# Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn ich solche Taten lese, sinkt mein seit dem G20 in Hamburg angeschlagenes Vertrauen in unsere Sicherheitsorgane weiter. Noch scheinen es Einzelfälle zu sein, aber sie häufen sich.

_",, Überall in  Deutschland, auch in Österreich und der Schweiz, haben sich Gruppen  formiert, die daran arbeiten, einen eigenen Staat im Staate aufzubauen.  Mitglieder in diesen Gruppen sind Polizisten und Soldaten, Reservisten,  Beamte und Mitarbeiter des Verfassungsschutzes, die unter konspirativen  Bedingungen einen Plan hegen: Wenn sie die Zeichen sehen, wenn „Tag X“  da ist, wollen sie zu den Waffen greifen....."_
Rechtes Netzwerk in der Bundeswehr: Hannibals Schattenarmee - taz.de

Oder auch
Bundeswehr: Ermittlungen gegen mindestens sechs KSK-Soldaten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Denke ich an meine Kindheit zurück, war der Dorfpolizist bei uns in Grone eine beliebte Respektsperson. Man trank zur Kirmes mit ihm ein Bier, ansonsten reichte ein böser Blick, und man verstand, was er meinte. Ebenso konnte man ohne Helm durch die Einbahnstraße an ihm grüßend vorbei fahren, hat sich den Spruch eingefangen _"Zieh doch zumindest einen Helm auf"_,  und gut war es.

Inzwischen erlebe ich immer mehr abgehobene Polizisten. Am unangenehmsten ist unsere Reiterstaffel um die Ecke. Sobald die Herren Polizisten auf dem Pferd sitzen, schweben sie über den Dingen, reiten ohne Einsatz über Fußgängerwege und durch die Fussgängerzone und reiten ohne Reaktion Passanten um. Auf Demonstrationen erlebten meine absolut friedlichen und unbewaffneten Mitbewohner vor dreißig Jahren die ersten unangemessenen Gewaltausbrüche, denke ich an Wackersdorf zurück, also ich zufällig aus dem Urlaub mit dem Motorrad durch die Gegend für, waren vier Kontrollen mit Komplttzerlegung des Gepäcks weit über der Tolerenzgrenze von mir. Bayern halt...

Aber was heute abgeht, wird immer schlimmer. Siehe link oben


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*

Na ja, als Soldat hat man nun eben ständig mit Gewalt und Waffen zu tun.

Zu meiner Militärzeit, im kalten Krieg, war der Feind greifbar und bekannt.
Wir haben aber nur auf Pappscheiben und Holzgerüste geschossen.

Heute ist das anders.
Der Feind ist überall und unbekannt.

Die KSK-Kräfte werden eben auf schnellen Gewalteinsatz getrimmt.
Und da sind den üblichen Protzritualen Tür und Tor geöffnet.
Durch die teilweise starke Langeweile wird gesoffen und dann rasten viele aus.

Das gab es früher auch, aber wer früher beim Hitlergruß oder Vergewaltigung erwischt worden wäre, hätte sich einen Strick kaufen sollen.
Der war nichts gegen einen Aufenthalt in Schwedt.
Die Insassen kamen als absolut gebrochene Menschen zurück und sprachen nur noch auf Befehl.

Die Strafen sind heute wahrscheinlich nicht abschreckend genug und ob da die geistig hellsten ausgebildet werden, ist zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*

Du hast halt immer irgendwo Deppen. Das lässt sich nicht vermeiden.
Wichtig ist, dass du diese Leute vorher aussortierst, ehe sie wichtige Posten bekommen oder große Verantwortung tragen.
Ob das jetzt Soldaten sind, oder Krankenpfleger, die Gott spielen und Patienten töten, ist das schon fast irrelevant.  
Ich war auch beim Militär und hab da jetzt keinen gesehen, der geprahlt hat oder sich schlecht benommen hat. Zwei meiner Kameraden damals sind gestorben, aber bei Unfällen und nicht im Einsatz.
Wichtig ist, dass die Leute gut ausgebildet werden. Man muss sie schulen und testen, dann kriegt man auch die zufassen, die in den Berufen nichts zu suchen haben.

Ich selbst habe aber sehr wenig Kontakt zur Polizei. Früher mal, als man noch eher im Straßenverkehr kontrolliert wurde. Da waren sie aber immer sehr höflich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich war auch beim Militär und hab da jetzt keinen gesehen, der geprahlt hat oder sich schlecht benommen hat.


 Kann ich nicht so ganz glauben.
Solche Einheiten gibt es gar nicht bei Wehrpflichtigen.

Gut, wir waren die Härtesten (Panzer) aber wenn der Führungsstab aus dem Haus war, haben da öfters mal die Mäuse auf den Tischen getanzt und Schildkröte oder Musikbox gespielt.
Und wenn der UvD richtig einen geladen hatte, war es auf dem Flur (100m lang) manchmal sehr eisenhaltig wenn der Kettenbolzen flog.

Das ganze Imponiergehabe (E-Kandidat) hat sich allerdings sehr gebessert.

Zu Anfang meiner Dienstzeit flog schon mal eine Flasche kurz vor mir auf die Regimentsstraße oder ein leerer Kasten Bier samt Flaschen durch das geschlossene Fenster.

Am Ende hat sich die EK-Bewegung doch ziemlich abgeflacht.

Weshalb weiß ich nicht, evtl. hat man doch etwas besser gebildete Schichten für die Eisentiere interessieren können (mit psychologischer Gewalt Erpressung - Studienplatz etc.)


----------



## Poulton (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auch wenn beides Armeen sind bzw. waren: Bundeswehr ungleich NVA und NVA ungleich Bundeswehr.


Unabhängig davon: Ich finde die Überschrift irreführend. Ich hatte erst an eine repräsentative Umfrage oder ähnliches gedacht, dass in der Bevölkerung das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte sinkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon: Ich finde die Überschrift irreführend. Ich hatte erst an eine repräsentative Umfrage oder ähnliches gedacht, dass in der Bevölkerung das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte sinkt.


Ich möchte wissen, was ihr empfindet. Für mich häufen sich in dfen letzten Jahren Aktionen, die mein bisher sehr hohes Vertrauen in die Polizeiarbeit erschüttern.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*

Ich hatte auch erst an eine Studie, insbes. zu den zivilen Behörden, gedacht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe aber sehr wenig Kontakt zur Polizei. Früher mal, als man noch eher im Straßenverkehr kontrolliert wurde. Da waren sie aber immer sehr höflich.



Da gilt halt wie immer, so wie es in den Wald hineinruft, kommt es auch wieder zurück.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht so ganz glauben.
> Solche Einheiten gibt es gar nicht bei Wehrpflichtigen.
> 
> Gut, wir waren die Härtesten (Panzer) aber wenn der Führungsstab aus dem Haus war, haben da öfters mal die Mäuse auf den Tischen getanzt und Schildkröte oder Musikbox gespielt.
> Und wenn der UvD richtig einen geladen hatte, war es auf dem Flur (100m lang) manchmal sehr eisenhaltig wenn der Kettenbolzen flog.



Wo warst du denn?


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn?


Erfurt, Steigerwaldkaserne, MSR 24, 4. MSD.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich bin da auch der Meinung von Threshold. Ein kleiner Prozentsatz an Volldeppen schafft es leider immer, unter vielen sehr guten Leuten in solche Einheiten zu kommen. Dummerweise sind die Deppen dann die, die Schlagzeilen machen und alle anderen in den Dreck ziehen (das gilt übrigens für fast alle größeren Menschengruppen, egal ob Polizisten, Feuerwehrleute, Soldaten, Flüchtlinge, was weiß ich - die allerallermeisten von denen sind völlig in Ordnung und das eine prozent das Vollidioten sind sind in den Medien).

So hab ichs auch zu meiner Soldatenzeit erlebt (4./FschJgBtl 261 im Jahre des Herrn 2004/2005). Die allermeisten waren völlig normale/nette Leute. Und dann gabs halt den einen Vollgasidioten in jeder Kompanie. 


Das Hauptproblem das die Sicherheitskräfte bzw. Polizei hier haben ist nicht dass sie zu dumm sind, sie sind in der aktuellen Zeit und nach zig Einsparprogrammen einfach zu wenige/überlastet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Prozentsatz an Volldeppen schafft es leider immer, unter vielen sehr guten Leuten in solche Einheiten zu kommen.


Ich frage mich dabei immer nur, warum der Rest der Polizisten weg schaut. Sie wissen, wer ihre schwarzen Schafe sind und bleiben ruhig. Damit wird der gesamte Apparat in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt. Natürlich sind die meisten Polizsten ehrbare Menschen, es reicht mir aber, wenn ich bei jedem hundersten Kontakt auf eines der schwarzen Schafe stoße
Polizeigewalt: Warum kaum ein Beamter im Dienst verurteilt wird

Sowas häuft sich:
"Es wirkte wie blinde Raserei" | Telepolis
...


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Zur Bundeswehr:
Wobei da wohl auch Anschläge geplant waren, wie schon von Franco A. 
Hannibal-Recherche: Unterminiert eine rechtsextreme Untergrundarmee die Bundeswehr? | WEB.DE
Rechtes Netzwerk in der Bundeswehr: Hannibals Schattenarmee - taz.de

Erinnert etwas an die NATO-Geheimarmeen Galdio, aus der Zeit des kalten Krieges sowie die Wehrsportgruppe Hoffmann aus der der NSU hervorging.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich dabei immer nur, warum der Rest der Polizisten weg schaut. Sie wissen, wer ihre schwarzen Schafe sind und bleiben ruhig.



Was passiert denn wenn einer nicht ruhig ist?
1.) Er wird zur Petze im Truppenzug. Ob berechtigt oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, man scheiẞt keinen Kameraden an. Da biste sofort unten durch auf Lebenszeit und glaub mir das willste nicht.
2.) Es wird eine Untersuchung gestartet die wie es sich in Deutschland gehört unglaublich bürokratisch ist und Monate dauert - und an deren Ende in den allermeisten Fällen genau gar nichts konsequent passiert (wenn das Vergehen nicht sehr extrem und sehr eindeutig war - dann muss man aber keinen anscheißen das fällt dann auch so auf). Derjenige der anschwärzt darf dann zig mal (zusätzlich zum normalen Dienst) bei zig Leuten antreten, muss Berichte über Berichte abgeben und hat Arbeit ohne Ende. Will auch keiner.

Das ganze System ist leider (wahrscheinlich unfreiwillig) so ausgelegt dass die Deppen in solchen Einheiten recht gut gedeckt werden bzw. sehr viel passieren muss bis irgendwas mal wirklich Wellen schlägt oder gar Konsequenzen hat. Ich schätze mal jeder der ne Zeitlang bei der Bundeswehr war und zumindest ein bisschen weiter gekommen ist (sagen wir mal mindestens bis dahin wo man ne scharfe Waffe führen darf - dauert wenn man sich gut anstellt nur 3 Monate) kennt unzählige teilweise gruselige Geschichten was da so abgeht - jedenfalls ist mir noch nie ein Soldat begegnet der keine solchen Dinge erlebt hatte. Nur schaffens eben nur die ganz harten Nummern (wie damals der Gorch-Fock Skandal und sowas) mal an die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1.) Er wird zur Petze im Truppenzug. Ob berechtigt oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, man scheiẞt keinen Kameraden an. Da biste sofort unten durch auf Lebenszeit und glaub mir das willste nicht.


Als Zeuge gegen einen Straftäter auszusagen ist also verpönt, als bekannter Straftäter Dienst zu tun, ist ok??
Und genau das meine ich. Genau das raubt das Vertrauen. Dieser absurde Korpsgeist ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als Zeuge gegen einen Straftäter auszusagen ist also verpönt, als bekannter Straftäter Dienst zu tun, ist ok??


Bei harten Straftaten die auch eindeutig gesehen wurden und beweisbar sind ist das was anderes, sowas wird so denke ich/hoffe ich (!) schon gemeldet.
Nur diese ganzen kleinen grenzwertigen Dinge fallen deswegen unter den Tisch und das ist durchaus Usus.

Beispielgeschichte von mir (ich sag ja jeder hat davon genug...)
Nach Dienstschluss mit Kameraden in Kneipe. Handgemenge bricht aus, es eskaliert, Schlägerei. Am Ende gehts zumindest soweit ichs mitbekommen habe noch so gut aus dass niemand ernsthaft verletzt wurde bis auf die üblichen Blessuren. Reaktion der Truppe (die davon offensichtlich informiert wurde) war folgende:
Morgens antreten. 30 Mann stehn in der Reihe, die Hälfte davon sichtlich gezeichnet.
Zugführer: "Und, schlägerei gehabt?"
Zug: "Jawohl Herr Hauptfeldwebel!"
Zugfüghrer: "Und? Gewonnen?"
Zug: "Jawohl Herr Hauptfeldwebel!"
Zugführer: "Gut so. Weitermachen."

--> Thema war erledigt. Die ganzen Körperverletzungen, Sachbeschädigungen, was weiß´ich haben keinen Menschen interessiert, ich habe seit dem Tag nie wieder etwas von der Sache gehört.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei harten Straftaten die auch eindeutig gesehen wurden und beweisbar sind ist das was anderes, sowas wird so denke ich/hoffe ich (!) schon gemeldet.
> Nur diese ganzen kleinen grenzwertigen Dinge fallen deswegen unter den Tisch und das ist durchaus Usus.



Wenn es denn so wäre: Bleibt die Frage, wie man sowas verändern kann. Ich z.B. bin für eine klare und eindeutige Kennzeichnung von Polizisten
G 20: Warum noch kein Polizist angeklagt wurde - Hamburg - Aktuelle News aus den Stadtteilen - Hamburger Abendblatt
G20: Wie der Korpsgeist bei der Polizei die Aufklaerung behindert - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich dabei immer nur, warum der Rest der Polizisten weg schaut. Sie wissen, wer ihre schwarzen Schafe sind und bleiben ruhig. Damit wird der gesamte Apparat in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt. Natürlich sind die meisten Polizsten ehrbare Menschen, es reicht mir aber, wenn ich bei jedem hundersten Kontakt auf eines der schwarzen Schafe stoße
> Polizeigewalt: Warum kaum ein Beamter im Dienst verurteilt wird
> 
> Sowas häuft sich:
> ...



Ich denke, dass niemand den anderen anschwärzen will.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn es denn so wäre: Bleibt die Frage, wie man sowas verändern kann.


 Du mußt Dir die Leute, die vorm 
Zulassungskomittee stehen ganz genau ansehen.

Selbst dann kann man solche Entgleisungen nicht ganz vermeiden, aber sehr stark verringern.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Der Fall Hanibal zeigt mal wieder, wie wichtig es ist, Reichsbürger/Preper anzuzeigen, die sich öffentlich klar erkennbar gegen die Verfassung und die öffentliche Ordnung stellen (siehe remember5), damit diese ins Visier der Sicherheitsbehörden geraten. 

Demnächst soll es diesen Personen dann auch erschwert werden legale Waffen zu besitzen: https://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspi...utz-soll-waffenbesitzer-pruefen/21027208.html
*Edit*: Aktuell wird es noch mal auf der Innenministerkonferenz diskutiert:
Innenminister beraten in Magdeburg ueber innere Sicherheit | MDR.DE
Cop2Cop - Aktuelles zur Inneren Sicherheit, Polizei, Security und Justiz >> Rechtsextremismus und Mehrfachstraftaeter im Blick der Innenminister


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Fall Hanibal zeigt mal wieder, wie wichtig es ist, wie wichtig es ist, Reichsbürger/Preper anzuzeigen,


 Für die Reichsbürger hätte ich schon eine Lösung: ausbürgern mitten in der Sahara.

Da können sie auf den Spuren des Deutschen Reiches wandeln und nach Wasser suchen.

Wer von denen legal keine Waffen hat, besorgt sie sich halt illegal.
Dafür gibt es zu viele.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ausbürgen kannst du aber leider niemand.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer von denen legal keine Waffen hat, besorgt sie sich halt illegal.
> Dafür gibt es zu viele.



Diese kann man aber einfach beschlagnahmen/vernichten und hat durch die waffenrechtlichen Straftaten gleich neue Ermittlungsansätze, die weitere Überwachungsmaßnahmen (z.B. Telefonüberwachung oder Observation) legitimieren können.


----------



## compisucher (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei ich anmerken möchte, dass nicht jeder Prepper automatisch rechts/Reichsbürger/Neonazi ist.
Ich habe einige gute Bekannte (ich nenne sie immer scherzhaft "Nudelsammler", sorry Tom), die durchaus umfangreiche Notrationen sammeln, Notrucksäcke haben und einer sogar sich einen Bunker gebaut hat (über Sinn oder Unsinn bitte hier nicht zu diskutieren).
Ich kann denen alle maximal "spinneriges" Verhalten vorwerfen aber sicherlich nicht verfassungsfeindliche Gesinnung.

Zum Topic:
Wir haben eigentlich nur sehr positive Erfahrungen mit der Polizei gemacht.
Allerdings war unser schwerstes Vergehen ever vor 12 Jahren mit Tempo 135 in der 100 Zone auf einer BAB zu fahren und (leider zu recht) von einer Zivilstreife abgefangen wurde.
Selbst diese martialisch auftretenden Herren waren vom Sprachgebrauch her überaus höflich.
Ich denke, wenn man sich selbst zivilisiert benimmt, braucht man auch nichts zu befürchten.

Ich selbst war ja Berufssoldat, Themen die heutzutage kritisiert werden (z. B. Westerwald singen beim Marsch) stand damals schlichtweg nicht in der Kritik.
Die Zeiten haben sich geändert, man selbst war in den 80ger Jahren eh ein Exot als Soldat, die Akzeptanz war vielleicht noch viel geringer als heutzutage.
Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich froh, nicht mehr dazuzugehören.
Trotz kaltem Krieg haben wir immer nur Krieg gespielt, während heute Kameraden in echten Kriegen fernab der Heimat sterben müssen.
Ich  bin ein absoluter Gegner von Auslandseinsätzen.
Die BW wurde ursprünglich alleine aus dem Zweck gegründet, eine Landesverteidigung auszuüben. In dieser Doktrin finde ich mich immer noch.
Die Historie im Kontext des WKII verbietet es m. M. nach moralisch, dass deutsche Truppen auf fremden Boden kämpfen sollen/müssen/dürfen.

Bei den Berufs-/Zeitsoldatensoldaten gab es zu meiner Zeit im Prinzip drei "Interessensklassen"
1. die Meinige: als Offizier noch Geld zum Studium an der BW-Hochschule oder Ausbildung dazu verdienen und es quasi den Invest der BW mit 8 oder 12 Dienstjahren "abzudienen". 
Die Berufschancen im Zivilen waren und sind immer noch sehr gut, wenn man neben einer relativ hohen Qualifikation auch noch als Offizier "Führungsqualität" nachweisen kann.
2. Waffen-/Militärnarren:
Gab es sehr viele, vor allem in den Uffz. Rängen. Ich möchte diesen ehemaligen Kameraden nicht zwangsweise auch eine rechtnationale Einstellung nachsagen, denn  zu 99% standen diese voll hinter der BRD.
Tendenziell würde man aber heute diese wohl so einordnen...
3.Relativ viele waren in meiner Zeit beim Bund, die in der privaten Wirtschaft wohl als Taugenichtse und Faulenzer beschimpft werden würden.

In dieser Zeit wurden Unmengen an Material unnötig verschlissen und eine Auswirkung war sicherlich die, dass nach ende des kalten Krieges die Truppe massiv reduziert wurde und quasi totgespart wurde.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ist eben ein Unterschied, ob man nur ne Gulaschkanone in der Garage hat, oder eine richtige.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich möchte diesen ehemaligen Kameraden nicht zwangsweise auch eine rechtnationale Einstellung nachsagen, denn zu 99% standen diese voll hinter der BRD.
> Tendenziell würde man aber heute diese wohl so einordnen...



Wobei nicht jeder Rechtsextreme auch Reichsbürger ist. Somit kann man auch rechtsextrem sein, ohne gleich allen anderen Verschwörungstheorien anzuhängen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ausbürgen kannst du aber leider niemand.


 Wer nicht zur Bundesrepublik gehört, gehört doch in ein anderes Land.
Und zur Bundesrepublik gehören doch die Reichsbürger nach eigenen Aussagen nicht.
Also was sind sie: Ausländer.

Und wo müssen sie sich dann melden: beim BAMF.
...
Der nächste Auweisungsflieger würde mitten in der Sahara landen ... .


----------



## Poulton (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Sahara? Neuschwabenland bitte.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der nächste Auweisungsflieger würde mitten in der Sahara landen ... .



Oder halt in Ostpreußen. Würde aktuell auch von der Mentalität passen. Justiz - Ende des Rechtsstaats Polen - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder halt in Ostpreußen.


 So gemein wollte ich jetzt nicht sein.


----------



## efdev (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich selbst hab nicht wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Polizisten gemacht halte mich aber auch so gut es geht von diesen Fern 
Hier aufm Land findet man von Damen und Herren in Blau eh nicht viele und in der Stadt bisher nur bei Buskontrollen getroffen, die ziehen zwar meistens ne ziemliche Fresse aber unhöflich war keiner bisher


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



efdev schrieb:


> die ziehen zwar meistens ne ziemliche Fresse



Kannst sie ja mal nach ihren aktuellen Überstunden fragen.
Gewerkschaft der Polizei: Polizisten sammelten im Schnitt 53,3 UEberstunden an | ZEIT ONLINE
Deutscher Arbeitsmarkt: Zwei Milliarden UEberstunden im Jahr 2017 | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei nicht jeder Rechtsextreme auch Reichsbürger ist. Somit kann man auch rechtsextrem sein, ohne gleich allen anderen Verschwörungstheorien anzuhängen.



Irgendeiner Verschwörungstheorie hängen aber alle irgendwo an. Es muss ja jetzt nicht das Leugnen des Holocaust sein.
Da reicht ja schon die Sache mit der Deutschland GmbH. Dann natürlich 9/11. NWO und sowas.
Mondlandung wird gerne geleugnet. Evolutionstheorie wird auch gerne ausgeklammert.
Viele halten sich für was Besseres, dabei sind wir alle Trockennasenaffen und ich finde es sogar super, ein Trockennasenaffe zu sein.
Man stelle sich vor, wir wären Feuchtnasenaffen -- ewig läuft die Nase. Brrr.


----------



## efdev (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kannst sie ja mal nach ihren aktuellen Überstunden fragen.



Lieber nicht davon werden die bestimmt nicht glücklicher


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendeiner Verschwörungstheorie hängen aber alle irgendwo an. Es muss ja jetzt nicht das Leugnen des Holocaust sein.
> Da reicht ja schon die Sache mit der Deutschland GmbH. Dann natürlich 9/11. NWO und sowas.
> Mondlandung wird gerne geleugnet. Evolutionstheorie wird auch gerne ausgeklammert.
> Viele halten sich für was Besseres, dabei sind wir alle Trockennasenaffen und ich finde es sogar super, ein Trockennasenaffe zu sein.
> Man stelle sich vor, wir wären Feuchtnasenaffen -- ewig läuft die Nase. Brrr.



Wobei du dich jetzt auf die Teilmenge Rechtsextreme ⊂ Reichsbürger beziehst. Mir ging es um die Teilmenge Reichsbürger ⊂ Rechtsextreme.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei du dich jetzt auf die Teilmenge Rechtsextreme ⊂ Reichsbürger beziehst. Mir ging es um die Teilmenge Reichsbürger ⊂ Rechtsextreme.



Ich meine eher die, die immer gegen irgendwas sind. Das müssen jetzt nicht zwingend Reichsbürger oder Rechtsextreme sein.
Alle glauben irgendwie an irgendeine Verschwörungstheorie.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die werden auf Facebook und Youtube ja auch genug verbreitet.


----------



## Trash123 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und was genau sind deine negativen Erfahrungen welche du mit der Polizei gemacht hast, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Und was genau sind deine negativen Erfahrungen welche du mit der Polizei gemacht hast, wenn man fragen darf?



Wen sprichst du an?

Edit: Mittlerweile kommen die ersten Reaktionen: Feindeslisten von rechtem Netzwerk: „Enorm hohe Gefahr“ - taz.de

Edit2: Erstaunlich ist, das dieses Thema in der aktuellen tageschau und dem heutejournal um 22:00 überhaupt nicht genannt wurde. Wäre doch eigentlich ein Thema für den Anfang der Sendung. 
Das wird auch beim Deutschlandfunk kritisiert: Rechtes Untergrundnetzwerk - Zu lautes Schweigen nach taz-Berichten?
Medienkritik - Wo bleibt die Resonanz auf die "Hannibal"-Recherche?



			
				https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de/medienkritik-wo-bleibt-die-resonanz-auf-die-hannibal.1264.de.html?dram:article_id=434071 schrieb:
			
		

> Über die möglichen Gründe dafür, warum die Ergebnisse der "taz"-Recherche in den Medien kaum Beachtung finden, haben wir mit dem Journalisten Michael Kraske gesprochen:
> "Wenn sich Bundeswehrsoldaten darüber unterhalten, dass man für einen Tag X Lagerhallen bereitstellen will und dazu nutzen will, politische Gegner und Feinde zu internieren und sogar zu liquidieren, dann ist das eigentlich ein Grund für einen Aufschrei. Und dass dieser Aufschrei auch medial nicht erfolgt, das ist kein gutes Zeichen."
> 
> Die Medien würden sich beim Thema Rechts zuallererst mit der AfD auseinandersetzen. Er sieht allerdings auch einen ganz praktischen Grund, warum es Redaktionen so schwer falle, über diese rechtsterroristischen oder rechtsextremistischen Szenen zu berichten. "Das erfordert nämlich langwierige und langfristige Recherche, und da kann man sich zum Teil dann eben auch nicht mehr auf die offiziellen Stellen verlassen."
> ...


----------



## Trash123 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Den TE natürlich


----------



## Trash123 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hallo TE, da das hier ein öffentliches Forum ist und sich alle an der Diskussion beteiligen möchtenmöchten, brauchst du mit keine PM schicken. Ich habe deinen Beitrag natürlich gelesen, jedoch verstehe ich nicht wo das Problem liegt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Trash123 schrieb:


> jedoch verstehe ich nicht wo das Problem liegt?


Das Problem sind Polizisten, die sich selbstherrlich aufführen, dafür die Beispiele unserer berittenen Staffel, die ich jeden Tag mehrfach sehe. Es sind massive Straftaten gegen unbeteiligte, wie ich sie in Hamburg auf dem G20 erlebt gesehen habe. Einfach mal so wurden vor meinen Augen zwei junge Hamburgerinnen, die nicht einmal demonstrierten, sondern nur zu ihrer Wohnung wollten, zusammen geschlagen. Dazu verfolge ich, was die freie Presse hergibt, z.B. die ersten Prozesse gegen Polizisten.

Wie stehst Du zu diesen Vorgängen?



Trash123 schrieb:


> Hallo TE, ... brauchst du  mit keine PM schicken....


Weil ich unnötige Beiträge vermeiden will. Dann antworte doch einfach auf meinen Eingangsbeitrag und stell keine Fragen, die längst beantwortet sind.


----------



## Trash123 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hast du auch die vielen Polizisten gesehen, welche von den "friedlichen" Demonstranten verletzt wurden? Hast du den schwarzen Block der "friedlich" durch die Straßen zog und etliche Fahrzeuge in Brand steckten?


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das ist natürlich nicht zu tolerieren. 

Allerdings hilft es der Polizei nicht, sich als Freund und Helfer darzustellen, wenn die eigenen Leute sich nicht im Griff haben oder wie im hier diskutierten Fall Teil von terroristischen Netzwerken sind.

---

Interessant wäre es jetzt mal die Listen von Hannibal mit der des NSU abzugleichen. Damit hätte man dann eventuell auch aufgeklärt, wie diese sehr detaillierte NSU-Liste entstehen konnte, die eindeutig im geheimdienstlichen/militärischen Stil erstellt wurde. Dies erkennt man schon an den Formulierungen. 
Feindeslisten von rechtem Netzwerk: „Enorm hohe Gefahr“ - taz.de
ZDFzoom: Die Todesliste des NSU - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Hast du auch die vielen Polizisten gesehen, welche von den "friedlichen" Demonstranten verletzt wurden? Hast du den schwarzen Block der "friedlich" durch die Straßen zog und etliche Fahrzeuge in Brand steckten?


Und weil es böse Menschen gibt, die als Straftäter Polizisten verletzen, haben Deiner Meinung nach Polizisten das Recht, als natürliche Kompansation willkürlich Menschen zusammen zu schlagen, wie es beim G20 passierte? Willst Du mir das sagen? Du hast, das entnehme ich Deinen Worten, Verständnis für die gewalttätigen Polisten, die Straftaten begehen? Oder verstehe ich Deine Antwort falsch? 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich nicht zu tolerieren.


Darum geht es mir in diesem Thema nicht. Es gibt tausende Dinge, die ich bemängele und kritisieren: Derailing fuer Anfaenger

Hier geht es mir um Eurer Gefühl der Sicherheit und des Vertrauens. Als Kind und Jugendliche hatte ich das gegenüber den Polizisten meiner Umgebung. Wenn ich lese, was sich zusammenbraut, dann ahne ich nichts Gutes. Die Gefahr kommt eben nicht von all den Seiten, auf die abgelenkt wird, ich bin beunruhigt über Entwicklungen im Inneren. Der NSU Prozess war so eine Schlüsselstelle. Vertuschen, Verharmlosen, Lügen, .. und das alles von Behörden Seite. Insbesondere die Rolle des Verfassungsschutzes war desaströs.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Lässt sich aber leicht erklären, wenn die Ermittlungsbehörden und der BfV selbst mit drin stecken, warum schon bei den NSU Ermittlungen so viele Beweise verschwunden oder nicht nachgegangen wurde sind. Die Polizisten können ja schon gewusst haben, wer dahinter steckt. 
Der Mord an den Uwes ist bis heute nicht ausgeklärt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> ... Die Polizisten können ja schon gewusst haben, wer dahinter steckt. ...


Du schreibst das einfach so dahin, als wäre es das natürlichste der Welt?
 Für mich ist es das nicht. Für mich impliziert so ein mögliches Verhalten, 
dass man mit den Taten keine Probleme hat und die Täter schützt.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn die Leute in den gleichen Netzwerken aktiv waren und die gleichen Vorstellungen für eine rechte Zukunft hatten, werden die da auch kein Problem mit den Taten gehabt haben. Wie man aus den NSU-Ermittlungen weiß, wurden diese Taten auch aktiv z.B. mit beschafften Waffen unterstützt. 

Das Problem ist halt, das es keinen großen Aufschrei, wie beim Stichwort "Migration" gibt.

Solche Verwicklungen würden auch den Mord an Kiesewetter erklären, die wohl zu viel wusste, oder falls sie mit beteiligt war aussteigen wollte.
ZDFzoom: Auf der Spur des rechten Terrors - ZDFmediathek



			
				https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zdfzoom/zdfzoom-auf-der-spur-des-rechten-terrors-102.html
 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ist: Michèle Kiesewetter wird nicht mit derselben Waffe getötet wie die anderen NSU-Opfer. Außerdem ist auffällig, dass der Tathergang für Profitäter spricht. Schüsse von beiden Seiten in ein Auto. Für ungeübte Schützen ein hohes Risiko.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute in den gleichen Netzwerken aktiv waren und die gleichen Vorstellungen für eine rechte Zukunft hatten, werden die da auch kein Problem mit den Taten gehabt haben. Wie man aus den NSU-Ermittlungen weiß, wurden diese Taten auch aktiv z.B. mit beschafften Waffen unterstützt.


Zuckst Du bei sowas mit den Axeln? Genau diese Fälle meine ich. Das ist für mich unerträglich


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Dann stehen wir wohl beide auch gleich auf so einer Liste. Was dann nicht witzig ist.

Als einzelner Ermittler wird man da nicht viel ausrichten können. Der BfV wird nicht ohne Grund die Akten entweder vernichet oder für 120 (!) Jahre gesperrt haben. NSU-Prozess - Leise rieselt der Staub - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann stehen wir wohl beide auch gleich auf so einer Liste. Was dann nicht witzig ist.


Du meinst das ernst? Das die Rechtsextremen Listen führen und jeden massiv bedrohen, 
der etwas öffentlich gegen sie sagt ist bekannt, aber machen es einige Polizisten ähnlich?


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich meinte die Listen der rechtsextremen. Aber wie auch dieser taz-bericht zeigt, sind dort eben auch Beamte verwickelt, was die bestimmte Details in den Listen erklärt, die Observationsberichten ähneln. 
Schau dir mal die Reportage von ZDF-Zoom an, dann weißt du was ich meine.

Die Polizei hat allerdings auch Listen und Datenbanken: G20-Gipfel: Journalisten wurde zu Unrecht Akkreditierung entzogen | ZEIT ONLINE


*Update: *
Auch die Legislative ist anscheinend betroffen: Rechtes Bundeswehr-Netzwerk reicht womoeglich bis in den Bundestag | HuffPost Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Passend zum Thema diese Artikel:
Medienkritik - Wo bleibt die Resonanz auf die "Hannibal"-Recherche?
Failed State BRD | Telepolis
Bleibt "Schattenarmee" im Dunkeln? | Telepolis


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Polizei hat es nicht leicht. Heutzutage hat der Respekt stark nachgelassen. Da werden Polizisten öfter mal beleidigt und auch angegriffen.
Nicht nur Polizisten, sondern auch Rettungskräfte und Feuerwehr. Da ist schon echt traurig.
Dagegen muß hart vorgegangen werden. Und auch gegen Krawallmacher und Steinewerfer.
Aber bei der Polizei und Bund sind nicht nur Unschuldsengel. Gegen die muß man auch hart vorgehen.
Wer seine "Macht" Position mißbraucht und anderen schadet muß bestraft werden.


----------



## taks (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich möchte wissen, was ihr empfindet. Für mich häufen sich in dfen letzten Jahren Aktionen, die mein bisher sehr hohes Vertrauen in die Polizeiarbeit erschüttern.



Die Frage ist halt auch, ob solche Sachen heute einfach mehr/breiter an die Öffentlichkeit kommen.


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es ist immer das Gleiche, die Linke sind solange gegen die Polizei und die Obrigkeit bis sie sie selbst kontrollieren und dann geht es mit der "Freiheit" erst richtig los. 
Ist auch ganz komisch, dass die Quellen die hier gepostet werden immer aus der gleichen politischen Ecke kommen.

Es gibt auch Fälle wo der Staat seine Macht missbraucht, doch sind sie verschwindend gering und viel hier haben keine Ahnung davon wie schwierig es ist in einer Stresssituation die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen, Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wer seine "Macht" Position mißbraucht und anderen schadet muß bestraft werden.



Da gibt es aber auch schon entsprechende Straftatbestände. Wie z.B. Strafvereitelung oder Körperverletzung im Amt.



taks schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt auch, ob solche Sachen heute einfach mehr/breiter an die Öffentlichkeit kommen.



Das ist allgemein so. Ein Mord/Vergewaltigung kommt mehrere hundert mal so oft in den Nachrichten und sozialen Netzwerken vor, wie er in Wirklichkeit passiert. 
Die Gewalt in uns: Verroht die Gesellschaft? - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist immer das Gleiche, die Linke sind solange gegen die Polizei und die Obrigkeit bis sie sie selbst kontrollieren und dann geht es mit der "Freiheit" erst richtig los.
> Ist auch ganz komisch, dass die Quellen die hier gepostet werden immer aus der gleichen politischen Ecke kommen.


Die Linken sagen gar nichts dazu, wie überhaupt niemand. Das ist gerade der Skandal. Da entstehen terroristische Netzwerke innerhalb von Polizei, Bundeswehr und Verfassungsschutz, und es interessiert niemanden. Zumindest nicht öffentlich, keine Ahnung was hinter den Türen passiert.

Und ja, dass es Kontrollmechanismen auch für die Polizei gibt, wäre doch sinnvoll oder? Eine zusätzlich direkt  der Staatsanwaltschaft unterstelle kleine Gruppe, die unabhängig von der Polizei ermitteln kann. Wäre sinnvoll, um so manche Eskapaden aufzudecken, oder? Was hat das mit den Linken zu tun? Oder sind Gerichte und Juristen für Dich Linke?

Hast Du kein Problem damit, wenn es terrorristische Netzwerke in der Polizei gibt, hast Du kein Problem damit, wenn willkürlich rassistische Gewalt von Polizisten ausgeht? Oder ist es Dir egal, weil Du meinst, es trifft nur andere? 



RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Fälle wo der Staat seine Macht  missbraucht, doch sind sie verschwindend gering und viel hier haben  keine Ahnung davon wie schwierig es ist in einer Stresssituation die  richtige Entscheidung zu treffen, Polizisten sind auch nur  Menschen.


Es geht hier nicht um den Staat. Der Staat sind wir alle. Es geht konkret um unsere Sicherheitsbehörden, also Polizei, Bundeswehr und Verfassungsschutz. Und weil, wie Du sagst, es für einzelne Polizisten so schwierig ist, sage ich seit Jahren, dass es für Polizisten bessere Bezahlung, bessere Ausrüstung und überhaupt mehr von ihnen geben sollte. Aber nur, wenn ich erwarten kann, dass auch neutral ermittelt wird und das die Polizisten auf demokratischem Boden stehen. Und genau daran zweifel ich immer mehr, wenn ich meine Erfahrungen über die letzten Jahrzehnte bewerte. Es gibtz sie hreute noch, die Polizisten mit Herz, die aus Leidenschaft Polizist sind. Ja, die gibt es, viele. Der Anteil deren, die etwas ganz anderes wollen scheint aber zu steigen. Und da liegt sicher auch daran, wo und wen die Polizei rekrutieren kann.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat es nicht leicht. Heutzutage hat  der Respekt stark nachgelassen. Da werden Polizisten öfter mal  beleidigt und auch angegriffen.


Das ist alles nicht schön, das geht seit längerem so. Denke ich an Sylvester 1999 auf 2000 passierten hier auf dem Kröpke unglaubliche Gewaltausschreitungen gegen krankenwagen. Da hilft es, anzuzeigen, zu verfolgen und zu verurteilen. Dazu muss aber auch sauber ermittelt werden, und das schaffen schainbar immer weniger Polizisten. Die Lösung ist nicht, wenn sich die Polizei genauso verhält. Nein, das ist nicht die Lösung und das kann ich auch nicht akzeptieren. Und genau das scheint zu passieren, dass der Anteil derjenigen steigt, denen grundsätzliuches fehlt. Das lesen wir von den sich als Polizisten ausgebenden auch in diesem Forum immer wieder mit Fassungslosigkeit.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber bei der Polizei und Bund sind nicht nur Unschuldsengel. Gegen die muß man auch hart vorgehen.
> Wer seine "Macht" Position mißbraucht und anderen schadet muß bestraft werden.


Und genau darum geht es mir. Ich schreie an anderer Stelle, dass die Polizei besser ausgerüstet werden muss, besser vernetzt werden muss etc. Aber parallel mit größer werdendem Polizeiapperat muss eine sinnvolle Kontrolle dieser Institution erfolgen, damit die wenigen scharzen Schafe auch zielsicher entfernt werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist immer das Gleiche, die Linke sind solange gegen die Polizei und die Obrigkeit bis sie sie selbst kontrollieren und dann geht es mit der "Freiheit" erst richtig los.
> [...]




Oh schön, hab nur drauf gewartet, dass von konservativer Seite endlich wieder stumpf diese klassische straw man fallacy in den Raum exkrementiert wird.


----------



## Poulton (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



taks schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt auch, ob solche Sachen heute einfach mehr/breiter an die Öffentlichkeit kommen.


Ist heute teils auch bedeutend einfacher das festzuhalten. Durch die ganzen Zombiephones hat jeder der eines hat, auch gleich Tonaufzeichnungsgerät, Fotoapparat und Videokamera dabei und kann dementsprechend Aufnahmen machen. Vor 10 bis 15 Jahren sah das noch etwas anders aus.



RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist immer das Gleiche, die Linke sind solange  gegen die Polizei und die Obrigkeit bis sie sie selbst kontrollieren und  dann geht es mit der "Freiheit" erst richtig los.


Wäre mir neu, dass Thüringen zu einer zweiten DDR verkommen ist.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber auch schon entsprechende Straftatbestände. Wie z.B. Strafvereitelung oder Körperverletzung im Amt.


Ja aber in der Praxis kommen diejenigen häufig mit einem blauen Auge davon.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja aber in der Praxis kommen diejenigen häufig mit einem blauen Auge davon.


Nein, keine "blauen Augen", die Verfahren werden eingestellt. Darum geht es ja auch in diesem Strang. Da Polizisten nicht gegen andere Polizisten aussagen, sind die sich ergebenden Strukturen ähnlich zu jeder anderen kriminellen Vereinigung.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, keine "blauen Augen", die Verfahren werden eingestellt. Darum geht es ja auch in diesem Strang. Da Polizisten nicht gegen andere PÜolizisten auissagen, sind die sich ergebenden Strukturen ähnlich zu jeder anderen kriminellen Vereinigung.


Ja das meinte ich auch damit. "Ungeschoren" wäre wohl der bessere Ausdruck gewesen.


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Linken sagen gar nichts dazu, wie überhaupt niemand. Das ist gerade der Skandal. Da entstehen terroristische Netzwerke innerhalb von Polizei, Bundeswehr und Verfassungsschutz, und es interessiert niemanden. Zumindest nicht öffentlich, keine Ahnung was hinter den Türen passiert.
> 
> Und ja, dass es Kontrollmechanismen auch für die Polizei gibt, wäre doch sinnvoll oder? Eine zusätzlich direkt  der Staatsanwaltschaft unterstelle kleine Gruppe, die unabhängig von der Polizei ermitteln kann. Wäre sinnvoll, um so manche Eskapaden aufzudecken, oder? Was hat das mit den Linken zu tun? Oder sind Gerichte und Juristen für Dich Linke?
> 
> ...



Nur weil die SED sich jetzt "die Linke" nennt heißt es nicht, dass sie die einzigen Linken sind, auch ein großer Teil der Medienlandschaft ist diesem politischen Spektrum zuzuordnen, ein sehr kleiner Teil dem Rechten und ein recht kleiner der politischen Mitte. Die Quellen die dir so belieben stammen, wie du sehr genau weißt, aus Zeitungen die diesem Spektrum zuzuordnen sind, also echauffieren sie sich nun mal sehr wohl. 
Du hast keine Ahnung was mit einem Polizisten passiert, wenn auch nur der leiseste Verdacht aufkommt, dass er etwas unrechtmäßiges im Dienst getan hat, ich könnte dir da vieles erzählen, aber ich bezweifle, dass du es mir glaubst. Diese Storys von wegen die Polizisten decken die Polizisten, sind in 99% der Fälle sowieso nicht möglich, da quasi immer noch andere Zeugen dabei waren. Von rassistischer Gewalt von Polizisten in Deutschland habe ich nie etwas gehört, extrem wenige Ausnahmen gibt es womöglich, aber da hat sich das auch schon, dies ist mit Sicherheit kein generelles Problem, wir sind nicht in den USA. 
Ob ich ein Problem habe, dass es terroristische Netzwerke in der Polizei oder anderen Sicherheitsbehörden gibt? Sollte es diese geben ja, darum kümmert sich aber die Staatsanwaltschaft und nicht irgendein daher gelaufener Schreiberling. 
Nein, nicht jeder Bürger ist der Staat, hier die Definition: "Gesamtheit der Institutionen, deren Zusammenwirken das dauerhafte und geordnete Zusammenleben der in einem bestimmten abgegrenzten Territorium lebenden Menschen gewährleisten soll" . 
Du machst hier nur aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass Thüringen zu einer zweiten DDR verkommen ist.



Dafür kannst du unserer Verfassung danken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Nur weil die SED sich jetzt "die Linke" nennt .


- Und die Verbrecher der Ost CDU, die den Schießbefehl mitgetragen haben, gingen in der CDU auf
- Die Strolche der LDPD sind jetzt in der FDP
- etc

Die Linken sind übrigens eine Partei von Oskar Lafontaine, eine Abspaltung der SPD.
Aber lassen wir das. Und ja, in der alten PDS waren noch eine Menge alte Mitglieder der
DDR Volkskammer, so wie auch in der AfD Mitglieder der Volkskammer aktiv sind.

Ich mache aus keiner Mücke einen Elefanten und Relativierungen sind auch nicht angebracht.
Was interessiert es mich, dass in Chicago Bürgerkrieg herscht und dort mehr Menschen
ermordert werden als im gesamten Deutschland? Willst Du hier solche Zustände haben? 
Schlimmer gehts immer.

Und Du verstehst es nicht. Was für Dich _"daher gelaufene Schreiberlinge" _sind, nennt eine
Demokratie freien Journalismus. Aber gut, halten wir fest, dass Du gegen freien Journalismus
bist. Passt zu Deiner offenbarten politischen Richtung. Und das Problem ist gerade, dass
die Recherchen des Journalisten eben nicht zu umfassenden Untersuchungen führen, sondern
genau wie im NSU Skandal unter die Decke gekehrt werden.

Und Dich scheint das nicht zu berühren. Da frage ich ich nur, warum.


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Oskar Lafonatine hat nicht ohne Grund die SPD verlassen, in einer Sozialdemokratischen Partei hat eine Person wie er nie etwas zu suchen gehabt. 
In Chicago herrscht Bürgerkrieg? Und hat der Gouverneur schon die Nationalgarde angefordert? Hör doch einfach auf zu lügen. 
Lustig wie du aus "daher gelaufene Schreiberlinge" = gegen Pressefreiheit machst, das muss man auch erst mal schaffen, du solltest dich bei der Bild bewerben, die sind auch gut darin die Tatsachen zu verdrehen. 
Mich berührt es nicht nein, mich berührt es auch nicht, wenn jemand irgendwo in Deutschland getötet wird, da ich die Person nicht kannte, schlimm finde ich es hingegen schon, aber berühren kann einen nur etwas, wenn man damit selbst Kontakt hatte oder mit einer Person über irgendeine Art und Weise verbunden war, bin ich aber in 99,999% der Fälle nicht. 
Die Schreiberlinge können zum Glück (fast alles) schreiben was sie wollen, was nicht bedeutet, dass ich ihnen zustimme oder es für richtig halte was sie tun. In Deutschland ist die Staatsanwaltschaft dafür zuständig derlei Personen anzuklagen, ich habe vertrauen in die Deutsche unabhängige!! Justiz.
Aber ja, wieder typisch, das Einzige was du machst ist mir aufzeigen zu wollen wie toll die SED ist, alles andere was ich geschrieben habe hast du wie immer geflissentlich ignoriert.


----------



## Poulton (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Oskar Lafonatine hat nicht ohne Grund die SPD verlassen, in einer Sozialdemokratischen Partei hat eine Person wie er nie etwas zu suchen gehabt.


Nicht das ich den saarländischen Villenkönig besonders gern habe, aber warum soll er in der (alten) SPD nie etwas zu suchen gehabt haben?



RtZk schrieb:


> Dafür kannst du unserer Verfassung danken.


...oder das die Thüringer Linkspartei doch nicht deiner Vorstellung der "kommunistischen Verschwörung und Umsturzes" entspricht.


€: Passend zum Thema mit unpassendem Titel: Medienkritik - Wo bleibt die Resonanz auf die "Hannibal"-Recherche?


----------



## DKK007 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Von rassistischer Gewalt von Polizisten in Deutschland habe ich nie etwas gehört, extrem wenige Ausnahmen gibt es womöglich, aber da hat sich das auch schon, dies ist mit Sicherheit kein generelles Problem, wir sind nicht in den USA.



Da gibt es sogar eine Untersuchung dazu. Aber wenn man auf dem rechten Auge blind ist, sieht man das natürlich nicht.
Polizeigewalt in Deutschland - Am Pranger - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de (2010)
Polizei: Wie rechts sind Polizisten in Deutschland? - Karriere - Sueddeutsche.de (31. August 2018)



			
				https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/polizeigewalt-in-deutschland-am-pranger-1.315260 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch bisher hat Deutschland nicht einmal das Zusatzprotokoll zur Anti-Folter-Konvention der UN unterzeichnet, das etwa Besuche neutraler Beobachter in Haftanstalten und Polizeiwachen erlaubt.


Dies scheint sich laut Wikipedia in den letzten 8 Jahren nicht geändert zu haben:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UN-Antifolterkonvention#Deutschland schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staaten haben sich mit Art. 4 FoK verpflichtet, Verstöße gegen das Folterverbot strafrechtlich zu ahnden.
> 
> Deutschland:
> § 340 StGB-DE Körperverletzung im Amt.
> ...




Die Tendenzen zeigen sich bereits in der Polizeischule, wo man entsprechende Anwärter also noch recht leicht rauswerfen könnte. 
Leipzig: Polizeischueler sollen rassistische Nachrichten verschickt haben - WELT
Diesmal berichtet sogar ein eher an der CDU orientiertes Blatt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Passt ins Bild: 467 verurteilte gesuchte Rechtsradikale werden nicht verhaftet. Wieviele verurteilte straffällige Rechtsextreme mag es geben, wenn alleine 467 untertauchen können? Wo ist unsere Polizei, wenn man sie braucht? Oder wird selektiv gesucht?
Deutschland: Hunderte gesuchte Rechtsextremisten auf freiem Fuss - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Daran kann man aber sehen, dass es auch eine Menge Sympathisanten geben muss, denn sonst könnten so viele nicht unter tauchen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Passt ins Bild: 467 verurteilte Rechtsradikale werden nicht verhaftet. Wieviele verurteilte Rechtsextreme mag es geben, wenn alleine 467 untertauchen können? Wo ist unsere Polizei, wenn man sie braucht? Oder wird selektiv gesucht?
> Deutschland: Hunderte gesuchte Rechtsextremisten auf freiem Fuss - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Indem bei dir ein Denkfehler drin ist. Die sind noch nicht verurteilt, sonst würden Sie ja im Knast sitzen. 
Es wird nur wegen einem Haftbefehl nach ihnen gefahndet. Sie sollen also einer Gerichtsverhandlung oder der U-Haft zugeführt werden. Haftbefehl – Wikipedia

Nach der Verurteilung geht es direkt wieder in den Knast und die U-Haft wird in reguläre Haft umgewandelt. Konnte der Angeklagte mangels Fluchtgefahr (trifft hier aber nicht zu) bis zur Hauptverhandlung auf freiem Fuß bleiben, erfolgt die Verhaftung direkt nach der Urteilsverkündung durch Justizbeamte im Gerichtssaal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Indem bei dir ein Denkfehler drin ist. Die sind noch nicht verurteilt, sonst würden Sie ja im Knast sitzen.


Stimmt, Danke, ich kenne durchaus Fälle von Verurteilungen, die nicht gleich vollstreckt werden. Aber du hast Recht, da habe ich etwas falsch verstanden. Text wurde angepasst.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei nur ein knappes Viertel wegen PMK gesucht wird. Bei den 99 Fällen von Gewaltkriminalität weiß ich nicht, ob die alleine stehen, oder ob es da Überschneidungen mit den PMK-Verdächtigen gibt. Beim Rest ist es Alltagskriminalität wie Diebstahl. 



			
				https://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/politik/artikel/1601443/fast-470-neonazis-entziehen-sich-der-verhaftung schrieb:
			
		

> Bundesweit werden 467 Rechtsextremisten per Haftbefehl gesucht, der von den Behörden aber nicht vollstreckt werden kann, weil die Beschuldigten nicht aufzufinden sind. [...]
> Mehr als jeder vierte Gesuchten galt als gewalttätig. 108 der Verdächtigen wurden wegen eines politischen Delikts gesucht, 99 wegen eines Gewaltdelikts. Da gegen Personen auch mehrere Haftbefehle existieren können, registrierte die Polizei insgesamt 605 Fahndungen. Die Behörden gehen bei den Gesuchten davon aus, dass sie künftig ähnliche Straftaten etwa bei rechten Aufmärschen, Musikkonzerten oder rechten Aktionen begehen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Der neue Verfassungsschutz-Vizechef Sinan Selen stammt nicht aus dem brauen Sumpf, womit vielleicht mal wieder Bewegung in die NSU- und KSK/Hannibal-Ermittlungen kommt. 

Die AFD läuft schon Sturm dagegen: Designierter Verfassungsschutz-Vize: Das Prinzip Verleumdung | tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Erinnert mich daran was von rechter Seite los war, als der ehemalige Generalsekretär des Zentralrats der Juden, Stephan Kramer, zum Präsident des Amtes für Verfassungsschutz Thüringen wurde. Angefangen von (sinngemäß) "_Wird zur Außenstelle des Mossad_", über "_jetzt ist man als Volksdeutscher nicht mehr sicher_" bis hin zu "_Der Jud bringt uns allen Unglück_". 


Unabhängig davon und passend zum Thema: Resolution der Deutschen Presse-Agentur - "Journalisten sind schuetzenswert"


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In Frankfurt aM gibt es jetzt einen neuen Fall, der Fragen zum Vertrauen in die Polizei aufwirft: Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt am Main : Mehrere Polizisten wegen Vorwurf der Volksverhetzung suspendiert | ZEIT ONLINE
Hitler-Bilder verschickt: Ermittlungen wegen Neonazi-Skandal bei Frankfurter Polizei | hessenschau.de | Panorama


			
				https://www.hessenschau.de/panorama/hitler-bilder-verschickt-ermittlungen-wegen-neonazi-skandal-bei-frankfurter-polizei schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Polizeipräsident Bereswill sind die Beamten zufällig im Zuge eines Ermittlungsverfahrens des Staatsschutzes gegen Rechtsextremisten aufgeflogen. Bereits Ende Oktober seien die Wohnungen der fünf Polizisten durchsucht worden. Dabei seien unter anderem Handys und Festplatten sichergestellt worden. Die Beweismittel werden derzeit ausgewertet.
> 
> "Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass wir weitere Dinge finden", erklärte Bereswill, der seit rund vier Jahren der Frankfurter Polizei vorsteht und seiner Aussage zufolge das erste Mal mit einem solchen Fall konfrontiert wird. "Ich hoffe, dass es ein Ausnahmefall bleibt."



Wird wohl leider nicht so sein.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Erschreckend, wie wenig Zeit den Kripobeamten pro Fall bleibt. Im Schnitt ist es weniger als ein Tag. 


			
				https://www.bdk.de/lv/brandenburg/kki-2013-voellig-uberlastet-2013-und-nun schrieb:
			
		

> An den BDK werden Informationen von Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeitern aus zahlreichen KKI herangetragen, aus denen hervorgeht, dass die Grenze derer Arbeitsbelastung nahezu flächendecken überschritten ist. Rechnerisch stehen jedem Sachbearbeiter 220 Arbeitstage für die kriminalistische Untersuchung und Bearbeitung der Sachverhalte in den ihm zugewiesenen Strafverfahren zur Verfügung. Dabei übersteigt die tatsächlich bearbeitete Anzahl von Strafverfahren die bis dato bekannte Grenze von durchschnittlich 206 Verfahren pro Sachbearbeiter im Jahr oftmals sehr deutlich.
> Mit anderen Worten: dem einzelnen Sachbearbeiter in den KKI steht pro Strafverfahren regelmäßig weniger als ein Tag für Maßnahmen (wie z.B. Vernehmungen mit und ohne Dolmetscher, Durchsuchungen, Festnahmen, Auswertung von Mobilfunktelefonen etc.) zur Verfügung. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass die Strafverfahren Delikte von der mittleren bis hin zur schweren Kriminalität zum Gegenstand haben und in den KKI so die überwiegende Anzahl von Straftaten von erheblicher Bedeutung untersucht werden. [...]



Auf eine recht realitätsnahe Geschichte (s.u) des BDK Landesverbandes Brandendburg erfolgen viele Reaktionen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KKI – voellig ueberlastet – und nun? — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


Ausgangspunkt: 
KKI – oder der ganz alltaegliche Wahnsinn — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter
KKI - Wer stoppt das Hamsterrad? — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter

Anmerkung: Dabei kommt erschwerend noch dazu, dass etwa die selbe Zeit, welche für bei der Polizei/Kripo die Fallbearbeitung genutzt wird, im Anschluss noch einmal für den Papierkram (Dokumentation, Protokolle usw.) nötig ist. Effektiv ist also nur ein halber Tag für die richtige "Ermittlungsarbeit" drin. 
Das wird in Krimis allerdings nie so gezeigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das Fass öffnet sich. Danke Soko-Chemnitz, für viele neue Verbindungen!
Frankfurt: LKA ermittelt offenbar gegen weitere Polizeidienststellen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wie steht ihr dazu? Ist es Euch egal, dass immer mehr Polizisten, also jene, die das Gewaltpotential inne haben, ganz weit entfernt vom Grundgesetz aggieren? Diese Menschen sollen uns beschützen. Das ist ein brschissener Job, keine Frage, und ich bin Polizisten dankbar. Aber sie sollen dann auch ihren Job machen. Ich bleibe dabei, die Polizei in Köln und Hamburg, hat meiner Meinung nach, bewusst nicht eingegriffen, um Gewalt eskalieren zu lassen, sowohl zur Silvesternacht also auch zum G20. Und es passt immer mehr ins Bild. Ich warte noch auf entgültige Ermittlungsberichte.

Ich bin weiterhin für ein Soziales Jahr aller Schulabgänger. Ob Bundeswehr, Polizeipraktikum, Cyberabwehr oder jede Art von szialer Tätigkeit oder ökologischer von mir aus als Entwicklungshilfe. Es hat den Vorteil, dass Institutionen wie Polizei und Bunderwehr eine Menge "normaler" Mitbürger auch zur Kontrolle in ihren Reihen hätten und ebenso "normale" Mitbürger viel mehr EInblick in Menschen bekommen, mit denen sie sonst nie in Kontakt kämen, Praktikanten melden eher, wenn es verfassungswidrige Zustände gibt, als gestandene Seilschaften von Polizisten oder Soldaten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Indem bei dir ein Denkfehler drin ist. Die sind noch nicht verurteilt, sonst würden Sie ja im Knast sitzen.



Je nach Art des Verbrechens muss eine Haftstrafe nicht direkt auf die Verurteilung folgen. Ich glaube zumindest bei nicht-Gewaltdelikten ohne konkrete Fluchtgefahr und ohne U-Haft bis zur Verhandlung ist es sogar üblich, dass der Verurteilte danach einen Termin bekommt, wann er sich im Knast einzufinden hat. Dazwischen ist er frei. (Zugegebenermaßen unwahrscheinlich -hoffe ich zumindest- dass diese Situation bei untergetauchten rechten Straftätern einen nenneswerten Anteil ausmacht.)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Der neue Verfassungsschutz-Vizechef Sinan Selen stammt nicht aus dem brauen Sumpf, womit vielleicht mal wieder Bewegung in die NSU- und KSK/Hannibal-Ermittlungen kommt.



Hoffen kann man, aber was soll ein Vize(!) ausrichten, wenn sich die Verantwortlichen gegenseitig decken und belastende Akten vernichtet wurden? Da müsste sehr viel Ausdauer und Zeit investiert werden, de facto eine extra Abteilung für interne Ermittlungen (mit welchen Mitarbeitern?) aufgestellt werden, um tatsächlich Schuldige zu bestrafen. Aber immerhin besteht die Hoffnung, dass auf politischer Ebene jetzt klar Weichen gegen Wiederholungen gestellt werden.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Erschreckend, wie wenig Zeit den Kripobeamten pro Fall bleibt. Im Schnitt ist es weniger als ein Tag.
> ...
> Anmerkung: Dabei kommt erschwerend noch dazu, dass etwa die selbe Zeit, welche für bei der Polizei/Kripo die Fallbearbeitung genutzt wird, im Anschluss noch einmal für den Papierkram (Dokumentation, Protokolle usw.) nötig ist. Effektiv ist also nur ein halber Tag für die richtige "Ermittlungsarbeit" drin.
> Das wird in Krimis allerdings nie so gezeigt.



In Krimis geht es auch immer nur um Mord. Die hier mit eingefasste "mittlere" Kriminalität dürfte in Anbetracht des maximalen Strafmaßes schon Fahrrad- und Ladendiebstahl umfassen. Also Delikte, bei denen sich die Polizei bekanntermaßen auf "abheften" beschränkt und vermutlicht >1 Fall/Stunde "bearbeitet" wird. Traurig genug, aber in der Form bekannt.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Fass öffnet sich. Danke Soko-Chemnitz, für viele neue Verbindungen!
> Frankfurt: LKA ermittelt offenbar gegen weitere Polizeidienststellen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



FALSCH. Die Gruppe in Chemnitz ist aufgeflogen, weil der Drohbrief an eine Anwältin zur Polizei in Frankfurt zurückverfolgt werden konnte und dort auf einem Dienstrechner ihre Meldedaten abgefragt wurden. 


			
				https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/politik/inland/polizisten-sollen-anwaeltin-bedroht-haben-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Juristin mit türkischen Wurzeln hatte im Münchner NSU-Prozess Nebenkläger vertreten. Der Drohbrief war dem Bericht zufolge mit "NSU 2.0" unterzeichnet. In dem Schreiben sei der Frau gedroht worden, dass man ihre Tochter "schlachten" werde. Auch sei die Frau wüst beschimpft worden.
> 
> Als die Frau sich an die Polizei wandte, entdeckten die Ermittler, dass die Einträge der Frau im Melderegister von einem Dienstrechner der Frankfurter Polizei abgerufen worden waren.


Rechtsextremismus: Polizisten sollen Anwaeltin bedroht haben | MDR.DE



			
				http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/frankfurt-lka-ermittelt-offenbar-in-weiteren-polizeidienststellen-a-1244257.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Anfang August* hat die Rechtsanwältin Seda Basay-Yildiz Anzeige erstattet, nachdem Unbekannte ihr in einem Fax gedroht hatten, ihre Tochter zu "schlachten". Die anonymen Absender nannten sich "NSU 2.0". In dem Schreiben standen die Privatadresse der Familie und der Name der Zweijährigen. Ermittlungen ergaben, dass von einem PC des 1. Frankfurter Reviers Melderegistereinträge zu Basay-Yildiz abgefragt worden waren - offenbar ohne dienstlichen Grund.


Frankfurt am Main: LKA ermittelt offenbar in weiteren Polizeidienststellen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



			
				http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/frankfurt-mutmassliche-rechtsextreme-zelle-in-der-polizei-was-ueber-den-nsu-2-0-bekannt-ist-a-1244092.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizei ermittelt schon länger in dem Fall. Von einem PC des 1. Frankfurter Reviers waren Melderegistereinträge zu Basay-Yildiz abgefragt worden - offenbar ohne dienstlichen Grund.
> 
> Fünf Polizisten gerieten ins Visier der Ermittler. Sie sollen sich in einer Chatgruppe wochenlang rassistische Nachrichten, Hitler-Bilder und Hakenkreuze geschickt haben. Die Arbeitsplätze der vier Polizisten und einer Polizistin wurden durchsucht, Handys und Festplatten beschlagnahmt.


Frankfurt: Mutmassliche rechtsextreme Zelle in der Polizei - was ueber den "NSU 2.0" bekannt ist - SPIEGEL ONLINE



			
				https://www.hessenschau.de/politik/sechster-beamter-im-frankfurter-polizei-skandal-suspendiert schrieb:
			
		

> *Drohbrief an Anwältin löste Ermittlungen aus
> 
> *Ausgangspunkt für die Ermittlungen war am 2. August dieses Jahres die Anzeige einer türkischstämmigen Frankfurter Anwältin, wie Beuth den Abgeordneten bestätigte. Deren zweijährige Tochter war laut Innenminister in einem Fax unter den Absender "NSU 2.0" mit dem Tod bedroht worden. Die Frau hatte im Prozess um Beate Zschäpe und die Terrorgruppe "Nationalsozialistischer Untergrund" (NSU) Opfer vertreten und hatte auch mutmaßliche islamistische Gefährder verteidigt.
> 
> ...



Einer hat sich selbst gestellt:
Rechtsextreme in der Polizei: Weiterer Frankfurter Polizist stellt sich | ZEIT ONLINE
Sechster Beamter im Frankfurter Polizei-Skandal suspendiert | hessenschau.de | Politik

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Krimis geht es auch immer nur um Mord. Die hier mit eingefasste "mittlere" Kriminalität dürfte in Anbetracht des maximalen Strafmaßes schon Fahrrad- und Ladendiebstahl umfassen. Also Delikte, bei denen sich die Polizei bekanntermaßen auf "abheften" beschränkt und vermutlicht >1 Fall/Stunde "bearbeitet" wird. Traurig genug, aber in der Form bekannt.



Ich weiß nicht, ob es da eine offizielle kriminologische oder juristische Definition gibt. Aber bei "Schwerer Kriminalität" würde ich schon von Verbrechen ausgehen, also Straftaten mit mindestens einem Jahr Freiheitsstrafe.

Edit: Scheint dort doch Literatur dazu zu geben: http://www.jwilhelm.de/grundbegriffe.pdf
https://www.cyberfahnder.de/nav/them/erm/schwerkrim.htm (Zusammenfassung siehe Fazit)


			
				https://www.cyberfahnder.de/nav/them/erm/schwerkrim.htm#t080 schrieb:
			
		

> *ungeklärt: "schwere" Kriminalität*
> 
> Mit der stimmigen Definition des BVerfG lässt sich jedenfalls die besonders schwere Kriminalität von der mittleren abgrenzen, nicht jedoch die mittlere von der schweren überhaupt.
> 
> ...





			
				https://www.cyberfahnder.de/nav/them/erm/schwerkrim.htm#t090 schrieb:
			
		

> *Fazit: Gruppenbildung*
> 
> Trotz der aufgezeigten Unsicherheiten kann auf der Grundlage dieser Überlegungen mit einer hohen Geltungsgüte eine Zuordnung geleistet werden.
> 
> ...



Ladendiebstahl ist normaler Diebstahl (§242 StGB), während Fahrraddiebstahl, wegen der Überwindung des Schlosses, ein besonders schwerer Fall des Diebstahls (§ 243 (I) Nr.2 Alt.2 StGB) ist. 



			
				§242 StGB schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wer eine fremde bewegliche Sache einem anderen in der Absicht wegnimmt, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe *bis zu fünf Jahren* oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.





			
				§ 243 StGB schrieb:
			
		

> (1) In besonders schweren Fällen wird der Diebstahl mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten *bis zu zehn Jahren* bestraft. Ein besonders schwerer Fall liegt in der Regel vor, wenn der Täter
> 2. eine Sache stiehlt, die durch ein verschlossenes Behältnis oder eine andere Schutzvorrichtung gegen Wegnahme besonders gesichert ist,



=> Damit würde der Ladendiebstahl zur mittleren Kriminalität zählen und der Fahrraddiebstahl zur besonders schweren Kriminalität. 
Ist natürlich im Vergleich zu schwereren Straftaten wie Betrug oder Vergewaltigung etwas fragwürdig. 
Die Einteilung hätte man besser an der Mindeststrafe machen sollen, zumal die Höchststrafe in den meisten Verfahren keine Rolle spielt. (Deshalb auch kriminalpolitisch sinnlos die Höchststrafen zur Abschreckung zu erhöhen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Okay, dass Fahradschlösser knacken schon als besonders schwer zählt, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Umso schlimmer, dass es eine allgemein straffreie Handlung ist. Aber meien Aussage wird dadurch ja nur besätigt: Eine Statistik, die so etwas mit Serienmord in eine Kategorie schmeißt, ist wertlos. Sinnvoll wäre meiner Meinung nach eine Einteilung der Fälle nach schwere des angerichteten Schadens. Die möglichen Strafspannen sind ja deshalb so groß, weil man eben von 1 Cent bis 1 Milliarde sehr verschiedene Dinge stehlen kann und von Kieselsteine- bis Molotov-Cocktails schmeißen viele Formen von Körperverletzung möglich sind. Die Allgemeinheit dürfte eher interessieren, wie viele Fälle von "ruiniert/beendet ein Leben für immer" aus Personalmangel unzureichend bearbeitet werden, wieviele "machen einem das nächste Jahrzehnt zunichte", wieviele von "bedeuten ein Scheißjahr" usw. bis "die meisten hätten nichtmal die Polizei informiert".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Früher war der Mundraub keine Straftat. Wenn ein Fahrrad nicht abgeschlossen ist, ist es auch kein schwerer Diebstahl. Auch wird die Beweisführung schwierig. Für mich werden Bagatelldinge viel zu hart bestraft, hohe unterschlagene Vermögenswert z.B. systematische bandenmäßige Schwarzarbeit oder Steuerhinterziehung zu gering. Aber das sind alles Kleinigkeiten und schnell zu ändernde Dinge. Man macht einfach gar nichts dergleichen, dann gibt es auch keinen Ärger



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Statistik, die so etwas mit Serienmord in eine Kategorie schmeißt, ist wertlos.


Dafür gibt es die Kategorien Körperverletzung, schwere Körperverletzung, Totschlag und Mord.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, dass Fahradschlösser knacken schon als besonders schwer zählt, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Umso schlimmer, dass es eine allgemein straffreie Handlung ist. Aber meien Aussage wird dadurch ja nur besätigt: Eine Statistik, die so etwas mit Serienmord in eine Kategorie schmeißt, ist wertlos. Sinnvoll wäre meiner Meinung nach eine Einteilung der Fälle nach schwere des angerichteten Schadens. Die möglichen Strafspannen sind ja deshalb so groß, weil man eben von 1 Cent bis 1 Milliarde sehr verschiedene Dinge stehlen kann und von Kieselsteine- bis Molotov-Cocktails schmeißen viele Formen von Körperverletzung möglich sind. Die Allgemeinheit dürfte eher interessieren, wie viele Fälle von "ruiniert/beendet ein Leben für immer" aus Personalmangel unzureichend bearbeitet werden, wieviele "machen einem das nächste Jahrzehnt zunichte", wieviele von "bedeuten ein Scheißjahr" usw. bis "die meisten hätten nichtmal die Polizei informiert".



Man hätte die Einteilung für die (besonders) schweren Straftaten halt einfach nach der Mindeststrafe machen sollen. Das wäre ein klarere Abgrenzung gewesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Langsam  kommt Stück für Stück an die Öffentlichkeit. Für Einzelfälle sind es mir einfach zu viele
Hessen: Weiterer Polizist mit Neonazi-Verbindungen aufgeflogen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich Sachsen wird wohl auch gerade erst mal an der Polizei-FH in Rothenburg eine ganz ruhige Kugel geschoben und sicher auch intern umstrukturiert, nach den ganzen Skandalen. Zumindest werden trotz Personalmangel möglicherweise bestimmte Studiengänge im kommenden Oktober nicht angeboten.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Langsam  kommt Stück für Stück an die Öffentlichkeit. Für Einzelfälle sind es mir einfach zu viele
> Hessen: Weiterer Polizist mit Neonazi-Verbindungen aufgeflogen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Der Generalbundesanwalt ermittelt jetzt: Generalbundesanwalt: Ermittlungen gegen Neonazigruppe "Aryans" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Neonazigruppe "Aryans" | tagesschau.de


_Support the Race_? Natürlich, mache ich doch schon immer. Oh Tuning Baum, oh Tuning Baum!
Rennen sind nun wirklich etwas schönes, sehr international und friedliches. Das sind sicher
so linksradikale Völkerverständigungstypen, oder verstehe ich den T-Shirtspruch falsch?

Beste Lied auffe Welt!
Yello The Race


----------



## DKK007 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Seehofer will Konsequenzen fuer radikale Beamten pruefen - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Horst Seehofer: Innenministerium prueft Konsequenzen fuer Beamte mit Parteizugehoerigkeit | ZEIT ONLINE

Wenn das wirklich zu Einlassungen von Beamten die AFD-Mitglied sind führt, könnten in der Polizei insb. in Ostdeutschland eine ganze reihe Stellen frei werden. 
Andere rechtsextreme Parteien wie NPD werden da heute aufgrund der Wanderung zur AFD fast keine Rolle mehr spielen.



			
				https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/seehofer-beamte-afd-1.4327461 schrieb:
			
		

> AfD-Chef Meuthen ruft Seehofer dazu auf, vorrangig linksextreme Kontakte von Beamten zu prüfen.


Ich frage mich ja, welche Definition, Meuthen bei seiner Suche nach Beamten in linksextremen Parteien anlegt. In der AFD zählen schließlich schon die Grünen und SPD als Linksextrem.
Denn einen Polizisten, der in der MLPD aktiv ist, wird man nur schwer finden, wo bei der Polizei eher eine konservative bis rechtere Ausrichtung verbreitet ist.



			
				https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2019-02/horst-seehofer-parteimitgliedschaft-beamte-pruefung-rechtsradikale-linksradikale schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Gewerkschaft der Polizei (GdP) hatte von Beamten, die bei Wahlen für die AfD kandidieren, eine Distanzierung vom rechtsnationalen Flügel um den Thüringer Landeschef Björn Höcke verlangt. "Jeder Beamte schwört auf die Verfassung. Dieser Eid verpflichtet, sich an Regeln zu halten. Er verträgt sich nicht mit Zweifeln des Verfassungsschutzes am rechtsnationalen Flügel um Björn Höcke", sagte der GdP-Vorsitzende Oliver Malchow im Januar dem RedaktionsNetzwerk Deutschland.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Naja, bei der SPD wäre ich mit linksextrem auch vorsichtig, bei den Grünen stimme ich dem Herrn aber eindeutig zu. Zumindest hier in Berlin... 
Prinzipiell halte ich nicht sonderlich viel davon, wenn sich rein aus der Mitgliedschaft in einer bestimmten Partei schon dienstliche oder berufliche Konsequenzen ergeben können. Solange im Dienst Neutralität vorherrscht und Geheimnisse gewahrt werden... Ja, eigentlich auch wenn es sich um die AfD handelt. Eine Demokratie sollte auch mit abweichenden Meinungen klar kommen. 

Wieso eigentlich? Naja, die Partei wandelt sich immer mehr zur NPD 2.0. Also deutlich ins Rechtsextreme. Und Extremismus in (Sicherheits-)Behörden sehe ich aktuell als größte innere Bedrohung an, welcher daher zurecht bekämpft wird. Sowohl von links, rechts als auch aus religiösen Kreisen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, die Partei wandelt sich immer mehr zur NPD 2.0. Also deutlich ins Rechtsextreme.



Sie wird schließlich nicht ohne Grund vom Verfassungsschutz überprüft. 
Seit Petry weg ist, sind (zumindest im öffentlichen Auftreten) nur noch die Rechtsextremen und völkischen Reichsbürger übrig geblieben.


Edit: selbst der Parteigründer Lucke welcher vor einigen Jahren ausgetreten ist und durch Petry ersetzt wurde, warnt mittlerweile vor den Rechtsextremen in der AFD:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/seehofer-afd-109.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Lucke ruft AfD zum Bruch mit Rechtsextremen auf
> 
> *Unterdessen rief AfD-Gründer Bernd Lucke die gemäßigten Mitglieder seiner ehemaligen Partei auf, Rechtsextremen in ihren Reihen die Stirn zu bieten. In einem offenen Brief "an die nicht rechtsextremen Mitglieder der AfD" schreibt Lucke: "Brechen Sie mit den Rechtsextremisten in der AfD! Grenzen Sie sie aus und fordern Sie sie auf, Ihre Partei zu verlassen."
> 
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In Sachsen sollen weniger Strafverfahren eingestellt werden, was aber bei allen Staatsanwaltschaften vor allem wegen Personalmangel passiert. 
Da ist die Frage, ob da 9 Staatsanwälte und 5 Richter mehr ausreichen. Zumal man die jetzt auch irgendwo herbekommen muss.
Sachsen verschaerft Strafverfolgung bei Bagatellfaellen


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, bei der SPD wäre ich mit linksextrem auch vorsichtig, bei den Grünen stimme ich dem Herrn aber eindeutig zu. Zumindest hier in Berlin...
> Prinzipiell halte ich nicht sonderlich viel davon, wenn sich rein aus der Mitgliedschaft in einer bestimmten Partei schon dienstliche oder berufliche Konsequenzen ergeben können. Solange im Dienst Neutralität vorherrscht und Geheimnisse gewahrt werden... Ja, eigentlich auch wenn es sich um die AfD handelt. Eine Demokratie sollte auch mit abweichenden Meinungen klar kommen.
> 
> Wieso eigentlich? Naja, die Partei wandelt sich immer mehr zur NPD 2.0. Also deutlich ins Rechtsextreme. Und Extremismus in (Sicherheits-)Behörden sehe ich aktuell als größte innere Bedrohung an, welcher daher zurecht bekämpft wird. Sowohl von links, rechts als auch aus religiösen Kreisen.



Eine Mitgliedschaft in einer Partei geht so lange in Ordnung bis sie nicht vom Bundesverfassungsgericht verboten worden ist, so einfach ist das und daher wird er damit auch niemals durchkommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Eine Mitgliedschaft in einer Partei geht so lange in Ordnung bis sie nicht vom Bundesverfassungsgericht verboten worden ist, so einfach ist das und daher wird er damit auch niemals durchkommen.



Freud'scher Verschreiben? 

In den 80ern wurden im übrigen tausende Menschen wegen Mitgliedschaft in legalen Parteien und Organisationen an ihrer Berufsausübung gehindert, von Staats wegen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Noch heute gibt es im ÖD noch Formulare, in denen man nach einer Staasi-Mitgliedschaft gefragt wird, selbst wenn man die DDR gar nicht mehr erlebt hat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Tjo, und ich kenne diverse Leute, die damals Berufsverbote erhalten haben und zum Teil erst nach diversen Jahren ihren studierten Beruf als Lehrer aufnehmen durften. Dann als Angestellte, wohlgemerkt, nicht als Beamte.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Freud'scher Verschreiben?
> 
> In den 80ern wurden im übrigen tausende Menschen wegen Mitgliedschaft in legalen Parteien und Organisationen an ihrer Berufsausübung gehindert, von Staats wegen.



Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich jemandem nicht erlaube Beamter zu werden, oder ob ich ihm den Beamtenstatus abzuerkennen versuche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Sie wird schließlich nicht ohne Grund vom Verfassungsschutz überprüft.



Sie wird auf Verdacht überprüft. Aber was wirklich Sache ist, weiß man rechtskräftig erst nach einer Überprüfung. (Wobei die Polizei ja auch gerne mal vorläufig und auf Verdacht hin festhält, durchsucht, einschränkt, etc., insbesondere nach diversen Gesetzesverschärfungen der letzten Jahre. Da kann man den Spieß ruhig auch mal umdrehen und Polizisten auf Verdacht feuern...)




RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich jemandem nicht erlaube Beamter zu werden, oder ob ich ihm den Beamtenstatus abzuerkennen versuche.



Eigentlich nicht, zumindest dann nicht wenn es um Fakten geht die zuvor nicht vorlagen (Verbeamtung vor Eintritt in die AFD) oder die bislang fälschlicherweise nicht berücksichtigt wurden (AFD-Mitgliedschaft spielt bislang keine Rolle, könnte sich aber je nach Erkenntnissen des VFS ändern. Glauben Optimisten ). In beiden Fällen schränkt man die berufliche Laufbahn aufgrund der politischen Einstellung von jemandem ein respektive beendet die Zusammenarbeit. Ob man derjenige vorher schon mal weiter als bis zum Vorstellungsgespräch gekommen ist, ändert nichts an der Feststellung, dass er die Voraussetzungen für ein Beamtenverhältnis faktisch nicht erfüllt, wenn eben genau das festgstellt wird.
Übrigens hatten Lehrer in der DDR als Staatsangestellte ähnliche Jobsicherheit wie Beamte, die ihnen nach der Wende aus politischen Gründen unter den Füßen weggezogen wurde, so dass beide Fälle auch auf persönlicher Ebene vergleichbar sind. Und beim KPD-Verbot gab es sogar 1:1 identische Situationen. (wenn auch aufgrund der vorangegangenen Verfolgung ggf. in zahlenmäßig geringerem Umfange als bei einem etwaigen Vorgehen gegen AFDler. Dafür umso drastischer.)


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Du vergleichst nicht gerade wirklich die AFD mit der KPD? Sonst geht es dir aber noch gut oder?


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich jemandem nicht erlaube Beamter zu werden, oder ob ich ihm den Beamtenstatus abzuerkennen versuche.



Es wurden auch etwa 260 Personen aus der Anstellung im öffentlichen Dienst oder dem Dienstverhältnis als Beamte entlassen. Allerdings habe ich in der Tat keine Zahl dazu vorliegen, wie groß die Anteile jeweils waren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Du vergleichst nicht gerade wirklich die AFD mit der KPD? Sonst geht es dir aber noch gut oder?



Geht so. Wetter könnte wärmer sein, Urlaubstage zahlreicher. Noch irgendwelche persönlichen Fragen, die du im Rahmen des Themas als wichtig erachtest? Ansonsten könntest du nochmal mein Post lesen, es ist eigentlich sehr offensichtlich, dass ich keinerlei vergleichende Aussagen über Parteien mache. Ich vergleiche Maßnahmen gegen staatlich Beschäftigte, falls deren Parteizugehörigkeit als Problem angesehen wird. Also genau der Fall, mit dem du dich auseinandergesetzt hast.


----------



## Poulton (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Eine Mitgliedschaft in einer Partei geht so lange in Ordnung bis sie nicht vom Bundesverfassungsgericht verboten worden ist, so einfach ist das und daher wird er damit auch niemals durchkommen.


Dazu bedarf es keines Parteiverbots durch das Bundesverfassungsgericht. Um als Beispiel die NPD zu nehmen, welche auch nicht verboten aber Dauergast beim Verfassungsschutz ist:
Beamter auf Probe: Teilnahme an rechter Demo: Beamter auf Probe entlassen
Angestellter öD: Kuendigungsgruende Ausserdienstliche Aktivitaeten fuer die NPD ->>  dbb beamtenbund und tarifunion


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie wird auf Verdacht überprüft. Aber was wirklich Sache ist, weiß man rechtskräftig erst nach einer Überprüfung. (Wobei die Polizei ja auch gerne mal vorläufig und auf Verdacht hin festhält, durchsucht, einschränkt, etc., insbesondere nach diversen Gesetzesverschärfungen der letzten Jahre. Da kann man den Spieß ruhig auch mal umdrehen und Polizisten auf Verdacht feuern...)



Aber mit einem Anfangsverdacht (zureichende tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte), ist bei der Polizei so einiges nach StPO möglich. z.B. Hausdurchsuchung. 


			
				StPO schrieb:
			
		

> § 102 - Durchsuchung bei Beschuldigten
> Bei dem, welcher als Täter oder Teilnehmer einer Straftat oder der Datenhehlerei, Begünstigung, Strafvereitelung oder Hehlerei verdächtig ist, kann eine Durchsuchung der Wohnung und anderer Räume sowie seiner Person und der ihm gehörenden Sachen sowohl zum Zweck seiner Ergreifung als auch dann vorgenommen werden, wenn zu vermuten ist, daß die Durchsuchung zur Auffindung von Beweismitteln führen werde.



Das der Verfassungsschutz jetzt bei einem Verdacht erst Anfängt die volksverhetzenden öffentlichen Äußerungen von AFD-Mitgliedern zu prüfen ist fast schon lächerlich. Da fragt man sich schon, was haben die vorher gemacht.

*Edit:* So genau wollen die das auch nicht sagen: Stille SMS: Bundesverfassungsschutz pingt im Geheimen	 | heise online



Poulton schrieb:


> Angestellter öD: Kuendigungsgruende Ausserdienstliche Aktivitaeten fuer die NPD ->> dbb beamtenbund und tarifunion



Wenn die Kündigung bei einem Angestellten wegen der NPD geht, geht das bei einem Beamten auf jeden Fall auch, denn dort ist die Pflicht zur Verfassungstreue noch stärker.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auf dem Polizeikongress wurde nun ein Verbot für das Darknat/TOR gefordert:
Europaeischer Polizeikongress: Weg mit dem Darknet | heise online

Vor dem Europaeischen Polizeikongress: Das rechte Tabu - taz.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf dem Polizeikongress wurde nun ein Verbot für das Darknat/TOR gefordert:


Danke, sehe ich sehr zwiespältig. Denn gerade Dissidenten brauchen so etwas. Mit der möglichen AfD Diktatur in Reichweite, sollte man keine Methoden einführen, um jeden Widerstand schnell zu brechen. Stopp kann man da nur sagen. Wenn die Polizei hilflos ist, muss sie besser ausgestattet werden, anstatt Bürgerrechte, wie anonymes Internet zu verhindern.

Und ja, der Anteil der Straftaten ist enorm, das ist wohl wahr. Aber rechtfertigt das solche Einschnitte, nur weil China es so machen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das der Verfassungsschutz jetzt bei einem Verdacht erst Anfängt die volksverhetzenden öffentlichen Äußerungen von AFD-Mitgliedern zu prüfen ist fast schon lächerlich. Da fragt man sich schon, was haben die vorher gemacht.



Akten geschreddert.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf dem Polizeikongress wurde nun ein Verbot für das Darknat/TOR gefordert:
> Europaeischer Polizeikongress: Weg mit dem Darknet | heise online
> 
> Vor dem Europaeischen Polizeikongress: Das rechte Tabu - taz.de



Dem Iran gefällt das...


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dem Iran gefällt das...



Auch anderen Diktaturen, wie der Türkei oder den anderen arabischen Ländern und den autokratischen Systemen in Osteuropa (Polen, Ungarn usw.)


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Anscheinend sind der Polizei über 100 Datenträger abhanden gekommen.
Luegde: Beweismittel bei der Polizei verschwunden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Allerdings gab es wohl schon voher akuten Personalmangel. 
Vorwuerfe gegen die Polizei Lippe — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter

Die große Frage, wird jetzt sein, ob die einfach nur verschlammpt wurden, oder verschwunden sind, weil die Fotos darauf jemanden belasten und der oder ein dritter die Datenträger nun verschwinden ließ.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, sehe ich sehr zwiespältig. Denn gerade Dissidenten brauchen so etwas. Mit der möglichen AfD Diktatur in Reichweite, sollte man keine Methoden einführen, um jeden Widerstand schnell zu brechen. Stopp kann man da nur sagen. Wenn die Polizei hilflos ist, muss sie besser ausgestattet werden, anstatt Bürgerrechte, wie anonymes Internet zu verhindern.



"In Reichweite"

Wahlumfragen zur Bundestagswahl

Wie lange will man das Märchen von der bevorstehenden Machtergreifung noch verbreiten, bevor es lächerlich wird?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie lange will man das Märchen von der bevorstehenden Machtergreifung noch verbreiten, bevor es lächerlich wird?


Solange, bis der letzte Wähler verstanden hat, dass die AfD keine Alternative für irgend etwas ist.
Solange die AfD im Bundestag oder in Länderparlamenten sitzt, wird sie Hass und Unfrieden stiften


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Solange, bis der letzte Wähler verstanden hat, dass die AfD keine Alternative für irgend etwas ist. Solange die AfD im Bundestag oder in Länderparlamenten sitzt, wird sie Hass und Unfrieden stiften



Klar, kann man gerne machen. Nur hat das die letzten 5 Jahren schon irgendwie nicht sonderlich gut funktioniert, deshalb wüsste ich nicht, warum das jetzt auf einmal funktionieren sollte.

Man könnte ja auch – verrückte Idee, ich weiß – versuchen die AfD über eine bessere Politik überflüssig zu machen. Die AfD ist keine Ursache, sondern lediglich ein Symptom.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch – verrückte Idee, ich weiß – versuchen die AfD über eine bessere Politik überflüssig zu machen.


Dann geh doch in die Politik und ändere es sie die Richtung, die Dir wichtig ist. So funktioniert Demokratie, nicht indem andere etwas machen, was man gerne hätte. Und wenn auch Du, was ich Dir jetzt einfach mal auf Basis Deiner Kommentare der letzten Jahre, unterstelle, offen für menschenfeindliche Politik einstehst, werde ich ebenso gegen Kaaruzo wettern und ermahnen, dass Menschenrechte ein hohes Gut sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann geh doch in die Politik und ändere es sie die Richtung, die Dir wichtig ist. So funktioniert Demokratie, nicht indem andere etwas machen, was man gerne hätte. Und wenn auch Du, was ich Dir jetzt einfach mal auf Basis Deiner Kommentare der letzten Jahre, unterstelle, offen für menschenfeindliche Politik einstehst, werde ich ebenso gegen Kaaruzo wettern und ermahnen, dass Menschenrechte ein hohes Gut sind.



Ich bin seit 9 Jahren in der Politik. Aber nur auf unterster kommunaler Ebene. Und für geordnete Einwanderung und für Rückführung von illegalen Einwanderer zu sein ist – allen linksextremen Unkenrufen zum Trotz – keine menschenfeindliche Politik.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 9 Jahren in der Politik. Aber nur auf unterster kommunaler Ebene.


Dann ist der Weg zur Bundespolitik ja nicht mehr so weit.
Und Hase, wer offen dafür eintritt, Boot mit Flüchtlingen 
zu versenken, kann soviel Kreide fressen, wie er will, das 
überzeugt mich nicht mehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann ist der Weg zur Bundespolitik ja nicht mehr so weit.
> 
> Mäuschen, wer offen dafür eintritt, Boot mit Flüchtlingen zu versenken, kann soviel Kreide fressen, wie er will, Das überzeugt mich nicht mehr.



Du kannst gerne weiterhin die Wahrheit verdrehen - das war ja auch bei anderen Themen ein beliebte Strategie von dir - ich habe a) schon vor Jahren Alternative vorgeschlagen und b) habe ich nie von auf Sicht schießen gesprochen, sondern habe eine Situation dargestellt, in der es zwei Stufen zur Deeskalation gibt. Diese Differenzierung lässt du bewusst weg, um ein verzerrtes Bild darzustellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne weiterhin die Wahrheit verdrehen - das war ja auch bei anderen Themen ein beliebte Strategie von dir - ich habe a) schon vor Jahren Alternative vorgeschlagen und b) habe ich nie von auf Sicht schießen gesprochen, sondern habe eine Situation dargestellt, in der es zwei Stufen zur Deeskalation gibt. Diese Differenzierung lässt du bewusst weg, um ein verzerrtes Bild darzustellen.


Es bleibt dabei, dass Du auf unbewaffnete Flüchtlinge schießen würdest. Ob Du das zweite Eskalationsstufe nennst oder nicht, ist egal. Es ist gegen die Menschenrecht. Du gehörst zur Fraktion_ "absaufen lassen"_, und da stehst Du heute noch zu. Und lüge nicht, indem Du mir Verdrehung vorwirfst. Ich kann die Zitate Deiner Aussagen gerne und jederzeit hier einstellen. Trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung werden sie von der Moderation nicht gelöscht.

Mehr gibt es dazu von meiner Seite nicht zu sagen. Dann viel Spaß in der Kommunalpolitik und dem Versucht "urrrteutsche Interrressen" hoch zu halten und andere mit Füßen zu treten.

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen, es geht weiter, Rechte Gruppen  werden durch die Polzei gedeckt:
Dresden: Polizei behinderte Journalisten bei Neonazi-Demo - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei, dass Du auf unbewaffnete Flüchtlinge schießen würdest. Ob Du das zweite Eskalationsstufe nennst oder nicht, ist egal. Es ist gegen die Menschenrecht.



Wenn Polizisten dich auffordern, etwas zu unterlassen und dann einen Warnschuss abgeben und du immer noch nicht hörst, ist es nicht die Schuld der Polizisten. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und lüge nicht, indem Du mir Verdrehung vorwirfst.



Hahahah. 

Bei dem Themen „Lügen“ solltest gerade DU, ganz kleine Brötchen backen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kann die Zitate Deiner Aussagen gerne und jederzeit hier einstellen. Trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung werden sie von der Moderation nicht gelöscht.



Bitte, mach es, wenn es dich glücklich macht. Wie du ja richtig feststellst, stört es niemanden. Wird wohl seinen Grund haben, warum es trotz mehrmaligen Melden deinerseits nicht gelöscht wurde.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß in der Kommunalpolitik und dem Versucht "urrrteutsche Interrressen" hoch zu halten und andere mit Füßen zu treten.



Genau, deshalb bin ich ja auch für geordnete Einwanderung. 

Wie gesagt, du kannst nur Verzerren, aus dem Zusammenhang zitieren oder halt – wie in der Vergangenheit schon geschehen – dreist lügen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Um zum Thema zurückzukommen, es geht weiter, Rechte Gruppen  werden durch die Polzei gedeckt:
> Dresden: Polizei behinderte Journalisten bei Neonazi-Demo - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Und hier beweist du mal wieder gleich, dass mein vorheriger Absatz stimmt. 

Zwischen Journalisten abweisen und Rechte Gruppe decken ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Polizisten dich auffordern, etwas zu unterlassen und dann einen Warnschuss abgeben und du immer noch nicht hörst, ist es nicht die Schuld der Polizisten.



Wenn ich also gegen einen Pfeiler schiffe und ich nicht aufhöre, wird ein Polizist auf mich schießen?
Echt jetzt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich also gegen einen Pfeiler schiffe und ich nicht aufhöre, wird ein Polizist auf mich schießen?
> Echt jetzt?



Nö, aber wenn du es nicht unterlässt, wäre meiner Meinung nach der Einsatz von Pfefferspray und Schlagstock durchaus angebracht. 

Allerdings sehe ich zwischen millionenfacher illegaler Einwanderung und Wildpinkler einen Unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich zwischen millionenfacher illegaler Einwanderung und Wildpinkler einen Unterschied.



Millionenfacher illegaler Einwanderer?
Bist du mal wieder als Wutbürger unterwegs?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Millionenfacher illegaler Einwanderer?
> Bist du mal wieder als Wutbürger unterwegs?


Man muss den Dissens einfach ertragen. Was für mich legale Kriegsflüchtlinge sind, sind für andere Untermenschen ohne Menschenrechte, oder was auch immer das heutige Wort des Rechtsextremen ist, und widerum andere meinen, das Flüchtlinge nur ein Problem der Länder mit EU Außengrenze sind. Jaja, soviel zur europäischen "Solidarität". Laut Genfer Konventionen darf man als Kriegsflüchtling durch Länder ziehen, wenn die Zustände unerträglich sind. In Ungarn stimmte und stimmt das, ob in Österreich, müssen Gerichte prüfen.

Hätten uns die USA nach dem Krieg nicht zur Montan Union als Basis der EU "gezwungen", hätte es längst einen neuen Krieg um das  besetzte Ruhrgebiet, das Saarland sowie Elsas Lothringen gegeben. Aber die Nationalisten kommen überall wieder und mit ihnen das gegenerinander anstatt das Miteinander

Aber hier im Thema geht es nicht um das einzige und überholte AfD Thema, weil es kaum noch Flüchtlinge gibt, sondern um Sicherheitskräfte und deren Verhalten


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*

Selbst wenn man über die Bezeichnung der Flüchtlinge streiten mag, stimmen schon die Zahlen nicht. Letztes Jahr wurde nicht mal Horst "Obergrenze" von 200000 erreicht. 
Zahlen zu Asyl in Deutschland | bpb



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Polizisten dich auffordern, etwas zu unterlassen und dann einen Warnschuss abgeben und du immer noch nicht hörst, ist es nicht die Schuld der Polizisten.



Wobei schon recht viel passieren muss, bis überhaupt ein Warnschuss abgegeben wird. Denn jede Schussabgabe muss hinterher gemeldet werden und dann ermittelt erst mal die Interne.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wieder was zum Thema. Die Neonazis machen im kleinen Kreis einen Fackelaufmarsch auf dem Nürnberger Reichsparteitagsgelände und die Polizei "schaut zu". Ja, hakts noch ...
Nuernberg: Polizei laesst Rechtsextreme auf Reichsparteitagsgelaende marschieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Was hättest du dir denn für eine Reaktion gewünscht? Lebenslang, Kerker samt Streckbank? Letztlich haben 18 Idioten ein Video gedreht um ihre Gedanken festzuhalten die eh keine Sau interessieren.

Persönlich finde ich gut, dass sich an diesem Platz, zu so einer Aktion, gerade mal 18 Pfeifen zusammengefunden haben. Daran sieht man doch gut wie wenigen das Thema ernst genug ist um so einer Aktion beizuwohnen. Denen kann man beim Aussterben zugucken.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 9 Jahren in der Politik. *Aber nur auf unterster kommunaler Ebene.*



Ein Glück für dieses Land, so hält sich der Schaden den du anrichten kannst wenigstens noch halbwegs in Grenzen...


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein Glück für dieses Land, so hält sich der Schaden den du anrichten kannst wenigstens noch halbwegs in Grenzen...


Ich finde ja, Politik ist das falsche Betätigungsfeld für ihn, da er ja immer stets betont hat, dass er nur um sich selber und seine Familie besorgt ist und die Angelegenheiten anderer ihn ja offenkundig nicht interessieren.

Lobbyist wäre denke ich eher was für ihn.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Lobbyist wäre denke ich eher was für ihn.



Dürfte schwer werden, weil als Lobbyist bräuchte er schon eine gute Vernetzung in die Landes- / Bundespoilitik und Erfahrung, weshalb ja erfahrene ehemalige Karrierepolitiker für Lobbyismusstellen meist auch auch die erste Anlaufstelle bei der Rekrutierung sind.
Heißt also, er müsste erstmal eine solide politische Karriere in Land oder Bund hinlegen und sich dort bzgl. dem vertreten von Wirtschaftsinteressen hervortun, um da gute Aussichten auf ein Pöstchen als Lobbyist zu haben, oder alternativ viele Jahre sehr erfolgreich in der großen Wirtschaft unterwegs gewesen sein (um sich das als Ruhestandsposten zu verdienen).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was hättest du dir denn für eine Reaktion gewünscht?


Beobachten und festnehmen. Was machen 18 Rechtsradikale in der Regel? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Lebenslang, Kerker samt Streckbank? Letztlich haben 18 Idioten ein Video gedreht um ihre Gedanken festzuhalten die eh keine Sau interessieren.


Ich ahne, das läge außerhalb unserer Gesetze. Das neue Bayrische Polizeigesetz erlaubt es doch, Menschen auch ihne Anklage für vier Wochen in Untersuchungshaft zu setzen. Ansonsten sollte man anfangen, Echsenproben vor zu nehmen. Ich glaube, Echsen können unter Wasser atmen. Das ist ja schnell ausprobiert.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich gut, dass sich an diesem Platz, zu so einer Aktion, gerade mal 18 Pfeifen zusammengefunden haben. Daran sieht man doch gut wie wenigen das Thema ernst genug ist um so einer Aktion beizuwohnen. Denen kann man beim Aussterben zugucken.


Wenn es denn nur 18 wären...

Wenn Du mal eine ruhige Stunde hast findest Du hier ein paar Informationen zum Thema:
*Das_braune_Netzwerk*
https://www.otto-brenner-preis.de/f.../Preistraeger/3Preis_Das_braune_Netztwerk.mp4


----------



## RtZk (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

So ist das mit den Kommunisten, bist du nicht deren Meinung, dann wanderst du in den Knast, da spricht mal wieder der wahre Verfassungsfeind aus dir, ist aber ja nichts Neues.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> So ist das mit den Kommunisten, bist du nicht deren Meinung, dann wanderst du in den Knast, da spricht mal wieder der wahre Verfassungsfeind aus dir, ist aber ja nichts Neues.



Also wenn die Äußerungen einiger User hier für dich schon die Definition von Kommunismus darstellen wären wohl im Umkehrschluss Äußerungen wie die du sie triffst die Definition von Faschismus und müsste man dich entsprechend als einen Faschisten bezeichnen, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Beobachten und festnehmen. Was machen 18 Rechtsradikale in der Regel?
> 
> 
> Ich ahne, das läge außerhalb unserer Gesetze. Das neue Bayrische Polizeigesetz erlaubt es doch, Menschen auch ihne Anklage für vier Wochen in Untersuchungshaft zu setzen. Ansonsten sollte man anfangen, Echsenproben vor zu nehmen. Ich glaube, Echsen können unter Wasser atmen. Das ist ja schnell ausprobiert.
> ...


In der Regel machen die gar nichts, außer blöde Sprüche klopfen. Darum gehts ja der Polizei. 
Wenn ich meinen Kindern Fackeln in die Hand drücke und mit ihnen quer durch den Ort marschiere zum Osterfeuer finden alle das schön, oder zumindest okay. Dabei ist da auch prinzipiell jedes passierte Gebäude samt der dortigen Bewohner gefährdet. 
Dort waren jetzt Typen mit dämlichen Ansichten, die aber auch nichts getan haben, außer ihre Meinung zu filmen. Deshalb soll man sie gefangen nehmen, oder sie ersäufen? 

Diskriminierung bleibt Diskriminierung, auch die von diskriminierenden. Nein, das geht in unserem Rechtsstaat nicht. 


Du kennst doch sicherlich den Satz: "Wer suchet der findet", oder? Wer rechtsextreme sucht, der findet sie. Wer linksextreme sucht, der findet sie und wer Menschen sucht die fest davon überzeugt sind dass wir bald von Zombies überrannt werden und sich deshalb mit mehr Waffen als alle rechte zusammen verschanzt und gegen den Staat arbeitet, der findet auch diese. Diese Menschen haben Gefährdungspotential, aber sind noch längst keine echte Gefahr. Von Straftatbestand braucht man da noch gar nicht anfangen zu reden. 
In den neunzigern haben einfach mal so Heime gebrannt, heute braucht es dafür die plötzliche Zuwanderung von Hunderttausenden. Also nein, ich für meinen Teil halte die Gefahr heute für weit weniger dramatisch als noch vor 20 Jahren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Dort waren jetzt Typen mit dämlichen Ansichten, die aber auch nichts getan haben, außer ihre Meinung zu filmen. Deshalb soll man sie gefangen nehmen, oder sie ersäufen?
> 
> Diskriminierung bleibt Diskriminierung, auch die von diskriminierenden. Nein, das geht in unserem Rechtsstaat nicht. ...


Noch leben die letzten Opfer und viele ihrer Angehörigen der von diesen rechtradikalen Cretins verherrlichten Diktatoren. Es schmerzt, wenn zynische Idioten den alten Massenmördern huldigen. Nein, das ist kein harmloser Kinderfackelzug.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Noch leben die letzten Opfer und viele ihrer Angehörigen der von diesen rechtradikalen Cretins verherrlichten Diktatoren. Es schmerzt, wenn zynische Idioten den alten Massenmördern huldigen. *Nein, das ist kein harmloser Kinderfackelzug.*



Im Vergleich zu China und Russland ist es das durchaus, wenn man sich mal anschaut was dort immer noch für eine legale Verehrung in breiten Teilen der Bevölkerung für Diktatoren und Massenmörder wie Stalin und Mao es waren existent ist, inklusive unzählig legal erwerbbarer Souvenirs zu entsprechenden Personen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu China und Russland ist es das durchaus, wenn man sich mal anschaut was dort immer noch für eine legale Verehrung in breiten Teilen der Bevölkerung für Massenmörder wie Stalin und Mao existent ist, inklusive unzählig legal erwerbbarer Souvenirs der entsprechenden Personen.


Macht es das besser? Idioten hüben wie drüben


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Macht es das besser? Idioten hüben wie drüben



Du wirst solches Gedankengut aber nie vollständig ausgemerzt bekommen, halt nur eingedämmt (was es hier halbwegs ist), und die Frage ist halt ob es ab einen gewissen Punkt noch verhältnissmäßig ist auf ein paar Spatzen(hirne) mit einer Dicken Bertha feuern zu wollen, um sie abgeschossen zu bekommen (völlig mundtot bekommen zu wollen).

Vermutlich wirst du da dein Ziel ehr verfehlen und mehr Schaden anrichten als Nutzen erlangen.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Noch leben die letzten Opfer und viele ihrer Angehörigen der von diesen rechtradikalen Cretins verherrlichten Diktatoren. Es schmerzt, wenn zynische Idioten den alten Massenmördern huldigen. Nein, das ist kein harmloser Kinderfackelzug.


Klar schmerzt es, aber deshalb darf man sie dennoch nicht anders richten.

Auf meiner Arbeit habe ich Flüchtlinge die alles verloren haben und wirklich ein besseres Leben suchen. Ich habe aber auch die, welche dort andere Menschen für Ihre politische Meinung aus Häusern gezerrt und hingerichtet, oder gefoltert haben. Die sind teilweise vor dem Kriegsgericht geflohen. Einmal haben sich einer dessen Familie ermordet wurde und der Mörder hier getroffen. Beweise? Fehlanzeige. Was soll ich jetzt machen, Selbstjustiz? Den Behörden habe ich das gemeldet und der Betroffene hat auf der Flucht all seine Papiere verloren und in Dänemark neue bekommen in denen er 18 Jahre alt ist, obwohl er nach eigenen Angaben 44 ist. Manchmal muss man einfach akzeptieren dass es Schweine gibt und dass man nur zuschauen kann. Das ist aber in etlichen Belangen so, nicht nur bei rechtsextremen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, Politik ist das falsche Betätigungsfeld für ihn, da er ja immer stets betont hat, dass er nur um sich selber und seine Familie besorgt ist und die Angelegenheiten anderer ihn ja offenkundig nicht interessieren.


Unterste Ebene kann auch heißen, dass es ein Kaff der Größe 3 Häuser, 4 Spitzbuben ist, wo er "in der Politik ist".



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nö, aber wenn du es nicht unterlässt, wäre meiner  Meinung nach der Einsatz von Pfefferspray und Schlagstock durchaus  angebracht.


Bitte was? Wildpinkeln rechtfertigt für dich den Einsatz von Pfefferspray und Schlagstock? Mal abgesehen davon, dass, sofern umgesetzt, bei jedem größeren Karnevalsumzug mehrere Hundertschaften prügelnd durch die Straßen ziehen würden, sind die Gewaltfantasien und -träume einiger hier, auch weiterhin äußerst befremdlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich also gegen einen Pfeiler schiffe und ich nicht aufhöre, wird ein Polizist auf mich schießen?
> Echt jetzt?


In einem Rechtsstaat muss man sich nicht freiwillig stellen. Man darf flüchten. Niemand muss stehen bleiben. Und dann geht es um Abwägung der Tat. Einen Mörder mit Waffe in der Hand darf man unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen den "finalen Rettungsschuss" geben. Aber natürlich keinem unbewaffnetem Kriegsflüchtling. Aber so sind unsere neurechten "Freunde". Man muss es ertragen. Denn die Menschenrechte gelten auch für sie,


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein Glück für dieses Land, so hält sich der Schaden den du anrichten kannst wenigstens noch halbwegs in Grenzen...



Also ich habe bisher noch keine Waffendeals in Dikaturen genehmigt, Despoten die Hände geschüttelt (oder ihnen gleich zum Nationalfeiertag gratuliert) oder millionen illegale Einwanderer ohne Rechtsgrundlage ins Land gelassen.

Wir können ja gerne darüber reden, wo da mehr Schaden fürs Land bei rumkommt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Noch leben die letzten Opfer und viele ihrer Angehörigen der von diesen rechtradikalen Cretins verherrlichten Diktatoren. Es schmerzt, wenn zynische Idioten den alten Massenmördern huldigen. Nein, das ist kein harmloser Kinderfackelzug.



Richtig, Mörder sollte man nicht huldigen. Dann wärst du doch bestimmt der erste, der gegen Che Guevara T-Shirts ist, oder?



Poulton schrieb:


> Unterste Ebene kann auch heißen, dass es ein Kaff der Größe 3 Häuser, 4 Spitzbuben ist, wo er "in der Politik ist".



Mein Wohnort steht direkt unter meinem Profil. Ich wüsste nicht, dass diese Stadt ein Kaff wäre. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Bitte was? Wildpinkeln rechtfertigt für dich den Einsatz von Pfefferspray und Schlagstock? Mal abgesehen davon, dass, sofern umgesetzt, bei jedem größeren Karnevalsumzug mehrere Hundertschaften prügelnd durch die Straßen ziehen würden, sind die Gewaltfantasien und -träume einiger hier, auch weiterhin äußerst befremdlich.



Wenn die Polizei dich dazu auffordert und du es nicht trotzdem unterlässt. Natürlich.

Und damit hier keine Vorwürfe angeblicher Fremdenfeindlichkeit aufkommen. Ja natürlich, gerade bei Karnevalsumzügen oder dem Oktoberfest, wo die Wildpinkler zum größten Teil deutsche Staatsbürger sind, würde ich das genauso befürworten. Es ist einfach ein widerliches Verhalten und wenn man dann nicht mal aufhört, wenn einem die Polizei dazu auffordert, gilt einfach "wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen".



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In einem Rechtsstaat muss man sich nicht freiwillig stellen. Man darf flüchten. Niemand muss stehen bleiben. Und dann geht es um Abwägung der Tat. Einen Mörder mit Waffe in der Hand darf man unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen den "finalen Rettungsschuss" geben. Aber natürlich keinem unbewaffnetem Kriegsflüchtling. Aber so sind unsere neurechten "Freunde". Man muss es ertragen. Denn die Menschenrechte gelten auch für sie,



Ich würde ja immer noch gerne wissen, vor welchen schlimmen Zuständen man aus unseren Nachbarländern "flüchtet". Dass man vor dem Krieg aus Syrien flieht, klar, dass ist absolut verständlich. Nur herrscht in keinem unserer Nachbarländer Krieg oder politische Verfolgung. Ergo sind das keine Flüchtlinge, sondern Wirtschaftstouristen.


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist einfach ein widerliches Verhalten und wenn man dann nicht mal aufhört, wenn einem die Polizei dazu auffordert, gilt einfach "wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen".


Nein gilt nicht. Es gibt dann ein Bußgeld, weil es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist. Es wird ja auch nicht das Herrchen oder der Hund verprügelt, nur weil der Hund mitten auf den Gehweg scheißt. Da gibt es, je nach Kommune, auch ein Ordnungsgeld.
Rechtsirrtuemer: Wildpinkeln und Blumenklau sind richtig teuer - WELT


> In der Regel wird für Urinieren in der Öffentlichkeit zwar nur eine  Verwarnung oder ein Bußgeld von etwa 35 Euro verhängt, doch es gibt eine  Ausnahme. „Uriniert der Wildpinkler an ein denkmalgeschütztes  Gebäude, kann ihn das bis zu 5000 Euro kosten“, weiß der Rechtsexperte.  Wenn der Notdurftverrichter auch noch die Aufmerksamkeit von Dritten auf  sich zieht und damit öffentliches Ärgernis provoziert, kann das im  Extremfall auf eine Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu einem Jahr hinauslaufen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, dann gibt es i.d.R. ein Bußgeld, weil es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist.
> Rechtsirrtuemer: Wildpinkeln und Blumenklau sind richtig teuer - WELT



Und das halte ich wie gesagt, für falsch. Ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Bußgelder zu niedrig sind und nichts bringen. 

Gerade in Hamburg kann ich das jedes Jahr zum Schlagermove beobachten. Und das von mir genannte Oktoberfest oder Karnevalsumzüge zeigen es ja auch. Da wird ohne Hemmung an Häuser oder direkt an Hauseingänge gepinkelt. 

Bisher haben Bußgelder wohl keinen Erfolg erzielt bzw. die Höhe ist einfach viel zu niedrig angesetzt. Man könnte ja - da du ja scheinbar kein Fan von robusten Auftreten der Polizei bist - die Strafen an das Gehalt koppeln. Käme dir das entgegen?


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man könnte ja - da du ja scheinbar kein Fan von robusten Auftreten der Polizei bist -[...]


Ich bin für Verhältnismäßigkeit. Wildpinkeln rechtfertigt für mich keinen Schlagstockeinsatz oder dergleichen. Mit Bierflaschen nach Passanten werfen dahingegen schon. 



> [...] die Strafen an das Gehalt koppeln. Käme dir das entgegen?


Damit habe ich dahingegen kein Problem. Vorallem weil es dann auch irgendeinen reichen Pinkel härter treffen würde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin für Verhältnismäßigkeit. Wildpinkeln rechtfertigt für mich keinen Schlagstockeinsatz oder dergleichen. Mit Bierflaschen nach Passanten werfen dahingegen schon.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass unsere Polizei zu lasch auftritt und dass das auch einer der Gründe ist, warum die Gewalt gegen Einsatzkräfte zunimmt. Weil offenbar immer mehr Kriminelle die Polizei nicht mehr ernstnehmen. 

Ein robustes Auftreten kann da durchaus Wunder bewirken. Darüber hinaus habe ich – mal wieder – nie gesagt, dass Polizisten sofort auf Wildpinkler einschlagen oder das Pfefferspray einsetzen sollen.

Aber wer der Aufforderung der Polizei nicht Folge leistest, der soll mit der Ungewissheit leben, dass er auch gleich mit Gewalt zur Einstellung seiner Tat gebracht wird. 

Gerade weil Kriminell wissen, dass Polizisten nichts mehr dürfen, ohne das Grüne und Linke sofort „Polizeigewalt“ rufen, nehmen sie Polizisten nicht mehr ernst. 

Und dazu kommt, dass gerade die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ gerne mal aus Staaten kommen, wo das Prädikat „Polizeigewalt“ – im Gegensatz zur deutschen Polizei – tatsächlich zutrifft. Wenn die dann hier unsere defensiven Einsatzkräfte erleben, nehmen die das bloß als Schwäche war. Die interpretieren das als einen Staat, der sich nicht wehren kann oder will. Und so treten sie dann halt auch auf. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Damit habe ich dahingegen kein Problem. Vorallem weil es dann auch irgendeinen reichen Pinkel härter treffen würde.



Da soll nochmal einer sagen, wir könnten keinen Konsens finden.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

@ Poulton

Lasse es doch sein, du weißt doch mittlerweile das er in der Hinsicht nicht normal ist, das Wort Verhältnismäßigkeit kommt in seinem Sprachschatz nicht vor, Gewaltfantasien dafür um so mehr.

Die "Früchte" harten Polizeieinsatzes, teilweise mit willkürlicher gesetzlicher Legitimation und ohne  Verhältnismäßigkeit kann man jeden Tag in den USA bestaunen, Gott sein Dank sind Leute wie du hier absolut in der Minderzahl!
Dazu erzählst du augenscheinlich Lügen, jeder der in Deutschland die Polizei attackiert, muss mit Gewalt rechnen und erfährt sie auch in der Regel, allerdings im Verhältnis seiner eigenen Attacke!


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die "Früchte" harten Polizeieinsatzes, teilweise mit willkürlicher gesetzlicher Legitimation und ohne  Verhältnismäßigkeit kann man jeden Tag in den USA bestaunen, Gott sein Dank sind Leute wie du hier absolut in der Minderzahl!



Und außer den USA gibt es keine weiteren Länder, die man zum Vergleich heranziehen kann? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu erzählst du augenscheinlich Lügen, jeder der in Deutschland die Polizei attackiert, muss mit Gewalt rechnen und erfährt sie auch in der Regel, allerdings im Verhältnis seiner eigenen Attacke!



Stimmt, weil das ja offensichtlich so ist, wie du sagst, nimmt ja auch – logischerweise – die Gewalt gegen Einsatzkräfte seit Jahren ab, oder?

Weil man ja befürchten muss, dass man mit Gewalt zu rechnen hat, richtig?

Siehe hier:

Gewalt gegen Einsatzkraefte: Vater und Sohn attackieren Feuerwehr – Rocker verpruegeln Polizei 



> Nach einem Spiel der Deutschen Eishockey Liga (DEL) in Nürnberg wurden bei einer Schlägerei mit Straubinger Rockern außerdem sieben Polizisten verletzt. Ein Beamter sei nach Faustschlägen gegen den Kopf und Stichen mit Fingern in die Augen bis auf Weiteres dienstunfähig, teilte die Polizei am Montag mit. „Es ist nur glücklichen Umständen geschuldet, dass der Polizeibeamte keine bleibenden Augenschäden erlitt.“



Ich lese nichts davon, dass irgendeiner der Angreifer entsprechend mit Gewalt durch die Polizei bedacht wurde. Und genau so entsteht das Bild eines schwachen und wehrlosen Staates.

Es sein denn natürlich, du hast Steuerschulden. Da kommt der Staat und pfändet auch gerne mal den Hund oder versucht einen Rollstuhl zu pfänden:

Stadtverwaltung Ahlen: Mops Edda gepfaendet und bei Ebay verkauft

Oder halt Gefängnis für nicht gezahlte Zwangsgbühren:

Gefaengnis bei GEZ-Beitragsverweigerung: Rundfunkanstalten in der Klemme 

Ja, wo der Staat keine Angst haben muss, da fährt er gerne mal alle Mittel auf.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn du wirklich glaubst, das diese Rocker nichts abbekommen haben, bist du wirklich naiv.
Aber du kannst ja gerne mal den Selbstversuch machen und einen Polizist verbal attackieren und dazu ein bischen schubsen, mal sehen wie lange du auf den Beinen bist....

Alleine dein gesunder Menschenverstand, wenn du einen hast, müsste dir schon sagen, wie absurd deine Überlegungen sind!
Teilweise haben Migranten in ihrem Heimatland ganz andere Polizeigewalt erfahren, insoweit ist es dort mit der Abschreckung der deutschen Polizei wirklich nicht sehr weit her, allerdings leben wir in einem Rechtsstaat und somit gilt die Verhältnismäßigkeit von Polizeigewalt für/gegen alle Bürger. Mit der Härte die du einforderst wären plötzlich auch alle anderen Bürger konfrontiert und das kann ja nun nicht wirklich das Ziel sein, das die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Polizeigewalt zur Abschreckung daran ausgerichtet wird, was in Unrechtsstaaaten gemeinhin als Abscheckung gilt oder dort durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich glaubst, das diese Rocker nichts abbekommen haben, bist du wirklich naiv.
> Aber du kannst ja gerne mal den Selbstversuch machen und einen Polizist verbal attackieren und dazu ein bischen schubsen, mal sehen wie lange du auf den Beinen bist....
> 
> .



Beste Vorschlag


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich glaubst, das diese Rocker nichts abbekommen haben, bist du wirklich naiv.
> Aber du kannst ja gerne mal den Selbstversuch machen und einen Polizist verbal attackieren und dazu ein bischen schubsen, mal sehen wie lange du auf den Beinen bist....
> 
> Alleine dein gesunder Menschenverstand, wenn du einen hast, müsste dir schon sagen, wie absurd deine Überlegungen sind!
> Teilweise haben Migranten in ihrem Heimatland ganz andere Polizeigewalt erfahren, insoweit ist es dort mit der Abschreckung der deutschen Polizei wirklich nicht sehr weit her, allerdings leben wir in einem Rechtsstaat und somit gilt die Verhältnismäßigkeit von Polizeigewalt für/gegen alle Bürger. Mit der Härte die du einforderst wären plötzlich auch alle anderen Bürger konfrontiert und das kann ja nun nicht wirklich das Ziel sein, das die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Polizeigewalt zur Abschreckung daran ausgerichtet wird, was in Unrechtsstaaaten gemeinhin als Abscheckung gilt oder dort durchgeführt wird.



Dann hast du sicher eine Erklärung parat, warum die Gewalt gegen Einsatzkräfte gestiegen ist, oder?

Weil es kann ja nicht daran liegen, dass die Polizei sich nicht wehrt, das hast du ja bereits ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

An mangelnder Erziehung, Respekt gegenüber dem Staat (den Menschen die diesen Staat vertreten) in dem sie Leben, Verrohung (durch mangelnde Erziehung) und Dummheit quer durch die Gesellschaft, ich gebe zu hier sind teilweise Migranten aus bestimmten Ländern besonders betroffen, allerdings nehmen die sich nicht wirklich viel mit rechtsgerichteten Demonstranten, wie wir in Chemnitz, Dortmund oder Dresden gesehen haben. also durchaus auch ein "Biodeutsches" Problem!


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> An mangelnder Erziehung, Respekt gegenüber dem Staat (den Menschen die diesen Staat vertreten) in dem sie Leben, Verrohung (durch mangelnde Erziehung) und Dummheit quer durch die Gesellschaft, ich gebe zu hier sind teilweise Migranten aus bestimmten Ländern besonders betroffen, allerdings nehmen die sich nicht wirklich viel mit rechtsgerichteten Demonstranten, wie wir in Chemnitz, Dortmund oder Dresden gesehen haben. also durchaus auch ein "Biodeutsches" Problem!



Absolut. Ich bin auch dafür, dass die Polizei gegen "biodeutsche" Kriminelle robuster auftreten soll. Auch die sind ein Problem. Und zwar eins, dass man meiner Meinung nach nicht mit Stuhlkreisen löst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und die nächsten Übertritte unserer Sicherheitsbehörde:
Hamburg: Funkgeraete verschwunden - Polizisten unter Verdacht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Natürlich wieder nur ein Einzelfall...


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich wieder nur ein Einzelfall...



Natürlich ist das ein "Einzelfall", oder muss dir dafür erst jemand ein Schild hochhalten das du das bemerkst? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Beste Vorschlag


Ist es tatsächlich für ihn, denn dann bekommt er Recht. War einer von euch mal bei Stuttgart21? Wir spucken sie auf Polizisten, treten nach ihnen, werfen Steine und brüllen sie durchs Megaphon an und nichts passiert. Irgendwann war dann mal das Maß voll, aber unsere Polizei ist friedlicher als alle anderen angegriffenen Menschen die ich je irgendwo gesehen habe. Vor ein paar Jahren beispielsweise war Theater um diese Personen die einen Wasserstrahl ins Auge bekommen haben. Die Wasserwerfer kamen aber auch erst nach ewig vielen Aufforderungen zum tragen und auch nur weil die Polizei in mehr als deutlicher Unterzahl war. Wenn ich so oft aufgefordert werde zu gehen, das aber nicht tue, selbst nach Stunden und nachdem diese Fahrzeuge in Position gebracht wurden, dann bin ich vieles, aber nicht friedlicher Demonstrant.

Zuletzt hier in Bielefeld konnte man gut sehen wie es oft abläuft. Die rechten wollten durch die Stadt ziehen und friedlich demonstrieren (allen der Gedanke ist schon krass). Die Polizei hat versucht die Wege zu sichern und wurde von den linken überrannt und teilweise angegriffen, weil sie den rechten ans Leder wollten und die Polizei dazwischen stand.

Da fasst man sich doch an den Kopf. Polizisten sind heutzutage eher Opfer als irgendwas anderes.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auf der Arbeit(pflegeheim) werde ich andauernd  bei der pflege bespuckt , getretten , geschlagen und gekratzt und muss dennoch meine Aufgaben erledigen und  man erwartet von mir das ich es mit Ruhe darauf reagieren soll und nicht wie ein berserker, und weil man in spätdienst wir nur zweit für eine Station sind und ich diese meist alleine bewältigen muss ,(Weil man sonst mit der Zeit hinterher hinkt) und diese alleine sein mit Bewohnern ich nicht ausnutzen soll(weil kein andere da ist , zurückschlagen (gab ja mal viele.vorfälle + immer noch ) 

Das gleiche erwarte ich von der Polizei (soweit möglich) wen Gefahr gebannt ist die nicht extra Gewalt anwenden müssen + wegen heimzahlen


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Weitreichende SPD-Verstrickung in Antifa-Kreise | CDU Rheinland-Pfalz

Wenig überraschend.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weitreichende SPD-Verstrickung in Antifa-Kreise | CDU Rheinland-Pfalz
> 
> Wenig überraschend.



Hat der Bushido-CDU-Politiker etwas mit kriminellen Clans zu tun? –  B.Z. Berlin

Wenig überraschend. 
"Einzelfall"?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat der Bushido-CDU-Politiker etwas mit kriminellen Clans zu tun? –  B.Z. Berlin



1. 6 ½ Jahre alter Artikel. 
2. Ein einzelner Politiker, nicht mehrere. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Einzelfall"?



Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Einzelfällen durch unsere Fachkräfte, liegt hier tatsächlich mal ein Einzelfall vor, so dass das Wort hier sogar angebracht wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat der Bushido-CDU-Politiker etwas mit kriminellen Clans zu tun? –  B.Z. Berlin
> 
> Wenig überraschend.
> "Einzelfall"?
> ...


Ein schönes Beispiel fü+r Themen, die heute endlich aktuell werden, obwohl sie seit Jahren vor sich hin gären. Würde die Polizei sinnvoll ermitteln, würde es auch mehr Verurteilungen geben.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Klar schmerzt es, aber deshalb darf man sie dennoch nicht anders richten.


Das ist die Reaktion der Betroffenen. Auch sie klagen die Untätigkeit der Polizei an. Die Polizei kennt die Täter. Und was passiert? Was sind das für Zeichen in die rechte Szene?
Nuernberg: Zentralrat der Juden kritisiert Nuernberg nach Neonazi-Aufmarsch - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Was soll das denn schon für ein Zeichen sein? Dass jeder Bürger das Recht hat seine Meinung frei zu äußern, ganz egal ob verklatscht oder nicht? Die haben dort ein Propagandavideo gedreht, so wie es unfassbar viele Menschen auf YouTube jeden Tag tun und ebenfalls andere Personen versuchen von sich und ihrer Meinung zu überzeugen. 
Viel eher können wir uns doch freuen. Diese Fackelzüge dorthin waren DAS Ding für Hitler damals. Für die rechten hat das Symbolwert und dennoch waren es so so wenig. Das ist wie ein Eingeständnis dass sie verloren haben heutzutage und gleichzeitig ein derber Tritt in die Nüsse ihrer Propagandaphilosophie. 
Besser gehts doch gar nicht. Alle rechten im Land bekommen mit wie schwach und erbärmlich ihr harter Kern eigentlich ist.

Das aber sieht der Zentralrat der Juden nicht. Sie haben sich meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach viel zu sehr auf ihre angestammte Sichtweise eingeschossen und sehen positive Veränderungen gar nicht mehr.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind der Polizei über 100 Datenträger abhanden gekommen.
> Luegde: Beweismittel bei der Polizei verschwunden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Allerdings gab es wohl schon voher akuten Personalmangel.
> ...



Ich würde es mal so sagen: Sowohl "Verschlampen" als auch "verschwinden" sind aktive Prozesse. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass Personalmangel zu gesteigerter Aktivität führt...
Da käme höchstens "vergessen" in Frage, was aber als Hilfsmittel ungeeignete, unübersichtliche Lagerbedingungen und vergleichsweise kleine Zielobjekte braucht. Z.B. keine große Kiste in Regalen einer Aservatenkammer.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Was hättest du dir denn für eine Reaktion gewünscht? Lebenslang, Kerker samt Streckbank? Letztlich haben 18 Idioten ein Video gedreht um ihre Gedanken festzuhalten die eh keine Sau interessieren.
> 
> Persönlich finde ich gut, dass sich an diesem Platz, zu so einer Aktion, gerade mal 18 Pfeifen zusammengefunden haben. Daran sieht man doch gut wie wenigen das Thema ernst genug ist um so einer Aktion beizuwohnen. Denen kann man beim Aussterben zugucken.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Spamphone mit Spamapp



Ich weiß nicht, was sie sich gewünscht hätte und ich persönlich vermisse allenfalls eine weitere Beobachtung der Leute (mit Einschreiten bei der eigentlichen Reaktion und erneutem Platzverweiß). Aber wenn 18 organisiert auftretende Linksextremisten mit Schlaginstrumenten und Brandbeschleuniger (eine Fackel ist ja nur eine Kombination aus beidem), möglicherweise schlimmerem, im Gepäck erwischt worden wären, die sich gerade zwischen zwei einschlägigen Brennpunkten (analog zu Reichsparteitaggelände und Flüchtlingsheim würde ich mal die EZB und eine Polizeidienststelle vorschlagen) bewegen, dann wäre ein Ausflug aufs Revier mit detaillierter Befragung vermutlich das Mindeste gewesen.
Gerade mit Blick auf das neue bayrische Polizeigesetz wären auch mehrere Tage Untersuchungshaft und eine Anzeige wegen Bildung einer kriminiellen Vereinigung und Planung von Anschlägen nicht auszuschließen. Nicht, weil sowas am Ende Erfolg hätte, aber weil es ungeliebte Leute einige Wochen wegsperrt.

Nazis zählen für die Nürnberger Polisten aber offensichtlich nicht zum Kreis der ungeliebten Leute, sondern werden zuvorkommend behandelt. Und diese Einstellung betrifft weitaus mehr als nur 18 Idioten.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> In einem Rechtsstaat muss man sich nicht freiwillig stellen. Man darf flüchten. Niemand muss stehen bleiben. Und dann geht es um Abwägung der Tat. Einen Mörder mit Waffe in der Hand darf man unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen den "finalen Rettungsschuss" geben. Aber natürlich keinem unbewaffnetem Kriegsflüchtling. Aber so sind unsere neurechten "Freunde". Man muss es ertragen. Denn die Menschenrechte gelten auch für sie,



"Mörder" oder nicht hat damit nichts zu tun. Rettungsschüsse sind ausschließlich zur Verhinderung von weitaus schlimmerem erlaubt, dass aber in allen Fällen. Da kann Charles Manson stehen und einem kleinen Mädchen einen Finger nach dem anderen brechen und ein Schuss wäre nicht verhältnismäßig. Wenn die kleine eine Pistole auf Manson richtet, durchlädt und entsichert und "3", "2", "1" sagt dagegen schon.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Wasserwerfer kamen aber auch erst nach ewig vielen Aufforderungen zum tragen und auch nur weil die Polizei in mehr als deutlicher Unterzahl war. Wenn ich so oft aufgefordert werde zu gehen, das aber nicht tue, selbst nach Stunden und nachdem diese Fahrzeuge in Position gebracht wurden, dann bin ich vieles, aber nicht friedlicher Demonstrant.



Auch ein Wasserwerfer hat mehr als einen Betriebsmodus. Eine Eskalation von "aus" auf "mitten in die Fresse rein" ist nichts weiter als ein Manöver, dass gezielt Körperverletzungen herbeiführen soll. Ggf. nicht zu heftige, dass gestehe ich den nie-zur-Verantwortung-gezogenen zu, aber wer nur eine Menge auseinandertreiben möchte, kann diese zunächst indirekt beregnen (gerade bei dem damaligen kalten Wetter sehr wirkungsvoll) und dann erstmal auf Hüfthöhe und tiefer loslegen. Insbesondere kann er sich auf die vorderen Reihen konzentrieren, denn die von dir beschriebenen Spucker und Schimpfer stehen für gewöhnlich nicht 20 m weiter hinten, wo meiner Erinnerung nach der erblindete erwischt wurde.

Davon abgesehen braucht eine gewaltsame Demonstrationsauflösung auch ein Bisschen mehr Anlass als "die Polizei hat keinen Bock mehr und das mehrere Stunden vorher mitgeteilt". Andernorts wurden Demonstranten umgekehrt auch schon mehrere Stunden eingekesselt, in beiden Fällen zum überwiegenden Teil Leute die keinerlei Gewalt gegen Polizisten ausgeübt haben. Hier wird schlichtweg polizeiliche Willkür angewandt und politische Meinungsäußerung so unangenehm wie möglich zu machen und dadurch zu unterbinden. Rechtsstaat geht anders.
Und, das sollte man an der Stelle vielleicht mal sagen: Mehr Respekt braucht man sich dann beim nächsten Mal auch nicht zu erbitten. Auge für Auge ist ein Scheiß Grundsatz, aber wenn die eigenen Rechte von Polizisten mit Füßen getreten werden, reagieren einige leider immer damit, dass sie ab sofort die Rechte von Polizisten mit Füßen treten. Und da die Polizei nunmal naturgemäß immer mehrere tausend Menschen gleichzeitig drangsaliert und hinterher auch noch als Held feiern lassen möchte, kommen schnell ein paar gewaltbereite Arschlöcher zuviel zusammen.


----------



## efdev (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Mörder" oder nicht hat damit nichts zu tun. Rettungsschüsse sind ausschließlich zur Verhinderung von weitaus schlimmerem erlaubt, dass aber in allen Fällen. Da kann Charles Manson stehen und einem kleinen Mädchen einen Finger nach dem anderen brechen und ein Schuss wäre nicht verhältnismäßig. Wenn die kleine eine Pistole auf Manson richtet, durchlädt und entsichert und "3", "2", "1" sagt dagegen schon.



Zumindest in Bayern sieht das anders aus, da wurde doch vor nicht so langer Zeit ein Dealer welcher flüchtete von hinten erschossen.
Der Polizist hatte bis auf etwas Urlaub am Ende nichts bekommen.
Polizist erschiesst jungen Marihuana-Dealer – Ermittlungen eingestellt | muenchen.tv


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> "Mörder" oder nicht hat damit nichts zu tun. Rettungsschüsse sind ausschließlich zur Verhinderung von weitaus schlimmerem erlaubt, dass aber in allen Fällen. Da kann Charles Manson stehen und einem kleinen Mädchen einen Finger nach dem anderen brechen und ein Schuss wäre nicht verhältnismäßig. Wenn die kleine eine Pistole auf Manson richtet, durchlädt und entsichert und "3", "2", "1" sagt dagegen schon.



Ich habe dir das schon einmal gesagt, in der Regel sind deine Beiträge vernünftig, aber des öfteren haust du einfach nur Schwachsinn heraus.
Die Vortaten einer Person spielen neben dem Bewaffnungsstand eine zentrale Rolle, wenn nicht die zentralste Rolle, bei der Verhältnismäßigkeit von Schusswaffengebrauch!
Wenn ein Serienmörder vor der Polizei flieht, ist das was ganz anderes als ein Ladendieb, weil die Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit eine völlig andere ist! Um so höher eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit von einem Täter ausgeht, um so mehr verhältnismäßig ist es, ihn auch mit dem letzten Mittel daran zu hindern, zu stoppen, das scheint noch nicht zu dir durchgedrungen zu sein!

Und selbstverständlich darf das kleine Mädchen Charles Manson die Birne wegknallen, wenn er es bedroht oder körperlich misshandelt, nennt sich Notwehr!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



efdev schrieb:


> Zumindest in Bayern sieht das anders aus, da wurde doch vor nicht so langer Zeit ein Dealer welcher flüchtete von hinten erschossen.
> Der Polizist hatte bis auf etwas Urlaub am Ende nichts bekommen.



Polizisten kriegen erstaunlich oft ziemlich wenig, wenn sie die Rechte (und Körper) anderer verletzten. Siehe Hamburg.  (wenn sie es nicht machen kriegen sie übrigens wenig Urlaub )
In dem Fall ging es aber nicht um einen Rettungsschuss, sondern um die Vereitlung eines Fluchtversuches. Der Polizist hätte ihn keinesfalls erschießen dürfen, aber es wurde ihm nicht zur Last gelegt, dass er versehntlich den Kopf statt des anvisierten Beins getroffen hat. (Was imho schon Bände spricht. Wer mit einer Höhengenauigkeit von ±1 m einen Stoppschuss versucht, hat eine derart falsche Einschätzung seiner Fähigkeiten, dass ihm nicht nur die Dienstwaffe entzogen wird, sondern auch sämtliche Personen einer genauen Prüfung unterzogen werden müssen, die ihm die überhaupt erst ausgehändigt haben. So jemand ist offensichtlich unfähig, mehr als einen Taser oder Schlagknüppel einzusetzen)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie der Fangschuss als solcher beurteilt wurde? Auch ein korrekter Schuss ins Bein kann lebensgefährlich sein, leicht lebenslange Beeinträchtigungen nach sich ziehen und verursacht auf alle Fälle erhebliches leiden. Das erscheint mir für die Festnahme eines Dealers als kaum verhältnismäßig. Zumal wenn es um weiche Drogen geht und es offensichtlich ein so kleiner Fisch war, dass er nicht vor dem Zugriff mit einem SEK eingekreist wurde. Das erinnert mich verhängnissvoll an US-Polizisten, die vier Schüsse in den Oberkörper jagen, weil der Fahrer bei der Verkehrskontrolle seinen Führerschein aus der Mittelkonsole und nicht hinter der Sonnenblende hervorziehen wollte.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe dir das schon einmal gesagt, in der Regel sind deine Beiträge vernünftig, aber des öfteren haust du einfach nur Schwachsinn heraus.
> Die Vortaten einer Person spielen neben dem Bewaffnungsstand eine zentrale Rolle, wenn nicht die zentralste Rolle, bei der Verhältnismäßigkeit von Schusswaffengebrauch!



Kannst du das entsprechende Gesetz vielleicht verlinken? Mir wäre vollkommen fremd, dass es von einem Polizisten erwartet wird, in so einer Situation das Vorstrafenregister und den Schuldzustand einer Person zu recherchieren und anschließend ein Urteil über das Gefahrenpotential des Charakters zu fällen. Normalerweise braucht es dafür in unserem Rechtsstaat ein halbes Dutzend Gutachter, mehrere Monate und mindestens einen Richter, nicht selten noch ein paar Beisitzer. Judges, die ohne Berücksichtigung der Judikative (Todes-)Urteile fällen, kenne ich dagegen aus der deutschen Rechtssprechung nicht - aber ich lasse meine Lücken gerne auffüllen. Bis dahin gehe ich weiterhin davon aus, dass Polizisten Situationen nach der offensichtlichen Lage beurteilen (-sollen). Und dass es dabei keine Rolle spielt, ob sie Person X überhaupt (er)kennen, geschweige denn deren Vorstrafenregistern, sondern nur was Person X gerade macht, was sie ankündigt und welchen Handlungsspielraum (z.B. Waffen) sie hat. Und wenn diese drei Parameter keine Akute Gefahr für das Leben anderer Personen beinhalten, dann ist eine gezielte Tötung nicht zulässig.



> Und selbstverständlich darf das kleine Mädchen Charles Manson die Birne wegknallen, wenn er es bedroht oder körperlich misshandelt, nennt sich Notwehr!



Sorry, habe mich undeutlich ausgedrückt: Das war keine Erweiterung des ersten Beispiels, sondern ein unabhängiges zweites mit vertauschten Rollen. Manson sitzt also ganz friedlich irgendwo rum (naja - viele Lokalitäten kommen nicht in Frage) und klein Erna, im Besitz von 10 voll funktionsfähigen Fingern, kommt an und zieht die Knarre. (Wie auch immer sie damit in den Sicherheitstrakt gelangt ist. Aber alles was hinkt ist ein Beispiel, oder? Burghausener Dealer also z.B. nicht, denn die haben ja zwei gesunde Beine)


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was sie sich gewünscht hätte und ich persönlich vermisse allenfalls eine weitere Beobachtung der Leute (mit Einschreiten bei der eigentlichen Reaktion und erneutem Platzverweiß). Aber wenn 18 organisiert auftretende Linksextremisten mit Schlaginstrumenten und Brandbeschleuniger (eine Fackel ist ja nur eine Kombination aus beidem), möglicherweise schlimmerem, im Gepäck erwischt worden wären, die sich gerade zwischen zwei einschlägigen Brennpunkten (analog zu Reichsparteitaggelände und Flüchtlingsheim würde ich mal die EZB und eine Polizeidienststelle vorschlagen) bewegen, dann wäre ein Ausflug aufs Revier mit detaillierter Befragung vermutlich das Mindeste gewesen.
> Gerade mit Blick auf das neue bayrische Polizeigesetz wären auch mehrere Tage Untersuchungshaft und eine Anzeige wegen Bildung einer kriminiellen Vereinigung und Planung von Anschlägen nicht auszuschließen. Nicht, weil sowas am Ende Erfolg hätte, aber weil es ungeliebte Leute einige Wochen wegsperrt.



Ihr beide überrascht mich. Dass du beim Thema Demonstranten gegen Polizei nicht ganz objektiv sein könntest habe ich aufgrund deines Avatars vermutet, aber dass ihr derart wenig Weitsicht an den Tag legt...
Du möchtest diese Personen für ein paar Wochen in Haft sehen um sie dann was? Einfach weiter machen zu lassen? Sie vielleicht auch. Hier wurde erwähnt dass man mehr Befragungen durchführen, oder näher beleuchten sollte. Soweit ich das verstanden habe sind diese Typen der Polizei bereits bekannt. Also könnte es für die Beamten vielleicht ein Ziel sein, sie langfristig dingfest zu machen, nicht wahr? Was braucht es dazu? Weiter beobachten und kurz vor der vermeintlichen Tat, mit stichhaltigen Beweisen zugreifen. Dann gehts nicht um Wochen hinter Gittern, sondern um Jahre. 

Euer Pessimismus, oder Misstrauen in Ehren, aber ihr könntet den unliebsamen Beamten eventuell auch etwas vertrauen entgegenbringen und Daumen drücken.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wir spucken sie auf Polizisten, treten nach ihnen, werfen Steine und brüllen sie durchs Megaphon an und nichts passiert.


Darf man fragen woher deine Informationen über den Stuttgarter Augenfriedhof stammen?



> aber nicht friedlicher Demonstrant.


Stimmt, man ist ein gewaltfreier bleibender Demonstrant.
Was die Gerichte zum Polizeieinsatz bei S21 sagen: 
Gericht: Stuttgart-21-Polizeieinsatz war rechtswidrig - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Polizisten wegen Wasserwerfer-Einsatz bei Stuttgart 21 verurteilt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
S 21: Strafbefehl gegen Stuttgarter Ex-Polizeipraesident - WELT


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Darf man fragen woher deine Informationen über den Stuttgarter Augenfriedhof stammen?


Von meiner kurzweiligen Anwesenheit. Ich war auf Montage in Stuttgart und mein Chef meinte spaßig dass falls ich noch nichts vor hätte, ich mir sowas mal geben könnte. Ich war eine Stunde dort, hab versucht mal Meinungen einzuholen und darüber zu reden und letztlich resigniert wegen der Sturheit mancher. Als dann einige immer mal zwischendurch provoziert haben, wurde mir das zu blöde und ich bin essen gegangen und wieder ins Hotel. 
Da wurde beispielsweise zwei Meter neben mir einem Polizisten Pfefferspray ohne Vorwarnung und vor allem ohne irgendwelche Gründe, einfach ins Gesicht gesprüht, aber nicht ein, zwei Sekunden, sondern voll lange und die Polizisten haben versucht die Hände davor zu halten, sonst blieben sie ruhig. Irgendwann als ich schon lange da weg war kamen erst die Infos dass die Polizei auch aktiv wurde. Ganz sicher aber nicht ohne Grund, oder zuerst.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Doppelpost, sorry.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Die Polizei hat dort Mist gebaut, aber mir ging es darum dass sie sehr wohl sehr lange ruhig und standhaft geblieben sind und dass einige der Demonstranten richtig aggressive Arschlöcher waren und überhaupt erst eine Reaktion provoziert haben.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Doppelpost, sorry.
> 
> 
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Die Polizei hat dort mega großen Mist gebaut, aber mir ging es darum dass sie sehr wohl sehr lange ruhig und standhaft geblieben sind und dass einige der Demonstranten richtig aggressive Arschlöcher waren und überhaupt erst eine Reaktion provoziert haben.
> ...





Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

@ruyven_macaran

Polizeirecht

Insbesondere 9.6 und 9.7


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich würde ja immer noch gerne wissen, vor welchen schlimmen Zuständen man aus unseren Nachbarländern "flüchtet". Dass man vor dem Krieg aus Syrien flieht, klar, dass ist absolut verständlich. Nur herrscht in keinem unserer Nachbarländer Krieg oder politische Verfolgung. Ergo sind das keine Flüchtlinge, sondern Wirtschaftstouristen.



Da muss auch keiner Flüchten oder gar Asyl beantragen. In der gesamten EU herrscht freie Wohnortwahl, nennt sich Freizügigkeit. Das einzige Land, neben uns, dass nicht in der EU ist, ist die Schweiz und dort fliehen die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge wie Hoeneß von uns aus hin. Uli Hoeness: Hoeness zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft verurteilt | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal so sagen: Sowohl "Verschlampen" als auch "verschwinden" sind aktive Prozesse. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass Personalmangel zu gesteigerter Aktivität führt...
> Da käme höchstens "vergessen" in Frage, was aber als Hilfsmittel ungeeignete, unübersichtliche Lagerbedingungen und vergleichsweise kleine Zielobjekte braucht. Z.B. keine große Kiste in Regalen einer Aservatenkammer.



Alles sehr Fragwürdig. 
Auch das ein Polizeianwärter innerhalb von nur 5 Stunden das Material gesichtet haben soll, ist bei 155 Datenträgern praktisch unmöglich. Kann natürlich sein, das es eine Kiste mit 6x 25er Spindeln unbeschriebener Rohlinge war und er die 5 Stunden nur damit verbracht hat DVDs/CDs einzuschieben. Alles andere ist unmöglich. Allein mit einem beschriebenen Datenträger kann man sich Stunden oder Tagelang beschäftigen (eigene Erfahrung).


			
				https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2019-02/nordrhein-westfalen-luegde-missbrauch-behoerdenskandal-kinderpornographie schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der von Reul eingesetzte Sonderermittler sprach von "schweren handwerklichen Fehlern, die sich potenziert haben". So sei der eigentlich zu sichernde Asservatenraum meistens offengeblieben. Mit der Sichtung von 155 Datenträgern vom Campingplatz sei ein Polizeianwärter beauftragt worden, der alles in fünf Stunden gesichtet haben will. Doch dies sei unmöglich.
> Wer den Anwärter beauftragt habe, sei nicht zu klären. Die Durchsuchungsberichte der Polizeibehörde seien oberflächlich, die Dokumentation schlecht.


Campingplatz in Nordrhein-Westfalen: Missbrauchsfall in Luegde bekommt groessere Dimension - Panorama - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel
Nordrhein-Westfahlen: Wie der Missbrauchsfall Luegde zum Behoerdenskandal wurde | ZEIT ONLINE
Direktor versetzt: Neue Konsequenzen im Polizeiskandal von Luegde - ZDFmediathek

Wobei ich auch bei der Anzahl der Datenträger eher von DVDs/CDs oder USB-Sticks bzw. Speicherkarten ausgehen würde, da über 100 Festplatten sehr (zu) viel Platz und Gewicht einnehmen. 


Spoiler



Eine 3,5" Festplatte liegt bei um die 500g. AKtion! - 500GB Toshiba DT01ACA050 3,5 Festplatte | 3,5 Zoll | SATA | ARLT Computer
 Damit wäre man dann bei etwa 75 kg Gesamtmasse. 
Das Volumen liegt pro Platte bei etwa 300 cm^3 [Maße: 102 x 20 x 147 mm (B x H x T)]
Gesamtvolumen ist also 46,5 dm^3 = 46,5 l.



Kindesmissbrauch in Luegde: Polizei findet versteckten USB-Stick - WELT
Luegde: Missbrauchsfall wird zum Behoerdenskandal | ZEIT ONLINE
https://www.tagesschau.de/regional/nordrheinwestfalen/luegde-sonderermittler-101.html

*Edit*: Ich habe gerade neuen Artikel entdeckt. Es soll sich wirklich um 155 optische Datenträger handeln, also DVDs und CDs. 


			
				https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2019-02/nordrhein-westfalen-luegde-missbrauch-behoerdenskandal-kinderpornographie schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Beweismittel sind verschwunden?Der Staatsanwaltschaft zufolge handelt es sich um 155 CDs und DVDs. Die Ermittler stellten sie am 6. Dezember des vergangenen Jahres auf dem Campingplatz und in der Wohnung des 56-Jährigen Hauptverdächtigen sicher. Am 30. Januar sollten die Datenträger in einer schwarzen Mappe und in einem Aluminiumkoffer in einen extra eingerichteten Asservatenraum bei der Polizei Lippe umgelagert werden. Dabei fiel auf, dass Material fehlte. Bislang wurde es nicht wiedergefunden. Zuletzt gesehen wurden die Datenträger kurz vor Weihnachten in einem Auswertungsraum.
> 
> Für die Anklage dürfte ihr Verschwinden allerdings kaum Folgen haben, denn auf den fehlenden Datenträgern befindet sich mit 0,7 Terabyte nur ein kleiner Teil der Datenmenge.
> 
> ...



Bei rund 700 GB Material müssen es fast ausschließlich DVDs sein, denn 155 mal 4,5 GB sind 697,5 GB. 

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Don-71 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Polizeirecht
> 
> Insbesondere 9.6 und 9.7



Wobei Polizeirecht Ländersache ist und in jedem Bundesland anders. Inbesondere der finale Rettungsschuss ist in allen Ländern unterschiedlich geregelt. 
Das kann Probleme machen, denn bei einem Einsatz in einem anderen Bundesland, gilt das dortige Polizeirecht. Der Polizist kennt aber mehr oder weniger nur das aus seinem Heimatland. 


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finaler_Rettungsschuss schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizeigesetze in Berlin (UZwG / ASOG), Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (SOG) Schleswig-Holstein (LVwG), sowie der Bundespolizei (UZwG), beinhalten den finalen Rettungsschuss nicht.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finaler_Rettungsschuss


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was soll das denn schon für ein Zeichen sein? Dass jeder Bürger das Recht hat seine Meinung frei zu äußern, ganz egal ob verklatscht oder nicht? Die haben dort ein Propagandavideo gedreht, so wie es unfassbar viele Menschen auf YouTube jeden Tag tun und ebenfalls andere Personen versuchen von sich und ihrer Meinung zu überzeugen.




Der Innenminister Bayerns sieht das anders:_
"...Landesinnenminister Joachim Herrmann (CSU) bezeichnete den Polizeieinsatz im Bayerischen Rundfunk (BR)  als "nicht sehr glücklich". Dass sich Neonazis an diesem Ort  inszenierten, sei "völlig indiskutabel" und müsse in Zukunft strikt  unterbunden werden. Es werde an einem Konzept für den als Mahnmal der  NS-Geschichte gedachten Ort gearbeitet. Die Stadt müsse aber überlegen,  ob der Zugang zu der Tribüne beschränkt werden solle...."_
Quelle: Nuernberg: Polizisten beobachteten Fackelmarsch auf Reichsparteitagsgelaende | ZEIT ONLINE

Es ist nicht harmlos. Es ist dasselbe wie das Beschmieren von jüdischen Grabsteinen oder das Malen von Hakenkreuzen an Türen von Ausländern. Es sind keine Streicher dummer Jungen, es sind gewollte Provokationen. Und die Polizei lässt das rechtsextreme Pack immer schon gewähren. Darauf verlassen sich die Rechtsdeppen. Und man gibt den Rechten jetzt sogar noch die Information, dass unter den 18 Teilnehmern zwei verdeckte Ermittler waren. Toll, so klappt es mit dem Ermitteln sicherlich noch besser....

Selbst die Polizei traut sich nicht mehr an die gewaltbereiten Rechtsradikalen heran, da läuft doch etwasschief, oder?
_" ...Ein unmittelbares Eingreifen sei aus Gründen des Eigenschutzes der Beamten aber "taktisch nicht zielführend" gewesen..."_


----------



## Cleriker (1. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da gehts um den Schutz der beiden Ermittler in deren Mitte, das ist dir klar, oder? Du hast Angst vor einer kleinen Gruppe rechter Deppen (gegenüber knapp 80.000.000 anderer), wie du so schön schreibst, gleichzeitig sollen sich aber zwei von den 18 umgebenden auf diese Überzahl stürzen, ja? Ist das diese Verhältnismäßigkeit die hier so oft angesprochen wurde?

Warum wurde denn bekanntgegeben dass es dort zwei verdeckte Ermittler gab? Weil man so ein Fass daraus gemacht und den rechten dadurch überhaupt erst eine Bühne gegeben hat. Dadurch dass manche vor ihrer Tastatur so übertreiben ist jetzt die gesamte Ermittlung gefährdet, wenn nicht gar beendet. 

Man muss die Polizei auch einfach mal ihre Arbeit machen lassen und nicht erst alle Meter ein Beinchen stellen und dann schimpfen dass sie nicht gebacken bekommen. 

Bei deiner Einleitung fällt mir gar die Kinnlade runter. Du zeigst mir einen Artikel in dem ein Politiker sich äußert wie es die Presse und die Wähler gern hören wollen... echt? Oh Wunder. Politiker reden einem nach dem Mund. So ein Artikel und die darin enthaltenen Aussagen sind mMn das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie stehen. 

Klar wäre es besser gewesen den Typen nicht die Möglichkeit zu geben, aber das sind nun einmal Taten die man braucht um diese Typen länger festsetzen zu können. Erst durch diese Aufregung in der Presse kommen die Typen jetzt wahrscheinlich ohne Folgen davon. Zufrieden? Erreicht was du dir erhoffst? Die lachen sich jetzt schlapp. Statt zufrieden zu sein dass die Polizei diese Idioten längst infiltriert hat, macht man ihre Arbeit lieber zunichte und sie zu Buhmännern/frauen.

Wie heißt es noch so schön? Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Richtig und es gibt keinen Schatten (scheinbar schlechte Polizei) wo kein Licht ist (machen längst ihre Arbeit).

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Zumindest wird in NRW jetzt das Personal mit Fachkräften aufgestockt. IT-Systemtechniker/in / Fachinformatiker/in als Sachbearbeiter/in Auswertung Kinderpornografie  - Stellenangebot ansehen | Stellenmarkt.NRW


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Da gehts um den Schutz der beiden Ermittler in deren Mitte, das ist dir klar, oder? Du hast Angst vor einer kleinen Gruppe rechter Deppen (gegenüber knapp 80.000.000 anderer), wie du so schön schreibst, gleichzeitig sollen sich aber zwei von den 18 umgebenden auf diese Überzahl stürzen, ja? Ist das diese Verhältnismäßigkeit die hier so oft angesprochen wurde?


Und da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.  Wenn hier des Nachts 18 besoffene Ruhestörer pobeln und grölen, rufe ich die Polizei und erwarte, dass diesen Menschen Einhalt geboten wird, wenn 18 Rocker Schutzgeld von Frauen einsammeln, ruft man die Polizei, und wenn  eine 18 köpfige Diebesbande ihr Unwesen treibt, möchte ich ebenso, dass die Polizei durchgreift. Genauso sehe ich Steineschmeißer auf einer Demontration. Die haben da nichts zu suchen und genau der einzelne Steineschmeißer hat heraus gegriffen zu werden, anstatt kollektiv alle zu bestrafen, Passanten zusammen zu prügeln und die Demonstration aufzulösen.

Es geht hier nicht um 18 Kinder, die niedlich spielen, es geht um übelste und verbotene Provokation und Verherrlichung eines der übelsten und menschenfeindlichsten Kapitel unserer Geschichte. Und wenn Polizisten so etwas sehen, ruft man Verstärkung, wie man es auch bei 18 Rockern tun würde und nimmt die Straftäter fest. Was macht unsere Polizei wieder einmal beim rechten Pack? Nix, mal lässt sie gewähren.... Darum geht es.

Wehret den Anfängen. Das passierte nicht, seit Jahrzehnten nicht und jetzt sind wir mitten drin. So verhalten sich unsere rechten "Freunde" im Bundestag und ich will nicht, dass diese unerträglichen Menschen unser freiheitliches Leben noch weiter aushölen.
Bundestag: Mitarbeiter fuehlen sich von AfD-Angestellten bedroht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

...


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und die nächsten Übertritte unserer Sicherheitsbehörde:
> Hamburg: Funkgeraete verschwunden - Polizisten unter Verdacht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Natürlich wieder nur ein Einzelfall...



Den Belgier  haben gerade ein paar Cellebrite-iPhone Cracker verkauft. 
iPhone-Hacking-Tools von Cellebrite auf eBay gesichtet | heise online

Mit 100-200€ sind die Dinger gerade zu ein Schnäppchen. Cellebrite | eBay
Ich hab für meinen CRU-Writeblocker (neu) 380€ bezahlt und das Gerät hat keinerlei magische Hacking-Fähigkeiten, sondern unterdrückt einfach nur Schreibbefehle auf die SATA bzw. IDE Festplatte. Die Geräte von Tableau sind als "Mercedes" unter den Writeblockern noch mal ein Stück teurer.


----------



## JePe (2. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Demnaechst bei Prime Video? Bodycam-Aufnahmen der Bundespolizei werden mangels eigener Infrastruktur auf Servern von Amazon gespeichert.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



JePe schrieb:


> Demnaechst bei Prime Video? Bodycam-Aufnahmen der Bundespolizei werden mangels eigener Infrastruktur auf Servern von Amazon gespeichert.



Kann ja wohl nicht sein. 

Beweismittel haben in der Cloud nichts verloren.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ob die Cloudspeicherung von Beratern empfohlen wurde?


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Berater machen halt viel Mist. Bei von der Leyen hat ja schon der Berufsberater versagt. 
Was lief schief im Leben von Ursula von der Leyen | extra 3 | NDR - YouTube

Vertraege der Bundeswehr verbieten ihr das Reparieren von Waffen ... | Telepolis
Kein Wunder, dass da nur noch Schrott rumsteht.

______________________________________________________________

Edit: Interessante Entwicklung zu den verschwundenen Beweismitteln in NRW. Jetzt hinterfragt sogar schon der BDK MeckPom öffentlich, ob möglicherweise Polizeibeamte in den Missbrauch auf dem Campingplatz verwickelt sind und die Beweismittel deshalb weg mussten. Langsam wirds böse. 
Es darf nicht sein, was nicht sein darf…  Was ist, wenn es doch so ist? — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter

_Interessant sind auch die Kommentare unten drunter._


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr beide überrascht mich. Dass du beim Thema Demonstranten gegen Polizei nicht ganz objektiv sein könntest habe ich aufgrund deines Avatars vermutet, aber dass ihr derart wenig Weitsicht an den Tag legt...
> Du möchtest diese Personen für ein paar Wochen in Haft sehen um sie dann was? Einfach weiter machen zu lassen?



Bitte noch einmal genau lesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Steht ausdrücklich im ersten Satz, was für einen Umgang mit so einer Situation ich mir gewünscht hätte: Eine weitere Beobachtung und dann ein Einschreiten, wenn sie die Fackeln auspacken.
Der Rest beschäftigt sich nicht damit, was ich mir wünsche, sondern was ich erwartet hätte, wenn ich den Umgang der Polizei mit Linksextremen als Maßstab heranziehe. Die wären unter gleichen Bedingungen (Auftreten als organisierte, eindeutig zu erkennende Gruppe in der Nähe szene-bedeutender Orte, mit als Hiebwaffe und Brandbeschleuniger geeigneten Utensilien im Gepäck) höchstwahrscheinlich festgenommen und angezeigt worden. Sowas halte ich zwar nicht für angemessen/korrekt, aber dass hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen und Rechtsextremen die Tür offen gehalten wird, das geht einfach mal gar nicht.



> Weiter beobachten und kurz vor der vermeintlichen Tat, mit stichhaltigen Beweisen zugreifen. Dann gehts nicht um Wochen hinter Gittern, sondern um Jahre.



Sie wurden nicht beobachtet. Sie sind weitergezogen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man jemanden nicht durch einen verzögerten Zugriff in Sicherheit wiegen kann, wenn dieser jemand sich gar nicht erst konspirativ verhält, sondern im Gegenteil sehr plakativ in der Öffentlichkeit agiert.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Die Polizei hat dort Mist gebaut, aber mir ging es darum dass sie sehr wohl sehr lange ruhig und standhaft geblieben sind und dass einige der Demonstranten richtig aggressive Arschlöcher waren und überhaupt erst eine Reaktion provoziert haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Spamphone mit Spamapp



Es ist halt keine "Reaktion", wenn man jemand anderem das Auge zertrümmert, während derjenige, der die Staatsgewalt mit Pfefferspray angegriffen hat, straflos davon kommt. "Lange still halten und dann feste zuschlagen" ist nichts weiter als "ausrasten". Provoziertes Ausrasten, ja, aber trotzdem nichts was zu positiven Ergebnissen führt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Polizeirecht
> 
> Insbesondere 9.6 und 9.7



Da muss eine Verwechslung vorliegen. In meiner Antwort an interessierterUser, auf die du deine Belehrungen folgen ließt, ging es um Rettungsschüsse, also den gezielten Einsatz tödlicher Gewalt zur Verhinderung schlimmeres. Ohne unmittelbare Tatvorgeschichte. In 9.6 und 9.7 geht es um nicht-tödliche Vereitlung von Fluchtversuchen von auf frischer Tat ertappten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Alles sehr Fragwürdig.
> Auch das ein Polizeianwärter innerhalb von nur 5 Stunden das Material gesichtet haben soll, ist bei 155 Datenträgern praktisch unmöglich. Kann natürlich sein, das es eine Kiste mit 6x 25er Spindeln unbeschriebener Rohlinge war und er die 5 Stunden nur damit verbracht hat DVDs/CDs einzuschieben. Alles andere ist unmöglich. Allein mit einem beschriebenen Datenträger kann man sich Stunden oder Tagelang beschäftigen (eigene Erfahrung).



DAS wiederum kann man in Kombination mit Überlastung nachvollziehen. Schluderhaftes Quersichten - man guckt die Dateiliste jedes Datenträgers an und überprüft stichprobenhaft ein paar Dateien. Wenn die Struktur eindeutig benannt ist und die Stichproben zu den Namen passen, geht man (vorerst) davon aus, dass das restliche Material genauso aussieht, ohne es selbst in Augenschein zu nehmen. Gerade in laufenden Ermittlungen würde ich das sogar als ausreichend erachten; exakt nachzählen wie viele KiPos da nun drauf sind, kann man bis Anklage immer noch. Aber man hat erstmal verifiziert, dass man einschlägige Beweismittel hat und dass es erheblicher Umfang ist.
Was man damit aber eben nicht erklärt: Was mit dem Material danach geschehen ist. Gesichtet => für wichtig erachtet, aber wegen Zeitmangel nur oberflächlich bearbeitet => sicher verwahrt. Ganz, ganz sicher nicht "entsorgt". Das sollte bis zu einem Abschluss des Verfahrens nicht einmal mit vollständig als unwichtig klassifiziertem Material geschehen. Hier ist es aber geschehen und da "entsorgen" eben eine aktive Handlung ist, hat das nichts mit Personalmangel zu tun und da das Material wichtig war, auch nichts mit regulärer Polizeiarbeit.
Das einzige was bleibt, ist Absicht.
Und damit ein weiterer Beitrag zum Thema "da muss man mal Vertrauen haben".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das Fass wird größer

*Geheimdienst enttarnte mehr rechtsradikale Soldaten als bisher bekannt*
                                  Ging es um rechtsradikale  Soldaten, vermeldete der Militärische Abschirmdienst zuletzt stets  niedrige Zahlen. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen räumt der Geheimdienst nun  ein, dass die Statistik nicht ganz stimmt.
Bundeswehr: Mehr rechtsextreme Soldaten als bislang bekannt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Bleibt die Frage, ob jetzt endlich durchgegriffen wird. Und wann kommt die Wehrpflicht wieder?


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> DAS wiederum kann man in Kombination mit Überlastung nachvollziehen. Schluderhaftes Quersichten - man guckt die Dateiliste jedes Datenträgers an und überprüft stichprobenhaft ein paar Dateien. Wenn die Struktur eindeutig benannt ist und die Stichproben zu den Namen passen, geht man (vorerst) davon aus, dass das restliche Material genauso aussieht, ohne es selbst in Augenschein zu nehmen. Gerade in laufenden Ermittlungen würde ich das sogar als ausreichend erachten; exakt nachzählen wie viele KiPos da nun drauf sind, kann man bis Anklage immer noch. Aber man hat erstmal verifiziert, dass man einschlägige Beweismittel hat und dass es erheblicher Umfang ist.
> Was man damit aber eben nicht erklärt: Was mit dem Material danach geschehen ist. Gesichtet => für wichtig erachtet, aber wegen Zeitmangel nur oberflächlich bearbeitet => sicher verwahrt. Ganz, ganz sicher nicht "entsorgt". Das sollte bis zu einem Abschluss des Verfahrens nicht einmal mit vollständig als unwichtig klassifiziertem Material geschehen. Hier ist es aber geschehen und da "entsorgen" eben eine aktive Handlung ist, hat das nichts mit Personalmangel zu tun und da das Material wichtig war, auch nichts mit regulärer Polizeiarbeit.
> Das einzige was bleibt, ist Absicht.
> Und damit ein weiterer Beitrag zum Thema "da muss man mal Vertrauen haben".



Bei Absicht gebe es auch jemanden, der da Interesse gehabt haben könnte. 

Kinderpornos und Missbrauch: 15 Faelle bei der Polizei NRW | Luegde - LZ.de


Neuer Fall: https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/fragwuerdige-chats-bei-der-muenchner-polizei,RKnMc6N


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wieder ein kleiner Baustein, der Vertrauen raubt.

*NSU-Polizistenmord: Versteckte Spur*
_Seit Jahren tun Sicherheitsbehörden alles, damit eine Verbindung von
  Böhnhardt und Mundlos über einen Heilbronner Neonazi zu einem 
toten  Zeugen nicht bekannt wird_
NSU-Polizistenmord: Versteckte Spur | Telepolis


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das hatte auch eine Doku mal gezeigt, dass das Profis gewesen sein müssen, die da von beiden Seiten gleichzeitig ins Auto geschossen haben.

Ich werde mir den Artikel in den nächsten Tagen mal durchlesen.

Edit:
Fall Franco A.: MAD-Offizier freigesprochen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Was die NSU Chose angeht, meine ich mich erinnern zu können, die Ermittler hatten sogar festgestellt, an den Tatwaffen waren kleine Plastiktüten angebracht, welche die leergeschossenen Patronenhülsen auffingen, damit sie nicht auf der Straße bzw. in der Umgebung landen konnten ...
Normalerweise also Profiwissen. Dazu ist die Akte ja nun, wie lange war es, 150 Jahre oder so für den "Pöbel" nicht zugänglich.

Aluhut aufsetz: Mehr muss man nicht wissen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Was war. Was wird. Aus dem Tagebuch eines Urhebers. | heise online
Extremismusbekaempfung - Spaehen erleichtert - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Innere Sicherheit - Stigmatisierte Kinder - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Datenschutz und UEberwachung: Albtraum Bodycam - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de

Edit:  Seehofer-Entwurf: BND soll Bundestrojaner gegen Deutsche im Inland einsetzen duerfen | heise online

Edit2:
Generalverdacht - Bundesrat beschließt Gesetzesvorlage zu Darknet-Dienste-Verbot und Postgeheimnis   https://www.heise.de/select/ct/2019/08/1555076053244429
Digitales Flugblatt: Raspberry Pi mit Batterie als anonymer WLAN-Hotspot und Webserver https://www.heise.de/select/ct/2017/22/1508780300482172


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die PKS ist da. BKA  -  PKS 2018

Kriminalstatistik 2018: "Eines der sichersten Laender der Welt" | tagesschau.de
Zahlen der Beratungsstellen: "Taeglich fuenf Opfer rechter Gewalt" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auch dieses Thema ist grandios: Ermittelt wird aufwändig gegen jene, die mit dem Finger auf Rechtsextrimismus zeigen, weniger gegen die, die ihn verbreiten. Es ist ungeheuerlich und Thüringen wird einmal mehr zum Fail State. Wann endlich greift irgendwer in diesem rechtsextrem durchseuchtem Landstrich durch? 
*
                             "Kriminelle Vereinigung" - Staatsanwälte ermitteln gegen Aktionskünstler*_
                                  Das Zentrum für Politische  Schönheit sorgt mit umstrittenen Aktionen für Aufsehen. Nun wird  bekannt, dass gegen die Gruppe seit 16 Monaten ermittelt wird. Der  bemerkenswerte Vorwurf: "Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung"._

Zentrum fuer politische Schoenheit: Ermittlungen gegen ZPS - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ist bei der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht viel anders. Gemeinnuetzigkeit: Vorteile fuer rechte Vereine? | tagesschau.de

Edit:
Wobei die ganzen Ermittlungen gegen die Künstler wohl durch Höcke losgetreten wurden. 
Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen "Zentrum fuer Politische Schoenheit" | MDR.DE
Gegen das Zentrum fuer Politische Schoenheit wird wegen Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung ermittelt – netzpolitik.org

Aus Justizkreisen hieß es gegenüber netzpolitik.org am Mittag, dass die  Einleitung des Verfahrens auf einer Pressemitteilung des ZPS beruhen  soll. Dort habe sich das Zentrum mit dem Wort „Wir“ zu Straftaten gegen  Björn Höcke bekannt. Das habe die Ermittlungen ausgelöst, auch weil  Höcke Abgeordneter im Landtag sei.

Die drei Presserklärungen auf die sich Höcke beziehen will sind bei netzpolitik.org verlinkt. Allerdings ist das einzige darin, was strafbar sein könnte die Aussagen von Höcke (Volksverhetzung) selbst, die zitiert werden.

Da aber die Volksverhetzung als §130 direkt hinter §129 liegt, ist vielleicht bloß jemand von den Staatsanwälten im Paragrafen verrutscht. 
Dann lag die Akte Monatelang ungelesen rum und keiner hats gemerkt.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Möglicherweise haben sich Polizeibeamte der Freiheitsberaubung mit Todesfolge (§ 239 Abs. 1 und 4 StGB) schuldig gemacht und dies versucht zu vertuschen:
Verhaftung von Amad A. : War es eine absichtliche Verwechslung?  | tagesschau.de

Eventuell kommt sogar Mord dazu: Toedlicher Brand in JVA Kleve: Was geschah in Zelle 143? | tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (4. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

[QOTE=DKK007;9806405]
(...)§129(...)
[/QUOTE]

... stammt uebrigens aus dem Strafgesetzbuch fuer das Deutsche Reich aus dem Jahr 1871 und war ausdruecklich dazu gedacht, die politische Opposition kleinzuhalten. Sachsen ist halt ein sehr traditionsbewusstes Land.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



JePe schrieb:


> Sachsen


Man kann Thüringen ja vieles vorwerfen, mit Sicherheit aber nicht dass es Sachsen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei netzpolitik seit meinem Post noch folgenden Absatz ergänzt hat:



			
				https://netzpolitik.org/2019/gegen-das-zentrum-fuer-politische-schoenheit-wird-wegen-bildung-einer-kriminellen-vereinigung-ermittelt/ schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Legal Tribune Online hat sich Markus Sehl den Fall näher angeschaut. "Kriminelle Vereinigung": Ermittlung gegen Kuenstler
> Offenbar soll die Passage, dass das Zentrum den AfD-Rechtsaußen Höcke seit zehn Monaten beobachte und es sich um „die aufwendigste Langzeitbeobachtung des Rechtsradikalismus in Deutschland“ handle, die Ermittlungen ausgelöst haben:
> 
> Der Sprecher der StA Gera verwies auf die besondere Bedeutung des Datenschutzes und des Allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts, die sogar in Art. 6 der Thüringer Landesverfassung aufgenommen wurden. Im Zentrum des Verdachts stehe § 201 a StGB, also die Verletzung des höchstpersönlichen Lebensbereichs durch Bildaufnahmen. Wie LTO aus Justizkreisen erfahren hat, führte offenbar erst die Selbstdarstellung der Gruppe zu den Ermittlungen wegen Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung. Nur eine Woche nach der Eröffnung der Installation und Pressemitteilungen des ZPS, am 29. November 2017, leitete die Staatsanwaltschaft ihre Ermittlungen ein.
> ...






JePe schrieb:


> §129
> ... stammt uebrigens aus dem Strafgesetzbuch fuer das Deutsche  Reich aus dem Jahr 1871 und war ausdruecklich dazu gedacht, die  politische Opposition kleinzuhalten.



Hier mal der Vergleich mit der nicht ganz aktuellen Fassung von 2017. Der Begriff mit der kriminellen Vereinigung taucht erst 1951 im Gesetz auf. Könnte sein, dass der Paragraph vorher für eine andere Tat genutzt wurde. Damals gab es die inoffiziellen Überschriften der Verlage noch nicht, sondern ausschließlich die offiziellen Nummern. 
SS 129 StGB. Bildung krimineller Vereinigungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wer eine Personen öffentlichen Interesses (und dazu macht sich Bernd definitiv) beobachtet, ist eine kriminelle Vereinigung? Ermittelt die Polizei auch schon gegen Bild, Gala und andere Klatschblätter? Es gibt eine ganze Branche, die nur mit der Beobachtung von (Möchtegern-)Promis beschäftigt ist.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wie sieht es dann  erst bei Privatdetektiven aus, die das auch noch gewerblich machen. 

Detektive am Krankenbett - ZDFmediathek
Der Spion, der von der Kasse kam - haz.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer eine Personen öffentlichen Interesses (und dazu macht sich Bernd definitiv) beobachtet, ist eine kriminelle Vereinigung? Ermittelt die Polizei auch schon gegen Bild, Gala und andere Klatschblätter? Es gibt eine ganze Branche, die nur mit der Beobachtung von (Möchtegern-)Promis beschäftigt ist.


Erklär das der Polizei, die immer schon gegen jeden mit voller Härte kämpft, der Rechtsextremismus anmahnt. Hier werden wie so oft die Boten der Nachricht, in diesem Fall die Künstler, bestraft und nicht die eigentlichen Täter.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Christchurch: Taeter teilte Artikel ueber rechtsextreme Bundeswehr-Soldaten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Rechtsextreme Droh-Mails: Verdaechtiger in U-Haft | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## colormix (6. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bei Allgemeinen Verkehrskontrolle "  hat man genug Energie,  bei Straftaten kuckt  man  gern mal weg und platziert sich da wo vielleicht was zu hohlen ist "Bußgeld"
und Punkte sammeln  für die nächste Beförderung  die Sicherheit der Bürger bleibt dabei manchmal ganz außen vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es dann  erst bei Privatdetektiven aus, die das auch noch gewerblich machen.
> 
> Detektive am Krankenbett - ZDFmediathek
> Der Spion, der von der Kasse kam - haz.de



"Privatdetektive" findet man entweder in einem Roman oder mit einem Bein im Knast. Es gibt (in Deutschland) keinerlei gesetzlichen Rahmen für Schnüffelei. Wenn tatsächlich jemand in den "höchstpersönlichen Lebensbereich" eindringt, wie es Detektive dem Klischee nach machen, wie es für Paparazzi üblich ist und wie es Mitgliedern des ZPS vorgeworfen wird, dann macht derjenige sich strafbar, da gibts nichts dran rumzudeuten.
Aber dass dieser jemand zusammen mit seinen Arbeitskollegen, also dem gesamten ZPS, einer Zeitschrift die Paparazzi-Bilder veröffentlicht oder dem Auftraggeber eines Privatdetektives eine "kriminele Vereinigung bildet", dass ist mir verdammt neu klingt nach einem weiteren Fall von Rechtsbeugung zur Unterdrückung politischer Gegner.
Wobei es erneut gegen linke, nicht extreme politisch aktive geht. Während gleichzeitig die Kette von Fällen, in denen bestehende Gesetze gegen Rechtsextreme nicht durchgesetzt werden, nicht abreißt.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Rechte Netzwerke: Gefahr im Verzug oder Spinnereien? | tagesschau.de

Edit: Schuster im Bericht aus Berlin: Beamtenrecht gegen Rechtsextremismus | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Rechte Netzwerke: Gefahr im Verzug oder Spinnereien? | tagesschau.de


Es gibt so unerträgliche Beiträge, in bestimmten Foren, und youtubevideos und vielen anderen Stellen. Dieses braune Gesocks ist wie ein Krebsgeschwür gegen die Menschenrechte


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn die Plattformen nicht auf entsprechende Meldungen reagieren, bleibt halt nur die Strafanzeige. Dann wird aber wenigstens auch gegen die Täter vorgegangen.

Hasskommentare und Fake News: Justizamt klagt gegen soziales Netzwerk | tagesschau.de


> Neben dem Bundesamt für Justiz können sich User auch an die Polizei wenden, wenn sie im Internet strafbare Inhalte finden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die Plattformen nicht auf entsprechende Meldungen reagieren, bleibt halt nur die Strafanzeige. Dann wird aber wenigstens auch gegen die Täter vorgegangen.
> 
> Hasskommentare und Fake News: Justizamt klagt gegen soziales Netzwerk | tagesschau.de



Hab ich mal gemacht. 3 Wochen später kam eine Mail, bei der gefragt wurde, ob ich einen Screenshot der Seite gespeichert hätte. Beweisaufnahme mit 3 Wochen Verzögerung im Internet? So bekämmt man wirkungsvoll kriminelles Verhalten im Neuland  .


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Noch besser ist, wenn ein Handyfoto von einer Webseite ausgedruckt und am Kopierer vergrößert wird und man dann nur mit diesem Zettel Ermittlungen machen soll. 
Hat auch mal jemand hinbekommen. 

Ich hab mir angewöhnt direkt bei der Anzeige ein Screenshots zu machen und zusammen mit einem schriftlichen Zitat inkl. Datum und Uhrzeit sowie dem Direktlink zum Post in eine Worddatei zu packen und die als PDF zusammen mit der Anzeige hochzuladen. 
Alternativ halt mit wget oder httrack die komplette Webseite sichern. Wobei man sich bei großen Seiten dann doch auf die gleiche Ordnerebene beschränken sollte. Sonst wird es sehr viel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn man das privat macht ist es halt trotzdem bestenfalls ein detailierte Zeugenaussage. Schließlich kann ich den gesicherten Code beliebig editieren und vom Ergebnis beliebig Screenshots machen. Für strafrechtlich gültige Beweise muss ein Beamter die Daten sichern und das geht nur, wenn jemand die Zeit dafür hat und nicht einen wochenlangen Bürokratieberg vor sich herschiebt. Sonst bleiben virtuellen Straftaten genauso straffrei wie z.B. Fahrraddiebstahl.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab ich mal gemacht. 3 Wochen später kam eine Mail, bei der gefragt wurde, ob ich einen Screenshot der Seite gespeichert hätte. Beweisaufnahme mit 3 Wochen Verzögerung im Internet? So bekämmt man wirkungsvoll kriminelles Verhalten im Neuland  .


Aus meiner Erfahrung: Vor zwei oder drei Jahren Online-Anzeige wegen Holocaustleugnung und Volksverhetzung gemacht. Zwei Monate später kam eine schriftliche Vorladung zur Zeugenaussage...


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man das privat macht ist es halt trotzdem bestenfalls ein detailierte Zeugenaussage. Schließlich kann ich den gesicherten Code beliebig editieren und vom Ergebnis beliebig Screenshots machen.



Sorgt aber dafür, dass die schon mal alles zusammen in einer Akte abheften können. Die Staatsanwälte wollen Papier haben. 

Auch eine Zeugenaussage kann, wenn sie widerspruchsfrei ist, sehr viel Gewicht haben. Auf der Straße hat man bei solchen Aussagen auch keine Screenshots davon.
Dafür hat man dann aber in Chemnitz sogar Schnellverfahren geschafft: Acht Monate auf Bewaehrung fuer Hitlergruss in Chemnitz | MDR.DE

Urteile zu dem thema allgemein:
Beschluss > 4 RVs 103/17 | OLG Hamm - Beleidigung krimineller Auslaender und Fluechtlinge durch Veroeffentlichung oeffentlich abrufbarer Kommentare auf Facebook erfuellt Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung < kostenlose-urteile.de

Urteil > 844 Ds 111 Js 132270/15 | AG Muenchen - 60-jaehriger Muenchener wegen Volksverhetzung und Beleidigung verurteilt < kostenlose-urteile.de

Insbesondere sieht man öfter Beiträge hier im Forum, wie sie vom OLG Hamm verurteilt wurden.


----------



## RtZk (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da hätte die Person vors Verfassungsgericht ziehen können, in dem Rahmen sollte es von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt sein.
Ansonsten kann man gleich 90% der Bevölkerung ü60 vor Gericht bringen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man gleich 90% der Bevölkerung ü60 vor Gericht bringen.


Du meinst also, weil 90% der Deutschen Steuerhinterziehung und Versicherungsbetrug begehen, sollten diese Delikte nicht mehr verfolgt werden? 

Vielleicht, oder besser vermutlich, begehen 90% der Menschen in Deinem direkten Umwelt Volksverhetzungen, in der bürgerlichen Gesellschaft ist so etwas kaum vertreten, geschweige denn die Mitbürger wären so dämlich, es offen in Facebook kundzutun.


----------



## RtZk (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst also, weil 90% der Deutschen Steuerhinterziehung und Versicherungsbetrug begehen, sollten diese Delikte nicht mehr verfolgt werden?
> 
> Vielleicht, oder besser vermutlich, begehen 90% der Menschen in Deinem direkten Umwelt Volksverhetzungen, in der bürgerlichen Gesellschaft ist so etwas kaum vertreten, geschweige denn die Mitbürger wären so dämlich, es offen in Facebook kundzutun.



Meinungsfreiheit ist ein hohes Gut, das verstehst du nur leider nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit ist ein hohes Gut, das verstehst du nur leider nicht.



Nicht den Gegner unterschätzen. Die wissen sogar ganz genau, dass es ein hohes Gut ist. Da aber für Sozialisten persönliche Freiheit ein Graus ist, arbeiten sie permanent daran, diese Freiheit schrittweise einzuschränken. 

Das war im dritten Reich so, das war in der DDR so. Da nehmen sich die braunen, wie roten Sozialisten nichts. Da ist jeder Demokrat aufgefordert gegen anzugehen. Wehret den Anfängen.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Also leugnet ihr beide demnächst feuchtfröhlich den Holocaust?


Abgesehen davon, bewegt man sich beim Rechtsextremismus nicht nur beim §130 StGB, sondern auch im Kreise von §§ 86, 86a, 111, 131 StGB sowie dem Jugendschutzgesetz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Also leugnet ihr beide demnächst feuchtfröhlich den Holocaust?



Wird das jetzt hier wieder der nächste Gesinnungstest? Ich habe schon mehr als einmal gesagt, dass der Holocaust ein geschichtlicher Fakt ist und eines der schlimmsten - wenn nicht sogar das schlimmste - Verbrechen der Menschheitsgeschichte ist. 

Aber ja, ich wäre dafür, dass die Leugnung des Holocauts straffrei wäre. Ich sehe das wie der ehemalige Richter am Bundesverfassungsgericht Wolfgang Hoffmann-Riem.

Ex-Verfassungsrichter: "Holocaust-Leugner nicht bestrafen“

Oder der ehemalige Minister Otto Schilly

Schily zur Holocaust-Leugnung: "Straftatbestand sollte man überdenken" 

Ich finde, beide führen nachvollziehbare Gründe an. Wer den Holocaust leugnet, ist entweder dumm oder aber ein unverbesserlicher Antisemit. Aber eine freie Gesellschaft sollte beides aushalten. Menschen für Worte zu infhaftieren ist nicht weit von jener verbrecherischen Zeit entfernt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Also leugnet ihr beide demnächst feuchtfröhlich den Holocaust?


Genau darum geht es in der Regel, wenn bestimmte Kreis von _"Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit" _faseln. Wo immer man im Netz liest, das wir in Deutschland jetzt schon eine Einschränkung haben, ist der einzige Bereich, neben persönlichen Beleidigungen, das Holocaustleugnen.

Aber darum geht es in diesem Thema nicht, hier geht es nur um Versäumnisse der Sicherheitskräfte mit Gewaltmonolpol.


----------



## RtZk (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es in der Regel, wenn bestimmte Kreis von _"Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit" _faseln. Wo immer man im Netz liest, das wir in Deutschland jetzt schon eine Einschränkung haben, ist der einzige Bereich, neben persönlichen Beleidigungen, das Holocaustleugnen.



Lustig das sowas aus dem Munde eines Antisemiten kommt, aber das können linksradikale wie du eben am Besten. Man verwendet es eben so wie es für einen passt.


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich bin nun alles andere als ein Sozi, noch nie gewesen und ich habe die völlige gegenteilige Meinung!

Wenn es Menschen erlaubt ist jede Art von Fakt zu bestreiten und zu instrumentalisieren, bewegen wir uns Richtung Chaos, das alleine hat mich das Internet seit seiner Einführung gelehrt!
Noch nie haben so viele Menschen sich getraut öffentlich einfach Fakten zu bestreiten, und dies zu istrumentalisieren und damit weniger gebildete oder belesene Menschen zu umgarnen oder ihnen ein falsches "Weltbild" zu verkaufen.

Dein Vorschlag führt geradewegs ins absolute Chaos und ist der Untergang jeder freiheitlichen Demokratie!


----------



## RtZk (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun alles andere als ein Sozi, noch nie gewesen und ich habe die völlige gegenteilige Meinung!
> 
> Wenn es Menschen erlaubt ist jede Art von Fakt zu bestreiten und zu instrumentalisieren, bewegen wir uns Richtung Chaos, das alleine hat mich das Internet seit seiner einführung gelehrt!
> Noch nie haben so viele Menschen sich getraut öffentlich einfach Fakten zu bestreiten, uund dies zu istrumentalisieren und damit weniger gebildete oder belesene Menschen zu umgarnen oder ihnen ein falsches "Weltbild" zu verkaufen.
> ...



In den USA gibt es keine Einschränkungen der Meinungsfreiheit und sie sind eine funktionierende freiheitliche Demokratie.


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Lustig das sowas aus dem Munde eines Antisemiten kommt.



Du solltest mal vorsichtig sein was du schreibst, sonst zeige ich dich an!
Kritik an der Politik des Staates Israel, gerade unter dem Idioten Netanyahu ist noch lange kein Antisemitismus!



> In den USA gibt es keine Einschränkungen der Meinungsfreiheit und sie sind eine funktionierende freiheitliche Demokratie.


Das sieht man ja gerade deutlich, wie sehr die Demokratie kämpfen muss, um sich gegen den Fake News Gott und permanenten Lügener Trump durchzusetzen oder zu erhalten!


----------



## RtZk (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal vorsichtig sein was du schreibst sonst zeige ich dich an!
> Kritik an der Politik des Staates Israel, gerade unter dem Idioten Netanyahu ist noch lange kein Antisemitismus!



Nur zu, ich warte auf die Anzeige, wenn ich alles rauskramen würde was InteresierterUser schon von sich gegeben hätte, ja, dann könntest du jemanden anzeigen.
Antisemitismus unter dem Deckmantel der Israelkritik war schon immer nichts als der triefende Judenhass selbst, ob von Rechts oder Links, das können sie alle gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> ... Wenn es Menschen erlaubt ist jede Art von Fakt zu bestreiten und zu instrumentalisieren, bewegen wir uns Richtung Chaos, das alleine hat mich das Internet seit seiner einführung gelehrt!...


Die _"rechtversifften Bösmenschen"_ geben doch immer wieder gute Beispiele für Deine These. Einfach Lügen in die Welt setzen, möglichst oft und immer wieder, und irgendwas wird hängen bleiben. So sind sie überall im Netz, das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, gerade, wenn man Aussagen von AfD Politikern unter die Lupe nimmt.

Du kannst gegen jeden Politiker auch massive Kritik im Internet schreiben, nur unsere rechtsradikalen Freunde, wie Höcke, sorgen sofort dafür, dass rechtsextreme Staatsanwälte unbescholtene Menschen überwachen, siehe jetzt z.B. das ZPS (Zentrum für politische Schönheit). Offenbarend

Und sie verdrehen die Tatsachen, weil sie das, was sie selber machen, anderen unterstellen.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da ja vom Bundesverfassungsgericht gesprochen wurde und auch wenn ein anderer Fall: 


> Ein Angriff auf die Menschenwürde sei nur dann gegeben, wenn der  angegriffenen Person ihr Lebensrecht als gleichwertige Persönlichkeit in  der staatlichen Gemeinschaft abgesprochen und sie als unterwertiges  Wesen behandelt werde, lautet die Begründung. "Dem entspricht es, dass  die Strafgerichte bei der Parole 'Ausländer raus' nur unter Hinzutreten  weiterer Begleitumstände von einem Angriff auf die Menschenwürde  ausgehen", so die Richter. Welche "Begleitumstände" bei den  rassistischen Hetzparolen konkret fehlten, um eine Verurteilung zu  ermöglichen, ließen sie jedoch offen. [...]
> Die Richter sahen das anders. "Dem Plakat ist nicht ohne Weiteres zu  entnehmen, dass Ausländer entrechtet oder zum Objekt gemacht werden  sollen, beziehungsweise als rechtlos oder Objekt angesehen werden",  heißt es in ihrem Beschluss weiter.


Rechtsextremismus: Verfassungsrichter werten "Auslaender raus" nicht als Volksverhetzung | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal vorsichtig sein was du schreibst, sonst zeige ich dich an!



„Ich zeig dich an“ bzw. „Sie hören von meinem Anwalt“ ist die erwachsene Version von „ich hole meinen Bruder“. Ganz ehrlich mach es einfach oder lass es. Aber sowas anzukündigen, ist halt nichts weiter als ein schwacher Versuch den gegenüber einzuschüchtern. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kritik an der Politik des Staates Israel, gerade unter dem Idioten Netanyahu ist noch lange kein Antisemitismus!



Korrekt, das ist kein Antisemitismus. Nur kriegen es viele „Israelkritiker“ eben nicht hin, ihre „Kritik“ auf die Politik des Staates Israel zu beschränken. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sieht man ja gerade deutlich, wie sehr die Demokratie kämpfen muss, um sich gegen den Fake News Gott und permanenten Lügener Trump durchzusetzen oder zu erhalten!



Stimmt, deshalb haben die Republikaner ja auch bei den Midterms massiv gewonnen… Ach, haben sie gar nicht? War die Demokratie etwa doch stark genug? Komisch.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einfach Lügen behaupten, möglichst oft und immer wieder und irgendwas wird hängen bleiben. So sind sie.



Sagt der größte Lügner hier im Forum. Soll ich nochmal die Geschichte mit Göring hier verlinken?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du kannst gegen jeden Politiker auch massive Kritik im Internet schreiben, nur unsere rechtsradikalen Freunde, wie Höcke, sorgen sofort dafür, dass rechtsextreme Staatsanwälte unbescholtene Menschen überwachen, siehe jetzt z.B. das ZPS (Zentrum für politische Schönheit).



Klar, jetzt sind Staatsanwälte, die Anzeigen nachgehen schon "rechtsextrem". 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und sie verdrehen die Tatsachen, weil sie das, was sie selber machen, anderen unterstellen.



Beste Realsatire.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Da ja vom Bundesverfassungsgericht gesprochen wurde:
> 
> Rechtsextremismus: Verfassungsrichter werten "Auslaender raus" nicht als Volksverhetzung | ZEIT ONLINE


Es ist auch ein klarer Unterschied. "Ausländer raus" ist eine Meinung, wie "Kein Wahlrecht für Frauen", "Mauer wieder aufbauen" oder welchen Blödsinn man sonst noch so liest. Es ist aber etwas anderes, andere Menschen direkt und allgemein zu verunglimpfen. Verurteile Täter, wie Brandstifter, für ihre konkreten Taten als "Gesocks" zu bezeichnen ist etwas anderes, als Pauschal eine irgendwie definierte Gruppe, die aber eindeutig auf Personen zurückzuführen ist, anzugreifen. 

Es geht in diesem Thema aber nicht um die provozierenden Haarspaltereien der Neunazis im Internet, es geht hier um die Probleme mit Neunazis in Sicherheitskreisen, wie Polizei, Staatanwaltschaft, Verfassungsschutz, usw.


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich wette, wenn wir zusammen an einem Tisch gewesen wären, hätte RtZk diesen Ausspruch nie getätigt, er vesteckt sich doch nur hinter dem Internet und seiner Anonymität, im wahren Leben wäre ihm durchaus bewußt welchen Eklat er auslösen würde!

Ist halt das was sehr viele "besorgte Bürger" machen, im Internet weit die Klappe aufreißen und im täglichen Leben den Biedermann geben, weil sie nicht die Eier haben so etwas vor anderen Leuten oder öffentlich kund zu tun, weil Ihnen die Folgen bewußt sind, die es dann im Bekanntenkreis oder unter Arbeitskollegen geben kann!
Dazu zähle ich dich auch!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Könnten wir jetzt bitte wieder versuchen, zum Thema "Sicherheitskräfte" zurückzukommen?
Denn diese Gruppen wirst Du nicht mit offener Volksverhetzung im Netz finden, diese Gruppe
 nutzt ihre Macht und Möglichkeiten subtil im Hintergrund.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wette, wenn wir zusammen an einem Tisch gewesen wären, hätte RtZk diesen Ausspruch nie getätigt, er vesteckt sich doch nur hinter dem Internet und seiner Anonymität, im wahren Leben wäre ihm durchaus bewußt welchen Eklat er auslösen würde!



Ich bezeichne Antisemiten auch im wahren Leben als Antisemiten. Gibt ja leider viel zu viel davon. Seit 2015 noch viel mehr. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist halt das was sehr viele "besorgte Bürger" machen, im Internet weit die Klappe aufreißen und im täglichen Leben den Biedermann geben, weil sie nicht die Eier haben so etwas vor anderen Leuten oder öffentlich kund zu tun, weil Ihnen die Folgen bewußt sind, die es dann im Bekanntenkreis oder unter Arbeitskollegen geben kann! Dazu zähle ich dich auch!



Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis oder unter meinen Arbeitskollegen keine Antisemiten, die ich als solche bezeichnen muss. Aber das ist halt auch der große Unterschied zu linken Schmarotzern. Ich gehe halt arbeiten und lebe nicht von dem bösen Staat, den sie immer verurteilen. 

In der roten Flora oder der Hafenstraße ist der Antisemitismus bestimmt mehrheitsfähig.


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich teile dabei aber nicht deine Meinung, das es dort ein "Netzwerk"gibt und DAS BIS JETZT aus den "Sicherheitskreisen" wirklich eine Gefahr für unsere Demokratie ausgeht.
Bis jetzt kann ich nur einzelne Personen oder kleinst oder kleine Gruppen unabhängig voneinander agieren sehen, die nach und nach auffliegen. So lange das so bleibt und die Gesellschaft in letzter Zeit wesentlich schärfer "Rechts" schaut, als sie das noch vor 2 Jahren gemacht hat, wird sich dieses Problem auch erledigen. Aufgefallen und aufgeschreckt wurden nun alle genug, um genau hinzuschauen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich teile dabei aber nicht deine Meinung, das es dort ein "Netzwerk"gibt und DAS BIS JETZT aus den "Sicherheitskreisen" wirklich eine Gefahr für unsere Demokratie ausgeht.
> Bis jetzt kann ich nur einzelne Personen oder kleinst oder kleine Grußßen unabhängig voneinander agieren sehen, die nach und nach auffliegen. So lange das so bleibt und die Gesellschaft in letzter Zeit wesentlich schärfer "Rechts" schaut, als sie das noch vor 2 Jahren gemacht hat, wird sich dieses Problem auch erledigen. Aufgefallen und aufgeschreckt wurden nun alle genug, um genau hinzuschauen!


Wehret den Anfängen. Und nein, der Verfassungschutz, die Polizei und auch die Bundeswehr ohne Wehrpflicht und damit einem repräsentativem Querschnitt der Bevölkerung, scheint sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten massiv aus der Mitte entfernt zu haben, so wirkt es zumindest auf mich. Das betrifft natürlich im Extremen immer nur Einzelfälle, aber warum diese von Kollegen gedeckt und beschützt werden, ist für mich die offene Frage.


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hast du dich mal gefragt warum so viele Ärzte Kunstfehler ihrer Kollegen gedeckt haben?
Das alte Sprichwort mit der Krähe zählt auch hier, und ich glaube auch du weißt wie heikel es ist innerhalb eines Betriebes oder deiner Arbeitskollegen, mit wirklichen Anschuldigungen zu kommen.
Das macht man nicht aus der Hüfte, das muss wenn schon Hand und Fuss haben, sonst bist du der Nestbeschmutzer und ziemlich erledigt.
Insoweit schauen die vielen Feiglinge eher weg und es dauert ein Weilchen bis Jemand mit genügend Eiern und Beweisen kommt, das durchzuziehen!

Das war schon immer so und ist nichts neues, ich hoffe nur es wurde jetzt soweit aufgeschreckt, dass sich einige von den Wegsehern anders besinnen!


----------



## RtZk (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wette, wenn wir zusammen an einem Tisch gewesen wären, hätte RtZk diesen Ausspruch nie getätigt, er vesteckt sich doch nur hinter dem Internet und seiner Anonymität, im wahren Leben wäre ihm durchaus bewußt welchen Eklat er auslösen würde!
> 
> Ist halt das was sehr viele "besorgte Bürger" machen, im Internet weit die Klappe aufreißen und im täglichen Leben den Biedermann geben, weil sie nicht die Eier haben so etwas vor anderen Leuten oder öffentlich kund zu tun, weil Ihnen die Folgen bewußt sind, die es dann im Bekanntenkreis oder unter Arbeitskollegen geben kann!
> Dazu zähle ich dich auch!



Ich würde InteressierteUser auch so als Antisemiten und Linksradikalen bezeichnen, falls du wirklich glaubst ich hätte ein Problem damit jemandem im "echten" Leben so bezeichnen, dann hast du dich aber geschnitten. In deiner proletenhaften Ausdrucksweise würde ich es allerdings nicht sagen. Es hätte weder in meinem Bekanntenkreis noch unter meinen Arbeitskollegen irgendwelche Auswirkungen, da jeder der mich etwas kennt meine Meinungen kennt.


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RtZk schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit ist ein hohes Gut, das verstehst du nur leider nicht.



Es verbietet dir auch keiner zu sagen:


> ich bin ein Nazi und hasse Ausländer.



Das ist eine Aussage, die von der Freien Meinungsäußerung gedeckt ist. Probleme gibt es, wenn Bevölkerungsgruppen pauschal mit "kriminell" o.ä. betitelt oder anders herabgewürdigt werden.


----------



## RtZk (10. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es verbietet dir auch keiner zu sagen:
> 
> 
> Das ist eine Aussage, die von der Freien Meinungsäußerung gedeckt ist. Probleme gibt es, wenn Bevölkerungsgruppen pauschal mit "kriminell" o.ä. betitelt oder anders herabgewürdigt werden.



Ich denke schon, dass du das darfst, zumindest wüsste ich nicht, dass das Verfassungsgericht gegenteiliges entschieden hätte. 
Ach ja, bitte bearbeite deinen Post, denn es ist kein Zitat von mir.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Anbei ein Interview mit dem ZPS zur Ermittlung und den Hintergründen, sowie juristischer Einschätzung:

_"... Nachdem Höcke uns am 25. 11. 2017 als "terroristische Vereinigung"  bezeichnete, nahm die Staatsanwaltschaft Gera am 29. 11. die  Ermittlungen unter §129 StGB auf ..."

"... Alle wichtigen Strafrechtler in Deutschland waren sich da einig.  Heribert Prantl spricht von "Rechtsbeugung aus politischen Gründen".  Jürgen Monrath, der Präsident des deutschen Strafverteidigerbundes,  nennt den Artikel 129 "Türöffnerparagraf" für die Ermittlungsbehörden,  er wird angewandt um zum Beispiel Observation und Telefonüberwachung  durchzuführen und verdeckte Ermittler einzusetzen. ...."_
"Die Faschisierung schreitet voran" | Telepolis


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mit dem neuen Polizeigesetz brauch man dafür in Sachsen nicht mal mehr eine Kriminelle Vereinigung: Neues Polizeigesetz: Die saechsische Polizei weiss, wo du wann warst – netzpolitik.org

Nur wofür die Handgranaten gut sein sollen ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Vielleicht, um wenn bei Fußballspielen Bengalos fliegen auch mal was zurückwerfen zu können.


----------



## Don-71 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Eher ist das ganz schön peinlich für den Grünen Justizminister und thüringischen Innenminister und die ganze RRG Regierung in Thüringen, dass dieser Staatsanwalt nicht früher aufgefallen ist, obwohl er ja anscheinend schon in Baden Würtenberg unangenhm aufgefallen ist. Dazu ist es fast lächerlich, das gerade dieser Staatsanwalt mit seiner Vergangenheit, diese Ermittlungsverfahren leiten durfte.

Aber auch hier ist das Handeln eines Einzelnen wieder aufgeflogen und es gibt ja anscheinend Konsequenzen plus Ermittlungen gegn ihn.

Zentrum fuer politische Schoenheit: Schnelles Verfahren | ZEIT ONLINE
Zentrum fuer politische Schoenheit: Linke-Abgeordneter stellt Strafanzeige gegen Geraer Staatsanwalt | ZEIT ONLINE

Konsequenzen hatte es für die ZPS nicht wirklich, jedenfalls habe ich keine gefunden und wo hier ein Netzwerk tätig ist ebenfalls nicht, nach dem gut recherchierten Zeit Artikel, ist das ganz klar ein Einzelfall, der schon seit seiner Oberstufen und Studienzeit völlig aus dem Rahmen viel, bei dem aber jetzt mal durch Emittlungen zur Tat geschritten werden sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Zentrum fuer politische Schoenheit wird eingestellt – netzpolitik.org

Allein mit der Aussage, dass "er am Liebsten alle Linken einsperren wolle", ist er für die Tätigkeit als Staatsanwalt ungeeignet. [siehe Zeit Online]

Edit: Schon am letzten Freitag wurde über den Kontakt des Staatsanwaltes zu den neuen Rechten berichtet: Zentrum fuer Politische Schoenheit: Der Rechts-Staatsanwalt | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Don-71 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Fragt sich halt mal als erstes warum sein Chef seines Zeichens thüringischer Justizminister von den Grünen und Mitglied einer RRG Regierung ihn überhaupt (so lange) gewähren lassen hat?
Und das Ermittlungsverfahren und die Länge sind keine "politische" Altlast, sondern das Problem der amtierenden Regierung!
Nächste Frage, wer leitet die Staatsanwaltschaft in Gera und ist direkter Vorgesetzter dieses idiotischen Staatsanwalt und hat ebenfalls grundlegend versagt?


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das braune Erbe von 25 Jahre CDU kommt erst langsam zum Vorschein (der Klüngel und Filz in bester rheinischer Tradition, flog schon öfters während ihrer Regentschaft auf). Sowas wie dieser ehemalige Präsident des Verfassungsschutz sind da nur die Spitze des Eisbergs gewesen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nächste Frage, wer leitet die Staatsanwaltschaft in Gera und ist direkter Vorgesetzter dieses idiotischen Staatsanwalt und hat ebenfalls grundlegend versagt?



Der direkte Vorgesetzter sollte ein Oberstaatsanwalt sein. 
Aufsichts- und Beschwerdebehörde ist aber die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft. Thueringer Generalstaatsanwaltschaft - Wir ueber uns


----------



## Don-71 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Salve,

der Generalstaatsanwalt berichtet direkt an den Justizminister, also der sollte doch bescheid gewußt haben und dann ist das kein Ruhmesblatt!


----------



## EyRaptor (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Polizeigesetz brauch man dafür in Sachsen nicht mal mehr eine Kriminelle Vereinigung: Neues Polizeigesetz: Die saechsische Polizei weiss, wo du wann warst – netzpolitik.org
> 
> Nur wofür die Handgranaten gut sein sollen ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Vielleicht, um wenn bei Fußballspielen Bengalos fliegen auch mal was zurückwerfen zu können.



Handgranaten für die Polizei ??? ernsthaft?
Was kommt dann als nächstes, Kampfpanzer?


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wurde so aus Bayern übernommen: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: CSU-Trick #2 Handgranaten sind jetzt Explosivmittel – netzpolitik.org
"Keine Kriegswaffen": Gewerkschaft der Polizei lehnt Handgranaten fuer Beamte ab | t-online.de

Mit den Explosivgeschossen könnten dann also auch Granatwerfer erlaubt sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Eher ist das ganz schön peinlich für den Grünen Justizminister und thüringischen Innenminister und die ganze RRG Regierung in Thüringen, dass dieser Staatsanwalt nicht früher aufgefallen ist, obwohl er ja anscheinend schon in Baden Würtenberg unangenhm aufgefallen ist. Dazu ist es fast lächerlich, das gerade dieser Staatsanwalt mit seiner Vergangenheit, diese Ermittlungsverfahren leiten durfte.
> 
> Aber auch hier ist das Handeln eines Einzelnen wieder aufgeflogen und es gibt ja anscheinend Konsequenzen plus Ermittlungen gegn ihn.
> 
> ...



Das traurige ist aber, dass erst Parlaments-/Regierungsmitglieder aktiv werden mussten. Eigentlich sollte die Judikative die überwachen, nicht umgekehrt. Und kann keiner erzählen, dass unter die zuständigen Juristen leider, leider alle die intensive Berichterstattung verpennt haben. In Zschäners Verhalten wurde offensichtlich schlicht kein Problem gesehen. Und er ist auch nicht etwa beurlaubt, sondern nur vorerst mit anderen Aufgaben betraut worden, obwohl es offensichtlichen Verdacht auf langanhaltenden Amtsmissbrauch gibt, der jede weitere Tätigkeit für die Staatsanwaltschaft oder auch nur Zugang zu deren Daten und Akten verbieten würde.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wurde so aus Bayern übernommen: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: CSU-Trick #2 Handgranaten sind jetzt Explosivmittel – netzpolitik.org
> "Keine Kriegswaffen": Gewerkschaft der Polizei lehnt Handgranaten fuer Beamte ab | t-online.de
> 
> Mit den Explosivgeschossen könnten dann also auch Granatwerfer erlaubt sein:
> ...



Granatwerfer hat die Polizei afaik seit langem für Tränengasgranaten. Die sind (quasi) baugleich. (ggf. mit Modifikationen die Einsatz von Sprenggranaten verhindern, zumindest international werden aber 1:1 die gleichen Waffen genutzt)


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wie soll die Justiz die Politik kontrollieren solange die Justizminister den Staatsanwälten (ein Teil der Justiz) gegenüber weisungsbefugt sind?


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Staatsanwälte zählen zur Executive.


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwälte zählen zur Executive.



Nicht in jedem Land und in jedem Land sind sie de Facto Teil der Judikative, nur eben nicht überall unabhängig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwälte zählen zur Executive.


Sehr kontroverses Thema, aber ja in Deutschland zählt es zur Exekutive.
Das kann mit eines der Probleme sein, über die ich hier schreibe, denn als
Teil de Exekutive sind die Staatsanwälte eben nicht unabhängig genug um
frei ermitteln zu lassen.

*Staatsanwaltschaft und Gewaltenteilung*
_"... Durch das Grundgesetz ist die Staatsanwaltschaft der Exekutive zugeordnet. ..."_
Staatsanwaltschaft und Gewaltenteilung - gewaltenteilung.de


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Sind aber halt auch nach unten weisungsbefugt. In der StPO werden die Polizisten daher auch oft als "Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft" bezeichnet.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da fragt man sich schon, wie die gesucht haben: Missbrauchsfall Luegde: Weitere Datentraeger aufgetaucht | tagesschau.de
Zumal es wird  doch damals schon klar gewesen sein, dass abgerissen wird. Dann hätte man da auch mehr "Gewalt" anwenden können bei der Suche, oder zumindest den Abriss unter Polizeiaufsicht durchgeführt. 
Ergänzung (16.04.): Missbrauchsfall Luegde: Polizei uebersieht Schuppen | tagesschau.de

Edit: Verdaechtiger Neonazi: Vom Hass-Kommentar zur Bombendrohung | tagesschau.de
Da fragt man sich schon, warum man solche Gefährder nicht schon eher auf dem Schirm hat, wenn der schon vorbestraft ist. 

Zumal er nicht der einzige ist: Maennlich, mittelalt, angetrunken: Hassgewalttaeter in Sachsen | MDR.DE


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht den Gegner unterschätzen. Die wissen sogar ganz genau, dass es ein hohes Gut ist. Da aber für Sozialisten persönliche Freiheit ein Graus ist, arbeiten sie permanent daran, diese Freiheit schrittweise einzuschränken.
> 
> Das war im dritten Reich so, das war in der DDR so. Da nehmen sich die braunen, wie roten Sozialisten nichts. Da ist jeder Demokrat aufgefordert gegen anzugehen. Wehret den Anfängen.


Ach bitte dir ist die Meinungsfreiheit egal. Du versteckst doch sogar gerne mal hinter Einschränkungen, sonst hättest doch ja dafür eingesetzt das ich mal schreiben darf wo du unter welchen Nicks du schon überall angemeldet warst.

Bist ja immer sehr still wenn ich dich um Erlaubnis bitte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> .... sonst hättest doch ja dafür eingesetzt das ich mal schreiben darf wo du unter welchen Nicks du schon überall angemeldet warst....


Wir können uns das vorstellen, wir müssen es nicht wissen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mal wieder so ein Fall mit Kontakten zwischen Nazis und der Polizei: Kontakte zu Neonazi: Undichte Stelle beim LKA Berlin? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal wieder so ein Fall mit Kontakten zwischen Nazis und der Polizei: Kontakte zu Neonazi: Undichte Stelle beim LKA Berlin? | tagesschau.de


Man muss "Kontakte" immer immer sehr relativ sehen. Nur weil man jemanden z.B. in der Telefonliste hat, muss das kein enger Freund sein. Das versuche ich meinem Umfeld auch immer klar zu machen. Weiß denn jeder, dass ich ja insgeheim nicht doch ein anschlagverübender Neunazi bin und öffentlich nur so tue, als ob nicht? Das sind dann aber mehr Themen in Richtung Datenschutz und was bestimmte Firmen aus unseren Kontakten interpretieren, denn nur weil ich bestimmte böse Dinge machen, kannst Du darum Nachteile haben, wie z.B. höhere Versicherungstarife. Denn jeder von uns bekommt auf Basis der gesammelten Daten betimmte Rankings, aber darum geht es hier nicht.

Wenn man den von Dir verlinkten Text aber liest, geht es nicht um Kontakte, sondern eher um Freundschaft. Befreundete Polizisten von mir z.B. sagten mal nach eine Fete, dass sie kein Problem damit haben, dass Gäste bei mir kiffen, es für sie aber beruflich Konsequenzen haben könnte. Das verstehe ich lade bestimmte Gruppen nicht mehr zusammen ein. Aber mit einem Bekannten und observiertem Neunazi zusammen zu hocken und gemeinsam Auto zu fahren ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Die Ausrede wird sein, dass doch beide nur gemeinsam Fussball schauen. Ganz dünnes Eis.

Hoffen wir, dass diese Einzelfälle Stück für Stück ans Tageslicht kommen und die Betroffenen aus dem Polizeidienst entfernt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Insbesondere, wo der Neonazi nicht nur alleine eine verfassungsfeindlich Gesinnung hat, sondern auch Verdächtiger in mehreren Strafverfahren ist.
Da wird dann auch das "Die Ausrede wird sein, dass doch beide nur gemeinsam Fussball schauen." schwer.


----------



## Poulton (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber mehr Themen in Richtung Datenschutz und was bestimmte Firmen aus unseren Kontakten interpretieren, [...]


Auch wenn es OT wird: Datenschuetzer alarmiert: Wie Facebook Kritiker ueberwacht - ZDFmediathek
'Big Brother' Facebook: Gefaehrder werden per App verfolgt | heise online


----------



## hazelol (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es beim linken pendant. genau das selbe ist, somit wäre es wünschenswert wenn auch diese einzelfälle stück für stück ans licht kommen und die betroffenen aus dem dienst entfernt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Auch wenn es OT wird: Datenschuetzer alarmiert: Wie Facebook Kritiker ueberwacht - ZDFmediathek
> 'Big Brother' Facebook: Gefaehrder werden per App verfolgt | heise online


Unglaublich, aber genau das habe ich immer befürchtet. Entziehen kann man sich nur mit Rechnern ohne Internetanschluss, z.B. surfen nur an öffentlichen Rechnern mit unterschiedlichen Usernamen und dem Verzicht auf Smartphones. Jene, die uns die neue Technik als Segensbringens verkaufen wollen, konterkarieren es selber.

Das ist doch genau das, wovon die AfD träumt.



hazelol schrieb:


> bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es beim linken pendant.


Nein, weil Linksextreme niemals Polizisten als Freunde tolerieren würden. Im Gegensatz zu Rechtsextremen, die mit der Polizei einen "Nichtangriffspack" geschlossen haben. Wenn Du verstehen würdest, was die Ziele der beiden Gruppen sind, würdest Du nicht so einen Unsinn schreiben. Die einen kämpfen gegen Staatsmacht und für Menschenrechte, die anderen wollen einen starken Staat, der Minderheiten bekämpft.

Die Grenze zwischen Links und Rechts liegt in der Menschenwürde. Die einen akzeptieren sie und kämpfen für Menschenrechte, die anderen kämpfen dagegen.


----------



## Poulton (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unglaublich, aber genau das habe ich immer befürchtet.


Mich erinnert das langsam immer mehr an Scientology und deren Treiben: Fair Game (Scientology) – Wikipedia (der englische Wikiartikel ist noch ausführlicher. Vorallem sind dort auch Beispiele aufgeführt, wo Personen zur Liquidierung ausgeschrieben wurden.)
Nur gut das der Saftladen zumindest hierzulande nicht den Status einer Religionsgemeinschaft hat aber schlimm genug, dass er noch nicht wegen Verfassungsfeindlichkeit verboten wurde.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei Facebook bei vielen durchaus wie eine Ersatzgesellschaft wirkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Mich erinnert das langsam immer mehr an Scientology und deren Treiben: Fair Game (Scientology) – Wikipedia (der englische Wikiartikel ist noch ausführlicher. Vorallem sind dort auch Beispiele aufgeführt, wo Personen zur Liquidierung ausgeschrieben wurden.)
> Nur gut das der Saftladen zumindest hierzulande nicht den Status einer Religionsgemeinschaft hat aber schlimm genug, dass er noch nicht wegen Verfassungsfeindlichkeit verboten wurde.



Meinst du jetzt Facebook oder Scientology?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt Facebook oder Scientology?



Macht das einen großen Unterschied?


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bei Mann, Sieber wurde u.a. das Uniter-Netzerk, von dem die taz berichtete noch mal auseinander genommen und sehr bildlich dargestellt. Mann, Sieber! vom 16. April 2019 - ZDFmediathek

Während die meisten Informationen aus dem  dem taz-Artikel (siehe Link) bekannt waren, kamen auch neue Informationen dazu. Rechtes Netzwerk in der Bundeswehr: Hannibals Schattenarmee - taz.de

So gab es u.a. Kontakte zu einem V-Mann des BfV namens Corelli [ Corelli (V-Mann) – Wikipedia ], welcher 2014 unter mysteriösen Umständen ums leben kam, sowie der Polizistin Michèle Kiesewetter, welche 2007 ermordet wurde. In beiden Fällen spielt der "NSU" eine Rolle. 
Dazu soll Kiesewetter in einer BFE-Einheit gewesen (BFE 523) sein, und war zur Zeit ihrer Ermordung mit einem zur Einheit gehörenden Streifenwagen vom Model BMW5 unterwegs. 
Thueringer NSU-Ausschuss: Was wusste Ringo M.? - taz.de
Das Kiesewetter-Raetsel | Telepolis
NSU-Mord an Polizistin Kiesewetter weiter ungeklaert | Thueringer Allgemeine
Spur zu einem Polizeifahrzeug am Kiesewetter-Tatort: https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Polizistenmord-vor-den-Augen-der-Polizei-3906507.html?seite=all


			
				https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Polizistenmord-vor-den-Augen-der-Polizei-3906507.html?seite=all schrieb:
			
		

> [...] War die Polizei auf etwas vorbereitet? Warum waren von der Sondereinheit in Böblingen, der Beweissicherungs- und Festnahmeeinheit (BFE), zu der Kiesewetter und Arnold gehörten, an diesem Tag 15 Kräfte in Heilbronn - so viel wie an keinem anderen Tag?
> [...]





Mehr zu Uniter hat die taz in einem Themenschwerpunkt zusammengestellt: http://www.taz.de/!t5549503/
Der Verfassungsschutz wird nicht ohne Grund 2011 seine Akten geheddert haben, wo all das sehr wahrscheinlich schon drin stand und möglicherweise noch viel mehr. 
Unterlagen zum NSU geschreddert Verfassungsschutz feiert Karneval | http://www.taz.de/!5090311/

Allgemeine Infos zur Aufklärung des NSU:
https://www.rosalux.de/publikation/...eber-die-aufklaerung-von-straftaten-gestellt/
Geheimhaltungsfrist beim VS - NSU-Bericht bleibt 120 Jahre geheim | http://www.taz.de/!5423654/

Möglicherweise waren die Mitglieder des "NSU 2.0" also auch schon im alten "NSU" aktiv, bzw. nie weg. 
NSU 2.0 - Gibt es weitere rechtsextreme Polizisten in Hessen? | https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2019-01/nsu-2-0-frankfurt-polizeiskandal-drohfax-rechtsextremismus


----------



## Poulton (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Klare Formulierungen retten nicht nur irgendwelchen Großvätern das Leben.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*

Ich habe mal noch einen kleinen Nachtrag zu dem Post von gestern Abend. 

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der "NSU 2.0" eine Fortführung des "NSU 1.0" ist, könnte man eigentlich sofort wegen "Fortführung einer kriminellen Vereinigung" ermitteln. 


			
				https://www.hrr-strafrecht.de/hrr/3/09/3-277-09.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> §  129  StGB  soll  die  erhöhte kriminelle Intensität erfassen, die in der Gründung oder Fortführung einer ausreichend festgefügten Organisation ihren Ausdruck findet und die kraft der ihr innewohnenden Eigendynamik eine erhöhte Gefährlichkeit für wichtige Rechtsgüter der Gemeinschaft mit sich bringt (BGHSt 31, 202, 207; 41, 47, 51).




Denn im Zschäpe Prozess wurde eindeutig festgestellt, dass es sich beim NSU um eine "terroristische Vereinigung" handelt. Urteil im NSU-Prozess: Beate Zschaepe zu lebenslanger Haft verurteilt | ZEIT ONLINE
Wobei eine "terroristische Vereinigung" nach 129a StGB, laut selbigem Paragrafen, auch nur eine qualifizierte Form der "kriminellen Vereinigung" nach §129 StGB ist. 

§ 129 StGB Bildung krimineller Vereinigungen - dejure.org
§ 129 StGB Bildung terroristischer Vereinigungen - dejure.org

PDF hier: https://www.hrr-strafrecht.de/hrr/3/09/3-277-09.pdf


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Danke für die Zusammenstellung DKK007. Noch habe ich mein grundsätzliches Vertrauen in unsere Sicherheitskräfte nicht verloren, die Einzelfälle häufen sich aber.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

LG Halle: Ex-Mister-Germany und Reichsbuerger verurteilt

LTO-Podcast: Prof. Dr. Singelnstein zur Polizeigewalt

AfD-naher StA: Wie prueft die Justiz ihre Leute?


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/justiz/j/ermittlungen-zentrum-politische-schoenheit-justiz-richter-staatsanwaelte-verfassungstreue-regelanfrage-disziplinarverfahren/ schrieb:
			
		

> Und neben dem bereits von der Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung unter Pseudonym zitierten Richter hat sich per Twitter ein Anwalt zu Wort gemeldet, der nach eigenen Angaben mit Zschächner in Heidelberg studiert hat: "Wir nannten ihn nur den 'Jura-Nazi'. Wer hat denn den zum Staatsdienst zugelassen. Jemanden, der nur 50% so links ist wie der rechts, würde man nie einstellen. Kleiner Tipp: 'Kaisertreu' ist nicht GG-treu", so der Kartellrechtler, der auch mit LTO über seine Studienzeit sprach.



AfD-MdB und Staatsanwalt Seitz verliert Beamtenstatus


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Manch einer scheint nicht zu wissen, was Anfang der 90er teilweise als "Aufbauhelfer" in die neuen Bundesländer kam. Da war man in den Gebrauchten froh, die endlich los zu sein.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da tummeln sich einige schwarze Schafe in den Gerichten. 
Sachsen: Richter und AfD-Mann verbietet NPD-Gegner den Mund - WELT
Richter ueberfuhr Chihuahua „Gina“ und fluechtete


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da tummeln sich einige schwarze Schafe in den Gerichten.
> Sachsen: Richter und AfD-Mann verbietet NPD-Gegner den Mund - WELT


Herzlich willkommen in der neuen braunen Wirklichkeit der Menschenfeinde, die Völkermord für angemessen halten. Sachsen wird zum Sperrgebiet für demokratisch eingestellte Menschen. Wenn dieser Fall keine Konsequenzen haben wird, dann gnade uns Gott.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Der Richter Jens Maier sitzt heute für die AfD im Bundestag. Oder hattest du andere Konsequenzen erwartet. 

Noah Becker: Jens Maier wollte Verfahren nach rassistischem Tweet verhindern - SPIEGEL ONLINE


			
				https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/noah-becker-jens-maier-wollte-verfahren-nach-rassistischem-tweet-verhindern-a-1193829.html schrieb:
			
		

> Maier sitzt seit Herbst im Bundestag und fiel bereits mehrfach mit Entgleisungen auf. Jüngst äußerte er Verständnis für den Norweger Anders Breivik, einen Rechtsextremisten und Massenmörder. Während einer Sitzung soll Maier eine Fraktionskollegin mit den Worten attackiert haben: "Wir machen dich fertig."


Jens Maier spricht fuer AfD-Fluegel | Freie Presse - Marienberg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenstellung DKK007. Noch habe ich mein grundsätzliches Vertrauen in unsere Sicherheitskräfte nicht verloren, die Einzelfälle häufen sich aber.



Vertrauen? Vertrauen setzt Sicherheit voraus und solange es deutschlandweite Netzwerke von Rechtsextremen in Justiz, Polizei und Verfassungsschutz gibt, die selbst groß angelegte Verfahren erfolgreich sabottieren können und dabei von der Politik gedeckt werden, kann man sich nie sicher sein, mit wem man es gerade zu tun hat. Die Mehrheit der Polizisten macht einen guten, harten Job, aber das ist eben nur die Statistik. Wenns um einen selbst geht, ist man Einzelfall und muss zusehen, an wen man gerät...


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Polizisten macht einen guten, harten Job, aber das ist eben nur die Statistik. Wenns um einen selbst geht, ist man Einzelfall und muss zusehen, an wen man gerät...



Geht den Polizisten selbst sicher nicht anders nach diesen Enthüllungen. Da weiß man nicht, welche Kollegen möglicherweise mit drin hängen und einem vielleicht sogar Ermittlungen sabotieren. Die NICHT-Ermittlungen beim NSU oder die "Fehler" auf dem Campingplatz in NRW, sind die Besten Beispiele dafür.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mein alter Herr ist Cop und doch, das geht den Polizisten anders. Da macht sich niemand großartig einen Kopf drum. Ich habe auch mal mit dem gesprochen. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, aber mit Aluhut rennt da jetzt keiner rum. Jeder macht seinen Job und gut ist.  Seiner eigenen und seiner Kollegen Erfahrung nach kommen da vermehrt aus der ungesund linken Ecke immer mal wieder Artikel und Behauptungen, über die die alle nur den Kopf schütteln. So viel Zeit im Leben um sich derartige Konstrukte auszudenken, hätte die auch gerne. So die Aussagen auf der Wache.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Konstrukte muss sich keiner Ausdenken, die sind belegt. Das ist das Schlimme dran.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> ... So viel Zeit im Leben um sich derartige Konstrukte auszudenken, hätte die auch gerne. ...


Ich könnte jetzt böse und polemisch seien und behaupten: _"Wenn Polizisten Reflektieren könnten, wären Sie keine Polizisten"_, aber das wäre gemein, beleidigend und wird der Sache in Gänze nicht gerecht.

 Polizist ist auch nicht Polizist. Denke ich an die Handvoll Kriminalpolizisten, bei denen ich Anzeigen und Zeugenaussagen machte, waren das durchweg integere und durchdachte Mitmenschen, keine Frage. Denke ich an die Gruppe Polizisten im Bereitschaftsdienst unter meinen Bekannten, sieht das ganz anderes aus. Da ist auch der eine oder andere Schläger aus meine Kindheit vertreten. Ich sagte ja, Einzelfälle, aber die sollten auch Polizisten erkennen und ihres eigenen Rufes wegen auszusortieren helfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Konstrukte muss sich keiner Ausdenken, die sind belegt. Das ist das Schlimme dran.



Und das noch schlimmere daran ist, dass diejenigen, die etwas gegen diese kriminellen Machenschaften tun sollten, nämlich Polizisten, keinen Bedarf sehen, auch nur über sowas nachzudenken.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt böse und polemisch sind und sagen: _"Wenn Polizisten Reflektieren könnten, wären Sie keine Polizisten"_, aber das wäre böse, beleidigend und wird der Sache in Gänze nicht gerecht.
> 
> Polizist ist auch nicht Polizist. Denke ich an die Handvoll Kriminalpolisten, bei denen ich Anzeigen und Zeugenaussagen machte, waren das durchweg integere und durchdachte Mitmenschen, keine Frage. Denke ich an die Gruppe Polizisten im Bereitschaftsdienst, sieht das ganz anderes aus. Da ist auch der eine oder andere Schläger aus meine Kindheit vertreten. Ich sagte ja, Einzelfälle, aber die sollten auch Polizisten erkennen und ihres eigenen Rufes wegen auszusortieren helfen.



Nicht nur des Rufes wegen. Schon allein der Arbeit wegen. Nicht genug Zeit für das, was zu tun ist? Das wird bestimmt nicht besser, wenn man das beschränkte Budget in Leute investiert, die in den eigenen Reihen gegen Gesetz und Gerechtigkeit arbeiten.
"Ich hab keine Zeit mich darum zu kümmern, was die Kollegen tun. Muss arbeiten."


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das noch schlimmere daran ist, dass diejenigen, die etwas gegen diese kriminellen Machenschaften tun sollten, nämlich Polizisten, keinen Bedarf sehen, auch nur über sowas nachzudenken.



Oder sie sehen selbst keinen Handlungsbedarf, weil sie selbst mit diesen Gruppierungen sympathisieren.


Edit:
Seehofers Geheimdienstgesetz: Die Abrissbirne fuer die Grundrechte | heise online


----------



## Iconoclast (23. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das noch schlimmere daran ist, dass diejenigen, die etwas gegen diese kriminellen Machenschaften tun sollten, nämlich Polizisten, keinen Bedarf sehen, auch nur über sowas nachzudenken.



Verallgemeinerung ftw. Und Tattoos machen kriminell. 
Schwarze Schafe gibt es, wie gesagt, überall. Schlimm heutzutage. Die einen gefangen in der rechten Filterblase, die anderen in der linken Filterblase.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und in welcher Blase sind Polizisten gefangen die nie ein Fehlverhalten bemerken?


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und in welcher Blase sind Polizisten gefangen die nie ein Fehlverhalten bemerken?



Ist halt die Frage, ob man es bemerken will. Oder lieber wegschaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

/sign. Das die Täter Einzelfälle sind, ist zu hoffen. Aber auf jeden Polizisten, der Fehlverhalten begeht, kommen 3-5 Dutzend Kollegen, die das jederzeit mitbekommen sollten, wenn sie die Augen offenhalten und ein halbes bis ein dutzend, die es selbst mit geschlossenen Augen bemerken sollten. Einfach weil Polizeiarbeit fast immer Teamarbeit ist, bei der viele Hände eng ineinandergreifen und somit eigentlich gegenseitige Kontrolle herrschen sollte. Wie dieser ganze Thread dokumentiert, funktioniert diese aber in sehr vielen Fällen nicht. Beschränkt man sich nicht nur auf die besonders skandalösen Rechtsextreme, sondern berücksichtigt alle Grundrechtseinschränkungen, die hier besprochen wurden, spricht man von hunderten bis tausenden Fällen, also zehntausenden Mittwissern und teilweise offener Rückendeckung von den landespolizeilichen Führungsebenen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bei einzelnen spontanen Gewaltdelikten o.ä. kann man schon von Einzelfällen ausgehen. 

Bei terroristischen Organisationen wie Uniter ist eher von einer starken Vernetzung auszugehen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



			
				https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/bayern-feuert-zwei-polizisten-wegen-reichsbuerger-naehe schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei bayerischen Polizisten ist der Beamtenstatus entzogen worden, weil sie den sogenannten Reichsbürgern nahe stehen sollen. Wer von deren Gedankengut überzeugt sei, habe bei der Polizei nichts zu suchen, erklärte Innenminister Herrmann.



https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/bayern-feuert-zwei-polizisten-wegen-reichsbuerger-naehe,RP1yhun


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> ... Insgesamt wurden im Zusammenhang mit der sogenannten  Reichsbürger-Bewegung 18 Disziplinarverfahren gegen bayerische  Polizisten eingeleitet. Acht Verfahren wurden mittlerweile  abgeschlossen, zehn weitere Verfahren laufen noch....


Ist das eine unüblich hohe Quote, oder gibt es inzwischen soviele Reichsbürger?


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wird wohl eine hohe Dunkelziffer geben.

Offiziell sollen es in Deutschland 18.000 sein.  „Reichsbuerger“: Warum ihre Zahl rasant waechst - WELT
In Bayern gibt es anscheinend die meisten: Reichsbuerger in Deutschland nach Bundeslaendern 2018 | Statistik


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss auch keiner Flüchten oder gar Asyl beantragen. In der gesamten EU herrscht freie Wohnortwahl, nennt sich Freizügigkeit.



Wie oft soll ich dir noch erklären, dass diese Freizügikeit nur für Unions-Bürger gilt? Und das die sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" keine Unions-Bürger sind?


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie oft soll ich dir noch erklären, dass diese Freizügikeit nur für Unions-Bürger gilt? Und das die sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" keine Unions-Bürger sind?



Das ist falsch,

die "Freizügigkeit" wird per Grundgesetz allen Menschen gewährt,

du musst jetzt nur unterscheiden zwischen "europäischer" und "deutscher" Freizügigkeit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch,
> 
> die "Freizügigkeit" wird per Grundgesetz allen Menschen gewährt,
> 
> du musst jetzt nur unterscheiden zwischen "europäischer" und "deutscher" Freizügigkeit.



DKK007 sprach davon, dass in der gesamte EU Freizügigkeit herrscht. Das ist richtig. Allerdings mit der Einschränkung, dass das für Unions-Bürger gilt:

BMI  -  Freizuegigkeit / EU-Buerger


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und auch die Freizügigkeit innerhalb Deutschlands kann per Gesetz eingeschränkt werden bzw. wird dies auch. Zum Beispiel bzw. vor allem bei Menschen mit Aufenthaltsgestattung (sprich: die in einem laufenden Asylverfahren sind) oder Duldung (sprich: ausreisepflichtigen Personen, bei denen der Staat aus verschiedenen Gründen von einer Abschiebung absieht). Da ist eine Wohnsitzauflage sehr üblich.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und auch die Freizügigkeit innerhalb Deutschlands kann per Gesetz eingeschränkt werden bzw. wird dies auch. Zum Beispiel bzw. vor allem bei Menschen mit Aufenthaltsgestattung (sprich: die in einem laufenden Asylverfahren sind) oder Duldung (sprich: ausreisepflichtigen Personen, bei denen der Staat aus verschiedenen Gründen von einer Abschiebung absieht). Da ist eine Wohnsitzauflage sehr üblich.


Oder auch bei polizeibekannten Hooligans, mit entsprechenden Meldepflichten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und weiter geht es mit dem Thema, wieder ein "Einzelfall":
Identitaere Bewegung in NRW: Aufkleber der Rechtsextremen in Polizeifahrzeug - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Weil ich gerade darauf gestoßen war, auch wenn die Zahlen schon 20 Jahre alt sind. Das BKS hat 2006 eine Statistik veröffentlicht, wie viele Polizisten es pro 100.000 Einwohner in Europa gibt. Die Unterschiede sieht man aber auch heute auf der Straße sehr deutlich, wenn man mal im Mittelmeerraum ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BKA  -  Lagebilder - Zweiter Periodischer Sicherheitsbericht 2006

<- Verweis aus:
Polizei | bpb


<- Verweis aus:
Polizeien in Deutschland | bpb

____________________________________________________________________________________


Edit: Der Verfassungsschutz schein jetzt auch mal aufgewacht zu sein:
Whatsapp statt Wehrsportgruppe: Verfassungsschutz warnt vor rechter Gefahr - n-tv.de



			
				https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Verfassungsschutz-warnt-vor-rechter-Gefahr-article20992402.html schrieb:
			
		

> 33 Personen stufe der Verfassungsschutz derzeit als "Gefährder" ein, ihnen werde jederzeit ein Anschlag zugetraut. Vor zwei Jahren seien es nur 22 gewesen, schreibt die "Welt am Sonntag". Zum Vergleich: 760 radikale Islamisten werden als Gefährder geführt, die Gefahr von links ist mit vier Gefährdern sehr viel geringer.



Allerdings dürfte die Zahl der rechten Gefährder noch deutlich höher liegen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Edit: Der Verfassungsschutz schein jetzt auch mal aufgewacht zu sein:
> Whatsapp statt Wehrsportgruppe: Verfassungsschutz warnt vor rechter Gefahr - n-tv.de
> 
> Allerdings dürfte die Zahl der rechten Gefährder noch deutlich höher liegen.


Was ist mit denen, die täglich Polizeiautos beschädigen oder die Wache beschmieren und stolz ACAB überall rumsprühen? Wieso wird vor dieser antidemokratischen, linken Gefahr nie gewarnt? Davon gibt es übrigens mehr und trotzdem werden sie von der Politik oder den Medien nie thematisiert. Bestimmt ein Zufall.

Dort könnte man ähnlich konsequent sein wie bei Rechtsextremen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Was ist mit denen, die täglich Polizeiautos beschädigen oder die Wache beschmieren und stolz ACAB überall rumsprühen? Wieso wird vor dieser antidemokratischen, linken Gefahr nie gewarnt? Davon gibt es übrigens mehr und trotzdem werden sie von der Politik oder den Medien nie thematisiert. Bestimmt ein Zufall.



Weil das einfach falsch ist.

Da bist du halt "desinformiert".


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Was ist mit denen, die täglich Polizeiautos beschädigen oder die Wache beschmieren und stolz ACAB überall rumsprühen? Wieso wird vor dieser antidemokratischen, linken Gefahr nie gewarnt? Davon gibt es übrigens mehr und trotzdem werden sie von der Politik oder den Medien nie thematisiert. Bestimmt ein Zufall.
> 
> Dort könnte man ähnlich konsequent sein wie bei Rechtsextremen.


Möchtest du den beiden Gruppen die Frage mit deinem Avatar Stellen?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es sind nicht nur die Sicherheitskräfte zu denen das Vertrauen zunehmend schwer fällt, auch bei der Justiz fällt es einem zunehmend schwer. Das fängt bei Kammern an die in Sozialprozessen bewusst fragwürdig zu Gunsten des Staates entscheiden, in der Hoffnung das der Klagende durch jahrelanges prozessieren, um sein Recht, zermürbt wird, bis hin zu Gerichten die in Strafprozessen Urteile fällen die auf wackligen Beweisen stehen und ehr den Eindruck erwecken einer öffentlichen Aufmerksamkeit aus Bevölkerung und Medien nach zu geben, indem man schnell einen Sündenbock verurteilt:

*Der Tag als ich zum Todes-Raser wurde - Die Geschichte eines Testfahrers / MDR (2005) / 43:17 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGVILQz7ykE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

@DesinformierterLoser heute wurden die Zahlen der PKS auch offiziell vorgestellt, womit ich deine Aussage auch mit frei zugänglichen Quellen wiederlegen kann:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/kriminalstatistik-127.html schrieb:
			
		

> Einen besonders starken Anstieg von Straftaten verzeichnet die Statistik im Bereich Hasskriminalität - darunter fällt unter anderem Antisemitismus: *19,6 Prozent mehr antisemitische Straftaten* wurden im Vergleich zu 2017 registriert. Die überwiegende Mehrheit der 1800 Fälle im vergangenen Jahr war mit *89,1 Prozent* der rechten Szene zuzuordnen
> 
> Auch die Zahl rassistischer Straftaten ist um fast 400 *auf 1664 gestiegen*. Diese Taten sind laut Seehofer und Münch ebenfalls überwiegend dem rechtsextremen Spektrum zuzuordnen. Allgemein gelte dies für den Großteil der politisch motivierten Statistik. Seehofer sagte, diese Entwicklung müsse man "verdammt ernst" nehmen. Auf dieser Seite habe man ein ganz massives Problem.



Politisch motivierte Kriminalitaet: "Massives Problem" von rechts | tagesschau.de
Gewalt von rechts: „Deutschland hat ein Rechtsextremismus-Problem“ - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Zahl antisemitischer Straftaten um knapp 20 Prozent angestiegen | Aktuell Deutschland | DW | 14.05.2019
Horst Seehofer: Fremdenfeindliche Straftaten nehmen um 20 Prozent zu - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Politische Straftaten: Das groesste Problem ist rechts

Für Sachen sind die Zuwächse in der rechten Szene noch viel größer. 


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/verfassungsschutzbericht-sachsen-106.html schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach sind Straftaten mit rechtsextremem Hintergrund in Sachsen im letzten Jahr überdurchschnittlich angestiegen: 2.800 Personen werden dem Rechtsextremismus zugeordnet, 200 Personen mehr (*ein Plus von sieben Prozent*) als 2017. Zuletzt sei vor zehn Jahren ein vergleichbar hoher Wert festgestellt worden. Bei den Straftaten lag der *Zuwachs bei 13 Prozent*. Die 2.199 festgestellten rechtsextremen Straftaten richteten sich vor allem gegen Migranten und politische Gegner.



Rechtsextreme Straftaten nehmen in Sachsen ueberdurchschnittlich zu | MDR.DE
Verfassungsschutz: Rechte Szene in Sachsen wächst massiv
NPD-Mitglieder auf freien Listen bei der Kommunalwahl | MDR.DE
https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/leipzig/.../angriff-demokartische-kultur-wurzen-100.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: Innenministerium stellt Kriminalstatistik fuer Sachsen vor  | MDR.DE


Linksextreme Straftaten sind übrigens um fast *20%* im Vergleich zu 2017 zurückgegangen.


Edit:


			
				https://www.dw.com/cda/de/zahl-antisemitischer-straftaten-um-knapp-20-prozent-angestiegen/a-48732714 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hasskriminalität gestiegen*
> 
> Zugenommen haben der Statistik zufolge Taten im Bereich der sogenannten Hasskriminalität. So werden Taten gewertet, die gegen eine bestimmte Gruppe etwa wegen Herkunft, Religion oder sexueller Orientierung begangen werden. 2018 gab es in dem Bereich mehr als 8000 Taten, ein Anstieg um rund 200 Fälle. Maßgeblich verbergen sich den Angaben zufolge dahinter fremdenfeindliche Straftaten (rund 7700).
> 
> ...



Da wären halt auch mal die Zahlen zum NetzDG interessant, die Facebook und Twitter veröffentlicht müssen. Wobei diese Statistiken massiv geschönt sind, in dem vieles nach den eigenen Regeln entfernt wird und damit nicht öffentlich dokumentiert ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nur weiß man ja, dass Statistiken nichts wert sind, wenn man sie nicht richtig erfasst:

Statistik in Berlin: Polizei ordnet antisemitische Taten Rechtsextremen zu - ohne Belege

Hauptsache das Narrativ der "rechten Bedrohung" aufrechterhalten. 

Außerdem kann man die betroffenen Opfer doch selbst zu Wort kommen lassen. Da ergibt sich ein  anderes - vermutlich von Politik und Medien nicht gewolltes - Bild.

Kriminalstatistik 2017: Mehr linke Gewalt und Judenhass



> Um die Abbildung von Judenhass in der Kriminalstatistik hatte es in den vergangenen Wochen eine breite Debatte gegeben. Experten wiesen auf verschiedene verzerrende Faktoren hin. So werden Vorfälle, bei denen das Motiv unklar ist, automatisch dem rechtsextremistischen Spektrum zugeordnet. Die PKS weicht erheblich von der Erfahrung vieler Juden ab, wie etwa eine Studie der Frankfurter Soziologin Julia Bernstein zeigt. *Demzufolge gaben rund 80 Prozent aller jüdischen Gewaltopfer Muslime als Täter an.*



Also ist es mal wieder - wie überraschend - die Religion des "Friedens".


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Linke Gewalt ist immer gute Gewalt, denn sie ist stets höheren Zielen verpflichtet, bei der es am Ende allen besser ergehen soll und wird!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Linke Gewalt ist immer gute Gewalt, denn sie ist stets höheren Zielen verpflichtet, bei der es am Ende allen besser ergehen soll und wird!


Das kann man so stehen lassen, denn z.B. der Kampf für Menschenrechte darf im Fall des Falles auch gewaltbereit werden, um z.B. einen erneuten Genozid zu verhindern. Ärgerlich wird es nur, dass unsere rechten Propagandisten jede beliebige unerwünschte Gewalttat als "linke" Gewalt einordnen. Aber gut,  damit outen sich die Betroffenen selber.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man die betroffenen Opfer doch selbst zu Wort kommen lassen.


Auch richtig!

*Zentralrat der Juden warnt vor AfD*
Antisemitismus: Zentralrat der Juden warnt vor AfD | ZEIT ONLINE

*Gemeinsame Erklärung gegen die AfD *
https://www.zentralratderjuden.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdfs/Gemeinsame_Erklaerung_gegen_die_AfD_.pdf

*Der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden beklagt in Deutschland eine Schieflage nach rechts
*_"...In vielen Städten sei in jüngster Zeit für  Toleranz und gegen Rassismus, Antisemitismus und Rechtsextremismus  demonstriert worden. Er habe den Eindruck, dass die Menschen aufgewacht  seien und das Erstarken des rechten Randes nicht einfach hinnähmen,  sagte er...."_
Josef Schuster warnt vor >>Gewoehnung an die AfD<< | Juedische Allgemeine


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist es mal wieder - wie überraschend - die Religion des "Friedens".



Man hat also die jüdischen Opfer gefragt und die gaben an, dass es Muslime waren?
Woran haben sie das festgemacht? Hörensagen? Vorurteile?


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man hat also die jüdischen Opfer gefragt und die gaben an, dass es Muslime waren? Woran haben sie das festgemacht? Hörensagen? Vorurteile?



Uh. Spielen wir jetzt etwa eine Runde Victim-Blaming? Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf?

Ja, der Mohammedaner als Täter passt nicht ins linke Weltbild, gell?


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die 80% stammen aus der Studie "Jüdische Perspektiven auf Antisemitismus in Deutschland - Ein Studienbericht für den Expertenrat Antisemitismus" (PDF) vom Institut für interdisziplinäre Konflikt-und Gewaltforschung der Universität Bielefeld. Genauer Seite 21, wobei man dort die Fußnote lesen sollte. 
Ansonsten ist bzgl. Antisemitismus noch "Antisemitische Vorfälle 2018" (PDF) der Recherche- und Informationsstelle Antisemitismus (RIAS) lesenswert, da dieser stärker als die PKS differenziert und die weit verbreiteten Stereotypen, Verschwörungstheorien und antisemitischen Ideologien in verschiedenen Teilen der Gesellschaft Rechnung trägt. Bezieht sich aber halt nur auf Berlin.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wenn man sich den jüngsten Bericht über Antisemitimus in Schulbücher islamischer Ländern anguckt:

„Ganze Generation soll mit Hass auf den Westen aufwachsen“

Dann schließt sich auch der Kreis, warum gerade die meisten Gewalt gegen Menschen jüdischen Glaubens durch Muslime begangen wird. 

Eine der Begleiterscheinungen der Masseneinwanderung ab dem Herbst 2015 vor denen - auch hier im Forum - verstärkt gewarnt worden ist.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich den jüngsten Bericht über Antisemitimus in Schulbücher islamischer Ländern anguckt:
> 
> „Ganze Generation soll mit Hass auf den Westen aufwachsen“.


1. Springer-Zeitung
2. Paywall...


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> 1. Springer-Zeitung



Argumentum ad hominem.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 2. Paywall...



Probemonat.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Langsam sollte es dir mal dämmern, dass du mit deinen Lateinkrämpfen hier keinen beeindruckst.

Ebenso das ständige Rezitieren der Broder-Zeitung, die schon seit jeher gegen Flüchtlinge und Muslime stänkert.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Argumentum ad hominem.


Das Trinkspiel geht weiter. Stößchen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Langsam sollte es dir mal dämmern, dass du mit deinen Lateinkrämpfen hier keinen beeindruckst.



Es geht auch nicht darum, jemanden zu beeindrucken, sondern das von dir gewählte Totschlagargument aufzuzeigen.

Vorschlag. Du verzichtest auf das argumentum ad hominem und ich werde es dafür dann auch nicht mehr ankreiden. Ist doch ne faire Sache, oder nicht?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ebenso das ständige Rezitieren der Broder-Zeitung, die schon seit jeher gegen Flüchtlinge und Muslime stänkert.



Also a) wüsste ich nicht, dass die Zeitung neuerdings Herrn Broder gehört und b) wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern Tatsachen „stänkern“ wäre. 

Aber diese bedingungslose Liebe der politischen Linke (die ja eigentlich religionskritisch und antikonservativ ist) zu der konservativen Religion Islam werde ich nie verstehen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Das Trinkspiel geht weiter. Stößchen!



Was für ein Trinkspiel?


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wer hier alles und jeden als links geißelt sollte sich nicht als neutrale Person aufspielen. "Die Linken" haben übrigend keine Probleme den Islam zu kritisieren.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Insbesondere als Leute, die selbst die selbst wie die rechten Parteien Volksverhetzung begehen, einen Straftatbestand, welcher mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren belegt ist. https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...t-npd-wahlplakate-auf-volksverhetzung,RQRCZA5
Sachsen: SPD stellt Strafanzeige wegen Volksverhetzung gegen NPD - n-tv.de

Aber da schaut auch der Verfassungsschutz nicht so genau hin. Denn müsste er sich auch mit den AfD-Anhängern in der eigenen Behörde beschäftigen, wie z.B. den ehemaligen Chef Maßen. 
Chemnitzer #Wirsindmehr-Konzert im Visier des Geheimdiensts - TAG24
Linksextremismus-Diskussion um #wirsindmehr-Konzert in Chemnitz | MDR.DE
Sachsen: Verfassungsschutz wegen Erwaehnung von Konzert in Chemnitz in der Kritik - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dabei hat man hier schon Situation wie in Diktaturen: 
Leipzig: AfD-Wahlhelfer tragen Schreckschusspistole in Waffenverbotszone | MDR.DE


Edit:
In Chemnitz sind wohl sogar Rechtsextremisten als Eingangskontrolle am Landgericht im  Dienst:
https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/chemnitz...te-szene-chemnitz-sicherheitsbranche-100.html
https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/politik/regional/rechte-sicherheitsfirmen-chemnitz-100.html
Einer davon war an den Hetzjagden auf ausländisch aussehende Menschen im Sommer 2018 beteiligt, wie auf diesem Video zu sehen ist: https://www.zdf.de/politik/frontal-21/pressemitteilung-hetzjagdvideo-chemnitz-100.html


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bundesregierung: Polizei soll mit Staatstrojaner Einbrecher jagen koennen | heise online

Besonders absurd, wenn diese Trojaner selber eventuell bei einem Einbruch aufgespielt werden.

Ergänzung: BKA-Dokument: Polizeibehoerden wollen Staatstrojaner vor allem gegen Drogen einsetzen – netzpolitik.org
https://www.handelsblatt.com/meinun...-staatstrojaner-bekommen-sollte/24232476.html


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> "Die Linken" haben übrigend keine Probleme den Islam zu kritisieren.



Muss mir entgangen sein, als die linken hier zum x-ten Mal sofort ihrer Lieblingsreligion zur Seite gesprungen sind und alles negative relativieren. 

Was ich halt nicht verstehe. Die katholische Kirche wird von den politischen Linken - zu Recht - für ihre Rückständigkeit, ihren Dogmatismus, ihren Erzkonservatismus, ihre Einstellung zu Frauen und Homosexuellen kritisiert. 

Aber all das findet man halt 1 zu 1 auch beim Islam. Und da ist Totenstille bei den linken. Man will ja "weltoffen" und "tolerant" sein, gell?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber da schaut auch der Verfassungsschutz nicht so genau hin. Denn müsste er sich auch mit den AfD-Anhängern in der eigenen Behörde beschäftigen, wie z.B. den ehemaligen Chef Maßen.



Hans-Georg Maassen – Wikipedia



> Hans-Georg Maaßen (* 24. November 1962 in Mönchengladbach)[1] ist ein deutscher Jurist und politischer Beamter *(CDU)*.



Soviel dazu.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Einer davon war an den Hetzjagden auf ausländisch aussehende Menschen im Sommer 2018 beteiligt, wie auf diesem Video zu sehen ist: "Hetzjagd-Video" von Chemnitz - ZDFmediathek



Ach, das Märchen von der Hetzjagd wird immer noch bemüht? 

Interessant, jede Vergewaltigung und Messermord durch eine „Fachkraft“ wird als Einzelfall abgetan, aber ein Streit zwischen Personen wird zur Hetzjagd stilisiert.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Deine Posts sind echt zum totlachen!



> Ach, das Märchen von der Hetzjagd wird immer noch bemüht?



Das ist bildlich dokumentiert und steht auch von Anfang an genau so, im Polizeibericht Chemnitz! Du machst hier wieder genau das, was du permanent im Forum machst, Rechtsrdikalismus, rechte Gewalt und Ausländerhass negieren und verteidigen!



> Interessant, jede Vergewaltigung und Messermord durch eine „Fachkraft“ wird als Einzelfall abgetan, aber ein Streit zwischen Personen wird zur Hetzjagd stilisiert.



Sehr interessant, das diese Aussage von Jemanden kommt, der Schusswaffenopfer in den USA als Einzelfälle sieht, immerhin ein fünfstellige Zahl (15000) bezogen auf 320 Millionen Menschen, während er bei Straftaten (hier Tötungsdelikte) durch Muslime, die wohl bei ~80 liegen bezogen auf 5 Millionen liegen, eine völlig andere Argumentation verfolgt . Vielleicht gehst du nochmal in die Schule, um die Prozente auszurechnen.

Es ist geradezu erschreckend mit welchem Eifer und Scheinargumenten du Ausländerhass sähst und ihn gleichzeitig überall wo er dokumentiert ist, versuchst zu negieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Posts sind echt zum totlachen!



Freut mich immer, wenn ich meine Mitmenschen erheitern kann. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist bildlich dokumentiert und steht auch von Anfang an genau so, im Polizeibericht Chemnitz!



Es gibt ein Video aus zweifelhafter Quelle, das – ohne Vorgeschichte – den Streit zwischen ein paar Personen zeigt. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du machst hier wieder genau das, was du permanent im Forum machst, Rechtsrdikalismus, rechte Gewalt und Ausländerhass negieren und verteidigen!



Ich habe oft genug gesagt, dass ich für Sozialismus nichts übrig habe, auch nicht für den braunen. Aber das man hier im Forum interpretiert, statt zu lesen, ist ja nichts neues. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, das diese Aussage von Jemanden kommt, der Schusswaffenopfer in den USA als Einzelfälle sieht,



Diese Unterstellung kannst du sicherlich beweise, oder?



Don-71 schrieb:


> immerhin ein fünfstellige Zahl (15000) bezogen auf 320 Millionen Menschen, während er bei Straftaten (hier Tötungsdelikte) durch Muslime, die wohl bei ~80 liegen bezogen auf 5 Millionen liegen, eine völlig andere Argumentation verfolgt . Vielleicht gehst du nochmal in die Schule, um die Prozente auszurechnen.



BKA-Zahlen: Asylzuwanderer bei Toetungsdelikten ueberrepraesentiert - WELT

BKA-Lagebild: Gewalt von Zuwanderern gegen Deutsche nimmt zu - WELT




Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist geradezu erschreckend mit welchem Eifer und Scheinargumenten du Ausländerhass sähst und ihn gleichzeitig überall wo er dokumentiert ist, versuchst zu negieren.



Lass mich raten, die zwei Links sind für dich auch nur „Scheinargumente“? 

Außerdem, habe ich mehrfach gesagt, dass ich weder etwas gegen ausländische Staatsbürger, noch gegen Zuwanderung habe. Ich habe etwas gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und kriminelle Ausländer, die wir nicht abschieben.

Gegen echte Fachkräfte, die unser Land bereichern, hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Sofern Deutschland ein Einwanderungsland sein soll, müssen wir halt auch wie richtige Einwanderungsländer entsprechende Regularien aufstellen, wer reinkann und wer nicht und das auch konsequent durchsetzen. So wie es halt Einwanderungsländer tun. 

Aber da hier ja eh nicht gelesen wird, sondern nur interpretiert, wird auch diese Erklärung die Leute nicht abhalten, rumzulügen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Posts sind echt zum totlachen!.


Es ist nicht zum Totlachen. Was an menschenverachtender rechter Rhetorik im Internet zu finden ist, ist an Widerwärtigkeit kaum zu übertreffen. Es wird konsequent versucht, ganzen Bevölkerungsgruppen Vorurteile unterzuschieben. Genauso funktionierte das braune Pack im tausendjährigen Reich und heute wird analog vorgegangen.

Dieses Thema ist keine Plattform für rechtsradikale Rhetorik, hier geht es nur um Sicherheitskräfte in Deutschland und deren Sumpf. Themenfremde Beiträge werden ab jetzt als Spam gemeldet.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

@ Kaaruzo

Ja für meine Unterstellungen habe ich Beweise!
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...3785-offener-brief-trump-162.html#post9411821

Zitat Kaaruzo:


> 21.000 davon sind Suizide. Bleiben also noch ca. 12.000 Morde und ca. 550 Unfälle und ca. 300 Fälle die ungeklärt sind.
> 
> Dem gegenüber stehen ca. 120 Millionen Waffenbesitzer und ca. 300 Millionen Schusswaffen in Privathand.
> 
> Und wegen dieser Gefahr im untersten Prozentbereich sollen wir jetzt Panik schieben? Wurde nicht hier im Forum schon mehrfach gesagt, man solle sich wegen Gefahren, die sich in so winzigen Prozentzahlen abspielen, nicht verrückt machen? Warum hier die Ausnahme?



Die Straftaten durch Zuwanderer bewegen sich in einem noch viel niedrigeren Prozentbereich, nach deinen eigenen Links, was dich nicht daran hindert, hier in diesem Forum mehrfach Auslländerhass zu propagieren und Pauschalisierungen gegenüber Zuwanderern vorzuenehmen!



> Ich habe oft genug gesagt, dass ich für Sozialismus nichts übrig habe, auch nicht für den braunen. Aber das man hier im Forum interpretiert, statt zu lesen, ist ja nichts neues.



Es geht hier nicht um Nationalsozialismus, sondern um deinen eigenen Ausländerhass, den du hier im Forum teilweise auslebst und permanent Taten in Deutschland, die von Ausländerhass motiviert sind versuchst mit Scheinargumenten und Lügen, siehe Chemnitz, zu negieren. Die Hetzjagden stehen und standen von Anfang an im Polizeibericht mit Uhrzeit und Ortsangabe!


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Kaaruzo
> Ja für meine Unterstellungen habe ich Beweise!
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...3785-offener-brief-trump-162.html#post9411821
> 
> Zitat Kaaruzo:



Merkwürdig, ich lese da an keiner Stelle, dass ich diese Toten als Einzelfälle sehe, so wie du es mir unterstellt hast.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Straftaten durch Zuwanderer bewegen sich in einem noch viel niedrigeren Prozentbereich, nach deinen eigenen Links, was dich nicht daran hindert, hier in diesem Forum mehrfach Auslländerhass zu propagieren und Pauschalisierungen gegenüber Zuwanderern vorzuenehmen!



Fakten sind kein Ausländerhass. Darüber hinaus sind das alles vermeidbare Todesfälle, wenn man konsequent Grenzschutz anwenden würde. Viele Menschen, die seit 2015 durch Fachkräfte gestorben sind, könnten noch leben. 

Aber das sind halt die Opfer für die Willkommenskultur, richtig?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

SPAM

Karruzo versucht wieder einmal ein Thema zu kapern und immer wieder rechtsradikale Rhetorik mit verunglimpfenden Worten  oder pauschaler Verunglimpfung vom Mitbürgern in Beiträgen unter zu bringen. Subtil in jedem Beitrag, in der Summe wird das Thema sabotiert. Ich werde ab jetzt themenfremde Beiträge konsequent melden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mit Quellenangabe unterlegte Fakten sind "rechtsradikale Rhetorik". Kannste dir nicht ausdenken.

Aber das beweist mal wieder wunderbar meine These. Linke habe eine unerklärliche Liebe zum Islam und verteidigen dort alles bedingungslos was sie bei der katholischen Kirche - zu Recht - kritisieren.

Kritik an dieser Idelogie wird nicht geduldet und sofort nach Zensur der Kritiker gerufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Erneuter SPAM

Das Thema heißt: "Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte" und wird von bestimmten Usern wieder einmal genutzt, um pauschale Hetze gegen bestimmte Menschengruppen ohne jeden Bezug zum eigentlichen Thema unterzubringen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

A) Du bist kein Moderator, also musst du dich auch nicht so aufspielen.

B)Ich habe etwas zu dem Thema beigetragen:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...trauen-sicherheitskraefte-30.html#post9855804

Ihr habt mal wieder mit sachfremden Themen ablenken wollen, aber das fichst du komischerweise nicht an. 

Als Don-71 über die Schusswaffentoten in den USA gesprochen hat – er hat das Thema angeschnitten, nicht ich – hast du komischerweise nichts von Spam und hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun gesagt. Warum bloß?

Außerdem zum wiederholten Male, harte Fakten (wie die BKA-Zahlen) sind keine Hetzen, auch wenn sie in das eigene Weltbild nicht passen wollen. Zumal die BKA ja auch Bestandteil der Sicherheitskräfte dieses Landes sind, also ja, das passt sehr gut zum Thema.

Hier wird nur einmal mehr versucht, jede berechtige Kritik am Islam zu unterdrücken. Womit wir wieder bei der unerklärlichen Liebe der politische Linke zu dieser Ideologie wären. 

Mal ernsthaft, was faszinierst euch so sehr am Islam, dass ihr ihn ständig verteidigt und jede Kritik daran zu unterdrücken versucht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

*Rechtsextreme bei der Polizei?
Dein Feind und Helfer*

_... Rafael Behr hat einmal auf dieser Wache Dienst getan. 15 Jahre lang  war er Polizist in Hessen. Heute leitet er als Soziologieprofessor die  Forschungsstelle Kultur und Sicherheit an der Akademie der Polizei  Hamburg.

__Für ihn ist der rechtsradikale Chat in Frankfurt am Main  kein Einzelfall: „Es genügt mir nicht zu denken, das sind vier oder fünf  in Frankfurt, die sind böse. Und 16.000 sind gut.“ Das sei zu kurz  gegriffen, sagt der Soziologe. „In Hamburg sagen mir meine Studenten:  Solche Whatsapp-Gruppen, nicht mit Nazi-Sprüchen, aber Gruppen, die man  nicht nach außen trägt und die das Bild der Polizei nicht verbessern  würden, wenn sie nach außen kämen, die gibt es in jeder Dienstgruppe.“ ...

„Wenn wir vielfältiger sind, ob das Frauen betrifft oder Menschen mit  Migrationshintergrund, wenn ich buntere Dienstgruppen habe, führt das zu  einer Sozialhygiene und einer Sprachhygiene. Ich habe viel öfter  Gelegenheit festzustellen, ob das, was ich da sage, auch sozial adäquat  ist. Und dann ist es wichtig, dass das nicht ein homogener Resonanzraum  ist, der das genauso wieder zurückwirft. Sondern dass da jemand ist, der  sagt: Moment, da hast Du mich jetzt persönlich mit getroffen. Denk doch  mal nach! Und das sind genau die Sachen, mit denen wir dann wachsen  werden. Weil viel früher das Feedback da ist: Das ist nicht in Ordnung!“_
Quelle: Rechtsextreme bei der Polizei? - Dein Feind und Helfer


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Straftaten durch Zuwanderer bewegen sich in einem noch viel niedrigeren Prozentbereich, nach deinen eigenen Links, was dich nicht daran hindert, hier in diesem Forum mehrfach Ausländerhass zu propagieren und Pauschalisierungen gegenüber Zuwanderern vorzunehmen!


Es geht ja auch nicht um die Absoluten Zahlen, oder?
Sondern lediglich um die "angeglichene" Zahl derer, die Kriminell werden.
Wenn man die Zahlen auf pro 100k Menschen herunterbricht, sind eben jene Zuwanderer weit überrepräsentiert.
Besonders Verstöße gegen BtmG, Gewalt/Tötungsdelikte und Straftaten gegen die Sexuelle Selbstbestimmung.

Um auf die Sache mit dem Islam zurück zu kommen...
Jede(!) Religion, die sich ernst nimmt, ist gefährlich und falsch. Die Christlichen Kreuzzüge sind eben nur länger her, die Zivilisation hat sich weiterentwickelt, die Muslime sind halt irgendwie im falschen Jahrhundert.
Gleichberechtigung, Menschenrechte, Grundgesetze etc. sind denen egal, da ja im Koran was besseres steht.
Jemand hat geklaut? Hack ihm die Hand ab! Jemand hat die Familienehre beschmutzt? Töte ihn! etc. pp
Deshalb *nehmen die die Pozilei nicht ernst*
Die nehmen die für ne Stunde mit auf die Wache und lassen sie wieder laufen.
In ihren Heimatländern herrscht eben größtenteils Selbsjustiz oder der Obermufti bestimmt, was getan wird.
Die Lächerlichkeit in DE ist mit den ganzen Bewährungsstrafen für die eben irrelevant, kannst dich ja einfach neu anmelden, schwups, hast nen anderen Namen und bist unbegleiteter Minderjähriger


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Du bist kein Moderator, also musst du dich auch nicht so aufspielen.
> 
> B)Ich habe etwas zu dem Thema beigetragen:
> 
> ...



Deine Unterstellungen sind lächerlich und für jeden offensichtlich!

Ich bin weder links noch habe ich etwas für den Islam übrig, genauso wenig habe ich für Ausländerhasser und Lügner übrig, zu beiden Kategorien zähle ich dich!
Im übrigen werden hier nicht die Fakten des BKA kritisiert, sondern deine Interpretation daraus, die bei gleichgelagerten Themen (Tote durch Schusswaffen in den USA, hier Tote durch Migranten), Tote sind nämlich Tote, völlig unterschiedlich ausfallen.
Schusswaffentote in den USA hälst du für Einzelfälle, genauso wie du ein Schusswaffenverbot für Private in den USA ablehnst.
Wieviel Millionen Menschen in den USA könnten noch leben, wenn Schusswaffen in privater Hand konsequent verboten wären, um mal mit deinen eigenen Argumenten Sprüchen hier vorlieb zu nehmen?
Statistik: Anzahl der Toten durch Schusswaffen in den USA hoerer als Zahl von Kriegsopfern - USA - jetzt.de

Und wie gesagt du hast hier mehrfach gegen das Verbot von Schusswaffen in privater Hand argumentiert und mehrfach Schusswaffentote in den USA als Einzelfälle bezeichnet!
Ich wundere mich halt nur, warum die Toten durch Migranten nach deiner Meinung so viel "mehr wert sind", als die Toten durch Schusswaffen in den USA, dass du beide male völlig konträr argumentierst!
Und da kommt halt deine rechte Gesinnung und dein Ausländerhass zum tragen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin weder links noch habe ich etwas für den Islam übrig, genauso wenig habe ich für Ausländerhasser und Lügner übrig, zu beiden Kategorien zähle ich dich!



Komisch, wenn du nicht links bist, warum fühlst du dich dann angesprochen? Und wer selbst lügt und widerlegt wurde, sollte nicht weiterlügen. 

Ich habe wiederholt gesagt, dass ich nichts gegen ausländische Staatsbürger habe. Aber da hier im Forum in einer Tour interpretiert, statt gelesen wird, überrascht es mich auch nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Im übrigen werden hier nicht die Fakten des BKA kritisiert, sondern deine Interpretation daraus, die bei gleichgelagerten Themen (Tote durch Schusswaffen in den USA, hier Tote durch Migranten), Tote sind nämlich Tote, völlig unterschiedlich ausfallen.



Weil das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Schusswaffentote in den USA häst du für einzelfälle, genauso wie du ein Schusswaffenverbot in de USA ablehnst.



Und schon wieder lügst du. Du hast doch den Beitrag von mir zitiert. Wo habe ich da geschrieben, dass ich die Schusswaffentoten für Einzelfälle halte?

Wie gesagt, lesen statt interpretieren. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieviel Millionen Menschen in den USA könnten noch leben, wenn Schusswaffen in privater Hand konsequent verboten wären, um mal mit deinen eigenen Argumenten Sprüchen hier vorlieb zu nehmen?



So wie in Paris das Schusswaffenverbot die Attentäter davon abgehalten hat, mit vollautomatischen Waffen andere Menschen zu ermorden? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt du hast hier mehrfach gegen das Verbot von Schusswaffen in privater Hand argumentiert und mehrfach Schusswaffentote in den USA als Einzelfälle bezeichnet!



Wie oft willst du diese Lüge noch wiederholen? Ich habe es nie als Einzelfälle bezeichnet.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es ist keine Lüge, sondern Zitate von dir, wenn ich irgendwann heute noch die Zeit und Lust habe, suche ich davon noch mehrere heraus, die übrigen mitlesenden Teilnehmer in diesem Forum, wissen sowieso worum es geht und welche Aussagen zu den Themen getätigt hast.

Du machst dich einfach nur lächerlich und der einzige Lügner hier bist du, siehe Chemnitz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Statt einfach zuzugeben, dass man falsch lag, wird halt weiter die Schiene Angriff gefahren.

So langweilig, so vorhersehbar.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich muss nichts zugeben, deine Aussagen zu Schusswaffen in den USA sind hier im Forum dokumntiert und die meisten die hier mitlesen, wissen darüber bescheid.
Deine Nebelgranaten sind nur lächerlich und vorhersehbar, wie bei den meisten Menschen, die stumpfen Hass predigen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich muss nichts zugeben, deine Aussagen zu Schusswaffen in den USA sind hier im Forum dokumntiert und die meisten die hier mitlesen, wissen darüber bescheid.
> Deine Nebelgranaten sind nur lächerlich und vorhersehbar, wie bei den meisten Menschen, die stumpfen Hass predigen!



Ich suche die ganze Zeit das Wort "Einzelfall" bzw. "Einzelfälle" vergeblich in dem von dir zitierten Beitrag. Also wo genau steht das?

Gib doch einfach zu, dass du gelogen hast und falsch lagst. Und du musst auch nicht weiterlügen, das bringt doch nichts.


----------



## Poulton (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Toxische Maennlichkeit von Kandel bis Chemnitz | apabiz



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> die Muslime sind halt irgendwie im falschen Jahrhundert.


Oder man sollte sich mal genauer den Einfluß anschauen, denn Staaten wie Saudi-Arabien, Iran, Ölscheichtümer, etc. auf die Imame und den Islamunterricht haben. Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, dass man in dem Punkt anscheinend in Griechenland schon weiter ist: Islam in Griechenland - Eine staatliche Moschee fuer Athen


> [...]
> Kalatzis: „Anders als die griechischen Kirchen und Synagogen, deren Bau  die Gläubigen durch Spenden mitfinanzieren, wird die Athener Moschee als  einziges Gotteshaus komplett von der griechischen Staatskasse  finanziert. Wir wollen dadurch Spenden aus dem Ausland vermeiden. Denn  mit dem Geld kommt auch die Einflussnahme auf die Imame und auf die  Gläubigen. Andere europäische Länder wissen nur zu gut, was das  bedeutet. Auch Deutschland, Österreich und Holland.“
> [...]
> „Vor den Plänen zu dieser Moschee sollte eine Moschee außerhalb  Athens gebaut werden. Das Geld dazu wollte Saudi-Arabien beisteuern.  Gott sei dank war die orthodoxe Kirche dagegen, denn sonst hätten wir  jetzt in Athen Wahhabismus und Extremismus. Wir als griechische Muslime  wollen kein Geld aus dem Ausland. Wir wollen nicht die Verhältnisse, die  es dadurch in anderen Ländern gibt.“
> [...]


Aber ich vergaß: Saudi-Arabien ist ja (angeblich) der beste Verbündete des Westens. Aber wenn man soetwas als Verbündeten hat, braucht man keine Feinde mehr, da ist man genug gestraft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Oder man sollte sich mal genauer den Einfluß anschauen, denn Staaten wie Saudi-Arabien, Iran, Ölscheichtümer, etc. auf die Imame und den Islamunterricht haben.
> 
> Aber ich vergaß: Saudi-Arabien ist ja (angeblich) der beste Verbündete des Westens. Aber wenn man soetwas als Verbündeten hat, braucht man keine Feinde mehr, da ist man genug gestraft.



Ich werde nie verstehen, warum der Westen den Iran als feindlich betrachtet, dass gleich konservative und rückständige Saudi-Arabien aber als Verbündete sieht. Das ergibt schlicht keinen Sinn.

Wobei eigentlich schon. Saudi-Arabien macht beste Geschäfte mit uns. Da kann man schon mal über "Kleinigkeiten" hingwegsehen.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht um die Absoluten Zahlen, oder?
> Sondern lediglich um die "angeglichene" Zahl derer, die Kriminell werden.
> Wenn man die Zahlen auf pro 100k Menschen herunterbricht, sind eben jene Zuwanderer weit überrepräsentiert.
> Besonders Verstöße gegen BtmG, Gewalt/Tötungsdelikte und Straftaten gegen die Sexuelle Selbstbestimmung.
> ...


ich habe hier bis jetzt zwar nicht wirklich mitgelesen aber bei deiner Stammtischrede hier möchte ich hinzufügen das du von dem Thema islam und Religion erschreckend wenig Ahnung zu haben scheinst. Du sprichst von „denen“ und „die“ und kennst doch nur eine kleine Minderheit von Menschen die der Religion islam angehören. Wenn du überhaupt jemand persönlich kennst. Das halbwissen benutzt du um Milliarden Menschen über einen Kamm zu scheren. Sehr unreflektiert und Kleingeistig, gehörst du doch, nach deiner Rede nach, zu den „weiter entwickelten“.
ich empfehle bei geistiger Verkümmerung immer zu reisen. Möglichst lange und weit und häufig. Das erweitert den Horizont und schärft den Blick auf das wesentliche. Alternativ das Buch „der Medicus“, das ist billiger als reisen.
rechtschreibfehler passieren, schreibe am Telefon.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In welches der 56 liebreizenden Staaten, die Mitglied im OIC sind, sollte man deiner Meinung nach reisen?

Im welchem dieser 56 Staaten kann ich den "friedlichen" Islam den am besten erleben?


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Im welchem dieser 56 Staaten kann ich den "friedlichen" Islam den am besten erleben?



Ich kann dir den Oman mal empfehlen. Die Schwester meiner Mutter ist mit ihrem Mann schon 2x dort gewesen und ist sehr begeistert.
Sehr gastfreundliche Menschen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Stammtischrede also 
Ich könnte dir nun zig Videos und Beiträge verlinken, die genau das, was ich geschrieben habe bestätigen.
Nur würde ich dafür wahrscheinlich gesperrt werden, weil es nicht erlaubt ist, Videos mit Gewalt o.ä. zu posten.
Ich habe privat genug Eindrücke gesammelt, um mir ein Bild davon zu machen, wie die meisten religiösen Anhänger des Islam ticken.
Studien bestätigen das, Ex-Muslime bestätigen das etc.
Der springende Punkt ist, dass die anderen Religionen (auch, wenn sie genau so dumm und unnötig sind, wie der Islam) nicht so politisiert sind.

Denke, was du willst, und schreib, was du willst. Aber wirf anderen nicht irgend einen Schwachsinn vor, von dem DU keine Ahnung hast.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In welches der 56 liebreizenden Staaten, die Mitglied im OIC sind, sollte man deiner Meinung nach reisen?
> 
> Im welchem dieser 56 Staaten kann ich den "friedlichen" Islam den am besten erleben?


Am liebsten würde ich gefahrlos mit meiner Freundin reisen (weiß, blond, blauäugig, trägt gerne Hotpants und weit ausgeschnittene Shirts) kannst du da Tipps geben? 
Am besten wandern mit Zelt, soll ja ganz schön sein. Marokko zum Beispiel?


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Der springende Punkt ist, dass die anderen Religionen (auch, wenn sie genau so dumm und unnötig sind, wie der Islam) nicht so politisiert sind.



Das erkläre mal den Leuten aus Alabama, die dort gerade schwer am Rad drehen.
US-Bundesstaat Alabama: Abtreibung nach Vergewaltigung? Verboten! | tagesschau.de

Religiöser Fanatismus gibt es überall. Was aber hat das jetzt mit dem Vertrauen in den Sicherheitskräften zu tun?


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das erkläre mal den Leuten aus Alabama, die dort gerade schwer am Rad drehen.
> US-Bundesstaat Alabama: Abtreibung nach Vergewaltigung? Verboten! | tagesschau.de
> 
> Religiöser Fanatismus gibt es überall. Was aber hat das jetzt mit dem Vertrauen in den Sicherheitskräften zu tun?



Gar nichts, man will nur Beiträge anzahl sammeln oder Stimmung machen. 

Man könnte doch ein Thread dafür aufmachen,
Und am Ende werden diese gesperrt, ihr wisst ja wieso weshalb und warum


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann dir den Oman mal empfehlen. Die Schwester meiner Mutter ist mit ihrem Mann schon 2x dort gewesen und ist sehr begeistert.
> Sehr gastfreundliche Menschen.



Oman 2017/18 | Amnesty International

Scheint mir jetzt nicht unbedingt das ideale Reiseziel zu sein. 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich gefahrlos mit meiner Freundin reisen (weiß, blond, blauäugig, trägt gerne Hotpants und weit ausgeschnittene Shirts) kannst du da Tipps geben?
> Am besten wandern mit Zelt, soll ja ganz schön sein. Marokko zum Beispiel?



Könnte ungut ausgehen. 

Marokko: Touristinnen aus Skandinavien wurden offenbar Opfer eines Terrorakts - WELT


----------



## Poulton (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Im welchem dieser 56 Staaten kann ich den "friedlichen" Islam den am besten erleben?


Bis zum Jugoslawienkrieg und den Zeitpunkt, als Saudi-Arabien und Ölscheichtümer "Freiwillige" der Marke "Osama und Sohn KG" dorthin entsendet hat, hätte man Bosnien-Herzegowina nennen können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Bis zum Jugoslawienkrieg und den Zeitpunkt, als Saudi-Arabien und Ölscheichtümer "Freiwillige" der Marke "Osama und Sohn KG" dorthin entsendet hat, hätte man Bosnien-Herzegowina nennen können.



Einer der vielen Gründe, warum man mit Saudi-Arabien und den anderen Golfstaaten nicht zusammenarbeiten sollte. Das sind mit die größten Sponsoren des Terrors.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Könnte ungut ausgehen.
> 
> Marokko: Touristinnen aus Skandinavien wurden offenbar Opfer eines Terrorakts - WELT


Deswegen der "  "


Natürlich, in den USA hast du eben noch die fanatischen Christen. Wie gesagt, ich bin keiner Religion positiv gestimmt.
Zu diesem Thema gibt es ja ganze Organisationen: Lebensrechtsbewegung – Wikipedia

In der heutigen Zeit können sich eben alle Vollidioten einfach und schnell über den ganzen Globus vernetzen und organisieren.

Fanatismus und Extremismus ist NIE gut. Egal was man sich auf die Flagge schreibt.


Aber nun genug


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> .... oder Stimmung machen. ...


Unter den hier Schreibenden identifiziert man eine Menge Polizisten oder solche, die sich als welche ausgeben. Anstatt, dass diese gegen die menschenverachtenden Netzwerke innerhalb ihrer Dienststellen vorgehen, wird pauschal auf einer Gruppe herumgetreten. Anstatt ordentlich zu ermitteln und Straftaten gerichtsverwertbar aufzuarbeiten, sehen wir typische rechte Prinzipchen, sich als armes Opfer gegen die übergroßen Feinde hinzustellen und nutzt es als Legitimation für Rassismus. Ordentlich und mit aller Härte des Gesetze wird nur gegen Anarchisten vorgegangen, der typische Fussballhooligan oder der rechtsextreme Kamerad bleibt unbehelligt. Organisierte Kriminalität auch innerhalb von Großfamilien ist seit Jahrzehnten bekannt, gemacht wird wenig.

Vermutlich wäre es für Polizisten sinnvoll, bestimmte Länder zu bereisen. Was ich in Wüstengegenden in Marokko und Tunesien an Gastfreundschaft und Hilfsbereitschaft erlebt habe, sucht seinesgleichen. Selbst eine Einladung von alten Arbeitskollegen in den Iran werde ich noch nutzen. Das könnte helfen, Vorurteile abzubauen und Verständnis zu wecken. Aber darum geht es Rechtsextremen nicht. Diese Gruppe sucht immer irgend einen Stellvertreter, den man unterdrücken kann, völlig egal, wer das ist. Rechtsextreme sehen sich als benachteiligte arme Opfer, genau das lesen wir auch hier im Forum immer wieder.



Threshold schrieb:


> Religiöser Fanatismus gibt es überall. Was aber  hat das jetzt mit dem Vertrauen in den Sicherheitskräften zu  tun?


Es ist die Agenda hinter den Texten. Egal in welchem Thema, Hautsache Stimmung machen.


----------



## Poulton (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Natürlich, in den USA hast du eben noch die fanatischen Christen.


Da braucht man nichtmal so weit zu gehen. Siehe Jugoslawienkriege und was dort von Seiten orthodoxer und katholischer Christen gegenüber Muslimen als auch gegeneinander veranstaltet wurde: Massenvergewaltigung, ethnische Säuberungen, Genozid (u.a. Massaker von Srebenica), ...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einer der vielen Gründe, warum man mit Saudi-Arabien und den anderen Golfstaaten nicht zusammenarbeiten sollte. Das sind mit die größten Sponsoren des Terrors.


Ich bin ja gespannt was dabei rauskommt: US court allows 9/11 victims' lawsuits claiming Saudi Arabia helped plan terror attack | The Independent

Aber ja: Auch eines der Gründe, warum man dem Beispiel Griechenlands folgend die Ausbildung der Imame in die eigene Hand nehmen sollte (sowie die Hasspresider aus S-A, Ölscheichtümer, Iran und Türkei ausweisen sollte).


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ordentlich und mit aller Härte des Gesetze wird nur gegen Anarchisten vorgegangen


Dann interpretier ich hier einfach auch mal:
Also findest du das gut, Polizisten mit Steinen zu bewerfen?  

Die Rechten bewegen sich meistens am Gesetzlichen Rand, sodass man denen rein Rechtlich oft nichts kann, die Gesellschaft erledigt das aber mit einem Social-Media-Shitstorm meistens sehr schnell. Sehe ich zwar auch als falsch an, aber was willste machen? 

Zu den Großfamilien:
Clans in NRW: Ermittler geben tiefe Einblicke in Strukturen - FOCUS Online

Und wieder back 2 Topic:
Vertrauen in die Polizei habe ich nicht, und hatte ich noch nie. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich in nem Kaff wohne, in dem fast nie was passiert.
Wenn man hier nach 22 Uhr noch draußen unterwegs ist, wird man meistens direkt kontrolliert. Die ganzen Assi-Sammelstellen AKA Bushaltestellen, Bahnhof und Parks werden von der Polizei gemieden, da sich dort meistens um die 10-15 Leute aufhalten, die gewaltbereit sind, und das den Polizisten zu stressig ist


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Vertrauen in die Polizei habe ich nicht, und hatte ich noch nie. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich in nem Kaff wohne, in dem fast nie was passiert.
> Wenn man hier nach 22 Uhr noch draußen unterwegs ist, wird man meistens direkt kontrolliert. Die ganzen Assi-Sammelstellen AKA Bushaltestellen, Bahnhof und Parks werden von der Polizei gemieden, da sich dort meistens um die 10-15 Leute aufhalten, die gewaltbereit sind, und das den Polizisten zu stressig ist



Ich wohne auch in einem Dorf aber die Polizei macht genau das, was sie soll. Sie fährt mal hindurch zum zu zeigen, dass sie da ist.
Und kontrolliert wurde ich noch nie, egal wann ich unterwegs war.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> Vertrauen in die Polizei habe ich nicht, und hatte ich noch nie. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich in nem Kaff wohne, in dem fast nie was passiert.
> Wenn man hier nach 22 Uhr noch draußen unterwegs ist, wird man meistens direkt kontrolliert. Die ganzen Assi-Sammelstellen AKA Bushaltestellen, Bahnhof und Parks werden von der Polizei gemieden, da sich dort meistens um die 10-15 Leute aufhalten, die gewaltbereit sind, und das den Polizisten zu stressig ist



Diese Aussage bzw. Pauschalierung kann man nur als totalen Schwachsinn bezeichnen!


----------



## Poulton (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Rein interessehalber: Habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht, dass ich Zeit meines Lebens (mittlerweile schon 32 Jahre) noch nie von der Polizei angehalten und kontrolliert wurde?


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich wurde in den letzten 5 Jahren ~20 mal kontrolliert, als ich zu Fuß/mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs war, 4 mal davon sogar Tagsüber.

Warum? Keine Ahnung, die haben halt einfach nichts zu tun 

Edit:


Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht, dass ich Zeit meines Lebens (mittlerweile schon 32 Jahre) noch nie von der Polizei angehalten und kontrolliert wurde?


Mh, vielleicht bist du zu unauffällig?


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht, dass ich Zeit meines Lebens (mittlerweile schon 32 Jahre) noch nie von der Polizei angehalten und kontrolliert wurde?



Du machst eher alles richtig!

Obwohl schon 48 Jahre und immer im relevanten Alter in oder am Rand von Großstädten gelebt, bin ich bis jetzt vielleicht 5-6 mal angehalten worden. 
Auf dem Land oder Dorf ist es eher statistisch noch weniger, wenn man zu den Normalbürgern zählt.


----------



## Poulton (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mh, vielleicht bist du zu unaffällig?


Was mich angesichts meiner roten Haare und Sommersprossen doch ein wenig verwundert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gespannt was dabei rauskommt: US court allows 9/11 victims' lawsuits claiming Saudi Arabia helped plan terror attack | The Independent



Schauen wir mal. War das nicht auch der Fall, wo Obama dagegen war, weil der Kongress es US-Bürger ermöglichen wollte, gegen Saudi-Arabien zu klagen und er Probleme mit dem Verbündeten befürchtete?



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber ja: Auch eines der Gründe, warum man dem Beispiel Griechenlands folgend die Ausbildung der Imame in die eigene Hand nehmen sollte (sowie die Hasspresider aus S-A, Ölscheichtümer, Iran und Türkei ausweisen sollte).



Wäre ein Anfang.



Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht, dass ich Zeit meines Lebens (mittlerweile schon 32 Jahre) noch nie von der Polizei angehalten und kontrolliert wurde?



Noch nicht mal im Auto?



Poulton schrieb:


> Was mich angesichts meiner roten Haare und Sommersprossen doch ein wenig verwundert.



Im Koerper des Feindes - Ganze Folgen - Season 09 - Ep 11 | South Park Studios Deutscheland


----------



## Poulton (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal im Auto?


Ich habe und hatte weder Auto noch Fahrerlaubnis und ich glaube das ist besser für alle Beteiligten. 

Genug OT.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> War das nicht auch der Fall, wo Obama dagegen war, weil der Kongress es US-Bürger ermöglichen wollte, gegen Saudi-Arabien zu klagen und er Probleme mit dem Verbündeten befürchtete?


Ja.
Justice Against Sponsors of Terrorism Act - Wikipedia


> Introduced in the Senate as S. 2040 by John Cornyn (R-TX) on September 16, 2015
> Committee consideration by Senate Judiciary
> Passed the Senate on May 17, 2016 (voice vote)
> Passed the House on September 9, 2016 (voice vote)
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Dann interpretier ich hier einfach auch mal:
> Also findest du das gut, Polizisten mit Steinen zu bewerfen?


Warum sollte ich. Ich verstehe aber, dass Du scheinbar kein  Problem mit Fussball-Hooligans hast, die ganze Straßenzüge in Schutt und Asche legen oder mit Rechtsextremen, die Häuser anzünden. Genau darum geht es in diesem Thema. Bestimmte Straftaten werden von der Polizei nicht bis wenig verfolgt, zumindest wirkt es so. Es scheint, so meine Interpretation, in die politische Agenda zu passen. Die Polizei geht mit Härte gegen ungefährliche Mitbürger los, wie Autofahrer oder Steuerhinterzieher, vor organisierter Kriminalität und Rechtsextremen zieht sie den Schwanz ein. 

Mein Vertrauen in die Polizei war einmal grenzenlos, mit jedem Jahr wird es ein bisschen weniger.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Was mich angesichts meiner roten Haare und Sommersprossen doch ein wenig verwundert.


Na gut, mein Aussehen kann man irgendwo zwischen Punk und Scene einordnen, daran liegts bei mir wahrscheinlich, aber die sollten mich doch eigentlich kennen, nach derart vielen Kontrollen 
Wollen mir wohl einfach auf den Sack gehen 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich. Ich verstehe aber, dass Du scheinbar kein  Problem mit Fussball-Hooligans hast, die ganze Straßenzüge in Schutt und Asche legen oder mit Rechtsextremen, die Häuser anzünden.


Der "  " hat einen Sinn, den du in dem Kontext wohl nicht verstehen willst.
Kleiner Tipp: Der "  " wird oft als Markierung für Ironie bzw. Sarkasmus genutzt.

Dass du denkst, dass ich rechts(extrem?) bin ist ja nichts neues 



> Genau darum geht es in diesem Thema. Bestimmte Straftaten werden von der Polizei nicht bis wenig verfolgt, zumindest wirkt es so.


Da stimme ich dir natürlich zu, das hat aber eher weniger mit der politischen Motivation der Tat zu tun, als mit der Tat an sich. Ich erkenne zumindest kein Muster, dass Rechts/Links bei gleichen Straftaten mehr oder weniger verfolgt werden.



> Es scheint, so meine Interpretation, in die politische Agenda zu passen.
> Die Polizei geht mit Härte gegen ungefährliche Mitbürger los, wie Autofahrer oder Steuerhinterzieher, vor organisierter Kriminalität und Rechtsextremen zieht sie den Schwanz ein.


Diese Liste kann man beliebig erweitern, die Polizei zieht vor so ziemlich allem den Schwanz ein. Autofahrer würde ich allerdings generell nicht als ungefährlich einstufen.


> Mein Vertrauen in die Polizei war einmal grenzenlos, mit jedem Jahr wird es ein bisschen weniger.


Jeder macht Fehler


----------



## MfDoom (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Oh man, ich weiss warum ich mich aus solchen Diskussionen im Forum raus halte 
Drei Haare am Sack und das Mittlere pisst


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die Rechten bewegen sich meistens am Gesetzlichen Rand, sodass man denen rein Rechtlich oft nichts kann, die Gesellschaft erledigt das aber mit einem Social-Media-Shitstorm meistens sehr schnell. Sehe ich zwar auch als falsch an, aber was willste machen?


Hier begann das Wegsehen der Sicherheitskräfte , und es wird jedes Jahr schlimmer. 
Du nennst das "gesetzlicher Rand", ich nenne es Bürgerkrieg:

*Rostock Lichtenhagen - Spiegel TV Zeitgeschichte
YouTube*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht um die Absoluten Zahlen, oder?
> Sondern lediglich um die "angeglichene" Zahl derer, die Kriminell werden.
> Wenn man die Zahlen auf pro 100k Menschen herunterbricht, sind eben jene Zuwanderer weit überrepräsentiert.
> Besonders Verstöße gegen BtmG, Gewalt/Tötungsdelikte und Straftaten gegen die Sexuelle Selbstbestimmung.



Eigentlich sollten sie vor allem bei Diebstählen überproportional auftauchen, weniger bei den genannten außer BtmG. Alle vier haben aber eins gemeinsam: In allen Statistiken sind junge, arme Männer mit maximal mittlerer Bildung deutlich überrepräsentiert. Das aber weitestgehend unabhängig vom kulturellen Hintergrund. Da Flüchtlinge selten reich sind, weil sie nunmal alles verloren haben, ein Alter mit der für die ersten Fluchtabschnitte nötigen Fitness haben und überprotportional oft männliche Familienangehörige vorgeschickte werden, in der (oft nicht erfolgreichen) Hoffnung, die Familie schnellstmöglich nach zu holen, sind also Bevölkerungsgruppen, die in Deutschland gehäuft kriminell sind, unter Flüchtlingen besonders oft vertreten, womit letztere auch häufiger in der Kriminalitätsstatistik auftauchen.



> In ihren Heimatländern herrscht eben größtenteils Selbsjustiz oder der Obermufti bestimmt, was getan wird.



Es ist wortwörtlich die Aufgabe eines Muftis in einer islamischen Gesellschaft zu bestimmen, wos lang geht... . Und der Rest deiner Vorurteile läuft auch meilenweit an der Realität dabei. Die genannten harten Strafen werden vor allem auf der arabischen Halbinsel, wo Selbstjustiz (außerhalb der Bürgerkriegsregion im Jemen) die absolute Ausnahme darstellt und die drakonischen Strafen Teil des Rechtsstaats sind, umgekehrt wird in allen drei Kurdenregionen in den nicht städtischen Gebieten wohl noch recht viel auf gemeinschaftlicher Ebene "geklärt", dann aber öfters mit Entschädigungszahlungen. Die körperlichen Strafen stehen meines Wissens nach übrigens nicht im Koran, sondern werden aus ein paar Hadithen abgeleitet - oder eben nicht, wenn man zwar Moslem aber kein blutlustiger arabisch-traditioneller ist. Und aus der Polizei-Ecke hört man afaik eher beschwerden über die zweite und vor allem dritte Migranten-Generation - und von deren Eltern auch. Also Leute, die 100% in Deutschland (as)sozialisiert wurden und die nicht nur vor der Polizei, sondern auch vor allen anderen keinen Respekt haben. Vollkommen unabhängig vom Strafgesetzbuch.



> Die Lächerlichkeit in DE ist mit den ganzen Bewährungsstrafen für die eben irrelevant, kannst dich ja einfach neu anmelden, schwups, hast nen anderen Namen und bist unbegleiteter Minderjähriger



Kann man nicht. Die Fingerabdrücke werden seit längerem und von Kriminellen schon immer systematisch erfasst. Und beim Alter kann man zwar ein paar Jahre schummeln, aber nicht unbegrenzt.




Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht, dass ich Zeit meines Lebens (mittlerweile schon 32 Jahre) noch nie von der Polizei angehalten und kontrolliert wurde?



Vermutlich fährst du nicht nur kein Auto, sondern auch kein Fahrrad und wohnst ggf. nicht einmal in einer Großstadt. Wenn du jetzt auch noch kurze oder zumindest glatte Haare trägst, könnte man fast schon davon ausgehen, du wolltest gar nicht kontrolliert werden. Dein mutmaßlich größter "Fehler" ist aber, dass du mehr oder minder nordeurasisch aussiehst, anstatt einer afrikanischen oder vorderasiatischen Minderheit anzugehören.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Video aus zweifelhafter Quelle, das – ohne Vorgeschichte – den Streit zwischen ein paar Personen zeigt.



Falsch. Es gibt mehrere Videos. Diese zeigen z.B. ist auf 3 Videos die selbe Person im Hintergrund zu sehen, womit klar ist, das die alle vom selben Ort stammen. Zeitstempel und GPS passt auch. 
Das ist der Mensch, der in Chemnitz von einem Neonazi gejagt wurde › ze.tt
Zeuge bestaetigt Echtheit des Chemnitzer Hetzjagd-Videos


			
				https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2018-09/chemnitz-video-sachsen-hans-georg-maassen-verfassungsschutz-angriff-mob-fakten schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mann mit der blauen Jacke ist wichtig. Denn er findet sich auf zwei weiteren Videos, die am selben Tag von zwei weiteren Personen unabhängig voneinander gedreht worden sind. Er kann damit als Beleg dafür dienen, dass das diskutierte Video echt ist.


Video von Chemnitz: Wurden in Chemnitz Menschen gejagt? | ZEIT ONLINE




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier wird nur einmal mehr versucht, jede berechtige Kritik am Islam zu unterdrücken. Womit wir wieder bei der unerklärlichen Liebe der politische Linke zu dieser Ideologie wären.



Es geht wird hier keine Kritik am Islam unterdrückt, denn der Islam ist überhaupt *nicht Teil des Themas*. 
Außerdem solltest du deine Volksverhetzung unterlassen. Ansonsten wird diese konsequent strafrechtlich verfolgt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Marokko: Touristinnen aus Skandinavien wurden offenbar Opfer eines Terrorakts - WELT



Kann einem in in Scandinavien genauso passieren. Utoya-Film "22. Juli" auf Netflix: „Wir koennen von Norwegen lernen“ - Kultur - Tagesspiegel

Ich war selber schon in Marokko, da fand ich die dunklen gestalten in Prag eine Woche später unheimlicher.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch in einem Dorf aber die Polizei macht genau das, was sie soll. Sie fährt mal hindurch zum zu zeigen, dass sie da ist.



Außer die BP, die mal kurz am Bahnhof angehalten hat und einmal über den Bahnsteig gelaufen ist, hab ich bei uns schon ewig keine Polizei mehr gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Außer die BP, die mal kurz am Bahnhof angehalten hat und einmal über den Bahnsteig gelaufen ist, hab ich bei uns schon ewig keine Polizei mehr gesehen.



Die Polizei hält auch bei uns mal an, meist am Döner Laden, um sich zu stärken.
Und dann stehen die beiden da und warten, bis sie dran sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

- Offtopic - 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit Quellenangabe unterlegte Fakten sind "rechtsradikale Rhetorik". .


Mäuschen, es geht um themenfremden SPAM. Ich könnte Dir jetzt auch mit "Fakten" untermalen, das amarikanische Autos viel bessa als unsere sind. Aber auch das würde hier nicht interessieren, verstehst Du?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9bjgkS41HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In welches der 56 liebreizenden Staaten, die Mitglied im OIC sind, sollte man deiner Meinung nach reisen?
> Im welchem dieser 56 Staaten kann ich den "friedlichen" Islam den am besten erleben?



Ägypten, Jordanien Kuwait, Libanon (Beirut - beste!), Oman, Tunesien.
Das sind die Staaten in denen man derzeit wohl am einfachsten reisen kann, wobei, aktuell ist Ramadan, mit deiner Einstellung würd ich erst nach dem Fastenmonat einen solchen Trip wagen. Mein Tipp wäre der Oman.

Türkei & VAE hab ich mal außen vorgelassen, beide Staaten eignen sich nicht ganz so gut im den Islam zu erleben, ist dort aber auch möglich.

Bevor du sagst "sowenige aus 56 Staaten". Ja, ich hab all die Staaten ausgelassen die derzeit Probleme haben, ich muss dich allerdings enttäuschen, die beruhen in den meisten Fällen nicht auf der Religion sondern auf innenpolitischen oder sozio-ökonomischen Problemen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei ich auch die Türkei mit ihrem Umbruch in die Diktatur nicht bereisen würde. Es sind dort schon etliche Deutsche willkürlich verhaftet wurden.

Aber jetzt BTT.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch die Türkei mit ihrem Umbruch in die Diktatur nicht bereisen würde. Es sind dort schon etliche Deutsche willkürlich verhaftet wurden.



Der Socken-in-Sandalen Deutsche hat (fast) nichts zu befürchten. Bei den Deutschen die verhaftet wurden hat es sich in den meisten Fällen um Menschen mit einem kurdischen / türkischen / Erdogan kritischen Hintergrund gehandelt.
Das Auswärtige Amt hat das ebenfalls in seiner Warnung bezüglich der Türkei so zusammengefasst. 

Dem normalen Urlauber / Reisenden passiert nichts, Ausnahmen sind jene Personen die PKK-affine Accounts / Postings in Social Media verfolgen, auf entsprechende Demos gehen, der Gülen Bewegung angehören, oder aber NGO-Mitarbeiter, besonders im Bereich Menschenrechte bzw. Journalisten.
Mag gerade vllt unangenehm sein, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Was ist eigentlich aus diesem Thema geworden? Hatte es irgend ein Nachspiel? Man liest nichts und ich finde nichts...
Rechtes Netzwerk in der Bundeswehr: Hannibals Schattenarmee - taz.de

Nur die TAZ bleibt dran und deckt weiter auf
*
Direkter Draht zum Verfassungsschutz*
_Der Verein Uniter e.V. bildet Zivilisten in Militärtaktik aus. Ein Verfassungsschutz-Mitarbeiter hat ihn mitgegründet._
taz-Recherche zu „Hannibal“-Netzwerk: Direkter Draht zum Verfassungsschutz - taz.de


- Offtopic -


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch die Türkei mit ihrem Umbruch in die Diktatur nicht bereisen würde.


Wird dieses Thema jetzt zu einem Reisefred? Ich reise auch nicht in die USA, weil das Einreiseprozedere entwürdigend und rechtlos ist, dazu sind weite Bereiche der USA gefährlicher als Afghanistan, schaut man auf die Anzahl der Morde. Mexiko ist raus, da wurden Kollegen schon entführt und Brasilien ist extrem gefährlich etc. So ist das nun mal. Die Welt wird ärmer und wer sichtbar Geld hat wird zum Ziel. Die Gastfreundschaft z.B. in Marokko in Wüstenoasen dagegen war in jeder Hinsicht vorbildlich. 

Was hat das aber mit deutschen Sicherheitskräften zu tun? Springt doch bitte nicht über jedes Stöckchen der Menschenfeinde. Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bei Hannibal & Co ist immer noch offen, in wie weit überhaupt Leute an strafrechtlichen Inhalten beteiligt waren. Mit rechts, Waffenfetishismus und (para-)militärischen Aktivitäten hatten Bundeswehr und Verfassungsschutz ja noch nie ein Problem, erst bei rechtsextrem, terroristischen Plänen und illegaler Beschaffung von Waffen wird man aktiv. (Vielleicht.) Die Anforderungen sind aber durch eine Wehrsportgruppe ohne offene politische Zielsetzung noch nicht erfüllt, man muss also jedem Mitglied dieser Plattform spezifische illegale Aktivitäten nachweisen.
Das dauert bzw. wird wohl in vielen Fällen nie stattfinden. Schließlich müsste hier vielfach die Bundeswehr die Bundeswehr anschwärzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schließlich müsste hier vielfach die Bundeswehr die Bundeswehr anschwärzen.


Darum geht es mir ja in diesem Thema. Solange es eine Wehrpflichtigenarmee war, bestand die Bundeswehr aus einem mehr oder weniger repräsentativem Querschnitt der Bevölkerung. Das ist jetzt passe. Ich bin darum für ein soziales Jahr für alle, egal ob man oder Frau, behindert oder Migrant. Gerade auch, weil immer mehr Auszubildende und Studenten zuhause wohnen bleiben und nach Beendigung des Bildungsweges immer noch unselbstständig sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Also eine Gruppe war zu Wehrpflichzeiten nie repräsentativ vertreten:
Frauen.

Trotzdem haben die Kampfemanzen (pun very intended) da nie auf Gleichberechtigung gepocht und eine Quotenregelung gefordert


----------



## seahawk (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum geht es mir ja in diesem Thema. Solange es eine Wehrpflichtigenarmee war, bestand die Bundeswehr aus einem mehr oder weniger repräsentativem Querschnitt der Bevölkerung. Das ist jetzt passe. Ich bin darum für ein soziales Jahr für alle, egal ob man oder Frau, behindert oder Migrant. Gerade auch, weil immer mehr Auszubildende und Studenten zuhause wohnen bleiben und nach Beendigung des Bildungsweges immer noch unselbstständig sind.



Aber bei Abschaffung der Bundeswehr, denn schon durch die geschichtliche Belastung und den Umgang mit Waffen zieht eine deutsche Armee immer braunen Dreck an. Deutschland kann man nur verändern mit einer konsequent pazifistischen und sozialistischen Politik.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wird halt darauf hinauslaufen in wie weit den Typen direkt Landesverrat und andere Straftaten nachgewiesen werden kann. Dann würden die direkt von der Polizei und der Staatsanwaltschaft verfolgt und der Verfassungsschutz wäre raus. 
Bei denen die noch Beamte sind, wird es mindestens zu Disziplinarverfahren und Kündigungen führen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



seahawk schrieb:


> Aber bei Abschaffung der Bundeswehr, denn schon durch die geschichtliche Belastung und den Umgang mit Waffen zieht eine deutsche Armee immer braunen Dreck an.



Brauner Dreck wird überall auf der Welt von Militär angezogen, das hat eine autoritäre Struktur und der starke nationale Fokus, wie er im Militär nun mal vorherrscht, so an sich und ist nun wirklich kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Deutschland und seiner Armee, oder der deutschen Geschichte.

Du musst dich nur mal damit beschäftigen was z.B. so alles im der US Army rumkreucht, Südstaatenverehrung, schwarzer, bzw. Rassismus gegen jede Form von Farbigen, usw. sind da alles andere als nicht existent, oder schau in die Ukraine, mit seinen offen zur Schau gestellten faschistischen Symboliken in manchen Battalionen, oder nach Russland, oder Japan, oder eben nahezu in jede x beliebige Armee der Welt.





seahawk schrieb:


> Deutschland kann man nur verändern mit einer *konsequent pazifistischen* und sozialistischen Politik.



Pazifismus funktioniert in dieser Welt, in der tendenziell leider immer noch ehr autokratische Systeme und massiv narzisstische Machtmenschen die Geopolitik von Staaten wie China, den USA, Iran, Russland, Indien, ect. dominieren leider nun mal nicht. Das letzte Land das quasi nahezu pazifistisch war (Tibet) hat diesen Pazifismus damit bezahlt das es heute eine besetzte und unterdrückte Provinz von China ist.

Was Europa und damit auch Deutschland aber durchaus endlich braucht ist eine gesamteuropäische, bzw. EU-Armee und Außenpolitik, das würde auch dem braunen Sumpf in Europa etwas den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, weil sie sich nicht mehr in irgendwelche nationalen Armeen als Fantasiegebilde ihrer "perfekten" Welt flüchten könnten, da sie in einer gesamteuropäischen Armee nun mal immer auch in einer multiethnischen Armee wären.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Bundesregierung bestätigt langjährige Zusammenarbeit des Verfassungsschutzes mit Unternehmen. 
Dabei wurden in der Vergangenheit z.B. Leute, die sich kritisch gegen die Unternehmen äußern überwacht.
17.05.2019: Verfassungsgebot Marktwirtschaft (Tageszeitung junge Welt)

Amerikanische Konzerne wie Monanto und Facebook machen es direkt selbst:
Frankreich leitet Ermittlungen gegen Monsanto ein: Bayer-Tochter soll geheime Kritiker-Liste gefuehrt haben - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel
Bayer-Konzern unter Druck: Monsanto hat Kritiker in ganz Europa ausgespaeht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Datenschuetzer alarmiert: Wie Facebook Kritiker ueberwacht - ZDFmediathek
No-Spy Konferenz in Stuttgart: Was passiert, wenn nichts passiert | heise online


----------



## hoffgang (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Bundesregierung bestätigt langjährige Zusammenarbeit des Verfassungsschutzes mit Unternehmen.
> Dabei wurden in der Vergangenheit z.B. Leute, die sich kritisch gegen die Unternehmen äußern überwacht.
> 17.05.2019: Verfassungsgebot Marktwirtschaft (Tageszeitung junge Welt)



Das hat seinen Grund, frag mal Rüstungsunternehmen oder Unternehmen die der Rüstungsindustrie zuliefern wie die Ihre Gebäude schützen (müssen).
(Rüstung nur mal als ein Beispiel von mehreren). Hier treffen staatliche Interessen, eine eigene unabhängige Rüstungsindustrie, auf eine konkrete Gefährdung durch Personen aus dem (zumeist) linken Spektrum.
Frag mal Daimler was dort los war als man die DM-12 PARM Richtmine gefertigt hat... da lief aber alles Sturm was keine Ahnung von der Materie hatte, aber Minen im generellen ganz doof fand Sturm. Dasselbe mit der Firma Diehl, weil einige (Bekloppte) der Meinung waren, die SMArt Munition der PzH 2000 verstoße gegen das Verbot von Streumunition. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, nicht alles was der Verfassungsschutz macht hat Hand und Fuß, aber es gibt Unternehmen in Deutschland die eine tatsächliche Bedrohung durch Extremismus erleben.
LKA / BKA arbeitet ja auch mit den Unternehmen zusammen, teilweise verstärkt durch den Bereich CyberCrime. 



> In Einzelfällen gebe der Dienst auch Erkenntnisse über »extremistische«  Mitarbeiter an Unternehmen weiter, verkündete Selen, der selbst vor  seiner Ernennung zum Geheimdienstvizechef beim Tourismusunternehmen TUI  zwei Jahre lang für die Konzernsicherheit verantwortlich gewesen war.



Ja, leider absolut notwendig. Da muss man auch nicht allzuweit gehen, man bedenke nur mal was passiert, wenn jemand mit extremistischer Gesinnung bei Audi in der Abteilung für geschützte Fahrzeuge arbeitet. Oder in anderen sicherheitsempfindlichen Bereichen. Es gibt Unternehmen, die unterliegen dem Geheimhaltungsschutz und sind verpflichtet Personenüberprüfungen durchzuführen, fällt dabei was auf kann der Verfassungsschutz zuständigkeitshalber einbezogen werden. Das hat sich mit KRITIS noch verschärft, die Linke hatte dazu auch eine kleine Anfrage im Bundestag.

Ich kann grade aus dem Text nicht erkennen ob dich das schockiert, oder du das ablehnst, aber aus meiner Sicht & Erfahrung ist das notwendiger Alltag.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das es in bestimmten Bereichen eine Sicherheitsüberprüfung benötigt bestreite ich auch nicht. Das ist in Behörden nicht anders. Allerdings muss man da explizit zustimmen. 

Das Problem ist, wenn kritische Journalisten, Blogger, Umwelt-/Datenschützer usw. unkontrolliert auf solchen Listen landen.

Edit:


hoffgang schrieb:


> Da muss man auch nicht allzuweit gehen, man bedenke nur mal was passiert, wenn jemand mit extremistischer Gesinnung bei Audi in der Abteilung für geschützte Fahrzeuge arbeitet.



Zumal der Verfassungsschutz halt auch auf dem rechten Auge blind ist. Rechte Schlägertrupps in Sicherheitsdiensten, die öffentliche Gebäude bewachen sind für den scheinbar kein Problem. 
Rechte Szene kontrolliert Grossteil der Chemnitzer Sicherheitsbranche | MDR.DE

Edit2:
Wobei schon deren Stellenanzeigen aus Sicht der Arbeitnehmerrechte sehr fragwürdig sind:


			
				https://jobs.meinestadt.de/chemnitz/standard?id=208369246 schrieb:
			
		

> Distelkam Dienstleistungsgruppe GmbH
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Wir suchen ab sofort neue Mitarbeiter/innen im Sicherheitsdienst innerhalb einer Liegenschaft in Innenstadtlage der Polizei Chemnitz.[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## hoffgang (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal der Verfassungsschutz halt auch auf dem rechten Auge blind ist. Rechte Schlägertrupps in Sicherheitsdiensten, die öffentliche Gebäude bewachen sind für den scheinbar kein Problem.
> Rechte Szene kontrolliert Grossteil der Chemnitzer Sicherheitsbranche | MDR.DE



Das ist Aufgabengebiet des Verfassungsschutzes Sachsen, nicht des Bundesdienstes.
Und ja, in Sachsen sind die Behörden auf dem rechten Auge blind.

Andererseits, man muss seine Ressourcen auch entsprechend einteilen, wenn jemand mit rechter Gesinnung Diskotheken bewacht oder in sicherheitsempfindlichen Bereichen arbeitet, dann gibts halt eine verständliche Priorisierung.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn kritische Journalisten,  Blogger, Umwelt-/Datenschützer usw. unkontrolliert auf solchen Listen  landen.



Kommt drauf an. Wenn hier z.b. sensitive Informationen geteilt werden oder zu Gewalt aufgerufen wird, dann besteht durchaus die Notwendigkeit, dass der Verfassungsschutz dies überprüft.
Aus Erfahrung: Ja, man kann auf solchen Listen landen, in Deutschland ist es jedoch nicht wie in anderen Staaten, dass man für anständigen Journalismus ins Gefängnis wandert. Ich verstehe die Angst vor übertriebenen Maßnahmen, aber teile diese nicht - auch weil ich in diesem Bereich gearbeitet habe, einschätzen kann wieso man im Zweifel auf Arbeitsebene lieber für eine Überwachung entscheidet als dagegen (Anis Amri anyone),  ich aber auch die Grenzen dessen sehe und kenne was möglich ist. Hier verschwinden ja keine Personen nur weil sie kritische Blogs erstellt haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung: Ja, man kann auf solchen Listen landen, in Deutschland ist es jedoch nicht wie in anderen Staaten, dass man für anständigen Journalismus ins Gefängnis wandert.


In diesem Land macht man das subtiler:
Warum 32 Journalisten ihre Akkreditierung verloren - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de

Das Ergebnis ist ähnlich. Kritiker werden mundtot gemacht.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn hier z.b. sensitive Informationen geteilt werden



Das nennt sich Presse- und Informationsfreiheit und ist ein Grundrecht.


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Presse- und Informationsfreiheit und ist ein Grundrecht.


Mit "Schranken" (wie es im GG heißt), die in den weiterführenden Gesetzen definiert sind. u.a.: IFG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nur sieht man halt selbst bei den Sicherheitsbehörden Grenzen bei den "Geschäftsgeheimnissen". 

Informationen ueber kriminelle Geschaefte sind keine "Geschaeftsgeheimnisse" — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das hat seinen Grund, frag mal Rüstungsunternehmen oder Unternehmen die der Rüstungsindustrie zuliefern wie die Ihre Gebäude schützen (müssen).
> (Rüstung nur mal als ein Beispiel von mehreren). Hier treffen staatliche Interessen, eine eigene unabhängige Rüstungsindustrie, auf eine konkrete Gefährdung durch Personen aus dem (zumeist) linken Spektrum.



Eine fürs Ausland produzierende Rüstungsindustrie ist kein nationalstaatliches, sondern allenfalls ein wirtschaftliches Interesse. Und ganz sicher ist sie keine Verfassung. In Anbetracht von Lage und Abgrenzung großer Rüstungsfabriken ist auch keine nenneswerte Gefährdung der öffentlichen Ordnung zu befürchten, weil da wenig Öffentlichkeit unmittelbar drumrum besteht. Man kann darüber streiten, in wie weit auch solche ethisch fragwürdigen Geschäftsaktivitäten auf Staatskosten durch die Polizei geschützt werden sollen, aber ganz sicher liegen sie nicht im Aufgabenbereich einer Institution, die zum Schutz der Verfassung der demokratischen Grundordnung weitreichende Sonderrechte genießt. Sowas fürs Kapital einzusetzen und Bürgerrechte für Industrielle auszuhebeln ist einfach nur Machtmissbrauch und wäre eigentlich seinerseits ein Fall für den Verfassungsschutz.

Womit wieder bestätigt wurde, was schon vor einigen Jahren überdeutlich war: Wir brauchen zwar sowas wie einen Verfassungsschutz, aber den, den wir jetzt haben, könnten wir eigentlich komplett auflösen, weil er nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt wäre, wenn er versuchen würde seinem Job nachzukommen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus diesem Thema geworden? Hatte es irgend ein Nachspiel? Man liest nichts und ich finde nichts...
> Rechtes Netzwerk in der Bundeswehr: Hannibals Schattenarmee - taz.de
> 
> Nur die TAZ bleibt dran und deckt weiter auf



Sollte man hier nicht eher von Rechtsextrem bzw. einer Terroristischen Vereinigung sprechen?
Rechts ist ja nur eine Politische Einstellung, welche (zum Glück) nicht verboten ist, immerhin leben wir ja in einer Demokratie.
Ich sehe das hier als falsch verwendet an, da es die Grenzen zwischen Extrem und normal verwischt. 
Nur, weil jemand rechts ist, wird er keine Anschläge auf Moscheen planen, genau so wenig, wie ein linker einfach so Autos anzündet.

Dass in der Bundeswehr mehr Rechte als Linke sind, sollte klar sein, ist aber mMn kein Problem, solange es bei rechts bleibt, und nicht extremistisch wird.
Auch eine Wehrpflicht würde das nicht lösen, da vermehrt linke eher den Sozialen Dienst wählen würden, und rechte eben den Wehrdienst. (Ausgehend von dem "alten" Modell)


----------



## hoffgang (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine fürs Ausland produzierende Rüstungsindustrie ist kein nationalstaatliches, sondern allenfalls ein wirtschaftliches Interesse.



Bevor ich dein Argument als Ganzes mit einer Antwort bemerke möchte ich in diesem Punkt zunächst Klarheit herstellen: Du liegst falsch.

Die Deutsche Rüstungsindustrie ist ein nationalstaatliches Interesse - welches über die letzten Jahrzehnte die wirtschaftliche Komponente deutlich stärker in den Fokus gerückt bekommen hat.
Man kann trefflich streiten ob wir eine eigene Rüstungsindustrie (heute) wirklich noch brauchen, aber über allem steht leider die Unabhängigkeit Deutschlands / Europas in dieser Frage. Klar könnten wir F35 oder Apache Helikopter bei den Amis kaufen statt Eurofighter und Tiger selbst zu produzieren.
Nur werden wir damit abhängig von einer Nation zu der wir ein zunehmend gespanntes Verhältnis haben - diese Entwicklung hat man bereits vor Jahrzehnten verhindern wollen sofern sie denn eintreten sollte. Wie sowas funktioniert zeigt das Beispiel Türkei. Die wollen den F35 von den Amis kaufen, aber gleichzeitig Russlands Flugabwehrsystem S400 kaufen. Ergebnis: Die USA liefern erstmal keine Flugzeuge. Das ist die Grundlage des Denkens die uns in Europa den Leopard, den Challenger und den Leclerc beschert hat (das sind Panzer...), sie ist aus unserer Interessenslage aber leider notwendig wenn wir nicht vollständig von den USA (oder einem anderen Großmachtsaspiranten) abhängig sein wollen.

Wer die Notwendigkeit anzweifelt über solche Fähigkeiten zu verfügen  erkennt den grundlegenden Begriff Staat nicht an:  Staat | bpb


> Als Gegenstand der allgemeinen Staatslehre ist Staatlichkeit im heutigen  Sinn ebenfalls an ein Territorium (Staatsgebiet), ein Staatsvolk und  eine prinzipiell umfassende öffentliche Gewalt (Staatsgewalt) untrennbar  gebunden.


Daraus leitet sich eine Verpflichtung des Staates ab nicht nur sein Volk, sondern auch sein Territorium schützen zu können

Es besteht also sehr wohl ein nationales Interesse eine funktionierende Rüstungsindustrie weiter zu erhalten und sei es nur um vorhandenes Wissen zu konservieren. 
Ein Artikel der die Thematik ganz gut zusammenfasst: Deutschland braucht keine eigene Ruestungsindustrie - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de (Achtung, den Artikel auch bitte lesen und nicht nur die Überschrift).




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine fürs Ausland produzierende  Rüstungsindustrie ist kein nationalstaatliches, sondern allenfalls ein  wirtschaftliches Interesse.
> Und ganz sicher ist sie keine Verfassung. In Anbetracht von Lage und Abgrenzung großer Rüstungsfabriken ist auch keine nenneswerte Gefährdung der öffentlichen Ordnung zu befürchten, weil da wenig Öffentlichkeit unmittelbar drumrum besteht. Man kann darüber streiten, in wie weit auch solche ethisch fragwürdigen Geschäftsaktivitäten auf Staatskosten durch die Polizei geschützt werden sollen, aber ganz sicher liegen sie nicht im Aufgabenbereich einer Institution, die zum Schutz der Verfassung der demokratischen Grundordnung weitreichende Sonderrechte genießt. Sowas fürs Kapital einzusetzen und Bürgerrechte für Industrielle auszuhebeln ist einfach nur Machtmissbrauch und wäre eigentlich seinerseits ein Fall für den Verfassungsschutz.



Ich hab zunächst dargestellt warum ich das Thema Rüstung durchaus als staatliches Interesse anerkenne. Das ist nicht nur aus der Fähigkeit eigene Rüstungsgüter zu bauen betrachtet, sondern auch bestehende Güter informativ zu schützen. In diesen Unternehmen lagert Wissen welches die Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik bei bekanntwerden negativ beeinflussen könnte. Wer das nicht glaubt oder versteht, dem sei Lektüre über Rüstungsspionage im Kalten Krieg nahegelegt. Du wirfst jetzt Rüstungsexporte (welchen ich ebenfalls kritisch gegenüberstehe) mit anderen Aufgaben der Rüstungsindustrie durcheinander und schaffst Dir selbst eine Begründung warum deine Denkweise korrekt sei.

Dabei verkennst du folgendes: Die Aufdeckung illegaler Waffenverkäufe kann nicht durch staatliches Interesse geschützt sein, prominentestes Beispiel die Iran Contra Affäre. TROTZDEM gibt es in diesen Unternehmen den Schutzbedarf, Informationen vor dem Zugriff der Öffentlichkeit zu entziehen, z.b. Leistungsdaten von Waffensystemen, neue Entwicklungen, oder auch persönliche Daten von Mitarbeitern. Da es sich bei Rüstung (und allgemein KRITIS) oftmals um staatliche Aufträge handelt - Privatpersonen kaufen eher selten Panzer - ist der Verfassungsschutz sehr wohl zuständig.
Bundesamt fuer Verfassungsschutz - Geheimschutz

Beispiel: https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...ml?ticket=ST-1380520-KcocAlHeDHKMRcpuuwgt-ap6

Du reduzierst das alles durch eine wie mir scheint linksorientierte Sichtweise, verkennst dabei aber, dass es ein staatliches Interesse an dieser Vorgehensweise gibt und dass diese durch unsere Gesetzgebung legalisiert ist.
Was ich zu folgendem bringt:



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur sieht man halt selbst bei den Sicherheitsbehörden Grenzen bei den "Geschäftsgeheimnissen".
> Informationen ueber kriminelle Geschaefte sind keine "Geschaeftsgeheimnisse" — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter



Hier liegt der Hund vergraben (2 Euro ins Phrasenschwein), KRIMINELLE GESCHÄFTE! Pressefreiheit hat, wie Meinungsfreiheit ebenfalls ganz legale Einschränkungen und das ist gut so. 
Ich mach das mal am Beispiel Wikileaks auf:
Veröffentlichung von Videos und Fotos aus dem Irak Krieg, Aufdeckung von Folter: Verstoß gegen internationales Recht, öffentliches Interesse.
Und dann: Diplomatic Cable Leaks: Keinerlei Nutzen, schafft nur Unfrieden zwischen den Staaten / stellt die USA bloß - daraus ist nichts positives entstanden.
Ein "ich würds aber gern wissen" reicht eben nicht um alles zu veröffentlicht was man in die Finger bekommt - und der Verfassungsschutz hat die Aufgabe in gewissen Bereichen dafür zu sorgen, dass dies nicht geschieht.

Nur um das klarzustellen: Ich bin FÜR investigativen Journalismus, für die Aufdeckung von kriminellen Handlungen, nur bin ich differenziert genug um zu erkennen, dass es Bereiche gibt die aus gutem Grund der Geheimhaltung unterliegen. An dieser Stelle spielt meiner Meinung nach das Weltbild mit eine Rolle. Wenn man der Meinung ist, hinter jedem Geheim steht automatisch Vertuschung, dann wird man diesen ganzen Gedankengang ablehnen. Wenn man Streitkräfte als solches und damit Rüstung im Allgemeinen nicht als (traurige) Notwendigkeit unserer aktuellen Zeit erkennt, dann wird man dem Argument nicht folgen können.

Mein Fazit: Wir brauchen einen Verfassungsschutz. Ja, er ist nicht perfekt, ist keiner unserer Dienste. Aber, um auf den Ausgang dieser Diskussion zu kommen, dem BfV vorzuwerfen es arebeite mit Unternehmen zusammen ist falsch - denn genau das ist Teil seines Auftrags.


Was mich heute vielmehr gestört hat: https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/ze...ieinsatz-sicherheitskonzept-interne-dokumente
DAS hat mich im Bezug Vertrauern in Sicherheitskräfte weit mehr gestört! (Gut, wer mehrmals Sicherheitsüberprüft wurde gewöhnt sich dran und eingeschränkte Bürgerrechte hab ich ja auch mehr als 13 Jahre gehabt...)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Bevor ich dein Argument als Ganzes mit einer Antwort bemerke ...



Blöde Frage:
Wo kommt deine Antwort auf mein Argument?  Dein ganzes Post fußt auf der Behauptung, dass es von nationalstaatlichem Interesse wäre, einen Industrie zu schützen, die mehrheitlich nicht für den Nationalstaat tätig ist. Und das ist definitiv nicht Aufgabe eines Nationalstaates.

Natürlich hast du recht, dass letzterer Mittel zur Selbstverteidigung braucht. Aber das ist eben nicht Hauptaufgabe der deutschen Rüstungsindustrie. Die ist primär eine Exportbranche, auch wenn genaue Zahlen aufgrund geheimer Geschäftsbereiche schwierig sind.
Aber z.B. Rheinmetall hat 2015 knapp 50% Umsatz allein auf der arabischen Halbinsel gemacht.
2017 hat die Bundeswehr insgesamt 3,3 Milliarden für die Beschaffung von Waffensystemen und Munition ausgegeben, darunter auch alle im Ausland eingekauften Waffensysteme und das ist nicht gerade wenig - knapp 2 Milliarden flossen allein in fliegendes Gerät, für das es keinen einzigen mehrheitlich deutschen Hersteller gibt. Wenn man mal die 11% deutschen Aktienanteil an Airbus darauf umlegt, wurden also für maximal 1,4 Milliarden deutsche Rüstungsgüter zur Verteidigung Deutschlands erworben. Im gleichen Jahr wurden Genehmigungen für Exporte im Wert von 6,2 Milliarden erteilt, darunter 3,8 Milliarden in Drittländer, die nicht einmal im Rahmen der NATO etwas zu unserer Verteidigung beitragen.
=> Verteidigung Deutschlands ist nicht Aufgabe der deutschen Rüstungsindustrie
=> Die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie hat keine hoheitlichen, gesondert schützenswerten Funktionen


----------



## hoffgang (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Wo kommt deine Antwort auf mein Argument?  Dein ganzes Post fußt auf der Behauptung, dass es von nationalstaatlichem Interesse wäre, einen Industrie zu schützen, die mehrheitlich nicht für den Nationalstaat tätig ist. Und das ist definitiv nicht Aufgabe eines Nationalstaates.



Sorry wenn ich das nicht genau genug herrausgestellt habe: Was du aufzeigst ist eine Entwicklung. Wie der Artikel der Süddeutschen aufzeigt:


> Waffenfabriken sind nicht vergleichbar mit Lieferanten von Kinderwagen.  Die Bundeswehr ist zu klein, um eine eigene Waffenindustrie auszulasten.  Wer heimische Rüstungsfirmen will, muss auch Exporte akzeptieren, die  allein erlauben, die Fertigungskapazitäten auszulasten. Das eine geht  nicht ohne das andere. Bisher stellte eine kaum erträgliche Doppelmoral  bei Politikern die heimische Rüstungsindustrie in die Schmuddelecke und  sie wird dort noch lange bleiben, wenn sich die Politiker nicht klar  hinter die Branche stellen.



Da wir mittlerweile deutlich kleinere Streitkräfte haben als noch vor 30 Jahren muss die Rüstungsindustrie neue Vertriebswege gehen um zu überleben. Das ist staatlich gewollt, da wir sonst, wie im anderen Beitrag ausgeführt, auf diese Industrie verzichten würden und uns so in eine Abhängigkeit begeben.
Dein Argument ist eine Teilbetrachtung des Ganzen, quasi die letzten 20 Jahre der Rüstungsindustrie. Die Notwendigkeit und die Verankerung im Staat liegt jedoch länger zurück, ist heute jedoch noch gewollt. 

Wer soll den Nachfolger des Leopard 2 entwickeln? Rheinmetall und KMW oder General Dynamics? (Bitte beachten, die Entwicklung einer Europäischen Rüstungsindustrie wäre durchaus wünschenswert, dann gäbe es nicht 3 MBTs in 3 Ländern... aber das ist eben auch eine Entwicklung.)
Anderes Beispiel: Die Amis hatten zwischen 2003 - 2015 ein Atom Uboot im Bau. Nicht weil sies dringend brauchten, oder weils notwendig wäre. Teil davon war, die Werft und vor allem die Arbeiter und das Know How zu erhalten. Das sind eben auch Überlegungen die in diesem Bereich angestellt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



hoffgang schrieb:


> ...Die Deutsche Rüstungsindustrie ist ein nationalstaatliches Interesse...


Es sind zwei paar Schuhe. Staatliche Rüstungskonzerne wären etwas ganz anders. Natürlich brauchen wir eigene und unabhängige Wassensysteme, aber das hat rein gar nichts mit gewinnorientierten Unternehmen zu tun,

Was Du hier von Dir gibst, würde, so Du in irgend einer Art und Weise selber in dem Thema verstrockt bist, schlimmste Verschwörungszheorien bestätigen. Ein Verfassungsschutz, der darauf achtet, das nicht verfassungskonforme Aktionen unter der Decke bleiben, ist seinen Namen nicht wert.



hoffgang schrieb:


> ...Da wir mittlerweile deutlich kleinere  Streitkräfte haben als noch vor 30 Jahren muss die Rüstungsindustrie  neue Vertriebswege gehen um zu überleben. Das ist staatlich gewollt, da  wir sonst, wie im anderen Beitrag ausgeführt, auf diese Industrie  verzichten würden und uns so in eine Abhängigkeit begeben...


Sinnvoller wäre es, die Unternehmen zu verstaatlichen und notwendige Entwicklungen aus Steuergeldern zu bezahlen, oder?


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wo kommt auf einmal dieser Verstaatlichungswahn her und was soll mit einer verstaatlichten Rüstungsindustrie denn besser laufen?

Dazu kommt, dass das mit den europäischen Ausscheibungsregeln völlig unvereinbar ist, denn auch eine verstaatlichte Rüstungsindustrie könnte mittlerweile nur noch an Ausschreibungen Teilnehmen! Wie alle wissen sollten, muss jedes Teil der Bundeswehr mindestens europäisch ausgeschrieben werden.
Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie schon in einigen Ausschreibungen in der Vergangenheit, zwischen deutschen Rüstungsfirmen und deutschen Beamten, fröhliches korrumpieren angesagt war, um die Aufträge nach Deutschland zu holen, möchte ich nicht wissen, was bei verstaatlichten deutschen Rüstungsunternehmen passiert.

Übrigens halte ich diese Ausschreibungsregeln auch für ein Übel, hat man bei den Korvetten deutlich gesehen, eine schweizer Firma, die null Erfahrung im Kriegsschiffbau hatte, musste der Zuschlag für die Getriebe gegeben werden, mit der Folge, das 4 Jahre kein Boot wirklich funktionierte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo kommt auf einmal dieser Verstaatlichungswahn her und was soll mit einer verstaatlichten Rüstungsindustrie denn besser laufen?


Wissen wird nicht meistbietend verkauft ....


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Tolle Antwort!

Vor allen dingen mit so vielen Argumenten!


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Henschelt die Bundeswehr nicht seit eh und je von einem Rüstungsskandal zum nächsten? ^^


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nach meiner Erinnerung lief das einigermaßen in den 70er und 80er Jahren, allerdings gab es da die Aufträge mehr oder minder garantiert und der Staat war noch mit dem Füllhorn unterwegs.

Seit der Wiedervereinigung und der massiven Abrüstung der Bundeswehr, plus den neuen Ausschreibungsregeln seit 2005?, wird halt mit ganz anderen Bandagen gekämpft und die Rüstungsunternehmen in Deutschland haben sich auch massiv verändert (Zusammmenschlüsse, Pleiten etc.).
Die neuen Ausschreibungsregeln haben nochmal richtig Dampf in die Geschichte gebracht, wobei m.M. nach hier in Deutschland und vor allen dingen von Grünen und der SPD, reichlich naiv an die Sache herangegangen wird, weil Frankreich, GB und auch andere europäische Länder mit großen Rüstungskonzernen, kämpfen mit allen möglichen schmutzigen staatlichen Tricks, um ihre landeseigenen Rüstungsfirmen zu unterstützen.

Dazu kommt, dass im Bundesverteidigungsministerium und der angeschlossenen Beamtenschaft, seit der Jahrtausendwende, nur noch der Wurm drinne ist (diplomatisch ausgedrückt). Es scheint an allem zu fehlen, rechtlicher Expertise, um klare Verträge mit den Rüstungsunternehmen auszuhandeln, klare technische Vorgaben für Rustungsprojekte (siehe G36 oder Drohen, etc etc), und klare BWL Expertise (Kostenkontrolle, Veranschlagungskosten).

Was sich beim BER abspielt, spielt sich beim Verteidigungsministerium, seit der Jahrtausendwende im Kleineren ab, und ich bin der Meinung, dass das nicht nur am Sparzwang und den neuen Ausschreibungsregeln liegen kann!


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was sich beim BER abspielt, spielt sich beim Verteidigungsministerium, seit der Jahrtausenwende im Kleineren ab, und ich ich bin der Meinung, dass das nicht nur am Sparzwang und den neuen Ausschreibungsregeln liegen kann!


Ich bin ja auch weiterhin dafür, dass man nicht nur bei der Legislative verpflichtend einen Fußabdruck einführt, sondern auch bei öffentlichen Ausschreibungen und Verträgen. Dann kann man im Nachhinein besser nachvollziehen, welches geschmierte Patschehändchen da was reingebracht hat.


----------



## seahawk (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wozu braucht man überhaupt eine Waffenindustrie? Deutschland muss dringend entmilitarisiert und entnazifiziert werden.  Wir müssen endlich hin zu einem pazifistischen Sozialismus.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Zumindest könnte man dafür sogen, dass die Qualitätsprodukte vorrangig an die eigenen Truppen gehen und nicht an Diktaturen exportiert werden, währen die BW nur den Schrott, wie das G36 sowie die fluguntauglichen  A400M und NH90 bekommt. 
Ansonsten sollte man streng von der Garantie und Vertragsrücktritt gebrauch machen.

Der Schrott kann immer noch in Kriegsgebiete exportiert werden, dann kann er dort wenigstens keinen Schaden anrichten.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Schrott kann immer noch in Kriegsgebiete exportiert werden, *dann kann er dort wenigstens keinen Schaden anrichten.*



Sag das mal lieber nicht zu laut...

Wie Martin Sonneborn schon in einer Rede im EU-Parlament festgestellt hat, so ein defekter Leopard 2 aus 8000m abgworfen hat schon ordentlichen wumms. 

Hier war das:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sy_BfHXmPx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Laufzeit 1:38min)


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest könnte man dafür sogen, dass die Qualitätsprodukte vorrangig an die eigenen Truppen gehen und nicht an Diktaturen exportiert werden, währen die BW nur den Schrott, wie das G36 [...]



Blöd, dass das G36 kein Schrott ist 
Einsatz-Soldaten ueber das G36: „Wir haben nie rechts gezielt und links getroffen“ - Politik - FAZ


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



seahawk schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man überhaupt eine Waffenindustrie? Deutschland muss dringend entmilitarisiert und entnazifiziert werden.  Wir müssen endlich hin zu einem pazifistischen Sozialismus.


So dachte ich früher auch, gerade nach 1989, aber seit die Amis keinen direkten Feind mehr haben, steht jeder in der Schusslinie, der nicht stramm alles mit macht, was die _"Irren im Weißen Haus" _beschließen. Auch China, das schon Tibet einfach überrannte und gerade seine Nachbarn terrorisiert, ist alles andere als friedlich.

Nein, eine gute Waffenentwicklung ist durchaus wichtig, dass ist bei Themen wie Kavitationstorpetos oder Hyperschallantrieb reines Grundlagenwissen, Das kann man staatlich finanziert machen. Die Bundeswehr sollte eigene Foschung betreiben und Waffen fertigen. Das wäre mir, wie schon gesagt, viel lieber als Firmen, die ihr durch überteuerte staatliche Aufträge erworbenes Wissen mit anderen Ländern teilen. Innerhalb der EU natürlich gerne.

 Nachbarstaaten wie die Türkei sollten wir nicht aufrüsten und erst recht nicht, wie es aktuell passiert, ihnen Fertigungen für Panzer hinzustellen. Das ist genauso dämlich wie die Airbusfertigung in China, mit der man China ohne Not das Know How einiger Jahrzehnte geschenkt hat. Gut, der Steuerzahler hat es finanziert, die Airbus Oberen haben mit dem Chinahandel ordentliche Gewinnbeteiligungen bekommen. So läuft das im Kapitalismus.

Aber wir entfernen uns schon wieder von Sicherheitskräften in Deutschland und deren Verhalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sinnvoller wäre es, die Unternehmen zu verstaatlichen und notwendige Entwicklungen aus Steuergeldern zu bezahlen, oder?



/sign.
Würde man nicht wirtschaftlich, sondern nationalstaatlich argumentieren, wäre das die logische Folge: Wenn eine für den Staat nötige Dienstleistung privatwirtschaftlich nicht bereitgestellt werden kann, dann muss der Staat sie selbst übernehmen. Die Antwort "dann erlauben wir der Privatwirtschaft eben zusätzlich ehtisch-moralisch verwerfliche Geschäfte, solange sie mit einem kleinen Teil dieser Gewinne unsere Interessen finanziert" ist kein nationalstaatlich-hoheitliches Argument, sondern ein rein wirtschaftliches. Es besteht kein hoheitliches Interesse an Rüstungsexporten, sondern sie sind eine Gegenfinanzierungsmaßnahme zur Aufbesserung der Bilanzen und der Wirtschaftststeuerung. Genauso wie Agrarsubventionen oder reduzierte Einfuhrzölle für kanadische Waren. (Nur mit mehr Toten)
Und genau wie diese anderne Punkte auch gehören diese wirtschaftlichen Interessen eben nicht zu von der Bundeswehr zu schützenden, hoheitlichen Funktionen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign.
> Würde man nicht wirtschaftlich, sondern nationalstaatlich argumentieren, wäre das die logische Folge: Wenn eine für den Staat nötige Dienstleistung privatwirtschaftlich nicht bereitgestellt werden kann, dann muss der Staat sie selbst übernehmen. Die Antwort "dann erlauben wir der Privatwirtschaft eben zusätzlich ehtisch-moralisch verwerfliche Geschäfte, solange sie mit einem kleinen Teil dieser Gewinne unsere Interessen finanziert" ist kein nationalstaatlich-hoheitliches Argument, sondern ein rein wirtschaftliches. Es besteht kein hoheitliches Interesse an Rüstungsexporten, sondern sie sind eine Gegenfinanzierungsmaßnahme zur Aufbesserung der Bilanzen und der Wirtschaftststeuerung. Genauso wie Agrarsubventionen oder reduzierte Einfuhrzölle für kanadische Waren. (Nur mit mehr Toten)
> Und genau wie diese anderne Punkte auch gehören diese wirtschaftlichen Interessen eben nicht zu von der Bundeswehr zu schützenden, hoheitlichen Funktionen.



  Als Staat hast du im Grunde eigentlich auch kein Interesse das deine beste / modernste Wehrtechnologie an andere als deine eigene Armee veräußert wird, weil du natürlich im Falle eines militärischen Konflikts nicht möchtest das dein Gegenüber auf dem gleichen wehrtechnischen Niveau ist wie du selbst (das würde dich ja jedes materiellen Vorteils berauben).
Deshalb haben selbst die Sowjets im Kalten Krieg nie ihre modernste Technologie an die verbündeten "Bruderstaaten" verkauft, das war im Grunde immer nur die B-Ware, und auch die US-Amerikaner handhaben es bis heute nicht anders (weshalb die irakischen Abrams Panzer gegen den IS auch schutztechnisch so katastrophal abschnitten).

Allerdings ist die generelle Veräußerung von Kriegsmaterial durch Rüstungsunternehmen schon früher eben nicht nur ein rein wirtschaftliches Interesse gewesen, sondern immer auch ein "valides" politisches Mittel um damit ohne direkte Eigenbeteiligung eigene politische (ok gut, am Ende sind diese politischen Interessen auch nicht zu selten natürlich eben wirtschaftliche) Interessen zu den eigenen Gunsten zu beeinflussen (siehe Afghanistan in den 1980er Jahren, oder Afrika, oder der Irak während des Irak / Iran Krieges, usw.).

Entsprechend ist es halt durchaus auch im Interesse des jeweiligen Staates das Waffen an andere Länder verkauft werden, auch weil das eben wirtschaftlichen Einfluss und oft auch wirtschaftliche Aufträge für eigene Unternehmen aus dem Zivilsektor im kaufenden Land bedeutet.


----------



## seahawk (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So dachte ich früher auch, gerade nach 1989, aber seit die Amis keinen direkten Feind mehr haben, steht jeder in der Schusslinie, der nicht stramm alles mit macht, was die _"Irren im Weißen Haus" _beschließen. Auch China, das schon Tibet einfach überrannte und gerade seine Nachbarn terrorisiert, ist alles andere als friedlich.
> 
> Nein, eine gute Waffenentwicklung ist durchaus wichtig, dass ist bei Themen wie Kavitationstorpetos oder Hyperschallantrieb reines Grundlagenwissen, Das kann man staatlich finanziert machen. Die Bundeswehr sollte eigene Foschung betreiben und Waffen fertigen. Das wäre mir, wie schon gesagt, viel lieber als Firmen, die ihr durch überteuerte staatliche Aufträge erworbenes Wissen mit anderen Ländern teilen. Innerhalb der EU natürlich gerne.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich anders, im Konflikt mit einer Großmacht verliert Deutschland sowieso und jeder Widerstand bedeutet nur mehr Opfer. Allerdings ist der Militarismus die Wiege das Nationalismus und damit auch des Nationalsozialismus. Echte Sozialisten denken nicht in Nationen sie denken in Klassen. Und eine vollständige Entmilitarisierung würde damit dem Nationalismus den Nährboden entziehen, was sich auch positiv auf die Sicherheitskräfte auswirken würde, zumindest wenn zu einer echten sozialistischen Volkspolizei kommt, in der das sozialistische, anti-faschistische  Gedankengut fest verankert ist.  Die Verstaatlichung aller Produktionsmittel ist natürlich zu begrüßen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



seahawk schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders .....


Da bin ich komplett bei Dir, das ist ein langfristiges Ziel. Bleibt die Frage, wie man da hin kommt. Wehren werden sich jene, die jetzt auf der Sonnenseite stehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U46bbmFaq74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Um mal wieder zur Polizei zurückzukommen und damit man mal ein positives Beispiel hat.
Die Aktion war zwar unkonventionell, wird den Beteiligten aber sicher länger in Erinnerung bleiben:
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/positive-reaktionen-auf-emotionalen-umgang-mit-gaffern,RRCaJBg


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mal etwas am Rande zur Auflockerung mit Bezug Sicherheitskräfte & Staatsorgane.
Ich habe (trotz der im Kern eigentlich ernsten Thematik / Bezugs) schmunzeln müssen, simpel aber schon wirklich gut gemachter Clip:
*
Nazikeule im Dritten Reich / browser ballett / Funk / 1:49 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvgZtdmyKlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe (trotz der im Kern eigentlich ernsten Thematik / Bezugs) schmunzeln müssen, simpel aber schon wirklich gut gemachter Clip


Genau das sagten alle 1945? Keine war auf einmal mehr Nazi, alle waren im Widerstand und bla, bla, bla.

Und ja, die menschenverachtenden Rechtsextremen in unseren Sicherheitsbehörden werden sich im Selbstbild auch als "Wertekonservariv" oder sonst wie benennen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

OT:


Spoiler



Der Teil war letztens im Extra 3:
YouTube



Edit:
BTT, gerade gelesen.
EuGH: Deutsche Staatsanwaelte duerfen EU-Haftbefehl nicht ausstellen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wieder ein kleiner Baustein, bei dem es nur darum geht, friedliche Veranstaltungen aufzumischen. Wenn Linke unter sich feiern, mag der Drogenkonsum in dampfende Höhe gehen, das war es dann aber auch. Das scheint bestimmten Kreisen ein Dorn im Auge zu sein. Im Durchschnitt gab es die letzten Jahre 2,5 Straftaten  pro Veranstaltung mit 70.000 Menschen.


*Fusion-Festival: Polizei gibt sensible Dokumente ungeschwärzt rechtem Gewalttäter an Polizeihochschule*Die _Veranstalter des Fusion-Festivals nennen die Vorgänge rund um die  Dokumente einen Vertrauensbruch. In der Pressemitteilung heißt es: „Für  uns drängt sich zunehmend der Eindruck auf, dass wir es gar nicht mehr  mit Sicherheitsforderungen zu tun haben, sondern auch mit dem  politischen Versuch von rechts, ein linksalternatives Kulturfestival  anzugreifen. Die große Frage ist: Hat am Ende die AfD am Polizeikonzept  mitgeschrieben?“_
Fusion-Festival: Polizei gibt sensible Dokumente ungeschwaerzt rechtem Gewalttaeter an Polizeihochschule – netzpolitik.org


*Streit über Polizisten beim Fusion-Festival, Ohne Wasserwerfer feiert es sich besser*
*Ein Polizeipräsident will Uniformierteauf  das Fusion-Festival schicken - Ausrichter und Lokalpolitiker sind  empört. Nun stoppt der Innenminister das Vorhaben. Ein Testfall dafür,  wie liberal Deutschland heute ist.

*_"... Außerdem leitete Hoffmann-Ritterbuschs Polizeipräsidium offenbar das  ursprüngliche Sicherheitskonzept der Fusion ungeschwärzt an Studierende  einer Polizeifachhochschule in Güstrow weiter. Pikanterweise ist der  Betreuer der Studierenden ein ehemaliger AfD-Politiker, der 2014 an  einem AfD-Wahlstand zwei Jugendliche mit Reizgas angegriffen hatte und  deshalb an die Polizeifachhochschule strafversetzt worden war.  Fusion-Sprecher Martin Eulenhaupt empörte sich, es sei ein Skandal, dass  die vertrauliche Sicherheitsarchitektur der Veranstaltung "auf direktem  Wege an verurteilte rechte Gewalttäter weiterreicht" würde. ..."_Fusion-Festival: Ohne Wasserwerfer feiert es sich besser - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Denen paasiert vielleicht einfach zu wenig.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Durchschnitt gab es die letzten Jahre 2,5 Straftaten  pro Veranstaltung mit 70.000 Menschen.



Bei den Rechten ist es schließlich umgekehrt, wenn man die ganzen verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole und Musik mitzählt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den Rechten ist es schließlich umgekehrt, wenn man die ganzen verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole und Musik mitzählt.


Es geht um Sicherheit in Richtung Körperverletzungen, nicht um Straftatbestände nach Gesetzbuch. Auf der Fusion kann man nach meiner Erfahrung jeden wegen Drogenbesitz festnehmen und ein Verfahren einleiten. Darum ist es auch eine Schutzzone. Aber es bleibt friedlich und niemand bekommt außerhalb des Geländes etwas mit. Alleine schon die umfassenden Verkehrskontrollen danach kosten jedes Jahr hunderte Führerscheine. 
"Fusion": Verkehrskontrollen bei Abreise  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Mecklenburg-Vorpommern

Wenn Rechte abtanzen, bleibt das auch soweit ruhig. Wenn man aber mitten in Dorfkernen rassistische Musik abspielt, die über das Veranstaltungsgelänge hinaus Nachbarn verängstigt und bedroht, ist das eine ganz andere Nummer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um Sicherheit in Richtung Körperverletzungen, nicht um Straftatbestände nach Gesetzbuch. Auf der Fusion kann man nach meiner Erfahrung jeden wegen Drogenbesitz festnehmen und ein Verfahren einleiten. Darum ist es auch eine Schutzzone. Aber es bleibt friedlich und niemand bekommt außerhalb des Geländes etwas mit. Alleine schon die umfassenden Verkehrskontrollen danach kosten jedes Jahr hunderte Führerscheine.
> "Fusion": Verkehrskontrollen bei Abreise  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
> 
> Wenn Rechte abtanzen, bleibt das auch soweit ruhig. Wenn man aber mitten in Dorfkernen rassistische Musik abspielt, die über das Veranstaltungsgelänge hinaus Nachbarn verängstigt und bedroht, ist das eine ganz andere Nummer.



Ich bin sicher die verantwortliche Brandenburger Polizei hätte eine Lösung für letzteres Problem:
Einfach den Veranstaltungsraum groß genug wählen, z.B. das ganze Dorf dazu zählen, nach Beseitigung der linken müsste ja genug Platz sein, und schon kann sich niemand mehr außerhalb des Geländes bedroht fühlen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Kam gestern Abend:
Video: Rabiat: Scheissjob Bulle? - Rabiat - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kam gestern Abend:
> Video: Rabiat: Scheissjob Bulle? - Rabiat - ARD | Das Erste



Ja, die zunehmend rechten Tendenzen unter Polizisten sind problematisch und bedenklich. Das Problem ist halt auch Polizist zu werden ist in vielerlei Hinsicht heute äußerst unatraktiv geworden. Das fängt bei Personalmangel an, geht über mit dem Personalmangel einhergehende Arbeitsbelastung und Überstunden weiter, umfasst die für die berufliche Belastung dürftige Vergütung und geht bis zu gestiegenen Anfeindungen und Bedrohungslagen bei früher eigentlich recht alltäglichen Routineeinsätzen (jüngst hatten wir in Berlin Kreuzberg z.B. erst wieder den Fall das zwei Streifenplizisten einen Mann, der den Gehweg mit seinem Auto vollständig zuparkte, aufgefordert hat das zu ändern, eigentlich völlige Routine und kein Ding, plötzlich von 20 Passanten agressiv bedrängt und beleidigt wurden, so das die beiden Polizisten sich zurückziehen mussten und etwas später mit Verstärkung wiederkommen mussten).

Da braucht man sich auch nicht wundern wenn man dann keine Anwärter mehr findet und deshalb die Anforderungen für die Einstellung bei der Polizei soweit senkt das es selbst für den rechtesten Bodensatz möglich wird angenommen zu werden.
Eine "Akademisierung", wie sie der Typ im Beitrag aber fordert wäre genauso verkehrt und würde nichts lösen, höchstens ehr noch den Mangel an Polizisten verschärfen. Das Problem sind oben aufgezählte Punkte, ohne deren Lösung sich das auch nicht ändern wird.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, die zunehmend rechten Tendenzen unter Polizisten sind problematisch und bedenklich. Das Problem ist halt auch Polizist zu werden ist in vielerlei Hinsicht heute äußerst unatraktiv geworden.



Schonmal daran gedacht, dass in Linken Kreisen Polizisten nur als prügelnde Stattsschergen, Rassisten, Nazis etc. wahrgenommen werden, und deswegen kein Linker Bulle werden will?

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das fängt bei Personalmangel an, geht über mit dem Personalmangel einhergehende Arbeitsbelastung und Überstunden weiter,


Wobei das auf lange Sicht absehbar war. Es ging teilweise schon Ende der 80er Jahre los, dass Stellen nicht neu besetzt und gleichzeitig auch die Mittel für die Polizei zusammengekürzt wurden. Und wenn man zwei bis drei Jahrzehnte lang so eine Politik fährt, muss man sich über Personalmangel und mangelhafte Ausrüstung nicht wundern.
Siehe u.a.: Kaputte Autos, veraltete Technik - Gefaehrlicher Sparkurs bei der Polizei | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2000 (02.11.2000)
Computerchaos bei der Polizei - Verbrecherjagd im Datennetz | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 1998 (16.07.1998)
Böckler Impuls Ausgabe 03/2012: Öffentlicher Dienst: Den Stellenabbau zu weit getrieben


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht, dass in Linken Kreisen Polizisten nur als prügelnde Stattsschergen, Rassisten, Nazis etc. wahrgenommen werden, und deswegen kein Linker Bulle werden will?



Ist halt die Frage, ob man zwischen BePo, Streifendienst und Kripo unterscheiden kann.

In die BePo würde ich auch nicht wollen und wäre auch überqualifiziert.


Wobei man nun auch im Bereich der Sachbearbeitung Quereinsteiger ohne jeglichen Fachbezug sucht:
Personalmangel: Erstes LKA sucht Zivilisten zur Sichtung von Kinderpornografie | heise online
Die Frage ist nur, ob das nicht direkt Pädophile anlockt, die sich das Zeug legal anschauen wollen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man nun auch im Bereich der Sachbearbeitung Quereinsteiger ohne jeglichen Fachbezug sucht:
> Personalmangel: Erstes LKA sucht Zivilisten zur Sichtung von Kinderpornografie | heise online
> Die Frage ist nur, ob das nicht direkt Pädophile anlockt, die sich das Zeug legal anschauen wollen.


In jedem Fall sollte Polizeiarbeit nicht von irgend einem dahergelaufenen Hansel gemacht werden, man weiß ja nicht, ob sich Kriminelle Strukturen dahinter befinden.
Ein CP-Ring zB. 
Ist ja nichts unmögliches CP zu sichten, und dann privat speichern.
Aber bei den extremen Sparmaßnahmen kann man ja nichts anderes erwarten


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Strukturen lassen sich vielleicht noch aufdecken. 
Wenn der derjenige sich das zeug aber nur anschaut und bisher nie auffällig geworden ist, wird man natürlich auch in den polizeilichen Systemen kein alten Ermittlungsverfahren finden. 

Oder es wird nicht nur kopiert, sondern gleich die ganze Kiste mit den CDs mitgenommen. 
Polizeiskandal: Beweismaterial im Missbrauchsfall Luegde verschwunden | ZEIT ONLINE


Mir die ganze Zeit, so etwas anzuschauen, hätte ich keinen Bock drauf. Zumal man auch so beim Auswerten recht häufig Zufallsfunde in diese Richtung hat und dann gleich das nächste Verfahren einleiten kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Manchmal könnte man schon fast dem Verdacht erliegen das es Strukturen in der Politik und Polizei gibt die Straftaten von einer kleinen Minderheit klar kriminell organisierter Migranten ganz bewusst "durchgehen lassen", um damit eine negative Stimmung bzgl. Zuwanderern zu verstärken, anders kann man sich Dinge wie diese, wo 15 Kriminelle junge Erwachsene (die sich selbst als Jugendliche ausgeben) es schaffen nahezu eine ganze Stadt mit ihren Taten zu "terrorisieren" und den Staatsorganen auf der Nase rumzutanzen, fast nicht mehr erklären:
*
Junge Flüchtlinge klauen, prügeln, randalieren / Zur Sache! Baden-Württemberg / SWR / 5:18min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwJ7sS_VKyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und mal ehrlich, sowas würde doch auch irgendwie zu dem rechten Lumpenpack passen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, sowas würde doch auch irgendwie zu dem rechten Lumpenpack passen.




Zumindest könnte man diese Worte so deuten:

_"...*Voß:* Es handelt sich um eine Strategie von Extremisten, die  Grenzen zwischen dem extremistischen und demokratischen Spektrum der  Gesellschaft zu schleifen. Ich halte dies für eine der größten  Bedrohungen unserer Demokratie überhaupt. Wenn es solche Ideologien  schaffen, schleichend in politische Diskurse einzudringen, an relevante  Debatten und populäre Themen anzuknüpfen, dann ist unsere freiheitliche  demokratische Grundordnung in Gefahr. ..."
_Quelle: Extremismus: Hamburger Verfassungsschutz warnt vor Entgrenzung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

.....


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Maaßen war doch das beste Beispiel dafür.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Jetzt schlägt es 13. Hören diese Deppen die Einschläge nicht mehr? Soso, den Boten erschießen und das Prpblem unter den Teppich kehren. Armee und Polizei müssen ein Hort der Demokratie sein. Da haben selbst rechte Tendenzen rein gar nichts zu suchen.

Hinweisgeber auf rechte Umtriebe*
Bundeswehr will Whistleblower feuern*
Quelle: Bundeswehr will Hinweisgeber auf rechtsextreme Umtriebe in der Truppe feuern - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Im Gegensatz zu den USA (siehe J. Assange), muss er zumindest keine Sorge haben wirklich erschossen zu werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wieder ein schönes Video von Polizeigewalt. Ticken die noch richtig? Gut, es sind Österreicher, keine Deutschen, aber das nmmt sich alles nicht viel. Und dann wundern sich diese Polizisten, wenn man sich darüber aufregt?

*Polizisten drücken eine Person zu Boden, ein Beamter schlägt  immer wieder mit der Faust zu: Ein Handyvideo, das offenbar bei einer  Klimademo in Wien aufgenommen wurde, sorgt für Entsetzen.*
Klimaprotest in Wien: Video zeigt mutmassliche Polizeigewalt -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gut, es sind Österreicher, keine Deutschen, aber das nmmt sich alles nicht viel. Und dann wundern sich diese Polizisten, wenn man sich darüber aufregt?



Hitler war auch Österreicher.
Wir müssen hier immer aufpassen das wir uns nicht unfreiwillig das falsche aus Österreich importieren.


----------



## micha34 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Jede staatliche Sicherheitsbehörde ob Polizei,Militär und anderes beziehen ihre Rechte auf das "Gewaltmonopol" des betreffenden Staat.
Demnach eine rein nationale Angelegenheit.

Dieses Gewaltmonopol hat keine rechtliche Grundlage sondern entsteht als Selbstläufer aus dem gesellschaftlichen Konsenz.
Benötigt also eine intakte Gesellschaft .

Wird die Gesellschaft so wie es mittlerweile versucht wird,auszuhöhlen zu verdünnen oder anderweitig inhomogen wird,so wie es gerade in Deutschland
versucht wird,dann bricht jeder Konsenz auseinander und das Gewaltmonopol hat sich überlebt. Dann bekommt jede staatliche "Sicherheitstruppe" den Status
einer bewaffneten Strassengang. Auch wenn alle mit derselben "Kutte" durch die Gegend laufen.
Damit wird aus dem einseitigen "Faustrecht = Gewaltmonopol" wieder ein offenes Faustrecht.

Das dieser gesellschaftliche Konsenz im Kommunismus auch verniedlichend Sozialismus,bevorzugt real existierend, zu finden ist,wäre eine ziemlich naive
Hoffnung.Allah wirds wohl auch nicht können und ebenso wenig ein ischiasgeplagter (Prost) Juncker oder vergleichbar veranlagter EU Proband.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



micha34 schrieb:


> Wird die Gesellschaft so wie es mittlerweile versucht wird,auszuhöhlen ...


Darum sollten auch alle energisch gegen_ "rechtsbraun versiffte Schlechtmenschen"_ ankämpfen, 
um die Erosion der Gesellschaft zu verringern. Gerade von der Polizei erwarten wir als Bürger
so etwas und es passiert das Gegenteil.

Ansonsten ist hier gerade wieder offenbart worden, wie wir durch Bilderberger umgevolkt werden:
Chemtrail-Explosion bei Bilderberger-Treffen


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Dazu bräuchte man aber auch eine Politik, die hinter ihren Sicherheitskräften steht und ihnen auch das Durchsetzen der Rechtsstaatlichkeit ermöglicht - und nicht aus falschem Mitleid versucht, dies zu verhindern.

Der neueste Dünnschiss von den Grünen und Linken 

Als Polizist käme ich mir hart verarscht vor, wenn ich durch die Politik am Durchsetzen von Recht und Ordnung gehindert werde.


----------



## efdev (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Naja wenn alles so klar wäre und völlig im Einklang mit dem Rechtsstaat ist gäbe es auch keine Anzeigen, von daher sehe ich das Problem nicht außer das es geklärt gehört in welche Richtung auch immer.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei es in dem Artikel nicht klar wird, ob es sich um eine Sammelunterkunft handelt, oder um einzelne Wohneinheiten.

Eine Sammelunterkunft zählt nicht als Wohnung.



			
				https://www.rundfunkbeitrag.de/e175/e4794/Rundfunkbeitragsstaatsvertrag.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> *§3 Wohnung*
> (1) Wohnung ist unabhängig von der Zahl der darin enthaltenen Räume jede orts
> feste, baulich abgeschlossene Raumeinheit, die
> 1. zum Wohnen oder Schlafen geeignet ist oder genutzt wird und
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Als Polizist käme ich mir hart verarscht vor


Hausfriedensbruch ist und bleibt Hausfriedensbruch. Wo ist das Problem, im Fall der Abschiebung einen Durchsuchungsbefehl zu bekommen? Hamse wieder keine Lust gehabt, die Herren Polizisten. Und genau darum geht es in diesem Thema, um die rassistische Selbstherrlichkeit unseres Gewaltmonopols.

Hausfriedensbruch ist kein "Dünnschiss", oder`?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es in dem Artikel nicht klar wird, ob es  sich um eine Sammelunterkunft handelt, oder um einzelne Wohneinheiten.
> 
> Eine Sammelunterkunft zählt nicht als Wohnung.


Aha, wie sieht es denn mit Studentenwohnheimen aus oder überhaupt WGs? Sind das für Polizisten auch "Sammelunterkünfte? In dem Augenblick, in dem ich einen Schlüssel für meine Tür meines Zimmers habe, ist das eine Wohnung. Und genau darum ging es in diesen Asylantenheimen. Es gab Familienzimmer.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn das ganze keine Wohnung ist, braucht man auch keinen Durchsuchungsbeschluss. Das geht aber aus dem Artikel nicht hervor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn das ganze keine Wohnung ist.


Was sind dann Verbindungshäuser mit z.B. 20 Verbindungsstudenten drin? Das ist auch keine "Wohnung"? Da darf die Politei dann einfach so reingehen? Komisch, in so einem Fall, um typische Rechtsradikale aus Verbindungshäusern zu holen, würde kein Polizist auf die Idee kommen, ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl rein zu gehen, oder? Was ist dann mit Vereinhäusern? Das ist auch keine Wohnung, trotzdem betreten Polizisten z.B. Hells Angels Vereinsstätten nur mit Durchsuchungsbefehl.

DefinitionWohnung - JuraWiki.de


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> Wohnung ist eine zur Unterkunft von Menschen dienende Räumlichkeit, die dadurch für den/die Betroffenen eine abgeschirmte Privatsphäre bildet.



Allerdings gibt in einer Turnhalle mit 1000 Betten keine Privatsphäre, womit das dann zu der ausführlichen Definition oben passt.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und soll man jetzt für jede Abschiebung noch einen Durchsuchungsbefehl beantragen müssen, damit man einen Abzuschiebenden bzw. eine Abzuschiebende (oder etwas Abzuschiebendes) auch wirklich abschieben darf?
Straftäter dürfen auch von Zuhause abgeholt werden. Das ist bloß wieder ein recht erbärmlicher Versuch, unsere eh schon recht liberale Praxis bezüglich Asyl und Einwanderung noch weiter aufzuweichen, indem man die bürokratischen Hürden (und damit Aufwand und Kosten) immer weiter in die Höhe treibt.  

Am Ende sind Asylbewerber oder Flüchtlinge die kein Aufenthaltsrecht und keine Duldung (= Herkunftsland gilt (wieder) als sicher und es droht keine sonstige Gefahr für Leib und Leben) haben ausreisepflichtig. Abgeschoben wird man nur, wenn man nicht innerhalb des gegebenen Zeitraumes ausreist und sich damit defacto hier illegal aufhält. Da ist es schon für den Rechtsstaat peinlich genug, dass man sich der Abschiebung einfach entziehen kann, indem man nicht Zuhause ist. Wo würden wir denn jetzt hinkommen, wenn es schon reicht, einfach nicht mehr die Tür aufzumachen... 

Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn Sicherheitskräfte sich von der Politik und speziell von einer Politikerin, die z.B. auch U-Bahnhöfe als angemessene Notunterkunft für Obdachlose ansieht , alleine gelassen fühlen und diese dann bedenkliche Ansichten anfangen zu pflegen. 
Eigentlich sollte der Polizei durch die Politik im Rahmen geltender Gesetze der Rücken gestärkt werden. Wenn man aber andauernd vom Dienstherren für seine Arbeit den sprichwörtlichen Tritt in die Eier bekommt...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wo würden wir denn jetzt hinkommen, wenn es  schon reicht, einfach nicht mehr die Tür aufzumachen...


Wie  schaffen es denn diese Straftäter, sich der Verhaftung zu entziehen? Oder wird diese Gruppe von der Polizei  einfach nicht mit Nachdruck gesucht? Fragen über Fragen:
Hunderte rechte Straftaeter in Deutschland auf freiem Fuss  |  wp.de  | Politik



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und soll man jetzt für jede Abschiebung noch einen Durchsuchungsbefehl beantragen müssen, damit man einen Abzuschiebenden bzw. eine Abzuschiebende (oder etwas Abzuschiebendes) auch wirklich abschieben darf?.


Wenn Du einen Haftbefehl hast, und die Wohnung des zu Verhaftenden betreten willst, holst Du Dir dann keinen Durchsuchungsbefehl der Wohnung? Solltest Du...

Das raten Anwälte
Haftbefehl | Durchsuchung | Beschlagnahme | Sicherstellung


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Für eine Verhaftung mit Haftbefehl ist ein Betreten der Wohnung zulässig, wenn es sich um die Wohnung des Tatverdächtigen handelt.



			
				Kleinknecht/Meyer-Goßner schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Raumdurchsuchung ist die sog. bloße "Nachschau", bei der es nicht um das Auffinden einer sich verbergenden Person, sondern um das Betreten eines Raums gegen den Willen des sich - bekanntermaßen in dem Raum aufhaltenden -
> Verdächtigen zu dessen Festnahme geht



http://www.jwilhelm.de/giv.pdf


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Für eine Verhaftung mit Haftbefehl ist ein Betreten der Wohnung zulässig, wenn es sich um die Wohnung des Tatverdächtigen handelt.


Dann bleibt jetzt nur die Frage, ob eine Abschiebung mit einem Haftbefehl rechtlich gleichgesetzt ist. Und es bleibt die Frage, was mit Wohnungen ist, in denen mehrere Menschen wohnen, wenn nur gegen einen der Bewohner ein Haftbefehl vorliegt?

Ich suche mal. Und bitte verstehe meine Fragen nicht falsch, *iGameKudan*,  ich kenne mich in dem Bereich nicht aus. Ich begehe einfach keine Straftaten. Ich hätte aber z.B. erwartet, dass zu einem Haftbefehl automatisch ein Durchsuchungsbefehl ausgestellt wird.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich suche mal. Und bitte verstehe meine Fragen nicht falsch, *iGameKudan*,  ich kenne mich in dem Bereich nicht aus. Ich begehe einfach keine Straftaten. Ich hätte aber z.B. erwartet, das zu einem Haftbefehl automatisch ein Durchsuchungsgebehl ausgestellt wird,


Geht mir genauso, ich finde es daher echt gut, dass wir hier einen User haben, der sich in solchen Dingen wegen seiner beruflichen Laufbahn scheinbar bestens auskennt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Zum Thema, wie man einen Aufstand anzettelt lauft gerade im ZDF der Film "Bastille Day".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und ein zweites Video aus Österreich:

_Klimademonstration_*
Gewalt- und Foltervorwürfe gegen Wiener Polizei*

Videos aus Österreich zeigen  Fälle von fragwürdiger Polizeigewalt gegen Demonstranten. 
Ein Mann wird  beinahe von einem Einsatzwagen überrollt. 
Wien: Polizeigewalt nach Klimademo? Videos belasten Beamte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dazu bräuchte man aber auch eine Politik, die hinter ihren Sicherheitskräften steht und ihnen auch das Durchsetzen der Rechtsstaatlichkeit ermöglicht - und nicht aus falschem Mitleid versucht, dies zu verhindern.
> 
> Der neueste Dünnschiss von den Grünen und Linken
> 
> Als Polizist käme ich mir hart verarscht vor, wenn ich durch die Politik am Durchsetzen von Recht und Ordnung gehindert werde.



Wenn die Politik einen aktiv behindert, wäre dieses Gefühl auch berechtigt. Wenn Polizisten selbst nicht in der Lage sind, die Rechtslage ihres Arbeitsbereiches einzuschätzen, sondern dafür erst einmal einen Konsens von Ministerien (!) abfragen (die auch nicht für Rechtsauslegung zuständig sind) respektive im Zweifelsfall erstmal Grundrechte mit Füßen treten, dann hat das nicht mit mangelnder Unterstützung, sondern entweder mit mangelnder Ausbildung oder aber mit mangelnder Aussiebung ungeeigneter Subjekte zu tun. In dem Artikel wird zu allererst ein Rechtsbruch, also Polizeiversagen beschrieben. Dass es für diese Politik auch sonst ein Scheißjob wäre "und Ordnung" durchzusetzen, weil es gar keine Vorstellung von Ordnung gibt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt – erstmal muss die Polizei sich selbst unter Kontrolle haben. Sonst braucht man sich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn einem diverse Zivilverbände gerade den beschriebenen Teil der Arbeit schwer machen, denn da werden verdammt viele Grundrechte sehr schnell verletzt, wenn man keine Ahnung und keine Vorsicht zeigt, was offensichtlich beides für die Berliner Polizisten gilt.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hausfriedensbruch ist und bleibt Hausfriedensbruch. Wo ist das Problem, im Fall der Abschiebung einen Durchsuchungsbefehl zu bekommen? Hamse wieder keine Lust gehabt, die Herren Polizisten. Und genau darum geht es in diesem Thema, um die rassistische Selbstherrlichkeit unseres Gewaltmonopols.
> 
> Hausfriedensbruch ist kein "Dünnschiss", oder`?
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn es keine Wohnung gibt, gilt immer noch das Hausrecht. Selbst in eine menschenleere Industriehalle darf die Polizei nicht ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl rein (solange keine Gefahr in Vollzug ist). Also entweder war das hier eine Wohnung, die durch das Recht auf Privatsphäre hochgradig geschützt ist, oder es war eine öffentliche Einrichtung des Sozialministeriums, dass als Hausrechtsinhaber  offensichtlich der Polizei den Zugang verwehrt. Ob es das sollte steht auf einem anderem Blatt, über das sich die Politiker schleunigst die Schädel einschlagen sollen, denn hier wird definitiv Polizeiarbeit behindert. Aber für die Polizisten war die rechtliche Lage eigentlich glasklar: Sie hätten entweder von einem Richter, von einem Wohnungsinhaber oder von einem Hausherren eine Zutrittsbefugnis benötigt.
Sie hatten nichts davon.
Es muss noch geklärt werden, gegen welches Recht sie verstoßen haben, aber im Recht waren sie garantiert nicht. Und das darf Polizisten nicht passieren.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und soll man jetzt für jede Abschiebung noch einen Durchsuchungsbefehl beantragen müssen, damit man einen Abzuschiebenden bzw. eine Abzuschiebende (oder etwas Abzuschiebendes) auch wirklich abschieben darf?
> Straftäter dürfen auch von Zuhause abgeholt werden.



"Einen Asylantrag abgelehnt bekommen" ist aber keine Straftat.



> Am Ende sind Asylbewerber oder Flüchtlinge die kein Aufenthaltsrecht und keine Duldung (= Herkunftsland gilt (wieder) als sicher und es droht keine sonstige Gefahr für Leib und Leben) haben ausreisepflichtig. Abgeschoben wird man nur, wenn man nicht innerhalb des gegebenen Zeitraumes ausreist und sich damit defacto hier illegal aufhält.



Lol. Du bist auf dem Stand der -ich glaube- 80er Jahre. Heutzutage wird bestenfalls ein Ablehnungsbescheid zugestellt, gegen den aber in aller Regel (und einigen Kategorien gar nicht mal so schlechten Erfolgsquoten) Einspruch erhoben wird, sodass vorerst weiterhin eine Bleiberecht besteht. Die eigentliche Erzwingung der Ausreise wird aber nicht mehr vorher angekündigt (um Untertauchen zu vermeiden - nur dass die Kriminellen irgendwie weiterhin verschwinden), sodass der Abzuschiebende gar keine Chance hat, zu kooperieren. Bei dem stehen nur plötzlich morgens um 4 Polizisten am Bett und zwingen ihn mitzukommen.



> Eigentlich sollte der Polizei durch die Politik im Rahmen geltender Gesetze der Rücken gestärkt werden. Wenn man aber andauernd vom Dienstherren für seine Arbeit den sprichwörtlichen Tritt in die Eier bekommt...



Von den Polizeigewerkschaften kommen irgendwie nur Forderungen nach weiter reichenden Kompetenzen und damit noch mehr Aufgaben, während die Polizei längst hoffnunglos überlastet ist offensichtlich keine Ahnung hat, was sie eigentlich darf und soll. Eigentlich wäre es angebrachter, den Handlungsspielraum massiv einzuschränken, auf ein Maß, mit dem die Polizisten wenigstens klarkommen. Wenn das dazu führt, dass weniger abgeschoben wird, ist das ein Problem für andere Teile des Innenministeriums, die ihren Scheiß eben mal alleine regeln müssen, aber allenfalls besser, als wenn die Bürger zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die Polizei eben nicht mehr Recht und Ordnung, sondern nur Partikulärinteressen verteidigt - und das sogar GEGEN geltendes Recht. Ich persönlich kenne mehrere Flüchtlingsnotunterkünfte in der Umgebung (mittlerweile afaik alle geschlossen, aber Leute die ethnisch aus den Flüchtlingsgebieten stammen könnten, sieht man zu Hauf auf der Straße) und hatte bislang null Probleme mit Flüchtlingen, wäre aber schon froh, wenn ich mehr Polizeistreifen bei der Ahndung von Verkehrsverstößen denn beim Begehen derselbigen beobachten würde.
(Bislang liegt die Quote bei ca 20 zu 1, wenn ich zusätzlich das Ordnungsamt berücksichtige bei 20 zu 8. Nur dass ein nicht sichtbarer Parkschein niemanden gefährdet, von Polizisten zugeparkte Verkehrsspuren, missachtete Vorfahrten und vergessen Blinker dagegen schon.)


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob es das sollte steht auf einem anderem Blatt, über das sich die Politiker schleunigst die Schädel einschlagen sollen, denn hier wird definitiv Polizeiarbeit behindert. Aber für die Polizisten war die rechtliche Lage eigentlich glasklar: Sie hätten entweder von einem Richter, von einem Wohnungsinhaber oder von einem Hausherren eine Zutrittsbefugnis benötigt."Einen Asylantrag abgelehnt bekommen" ist aber keine Straftat.
> 
> Lol. Du bist auf dem Stand der -ich glaube- 80er Jahre. Heutzutage wird bestenfalls ein Ablehnungsbescheid zugestellt, gegen den aber in aller Regel (und einigen Kategorien gar nicht mal so schlechten Erfolgsquoten) Einspruch erhoben wird, sodass vorerst weiterhin eine Bleiberecht besteht. Die eigentliche Erzwingung der Ausreise wird aber nicht mehr vorher angekündigt (um Untertauchen zu vermeiden - nur dass die Kriminellen irgendwie weiterhin verschwinden), sodass der Abzuschiebende gar keine Chance hat, zu kooperieren. Bei dem stehen nur plötzlich morgens um 4 Polizisten am Bett und zwingen ihn mitzukommen.


Genau die gleiche Geschichte wie bei Straftätern - da dampft die Polizei auch nicht ab, weil der Typ sich weigert, die Tür aufzumachen. Da wird die Tür mit Hilfe eines Schlüsseldienstes geöffnet. 
Und es wäre ein absolutes Unding, wenn der gemeine Straftäter sich im  Mehrfamilienhaus versteckt, die Polizei deshalb nicht den Hausflur  betreten darf und damit der Straftäter ungreifbar ist.

Aktiv abgeschoben wird bloß, wenn es absolut keine Bleibeperspektive gibt. Ein illegaler Aufenthalt hier in Deutschland ist nichts anderes wie eine Straftat. Und wie du schon meinst - wenn Beschwerde eingereicht wurde, besteht während der Verfahrensdauer weiterhin ein Bleiberecht. Ein "Abschiebekommando" ist damit automatisch ausgeschlossen. Um mal Anwalt.org zu zitieren:


> Im Rahmen des *Asylverfahrens* erfolgt die Anordnung einer Abschiebung in Deutschland durch das *Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge* (BAMF). In der Regel bekommt ein Asylsuchender die Abschiebeandrohung zeitgleich mit der *Ablehnung des Asylantrags* und einer Mitteilung über die Länge der Frist zur *freiwilligen Ausreise*.
> Meist beträgt diese Frist *einen Monat*. Erst danach können die Behörden Abschiebungen *vollziehen*. Dies liegt jedoch im Aufgabengebiet der *Ausländerbehörden* des jeweiligen Bundeslandes



Wobei, wiegesagt, durch das Einlegen der Beschwerde die Abschiebeanordnung im Sinne der Ermöglichung eines fairen und ordentlichen Rechtsprozesses für die Verfahrensdauer ausgesetzt wird.
Sollte es doch zur Abschiebung kommen, eben weil es keine Bleibeperspektive gibt, muss es Möglichkeiten haben, die entsprechende(n) Person(en) auch erreichbar zu haben. Wie schon gesagt - die Polizei dreht auch nicht um, weil der sich eindeutig zuhause befindliche Straftäter in einem Mehrfamilienhaus wohnt und die Tür vom Hausflur zugeschlossen ist. 

Es ist nicht so, dass wir hier in Deutschland ein außergewöhnlich hartes Einwanderungsrecht haben. Es ist eher eines der liberalsten Einwanderungsgesetze weltweit, welches einem auch angemessenen Rechtsbeistand im Streitfall zusichert. 
Wer trotz Ausschöpfen der rechtlichen Mittel keine Bleibeperspektive hat, hat hier nichts mehr verloren. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Polizeigewerkschaften kommen irgendwie nur Forderungen nach weiter reichenden Kompetenzen und damit noch mehr Aufgaben, während die Polizei längst hoffnunglos überlastet ist offensichtlich keine Ahnung hat, was sie eigentlich darf und soll. Eigentlich wäre es angebrachter, den Handlungsspielraum massiv einzuschränken, auf ein Maß, mit dem die Polizisten wenigstens klarkommen. Wenn das dazu führt, dass weniger abgeschoben wird, ist das ein Problem für andere Teile des Innenministeriums, die ihren Scheiß eben mal alleine regeln müssen, aber allenfalls besser, als wenn die Bürger zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die Polizei eben nicht mehr Recht und Ordnung, sondern nur Partikulärinteressen verteidigt - und das sogar GEGEN geltendes Recht. Ich persönlich kenne mehrere Flüchtlingsnotunterkünfte in der Umgebung (mittlerweile afaik alle geschlossen, aber Leute die ethnisch aus den Flüchtlingsgebieten stammen könnten, sieht man zu Hauf auf der Straße) und hatte bislang null Probleme mit Flüchtlingen, wäre aber schon froh, wenn ich mehr Polizeistreifen bei der Ahndung von Verkehrsverstößen denn beim Begehen derselbigen beobachten würde.
> (Bislang liegt die Quote bei ca 20 zu 1, wenn ich zusätzlich das Ordnungsamt berücksichtige bei 20 zu 8. Nur dass ein nicht sichtbarer Parkschein niemanden gefährdet, von Polizisten zugeparkte Verkehrsspuren, missachtete Vorfahrten und vergessen Blinker dagegen schon.)


Die Polizei braucht eben auch entsprechende Kompetenzen. Gut, eigentlich hat sie die schon - nur kommen dann wieder naive Politiker um die Ecke und grätschen der Polizei in ihre Arbeit rein. Und versuchen die bürokratischen Hürden so dermaßen hochzusetzen und auszureizen, dass die Polizei dadurch tatsächlich hoffnungslos überlastet wird. Das Innenministerium hat garkeine Befugnis, eine Abschiebung notfalls auch mit polizeilicher Gewalt durchzusetzen, sofern die betroffene Person nicht freiwillig geht.

Wie sehr die Polizei auch noch anderweitig durch bürokratische Hürden und fehlenden politischen Willen behindert wird sieht man doch an der Aktion hier in Berlin mit dem Görlitzer Park, wo man sich sogar schon gezwungen sah Markierungen für Standplätze für Drogendealer auf den Boden zu sprühen, damit die Passanten wenigstens halbwegs störungsfrei den Park passieren können. Da ist eindeutig bekannt dass Straftaten stattfinden - und sie werden ignoriert. 

Da ist die mangelhafte Ausstattung der Verkehrspolizei (die es in dem Sinne ja nicht mehr gibt - Hier in Berlin auch ein Ergebnis des Rot-Roten Sparzwanges, indem man die Verkehrspolizei ersatzlos in die normale Schutzpolizei migriert hat - natürlich mit Personalabbau...) bzw. der mit verkehrspolizeilichen Aufgaben betrauten Beamten noch echt das geringste Problem.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> [...] sieht man doch an der Aktion hier in Berlin mit dem Görlitzer Park, wo man sich sogar schon gezwungen sah Markierungen für Standplätze für Drogendealer auf den Boden zu sprühen, damit die Passanten wenigstens halbwegs störungsfrei den Park passieren können. [...]



Schnickschnack sah man sich zu irgendwas gezwungen. Das war eine kuriose Idee des Oberparkwächters da, mehr nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Genau die gleiche Geschichte wie bei Straftätern...



Lesen, verstehen, Fresse halten:
Straftat – Wikipedia
Straftaeter – Wikipedia



> Es ist nicht so, dass wir hier in Deutschland ein außergewöhnlich hartes Einwanderungsrecht haben. Es ist eher eines der liberalsten Einwanderungsgesetze weltweit, welches einem auch angemessenen Rechtsbeistand im Streitfall zusichert.
> Wer trotz Ausschöpfen der rechtlichen Mittel keine Bleibeperspektive hat, hat hier nichts mehr verloren.



Wir haben in Deutschland das restriktivste Einwanderungsgesetz überhaupt: Gar keins. Es gibt ein paar Sonderregelungen für Fachkräfte und Vermögende, aber sonst ist eine Einwanderung nach Deutschland überhaupt nur für EU-Bürger im Rahmen der Freizügigkeit möglich. Das ist ja immer der Gag, wenn CSU und AFD nach einem Einwanderungsgesetz schreien  - damit fordern sie explizit die Schaffung einer zusätzlichen Form des Zugzuges.

Was wir haben: Ein formell mit allen Mitteln des Rechtsstaates ausgestattetes Asyl- und Flüchtlingsrecht, dass auch "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" ausgelegt wird (obwohl in der ersten Runde niemand klagt und in der zweiten Runde der Flüchtling die Klage gegen den Bescheid erhebt ). Und bezüglich der Bleibeperspektive bin ich auch voll bei dir (auch wenn ich aufgrund der enormen Probleme Abschiebungen nicht annähernd so hoch priorisiere, da beschäftigt man am Ende Beamte im Wert von 10000 €/Monat um Unterbringungskosten von 1000€/Monat einzusparen), deswegen sagte ich ja, dass sich die Berliner Politik schleunigst einig werden soll, was sie denn eigentlich will. (Eigentlich sollte es die Bundespolitik. Das bei der Versorgung von Flüchtlingen so viel Ländersache ist, ist ein Unding. Per Definition gibt es da nichts, was eine bundeslandesspezifische Behandlung rechtfertigen würde, eigentlich ist das EU- wenn nicht sogar UN-Angelegenheit)

Aber darum geht es hier nicht. Das ist nicht der Thread "Asyl und Flüchtlingsrechte in Deutschland". Das hier ist der Thread "Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte". Und es ist per Definition das Ende des Rechtsstaates, wenn Polizisten anfangen, Gesetze und Zielsetzungen zu Interpretieren. Polizisten sind Exekutive, die haben auszuführen. Die einzige Ausnahme sind verfassungwidrige Befehle. Aber ansonsten ist es gemäß unserer Gewaltenteilung die Aufgabe von Politik und Justiz, Ziel und Rahmen eines Polizeieinsatzes festzulegen. Und hier hat die zuständige Politik klar gesagt "du kommst in meine Aufnahmeeinrichtung nicht rein" und die Justiz sagt ganz klar "betreten einer Wohnung ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl ist illegal". Damit wäre der Einsatz für jeden verfassungstreuen Polizist beendet gewesen. PUNKT

Ob du, ich oder der Polizist, wenn er nach Dienstschluss zum normalen Bürger wird, die Abschiebung gut oder schlecht finden, steht beim Einsatz nicht zur Debatte und darf auch nicht zur Debatte stehen, denn es ist nicht Aufgabe des im Dienst befindlichen Polizisten darüber zu debattieren.



> Die Polizei braucht eben auch entsprechende Kompetenzen. Gut, eigentlich hat sie die schon



Eben. Die Polizei hat schon verdammt weitreichende Kompetenzen. So weitreichend, dass regelmäßig erhebliche Diskrepanzen in deren Ausübung gegenüber unterschiedlichen politische Gruppierungen zu beobachten ist. Oder anders gesagt: An Stelle strikter Vorgaben, was an Recht und Ordnung durchzusetzen ist, hat die Polizei schon heute soviel Freiheiten, dass sie Willkür verbreitet. Das ist höchst ungerecht und in meinen Augen die größte Gefahr für die gesellschaftliche Ordnung überhaupt, denn eine willkürlich handelnde Institution hat keinerlei Autorität mehr und stellt eine Gefahr für die Bürger dar, gleichzeitig haben wir aber keine zweite Institution, die die öffentliche Ordnung schützen könnte. Vergrößert man den Spielraum weiter, ohne die bestehende Probleme zu beheben (bislang werden sie nicht einmal anerkannt), verschlimmert man diese Lage nur noch.



> Wie sehr die Polizei auch noch anderweitig durch bürokratische Hürden und fehlenden politischen Willen behindert wird sieht man doch an der Aktion hier in Berlin mit dem Görlitzer Park, wo man sich sogar schon gezwungen sah Markierungen für Standplätze für Drogendealer auf den Boden zu sprühen, damit die Passanten wenigstens halbwegs störungsfrei den Park passieren können. Da ist eindeutig bekannt dass Straftaten stattfinden - und sie werden ignoriert.



Es ist vielerorts bekannt, dass Straftaten stattfinden - zeig mal einen Fahrraddiebstahl an, könntest du ebensogut an der nächsten Papiertonne abgeben. Oder teilweise an Mordversuch grenzende Fahrmanöver im Straßenverkehr, wenn kein Videobeweis existiert (dessen Anfertigung illegal ist). Diverse Formen von Umweltverschmutzung, zwischenmenschliche Gewalt und Volksverhetzung bis zu einem gewissen Ausmaß und sowieso fast alles, was online möglich ist - eine enorme Menge an Straftaten ist in Deutschland praktisch straffrei, da sind die paar Dealer das kleinste Problem (auch wenn man sie als Einstiegsweg zur organisierten Kriminalität nicht vernachlässigen sollte).
Aber daran ändern Radpanzer, Handgranaten, Spionagewerkzeuge, Freigaben für Rechtsverstöße im Amt und willkürliche Grundrechtseinschränkungen rein gar nichts. Genau das und nur das wird aber mit verschärften Polizeigesetzen umgesetzt. Um den Dealer im Park festzunehmen brauchst du keine permanente Online-Überwachung ohne Verdachtsmomente, keine automatische Gesichtserkennung an Bahnhöfen, keine Maschinenpistolen und auch keine Dauerinhaftierung ohne Urteil. Dafür brauchst du 3-4 sportliche Beamte, einen der bevorzugt nicht ganz wie ein Klischee-Kiffer aussieht, vielleicht noch eine Videokamera und einen Abend Dienstzeit.



> Da ist die mangelhafte Ausstattung der Verkehrspolizei (die es in dem Sinne ja nicht mehr gibt - Hier in Berlin auch ein Ergebnis des Rot-Roten Sparzwanges, indem man die Verkehrspolizei ersatzlos in die normale Schutzpolizei migriert hat - natürlich mit Personalabbau...) bzw. der mit verkehrspolizeilichen Aufgaben betrauten Beamten noch echt das geringste Problem.



Spezifische Hinweise auf Verkehrspolizei konnte ich bei den von mir im Verkehr beobachteten polizeilichen Fehlverhalten nicht bemerken. (Gibts die irgendwo noch in eindeutig abgegrenzter Form?) Das war ganz banale ich-hab-nen-Einsatzwagen-und-Appetit-auf-Kaffee-beim-Bäcker-soll-der-Radfahrer-sich-doch-unter-den-Laster-schmeißen-Polizei. Die Ahnundung vieler Delikte im Verkehrsbereich fällt ja schon unter Ordnungsamt und wird gar nicht mehr von der regulären Polizei wahrgenommen (was mir auch egal ist, Sicherheitskräfte soll der Staat einteilen, wie er will) - oder eben meist eher nicht und gar keiner kümmert sich drum. Man kann 10 Jahre in Deutschland leben, ohne einmal irgend eine negative Erfahrung mit einem Asylbewerber zu haben, aber kann keine 10 Minuten auf der Autobahn fahren, ohne entweder in gefährlicher Weise bedrängt oder in gefährlicher weise behindert/geschnitten zu werden. (bewusst lächerliches Beispiel. Es gäbe dutzende härtere.) Aber welches von beiden Problemen wird von den Law&Order-Parteien als das einzig dringende/störende behandelt?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt - die Polizei dreht auch nicht um, weil der sich eindeutig zuhause befindliche Straftäter in einem Mehrfamilienhaus wohnt und die Tür vom Hausflur zugeschlossen ist.



Die Polizei kann auch einfach mal über alle Klingeln gehen. Irgendjemand macht bei "Hier ist die Polizei/Post usw." schon auf. Meistens auch ohne genauer nachzufragen, was natürlich auch unvorsichtig ist.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so, dass wir hier in Deutschland ein außergewöhnlich hartes Einwanderungsrecht haben.



Wir haben noch gar keines. Das kommt erst noch: Einwanderungsgesetz: Endlich klar geregelt!

Btt:

Anscheinend hat der "NSU2.0" jetzt in Hessen seinen ersten Mord verübt:
CDU-Politiker Luebcke: Tod nach zahlreichen Drohungen | Telepolis
Verfassungsfeindliche Parteien, wie die AfD jubeln.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben in Deutschland das restriktivste Einwanderungsgesetz überhaupt: Gar keins. Es gibt ein paar Sonderregelungen für Fachkräfte und Vermögende, aber sonst ist eine Einwanderung nach Deutschland überhaupt nur für EU-Bürger im Rahmen der Freizügigkeit möglich.


Theorie und Praxis. Nennen es wir halt nicht Einwanderungsgesetz, sondern migrationsrelevante Gesetzgebung oder Einwanderungspraxis. 
Vermutlich ermöglicht das fehlende Einwanderungsgesetz überhaupt erst diese lockere Praxis bezüglich der Einwanderung. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> (auch wenn ich aufgrund der enormen Probleme Abschiebungen nicht annähernd so hoch priorisiere, da beschäftigt man am Ende Beamte im Wert von 10000 €/Monat um Unterbringungskosten von 1000€/Monat einzusparen), deswegen sagte ich ja, dass sich die Berliner Politik schleunigst einig werden soll, was sie denn eigentlich will. (Eigentlich sollte es die Bundespolitik. Das bei der Versorgung von Flüchtlingen so viel Ländersache ist, ist ein Unding. Per Definition gibt es da nichts, was eine bundeslandesspezifische Behandlung rechtfertigen würde, eigentlich ist das EU- wenn nicht sogar UN-Angelegenheit)


Ein Beamter frisst a) keine 10000€/Monat und kümmert sich b) auch nicht nur um eine Person. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Aber darum geht es hier nicht. Das ist nicht der Thread "Asyl und Flüchtlingsrechte in Deutschland". Das hier ist der Thread "Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte".


Wiegesagt, wenn den Sicherheitskräften permanent von Politikern mit weltfremden/falschen Idealen in ihre Arbeit reingegrätscht wird braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Personen zunehmend resignieren und jegliches Fingerspitzengefühl verlieren.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier hat die zuständige Politik klar gesagt "du kommst in meine Aufnahmeeinrichtung nicht rein" und die Justiz sagt ganz klar "betreten einer Wohnung ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl ist illegal". Damit wäre der Einsatz für jeden verfassungstreuen Polizist beendet gewesen. PUNKT


Verhinderung oder Behinderung von Abschiebungen ist eine Straftat. 
Wiegesagt - am Ende kommts aufs Gleiche hinaus wie bei normalen Straftätern... Die Polizei dreht auch nicht um, nur weil der-/diejenige/etwas nicht die Tür aufmacht. 

In dem Fall gehts ja speziell darum, dass zwei relativ gleichrangige Kompetenzen zwei unterschiedliche Auffassungen des Rechts haben/hatten. 
Da hast du völlig recht - da sollte man sich dringend mal an einen Tisch setzen und sich auf eine Linie einigen (nach Möglichkeit natürlich eine, die es möglich macht, Recht und Ordnung durchzusetzen). 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Eben. Die Polizei hat schon verdammt weitreichende Kompetenzen. So weitreichend, dass regelmäßig erhebliche Diskrepanzen in deren Ausübung gegenüber unterschiedlichen politische Gruppierungen zu beobachten ist.


Die Kehrseite hat immer zwei Medaillien - wenn dir jemand auf die Fresse haut gibt du doch auch nicht ggfs. eine nachvollziehbare Begründung zu. 
Gerade das linksextremistische Spektrum ist so ein permanenter Kandidat, wo "ungünstige" Tatsachen gerne mal weggelassen, vertuscht oder verdreht werden, damit die Polizei als Buhmann dasteht.

Wenn eine Gruppierung mit Gewalt gegenüber Polizei bzw. allgemein staatlichen Autoritäten auf sich aufmerksam macht braucht sich diese Gruppierung auch nicht wundern, wenn die Polizei bzw. die staatliche Autorität mit einer absoluten Macht und Härte auftritt. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist höchst ungerecht und in meinen Augen die größte Gefahr für die gesellschaftliche Ordnung überhaupt,


Ich sehe die grenzenlose Toleranz bezüglich Regelbrüchen als Problem. Schaue dir Berlin an. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vielerorts bekannt, dass Straftaten stattfinden - zeig mal einen Fahrraddiebstahl an, könntest du ebensogut an der nächsten Papiertonne abgeben.


Dass Straftaten immer stattfinden ist klar. Oft tut man aber selbst dann nicht mal was, wenn man weiß wann, und wo. Dieses Paradebeispiel mit dem Görlitzer Park beschreibt es doch perfekt - jeder weiß, dass dort rund um die Uhr mit Drogen gedealt wird. Gemacht wird - kapituliert. Stattdessen malt man lieber schon Markierungen für Standplätze auf den Boden, anstatt die Leute zu verhaften und einzusperren. 




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Oder teilweise an Mordversuch grenzende Fahrmanöver im Straßenverkehr


Da gibts ebenfalls zwei Seiten der Medaillie. Wenn jeder (Autofahrer, Radfahrer, Fußgänger - halt Verkehrsteilnehmer im Allgemeinen) auf sein Recht besteht ohne auch an sein eigenes Leben zu denken kann man natürlich schnell von "an Mordversuch grenzende Fahrmanöver" reden. 
Fußgänger, die lieber quer über die Straße laufen anstatt die Ampel oder Fußgängerinseln zu nutzen, Fußgänger, die unachtsam zwischen zwischen geparkten Autos auf die Straße vortreten, Radfahrer, die an einem sich im Abbiegevorgang befindlichen LKW/Bus unbedingt noch vorbeifahren müssen anstatt noch zu warten, Radfahrer, für die rote Ampeln oder jegliche Verkehrsregeln nicht existieren, Autofahrer, die in zweiter Reihe parken, Autofahrer, die zu schnell fahren, Autofahrer, die Bushaltestellen zuparken, Autofahrer, die ein extrem aggressives Spurwechselverhalten haben... 

Ja, der Verkehr wird immer aggressiver und gefährlicher. Da tragen aber auch Radfahrer und Fußgänger eine große Schuld dran. Und die schiere Masse.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Diverse Formen von Umweltverschmutzung


Was auch immer Ansichtssache ist, zumal da jeder seine Leichen im Keller hat. 
Der eine fliegt andauernd, der andere fährt Auto, Müll trennen tut auch kaum jemand gewissentlich...



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> da sind die paar Dealer das kleinste Problem (auch wenn man sie als Einstiegsweg zur organisierten Kriminalität nicht vernachlässigen sollte).


Egal ob es nur ein "kleines Problem" ist - es gehört genauso hart verfolgt und bestraft. Werden diese "kleinen Probleme" ignoriert bzw. nicht verfolgt, schwindet der Respekt gegenüber entsprechenden Regeln/Gesetzen und niemand hält sich mehr dran.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Aber daran ändern Radpanzer, Handgranaten, Spionagewerkzeuge
> , Freigaben für Rechtsverstöße im Amt und willkürliche Grundrechtseinschränkungen rein gar nichts. Genau das und nur das wird aber mit verschärften Polizeigesetzen umgesetzt. Um den Dealer im Park festzunehmen brauchst du keine permanente Online-Überwachung ohne Verdachtsmomente, keine automatische Gesichtserkennung an Bahnhöfen, keine Maschinenpistolen und auch keine Dauerinhaftierung ohne Urteil. Dafür brauchst du 3-4 sportliche Beamte, einen der bevorzugt nicht ganz wie ein Klischee-Kiffer aussieht, vielleicht noch eine Videokamera und einen Abend Dienstzeit.


Nur weil die Dinge für die Polizei zugelassen werden heißt es noch lange nicht, dass gleich jeder Streifenpolizist mit Handgranaten im Radpanzer Streife fährt. 
Gerade solche Dinge wie die Handgranaten oder Radpanzer sind wohl eher für bestimmte Spezialeinheiten oder Operationen gedacht. Gut, es gibt eine Sache die ich tatsächlich nicht unterstütze - das zunehmende Ausspionieren in der digitalen Welt... Dass die Polizei sich sogar das Recht verschaffen will bspw. SmartHome-Geräte zu hacken finde ich krass daneben (ich habs euch gesagt, SmartHome wird noch zum Fluch...). 

Um den Dealer festzunehmen braucht es politischen Willen, einen Staat der mit und nicht gegen die Polizei arbeitet und eine konsequente und harte Strafverfolgung. Gibts alles aber quasi nicht. 





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Spezifische Hinweise auf Verkehrspolizei konnte ich bei den von mir im Verkehr beobachteten polizeilichen Fehlverhalten nicht bemerken.


Ich dachte im Rahmen deines Posts da eher auch daran, dass zu wenig Polizei vorhanden ist, um die Einhaltung von Verkehrsregeln zu überwachen. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> (Gibts die irgendwo noch in eindeutig abgegrenzter Form?) Das war ganz banale ich-hab-nen-Einsatzwagen-und-Appetit-auf-Kaffee-beim-Bäcker-soll-der-Radfahrer-sich-doch-unter-den-Laster-schmeißen-Polizei.


Die Polizisten haben in diversen Situationen genau das gleiche Problem wie Lieferaten oder Autofahrer: Wenn man für Radspuren die Parkmöglichkeiten immer weiter begrenzt bzw. unnutzbar macht, muss halt auf dem Radweg oder in zweiter Reihe geparkt werden. 
Geht halt nicht anders. Hab heute mal solch eine Protected Bike Lane gesehen - ehemals zweispurige Straße, eine Spur davon nun solch eine Protected Bike Lane. Wo soll der Lieferant oder die Polizei dann noch parken, wenn nicht mitten auf der Straße oder dem Fußweg? Es gibt Situationen, da muss man ortsnah parken können (da gehört der Gang der Cops zum Bäcker gewiss nicht dazu. ). 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann 10 Jahre in Deutschland leben, ohne einmal irgend eine negative Erfahrung mit einem Asylbewerber zu haben, aber kann keine 10 Minuten auf der Autobahn fahren, ohne entweder in gefährlicher Weise bedrängt oder in gefährlicher weise behindert/geschnitten zu werden. (bewusst lächerliches Beispiel. Es gäbe dutzende härtere.)


Zum Glück ist dir selber klar, dass das Beispiel Bullshit ist. Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern... Ich habe bisher mehr mit Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund Probleme gehabt wie mit solchen ohne. Trotzdem halte ich nicht alle Leute mit Migrationshintergrund für Böse. 
Gleiches wie im Verkehr - nur weil ich mal fast von einer Straßenbahn überfahren wurde (weil ich nicht nach links geschaut habe - da war ich höchstens 10...) halte ich den Verkehr noch lange nicht für gefährlich - wenn man denn nicht immer auf sein Recht besteht.



			
				DKK007 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizei kann auch einfach mal über alle Klingeln gehen. Irgendjemand  macht bei "Hier ist die Polizei/Post usw." schon auf. Meistens auch  ohne genauer nachzufragen, was natürlich auch unvorsichtig ist.


Nach der Logik die im genannten Fall angewendet wurde dürftest du dann ja noch nicht mal in die Wohnung oder Unterkunft des Abschiebekandidaten, wenn du genau wüsstest, dass er sich dort gerade aufhält. Da bringts dir auch nix, wenn du im Hausflur vor der Wohnungstür stehst. 
-> Ist und bleibt Bullshit.

Das was mit dem Lübcke passiert ist ist ein großer Skandal... Und dass die AfD so über einen Mord herzieht ebenfalls. Alleine weil es ein Mord ist, und dann noch ein Mord an deren politischen Feind...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat der "NSU2.0" jetzt in Hessen seinen ersten Mord verübt:


Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was da passieren wird. Soso, die Polizei, die nach etlichen Mordrohungen lange Zeit Polizeischutz gewährte, sieht also kein Motiv, soso

Genau darum geht es in diesem Strang, genau darum. Es ist zum Kotzen


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Prinzipiell stimme ich dir da zu. 
Ich denke nur mal eher, dass die Polizei das Problem hat, für offizielle Aussagen eine eindeutige Basis für ein Motiv haben zu müssen, schließlich wird in solchen politischen Angelegenheiten jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt.

Intern, denke/hoffe ich mal, wird die Polizei natürlich klar an ein mögliches rechtsextremistisches Motiv denken - was man in der Öffentlichkeit sagt oder sagen darf/sollte ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Intern, denke/hoffe ich mal, wird die Polizei natürlich klar an ein mögliches rechtsextremistisches Motiv denken


Meine Hoffnung ist immer noch riesig und mein Vertrauen hoch, aber die Anzahl der "Einzelfälle" nimmt mir überhand. Ich bewerte immer erst hinterher, warten wir ab, was die Ermittlungen ergeben werden. Die Presse bausch auch gerne hoch, davon lebt sie und das darf sie.


----------



## efdev (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dass Straftaten immer stattfinden ist klar. Oft tut man aber selbst dann nicht mal was, wenn man weiß wann, und wo. Dieses Paradebeispiel mit dem Görlitzer Park beschreibt es doch perfekt - jeder weiß, dass dort rund um die Uhr mit Drogen gedealt wird. Gemacht wird - kapituliert. Stattdessen malt man lieber schon Markierungen für Standplätze auf den Boden, anstatt die Leute zu verhaften und einzusperren.



Das ist aber ein Problem der allgemein verfehlten Drogenpolitik, da kannst du auch noch so viele Polizisten in den Görlitzer Park schicken (wurde doch auch ne Zeitlang fleißig gemacht), es bringt einfach nichts und ist/wäre eine riesige Verschwendung an Polizeistunden.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Im Zweifel suchen sich die Dealer halt einen anderen Platz. 

Sichtbare Videoüberwachung hätte da auch nur einen verschiebenden Effekt.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gut, es gibt eine Sache die ich tatsächlich nicht unterstütze - das zunehmende Ausspionieren in der digitalen Welt... Dass die Polizei sich sogar das Recht verschaffen will bspw. SmartHome-Geräte zu hacken finde ich krass daneben (ich habs euch gesagt, SmartHome wird noch zum Fluch...).



Wobei die NSA da doch eh live mithören kann. Wer so etwas verwendet, dem ist dann auch nicht mehr zu helfen. 
Das Problem ließe sich sowohl aus sich des Datenschutzes, als auch aus Sicht der Polizei ganz einfach lösen, indem die Sprach-Daten nur noch lokal auf dem Gerät oder auf einem dedizierten IoT-Server im Netzwerk gespeichert und verarbeitet werden dürften.
Die Polizei könnte dann bei einer Durchsuchung mit entsprechend rechtlicher Grundlage neben den normalen Computern auch den Datenspeicher fürs Smarthome mitnehmen, womit sich an der Rechtslage selbst nichts ändert.

Edit2:
5G soll eine direkte Abhörschnittstelle erhalten und Körperverletzungen durch Messerangriffe sollen zum Verbrechen (also min 1 Jahr FS) upgegradet werden. 
Beschluesse der Jumiko 2019


Edit:
Der Verfassungsschutz verdeckt immer noch den NSU:
Nach dem NSU-Untersuchungsausschuss: Vorwurf der Falschaussage gegen Sachsens Verfassungsschutzchef - Berlin - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Der Verfassungsschutz verdeckt immer noch den NSU:
> Nach dem NSU-Untersuchungsausschuss: Vorwurf der Falschaussage gegen Sachsens Verfassungsschutzchef - Berlin - Tagesspiegel


Es ist nicht zu fassen. Wer macht solche Leute zum Verfassungsschutzchef?

Auch dieser Verhalten der rechten Horden gibt zu denken? Wo bleiben die Hausdurchsuchungen bei hetzenden Rechtsextremen?
Horst Seehofer: Hetze gegen Luebcke? "Niedergang der menschlichen Moral" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wer nach solchen Aktionen noch die AfD wählt, die teilweise ebenso zum Mord an einem Regierungpräsidenten jubelte, der kann als Mittäter eingestuft werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Theorie und Praxis. Nennen es wir halt nicht Einwanderungsgesetz, sondern migrationsrelevante Gesetzgebung oder Einwanderungspraxis.



Nö, nennen wir es Gesetzgebung zu Flüchtlingen. Was konzeptionell ein Riesenunterschied zu Einwanderung ist. Natürlich werden die bestehenden Gesetze von Einwanderungswilligen missbraucht, aber die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, gewollte Einwanderung (die wir nicht haben) sind sehr vielfältig. Die Möglichkeiten, grundlegende Hilfsleistungen für Notleidende, also die Rechte von Flüchtlingen, einzuschränken ohne Unschuldigen großes Leid zu zu tun, sind minimal. Und nach mehreren Verschärfungsrunden seit Ende der 80er haben wir das Potential mehr als ausgeschöpft.



> Ein Beamter frisst a) keine 10000€/Monat und kümmert sich b) auch nicht nur um eine Person.



Wir kommen im Jahr auf knapp 24000 Abschiebungen, davon die Mehrheit aus Balkanstaaten, bei denen das reine Formsache ist und unter der verbleibenden 12000 Fällen sind 9000, die nur im Rahmen von Dublin innerhalb der EU hin und hergeschoben werden. Bleiben bestenfalls 3000 erfolgreiche Abschiebungen von Leuten, bei denen tatsächlich ein Flüchtlingsstatus zu prüfen war.
Abschiebungen in Deutschland | bpb
Um das zu schaffen, fallen allein beim BAMF um die 500 Millionen an Personalkosten an und das macht nur die Entscheidungen. Die gesamte Datenaufnahme vor Ort, Befragung, etc. machen Bundespolizei oder kommunale Behörden, die Abschiebung selbst muss auch wieder die Polizei erledigen,... 10000 € für mehrere Abschiebungen? Wir sind eher bei einer Quote von einer Million für eine einzige. Gut, dass Geld geht mehrheitlich an deutsche Beamte und stellt damit eine Förderung der Wirtschaft dar, die für die gleiche Summe mögliche Unterbringung für mehrere Jahrzehnte in deutschen Flüchtlingseinrichtungen würde aber auch größtenteils im Land bleiben.
Deswegen mein Fazit: Ja, unter moralischen Gesichtspunkten sollten Leute, die das Asylrecht missbrauchen und damit die Hilfe für echt Notleidende einschränken, abgeschoben werden. Aber nüchtern betrachtet ist der Prozess so verdammt aufwendig, dass wir bei weiteren Versuchen, die Abschiebequoten zu steigern, eher noch draufzahlen. Deswegen sehe ich auch kein großes Problem dabei, wenn eine Abschiebung mal aufgrund unklarer Anordnungen an die Polizei schief läuft. Das ist peinlich für die staatlichen Institutionen, aber den Steuerzahler belastet vor allen die Finanzierung eben dieser Institutionen, nicht ein paar Wochen oder Monate Versorgung von Leuten, die von der rechtslage her abgeschoben werden sollten, bei denen das aber nicht klappt.



> Wiegesagt, wenn den Sicherheitskräften permanent von Politikern mit weltfremden/falschen Idealen in ihre Arbeit reingegrätscht wird braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Personen zunehmend resignieren und jegliches Fingerspitzengefühl verlieren.



Ein Auftraggeber kann durch die Vergabe von Aufträgen nur schwer irgendwo "reingrätschen". Als Auftragsausführer kann man höchstens den Kopf schütteln, aber das wars auch. Im Falle der Politik ist das sicherlich häufiger der Fall - einer der wichtigsten Gründe, warum ich nie in Erwägung gezogen hätte, Polizist oder auch Soldat zu werden, obwohl ich die Zielsetzung dieser Berufe vollkommen okay finde, sind die Anordnungen von Vollnullen, die man dann ausführen muss. Wer sich dafür entschieden hat, pocht aber oft genug auf "Ordnung muss sein" und die Ordnung besagt eben: Mache, was politische und juristische Vorgaben dir auftragen. Nur das. Alles das. Aber nichts anderes und vor allem nichts gegenteiliges. Wer damit ein Problem hat und einfach nur machtgeil ist, der hat bei der Polizei nichts zu suchen.



> Verhinderung oder Behinderung von Abschiebungen ist eine Straftat.



Dann muss die Polizei Strafanzeige gegen das Ministerium stellen, dass ihr den Zugang verwehrt. Aber solange keine Gefahr in Vollzug ist, darf die Polizei sich nicht einfach über geltende Regeln hinwegsetzen, auch nicht zur Kompensation von "Straftaten". Ob etwas eine solche ist oder nicht, hat nämlich -wie beschrieben- kein Polizist zu entscheiden, sondern ein Richter. Alles andere ist nicht nur eine Straftat, sondern ein Fall für den Verfassungsschutz.



> Wenn eine Gruppierung mit Gewalt gegenüber Polizei bzw. allgemein staatlichen Autoritäten auf sich aufmerksam macht braucht sich diese Gruppierung auch nicht wundern, wenn die Polizei bzw. die staatliche Autorität mit einer absoluten Macht und Härte auftritt.



Was Teile der Polizei und die gesamte restliche Law & Order Fraktion eben nicht begreifen: "Die Linken" sind nicht eine durchstrukturierte "Gruppierung", in der sich jeder bereitwillig dem Corpsgeist unterworfen hat. Das ist in den meisten Fällen eine lose Ansammlung von Individuen, die sich zufällig ein einem einzigen Interesse einig sind -das, wegen dem sie sich gerade zusammenfinden-, aber in jedem anderen Spinnefeind sein können. Wenn die Polizei dann gegen diese ""Gruppierung"" mit absoluter Härte auftritt, weil einige wenige Individuen sich in einem komplett anderen Aspekt sträflich verhalten haben, dann produziert die Polizei nicht Recht und Ordnung, sondern vor allem eins: Opfer. Weitaus mehr Opfer, als die ursprünglichen Straftäter je hätten verursachen können. Und nicht selten gehen genau die dann auch noch straffrei aus. Ich selbst wurde auch schon mal von der berüchtigten staatlich-hamburgischen Ausgabe des "schwarzen Blocks" mit gezücktem Schlagstock im Sprint den Berg runtergejagt, ohne jemals erfahren zu haben, wieso - mein einziges "Vergehen" war die Präsenz auf einer angemeldeten Anti-Nazi-Demo, mindestens drei Blocks von irgendwelchen Nazis entfernt ohne für mich ersichtliche Anzeichen von Gewalt. Mag sein, dass irgendwo weiter vorne einer einem Polizei ins Gesicht gespuckt hat. Oder das einer eine Flasche geworfen hat. Aber mit solchem Gesocks bin ich keine "Gruppierung", nur weil die sich auch öffentlich gegen Nazis äußern. 
Und da die Polizei eben heute schon zu derartigen Maßnahmen der Sippenhaft und Drangsalierung gegen Unschuldiger tendiert, bin ich entschieden gegen alles, was weitere "Massen..."-Kompetenzen oder die Ausübung physischer Gewalt erlaubt. Die Polizei ist mehr als gut genug ausgerüstet, um so ziemlich jeden Einzeltäter dingfest zu machen. Woran es ständig hapert, ist die Identifizierung desselben und dafür braucht es keine Panzerwagen, sondern fähiges Personal. (Alternativ weniger Arbeitszeitverschwendung beim bestehenden.) Davon lese ich in diversen Polizeigesetzverschärfungen aber rein gar nichts. Da geht es immer nur um zusätzliche Polizeigewalt und Einschränkung von Bürgerrechten, die identifizierte Stratäter gar nicht genießen.



> Dass Straftaten immer stattfinden ist klar. Oft tut man aber selbst dann nicht mal was, wenn man weiß wann, und wo. Dieses Paradebeispiel mit dem Görlitzer Park beschreibt es doch perfekt - jeder weiß, dass dort rund um die Uhr mit Drogen gedealt wird. Gemacht wird - kapituliert. Stattdessen malt man lieber schon Markierungen für Standplätze auf den Boden, anstatt die Leute zu verhaften und einzusperren.



Ersetz mal das diffuse "man" und "jeder" in deinem Satz durch die korrekten Begriffe: Drogenkonsumenten wissen, das dort abends/nachts (tagsüber afaik gar nicht) gedealt wird. Die Polizei macht gar nichts. Stattdessen versucht der Parkpbetreuer, der eigentlich wenig mehr als ein Gärtner ist, zumindest die Belästigung der Passanten klein zu halten.



> Da gibts ebenfalls zwei Seiten der Medaillie. Wenn jeder (Autofahrer, Radfahrer, Fußgänger - halt Verkehrsteilnehmer im Allgemeinen) auf sein Recht besteht ohne auch an sein eigenes Leben zu denken kann man natürlich schnell von "an Mordversuch grenzende Fahrmanöver" reden.



Überholen eines mit ~35-40 km/h innerstädtisch fahrenden Radfahrers mit einem 7-m-Sprinter an einer nur wenige dutzend Meter weit einsehbaren Stelle (ohne Radfahrweg versteht sich) mit nur einem Fahrstreifen für diese Richtung, einscheren <100 cm vor dem Radfahrer und sofortiges Abbremsen würdest du wie genau durch "nicht jeder besteht auf sein Recht" korrigieren??



> Was auch immer Ansichtssache ist, zumal da jeder seine Leichen im Keller hat.
> Der eine fliegt andauernd, der andere fährt Auto, Müll trennen tut auch kaum jemand gewissentlich...



...und das ist genau das gleiche Niveau, wie sein Altöl im Gulli zu entsorgen, die doppelte bis dreifache der zulässigen Menge Gülle/Nitratdünger auszubringen, Sperrmüll im nächsten Wald abzuladen,...?



> Egal ob es nur ein "kleines Problem" ist - es gehört genauso hart verfolgt und bestraft. Werden diese "kleinen Probleme" ignoriert bzw. nicht verfolgt, schwindet der Respekt gegenüber entsprechenden Regeln/Gesetzen und niemand hält sich mehr dran.



Stimmt. Mich wundert nur immer, wieso dieses eine kleine Problem von vielen so verdammt oft und so verdammt vehement (als Beispiel?) genannt wird, während verdammt viele andere kleine und gar nicht mal sowenige größere Probleme von der Law & Order Fraktion ignoriert oder sogar schön geredet werden? Die gleichen Leute, die sich über Grasverkäufer im Görlitzer Park aufregen, regen sich auch darüber auf, wenn sie Ärger bekommen, weil sie 50% ihres gemäß Bebaubungsplan als Grün- und Sickerfläche eingeplanten Gartens ohne Baugenehmigung mit einer Terrasse und Parkfläche zubetoniert haben. Und da geht mir dann der nicht vorhandene Hut hoch, wenn im Namen der "Gerechtigkeit" partikulär Interessen durchgesetzt und unbeliebte Bürgergruppen gezielt drangsaliert werden. Und das alles auch noch über staatliche Institutionen, die eigentlich über Neutralität wachen sollten.



> Nur weil die Dinge für die Polizei zugelassen werden heißt es noch lange nicht, dass gleich jeder Streifenpolizist mit Handgranaten im Radpanzer Streife fährt.



Es bindet Mittel, es bindet Personal, es beinhaltet ein zwar von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her kleines, in seinen Auswirkungen ungeheur weitreichendes Potential für Fehlschläge und kein einzige Polizist wird damit irgend eins der hier genannten Probleme lösen. Und in den gleichen Gesetzen stehen eben auch die weitreichenden Dauerüberwachungsmöglichkeiten, die zwar weniger Schadenspotenzial haben, dafür aber alle Treffen und ohne reichlich Auswertungspersonal erneut nichts zur Verbrechungsbekämpfung beitragen können, sondern nur eine Rasterfahnundung 2.0 auf Basis bestehender Vorurteile sind, für deren Entwicklung und Einrichtung aber wieder reichlich Mittel benötigt werden, die für die eigentlich benötigte Polizeiarbeit fehlen.



> (ich habs euch gesagt, SmartHome wird noch zum Fluch...).



SmartHome ist ein Fluch, selbst ohne hacks 



> Um den Dealer festzunehmen braucht es politischen Willen



Wo braucht es da politischen Willen?? Dealen ist verboten. Ende des politischen Prozesses. Kein Politiker kann sich hinstellen und sagen: Du nimmst diesen Straftäter nicht fest. Damit würde er sich sogar selbst strafbar machen. Die Polizei hat alle Gesetze, die für die Festnahme von Dealern benötigt werden. Mehr kann die Legislative nicht liefern.




> Ich dachte im Rahmen deines Posts da eher auch daran, dass zu wenig Polizei vorhanden ist, um die Einhaltung von Verkehrsregeln zu überwachen.



In meinem Beispiel ging es um die Nicht-Einhaltung von Verkehrsregeln DURCH Polizisten. (Und zwar ohne dass ein Einsatz dies erforderte)
Wir haben zwar u.a. auch zuwenig Verkehrspolizei, aber wenn wir jedem nicht-Verkehrspolizisten noch einen Verkehrspolizisten zur Seite stellen müssen, damit sich wenigstens die Polizei an Verkehrsregeln hält, dann läuft was verdammt schief.



> Die Polizisten haben in diversen Situationen genau das gleiche Problem wie Lieferaten oder Autofahrer: Wenn man für Radspuren die Parkmöglichkeiten immer weiter begrenzt bzw. unnutzbar macht, muss halt auf dem Radweg oder in zweiter Reihe geparkt werden.
> Geht halt nicht anders. Hab heute mal solch eine Protected Bike Lane gesehen - ehemals zweispurige Straße, eine Spur davon nun solch eine Protected Bike Lane. Wo soll der Lieferant oder die Polizei dann noch parken, wenn nicht mitten auf der Straße oder dem Fußweg? Es gibt Situationen, da muss man ortsnah parken können (da gehört der Gang der Cops zum Bäcker gewiss nicht dazu. ).



In der Klammer steht das wichtige. Es hat niemand was dagegen, wenn der Einsatzwagen mit Blaulicht irgendwo drauf steht. Und wenn er vor einem Wohnhaus steht, kann ich auch noch annehmen, das in irgend einer Wohunung ein Einsatz ist. Aber beim Bäcker wirds halt schon schwierig...

Zum Lieferanten: Mit Ausnahme von Möbeltransportern muss der nicht ortsnah parken, sondern laufen. Und selbst viele Möbel kann mit Karren über den Fußweg transportieren.
Die Benutzbarkeit von Verkehrsstreifen ist ein Interesse der Allgemeinheit und nicht selten sogar Teil eines Sicherheitskonzeptes - im Falle deiner kanpp zwei Spuren breiten Straße würde auch ein Lieferwagen Ausweichen in den Gegenverkehr erfordern und dadurch Staus verursachen/die schnelle Passage eines Krankenwagens im Einsatz unmöglich machen.
Was dagegen kein allgemeines Interesse ist: Irgendwelche Waren extrem billig und mit 0 Aufwand nach Hause geliefert zu bekommen. Und darum geht es bei 99% der Lieferwagen. Die wären komplett überflüssig, wenn man im Laden einkaufen oder wenigstens zu einer Packstation gehen würde. Aber ne, das Päckchen Kaffeekapseln muss bis zur Türschwelle kommen. Und das ganze zu einem Preis, bei der Paketbote zum Überleben alle 30 Sekunden eine Auslieferung machen muss, also zwingend gegen die Verkehrsregeln verstößt, um auch nur die Hälfte seines Zeitplans zu schaffen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Postbotin hatte sich heute auch gefreut, als ich ihr gesagt hab, das ich die Zustellung des neuen Monitors um einen Tag verschoben hatte, weil ich gestern unterwegs war. 
Damit war der dann auch gleich zusammen mit dem DP-Kabel da, das MF getrennt verschickt hatte.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, nennen wir es Gesetzgebung zu Flüchtlingen. Was konzeptionell ein Riesenunterschied zu Einwanderung ist. Natürlich werden die bestehenden Gesetze von Einwanderungswilligen missbraucht, aber die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, gewollte Einwanderung (die wir nicht haben) sind sehr vielfältig. Die Möglichkeiten, grundlegende Hilfsleistungen für Notleidende, also die Rechte von Flüchtlingen, einzuschränken ohne Unschuldigen großes Leid zu zu tun, sind minimal. Und nach mehreren Verschärfungsrunden seit Ende der 80er haben wir das Potential mehr als ausgeschöpft.


Ich drücke es mal so aus: Egal ob Fachkraft oder Arbeiter, meines Erachtens nach müssen sich Einwanderer selber versorgen können, d.h. entsprechende finanzielle Kapazitäten aufweisen und/oder konkrete Jobangebote in Aussicht haben. Sollte dies gegeben sein, sollte eine Einwanderung auch möglich sein.
Eine Armutseinwanderung in unsere Sozialsysteme können wir hingegen echt nicht gebrauchen, es ist so schon unter einer enormen Belastung durch die älter werdende Bevölkerung.

Ich würde auch nicht in ein Land auswandern, ohne die Sprache sprechen zu können oder mich selbst über Wasser halten zu können. 

Flucht oder Asyl sind natürlich andere Situationen - wo ich dann aber eine gewisse Kooperation erwarten würde. Und wo man dann auch klar machen sollte, dass der Aufenthalt unter Umständen (Herkunftsland ist für die Person wieder sicher) nicht dauerhaft ist. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen mein Fazit: Ja, unter moralischen Gesichtspunkten sollten Leute, die das Asylrecht missbrauchen und damit die Hilfe für echt Notleidende einschränken, abgeschoben werden. Aber nüchtern betrachtet ist der Prozess so verdammt aufwendig, dass wir bei weiteren Versuchen, die Abschiebequoten zu steigern, eher noch draufzahlen. Deswegen sehe ich auch kein großes Problem dabei, wenn eine Abschiebung mal aufgrund unklarer Anordnungen an die Polizei schief läuft.


Man darf keinesfalls dazu übergehen das Recht nur einzuhalten bzw. durchzusetzen, sobald es sich finanziell lohnt. 
Klar, man zahlt beim ganzen Abschiebeprozess eventuell sogar noch drauf, nur kann es schlecht eine Alternative sein, das Recht nicht durchzusetzen. Denn dann schwindet einerseits der Respekt vor dem Recht und den Gesetzen, andererseits wird die Gutmütigkeit früher oder später auch stark ausgenutzt. Ich sehe den "Aufpreis" nicht als Aufpreis oder Mehrkosten, sondern als ... "Investition" in den Respekt gegenüber unseren Gesetzen und dem Rechtsstaat - und in das Sozial- und Asylsystem, welches den Leuten, die wirklich Hilfe brauchen, auch entsprechende Hilfe zugesteht. 

Wenn man natürlich auch solchen Leuten Hilfe zugesteht die sie eigentlich nicht bräuchten, schwindet die Akzeptanz für die Hilfen mit der Zeit. Das schadet auch denen, die die Hilfe nötig haben. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss die Polizei Strafanzeige gegen das Ministerium stellen, dass ihr den Zugang verwehrt. Aber solange keine Gefahr in Vollzug ist, darf die Polizei sich nicht einfach über geltende Regeln hinwegsetzen, auch nicht zur Kompensation von "Straftaten".


Am Ende ist die Situation die zwischen Geisel und Breitenbach entstanden ist eine relativ typisch deutsche Angelegenheit: Zwei Gesetze, die im Widerspruch stehen. Da muss mal eine gemeinsame Linie gefunden werden. Die Seite von Geisel ist dabei für mich nachvollziehbarer, aber Hauptsache, man findet endlich mal eine Lösung in der Angelegnheit.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Was Teile der Polizei und die gesamte restliche Law & Order Fraktion eben nicht begreifen: "Die Linken" sind nicht eine durchstrukturierte "Gruppierung", in der sich jeder bereitwillig dem Corpsgeist unterworfen hat. Das ist in den meisten Fällen eine lose Ansammlung von Individuen, die sich zufällig ein einem einzigen Interesse einig sind -das, wegen dem sie sich gerade zusammenfinden-, aber in jedem anderen Spinnefeind sein können. Wenn die Polizei dann gegen diese ""Gruppierung"" mit absoluter Härte auftritt, weil einige wenige Individuen sich in einem komplett anderen Aspekt sträflich verhalten haben, dann produziert die Polizei nicht Recht und Ordnung, sondern vor allem eins: Opfer. Weitaus mehr Opfer, als die ursprünglichen Straftäter je hätten verursachen können.


Das Problem ist, dass die "gemäßigten Linken" gerne im Strom der extremen Linken mitschwimmen. Oder dass sie sich zumindest nicht distanzieren. Und wie immer sind es die extremen Seiten von Links und Rechts, die die jeweilig gemäßigt eingestellten Linken und Rechten völlig überstrahlen und in Verruf bringen. Und damit eine Bildung einer gesunden Mitte verhindern, denn extreme Positionen werden sich niemals annähern können. 

Leider liest man ja regelmäßig von eskalierender Gewalt, fehlender Rechtsakzeptanz oder Akzeptanz gegenüber fremden Eigentum seitens Linksextremisten oder Linksautonomen (Hamburg G8-Gipfel, Liebigstraße, Rigaer Straße, Stein- und Flaschenwürfe, Gewaltaufrufe gegenüber Autoritäten...). Distanzieren tut sich die gemäßigte Linke (Politik) nicht - oft ganz im Gegenteil. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Und da die Polizei eben heute schon zu derartigen Maßnahmen der Sippenhaft und Drangsalierung gegen Unschuldiger tendiert, bin ich entschieden gegen alles, was weitere "Massen..."-Kompetenzen oder die Ausübung physischer Gewalt erlaubt.


Wenn auf Demos die Gewalt aufgrund wenige gewaltbereiter Demonstranten eskaliert und die Polizei die Situation wieder unter Kontrolle gebracht werden muss ist es praktisch unmöglich zu verhindern, dass auch Unschuldige von entsprechenden Maßnahmen wie einer Einkesselung betroffen sind. Das haben Massenveranstaltungen nunmal leider an sich - ist nicht viel anders, wie bei diversen Fußballspielen. Da können sich Unschuldige halt nur in der Form bestmöglich vor schützen, indem sich eindeutig (örtlich) von entsprechenden Subjekten distanziert wird. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wo braucht es da politischen Willen?? Dealen ist  verboten. Ende des politischen Prozesses. Kein Politiker kann sich  hinstellen und sagen: Du nimmst diesen Straftäter nicht fest. Damit  würde er sich sogar selbst strafbar machen. Die Polizei hat alle  Gesetze, die für die Festnahme von Dealern benötigt werden. Mehr kann  die Legislative nicht liefern.


Der fehlende Rückhalt bei der Durchsetzung der Gesetze.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizei macht gar nichts. Stattdessen versucht der Parkpbetreuer, der eigentlich wenig mehr als ein Gärtner ist, zumindest die Belästigung der Passanten klein zu halten.


Und wenn die Polizei was machen würde - dann sind es wieder nur "Kleinstmengen für den Eigenbedarf", der hat ja eh nichts, die Justiz bräuchte Jahre für eine Anklage (da die Gerichte auch kaputtgespart wurden), die Gefängnisse sind auch voll... Und da man die Typen ja gleich wieder laufen lässt, stehen die zwei Stunden später wieder an der gleichen Stelle. Was meinst du wie unglaublich motivierend es ist Recht und Ordnung durchzusetzen, wenn durch falsche Rahmenbedingungen praktisch kein Erfolg zu erzielen ist?

Ist quasi die gleiche Situation, wie z.B. mit den Rauchern auf Bahnhöfen oder in Fahrzeugen, Obdachlose die auf Bahnhöfen herumlungern (Geruchsbelästigung, Vermüllung, Drogenkonsum, Alkohol- und Tabakkonsum und die Fäkalienbelastung), Bettlern in Bus und Bahn, Leute die ihren Müll überall liegen lassen, Leute die ihr stinkendes Fastfood in der Bahn essen, Leute ohne Absicht zum Fahrtantritt dem Bahnhof zu verweisen, Leute, die Notruf-/Notsignaleinrichtungen oder Notbremsen missbräuchlich nutzen... 

Selbst wenn Polizei, Sicherheitsdienste oder Mitarbeiter die Leute vor die Tür setzen und/oder gegen entsprechendes Fehlverhalten vorgehen, sitzen die ne halbe Stunde später wieder da. Ohne dass du irgendwas Wirksames machen kannst. Weil die politischen Rahmenbedingungen fehlen. 

Und das wird immer schlimmer, weil sich die Leute zunehmend natürlich die Frage stellen, wieso die sich an Regeln halten sollen, wenn Andere scheinbar folgenlos permanent dagegen verstoßen? Selbst wenn es dazu kommt, dass die Polizei ne Anzeige aufnimmt - die nimmt auch nur die Personalien auf, entlässt die Leute und im besten Fall kommt irgendwann mal ein entsprechendes Straf-/Bußgeldverfahren, wenn es nicht aufgrund von Geringfügigkeit eingestellt wurde. Ich meine, selbst bei Gewalttaten laufen die Leute nach der Fallaufnahme erstmal wieder frei herum... 

Daher kein Wunder, dass mit zunehmend weniger Motivation und Fingerspitzengefühl gegen Fehlverhalten vorgegangen wird, wenn man sich aufgrund fehlender Rückendeckung sonst zum Affen machen würde - oder noch dafür angegriffen wird. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Überholen eines mit ~35-40 km/h innerstädtisch fahrenden Radfahrers mit einem 7-m-Sprinter an einer nur wenige dutzend Meter weit einsehbaren Stelle (ohne Radfahrweg versteht sich) mit nur einem Fahrstreifen für diese Richtung, einscheren <100 cm vor dem Radfahrer und sofortiges Abbremsen würdest du wie genau durch "nicht jeder besteht auf sein Recht" korrigieren??


Das ist nicht eine Situation, wo man nicht auf sein Recht bestehen sollte, sondern eine Situation fehlender Rücksichtnahme seitens des Kraftfahrers im Straßenverkehr bzw. einer bewussten Gefährdung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer. Solchen Personen wie in deinem Beispiel gehört der Führerschein inklusive einer entsprechenden Strafe eingezogen. 

Gleichs gilt meines Erachtens nach aber auch für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, die sich verkehrsgefährend verhalten... Die sollten ebenfalls bestraft werden. Radfahrer mit Stöpseln im Ohr, die über Rot fahren oder sich allgemein verhalten wie Rambo sehe ich ebenso oft wie sich fehlverhaltende Kraftfahrer. 

Übrigens sind die 35-40km/h schnellen Radfahrer eher die Ausnahme... 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das ist genau das gleiche Niveau, wie sein Altöl im Gulli zu entsorgen, die doppelte bis dreifache der zulässigen Menge Gülle/Nitratdünger auszubringen, Sperrmüll im nächsten Wald abzuladen,...?


Deine genannten Beispiele sind Fallbeispiele, die eigentlich von jedem vermeidbar sind und Umweltschädigungen sind, für die es keine Entschuldigung gibt und wo mMn. auch kein Argument Marke "Es zählt zu meiner Freiheit dies zu tun" zählt. 

Das sehe ich z.B. beim Autofahren und beim Fliegen anders - ich erachte Fliegen als weit umweltschädigender und überflüssiger wie das Autofahren - letzteres bringt im Alltag wenigens eine Erleichterung und handfeste Vorteile, während man auch in Reichweite von Bahn und Bus gut Urlaub machen kann. Es gibt dafür auch wieder die Fraktion, die im Autofahren Luzifer höchstpersönlich sehen, sich dafür aber den jährlichen Urlaub oder den Kurzstreckenflug nicht nehmen lassen wollen. Die Entscheidung solche Dinge zu tun sollte in der Freiheit jedes Einzelnen liegen - wiegesagt, jeder hat so seine Leichen im Keller. Die einen sind bei der Fridays for Future-Demo, latschen aber hinterher ins nächste Fastfood-Restaurant, in den Primark oder kaufen sich bald das neueste Handy. Die anderen trinken täglich mehrere Becher "to-go-Getränke", lassen sich jeden Pups nach Hause liefern oder legen selbst fußläufig kurze Distanzen motorisiert zurück. Trennen kein Müll, werfen Pfandflaschen weg, entsorgen Energiesparlampen, Batterien, Elektronik oder umweltschädliche Flüssigkeiten nicht umweltgerecht... Oder bestellen Klopapier im Internet.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Mich wundert nur immer, wieso dieses eine kleine Problem von vielen so verdammt oft und so verdammt vehement (als Beispiel?) genannt wird, während verdammt viele andere kleine und gar nicht mal sowenige größere Probleme von der Law & Order Fraktion ignoriert oder sogar schön geredet werden? Die gleichen Leute, die sich über Grasverkäufer im Görlitzer Park aufregen, regen sich auch darüber auf, wenn sie Ärger bekommen, weil sie 50% ihres gemäß Bebaubungsplan als Grün- und Sickerfläche eingeplanten Gartens ohne Baugenehmigung mit einer Terrasse und Parkfläche zubetoniert haben.


Mit solchen Leuten habe ich ebenso wenig Verständnis. Wer gegen das Gesetz verstößt, gehört ebenso bestraft - zumindest dann, wenn man bei widerruflichen Angelegenheiten bewusst und nicht aus Unwissenheit gehandelt hat und den Umständen nicht Abhilfe schafft. 




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> SmartHome ist ein Fluch, selbst ohne hacks


Witzig wird das erst, wenn sich die Geschichte mit dem Abhören von SmartHome-Geräten durchsetzt und die Fremdsteuerungsfunktionen der smarten Stromzähler genutzt werden, mit denen wir ja leider zwangsbeglückt werden. 
SmartHome ist für mich der größte Ausdruck absoluter Faulheit...



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben zwar u.a. auch zuwenig Verkehrspolizei, aber wenn wir jedem nicht-Verkehrspolizisten noch einen Verkehrspolizisten zur Seite stellen müssen, damit sich wenigstens die Polizei an Verkehrsregeln hält, dann läuft was verdammt schief.


Wir haben nicht zu wenig Verkehrspolizei, wir haben garkeine. Und das ist das Problem - man hat damals die Polizei damals ersatzlos ausgedünnt. Immer weniger Polizisten müssen immer mehr Aufgaben übernehmen - mit der Überwachung des Verkehrs hat man da quasi eine ganze Abteilung an Aufgaben der Schutzpolizei aufgebunden. Die Auswirkungen davon spürt man mittlerweile im Straßenverkehr, weil die Schutzpolizei garnicht die Mittel hat, den Verkehr in dem Maße zu überwachen, wie es nötig wäre.

Wenn sich die Polizei abseits von Einsätzen nicht an die Verkehrsregeln hält, sollten die entsprechenden Beamten natürlich wie jeder normale Bürger angezählt werden. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Was dagegen kein allgemeines Interesse ist: Irgendwelche Waren extrem billig und mit 0 Aufwand nach Hause geliefert zu bekommen. Und darum geht es bei 99% der Lieferwagen. Die wären komplett überflüssig, wenn man im Laden einkaufen oder wenigstens zu einer Packstation gehen würde. Aber ne, das Päckchen Kaffeekapseln muss bis zur Türschwelle kommen. Und das ganze zu einem Preis, bei der Paketbote zum Überleben alle 30 Sekunden eine Auslieferung machen muss, also zwingend gegen die Verkehrsregeln verstößt, um auch nur die Hälfte seines Zeitplans zu schaffen.


Dass sich die Leute mittlerweile selbst Kleinkram im Netz bestellen liegt auch nur an den ausufernden Gratislieferungen. Gerade Amazon mit deren Prime-Programm, wo es nicht mal einen Mindestbestellwert für die Gratislieferung gibt. Dadurch werden solche Kleinstartikel billiger, wie wenn man sie im Laden kauft. 

Nicht nur wird dadurch die Umwelt durch den zusätzlichen Transportaufwand unnötig belastet, auch wird der Lohn beim Paketboten extrem gedrückt, schließlich will man trotz des geringeren Preises UND den Kosten für den Versand noch was am Verkauf verdienen (schließlich gibts da nicht nur den Hersteller als Partei A und den Händler als Partei B, sondern auch noch das Versandunternehmen als Partei C...).  Und der Einzelhandel bzw. im Vergleich zum Versandhandel viel mehr Arbeitnehmer werden dadurch belastet. Es nützt also niemandem - außer den faulen Leuten, die selbst jeden Pups, dens günstig in jedem Laden zu kaufen gibt, im Netz bestellen. 

Das ingesamt mehr im Netz bestellt wird hängt aber eher mit dem deutlich breiteren Angebot abseits der üblichen Artikel wie im Laden zusammen. Das finde ich bei teureren Artikeln und solchen Artikeln, die man kaum bis garnicht im Geschäft bekommt, auch völlig ok, auch die Gratislieferung bei teureren Artikeln.. Ich meine, das lokale Computergeschäft hat selten solch ein umfangreiches Angebot wie Caseking, Alternate oder Mindfactory. Und ab einem gewissen Grad (= nicht bei der Packung Klopapier für 1,99€, wo die Versandkosten teurer sind wie der Artikel, sondern wo selbst abzüglich der Versandkosten am Einzelartikel noch Marge hängen bleibt) halte ich es für ok, wenn der Verkäufer als Kundenservice auf seine Kosten einen kostenfreien Versand anbietet.

Die Haustürlieferung an sich dürfte ruhig generell kostenpflichtig werden. Dann aber  bitte mit einer jederzeit erreichbaren Alternative - bei Paketshops bin  ich ebenso auf deren Öffnungszeiten angewiesen wie bei den  altertümlichen Öffnungszeiten der Post. 

Ein Problem mit den Packstationen ist aber, dass die kaum größere Pakete aufnehmen können. 
Prinzipiell finde ich die Packstationen aber sogar besser wie die Haustürlieferung, da ich mir die Pakete abholen kann, wann ich will. Als Schichtarbeiter ist mir das lieber, als unbedingt Zuhause (und wach) sein zu müssen oder auf die Nachbarn angewiesen zu sein. 

Kam nicht nur einmal vor, dass ich Samstag den Paketboten verschlafen habe (was mir auch wirklich leid tut...) und dadurch bis Montag warten musste, weil das Paket bei der Post gelandet ist - die um 13Uhr zu macht...
Da macht die Packstation sogar etwas wirklich besser.

Auf dem Land siehts mit Packstationen natürlich etwas doof aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Flucht oder Asyl sind natürlich andere Situationen - wo ich dann aber eine gewisse Kooperation erwarten würde. Und wo man dann auch klar machen sollte, dass der Aufenthalt unter Umständen (Herkunftsland ist für die Person wieder sicher) nicht dauerhaft ist.



Genau das ist (zumindest auf dem Papier) der Status quo. Mehr gibt unser Rechtssystem, von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen für Reiche und hochqualifizierte sowie EU-Freizügigkeit abgesehen, nicht her. Ein "Einwanderungsgesetz" würde neben dem bestehenden Asyl-/Flüchtlingsrecht stehen und dort ausschließlich zusätzliche Migrationswege schaffen.

(Okay - und Familiennachzug für Flüchtlinge, etc. Einige zählen das extra imho gehört es dazu)



> Man darf keinesfalls dazu übergehen das Recht nur einzuhalten bzw. durchzusetzen, sobald es sich finanziell lohnt.



Man sollte, wenn man bei der Durchsetzung mehrerer Rechtsstrukturen Defizite hat, aber diejingen, bei denen es um Schutz von Menschen und Grundrechten geht, gegenüber denjenigen mit rein finanziellen Auswirkungen priorisieren. Und innerhalb der Rechtsverstöße mit rein finanziellen Auswirkungen sollte man diejenigen als erstes angehen, bei denen der Allgemeinheit der größte finanzielle Schaden entsteht. Flüchtlinge verursachen, solange sie nicht straffällig werden (und gegen Straftaten gibt es ein komplettes Gesetzbuch ), für die Allgemeinheit ausschließlich finanzielle Schäden, fallen also schonmal nicht in Prioritätskategorie A. Und weil effektive, die Rechtsstaatlichkeit wahrende Änderungen im Umgang mit Flüchtlingen so schweine teuer wären, fallen sie in meinen Augen auch nicht in Kategorie B. Bei z.B. Steuerhinterziehung haben wir ebenfalls massiven Nachholbedarf und Fortschritte hier würden sowohl mehr Gerechtigkeit bringen als auch die finanzielle Belastung der Allgemeinheit reduzieren. Asylmissbrauch effektiver zu bekämpfen würde auch mehr Gerechtigkeit bringen, aber eher noch mehr kosten.



> Klar, man zahlt beim ganzen Abschiebeprozess eventuell sogar noch drauf, nur kann es schlecht eine Alternative sein, das Recht nicht durchzusetzen. Denn dann schwindet einerseits der Respekt vor dem Recht und den Gesetzen, andererseits wird die Gutmütigkeit früher oder später auch stark ausgenutzt.



Klar, jedes Recht muss in hinreichendem Maße durchgesetzt werden, sonst steigen die Missbrauchsquoten rasant (siehe z.B. Fahraddiebstahl. Das der in einigen Regionen nur noch durch Absatzmöglichkeiten begrenzt wird, kann man jeden Frühsommer sehen, wenn zusammen mit der Nachfrage die Diebstähle steigen)
Aber es spricht ja auch keiner von "nicht mehr durchsetzen", die Rede ist von "bei Verstärkung von Maßnahmen erstmal z.B. Steuermissbrauch angehen, Asylmissbrauch nur im Auge behalten".  Davon kann aber nicht die Rede sein, es gibt bekanntermaßen eine ganze Partei, deren Wahlkampferfolge nur auf Fake-Flüchtlingen basieren und Medienberichte werden gefühlt 10:1 gegenüber allen anderen Rechtsthemen zusammengenommen davon dominiert. Selbst Kinderschänder waren die letzte Jahre im Vergleich zu Flüchtlingen ein Randthema und da geht es nicht nur um Geld, sondern um menschliches Leid.

Auch wenn man ein Unrecht nicht gegen ein anderes aufwiegen sollte: Da kann ich nur noch kotzen.



> Am Ende ist die Situation die zwischen Geisel und Breitenbach entstanden ist eine relativ typisch deutsche Angelegenheit: Zwei Gesetze, die im Widerspruch stehen. Da muss mal eine gemeinsame Linie gefunden werden. Die Seite von Geisel ist dabei für mich nachvollziehbarer, aber Hauptsache, man findet endlich mal eine Lösung in der Angelegnheit.



Es kommt sehr häufig vor, dass zwei Gesetze in Widerspruch stehen. Deswegen müssen Gerichte ja auch immer wieder Rechte gegeneinander abwiegen (und hätten das hier im Rahmen der Ausstellung eines Durchsuchungsbefehls auch gemacht). In den meisten Fällen wird das aber ganz klar durch die Priorisierung der Gesetze untereinander geregelt und da stehen im vorliegenden Fall Hausrecht sowie Schutz der Wohnung meilenweit über sowas wie einer Asylverfahrens-/Abschiebeordnung (afaik nicht einmal -gesetz!). Es ist traurig, dass die Ministerien nicht einfach kooperieren, um den Konflikt ganz zu beseitigen, und der Polizei im Rahmen des Hausrechts Zugang gewähren respektive den Aslymissbrauchenden im Rahmen einer Vorladung auch außerhalb seiner Wohnung zugänglich machen.

Aber noch viel, viel, viel trauriger ist, dass die Polizisten als Zuständige für die Durchsetzung geltender Gesetze selbige nicht einmal kennen. Ich meine, wir reden hier nicht um den dritten Absatz im 20 Paragraphen der Düngemittelverordnung oder einen Anhang zur EU-Richtlinie für Werbung vor 18:00, sondern um zwei der elementarsten Regeln zum Schutz der Privatsphäre gegenüber dem Staat, die es überhaupt gibt. Sieht man von den Menschenrechten als solche ab gibt es kaum etwas grundlegenderes, das die Beamten hätten verletzen können. Stattdessen wurden absolute Grundrechte von der Polizei mit Füßen getreten, weil man zu faul war, einen Durchsuchungsbefehl einzuholen oder, ggf. noch schlimmer, weil das mit den eigenen Machtvorstellungen unvereinbar war. (bis rauf auf Ministerebene)



> Das Problem ist, dass die "gemäßigten Linken" gerne im Strom der extremen Linken mitschwimmen. Oder dass sie sich zumindest nicht distanzieren.



Falsch, falsch, falsch und falsch. Und das bei nur zwei Sätzen ohne inhaltliche Nebensätze oder Aufzählungen.
Weder gibt es "einen" "Strom", dazu habe ich den kompletten von dir zitierten Absatz verfasst. 
Noch schwimmen die "gemäßigten Linken" (die es als geschlossene Gruppe ebenfalls nicht gibt) irgendwo mit.
Noch werden sie gerne mit extremen Linken verwechselt.
Und distanzieren tun sich alle Linken verdammt oft von fast allem. Wenn es neben dem internationalen Anspruch und der Vision einer vereinten Menschheit eins gibt, dass alle linken Aktivisten gemein haben, dann ist das -ironischerweise- die absolut und unerschüttliche Sicherheit, dass sie selbst (maximal als Kleingruppe, nicht selten als Einzelperson ) am allerbesten wissen, wie diese Utopie auszusehen hat. Auf dem Weg dahin geht man zwar gerne Zwecksbündnisse mit anderen, deren Utopien nicht alzuweit weggehen, Zweckbündnisse ein, aber selbst die sind nicht ohne Streit. Da brauch man sich nur mal die Parteiinternen Debatten von "Bündnis 90" alias die Grünen anzugucken 
Mit den gewaltbereiten Anarchisten und den radikalen Kommunisten macht aber absolut niemand gemeinsame Sache. Das gab es in den 60ern/70ern mal, als der deutsche Staat insgesamt viel restriktiver war. Als z.B. in der BRD eine Ehefrau nicht mal ein Konto eröffnen oder einen Job annehmen durfte, aber atomare Kurzstreckenraketen stationiert, Kriegsmanöver abgehalten und nicht-rechte Lehrer inhaftiert wurden. Damals ging das, was heute die "gemäßigte Linke" geworden ist, steineschmeißend mit revolutionären Sozialisten auf die Straße. Aber heute? Warum ließt man jedes Mal, wenn es um eine besetztes Haus geht, davon, dass das Haus seit bald einem halben Jahrhundert besetzt ist? Der deutsche Herbst war ein heilsamer Schock, die Politik in Deutschland hat sich grundlegend gewandelt und daraus hat sich die breite Masse des heutigen linken Spektrums formiert, die eben nicht extrem ist und den Staat, wie es ihn gibt/wie es ihn bis in die 60er gab quasi komplett abschaffen will/wollte, sondern die im Rahmen demokratischer Prozesse Einfluss ausüben. Gemäßigt halt.

Aber die Radikalinskis sind natürlich nicht komplett ausgestorben und ihre Zahlen werden noch durch unpolitische Krawalltypen gesteigert, die vor der Vereinnahmung durch Neonazis vermutlich einfach unpolitische Fußball-Hooligans geworden werden. Heute teilt sich das extreme, gewaltbereite Spektrum in linke und rechte auf, selbst wenn wenig Interesse an tatsächlicher Politik besteht, und vor allem bei großen (Anti-)Nazi-Demos sind sie dann weiterhin präsent. Und dann merkt man den wichtigsten Unterschied zwischen links und rechts: Während die Nazis Zucht und Ordnung praktizieren und die Gewalttäter unter Kontrolle haben, wenn sie im Zentrum der Aufmerksamkeit stehen, sind ""die Linken"" ein unkoordinierter Haufen, der zwar über alles reden möchte, aber keine Ahnung hat, was er machen soll, wenn der Typ neben ihm anfängt, Steine zu schmeißen.



> Leider liest man ja regelmäßig von eskalierender Gewalt, fehlender Rechtsakzeptanz oder Akzeptanz gegenüber fremden Eigentum seitens Linksextremisten oder Linksautonomen (Hamburg G8-Gipfel, Liebigstraße, Rigaer Straße, Stein- und Flaschenwürfe, Gewaltaufrufe gegenüber Autoritäten...). Distanzieren tut sich die gemäßigte Linke (Politik) nicht - oft ganz im Gegenteil.



Also Grüne und Linkspartei distanzieren sich in aller Regel und jedem mir bekannten Fall deutlich von Gewalt und Sachbeschädigung. Wie es bei MLPD und weiter links aussieht, weiß nicht - aber die außerparlamentarischen linken Parteien würde ich auch nicht mehr alle als "gemäßigt" bezeichnen. Das sind die genausowenig wie AFD, NPD und andere vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtete, rechte Parteien. Im Gegensatz zu letzeren haben die kleinen politischen Parteien aber auch keine Auswirkungen auf die Regierungspolitik, sodass ich mich schlicht nie darum gekümmert habe, ob sie sich distanzieren oder nicht.



> Wenn auf Demos die Gewalt aufgrund wenige gewaltbereiter Demonstranten eskaliert und die Polizei die Situation wieder unter Kontrolle gebracht werden muss ist es praktisch unmöglich zu verhindern, dass auch Unschuldige von entsprechenden Maßnahmen wie einer Einkesselung betroffen sind. Das haben Massenveranstaltungen nunmal leider an sich - ist nicht viel anders, wie bei diversen Fußballspielen. Da können sich Unschuldige halt nur in der Form bestmöglich vor schützen, indem sich eindeutig (örtlich) von entsprechenden Subjekten distanziert wird.



Wie soll man sich in einem Kessel denn bitte schön örtlich distanzieren? Und die Polizei hat Verhältnissmäßigkeiten zu wahren. In Hamburg wurden seinerzeit genehmigte(!) Protestcamps von tausenden gestürmt, es wurden Demos von Zehn- bis Hundertausenden eingeschränkt, verboten oder gestoppt. Es wurden iirc ebenfalls tausende vorrübergehend, was teilweise mehrere Tage bedeutet, ihrer Freiheit beraubt. Und wieviele Straftäter wurden durch diese Maßnahmen letztlich ins Gefängnis gebracht? Ich wäre überrascht, wenn du mehr als ein Dutzend findest. Und das, obwohl mehrere Hundert Gewalttäter (NICHT: Politische Aktivisten) brandschatzend durch eine (!eine!) Straße gezogen sind, wo man sich mit minimalen Kollateralschäden einen ganzen Haufen Gewalttäter hätte schnappen können.
Hat man aber nicht. Man hat, obwohl genau dieses Szenario der Planung des Gipfels und unzähliger Grundrechtseinschränkungen zugrunde lag, man also genau für diese Situation vorbereitet war, offensichtlich bewusst dagegen entschieden, Kriminellen freie Bahn zu lassen. Und am anderen Ende hat man sich, ebenso bewusst, dafür entschieden, Bürger in der Ausübung ihrer politischen Bürgerrechte einzuschränken und sie dafür polizeilichen Maßnahmen auszusetzen.

Und genau deswegen, weil die Polizei nicht mehr als schützende Instanz, sondern als Handlanger einzelner politischer Interessen (von denen es im nachhinein auch Applaus gab, aber keine Distanzierung von Polzeigewalt!) auftritt, gibt es Threads wie
"sinkende Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte"
Weil es manchmal keine Sicherheitskräfte sind, sondern Unsicherheitskräfte. Und man nie weiß, wann das der Fall ist.





> Was meinst du wie unglaublich motivierend es ist Recht und Ordnung durchzusetzen, wenn durch falsche Rahmenbedingungen praktisch kein Erfolg zu erzielen ist?



Sehr unbefriedigend. Aber was genau ändern Handgranaten daran? Warum fordert man die Einschränkung von Grundrechten und härtere Strafen, wenn es eigentlich an Urteilen mangelt?



> Daher kein Wunder, dass mit zunehmend weniger Motivation und Fingerspitzengefühl gegen Fehlverhalten vorgegangen wird, wenn man sich aufgrund fehlender Rückendeckung sonst zum Affen machen würde - oder noch dafür angegriffen wird.



Weniger Motiviation: Klar. Aber "weniger Fingerspitzengefühl" ist nichts weiter als ein Euphemismus für "mit Gewalt und übertriebenem Eifer". Also mit verdammt viel (Eigen-)Motivation und die resultiert nicht aus fehlender Rückendeckung. Die resultiert aus eigenen (politischen) Motiven und sie resultiert in Machtmissbrauch. Und das ist nicht der Weg zu weniger Ordnung, dass ist eine Rutschbahn zum Ende des Rechtsstaates.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, dass die Ministerien nicht einfach kooperieren, um den Konflikt ganz zu beseitigen, und der Polizei im Rahmen des Hausrechts Zugang gewähren respektive den Aslymissbrauchenden im Rahmen einer Vorladung auch außerhalb seiner Wohnung zugänglich machen.



Wird gerade gemacht. 



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/bundesregierung-migration-asyl-paket-geordnete-rueckkehr-duldung-fachkraefte/ schrieb:
			
		

> Um das Untertauchen zu verhindern, soll die Polizei mehr Befugnisse erhalten. Die Beamten sollen auf Anordnung eines Richters die Wohnung des betroffenen Ausländers durchsuchen dürfen. Bei Gefahr im Verzug soll diese Durchsuchung allerdings auch von der Behörde angeordnet werden können, die für die Abschiebung zuständig ist. Als Wohnung gelten in diesem Sinne auch Flüchtlingsunterkünfte. Gegner der Regelung weisen darauf hin, dass damit in das Grundrecht auf Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung eingegriffen werde.



Hat nur keiner mitbekommen, denn:


			
				Seehofer schrieb:
			
		

> "Man muss Gesetze kompliziert machen. Dann fällt es nicht so auf."


Bericht aus Berlin auf Twitter: ""Man muss Gesetze kompliziert machen." Bundesinnenminister @der_Seehofer erklaert, wie man bei Gesetzen Widerspruch umgeht. Im Bundestag wird morgen mit dem #Migrationspaket auch ueber sein Datenaustauschgesetz abgestimmt. #KongressWehrhafteDemokratie… https://t.co/Z5uIYoAimL"




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil es manchmal keine Sicherheitskräfte sind, sondern Unsicherheitskräfte. Und man nie weiß, wann das der Fall ist.



Trifft allerdings auch auf manchen privaten Unsicherheitsdienst zu: Rock im Park: 
                Festival-Besucher gewuergt: Polizei nimmt Security-Mitarbeiter fest - Nachrichten Bayern - Augsburger Allgemeine

________________________

Edit: Mal noch was zum Einstiegsthema: Uniter: Zwei schwaebische Polizisten gehoerten zum obskuren Verein - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und der nächste Punkt. Das sind also uns Polizisten? Wofür benötigen sie privat Munition? Das schreit doch nach Anschlägen. Hebt dieses rechte Pack aus, aber schnell.

*Vorwürfe gegen Beamte                             Munition entwendet - Polizisten in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern festgenommen*

                                  Die Staatsanwaltschaft Schwerin  wirft mehreren aktiven und einem ehemaligen Polizisten Straftaten vor:  Sie sollen Munition des LKA entwendet und weitergegeben haben. Mehrere  Wohnungen wurden durchsucht.
Schwerin: Staatsanwaltschaft beantragt Haftbefehle gegen Polizisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Zumal das aufgrund der beruflichen Qualifikation kein großes Problem sein sollte eine Waffenbesitzkarte zu bekommen und dann legal Schusswaffen und Munition zu erwerben.
§ 3 AWaffV - Einzelnorm


Jetzt auch im FreeTV: Vier Festnahmen: Polizisten entwenden LKA-Munition - ZDFmediathek


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Trifft allerdings auch auf manchen privaten Unsicherheitsdienst zu: Rock im Park:
> Festival-Besucher gewuergt: Polizei nimmt Security-Mitarbeiter fest - Nachrichten Bayern - Augsburger Allgemeine



Trifft auf private Sicherheitsdienste quasi immer zu. Deren Job ist es nun einmal, dem Bezahler die Sicherheit zu geben, dass alle anderen nur machen, was er will. Also genau das Gegenteil des Schutzes von Grundrechten.
Eigentlich haben wir aber eine staatliche Polizei, damit genau solche Zustände nicht herrschen.


----------



## micha34 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trifft auf private Sicherheitsdienste quasi immer zu.
> Eigentlich haben wir aber eine staatliche Polizei, damit genau solche Zustände nicht herrschen.



Schaust du gerade über deinen Beitrag.
Da ist die staatliche Polizei gerade beschäftigt,Munition zu Klauen.
Die Polizei ist eben auch ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft und dessen Zustand ist..Naja.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



micha34 schrieb:


> Die Polizei ist eben auch ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft und dessen Zustand ist..Naja.



Also klaut "die Polizei"?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und der Vertrauensverlust geht weiter. Warum sollte man Polizisten auch anzeigen, diese erste Klasse Menschen dürfen alles:

*WhatsApp-Nachrichten an Mädchen                             Warum im Polizeiskandal von Mecklenburg niemand angeklagt wird*

                                  Drei Polizisten schrieben  Minderjährige auf WhatsApp an: Eine Behördenaffäre in Mecklenburg löste  Empörung aus, doch die Konsequenzen sind bislang überschaubar. Nun wird  klar, woran das liegt.
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: WhatsApp-Texte an Maedchen - keine Anklagen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es lagen halt keine Straftaten vor. 

Im Gegensatz dazu: 
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: 10.000 Schuss Munition fuer den "Tag X" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Die müssen da Kistenweise geklaut haben.

Edit:
Welcher "Skandal" kommt als naechstes? — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn sich das bewahrheiten sollte, wird das die Republik verändern!
Erster politischer Mord seit der RAF und diesmal von Rechts, das könnte der AfD massiv schaden und ich hoffe das macht es.
Festnahme im Fall Luebcke – Spur fuehrt in rechte Szene


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hat irgendjemand nach dem NSU und NSU2.0, welcher besonders im Raum Hessen (FM) aktiv war etwas anderes erwartet. NSU 2.0 in Frankfurt: Rechtsextreme drohen einer Anwaeltin

Der offiziell 9. NSU-Mord an Halit Yozgat war übrigens auch in Kassel. NSU-Morde: "Halit, wo bist du?" | ZEIT ONLINE
Brisant ist da allerdings gewesen, dass Andreas Temme ein Mitarbeiter des BfV   am Tatort war. NSU-Mord in Kassel: Temme muss die Leiche gesehen haben | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Slezer (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das die NSU Akten 120jahre unter Verschluss bleiben sagt doch schon alles aus. Da haben Leute von "ganz oben" ihre Finger im Spiel.

Und nein ich bin kein aluhutträger

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Jetzt bin ich auf die weiteren Ermittlungen gespannt und ob die zahlreichen gewaltbereiten rechten Netzwerke endlich konsequent ausgehoben und als terrorisitsche Vereinigung weggesperrt werden. Seit Maaßen keine schützende Hand mehr auf die Gewalttäter legen kann, scheint sich etwas zu bewegen.
Walter Luebcke: Generalbundesanwalt uebernimmt Mordfall - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Slezer schrieb:


> Da haben Leute von "ganz oben" ihre Finger im Spiel.


Oder schlicht und ergreifend galoppierende Blödheit ala Hanlon's Razor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Oder schlicht und ergreifend galoppierende Blödheit ala Hanlon's Razor.


Dieser Gewalttäter hat schon 1993 einen Anschlag verübt. Wo ist die "Law and Order Partei", unsere "geliebte" AfD, wenn es um Intensivtäter geht? Oder werden diese Taten von den Spaltern der AfD gedeckt bis gedultet? Man hört nicht zum eiskalten Mord.
Rechter Terror als neue Normalitaet? | Telepolis
Walter Luebcke: Verdaechtiger hatte offenbar Kontakt zu militanten Neonazis - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Walter Lübcke wurde seit seinem Einsatz für Flüchtlinge massiv bedroht und die Reaktionen auf seinen Tod, die man in Kommentarspalten und Sozialen Medien nachlesen kann, sprechen Bände.
Von den Hardcore Jungs, wozu ich große Teile der AfD zähle, wurde der Tod bejubelt, das man bei Teilen der AfD vor politischen Mord nicht zurückschreckt, dürfte seit der Veröffentlichung von Chatprotokollen, in denen klar zum Ausdruck gebracht wird, das jetzige Eliten (Politik, Medien und Wirtschaft) guillotiniert gehören, nicht wirklich verwundern.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Tja, danke Kohl[SUP]Copyright@Poulton[/SUP]
„Ernstes Zeichen an der Wand“ - DER SPIEGEL 36/1992


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> ...
> Von den Hardcore Jungs, wozu ich große Teile der AfD zähle, wurde der  Tod bejubelt, das man bei Teilen der AfD vor politischen Mord nicht  zurückschreckt, dürfte seit der Veröffentlichung von Chatprotokollen, in  denen klar zum Ausdruck gebracht wird, das jetzige Eliten (Politik,  Medien und Wirtschaft) guillotiniert gehören, nicht wirklich  verwundern.


Darum habe ich das Thema in diesen Fred geholt, um zu verfolgen und zu dokumentieren, wie die Polizei reagieren wird. Ich ahne, das Thema wird im nichts verlaufen, aber noch hoffe ich, dass die Repuplik wach wird, was für ein Kroppzeug wir uns durch wegschauen herangezüchtet haben. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, danke Kohl
> „Ernstes Zeichen an der Wand“ - DER SPIEGEL 36/1992


Soso, wenn man mit der Politik unzufrieden ist, dann ist man als Opfer also legitimiert, die ärmsten der Armen zusammen zu schlagen und deren Häuser anzustecken? Und diesen Artikel verlinkst Du und willst damit die Opferrolle der armen "Zonis" betonen, oder? Warum haben sie nicht ihr Glück in die Hand genommen?  Wer hat sie gehindert?

Nein, mein Freund, genau das ist ja das, was man den_ "rechtsbraun versifften Menschenfeinden" _ ankreidet, genau darum geht es. Und in diesem Thema darum, dass Polizei und Bundeswehr zum Teil in genau dieses horn stoßen.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hä?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hä?


Die Täter wurden freiwillig Täter, genau diese:
_
"... In Rostock-Lichtenhagen schleudern neofaschistische Skinheads unter dem  Johlen und Klatschen der meist älteren ostdeutschen Zuschauer  Benzinbomben in ein Ausländerheim voller Menschen -..."
_Quelle: „Ernstes Zeichen an der Wand“ - DER SPIEGEL 36/1992

Das sind unsere_ "rechtsbraun versifften Menschenfeinde"_, genau das. Und das sind unsere Feinde.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ja, öhm... 
Ist schon klar.

Du hast glaube ich nur den Kontext bzw. Anliegen meines Posts nicht verstanden.
Ich wollte damit ja auf die Ursachen hindeuten, wie der Neonazismus sich in Deutschland überhaupt etablieren konnte und bzw. weil Kohl es praktisch versäumt hatte, sich davon zu distanzieren.

Dass du mich jetzt scheinbar ins rechte Lager verfrachten wolltest, bereitet mir ernsthaft Sorgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit ja auf die Ursachen hindeuten, wie der Neonazismus sich in Deutschland überhaupt etablieren konnte


Genau, weil in der deutschen Kultur immer nach unten auf noch schwächere getreten wird, anstatt gegen die Verursacher am anderen wirtschaftlichen Ende zu kämpfen. Genau darum geht. Es sind dieselben Mechnismen der "_rechts braun versifften Menschenfeinde_", die heute als neues Ziel die ärmsten der Armen, also Kriegsflüchtlinge, als Ziel ausgemacht haben. Das sind alles feige erbärmliche Würmer, mehr nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass du mich jetzt scheinbar ins rechte Lager verfrachten wolltest


Ich möchte nur, dass Leser den Text richtig einordnen können. Dich kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nochmal: Mir ging es um die Ursächlichkeit. 

Natürlich gab es die Neonazi-Bewegung schon vor Kohl. Aber erst während seiner Amtszeit hat sie derart zugenommen, nachdem Medien und Politik selber Dampf gegen Asylsuchende und Gastarbeiter gemacht haben. Der Text, den ich verlinkt habe, geht genau darauf ein, auf das Versagen der Politik.

Keine Ahnung, was du da jetzt hinter ausmachen willst...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du da jetzt hinter ausmachen willst...


Weil es zu einfach ist. Auch ohne eingreifende Politik sollte ein vernunftbegabter Menschen erkennen, dass Gewalt gegen Schwache niemals die eigenen Probleme löst. Darum geht es mir.

Und ja, ich wollte Kohl im Rahmen von GG Artikel 20  Absatz 4 füssilieren, nachdem er sich hinstellte und sagte, dass wir uns Gedanken machen müssen, wie Gastarbeiter wieder als dem Land gebracht werden können. Kohl ist ein verbaler Brandstifter, die_ "rechtsbraun versifften Menschenfeinde"_ waren und sind es aber, die real Gebäude anzünden, schon in Rostock Lichtenhagen
Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ihr seit m.M. nach beide, nach den realen Fakten auf dem Holzweg, wobei interessierterUser eher zu zustimmen ist.

Der wirkliche Aufstieg kam für die Rechtsextremen nach der Finanzkriese 2008 den daraus folgenden globalen Problemen, davor gab es Europaweit und vor allen dingen auch in Deutschland keine Rechten Parteien die konstant Stimmenergebnisse bei Landtagswahlen geschweige denn, Bundestagswahlen Stimmen einfahren konnten. Erst mit der Euro Krise und dann der Flüchtlingskrise, die man beide als Globale Probleme bezeichnen kann oder auch dafür das Synonym Globalisierung verwenden kann.
Wobei Deutschland in ganz Europa mit Abstand wirtschaftlich und auf dem Arrbeitsmarkt am Besten mit den Problemen zurecht kam. Deshalb tendiere ich auch zu interessierterUsers Interpretation, das gewisse Kreise des deutschen "Michels", ihren Frust, den sie nach Wiedervereinigung und auch jetzt nach den Globalisierungsproblemen haben, an den Schwächsten (Ausländern/Migranten) ablassen, weil sie von bestimmten Leuten die Opferrolle eingeredet bekommen und nur allzugerne Annehmen, um sich dann ein Ventil suchen, um auf andere einzuprügeln.

Das immer als Versagen der Politik zu bezeichnen halte ich für falsch, das hat sehr sehr viel, mit Erziehung, Sozialisierung und auch Umfeld zu tun. Nicht umsonst reagieren die Leute im Westen messbar anders als im Osten.

Edit:

Es ist wirklich absolut lächerlich Kohl als braunen Brandstifter zu bezeichnen, sogar widerwärtig, dafür kann ich dich wirklich intellektuell nicht mehr ernst nehmen!


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil es zu einfach ist. Auch ohne eingreifende Politik sollte ein vernunftbegabter Menschen erkennen, dass Gewalt gegen Schwache niemals die eigenen Probleme löst. Darum geht es mir.


So, jetzt stimmts.

Und wie "vernunftbegabt" der Mensch ohne "eingreifende" Politik ist, hat man ja gut 1933 gesehen.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der wirkliche Aufstieg kam für die Rechtsextremen nach der Finanzkriese 2008 den daraus folgenden globalen Problemen,


Es begann früher, viel früher, mit intensiver Jugendarbeit  ...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich absolut lächerlich Kohl als braunen Brandstifter zu  bezeichnen, sogar widerwertig, dafür kann ich dich wirklich  interlektuell nicht mehr ernst nehmen!


Lesen und verinnerlichen. Ich bin vermutlich älter als Du und habe die Zeit ziemlich gut erlebt.

_"Der »Kanzler der Einheit« verweigert jede Geste des Beileids"_
Auslaenderfeindlichkeit: Mord aus der Mitte | ZEIT ONLINE

Kohl war ein massiver Hasser der Türken, darum zerbrach auch seine Familie, weil einer seine Söhne eine Türkin heiratete. Das als Hintergrund. Kohl war nicht braun, er war kein Nationalist, das sagte ich nicht, aber er war ausländerfeindlich, also ein Teil dessen, was Braune ausmacht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wie "vernunftbegabt" der Mensch ohne  "eingreifende" Politik ist, hat man ja gut 1933 gesehen.^^


Und nur darum schreibe ich soviel, damit sich so etwas nie wieder wiederholt.  Ich bin unter realen Nazis groß geworden. Darum kenne ich deren niederen Beweggründe.

Und ja, Gewalt löst nie Prbleme, obwohl so ein bischen Revolution mit Guillotine... aber lassen wir das...


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Sorry in 1933 hat die Politik eingegriffen = Machtergreifung und das Volk hat stumm zugesehen, man sollte die Tatsachen nicht vertauschen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry in 1933 hat die Politik eingegriffen = Machtergreifung und das Volk hat stumm zugesehen, man sollte die Tatsachen nicht vertauschen!


100.000 Deutsche wurden sofort verhaften. Gut sichtbar für alle. Genau das brach den Widerstand. 100.000 engagierte KPDler, SPDler, Gewerkschaftler und andere. Genau darum achte ich so auf Datenschutz. Denn auch die nächsten Diktatoren werden zuerst den Widerstand brechen, so wie es Erdogan gerade in der Türkei macht, oder besser machte.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> Es begann früher, viel früher, mit intensiver Jugendarbeit ...



Erziehung und Sozialisierung bzw, Umfeld gehören wohin?

Außerdem hat es anscheinend schon "immer" angefangen, was ich live bei meiner Famillie gerade die letzten 3 Jahre erleben darf, wo Verwandte ersten Grades am Rande des Kontaktabbruches quer durch die Famillie stehen und ich weiß aus Gesprächen in meinem Bekanntenkreis, das ich da bei weitem nicht der Einzige bin, dem es so ergeht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Erziehung und Sozialisierung bzw, erziehung gehören wohin?


Das meine ich:
Rechtsextreme Jugendkulturen | bpb

Und wenn Du es genau wissen willst:
https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...7dae351a91154fff40dd/wd-1-022-09-pdf-data.pdf


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 100.000 Deutsche wurden sofort verhaften. Gut sichtbar für alle. Genau das brach den Widerstand. 100.000 engagierte KPDler, SPDler, Gewerkschaftler und andere. Genau darum achte ich so auf Datenschutz. Denn auch die nächsten Diktatoren werden zuerst den Widerstand brechen, so wie es Erdogan gerade in der Türkei macht, oder besser machte.



Das ist auch schon wieder Blödsinn, es fehlte einfach ein mutiger und charismatischer Demokrat, wie z.B., Stresemann der das Heft in die Hand genommen hätte, die größte Ironie der ganzen Geschichte war nämlich, das die Befehlshaber der Reichswehr 1933 nicht auf Hitlers Seite standen, sondern wohl für die Republik eingegriffen hätten, wenn es Jemanden gegeben hätte, der sie angeführt hätte.
Kurt von Hammerstein-Equord – Wikipedia
Wilhelm Groener – Wikipedia

Gerade Groener und vor allen dingen Hammerstein-Equord wären m.M. nach einem Stresemann gefolgt, wesentlich eher als einem Hitler!


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das meine ich:
> Rechtsextreme Jugendkulturen | bpb
> 
> Und wenn Du es genau wissen willst:
> https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...7dae351a91154fff40dd/wd-1-022-09-pdf-data.pdf



Die sind doch nicht repräsentativ, das sind ein paar tausend Leute, ich bitte dich, so viele dürften auch in Koranschulen gehen, wahrscheinlich sogar wesentlich mehr. 
Sorry für mich sind diese Jugendorganisationen, Dinge die man überwachen oder verbieten sollte, aber wirklich kein Bundesweites Problem!


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> obwohl so ein bischen Revolution mit Guillotine...


Was für ein hanebüchener und geschichtsvergessener Blödsinn.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum habe ich das Thema in diesen Fred geholt, um zu verfolgen und zu dokumentieren, wie die Polizei reagieren wird. Ich ahne, das Thema wird im nichts verlaufen, aber noch hoffe ich, dass die Repuplik wach wird, was für ein Kroppzeug wir uns durch wegschauen herangezüchtet haben.



Der Generalbundesanwalt hat übernommen. 
ZDF Spezial: Mordfall Luebcke - ZDFmediathek

Mal sehen, ob jetzt bei dem Täter in der U-Haft auch eine ganz spontane Entnazifizierung einsetzt, wie bei den beiden NSU Uwes.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Was für ein hanebüchener und geschichtsvergessener Blödsinn.


Das war Satire....

Ich bin in jeder Hinsicht gegen Gewalt.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Der Täter war wohl auch im Schützenverein, oder hatte zumindest Zugang zu einem Schießstand. Trotz Vorstrafen. Verdaechtiger im Fall Luebcke: Spur in den Schuetzenverein - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Ist die Frage, ob daher auch die Tatwaffe stammt.
Ergänzung: Webseite des Schützenvereines im Archiv: SchÃ¼tzenclub 1952 Sandershausen e.V. - Bogen

Der hessische Landesverfassungsschutz soll wohl schon vor einem Jahr gewarnt haben, dass jederzeit ein rechtsextremistischer Terroranschlag möglich ist. 


-----

Mal sehen, was da rauskommt: Dresdner 'Hutbuerger' fordert Entschaedigung vom ZDF
ich gehe davon aus, dass er keinen Anspruch hat, da er selbst an die Presse herangetreten ist.

Edit:
-- In neuen Post ausgelagert --


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Frontal21 hat sich aktuell noch mal mit NSU und NSU2.0 sowie rechtsextremen Polizisten beschäftigt. Die Situation war seit 1945 nicht mehr so gefährlich.
Frontal21: Staatsfeinde in Uniform - ZDFmediathek
Mehr soll dazu morgen in ZDFZoom zu sehen sein.
Insgesamt wurden neben den aktuellen 10.000 Schuss Munition und einer UZI wohl schon bei einer früheren Durchsuchung bei den Terroristen 30000 !!! Schuss Munition gefunden.

Das heute journal hatte sich schon gestern Abend mit der Geschichte rechter Terroranschläge in Deutschland beschäftigt:
heute journal vom 17.06.2019 - ZDFmediathek
Auch war der mutmaßliche Täter Stephan E schon vor längerer Zeit (2016 !) im hessischen NSU-Untersuchungssausschuss Thema und wurde dort als "gefährlich" eingestuft. Die Sachbearbeiterin des Verfassungsschutzes wusste wohl nicht, wie sie damit umgehen soll.

Edit:
Weitere Recherchen zum Hintergrund von Stephan Ernst:
Walter Luebcke: Wer ist der Tatverdaechtige Stephan E.? - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Tatverdaechtiger im Fall Luebcke ist bekannter Neonazi – Exif

Anscheinend ist es bei rechten Terroristen in, vor dem Anschlag noch mal an verfassungsfeindliche Organisationen zu spenden, wie es schon der Attentäter in Neuseeland getan hat. Stephan E soll 150€ an die AfD gespendet haben. Nazimoerder ist AfD-Spender
Interessant ist eine Verbindung zwischen dem in dem Link erwähnten "Michel Friedrich" zum NSU: NSU Prozess - Gegrillt und gesoffen bei Rechtsrock | FrankfurterRundschau


			
				https://www.fr.de/politik/gegrillt-gesoffen-rechtsrock-11063303.html schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstbewusster tritt der zweite Zeuge des Tages aus der rechten Szene auf. Michel Friedrich, bis ins Gesicht mit Tätowierungen bedeckt, hält von seinem früheren Freund Gärtner nicht viel: Der wäre „der dümmste V-Mann, den es gibt“, denn er sei stets betrunken gewesen. Auch Friedrich spielt seine eigene  Rolle herunter – trotz 168 Anzeigen gegen ihn, die er selbst gezählt haben will, und obwohl er angibt, ein Gründer der „Oidoxie-Streetfighting-Crew“ gewesen zu sein. Das ist jene Gruppe um die Neonazi-Band „Oidoxie“, in der Dortmunder und Kasseler Neonazis gemeinsam aktiv waren. Sie wird als mögliche Verbindung zwischen diesen NSU-Tatort-Städten gehandelt. Widerwillig nennt Friedrich einige Namen früherer Kameraden. Mit rechtem Terrorismus, dem jene Band in ihren Songs huldigte, will er aber nichts zu tun gehabt haben. Inzwischen sei er aus der rechten Szene ausgestiegen, persönliche Kontakte in sein damaliges Milieu räumt er aber auf Nachfrage ein. Frühere Aussagen, dass er das mutmaßliche NSU-Mitglied Uwe Mundlos in Kassel bei einem Konzert gesehen haben könnte, bestätigt der Zeuge. Sicher sei er sich aber bis heute nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Frontal21 hat sich aktuell ....


Das fasst umfassend zusammen, über was wir hier seit einem halben Jafr diskutieren.

Mal sehen, was passieren wird,


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Der Verfassungschutzmitarbeiter Andreas Temme, welcher schon beim letzten NSU-Mord in Kassel am Tatort war, soll im Regierungspräsidium Kassel arbeiten.
18.06.2019: Warnung vor neuem NSU (Tageszeitung junge Welt)

Manche Geschichten kann man sich so nicht mal mehr ausdenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich wette, es wird zum Mord wieder heißen:
Einzeltäter


Die Rolle des Verfassungsschutzes wird immer wichtiger. 
Ich bin inzwischen für Auslösung und Neuorganisation.


----------



## Alreech (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*

Findet ihr nicht das die Sache mit Lübcke viel zu aufgebauscht ist ?

Beim Essen zu ersticken ist deutlich wahrscheinlicher, als bei einem Terror-Anschlag zu sterben - laut Statistik
YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Alreech schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht das die Sache mit Lübcke viel zu aufgebauscht ist ?


Nein, es ist die Konsequenz von jahrzehntelangem Wegsehen,
  weil die Rechtsextremen ja angeblich so friedfertig sind.  Das 
sind sie aber nicht. Es ist einzig der hiesige Rassismus, dass die
bisherigen Opfer niemanden interessierten. 

Kohl ignorierte z.B. dan Brandanschlag in Solingen komplett. 
Nein, es wird Zeit, unter dem braunen Gesocks einfach ordent-
lich durchzulüften. Nur, wer soll es machen, wenn die Polizei 
selber braun durchsetzt ist. Darum geht es in diesem Thema.

Anschlag von Solingen 1993 - Kanzler Kohl weigerte sich, zur Trauerfeier zu gehen - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Anschlag von Solingen 1993 - Kanzler Kohl weigerte sich, zur Trauerfeier zu gehen - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de


Kohl, da war doch noch was: Nationalsozialismus: Ex-Kanzler Kohl spendete laut Bericht an SS-Verbrecher | ZEIT ONLINE und dann noch mit Bonzo in Bitburg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das rechte Pack wacht wieder auf und macht das, was es immer macht:

*Oberbürgermeisterin Reker erhielt Morddrohung*

                                  Sie entging schon einmal nur  knapp dem Tod, als ein Rechtsradikaler ihr ein Messer in den Hals  rammte. Nun hat Henriette Reker eine Morddrohung erhalten - nach dem  gewaltsamen Tod Walter Lübckes.
Koeln: Oberbuergermeisterin Henriette Reker erhielt Morddrohung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da ist dann halt die Polizei für den Personenschutz verantwortlich. 
Bundespraesident: Frank-Walter Steinmeier fordert Schutz fuer Kommunalpolitiker | ZEIT ONLINE

Bei den ganzen Leuten, die Mordaufrufe gegen Lübke veröffentlicht haben oder die Tat lobten, sollte dringen auch wegen Anstiftung oder Beihilfe ermittelt werden.


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/luebcke-afd-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gewaltbereitschaft von rechts nehme zu, das politische Klima habe sich verändert. "Erika Steinbach, einst eine Dame mit Bildung und Stil, demonstriert diese Selbstradikalisierung jeden Tag auf Twitter", so Tauber über seine frühere Parteikollegin. "Sie ist ebenso wie die Höckes, Ottes und Weidels durch eine Sprache, die enthemmt und zur Gewalt führt, mitschuldig am Tod Walter Lübckes."



______________________________________________________________________
Edit:
LTO-Recherche zu Übergriffen auf die Justiz | Sicherheitsrisiken am Gericht

______________________________________________________________________
Edit2:
Verdaechtiger im Fall Luebcke: Stephan E. bis zuletzt in Kontakt mit Neonazis | tagesschau.de
Fotos, die Monitor vorliegen, zeigen ihn zusammen mit "Combat 18"-Mitgliedern bei einer rechtsextremen Veranstaltung im März 2019.
Fall Walter Luebcke: Stephan E. hatte offenbar noch im Maerz Kontakt zu Neonazis - FOCUS Online


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Je mehr man zum Thema liest, umso absurder wird es:
Lübcke stand auf Liste des NSUDer Name des mutmaßlich von einem Rechtsextremisten ermordeten Walter  Lübcke findet sich auch auf einer Liste des "Nationalsozialistischen  Untergrunds" (NSU). Die Rechtsterroristen führten den Kasseler  Regierungspräsidenten in einer Liste mit 10.000 Namen von Personen und  Objekten, die dem SPIEGEL vorliegt.
Walter Luebcke stand auf Liste des NSU - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wer rollt den NSU Prozess noch einmal auf? Die drei Haupttäter müssen ein ziemlich großes Netzwerk im Hintergrund haben und so langsam sollte der Staat aufwachen. Es gibt über 400 verurteilter Rechtsextreme, die auf der Flucht sind. Warum gibt es keine groß angelegten Strassensperren, wie zu RAF Zeiten?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Eine Straßensperre nützt aber auch nur etwas, wenn der Täter noch innerhalb des Tatortumfeldes vermutet wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und inzwischen liebäugelt die CDU zum Machterhalt schon auf Länderebene doch mit dem rechten Geschwür der AfD, nach den kommenden Landtagswahlen, zu koalieren:

Gruene warnen CDU vor Koalition mit der AfD | WEB.DE

Es gilt halt doch der Machterhalt vor Ethik & Moral.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Straßensperre nützt aber auch nur etwas, wenn der Täter noch innerhalb des Tatortumfeldes vermutet wird.


Es geht um sporadisches Auffinden von Verdächtigen. Wenn 400 Flüchtige durch die Republik reisen, dann findet man hin und wieder einen. Sie müssen merken, dass der Staat sie jagd.  Aber genau das macht er ja nicht. Und das rechte Pack muss erleben, dass sie in der Bevölkerung alles andere als Unterstützung erfahren. Nur unter ihresgleichen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und inzwischen liebäugelt die CDU...  mit dem rechten Geschwür der AfD ... zu koalieren:


So etwas kann der Rechtsextremist Maaßen denken, wenn die CDU oder Landesvorsitzende so etwas äußern, ist das eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um sporadisches Auffinden von Verdächtigen. Wenn 400 Flüchtige durch die Republik reisen, dann findet man hin und wieder einen. Sie müssen merken, dass der Staat sie jagd.  Aber genau das macht er ja nicht. Und das rechte Pack muss erleben, dass sie in der Bevölkerung alles andere als Unterstützung erfahren. Nur unter ihresgleichen.



Naja, man scheint ja etwas in der Politik aufzuwachen (geht wohl den Damen & Herren doch der Arsch auf Grundeis das sie auch die nächsten Opfer sein könnten).
Nur traurig das es dafür erst einen erschossenen Politiker Biodeutscher Herkunft braucht.
Nach den ganzen toten Ausländischen Mitbürgern durch den NSU Terror hat sich keiner so besonders dafür interessiert mehr gegen rechte Terroristen machen zu müssen.

Allerdings muss ein Seehofer natürlich direkt auch wieder über das Ziel hinausschießen und meint jetzt prüfen zu müssen ob man Rechten Terroristen nicht Grundrechte entziehen kann:

Seehofer zu Tauber-Idee: Entzug von Grundrechten pruefen

So sehr ich diese rechten Spinner auch nicht leiden kann, aber was wäre unser Rechtsstaat denn noch moralisch integrer als ein rechter Wilkürstaat, wenn man ihnen auch ihre vom Grundgesetz festgeschriebenen Rechte entziehen könnte?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich sehe auch nicht, dass die aktuellen Gesetze nicht ausreichen. 
Es mangelt vor allem in der Umsetzung durch Executive und Judikative.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und inzwischen liebäugelt die CDU zum Machterhalt schon auf Länderebene doch mit dem rechten Geschwür der AfD, nach den kommenden Landtagswahlen, zu koalieren:
> 
> Gruene warnen CDU vor Koalition mit der AfD | WEB.DE
> 
> Es gilt halt doch der Machterhalt vor Ethik & Moral.



Zumal ein Rechtsruck oder die Option einer Schwarz-Braunen Koalition der CDU vor allem schadet. Denn 90% wollen keine Nazis in der Regierung und werden dann Parteien wie die Grünen, Linken oder SPD wählen, die eine Koalition mit der AfD konsequent ausschließen.


			
				https://www.zdf.de/politik/politbarometer/190621-schwarz-gruen-beliebtestes-koalitionsmodell-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> die geringste Unterstützung erhielte ein Regierungsbündnis aus CDU/CSU und AfD (gut: elf Prozent; schlecht: 82 Prozent).





Gauck hat erst mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen. Ex-Bundespraesident: Gauck fuer "Toleranz in Richtung rechts" | tagesschau.de
Der scheint wohl die letzten Wochen geschlafen zu haben. Oder setzt da schon die Demenz ein? 

Dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um sporadisches Auffinden von Verdächtigen. Wenn 400 Flüchtige durch die Republik reisen, dann findet man hin und wieder einen. Sie müssen merken, dass der Staat sie jagd. Aber genau das macht er ja nicht. Und das rechte Pack muss erleben, dass sie in der Bevölkerung alles andere als Unterstützung erfahren. Nur unter ihresgleichen.



Nur wer sagt, dass die Reisen? Kann auch sein, die warten in ihrem Bunker auf Tag-X. 
Bei sichtbaren Kontrollen ist es bei einem so großen Netzwerk (auch innerhalb der Polizei) nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass die Standorte an die Gesuchten durchsickern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Alreech schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht das die Sache mit Lübcke viel zu aufgebauscht ist ?
> 
> Beim Essen zu ersticken ist deutlich wahrscheinlicher, als bei einem Terror-Anschlag zu sterben - laut Statistik
> YouTube



Natürlch ist es aufgebauscht. Bei jedem islamischen Terroranschlag darf man in den Medien - und auch hier im Forum - lesen und hören das Ereignis X statistisch viel wahrscheinlicher sei und man sich deshalb nicht verrückt machen sollte. 

Dieses Argument hat  Broder schon vor 3 Jahren perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht:

Fluechtlinge: Das sind die Kollateralschaeden der Integration - WELT



> Keine Panik, wird uns jetzt zugerufen. Die Chance, bei einem Verkehrsunfall umzukommen, sei viel höher. Hat man das auch den Opfern des NSU-Terrors gesagt?





> Hat irgendjemand nach der Katastrophe bei der Duisburger Loveparade im Jahre 2010 den Angehörigen der 21 Toten zugerufen: „Stellt euch nicht so an! Das Risiko, im Straßenverkehr sein Leben zu verlieren, ist viel größer als die Aussicht, bei einer Techno-Fete zu Tode getrampelt zu werden“? Nicht einmal der gefühlloseste Banause hätte es gewagt, die neun Opfer der NSU-Terrorzelle ins Verhältnis zu der Zahl der Verkehrsopfer zu setzen. Und wenn, wäre er – zu Recht – in der Luft zerrissen worden.



Tja, genau den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gauck hat erst mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen. Ex-Bundespraesident: Gauck fuer "Toleranz in Richtung rechts" | tagesschau.de
> Der scheint wohl die letzten Wochen geschlafen zu haben. Oder setzt da schon die Demenz ein?



Und hier sieht man wunderbar, wie die Konditionierung wunderbar funktioniert. Rechts wird mit Rechtsextrem gleichgesetzt, obwohl Gauck ganz klar differenziert hat.

Joachim Gauck: Altbundespraesident wirbt fuer "erweiterte Toleranz in Richtung rechts" | ZEIT ONLINE



> Wir müssen zwischen rechts – im Sinne von konservativ – und rechtsextremistisch oder rechtsradikal unterscheiden.



So Demenz scheint mit Gauck da nicht zu sein, sondern eigentlich sagt er es wie es ist.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> Natürlch ist es aufgebauscht. Bei jedem islamischen Terroranschlag darf man in den Medien - und auch hier im Forum - lesen und hören das Ereignis X statistisch viel wahrscheinlicher sei und man sich deshalb nicht verrückt machen sollte.



Hier wurde ein gewählter Repräsentant unseres demokratischen Landes, auf grund seiner politischen Einstellung und seines politischen Amtes (mit Mehrheit gewählt) per Kopfschuss hingerichtet!
Anscheinend bist du nicht in der Lage die Tragweite dessen zu erfassen!

Das hier war kein "normales" Verbrechen, sondern politischer Mord, an einem gewählten Repräsentanten.

Anscheinend bist du nicht in der Lage zu abstrahieren, das es bei deiner "Argumentation", um die Sicherheitsage der Bevölkerung geht, da es Mord und Totschlag als "normale" Verbrechen schon immer gab. Die Sicherheitslage hat sich etwas verschlechtert ist aber nach allen Statisken und somit Fakten, immer noch deutlich besser, als in den 90er und Anfang der 2000er Jahre, trotz aller Flüchtlinge im Land.
Bei Lübcke, geht es darum, was er politisch vertrat und repräsentierte und nicht in erster Linie um ihn als Menschen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier wurde ein gewählter Repräsentant unseres demokratischen Landes, auf grund seiner politischen Einstellung und seines politischen Amtes (mit Mehrheit gewählt) per Kopfschuss hingerichtet!
> Anscheinend bist du nicht in der Lage die Tragweite dessen zu erfassen!
> 
> Das hier war kein "normales" Verbrechen, sondern politischer Mord, an einem gewählten Repräsentanten.



Es gibt kein Mordopfer erster und zweiter Klasse. Jeder Mord ist einer zuviel. Herr Lübke ist nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger wert, als z.B. die Mordopfer von Anis Amri.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Anscheinend bist du nicht in der Lage dieses Verbrechen einzuordnen.
Der Mord an Lübcke war kein Mord an dem Menschen Lübcke, sondern an dem Repräsentant unserer Demokratie und damit ein Angriff auf diese Demokratie!

Wenn du es jetzt immer noch nicht verstanden hast, muss man mit dir Diskussion, wegen Einfältigkeit abbrechen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auch der Repräsentant Lübcke ist nicht mehr wert, als andere Menschen in diesem Land. 

Wie gesagt, es gibt keine Mordopfer erster und zweiter Klasse. 

Darüber hinaus, heißt es hier nicht sonst immer, man sollte die Ermittlungen abwarten, bevor man vorschnell urteilt. ABer lass mich raten, das gilt nur für eine Richtung, gell?


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nochmal und dann höre ich auf aus genannten Gründen mit dir zu diskutieren!

Niemand hat behauptet, das ein Mensch mehr wert ist als der andere, das entspringt aus deiner einfältigen Einbildung, sondern das ein Mensch hingerichtet wurde, weil er ein Repräsentant unserer Demokratie war und diese soll durch den Mord angegriffen werden!

Desweiteren ist es gerade zu lächerlich und aus deiner Feder eine Verhöhnung an ALLE Verbrechensopfer, egal ob Deutscher oder Migrant, da du uns seit 2 Jahren ausschließlich nur über deutsche Opfer unterichtest, die Opfer von Gewaltverbrechen durch Migranten wurden, der Rest hat dich nie interessiert und das hast du auch so ausgedrückt, das die deutschen Opfer durch Migranten anders zu betrachten sind, als die ermordete deutsche Nachbarin, durch ihren deutschen Ehemann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

1) Wir kennen das Mordmotiv nicht, das ist bisher *Spekulation*. Und ich habe hier im Forum gelernt, dass man bitte doch immer schön abwarten soll, was die Ermittlungsergebnisse bringen, dann bitte auch konsequent 

2) Bei jedem islamischen Anschlag wird immer das Argument Statistik gebracht (Tätigkeit/Ereignis X ist viel wahrscheinlicher). Nun das gleiche Argument gilt auch für rechtsextreme Anschläge.  Deshalb die Aussage, es gibt keine Mordopfer erster und zweiter Klasse. Jeder Mord ist einer zuviel.

Ergänzung:

https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...ml?ticket=ST-7609987-pHOyQ7tnkyjHWeftQFDV-ap5

Schön zu sehen, dass es in der CDU noch Politiker mit Menschenverstand gibt. 

Und das hier:



> Da reiche es längst nicht mehr, von Gewerkschaftsseite immer wieder mit allem Nachdruck vor „den schlimmen Gefahren rechtsextremer Tendenzen in der AfD“ zu warnen. „Solange diese Partei als einzige die Themen aufgreift, die Polizisten täglich umtreiben, darf man sich nicht wundern, dass die Sympathie für eine solche Partei zunimmt“, betonte Walter.
> 
> Als Beispiele nannte der Polizeigewerkschafter Fälle aus der täglichen Polizeiarbeit. „Wenn Sie zum Beispiel als Bundespolizist am Bahnhof Tag für Tag den gleichen Taschendieb, Drogendealer oder andere Kriminelle erwischen, die Gerichte die Täter aber umgehend wieder wegen angeblich guter Sozialprognosen auf freien Fuß setzen, dann kann das auf Dauer sehr frustrierend sein.“
> 
> ...



kommt nicht überraschend. Seit die CDU unter Frau Merkel nach links gerückt ist, fühlen sich viele Konservative ohne politische Heimat. Hoffentlich kann Merz die politische Ziehtochter von Merkel ausstechen und die CDU wieder dahin führen, wo sie früher war.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

So böse es ist, aber das Zitat drückt genau das aus, was bezüglich des Thread-Themas meine Meinung darstellt.
Alles wird schöngeredet, Informationen werden geschönt oder vorenthalten und die eigene Arbeit ggfs. sogar noch diskreditiert, weil sie nicht politisch korrekt ist. Und dann spricht eine Partei genau diese Probleme an und erntet dafür nicht ganz verwunderlich eine Menge Zuspruch - auch, wenn die Partei Ziele verfolgt, die nicht wirklich vorteilhaft sind. Ich empfinde Wahlen immer als die Wahl des geringeren Übels - und aus der Sicht kippt mir eigentlich die Kinnlade herunter, dass die AfD für zunehmend mehr Leute ein geringeres Übel darstellt wie alle anderen Parteien. 

Auch die Ostdeutschland-Problematik mit der schwachen Struktur, einem  erneuten Strukturwandel und diversen anderen politischen  Ungerechtigkeiten spielt der AfD natürlich in die Karten. Für mich ist es kein Wunder, dass, wenn die Leute sich im Stich gelassen oder benachteiligt fühlen, diejenige Partei gewählt wird, die als Erstes eine gewisse Achtung verspricht - unabhängig davon, was sonst für Ziele verfolgt werden. 

Meines Erachtens nach haben wir mittlerweile ein Level an Toleranz und Rechtsverständnis erreicht, welches ich als äußerst gefährlich für Recht und Ordnung ansehe.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Um mit dem ermorderten Walter Lübcke zu antworten:

Dieses Land steht für Werte, wer diese Werte nicht vertritt, der kann jederzeit dieses Land verlassen, wenn er nicht einverstanden ist. Das ist die Freiheit eines jeden Deutschen.

Die AfD vertritt ~13% Rechtsexttreme und Rechtsradikale, die gegen diese Werte unserer freiheitlichen und liberalen Demokratie sind und steht damit 87% der Mehrheit der Menschen in diesem Land gegenüber, die diese Werte teilen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Metz. Oh bitte nicht. Noch mehr Freiheiten für die Wirtschaft und jeder unter 5 Millionen Einkommen muss bluten. Witzig wie die Leute die sonst immer jeden Eifersuchtsmord direkt Merkel anlasten diesen politischen Mord jetzt klein  reden wollen


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Um mit dem ermorderten Walter Lübcke zu antworten:
> 
> Dieses Land steht für Werte, wer diese Werte nicht vertritt, der kann jederzeit dieses Land verlassen, wenn er nicht einverstanden ist. Das ist die Freiheit eines jeden Deutschen.
> 
> Die AfD vertritt ~13% Rechtsexttreme und Rechtsradikale, die gegen diese Werte unserer freiheitlichen und liberalen Demokratie sind und steht damit 87% der Mehrheit der Menschen in diesem Land gegenüber, die diese Werte teilen.



Es ist schade, dass bei dir jeder AFD Wähler als Rechtsextremer eingeordnet wird. Man sollte hier vielleicht doch noch etwas differenzieren. 
Im übrigen sind diese von dir genannten "Werte" (ein grosses Wort, das man auslegen kann und möchte wie man will) natürlich prägend für ein Land. Bevor man ein Land aber verlässt, weil die eigenen Wertvorstellungen in den Werten der Allgemeinheit nicht (mehr) wiedergespiegelt werden , darf und sollte man als Bürger dieses Landes auch alles legale dafür unternehmen, damit die Werte des Landes wieder eher den eigenen entsprechen.

Ich bin übrigens kein AFD Wähler.......nur so als Info, weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass beim ein oder anderen Links(?extremen?) hier im Forum beim lesen meines Textes schon wieder der Schaum vorm Munde stand.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Don ist bei der CDU. Und das die Fad rechtsextreme Tendenzen zeigt wird inzwischen nicht mal mehr wirklich versteckt.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und hier sieht man wunderbar, wie die Konditionierung wunderbar funktioniert. Rechts wird mit Rechtsextrem gleichgesetzt, obwohl Gauck ganz klar differenziert hat.



Nur welche bekannte Partei soll dieses "Rechts" darstellen, wenn wir uns darauf einigen, dass die CDU und CSU konservativ und die AfD (in der aktuellen Form)  und NPD rechtsextrem sind?




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Don ist bei der CDU. Und das die Fad rechtsextreme Tendenzen zeigt wird inzwischen nicht mal mehr wirklich versteckt.



Insbesondere, weil die AfD nach dem Mord auch noch gejubelt hat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Seit die CDU unter Frau Merkel nach links gerückt ist, fühlen sich viele Konservative ohne politische Heimat.



FALSCH!
Das ist gar nichts nach links gerückt. Zumal Merkel doch das macht, was sie immer macht, nämlich nichts. 
Mit den Gesetzen von Seehofer ist die CDU nach rechts gerückt, indem z.B. das Asylrecht und die Polizeigesetze verschärft wurden. Deshalb hat die CDU auch die Wähler in der Mitte verloren, welche jetzt die Grünen wählen. 
Asylrechtsverschaerfung | PRO ASYL
Mit absoluter Mehrheit im Landtag: Polizeirecht verschaerft: CSU setzt Polizeiaufgabengesetz in Bayern durch - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1) Wir kennen das Mordmotiv nicht, das ist bisher *Spekulation*. Und ich habe hier im Forum gelernt, dass man bitte doch immer schön abwarten soll, was die Ermittlungsergebnisse bringen, dann bitte auch konsequent



Das Mordmotiv ist im Groben einfach Rassismus und Hass auf auf die Demokratie. Fall Luebcke: Hunderte bei Mahnwache - Merkel will gewaltbereite Neonazis „ohne Tabu“ bekaempfen | Politik
Fluechtlingsheim verteidigt: Hoerte Neonazi die Luebcke-Rede 2015 live?  -
    News Inland -
    Bild.de

Interessant, dass ihm die ersten "Fans" schon Wikipedia-Seiten gebastelt haben.
Stephan Ernst (Konservativer Aktivist) – Wikipedia
Stephan Ernst (Rechtsterrorist) – Wikipedia

Da Lübke wohl schon auf der NSU-Todesliste stand und bekanntlich der NSU2.0 alias Uniter auch solche Todeslisten führt, sollten diese Listen dringend verglichen und die Leute darauf gewarnt werden. Schließlich standen auf den Listen nicht nur Namen und Adressen, sondern geheimdienstlich/militärisch formulierte Detailinformationen zu den örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Wenn es die Polizei nicht schafft, dann halt als kriminologisches Forschungsprojekt an den großen Unis durchführen. 
Mordfall Luebcke (65): Sein Name stand schon auf einer NSU-Liste!  -
    Frankfurt -
    Bild.de


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es ist schade, dass bei dir jeder AFD Wähler als Rechtsextremer eingeordnet wird. Man sollte hier vielleicht doch noch etwas differenzieren.



Da gibt es inzwischen nichts mehr in Bezug auf die AfD zu differenzieren!

Wer eine Partei wählt wo Kreisverbände Konsequenz los den Lübcke-Mord mit Sätzen bejubeln wie: "Mord? Der wollte doch nur Fallschirm springen...", es nicht schaffen Mitglieder auszusortieren die klar dem aktiven rechten Spektrum zuordenbar sind, regelmäßig mit klar menschenfeindlicher Rhetorik auffallen, AfD-Gruppen bei K Z -Führungen den Holocaust leugnen und so viele andere Dinge mehr die über die Jahre vorgefallen sind muss sich gefallen lassen als "rechtsextremer Wähler" bezeichnet zu werden, weil er Mitläufer einer dem rechten extrem zuordenbaren Partei ist und als Mitläufer ist man nun mal selber Täter, selbst wenn man sich eben nur mit einem Kreuz auf dem Stimmzettel beteiligt.

Wer bis heute immer noch nicht erkannt hat wessen Geistes Kind die AfD ist muss entweder schon geistig mit einer gewissen Einfältigkeit zu kämpfen haben, oder aber sympathisiert im Grunde mit der vertretenen Gesinnung in ihren Reihen.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wer mit der AFD sympathisiert sollte umgehend aus dem Staatsdienst entfernt werden.


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

So viele extreme Meinungen hier......... Wasser predigen, Wein trinken?

Das eine AFD eine Daseinsberechtigung hat, zeigen die steigenden Umfrageergebnisse. 
Nachfrage regelt das Angebot - auch in der Politik.

Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass gerade das stete Verurteilen und Diffamieren von Menschen, die eben bedenken haben zum massivem link's ruck (in die extreme) und zu fluechtlingspolitik, Menschen zur AFD treibt. 


Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als es keine afd gab und die fleuchtlings"krise" begann - Jeder normale buerge der seine Angst und Bedenken auesserte (egal wie vernünftig) wurde in der masseneuphirie und im "welcome" - gejubel SOFORT ohne Diskussion und Argumentation, ohne Anhörung in eine rechte Ecke gestellt und als nazi diffamiert. 



Die links extremen ließen und lassen es garnicht zu, dass man sich über die Themen auch mit einer anderen Art der Argumentation auseinandersetzt, sondern erstickten jede Diskussion, die so manchem afd waehle die Angst genommen hätte, direkt im Keim. 


Die Linksextremen und die, die den Leuten die in ihren Bedenken Diskussion gesucht haben zu Beginn der Krise, sind es, die ein wachsen der afd zu verantworten haben. 
Und die linken sind es auch, die den starken rechtsruck zu verantworten haben.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


>



Ich wuerde ja fragen, was an diesen Zahlen amuesant sein soll - lasse es aber sein, weil ich mich vor der Antwort fuerchte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Das eine AFD eine Daseinsberechtigung hat, zeigen die steigenden Umfrageergebnisse.
> Nachfrage regelt das Angebot - auch in der Politik.


Dann haben Krebsgeschwüre auch eine Daseinsberechtigung?
Deren Zahl steigt auch immer weiter.

In einem demokratischen Staat dürfen Menschen natürlich auch
einer menschenfeindlichen, rassistischen und antiwissenschaftlichen
Bewegung hinterher laufen. Alle anderen, die sich diesem Geschwür
der Gesellschaft nicht anschließen, dürfen natürlich ebenso den 
Kontakt zu Mitgliedern dieser menschenfeindlichen Gruppe beenden.

Im Rahmen des Radikalenerlasses war es durchaus üblich, extreme
Kräfte aus dem öffentlichen Dienst auszuschließen. Nach dem Mord
an Lübke und den Reaktionen der AfD darauf wäre durchaus zu über-
legen, einen neuen Radikalenerlass einzuführen.
Radikalenerlass – Wikipedia

Es mag sein, dass es eine große Anzahl von Menschen gibt, die die AfD
wählen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass diese Partei auch nur eine
einzige Frage lösen wird, die uns heute bewegt.

Es belegen nur ein Thema: Flüchtlinge, ansonsten gibt es abgesehen
von der Ablehnung des anthropogenen Klimawandel thematisch
rein gar nichts über Selbstbereicherung hinaus. Flüchtlinge hält man
nicht mit Mauern auf. Wenn Trump im Iran losschlägt, setzen sich die
nächsten Millionen in Bewegung, wenn der Konflikt Pakistan - Indien
warm und atomar wird, werden es hunderte Millionen sein, wenn
der Klimawandel mit dauerhaften Temperaturen in bestimmten
Regionen mit über 50°C durchschlägt, werden sich Milliarden in
Bewegung setzen.

Die AfD kann über Hetzen und indirekter Aufrufe zur Gewalt rein
gar nichts. Sie verhindert auf der einen Seite einen Kampf gegen
Fluchtursachen und auf der anderen Seite eine Integration von
Gestrandeten im Lande. Die AfD kann weck, die braucht kein 
denkender Mensch. Und das soviele Polizisten und Bundeswehrianer
AfD wählen, ist keine Lösung, es ist das Problem.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich zitiere mal geltendes Recht: 

Bundesbeamtengesetz: 

§ 52

(1)                Der Beamte dient dem ganzen Volk, nicht einer Partei. Er hat seine                Aufgaben unparteiisch und gerecht zu erfüllen und bei seiner Amtsführung                auf das Wohl der Allgemeinheit Bedacht zu nehmen.

(2)                *Der Beamte muß sich durch sein gesamtes Verhalten zu der freiheitlichen                demokratischen Grundordnung im Sinne des Grundgesetzes bekennen                und für deren Erhaltung eintreten.*

§ 53

Der                Beamte hat bei *politischer Betätigung diejenige Mäßigung und Zurückhaltung                zu wahren, die sich aus seiner Stellung gegenüber der Gesamtheit                und aus der Rücksicht auf die Pflichten seines Amtes ergeben.

*Das wird bei manchen AfD Aussagen schon schwer zu vereinbaren.


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es ist die Angst vor dem Neuen und vor den Herausforderungen, denen wir alle uns stellen müssen.

Ich habe Verständnis, dass Menschen Angst (vor was auch immer) haben, aber kein Verständnis dafür, dass man aus Angst sich radikalisiert und glaubt, 
dass ein Abgrenzen gegenüber anderen Menschen und verharren in einer konservativen Denkweise = z. B. AfD, ein Weg wäre.

Angst kann man nur bezwingen, wenn man sich den Ängsten stellt und offen für neue Lösungswege ist, alles andere ist Illusion und verharren in der Stasis.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*

Zumal das dann bei den anderen Menschen Angst auslöst, wenn irgendwelche Glatzen durch die Stadt marodieren.

Wobei die Überlegungen bezüglich des Beamtenrecht nicht neu sind. BVerwG zu rechtsextremem Polizisten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Überlegungen bezüglich des Beamtenrecht nicht neu sind. BVerwG zu rechtsextremem Polizisten


Ein Lichtblick, mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wie dieser Mensch überhaupt in den Polizeidienst gelangte.


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Lichtblick, mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wie dieser Mensch überhaupt in den Polizeidienst gelangte.



Für den Polizeidienst kann ich keine Aussage treffen.

Bei der BW, bei denen ich auch länger war, ist es m. E. eine Veränderung des Wertewandels in der Gesellschaft, den die BW in Teilen nicht mitmacht (oder mitmachen will).


Sehr verallgemeinernd und sicherlich nicht für alle Soldaten zutreffend:

Zu "meiner" Zeit (vor über 30 Jahren) waren die innen wie äußeren Werte in etwa gleich, es gab grundsätzlich keinen Konflikt.

Die damaligen Werte passten definitiv nicht zu den heutigen Wertevorstellungen, waren sehr traditionslastig und sicherlich auch mitunter kriegsverherrlichend.

"Draussen" in der Zivilgesellschaft entwickelten sich die Werte aber weiter, in eine prinzipiell offenere und wertschätzendere Gesellschaft (z. B. Genderthema).

Eher konservative Kräfte, die letztlich auch nach der Umstellung auf eine Berufsarmee tendenziell tonangebend waren/sind bauten/bauen ein sehr wertekonservatives Verständnis der Truppe auf.

Im Extremum wurden nun eben Soldaten bei der Rekrutierung subjektiv herausgepickt, die den Wertevorstellungen vor 30 oder 40 Jahren entsprachen und entsprechen = Konflikt und der Anschein der Radikalisierung.

Nein, nicht Radikalisierung = Stillstand bei der Werteentwicklung...


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es belegen nur ein Thema: Flüchtlinge, ansonsten gibt es abgesehen
> von der Ablehnung des anthropogenen Klimawandel thematisch
> rein gar nichts über Selbstbereicherung hinaus. Flüchtlinge hält man
> nicht mit Mauern auf. Wenn Trump im Iran losschlägt, setzen sich die
> ...



Wobei aktuell und die letzten Jahre die Zahlen in DE zurückgehen, ohne das die Bundesregierung was gemacht hätte. Geschweige denn die AfD etwas beeinflussen könnte. 
Seit nach Bulgarien und Ungarn auch Italien dicht gemacht hat, kommt da gar niemand mehr zu uns.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei aktuell und die letzten Jahre die Zahlen in DE zurückgehen, ohne das die Bundesregierung was gemacht hätte. Geschweige denn die AfD etwas beeinflussen könnte.
> Seit nach Bulgarien und Ungarn auch Italien dicht gemacht hat, kommt da gar niemand mehr zu uns.



Es ist inzwischen halt als afrikanischer Wirtschaftsmigrant fast schon einfacher in die USA zu gelangen, als noch nach Europa:

Afrikanische Fluechtlinge: Mexiko statt Mittelmeer | tagesschau.de


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Massiver Linksruck? In welchem Bereich? Im Wahlverhalten scheint es sich ja auch nicht nieder zu schlagen denn weder CDU, SPD, grüne, Afs oder FDP sind linksradikal

 Ich hab übrigens die Diskussion damals mitverfolgt. Niedergeschrien? So lange man nicht mit Horrorszenarien ankam lief die Diskussion meistens sehr gesittet.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mal noch ein paar aktuelle Nachrichten: 
Fehler in Medienberichten: Zu niedrige Zahlen ueber rechte Gewalt | tagesschau.de

Bundespolizei und AfD: "Da ist etwas in Schieflage geraten" | tagesschau.de

Ostritz: Bundespolizist muss sich fuer fragwuerdige Abzeichen verantworten | MDR.DE
Ostritz: Fragwuerdige Abzeichen an Polizistenuniform sorgen fuer Diskussionen | STERN.de


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Massiver Linksruck? In welchem Bereich? Im Wahlverhalten scheint es sich ja auch nicht nieder zu schlagen denn weder CDU, SPD, grüne, Afs oder FDP sind linksradikal
> 
> Ich hab übrigens die Diskussion damals mitverfolgt. Niedergeschrien? So lange man nicht mit Horrorszenarien ankam lief die Diskussion meistens sehr gesittet.



Für manchen einen ist "linksradikal" halt schon alles was links der AfD kommt. 

Ansonsten, es stimmt schon das es 2015, zur "Flüchtlingskrise", eine mediale Schieflage bei der Berichterstattung gab (das aus der Politik ausgegebene Dogma der "Willkommenskultur" war medial omnipräsent, die Helfer und Menschen vor Ort, die mit den Flüchtenden in den Aufnahmeeinrichtungen & Hilfsstellen direkt in Kontakt standen, waren dafür stark unterrepräsentiert), das die Berichterstattung 2015 eben suboptimal war. Dazu gab es auch von diversen (nicht rechtsextremen) Seiten deutliche Kritik und die Medien haben das rückblickend auch erkannt und anerkannt, das man da keine zu überragende Berichterstattung abgeliefert hat, da der politische Standpunkt eben zu einseitig dominant präsent war, während die Menschen, die wirklich vor Ort waren und nicht nur einen durgängig positive Euphorie (Willkommenskultur) sahen, zu kurz kamen.

Als Nazi totgeredet wurde deswegen aber niemand, auch nicht wenn er in geordneten Rahmen die vollzogene "Flüchtlingspolitik" kritisiert hat.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn man halt so weit rechts ist, das man da dann schon fast auf der anderen Seite der Wand steht, ist natürlich alles normale und demokratische sehr weit links.

Wie hat die CDU noch mal wiederholt. "Rechts von uns gibt es keine Demokratische Partei". 
Koalition: CDU-Spitze schliesst jede Zusammenarbeit mit AfD aus | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie hat die CDU noch mal wiederholt. "Rechts von uns gibt es keine Demokratische Partei".
> Koalition: CDU-Spitze schliesst jede Zusammenarbeit mit AfD aus | ZEIT ONLINE



Das machen sie ja, damit sie noch die Mitte ansprechen können. Aber im Osten weht nun mal ein anderer Wind und wenns um die Macht geht, war sich die CDU noch nie für etwas zu schade.
Konnte man ja Anfang der 2000er sehen als Ole von Beust in Hamburg Bürgermeister wurde, als er unter anderem mit den Rechtspopulisten um Roland Schill koalierte.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Allerdings sollte die CDU gerade auch im Osten nicht zur AfD wandern. Denn sonst wählen noch mehr Leute AfD oder die Linke. Wobei in Dresden und Leipzig jetzt auch die Grünen sehr stark waren.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Politiker der CDU bringen ja schon länger die Themen der Afd zur Sprache und verkaufen sie als die eigenen Ideen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Eilmeldung!
Stephan E hat den Mord gestanden. 
Mordfall Luebcke: Tatverdaechtiger Stephan E. hat gestanden  | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eilmeldung!
> Stephan E hat den Mord gestanden.


Das wird jetzt die Tat eines Einzeltäters. Befreundete Kasseler Polizisten sagten mir gestern, dass der Täter ein sehr langes Vorstrafenregister hat und eigentlich völlig unklar ist, warum er auf freien Fuss war. Irgend jemand muss eine schützende Hand auf ihn gelegt haben.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt die Tat eines Einzeltäters. Befreundete Kasseler Polizisten sagten mir gestern, dass der Täter ein sehr langes Vorstrafenregister hat und eigentlich völlig unklar ist, warum er auf freien Fuss war. Irgend jemand muss eine schützende Hand auf ihn gelegt haben.



Na ja, selbst ein Intensivtäter geht nicht einfach so mal zum Regierungspräsidenten von Kassel, erschießt ihn und stiefelt dann von dannen, ohne ein konkretes Motiv zu haben.

Bei perverser purer Mordlust gäbe es sicherlich einfacher zu erreichende Opfer.

Und alleine sich so mit Adrenalin vollzupumpen, um dann die Tat auszuführen schaffen nur sehr wenige alleine im stillen Kämmerlein.

Gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass es zumindest ein "pushendes" Symphatisantenumfeld gab.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



compisucher schrieb:


> ... ohne ein konkretes Motiv zu haben. ....


Lübke stand auf der Totesliste des NSU, die hatte der jetzt Geständige. Er war für Rechtsextreme zu beseitigendes Freiwild. Darum geht es und diesen rechten Sumpf muss man konsequent trocken legen.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lübke stand auf der Totesliste des NSU, die hatte der jetzt Geständige. Er war für Rechtsextreme zu beseitigendes Freiwild. Darum geht es und diesen rechten Sumpf muss man konsequent trocken legen.



Oha, das mit der Liste ist mir informativ entgangen, Merci.

Gefühlt ist der Sumpf leider recht groß....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



compisucher schrieb:


> Oha, das mit der Liste ist mir informativ entgangen, Merci.
> 
> Gefühlt ist der Sumpf leider recht groß....


Hier ein Link dazu: Ob das irgend etwas zu bedeutend hat, sei dahin gestellt, aber warum wurde er schon so früh, also vor dem Syrienkrieg, auf die Liste gesetzt?
Walter Luebcke stand auf Liste des NSU - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Übrigens ist das ganze auch ein Wirtschaftskrimi, weil Kali und Salz seit Jahrzehnten unerträgliche Umweltschweinereien macht. Sie lagern in den alten Stollen, die im Bundesgebiet überall verteilt sind, Sondermüll ein und sind dabei, das Unternehmen in viele kleine und später nicht mehr wirklich haftende GmbHs zu zerschlagen. Lübke woillte dieses Gebahren  beenden, da geht es um hunderte Millionen Euro. Ob es einen Zusammenhang zum Mörder gab und wer wen aufstachelte, werden hoffentlich die Ermittlungen ergeben. Er kann auch dummes Werkzeug gewesen sein.
Untertagedeponie Herfa-Neurode – Wikipedia


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Also laut Spiegel, soll Stephan E. 2015 auf der Bürgerversammlung gewesen sein, als Lübcke seine Worte sagte, insoweit gehe ich eher davon aus, das er daran beteiligt war,  diese immer und immer wieder in den sozialen Medien und der rechten Szene zu verbreiten.

Und jetzt warten wir mal ab, der Generalbundesanwalt lässt weiter ermitteln und auch ich gehe nicht wirklich von einer Einzeltat aus, immerhin hatte dieser Mann, Familie mit eigenem Haus, also stabile Verhältnisse und da bin ich ganz bei Compisucher, sich bei diesen Verhältnissen so alleine "aufzupumpen" und das 4 Jahre, nach den Worten von Lübcke, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, da steckt mehr dahinter und ich denke das wissen auch die Ermittler.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das ganze auch ein Wirtschaftskrimi, weil Kali und Salz seit Jahrzehnten unerträgliche Umweltschweinereien macht. Sie lagern in den alten Stollen, die im Bundesgebiet überall verteilt sind, Sondermüll ein und sind dabei, das Unternehmen in viele kleine und später nicht mehr wirklich haftende GmbHs zu zerschlagen. Lübke woillte dieses Gebahren  beenden, da geht es um hunderte Millionen Euro. Ob es einen Zusammenhang zum Mörder gab und wer wen aufstachelte, werden hoffentlich die Ermittlungen ergeben. Er kann auch dummes Werkzeug gewesen sein.
> Untertagedeponie Herfa-Neurode – Wikipedia



Wobei es da aktuell eher um das Salzwasser geht. Werra-Versalzung durch Bergbau: K+S baut Pipeline zur Oberweser - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Da könnte man das Salz eigentlich recht einfach thermisch abtrennen und z.B. für den Winterdienst verwenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es da aktuell eher um das Salzwasser geht. Werra-Versalzung durch Bergbau: K+S baut Pipeline zur Oberweser - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Darum geht es auch. Warum z.B. werden die Abraumhalden, aus denen bei jedem Regen giftige Kalisalze in Grundwasser und Flüsse gespült werden, nicht zurück ins Berkwerk gebracht? Weil es lukrativer ist, teuren Sondermüll einzulagern und die Umweltsauerer über der Erde zu sozialisieren. Darum geht es um hunderte Millionen. Das ist eine Verbindung zu Lübke, bei der es um viel Geld geht, sehr viel ...


Apropos Datenschutz, soweit sind wir schon. Ich mache mein Telefon regelmäßig aus. Wer sich nicht mehr aktiv überwachen lässt, ist heute sofort verdächtig.  Aha... Das nenne ich immer Umkehrung der Beweislast._ "Sie haben ihr Smartphone abgeschaltet? Beweisen Sie, dass sie nicht der Täter sind"._ Hackts noch..
_"Zudem war das Handy von Stephan Ernst in der Tatnacht über einen  längeren Zeitraum ausgeschaltet. Die Ermittler werten das als  konspiratives Verhalten."_
Walter Luebcke: Stephan Ernst hetzte und drohte mit Gewalt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Besser ist es das Handy direkt zu Hause zu lassen. Denn erstens heißt aus nicht unbedingt wirklich aus (zumindest wenn man nicht wirklich Akku und SIM entfernt), zum anderen dient das Telefon dann als "Alibi".

Denn auch ein abgeschaltetes Telefon kann heute verdächtig sein. Siehe oben.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wie der Bundesinnenminister gerade im Interview ist dem heute-journal mitgeteilt hat, gibt es 12000 rechtsextreme Gefährder in Deutschland.

Seehofer zum Fall Luebcke: "Wir werden alles tun, um aufzuklaeren" | tagesschau.de
Nach Mord an Luebcke: Seehofer prueft Verbot von "Combat 18" - Politik - Tagesspiegel


Anscheinend gibt es in Deutschland auch Probleme bei den Abteilungen für interne Ermittlungen. Diese sind möglicherweise nicht unabhängig. 
Gesellschaft zum Schutz von Bürgerrecht und Menschenwürde - Menschenrechte
Katja Kipping hat deshalb bei Markus Lanz eine Prüfung dieser "unabhängigen Ermittlungstellen" in Bezug auf Kontakte in die rechte Szene gefordert.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie der Bundesinnenminister gerade im Interview ist dem heute-journal mitgeteilt hat, gibt es 12000 rechtsextreme Gefährder in Deutschland.
> 
> Seehofer zum Fall Luebcke: "Wir werden alles tun, um aufzuklaeren" | tagesschau.de
> Nach Mord an Luebcke: Seehofer prueft Verbot von "Combat 18" - Politik - Tagesspiegel
> ...



Der Fisch stinkt doch nach wie vor vom Kopf her.

Warum wird man da jetzt plötzlich so aktiv, wo es einen deutschen Politiker erwischt hat, während es bei NSU 1.0 jahrelang kaum einen der Damen und Herren in der Politik übermäßig interessiert hat, dass das rechte Räuberpack ausländische Mitbürger hingerichtet hat und auch noch dazu ziemlich offensichtlich die Ermittlungen sabotierte?

Man hatte deutlich den Eindruck das man die Geschichte nur möglichst schnell wieder unter den politischen Teppich kehren wollte.

Jetzt, wo unserem Politikadel aber der eigene Arsch auf Grundeis geht, die Nächsten sein zu können die vom rechten Räuberpack hingerichtet werden könnten, da wird man plötzlich fast schon hyperaktiv.

Hier geht es doch unseren Politikadligen jetzt nicht wirklich um den "Kampf gegen Rechte Gesinnung" und Schutz der normalen Bürger, sondern nur darum den eigenen Politikerarsch zu schützen.
Weil das kann ja wohl nicht sein das die einen Repräsentanten des Systems hinrichten, aber das sie jahrelang Staatsbürger mit Ausländischer Herkunft erschießen und Ermittlungen sabotieren, ja, das ist nicht so "extrem" schlimm, als das man da mal soviel Aktivität wie aktuell an den Tag legen müsste.

Ganz ehrlich, die menschliche Gesinnung in unserer etablierten Politikriege ist doch im Grunde nicht so viel besser als die politische Gesinnung dieses rechten Pöbel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum wird man da jetzt plötzlich so aktiv, wo es einen deutschen Politiker erwischt hat, während es bei NSU 1.0 jahrelang kaum einen der Damen und Herren in der Politik übermäßig interessiert hat, dass das rechte Räuberpack ausländische Mitbürger hingerichtet hat und auch noch dazu ziemlich offensichtlich die Ermittlungen sabotierte?.


Das ist überall gegenwärtiger deutscher Rassimus. Die Herrenmenschen denken doch immer noch, dass sie etwas besonderes sind.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es in Deutschland auch Probleme bei den Abteilungen für interne Ermittlungen. Diese sind möglicherweise nicht unabhängig.


Das ist doch kein Wunder... Da brauchts externe Leute, denn niemand ermittelt oder belastet freiwillig Kollegen, Nestbeschmutzer mag halt niemand wirklich (außer natürlich, man hat kein Problem damit wenn einen kaum einer leiden kann und man die "Sei wie Taube, scheiß auf Alles"-Einstellung hat). Alleine an einer Neutralität kann grundsätzlich gezweifelt werden - niemand ermittelt unter Umständen gegen Personen, die man wirklich gut leiden kann. Außer natürlich, man ist den ganzen Tag im Keller eingesperrt und es kann einen, wiegesagt, niemand leiden, sodass man auch keine emotionalen Bindungen hat. 

Solche Situationen, wo man die Rückendeckung von Kollegen hat, sind eher die Ausnahme.  Die Problematik bei solchen Sachen ist auch, dass gerade bei solchen Dingen irgendwo der eigene Name kenntlich wird. Denn an irgendeinem Punkt von Nachforschungen oder Ermittlungen wird natürlich die Frage in den Raum gestellt "Wer hat das denn gesagt/bestätigt?". Selbst wenn man also was sagen will, weil man vom Fehlverhalten überzeugt ist, lässt man es aufgrund ziemlich wahrscheinlicher sozialer Konsequenzen meist sein - weil einem niemand mehr vertraut. Da interessierts halt auch nur die Wenigsten, wenn "die Petze" nachvollziehbare Beweggründe hatte und man sonst vertrauenswürdig ist.

Ist zwar leider eine ziemlich falsche Denkweise, aber überall verbreitet. Zum Problem wird das Vertuschen ja eigentlich auch erst, wenn die Wahrheit doch ans Licht kommt und dadurch die ganze Behörde/Firma/Klasse/Gruppe etc. an ansehen verliert und Konsequenzen spüren muss, weil man in solchen Fällen (verständlicherweise) in Sippenhaft genommen wird. Dann wird die einfache und angenehme Lösung sehr schnell und auch langfristig sehr unangenehm, und zwar für alle. Die klügere und langfristig angenehmere Variante wäre es natürlich sich deutlich von Problemverursachern und deren Fehlverhalten zu distanzieren und auch mit einer gewissen Vertrauenswürdigkeit deutlich zu machen "Das sind Einzelfälle, WIR sind nicht so!". Sodass Konsequenzen einzig die zu spüren bekommen, die was falsch gemacht haben... Unangenehm wirds natürlich trotzdem erstmal für alle, aber nur kurzfristig - langfristig nur für den Problemverursacher. 

Aber wiegesagt, Theorie und Praxis, oft ist einem halt die Gruppenzugehörigkeit mehr Wert (bzw. die Angst vor Ausgrenzung größer) - wird einem ja auch so in der Schule beigebracht. Daher brauchts für "interne Ermittlungen" Externe bzw. Unbeteiligte, bspw. aus einer entsprechend spezialisierten, vertrauenswürdigen Firma oder Behörde. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Fisch stinkt doch nach wie vor vom Kopf her.
> 
> Warum wird man da jetzt plötzlich so aktiv, wo es einen deutschen Politiker erwischt hat, während es bei NSU 1.0 jahrelang kaum einen der Damen und Herren in der Politik übermäßig interessiert hat, dass das rechte Räuberpack ausländische Mitbürger hingerichtet hat und auch noch dazu ziemlich offensichtlich die Ermittlungen sabotierte?
> 
> ...


Ist genau die gleiche Geschichte wie mit Droh- und Hassmails oder -Nachrichten, Mobbing etc. im Internet bzw. auf sozialen Netzwerken. Gibt es tagtäglich, daran werden schon Kinder und Jugendliche kaputtgemacht. Bei Erwachsenen ebenso, nur viel subtiler. Niemanden interessiert es. 
Sobald mal Politiker betroffen sind, ist es auf einmal ganz groß in den Medien und was keinen für Ewigkeiten interessiert hat, ist aufeinmal das Top-Thema, sogar in der Politik. 

Ist bei so vielen Dingen im Alltag - die unangenehmen Dinge kehrt man unter den Tisch und versucht sie möglichst aus der Öffentlichkeit herauszuhalten. Sobald es aber ans Tageslicht kommt, gibt den üblichen überstürzten Aktionismus, Aussagen wie "Damit hat niemand gerechnet", "Woher sollten wir das denn Wissen?", "Wir hatten keine Hinweise" und natürlich gaaaanz viele Versprechen, etwas zu ändern - und wenn was passiert, dann natürlich mit der Frage, wieso vorher nix passiert ist.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist überall gegenwärtiger deutscher Rassimus. Die Herrenmenschen denken doch immer noch, dass sie etwas besonderes sind.



Na ja, ob das mit Rassismus was zu tun hat...?

Würde eher mal behaupten, dass es gewaltige Schlamperei ist.

Wenn der Herr Lübke auf einer Todesliste des NSU stand, dann wäre es für mich logisch als Verfassungsschützer zu hinterfragen, wie er überhaupt auf die Liste gekommen ist.
Denn den zwei Doofpaddels, die ihr persönliches Paradies in einem brennenden Camper gefunden haben, spreche ich erst mal das Intellekt ab, solch eine Person überhaupt auf ihre Liste zu setzen (=Neonazinetzwerkverdacht).

Und darüber hinaus wäre es durchaus angebracht gewesen, die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen für Herrn Lübke zu prüfen.
Wie kann das sein, dass ein brauner Vollkoffer so mir nichts dir nichts einfach auf dessen Grundstück latschen kann, ihn mit einer Schusswaffe umbringt (hat ja einen gewissen Knalleffekt) und keine Sau bekommt es mit...?


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum wird man da jetzt plötzlich so aktiv, wo es einen deutschen Politiker erwischt hat, während es bei NSU 1.0 jahrelang kaum einen der Damen und Herren in der Politik übermäßig interessiert hat, dass das rechte Räuberpack ausländische Mitbürger hingerichtet hat und auch noch dazu ziemlich offensichtlich die Ermittlungen sabotierte?


Wie damals bei der RAF: Sobald es eine hochgestellte Person erwischt, ist hektische Betriebsamkeit angesagt, da man merkt, dass man selber nicht unangreifbar ist. Erwischt es einen Hinz und Kunz, geht es, nach einer kurzen Zwischenmeldung, weiter wie bisher.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn der Herr Lübke auf einer Todesliste des NSU stand, dann wäre es für mich logisch als Verfassungsschützer zu hinterfragen, wie er überhaupt auf die Liste gekommen ist.
> Denn den zwei Doofpaddels, die ihr persönliches Paradies in einem brennenden Camper gefunden haben, spreche ich erst mal das Intellekt ab, solch eine Person überhaupt auf ihre Liste zu setzen (=Neonazinetzwerkverdacht).



Zumal die Einträge auf der NSU-Liste eindeutig in militärisch-geheimdienstlichen Slang verfasst ist. Zu den Listen von Uniter ist leider noch nichts wirklich öffentlich bekannt. Da dort aber direkt entsprechende Kreise involviert sind, wäre es verwunderlich, wenn es nicht der Fall wäre. 
Auch Inhaltlich sollten diese Listen mal abgeglichen werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Quelle: ZDFzoom

Einfach mal anschauen bzw. herunterladen, so lange es noch online ist: https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zdfzoom/zdfzoom-die-todesliste-des-nsu-100.html*​*

In Kassel gab es heute auch eine Demo gegen Rechtsextremismus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn der Herr Lübke auf einer Todesliste des NSU stand, dann wäre es für mich logisch als Verfassungsschützer zu hinterfragen, wie er überhaupt auf die Liste gekommen ist.


Geanu darum geht es doch. Die drei Versagen des öffiziellen NSU, auch alle drie natürlich Einzeltäter, warum lkaum in der Lage, solche Listen zu erstellen. Natürlich gab und gibt es ein riesiges unterstützendes Netzwerk. Und der Verfassungschutz weiß darum, ganz sicher. Warum im NSU Prozess nichts aufgedeckt wurde die Akten aber für 120 Jahre unter Verschluss bleiben, ist die erste offene Frage.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum im NSU Prozess nichts aufgedeckt wurde die Akten aber für 120 Jahre unter Verschluss bleiben, ist die erste offene Frage.



War das nicht so, dass ein Mitarbeiter des Verfassungsschutzes mit den Akten durchs Gebäude lief und vor einem Aktenschredder stolperte und alles hinein fiel?


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> War das nicht so, dass ein Mitarbeiter des Verfassungsschutzes mit den Akten durchs Gebäude lief und vor einem Aktenschredder stolperte und alles hinein fiel?



Alles außer dem besagten Mitarbeiter, versteht sich. Ja, so ungefähr soll das gelaufen sein.

Überhaupt ist der Umgang der Behörden mit Beweismaterial - schonend formuliert - nicht geeignet, das Vertrauen der Bevölkerung zu erwecken. Auch bei mutmaßlichen Kinderschändern gesichertes Material ist ja schon aus Asservatenkammern verschwunden, was sicherlich überhaupt nichts damit zu tun hatte, dass Personen im Umfeld der Dienststelle selbst schon wegen betreffender Delikte verurteilt worden sind -  was selbstverständlich auch überhaupt kein Hindernis für eine weitere Beschäftigung im Polizeidienst im Allgemeinen und bei den Ermittlungen im Bereich Kinderpornographie im Speziellen darstellte. Da saß wenigstens jemand dabei, der sich damit auskennt und bei der Sichtung nicht kotzen muss.

Und wenn sich dann noch Offizielle mal mehr, mal weniger offen mit der extremen Rechten solidarisieren, läuft zwar machen AfD-Sympathisanten eine Freudenträne am Bein runter, aber der (immer noch) größere Rest der Bürger kann nur das beste WTF?-Gesicht zur Schau stellen, welches sonst feierlichen Anlässen vorbehalten ist.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Tatwaffe wurde in einem Waffenarsenal auf dem Gelände des Arbeitsplatzes von Stephan E. gefunden, nachdem dieser im Verhör das Versteck verraten hat. Dazu wurde zwei Personen wegen Beihilfe zum Mord festgenommen. Einer der beiden hat schon früher mit E. zusammen Straftaten begangen und wurde außerdem schon im Zusammenhang mit dem NSU-Mord in Kassel vernommen. 
Mordfall Luebcke - ZDF Spezial - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nürnberg: Polizisten prügeln auf 45-Jährigen ein

Nuernberg: Polizisten pruegeln auf 45-Jaehrigen ein | WEB.DE
Nuernberg: Video: Nuernberger Polizisten pruegeln auf 45-Jaehrigen ein - Nuernberg - nordbayern.de


----------



## JePe (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nicht, dass das Verhaltenen des Verhafteten eine verhaeltnismaessige Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwanges nicht geboten hat erscheinen lassen - aber was dann folgt, ist wirklich ein starkes Stueck. Nicht nur, dass die Beamten anscheinend voellig inkompetent sind und es minutenlang nicht schaffen, den am Boden liegenden zu fesseln; am Ende muessen noch dazugekommene Beamte einen Kollegen vom Verhafteten fernhalten?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es ist schade, dass bei dir jeder AFD Wähler als Rechtsextremer eingeordnet wird. Man sollte hier vielleicht doch noch etwas differenzieren.



Die AFD hat sich mehrfach offen "gegen das System" gestellt, die Abschaffung diverser Institutionen gefordert, etc.. Das sind klar radikale Positionen. Und die jüngsten Fälle bestätigen, dass die in der Vergangenheit zahlreich geäußerten Relativierungen, Leugnungen, z.T. Befürwortungen historischer Morde sich 1:1 in Handlungsbestrebungen für die Gegenwart wiederspiegeln. Das ist rechts, das ist extrem. Es heißt nicht zwingend, dass jeder AFDler auch selbst gewaltbereit ist, dafür braucht es zusätzlich das Interesse an physischer Betätigung, aber wer diese Partei unterstützt, unterstützt Rechtsextremismus.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dazu gab es auch von diversen (nicht rechtsextremen) Seiten deutliche Kritik und die Medien haben das rückblickend auch erkannt und anerkannt, das man da keine zu überragende Berichterstattung abgeliefert hat, da der politische Standpunkt eben zu einseitig dominant präsent war, während die Menschen, die wirklich vor Ort waren und nicht nur einen durgängig positive Euphorie (Willkommenskultur) sahen, zu kurz kamen.



Das Problem war halt auch die Art der Meinungsäußerungen und die Standardforderungen, die das Publikum heute an die meisten Medien stellt. Nämlich: ACTION! Der Boulevard bereichtet doch nur noch über Handlungen. Und die Helfer und die Flüchtlinge haben gehandelt - die Gegner haben nur genörgelt. Also standen erstere im Rampenlicht und letztere in der Ecke. Genauso wie Klimawandel erst ein Thema ist, wenn Schüler auf die Straßen gehen oder Tagebaue besetzt werden, aber nicht wenn Wissenschaftler erklären, was Sache ist. Pure Inhalte finden nur noch in einem begrenzten Teil der Medien statt - und obwohl dieser Teil recht intellektuell und damit oft linkslastig ist, gab es da auch ettliche Beiträge zu Gegnern der Flüchtlingskrise. Viel/groß konnte man über die aber auch nicht berichten, denn sie hatten samt und sonders nur "was dagegen", aber nie einen Plan, was man denn sonst machen sollte. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Politiker der CDU bringen ja schon länger die Themen der Afd zur Sprache und verkaufen sie als die eigenen Ideen.



Und die Themen der AFD sind ihrerseits (bis auf "CO2 ist gut, es regt Pflanzenwachstum an") bei der NPD geklaut... (genauso wie die Parteimitglieder/sympathisanten)




compisucher schrieb:


> Oha, das mit der Liste ist mir informativ entgangen, Merci.



Die NSU-Liste war recht lang, dass eine erklärte Hassfigur der Rechten drauf steht, kann auch reine Korrelation sein. Bestimmt steht Lübcke auch auf der Liste von Hannibal/Uniter.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es da aktuell eher um das Salzwasser geht. Werra-Versalzung durch Bergbau: K+S baut Pipeline zur Oberweser - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Da könnte man das Salz eigentlich recht einfach thermisch abtrennen und z.B. für den Winterdienst verwenden.



U.a. Streusalz ist das Primärprodukt am Monte Carli, die Salzlauge der Abfall am (kommerziellen) Ende des Verwertungsprozesses. Was InteressierterUser verlinkt, ist ein separates Thema. Allerdings sind mir das bislang keine Probleme bekannt - die Einlagerung von der Sondermüll in alte Bergwerke ist gängige, unverzichtbare Praxis (den Dreck irgendwo rauszufiltern beseitigt ihn ja noch nicht) und Salzstollen (von denen K+S reichlich hat) die best geeignesten für die Endlagerung von Feststoffen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Besser ist es das Handy direkt zu Hause zu lassen. Denn erstens heißt aus nicht unbedingt wirklich aus (zumindest wenn man nicht wirklich Akku und SIM entfernt), zum anderen dient das Telefon dann als "Alibi".
> 
> Denn auch ein abgeschaltetes Telefon kann heute verdächtig sein. Siehe oben.



Bald ist es auch verdächtig, wenn du nicht alle 5 Minuten deine Feeds geprüft hast. Zu Hause lassen reicht also nicht, du musst Alexa auch beibringen, Siri regelmäßig Befehle zu geben. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Fisch stinkt doch nach wie vor vom Kopf her.
> 
> Warum wird man da jetzt plötzlich so aktiv, wo es einen deutschen Politiker erwischt hat, während es bei NSU 1.0 jahrelang kaum einen der Damen und Herren in der Politik übermäßig interessiert hat, dass das rechte Räuberpack ausländische Mitbürger hingerichtet hat und auch noch dazu ziemlich offensichtlich die Ermittlungen sabotierte?
> 
> ...



Arsch auf Grundeis? aktiv werden? Einzig bei Seehofer sehe ich leicht überdurchschnittliche Aktivität und das ist nunmal der Chef von dem Ministerium, dass hier schon wieder auf ganzer Linie versagt hat und das irgendwie davon ablenken muss, am besten durch wildes Rumrudern. Der Rest der Regierung ist unangemessen ruhig, nur Linke und Grüne versuchen ein (zu) großes Fass aufzumachen.
Aber die haben auch schon beim NSU gepöbelt was das Zeug hergab.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Wunder... Da brauchts externe Leute, denn niemand ermittelt oder belastet freiwillig Kollegen, Nestbeschmutzer mag halt niemand wirklich (außer natürlich, man hat kein Problem damit wenn einen kaum einer leiden kann und man die "Sei wie Taube, scheiß auf Alles"-Einstellung hat). Alleine an einer Neutralität kann grundsätzlich gezweifelt werden - niemand ermittelt unter Umständen gegen Personen, die man wirklich gut leiden kann. Außer natürlich, man ist den ganzen Tag im Keller eingesperrt und es kann einen, wiegesagt, niemand leiden, sodass man auch keine emotionalen Bindungen hat.



Selbst wenn einer den Mum hat, auf sein Ansehen bei den Arschlöchern um ihn herum zu scheißen:
Er kommt doch mit der Einstellung gar nicht erst in die Position. Die Polizeiarbeit kennt keine Produktivitätsquoten, hat keinen Betriebsleiter der gute Arbeit direkt sehen und belohnen kann. Beförderungen hängen auf Gedeih und Verderb am Vorgesetzten, genauso wie die Zuteilung der Grundlagen für Beförderungen (eher leicht lösbare, wichtige Fälle statt unwichtiger hoffnungsloser). Wer sich nicht beliebt macht, kann höchstens noch von ganz unten Petzen gehen. Zu Leuten, die sich nicht unbeliebt gemacht haben...




compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, ob das mit Rassismus was zu tun hat...?
> 
> Würde eher mal behaupten, dass es gewaltige Schlamperei ist.



Wenn das Verhalten gegenüber einer Ethnie systematisch anders ausfällt, als gegenüber einer anderen, dann nennt man das nicht "Schlamperei".
(Außer man ist Mitglied des Verfassungsschutzes 



> Wie kann das sein, dass ein brauner Vollkoffer so mir nichts dir nichts einfach auf dessen Grundstück latschen kann, ihn mit einer Schusswaffe umbringt (hat ja einen gewissen Knalleffekt) und keine Sau bekommt es mit...?



Der Personenschutz war längst wieder eingestellt, das Grundstück nur mit den normalen Sicherungen eines Privathauses versehen und ein nahgelegenes Volksfest soll wohl für reichlich Geräuschbelästigung (Feuerwerk?) gesorgt haben, wurde schon unmittelbar nach der Tat berichtet. Nicht einmal die Angehörigen im Haus haben den Schuss bemekrt und es war spät genug, dass Nachbarn im Freien keine Selbstverständlichkeit waren. Interessant wäre aber noch zu klären, wie der Täter auf die Idee kam, dass Lübcke zu diesem Zeitpunkt alleine im Garten zu finden ist. Optimaler Tatort, optimalen Tatzeitpunkt auf ±20 Minuten getroffen und wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann fand die Tat hinter dem Haus statt. Das heißt der Bereich war von der Straße nicht einsehbar und der Täter musste entweder auf gut Glück das Grundstück betreten (die Pressebilder zeigen flachen Rasen ohne nenneswerte Deko => keine Versteckmöglichkeiten => hohes Risiko als Einbrecher entdeckt zu warden), oder er muss von jemandem, der unauffällig beobachten konnte (Nachbarhaus?) benachrichtigt worden sein.




Threshold schrieb:


> War das nicht so, dass ein Mitarbeiter des Verfassungsschutzes mit den Akten durchs Gebäude lief und vor einem Aktenschredder stolperte und alles hinein fiel?



Das waren die Akten des Verfassungschutzes zu diversen NSU-nahen Personen, insbesondere möglicherweise tatbeteiligten V-Männern. Über die weiß man leider nichts mehr - ist ja auch normal für so einen quasi-Geheimdienst, dass er nichts weiß...
Die 120 Jahre Frist gilt dagegen für die Akten und detailierten Ergebnisse des afaik hessischen Untersuchungsausschusses zu dem Thema. Irgendwie sind deren Funde so unwichtig für die demokratische Ordnung, dass man 120 Jahre darauf verzichten kann, aber so wichtig, dass sie niemand lesen darf. 




JePe schrieb:


> Nicht, dass das Verhaltenen des Verhafteten eine verhaeltnismaessige Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwanges nicht geboten hat erscheinen lassen - aber was dann folgt, ist wirklich ein starkes Stueck. Nicht nur, dass die Beamten anscheinend voellig inkompetent sind und es minutenlang nicht schaffen, den am Boden liegenden zu fesseln; am Ende muessen noch dazugekommene Beamte einen Kollegen vom Verhafteten fernhalten?!



Hey, immerhin beherrschen sie schon das "kraft"(volle Zuschlagen), ein "Sicherheits" kann man ja später noch davor setzen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei Stephan E die Gegend um den Tatort vermutlich kannte, da er selbst in der Nähe wohnt.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Stephan E die Gegend um den Tatort vermutlich kannte, da er selbst in der Nähe wohnt.



Hier kommt allerdings auch der Faktor hinzu, dass der Täter entweder die Gewohnheiten des Opfers kannte oder genau den richtigen Zeitpunkt abgepasst hat. Beides geht nur durch längere Beobachtung direkt vor Ort; entweder durch den Täter selbst oder durch Helfer.

Manchmal erwischen natürlich auch Affekttäter zufällig einen Zeitpunkt, der die Ausführung begünstigt. Da jedoch die Tat mit einigem Abstand nach Lübckes Äußerung verübt wurde, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich keine Affekthandlung, sondern wurde geplant.

Und auch wenn man in der Nähe wohnt, aber kein direkter Nachbar ist, fällt man (nicht nur, aber besonders in Eigenheimsiedlungen) als fremder Beobachter auf. Der Täter ist dort jedoch nicht zuvor aufgefallen. 
Zudem hat er eine Vorgeschichte sowohl für Vernetzung mit der Szene als auch für konzertierte Aktionen mit rechtsextremen Hintergrund.

Kurz, die Einzeltäter-Theorie würde ich nur mit ganz spitzen Fingern anfassen. Nicht im Lichte der NSU-Morde, sondern ganz allein aufgrund der Umstände dieser Tat und nicht zuletzt auch deshalb, weil der Täter nach der Ergreifung überraschend schnell geständig war und dabei Mitwisser/-täter kategorisch ausgeschlossen hat.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei so schnell war das Geständnis auch nicht. Er hatte erst gestanden, nachdem in der Öffentlichkeit sehr viel über ihn und seine Vergangenheit bekannt war und wohl der Druck zu groß wurde.

Edit: Jetzt hat er Widerrufen. Da allerdings seine DNA am Tatort gefunden wurde und er das Versteck der Tatwaffe kannte, hat er auf jeden Fall Tatortbezug und Täterwissen, was eine Tatbeteiligung sehr wahrscheinlich macht. 
Mordfall Luebcke: Stephan E. widerruft Gestaendnis | tagesschau.de
Wobei der neue Anwalt wohl selbst Bezüge in die Szene hat, wie die von ihm in seinem Blog präsentieren Fälle zeigen, wo er Rechtsextreme vertritt. U.a. den Justizbeamten, der den Haftbefehl aus Chemnitz veröffentlicht hatte.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bei Umfragen des MDR bei Pegida zu Lübcke kamen dann Aussagen wie "ein rechtsextremer Mord alle 2-3 Jahre ist doch normal".


Wird Zeit, dass solche verfassungsfeindlichen Organisationen konsequent verboten werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Umfragen des MDR bei Pegida zu Lübcke kamen dann Aussagen wie "ein rechtsextremer Mord alle 2-3 Jahre ist doch normal".
> 
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass solche verfassungsfeindlichen Organisationen konsequent verboten werden.


Ich frage mich bei so etwas nur, warum Menschen, die so etwas in die Kamera sagen, nicht sofort eine Hausdurchsuchung bekommen und länger verhört werden. Ich denke, was man auf deren Rechner und in deren Nachricxhten in sozialen netzwerken findet zusammen mit dem, was man ihnen in freundlichen Verhören entlockt, sollte problemlos für eine längere Gefängnisstrafe reichen. Warum passiert nichts in der Richtung.

Nachtrag: Oh, mal sehen, was daraus wird;
Pegida-Demo: Staatsanwaltschaft leitet Verfahren ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hm, wären dann auch linksextreme Morde in diesem Rhythmus ganz normal?

Ich frage deshalb, weil es so etwas seit der RAF in Deutschland nicht mehr gab und sich daher ein gewissen Minus aufbaut hat. Da können Funktionäre der Pegida und der AfD ja nur froh sein, dass sich die "ganz normale" Mordlust selbst radikaler Linker heutzutage in überschaubaren Grenzen hält ...


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hab ich auch gerade gefunden.
Ermittlungen gegen Pegida-Anhaenger nach Luebcke-AEusserungen | MDR.DE

Ich hatte die Umfrage bei MRD um 2 gesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Da können Funktionäre der Pegida und der AfD ja nur froh sein, dass sich die "ganz normale" Mordlust selbst radikaler Linker heutzutage in überschaubaren Grenzen hält ...


Sie fordern es doch heraus. Und dann wirst Du diese armen Wichte wieder in ihrer klassischen Opferrolle sehen. Dabei lernen wir doch gerade von diesen rechten Menschenfeinden, dass es eigentlich ganz normal wäre, alle ein bis zwei Jahre einen dieser rechten Spalter umzulegen, Heute Höcke, morgen Gauland, ..., ich glaube das ist es, was diese Pegidisten wollen. 

Ob sie das wirklich so gemeint haben? Ich gehe eher davon aus, diese diese unglaublich beschränkten Menschen nicht einmal verstanden haben, was sie da sagen. Egal, nach bis zu drei Jahren Gefängnis hatten sie vielleicht genug Zeit zum Nachdenken, 
§ 140 StGB - Einzelnorm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesen Straftätern scheint ihr Verbrechen nicht einmal bewußt zu sein. Es war im Fernsehen, also vor einem Millionenpublikum. Genau das ist im Gesetz gemeint und es ist mit drei Jahren möglichem Gefängnis alles andere als ein Kavaliersdelikt. Das ist ein Verbrechen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Landeskriminalamt Sachsen-Anhalt prueft Todeslisten rechter Gruppierungen | MDR.DE

Wäre eher Aufgabe des BKA, da sich die Listen nicht regional beschränken. Zumindest müssten das alle LKAs koordiniert machen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

OEsterreichische Polizisten verweigern angeblich iPhone-Diensthandy | heise online

Anstelle, dass der Chef sehen kann was man macht, sehe ich das Datenschutz- und Überwachungsproblem eher bei Apple und NSA. Insbesondere, wenn Daten von Beschuldigten und Zeugen verarbeitet werden.

Insbesondere, wenn man sich die Datenschutzverstöße aus der letzten Zeit ansieht: 
Daten von Alexa-Aufnahmen leben trotz Loeschung weiter - ComputerBase


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bei so etwas nur, warum Menschen, die so etwas in die Kamera sagen, nicht sofort eine Hausdurchsuchung bekommen und länger verhört werden. Ich denke, was man auf deren Rechner und in deren Nachricxhten in sozialen netzwerken findet zusammen mit dem, was man ihnen in freundlichen Verhören entlockt, sollte problemlos für eine längere Gefängnisstrafe reichen. Warum passiert nichts in der Richtung.



Für einen Durchsuchungsbefehl muss ein konkreter Tatbeteiligungsverdacht vorliegen. Ganz soweit sind die Polizeiwillkürgesetzverschärfungen dann doch noch nicht.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Hm, wären dann auch linksextreme Morde in diesem Rhythmus ganz normal?
> 
> Ich frage deshalb, weil es so etwas seit der RAF in Deutschland nicht mehr gab und sich daher ein gewissen Minus aufbaut hat. Da können Funktionäre der Pegida und der AfD ja nur froh sein, dass sich die "ganz normale" Mordlust selbst radikaler Linker heutzutage in überschaubaren Grenzen hält ...



Aber aber aber ... wir haben doch so viele Linksextreme in Deutschland!
Also zumindest dann, wenn die Teilnahme an einer legalen, genehmigten Demo gegen Umweltzerstörung eine linksextremistische Tat ist – was Verfassungsschutz behauptet  

Können wir den Thread umbenennen? Da fehlt ein "Un-".


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber aber aber ... wir haben doch so viele Linksextreme in Deutschland!
> Also zumindest dann, wenn die Teilnahme an einer legalen, genehmigten Demo gegen Umweltzerstörung eine linksextremistische Tat ist – was Verfassungsschutz behauptet



Oder das Konzert gegen Nazis in Chemnitz. Saechsischer Verfassungsschutz erwaehnt #wirsindmehr- Konzert als linksextremistisch

Der Zeitungsartikel hier fast das ganz gut zusammen:
28.06.2019: Wer ist hier Verfassungsfeind? (Tageszeitung junge Welt)


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nürnberg: Polizisten prügeln auf 45-Jährigen ein
> 
> Nuernberg: Polizisten pruegeln auf 45-Jaehrigen ein | WEB.DE
> Nuernberg: Video: Nuernberger Polizisten pruegeln auf 45-Jaehrigen ein - Nuernberg - nordbayern.de


Also auch wenn jetzt einige User vermutlich noch schlechter auf mich zu sprechen sein dürften:
Die Polizisten haben überflüssig Gewalt angewendet, keine Frage. Alleine die eine Backpfeife und die recht inflationäre Anwendung des Schlagstockes, welche schon nahezu einem Hintern versohlen geglichen hat...

... andererseits ist in dem Video absolut nicht ersichtlich, was der Typ in dem Zeitraum vorm Video noch alles angestellt hat. Was hingegen in meinen Augen ersichtlich ist: Dass der Typ sich hochgradig wehrt, in meinen Augen auch äußerst aggressiv war und zudem mindestens zwei Mal nach den Polizisten getreten hat.
Zweifelsfrei ist das ein Fall, der dringend nach tiefgreifenden Ermittlungen verlangt - insbesondere zum Verhalten der Polizisten in der Zeit vor dem Video, aber auch, wie die Situation einzig wegen einer "Beleidigung" so eskalieren konnte. Es kann nämlich durchaus auch sein, dass das Video bloß die halbe Wahrheit zeigt. 

Das ist aber mal wieder eines der Paradebeispiele, weshalb ich den Einsatz von Bodycams befürworte.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Alleine die eine Backpfeife und die recht inflationäre Anwendung des Schlagstockes, welche schon nahezu einem Hintern versohlen geglichen hat...



Was aber wenn in ein SM-Studio und nicht zu einem Polizeieinsatz gehört. 
Diese Schläge hatten weder einen Abwehreffekt, noch hätte damit effektiv eine Angriffsfähigkeit gebrochen werden können. Das war einzig blinde Aggression und Erniedrigung des Opfers.


_________________________________________

Edit:
Berichte ueber zurueckgezogenes Luebcke-Gestaendnis: Tat lange erwogen? | GMX

Edit2:
Mordfall Luebcke: Taeter tauchte noch 2011 im Umfeld von Neonazi-Truppe auf - WELT


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ... andererseits ist in dem Video absolut nicht ersichtlich, was der Typ in dem Zeitraum vorm Video noch alles angestellt hat. Was hingegen in meinen Augen ersichtlich ist: Dass der Typ sich hochgradig wehrt, in meinen Augen auch äußerst aggressiv war und zudem mindestens zwei Mal nach den Polizisten getreten hat.



Naja - warum er in dem Video aggressiv ist, ist offensichtlich: Er verteidigt sich gegen schwere Misshandlungen. Das ist gegen mehrere Polizisten nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, weil er keine Chance hat und deswegen noch schwerer misshandelt wird, aber als instinktive Reaktion in einer Konfliktsituation angemessen. Ob er den Konflikt auch gestartet hat, werden Untersuchungen zeigen müssen, aber die Polizei setzt hier offensichtlich deutlich mehr Gewalt als nötig ein und leitet damit aus der Position des Stärkeren und des Verantwortlichen heraus eine absolut unnötige Eskalation fort.



> Das ist aber mal wieder eines der Paradebeispiele, weshalb ich den Einsatz von Bodycams befürworte.



ALLE bisherigen Gesetze für Bodycams sehen deren Einsatz nur auf Knopfdruck des Polizisten vor. Das heißt genau in so einem Fall wäre die Bodycam aus. Deswegen gehen ja alle Grundrechtsschützer auf die Barrikaden. Für Kameras, die dauerhaft laufen und alle Einsätze erfassen, gebe es jede Menge Befürworter. Aber rate mal, wer diese möglichen Beweismittel gegen Polizeigewalt vehement ablehnt?
Die Polizeigewerkschaften und die Law&Order Politiker.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Neue Soko Rex in Sachsen gegen Rechtsextremismus | Freie Presse - Sachsen

Allerdings muss dafür wohl Personal woanders abgezogen werden. Da wäre es sinnvoll dann die alten Stellen schnell nachzubesetzen.

Dazu wäre es wichtig, wenn Anzeigen zu Volksverhetzung im Netz, die reinkommen dann auch wirklich an die Soko gehen und nicht irgendwo versickern.

Denn die Gefahr ist schließlich real:
Sachsen: SPD-Chef Martin Dulig bekommt Sturmgewehr nach Hause geschickt - WELT


________________________________


Edit: 
Sollte doch auch PCGH betreffe, da die Redaktion in Fürth sitzt.
Bayern will Autoren von Hasskommentaren identifizieren und verfolgen | heise online
Wobei es mal wieder idiotisch ist, solche Internet Sachen auf Landesebene zu Regeln. Das wäre eher was für den Bund, wenn nicht gar für die EU.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja - warum er in dem Video aggressiv ist, ist offensichtlich: Er verteidigt sich gegen schwere Misshandlungen. Das ist gegen mehrere Polizisten nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, weil er keine Chance hat und deswegen noch schwerer misshandelt wird, aber als instinktive Reaktion in einer Konfliktsituation angemessen.


Für mich ist das alles andere als offensichtlich - schlicht, weil dort weit mehr vorgefallen sein muss, dass die Situation wegen einer "Beleidigung" so dermaßen eskaliert. Niemand weiß zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt was da vorher vorgefallen ist - es ist jedoch ziemlich offensichtlich, dass sich der Herr extrem gegen die Festnahme wehrt und mindestens zwei Mal den Polizisten gegen den Kopf getreten hat. Dass die Polizisten das nicht so witzig finden und entsprechend harte Bandagen auffahren ist mehr wie verständlich, auch wenn hier deutlich übers Ziel hinausgeschossen wurde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob er den Konflikt auch gestartet hat, werden Untersuchungen zeigen müssen, aber die Polizei setzt hier offensichtlich deutlich mehr Gewalt als nötig ein und leitet damit aus der Position des Stärkeren und des Verantwortlichen heraus eine absolut unnötige Eskalation fort.


Von wem der Konflikt höchstwahrscheinlich ausgeht dürfte rein logisch sein - die Polizisten haben ziemlich sicher nicht so viel Langeweile, als dass sie die Situation wegen einer Beleidung so stark eskalieren lassen.
Vielleicht hat sich der Herr auch wehement gegen diverse polizeiliche Maßnahmen gewehrt (nix Ausweis zeigen -> Mitkommen zur Wache -> Will nicht -> Festnehmen -> Wehrt sich)? Zumal auch im Raum steht, dass der Herr besoffen gewesen ist - mit einem entsprechenden Aggressions- und Gefahrenpotenzial.

Und die Situation auf dem Video war schon auf einem Punkt angelangt, wo ein gewisser Gewalteinsatz notwendig war. Der Herr hat sich höchstgradig gegen die Festnahme gewehrt, also muss auch entsprechend Gewalt angewendet werden. Man kann ja schlecht in der Situation die Einstellung pflegen "Der Herr wehrt sich zu stark, also lassen wir es sein". Die Backpfeife und das Arschversohlen war auch in meinen Augen ziemlich überflüssig/übertrieben und unpassend. 

Wie du schon meinst, die genauen Umstände müssen die Untersuchungen zeigen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ALLE bisherigen Gesetze für Bodycams sehen deren Einsatz nur auf Knopfdruck des Polizisten vor. Das heißt genau in so einem Fall wäre die Bodycam aus. Deswegen gehen ja alle Grundrechtsschützer auf die Barrikaden.


Wieso sollte man in solch einer Situation so dämlich sein und die Kameras auslassen? Das wäre ein großer Punkt wo sich die Beamten dann die Frage stellen lassen müssten, wieso die Bodycams deaktiviert waren.
Die Teile würden in solch einer Situation alleine zum Selbstschutz vor solch einer Vorverurteilung genutzt werden. 

Solche Behauptungen kommen bloß von Leuten, die der Polizei grundsätzlich Misstrauen schenken - denen kann man es also als Polizei eh nie recht machen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber rate mal, wer diese möglichen Beweismittel gegen Polizeigewalt vehement ablehnt? Die Polizeigewerkschaften und die Law&Order Politiker.


Da sind eher unsere Datenschutznörgler dran schuld, die in solch einer Maßnahme natürlich wieder die totale Überwachung sehen würden.
Beweismittel gegen Polizeigewalt gibts genug. Jeder läuft heute mit einem Smartphone rum.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn die Smartphones nicht zur "Sicherung" einkassiert werden. Und wieso sollte eine ausgeschaltete Cam Probleme machen? Das wären maximal Indizien.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass hier von einigen überraschend einseitig an dieses Thema herangegangen wird. Sprich, Gewalt und Unrechtmäßigkeiten _von_ Polizei und Sicherheitskräften.
Hier mal was für die andere Waagschale:
Gewalt gegen Polizisten: Berlin richtet Anlaufstelle ein - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost
Herrmann: Gewalt gegen Polizeibeamte auf neuem Hoechststand - WELT

Seit gefühlt 10 Jahren nimmt die Gewaltbereitschaft und Ablehnung gegenüber aller (!) Art von Behörden immer mehr zu. Sei es nun Polizei oder Rettungskräfte und Feuerwehr.
Zumindest der Threadtitel suggeriert, dass dies hier eher eine Art Bestandsaufnahme sein soll. Mir kommt das ganze hier aber mehr und mehr wie eine Art genereller Kritikthread an unserem Polizeiapparat vor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass hier von einigen überraschend einseitig an dieses Thema herangegangen wird. Sprich, Gewalt und Unrechtmäßigkeiten _von_ Polizei und Sicherheitskräften.


Darum geht es hier aber nicht.Hier geht es darum, ob man den Sichehreitskräften bedingungslos trauen kann. Und es scheint, dass an vielen Stellen unser Vertrauen hintergangen wird, gerade, wenn man aus dem Ausland kommt.

Und ja, so etwas ist nicht normal, aber wegen solche Taten sollten Polizisten nicht blind auf jedern Fussballfanitiker prügeln, oder?
Fussball-Hooligans schlagen Polizisten krankenhausreif - Muenchen - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ja, so etwas ist nicht normal, aber wegen solche Taten sollten Polizisten nicht blind auf jedern Fussballfanitiker prügeln, oder?
> Fussball-Hooligans schlagen Polizisten krankenhausreif - Muenchen - Sueddeutsche.de


Öhm, auf die Polizei ist hier eingeschlagen worden, nicht auf die Fußballfans.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, auf die Polizei ist hier eingeschlagen worden, nicht auf die Fußballfans.


Es geht um die Reaktion. Du willst Verständnis dafür, dass angegriffene Polizisten aggressiv reagieren.
Es ging mir darum klarzustellen, dass die Polizei auch nach solchen Gewalttaten der rechten Fussball
Ecke  weiterhin nicht blind jeden Fussballfan profilaktisch zusammenschlagen soll, wie es in vielen
Fällen in Hamburg beim G20 mit friedlichen Passanten passierte.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bei fanatischen Fußballfans holen die aber eh' zuvor das Pfefferspray raus und zwar so, dass kein Gras mehr wächst.

Ich sehe das so, dass die geringere Bereitschaft Polizeibeamter zur Deeskalation und mehr zur Gewaltanwendung hin auch mit der heutigen Mentalität sowohl auf Seiten der Polizei als auch der Bürger zusammenhängt.
Guck' dir doch mal die soziale Verrohung an, die wir hier in vielen Teilen der Gesellschaft erleben. Dass sogar Hilfskräfte, wie Sanitäter oder Feuerwehrler, teils derart angegangen werden, ist praktisch völlig neu, sowas hat es früher nicht gegeben. Dass da auch die hierzulande untersetzte Polizei, die ja auch selbst immer wieder Opfer von Attacken wird und noch dazu von Staat und Justiz im Stich gelassen wird, ihre Hemmschwelle herabsenkt, ist da nur die logische Folge. Das ist für übertriebene Härte natürlich keine Rechtfertigung, aber eine mögliche Ursache.

Wobei ich einem Gaffer, der es für nötig hält, Unfallopfer mit dem Smartphone abzufilmen und noch dazu Rettungskräfte aktiv behindert, schon auch gerne mal die Fresse polieren würde.
Gebe ich unumwunden zu.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wobei ich einem Gaffer, der es für nötig hält, Unfallopfer mit dem Smartphone abzufilmen und noch dazu Rettungskräfte aktiv behindert, schon auch gerne mal die Fresse polieren würde.



Kann man aber auch eleganter lösen:
YouTube


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das Video kenne ich das ist gut.

Gegen solche Leute die Unfälle filmen und sowas ist Netz stellen, sollte  mit aller Härte vorgegangen werden.
Genauso wie gegen diejenigen welche Einsatzkräfte beleidigen, behindern und angreifen.

Was ist aus unserer Gesellschaft nur geworden?


----------



## JePe (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zumindest der Threadtitel suggeriert, dass dies hier eher eine Art Bestandsaufnahme sein soll. Mir kommt das ganze hier aber mehr und mehr wie eine Art genereller Kritikthread an unserem Polizeiapparat vor.



Das taeuscht.

Von einem Kriminellen und / oder Idioten erwarte ich: dass er idiotische und / oder kriminelle Dinge tut.

Von einem Polizisten erwarte ich: dass der dem Gesetz Geltung verschafft und sich nicht ausserhalb oder über das Gesetz stellt. So wie die Gesellschaft aber schleichend verroht - was wiederum ein Prozess ist, der in der Sprache seinen Anfang nimmt - veraendert sich auch das Gebaren von Polizisten. Die begehen nun naemlich selbst Straftaten und decken sich anschliessend gegenseitig. Bei Heinz oder Klaus nennt man das kriminell und Bandenbildung, bei Polizisten dagegen Korpsgeist und teamfaehig?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gegen solche Leute die Unfälle filmen und sowas ist Netz stellen, sollte  mit aller Härte vorgegangen werden.


Wäre nicht Aufklärung besser? Gewalt führt selten zu dem, was man erreichen möchte.

Schon Silvester 2000 erlebte ich auf dem Opernplatz in Hannover unglaubliche Szenen.
Ich ging dann. Es wurden Knaller in Flaschen gesteckt und in Menschenmassen geschmissen,
hihihihi, wie lustig, wenn andere blind werden, hihihihi, es wurden Flaschenstümpfe unter
die Räder des Krankenwagens, der dann kam, gestellt, usw. Da fraft man sich, was in den
Köpfen dieser, achtung, es waren meiner Meinung nach ausnahmslos Männer, vorgeht.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wäre nicht Aufklärung besser? Gewalt führt selten zu dem, was man erreichen möchte.


Von Gewalt hatte ich nichts geschrieben. Ich meinte das im juristischen Sinne.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auch Frauen zücken an Unfallstellen gerne mal das Smartphone raus und filmen.
Und Männer, die sowas anstellen, sind meist junge Männer. Die meisten derartiger Straftaten werden gefühlt von Männern zwischen plus/minus 15 bis 30 Jahren begangen.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ein Teil der Gewalt gegen Autoritäten basiert gerade darauf, das das Vertrauen in dieselben fehlt. Wenn Polizisten nicht mehr als Freund und Helfer wahrgenommen werden können, was sind sie dann noch? Eine x-beliebige Fraktion, nur eben mit mehr Macht als andere. Bullies in Uniform, denen man - je nach eigener Mentalität - nur aus dem Wege gehen oder mit denen man die Konfrontation suchen kann.

Das ist aber kein reines Henne-Ei-Problem. Manche Leute sind auch einfach nur Idioten und deren Verhalten sorgt für nachvollziehbaren Frust bei der Polizei. Und der entlädt sich eben auch manchmal in unprofessionellem Vorgehen. Dieses sorgt wiederum für Frust beim Bürger, dieser für weiteres Fehlverhalten gegenüber Sicherheitskräften. Und die Eskalationsspirale dreht sich fröhlich weiter.

In diesem Thema geht es um Vertrauen. Und ja, das ist keine Einbahnstraße. Auch weite Teile der Sicherheitskräfte vertrauen dem Bürger nicht mehr und verhalten sich entsprechend. 

ABER: Sicherheitskräfte haben aufgrund ihrer Entscheidung für diesen Beruf, aufgrund ihrer Ausbildung und aufgrund ihrer größeren Machtbefugnisse einschließlich des Gewaltmonopols eine deutlich größere Bringschuld.

Wenn sich Zivilisten daneben benehmen, wird ermittelt, sie werden eingesammelt, erkennungsdienstlich behandelt und verurteilt - so, wie es sich gehört.
Das Fehlverhalten von Sicherheitskräften wird jedoch nur selten in dem Umfang verfolgt und geahndet, die ihrer besonderen Verantwortung und damit der besonderen Schwere der Pflichtverletzung angemessen wäre. Da wiederum senkt nicht nur das Vertrauen, sondern sorgt bei unsichereren Kandidaten in Uniform auch gerne mal für das Gefühl, damit durchkommen zu können.

Das demontiert aber jeglichen Anstand. Denn wenn Sicherheitskräfte ihren Frust am Bürger auslassen, denkt sich so Mancher natürlich, es sei nur fair, wenn man seinen Frust an den Sicherheitskräften ausließe. Es gibt ja kein Hürde mehr. Wenn man ohnehin wegen Kleinigkeiten oder auch mal wegen nichts oder sogar wegen der Wahrnehmung seiner verfassungsmäßigen Rechte drangsaliert und zusammengenüppelt werden kann, kann man den Stunk auch nach eigenen Regeln beginnen - so die sich ausbreitende Sichtweise.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> sollte  mit aller Härte vorgegangen werden.



Den Satz finde ich bescheuert.
Was bedeutet das denn genau?
Es gibt Gesetze und der Staatsanwalt klagt an, bringt die Beweise und ein Richter entscheidet dann nach geltendem Recht. 

Guck dir das Video an. Da könnte man auch argumentieren, dass man diese Leute, die das machen, wegschließen sollte. Wird aber nicht passieren. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vjywt9hndo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den Satz finde ich bescheuert.
> Was bedeutet das denn genau?
> Es gibt Gesetze und der Staatsanwalt klagt an, bringt die Beweise und ein Richter entscheidet dann nach geltendem Recht.


Ich habe doch noch geschrieben "juristisch".
Also nach geltendem Recht. Bzw wenn es sein muß verschärfen.




> Guck dir das Video an. Da könnte man auch argumentieren, dass man diese Leute, die das machen, wegschließen sollte. Wird aber nicht passieren.


Ja leider.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt Gesetze und der Staatsanwalt klagt an, bringt die Beweise und ein Richter entscheidet dann nach geltendem Recht.


Und wenn der Innenminister einen Staatsanwalt anweist, keine Anklage gegen einen Polizisten zu erheben, was soll der Richter dann richten?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wenn der Innenminister einen Staatsanwalt anweist, keine Anklage gegen einen Polizisten zu erheben, was soll der Richter dann richten?



Die Justiz ist unabhängig. Wenn ein Innenminister sich in Untersuchungen einmischt, ist das Behinderung der Justiz und meines Erachtens ein Straftatbestand.
Davor schützt auch die Immunität eines Ministers nicht.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Irgendwie mag ich auch nicht wie hier die Polizei dargestellt wird. Klar gibt es überfordete Polizisten und auch schwarze Schafe, aber das sind Einzelfälle.
Ich habe noch vollstes Vertrauen in unsere Polizei.
Ich kenne auch Polizisten persönlich. 3 meiner ehemaligen Schulkameraden sind bei der Polizei. Einer ist bei der Kripo.
Man sollten deren Arbeit etwas mehr Respekt zollen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag ich auch nicht wie hier die Polizei dargestellt wird. Klar gibt es überfordete Polizisten und auch schwarze Schafe, aber das sind Einzelfälle.



Es sind immer Einzelfälle, aber man muss natürlich schauen, ob es einen Trend gibt. Egal ob nun bei der Polizei oder der Bundeswehr. Bei beiden hast du Zugang zu Waffen.
Ich persönlich habe auch kein Problem mit der Polizei und bezahle gerne Steuern, damit wir in einem freien und sicheren Land leben können.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Egal ob nun bei der Polizei oder der Bundeswehr. Bei beiden hast du Zugang zu Waffen.


Normal in den Berufen.

Die meisten gehen auch damit verantwortungsvoll um. Wir sind ja nicht in den USA.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die meisten gehen auch damit verantwortungsvoll um. Wir sind ja nicht in den USA.



Ich würde eh annehmen, dass die meisten Spinner in Schützenvereinen zu finden sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Justiz ist unabhängig. Wenn ein Innenminister sich in Untersuchungen einmischt, ist das Behinderung der Justiz und meines Erachtens ein Straftatbestand.
> Davor schützt auch die Immunität eines Ministers nicht.


Falsch, die Staatsanwaltschaft ist nicht Teil der Justiz, die untersteht dem Innenminister und ist natürlich diesem weisungsgebunden.

"...
_*Weisungsrecht*__
Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist als Organ der Exekutive von den Gerichten unabhängig und den Richtern weder übergeordnet noch unterstellt. Sie ist, im Gegensatz zu den Gerichten, mit Beamten besetzt und hierarchisch gegliedert. An ihrer Spitze steht auf Landesebene an den Landgerichten ein Leitender Oberstaatsanwalt. Die Leitenden Oberstaatsanwälte der einzelnen Staatsanwaltschaften sind einem Generalstaatsanwalt an den Oberlandesgerichten unterstellt. Für die Dienstaufsicht und sämtliche Verwaltungsangelegenheiten im Bereich der Staatsanwaltschaften ist der jeweilige Landesjustizminister zuständig. Innerhalb dieser Hierarchie bestehen von unten nach oben Berichtspflichten sowie von oben nach unten Weisungsbefugnisse.[SUP][5][/SUP] Dabei ist der Weisungsgebende nicht an die Schriftform gebunden. 
_
_Die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zum Umfang des Weisungsrechts sind bei der Entlassung von Generalbundesanwalt Harald Range erneut deutlich geworden.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP] Auf Bundesebene besteht die Bundesanwaltschaft. Die Bundesanwälte unterstehen dem Generalbundesanwalt. Dieser ist wiederum dem Bundesjustizministerium  unterstellt. Das Weisungsrecht besteht nur jeweils auf Bundes- oder  Landesebene, so dass die Landesebene nicht von der Bundesebene  weisungsabhängig ist.  ... "_
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staatsanwaltschaft_(Deutschland)#Weisungsrecht

Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, sein dahin gestellt. Es ist Teil der Gewaltenteilung, denn wenn Richter selbstständig Klage erheben könnten wäre das auch problematisch. Wir hatten das Thema schon weiter oben in Bezug auf den rechten Staatsanwalt, der ein Jahr lang gegen das politische Zentrum für Schönheit ermittelte.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde eh annehmen, dass die meisten Spinner in Schützenvereinen zu finden sind.


Ich war als Kind/Jugendlicher auch im Schützenverein und ein recht erfolgreicher Luftgewehrschütze.
Die größten Waffen waren da Kleinkaliber. Damit hatte ich aber nie geschossen. Bei der Bundeswehr später habe ich mit diversen größeren Waffen scharf geschossen.
Aber es gibt tatsächlich wohl auch Schützenvereine mit Großkaliberwaffen.
Ob das sein muß weiß ich auch nicht. Auch wenn die Auflagen für Waffenscheine wohl sehr streng sind.
Und von Waffenarren, die zu Hause zig Waffen horten, halte ich auch nicht viel.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Falsch, die Staatsanwaltschaft ist nicht Teil der Justiz, die untersteht dem Innenminister und ist natürlich diesem weisungsgebunden.



Der Generalbundesanwalt untersteht dem Justizministerium. Was hat das Innenministerium damit zu tun?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Generalbundesanwalt untersteht dem Justizministerium. Was hat das Innenministerium damit zu tun?


Ich zitiere noch einmal:_
"...Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist als Organ der Exekutive von den Gerichten unabhängig..."_

Die Exekutive untersteht den Innenministern. Einzig die Dienstaufsicht über die Staatsanwaltschaft erfolgt über den Generalbundesanwalt. So funktioniert Gewaltenteilung. Aber sie funktioniert nicht immer, leider. Und es gibt genug Wege zum Missbrauch.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Exekutive untersteht den Innenministern. Einzig die Dienstaufsicht über die Staatsanwaltschaft erfolgt über den Generalbundesanwalt. So funktioniert Gewaltenteilung. Aber sie funktioniert nicht immer, leider. Und es gibt genug Wege zum Missbrauch.



Aber, wie oft denkst du, kann ein Innenminister ein Verfahren verschleppen oder vereiteln, ohne dass es auffällt?
Schlimmer ist meiner Meinung nach der Verfassungsschutz aufgestellt. Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Akten "verloren" gegangen sind im Rahmen der NSU Geschichte.
Und dass sich V Leute gegenseitig bespitzeln, weil die eine Hand nicht weiß was die andere macht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber, wie oft denkst du, kann ein Innenminister ein Verfahren verschleppen oder vereiteln, ohne dass es auffällt?


Mir reicht ein Fall, um darüber nachzudenken:

_"... Mehr als 16 Monate hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Gera gegen Mitglieder des  „Zentrums für politische Schönheit“ wegen der Bildung einer kriminellen  Vereinigung ermittelt. ..."_
Zentrum fuer politische Schoenheit: Wer ist eigentlich Staatsanwalt Martin Zschaechner?  | Politik

Wieviele ähnliche Staatswanwälte mag es geben, wenn durch Zufall einer aufgedeckt wurde, den niemand kontrollierte? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Aber was hat das jetzt wieder mit dem Innenminister zu tun?
Oder meinst du, dass dieser den Staatsanwalt feuern müsste?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Justiz ist unabhängig. Wenn ein Innenminister sich in Untersuchungen einmischt, ist das Behinderung der Justiz und meines Erachtens ein Straftatbestand.
> Davor schützt auch die Immunität eines Ministers nicht.



Die Staatsanwaltschaft zählt nicht zur Legislative. 

EU-Haftbefehl: Deutsche Staatsanwaelte nicht unabhaengig


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Dann muss das System reformiert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die nächste Denunziatikonsplattform der rechtsextremen. Warum werden diese massiven Eingriffe in den Datenschutz nicht verhindert:
Sammlung vermeintlicher linker Straftaten: AfD startet Online-Portal „Blick nach Links“ - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Poulton (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft zählt nicht zur Legislative.
> 
> EU-Haftbefehl: Deutsche Staatsanwaelte nicht unabhaengig


Wobei das schon länger vor sich hinköchelt: WEISUNGSRECHT: Minister am Telephon - DER SPIEGEL 11/1961 (1961)
Politik darf weiterhin Staatsanwaelte anweisen Bundesjustizministerin Zypries lehnt Reformplaene ab - Politik - Tagesspiegel (2003)
Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger: Die tatenlose Justizministerin (2011)
Staatsanwaltschaft: Richter fordern Abschaffung des Weisungsrechts - Inland - FAZ (2015)


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die nächste Denunziatikonsplattform der rechtsextremen. Warum werden diese massiven Eingriffe in den Datenschutz nicht verhindert:
> Sammlung vermeintlicher linker Straftaten: AfD startet Online-Portal „Blick nach Links“ - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Im einfachsten Fall wird das Portal jetzt einfach mit Sammlungen rechtsextremer Straftaten geflutet. Da gibt es schließlich deutlich mehr.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Justiz ist unabhängig. Wenn ein Innenminister sich in Untersuchungen einmischt, ist das Behinderung der Justiz und meines Erachtens ein Straftatbestand.
> Davor schützt auch die Immunität eines Ministers nicht.


Staatsanwälte müssen Weisungen folgen. Ist eh ein Unding. Und müsste abgeschafft werden. Das hebelt die Unabhängigkeit ganz schön aus. Theoretisch könnte jemand vor laufenden Kameras jemanden töten und sich selbst Immunität verpassen ist doch klasse.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In einem rechtstaatlichen System ist das eher absolut nötig, wären Staatsanwälte "unabhängig" könnten sie ermitteln wie sie lustig sind, deshalb gibt es ja einmal die Kontrolle durch den politischen Minister und auf der anderen Seite durch unabhängige Richter, die Maßnahmen genehmigen müssen.
Klar hat die Weisungsbefugnis auf politischer Ebene ein Geschmäckle, aber stell dir vor jeder Staatsanwalt ermittelt nach seinem eignen politischen Kompass!


----------



## Poulton (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Don-71, lies bitte den Artikel der LTO zum Urteil des EuGH. In einigen anderen EU Staaten scheint das ja auch problemlos möglich zu sein, ohne dass das rechtstaatliche System über den Haufen geworden wird. Zumal das EuGH Urteil noch weitere Folgen haben kann:


> Und welches Schicksal ereilt die gut 5.600 europäischen Haftbefehle deutscher Staatsanwaltschaften, die in der Welt sind? Nach Einschätzung der GStA Celle dürften nach der Entscheidung des EuGH sämtliche EuHB erneut ausgestellt werden müssen.



Lesenswert wie es in einigen EU-Staaten geregelt ist, auch wenn von 2008: Große Strafrechtskommission des Deutschen Richterbundes: Das Verhältnis von Gericht, Staatsanwaltschaft und Polizei im Ermittlungsverfahren, strafprozessuale Regeln und faktische (Fehl-?)Entwicklungen  (PDF), Punkt III "Die Stellung von Gericht, Staatsanwaltschaft und Polizei im Ermittlungsverfahren in ausgewählten europäischen Verfahrensordnungen"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*




Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar hat die Weisungsbefugnis auf politischer Ebene ein Geschmäckle, aber stell dir vor jeder Staatsanwalt ermittelt nach seinem eignen politischen Kompass!


Ebend! Und hier gilt es, einen guten Kompromiss zu finden.



Poulton schrieb:


> Große  Strafrechtskommission des Deutschen Richterbundes: Das Verhältnis von  Gericht, Staatsanwaltschaft und Polizei im Ermittlungsverfahren,  strafprozessuale Regeln und faktische (Fehl-?)Entwicklungen "


Das werde ich mit Freude überfliegen, geht es ja scheinbar genau um die hier ausgeworfenen Fragen.  Dann lese ich jetzt erstmal....
Sind ja nur 281 Seiten zum Thema: Das Verhältnis von Gericht, Staatsanwaltschaft und       Polizei     im     Ermittlungsverfahren, strafprozessuale Regeln und faktische (Fehl-?)Entwicklungen im Strafverfahren  

Es ist, stoße ich z.B. auf Begriffe wie "Rechtsfolgenzumessungssachverhalt" schwer zu verstehen....


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wir finden ja noch nichtmal einen guten Kompass bei allen Richtern, siehe Jens Maier von der AfD!


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir finden ja noch nichtmal einen guten Kompass bei allen Richtern, siehe Jens Maier von der AfD!



Du kannst den Leuten nicht in den Kopf schauen. Maier war meines Wissens bereits Richter, bevor er in die AfD eintrat und auch bevor er extremistische Äußerungen tätigte und dafür (wenn auch milde) abgestraft wurde. Zudem zählt er zum extremen Flügel der AfD und ich denke (und hoffe) dass es selbst innerhalb der AfD Leute gibt, die nicht mit ihm konform gehen.

Eine einzelner Jurist, auch wenn er Richter ist, darf jede politische Ansicht haben, die er möchte, so diese seine Arbeit nicht beeinträchtigt. Sorgen würde ich mir machen, wenn seine politische Neuausrichtung (vorher war er in der SPD) in juristischen Kreisen erfolgt sein sollte. Das hieße nämlich, dass es von der Sorte noch andere gibt, die Einfluss auf die ideologische Gesinnung von Berufskollegen ausüben. Dann wäre im System der Wurm drin.


----------



## Poulton (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wer erinnert sich noch an Roland Schill? Den harten Mann gegenüber Kleindealern und Junkies geben aber selbst alles mögliche konsumieren.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wer erinnert sich noch an Roland Schill? Den harten Mann gegenüber Kleindealern und Junkies geben aber selbst alles mögliche konsumieren.



Ronald Schill? Lebt der nicht inzwischen in Brasilien? Hatte ich mal wo gelesen. Aber so sind sie eben, die Rechtsdeppen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

E-Evidence: Bundesregierung sieht Grundrechteschutz gefaehrdet | heise online

______________________________________

Edit:
In Österreich gibt es scheinbar auch solche rechten Spinner wie Stephan E.
Hier konnte zum Glück rechtzeitig eingegriffen werden, bevor es Tote gab. 
FPÖ-Politiker schoss von Balkon | GMX


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es reicht, der nächste ungeheuerliche "Einzelfall":

_Zweimal wurde ein Kölner CSD-Teilnehmer  von dem Vorwurf  freigesprochen, Widerstand gegen Polizeibeamte  geleistet zu haben. Die  Richter kritisierten sogar die Polizisten. Die  Staatsanwaltschaft hat  dennoch Revision beantragt. ... Der um Fassung ringende Richter am  Landgericht entschuldigte sich sogar  bei dem Angeklagten. Er schäme  sich für diesen Staat, der einen Menschen  so behandele._
Nach zwei Freispruechen: Polizei-Opfer vom CSD soll wieder vor Gericht - Nachrichten - WDR

Wer räumt in diesem Saftladen auf?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> E-Evidence: Bundesregierung sieht Grundrechteschutz gefaehrdet | heise online



Ein weiterer Grund, um seine digitalen Aktivitäten auf ein Minimum zu beschränken. 

Wer Siri und Co. nutzt, dem sollte schon klar sein, das diese Daten auch von Dritten ausgewertet werden.

Aber so ist das halt, die globale Nutzung des I-Nets trägt nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Erhöhung des IQ bei.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Dann wird er eben das dritte Mal frei gesprochen und man sollte danach nachfragen, wieso überhaupt noch Revision beantragt wird, denn das kostet letztendlich Steuerzahlergeld.


----------



## keinnick (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nach zwei Freispruechen: Polizei-Opfer vom CSD soll wieder vor Gericht - Nachrichten - WDR





> Dass der 28-Jährige in zwei Instanzen freigesprochen wurde, verdankt er einer Kölner Polizeischülerin. Sie stand daneben, als ihr Ausbilder Keller zu Boden warf und zuschlug. Das bezeugte sie auch vor Gericht.
> 
> Mutige Polizistin verliert Job
> Kurz nach dem Vorfall fiel sie durch die letzte Prüfung an der Polizeihochschule und verlor dadurch ihren Job. Ihr Prüfer war jener Polizist, der Keller geschlagen hatte.


 utopisch


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei der BGH die Revision auch einfach abweisen kann. Der Fall ist schließlich sehr eindeutig.

Wobei fairerweise auch die Polizeischlüerin die Möglichkeit bekommen sollte, ihre Prüfung bei einem anderen unabhängigen  Prüfer zu wiederholen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Für mich ist das alles andere als offensichtlich



Kann man dir wohl nicht helfen - jemand wird geschlagen und tritt zurück, offensichtlicher geht's nicht.



> Von wem der Konflikt höchstwahrscheinlich ausgeht dürfte rein logisch sein - die Polizisten haben ziemlich sicher nicht so viel Langeweile, als dass sie die Situation wegen einer Beleidung so stark eskalieren lassen.



Den Gemütszustand der Polizisten kann ich rückblickend aus der Entfernung schlecht ermitteln. Fakt ist, wie dieser Thread schon zu genüge gezeigt hat, dass einige Polizisten viel Initiative dabei zeigen, wenn es darum geht, andere zu verletzen. Oder wie kann es deiner Meinung nach sonst passieren, dass z.B. jemandem bei einer Demoräumung die Schädelbasis gebrochen und er dann liegen gelassen wird?

Polizeigewalt bei Ende GelÃ¤nde: â€žNatÃ¼rlich kommt es zu Fehlernâ€œ - taz.de
Es ist schon verdammt schwer bis unmöglich, sich eine Situation vorzustellen, in der derartige Polizeigewalt gerechtfertigt wäre, schließlich hätte die Kraftauswirkung in unmittelbar benachbarten Bereichen tödliche Wirkung haben können. Aber hier wurde sie ganz offensichtlich gegend jemanden eingesetzt, dessen Taten nicht einmal eine polizeiliche Personenfeststellung gerechtfertigt haben.



> Und die Situation auf dem Video war schon auf einem Punkt angelangt, wo ein gewisser Gewalteinsatz notwendig war. Der Herr hat sich höchstgradig gegen die Festnahme gewehrt, also muss auch entsprechend Gewalt angewendet werden. Man kann ja schlecht in der Situation die Einstellung pflegen "Der Herr wehrt sich zu stark, also lassen wir es sein". Die Backpfeife und das Arschversohlen war auch in meinen Augen ziemlich überflüssig/übertrieben und unpassend.



Und genau um letzters geht es. Natürlich muss man Kraft anwenden, um jemanden zu fixieren, der sich widersetzt. Aber Schläge setzen niemanden fest. Die dienen ausschließlich dazu, Schmerzen zu verursachen und können damit unmöglich einer Festnahme dienen. Die einzige Situation, in der ein Polizist (oder auch irgend jemand anderes) jemand anderem gezielt Schmerzen zufügen darf: Notwehr. Um einen Angreifer zu vertreiben. "Vertreiben" und "Festnehmen" schließen sich aber gegenseitig aus. Und bei dem Kräfteverhältnis bei dieser Festnahme braucht man auch nicht Reflexhandlungen kommen. Die Polizisten hatten zwar (noch) nicht die Person, wohl aber die Situation vollkommen unter Kontrolle und konnten zielgerecht handeln. Wer andere gezielt verletzen möchte ist ungeeignet als Polizist sondern im Gegenteil zu verurteilen.



> Wieso sollte man in solch einer Situation so dämlich sein und die Kameras auslassen? Das wäre ein großer Punkt wo sich die Beamten dann die Frage stellen lassen müssten, wieso die Bodycams deaktiviert waren.
> Die Teile würden in solch einer Situation alleine zum Selbstschutz vor solch einer Vorverurteilung genutzt werden.



Die Erfahrung aus den USA zeigt anderes. Bekanntermaßen wurden sogar schon mehrfach Morde von Polizisten verübt, die ""vergessen hatten"", die Bodycam einzuschalten, als ihr gegenüber ""eine Waffe zog"" und sie sich ""leider mit tödlicher Wirkung verteidigen mussten"". Genau die gleiche Ausrede käme auch bei kleineren Polizeivergehen. Egal ob sie "einer Zecke eine scheuern", "Verdachts"personen nach rassistischer Gesinnung aussuchen, mal eben auf dem Radweg parken um sich ein belegtes Brötchen kaufen zu gehen oder schlicht die Dienstzeit für privates Nutzen: Beamte verhalten sich im Dienst immer wieder alles andere als vorbildlich und offensichtlich wissen die Gewerkschaften das auch und wollen dieses gesetzwidrige Verhalten auch in Zukunft ermöglichen. Den es gibt keinen beim heutigen Stand der Technik keinen anderen Grund, eine Bodycam überhaupt jemals abzuschalten oder überhaupt mit einem Ausschalter auszustatten.



> Da sind eher unsere Datenschutznörgler dran schuld, die in solch einer Maßnahme natürlich wieder die totale Überwachung sehen würden.
> Beweismittel gegen Polizeigewalt gibts genug. Jeder läuft heute mit einem Smartphone rum.



Polizisten systematisch zu filmen ist verboten, wie diverse (möchte-gern-)Dokumentatoren von Polizeigewalt auf Demos erfahren mussten. Und Datenschutz"nörgler" haben null Probleme mit Kameraaufnahmen, die als Beweismittel sowieso nur von Gerichten ausgewertet können.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei fanatischen Fußballfans holen die aber eh' zuvor das Pfefferspray raus und zwar so, dass kein Gras mehr wächst.
> 
> Ich sehe das so, dass die geringere Bereitschaft Polizeibeamter zur Deeskalation und mehr zur Gewaltanwendung hin auch mit der heutigen Mentalität sowohl auf Seiten der Polizei als auch der Bürger zusammenhängt.



Ich würde mich nichtmal wundern, wenn es ein und derselbe Prozess ist. Warum sollte sich die Gewaltbereitschaft des durchschnittlichen Polizisten auch anders entwickeln als die des durchschnittlichen Zivilisten? Aber es war schon immer ein Problem, wenn Amtspersonen sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben und das gilt auch hier.



> Das ist für übertriebene Härte natürlich keine Rechtfertigung, aber eine mögliche Ursache.
> 
> Wobei ich einem Gaffer, der es für nötig hält, Unfallopfer mit dem Smartphone abzufilmen und noch dazu Rettungskräfte aktiv behindert, schon auch gerne mal die Fresse polieren würde.
> Gebe ich unumwunden zu.



Menschlich ist das alles nachvollziehbar. Aber spätestens wenn auch politische Ansichten als Anlass ausreichen, wird ein so handelnder Polizist nicht zur Bedrohung für Einzelpersonen, sondern für die freiheitliche Grundordnung als solche. Und das sind ja eigentlich noch Kleinkaliber - der Job bringt es mit sich, dass Polizisten auch mit Mördern und Vergewaltigern hantieren müssen. Und wer einem anderen für Fotos schon die Fresse poliert oder für eine Beleidigung (nach der Fixierung) eine scheuert, was macht der dann mit einem Verdächtigen, dem sexueller Kindesmissbrauch vorgeworfen wird? Den Hals umdrehen, ehe er das erste Mal einem Richter vorgeführt wird? Ihn nicht im Einsatzwagen zur Wache fahren, sondern an den Genitalien hinterherschleifen?

Auch wenn Schimanski gegenteiliges verbreitet hat: Der Job eines Polizisten ist es nicht, die Triebe auszuleben, die den meisten Innewohnen. Sondern im Gegenteil genau solche Vorgänge zu zügeln/stoppen. Wer das nicht drauf hat, gehört aus dem Beamtenstand entlassen und auf die andere Seite Gitter überwiesen. Sofort.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag ich auch nicht wie hier die Polizei dargestellt wird. Klar gibt es überfordete Polizisten und auch schwarze Schafe, aber das sind Einzelfälle.
> Ich habe noch vollstes Vertrauen in unsere Polizei.



Der Prozess ist letztlich der gleiche wie bei anderen Einzelfällen:
Nur einige Migranten sind gewaltbereit oder Kriminell, trotzdem haben viele Deutsche Angst vor allen. Nur wenige Rechte versuchen politisch anders gesinnte zu verletzten, trotzdem hält jeder Demokrat Abstand von einem Rudel Nazis. Nur wenige BMW- und Audi-Fahrer sind gemeingefährliche Raser, trotzdem räumt man die linke Spur schneller, als wenn man einen Opel Corsa im Rückspielgel sieht.

Der entscheidende Unterschied bei Polizisten: Denen kann man nicht ausweichen, um das Risiko zu minimieren. Man kann den Einzelfällen nicht einmal dann entkommen, wenn man sein Gegenüber zweifelsfrei als einen solchen erkennt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Dann muss das System reformiert werden.



Du willst ernsthaft die Staatsanwälte in die gleiche Gruppe wie die Richter stecken? Gehts noch???
Die jetzige Regelung ist wegen der Nähe zur Polizei zwar stellenweise problematisch, aber Staatsanwälte gehören definitiv in die Exekutive. Nur die direkte Kontrolle aus der Politik ist ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die nächste Denunziatikonsplattform der rechtsextremen. Warum werden diese massiven Eingriffe in den Datenschutz nicht verhindert:
> Sammlung vermeintlicher linker Straftaten: AfD startet Online-Portal „Blick nach Links“ - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Solchen Datensammlungen ist rechtlich nur schwer beizukommen - was auch nicht schlecht ist, denn bei unserem aktuellen Verfassungsschutz können wir von Glück reden, dass Antifa und Recherchegruppen den Behörden legal unter die Arme greifen können. Sämtliche aufgedeckten rechtsextremen Netzwerke der letzten Monate gehen auf das Konto von linken Datensammlern.




Don-71 schrieb:


> In einem rechtstaatlichen System ist das eher absolut nötig, wären Staatsanwälte "unabhängig" könnten sie ermitteln wie sie lustig sind, deshalb gibt es ja einmal die Kontrolle durch den politischen Minister und auf der anderen Seite durch unabhängige Richter, die Maßnahmen genehmigen müssen.
> Klar hat die Weisungsbefugnis auf politischer Ebene ein Geschmäckle, aber stell dir vor jeder Staatsanwalt ermittelt nach seinem eignen politischen Kompass!



Juristisch respektive rechtsstaatich ist es eigentlich ein Nogo, dass die Staatsanwälte abhängig sind. Denn eigentlich unterliegen eben auch diejenigen, von denen die Abhängigkeit ausgeht, sowie diesen nahestehende Personen der rechtsstaatlichen Kontrolle - oder in Deutschland eben nicht. Ein unkontrolliert ermittelnder Staatsanwalt ist rechtsstaatlich dagegen überhaupt kein Problem, denn Maßnahmen verhängen kann sowieso nur ein Richter, auch alle Grundrechte einschränkenen Ermittlungsmethoden unterliegen dem Richtervorbehalt (noch), sodass unabhängige Richter problematische Willkür verhindern. Einzig aus Sicht des Arbeitgebers "Staat" wäre es blöd, wenn man untätigen oder nutzlos tätigen Staatsanwälten nicht beikommen könnte. Aber dafür braucht es eigentlich keine direkte Weisungsbefugnis. Genaugenommen ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall: Schon diverse weniger invasive Methoden der Arbeitskontrolle bergen erhebliches Missbrauchspotential in der Richtung und wären deswege kaum besser als die in Deutschland in Gesetzestexte gegossene Regelung.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der entscheidende Unterschied bei Polizisten: Denen kann man nicht ausweichen, um das Risiko zu minimieren. Man kann den Einzelfällen nicht einmal dann entkommen, wenn man sein Gegenüber zweifelsfrei als einen solchen erkennt.


Manche beschwören das aber auch herbei.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wenn man friedlich demonstiert, eins mit dem Gummiknüppel über den Kopf gezogen bekommt. 
Und wer sich mitten in der Menge von Randalierern aufhält ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Poulton (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nach zwei Freispruechen: Polizei-Opfer vom CSD soll wieder vor Gericht - Nachrichten - WDR


Zu der darin genannten Anwärterin: Nach Freispruch von CSD-Teilnehmer: Polizisten unter Gewaltverdacht - Nachrichten - WDR


> Die Kommissaranwärterin war kurz nach dem  Zwischenfall beim CSD durch ihr abschließendes Berufspraktikum gefallen.  Sie klagte vor dem Verwaltungsgericht und bekam zwei Jahre später das  Recht ihre Prüfung zu wiederholen. Mit Bestnoten bestanden ist sie nun  als Kommissarin tätig.


Hat dann wohl doch nicht geklappt, gut ausgebildete Leute fernzuhalten. (Kann natürlich auch sein dass manch einer glaubt, das Frauen ihm den Arbeitsplatz wegnehmen...)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Zu der darin genannten Anwärterin: Nach Freispruch von CSD-Teilnehmer: Polizisten unter Gewaltverdacht - Nachrichten - WDR


Dieselbe Kölner Polizei, die auf die Silvestereskalation durch gepflegtes Wegschauen ermöglicht hat.

Wer räumt in der Polizei auf?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Manche beschwören das aber auch herbei.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wenn man friedlich demonstiert, eins mit dem Gummiknüppel über den Kopf gezogen bekommt.
> Und wer sich mitten in der Menge von Randalierern aufhält ist selber Schuld.




Bei mangelnder Vorstellungskraft können nur persönliche Erlebnisse helfen.
Ich persönlich weiß, dass man als friedlicher Demonstrant plötzlich, ohne Vorwarnung vom staatlichen Hamburger Schwarzen Block im Sprinttempo gescheucht werden kann. Ob man in dem Rahmen die erhohbenen Schlagstöcke (übrigens nicht aus Gummi, sondern primär Metall bestehend) auch über den Schädel gezogen bekommt, oder ob die damit nur zur allgemeinen Erheiterung winken, habe ich nicht weiter experimentell untersuchen wollen, sondern lieber die Ausübung meines Grundrechtes auf (angemeldete) Versammlungsfreiheit schnellstmöglich eingestellt = trotz Stolpergefahr die Beine in die Hand genommen.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Manche beschwören das aber auch herbei.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wenn man friedlich demonstiert, eins mit dem Gummiknüppel über den Kopf gezogen bekommt.



Das spricht eigentlich für dich, du bist Optimist.  
Leider übersteigt jedoch in diesem Fall die Realität etlicher "bedauerlicher Einzelfälle" deine Vorstellungskraft.



> Und wer sich mitten in der Menge von Randalierern aufhält ist selber Schuld.



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.

Gruppen von Randalierern pflegen unter friedlichen Demonstranten zu verstecken. Wenn man wegen solcher Spinner zusammen geknüppelt wird, weil (wenn auch nachvollziehbarerweise) erboste Polizisten nicht mehr selektieren können/wollen, ist man definitiv nicht selbst schuld. Die einzige Möglichkeit, sich solchen Situationen dem grundsätzlich zu entziehen besteht darin, auf das verfassungsmäßige Demonstrationsrecht zu verzichten. Das kann's ja wohl nicht sein.

Der Mob fragt auch nicht danach, welche unbeteiligten Einzelpersonen er mit schleift. Wenn man erst einmal in so einer Menge eingekeilt ist, weil man nicht ausweichen konnte, nur mal eben die Straße überqueren oder sogar bedrängten Personen zur Hilfe eilen wollte, ist es geradezu zynisch, als "selbst schuld" bezeichnet zu werden.

Und das sind nur Fälle, in denen es tatsächlich Randalierer gibt. Es kommt mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit vor, dass lästige Demonstranten im Nachhinein zu Randalierern erklärt werden, um Gewaltanwendung zu rechtfertigen, was dann zwar keiner gerichtlichen Überprüfung standhält, aber die Betroffene dermaßen entnervt, dass sie am Ende einfach nur froh sind, nicht weiter wegen erfundener Vorwürfe belangt zu werden.
Und die Feststellung, das die Beschuldigten unschuldig sind, führt noch nicht einmal automatisch dazu, dass diejenigen, die falsche Anschuldigen erhoben und losgeknüppelt haben, auch angemessen belangt werden. Das ist dann alles einfach ein riesengroßes Missverständnis oder es wird vielleicht mal jemand für ein paar Wochen beurlaubt oder versetzt.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ok, ihr habt mich ertappt: ich kann es mir zwar vorstellen, aber wollte es nicht.

Edit: Nein, ihr habt wohl schon Recht. Keine Lust jetzt alles zu zerlegen und im Einzelnen darauf einzugehen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Doch mach. Ich poste später ein paar Annekdoten.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nein, im Grunde habe ich nichts zu widersprechen. Alles Gut!

Ich selber war auch noch nicht auf solchen Veranstaltungen. Nur kleinere Demos in der Stadt und die waren alle friedlich.
Das es schwarze Schafe und überforderte Polizisten geht streite ich auch nicht ab. Hatte ich ja ein paar Seiten weiter vorne geschrieben.
Und auch bin ich ein Verfechter der Verhältnismäßigkeiten.
Damals da in Stuttgart 21 mit dem Rentner das war schon krass. Mit dem Wasserwerfer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wenn man friedlich demonstiert, eins mit dem Gummiknüppel über den Kopf gezogen bekommt.


Aber genau darum geht es doch. Da wollen am Ende der Demonstration Hamburger in ihre Wohnungen und werden nicht in gesperrte Straßen gelassen, in denen sie wohnen. Als sie ihren Perso vorzeigen, kommt zuerst eine massive Beleidigung und dann der Faustschlag. Die Videos sind da, du siehst junge Frauen, denen der Arm gebrochen wird und Du siehst Polizisten, vermutlich auf Drogen, die Amok laufen. Und, hat es für diese Polizisten Folgen? Nein, er ist vermummt und seine Kolelgen haben nichts gesehen. Genau darum geht es doch,


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich weiß worum es geht und glaube das ja.


----------



## JePe (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wenn man friedlich demonstiert, eins mit dem Gummiknüppel über den Kopf gezogen bekommt.



Das konnte Herr Ohnsorg sich vermutlich auch nicht vorstellen, gehoert spaetestens seitdem aber zum Kolorit der hiesigen Sicherheitsbehoerden. Ich sage ausdruecklich nicht, dass es ueblich ist - sehr wohl aber Tradition und eher selten Konsequenzen hat. Seien es nun die 68er, Castor-Transporte, Startbahnen, Raketenstationierungen, Tagebauten oder eben Gipfeltreffen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wer sich mitten in der Menge von Randalierern aufhält ist selber Schuld.



Davon, dass es oftmals genau umgekehrt ist - also sich Randalierer unter Demonstranten mischen - mal abgesehen: Noe, ist es nicht. "Schuld" iSv verantwortlich ist der, der zuschlaegt, nachtritt oder pfeffersprayt. Gleich, ob das Outfit nun schwarz oder gruen ist. Die freie Meinungsaeusserung, das Versammlungsrecht und die koerperliche Unversehrtheit sind Grundrechte von Verfassungsrang, derer man nicht durch eine behauptete Ungeschicktheit bei der Wahl der Lokation verlustig geht.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ja das war ein bißchen populistisch von mir formuliert. Aber ich habe es ja eingesehen.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nun lasst doch mal den Headcrash in Ruhe. Schließlich hat er weder Steine geworfen noch Leute zusammengeknüppelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Aber er ist der einzige, der noch hier ist und es bis vor kurzem nicht eingesehen hatte


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*

Die sächsische Grünen-Fraktion fordert eine Verfassung von verfassungsfeindlicher Verstöße bei der Polizei. Nicht nur in Sachsen, sondern in ganz Deutschland. 
Leipziger Internet Zeitung: Valentin Lippmann fordert Erfassung verfassungsfeindlicher Verstoesse bei der saechsischen Polizei – L-IZ.de



Im ARD-Mittagsmagazin war heute ein ganz interessanter Beitrag zum Umgang der Polizei mit Nicht-Heteros. Video: Angriffe auf LGBTI* - ARD-Mittagsmagazin - ARD | Das Erste
Insbesondere der Punkt, dass eine Schwulen/Transfeindliche-Beleidigung immer als Hasskriminalität zählen soll und sich somit nicht mehr das Opfer, sondern der Täter rechtfertigen muss, warum eher diese Beleidigung gewählt hat, ist schlüssig und sinnvoll.
Wobei ich auch finde, dass der Begriff "Homophobie" falsch ist. Schließlich handelt es sich nicht um eine Phobie = "Angst, Furcht, Scheu" [Link], sondern um Hass, was lateinisch "odium" wäre. Hass : Deutsch >> Latein | PONS
Also Homoodium. 
Auf Seiten der LGBT könnte man aber durchaus eine Naziphobie nach obiger Definition sehen. 



Gleich im ZDF:
ZDFzoom: Im Namen des Volkes - Justiz vor dem Kollaps? - ZDFmediathek


Edit: War erst jetzt dazu gekommen die letzten beiden Seiten zu lesen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Polizisten systematisch zu filmen ist verboten, wie diverse (möchte-gern-)Dokumentatoren von Polizeigewalt auf Demos erfahren mussten. Und Datenschutz"nörgler" haben null Probleme mit Kameraaufnahmen, die als Beweismittel sowieso nur von Gerichten ausgewertet können.


Da gibt es aber auch ein Problem mit dem Versammlungsrecht. 
https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/07/27/demos-polizei-darf-nicht-grundlos-filmen/
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...von-Demos-in-Berlin-rechtswidrig-1046103.html (VG Berlin 2010)
https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/ar...-der-polizei-darf-demonstranten-nicht-filmen/
https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichte...t-filmen-oeffentlichkeitsarbeit-social-media/  (VG Gelsenkirchen 2018)


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Brandenburg: Spitzenbeamter fordert Stopp der Kennzeichenerfassung – und wird versetzt – netzpolitik.org


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Brandenburg: Spitzenbeamter fordert Stopp der Kennzeichenerfassung – und wird versetzt – netzpolitik.org


"...Polizei sagt: Polizei handelt korrekt ..."

Dann ist doch alles gut, oder bist Du auch so ein roter? Dann sollte die Polizei dich vorsorglich auch überwachen. Sicher ist sicher.

Danke für dieses Beispiel, dass ebenso in die Sammlung passt. Das Eigenleben der Polizei jenseits unserer Gesetze mag aus Sicht der Polizei ganz toll sein, ich halte dieses rechtswidirge Vorgehen für kein gutes Signal. Denn es untergräbt das Vertrauen in den Rechtstaat. Es ist etwas anderes, ob Google Bewegungsdaten von Smartphone illegal erfasst, auch das muss unterbunden werden, oder ob Kennzeichen und Gesicht von Menschen erfasst und gespeichert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hier mal wieder etwas zum Nachdenken:

_"__[...] Hans-Georg Maaßen entwickelt  sich mit rechten Provokationen zum Twitter-Troll. Das Problem: Wenn so  jemand über Jahre Chef eines Geheimdienstes sein konnte, dann ist der  „Verfassungsschutz“ noch gefährlicher für die Demokratie als wir immer  dachten. Ein Kommentar. [...]

Hans-Georg Maaßen entwickelt sich vom CDU-Rechtsaußen offen zum  rechtsradikalen Provokateur und Twitter-Troll. Der ehemalige Präsident  des Inlandsgeheimdienstes mit dem irreführenden Namen  „Verfassungsschutz“ weiß, wie er als unbedeutender Politiker ohne  Funktion Öffentlichkeit und Medien bespielen kann. Gleichzeitig agitiert  er mit der „Werte-Union“ in der CDU für eine Zusammenarbeit mit der  AfD. [...] 

Maaßen ist der geheimdienstgewordene Sarrazin der Christdemokraten, der  Matussek unter den Schlapphüten, eine Erika Steinbach mit Nickelbrille. [...]

Die Vorgänge um Hans-Georg Maaßen führen ein weiteres Mal vor Augen,  dass der sogenannte Verfassungsschutz die gefährlichste Behörde des  Landes ist: Sie will auf dem rechten Auge nicht nur nichts sehen,  sondern ist aktiv in die Unterstützung rechter Strukturen und in die Morde des NSU verstrickt. [...]"_
Der enthemmte Maassen zeigt, wie gefaehrlich der Verfassungsschutz ist – netzpolitik.org


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Schuesse in Waechtersbach: Eritreer wurde Opfer wegen seiner Hautfarbe | hessenschau.de | Panorama


Gaffer bei Unfaellen: Sachsen wuenscht sich haertere Strafen
Das Problem ist derzeit, dass es nicht strafbar ist, Fotos von Toten zu machen und da bisher nur die OWI wegen Handynutzung am Steuer betraft werden kann. 


			
				https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/a6-bei-nuernberg-polizist-knoepft-sich-gaffer-nach-unfall-vor-a-1268709.html schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den 128,50 Euro handelt es sich laut Schönwald um ein Bußgeld für die Nutzung eines Handys am Steuer. Hinzu kommt ein Punkt in Flensburg. Insgesamt seien rund zehn Schaulustige belangt worden.
> 
> Seit Mai 2017 gibt es ein Gesetz, das Gaffen unter Strafe stellt. Seither drohen Schaulustigen bis zu ein Jahr Haft, wenn sie etwa Einsatzkräfte behindern oder die Unfallgefahr erhöhen. Auch Fotos zu machen und zu verbreiten, die "die Hilflosigkeit einer anderen Person zur Schau" stellen, ist laut Paragraf 201a StGB verboten. Der Bundesrat forderte erst kürzlich, Gaffer härter zu bestrafen, denn die aktuelle Regelung umfasse lediglich lebende Personen und keine Todesopfer.


§ 201a StGB - Einzelnorm (Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren)
§ 323c StGB - Einzelnorm (Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr)


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Schuetze von Waechtersbach kuendigte Tat in Dorfkneipe an | hessenschau.de | Panorama

Die Tat hätte also möglicherweise verhindert werden können, wenn die Zeugen sofort die Polizei gerufen hätten.
Zumindest scheinen da 1-2 Stunden vergangen zu sein.


> Die Tat geschah gegen 13 Uhr [...]
> 
> Kneipenwirt Dirk R. äußert sich am Tag danach zurückhaltend. Er bestätigt, dass der mutmaßliche Schütze gegen 11 Uhr in die Kneipe kam und "ganz normal seine zwei, drei Bier getrunken" habe. Dann sei K. weggefahren
> [...]



Es bleibt also nur die Forderung nach mehr Zivilcourage, solche Ankündigungen  - egal ob offline oder online -  sofort der Polizei zu melden.

_____________________________________________

Rechtsextreme Feindeslisten: Betroffene fuehlen sich allein gelassen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das klingt positiv. Schießwütig ist unsere Polizei nichtenke ich an die USA ist das ein signifikanter Unterschied
Deutschland: Polizisten erschossen 2018 bei Einsaetzen elf Menschen - SPIEGEL ONLINE_



DKK007 schrieb:



			... Die Tat hätte also möglicherweise verhindert werden können...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

"... Im Gegensatz dazu fand das LKA in Baden-Württemberg "keine Hinweise auf eine Straftat" ...."_
Wenn ich so etwas zum Thema Todeslisten lese, dann graut es mir. Liebe Polizisten, Rechtsextreme sind keine lustigen Onkels von nebenan.wann geht das in eure Köpfe rein. Es bestätigt wieder einmal den Verdacht, dasss ihr bestimmte Gruppen unterstützt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Betroffene fühlen sich allein gelassen


Das ganze fällt unter StGB 138 und die Zeugen sollten sich warm anziehen. 
§ 138 StGB Nichtanzeige geplanter Straftaten - dejure.org


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Damit bekommt man US Bürger, mit denen man noch sachlich argumentieren kann, immer!
Wie kann es sein, das die US Polizei 40 mal mehr Menschen tötet im Einsatz, als die die deutsche Polizei, aber die USA nur 4 mal mehr Einwohner haben als Deutschland?!

Danach müssen sie dann auch meistens die weiße Fahne hissen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Statistik zu Polizeieinsaetzen: Schuesse alle sechseinhalb Tage | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Statistik zu Polizeieinsaetzen: Schuesse alle sechseinhalb Tage | tagesschau.de


Das ist auch in der Tat ein Problem, dazu die schlechte und überteuerte Ausrüstung. Nur weil ein paar Idioten da draußen mit Maschinengewehren auf Polizisten Schießen gibt es schussfeste Jacken mit Keramikeinlagen, die aber so stoßempfindlich sind, dass sie im praktischen Einsatz versagen. Ich sage auch mit keinem Wort, dass Polizisten zur Zeit einen beneidenswerten Job haben und dass ich nicht dankbar für die relative Sicherheit im Land bin. Wären da nicht die schwarzen Schafe, über die wir hier reden.

Wie steht es doch in Deinem Link:
_"Dass Einsatzkräfte nicht öfter zur Waffe griffen, halten die  Polizeigewerkschaften angesichts der Gewalt gegen Polizisten für  bemerkenswert."_


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In Dänemark sollen mehrere Unschuldige aufgrund falscher Telefondaten verurteilt wurden sein. Wobei so etwas nicht nur die Vorratsdatenspeicherung betreffen wird, sondern z.B. auch die Funkzellenabfrage, welche auch in Deutschland oft genutzt wird. 
Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Wurden in Daenemark Unschuldige wegen falscher Telefondaten verurteilt? | Politik
Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Zivilgesellschaft sieht neue EU-Kommissionspraesidentin am Zug | heise online

Sachsen: Funkzellenabfragen vervierfachen sich in fuenf Jahren – netzpolitik.org
Informationsfreiheit: Das Bundeskriminalamt will ein Geheimdienst sein – netzpolitik.org
Dabei ist zu bedenken, dass die Daten hunderter Unverdächtiger, welche den gleichen Funkmast nutzen erfasst werden.


Edit:
BDK in den Medien - Datenklau beim LKA: BDK-Chef warnt vor Vorverurteilung — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> In Dänemark sollen mehrere Unschuldige aufgrund falscher Telefondaten verurteilt wurden sein.


Das sage ich ja immer schon, diese ganze unbestimmte Datensammelei ergibt eine Verkehrung der Beweislast. 
Heute muss man seine Unschuld beweisen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

"Feindeslisten" von Rechtsextremen 
*Seehofer sieht Freiheit und Demokratie bedroht
*
_Im Internet kursieren Listen mit "Feinden" - erstellt von Neonazis.
 Innenminister Seehofer zeigt sich alarmiert, die Polizei erkennt indes 
keine akute Gefahr._
Horst Seehofer zu rechtsextremen Feindeslisten: Bedrohung fuer Demokratie - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Da werden Menschen dieser Liste ungebraucht, bedroht und mit Messer verletzt und die Polizei hält das wieder mal für harmlose Kinderspiele. Was muss im Land noch passieren, damit die Polizei aufwacht?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wo findet man die Listen denn nun eigentlich?


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Pruegelei bei Stadtfest im Saarland: Polizei muss sich vor Jugendlichen zurueckziehen

Angesichts solcher Zustände ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte sinkt. Was muss im Land noch passieren, damit die Politik aufwacht?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Muss man halt mehr Leute einstellen. Am besten welche, die auch französisch können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Muss man halt mehr Leute einstellen. Am besten welche, die auch französisch können.


Oder einfach Länderübergreifend die Bereitschaftsstaffeln anfordern.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei das auch nur die Symptome kuriert. Wenn ich hier lese, dass rund 50 Schüler mal eben vor einer Polizeiwache randalieren und diese quasi belagern, ist das nichts, was man auf Dauer mit erhöhter Polizeipräsenz lösen kann. Der Fisch stinkt woanders her.

Ja ja, das waren angeblich alles keine Schüler besagter Schule, sondern Freunde und Bekannte der Schüler. Vermutlich alle mit Migrationshintergrund, weil's gerade so im Trend liegt und Migrantenkinder bekanntlich im gymnasialen Umfeld so stark präsent sind. Irgendwie muss man's ja erklären, wenn man nicht einräumen will, dass Deutschland in erster Linie ein Autoritätsproblem hat.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oder einfach Länderübergreifend die Bereitschaftsstaffeln anfordern.


Waren halt keine Linken. Da wäre das locker-flockig von der Hand gegangen, wenn da nur ein roter Stern zu sehen gewesen wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei die Einstufung von SItzblockaden als linksextreme Gewalt mittlerweile auch von jüngeren Polizeibeamten kritisiert wird. 

Da muss halt auch bei den oberen alten Dienstposten ein Umdenken erfolgen und doch mal auch das rechte Auge geschärft werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Schuesse in Waechtersbach: Eritreer wurde Opfer wegen seiner Hautfarbe | hessenschau.de | Panorama
> 
> 
> Gaffer bei Unfaellen: Sachsen wuenscht sich haertere Strafen
> ...



Verstehe nicht, wieso man da weitere Gesetzte braucht. Behinderung von Einsatzkräften ist strafbar, Behinderung von Rettungsmaßnahmen allgemein kann einem sogar eine Mitschuld einbringen und alle Gaffer in Fahrzeugen machen sich bereits der Verkehrsbehinderung sowie der missbräuchlichen Nutzung öffentlicher Straßen ohne Sondergenehmigung schuldig. Da könnte man massenhaft gegen vorgehen, nur wird in Deutschland halt gegen bestimmte Tatbestände gar nicht vorgegangen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Schuetze von Waechtersbach kuendigte Tat in Dorfkneipe an | hessenschau.de | Panorama
> 
> Die Tat hätte also möglicherweise verhindert werden können, wenn die Zeugen sofort die Polizei gerufen hätten.
> Zumindest scheinen da 1-2 Stunden vergangen zu sein.
> ...



Mehr Zivilcourage? Der Wirt hat Mordankündigungen gegen Ausländer als ganz normales Kneipengespräch eingestuft und sich wohl auch selbst schon fremdenfeindlich geäußert. Das ist keine mangelnde Courage, das ist mangelndes Problembewusstsein. Und damit meine ich nicht mangelndes Bewusstsein für die Existenz rechtsextremer Gewalt, sondern ein mangelndes Bewusstsein dafür, dass Rechtsextremismus ein Problem ist.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei das Problem des Rechtsextremismus eigentlich spätestens seit den Naziaufmärschen in Chemnitz letzten Sommer jeder erkannt haben sollte.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das Problem des Rechtsextremismus eigentlich spätestens seit den Naziaufmärschen in Chemnitz letzten Sommer jeder erkannt haben sollte.



Leider nein, da haben sich viele Leute eher darauf konzentriert, dass auf einem Konzert gegen Rechts auch Linksextreme aufgetreten sind.

Für sogenannte "besorgte Bürger" ist es viel schlimmer, wenn eine Punkband irgendwann mal fragwürdige Textzeilen geträllert hat, als wenn Rechtsextreme andere Menschen bedrohen, attackieren und dann und wann mal jemanden umbringen. Laut Aussage besorgter Bürger ist so ein Hassverbrechen alle paar Jahre auch absolut normal.

Zwischen dem, was auch der letzte Vollpfosten inzwischen begriffen haben sollte und dem, wie besagte Vollpfosten die Welt sehen, klafft eine Schlucht, in der man den Mond verstecken kann. Mitsamt der Mondnazis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wie ich schon sagte: Mangelndes Problembewusstsein in Bezug auf rechtsextreme Gewalt bedeutet in Deutschland nicht, dass man rechtsextreme Gewalt nicht wahrnehmen würde. Sondern es bedeutet das man diese Gewalt nicht als Problem sieht, sondern gut findet.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die gleiche gefahr die von Rechts ausgeht geht auch von Links aus, genauso wie eine Gefahr vom Islam ausgeht. Oder von Leuten die Muslime sind.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die gleiche gefahr die von Rechts ausgeht geht auch von Links aus,



Wenn die Gefahr gleich ist, warum ist dann die Zahl und Schwere linksextremer Gewalttaten um ein Mehrfaches geringer?



> genauso wie eine Gefahr vom Islam ausgeht. Oder von Leuten die Muslime sind.



Bei - deiner Lesart folgend - 1,9 Milliarden gefährlichen Personen weltweit solltest du es vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen, den Planeten zu wechseln.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Jeder versucht nur sein Ideal durchzusetzen nichts anderes, der linksextreme strom ist genauso gefährlich der wie der rechtsextreme. Nach dem Koran kann man nicht leben der muss neu geschrieben werden, um damit in Deutschland zu leben. Euer Heldentum könnt ihr ablegen, hier ist keiner opfer nur die leute die was verloren haben. Damit man wie ein Moslem leben kann in Deutschland, muss der Koran neu geschrieben werden. Weil gibt halt Moslems die wie Nazis sind und meinen Ungläubige behandeln zu können wie die wollen. Ja die 2te Wiederholung ist Absicht...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die gleiche gefahr die von Rechts ausgeht geht auch von Links aus, genauso wie eine Gefahr vom Islam ausgeht. Oder von Leuten die Muslime sind.


Nein, ganz und gar nicht, nicht einmal im Ansatz. Das sind übliche Gerüchte von bestimmter Seite. Im Gegensatz zu stramm durchorganisierten Rechtsextremen sind die Linksextremen ein Haufen unstrukturierter Einzeltäter. Und Morde gehen von der linken Ecke nicht aus, die RAF ist auch Geschichte, ganz im Gegensatz zum NSU, der immer noch vom Verfassungsschutz gedeckt wird. Meine Meinung



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jeder versucht nur sein Ideal durchzusetzen nichts anderes


Naja, die einen haben unsere Verfassung als Ideal und wollen sie erhalten, andere wollen sie zerstören.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jeder versucht nur sein Ideal durchzusetzen nichts anderes, der linksextreme strom ist genauso gefährlich der wie der rechtsextreme.



Ein Umformulieren deiner Behauptung ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage, die ich hiermit wiederhole: Wenn die Gefahr gleich ist, warum ist dann die Zahl und Schwere linksextremer Gewalttaten um ein Mehrfaches geringer?



> Nach dem Koran kann man nicht leben der muss neu geschrieben werden, um damit in Deutschland zu leben.



Niemand kann allein nach irgend einer religiösen Schrift - also weder dem Koran, der Bibel, dem Talmud, den Veden etc. - leben, weder in Deutschland noch anderswo. Das merkt man schon allein daran, dass in besagten Werken nicht alle lebensnotwendigen Funktionen erklärt sind.  



> Euer Heldentum könnt ihr ablegen, hier ist keiner opfer nur die leute die was verloren haben.



Das jetzt noch mal auf Deutsch und in sinnvoll, bitte.



> Damit man wie ein Moslem leben kann in Deutschland, muss der Koran neu geschrieben werden.



Auch den Koran kann man übrigens - rein technisch gesehen - nicht neu schreiben, da er nach eigenen Angaben ein von Gott exklusiv autorisiertes Werk ist. Das nehmen die meisten religiösen Schriften für sich in Anspruch und die jeweiligen Gläubigen werden daher eine Neufassung nicht als Autorität akzeptieren.

Das Problem ist ohnehin die Auslegung. Wer es gut meint, interpretiert eine Schrift ganz anders als jemand, der seine Untaten damit rechtfertigen will. Die Bibel kann man beispielsweise auch so lesen, dass die Menschen zur Abwechslung einfach mal nett zueinander sein sollten, aber es wurden und werden damit auch Mord und Totschlag legitimiert. 



> Weil gibt halt Moslems die wie Nazis sind und meinen Ungläubige behandeln zu können wie die wollen.



Es gibt auch Christen, Juden, Hindus und Buddhisten und Atheisten, die (wie) Nazis sind und meinen, Un- oder Andersgläubige behandeln zu können wie sie wollen.


Führen deine Ansagen eigentlich noch irgendwo hin, oder wolltest du nur mal loswerden, was dir gerade zusammenhanglos durch den Kopf schießt?


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Links und Rechtsextreme sind was Gewaltaten angeht vieleicht unterschiedlich von der Statistik her, kann sein, muss aber nicht ich glaube davon garnichts, ich habe schon live beide Gruppen gewaltätig gesehen (mein Bruder ist rechtsradikal). Trotzdem sind es beide extreme Gruppen, sowohl die Linke als auch die Rechte sind schon lange überholt. Die nehmen sich beide nichts in ihrer extremer Ausführung das gilt auch für den Islam, der hier nichts zu suchen hat, zumindest in der Form wie es von Rechtsradikalen gewohnt ist. Ich bin aber auch kein Christ oder gehöre sonst irgendeiner Religion an. Weil ich persönlich Religionen meistens nur so erlebt habe, das andere Leute einen etwas vorschreiben wolle woran sie sich nicht selbst zu halten haben. Das gilt nicht nur für den Islam sondern, auch für den christlichen Glauben...


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die nehmen sich beide nichts in ihrer extremer Ausführung ...


Wusste gar nicht, dass die Brandbomben in Rostock-Lichtenhagen von Linksradikalen geworfen wurden.
Oder die in Mölln. Oder Solingen.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass die Brandbomben in Rostock-Lichtenhagen von Linksradikalen geworfen wurden.
> Oder die in Mölln. Oder Solingen.



Wir müssen uns nicht einig darüber werden wer was gemacht hat, ich bin dafür das jeder in Frieden lebt mit seinen Ansichten. Es gibt aber Menschen die müssen anderen Feuer unterm Arsch machen und das hat kein Gesicht...


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Links und Rechtsextreme sind was Gewaltaten angeht vieleicht unterschiedlich von der Statistik her, kann sein, muss aber nicht ich glaube davon garnichts, ich habe schon live beide Gruppen gewaltätig gesehen (mein Bruder ist rechtsradikal).



Ich habe auch schon eine Kindergärtnerin gewalttätig erlebt. Sind demnach also Rechtsextreme, Linksextreme und Kindergärtnerinnen gleichermaßen gefährlich? - Nein, sind sie nicht, weil die Häufigkeit und durchschnittliche Schwere eben doch relevant sind.

Niemand behauptet, dass nicht auch Linksextreme Gewalt ausüben. Sie machen üben allerdings nur signifikant seltener und weniger intensiv Gewalt aus. Und daraus ergibt sich auch ein deutlich geringerer Handlungsbedarf.



> das gilt auch für den Islam, der hier nichts zu suchen hat, zumindest in der Form wie es von Rechtsradikalen gewohnt ist.



Strafrechtlich verfolgt werden Personen - gänzlich unabhängig von ihrer jeweiligen Ideologie oder ihren Glaubens - wegen strafbarer Handlungen, die sie begehen. Das gilt für Rechte, Linke, Muslime, Christen und Atheisten etc. gleichermaßen.
Wenn man jede politische und/oder religiöse Gruppe wegen der Taten von Extremisten aussperren würde, wäre Deutschland leer.



> Ich bin aber auch kein Christ oder gehöre sonst irgendeiner Religion an. Weil ich persönlich Religionen meistens nur so erlebt habe, das andere Leute einen etwas vorschreiben wolle woran sie sich nicht selbst zu halten haben. Das gilt nicht nur für den Islam sondern, auch für den christlichen Glauben...



Wo liegt das Problem? Niemand kann dich hierzulande zwingen, dich irgend einer Gruppe anzuschließen, zu der du nicht gehören willst. Außer vielleicht zur Gruppe der Steuerzahler, darum kommst du nicht herum.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon eine Kindergärtnerin gewalttätig erlebt. Sind demnach also Rechtsextreme, Linksextreme und Kindergärtnerinnen gleichermaßen gefährlich? - Nein, sind sie nicht, weil die Häufigkeit und durchschnittliche Schwere eben doch relevant sind.


Wobei der Vergleich mit der Kindergärtnerin schon sehr weit hergeholt ist.

Früher gab es linken Terror (RAF) und bei den Chaostagen wird auf kräftig mitgemischt.
Genauso wie es regelmäßig Anschläge von Linksextremen gibt auf Parteibüros anderer Parteien usw.

Das muß man auch gar nicht runterspielen und verharmlosen.

Und wer mit Steinen und Molotowcocktails auf Polizisten wirft, ist nicht besser als jemand der Politiker erschiesst.
Weil in Kauf genommen wird, dass sich Polizisten ernsthaft verletzten oder sogar getötet werden können.

Solche Leute sollten und müssen die volle Härte des Gesetzes zu spüren bekommen!

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Extremisten aller Gruppierungen: Links, Rechts, Hooligans, Araber CLans, Salafisten, Rocker, Reichsbürger.
Da muß der Staat härter durchgreifen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns nicht einig darüber werden wer was gemacht hat, ich bin dafür das jeder in Frieden lebt mit seinen Ansichten. Es gibt aber Menschen die müssen anderen Feuer unterm Arsch machen und das hat kein Gesicht...


Nein muss ich nicht. Wenn jemand der Meinung ist ich habe kein Existenzrecht weil ich jüdische Vorfahren habe und Pole bin werde ich einen Teufel tun und diese Ansicht akzeptieren.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zum NSU, der immer noch vom Verfassungsschutz gedeckt wird.



Sogar Tatsache. Schließlich wurde er vom BfV mit ausgebaut.
Der erste, genauso wie der zweite. Wobei es möglicherweise sogar ein identisches großes Netzwerk gibt.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Extremisten aller Gruppierungen: Links, Rechts, Hooligans, Araber CLans, Salafisten, Rocker, Reichsbürger.
> Da muß der Staat härter durchgreifen.



Ich bin grundsätzlich deiner Ansicht, muss dabei aber immer an die sarkastische Bemerkung denken: "Leute, die extreme Ansichten haben, gehören allesamt erschossen!"

Will sagen, wenn der Staat nur mit Härte reagiert, läuft er in Gefahr, genauso extrem zu werden wie das, vor dem er seine Bürger gemäß Staatsauftrag zu beschützen hat. Der Staat hat das Gewaltmonopol unter der Auflage, dass er diese Gewalt verhältnismäßig einsetzt.

Und wenn beispielsweise vom Verfassungsschutz - einem staatlichen Organ - jahrelang die linke Szene unter Einsatz aller Mittel überwacht und die rechte Szene ignoriert oder sogar gehätschelt wird, während die ersten randalieren und die zweiten systematisch Menschen ermorden, ist das nicht verhältnismäßig. Randalierer gehören als Randalierer behandelt und Mörder als Mörder.

Ignorieren darf man Extremisten und Fundamentalisten keines Lagers, aber wenn sich hier oder anderswo jemand hinstellt und wider der Faktenlage behauptet, die Gefährdung durch alle Gruppen wäre identisch, lasse ich das nicht unwidersprochen durchgehen, weil es ganz klar eine Relativierung und Verharmlosung der größeren Bedrohung darstellt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsätzlich deiner Ansicht, muss dabei aber immer an die sarkastische Bemerkung denken: "Leute, die extreme Ansichten haben, gehören allesamt erschossen!"
> 
> Will sagen, wenn der Staat nur mit Härte reagiert, läuft er in Gefahr, genauso extrem zu werden wie das, vor dem er seine Bürger gemäß Staatsauftrag zu beschützen hat. Der Staat hat das Gewaltmonopol unter der Auflage, dass er diese Gewalt verhältnismäßig einsetzt.


Klar es sollte verhältnismäßig sein. Dafür bin ich auch.
Ich meine auch nicht nur körperliche Gewalt, sondern bessere und schnellere Anwendung von Gesetzen und notfalls Verschärfung der Gesetze.
Weil manche lachen hier über den deutschen Staat. Weil sie eh nicht viel zu befürchten haben.

In Berlin z.B. ist die Justiz teilweise am kapitulieren:Goerlitzer Park: Die rosa Linien offenbaren Berlins Drogen-Dilemma - WELT

Es gibt noch zahlreiche andere Beispiele. Aber wenigstens geht man jetzt härter gegen die Araberclans vor.




> Ignorieren darf man Extremisten und Fundamentalisten keines Lagers, aber wenn sich hier oder anderswo jemand hinstellt und wider der Faktenlage behauptet, die Gefährdung durch alle Gruppen wäre identisch, lasse ich das nicht unwidersprochen durchgehen, weil es ganz klar eine Relativierung und Verharmlosung der größeren Bedrohung darstellt.


Schwierig. Kann man  wirklich von einer größeren Bedrohung sprechen, weil statistisch gesehen vielleicht die meisten Anschläge von rechts verübt werden?
Wenn irgendwo ein fundamentalistischer Schläfer schlummert und einen großen Anschlag plant, dann ist der wohl die größere Bedrohung.

Aber ich will dadurch keinesfalls die Gefahr von rechts verharmlosen.
Es gibt nur mehrere Bedrohungen auf die der Staat eingestellt sein muß.


----------



## efdev (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> In Berlin z.B. ist die Justiz teilweise am kapitulieren:Goerlitzer Park: Die rosa Linien offenbaren Berlins Drogen-Dilemma - WELT


Hoffentlich kapitulieren die demnächst überall bei dem Thema denn das ist eh reine Zeitverschwendung


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



efdev schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kapitulieren die demnächst überall bei dem Thema denn das ist eh reine Zeitverschwendung


Ach ja? Die verkaufen da nicht nur ein bißchen Marihuana sondern auch hartes Zeug.
Teilweise auch an Kinder.
Die machen da auch  härtere Drogen  rein damit die schneller abhängig werden.
Und die Dealer die dort sind arbeiten oft für Araber Clans.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



efdev schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kapitulieren die demnächst überall bei dem Thema denn das ist eh reine Zeitverschwendung


In Bayern ist die Welt noch in Ordnung
Heldenhafter Polizist hindert Jugendlichen durch Beinschuss daran, an Joint zu ziehen

und weiter im Thema

_"[...] Wir erleben derzeit eine neue Qualität der Gewalt: In Zittau, Mainz,  Kassel, Berlin, Duisburg und Leipzig, im Osten wie im Westen der  Republik. Wer angesichts der bundesweiten Aktionen von "NSU 2.0",  "Nordkreuz" und "Combat 18" noch Einzeltäterthesen proklamiert,  verschließt die Augen vor der Realität: In Deutschland agieren  organisierte und hochgerüstete rechtsextreme Netzwerke....
[...]
Die jüngste Zunahme der Gewalt bestätigt, dass die Rechtsextremisten die  derzeit größte Gefahr für unsere Demokratie und Gesellschaft sind -  auch weil sie Teile der Sicherheitsbehörden unterwandert haben, wie die  wiederkehrenden Skandale um Verfassungsschutz, Polizei und Bundeswehr  zeigen.
[...]
Beleidigungen, Drohungen, Volksverhetzung und der öffentliche Aufruf zu  Straftaten sind Tatbestand des Strafrechts und werden dennoch von  Rechten oft ungehindert verwendet. Auch deren parlamentarischer Arm, die  AfD, schürt seit Jahren verbal den Hass und trägt erhebliche moralische  Mitverantwortung an der aktuellen Gewalteskalation: Begriffe wie  "Volksverräter", "Invasoren", "Bevölkerungsaustausch" und  "Messermigration" gehören zum rhetorischen Standardrepertoire der  meisten AfD-Politiker. Die Konsequenz der andauernden Agitation sind  Todeslisten.
[...]_
Denn wenn dem Rechtsextremismus freie Hand gelassen wird, leben wir in  einer Gesellschaft, in der Polizisten vor Kitas patrouillieren, in der  Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund Angst haben, auf die Straße zu gehen,  in der Juden und Muslime ihre Religion nicht ausleben können. Kurzum:  in der die Freiheit des Individuums massiv eingeschränkt ist."
Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger: Rechte Hetze schlaegt in Terror um - SPIEGEL ONLINRE

Danke Frau Leutheußer-Schnarrenberger, für die Zusammenfassung dessen, was hier bisher auf 680 Beitragen zusmmengetragen wurde. Bleibt die Frage, warum nicht gehandelt wird?


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In Bayern ist die Welt noch in Ordnung
> Heldenhafter Polizist hindert Jugendlichen durch Beinschuss daran, an Joint zu ziehen


Man braucht das Ganze auch nicht ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Immerhin mal eine Durchsuchung. Was für Idioten, die ein Leben nach dem_ "germanischen Sittengesetz"_ fordern. Vielleicht sollten wir über diese Deppen einen Thing abhalten und sie dann im Moor versenken. Ob sie das so wollen?    

*Razzien bei Rechtsextremen in vier Bundesländern
*_Die Bundesanwaltschaft hat eine  Razzia gegen mutmaßliche Mitglieder der rechtsextremen "Wolfsbrigade"  angeordnet: In Sachsen-Anhalt, Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen und  Niedersachen wurden Wohnungen durchsucht._
Rechtsextremismus: Razzien in vier Bundeslaendern - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Bleibt nur die Frage, warum erst jetzt. Die Gruppen gibt es seit Jahren....


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _ "germanischen Sittengesetz"_


Moment, das war doch die Richtung der Neonazis wie Rieger anhingen: Artgemeinschaft – Germanische Glaubens-Gemeinschaft wesensgemaesser Lebensgestaltung – Wikipedia

Passend dazu und auch wenn schon von 1993: Das braune Netzwerk




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-En-fnqz7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Polizeigewalt: 12.000 Verdachtsfaelle illegaler Polizeigewalt pro Jahr | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## seahawk (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und das sind nur jene, die damit zur Polizei gehen. Die Dunkelziffer dürfte weit höher liegen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die 12000 sind schon mit Dunkelziffer. Das Hellfeld umfasst etwa 2000 Fälle.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Aus dem Artikel:




> Der Kriminologe Singelnstein sieht in den Fällen von mutmaßlicher Polizeigewalt deswegen vor allem die Staatsanwaltschaften in der Verantwortung. Diese wollten ihr Verhältnis zur Polizei nicht belasten. *Außerdem gebe es in den Staatsanwaltschaften die Grundannahme, dass Anzeigen wegen Körperverletzung im Amt in der Regel unberechtigt seien.* Das führe dazu, dass man eher selten Anklage erhebe.



und



> Polizisten sind grundsätzlich dazu befugt, Gewalt anzuwenden. *Diese muss sich jedoch nach dem Prinzip der Verhältnismäßigkeit richten.* Auch muss ein Polizist oder eine Polizistin immer das geringste Mittel wählen.



Klar sind Anzeigen berechtigt wenn grundlos oder unverhältnismäßig Gewalt angewendet wurde. 
Die wollen nur nichts gegen solche Polizisten unternehmen.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Dann hätten sie ja auch keine Polizisten mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Kretschmer wirbt jetzt erst mal mit 1000 neuen Polizisten für Sachsen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehr Zivilcourage? Der Wirt hat Mordankündigungen gegen Ausländer als ganz normales Kneipengespräch eingestuft und sich wohl auch selbst schon fremdenfeindlich geäußert. Das ist keine mangelnde Courage, das ist mangelndes Problembewusstsein. Und damit meine ich nicht mangelndes Bewusstsein für die Existenz rechtsextremer Gewalt, sondern ein mangelndes Bewusstsein dafür, dass Rechtsextremismus ein Problem ist.



Das gehört eben zur Zivilcourage mit dazu, überhaupt erst mal eine Gefährdungssituation zu erkennen. Sei es nun der ältere Herr, welcher auf dem Spielplatz ein Kind anspricht oder eine Rangelei unter Kindern am Bahnsteig. 
Da ist dann auch nicht immer sofort klar, ob das nun Spaß ist, oder ernst. 

Die Frage ist dann halt, ob man wie die anderen wegschaut, oder eingreift. 

Auch wenn das Original schon 25 Jahre alt ist [1993], ist die Botschaft gerade wieder hoch aktuell: Ezé Wendtoin - SAGE NEIN - Konstantin Wecker cover - Album "INZWISCHEN DAZWISCHEN" | YouTube


----------



## JePe (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Samthandschuhe© ausgezogen: Kasseler Polizei bei rechter Demo mit Schlaegen und Pfefferspray gegen passive Gegendemonstranten.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Waren vielleicht die Beamten, welche dem NSU(2.0) in Hessen angehören.

Der Typ mit dem Tränengas hat gleich schon so einen Nazischeitel. Auf dem Video ist das nochmal ungeschnitten zu sehen: YouTube
Ansprache Fehlanzeige. 

Ermittlungen laufen aber schon: Polizeigewalt bei Demo? Ermittlungen gegen Beamten – FFH.de


----------



## Mahoy (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ermittlungen laufen aber schon: Polizeigewalt bei Demo? Ermittlungen gegen Beamten – FFH.de



Es darf allerdings bezweifelt werden, dass die Ermittlungen, selbst wenn sie ein Fehlverhalten feststellen, in disziplinarische Maßnahmen münden, die diesen Namen auch verdienen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

gelöscht...

Ich war zu langsam


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die gleiche gefahr die von Rechts ausgeht geht auch von Links aus, genauso wie eine Gefahr vom Islam ausgeht. Oder von Leuten die Muslime sind.



Falsch.

(Und das war schon mehr Antwort, als ein Post auf dem Niveau verdient)




Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wer mit Steinen und Molotowcocktails auf Polizisten wirft, ist nicht besser als jemand der Politiker erschiesst.
> Weil in Kauf genommen wird, dass sich Polizisten ernsthaft verletzten oder sogar getötet werden können.



Jemand, der die Chance einer "ernsthaften Verletzung" "in Kauf nimmt", ist "nicht besser" als jemand, der kaltblütig mordet? Willst du diese Position wirklich vertreten oder dein Post vielleicht besser dahinstecken, wo es hingehört??




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das gehört eben zur Zivilcourage mit dazu, überhaupt erst mal eine Gefährdungssituation zu erkennen. Sei es nun der ältere Herr, welcher auf dem Spielplatz ein Kind anspricht oder eine Rangelei unter Kindern am Bahnsteig.
> Da ist dann auch nicht immer sofort klar, ob das nun Spaß ist, oder ernst.



Also ich würde erkennen nicht dazu zählen, da es passiv und damit ungefährlich ist. Erst zum Handeln braucht man Courage - im Falle von den von dir geschilderten Fällen also auch schon beim Ansprechen zur genaueren Eingrenzung. Aber im Falle von öffentlich geäußerten Mordplänen ist nicht die Erkennung das Problem.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Es darf allerdings bezweifelt werden, dass die Ermittlungen, selbst wenn sie ein Fehlverhalten feststellen, in disziplinarische Maßnahmen münden, die diesen Namen auch verdienen.



Ich finde es schon schlimm genug, dass jemandem, der außerhalb des gesetzlichen Rahmens leichte bis schwere Körperverletzungen verübt, maximal disziplinarische Maßnahmen drohen...


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jemand, der die Chance einer "ernsthaften Verletzung" "in Kauf nimmt", ist "nicht besser" als jemand, der kaltblütig mordet? Willst du diese Position wirklich vertreten oder dein Post vielleicht besser dahinstecken, wo es hingehört??


Ernsthafte Verletzungen können auch zum Tode führen.
Der einzige Unterschied ist das der Mord geplant war.
Ansonsten ist das bewerfen mit Steinen und Mollis genauso kaltblütig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon schlimm genug, dass jemandem, der außerhalb des gesetzlichen Rahmens leichte bis schwere Körperverletzungen verübt, maximal disziplinarische Maßnahmen drohen...


Genau darum geht esd in diesem Thema, genau darum. Die Polizei hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten massiv verändert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Verletzungen können auch zum Tode führen.
> Der einzige Unterschied ist das der Mord geplant war.
> Ansonsten ist das bewerfen mit Steinen und Mollis genauso kaltblütig.



Demnach sind auch alle Polizisten, die Gummigeschosse oder Tränengasgranaten abfeuern oder Wasserwerfer einsetzen in deinen Augen auf dem Niveau von Mördern? Das kann nämlich auch alles zum Tode führen und die Wahrscheinlichkeit unterscheidet sich nicht einmal sonderlich von einem Polizisten in Schutzausrüstung, der einen Stein abbekommt.

(Bei kleinen Steinen respektive den wesentlich beliebteren Bierflaschen dürften Todesfolgen sogar nahezu ausgeschlossen sein, solange die Opfer Helme tragen. Und große Pflastersteine, die man in Aufnahmen aus den 70ern manchmal sieht, scheint heute keiner mehr zu werfen. Müssten die Krawallos ja auf Distanzen ran, bei denen sie nicht mehr sicher flüchten können, wenn sie sowas schweres nehmen würden...)


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ja ok der Vergleich passt vielleicht nicht so ganz. Sorry.

Dennoch verurteile ich auch linke Gewalt! Hier im Thread wird ja ziemlich einseitig nur auf die Gewalt von Rechts und der Polizei hingewiesen.


----------



## Mahoy (4. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dennoch verurteile ich auch linke Gewalt! Hier im Thread wird ja ziemlich einseitig nur auf die Gewalt von Rechts und der Polizei hingewiesen.



Es geht ja auch explizit um das Fehlverhalten von Sicherheitskräften. Unter diesen gibt es Gewalt aus Frust und/oder aus rechter Gesinnung, aber wie viele davon sind überhaupt politisch links und gewalttätig?


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch explizit um das Fehlverhalten von Sicherheitskräften. Unter diesen gibt es Gewalt aus Frust und/oder aus rechter Gesinnung, aber wie viele davon sind überhaupt politisch links und gewalttätig?


Jetzt momentan sind mir auch keine Fälle bekannt.

Aber ursprünglich ging es ja auch um linke Randale bei den Chaostagen usw.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ursprünglich ging es ja auch um linke Randale bei den Chaostagen usw.


Nein, darum ging es nie. Hier in diesem Thema geht es ausschließlich darum, was unsere Sicherheitskräfte für einen Blödsinn machen. Ablenkungen und Relativierungen, dass andere ja auch und hier und da irgendwas passiert, interessiert überhaupt nicht. Eine Polizei hat sich neutral zu verhalten und wenn sie das nicht mehr tut, dann wird es gefährlich im Staat. Warum z.B. werden denn Rechtsradikale vor jeder Durchsuchung gewarnt?


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum z.B. werden denn Rechtsradikale vor jeder Durchsuchung gewarnt?



Hmmm... mag sein, dass wir deutschlandweit evtl. ein Problem haben - was ich logischer Weise nicht beurteilen kann.
Was ich beurteilen kann ist, dass hier im LK Rosenheim, tiefstes und schwärzestes Bayern, wo ich arbeite, 
die Polizei recht rabiat und zielgerichtet gegen die nicht wenigen  sog. Reichsbürger hier in der Umgebung und definitiv nicht mit Vorwarnung vorgehen.

Was ich für sehr richtig und wichtig halte und die Aussage bitte nicht pauschal stehen lassen möchte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



compisucher schrieb:


> Was ich für sehr richtig und wichtig halte und die Aussage bitte nicht pauschal stehen lassen möchte.


_"Vor jeder Durchsuchung"_ war vermutlich etwas übertrieben. Mir reicht aber auch schon ein Fall, und es sind bedeutend mehr, weil Rechtsradikale oder deren Sympathisanten  in der Polizei rein gar nichts zu suchen haben, ebenso keine Rassisten und noch weniger jemand, der seine Gewaltbereitheit nicht im Griff hat. Das 95% oder mehr der Polizisten ehrbare Mitbürger sind, steht außer Frage. Besonders schön wäre es, wenn dieser Anteil der ehrbaren Polizisten aufhören würde, die schwarzen Scharfe zu decken.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Gedanken eines Polizisten und Vaters: Das virale Teilen angeblicher “Polizeigewalt” erzeugt nur Hass und einen weinenden Elfjaehrigen – Polizist=Mensch


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ist halt die Frage, was der 11-jährige in den asozialen Netzwerken zu suchen hat.
Das ist schließlich ein klarer Verstoß gegen die DSGVO.

Da sollte der Vater also noch mal ein klares Wort mit seinem Sohn reden und die Accounts am besten gleich löschen.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Darum geht es doch gar nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Doch. Denn ohne die asozialen Netzwerke hätte der Polizist und der Sohn das Problem jetzt nicht.

Vielleicht mal nicht nur die Überschrift lesen, sondern die komplette Seite. 
Das die asozialen Netzwerke ein Problem sind, wird da nämlich auch direkt angesprochen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht.


Du willst uns also sagen, dass wir keinesfalls Polizeigewalt anprangern dürfen, weil es die Kinder von Polizisten, die in Foren, in denen darüber gerdet wird, gar nichts zu suchen haben, negativ beeinflussen könnte? Sehr guter Ansatz, das hörte ich einen Angeklagten vor Gericht auch einmal sagen, dass er doch keinesfalls verurteilt werden darf, weil seine Kinder dann zusammenbrechen würden.

Ob in diesen Fällen vielleicht Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht werden? Warum begehen in Hamburg hunderte Polizisten schwere Straftaten und die anderen 30.000 halten die Klappe? Warum fangen Polizisten nicht an, die schwarzen Schafe auszusortieren? Warum?


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal nicht nur die Überschrift lesen, sondern die komplette Seite.
> Das die asozialen Netzwerke ein Problem sind, wird da nämlich auch direkt angesprochen.


Ich habe den ganze Artikel gelesen. Aber was unterscheidet denn diesen Thread hier von den "asozialen" Netzwerken?
Hier wird seitenlang gegen die Polizei rumgehetzt.
Und so getan als wäre der Großteil der Polizei so.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es wird nicht rumgehetzt, sondern Fakten zu Skandalen gesammelt. 
Zumal ich selber mit dem Bereich zutun habe.






Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber was unterscheidet denn diesen Thread hier von den "asozialen" Netzwerken?



Im Zweifel, dass der Seitenbetreiber der deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit unterliegt und nicht seinen Hauptsitz in Steueroasen mit schlechten Datenschutzprüfern oder gar in einem Briefkasten in Panama oder Malta liegen hat.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich finde es ja gut wenn auf Mißstände usw hingewiesen wird.
Aber ich hatte hier öfter den Eindruck das es sehr allgemein gehalten wurde.
Es gibt mit Sicherheit mehr oder minderschwere Fehlverhalten bei der Polizei.
Die sollten auch straftrechlich verfolgt werden.
Es mag auch eine Dunkelziffer geben.
Aber ich glaube fest daran, dass diejenigen immer noch eine kleine Minderheit darstellen und die meisten Polizisten korrekt ihren Dienst machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es gibt mit Sicherheit mehr oder minderschwere Fehlverhalten bei der Polizei.
> Die sollten auch straftrechlich verfolgt werden..


Und Dir ist bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, dass Polizisten nicht mit Strafverfolgung rechnen müssen, denn wer, außer befreundeten Polizisten würde ermitteln?


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die sollten auch straftrechlich verfolgt werden.



Nur liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit als Polizist für Gewalt angeklagt zu werden nur bei einem zwanzigstel im Vergleich zur normalen Bevölkerung.

Man könnte auch überspitzt sagen, wer ungestraft prügeln will, muss zur BePo gehen.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das weiß ich. Dann muß sich dahingehend eben etwas ändern.


----------



## JePe (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier wird seitenlang gegen die Polizei rumgehetzt.



Noe. Allenfalls werden konkrete Vorkommnisse festgehalten und verlinkt. Wenn Du hier "Hetze" findest, zitier sie bitte.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und so getan als wäre der Großteil der Polizei so.



Again: Noe. Der (hoffentlich) deutlich ueberwiegende Teil der PolizistInnen macht wertvolle Arbeit und tut dies mit den besten Absichten. Um so wichtiger ist es - auch um des  Ansehens dieser Menschen willen! -, dass solche "Staatsdiener", die das nicht tun, identifiziert, bestraft und aus dem oeffentlichen Dienst entfernt werden. Wer mit Befugnissen ausgestattet wird wie ein Angehoeriger der Polizei und sie so missbraucht, wie es Einzelne nachweislich tun, hat im Dienst am Gemeinwesen nichts verloren, sondern gehoert zu seinesgleichen: hinter Schloss und Riegel.

Und was den "Beitrag" des nicht genannt werden wollenden Polizisten angeht - wer herumbelehrt, man moege sich mit Begrifflichkeiten wie "Gewaltmonopol" auseinandersetzen und dann nur ein paar Buchstaben spaeter so einen hier raushaut: _"Ich bin gleichzeitig nachsichtig mit der ‘Generation Z‘, die erst wieder lernen muss, dass das Nichterfuellen von Pflichten auch Konsequenzen hat"_ ,,, der sollte sich vielleicht selbst klarmachen, dass es nicht nur ein Gewaltmonopol, sondern auch eine Gewaltenteilung gibt. Die "Nichterfuellung von Pflichten" stellt (noch) ein Gericht fest - und die "Konsequenzen" a. k. a. Strafmass auch. Und oeffentliches Auspeitschen gehoert iirc nicht mehr zum Repertoire.

Bei der Pruegelorgie, die der Aufhaenger fuer seinen "Beitrag" ist, kann ich uebrigens beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, welcher notwendige "unmittelbare Zwang" gegen die am Boden sitzenden / liegenden angewendet wird und welcher "Kontext" es rechtfertigen koennte, mal eben im Vorbeigehen a bisserl Traenengas zu verspruehen, so als sei es Konfetti am Rosenmontag. Dazu haette der anonyme Buchstabenspender sich ja aeussern koennen, aber Ueberraschung!, hat er nicht. Laufende Ermittlungen und so. Was bei denen wohl herauskommen wird? Bei Hartmut Dudde war´s eine Befoerderung, Besoldung nach B3 auf Lebenszeit inklusive. Mit der Begruendung, er haette eine bundesweite "Reputation".

So kann man das natuerlich auch formulieren.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Jetzt momentan sind mir auch keine Fälle bekannt.
> 
> Aber ursprünglich ging es ja auch um linke Randale bei den Chaostagen usw.


Welche Chaostage? Die gab es ewig nicht mehr. Und das letzte mal hat die Polizei weggeprügelt was bunte Haare.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Welche Chaostage? Die gab es ewig nicht mehr. Und das letzte mal hat die Polizei weggeprügelt was bunte Haare.



Meinst du die "Chaostage" zur "Chaostage"-Filmpremiere in Hannover?  2007/2008 rum?


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ne 2000.


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Im Netz sind weitere rechte Terroristen aufgetaucht. Feindbild offene Gesellschaft: Freier Zugang zu antisemitischer Webseite | tagesschau.de
Die Liste von Nürnberg 2.0 führt u.a. vermeinliche Linksextremisten auf. 
Auf der Liste ist auch der OB von Dresden (FDP) zu finden. Wie auch immer es Leute schaffen FDP und Links auf eine Liste zu setzen.


Edit:


Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier wird seitenlang gegen die Polizei rumgehetzt.
> Und so getan als wäre der Großteil der Polizei so.



Um mal als Gegenansicht die Sache aus Sicht  der Polizei zu beleuchten:
Schlechte Nachrichten  — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter
Neue Studie zu "Polizeigewalt": Sebastian Fiedler kritisiert Forscher scharf — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ok der Vergleich passt vielleicht nicht so ganz. Sorry.



Und das ist keine Kleinigkeit - ein Großteil von Debatten zu derartigen Themen basiert oft auf vollkommen unangemessenen Gleichsetzungen. Da muss man sich leider immer genau durchdenken, wer was wieso wirklich macht, damit man Trag- und Schuldweite korretk erfasst.



> Dennoch verurteile ich auch linke Gewalt! Hier im Thread wird ja ziemlich einseitig nur auf die Gewalt von Rechts und der Polizei hingewiesen.



Naja: Gewalt durch die Polizei ist gemäß Titel das Thema des Threads. Ist nicht verwerflich, gelegentlich Ontopic zu sein, oder? Und rechtsextreme Aktivitäten geduldet durch oder sogar innerhalb der Polizei sind leider auch ein Thema, das in den letzten Jahren massiv für berechtigtes Misstrauen gegenüber Ordnungskräften gesorgt haben.
Linksextreme dagegen? Innerhab der Ordnungshüter scheinbar gar nicht vertreten. Und außerhalb nicht anders aktiv, als seit Jahrzehnten. Seitdem es keine großräumig organisierten, gewaltbereiten Linksextremen mehr gibt, ist das Thema für Bevölkerung als Ganzes einfach von keiner großen Bedeutung mehr.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ursprünglich ging es ja auch um linke Randale bei den Chaostagen usw.



Es ging um das Vorgehen der Polizei gegen bürgerliche Demonstranten beim G20-Gipfel. Mit Chaostagen hat das nichts zu tun und mit linker Randale auch nicht. In einem Punkt noch mit nicht-linker Randale, gegen die die Polizei eben nicht vorgegangen ist, was hier ebenfalls ausführlich diskutiert wurde, da es dem Sicherheitsgefühl der Opfer dieser Randale massiv abträglich war, dass sie so allein gelassen wurden. Message aus Hamburg war eben: Nutze deine Bürgerrechte und die Polizei kassiert dich ein. Zünde Autos an und räum Supermärkte aus und die Polizei guckt zu. Das war die Situation, die den Thread gestartet hat.
Und seitdem ging es weiter bergab.

DKK hat recht, hier ging es nur um das "bergab".




Headcrash schrieb:


> Gedanken eines Polizisten und Vaters: Das virale Teilen angeblicher “Polizeigewalt” erzeugt nur Hass und einen weinenden Elfjaehrigen – Polizist=Mensch



Soviel zur Selbstdarstellung eines ggf. dirket beteiligten Polizisten. Selbst die Frankfurter Polizeiführung wählt andere Worte:
Mutmassliche Polizeigewalt auf der Zeil sorgt fuer Diskussionen

"hässliche Szenen", "möglicherweise überreagiert", "Extremsituation", "überfordert", "[zu] prüfen"
Nix mit "angebliche "Polizeigewalt"". Wenn die als Schmutzkampagne verbreitet wird, dann kann man das tatsächlich verurteilen. Hier geht es aber um einen Fall "mutmaßlicher gesetzeswidriger Polizeigewalt". Und darüber wird man die Öffentlichkeit auf alle Fälle informieren dürfen. Und wenn sich der Verdacht erhärtet, wird daraus "echte Polizeigewalt" und dann hat gerade auch der 11 Jährige ein Anrecht darauf zu erfahren, was für ein Arsch sein Vater ist. Und der hat dann zu Recht Erklärungsprobleme - wenn es denn so ist. Das bleibt abzuwarten. Dass "Polizistmensch.de" hier nicht abwartet, sondern schon einmal einseitig Position bezieht und Gegenpropaganda verbreitet, zeigt aber mal wieder wunderbar, wie es um Selbstkritik und Verständniss für Rechtsstaatlichkeit bei der Polizei bestellt ist...
Keinen Cent besser als die ACAB-Fraktion, im Gegensatz zu der aber hauptberuflich dafür bezahlt, besser und Vorbild zu sein. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du willst uns also sagen, dass wir keinesfalls Polizeigewalt anprangern dürfen, weil es die Kinder von Polizisten, die in Foren, in denen darüber gerdet wird, gar nichts zu suchen haben, negativ beeinflussen könnte?



Ich glaube er will sagen, dass 11 Jährige, die noch nicht in der Lage sind, mit solchen Informationen umzugehen, ohne Begleitung nichts im Internet verloren haben. Eine Feststelung, die ich so nur unterschreiben kann - und mit einem Zusatz versehen:
Wenn so etwas bei einem 11 Jährigen derart probelmatisch ist, das daraus ein öffentliches Problem gemacht wird, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie dieser Vater dem Kind in den nächsten drei Jahren genügend Medienkompetenz beibringen will beziehungsweise wie verfehlt die Erziehung bislang war? Einen 11 jährigen kann man noch offline halten und den Fall hier als verletzte Aufsichtspflicht abtun (schlimm genug). Aber als 14 jähriger sollte er dann in der Lage sein, sich selbstständig zu informieren (immerhin darf er 2 Jahre später an den ersten Wahlen teilnehmen), einschlielich Kriegsberichterstattung, Elend in der 3. Welt und in ganz persönlich betreffenede Kriminalität in Deutschland. In der Schule wird er spätestens dann mit den Massenmorden der Nazis konfrontiert. Aber drei Jahre vorher kriegt Schneeflöckchen ein Trauma, wenn er erfährt, dass Polizisten auch mal zuschlagen? Das wird eine steile Lernkurve.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das war die Situation, die den Thread gestartet hat.



Da muss ich dich korrigieren, das war der G20 Thread. Das ist ja wohl der Gipfel: Hamburg, G20 und die Krawalle
Der Thread hier wurde von iU bezüglich der Hannibal/Uniter/Nordkreuzgruppierung in der KSK/BW gestartet. Aktueller Stand: Dubioser Verein Uniter: "Hannibal" und seine Woelfe | STERN.de



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _",, Überall in Deutschland, auch in Österreich und der Schweiz, haben sich Gruppen formiert, die daran arbeiten, einen eigenen Staat im Staate aufzubauen. Mitglieder in diesen Gruppen sind Polizisten und Soldaten, Reservisten, Beamte und Mitarbeiter des Verfassungsschutzes, die unter konspirativen Bedingungen einen Plan hegen: Wenn sie die Zeichen sehen, wenn „Tag X“ da ist, wollen sie zu den Waffen greifen....."_
> Rechtes Netzwerk in der Bundeswehr: Hannibals Schattenarmee - taz.de
> 
> Oder auch
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Touché


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Thread hier wurde von iU bezüglich der Hannibal/Uniter/Nordkreuzgruppierung in der KSK/BW gestartet.


Genau, und je mehr ans Licht kommt, umso bestürzter werde ich.

#aufräumen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und hier ein Blick nach Frankreich. 

*G7 wirft mit Schnellabschiebung von Frankreich nach Deutschland Schatten voraus *
_Vor dem G7-Gipfel im französisch-baskischen Biarritz wurde ein Mitarbeiter von Radio Dreyeckland
 in Freiburg im Eilverfahren aus dem Land geworfen, ihm drohen nun 3 Jahre Haft bei Wiedereinreise_
Quelle: G7 wirft mit Schnellabschiebung von Frankreich nach Deutschland Schatten voraus | Telepolis

Das stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich, wenn Protest so vehement und unter Nutzung aller jurisitischen Optionen im Vorfeld niedergeschlagen wird. Das erinnert mich an Mittels eines Polizeistaates.


----------



## DKK007 (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wie soll denn da eine Abschiebung möglich sein?! Schließlich braucht man für Frankreich keine Visa, sondern kann in der EU frei reisen.
Da sollte er Klage einreichen. Zum Glück sitzt der EUGH in Luxemburg.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bis die Klage durch ist, ist das Treffen schon gelaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und der nächste Vertrauensbeweis in unsere Polizei. Wozu benötigt man so eine Waffe privat? Oder wurde sie irgendwo  vergessen und wer weiss wer hat sie jetzt? Und warum wird sowas nicht  sofort gemeldet?

_In Niedersachsen müssen sich acht Polizisten verantworten, weil in ihrer Dienststelle eine Maschinenpistole abhandengekommen ist. Das Verschwinden war intern mit Verzögerung gemeldet worden.
_Quelle: Niedersachsen: Maschinenpistole aus Polizeibestaenden verschwunden - SPIEGEL ONLINE


#aufräumen


----------



## DKK007 (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei in Sachen auch schon mal eine auf dem Autodach vergessen wurde und dann weg war. 
Pannen-Justiz Sachsen: MP5 verloren: Saechsische Polizei sucht Maschinenpistole - Panorama - Abendzeitung Muenchen


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie soll denn da eine Abschiebung möglich sein?! Schließlich braucht man für Frankreich keine Visa, sondern kann in der EU frei reisen.
> Da sollte er Klage einreichen. Zum Glück sitzt der EUGH in Luxemburg.



Die Reisefreiheit ist kein universelles (EU-) Menschenrecht oder irgendwas in der Art. Das ist einfach nur ein Übereinkommen, das jederzeit im Einzelfall (oder auch allgemein, s. tw. Aussetzung des Schengen-Abkommens) eingeschränkt werden kann.


----------



## JePe (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Stimmt - aber die Huerden fuer eine Verweigerung sind hoch. Einerseits wuerde ich hier eher nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Anforderungen erfuellt sind; andererseits genuegt TP nicht meinen Anspruechen an sorgfaeltig recherchierten Journalismus. Sollte stimmen, was da steht, rechtfertigt es aber Besorgnis.


----------



## DKK007 (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Warum sollte das nicht simmern. So kompliziert war die Sachlage schließlich nicht.

Polizeikontrolle, Festnahme, Freiheitsberaubung, Entführung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



JePe schrieb:


> andererseits genuegt TP nicht meinen Anspruechen an sorgfaeltig recherchierten Journalismus. .


Meinen auch nicht, es ist zuerst einmal ein Indiz


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

15.08.2019: Herausgabe von Todeslisten: Journalist klagt gegen BKA (Tageszeitung junge Welt)


----------



## Mahoy (18. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> 15.08.2019: Herausgabe von Todeslisten: Journalist klagt gegen BKA (Tageszeitung junge Welt)



Deutschland ist vermutlich das einzige Land der Welt, in dem der Datenschutz (evtl. vorgeschobenen) das berechtigte Interesse überwiegt zu erfahren, ob man womöglich demnächst auf der eigenen Terrasse erschossen wird ...


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Welche Rolle spielt der Beamten-Alltag? Studie untersucht rechte Tendenzen bei der Polizei — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Deutschland ist vermutlich das einzige Land der Welt, in dem der Datenschutz (evtl. vorgeschobenen) das berechtigte Interesse überwiegt zu erfahren, ob man womöglich demnächst auf der eigenen Terrasse erschossen wird ...


Wo liegt der Datenschutz, wenn man Betroffenen auf einer Liste sagt, dass sie auf dieser Liste stehen? Man soll ja nicht die mListe veröffentlichen. Die Polizei hat nur keine Lust, sich die Arbeit zu machen. Darüber hinaus interessiert es die Polizei doch nicht, ob ein paar "Linksextreme" wie der kasselener Regierungspräsident erschossen werden. 

Ich werde, je mehr ich zum Thema lese und tiefer einsteige immer ungehaltener mit dem, was in diesem Land passiert. Aber gut, es ist wie in allen Berufen. Als die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge auf den Arbeitsmarkt drängten, machte keiner mehr wie früher, was seine Profession war, sondern man macht das, wo es vermeintlich das meiste Geld gab. Seit dieser Zeit haben wir Ärzte, die lieber Golf spielen und Polizisten, die nicht mit Herz bei der Sache sind.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Rolle spielt der Beamten-Alltag? Studie untersucht rechte Tendenzen bei der Polizei — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


Es passiert etwas, ein Wunder

_" Aktuell laufen in Hessen noch 17 Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten  wegen des Verdachts auf rechtsextremistische Betätigung. In sechs  weiteren Fällen wurden bereits Kündigungen ausgesprochen. "

_Dann würde ich jetzt nur gerne wissen, ob die gekündigten  Polizisten verstanden haben, dass es ausschließlich an ihrem eigenen  Verhalten lag, oder pb sie wie üblich die Schuld in den "roten  Richtern", Originalton Polizist beim letzten Klassentreffen, liegt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

-Doppelt, kann weck -


----------



## Nightslaver (18. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann würde ich jetzt nur gerne wissen, ob die gekündigten  Polizisten verstanden haben, dass es ausschließlich an ihrem eigenen  Verhalten lag, oder pb sie* wie üblich die Schuld in den "roten  Richtern", *Originalton Polizist beim letzten Klassentreffen, liegt.



Schrieb die Frau die in ihrem Profilbild selbst mit roter Kutte unterwegs war und regelmäßig in ihren Post über Themen und Personen urteilt.


----------



## Mahoy (18. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schrieb die Frau die in ihrem Profilbild selbst mit roter Kutte unterwegs war und regelmäßig in ihren Post über Themen und Personen urteilt.



Sprach der schwarze CDU/CSU-Rabe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schrieb die Frau


Es geht aber nicht um mich, sondern darum, dass der gewöhnliche Polizist, dessen Arbeit von der Verteidigung wegen grober Mängel in der Regel zerrissen wird, meint, es länge Originalton an_ "roten Richtern"_, anstatt einfach bei sich selber anzufangen. Und auf Basis dieser Erfahrung frage ich mich nur, ob diese gekündigten Polizsten jetzt beginnen nachzudenken, oder ob sie, was ich vermute, in rechtsradikale Milieu abdrifften und sich dem Terrorismus hinwenden. Das sind meine Gedanken und Sorgen. 

Wenn ein Polizist mit all seinem spezifischen Wissen und seinen Beziehungen wegen Rechtsextremismus aus dem Polizeidienst fliegt, halt ich eine Fussfessel für einen zu definierenden Zeitraum für angemessen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*

Erst hat man jahrelang geschlafen und will jetzt nicht nur gegen millitante Rechte, sondern auch gegen freiheits Rechte und grund Rechte vorgehen.   
Vorratsdaten-speicherung: BKA plant Massnahmen gegen militante Rechte - ComputerBase 

Btw. die Aufstockung des Personals finde ich gut, weitere Gesetzesverschärfungen sind aber nicht wirklich nötig.   
Über den Paragrafen wegen den Feindeslisten, kann man nachdenken. Aber da muss dann auch genau definiert werden, was so eine Feindesliste ausmacht. (Da fehlen jetzt halt Details)   
Schließlich ist auch im Grunde auch die Datenbank mit den Gefährden eine Art Feindesliste.

Edit: zweite Quelle, Bekaempfung des Rechtsex-tremismus: Das BKA macht ernst - taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

News:
Mordfall Luebcke: Beschuldigte verfuegten ueber 46 Schusswaffen - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Luebcke-Mord: Mutmasslicher Komplize hatte legal Waffen | tagesschau.de

Ist auch interessant, was der Verfassungsschutz, welcher selbst nicht eingreifen darf (Trennungsgebot), anscheinend alles weiß, ohne dass die Polizei informiert wird:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/ndr-wdr/luebcke-komplize-waffe-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Das Verfahren gegen Markus H. wurde später allerdings eingestellt. Außerdem teilte das LfV der Stadt mit, dass H. sich unter dem Pseudonym "Stadtreiniger" in rechtsextremistischen Foren äußere. In einem dieser Foren soll sich der Rechtsextremist nach Recherchen von NDR, WDR und SZ damals bereits über das Beschaffen von Waffen ausgetauscht haben.


Dies sollte auch mit Trennungsgebot möglich sein, indem der Verfassungsschutz z.B. eine Strafanzeige stellt und die Polizei dann auf Grundlage der Polizeigesetze bzw. StPO selbst Beweise erhebt. 

Der Nächste Justizirrtum zeichnet sich ab:
Angeklagter im Chemnitz-Prozess - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mit 46 Waffen gehört man vermutlich zu den ganz besonders besorgten Bürgern.

Und auch mit Waffenbesitzkarte ist es schon etwas verdächtig, wenn man Waffen - die übrigens teilweise von der Genehmigung nicht abgedeckt sind (Stichwort Maschinenpistole) - in einem Erdloch versteckt, was zudem meines Wissens nicht ganz konform mit den Aufbewahrungsvorschriften sein dürfe. Aber was weiß ich schon, ich habe ja seit vier Jahren keine privaten Schusswaffen mehr und war auch noch nie besorgter Bürger.

Es gilt die Unschuldsvermutung: Vermutlich wollten der Tatverdächtige und seine Sportsfreunde diese Waffen nie oder doch nur zu ganz besonderen Anlässen verwenden, also zum Beispiel für Besuche bei gemeingefährlichen "Volksverrätern" oder um eine "Umvolkung" abzuwenden. Da muss man einfach mal Verständnis für haben und die Sorgen dieser armen Menschen ernst nehmen!

Wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hier findet man mal aktuelle Zahlen zur TKÜ in Baden-Württemberg. 
BW: Jaehrlicher Bericht zur Lokalisierung von Mobiltelefonen und praeventiver TKUE — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter
"1984" ist im Vergleich zur heutigen Wirklichkeit eine Utopie — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## DKK007 (24. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

VG Wiesbaden zur Informationsfreiheit: Rechtsextreme "Feindesliste" muss nicht veroeffentlicht werden

FragDenStaat:
"Feindesliste" von rechtsextremen Preppern: Wir verklagen Bundeskriminalamt
Feindeslisten und „Nordkreuz“: Mit dieser Klage geht es weiter

Mal sehen, wer am Ende zuständig ist. 

Aber interessant, was das BKA so an Personalkosten für seine Mitarbeiter berechnet:


			
				https://fragdenstaat.de/anfrage/sogenannte-feindesliste/ schrieb:
			
		

> • Die Gebühren werden auf der Grundlage der tatsächlichen Kosten auf Basis folgender, festgelegter pauschalen Personalkostensätze des Bundes unter Berücksichtigung des Verwaltungsaufwandes erhoben
> • EUR 60 pro Stunde für Mitarbeiter des höheren Dienstes.
> • EUR 45 pro Stunde für Mitarbeiter des gehobenen Dienstes.
> • EUR 30 pro Stunde für Mitarbeiter des mittleren Dienstes.



45 Euro pro Stunde * 160 Stunden im Monat = 7200 € / Monat.
Da gibt die Besoldungstabelle irgendwie nur ein Brutto von 2867,5€ (A9-1) bis 5112€ (A12-8) her.


----------



## Slezer (24. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Lohnnebenkosten *hust*


----------



## Mahoy (24. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Von irgend etwas muss man ja die V-Leute bezahlen ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Von irgend etwas muss man ja die V-Leute bezahlen ...


Das sind übliche und günstige Stundensätze. Zu jedem Indianer gehört ein Rechner, Ausrüstung, ein Büro und sein Anteil an Häuptlingen und Verwaltung. Die Stundensätze sind sehr niedrig, wenn man Polizisten z.B an Fussballvereine verleiht, um dort den Mob im Griff zu halten. Apropos, müssen das die kommerzell arbeitenden Vereine der ersten Liga, die alles andere als "gemeinnützige Vereine" sind, inzwischen selber bezahlen, oder sind das wieder Quersubventionen von unten nach oben?


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Apropos, müssen das die kommerzell arbeitenden Vereine der ersten Liga, die alles andere als "gemeinnützige Vereine" sind, inzwischen selber bezahlen, oder sind das wieder Quersubventionen von unten nach oben?



Soweit ich weiß, gilt ein Fußballspiel als öffentliche Veranstaltung und die Sicherheit bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen fällt in den Bereich der Polizei. Sie muss also da sein und kann da keine Rechnung ausstellen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Apropos die Hools laufen ja auch unter dem Radar. Die findet auch der Spießbürger toll so lange sie für ihre Verein sind.


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

UEberpruefung privater Fotos von Polizisten im Internet geplant | heise online


----------



## Mahoy (25. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> UEberpruefung privater Fotos von Polizisten im Internet geplant | heise online



Ich weiß nicht, ob mir der Vorstoß gefällt. Sicherlich sollte de Dienstherr ein Auge darauf haben, ob Beamte sich in ihrer Freizeit in einer Weise verhalten, die nicht ihren Dienstpflichten und ihrer besonderen Position entspricht, aber Polizisten sind Menschen mit Privatleben und gehören nicht unter Generalverdacht.

Der Effekt von Beamten mit privaten Internet-Ruhm ist, sofern sie sich grundlegend korrekt verhalten, auch der, dass damit viel Bürgernähe und Akzeptanz erzeugt wird.

Zudem umweht das Ganze ein Hauch von Aktionismus, so nach dem Motto "Schaut mal, wir schauen hin!"
Ist ja schön und gut, aber ich fände es besser, wenn auf Hinweis (!) genau hingeschaut würde und es auch mal Konsequenzen gäbe. Ob Polizist(inn)en Bilder ihres Frühstücks teilen, ihre Muskeln spielen lassen oder im Bikini posieren, beschädigt weder das Amt noch stellt es die Kompetenz der Beamten in Frage. Da sieht es schon anders aus, wenn sie in einschlägigen Gruppen extreme politische Ansichten vertreten/unterstützen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind übliche und günstige Stundensätze. Zu jedem Indianer gehört ein Rechner, Ausrüstung, ein Büro und sein Anteil an Häuptlingen und Verwaltung. Die Stundensätze sind sehr niedrig, wenn man Polizisten z.B an Fussballvereine verleiht, um dort den Mob im Griff zu halten. Apropos, müssen das die kommerzell arbeitenden Vereine der ersten Liga, die alles andere als "gemeinnützige Vereine" sind, inzwischen selber bezahlen, oder sind das wieder Quersubventionen von unten nach oben?



Es gibt zwar immer wieder Vorstöße von Hinterbänklern, aber bislang hat sich kein Politiker getraut, Millionen fußballmögende Wähler gegen sich aufzubringen. Sogesehen auch nicht ganz verkehrt - wenn sehr viele Leute ein Interesse darin haben, ist der Einsatz gemeinschaftlicher Mittel demokratisch legitimiert. Was mich viel mehr daran stört ist die Personalkonzentration auf den Schutz von Gewalttätern. Würde man alle Festnehmen und zu hohen Strafzahlungen verdonnern, die Stress machen, würden sich solche Einsätze a) rentieren und b) mittelfristig erledigen.

So sind sie ein Riesenzuschussgeschäft, denn die genannten Stundensätze sind echt lächerlich billig. Eine Stunde VW-Mechaniker samt Equpiment und Ausbildung (was jetzt beides durchaus aus dem Niveau eines Staatsbeamten liegen könnte) kostet z.B. an die 200 €, aber einen Polizeihauptmeister gibt es für 30 €?
Vielleicht sollte ich vor der nächsten Reparatur mal nachfragen, ob sie glauben mit 20 abgerechneten Minuten auskommen. Weil wenn ich das gleiche Geld in 2 Stunden gezielte Ermittlung investiere, finden die garantiert etwas, dass den Laden teurer kommt als meine Karre für umme flott zu machen  .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar immer wieder Vorstöße von Hinterbänklern, aber bislang hat sich kein Politiker getraut, Millionen fußballmögende Wähler gegen sich aufzubringen. Sogesehen auch nicht ganz verkehrt - wenn sehr viele Leute ein Interesse darin haben, ist der Einsatz gemeinschaftlicher Mittel demokratisch legitimiert. .


Viele Menschen? Es sind durchschnittlich 720.000 Bundesbürger [1] jeden Samstag im Stadion der ersten Liga, also weniger als ein Prozent der Bevölkerung. Das hat mit Mehrheit wenig zu tun. Und warum verdammt noch mal bekommen es die Deppen von Fanatikern nicht hin, sich nciht zu Prügeln? Gibt es bei Handball und Eishocke auch nciht, nur im Schau sollen die Hooligans überhand nehmen, traue ich der Fachpresse [2].

30 Millionen Gewinn macht der FC Bayern [3] und sozialisiert wie es sich gehört, die Kosten. Was würde sich für den Fussballfan ändern, wenn der Verein die Polizeieinsätze bezahlt, wie es das jeder kommerzielle Konzertveranstanter mit seinen Ordnern auch run muss. 

*Quellen:*
[1] 1. Bundesliga - Besucherzahlen 
 [2] Hooligans provozieren Schachspielabbruch
[3] FC Bayern: Rekordumsatz und satter Gewinn!
...


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 30 Millionen Gewinn macht der FC Bayern [3] und sozialisiert wie es sich gehört, die Kosten. Was würde sich für den Fussballfan ändern, wenn der Verein die Polizeieinsätze bezahlt, wie es das jeder kommerzielle Konzertveranstanter mit seinen Ordnern auch run muss.



Oder alternativ in von ihm präferierter Art und Weise dafür Sorge trägt, dass im Umfeld seiner Veranstaltung nicht - im Vergleich zu anderen Veranstaltungen ähnlicher Größe - überdurchschnittlich häufig Polizeieinsätze erforderlich werden.
Man sollte solche Debatten mit einem Lösungsansatz, nicht mit der Sanktion für versäumte Lösungen beginnen.

Im Endeffekt läuft es daraus hinaus, dass man einfach generalisiert, wie hoch der durchschnittliche polizeiliche Aufwand für (kommerzielle*) Veranstaltungen bestimmter Größe ist. Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, wird in Rechnung gestellt.

(*Beispielsweise wären hier Demontrationen auszunehmen, da diese der politischen Meinungsbildung dienen und keine Einnahmen generieren.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Man sollte solche Debatten mit einem Lösungsansatz, nicht mit der Sanktion für versäumte Lösungen beginnen.)


Wir leben in der freien Marktwirtschaft. Sobald es für Vereine kostenpflichtig wird, werden sie handeln.
Außerdem legt man die Kosten auf die Verursache um. Was meinst Du, wie oft es sich der typische Hool
leisten kann, für die Kosten des Einsatzesa aufzukommen?  Genau das erhöht die Lernfähigkeit.

Aber in dem Bereich habe ich bisher mein Vertrauen in die Polizei nicht verloren. Immerhin sorgen sie
weitestgehend für Ruhe.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir leben in der freien Marktwirtschaft. Sobald es für Vereine kostenpflichtig wird, werden sie handeln.
> Außerdem legt man die Kosten auf die Verursache um. Was meinst Du, wie oft es sich der typische Hool
> leisten kann, für die Kosten des Einsatzesa aufzukommen?  Genau das erhöht die Lernfähigkeit.



Den durchschnittlichen Rowdie stört es nicht und er lernt auch nichts daraus, wenn der Verein höhere Kosten hat und diese vielleicht auf die Besucher von Spielen umlegt. Vereine werden die Ticketpreise niemals so erhöhen können, dass es gewaltbereite Fanatiker schmerzt, aber rechtschaffene Fans trotzdem dabei bleibt. Das ist nicht nur illusorisch, sondern auch eine Kollektivstrafe, die genau jene Menschen trifft, die bereits unter den hauptamtlichen Stänkerern leiden, die man eigentlich damit treffen will.

Was Randalierer stört ist, wenn sie kontrolliert, dokumentiert, spezifisch sanktioniert (also ihrer Privilegien als Ultras/Subtras beraubt) und in letzter Instanz aus den Stadien verbannt werden. Sprich, die Maßnahmen müssen resolut und zielgerichtet sein. Das Problem ist, dass bei Fehlverhalten seitens der Vereine noch viel zu oft sämtliche Augen inklusive der Hühneraugen zugedrückt werden, weil der gewollte Fanblock und die nicht gewollten Hools eine gewissen Schnittmenge haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Den durchschnittlichen Rowdie stört es nicht und er lernt auch nichts daraus, wenn der Verein höhere Kosten hat und diese vielleicht auf die Besucher von Spielen umlegt. Vereine werden die Ticketpreise niemals so erhöhen können, dass es gewaltbereite Fanatiker schmerzt, aber rechtschaffene Fans trotzdem dabei bleibt.


Ähhhh, die kleine Gruppe Gewalttätiger kann sehr schnell vor Gericht zu mehreren hunderttausend Euro Strafe verurteilt werden. Die machen das dann garantiert nicht wieder. Dazu solte die Strafe "bundesweites Stationverbot" intensiver eingesetzt werden. Es geht doch nur um eine handvoll Idioten. Und wenn die weg sind, braucht man auch keine Polizei mehr.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ähhhh, die kleine Gruppe Gewalttätiger kann sehr schnell vor Gericht zu mehreren hunderttausend Euro Strafe verurteilt werden. Die machen das dann garantiert nicht wieder.



Was sollen die 100.000€ Strafe bringen?
Wenn das alles Hartzer sind, ist es denen völlig egal, wie hoch die Strafen sind. Die werden eh nie zahlen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn das alles Hartzer sind, ist es denen völlig egal, wie hoch die Strafen sind. Die werden eh nie zahlen können.


Hools sind in der Regel typische Mittelstandsvertreter mit spießigem Haus und Familie, die am Wochenende die Sau raus lassen. Und genau die trifft man da, wo es weh tut. Und da reichen ein paar Präzedenzfälle, und der Mob wird es verstehen, was er da anrichtet.

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab, es geht um die andere Seite


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hools sind in der Regel typische Mittelstandsvertreter mit spießigem Haus und Familie, die am Wochenende die Sau raus lassen. Und genau die trifft man da, wo es weh tut. Und da reichen ein paar Präzedenzfälle, und der Mob wird es verstehen, was er da anrichtet.



Na ja, ich kenne das jedenfalls völlig anders.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei es den Hooligans auch nicht um den Sport selbst geht.

Beim Fussball mit Nazis plaudern?: Rechte Hooligans und ihr "Machtmonopol" - n-tv.de
Ausschreitungen in Chemnitz: Rechtsextreme wollten Migranten jagen | tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ach was, Hetzjagd. Eine Hetzjagd isses erst, wenn´s in der NZZ steht. So sieht´s aus!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



JePe schrieb:


> Ach was, Hetzjagd. Eine Hetzjagd isses erst, wenn´s in der NZZ steht. So sieht´s aus!


*Maaßen über Chemnitz: "Es war definitiv keine Hetzjagd, weil niemand Jagdhorn spielte" 
*_"Wenn es tatsächlich zu Hetzjagden gekommen wäre, hätte ja jemand eine muntere Fanfare
 auf einem Jagdhorn gespielt und es wären Pferde und Hunde im Einsatz gewesen", so Maaßen_
Quelle: Internet*
...
*


----------



## shadie (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hools sind in der Regel typische Mittelstandsvertreter mit spießigem Haus und Familie, die am Wochenende die Sau raus lassen. Und genau die trifft man da, wo es weh tut. Und da reichen ein paar Präzedenzfälle, und der Mob wird es verstehen, was er da anrichtet.
> 
> Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab, es geht um die andere Seite



Das trifft vielleicht auf die "schlauen" Anstifter zu, welche den Stein ins Rollen bringen.
Die Leute die die Gewalt dann ausüben sind sicherlich keine Mittelstandsvertreter mit spießigem Haus.
Das sind die dummen Bauern die sich beeinflussen lassen von den "schlauen" und die Gewalt real ausüben.

Wenn ich das schon lese, da schreiben diese Anstifter in den Chats, "sie haben gestern angeblich eine erfolgreiche Jagd gehabt".
Das ist doch reine Motivation für die Deppen, gibt keine Belege kein gar nix.
Und die Dummen Leute gehen dann auf die Straße und setzen das echt um.

Wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein, es ist so traurig das ist der Wahnsinn.
Dass man aus der Geschichte von damals rein gar nix gelernt hat ist der Hammer.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Maaßen über Chemnitz: "Es war definitiv keine Hetzjagd, weil niemand Jagdhorn spielte"
> *_"Wenn es tatsächlich zu Hetzjagden gekommen wäre, hätte ja jemand eine muntere Fanfare
> auf einem Jagdhorn gespielt und es wären Pferde und Hunde im Einsatz gewesen", so Maaßen_
> Quelle: Internet*
> ...



Hätte er doch recht. 
Das wäre die klassische Definition, wie man eine Hetzjagd veranstaltet.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ähhhh, die kleine Gruppe Gewalttätiger kann sehr schnell vor Gericht zu mehreren hunderttausend Euro Strafe verurteilt werden.



Sicherlich, aber was hat das noch mit deinem ursprünglichen Vorschlag zu tun, die Vereine finanziell in die Pflicht zu nehmen?

Und wie Treshold schon schrieb, darunter sind überdurchschnittlich viele Leute, bei denen nichts zu holen ist. Da reiht sich der Staat einfach nur in die Schlange der Gläubiger ein, die diesen Leuten bereits rektalpassant ist.
Aber schön, lass darunter versehentlich jemanden sein, der "nur" jung und dumm ist und vielleicht irgendwann genug verdient, um die Strafe abzustottern und im Prinzip noch die Kurve kriegen könnte. Meinst du, der kommt von der schiefen Bahn ab, wenn er mit astronomischen Schulden startet? Oder das er auch nur von seiner asozialen Einstellung abkommt, wenn er plötzlich auch noch finanzielle Gründe hat, die zivile Ordnung abzulehnen?



> Dazu solte die Strafe "bundesweites Stationverbot" intensiver eingesetzt werden. Es geht doch nur um eine handvoll Idioten. Und wenn die weg sind, braucht man auch keine Polizei mehr.



Jepp, da sprechen wir die selbe Sprache: Man muss diese Leute in ihrem Milieu treffen. Stadionverbote, Vereinsausschluss, Verbannung aus dem Fanblock, langwierige und demütigende Kontrollen (begründetermaßen, da einschlägig dafür bekannt, verbotene Gegenstände ins Stadion zu bringen). Wer nicht mehr mit seiner Gang abfeiern kann, ist ruckzuck weg vom Fenster.
Dazu natürlich die konsequente Verfolgung begangener Straftaten ... Ein kurze Haft-, gefolgt von einer langen Bewährungsstrafe und gemeinnützige Arbeit in minderschweren Fällen hat schon so Manchen zum Nachdenken gebracht, dem da sonst fremd ist. Und Unbelehrbare fahren wegen des Verstoßes gegen Bewährungsauflagen ohnehin wieder ein.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber was hat das noch mit deinem ursprünglichen Vorschlag zu tun, die Vereine finanziell in die Pflicht zu nehmen?
> 
> Und wie Treshold schon schrieb, darunter sind überdurchschnittlich viele Leute, bei denen nichts zu holen ist. Da reiht sich der Staat einfach nur in die Schlange der Gläubiger ein, die diesen Leuten bereits rektalpassant ist.
> Aber schön, lass darunter versehentlich jemanden sein, der "nur" jung und dumm ist und vielleicht irgendwann genug verdient, um die Strafe abzustottern und im Prinzip noch die Kurve kriegen könnte. Meinst du, der kommt von der schiefen Bahn ab, wenn er mit astronomischen Schulden startet? Oder das er auch nur von seiner asozialen Einstellung abkommt, wenn er plötzlich auch noch finanzielle Gründe hat, die zivile Ordnung abzulehnen?



Meine Meinung ist ja, dass solche Leute, die derartige Gewalttaten verüben, zuvor schon als Jugendliche aufgefallen sind -- sowas muss ja von irgendwo kommen.
Und solche Leute sind auch nicht mehr erziehbar. Die interessieren sich nicht für Strafen.
Und wer so eine Ideologie vertritt, eckt überall an. Wer also soll die beschäftigen? Wenn ich eine Firma habe und merke, dass so einer bei mir arbeitet, dann würde ich den feuern und fertig.

Ob es jetzt Studien gibt, wie die Verteilung bei den gewaltbereiten Hooligans sind, kann ich nicht beantworten, aber ich schätze, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit keiner geregelten Arbeit nachgeht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und Unbelehrbare fahren wegen des Verstoßes gegen Bewährungsauflagen ohnehin wieder ein.



Ich  kenne Fälle, wo jemand auf Bewährung nach einer erneuten Straftat erneut Bewährung bekommen hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber was hat das noch mit deinem ursprünglichen Vorschlag zu tun, die Vereine finanziell in die Pflicht zu nehmen?


Ich habe zwei Thesen auf einmal vertreten. Gut, das mag für viele zu viel des Guten sein, also noch einmal langsam in Siebenworthauptsätzen:

These 1:
Die Vereine sollen den Polizeieinsatz bezahlen

These 2:
Randalierern werden die Kosten aufgedrückt.

War das jetzt verständlich? 

Aua, und nicht hauen, auuua, nein, auua 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Jepp, da sprechen wir die selbe Sprache: Man muss  diese Leute in ihrem Milieu treffen. Stadionverbote


Das habe ich auch schon vorgeschlagen, aber es interessiert ja niemanden, was ich schreibe.

Auch nicht, dass wir uns von  Thema entfernen.  Hallo, Haaaallo
Hier geht es um Misstände unter den Sicherheitskräften.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Thesen auf einmal vertreten. Gut, das mag für viele zu viel des Guten sein, also noch einmal langsam in Siebenworthauptsätzen:



Ich werde versuchen, das meinerseits auch möglichst knapp zu behandeln, aber es ist ja meines Erachtens gerade das Problem, dass du ein komplexes Problem auf eine simple Lösung herunter brechen willst. 



> These 1:
> Die Vereine sollen den Polizeieinsatz bezahlen



Der Steuerzahler wird nicht entlastet, denn die Kosten für Polizeieinsätze erhöhen nicht das Polizeibudget.
Vereine werden nicht zum Handeln genötigt, weil sie die Kosten auf Mitgliedsbeiträge, Ticketpreise etc. umschlagen.
Diese Kosten wiederum treffen vielleicht die Vandalen, aber noch mehr bereits geplagte anständige Besucher, die Tickets für die ganze Familien kaufen und nicht nur eins zum fröhlichen Randalieren. 



> These 2:
> Randalierern werden die Kosten aufgedrückt.



Siehe oben, das bringt nicht so viel. wie man vermuten würde.

Nehmen wir mal an, du hättest recht, und das sind wirklich überwiegend bürgerliche Freizeit-Rambos. Meinst du, die werden friedlicher, wenn man sie durch exorbitante Geldstrafen in die Schulden treibt? Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn man ihre bürgerliche Existenz zerstört, werden sie zu Vollzeit-Hools. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass gerade bürgerliche Hools Familien haben, die solcherart in Sippenhaft genommen werden.

Dazu noch die rechtlichen Hürden:
Wer genau bezahlt die Kosten des Einsatzes? Die paar Hools, die zu doof waren, sich erwischen zu lassen und die anderen kommen gut weg?
Und wie wird das verteilt? Nach Köpfen der erwischten Hools oder nach Schwere der Schuld?
Und wie lange dauert das, bis die Schuldfrage überhaupt geklärt ist? Und welche Kosten bereiten die ausufernden Gerichtsverfahren?
Oder wollen wir für die zweifelsohne frustrierende, aber letztlich nicht weltbewegende Frage der Fan-Gewalt das Standrecht einführen?  



> Auch nicht, dass wir uns von  Thema entfernen.  Hallo, Haaaallo
> Hier geht es um Misstände unter den Sicherheitskräften.



Da kommen wir problemlos wieder hin: Einsätze gegen Hools belasten die Sicherheitskräfte und bauen noch mehr Spannungen auf, die sich in unpassender Weise und/oder zu unpassenden Anlässen entladen.

Ich denke manchmal (nicht ernsthaft), dass es Hools ja auf Haue anlegen, man also in solchen Fällen eine "Knüppel frei"-Regelung einführen könnte. Dann kann die Einsatzpolizei Dampf ablassen und verhaut keine renitenten Sitzblockierer und der Fight-Club-Bedarf der Hools wird womöglich auch gründlich rausgeklopft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

*- OFF TOPIC -*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Steuerzahler wird nicht entlastet, denn die Kosten für Polizeieinsätze erhöhen nicht das Polizeibudget.


Könnte von  meinen Vorgesetzten kommen. Die nennen das "EDAKOSTEN"
Ob die gebundenen Polizisten in der Zeit vielleicht etwas sinnvolles machen könnten?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Vereine werden nicht zum Handeln genötigt, weil sie die Kosten auf Mitgliedsbeiträge, Ticketpreise etc. umschlagen.


Wenn sie die Tickets teurer verkaufen könnten, würden sie das jetzt schon machen. Die Stadien sind nicht audverkauft, also sind die nPreise jetzt schon zu hoch oder vermutlich gerade beim wirtschaftlichen Optimum



Mahoy schrieb:


> Diese Kosten wiederum treffen vielleicht die Vandalen, aber noch mehr bereits geplagte anständige Besucher, die Tickets für die ganze Familien kaufen und nicht nur eins zum fröhlichen Randalieren.


Und es ist besser, wenn es die Bezahlen, die weder im Stadion sind noch Fussball interessiert? Typische Quersubvention



Mahoy schrieb:


> Meinst du, die werden friedlicher, wenn man sie durch exorbitante Geldstrafen in die Schulden treibt? Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn man ihre bürgerliche Existenz zerstört, werden sie zu Vollzeit-Hools.


Ja, wäre ich nicht der Meinung, würde ich es nicht vorschlagen. Genau das Mittel hilft gegen sporatische Eventschläger. Und nein, da sie Stadionverbot bekommen, Samstags und Santags Bundesbahnverbot wird es schwer für sie fallen Randale zu machen. Außerdme kann man per Gericht entscheiden, dass sie kein Fussball mehr sehen oder hören düften. Das geht, ja.. Und das sitzt. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass gerade bürgerliche Hools Familien haben, die solcherart in Sippenhaft genommen werden.


Die Familie steht laut Grundgesetz unter besonderem Schutz. Darum hat sie auch Verantwortung. Was spricht dagegen, dass mit ihrem Sohn verbietet, Randale zu machen? So wie jetzt geht es nicht weiter. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dazu noch die rechtlichen Hürden:
> Wer genau bezahlt die Kosten des Einsatzes? .


Die Vereine sollten wie alle Veranstalter ihre Sicherheitskonzepte vorlegen und umsetzen. Muss jeder, der ein Konzert veranstaltet. Im Fall des Falles greift zusätzlich die Polizei ein. Dann gibt es automatisch Verhaftungen gegen die Spalter. Komisch, bei Autonomen wird es doch angewendet. Schau dir die Strafen an, die nach dem G20 verhängt wurden und denk drüber nach.

Und wir sind immer noch Off topic


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Könnte von  meinen Vorgesetzten kommen. Die nennen das "EDAKOSTEN"
> Ob die gebundenen Polizisten in der Zeit vielleicht etwas sinnvolles machen könnten?



Damit wir zumindest wieder etwas on-topic sind: Sie könnten die gewonnene Zeit beispielsweise in die "Vereinsarbeit" für NSU 2.0 stecken oder noch ein paar CDs mit belastendem Material in Kindesmissbrauch-Ermittlungen ordentlich schreddern ...

Aber mal ernsthaft, es muss bei solchen Großveranstaltungen von Rechts wegen ohnehin Polizei vor Ort sein. Vom Kostenpunkt her macht es keinen Unterschied, ob sie dort einfach nur präsent sind oder sich mit Hools herumschlagen müssen. Vom psychologischen Standpunkt her natürlich durchaus.



> Und es ist besser, wenn es die Bezahlen, die weder im Stadion sind noch Fussball interessiert? Typische Quersubvention



Wie schon geschrieben, die Hooligan-Umtriebe führen nicht dazu, dass die Polizei mehr Budget bekäme. Auch dass sie anderswo nicht aktiv sein kann, weil sie sich um besagte Umtriebe kümmern muss, sorgt nicht dafür, dass der Personalstand erhöht würde. Sprich, die Kostenfrage ist unerheblich.

Wenn es darum geht, dem Staat zusätzliche Einnahmen zu bescheren, gibt es - obwohl ich selbst mit Fußball nur wenig anfangen kann, also nicht direkt betroffen wäre - genug andere Bereiche, in dem man kassieren könnte, anstatt bei Besuchern einer Sportveranstaltung, unter denen viele Familien mit Kindern sind, nur weil man auch ein paar Armleuchter mit abkassiert.
Da fallen mir beispielsweise die Flachzangen ein, die keine Rettungsgasse bilden, Rettungseinsätze als Gaffer behindern oder gar attackieren oder einfach mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit fahren oder sonstwie die Straßen unsicher machen. 



> Die Familie steht laut Grundgesetz unter besonderem Schutz. Darum hat sie auch Verantwortung. Was spricht dagegen, dass mit ihrem Sohn verbietet, Randale zu machen?



Und wenn's der Papa ist, der Randale macht? Mal abgesehen davon, das so einem missratenen Sohnemann die Argumente der Eltern vermutlich genauso gleichgültig sind wie die Regeln des Zusammenlebens, die er als hauptamtlicher Randalierer bricht.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, du hättest recht, und das sind wirklich überwiegend bürgerliche Freizeit-Rambos. Meinst du, die werden friedlicher, wenn man sie durch exorbitante Geldstrafen in die Schulden treibt? Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn man ihre bürgerliche Existenz zerstört, werden sie zu Vollzeit-Hools. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass gerade bürgerliche Hools Familien haben, die solcherart in Sippenhaft genommen werden.



Was aber höchstens bei der Strafzumessung eine Rolle spielen darf und nicht bei der Rechtswidrigkeit, noch bei der Schuldfrage.

Schließlich werden durch die Hooligans im Rahmen ihrer Tätigkeit diverse Straftaten wie Sachbeschädigung, Landfriedensbruch, Körperverletzung oder Brandstiftung begangen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was aber höchstens bei der Strafzumessung eine Rolle spielen darf und nicht bei der Rechtswidrigkeit, noch bei der Schuldfrage.



Jepp, deswegen scheiden meines Erachtens drakonische Strafzahlungen im sechsstelligen Bereich aus.
Schadensersatz für konkret versursachte Schäden sind eine ganz andere Geschichte ...


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Anstelle Geldstrafen kann auch einmal Stadion kehren wirken. Allerdings bietet da das Erwachsenenstrafrecht deutlich weniger Möglichkeiten, als das Jugendstrafrecht.

_____________________________

Btt:
Bonner Staatsanwalt fordert drei Jahre Haft fuer Ex-Polizisten | Koblenz | SWR Aktuell Rheinland-Pfalz | SWR Aktuell | SWR


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hools, die sich in Stadien treffen um dort zu randalieren und sich zu prügeln, kannst du nicht mit Geldstrafen oder ein paar Sozialstunden beikommen. Für die ist das "Sport". 
Das ist noch 'ne ganz andere Liga als die Kategorie Gaffer an Einsatzorten - für die gehört Gewalt schlicht zur Lebensmaxime.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hools, die sich in Stadien treffen um dort zu randalieren und sich zu prügeln, kannst du nicht mit Geldstrafen oder ein paar Sozialstunden beikommen. Für die ist das "Sport".
> Das ist noch 'ne ganz andere Liga als die Kategorie Gaffer an Einsatzorten - für die gehört Gewalt schlicht zur Lebensmaxime.



Dann wäre meine nicht ernstgemeinte "Knüppel frei"-Methode vielleicht doch ein brauchbares Mittel.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Artikel: Mehr als 300 Hamburger stehen auf einer Liste verhasster Personen, die unter Extremisten kursiert. Polizei hielt Infos bisher zurueck. — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter

Edit:
Nordkreuz-Gruppe - Rechtsextreme "Feindeslisten" bleiben das Geheimnis des BKA


			
				https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de/nordkreuz-gruppe-rechtsextreme-feindeslisten-bleiben-das.1001.de.html?dram:article_id=456684 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist Mitglied im Grünen-Landesvorstand von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Das hat gereicht, um auf der Nordkreuz-Liste zu kommen
> 
> „Es wurde nicht gesagt, welche Art von Daten wurde gesammelt, in welchem Umfang, zu welchem Zweck. Und es wurde auch nicht gesagt, ob diese Daten in irgendwelchen Foren noch existieren oder ob sie schon gelöscht sind. Und das hinterlässt so ein mulmiges Gefühl.“
> 
> ...




Feindeslisten: Sachsen nicht informiert | Saechsische.de

Wäre natürlich mal interessant, wie aktuell direkt die Daten sind.
Weil schon wenn auch nur eine alte Adresse oder der Nickname von einem Forum o.ä. als "wanted" zur Entdeckung ausgeschrieben ist, geht da mindestens eine abstrakte Gefahr aus.

Schließlich muss es nicht gleich der Mord sein. Es reichen schon kleinere Sachen um Leute zu verängstigen, wie ein verletztes Haustier oder eine abgebrannte Scheune, die sich nicht direkt als politische Straftat erkennen lassen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann wäre meine nicht ernstgemeinte "Knüppel frei"-Methode vielleicht doch ein brauchbares Mittel.


Mein Onkel ist seit jeher dafür, die Arbeit im Steinbruch wieder als Stafe einzuführen.
Da können sie den ganzen Tag von früh bis spät wo drauf eindreschen, ohne dass dabei Menschen zu Schaden kommen.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mein Onkel ist seit jeher dafür, die Arbeit im Steinbruch wieder als Stafe einzuführen.
> Da können sie den ganzen Tag von früh bis spät wo drauf eindreschen, ohne dass dabei Menschen zu Schaden kommen.



Gewaltbereite Jugendliche bekommen Boxtraining im Gym.


----------



## DKK007 (3. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In NRW fehlen viele Stellen im höheren Dienst der Kriminalpolizei. Funktionszuordnung gehobener Dienst und sog. Deckelungsbeschluss — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter

Dies trifft insbesondere, auf den höheren technischen Dienst zu, also z.B. im Bereich IT-Forensik oder Netzwerk-/Mobilfunk-Technik. Da ist ein Master nicht selten, kann aber bisher durch die Besoldung nicht abgebildet werden, wodurch die meisten Stellenanzeigen sich direkt auf Absolventen mit Bachelor richten.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Der Gehobene Dienst ist in Deutschland überall chronisch unterbesetzt.

Frag' doch mal den Zoll, die 10 Jahre lang keinen ausgebildet haben.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*

Eingesparte Steuereintreiber - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
Im oeffentlichen Dienst fehlen 110.000 Stellen – vor allem in Kitas, Schulen, bei Polizei und Finanzverwaltung - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung

Standortvorteil™


----------



## DKK007 (7. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Kripo-Gewerkschaft begruesst Unternehmensstrafrecht; Gegenwind war erwartbar — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter

Gefahr erkannt – Gefahr nicht gebannt! — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## colormix (7. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kripo-Gewerkschaft begruesst Unternehmensstrafrecht; Gegenwind war erwartbar — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter
> 
> Gefahr erkannt – Gefahr nicht gebannt! — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter



Genau das finde ich Gut 
das andere  kommt  sicherlich bald das man Kriminellen Firmen das Handwerk legt .

Tatsache  ist  das Kriminelle Firmen eine  gesamte Branche e in Verruf bringen wenn den das treiben  nicht untersagt  wird !


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kripo-Gewerkschaft begruesst Unternehmensstrafrecht; Gegenwind war erwartbar — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter



Illegal erworbene Gewinne abzuschöpfen reicht nicht aus,

um den Kriminellen das Handwerk zu legen.

1 Million Schaden = 1 Jahr Haft.

Damit könnte man die Frankfurter Börse gleich dicht machen.

Über die Kosten der erforderlichen Haftanstalten reden wir mal nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (7. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> 1 Million Schaden = 1 Jahr Haft.



Wobei Schaden, aus der Sicht des Betrachters abhängt. Schließlich hatte VW mit dem Betrug ordentlich Kosten gespart.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Schaden, aus der Sicht des Betrachters abhängt. Schließlich hatte VW mit dem Betrug ordentlich Kosten gespart.



Und dadurch eine Menge Gewinn erwirtschaftet, das dem Land Niedersachsen zu Gute kam.
Kein Wunder also, dass die Regierung in Hannover nicht so sehr daran interessiert ist alles aufzuklären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Über die Kosten der erforderlichen Haftanstalten reden wir mal nicht.


Hätte man es rechtzeitig gemacht, wären dem Steuerzahler Billionen Überweisungen erspart geblieben. Lösungen sind schon angedacht:


Frankfurt (dpo) - Angestellte der Deutschen Bank staunten heute Morgen nicht schlecht, als gegen 10 Uhr sämtliche Ausgänge und Fenster der Hauptniederlassung mit Stahlgittern versiegelt wurden. Die Frankfurter Staatsanwaltschaft, die in zahlreichen Fällen gegen die Bank ermittelt, hatte zuvor beschlossen, beide Bürotürme kurzerhand in ein Gefängnis umzubauen, um Zeit, Platz und Ermittlungsarbeit zu sparen.
Deutsche Bank direkt zu Gefaengnis umgebaut, um Zeit und Ermittlungsarbeit zu sparen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es bewegt sich was, wer hätte das gedacht. Eine Hexenjagd gegen die "vaternlandstreuen Reichsbürger" und die "liebevollen bürgerlichen Demokraten der AfD". Abwarten, was herauskommt und wieviele Köpfe rollen. Eine handvoll unehrenhafte Entlassungen mit Streichung der Pensionsbezüge sollte reichen.

*Militärgeheimdienst ermittelt gegen Eliteeinheit KSK*
_Der Militärgeheimdienst MAD verschärft seine Ermittlungen gegen rechtsextreme Soldaten bei der Eliteeinheit KSK. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen ist die Geheimeinheit der Bundeswehr mittlerweile "Arbeitsschwerpunkt" des MAD._
Bundeswehr: MAD nimmt Eliteeinheit KSK ins Visier - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es bewegt sich was, wer hätte das gedacht. Eine Hexenjagd gegen die "vaternlandstreuen Reichsbürger" und die "liebevollen bürgerlichen Demokraten der AfD". Abwarten, was herauskommt und wieviele Köpfe rollen. Eine handvoll unehrenhafte Entlassungen mit Streichung der Pensionsbezüge sollte reichen.



Ich denke nicht, dass das reicht. Zeitbomben sind nicht entschärft, nur weil man sie in anderer Verpackung anderswo ablegt. Sie explodieren dann einfach nur anderswo.


----------



## Two-Face (10. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass das reicht. Zeitbomben sind nicht entschärft, nur weil man sie in anderer Verpackung anderswo ablegt. Sie explodieren dann einfach nur anderswo.


Da kommen wir auch zur Kardinalfrage: Wie _entschärft_ man denn nun solche "Zeitbomben"? Und wer legt sie eigentlich?


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da kommen wir auch zur Kardinalfrage: Wie _entschärft_ man denn nun solche "Zeitbomben"?  Und wer legt sie eigentlich?



Die zweite Frage ist leicht zu beantworten: Derjenige, der Menschen notwendigerweise für Extremsituationen ausbildet, ohne vorher ausreichend zu prüfen, ob sie fest auf dem Fundament der freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung stehen (und allgemein psychologisch stabil sind).

Für mich waren die KSK keine echte Option, aber ich habe das volle Programm absolviert. Ich weiß, was ich (und das ohne teils jahrelange Praxis) anrichten könnte, wenn ich mich radikalisieren oder ganz allgemein austicken würde. Und deshalb sehe ich es mit gewisser Besorgnis, wenn gegen zwei Dutzend Kommandosoldaten ermittelt wird. Und wenn es dann nur die zwei Optionen gibt, solche Wackelkandidaten entweder mit Augenzudrücken in der Truppe zu behalten oder sie gänzlich unkontrolliert und perspektivlos auf die Zivilgesellschaft loszulassen, verzehnfacht sich meine Besorgnis.

Was die Frage nach der "Entschärfung" angeht, gibt es da keine (rechtliche) Lösung. Eigentlich wären solcherart Verurteilte und Sanktionierte ein lebenslanger Überwachungsauftrag für Geheimdienste, aber das wird nicht geschehen: Der MAD hat nicht die erforderlichen Kapazitäten, der Verfassungsschutz nicht die erforderliche Kompetenz.


----------



## Two-Face (10. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die zweite Frage ging eigentlich viel weiter; Nämlich woher Menschen mit so einer Einstellung überhaupt kommen, wie die sich radikalisieren. Das muss sich jetzt nicht zwingend Streitkräfte und SEKs beschränken. Ein "Nazi-Gen" gibt es ja nicht, also wer erzieht die Typen und aus welchem Umfeld kommen die?

Mir werden solche Diskussionen allgemein zu oberflächlich geführt. Natürlich muss härter gegen extreme Strömungen von allen Seiten vorgegangen werden. Aber das ist ja nur ein Teil des Unkrauts, schneidest du den Trieb ab ohne die Wurzel zu entfernen, wächst der morgen wieder nach.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wieder ein Baustein:

Neukölln wird seit Jahren von einer Anschlagsserie von Rechtsextremisten erschüttert. Die Polizei kann keine Erfolge vorweisen.
Die Neonazis und die verpasste Chance der Ermittler - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die zweite Frage ging eigentlich viel weiter; Nämlich woher Menschen mit so einer Einstellung überhaupt kommen, wie die sich radikalisieren. Das muss sich jetzt nicht zwingend Streitkräfte und SEKs beschränken. Ein "Nazi-Gen" gibt es ja nicht, also wer erzieht die Typen und aus welchem Umfeld kommen die?



Na unter anderen zum Beispiel aus so einem Umfeld wie bei Familie Ritter, von Kleinkindbeinen an mit der braunen Idiologie indoktriniert, mit 6 schon überzeugt das böse Ausländer der Mutter den Job stehlen und an der schlechten Lebenssituation schuld sind, Hitlergruss zeigend, agressiv, Berufswunsch Skinhead und ein Kinderzimmer das an ein rechtes Kuriositätenkabinett erinnert.

Für Leute, die so großwerden (sozial prikär), ist eine Karriere bei der Bundeswehr attraktiv und ein idealer Tummelplatz für ihr Weltbild.

Oder, wie bei der AfD, aus dem gutbürgerlichen Mileu, relativ gebildet, Mittelschicht, paranoide Angst davor das durch die Politik für die sozial Schwächeren der eigene Wohlstand bedroht ist, wo die Idiologie dann einfach gut in das durch paranoide Angst geprägte Weltbild passt, um den eigenen Wohlstand vermeintlich zu sichern.

Das spiegelt sich auf politischer Ebene auch wieder, Politik fürs Kapital, Brotkrummen für den Mittelstand, Idologie, Kollektiv, Show für die Unterschicht und Knüppel für alle die nicht in dieses völkische Gebilde passen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Leipzig-Connewitz - JVA-Beamter soll an rechten Krawallen beteiligt gewesen sein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Leipzig-Connewitz - JVA-Beamter soll an rechten Krawallen beteiligt gewesen sein


Suspendierung bedeutet doch in diesem Staate, dass der Rechtsradikale weiterhin sein volles Gewhalt bekommt, oder? Es scheint beide Optionen zu geben
Hamburg: Beamte kassieren offenbar trotz Suspendierung volles Gehalt  | STERN.de
Bekomme ich Gehalt, wenn ich vom Dienst suspendiert bin?


----------



## Poulton (12. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für Leute, die so großwerden (sozial prikär), ist eine Karriere bei der Bundeswehr attraktiv und ein idealer Tummelplatz für ihr Weltbild.


Bei der Bundeswehr geht das noch weiter. Zielgerichtet Werbung in sozial schwachen oder wirtschaftlich schwachen Gegenden, weil man weiß, dass die Leute im Zweifel nach jeden Strohhalm greifen, nur um den Verhältnissen zu entkommen. Man könnte fast den Eindruck haben, dass eines der Ziele der Agenda 2010 und des Abbau des Sozialstaats auch der war, sich eine Unterschicht zu schaffen, die dafür da ist, den Blutzoll bei den Auslandseinsätzen zu zahlen (und ansonsten die Schnauze zu halten oder für Titelstories vom rechtsradikalen Ossi und vom Prügel-Ali zu sorgen hat).



> Oder, wie bei der AfD, aus dem gutbürgerlichen Mileu, relativ gebildet,  Mittelschicht, paranoide Angst davor das durch die Politik für die  sozial Schwächeren der eigene Wohlstand bedroht ist, wo die Idiologie  dann einfach gut in das durch paranoide Angst geprägte Weltbild passt,  um den eigenen Wohlstand vermeintlich zu sichern.


Bitte nicht die Verbindung ins Adelsmileu unterschlagen. Auch wenn der Adel heute kaum noch öffentlich wahrgenommen wird, außer irgendwelche Pferdegebisse in den Illustrierten. Aber die haben durchaus noch eine (vorallem ökonomische) Macht durch ihr über die Jahrhunderte zusammengeraubtes und gemordetes "zusammengetragenes" Eigentum an Grund und Boden und sind zu einem nicht geringen Teil erzkonservativ und auf die Wiederherstellung der alten Verhältnisse aus.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die zweite Frage ging eigentlich viel weiter;  Nämlich woher Menschen mit so einer Einstellung überhaupt kommen, wie  die sich radikalisieren. Das muss sich jetzt nicht zwingend Streitkräfte  und SEKs beschränken. Ein "Nazi-Gen" gibt es ja nicht, also wer erzieht  die Typen und aus welchem Umfeld kommen die?


Ich verweise dazu mal wieder auf die Studien zu Gruppenbezogener  Menschenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus der Mitte, die seit bald zwei  Jahrzehnten gemacht werden, u.a.: "Verlorene Mitte - Feindselige Zustände" (2019), "Flucht ins Autoritäre - Rechtsextreme Dynamiken in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" (2018), "Fragile Mitte – Feindselige Zustände (PDF)" (2014), "Deutsche Zustände" (2002 - 2011) oder "Rechtspopulismus in der Arbeitswelt" (2009). Sozialdarwinistische  Einstellungen, Marktkonformer Extremismus   und Rechtsextremismus haben  seit der Agenda 2010 und dem Abbau des   Sozialstaats, sowie  Deregulierungen und "Liberalisierungen", also der  Beseitigung von  Schranken, die dem kapitalistischen Wirtschaftssystem  mal aus gutem  Grund auferlegt wurden, immer mehr Zulauf bekommen. Man kann in dem  Sinne also sagen, dass Union, FDP, Grüne und SPD, also die Parteien  durch die es damals durch Bundestag und Bundesrat gekommen ist, sich auf  langer Sicht zu Steigbügelhaltern der AfD gemacht haben. Die Geister  die man rief...

Achja: Ich traue bis heute weder SPD noch Grünen beim Thema Sozialstaat über den Weg. Denn wer dafür sorgt das Steinmeier Bundespräsident wird, der auf der einen Seite zu Recht die Spaltung der Gesellschaft, etc.  beklagt, auf der anderen aber bis heute in  Treue fest an der Agenda 2010 hält, wo er auch noch einer der Chefarchitekten gewesen  ist, der versteht vom Sozialstaat soviel wie eine Kuh vom tanzen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Deutsche Bank direkt zu Gefaengnis umgebaut, um Zeit und Ermittlungsarbeit zu sparen



Cooler Link.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mal wieder prügelnder Polizist:
Polizeigewalt in Pruem: Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ein Fortschritt, der mein Vertrauen in unsere Justiz massiv erhöht. Spät, aber immerhin:
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Datenschuetzer verbietet AfD-Lehrermeldeportal - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Online-Petition fuer die Rueckkehr zur bundeseinheitlichen Besoldung — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## DKK007 (15. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn es nicht so Lustig wäre, wäre es traurig:
Realer Irrsinn: Waffenklau bei der Polizei | extra 3 | NDR https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsSdZZKNl2A
Unterbesetzte Gerichte | extra 3 | NDR https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJthxloxIlw


----------



## DKK007 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Braune Staatsdiener: Rechtsradikale in Sicherheitsbehoerden bedrohen die Demokratie - Politik - Tagesspiegel



			
				https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/braune-staatsdiener-rechtsradikale-in-sicherheitsbehoerden-bedrohen-die-demokratie/25010400.html schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Polizisten, das soll ausdrücklich erwähnt werden, gehören ebenfalls zu den Opfern, wenn Neonazis den Krieg gegen den demokratischen Rechtsstaat eröffnen: Mindestens sechs Polizeibeamte und -beamtinnen sind seit 1990 von neonazistischen Tätern erschossen worden. Inzwischen fürchten kritische Beamte, dass auch sie selbst am Tag X als „Sympathisanten des Systems“ zu denjenigen gehören könnten, die von den eigenen Kollegen an die Wand gestellt werden. Manchmal müssen offenbar erst dramatische Dinge geschehen, bis Behörden wirklich wach und reaktionsschnell werden. In Bayern betrachten die Behörden die Reichsbürger-Bewegung seit dem 19. Oktober 2016 nicht mehr als abseitiges Phänomen und Spinnerei, sondern als reale Gefahr. Damals hatte im mittelfränkischen Georgensgmünd ein Reichsbürger einen SEK-Beamten erschossen. Seither wird gründlich entwaffnet.
> 
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Dokumentation zur Polizeigewalt (ab etwa min. 60) im Hambacher Forst.
https://www.zdf.de/filme/das-kleine-fernsehspiel/hambi--der-kampf-um-den-hambacher-wald-100.html

Wobei es doch durchaus vernünftige Kommunikation zwischen Demonstranten und Polizei gab. Hängt also mal wieder davon ab, an welchen Kollegen man gerät.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Vertrauliches Papier: Rechtsextreme Gewalt alarmiert Europol | tagesschau.de



> Rechtsextreme Gruppen zeigten ein anhaltendes Interesse am Besitz und Umgang mit Waffen und Sprengstoffen. "Um ihre körperlichen Möglichkeiten und Kampffähigkeiten an den Waffen auszubauen", heißt es in dem Papier, "versuchen Mitglieder rechtsextremer Gruppen, erfahrenes Personal aus Militär und Sicherheitsbehörden für sich zu gewinnen, um von deren Expertise im Bereich der Überwachung und Kampffertigkeiten zu lernen." Eine wichtige Rolle spielten zudem Kampfsportevents, die von der rechtsextremen Szene besonders genutzt würden.




Kampf gegen Rechtsextremismus: Verfassungsschutz legt neues Konzept vor | tagesschau.de



> *Rechtsextremistische Umtriebe im öffentlichen Dienst
> *Der Verfassungsschutz will den Blick auch nach innen richten - in die Sicherheitsbehörden hinein. Der öffentliche Druck ist groß. Immer wieder geraten Staatsbedienstete ins Visier von Ermittlungen. So erhielt etwa die Frankfurter Rechtsanwältin und Nebenklagevertreterin im NSU Prozess, Seda Basay-Yildiz, Morddrohungen, die mit "NSU 2.0" unterschrieben waren. Eine Spur führte ins erste Polizeirevier Frankfurt.
> 
> Der Verfassungsschutz hat nun eine Zentralstelle "zur Informationsverdichtung" eingeführt. Darüber hinaus soll die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Militärischen Abschirmdienst (MAD) verbessert werden. Der MAD hatte beim Erkennen und Aufarbeiten extremistischer Aktivitäten von aktiven Soldaten und Reservisten in den vergangenen Jahren eine besonders schlechte Figur gemacht. Dem BfV komme auch hier künftig eine Zentralstellenfunktion zu, heißt es im Papier.




Mal wieder etwas zum schmunzeln:
Geparkter Wasserwerfer stellt Dresdner Polizei vor ein Raetsel | MDR.DE

==> Twitter dazu:
Andreas Szabo auf Twitter: "Huhu @PolizeiSachsen & @PolizeiHamburg: vermisst ihr einen Wasserwerfer? Der steht in Strehlen auf der Lockwitzer Strasse herrenlos am Gehweg rum
Radio Dresden auf Twitter: "Kurios: ein hochmodernern "#Wasserwerfer 10000" der @PolizeiHamburg parkt seit Montagabend in #Dresden-Strehlen auf einem Gehweg.


----------



## Mahoy (24. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vertrauliches Papier: Rechtsextreme Gewalt alarmiert Europol | tagesschau.de
> 
> 
> > Rechtsextreme Gruppen zeigten ein anhaltendes Interesse am Besitz und Umgang mit Waffen und Sprengstoffen. "Um ihre körperlichen Möglichkeiten und Kampffähigkeiten an den Waffen auszubauen", heißt es in dem Papier, "versuchen Mitglieder rechtsextremer Gruppen, erfahrenes Personal aus Militär und Sicherheitsbehörden für sich zu gewinnen, um von deren Expertise im Bereich der Überwachung und Kampffertigkeiten zu lernen." Eine wichtige Rolle spielten zudem Kampfsportevents, die von der rechtsextremen Szene besonders genutzt würden.



Leider nur allzu wahr. Zu nahezu jedem Punkt kann ich jetzt mit persönlich erlebtenen Anekdoten aufwarten. Es ist ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die würden wir gerne hören.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ausnahmsweise mal das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte in Hamburg ein Stück zurückgewonnen:

Klimastreik: Polizei verteidigt Einsatz bei Blockaden

Tja, wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. Sehr gut, so darf das im roten Hamburg ruhig häufiger bei den ganzen wohlstandsverseuchten „Aktivisten“ gemacht werden. Anders lernen die es ja scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise mal das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte in Hamburg ein Stück zurückgewonnen:.


Danke für diesen menschenfeindlichen Kommentar, in dem Du Deine Freude daran äußerst, anderen Menschen Schmerzen zu bereiten, weil sie von ihrem Demonstrationsrecht gebracht machen. Sehr gut, wirklich, passt ins Bild.

Sollte man nicht gleich auch wieder Lager bauen, damit sie die Demonstranten in Ruhe konzentrieren können?  Was meinst Du dazu?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Danke für diesen menschenfeindlichen Kommentar, in dem Du Deine Freude daran äußerst, anderen Menschen Schmerzen zu bereiten, weil sie von ihrem Demonstrationsrecht gebracht machen. Sehr gut, wirklich, passt ins Bild.



Ich äußere meine Freude daran, dass die Polizei gegen linke „Aktivisten“ vorgehen, die ständig meinen über allem zu stehen. Niemand dieser „Aktivisten“ hätte Schmerzen erlebt, wenn er einfach den Anweisungen der Polizei Folge geleistet hätte.

Deshalb, wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. Und die Polizei als Teil der Staatsgewalt ist nun einmal zur Ausübung des unmittelbaren Zwangs berechtigt. Wer das nicht erleben möchte – was verständlich ist – der sollte einfach kooperieren. Es könnte so einfach sein 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht gleich auch wieder Lager bauen, damit sie die Demonstranten in Ruhe konzentrieren können?  Was meinst Du dazu?



Wozu? Es reicht doch einfach, wenn man die Anweisungen der Polizei befolgt. Ich hatte in meinem Leben bisher drei Mal direkte Erfahrungen mit der Polizei und alle drei waren in wenigen Minuten vorbei und ohne, dass ich dabei die Ausübung des unmittelbaren Zwangs erlebt habe. Warum? Weil ich höflich und freundlich mit der Polizei agiert habe. 

Es kann so einfach sein, wenn man nicht will.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil ich höflich und freundlich mit der Polizei agiert habe.



Oder waren es am Ende doch Gleichgesinnte?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder waren es am Ende doch Gleichgesinnte?



Ich weiß nicht, ob sie FDP-Mitglieder sind. Ich habe nicht danach gefragt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Keine Sorge er ist natürlich auch so wenn er was falsch macht. Zum Beispiel in anderen Foren gesperrt wird. Ach halt das ist dann nicht ok.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

FDPler für mehr Polizeigewalt? Spannend, etzala. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> FDPler für mehr Polizeigewalt? Spannend, etzala.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Durchsetzung geltenden Rechtes ist also Polizeigewalt. Spannend.


----------



## JePe (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich äußere meine Freude daran, dass die Polizei gegen linke „Aktivisten“ vorgehen, die ständig meinen über allem zu stehen.



Wieviele der tatsaechlich betroffenen Personen kennst Du denn? Wie jetzt - keine einzige? Was verleitet Dich dann zu der "ueber allem stehen"-Attributierung? Vielleicht ein klitzekleines bisschen dumpfer Hass auf Alles und Jeden, der links vom eigenen Normalnull verstandortet wird und tolldreist genug ist, anderer Meinung als Du zu sein?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Niemand dieser „Aktivisten“ hätte Schmerzen erlebt, wenn er einfach den Anweisungen der Polizei Folge geleistet hätte.



Genau. Einfach machen, was der Buerger in Uniform sagt, dann gibt´s auch nicht auf die Fresse. Einfach eine Hose anziehen und keinen Rock, dann wird man auch nicht angegafft? Bist Du wirklich so schlicht gestrickt? Ist es fuer Dich grundsaetzlich vorstellbar, dass Anweisungen der Polizei nicht notwendigerweise rechtens sein muessen (gerade in Hamburg soll sowas ja schon vorgekommen sein) und dass in der Folge die Nichtbefolgung einer solchen Weisung eben gerade nicht die Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwanges rechtfertigt (fruit of the poisoned tree)? Der *in jedem Fall* auch noch verhaeltnismaessig zu sein hat und wie hier bei Raeumung  regelmaessig durch einfaches Wegtragen bereits erreicht gewesen waere (ich sehe nicht, dass von den Demonstranten irgendwelche Gewalt oder sonstige Gefahr ausgegangen waere, die es durch irgendwelche "Wuergegriffe" abzuwehren galt)? So wie es die Gerichte in Deutschland regelmaessig bis hinauf zum Bundesverfassungsgericht ausurteilen und es auch im Hamburger Polizeigesetz steht?

Aber hey. Schon klar:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb, wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen.



Jawoll. Shice auf Gewaltenteilung. Das erledigt die Kavallerie jetzt im Zuge einer Serviceoffensive direkt vor Ort. Buergernaehe, literally.

Wie laeuft´s eigentlich in Deiner FDP-Ortsrotte? Koennen wir mal ein Foto von Deinem Mitgliedsausweis sehen?

Diejenigen, die in dieser Partei mal fuer Buergerrechte eingestanden haben, wuerden sich im Grabe drehen, solltest Du da zu meiner Ueberraschung tatsaechlich Mitglied sein.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



JePe schrieb:


> Wie laeuft´s eigentlich in Deiner FDP-Ortsrotte? Koennen wir mal ein Foto von Deinem Mitgliedsausweis sehen?
> 
> Diejenigen, die in dieser Partei mal fuer Buergerrechte eingestanden haben, wuerden sich im Grabe drehen, solltest Du da zu meiner Ueberraschung tatsaechlich Mitglied sein.



Ist halt wie mit der Banane oder der AfD. Aus Gelb wird ganz schnell braun.


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die AfD erinnert sowieso in weiten Teilen an eine rechte FDP.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Zumindest zu Luckes&Petrys Zeiten. Mittlerweile ist die auf einer Stufe wie die NPD gelandet, zumindest im Osten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



JePe schrieb:


> Wieviele der tatsaechlich betroffenen Personen kennst Du denn? Wie jetzt - keine einzige? Was verleitet Dich dann zu der "ueber allem stehen"-Attributierung? Vielleicht ein klitzekleines bisschen dumpfer Hass auf Alles und Jeden, der links vom eigenen Normalnull verstandortet wird und tolldreist genug ist, anderer Meinung als Du zu sein?



Erfahrungswerte. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, das linke "Aktivisten" sich nicht benehmen können. Darüber hinaus waren besagte Personen einem Aufruf von Linksextremisten gefolgt:

Linksextremisten versuchen Klimastreik fuer sich zu nutzen - hamburg.de

Wie wird doch sonst immer so schön bei AfD und Pegida argumentiert. Wer da mitmacht, trägt auch die Grundhaltung mit. Tja, wer den Aufrufen von Linksextremisten folgt, wird halt auch so behandelt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Genau. Einfach machen, was der Buerger in Uniform sagt, dann gibt´s auch nicht auf die Fresse.



In die Fresse gab es auch so nicht. Kann ich zumindest auf keinem Video erkennen.



JePe schrieb:


> Ist es fuer Dich grundsaetzlich vorstellbar, dass Anweisungen der Polizei nicht notwendigerweise rechtens sein muessen (gerade in Hamburg soll sowas ja schon vorgekommen sein) und dass in der Folge die Nichtbefolgung einer solchen Weisung eben gerade nicht die Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwanges rechtfertigt (fruit of the poisoned tree)?



Natürlich können Anweisungen der Polizei auch unrechtmäßig sein. Das festzustellen obliegt der Judikative. Nicht irgendwelche selbsternannten "Aktivisten". 



JePe schrieb:


> Der *in jedem Fall* auch noch verhaeltnismaessig zu sein hat und wie hier bei Raeumung  regelmaessig durch einfaches Wegtragen bereits erreicht gewesen waere (ich sehe nicht, dass von den Demonstranten irgendwelche Gewalt oder sonstige Gefahr ausgegangen waere, die es durch irgendwelche "Wuergegriffe" abzuwehren galt)? So wie es die Gerichte in Deutschland regelmaessig bis hinauf zum Bundesverfassungsgericht ausurteilen und es auch im Hamburger Polizeigesetz steht?



Auch hier, ob die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt war, entscheidet die Judikative. 

Darüber hinaus ist der Griff ein ganz normal geübte und angewandte Technik:

Shitstorm gegen Hamburgs Polizei: Empoerung ueber Wuergegriffe bei Klima-Demo - FOCUS Online

Also kein "böhse" Polizeigewalt.



JePe schrieb:


> Jawoll. Shice auf Gewaltenteilung. Das erledigt die Kavallerie jetzt im Zuge einer Serviceoffensive direkt vor Ort. Buergernaehe, literally.



Wieso shice auf Gewaltenteilung? Es steht doch jedem "Betroffenen" der Rechtsweg offen. Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass das irgendwem verwehrt wird. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wie laeuft´s eigentlich in Deiner FDP-Ortsrotte?



Kann ich leider nicht beantworten, weil dein Ausdruck nicht existent ist:

FDP-Ortsrotte - Google-Suche



JePe schrieb:


> Koennen wir mal ein Foto von Deinem Mitgliedsausweis sehen?



A) Wer ist "wir"? Ich habe dich bisher immer für ein Person gehalten.

B) Wozu?



JePe schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die in dieser Partei mal fuer Buergerrechte eingestanden haben, wuerden sich im Grabe drehen, solltest Du da zu meiner Ueberraschung tatsaechlich Mitglied sein.



Also erstens ist Bürgerrechte nur ein Aspekt der FDP und darüber hinaus wäre es mir neu, dass irgendwer in der FPD Sympathien für linksextreme Störer hätte.

Die FPD hatte schon nach den linksextremen Gewalttaten während G20 klar Stellung bezogen:

Aussenpolitik: Gewalt beim G20-Gipfel ist nicht zu rechtfertigen | FDP


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Wozu?


Nur nicht schüchtern. Nightslaver hat das auch schon gemacht: Volksentscheid in Berlin: Umwandlung von Wohnungen in Sozialwohnungen


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nur nicht schüchtern. Nightslaver hat das auch schon gemacht: Volksentscheid in Berlin: Umwandlung von Wohnungen in Sozialwohnungen



Das kann er ja gerne machen. Es steht ja jedem frei, was er von sich preisgibt und was nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die würden wir gerne hören.



Da ärgere ich mich nur wieder. Aber ganz allgemein:

Während meiner Dienstzeit verging kein Monat, in dem ich mir nicht ein, zwei Leute wegen irgendwelcher rechtsextremer Schei3e zur Brust nehmen musste. Das Problembewusstsein die Befehlskette rauf war eher dürftig - man durfte zwar explizit alle zulässigen disziplinarischen Mittel ausschöpfen, aber wenn das (aus Bequemlichkeit oder sogar ideologischer Nähe) kaum jemand macht, verpufft es in der Gesamtheit.

Nach meinem letzten Umzug irgendwas fürs Kampfporttraining zu finden, war ein Drama in zig Akten. Alle, die sich nicht auf Jugendsport und/oder Hausfrauen-Selbstverteidigungssimulation ausgerichtet hatten, waren zu zwei Dritteln mit Blood&Honor-Werbeträgern überlaufen (der Rest mit Ghetto-Rambos, was auch ein, allerdings ein anderes Problem ist).

Und als ich mich vor anderthalb Jahren von einem Bekannten überreden ließ, zu einem Outdoor-Schießtraining in die Tschechei zu touren (Ich halte davon generell nichts, wollte mir das aber mal ansehen ...), musste ich schwer an mich halten, gegenüber gefühlten 99% der anderen Teilnehmer nicht in den Inglorious-Basterds-Modus zu wechseln. Das Ganze ging zwei Tage, wir sind nach nicht ganz zwei Stunden wieder abgereist.

Rekrutieren wollte mich allerdings noch niemand, was damit zu tun haben könnte, dass ich nicht von mir aus die Nähe solcher Kreise suche. Die Studie von Europol liest sich teilweise so, als würde an gänzlich rechtschaffene und unbedarfte Personen herangetreten, was ich aber nicht glaube. Man muss schon irgendwie zeigen, dass man im Prinzip sympathisiert. Und das machen viel zu viele.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...
> A) Wer ist "wir"?


Hier... ich ...


Aber gut liebe Freunde, auch wenn das Eindringen in die Gedankenwelt eines "FDPles" ganz amüsant ist, sollten wir beim Thema bleiben und uns hier um die rechten Verwirrungen unserer Sicherheitsorgane kümmern. Alleine schon das Dokumentieren der vielen Links hilft, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, das etwas im Busche ist.,


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



			
				focus schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Eingriffstechniken wurden lageangepasst kontrolliert und dosiert eingesetzt. Wenn die Person kooperiert, dienen die Grifftechniken lediglich der Kontrolle der Person und verursachen keine Schmerzen.“



Das glaube ich kaum. Die sollten vielleicht in den öfter mal die Rollen tauschen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Während meiner Dienstzeit verging kein Monat, in dem ich mir nicht ein, zwei Leute wegen irgendwelcher rechtsextremer Schei3e zur Brust nehmen musste.
> 
> ... waren zu zwei Dritteln mit Blood&Honor-Werbeträgern überlaufen ...
> 
> ... gegenüber gefühlten 99% der anderen Teilnehmer ....


Da kommen wir doch zum Problem. Solange Polizisten dieses Gruppen als harmlos und völlig normal ansehen, wird auch nichts gegen sie unternommen. Sollte es aber noch einmal zu NSU Morden kommen, wird die andere Seite aktiv werden. Denn die passen auch auf, was hier im Staate los ist.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wen meinst du mit andere Seite?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wen meinst du mit andere Seite?


Ceska-Mordserie – Wikipedia


----------



## JePe (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte.



Individuelle oder solche aus "Deiner" soziomedialen Filterblase? Und egal, wie die Antwort darauf lautet - haelst "Du" es fuer statthaft, wegen Taten Einzelner in der Vergangenheit ganze Gruppen in herabsetzender Weise zu stigmatisieren? Und Ja, das ist eine rhetorische Frage, die "Du" hier im Forum schon unzaehlige Male beantwortet hast.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie wird doch sonst immer so schön bei AfD und Pegida argumentiert. Wer da mitmacht, trägt auch die Grundhaltung mit.



Wer in Dresden Holocaustleugnern und Rassisten zujubelt, macht sich mit diesen Aussagen gemein - aber natuerlich. Hast "Du" denn eine andere Erklaerung fuer ein solches Verhalten? Wer Mitglied einer Partei wird, macht sich mit ihrer Programmatik gemein - aber natuerlich. Warum waere man sonst Mitglied geworden?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In die Fresse gab es auch so nicht. Kann ich zumindest auf keinem Video erkennen.



Stimmt. Nur nette Buerger in Uniform, die zu zweit maechtig gefaehrlich aussehende, sich erbittert dagegen wehrende Minderjaehrige unter Anwendung von Gewalt wegtragen - obwohl wegtragen alleine gereicht haette und ausserhalb von Hamburg auch regelmaessig genuegt. Ich nehme mal an, dass wegen der noerdlichen Lage die Erdanziehung bei "Dir" staerker ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ist der Griff ein ganz normal geübte und angewandte Technik:



Oh. Die Polizei hat sich´s angeschaut und findet: Die Polizei hat alles richtig gemacht. Dann muss es einfach stimmen. Der gemeine Polizist kann schliesslich gar nicht irren: ihm fehlen die Enzyme.

Das etwas "regelmaessig" geschieht, bedeutet nicht notwendigerweise, dass es "normal" und ganz sicher nicht, dass es richtig ist. Bei Rot ueber eine Ampel zu fahren wird ja auch nicht alleine dadurch richtig, dass man es immer tut.

Ganz ploetzlich faellt mir ein Lied aus meiner Kindheit ein:

_Und wenn ich mal gross bin, damit Ihr es wisst
Dann werde ich auch so ein Volkspolizist
Wir helfen den Menschen, ich bin mit dabei
Beschuetze die Kinder als Volkspolizei!_

Mission accomplished!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also erstens ist Bürgerrechte nur ein Aspekt der FDP(...)



... der unter Christian Hipster auch keine wirkliche Relevanz mehr hat ...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)und darüber hinaus wäre es mir neu, dass irgendwer in der FPD Sympathien für linksextreme Störer hätte.



Auf der Strasse zu sitzen ist "linksextremes Stoeren"? Huch.

Fun question: Wurden oder werden die Betroffenen eigentlich wegen vorsaetzlicher Noetigung, gefaehrlichen Eingiffs in den Strassenverkehr oder sonst irgendetwas angeklagt? Denn wenn ich "Dich" richtig verstehe, haben sie ja entsetzlichste Verbrechen begangen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die FPD hatte schon nach den linksextremen Gewalttaten während G20 klar Stellung bezogen:



Relevanz? Ach ja. Gar keine. Aber das haelt "Dich" ja nie davon ab, Dinge miteinander zu vermischen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben und Kausalitaeten zu behaupten, wo keine sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



JePe schrieb:


> Individuelle oder solche aus "Deiner" soziomedialen Filterblase? Und egal, wie die Antwort darauf lautet - haelst "Du" es fuer statthaft, wegen Taten Einzelner in der Vergangenheit ganze Gruppen in herabsetzender Weise zu stigmatisieren?



Diese Leute wurden von der Polizei nicht für Taten einzelner in der Vergangenheit angefasst, sondern ganz konkret für ihre eigenen Taten. Selber schuld



JePe schrieb:


> Und Ja, das ist eine rhetorische Frage, die "Du" hier im Forum schon unzaehlige Male beantwortet hast.



Jaja, böse ist so ein Verhalten immer nur, wenn es die Gegenseite macht. Das habe ich hier im Forum schon mehrfach erlebt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wer in Dresden Holocaustleugnern und Rassisten zujubelt, macht sich mit diesen Aussagen gemein - aber natuerlich. Hast "Du" denn eine andere Erklaerung fuer ein solches Verhalten? Wer Mitglied einer Partei wird, macht sich mit ihrer Programmatik gemein - aber natuerlich. Warum waere man sonst Mitglied geworden?



Absolut. Stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu.

Und wer in Hamburg dem Aufruf von linksextremen Gruppen folgt, macht sich mit solchen Taten gemein. 



JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. Nur nette Buerger in Uniform, die zu zweit maechtig gefaehrlich aussehende, sich erbittert dagegen wehrende Minderjaehrige unter Anwendung von Gewalt wegtragen - obwohl wegtragen alleine gereicht haette und ausserhalb von Hamburg auch regelmaessig genuegt.



Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. Die Leute hätten ja auch freiwillig die Straße räumen können. Die Polizei hat nur freundlich nachgeholfen.



JePe schrieb:


> Oh. Die Polizei hat sich´s angeschaut und findet: Die Polizei hat alles richtig gemacht. Dann muss es einfach stimmen. Der gemeine Polizist kann schliesslich gar nicht irren: ihm fehlen die Enzyme.



Es steht ja den betroffenen frei, durch die Judikative prüfen zu lassen, ob alles richtig gemacht wurde oder nicht.

Bis dahin glaube ich eher der Polizei, als irgendwelchen Linksextremisten. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das etwas "regelmaessig" geschieht, bedeutet nicht notwendigerweise, dass es "normal" und ganz sicher nicht, dass es richtig ist. Bei Rot ueber eine Ampel zu fahren wird ja auch nicht alleine dadurch richtig, dass man es immer tut.



Absolut korrekt. Nur – um bei deiner Analogie zu bleiben – im vorliegenden Fall ist nicht die Polizei bei Rot über die Straße gefahren, sondern die Linksextremisten. 



JePe schrieb:


> ... der unter Christian Hipster auch keine wirkliche Relevanz mehr hat ...



christian hipster (@ChristnHipster) | Twitter

Ich weiß nicht, was dieser Herr damit zu tun hat. Du darfst mich gerne erhellen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Auf der Strasse zu sitzen ist "linksextremes Stoeren"? Huch.



Aufgrund eines Aufrufes von linksextremen Gruppen. Also ja.



JePe schrieb:


> Fun question: Wurden oder werden die Betroffenen eigentlich wegen vorsaetzlicher Noetigung, gefaehrlichen Eingiffs in den Strassenverkehr oder sonst irgendetwas angeklagt? Denn wenn ich "Dich" richtig verstehe, haben sie ja entsetzlichste Verbrechen begangen.



Fun question: Wo sprach von entsetzlichsten Verbrechen?



JePe schrieb:


> Relevanz? Ach ja. Gar keine. Aber das haelt "Dich" ja nie davon ab, Dinge miteinander zu vermischen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben und Kausalitaeten zu behaupten, wo keine sind.



Relevanz? Du wolltest weißmachen, dass linksextremes Verhalten irgendwie mit den Bürgerrechtsforderungen der FPD im Zusammenhang steht. 

Ich habe mit meinem Link verdeutlich, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Die FDP hat und wird linksextremes Verhalten immer klar benennen und verurteilen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Leute wurden von der Polizei nicht für Taten einzelner in der Vergangenheit angefasst, sondern ganz konkret für ihre eigenen Taten. Selber schuld



Welche Taten denn?
Es war eine ganz normale und genehmigte Demonstration. 

So wie z.B. in England. Dort haben die Demos bereits zum Erfolg geführt, so dass die Regierung ein Klimagesetz verabschiedet hat. Grossbritannien: Britisches Parlament befuerwortet Klimanotstand | ZEIT ONLINE



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut. Stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu.
> 
> Und wer in Hamburg dem Aufruf von linksextremen Gruppen folgt, macht sich mit solchen Taten gemein.



Wer am rechten Rand steht, sieht natürlich bei jeder demokratischen Aktion gleich linksextremeisten. 
Wäre mir neu, das Leute wie Greta Linksextremisten sind. Oder hat die schon mal Trump erschossen? 


Btt:
Mutmasslicher Luebcke-Moerder: War Stephan E. bei rechter Demo in Chemnitz? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Taten denn?
> Es war eine ganz normale und genehmigte Demonstration.



Ich glaube, du verwechselst da war. Ich meine nicht die Friday for Future Demo. Die war angemeldet und friedlich und alles war gut. 

Ich meinte den Aufruf der Interventionistische Linke im Anschluss an die Demo den Straßenverkehr zu blockieren. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer am rechten Rand steht, sieht natürlich bei jeder demokratischen Aktion gleich linksextremeisten. Wäre mir neu, das Leute wie Greta Linksextremisten sind. Oder hat die schon mal Trump erschossen?



Tja, wer nicht lesen kann, kommt halt zu solchen eher mäßig klugen Aussagen. 

Ich haben auf der Seite 83 dieses Threads einen Link der Stadt Hamburg verlinkt, wo man – sofern man lesen kann - erfährt, welche linksextremen Gruppen gemeint sind. Die Fridays for Future Gruppe war damit nicht gemeint. 

Und was an linksextremen Aktionen „demokratisch“ sein soll, weiß vermutlich auch nur, wer selbst Sympathien für Linksextremisten hegt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du verwechselst da war. Ich meine nicht die Friday for Future Demo. Die war angemeldet und friedlich und alles war gut.
> 
> Ich meinte den Aufruf der Interventionistische Linke im Anschluss an die Demo den Straßenverkehr zu blockieren.



Und wo ist da das Problem?
Stau hat man doch sonst auch. Einfach mal laufen oder die SBahn nehmen.

Die Lösung ist nicht weniger Demos, sondern weniger Autos.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wo ist da das Problem?



Das sich jene Leute über vermeintliche Polizeigewalt beschweren, die erst die Straße blockieren und dann den Anweisungen der Polizei nicht Folge leisten. 

Wie sich in Hamburg Linksextremisten gerne mal beschweren, wenn es nicht so läuft, wie sie es wollen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Stau hat man doch sonst auch. Einfach mal laufen oder die SBahn nehmen.



Der Stau entsteht aber normalerweise nicht, weil irgendwelche Linksextremisten meinen über allem zu stehen und die Stadt in Geiselhaft zu nehmen. Das war schon beim G20-Gipfel falsch, das ist jetzt immer noch falsch. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist nicht weniger Demos, sondern weniger Autos.



Das entscheidet wenn denn aber die Legislative und nicht der linksextreme Mob auf der Straße.


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Zum Thema: Achtung Polizei! - Willkuer, Pannen, Personalnot - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das entscheidet wenn denn aber die Legislative und nicht der linksextreme Mob auf der Straße.



Meintest du nicht selbst, wer nicht hören will muss fühlen?! 

Die Legislative hat da bisher nichts hinbekommen. 
Am Ende werden es wohl wieder die Gerichte machen, so wie bei den Fahrverboten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Stau entsteht aber normalerweise nicht, weil irgendwelche Linksextremisten meinen über allem zu stehen und die Stadt in Geiselhaft zu nehmen. Das war schon beim G20-Gipfel falsch, das ist jetzt immer noch falsch.



Dann müsste man aber genauso die rechtsextremen AfD und Pegida-Demos in Dresden usw. verbieten. 

Da macht das Demonstrationsrecht nicht mit.

Demonstrationsrecht ist übrigens ein Grundrecht. Autofahren nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Meintest du nicht selbst, wer nicht hören will muss fühlen?!



Natürlich. Nur ist es in meinen Augen ein Unterschied ob das durch die Polizei ausgeht, die Teil der Exekutive ist oder durch irgendwelche selbsternannte Aktivisten, die dazu nicht legitimiert sind.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Legislative hat da bisher nichts hinbekommen.



Es steht ja jedem wahlberechtigen Bürger frei die Zusammensetzung des Parlamentes durch Wahlen zu ändern. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Am Ende werden es wohl wieder die Gerichte machen, so wie bei den Fahrverboten.



Dann entscheidet es halt die Judikative. Ist auch ok, ist ja ein Bestandteil der Staatsgewalt. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann müsste man aber genauso die rechtsextremen AfD und Pegida-Demos in Dresden usw. verbieten.



Man muss deren Demos nicht mögen und man darf sie auch gerne ablehnen, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass diese Demos in Dresden jemals so ausgeartet sind, wie die Demos der Linksextremisten beim G20 Gipfel oder generell am 1. Mai.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da macht das Demonstrationsrecht nicht mit.



Das Demonstrationsrecht ist im Gegenzug auch kein Freifahrtsschein zu tun und zu lassen, was man mag, auch wenn Linksextremisten das wohl glauben mögen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Demonstrationsrecht ist übrigens ein Grundrecht. Autofahren nicht.



Autofahren selbst nicht. Allerdings steht es als Teil der freien Entfaltung unter dem Schutz von Art. 2. Und wie bereits im Absatz zuvor, das Demonstrationsrecht ist kein Freibrief für alles.


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man muss deren Demos nicht mögen und man darf sie auch gerne ablehnen, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass diese Demos in Dresden jemals so ausgeartet sind, wie die Demos der Linksextremisten beim G20 Gipfel oder generell am 1. Mai.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Video: YouTube

Sieht für mich nicht wirklich friedlich aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erste nicht Bild nicht, dass stimmt. Da hätte man eingreifen müssen. Und gegen die, die den Polizeiwagen umschubsen hätte man auch sehr gerne robust vorgehen sollen. Da hätte ich den massiven Einsatz von Schlagstöcken und/oder Pfefferspray für angemessen gehalten. 

Das zweite Bild ist in erster Linie einer Verstoß gegen den guten Geschmack. 

In beiden Fällen sehe ich die Dimensionen, die die Linksextremisten beim G20 Gipfel angerichtet haben trotzdem deutlich höher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen ....


Darum geht es in diesem Thema aber nicht. Es geht in diesem Thema ausschließlich um Polizei, Bundeswehr und Nachrichtendienste, die Dinge jenseits unserer Gesetze tun.

Es geht hier nicht um korrupte FDLer, um deren übliche Steuerbetrügerein, um ihre unsozialen Entscheidungen usw. Darum geht es hier nicht. Hier diskutieren wir über die Seite, die unseren Rechtstaat verteidigen sollen und, so scheint es, immer häufiger selber Gesetze massiv überschreiten. Und damit diskreditieren sich diese Organe selber.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum geht es in diesem Thema aber nicht. Es geht in diesem Thema ausschließlich um Polizei, Bundeswehr und Nachrichtendienste, die Dinge jenseits unserer Gesetze tun.



Der Threadtitel heißt: 

Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte 

Ich habe auf Seite 82 dieses Threads einen Beitrag gebracht, bei dem ich darüber sprach, dass ich ein Stück Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte zurückgewonnen habe.

Das ist absolut im Rahmen des Threadthemas. Beschwer doch bei jenen, die auf meinen Beitrag reagiert haben und dabei OT betrieben habe.

Mein Beitrag war absolut auf das Thema bezogen. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um korrupte FDLer, um deren übliche Steuerbetrügerein, um ihre unsozialen Entscheidungen usw.



Sonst gegen Pauschalierungen sein und dann selbst pauschalisieren. Großes Kino. 

*Edit Pain: personenbezogener Angriff entfernt*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest zu Luckes&Petrys Zeiten. Mittlerweile ist die auf einer Stufe wie die NPD gelandet, zumindest im Osten.



Stimmt wohl, der Wirtschaftflügel ist komplett raus, mittlerweile tanzen quasi alle nach Höckes Vorstellung. Dafür gräbt Lindner jetzt aber die rechten Sprüche aus den Anfangstagen der AFD wieder aus. Mal gucken ob er irgendwann auch ganz liberal Grenzen schließen will...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sonst gegen Pauschalierungen sein und dann selbst pauschalisieren. Großes Kino.


Ist das kein FDPler gewesen? Es ging doch um Korruption, um Steuerhinterz usw. oder:
Otto Graf Lambsdorff, vergessen? Ein typischer FDPler, oder?
Jahrelange Bargeldzahlungen an prominente Politiker (Archiv) 

Oder Wirtschaftsminister Jörg Bode (FDP)
Niedersachsen: Ermittlungen gegen FDP-Politiker Joerg Bode wegen Steuerhinterziehung gegen Geldauflage eingestellt

Auch spannend: FDP zu Millionen-Strafzahlung verurteilt
Spendenaffaere: FDP zu Millionen-Strafzahlung verurteilt - Inland - FAZ

Und nicht vergessen: FDP erhielt bereits im Jahr 2000 dubiose Million
Spendenaffaere: FDP erhielt bereits im Jahr 2000 dubiose Million - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Du siehst also, die FDP ist kein unbeschriebenes Blatt, da findet man, sucht man erst einmal in Ruhe, eine Menge. Kann man Einzelfälle nennen oder etwas mehr erkennen. Ich sehe auf jedem Fall wie ich es oben sagte: *korrupte FDLer

*Aber darum geht es in diesem Thema nicht, es gibt hunderttausende Straftäter in Deutschland, hier reden wir nur über die Straftaten derjenigen, die das Gewaltmonopol inne haben und besonders sorgfältig mit der ihnen übertragenen Macht umzugehen haben. Da gelten andere Maßstäbe*.* Könntest Du Dich bitte daran halten, Deine übliche einseitige Hetze an anderer Stelle schreiben und desweiteren von personenbesogenen Angriffen Abstand nehmen? Danke

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ist das kein FDPler gewesen? Es ging doch um Korruption, um Steuerhinterz usw. oder:


Möllemann, für den der Jude ist am Antisemitismus selber schuld ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Übrigens gab es auch früher schon merkwürdige Polizisten. Aber das Thema wurde früher nicht so intensiv behandelt wie heute

*Die Schläger vom Revier*
Polizisten als anonyme Anrufer: Die Schlaeger vom Revier | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Die Schläger vom Revier*
> Polizisten als anonyme Anrufer: Die Schlaeger vom Revier | ZEIT ONLINE



Leider nicht lesbar. Da wird mittels Paywall mal wieder gegen die Pressefreiheit verstoßen.


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Leider nicht lesbar. Da wird mittels Paywall mal wieder gegen die Pressefreiheit verstoßen.


Privates Fenster öffnen, dort Link in Suchmaschine und so öffnen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen. Das BVerwG hat über eine Kennzeichnungsplicht für rechte Polizisten entschieden:
Bundesverwaltungsgerichts: Namensschilder fuer Polizisten sind rechtens | tagesschau.de
Muss ich mir später mal in ruhe durchlesen.


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Guten Morgen zusammen , 

ich hab mal etwas aufgeräumt und diverse OT-Beiträge gelöscht. 
Bitte beim Thema bleiben

Danke euch & weiterhin viel Spaß beim diskutieren! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Leider nicht lesbar. Da wird mittels Paywall mal wieder gegen die Pressefreiheit verstoßen.



Inwiefern schränkt denn eine Paywall das vom GG garantiertes Grundrecht der Presse "zur Beschaffung und Verbreitung von Informationen und zur freien Meinungsäußerung" ein? 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Um zum Thema zurückzukommen. Das BVerwG hat über eine Kennzeichnungsplicht für rechte Polizisten entschieden:
> Bundesverwaltungsgerichts: Namensschilder fuer Polizisten sind rechtens | tagesschau.de
> Muss ich mir später mal in ruhe durchlesen.



Ich wäre ja für eine rein numerische Kennzeichnung. Mit dieser stehen anhängliche Zeitgenossen nicht nach einmal googeln vor der Tür des Polizisten, aber wenn ein Fehlverhalten gemeldet wird, ist der Beamte trotzdem einwandfrei identifizierbar.


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Inwiefern schränkt denn eine Paywall das vom GG garantiertes Grundrecht der Presse "zur Beschaffung und Verbreitung von Informationen und zur freien Meinungsäußerung" ein?



Na wie soll man die frei die Informationen beschaffen, wenn sich die Seite nicht richtig aufrufen lässt? 
Das trifft ja auch die Barrierefreiheit für Leute die schlecht sehen. Das wird bei den ganzen Bannern, Popups und Overlays immer ignoriert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Leider nicht lesbar.


_"... Unglaublich? Im März 1986 wurde ein Beamter vom fünften Revier wegen  Körperverletzung. im Amt zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt – die  Verletzungen, die sich ein Student auf der Wache zugezogen hatte, paßten  nach Ansicht eines Sachverständigen nicht zur Darstellung des  Angeklagten und seiner Kollegen – angeblich war der Mann gegen einen  Türrahmen gelaufen und von einem Stuhl gefallen. ...."_

Um den wichtigsten Absatz zu zitieren. Das kenne ich aber auch aus Hannover. Es gab nach der Festnahme zwei Optionen zu den Verhörräumen im Keller zu kommen, die Treppe oder den Fahrstuhl. Auf der Treppe wurde man heruntergeschubst, im Fahrstuhl setzte es Stockhiebe. Das war Anfang der Neunziger.  Das ganze ist also kein neues Thema, es scheint sich, wie gesagt, nur zu häufen und zusätzlich scheint die Gewaltbereitschaft der Polizei steigen. Darum sammeln wir ja auch die ganz Einzelfälle, um in gesamten Bild zu bekommen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Na wie soll man die frei die Informationen beschaffen, wenn sich die Seite nicht richtig aufrufen lässt?
> Das trifft ja auch die Barrierefreiheit für Leute die schlecht sehen. Das wird bei den ganzen Bannern, Popups und Overlays immer ignoriert.



Pressefreiheit regelt die Freiheit der Presse (-organe), nicht die der Leser, wollte ich damit sagen. 
Es gibt keinen verfassungsmäßigen Anspruch darauf, Presseerzeugnisse unentgeltlich zur Verfügung gestellt zu bekommen. Sonst wären ja auch Zeitungsverkäufe grundgesetzwidrig.  

Aber zum Thema Polizeigewalt: Man muss sich durchaus vor Augen halten, das sich die meisten Polizisten korrekt verhalten - gerade deshalb sind Übertretungen auch so verstörend. In Ländern, wo polizeiliche Willkür oder auch nur stärkere Befugnisse bzw. geringere Kontrolle gang und gäbe sind, werden solche Vorkommnisse als alltäglich wahrgenommen.
Umgekehrt werden Polizisten aus Perspektive der meisten Bürger nach wie vor als Freund und Helfer wahrgenommen und ich hoffe, wir kommen hier nie dahin, dass man bei Verkehrskontrollen prophylaktisch wie ein potentieller Straftäter behandelt und daher ums eigene Leben fürchten muss.


----------



## colormix (27. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema Polizeigewalt: Man muss sich durchaus vor Augen halten, das sich die meisten Polizisten korrekt verhalten.



Polizisten  sind  auch  nur  Menschen die  oft  auch  das ausbaden müssen  was der  Staat  verbockt  hat,
Polizisten Beleidigen das  geht  meiner  Meinung   überhaupt  nicht  wenn die  sich  einem gegenüber  korrekt  verhalten  .


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bundesinnenministerium: Die rechte Szene ruestet auf | tagesschau.de

Da sollte die Polizei doch mal genauer hinschauen, wo die Waffen herkommen. 
Schließlich sind erst vor einiger Zeit Waffen beim LKA in Meckpom "abhanden gekommen".
Polizisten sollen LKA-Munition entwendet haben - Panorama - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da sollte die Polizei doch mal genauer hinschauen, wo die Waffen herkommen.


Die Fälle gibt es, aber wenn es wirklich nur 11 Waffen der Bundespolizei sind, dann scheint es kein systematisches Problem zu sein:
Verloren oder geklaut? Bundespolizei sucht elf verschollene Dienstwaffen - FOCUS Online

Und zu dem Thema hier eine umfassende und lesenswerte Kritik, es geht um mehr als Waffen, insbesondere Daten verschwinden;

_"... Die  FDP in Niedersachsen hat eine Kleine Anfrage dazu gestellt und da  stellte es sich heraus, dass in den letzten drei Jahren fünf scharfe  Pistolen weggekommen wären (NDR), laut „Spiegel online“ sollen es dann  in den letzten fünf Jahren elf scharfe Waffen gewesen sein, dazu auch  Munition, des Weiteren 200 Reizgasgeräte, Schlagstöcke, Handys, mehr als  zehn Tablets sowie Speicherkarten und Laptops.
_
_Ist das viel, sind elf Waffen  viel? Darunter ein Maschinengewehr? 200 Reizgasgeräte? Kann vorkommen,  in hektischen Einsatzlagen, sagt das niedersächsische Innenministerium  dazu. Aber wie kommen Laptops und Speicherkarten weg? Wohl kaum in  hektischen Einsatzlagen? ..."_
Bei der Polizei verschwundene Waffen: Diebe in Uniform? - taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei so eine kleine SD Karte recht schnell mal verschwindet. Erst recht die microSD.

Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass sensible dienstliche Daten darauf verschlüsselt sind.

Zu dem einen Kommentar unter dem Artikel:


			
				Kommentar schrieb:
			
		

> Früher mussten behördliche Waffenträger den Waffenempfang per Unterschrift quittieren, so dass der Verbleib einer Waffe für die Eigentumsbehörde immer nachvollziehbar war. Beim fehlen einer Waffe wurden als erstes die Waffen-Empfangslisten – Waffennummer und Empfängername - überprüft. Ähnlich verhielt es sich mit der Munition, wobei Übungsschießen immer die Möglichkeit eröffnet Munition (illegal) abzuzweigen; so genannte Schwarzmunition für den Fall verlorengegangener Munition oder einer versehentlichen Schussabgabe. Existiert das Prinzip Empfang der Waffe/ Munition gegen Unterschrift – heutzutage - bei der Polizei nicht mehr?



Die persönliche Waffe wird normalerweise einfach im Waffenschließfach in der Dienststelle eingeschlossen. 
Außer in Berlin, dürfen die Beamten die Waffe auch nach mit Hause nehmen, wenn dort eine entsprechende sichere Aufbewahrung gegeben ist. Das regeln die jeweiligen Polizeigesetze oder Dienstvorschriften der Bundesländer.

Ingolstadt: Polizisten dürfen ihre Pistolen nach Dienstschluss mit nach Hause nehmen, unterliegen aber strengen Auflagen
Wobei der Artikel von 2014 schon älter ist, mittlerweile ist auch Bayern von der 40 Jahre alten P7 auf die neue SFP9 umgestiegen. Siehe Wikipedia.


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die persönliche Waffe wird normalerweise einfach im Waffenschließfach in der Dienststelle eingeschlossen.



Was im Vergleich zu den (absolut sinnvollen) Vorschriften für private Waffenbesitz absolut lächerlich ist.
Sicherlich könnte man argumentieren, dass die Dienststelle ohnehin ein besonders sicherer Aufbewahrungsort ist, aber ganz offenkundig ist sie es entweder nicht, oder der Verlust findet anderswo statt.

Zudem hebelt dieses Vorgehen nicht die Verantwortungskette aus: Egal, wo genau die Dienstwaffe war, bevor sie verschwand: verantwortlich ist derjenige, der sie zuletzt führte und auf den sie registriert ist. Wurde die Verantwortung (z.B. für die Aufbewahrung) nicht korrekt übergeben oder dokumentiert, ist es schnurz, ob ich die Waffe zu Hause im Waffenschrank, in einem Bankschließfach, auf einer Parkbank, auf dem Spülkasten der Toilette meines Lieblings-Imbisses oder in meinem Spind im Revier abgelegt/verlegt oder der nächsten braunen Kameradschaft zum Angebinde gemacht habe.

Und welche Konsequenzen hat der Verlust der Dienstwaffe eigentlich für denjenigen, unter dessen Verantwortung sie verschwindet?
Und wie laufen die Ermittlungen ab? Ich meine, habe in aller Welt schon Schießeisen gesehen, das glaubt mir kein Mensch, aber Beine zum Weglaufen hatte kein einziges. Die Knifte muss schon jemand nehmen, damit sie verschwindet, egal ob korrekt gelagert oder irgendwo verloren.

Bei allem grundsätzlichen Verständnis für persönliche Schusseligkeit oder undurchschaubare Abläufe im Dienstbereich, aber als jemand, der mehr als einmal mit seiner Trachtengruppe bis in die Nacht zentimeterweise Übungsgelände abgegrast hat, um eine einzige undokumentierte scharfe Patrone wiederzufinden, habe ich hierbei keins.
Mir ist auch klar, dass es deutlich einfachere Wege gibt, um sich in Deutschland Waffen und Munition zu beschaffen und zwar auch solche, die weniger nachverfolgbar und teils deutliche wirksamer sind als Dienstwaffen der Polizei, aber hier geht es mir ums Prinzip: Wer eine Dienstwaffe führt, trägt eine höhere Verantwortung als der Privatmensch, keine geringere.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und welche Konsequenzen hat der Verlust der Dienstwaffe eigentlich für denjenigen, unter dessen Verantwortung sie verschwindet?



Gute Frage. Müsste man wohl mal recherchieren.
Vielleicht kennt auch jemand einen Abgeordneten im Niedersächsischen Landtag, der da mal ein kleine Anfrage machen kann. Fällt schließlich in das Ressort des dortigen Innenministeriums.
z.B.
"Welche disziplinarischen oder strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen sind für den Verlust einer dienstlichen Schusswaffe vorgesehen und welche wurden tatsächlich in der Vergangenheit angewendet?"

Es kann natürlich auch mal bei anderen Landesregierungen nachgefragt werden, was dort so bei der Polizei verschwunden ist und welche Folgen es hatte.


Edit: Kurze Verlinkung auf den anderen Thread, Die AfD-Wehr


DKK007 schrieb:


> Sparanus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber sie ist keine NSDAP die eine vollkommen neue Gesellschaft schaffen will.
> ...



Vor allem wenn man dann mal die in dem Zweiten Link erwähnte Strafe von 120 Tagessätzen hochrechnet und von 50€/Tag ausgeht. Siehe: § 40 StGB - Einzelnorm


			
				https://taz.de/Ermittlungen-im-Fall-Hannibal/!5625085/ schrieb:
			
		

> Hannibal soll zahlen. Ein Amtsgericht in Baden-Württemberg hat einen Strafbefehl gegen André S. verhängt, weil er Munition und Teile von Granaten bei sich zu Hause hatte – 120 Tagessätze, Höhe unbekannt.



Wären also in Summe 6000€ Strafe und somit 0,10€ pro Patrone.
Wenn man da in die Haftstrafen zu G20 denkt, weil einer eine Murmel dabei hatte ist das absurd lächerlich.

Da muss man sich dann schon fragen, zu welchen Kreisen diese Richter gehören.


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Zweiter NSU Untersuchungsausschuss in Thüringen beendet Arbeit: NSU-Untersuchungsausschuss kritisiert Landesregierung | MDR.DE


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Abschlussbericht in Thueringen: NSU-Ausschuss kritisiert Polizei und Justiz | tagesschau.de

Bin dann zumindest mal gespannt, was sich noch so alles findet, wenn die Akten im Staatsarchiv liegen.



Edit:
Bundesjustizministerin: "Wir muessen als Rechtsstaat aktiv werden" | tagesschau.de
Mehr Schutz gefordert: Das Meldegesetz: Gefahr fuer Lokalpolitiker? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es bewegt sich etwas: Mal sehen, ob solche Ansätze gelebt werrden?

_"... Die Fehlerkultur in der Polizei muss sich nach Auffassung von  Mitgliedern von Linke, SPD und Grünen im zweiten Thüringer  NSU-Untersuchungsausschuss verbessern. Vorgesetzte müssten einen offenen  Umgang mit Fehlern vorleben, sagte die Linke-Obfrau im Ausschuss,  Katharina König-Preuss, bei der Vorstellung des etwa 2200 Seiten  umfassenden Abschlussberichts des Gremiums in Erfurt. ..."_
NSU-Untersuchungsausschuss in Thueringen: Abschlussbericht vorgestellt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei die doch dort in der Regierung sitzen und auch tatsächlich was ändern können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wieder ein Fragment, was Fragen aufwirft und in eine lange Kette von merkwürdigen Ereignissen passt. Wurden Anschläge und Ausschreitungen gedultet, um danach anders vorgehen zu können und mehr Mittel zu bekommen?
_
Im Untersuchungsausschuss des Bundestages erschüttert ein  Kriminalbeamter aus Nordrhein-Westfalen die offizielle Version des  Attentates vom Breitscheidplatz_
Stand Amri bereits kurz nach dem Anschlag als Taeter fest? | Telepolis


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stand Amri bereits kurz nach dem Anschlag als Taeter fest? | Telepolis



Wenn der Verfassungsschutz von seinen Plänen wusste, stand er sogar schon vorher fest. 


Es gibt aktuell eine Petition für "Für die Einrichtung von unabhängigen Polizeibeschwerdestellen auf Landes- und Bundesebene".
Petition . Fuer die Einrichtung von unabhaengigen Polizeibeschwerdestellen auf Landes- und Bundesebene . Change.org


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da müsste man noch Strafanzeige wegen Volksverhetzung gegen die Nazis stellen, welche die Familie des Opfers verhöhnt haben, und die Polizeiführung wegen Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB anzeigen.

Also dass die Ermittlungen so lange rausgezögert wurden, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn man schon das Personal fehlt, die Videoaufnahmen in der Tankstelle zu sichten, hätte ich dort angerufen und mir die Videos auf DVD in der Dienstelle vorbeibringen lassen. 
Auch eine Fahndung nach dem Kennzeichen ist schnell per Funk rausgegeben oder an die Bundespolizei weitergeleitet. 

Dokumentation: Der Mordfall Sophia - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Sowas darf nicht passieren, niemals!

Thueringen: Zwei Polizisten sollen Frau vergewaltigt haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ist halt die Frage, was es da an Spuren gibt, oder ob es nur eine Schutzbehauptung gegen die Durchsuchung ist. Wer  mit einer falschen Identität unterwegs ist, scheint es auch sonst mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau zu nehmen.
Wobei es natürlich besonders perfide wäre, wenn sie gezielt als unglaubhaftes Opfer ausgewählt wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nach den ganzen schlechten Nachrichten über rechte bei der Polizei will die Bundeswehr nicht länger nur am Rand sitzen, sondern auch ihren Patriotismus betonen:
Soldat wies Bundeswehr auf rechte Umtriebe hin – jetzt muss er gehen - FOCUS Online


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da wird es wohl auch weiter oben genug Rechtsextreme gegeben haben.

Wenn man sich die Geschichte mit Hanibal anschaut, sind schließlich auch die Spezialeinheiten betroffen.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hätte man halt noch Wehrpflicht gehabt  

Naja keine Ahnung wie man eine freiwillige Armee prüfen sollst , da können die rechten hetzer leicht unterwandern


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja keine Ahnung wie man eine freiwillige Armee prüfen sollst , da können die rechten hetzer leicht unterwandern



Na ja, letztendlich ist der Bund der Arbeitgeber und jeder, der zum Bund will, muss sich entsprechend bewerben.
Und da kann man dann natürlich Eignungstests und sowas machen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und das Führungszeugnis prüfen. Oder direkt eine SÜ, schließlich haben die Leute dann Umgang mit Waffen. Mehr als 50 Faelle seit 2017: Sprengstoff-Funde bei Neonazis | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hätte man halt noch Wehrpflicht gehabt
> 
> Naja keine Ahnung wie man eine freiwillige Armee prüfen sollst , da können die rechten hetzer leicht unterwandern



Die verantwortlichen oberen Ränge dürften samt und sonders noch aus Wehrpflichtzeiten stammen. Aber auch damals zog die Bundeswehr Führer-begeisterte an wie der braune Haufen die Fliegen.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die verantwortlichen oberen Ränge dürften samt und sonders noch aus Wehrpflichtzeiten stammen. Aber auch damals zog die Bundeswehr Führer-begeisterte an wie der braune Haufen die Fliegen.



Es ist ein wenig komplizierter. Ich füge mal offizielle Erkenntnisse und persönliche Innenansichten wild zusammen: Für Vollblut-Nazis ist die Bundeswehr schon aufgrund ihrer Ausrichtung ziemlich unattraktiv. Aber sie zieht Personen an, die 1.) hierarchische Strukturen bevorzugen und 2.) im Schnitt nicht unbedingt die hellsten Kerzen auf der Torte sind. Sprich, man hat dort eben *nicht* den immer wieder bemühten "Querschnitt der Gesellschaft", sondern eher eine Anreicherung von Personen, die sich im Zivilleben weiträumiger verteilen.
Kurz gesagt: Häufig simpel gestrickte Gemüter mit dem Wunsch nach Kontrolle von oben, obendrein leicht beeinflussbar und generell empfänglich für simple Botschaften. Das gilt ausdrücklich nicht für alle Bundeswehrangehörigen, aber dass selbst in der Truppe auf "Maurer, Maler, Massenmörder" referiert wird, sollte sich herumgesprochen haben.

Das ist aber nicht da eigentlich Traurige daran. Diese Leute und ihre Gesinnung entstehen nicht in der Bundeswehr, sie werden dort akkumuliert. Sprich, die Bundeswehr ist ein Destillat der rechtskonservativen Piefigkeit der gesamten Bundesrepublik.
Ebenso unglücklich ist, dass die Bundeswehr als Freiwilligenarmee eigentlich optimale Möglichkeiten böte, auf die Leute einzuwirken. Was Malergehilfe Storch Heinar treibt, ist viel schlechter kontrollierbar und abstellbar als das, was Schütze Storch Heinar treibt. Aber so lange in den oberen Rängen eine Mischung aus viel Gleichgültigkeit und punktueller ideologischer Übereinstimmung herrscht, werden sich *auch* in der Bundeswehr Menschen radikalisieren.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Rechtsextremer Christopher F. gefasst: Die Flucht endet in Kambodscha - Reportageseite - Tagesspiegel

Im Ausland werden halt oft höhere Haftstrafen verhängt als hier.


_____________________________________________________________


Streit in Berlin: Video-Dokumentation im Strafverfahren


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Na ja, wenn Deutschland ein Auslieferungsantrag stellt, könnte es ja sein, dass Kambodscha ihn ausliefert. Spart ja für sie Geld.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ist die Frage, ob die das machen. Es gibt zumindest kein Auslieferungsabkommen mit Kambodscha laut Tagesspiegel.

Allerdings muss auch innerhalb der EU bei Mehrfachtätern meist erst die Haftstrafe in dem Land abgesessen werden, in dem er verhaftet wurde.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mich stört es jetzt nicht, wenn er erst mal in Kambodscha seine Strafe absitzt.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Anscheinend hat der NSU2.0 heute zugeschlagen und dem Beispiel aus Neuseeland folgend mit schweren Waffen eine Synagoge in Halle angegriffen.
Dabei ist es wohl den Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu verdanken, dass ein Eindringen fehlgeschlagen ist. 
Allerdings wurden zwei Passanten auf der Straße erschossen. 

Live-Ticker: Amoklage in Halle – Grosseinsatz der Polizei | MDR.DE

Die Bewohner in Halle werden weiterhin aufgerufen im Haus zu bleiben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

*******


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nach Drohschreiben: Razzien in vier Bundeslaendern | MDR.DE


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Studie zu Reichsbuergern: Noch im hohen Alter gewaltbereit | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Forderung nach längerer DNA-Speicherung macht bei einem Täter, der 1. vorher nie verurteilt wurde und 2. auf frischer Tat festgenommen wurde keinen Sinn.
Debatte nach Anschlag in Halle: Schaerfere Gesetze - mehr Sicherheit? | tagesschau.de

Auch antesimitische Straften sollten unter sonstige schon vom §46 StGb erfasst sein. 


> [...]
> die Beweggründe und die Ziele des Täters, besonders auch rassistische, fremdenfeindliche oder sonstige menschenverachtende,[...]


Sonst wenn man jetzt jedes einzeln auflisten will, müsste man gleich alle Straftaten gegen Motive aus Art 3 Nr. 3 GG reinnehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ausschuss zu Halle-Attentat: Polizei verlor Attentaeter aus den Augen | tagesschau.de

Da muss man sich dann bei den beiden Polizisten bedanken, die ihr trotz der Gefahr ohne Verstärkung den Täter festgenommen haben.
Danke an alle beteiligten Einsatzkraefte in Halle/ Saale — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ausschuss zu Halle-Attentat: Polizei verlor Attentaeter aus den Augen | tagesschau.der


740 Polizisten und sie schaffen es nicht, bei so einer Tat ein Auto zu verfolgen?
Da frage ich mich gleich wieder: Sollte er entkommen?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 740 Polizisten und sie schaffen es nicht, bei so einer Tat ein Auto zu verfolgen?
> Da frage ich mich gleich wieder: Sollte er entkommen?



Die 740  waren ja nicht von der ersten Minute aktiv. Die müssen auch erst mal aktiviert werden.

Das dauert.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 740 Polizisten und sie schaffen es nicht, bei so einer Tat ein Auto zu verfolgen?
> Da frage ich mich gleich wieder: Sollte er entkommen?



Dieser Kommentar ist genauso VT wie einige andere, du tust dir mit solch einem Schwachsinn keinen Gefallen, siehe DKK007 oder hast du Anhalstpunkte für solche Behauptungen?

PS: Du scheinst dich in letzter Zeit zu radikalisieren, die differnzierten Posts, die man von dir vor noch 0,5-2 Jahren gewöhnt war, driften immer mehr in eine radikalisierte Form ab, die man langsam auch nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann, wie sich andere von der Mitte der Gesellschaft an den rechtsextremen Rand entfernt haben, nehmen deine Postings zu, dass du dich an einen linken bis linksextremen Rand entfernst, der diese Republik genauso in Frage stellt.
Eine Anregung zum Nachdenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die 740  waren ja nicht von der ersten Minute aktiv. Die müssen auch erst mal aktiviert werden.
> 
> Das dauert.


Wie viele Polizisten braucht man, um ein Auto zu verfolgen, dazu ein Hubschrauber. Für so eine Tat muss der sofort kommen, ab dem ersten Anruf, dass eine Synagoge beschossen wird.

Und dann sollten eine handvoll Polizisten ausreichen, die in Deckung und geschützt observieren, bis die gut ausgerüstete Kavallerie da ist. Nein, das war keine Glanzleistung ....


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Für einen Hubschrauber braucht es erst mal ein paar Formulare. 

Da wird halt viel Potential mit Verwaltung verschwendet. Da kann es auch mal passieren, dass man auf einen WLAN-Router fürs Schmutzdaten-Netz mal ein paar Monate wartet. 
Meine Meinung dazu: Inbesondere in den Abteilungen die sich mit Cybercrime/Datenauswertung o.ä. beschäftigen sollte man einfach ein bestimmtes Budget zur Verfügung stellen und dann die Abteilungen sich das Zeug einfach selbst kaufen lassen. Das geht deutlich schneller und ist dann auch das was wirklich gebraucht wird und nicht mal wieder ne Fehlplanung. 
Gerade im IT-Bereich, wo sich die Anforderungen  sehr schnell ändern und schnelle Reaktionen erfordern. 


Zu oben:
Zumal halt nichts mit Observierung war, da er mit dem Auto geflüchtet ist. 
Stahlknecht schildert genauen Ablauf | MDR.DE


----------



## Mahoy (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Funktionierende (!) Hubschrauber bei deutschen Sicherheitsbehörden? Schön wär's ja. Wir können schon froh sein, dass wenigstens die Rettungsdienste welche haben.

Im Übrigens ist es nicht so leicht, ein Fahrzeug zu verfolgen, selbst wenn man sich direkt "dranhängen" kann. Um irgendwo herum fahrendes Fahrzeug zu lokalisieren braucht man Streifen und Kontrollpunkte, die sich nicht so schnell einrichten lassen - schon gar nicht angesichts der drastischen Kürzungen der letzten Jahre.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Fliegende Hubschrauber gibt es da schon. Ist schließlich nicht die Bundeswehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Funktionierende (!) Hubschrauber bei deutschen Sicherheitsbehörden? Schön wär's ja. Wir können schon froh sein, dass wenigstens die Rettungsdienste welche haben.


Gut, ich dachte, die Polizei hätte mehr Hubschrauber. Ganz Sachsen Anhalt hat ja nur derer 3 in Magdeburg stationiert. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet. Mein Fehler
Polizeihubschrauber – Wikipedia


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gut, ich dachte, die Polizei hätte mehr Hubschrauber. Ganz Sachsen Anhalt hat ja nur derer 3 in Magdeburg stationiert. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet. Mein Fehler
> Polizeihubschrauber – Wikipedia



Und die stehen alle drei zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt komplett gewartet und einsatzbereit ausschließlich dafür bereit, binnen weniger Minuten sämtliche Straßen um eine Synagoge herum händisch nach einem rudimentär beschriebenen Fahrzeug abzugrasen. Es sind auch zu jeder Zeit drei Piloten in Flugbereitschaft, ernähren sich von Astronautennahrung und Kaffee, pinkeln in die geleerten Becher und halten sich ansonsten durch Power-Napping fit.  
Nein, mal ganz ernsthaft: Die Zahl der grundsätzlich vorhandenen Maschinen sagt nichts über die Einsatzbereitschaft aus.

Der eigentliche Skandal an der Sache ist und bleibt der, dass trotz der bekanntermaßen herrschenden Stimmung bei so einem zentralen jüdischen Fest nicht wenigstens ein oder zwei Alibi-Beamte an der Synagoge stationiert wurden. Das hätte womöglich bereits vollauf genügt, um den Angriff zügig zu beenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nein, mal ganz ernsthaft: Die Zahl der grundsätzlich vorhandenen Maschinen sagt nichts über die Einsatzbereitschaft aus.


Es ist eine Obergrenze. Da hat ja der ADAC mehr Hubschrauber als die Polizei


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist eine Obergrenze. Da hat ja der ADAC mehr Hubschrauber als die Polizei



Die finanzieren sich ja auch durch Mitgliedsbeiträge und lukrative Verträge mit der Industrie.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nicht nur dadurch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wieder ein Puzzle Teilchen im großen Sumpf des Verfassungsschutzes:
Fall Walter Luebcke: Ex-Verfassungsschuetzer war mit Stephan Ernst "dienstlich befasst" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Puzzle Teilchen im großen Sumpf des Verfassungsschutzes:
> Fall Walter Luebcke: Ex-Verfassungsschuetzer war mit Stephan Ernst "dienstlich befasst" - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ich finde diesen Geheimdienst super 

Da kannst du schon als einfacher "Angestellter" tun und machen,

was du willst.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Geheimdienst super
> Da kannst du schon als einfacher "Angestellter" tun und machen,
> was du willst.



Es muss nur möglichst geheim bleiben.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es muss nur möglichst geheim bleiben.



Das leitet sich schon aus dem Wort "Geheimdienst" ab.


----------



## Poulton (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Da kannst du schon als einfacher "Angestellter" tun und machen,
> 
> was du willst.


Und das bei vollem Gehalt. Also so, wie es eigentlich überall auf Arbeit sein sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und im IT-Bereich legen die dann noch mal ordentlich was drauf. 



> *Gehalt und Perspektive
> *unbefristete Einstellung in die Entgeltgruppe 13 TVöD Bund sowie Möglichkeit der Verbeamtung
> Übernahme von Beamtinnen und Beamten bis nach A 14 BBesG bei Vorliegen der laufbahnrechtlichen Voraussetzungen
> Zahlung einer IT-Fachkräftezulage sowie weitere Gehaltsanhebungen nach Einzelfallprüfung möglich
> Sicherheitszulage i.H.v. 201,32 €


Bundesamt fuer Verfassungsschutz - Cyberforensiker/innen als technische Referenten/innen (m/w/d) in der Cyberabwehr


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Polizei und AfD, wieder ein kleiner Baustein in der Liste:

*Hatte Pegida-Initiator Lutz Bachmann Informationen aus Polizeikreisen zum Attentäter vom Breitscheidplatz? *
Gruene wollen Lutz Bachman zu Amri-Untersuchungsausschuss vorladen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Rechtsextremismus in Deutschland: Wie rechts ist die Polizei? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Rechtsextremismus in Deutschland: Wie rechts ist die Polizei? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ein Mitschüler von mir, seines Zeichens Polizist, besuchte neulich meinen Vater als ich da war, weil sie ein Hobby teilen und unser Nachbarn kam des iranischer Weges, gut sichtbar durch das Fenster. Da sagte dieser Polizist allen ernstes: "Ehhh, ein scheiß Kanake, den knall ich ab! "Karl-Heinz (also an meinen Vater gerichtet), Du musst Dir Schießscharten in das Haus bauen".

Ich weiß bis heute nicht, ob ich diesen Idioten anzeigen soll.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich weiß bis heute nicht, ob ich diesen Idioten anzeigen soll.



Und genau das ist das Problem: Natürlich solltest du! Das sollte der unbedingte Reflex in einer aufgeklärten, funktionierenden Zivilgesellschaft sein.

Das Böse lebt überwiegend von guten Menschen, die nicht das Richtige tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wieder ein Einzelfall:

Torsten S. muss die Bundespolizei verlassen. Das hat am Mittwoch das  Verwaltungsgericht Hannover entschieden. Seine Dienstvergehen seien  „nicht mehr tragbar“. Der 44-Jährige hatte 2015 bundesweit für  Schlagzeilen gesorgt, weil er prahlte, zwei Flüchtlinge im Gewahrsam  misshandelt zu haben.
Hannover: Skandal-Beamter Torsten S. muss die Bundespolizei verlassen


----------



## Adi1 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Eher liegt hier das Problem darin,

dass jeder Vollidiot die Polizei beschimpfen kann wie er will,

"Sogenannte Grundrechte" halt.

Irgendwie verstehe ich den Frust dieser Beamten,
welche tagstäglich ihren Kopf hinhalten,
damit es nicht noch schlimmer wird. 

Ein Dankeschön an diese Menschen .

Das da mal einer ausrastet, ist doch verständlich.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich den Frust dieser Beamten,
> welche tagstäglich ihren Kopf hinhalten,
> damit es nicht noch schlimmer wird.



Das Problem dabei ist: Nach größte Gruppe mit fehlenden Respekt sind - nach eigenen Angaben der Polizei - immer noch alkoholisierte Biodeutsche im erweiterten Pflegelalter, zumeist im Rahmen von Volksfesten und/oder Sportveranstaltungen. Das sind aber nicht diejenigen, die in "bedauerlichen Einzelfällen" misshandelt werden. Inkorrekt behandelt werden gehäuft einzelfällig passiv-renitente Demonstranten und inhaftierte Personen mit Migrationshintergrund - und zwar nicht unbedingt diejenigen, die auch keinen Respekt vor der Polizei haben.

Das ist durchaus erklärlich: Frust wird weniger am Hauptverursacher, sondern an demjenigen ausgelassen, der situativ am besten verfügbar ist und/oder bei dessen Misshandlung die geringsten Folgen zu befürchten sind. Das ist psychologisch betrachtet also durchaus natürlich. Es ist aber dennoch nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## keinnick (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eher liegt hier das Problem darin,
> 
> dass jeder Vollidiot die Polizei beschimpfen kann wie er will,
> ...
> ...


Ich danke diesen Leuten auch. Mein Schwager ist Polizist und ich weiß, was der mitmacht. Dennoch: Dieser Job ist was Besonderes. Darüber sollte man sich klar sein, wenn man ihn ergreift. Und man sollte sich auch darüber klar sein, dass "ausrasten" in diesem Beruf eben genau NICHT geht.


----------



## JePe (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es gibt sie wirklich, die Buerger in Uniform: Polizeisprecher bekundet Sympathie fuer Demonstranten - und wird dafuer geruegt.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



JePe schrieb:


> Es gibt sie wirklich, die Buerger in Uniform: Polizeisprecher bekundet Sympathie fuer Demonstranten - und wird dafuer geruegt.



Der Herr Innenstaatssekretär Geerdts und der Herr Landespolizeidirektor Wilksen scheinen Neutralität mit Law&Order-Mentalität und Kadavergehorsam zu verwechseln. Im Interview wird zu aller erst klargestellt, dass es sich um eine persönliche Meinung handelt. Es wird auch keinerlei Zweifel daran gelassen, dass die positive Äußerung dem grundsätzlichen Engagement gilt, während Straftaten explizit nicht gutgeheißen werden.

Das Problem heutzutage besteht doch gerade darin, dass Polizeibeamte, die bei Demonstrationen gegen die eine oder Interessengruppe aktiv werden müssen, als Erfüllungsgehilfe der jeweiligen Gegenseite betrachtet werden. Wenn sich landläufig die Erkenntnis durchsetzen würde, dass Beamte als Menschen Verständnis haben oder sogar sympathisieren könnten, jedoch einschreiten _müssen_, weil die Durchführung nicht korrekt ist, dürfte sich das derzeitige Klima eher verbessern.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich danke diesen Leuten auch. Mein Schwager ist Polizist und ich weiß, was der mitmacht. Dennoch: Dieser Job ist was Besonderes. Darüber sollte man sich klar sein, wenn man ihn ergreift. Und man sollte sich auch darüber klar sein, dass "ausrasten" in diesem Beruf eben genau NICHT geht.



Freilich muss es da Konsequenzen geben,

ich meinte nur,

ein(e) Polizist/-in sind nur auch nur Menschen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Genau wie letztes Jahr. Rechte pöbeln, schikanieren und bedrohen und der  Bedrohte wird dann von der Polizei abgführt. Wirklich, eine tolle  Polizei, aber wir haben ja schon in der Affäire des "Hutbürgers"  gesehen, was Polizisten von unserer Pressefreiheit halten.

_... Es sind Szenen, die erschrecken. Vergangenen Samstag ist der  Journalist Jonas Fedders auf der Frankfurter Buchmesse von  Rechtsextremen schikaniert worden. Die Polizei sieht erst tatenlos zu,  greift dann ein – aber nicht etwa, indem sie den Journalisten schützt  und freie Berichterstattung gewährleistet. Sondern indem sie Fedders an  seiner Arbeit hindert. ... _
Rechtsextreme schuechtern Journalisten ein: Polizei schaut bei Eklat auf Frankfurter Buchmesse nur zu - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Dasselbe dumme Argument von wegen "Porträtaufnahme" wie beim Hutbürger  und die Polizei hat nichts gelernt. Widerwärtig...Einfach mal in den  Kommentaren die Bedrohungen und Beleidigungen lesen. Typische rechte  Menschenfeinde, von der Polizei gedeckt und geschützt.
Jonas Fedders auf Twitter"

Wie nennen es die Kommentaroren und Besucher der Buchmesse: "Detusche Hochkultur jetzt auch auf der Buchmesse, schon mittags das Bier." .. Erst seit die Rechtspopulisten auf der Buchmesse sind, gibt es jedes Jahr Gewalt und einschreitende Polizei. Aber immergegen die Opfer und nicht gegen die Täter.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei der rechte Kern in der Frankfurter Polizei bekannt ist. 

„NSU 2.0“: Die rechten Umtriebe hessischer Polizisten - WELT


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

"Es hängen keine Fotos von den 500 derzeit mit einem Haftbefehl gesuchten Neonazis beim Bäcker oder an den Bahnhöfen."


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Dafür werden immer noch Zeugen zum NSU gesucht:
Polizei Sachsen - Polizei Sachsen - Personenfahndung - Bekannte Personen

Gibt wohl doch noch zweifel daran, dass es wirklich die beiden Uwes waren, obwohl die nie an einem Tatort gesehen wurden oder Spuren hinterlassen haben.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das Problem ist nicht die sogenannte "Polizeigewalt".

Eher sind es die lächerlichen Strafen, welche die Gerichte verhängen.

20 Jahre für Straftäter in Noriisk oder Workuta,

danach brauchen die auch keine Therapie mehr.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Also auch für eine  Polizisten 20 Jahre wenn er den Kopf eines Gefesselten gegen die Wand donnert? Oder man zufällig bei der Treppe fällt?


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

So gering wie allein da die Verurteilungswahrscheinlichkeit ist, ist da auch die Strafe egal. 

Hohe Strafen schrecken nicht ab. Hoher Verfolgungsdruck schreckt ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und nicht nur da...

Höhere Haftzeiten dagegen sind wirkungslos bis kontraproduktiv. Niemand stellt sich hin und sagt "najagut, dann verbring ich halt von 6 Jahren je 5 im Gefängnis, klingt nach einem geilen Lebensentwurf". Schon 1-2 Jahre Knast bedeuten faktisch das Ende eines zivilen wirtschaftlichen Lebens in Deutschland, spätestens bei 4-5 Jahren ist typischerweise auch alles soziale weg. Wer spätestens bei Androhung von 10 Jahren nicht realisiert, was die Folgen des Erwischtwerden wären, der rafft es auch bei 30 oder 50 Jahren nicht, weil er vermutlich keine Sekunde darüber nachdenkt. Da halte ich eher noch Gedanken zu verschärften Haftbedingungen für nachvollziehbar, auch wenn das gerade in Anbetracht der deutschen Geschichte ein verdammt schweres Thema ist. Aber höhere Haftzeiten haben keine Wirkung auf die Kriminalität, nur auf die Kosten für deren Ahndung. Und bei einigen Taten wären sie sogar hochgradig kontraproduktiv; die Krönung ist immer noch "Höchststrafe für Vergewaltiger".


----------



## DKK007 (3. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bei Affekttaten wird sich sich selbst über die Tat selbst keine Gedanken gemacht. Also z.B. Totschlag.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Affekttaten wird sich sich selbst über die Tat selbst keine Gedanken gemacht. Also z.B. Totschlag.


Fahrlässigkeit wäre auch noch soetwas.


----------



## DKK007 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei da eh nur eine Strafbakeit vorliegt, wenn es explizit geregelt ist.


Edit:
Aktuelle Ereignisse und Berichte: 
Polizisten erschiessen zwei Maenner | MDR.DE
Ermittlungen: 32-Jaehriger stirbt nach Festnahme in Erfurt | MDR.DE

Bundesinnenministerium: Warnung vor rechten "Buergerwehren" | tagesschau.de
Sicherheitsbehoerden: "Atomwaffen Division" seit 2018 im Visier | tagesschau.de

Edit2:
Bei Sat1 lief heute Abend eine Doku zum Thema K.O.-Tropfen. Bestürzend ist, das die Kosten für eine Laboruntersuchung nur übernommen werden, wenn Anzeige erstattet wird. In dem Fall würde die Polizei die Kosten tragen. Empfohlen wird in dem Fall zumindest eine Anzeige wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung. 
Sendung: AKTE - Lautlos und lebensgefaehrlich - so wirken K.o.-Tropfen - Sat.1 / Video: https://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/2...hichte-date-raping-in-deutschland-ganze-folge
Dazu auch: https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/37-grad/37-ko-getropft-100.html
https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heute/armband-gegen-ko-tropfen-im-club-xantus-drinkcheck-100.html


----------



## Seregios (5. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich halte unser Rechtssystem immer noch für eines der besten der Welt. Es leidet nur unter der Bearbeitungsdauer durch die Polizei (wie lange hat man den Clans und Rockern zugeschaut) und an den Gerichten. Solange man sich wegen jedem Bockmist vor Gericht treffen kann, bleiben diese hoffnungslos überlastet. Bräuchte man in Straffällen nur zwei-drei Monate bis zum ersten Urteil (Revision und Berufung will ich gar nicht ausschließen), dürfte das schon eher einen Eindruck auf die Täter und ihre Umgebung machen.
Alles andere - längere Haftzeiten, härtere Bedingungen, sind vollkommen wirkungslos. 
Dafür muss man sich nur auf der Welt umsehen.  USA Three-Strikes-Law plus Todesstrafe...wirkungslos.  China Umerziehungslager, öffentliche Hinrichtungen im Stadion plus Organverkauf....wirkungslos. Süd-Mittelamerika Gefängnisstädte, Todesschwadrone, lange Haftstrafen mit miesen Gefängnissen...wirkungslos. 
Verbrechen wird niemals aussterben, man kann damit nur bestmöglich umgehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Immerhin werden jetzt wirkungsvolle Ansätze zur Gewaltprävention öffentlich diskutiert:
Studie: Abschiebung aller Maenner wuerde Gewaltkriminalitaet um 85% senken


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Seregios schrieb:


> Alles andere - längere Haftzeiten, härtere Bedingungen, sind vollkommen wirkungslos.



Nö, 
das zieht schon. 

Du musst nur als Staat lange genug Druck ausüben,
permanent die Straftäter verfolgen und einbuchten.

Das Problem ist, das Personal kostet halt.

Und ohne Geld, 

...


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Macht die USA

Sicher Ist es dort nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ein Wunder, immerhin ein offensichtlicher Nazi wurde entfernt, also suspendiert, vermutlich bei vollen Bezügen
Rechtsextremismus-Verdacht beim Verfassungsschutz - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Mahoy (7. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö,
> das zieht schon.
> 
> Du musst nur als Staat lange genug Druck ausüben,
> permanent die Straftäter verfolgen und einbuchten.



Das füllt nur die Gefängnisse und führt zu erschwerter Resozialisierung, weil man so viele Menschen weder "sortieren" noch für das Leben nach der Entlassung fit machen kann. Da werden die Haftanstalten quasi zu Fabriken, in denen aus Gelegenheits- und Dummsinnstätern bestenfalls Sozialfälle und schlimmstenfalls notorische Kriminelle werden.

Und wenn an vorher sortiert und nur die Intensivtäter wegsperrt, hat man halt geballte notorische Kriminalität. Falls da zufällig mal  jemand guten Willens ist, sein Leben umzukrempeln, wird das unter diesen Bedingungen nicht klappen. Und da es schon rein rechtlich und auch logistisch nicht nicht geht, die Leute bis zum Ende ihres natürlichen Lebens wegzusperren, muss man sie zwischendurch mal wieder auf die Gesellschaft loslassen, damit man sie sich sozusagen für die nächste Runde drakonischen Strafmaßes "qualifizieren" können.
Kurz gesagt: Ja, man muss mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und die Ursachen angehen - und Hauptursache sind immer noch verkackte Lebensläufe von Kindesbeinen an. Sicherlich gibt es auch mal Täter, die in intakten Strukturen groß geworden sind, aber die bekommt man verwaltet.

Davon, dass man die schiefe Bahn poliert und die Auffangkiste am Ende tiefer und ungemütlicher macht, wird die schiefe Bahn nicht gerade.


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es auch mal Täter, die in intakten Strukturen groß geworden sind, aber die bekommt man verwaltet.


Kriminelle mit solchem Hintergrund findet man häufig bei der Abteilung Wirtschaftskriminalität wieder.
Who Commits White-Collar Crime, and What Do We Know About Them? - Oxford Handbooks


----------



## Mahoy (7. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wirtschaftskriminelle landen ohnehin selten im Gefängnis. Häufiger betreiben sie solche oder halten zumindest Anteile.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein Wunder, immerhin ein offensichtlicher Nazi wurde entfernt, also suspendiert, vermutlich bei vollen Bezügen
> Rechtsextremismus-Verdacht beim Verfassungsschutz - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Die Frage ist nur, mit welchem Fällen der zutun hatte. Da könnte durchaus auch eine "Strafvereitelung im Amt" passiert sein. Insbesondere in Bezug zu NSU und den aktuellen rechten Gruppierungen.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das füllt nur die Gefängnisse und führt zu erschwerter Resozialisierung, weil man so viele Menschen weder "sortieren" noch für das Leben nach der Entlassung fit machen kann. Da werden die Haftanstalten quasi zu Fabriken, in denen aus Gelegenheits- und Dummsinnstätern bestenfalls Sozialfälle und schlimmstenfalls notorische Kriminelle werden.
> 
> Und wenn an vorher sortiert und nur die Intensivtäter wegsperrt, hat man halt geballte notorische Kriminalität. Falls da zufällig mal  jemand guten Willens ist, sein Leben umzukrempeln, wird das unter diesen Bedingungen nicht klappen. Und da es schon rein rechtlich und auch logistisch nicht nicht geht, die Leute bis zum Ende ihres natürlichen Lebens wegzusperren, muss man sie zwischendurch mal wieder auf die Gesellschaft loslassen, damit man sie sich sozusagen für die nächste Runde drakonischen Strafmaßes "qualifizieren" können.
> Kurz gesagt: Ja, man muss mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und die Ursachen angehen - und Hauptursache sind immer noch verkackte Lebensläufe von Kindesbeinen an. Sicherlich gibt es auch mal Täter, die in intakten Strukturen groß geworden sind, aber die bekommt man verwaltet.



"Resozialisierung" ist ein relativer Begriff,

Schwersttäter lassen sich nicht resozialisieren,

da hilft nur noch die Knute.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es auch mal Täter, die in intakten Strukturen groß geworden sind, aber die bekommt man verwaltet.


Wirklich? :Frank Schmoekel – Wikipedia

Sohn eines Polizisten. Solche Härtefälle gehören für immer weggesperrt.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wirklich? :Frank Schmoekel – Wikipedia
> 
> Sohn eines Polizisten. Solche Härtefälle gehören für immer weggesperrt.



Naja, heutzutage rennen ja immer mehr Gutmenschen rum,

welche meinen, mit Verhaltenstherapien könnte man das Problem lösen.

Das ist aber ein falscher Ansatz,
 wenn jemand kriminell wird,
dann hat schon das Elternhaus versagt.

Von daher, 

"Null-Toleranz" gegenüber den geringsten Widrigkeiten.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> "Resozialisierung" ist ein relativer Begriff, Schwersttäter lassen sich nicht resozialisieren, da hilft nur noch die Knute.





RyzA schrieb:


> Wirklich? :Frank Schmoekel – Wikipedia
> Sohn eines Polizisten. Solche Härtefälle gehören für immer weggesperrt.



Meinetwegen, aber das ist hier nicht das Thema. Diese Art Täter lassen sich von der Aussicht, für immer weggesperrt zu werden, nämlich nicht im Geringsten beeindrucken - mehr noch, sie verschwenden zu keiner Zeit auch nur irgend einen Gedanken auf strafrechtliche Konsequenzen. Das sind Leute mit mangelnder Impulskontrolle und defizitärem Konsequenzbewusstsein und mehr oder weniger starken psychopathischen Tendenzen, die zwar genau wissen, was sie tun (also auch voll straffähig sind), aber dennoch nur begrenzt bis gar nicht empfinden bzw. einschätzen können, welche Folgen ihr Tun für Andere oder für sie selbst hat.
Wer über die Aussicht auf 15 Jahre Haft nicht nachdenkt, denkt auch über die Aussicht auf 50 Jahre Haft nicht nach. Also komplett wirkungslos.

Bitte lest noch einmal genau, was ich geschrieben habe: Wenn man das Strafmaß pauschal erhöht, hat das keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Verhalten notorischer Täter, sorgt aber dafür, dass resozialisierbare Täter 1.) lange Zeit aus dem echten Leben herausgehalten werden und den Anschluss verlieren und 2.) in dieser Zeit mit nicht resozialisierbaren Tätern zusammengesperrt sind. Und nun ratet mal, wer mehr Einfluss auf wen ausüben wird ...

Es bleibt dabei, wir brauchen konsequente Aufklärung von Straftaten und eine gleichermaßen zügige wie gründliche Strafverfolgung. Das Problem sind eine unterpersonalisierte Polizei und eine überlastete Justiz, nicht die Strafmaße.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei, wir brauchen konsequente Aufklärung von Straftaten und eine gleichermaßen zügige wie gründliche Strafverfolgung. Das Problem sind eine unterpersonalisierte Polizei und eine überlastete Justiz, nicht die Strafmaße.



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu 

Aufgrund des Personalmangels macht sich ja die Kriminalität breit.

Eine der Hauptaufgaben des Staates besteht doch darin,

seine Bürger vor Kriminalität zu schützen.

Warum steigt denn die Kriminalität immer weiter an?

Durch die offenen Grenzen sickern immer mehr tschechenische, georgische und weißrussische Ganoven ein.

Ich meine jetzt nicht die Kleinkriminellen,

hier geht es um die Berufsverbrecher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, heutzutage rennen ja immer mehr Gutmenschen rum,
> welche meinen, mit Verhaltenstherapien könnte man das Problem lösen.


Schwierig, ich kenne die genauen Zahlen nicht, aber es sind mitnichten alle Sexualstraftäter Wiederholungstäter. Und willst Du, weil ein bestimmter Prozenzsatz wieder straffällig wird, alle für immer wegsperren? Das verhindert einzig Wiederholungstaten, aber keine Ersttaten. Für die Bevölkerung wird es in Summe nicht wirklich sicherer, für viele Menschen ist aber aufgrund einer Tat, die, und das ist zu prüfen, eine Einzeltat bleiben kann.

Die einzig konsequente Vorgehensweise, die uns langfrisitg vor Straftaten schützen würde, ist in dieser studie beleuchtet worden. Aber wollen wir das wirklich? 98,7% der Vergewaltigungen werden durch Männer begangen, übrigens sowohl gegen Frauen wie auch Männer. 
Studie: Abschiebung aller Maenner wuerde Gewaltkriminalitaet um 85% senken

Wir kommen damit aber vom Thema ab. Es geht hier nicht um die Straftäter, auch wenn man über die lange reden kann, sondern um das Verhalten der Polizisten und des Verfassungsschutzes.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nö, 

ich würde eine "Null-Toleranz" einführen,

selbst wer schwarz in einer U-Bahn fährt,
gehört eingebuchtet.

Anders geht das heutzutage nicht mehr


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Diese Art Täter lassen sich von der Aussicht, für immer weggesperrt zu werden, nämlich nicht im Geringsten beeindrucken - mehr noch, sie verschwenden zu keiner Zeit auch nur irgend einen Gedanken auf strafrechtliche Konsequenzen. Das sind Leute mit mangelnder Impulskontrolle und defizitärem Konsequenzbewusstsein und mehr oder weniger starken psychopathischen Tendenzen, die zwar genau wissen, was sie tun (also auch voll straffähig sind), aber dennoch nur begrenzt bis gar nicht empfinden bzw. einschätzen können, welche Folgen ihr Tun für Andere oder für sie selbst hat.
> Wer über die Aussicht auf 15 Jahre Haft nicht nachdenkt, denkt auch über die Aussicht auf 50 Jahre Haft nicht nach. Also komplett wirkungslos.


Es geht nicht primär darum ob die zur Einsicht kommen, sondern auch ob die Allgemeinheit vor solchen Leuten geschützt werden muß. Und zwar dauerhaft.

Damit meine ich die dauerhafte Sicherungsverwahrung bei besonders schweren Straftaten oder bei Wiederholungs - bzw Intensivstraftätern.
Die haben sich jede Chance verwirkt.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht nicht primär darum ob die zur Einsicht kommen, sondern auch ob die Allgemeinheit vor solchen Leuten geschützt werden muß. Und zwar dauerhaft.



Damit sind wir bei dem Punkt, dass unsere Justiz und angeschlossene Dienste komplett überfordert sind, "solche Leute" zu sortieren. Ob jemand ein Wiederholungstäter ist weiß man nun einmal erst, wenn er wiederholt Täter geworden ist. Es sei denn, wir wollen demnächst HellseherInnen beschäftigen.

Wenn wir jetzt aber jeden dauerhaft wegsperren, der mal im Affekt oder aus jugendlichem Leichtsinn heraus Mist gebaut hat, haben wir volle Gefängnisse, in denen Leute, die mal einen Fehler gemacht haben, zu Intensivtätern geschmiedet werden. Darauf kann zumindest ich gut verzichten.

Und was "importierte" Bandenkriminalität angeht, hilft Wegsperren auch nichts, weil die Mitglieder ersetzbar sind. Für jeden, den wir hier einbuchten und auf Staatskosten durchfüttern, wird ein Kandidat nachgeholt. Da hilft es nur, die Strukturen zu zerschlagen. Und dafür brauchen wir mehr und besser (im Sinne von spezifischer) ausgebildete Polizei.

Adi1 würde jetzt zwar sagen, man solle einfach die Grenzen dichtmachen, aber das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass er mit harten Zahlen auf Kriegsfuß steht: Die offenen Grenzen bescheren uns ökonomische Vorteile, welche die ökonomischen Schäden bei weitem überwiegen.
Ja, wird man nun sagen, aber es geht ja nicht primär um die Wirtschaft, sondern um die Sicherheit der Bürger! - Korrekt. Und zufällig lebt man in Deutschland trotz Ausländerkriminalität sehr sicherer. Der Anteils der sogenannten "Gewalt im öffentlichen Raum" stagniert seit Jahren.

Was jedoch paradoxerweise zunimmt, ist die Zahl rechtsextremer Gewalttaten, also aus der Ecke, in der am lautesten gebrüllt wird, dass es ja in Toitschland immer unsicherer würde.
Und jetzt mal etwas für alle, bei denen Prozentrechnung nicht beim Etikett alkoholischer Getränke endet: Wenn der Anteil der Gewalttaten stagniert und die Zahl rechtsextremer Gewalttaten zunimmt, müsste dann nicht de facto die Zahl der Gewalttaten sinken, die anderen Milieus zugeordnet wird? - Jetzt geht unter besorgten Bürgern das große Rätselraten los, daher löse ich mal auf: Genau das ist der Fall.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö,
> 
> ich würde eine "Null-Toleranz" einführen,
> 
> ...


Was ist mit Falschparkern?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was ist mit Falschparkern?


Sack ab, Arbeitslager!


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt aber jeden dauerhaft wegsperren, der mal im Affekt oder aus jugendlichem Leichtsinn heraus Mist gebaut hat, haben wir volle Gefängnisse, in denen Leute, die mal einen Fehler gemacht haben, zu Intensivtätern geschmiedet werden. Darauf kann zumindest ich gut verzichten.


Ich hatte doch geschrieben "Sicherheitsverwahrung bei besonders schweren Straftaten".
Und die werden nicht einfach aus irgendeinen "jugendlichem Leichtsinn" heraus begangen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> selbst wer schwarz in einer U-Bahn fährt,
> gehört eingebuchtet.



Falscher Ansatz.
Der richtige Ansatz ist kostenloser Nahverkehr.


----------



## Metaltyp (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Un als nächstes wohl auch noch Mariuhuna legalisieren und BGE einführ'n - wo kämen sir denn da hin? Wasch erlaubbä?


----------



## 10jpr (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wie soll ich einer Exekutive vertrauen wenn diese mir für ein Vergehen eine doppelte Rechnung ausstellt.
Wie soll ich einer Exekutive vertrauen die mich bei einer Ersattung einer Anzeige in Verwahrung nimmt.
Wie soll ich einer Exekutive vertrauen die bei einer neuerlichen Erstattung einer Anzeige, mir sagt das ihnen das egal ist. (Schaden 1400€)
Wie soll ich einer Exekutive vertrauen wenn diese mich an einem Bahnhof ohne Verdacht zur Sau macht, 
alles kontrolliert und nach der Reviervernahme zu etwas wovon ich nichts wusste 100€ in der Geldtasche fehlen.


Der Staat und die Exekutive ist ein Kriminelles Pack, verschleiert in der Staatlichen legalität


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wer Betrugstaten über sein eigenes Konto abwickelt, muss halt damit rechnen, dass da auch mal die Polizei vorbeischaut.

Da schaut übriges schon regelmäßig die Schufa usw. drauf, ohne eine staatliche Institution zu sein.


----------



## 10jpr (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich habs raus editiert, weil ich wusste das sowas kommt und nein es war weder Betrug sonst was, 
hättest du zu Ende gelesen war es ein Freispruch weil Unschuldig.

Aber hauptsache mal was schreiben und sich wichtig machen


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Der einzige, der sich hier mit SPAM wichtig macht, bist du.

Ohne jegliche Details kann man dir da bei deinen Problemen auch nicht helfen.

Btt:
Artikel: UEbt die Politik einen zu grossen Einfluss auf die Strafverfolger aus? Der Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter teilt Froehlichs Vorwuerfe.  — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



10jpr schrieb:


> Wie soll ich einer Exekutive vertrauen wenn diese mir für ein Vergehen eine doppelte Rechnung ausstellt.
> Wie soll ich einer Exekutive vertrauen die mich bei einer Ersattung einer Anzeige in Verwahrung nimmt.
> Wie soll ich einer Exekutive vertrauen die bei einer neuerlichen Erstattung einer Anzeige, mir sagt das ihnen das egal ist. (Schaden 1400€)
> Wie soll ich einer Exekutive vertrauen wenn diese mich an einem Bahnhof ohne Verdacht zur Sau macht,
> ...



Ich hatte mal mit jemandem zu tun, der regelmäßig Anzeige erstattete, weil er fest davon ausging, das irgend jemand über Mikrowellen nicht nachweisbare Chemikalien in seine Wohnung teleportiert, die er dann aufnimmt und die ihn sukzessive vergiften. - Die Behörden konnten naturgemäß nicht so wahnsinnig viel für ihn tun, dennoch endete es damit, dass er jegliches Vertrauen darin verloren hat, dass der Staat ihn schützen will und kann.

Will sagen: Ohne genaue Kenntnis des (deines) Falls oder wenigstens eine paar Details, die bei der Einordnung helfen, kann man ihn als Außenstehender nicht beurteilen. Du könntest guten Grund haben, der Exekutive zu misstrauen, du könntest aber auch ein komplett durchgeknallter Spinner sein. Wir wissen es einfach nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



10jpr schrieb:


> Wie soll ich


Vermutlich bist Du ein Linksextremer, dann passiert so etwas schon immer,
von willkührlichen Festnahmen oder ungesetzliche Einkesselungen, oder
auch mal in Zusammenschahlagen auf der Polizeiwache, Schikanen der 
Behörden, z.B. in Sorgerechtsfällen, früher Berufsverbote, usw.

Werde nach außen einfach ein Rechtsextremer, dann hast Du in diesem Staate
 Ruhe vor allem und wirst hofiert werden.

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bist Du nur ein Klon von Colormix


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bist Du nur ein Klon von Colormix



Dann hätte sich seine Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Interpunktion allerdings auf wundersame Weise beträchtlich verbessert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum steigt denn die Kriminalität immer weiter an?



Falsche Frage. Richtige Frage: Was für Leute sind das, die ständig dieses Märchen in die Welt setzen, obwohl die Kriminalitätsrate immer weiter abnimmt?

Vielleicht kannst du uns ja Einsicht in die Motivationen derartiger Lügner gewähren?



Bonuslink, der beim googlen vor die Füße gefallen ist:
Wie die AfD systematisch einen falschen Eindruck von Kriminalität in Deutschland verbreitet




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schwierig, ich kenne die genauen Zahlen nicht, aber es sind mitnichten alle Sexualstraftäter Wiederholungstäter. Und willst Du, weil ein bestimmter Prozenzsatz wieder straffällig wird, alle für immer wegsperren? Das verhindert einzig Wiederholungstaten, aber keine Ersttaten. Für die Bevölkerung wird es in Summe nicht wirklich sicherer, für viele Menschen ist aber aufgrund einer Tat, die, und das ist zu prüfen, eine Einzeltat bleiben kann.



Es wird nicht nur nicht sicherer, es wird massiv gefährlicher. Ich sprach nicht ohne Grund von "kontraproduktiv". Wer Höchststrafen für irgendwas anderes als Mörder fordert, ist entweder komplett verblödet/unwissend/unfähig das Thema zu verstehen oder der hat nur ein Ziel:

Mehr Morde.

Und als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt, war "ermordet werden" und "sicher sein" nicht das Gleiche.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch geschrieben "Sicherheitsverwahrung bei besonders schweren Straftaten".
> Und die werden nicht einfach aus irgendeinen "jugendlichem Leichtsinn" heraus begangen.



Wir haben Sicherheitsverwahrung bei besonders schweren Straftaten und Wiederholungsgefahr...
Also vielleicht formulierst du deine Forderung noch einmal genauer, denn irgendwie willst du Änderungen, aber wenn man dir deren Konsequenzen vor Augen hälst, machst du eine 180°-Wende.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö,
> 
> ich würde eine "Null-Toleranz" einführen,
> 
> ...



Nicht vergessen:
Haftstrafen für alle, die menschenfeindliche Forderungen (und menschenfeindliche Lügen) online verbreiten.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben Sicherheitsverwahrung bei besonders schweren Straftaten und Wiederholungsgefahr...
> Also vielleicht formulierst du deine Forderung noch einmal genauer, denn irgendwie willst du Änderungen, aber wenn man dir deren Konsequenzen vor Augen hälst, machst du eine 180°-Wende.


Welche Forderung? Welche Wende?

Ich weiß das wir sowas schon haben. Nur wird hier versucht auch noch Verständnis für solche Täter zu entwickeln.
Das halte ich für bedenklich.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Natürlich braucht man Verständnis. 
Wenn man ein Problem nicht versteht, kann man es auch nicht beheben, geschweige denn verhindern.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Aber nicht bei Schwerverbrechern - und Intensivstraftätern wie ich sie ein paar Seiten  zuvor verlinkt habe.
Solche die eine dauerhafte Sicherheitsverwahrung verdienen und hoffentlich bekommen.
Weil solche Menschen sind eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit und dürfen nie wieder raus!
Selbst wenn sie irgendwann mal eine Form von Einsicht zeigen sollten.
Damit wurden übrigens auch schon Fachleute von ihnen getäuscht.
Das ist auch schon öfter vorgekommen.
Die werden dann zu Wiederholungstätern.
Deswegen kein Nachsehen. Auch nicht nach Jahren und scheinbaren Gesinnungswechsel.
Und damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: ich meine die richtig harten Fälle!


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bloß die sind ganz selten. 
Dazu verstößt eine dauerhafte Sicherungsverwahrung gegen das Grundgesetz und die EMRK. 

Bisher schafft man es noch nicht mal die ganzen kriminellen Clans  und Reichsbürger die das Rechtssystem nicht anerkennen abzuschieben. Und das ist gesetzlich gedeckt. 


Die meisten Verurteilungen erfolgen übrigens zur Bewährung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auch wenn die in der Statistik selten sind, sieht man ja was sie anrichten können, wenn sie wieder auf die Menschheit losgelassen werden.
Und jedes unschuldige Opfer ist eines zuviel.


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei Schwerverbrechern - und Intensivstraftätern wie ich sie ein paar Seiten  zuvor verlinkt habe.
> Solche die eine dauerhafte Sicherheitsverwahrung verdienen und hoffentlich bekommen.
> Weil solche Menschen sind eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit und dürfen nie wieder raus!



Das müssen wir erst einmal aufdröseln.
Vorab, der Begriff des "Schwerverbrechens" existiert weder im bundesdeutschen Strafrecht noch in der StPO. Es müsste also erst einmal verbindlich geklärt werden, was darunter zu verstehen ist. Beispielsweise ist für Adi nach eigener Aussage ja bereits Schwarzfahren ein Schwerverbrechen, und wenn du diese Ansicht nicht uneingeschränkt teilen solltest, besteht offenkundig Klärungsbedarf.

Nachdem wir das geklärt haben, können wir uns den Intensivtätern zuwenden. Das sind bekanntlich Personen, die bereits mehrfach straffällig geworden sind.
Wenn sich jeder davon für dauerhafte Sicherheitsverwahrung qualifiziert, sollten der Staat vielleicht jetzt schon mal anfangen, Grundstücke für neue Haftanstalten zu erwerben und sämtliche Langzeitarbeitslosen zu Wärtern zwangsumzuschulen. Auch darüber, wer das alles bezahlen soll, müsste man sich unterhalten.

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber für die gefühlte Unsicherheit einiger Mitbürger bin ich weder bereit, rechtsstaatliche und freiheitliche Prinzipien zu opfern, noch bin ich gewillt, dafür tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. Wenn es um eine bessere Ausstattung der Behörden, damit diese beispielsweise bessere Erst- und Nacheinschätzungen von Kandidaten für Sicherheitsverfahrung geht, bin ich aber gerne dabei.
Auf lange Sicht ist Deutschland zunehmend sicherer geworden und wird auch immer sicherer. Mörder mit hoher Wiederholungsgefahr und Mehrfachmörder sowieso werden bereits dauerhaft weggesperrt. Natürlich gibt es Fehleinschätzungen, aber daran werden härtere Strafen nichts ändern, weil diese ohne sichere Einschätzungen nicht verhängt werden.

Ich kann es nur wiederholen: Der Aufhänger war die Erhöhung des Strafmaßes. Und auch das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob und bei wem für wie lange Sicherungsverwahrung angeordnet wird - es sei denn, man möchte die pauschal für eine immer noch nicht konkret benannte Tätergruppe einführen, was nichts anderes ist als eine willkürliche und bedingungslose lebenslange Haftstrafe. Und die Forderung nach einer solchen ist wahlweise naiv oder populistischer Müll. Gelegentlich auch beides.

Kurz, wir bewegen uns hier im Kreis, so lange die fordernde Fraktion nicht mal klare Ansagen auf den Tisch legt, was für welche Täter anders gehandhabt werden soll als bisher. Tumbes "Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder und Falschparker"-Getöne kann zwar jeder dann und wann nachvollziehen (bis das Reptilienhirn die Bewertung dem Großhirn übergibt, was außer bei BILD-Lesern im Regelfall auch klappt), nur erhält man daraus keine praktikable Handlungsrichtlinie.


----------



## Poulton (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Apropos Schwarzfahren: Bundesrat beraet ueber mildere Strafen fuer Schwarzfahrer


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das müssen wir erst einmal aufdröseln.
> Vorab, der Begriff des "Schwerverbrechens" existiert weder im bundesdeutschen Strafrecht noch in der StPO. Es müsste also erst einmal verbindlich geklärt werden, was darunter zu verstehen ist. Beispielsweise ist für Adi nach eigener Aussage ja bereits Schwarzfahren ein Schwerverbrechen, und wenn du diese Ansicht nicht uneingeschränkt teilen solltest, besteht offenkundig Klärungsbedarf.


Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger, Mörder sollte klar , sein oder?



> Nachdem wir das geklärt haben, können wir uns den Intensivtätern zuwenden. Das sind bekanntlich Personen, die bereits mehrfach straffällig geworden sind.
> Wenn sich jeder davon für dauerhafte Sicherheitsverwahrung qualifiziert, sollten der Staat vielleicht jetzt schon mal anfangen, Grundstücke für neue Haftanstalten zu erwerben und sämtliche Langzeitarbeitslosen zu Wärtern zwangsumzuschulen. Auch darüber, wer das alles bezahlen soll, müsste man sich unterhalten.
> 
> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber für die gefühlte Unsicherheit einiger Mitbürger bin ich weder bereit, rechtsstaatliche und freiheitliche Prinzipien zu opfern, noch bin ich gewillt, dafür tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. Wenn es um eine bessere Ausstattung der Behörden, damit diese beispielsweise bessere Erst- und Nacheinschätzungen von Kandidaten für Sicherheitsverfahrung geht, bin ich aber gerne dabei.
> ...


Dann sollen sie eben mehr Fachleute einstellen die das besser beurteilen bzw menschliches Versagen minimieren, indem vielleicht noch eine Zweit - oder Drittmeinung eingeholt wird.



> Und die Forderung nach einer solchen ist wahlweise naiv oder populistischer Müll. Gelegentlich auch beides.


Genauso wie bedingungsloses Verständnis für solche Täter.
Und auch das schönreden vom bestehenden System.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger, Mörder sollte klar , sein oder?



Jeder hat das Recht auf Resozialisierung.

Wenn jemand seine Frau umbringt, die jahrelang nervt, ist die Wiederholungsgefahr auch sehr gering. Denn die Frau ist tot und nervt nicht mehr.

Vgl. 1. Kapitel aus Verbrechen von Ferdinand von Schirach.


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger, Mörder sollte klar , sein oder?



Nein, so klar ist das nicht, weil *trotzdem* immer der Einzelfall zu prüfen ist.

Vergewaltigung in der Ehe ist beispielsweise erst seit 1997 strafbar. Wenn Vergewaltiger lebenslang wegzusperren sind, gibt es logischerweise auch keine Verjährung. Was meinst du, wann fangen wir an, die ganzen Altfälle aufzurollen? Sind ja doch ein paar mehr und etliche dieser Vergewaltiger sind ja nicht geläutert, sondern einfach nur vorsichtiger geworden, jetzt wo's strafbar ist.

Und sogenannte Kinderschänder ... Ach, ich sollte gar nicht damit anfangen.
Aber ich fange mal damit an, dass das auch wieder so ein Wischi-Waschi-Begriff aus der Enrüstungskiste ist. Meinst du nun sämtliche volljährigen Personen, die mit nicht volljährigen Personen Geschlechtsverkehr hatten? Das ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach, denn was heute einvernehmlicher Sex zwischen erwachsenen Personen ist, war gestern noch Sex mit Minderjährigen, sofern zufällig ein Geburtstag dazwischen liegt, denn bekanntlich wird man ja über Nacht erwachsen und damit komplett beziehungsmündig. Oder meinst du ganz spezifisch pädophile Triebtäter?

Und Mord? Mord bedingt natürlich einen Vorsatz, trotzdem gibt es Personen, die beispielsweise aus Verzweiflung morden, weil der Staat dabei versagt hat, die Täter aus verzweifelten Umständen zu befreien. Und was macht man eigentlich in so ganz komplizierten Fällen, wenn beispielsweise jemand denjenigen umbringt, der ihn vergewaltigt hat (vorzugsweise als Kind, dann haben wir alle Reizthemen eingebaut)? Müsste man ja eigentlich lebenslang einsperren, den gemeingefährlichen Mörder, oder? Jetzt, wo der Blut geleckt hat, ist das ein wildes Tier!
Überspitzung beiseite: Soll der selbe Staat diese Täter nun auch lebenslang sicherheitsverwahren, obwohl nach Ende der Umstände, aus denen der Mord resultierte, kein Rückfall zu befürchten ist und die Strafe verbüßt wurde?

Übrigens ist die Rehabilitationsquote grundsätzlich sowohl bei Mördern als auch bei pädophilen Triebtätern in Deutschland extrem hoch und die Rückfallquote extrem gering.
Ich weiß daher immer noch nicht, worauf du eigentlich hinaus willst. Was soll da jetzt gleich noch mal mit welchen Ziel geändert werden? Tausende Menschen lebenslang einsperren, weil eine Handvoll rückfällig wird und diese seltenen Einzelfälle medial und populistisch aufgebauscht werden?



> Dann sollen sie eben mehr Fachleute einstellen die das besser beurteilen bzw menschliches Versagen minimieren, indem vielleicht noch eine Zweit - oder Drittmeinung eingeholt wird.



Mein Reden.
Und was hat das jetzt noch damit zu tun, Leute länger einzusperren? Personen mit schlechter Prognose werden schon jetzt dauerhaft sicherheitsverwahrt, Personen mit guter Prognose kehren in die Gesellschaft zurück.
Die Fehlerquote gilt übrigens in beide Richtungen: Es werden sicherlich auch fälschlicherweise Personen, die nicht rückfällig geworden wären, weiterhin eingesperrt. Diese sind Opfer eines rechtspsychologischen Fehlers. Und warst du es nicht, der meinte, dass jedes Opfer eines zu viel ist? Oder gilt das nur für Opfer von Verbrechen, die du persönlich für verabscheuungswürdig hältst? Und falls ja, was machst du dann mit Tätern, die selbst Opfer von Missbrauch waren, was häufig der Fall ist?

Du siehst, sobald man die oberflächliche Empörungsebene verlässt und sich womöglich sogar mit Details der Umsetzung befassen muss, ist das gar nicht mehr so einfach.



> Genauso wie bedingungsloses Verständnis für solche Täter.
> Und auch das schönreden vom bestehenden System.



Was zwar niemand getan hat, aber meinetwegen.  

Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf eine spezifische Ausführung von _irgend jemandem_, in welchen konketen Fällen welche Täter härter bestraft werden müssten, als es bisher geschieht, was das konkret bringen soll und wie es durchführbar wäre.
Bisher lese ich aber nur etwas davon, dass man irgendwelche Leute aus irgendwelchen Gründen auf irgendeine Weise nicht mehr auf die Gesellschaft loslassen darf, und dass derzeit alles doof ist; angereichert mit ein paar Kampfbegriffen (nicht nur) aus der Springer-Presse.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Meinst du nun sämtliche volljährigen Personen, die mit nicht volljährigen Personen Geschlechtsverkehr hatten? Das ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach, denn was heute einvernehmlicher Sex zwischen erwachsenen Personen ist, war gestern noch Sex mit Minderjährigen, sofern zufällig ein Geburtstag dazwischen liegt, denn bekanntlich wird man ja über Nacht erwachsen und damit komplett beziehungsmündig. Oder meinst du ganz spezifisch pädophile Triebtäter?



Wobei die Opfer oft auch Kinder sind, die noch deutlich entfernt sind von der Pubertät, oder sogar noch Babys. 

Aktuelle Nachrichten:
Mutmaßlicher Missbrauch im rechten Milieu: Ehrenlose Treue | https://www.derstandard.de/story/2000110896976/mutmasslicher-missbrauch-im-rechten-milieu-ehrenlose-treue
Unfassbarer Fall aus Gelsenkirchen: Mutter bietet Tochter fuer Missbrauch an - FOCUS Online
Sexueller Missbrauch bei Pfadfindern in Staufen - Prozess im nächsten Jahr
Kindesmissbrauch in NRW: Polizei nimmt weiteren Verdaechtigen fest - n-tv.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei Schwerverbrechern - und Intensivstraftätern wie ich sie ein paar Seiten  zuvor verlinkt habe.



Auch bei denen musst du verstehen, wie sie ticken, ehe du effektiv gegen sie vorgehen kannst. Alles andere ist Populismus und rausgeschmissenes Geld




RyzA schrieb:


> Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger, Mörder sollte klar , sein oder?



Nö, ist nicht klar. Die Liste klingt bei jedem, der solche Forderungen in den Raum stellt, anders. Und auch in deiner Fassung sind noch mindestens zwei Einträge drin, bei denen, wie bereits erwähnt, die Einführung einer pauschalen Höchststrafe das Leben zahlreicher Unschuldiger in Gefahr bringen würde.



> Dann sollen sie eben mehr Fachleute einstellen die das besser beurteilen bzw menschliches Versagen minimieren, indem vielleicht noch eine Zweit - oder Drittmeinung eingeholt wird.



[ ] kennt das aktuelle Verfahren und will es verbessern
[X] kennt das aktuelle Verfahren nicht, will aber pöbeln




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Opfer oft auch Kinder sind, die noch deutlich entfernt sind von der Pubertät, oder sogar noch Babys.



Was heißt "oft"? Hast du eine Quote? Normalerweise hört man gegenteiliges, was auch plausibel erscheint.

Ungeachtet dessen ist es leicht, für derartig einfach geartete Fälle Forderungen in den Raum zu stellen. Eine Rechtssprechung muss aber vor allem klare Grenzen in den Randbereichen setzen. Und wir haben z.B. bereits heute das Problem im Bereich Jugend- und zunehemend auch Kinderpornographie, dass die zu verurteilende Täter gleichzeitig Opfer sind. Alias "nude selfies" Minderjähriger, da die Mehrheiten der deutschen eben nicht erst gesetzeskonform mit dem 16. Geburtstag ihre Sexualität entdeckt, sondern erste Ansätze spätestens im Alter von 13 bis 14 auftreten. (Von "Doktorspielchen" ganz zu schweigen. Bei denen ich mich immer Frage, ob der Begriff mehr über die Tätigkeit von Ärzten oder über die Auswirkungen genitalbezogener Aktionen bei Kindern aussagt )

Also: Wo soll die Grenze zwischen einer (wie auch immer gearteten, s.o.) verschärften Gangart und harmlosen Gefummel liegen?


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Eine Quote hab ich nicht. Auch die PKS Unterteilt da nur nach Kindern (<14) und Jugendlichen (14-18). 

Das "oft" war jetzt auch nicht in einem relativen Bezug, sondern in einem absoluten. Wie allein die 4 aktuellen Fälle zeigen, sind es schließlich keine Einzelfälle, dass die Opfer noch ein einstelliges Alter haben.
Die wissen also wahrscheinlich überhaupt noch nicht, was Sex ist, wenn sie missbraucht werden.
Das finde ich schon pervers.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht auf Resozialisierung.
> 
> Wenn jemand seine Frau umbringt, die jahrelang nervt, ist die Wiederholungsgefahr auch sehr gering. Denn die Frau ist tot und nervt nicht mehr.
> 
> Vgl. 1. Kapitel aus Verbrechen von Ferdinand von Schirach.


Sorry, aber das Beispiel finde ich voll dämlich.

Erstens ist das kein Grund jemanden umzubringen (er hätte sich ja scheiden lassen können). Zweitens ist die Hemmschwelle herabgesetzt einen Menschen zu töten.
Demnach könnte er es wieder tun.

Bei Totschlag ist das noch etwas anderes, weil das im "Affekt" passieren kann. Aber Mord ist geplant.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Vergewaltigung in der Ehe ist beispielsweise erst seit 1997 strafbar. Wenn Vergewaltiger lebenslang wegzusperren sind, gibt es logischerweise auch keine Verjährung. Was meinst du, wann fangen wir an, die ganzen Altfälle aufzurollen? Sind ja doch ein paar mehr und etliche dieser Vergewaltiger sind ja nicht geläutert, sondern einfach nur vorsichtiger geworden, jetzt wo's strafbar ist.


Zumindest für Wiederholungstäter sollte das zutreffen.



> Und sogenannte Kinderschänder ... Ach, ich sollte gar nicht damit anfangen.
> Aber ich fange mal damit an, dass das auch wieder so ein Wischi-Waschi-Begriff aus der Enrüstungskiste ist. Meinst du nun sämtliche volljährigen Personen, die mit nicht volljährigen Personen Geschlechtsverkehr hatten? Das ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach, denn was heute einvernehmlicher Sex zwischen erwachsenen Personen ist, war gestern noch Sex mit Minderjährigen, sofern zufällig ein Geburtstag dazwischen liegt, denn bekanntlich wird man ja über Nacht erwachsen und damit komplett beziehungsmündig. Oder meinst du ganz spezifisch pädophile Triebtäter?


Ich meine nicht die wo vielleicht 2-3 Jahre dazwischen liegen. Sondern Erwachsene die sich an Minderjährigen vergreifen welche deutlich jünger sind.



> Und Mord? Mord bedingt natürlich einen Vorsatz, trotzdem gibt es Personen, die beispielsweise aus Verzweiflung morden, weil der Staat dabei versagt hat, die Täter aus verzweifelten Umständen zu befreien. Und was macht man eigentlich in so ganz komplizierten Fällen, wenn beispielsweise jemand denjenigen umbringt, der ihn vergewaltigt hat (vorzugsweise als Kind, dann haben wir alle Reizthemen eingebaut)? Müsste man ja eigentlich lebenslang einsperren, den gemeingefährlichen Mörder, oder? Jetzt, wo der Blut geleckt hat, ist das ein wildes Tier!
> Überspitzung beiseite: Soll der selbe Staat diese Täter nun auch lebenslang sicherheitsverwahren, obwohl nach Ende der Umstände, aus denen der Mord resultierte, kein Rückfall zu befürchten ist und die Strafe verbüßt wurde?


Achso, jetzt sind die Mörder die Opfer? Wird ja immer besser hier.

Wer einmal einen Menschen umgebracht hat könnte das immer wieder tun, weil seine Hemmschwelle herabgesetzt ist.
Und bei Mördern bin ich wirklich für lebenslänglich!



> Übrigens ist die Rehabilitationsquote grundsätzlich sowohl bei Mördern als auch bei pädophilen Triebtätern in Deutschland extrem hoch und die Rückfallquote extrem gering.


Hast du dafür Zahlen/Quellen die das belegen?




> Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf eine spezifische Ausführung von _irgend jemandem_, in welchen konketen Fällen welche Täter härter bestraft werden müssten, als es bisher geschieht, was das konkret bringen soll und wie es durchführbar wäre.
> Bisher lese ich aber nur etwas davon, dass man irgendwelche Leute aus irgendwelchen Gründen auf irgendeine Weise nicht mehr auf die Gesellschaft loslassen darf, und dass derzeit alles doof ist; angereichert mit ein paar Kampfbegriffen (nicht nur) aus der Springer-Presse.


Ich habe das oben noch genauer eingegrenzt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [ ] kennt das aktuelle Verfahren und will es verbessern
> [X] kennt das aktuelle Verfahren nicht, will aber pöbeln


Das mag sein. Aber man bekommt ja hin und wieder in den Medien mit das sogenannte Gutachter Fehleinschätzungen gemacht haben.




> Ungeachtet dessen ist es leicht, für derartig einfach geartete Fälle Forderungen in den Raum zu stellen. Eine Rechtssprechung muss aber vor allem klare Grenzen in den Randbereichen setzen. Und wir haben z.B. bereits heute das Problem im Bereich Jugend- und zunehemend auch Kinderpornographie, dass die zu verurteilende Täter gleichzeitig Opfer sind. Alias "nude selfies" Minderjähriger, da die Mehrheiten der deutschen eben nicht erst gesetzeskonform mit dem 16. Geburtstag ihre Sexualität entdeckt, sondern erste Ansätze spätestens im Alter von 13 bis 14 auftreten. (Von "Doktorspielchen" ganz zu schweigen. Bei denen ich mich immer Frage, ob der Begriff mehr über die Tätigkeit von Ärzten oder über die Auswirkungen genitalbezogener Aktionen bei Kindern aussagt )
> 
> Also: Wo soll die Grenze zwischen einer (wie auch immer gearteten, s.o.) verschärften Gangart und harmlosen Gefummel liegen?


Wie DKK007 schon schrieb geht es um die besonders  krassen Fälle. Kinder welche deutlich jünger sind.
Und auch wiederholte Mißbrauchsfälle, welche die Täter sogar selber jahrelang dokumentiert haben.
Mir tun die Beamten leid die solches Bildmaterial überprüfen müssen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Erstens ist das kein Grund jemanden umzubringen (er hätte sich ja scheiden lassen können). Zweitens ist die Hemmschwelle herabgesetzt einen Menschen zu töten.
> Demnach könnte er es wieder tun.



Ich bin geneigt, dir beim ersten Teil zuzustimmen. Wer eine Konfliktsituation durch Mord löst, die sich auch ohne Mord lösen ließe, beweist damit eine Tendenz zu gewalttätigen Lösungen. Da ist erhöhte Vorsicht geboten und waltet meines Wissens in solchen Fällen auch.

Das mit der Hemmschwelle ist allerdings nicht grundsätzlich zutreffend. Für Triebmörder ist nachgewiesen, dass die Hemmschwelle nach der ersten Tötung sinkt. Bei Raubmördern (oder anderen Tätern, für die Mord ein Mittel zum wiederholten Zweck darstellt) ist immerhin nachgewiesen, dass es ihnen der erste Mord schwerer fällt, die folgenden aber weder genossen noch weniger beherrscht durchgeführt werden.
Insbesondere aber tritt dieser Effekt ebenso, wenn nicht noch stärker bei Menschen in Gewicht, die im Affekt getötet haben, die du aber anders behandeln möchtest als beispielsweise planvoll handelnde Mörder, die gar keine bedenklichen Affekte haben, sondern im Regelfall aufhören, wenn das Ziel des Mordes erreicht ist und bei denen man sich eigentlich das Ziel anschauen müsste, ob es wiederholt gesetzt werden kann - Triebmörder oder notorische Raubmörder sind natürlich gute Kandidaten für Sicherungsverwahrung.



> Zumindest für Wiederholungstäter sollte das zutreffen.



Hm, und warum bekommen diese Sexualstraftäter eine zweite Chance, die andere Sexualstraftäter nicht bekommen sollen?



> Ich meine nicht die wo vielleicht 2-3 Jahre dazwischen liegen. Sondern Erwachsene die sich an Minderjährigen vergreifen welche deutlich jünger sind.



Bitte definiere "deutlich jünger", denn so kann damit kein Ankläger argumentieren und kein Gericht ein Urteil begründen. Und was heißt eigentlich "vergreifen"? Es gibt Vergewaltigung, einvernehmlichen Geschlechtsverkehr und eine große Zahl von Stufen dazwischen, die sich aus der konkreten Konstellation ergeben. Wenn Grundschüler durch 15jährige vergewaltigt werden, wird das nach Jugendstrafrecht als Vergewaltigung gehandhabt. Wenn 30jährige einvernehmlichen Geschlechtsverkehr mit einer 15jährigen hat, ist das keine Vergewaltigung, aber Missbrauch und wird nach Erwachsenenstraftrecht geahndet. Müssten beide sicherheitsverwahrt und/oder vorsichtshalber gleich zwangssterilisiert werden? Dem Volksmund nach sind schließlich beides Kinderschänder.



> Achso, jetzt sind die Mörder die Opfer? Wird ja immer besser hier.



Da ich mit Sicherheit weiß, dass du nicht dumm bist, gehe ich davon aus, das du dich gerade dumm stellst.  
Es gibt zig Fälle, in denen Personen Opfer und Täter gleichzeitig sind. Missbrauchsopfer oder deren Angehörige ermorden Vergewaltiger. Eheleute ermorden ihre Partner, wenn sie jahrelang misshandelt werden, aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen (Drohungen gegen sich selbst oder gemeinsame Kinder, Existenznot, sonstige Abhängigkeiten) nicht gehen können. Zwangsprostituierte töten ihre Zuhälter. Erpressungsopfer ermorden ihre Erpresser. Gemobbte und Gedemütigte diejenigen, die ihnen das Leben zur Hölle gemacht haben. Und so weiter und so fort ... Wiederholungsgefahr nahezu null, da die Zwangssituation, aus der hervor die Leute zu Mördern wurden, sich kaum wiederholen wird. Da wird die Strafe abgebüßt, es gibt eine Therapie und die Leute sind wieder wertvolle Mitglieder der Gesellschaft - und wahrscheinlich sogar sicherer als Leute der folgenden Kategorie:



> Wer einmal einen Menschen umgebracht hat könnte das immer wieder tun, weil seine Hemmschwelle herabgesetzt ist.



Manche Menschen haben von vornherein eine geringere Hemmschwelle für tödliche Gewalt, aber einfach noch keine Gelegenheit gefunden. Sollte man diese auch vorsorglich wegsperren, sobald die Anzeichen deutlich werden? Schließlich sollte man sie gar nicht erst zu Mördern werden lassen, denn jedes Opfer wäre eines zu viel!



> Hast du dafür Zahlen/Quellen die das belegen?



Ich weiß nicht, reicht dir eine Studie des Bundesministeriums für Justiz und Verbraucherschutz? Hat immerhin mindestens 20 Sekunden gedauert, die zu finden ...


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Du hast mich kaputt argumentiert.

Ja, es ist alles nicht so leicht und man muß genauer differenzieren.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Totschlag ist das noch etwas anderes, weil das im "Affekt" passieren kann. Aber Mord ist geplant.



Falsch. Mord ist Totschlag + Mordmerkmale. 



			
				211 StGB schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Der Mörder wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Mörder ist, wer
> aus Mordlust, zur Befriedigung des Geschlechtstriebs, aus Habgier oder sonst aus niedrigen Beweggründen,
> heimtückisch oder grausam oder mit gemeingefährlichen Mitteln oder
> ...





			
				212 StGB schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wer einen Menschen tötet, ohne Mörder zu sein, wird als Totschläger mit Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter fünf Jahren bestraft.
> (2) In besonders schweren Fällen ist auf lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe zu erkennen.





Zumal man in solchen Fällen sicher nicht sagen kann, dass der Täter die Folgen der Tat oder gar die Tat selbst geplant hätte. 
Berlin-Charlottenburg: Raser wegen Mordes zu lebenslanger Haft verurteilt - WELT
Mord-Anklage gegen Jaguar-Raser: Mit Tempo 160 durch Stuttgart gebrettert - FOCUS Online
Raser nach Unfall auf Parkplatz an A5 wegen Mordes verurteilt


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Mord ist Totschlag + Mordmerkmale.


Und wie differenziert man das genau?
Bei Mord ist doch eine eindeutige Tötungsabsicht vorhanden.
Wenn sich jemand mit einen anderen prügelt und der andere (ungewollt) verstirbt, müßte das ja Totschlag sein.

"Fahrlässige Tötung" gibt es ja auch noch. Aber da ist ja eigentlich gar keine Tötungsabsicht vorhanden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Mord ist doch eine eindeutige Tötungsabsicht vorhanden..


geplant, heimtücke, niederes Motiv

Aber es wäre schön, wenn wir nach allerlei Abschweifungen zum Thema zurückfinden würden
Danke


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Mord ist doch eine eindeutige Tötungsabsicht vorhanden.



Nein. 
Das Mord geplant ist, ist nur eine Auslegung von juristischen Laien.

BTT.


----------



## Mahoy (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mord unterscheidet sich von Totschlag nur durch Vorsatz, also den Wunsch des Täters, das Opfer zu töten (nicht "nur" zu verletzen).
Ob es ein planvolles Vorgehen gab, ist dann relevant, wenn es darum geht, die Zurechnungsfähigkeit einzuschätzen oder das Strafmaß festzulegen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auch Falsch. Denn auch der Totschlag setzt wie jede Straftat, die für die nicht eine fahrlässige Begehung für die Strafbarkeit geregelt ist (z.B. fahrlässige Tötung), den Vorsatz voraus. 
Sowohl für Totschlag, als auch für Mord, reicht auch der bedingte Vorsatz aus. Insbesondere in den Raserfällen liegt oft der bedingte Vorsatz vor.  ▷ Bedingter Vorsatz: Definition und Abgrenzung zur bewussten Fahrlaessigkeit
Auch ein Überholmanöver bei Gegenverkehr erfüllt durchaus den bedingten Vorsatz, wenn dem Fahrer die Risiken egal sind.


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch Falsch. Denn auch der Totschlag setzt wie jede Straftat, die für die nicht eine fahrlässige Begehung für die Strafbarkeit geregelt ist (z.B. fahrlässige Tötung), den Vorsatz voraus.



Allerdings nicht den unbedingten Tötungsvorsatz, sondern den bedingten Vorsatz, also beispielsweise den Tod des Anderen nicht ausschließen zu können/wollen.
Jeder Mord ist grundsätzlich ein Totschlag, aber nicht jeder Totschlag ist auch ein Mord. Letzterer setzt eine besondere Verwerflichkeit voraus, beim Motiv und/oder beim Hergang.

Uns hat man das damals am Klippen-Beispiel erklärt: Wenn ich dich unabsichtlich eine fünf Meter hohe Klippe herunterstoße und du stirbst, ist das - je nach den konkreten Umständen - allerhöchstens fahrlässig. Wenn ich dich absichtlich die selbe Klippe mit dem selben Ergebnis herunter stoße, wäre das erst einmal Totschlag, da bei fünf Metern Höhe nicht zwingend eine Tötungsabsicht erkennbar ist. Lasse ich dich aber vorher erst einmal eine Weile kopfüber über der Klippe baumeln, kommt der Aspekt der Grausamkeit ins Spiel, außerdem führe ich Umstände herbei, durch die du du höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem Kopf zuerst aufschlägst und es steht sehr in Frage, ob du dich freiwillig in der Nähe der Klippe befunden hast - das geht dann deutlich in Richtung Mord. Gleiches gilt, wenn ich nachweislich wüsste, das du aufgrund deiner gesundheitlichen Lage besonders sturzempfindlich wärst oder ich dich nicht zum ersten mal die Klippe herunterstoße und du die Male davor mit schweren Verletzungen davongekommen bist.

Und jetzt wird's haarig: Wenn ich dich schon einmal _unabsichtlich_ die Klippe heruntergestoßen habe und dasselbe geschieht _unabsichtlich_ erneut mit Todesfolge, kann es trotzdem bedingter Vorsatz sein, weil das erneute Herstellen der Gefahrensituation wider besseren Wissens absichtlich erfolgte. Außer wiederum, _sowohl_ ich als auch du wären nachweislich pathologische Idioten.

Ist halt alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## DKK007 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es kann auch bei Absicht, der stärksten Form der Vorsatzes, Totschlag sein, wenn dabei keine Mordmerkmale erfüllt werden.


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Versteht sich. Mir scheint, wir haben da ein wenig aneinander vorbei geredet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Quote hab ich nicht. Auch die PKS Unterteilt da nur nach Kindern (<14) und Jugendlichen (14-18).
> 
> Das "oft" war jetzt auch nicht in einem relativen Bezug, sondern in einem absoluten.



"Oft" ist immer eine Angabe mit relativem Kontext. "Du hustest aber oft" will eine ganz andere absolute Aussage machen als "ich war schon oft in Italien". Und so, wie du es gebraucht hast, wird es automatisch als Aussage über die relative Opferverteilung angesehen, denn nur dann hätte es in diesem Kontext (Bewertung von Missbrauchsfällen im allgemeinen) überhaupt eine Bedeutung.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht die wo vielleicht 2-3 Jahre dazwischen liegen. Sondern Erwachsene die sich an Minderjährigen vergreifen welche deutlich jünger sind.



Du würdest also eine 30 jährige Lehrerin, die eine Affäre mit ihrem 17-jährigen Schüler hat, wesentlich härter bestrafen, als einen 14-Jährigen, der eine 12-Jährige zum Geschlechtsverkehr zwingt?



> Das mag sein. Aber man bekommt ja hin und wieder in den Medien mit das sogenannte Gutachter Fehleinschätzungen gemacht haben.



Man bekommt in den Medien auch hin und wieder mit, dass es im 3. Reich Flugscheiben gab, dass Killerspiele aggressiv machen, dass viele Leute auf homöophatische Mittel schwören und dass jede Woche jemand im Lotto gewinnt. Aber was davon ist Grundlage für kluge Entscheidungen? Das von dir gebrachte Beispiel auf alle Fälle nicht. Das Menschen auch Fehler machen ist nicht einmal eine Information.



> Wie DKK007 schon schrieb geht es um die besonders  krassen Fälle. Kinder welche deutlich jünger sind.
> Und auch wiederholte Mißbrauchsfälle, welche die Täter sogar selber jahrelang dokumentiert haben.
> Mir tun die Beamten leid die solches Bildmaterial überprüfen müssen.



Mir auch. Aber hier geht es darum, wo solche Fälle anfangen und wo sie aufhören. "Besonders krass"? Was soll das sein?




RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast mich kaputt argumentiert.
> 
> Ja, es ist alles nicht so leicht und man muß genauer differenzieren.



Ja muss man. Das ich da bei dir so nachbohre dient aber nicht dazu, jemanden kaputt zu argumentieren, sondern in der Hoffnung auf spannende Antworten. Es zweifelt ja niemand an, dass unser heutiges System alles andere als perfekt ist. Aber als jemand, der mal versucht hat Regeln für ein Online-Forum aufzustellen, muss ich sagen: Ich habe verdammt hohen Respekten vor Leuten, die überhaupt halbwegs praktikable UND faire Gesetze auf die Reihe bekommen.
(Viele Leute sind das netto aber nicht )




Mahoy schrieb:


> Mord unterscheidet sich von Totschlag nur durch Vorsatz, also den Wunsch des Täters, das Opfer zu töten (nicht "nur" zu verletzen).
> Ob es ein planvolles Vorgehen gab, ist dann relevant, wenn es darum geht, die Zurechnungsfähigkeit einzuschätzen oder das Strafmaß festzulegen.



Einen Vorsatz kannst du nie direkt nachweisen, wenn es kein Geständniss gibt, da er nur im Hirn des Angeklagten existiert (oder eben nicht). Planvoll auf eine Tötung ausgerichtetes Vorgehen ist somit zwar nicht das eigentliche Kriterium für Mord, aber ein wertvolles Indiz. Außerdem wird jemand, der eine Tötung plant, in aller Regel heimtückisch agieren und oft gemeingefährliche Mittel einsetzen, womit schon zwei Mordmerkmale erfüllt sind.
Wobei es da afaik auch schon einige Verfahren gegen Mörder von Peinigern gab, bei denen selbt über Monate vorbereitete Tötungen als Notwehr behandelt wurden.


----------



## DKK007 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Geständnis geben, um einen Vorsatz zu beweisen. 
Bei Diebstahl oder Betrug wird mit der Absicht sogar die stärkste Form des Vorsatzes gefordert und da werden regelmäßig Leute verurteilt.



> Wer eine fremde bewegliche Sache einem anderen in der Absicht wegnimmt, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen ...





> Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen ...






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einen Vorsatz kannst du nie direkt nachweisen, wenn es kein Geständnis gibt, da er nur im Hirn des Angeklagten existiert (oder eben nicht).



Zu diesen subjektiven Merkmalen des Vorsatzes, können aber durchaus auch objektive Merkmale auftreten, die einen Vorsatz begründen.
Also z.B. wenn jemand bei einer Prügelei ruft "ich schlag dich tot".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn er das in dem Moment macht, ist das doch nur eine Tatsachenfeststellung 
Genauso wie unzählige Gerichtsurteile (und damit sind wir langsam wieder beim Thema) schon festgestellt haben, dass mit Springerstiefeln und Hakenkreuztattoo auf einen Migranten einzutreten und "stirb du Untermensch" zu brüllen keine politisch motivierte Straftat für die Rechtsextremismus-Statistik ist, sondern eine ganz normale Prügelei aus persönlichen Gründen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso wie unzählige Gerichtsurteile (und damit sind wir langsam wieder beim Thema) schon festgestellt haben, dass mit Springerstiefeln und Hakenkreuztattoo auf einen Migranten einzutreten und "stirb du Untermensch" zu brüllen keine politisch motivierte Straftat für die Rechtsextremismus-Statistik ist, sondern eine ganz normale Prügelei aus persönlichen Gründen.


Hast`Du dafür Gerichtszeichen oder Aussagen von Polizisten, die für die Statisdktik verantwortlich sind? Ich glaube Dir das sofort, ein Beweis zur Dokumentation wäre gut in diesem Sammler.


----------



## Don-71 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und ich halte die Aussage für erlogen!


----------



## DKK007 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nein. Fehler in Medienberichten: Zu niedrige Zahlen ueber rechte Gewalt | tagesschau.de

Wobei man da mittlerweile nach den letzten Ereignissen auch genauer hinschaut und das wohl gleich anders bewertet.
Statistik im laufenden Jahr: 12.500 rechtsextreme Straftaten - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Don-71 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das habe ich nicht gemeint sondern das:



> Genauso wie unzählige Gerichtsurteile (und damit sind wir langsam wieder beim Thema) schon festgestellt haben, dass mit Springerstiefeln und Hakenkreuztattoo auf einen Migranten einzutreten und "stirb du Untermensch" zu brüllen keine politisch motivierte Straftat für die Rechtsextremismus-Statistik ist, sondern eine ganz normale Prügelei aus persönlichen Gründen.



Das kann einem Richter den Job kosten, wenn er nicht 100% sattelfeste Gründe hat, das so auszulegen, dazu gibt es noch die nächsten Instanzen!

Das heißt sowohl Staatsanwälte als auch die Anwälte von Opfern müssten da mitspielen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich muss da mal Fälle raus suchen. Ein Obdachloser der in Duisburg von Nazis totgetreten wurde, da spielt die Gesinnung irgendwie keine Rolle.


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die PKS hat mit Gerichtsurteilen nichts zutun. Die Fälle landen schon in der PKS, wenn der Fall zu Staatsanwaltschaft geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und damit kommen wir in den Bereich "gefühlte Sicherheit" und Daten der "Polizeistatistik".
Eine Statistik über alle sagt wenig zum exponierten Risiko bestimmter Gruppen. Auch wenn
es in Summe auf 80 Millionen Deutsche nicht überragend viele rechte Straftaten gibt, wirkt
das Hakenkreuz am eigenen Haus oder der persönliche Drohbrief ganz anders.  Mir wird das
reale Bedrohungsszenarie von der Polizei nicht ernst genug genommen.


Immerhin bewegt sich etwas. Das wäre früher nicht passiert:

*Polizei verweigert mutmaßlichem US-Neonazi die Einreise*
_Er kam aus Irland, angeblich wollte er in Deutschland heiraten:  Einem 31-jährigen US-Amerikaner ist am Flughafen Berlin-Tegel die  Einreise verweigert worden, meldet "Zeit Online". Er soll ein  gewaltbereiter Rechtsextremist sein._
"Atomwaffen Division": Polizei verweigert mutmasslichem US-Neonazi Einreise - SPIEGEL ONLINE

...


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsche Frage. Richtige Frage: Was für Leute sind das, die ständig dieses Märchen in die Welt setzen, obwohl die Kriminalitätsrate immer weiter abnimmt?
> Vielleicht kannst du uns ja Einsicht in die Motivationen derartiger Lügner gewähren?



Naja, glaube mal nicht so blauäugig der Statistik 

Viele Straftaten werden eh gar nicht mehr angezeigt,
weil es sowieso zu keiner Täterermittlung kommt.


----------



## Mahoy (15. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Viele Straftaten werden eh gar nicht mehr angezeigt,
> weil es sowieso zu keiner Täterermittlung kommt.



Wer einen erheblichen gesundheitlichen oder finanziellen Schaden durch Verbrechen erleidet, wird diese schon aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen zur Anzeige bringen. Schwere Straftaten sind ohnehin keine Antragsdelikte.

Selbst im traditionell dunkelsten Dunkelfeld, also den Sexualdelikten, werden aufgrund der Me-too-Debatte, aber paradoxerweise auch aufgrund der teilweise hysterischen Berichterstattung bezüglich übergriffiger Personen mit Migrationshintergrund, sogar eher *mehr* Übergriffe zur Anzeige gebracht.
Grundsätzlich ist im aktuellen politischen Klima die Anzeigefreudigkeit gegenüber bestimmten Gruppen besonders hoch, während sie gegenüber anderen Gruppen traditionell nach wie vor eher klein ist. Ferner haben gerade Minderheiten nach wie vor das Gefühl, den Kopf unten halten zu müssen und bringen Übergriffe nicht zur Anzeige.

Was grundsätzlich diffus bleibt, sind Kleindiebstähle oder Rangeleien/Randale ohne schwerere Folgen. Allerdings liegt es in der Natur eines Dunkelfeldes, dass man eben *gar nichts* weiß. Es könnte dort eine unbemerkte Zunahme, aber auch eine tatsächliche Abnahme geben.
"Gefühlte Fakten" kann hier jeder für seine Argumentation ins Feld führen, deshalb ist es irgendwie doch ganz sinnvoll bei dem zu bleiben, was mit Zahlen untermauert ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hast`Du dafür Gerichtszeichen oder Aussagen von Polizisten, die für die Statisdktik verantwortlich sind? Ich glaube Dir das sofort, ein Beweis zur Dokumentation wäre gut in diesem Sammler.



Ne, das war (wie an der Formulierung hoffentlich zu erkennen war) eine zusammensynthetisierte Überspitzung. Obwohl es immer schwer ist, nach "nicht" und "kein" zu Googlen, findet man aber auch konkrete Beispiele für die vollständige Ingoranz deutscher Justiz gegenüber rechtsextremer Motivation:



Spoiler



- Ein (Ex-)Mitglied einer verbotenen rechtsextremen Vereinigung, der Partei "die Rechte", nach weiteren Quellen vorgestraft und bekennender Neofaschist fügt einem Mitglied der "Vereinigung der Verfolgten des Naziregimes" einen Nasenbeinbruch zu, prügelt und tritt weiter auf ihm ein als der schon am Boden liegt und droht weitere derartige Taten an. Richter: "politischer Hintergrund offen", "Schädliche Neigungen" beim Täter "nicht feststellbar".
Prozess wegen neonazistischer Gewalttat | Mobile Beratung gegen Rechtsextremismus im Regierungsbezirk Koeln

- "Der Angeklagte ... riefen sodann sinngemäß, dass sie jetzt "rübergingen" und Asylanten bzw. Ausländer "abschlachten", "umbringen", "fertig machen" oder "platt machen" würden. ... Der Angeklagte, ... betrat das Asylbewerberheim und ging in das erste Obergeschoss. Dort rief er wiederholt: "Heil Hitler!", "Scheiß-Ausländer!", "***************************!"
"Eine politische Tat?"[Nein]
...
"Im Übrigen hat [1. Gerichtsinstanz] ... rechtsfehlerfrei eine politisch rechte Gesinnung des Angeklagten, welche geeignet gewesen wäre, ein Tötungsmotiv zu begründen, nicht festzustellen vermocht."
3 StR 172/17 - Urteil BGH vom 27.07.2017
Angriff mit Machete: Kein Mord- und Toetungsversuch >> Regensburg Digital

-"...eine Gruppe von Frauen und Kindern losging und sie zunächst ausländerfeindlich beleidigte und bedrohte ... trat dabei der im siebten Monat schwangeren Frau mit dem Fuß in den Bauch ... einen Fünfjährigen ... trat er demnach in den Rücken ... Dem Gericht zufolge hatte sich der junge Mann die türkischen Frauen ausgesucht. Er hätte auch andere Personen an dem Spielplatz angreifen können, doch er habe sich diese Gruppe vorgenommen."
„Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die Tat politisch motiviert ist. ... 100 Stunden gemeinnützige Arbeit,“
Urteil
: 


    Schwangere in Bauch getreten – Bewaehrungsstrafe - MOZ.de

-"10.07.2003: Der Obdachlose Gerhard Fischhöder (49) wurde am 10. Juli 2003 in einer Obdachlosenunterkunft in Scharnebeck bei Lüneburg (Niedersachsen) von einem 38 Jahre alten Mann mit Tritten zu Tode getreten. Bereits vorher pöbelten Neonazis vor dem Obdachlosenheim und wendeten Gewalt gegen die Obdachlosen an.
 Vor der Tat hatte der Täter gemeinsam mit Gerhard F. getrunken. Als Gerhard F. den Täter „arbeitsscheu“ nennt, fängt dieser an auf ihn einzutreten, zertrümmert ihm den Brustkorb, manche seiner Rippen durchstoßen die Lunge.
 Im Dezember 2003 wird der Nazi wegen Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge zu vier Jahren Haft verurteilt. Die milde Strafe begründet das Gericht damit, dass sich der Täter durch die Bezeichnung als arbeitsscheu „subjektiv gekränkt“ gefühlt hätte."
"nicht als politisch motivierte Kriminalität -rechts- geführt"
Chronik obdachloser Opfer << Blog fuer Strasse & Leben
https://www.julia-hamburg.de/im-lan...03-in-die-polizeiliche-kriminalstatistik.html

-"Mike B., ... Mitglied der rechtsextremen Szene ... Hakenkreuztattoo am Hinterkopf." versus "Falko Lüdtke. ... Als Jugendlicher färbt er sich die Haare ... gehört zur Punkszene der Stadt ... aber kein Asi-Punk. Das war einer, der sehr viel mit Leuten diskutiert hat"
"Lüdtke spricht Mike B. auf das Hakenkreuztattoo am Hinterkopf an"
"Bäther fordert Falko Lüdtke mehrfach auf, auf den Hinterhof des Hauses Spechthausener Straße Nr. 5 zu kommen, um dort ein Bier zu trinken ... Er begann ihn zu schubsen und mit der Faust zu schlagen. ... Als ... Falko Lüdtke ... am Rand zur Fahrbahn – standen, versetzte der Angeklagte, der in Richtung Straße blickte, dem mit dem Rücken zur Fahrbahn stehenden Falko Lüdtke einen Schlag auf den Brustkorb"
"Gericht: Motiv konnte angeblich nicht geklärt werden"
Forscher kommen 15 Jahre nach dem Tod, 11-12 Jahre nach der Freilassung Bäthers auf Grundlage der gleichen Informationen zu einem anderen Schluss. Wieso wohl?
https://www.opferperspektive.de/aktuelles/der-tod-von-falko-luedtke-argumente-statt-geruechte
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/opfer-rechtsextremer-gewalt-tod-eines-punks-1.2537020-2





Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, glaube mal nicht so blauäugig der Statistik
> 
> Viele Straftaten werden eh gar nicht mehr angezeigt,
> weil es sowieso zu keiner Täterermittlung kommt.



Ich glaube definitiv eher einer Statistik als dir. Denn selbst wenn du keine eindeutig einseitigen Absichten in deiner Äußerung hättest, wäre es dir, wie jeder anderen Einzelperson auch, schlicht unmöglich, eine auch nur halbwegs verlässliche quantitative Aussage zu machen. Also wenn du bessere Zahlen hast, dann gebe die Quellen an. Wenn du behaupten möchtest, von Natur aus allwissend zu sein, kannst du dich dagegen gerne in die Ecke mit den Flacherdlern verziehen. Man kann viel mit Logik selbst erarbeiten, aber keine grundlegenden Zahlen darüber, was eigentlich abgeht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, das war (wie an der Formulierung hoffentlich zu erkennen war) eine zusammensynthetisierte Überspitzung. Obwohl es immer schwer ist, nach "nicht" und "kein" zu Googlen, findet man aber auch konkrete Beispiele für die vollständige Ingoranz deutscher Justiz gegenüber rechtsextremer Motivation:.


Ich sammel solche links und man hat sie dann bei Bedarf. Schade, ich hatte gehofft, Du hättest ein paar. Diese Fälle gibt es natürlich. Niemand der rechtsextremen Gewalttäter würde offen zu seinen Taten stehen. Die ängstlichen Spalter wissen ganz genau, dass sie damit für immer gesellschaftlich geächtet sind. Aber das Selbstbild der Rechtsextremen ist doch immer wieder entlarvend. Auch diese beiden rechtsextremen Gewalttäter hielten sich vor Gericht für ganz normale Bürger. Keine Ahnng, welchen Eintrag dieser Fall in der Statistik bekam. Richter und Staatsanwaltschaft haben das durchaus sinnvoll eingestuft.

_"... Die zwei Männer hatten die Tat zu Beginn des Verfahrens am Landgericht Hannover gestanden. Ein fremdenfeindliches Motiv hatten sie aber abgestritten und betont, sie hätten vor dem Anschlag reichlich Alkohol getrunken. Die Anklage indes hatte in ihrem Plädoyer zahlreiche Belege für die rechtsextreme Gesinnung der beiden Männer aufgeführt. Unter anderem war bekannt geworden, dass einer der beiden Hauptangeklagten Tattoos mit SS-Emblemen trägt. ... "_
Gericht faellt Urteil in Salzhemmendorf-Prozess


----------



## Mahoy (15. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In diesem Fall ist es eigentlich recht eindeutig und die nicht ausreichende Berücksichtigung des Hintergrunds unverständlich.

Häufig liegt aber das Problem darin, dass die meisten dieser Leute nicht nur rechte Gewalttäter, sondern ganz allgemein Sozialversager mit Neigung zur Gewalt und miserabler Impulskontrolle sind. Sprich, es kann tatsächlich der Fall sein, dass so ein Typ jemanden nicht in seiner Eigenschaft als rechter Idiot handelt, sondern ganz allgemein als Idiot. Daher sind einschlägige äußere Merkmale häufig nicht ausreichend. Und das finde ich grundsätzlich auch ganz in Ordnung so, denn wenn ein Punk mal jemanden eine reinhaut, was zwar deutlich seltener, aber durchaus vorkommt, soll das ja auch nicht automatisch als linke Straftat gezählt werden.

Aber: Es kommt eben auch immer wieder vor, dass trotz eindeutiger Täter-/Opfer-Konstellation, während der Tat fallender Bemerkungen und des ganzen, eigentlich unzweideutigen Kontexts keine rechtsextreme Straftat erkannt wird. Da habe ich dann mein ganz persönliches WTF?-Moment.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hier ein schöner Bericht eines Zeitzeugens, der auch lange Zeit nicht sehen wollte, 
was offensichtlich da war. Irgendwie nknn ich mir vorstellen, dass Polizisten ähnlich 
bewerten und handeln.

*Rechtsextreme Gewalt in Ostdeutschland
Ich und die Baseballschläger*

_Wie konnte ich so wenig davon wissen?, fragt sich unser Autor.
 Er ist im  Osten aufgewachsen und hat den Rechtsextremismus
 lange für überschätzt  gehalten_
Rechtsextreme Gewalt in Ostdeutschland: Ich und die Baseballschlaeger


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich sammel solche links und man hat sie dann bei Bedarf. Schade, ich hatte gehofft, Du hättest ein paar.



Sorry, meine politischen Informationen beziehe ich immer noch größtenteils aus Fernseh-Nachrichten und gedruckten Zeitungen. Natürlich könnte ich die Sachen dann immer gleich raussuchen und als Link archivieren, da ich aber a) faul bin und b) mich bildet um was zu wissen, nicht um anderen in Diskussionen etwas vor den Latz zu knallen, mache ich das eigentlich nie. Mit "ich weiß es" ist der Sache für mich genüge getan, wenn dann jemand anderes aus meinen Quellen lernen will, kann ich allenfalls grob das Quartal und ein halbes Dutzend möglicher Medien nennen, was natürlich rein gar nicht weiterhilft.




Mahoy schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist es eigentlich recht eindeutig und die nicht ausreichende Berücksichtigung des Hintergrunds unverständlich.
> 
> Häufig liegt aber das Problem darin, dass die meisten dieser Leute nicht nur rechte Gewalttäter, sondern ganz allgemein Sozialversager mit Neigung zur Gewalt und miserabler Impulskontrolle sind. Sprich, es kann tatsächlich der Fall sein, dass so ein Typ jemanden nicht in seiner Eigenschaft als rechter Idiot handelt, sondern ganz allgemein als Idiot. Daher sind einschlägige äußere Merkmale häufig nicht ausreichend. Und das finde ich grundsätzlich auch ganz in Ordnung so, denn wenn ein Punk mal jemanden eine reinhaut, was zwar deutlich seltener, aber durchaus vorkommt, soll das ja auch nicht automatisch als linke Straftat gezählt werden.
> 
> Aber: Es kommt eben auch immer wieder vor, dass trotz eindeutiger Täter-/Opfer-Konstellation, während der Tat fallender Bemerkungen und des ganzen, eigentlich unzweideutigen Kontexts keine rechtsextreme Straftat erkannt wird. Da habe ich dann mein ganz persönliches WTF?-Moment.



Das ist halt "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" und an einem Motiv kann fast immer zweifeln. "Ja er hasst Leute wie das Opfer, ja er ruft regelmäßig Gewalt zu Leuten die dem Opfer auf, vielleicht ist er in dem Moment ja nur wegen einer plötzlichen Laune gegen das Opfer vorgegangen"... Wenn man die extremistische Gesinnung nur beim Strafmaß unberücksichtigt lassen würde, fände ich das noch okay - ob eine Glatze einem Zuwanderer die Fresse poliert weil der Zuwanderer ist oder weil der seine Freundin angesprochen hat, ist eigentlich auch egal. Beides sind komplett inakzpetable Gründe so zu reagieren und sollten entsprechend beide hart bestraft werden. Aber genau deswegen ist es bei einer Tat mit möglicherweise politischem statt privatem Motiv eigentlich gar nicht "für" den Angeklagten, letzteres anzunehmen beziehungsweise umgekehrt nicht gegen ihn und spätestens in der Polizeistatistik zur Motivlage sollte das wahrscheinlichere und nicht eine universelle Nullhypothese einer kaum beweisbaren Annahme gegenüberstehen rein. Schließlich dienen solche Statistiken vor allem der Planung von Ermittlungs- und Präventionsschwerpunkten, da sind auch Tendenzen wichtig und umgekehrt haben sie gar nichts mit der weiteren Handhabe eines konkreten Einzelfalls zu tun. Der Schutz des Angeklagten vor Justizirrtümern ist da also gar nicht anwendbar, trotzdem wird er praktiziert.
Und zumindest subjektiv habe ich den Eindruck, dass das auch einseitig der Fall ist. Mag auch daran liegen, dass die wenigen echt linksextremistischen Gewalttäter wesentlich offener über ihre Motive sprechen (abseits von gewaltätigen Aktionen gegen Nazis dient die (Sach-)Gewalt ja oft sogar nur dazu, Aufmerksamkeit für die Botschaft zu erzielen), sodass die Verhältnisse klarer sind. Aber der anekdotenhafte Überblick über die Bewertung selbst kleiner Vergehen scheint zu "im Zweifelsfall links" und "im Zweifelsfall nicht-rechts" zu tendieren. So werden Hakenkreuzschmierereien immer mal wieder als unpolitischer Vandalismus registriert, obwohl sie ganz klar faschistisch-rassistische Symoblik darstellen, während "ACAB"-Schriftzüge, die der (ohnehin versteckten) Aussage nach politisch ambivalent sind (man kann aus beiden Richtungen gegen die Polizei sein) automatisch als linksextreme Sachgewalt zählen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei z.B. in Dresden sogar schon ACAB Tatoos als OWi zählen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Solange HKNKRZ mindestens genauso behandelt wird (wäre mir neu. Man sieht regelmäßig Aufnahmen von Nazi-Festivals bei denen die Ordnungshüter nicht mit dem Quittungsblock vor der Tür stehen) habe ich damit kein großes Problem, die zu 99,999% hinter der Abkürzung stehende Message ist schließlich Beamtenbeleidigung. Aber nur weil sie auch im linksextremen Lager beliebt ist, ist sie noch lange kein Erkennungsmerkmal für Linksextreme und somit keine einem Lager zuordbare politische Tat, die man als "links" in Polizeistatistiken packt. Das ist/war Hansa Pils auch, aber trotzdem käme niemand auf die Idee, Hansa-Trinker automatisch als links einzustufen und jede in Gegenwart dieses Bieres begangene Straftat als linksextrem. Bei ACAB ist das anders. Umgekehrt kann man mit Glatze, Springerstiefeln, Bomberjacke und diversen "18" sowie "88" Aufnähern rumpöbeln, oder am Stammtisch gegen Ausländern pöbeln, ohne dass das in Polizeistatistiken als rechts auftaucht. Dabei sind, im Gegensatz zu einer Abneigung gegen Polisten, eindeutig rechte Positionen.

Diese Ungleichheit ist es, die mir auf den Senkel geht. Darüber, wie ernst/scharf man im Grenzbereich zwischen Normales und Extremisten vorgehen sollte, kann man sich ruhig trefflich streiten. Da gibt es nicht "die" eine, richtige Grenze. Aber dass deutsche Behörden auf dem linken Auge soviel schärfer sehen als auf dem rechten, das macht mir große Sorgen. Auf der einen Seite haben wir Leute, die schon Angst haben, niedergeknüppelt zu werden oder einen vollen Tag festgehalten zu werden, wenn sie auf einer angemeldeten Demo an der falschen Stelle stehen. Auf der anderen Seite haben wir deutschlandweit operierende Paramilitärs und möglicherweise bis weit in die Geheimdienste vernetzte Mörder, von denen Behörden allenfalls aus der Presse erfahren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

- off topic -


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .... um was zu wissen, nicht um anderen in Diskussionen etwas vor den Latz zu knallen, mache ich das eigentlich nie. Mit "ich weiß es" ist der Sache für mich genüge getan, wenn dann jemand anderes aus meinen Quellen lernen will, kann ich allenfalls grob das Quartal und ein halbes Dutzend möglicher Medien nennen, was natürlich rein gar nicht weiterhilft. ...


Ach, es ist doch kein _"an den Latz hauen"_, sondern bei passenden und fundierten Links durchaus hilfreich. um ein Thema bei Bedarf zu vertiefen. Was bringt Dir Wissen um des Selbstzweckes wegen, wenn Du es nicht teilen kannst? Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft, keine Einzelkämpfer, auch wenn das im Neoliberalismus immer mehr Menschen glauben und danach handeln. Das sind dann im Job die typischen Informationssenken, die Wissen als Alleinstellungsmerkmal haben wollen, um ihre jämmerlicher Existenz zu schützen. Hätten sie gelernt zu teilen, hätten sie mehr bekommen und wären weiter .... Damit meine ich natürlich explizit nicht Dich.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei z.B. in Dresden sogar schon ACAB Tatoos als OWi zählen.


Und was bedeutet das? Dass man sie entfernen muss oder bekommt man dann einer Zwölferkarte Ordnungswidrigkeiten, weil der freundliche Beamte regelmäßig kontrollieren kommt? Es  geht doch wohl offentlich um offen gezeigte Bildchens und nicht um verdeckt getragenen. Bleibt dann nur noch die Frage, was bei Leibesvisitatinen passiert, wenn man nackend vor dem Schutzmann steht.


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn es öffentlich sichtbar ist und halt einem Polizisten auffällt. War letzte oder vorletzte Woche in einer Doku auf Sat1. Müsste ich morgen mal in den Aufzeichnungen nachschauen. 
Edit: 04.11.2019, 23:20 "Die Fahnder"

Die Polizisten hatten den dann nach dem Bußgeld ein Pflaster drüberkleben lassen.


----------



## Mahoy (16. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

"Aber Herr Wachtmeister, ACAB steht doch in meinem Fall für All Cops Are Brothers!"
- Man beweise das Gegenteil.

Spaß beiseite, was ich meine ist: Klassische äußere Merkmale von Rechtsextremen sind nicht geeignet, eine grundsätzliche rechtsextreme Gesinnung zu belegen. Gleichzeitig ist es nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass klassische Linksautonome äußere Merkmale einfach mal aus modischen Gründen oder der Distinktion/Integration wegen (oder so ähnlich) tragen, ohne explizit die Aussage zu teilen.

Hm. Eine gewisse Unwucht ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es öffentlich sichtbar ist und halt einem Polizisten auffällt. War letzte oder vorletzte Woche in einer Doku auf Sat1. Müsste ich morgen mal in den Aufzeichnungen nachschauen.
> Edit: 04.11.2019, 23:20 "Die Fahnder"
> 
> Die Polizisten hatten den dann nach dem Bußgeld ein Pflaster drüberkleben lassen.



Wow. Die Polizei kann also nach belieben gesetztlich nicht reglementierte Motive auf den gleichen Rang wie verfassungsfeindliche Symbole heben? Es lebe die Behördenwillkür.


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es gibt da Gerichtsentscheidungen. 
Ob es als OWi zählt, regeln wohl die Verordnungen der jeweiligen Städte/Gemeinden. (laut der Sendung)


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

BGH entscheidet Rechtsstreit: Doch Terrorprozess gegen Franco A. | tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (20. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)ist schließlich Beamtenbeleidigung.



Fun Fact: Ist es nicht. Tatsaechlich ist die gute, alte Beamtenbeleidigung eine nicht tot zu kriegende urbane Legende, aber eben gerade kein eigener Straftatbestand. Polizeibeamte sind zumindest insoweit normalen Buergern gleichgestellt und eine gegen Sie gerichtete Beleidigung würde nach §185 StGB behandelt werden wie bei Paul Pupskopf aus der Furunkelstrasse auch. Ich habe insoweit auch Zweifel, dass eine "ACAB"-Taetowierung als Ordnungswidrigkeit ahndbar waere und der Versuch vor Gericht bestehen wuerde. Womit ich keine Lanze fuer das Statement breche.

Dem Rest stimme ich zu.


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wie gesagt, in Dresden wird es verfolgt. 

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Kampfansage an Hetzer im Internet - STIMME.de

Ist nur die Frage, worin dann genau der Unterschied zum §140 StGB besteht:
Belohnung und Billigung von Straftaten – Wikipedia

Der alte "§ 88a - Verfassungsfeindliche Befürwortung von Straftaten" ist leider ohne kostenpflichtige Abos nicht zugänglich.
Aber zumindest im Bundesgesetzblatt von 1976 ist er zu finden, als er anscheinend beschlossen wurde.
Link: 

```
https://www.bgbl.de/xaver/bgbl/start.xav?startbk=Bundesanzeiger_BGBl&start=//*[@attr_id=%27bgbl176s1056.pdf%27]#__bgbl__%2F%2F*%5B%40attr_id%3D%27bgbl176s1056.pdf%27%5D__1574256603871
```


Hab jetzt einfach mal einen Screenshot durchs onlineOCR gejagt und bin echt über das gute Ergebnis erstaunt. 


> 2. Nach § 88 wird folgende Vorschrift eingefügt:
> § 88 a
> Verfassungsfeindliche Befürwortung von Straftaten
> (1) Wer eine Schrift (§ 11 Abs. 3), die die Befürwortung einer der in § 126 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 bis 6 genannten rechtswidrigen Taten enthält und bestimmt sowie nach den Umständen geeignet ist, die Bereitschaft anderer zu fördern, sich durch die Begehung solcher Taten für Bestrebungen gegen den Bestand oder die Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik Deutschland oder gegen Verfassungsgrundsätze einzusetzen, 1. verbreitet, 2. öffentlich ausstellt, anschlägt, vorführt oder sonst zugänglich macht oder 3. herstellt, bezieht, liefert, vorrätig hält, anbietet, ankündigt, anpreist, in den räumlichen Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes einzuführen oder daraus auszuführen unternimmt, um sie oder aus ihr gewonnene Stücke im Sinne der Nummern 1 oder 2 zu verwenden oder einem anderen eine solche Verwendung zu ermöglichen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Ebenso wird bestraft, wer öffentlich oder in einer Versammlung die Begehung einer der in § 126 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 bis 6 genannten rechtswidrigen Taten befürwortet, um die Bereitschaft anderer zu fördern, sich durch die Begehung solcher Taten für Bestrebungen gegen den Bestand oder die Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik Deutschland oder gegen Verfassungsgrundsätze einzusetzen. (3) § 86 Abs. 3 gilt entsprechend."


----------



## JePe (21. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Habe mal ein wenig recherchiert. Scheinbar hat das BVerfG schon 2016 zu entscheiden gehabt, ob ein "ACAB"-Tattoo die Anforderungen des StGB pauschal erfuellt - und sah das anders. Das muss nicht heissen, dass es in Dresden mal geahndet wurde und wird im Zweifel einen Streifenpolizisten auch nicht davon abhalten, es mal zu versuchen - aber dadurch wird es noch nicht zu Recht.


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wie gesagt, da geht es nicht um eine Straftat, sondern um OWi wegen öffentlichem Zeigen. § 118 OWiG - Einzelnorm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt da Gerichtsentscheidungen.
> Ob es als OWi zählt, regeln wohl die Verordnungen der jeweiligen Städte/Gemeinden. (laut der Sendung)



Verordnungen können Gesetze nur ausgestalten und Gerichte sowieso nur deren Einhaltung prüfen. Es gibt aber in Deutschland verdammt wenig Gesetze, die Äußerungen auf Grundlage des Inhalts begrenzen. Eigentlich wäre mir nur das Verbot von verfassungsfeindlichen Elementen bekannt, die exakt definiert werden. Alles andere wird als freie Meinungsäußerung geschützt und nur beschränkt, wenn es noch höhere Grundrechte anderer verletzt, was bei diesen vier Buchstaben aber wohl kaum der Fall ist (vergl. JePes Link)
Also auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage soll hier bitte eine Verordnung erlassen werden? 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, in Dresden wird es verfolgt.
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der von dir verlinkte Paragraph wird durch "gegen den Bestand oder die Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik Deutschland oder gegen Verfassungsgrundsätze" erheblich in seiner Anwendbarkeit eingeschränkt und der neue Vorschlag ist eine Erweiterung dieses bislang nur den höchsten staatlichen Gütern gewährten Schutzes auf die Grundrechte aller.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Verfassungsgrundsätze: Verfassungsgrundsaetze 1 – staatsrecht.honikel.de
u.a. Art 1 GG und Art 20 GG. 


			
				Artikel 20 GG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat.
> 
> (2) Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus. Sie wird vom Volke in Wahlen und Abstimmungen und durch besondere Organe der Gesetzgebung, der vollziehenden Gewalt und der Rechtsprechung ausgeübt.
> 
> ...



Straftaten gegen gewählte Regierungsmitglieder und Bürgermeister, kann man schon als einen Angriff auf die Demokratie und Verfassungsorgane sehen. Somit würde das also schon passen. 

Zu der neuen Fassung kenne ich aber noch keinen konkreten Entwurf.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage soll hier bitte eine Verordnung erlassen werden?



Siehe über dir.

Erfolg der Anwendung ist aber wohl unterschiedlich:
https://dejure.org/dienste/lex/OWiG/118/1.html


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Kripo-Verbandschef: Sorge ueber geschlossene Chats bei der Polizei | heise online


----------



## keinnick (23. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ein bisschen OT, aber dennoch: Ich finde es ein Unding, dass Beamte ihr privates Handy dienstlich nutzen. Mir ist das durch meinen AG auch untersagt. Kürzlich wurde ein Unfall (Fahrerflucht am Auto meiner Freundin) von der Polizei aufgenommen. Der Beamte zückt sein Handy und fotografiert den Schaden. Ich habe ihn gefragt, ob sie für sowas keine Kamera im Streifenwagen hätten. O-Ton: "Ja, aber so geht das schneller". Ich fand das ziemlich daneben. Dass der Befragungsschrieb von der Dienststelle dann trotzdem erst nach 2 Wochen ankam zeigt mir, dass es auf "Schnelligkeit" scheinbar eh nicht ankommt.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das stimme ich dir zu. Das ist ein Verstoß gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen.

Wobei es auch bei anderen Sachen wie Taschenlampen üblich ist, dass sich das die Polizisten selbst besorgen, da die dienstlich gestellten entweder nichts tauschen oder ewig nicht geliefert werden. 
Bei IT sind solche langen Beschaffungsvorgänge natürlich besonders fatal, wenn die dann schon wieder total veraltet ist, wenn sie alle Dienstellen erreicht hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wir sind uns alle einig, dass die Polizei kaputt gespart wurde. Natürlich erzeugt das Resignation und Frustration.
Was mich dann wieder stört ist, wenn das an Verdächtigen und Unverdächtigen ausgelassen wird.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Crypto Wars: BKA-Chef will "Frontdoor-Debatte" fuehren | heise online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Verfassungsgrundsätze: Verfassungsgrundsaetze 1 – staatsrecht.honikel.de
> u.a. Art 1 GG und Art 20 GG.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Regierungsmitgliedern könnte das mit Biegen und Brechen klappen, wenn der Angriff heftig genug ist, bei einem Dorfbürgermeister wird das schon sehr schwierig. Und wenn es gegen andere hochrangige öffentliche Personen geht, ganz unmöglichk. Von daher ist eine Ausweitung des Schutzes, wie vorgeschlagen, durchaus eine Überlegung wert.
Abwarten muss man natürlich die praktische Wirkung. Wenn man sich anguckt, was z.B. Künast sich alles an den Kopf schmeißen lassen muss, dann sind auch Taten und nicht nur Opferdefinition funktional beschränkt.



> Siehe über dir.
> 
> Erfolg der Anwendung ist aber wohl unterschiedlich:
> https://dejure.org/dienste/lex/OWiG/118/1.html



Also wenn ich das mit eben z.B. den zugelassenen Künast-Beleidigungen vergleiche, sind solche Urteile imho unhaltbar. Einerseits ist die beliedigende Aussage im Vergleich eben gering wie die Reichweite einer am Körper befindlichen, in ihrer Größe beschränkten Aufschrift. Andererseits ist ACAB eben auch noch chiffriert und enthält somit überhaupt nur für diejenigen eine Aussage, die diese schon kennen. Wie kann es hier zu einer Belästigung oder gar einer Gefährdung der Öffentlichkeit kommen, wenn die Bedingungen "hingehen", "genau hingucken" und "vorinformiert sein" Grundvoraussetzung sind?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Crypto Wars: BKA-Chef will "Frontdoor-Debatte" fuehren | heise online



Keine Taschenlampen oder Kameras haben, aber flächendeckende Volltextüberwachung fordern. 
Genau wegen derartiger, regelmäßig zu beobachtender Äußerungen hochrangiger Polizeivertreter (sowohl auf organisatorischer als auch gewerkschaftlicher Ebene) erachte ich die Polizei nicht als Opfer von Sparmaßnahmen, sondern als Teil des Problems.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das mit eben z.B. den zugelassenen Künast-Beleidigungen vergleiche, sind solche Urteile imho unhaltbar



Das Urteil zu Künast ist auch Falsch. Da will man nicht wissen, was die Richter sonst so für Kommentare im Netz schreiben.


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hambacher Forst: Innenministerium bot RWE Polizeidaten zur Raeumung an | heise online


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hambacher Forst: Innenministerium bot RWE Polizeidaten zur Raeumung an | heise online


Unerträglich!


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

BKA-Chef: Strafandrohung wird Verhalten im Netz aendern | heise online

Sehr klare Worte, die Münch da zum Thema rechter Hass und Gewalt findet. Hört man sonst von ganz oben selten:
BKA Herbsttagung 2019 | YouTube

__________________________________________________________________________________

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass dann auch solche Leute nicht im Staatsdienst landen:
Berufungsprozess gegen Rechtsreferendar wegen Connewitz-Krawallen vertagt | MDR.DE
Jurist vorm LG: Ein Referendar und Verfassungsfeind?

__________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: Bald müssen sich wohl viele Beamte zwischen ihrer Mitgliedschaft in der AfD und ihrem Beruf entschieden. Denn selbst ein Gutachten aus der AfD besagt:
"Schon die Beobachtung einer Partei durch den Verfassungsschutz kann sich nachteilig in Bezug auf alle Eignungsbeurteilungen auswirken"
Verfassungsschutz: Beobachtung der AfD rueckt naeher | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (29. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Rechtsextreme gegen „Ende Gelaende“:
Nach Foto mit Beamten bejubeln Rechte die „Volkspolizei“


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

So ist sie, unsere neutrale Polizei. Das gibt zu denken ....


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Rechtsextreme gegen „Ende Gelaende“:
> Nach Foto mit Beamten bejubeln Rechte die „Volkspolizei“




Nachfolger Gaulands als AfD-Chef: Das harmlose Gesicht - taz.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nachfolger Gaulands als AfD-Chef: Das harmlose Gesicht - taz.de


Ich habe es auch gerade gelesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und die nächsten Punkte:

*"Rechtsnationale haben ein starkes Interesse an der Feuerwehr"*
Planen Rechtsextremisten, die  Feuerwehr zu unterwandern? Hartmut Ziebs, Präsident des Deutschen  Feuerwehrverbands, spricht über die Anziehungskraft von Uniformen,  Drohmails - und die Rolle der AfD.
Feuerwehrverbands-Praesident ueber Rechtsnationale in der Feuerwehr - SPIEGEL ONLINE


*NSU 2.0 - Wenn Terror-Vergangenheit auf Gegenwart trifft*
Während vor dem Landgericht Schwerin ein Elitepolizist angeklagt ist,  
stößt im Landtag der Untersuchungsausschuss zum Mordfall Turgut auf  
Spuren des Verfassungsschutzes
NSU 2.0 - Wenn Terror-Vergangenheit auf Gegenwart trifft | Telepolis


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> "nicht hinnehmbar, dass eine Behörde persönliche Daten von einem Provider in einem anderen EU-Mitgliedstaat anfordern darf, wenn eine Strafbarkeit nur im Anordnungsstaat vorliegt"



E-Evidence: EU und Deutschland schaffen Fakten beim Austausch von Cloud-Daten | heise online

Gibt es denn überhaupt Sachen, die in Deutschland nicht strafbar sind, aber in anderen EU-Ländern? 
Eventuell sogar als Liste, ist schließlich auch für Urlaubsreisen nicht uninteressant. 

Die Klassiker, wie Mord, Diebstahl usw. sind doch eigentlich in allen Ländern strafbar.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Gerade im Bereich der Ehrdelikte zwischen Bürger und Bürger oder zwischen Bürger und Amtspersonen gibt es meiner Erinnerung nach nationale Unterschiede in der EU. In Deutschland ist beispielsweise die "Majestätsbeleidigung" kein Straftatsbestand und selbst die Beleidigung ausländischer Würdenträger (vorm. § 103 StGB) ist entfallen. Das ist aber nicht überall so. 

Gleiches gilt für die Mitgliedschaft in bestimmten Vereinigungen, die möglicherweise im europäischen Ausland strafbar ist, in Deutschland jedoch nicht. Und vice versa, versteht sich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auch bei Taten, die in allen Ländern strafbar sind, variiert die Definition derselben. Einvernehmlicher Sex zwischen einem 15 und einer 17-jährigen ist in Deutschland zum Beispiel kein Thema, in Spanien wäre er strafbar. Umgekehrt wäre die Paarung (laut Wikipedia. Vor Nachahmung bitte prüfen ) selbst mit einem "sexuell erwachsenen" 13-jährigen okay, was in Deutschland automatisch als sexueller Kindesmissbrauch zählen würde.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch bei Taten, die in allen Ländern strafbar sind, variiert die Definition derselben. Einvernehmlicher Sex zwischen einem 15 und einer 17-jährigen ist in Deutschland zum Beispiel kein Thema, in Spanien wäre er strafbar. Umgekehrt wäre die Paarung (laut Wikipedia. Vor Nachahmung bitte prüfen ) selbst mit einem "sexuell erwachsenen" 13-jährigen okay, was in Deutschland automatisch als sexueller Kindesmissbrauch zählen würde.



Wobei man zumindest bei der Straftat dann auch am Tatort im anderen Land sein muss, womit dann auf jeden Fall die dortigen Behörden zuständig sind.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Was zu erwarten war:
Nach Connewitz-Krawallen: Urteil gegen Leipziger Rechtsreferendar bestaetigt - TAG24



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Rechtsextreme gegen „Ende Gelaende“:
> Nach Foto mit Beamten bejubeln Rechte die „Volkspolizei“



Die scheinen danach noch viel dämlicher gewesen zu sein: 
Ermittlungen zu Graffito in Cottbus: Polizisten hinterliessen rechtes Kuerzel "DC!"  | rbb24


Edit:
Gestern Abend kam eine sehr interessante Doku: GSG9 – Terror im Visier - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste

Edit2:
Nachtrag zu vor ein paar Tagen:
'Befuerwortung von Straftaten' bald wieder strafbar?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man zumindest bei der Straftat dann auch am Tatort im anderen Land sein muss, womit dann auf jeden Fall die dortigen Behörden zuständig sind.



Genau darum geht es doch: Nicht-deutsche Behörden ermitteln in einem Fall und erbitten Daten aus Deutschland. Das könnte z.B. das Video vom Schäferstündchen auf einem deutschen Server sein. Bei z.B. einem auch in Deutschland strafbaren Mord würde die Polizei das sofort rausrücken (naja - "sofort" halt. Vermutlich brauchen sie drei Jahre, bis sie die den ersten Zugriffsversuch machen ), aber bei einer in Deutschland legalen Beziehung erhalten die spanischen Kollegen eine Absage.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ist alles nicht ganz einfach.

Vielleicht doch irgendwann mal noch einen juristischen Master machen. Aktuell hab ich aber das Gefühl, dass sich die Gesetze (bzw. die Rechtssprechung dazu) häufiger ändern als die Hardware. 
Da weiß man dann kaum noch, wo man öfter wegen neuen Sachen reinschauen muss.

BND-Gesetz: Bundesverfassungsgericht setzt muendliche Verhandlung an - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das ist leider bei allen Gesetzesinitativen so, die es in die Medien schaffen. Wo nicht mit der heißen Nadel rumgepfuscht wird, ist es auch nicht spannend genug, um zu berichten.
Wir können froh sein, das Scheuer oder von der Leyen nicht Justiz- oder gar Innenminister sind.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

'Trennungsgebot' fuer Polizei und Geheimdienst ins GG? - LTO.de

Auch wenn es sehr stark ins Detail geht, verlinke ich den trotzdem mal:
Wie das BVerfG die Grundrechtspruefung neu ordnet (Teil 1) - LTO.de


Edit:
Kriminologie: Buergerwehren und 'German Angst' - LTO.de 
Wir fuerchten uns zu Tode - Kultur - Tagesspiegel (2006)
Passen dazu: Mauern aus Angst (Bonus) - Saltatio Mortis | YouTube


Edit2:
Kriminologie: Zwischenbericht zu Polizeigewalt - Betroffene sind jung, männlich und hoch gebildet - LTO.de


----------



## DKK007 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Breitscheidplatz-Attentaeter Amri: BKA fuehlte sich nicht zustaendig | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auch dieser Kommentar gibt mir zu denken, wenn ich sehe, was ein Polizeipräsident und ein leitender Oberstaatsanwalt für Müll absondern.
_
".... Vor den Kameras: Ein Polizeipräsident, ein Leiter der  Kriminalinspektion, ein Leitender Oberstaatsanwalt. Jeder der drei hat  viele Jahre Berufserfahrung. Jeder weiß, was ein Totschlag ist, was eine  Körperverletzung. Jeder kennt den Unterschied zwischen Jugendlichen und  Erwachsenen, die Voraussetzungen für Haftbefehle und für  Verurteilungen. Jeder kennt die Statistiken über Gewaltdelikte, und hat  schon viele hundert Verfahren wegen solcher Delikte gesehen. Von all  diesen Erfahrungen fließt in die Statements der drei Auskunftspersonen  ein: Nichts. ..."_
Totschlag in Augsburg: Ein merkwuerdiges Verbrechen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Eine ruhige, sachliche und angemessene Stimme. Sie wird unter den Eiferern verhallen und sie wird verspottet werden.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es ist halt nicht von einem Totschlag (§212 StGB), sondern von einer Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge (§ 227 StGB) auszugehen.

Von einem Totschlag kann man nur ausgehen, wenn der Täter ein erfahrener Kampfsportler wäre, der weiß, wie man jemanden mit einem(!) Schlag den Kehlkopf o.ä. eindrückt. Davon wurde bisher aber nicht berichtet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch dieser Kommentare gibt mir zu denken, wenn sich sehe, was ein Polizeipräsident und ein leitender Oberstaatsanwalt für Müll absondern.
> 
> ".... Vor den Kameras: Ein Polizeipräsident, ein Leiter der  Kriminalinspektion, ein Leitender Oberstaatsanwalt. Jeder der drei hat  viele Jahre Berufserfahrung. Jeder weiß, was ein Totschlag ist, was eine  Körperverletzung. Jeder kennt den Unterschied zwischen Jugendlichen und  Erwachsenen, die Voraussetzungen für Haftbefehle und für  Verurteilungen. Jeder kennt die Statistiken über Gewaltdelikte, und hat  schon viele hundert Verfahren wegen solcher Delikte gesehen. Von all  diesen Erfahrungen fließt in die Statements der drei Auskunftspersonen  ein: Nichts. ..."
> Totschlag in Augsburg: Ein merkwuerdiges Verbrechen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ...



Kommt selten vor, dass ich einen solangen Link komplett lese. Kommt noch seltener vor, dass ich einem Kommentar soviel Zeit opfere. Und ganz ganz selten, dass ich an keiner Stelle wiedersprechen möchte oder wenigstens etwas ändern möchte. Das hier ist so ein seltener Fall


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich lese solche Artikel eigentlich immer komplett. Manchmal bleiben die Tabs halt ein paar Tage offen, bis ich dazu komme.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hier mal wieder so ein Fall, wie aus einem guten Gesetz: Meldepflicht ans BKA und haertere Strafen – Gesetzentwurf gegen Hass im Netz | heise online
, innerhalb von einer Woche eine absolute Katastrophe wird: Justizministerium: WhatsApp, Gmail & Co. sollen Passwoerter herausgeben muessen | heise online

Gesetzentwurf:
BMJV_GE_Bekämpfung-Rechtsextremismus-Hasskriminalität.pdf - Google Drive

Weitere Links:
Hasskriminalitaet im Internet: Bundesministerium plant Passwort-Abfrage - ComputerBase
Das Jede-Behoerde-darf-Dein-Passwort-Wissen-Gesetz › Digitalistan

Edit:
Erste Entschärfung:
https://www.cio.de/a/justizministerium-verteidigt-plaene-zur-passwort-herausgabe,3624711


----------



## Mahoy (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> innerhalb von einer Woche eine absolute Katastrophe wird: Justizministerium: WhatsApp, Gmail & Co. sollen Passwoerter herausgeben muessen | heise online



Vor allem ist das Ganze ein geistiges Armutszeugnis. Das Justizministerium will von den Anbietern Passwörter haben, die Anbieter laut Empfehlung anderer Ministerien für sich selbst unbekannt und verschlüsselt speichern sollen.

Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass das Passwort vielen modernen Diensten nur noch den Zugang zur webgestützten Eingabemaske, aber nicht mehr den zur privaten Kommunikation schützt, weil bei diese mittels E2EE geschützt wird.
Sprich, der Vorstoß müsste zwingend darauf erweitert werden, End-to-End-Verschlüsselung zu untersagen, was uns sicherheitstechnisch um Jahrzehnte zurückwerfen würde.

Wenn es um Hass im Netz geht, dann um Dinge, die öffentlich sichtbar sind. Sprich, um die strafbare Handlung festzustellen und Beweise gerichtsfest zu dokumentieren braucht man keinen pauschalen Zugriff auf Benutzerpasswörter - auch nicht für die Feststellung der natürlichen Person hinter dem Account.



> Erste Entschärfung:
> Kampf gegen Hasskriminalitaet: Justizministerium verteidigt Plaene zur Passwort-Herausgabe - cio.de



Entschärfung ist gut. Eher ein Larifari-Schönredungsversuch:
"Im Einzelfall ist es auch erforderlich, auf einen Account zugreifen zu können. Das ist auch heute so nach geltendem Recht."
Warum braucht man für Einzelfälle einen pauschalen, bedingungslosen Zugang für alle bis runter zu Polizeihund Muchtar?
Im Einzelfall kann immer noch ein Richter entscheiden, was für eine Fortsetzung der Ermittlungen nötig ist und was der Anbieter an wen herauszugeben hat.


----------



## Slezer (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Was sagt ihr dazu das unsere Greta Politiker und co an die Wand stellen möchte? Das ist doch hetze

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Slezer schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu das unsere Greta Politiker und co an die Wand stellen möchte? Das ist doch hetze



Nö. Im Schwedischen hat diese Wendung eine andere Bedeutung als im Englischen und im Deutschen. Darüber bin ich schon vor 15 Jahren oder so gestolpert.
Es bedeutet bei den Knäckeköppen so viel wie "jemanden auf seine Aussagen/Handlungen festnageln" oder so ähnlich.

Wird bestimmt demnächst auch offiziell erklärt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Vier ehemalige LKA-Chefs in NRW waren NS-Verbrecher - Politik - SZ.de

Müsste man mal schauen, wie es in den anderen Bundesländern so aussieht.


Edit:
Massnahmen gegen Rechtsextremismus: "Spaet, aber nicht zu spaet" | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In der BRD wurden bis in die 60er Jahre hinein quasi alle hochrangigen Polizei- und auch Geheimdienst- (einschließlich Verfassungsschutz-)Posten mit alten NSDAPlern besetzt. Man hat einfach übernommen, was da war, und die Nazis hatten in den Sicherheitsstrukturen garantiert keinen Antifaschisten zurückgelassen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mal wieder was zum Thema: Recklinghausen: Der Junge aus dem Schrank - Ermittlungsfehler? - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Bisher sind aber noch recht viele Fragen offen.


Edit:
Datenschutzprüfung beim BKA
Datenschutz beim Bundeskriminalamt: Kritik an Behoerde | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Kinderpornografie: Pornografie und Keuschheit - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## seahawk (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

04.01.2020: Reaktion auf eskalierten Einsatz (Tageszeitung junge Welt)

Auch die Lügen der Polizei über den Konflikt mit den friedlichen Feiernden in Leipzig gibt zu denken.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



seahawk schrieb:


> 04.01.2020: Reaktion auf eskalierten Einsatz (Tageszeitung junge Welt)
> 
> Auch die Lügen der Polizei über den Konflikt mit den friedlichen Feiernden in Leipzig gibt zu denken.



Immer diese Relativierungen, wenn Polizisten verletzt werden, obwohl sie doch nur mit Blumen im Haar auf Kuschelkurs mit stadtbekannten Linksextremen gegangen sind. Euch linksgrünversiffte Antifa-Kommunisten möchte ich mal sehen, wenn ihr selbst wegen einer potenziell lebensbedrohlichen Verletzung am Ohrläppchen notoperiert werden müsst!  

(Nein, ich bin nicht durchgeknallt, ich wollte nur unseren üblichen Verdächtigen zuvorkommen. )

Mal wieder ernsthaft; was mir Sorge macht, ist das Selbstverständnis der Verantwortlichen, prinzipiell keine "polizeifreien Räume" dulden zu wollen. Die gesetzliche oder zumindest dienstliche Grundlage dafür würde ich gerne einmal sehen.

Ob der Einsatz an sich korrekt verlaufen ist, wäre noch zu untersuchen und vorher kann man ihn weder aus dem einen noch aus dem anderen Blickwinkel bewerten. Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, ob der Einsatz als solcher überhaupt gerechtfertigt ist. Es gibt unzählige Viertel, in denen bestimmte Szenen stark präsent sind und in denen die Polizei nicht anlasslos in Mannschaftsstärke anrückt.
Die Frage kam ja letztes Jahr bereits beim Fusion Festival in Meck-Pomm auf, wo die Polizei auch plötzlich anlasslose Präsenz für nötig hielt, obwohl es dort bisher ohne Polizeipräsenz im direkten Vergleich vorher sogar weniger Vorfälle gab als bei vergleichbaren Veranstaltungen mit Polizeipräsenz. 

Wenn allerdings Leipzig-Connewitz dafür bekannt sein sollte, dass dort zu Silvester Sodom und Gomorrah herrschen, wenn *keine* Polizei zugegen ist, will ich nichts gesagt haben. Nur wurde das nicht einmal von der sächsischen Polizei konkret behauptet, stattdessen kommen obige ausweichende Begründungen. Und das gibt zu denken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



seahawk schrieb:


> Auch die Lügen der Polizei über den Konflikt mit den friedlichen Feiernden in Leipzig gibt zu denken.


Ich will die Party der üblichen besorgten Bürger sehen, bei denen die Polizei die Tür aufbricht,  in Kampfmontur Gäste auf den Boden schmeißt und in den Bürgegriff nimmt. Natürlich werden alle ganz friedlich bleiben, auch wenn Schlagstöcke rotieren und nur den Personalausweis abgeben. Das will ich sehen, was da passiert.

Zu meiner Zeit, als ich noch studierte, gab es in der Polizei Hannover nach der Festnahme zwei Optionen. Fahrstuhl in den Keller oder die Treppen. Nahm man den Fahrstuhl, setzte es Prügel im Raum ohne Zeugen, wählte man die Treppe, wurde man herunter geschupst, aber natürlich haben alle Polizisten nur ein Stolpern gesehen. Das hörte ich von mehreren Kommilitonen, durchweg normale bürgerliche Studenten, unabhängig von einander. Das sind die kleinen Provokationen unserer geliebten Polizei ....


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt unzählige Viertel, in denen bestimmte Szenen stark präsent sind und in denen die Polizei nicht anlasslos in Mannschaftsstärke anrückt.



Insbesondere zum Jahresende, wo die schon hunderte Überstunden angesammelt haben.
Die hätten die Zeit sicher auch lieber zu Hause verbracht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In den bekannten Szenevierteln wehrt man sich aber und da kann es auch passieren das der Polizist die Treppe runter fällt weil ein Berufsscvläger auch gefesselt noch gefährlich ist.


----------



## Slezer (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [...]
> Zu meiner Zeit, als ich noch studierte, gab es in der Polizei Hannover nach der Festnahme zwei Optionen. Fahrstuhl in den Keller oder die Treppen. Nahm man den Fahrstuhl, setzte es Prügel im Raum ohne Zeugen, wählte man die Treppe, wurde man herunter geschupst, aber natürlich haben alle Polizisten nur ein Stolpern gesehen. Das hörte ich von mehreren Kommilitonen, durchweg normale bürgerliche Studenten, unabhängig von einander. Das sind die kleinen Provokationen unserer geliebten Polizei ....



Was du alles schon gesehen, erlebt und gehört hast geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Du musst min. 186 Jahre alt sein. Meine Güte


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Sie ist der Highlander und bei den Hells Grannies.
YouTube


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Slezer schrieb:


> Was du alles schon gesehen, erlebt und gehört hast geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Du musst min. 186 Jahre alt sein. Meine Güte


Man muss nur mal vor die Tür


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Man muss nur mal vor die Tür


 ... und die Augen aufmachen sowie zuhören.
 Auf meiner ersten Demo war ich 1969, ...
 lange her, ...


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ... und die Augen aufmachen sowie zuhören.
> Auf meiner ersten Demo war ich 1969, ...
> lange her, ...



Das ist für manche geistig minderbemittelten Jungspunde mit Rechtsdrall ungefähr so, also würdest du ihnen ein Ereignis aus der Kreidezeit berichten. Sie können damalige Tendenzen mit heutigen Vorgängen gar nicht in Verbindung bringen, selbst wenn du es ihnen aufmalen würdest ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie können damalige Tendenzen mit heutigen Vorgängen gar nicht in Verbindung bringen, selbst wenn du es ihnen aufmalen würdest ...


Darum reden wir auch in diesem  Thema darüber. Wenn ich an die Ausschreitungen und die Polizeigewalt 1968 zurückdenke, war vieles merklich härter als heute, von beiden Seiten. Man kann jungen Menschen nicht vorwerfen, dass sie nicht das Wissen um die etwas länger zurückliegende "Gegenwart" haben. Vorwerfen kann man ihnen aber Ignoranz.


----------



## Poulton (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Man muss nur mal vor die Tür


Das geht in einem Nerd- und Kellerkindforum nun aber entschieden zu weit.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum reden wir auch in diesem  Thema darüber. Wenn ich an die Ausschreitungen und die Polizeigewalt 1968 zurückdenke, war vieles merklich härter als heute, von beiden Seiten. Man kann jungen Menschen nicht vorwerfen, dass sie nicht das Wissen um die etwas länger zurückliegende "Gegenwart" haben. Vorwerfen kann man ihnen aber Ignoranz.



Also mit der Info, dass die Storys aus den 60ern sind, sind sie schon massiv glaubwürdiger...


Warum gibt es für die Polizei eigentlich keinen Polizeibeauftragten wie den Wehrbeauftragten für die Bundeswehr?


----------



## DKK007 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum gibt es für die Polizei eigentlich keinen Polizeibeauftragten wie den Wehrbeauftragten für die Bundeswehr?



Da sträubt sich die CDU noch dagegen. Forderungen gibt es schon lange.
Allerdings muss das jedes Bundesland einzeln machen. 
Gruene wollen unabhaengige Kontrolle der Polizei | MDR.DE


*Mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Statistiken:*
Mehr Kennzeichenfahndung in Brandenburg fuer Gefahrenabwehr | heise online
Update: Datenschuetzerin beanstandet Kennzeichenfahndung auf Autobahnen Brandenburgs | heise online

E-Evidence: Viele US-Dienste geben Nutzerdaten freiwillig heraus | heise online

Edit:
Statistiken zur Kriminalitaet: Moerderisches Berlin? | tagesschau.de
OEffentlicher Dienst: Es fehlen 300.000 Beschaeftigte | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Mal wieder ernsthaft; was mir Sorge macht, ist das Selbstverständnis der Verantwortlichen, prinzipiell keine "polizeifreien Räume" dulden zu wollen. Die gesetzliche oder zumindest dienstliche Grundlage dafür würde ich gerne einmal sehen.



Recht ist schon normalerweise keine Verhandlungssache und definitiv nicht im öffentlichen Raum. Da die Polizei für die Durchsetzung von Recht und Ordnung nicht nur zuständig, sondern auch als einzige berechtigt ist, ergibt sich umgekehrt also zum Schutz der Bürger automatisch, dass es keine generell polizeifreien Räume geben darf. Da müsste einem eher das Gegenteil sorgen machen.

Aber: Es gibt in der Praxis jede Menge Bereiche, die mangels Personal polizeifrei sind und staatliche Institutionen haben zielgerichtet zu arbeiten. Akut überbelastete Beamte ausgerechnet an Silvester auf die Straße und in eine Menschenmenge zu schicken, die sich, soweit ich es in den Medien mitbekommen habe, weder davor noch danach irgendwas haben zu Schulden kommen lassen, ist verdammt fragwürdig. Da wurde mit voller Absicht entweder aus der Politik oder/und aus höheren Polizeiebenen bzw. jeweils mit Untersützung der anderen Gruppe eine erfolgreiche Provokation durchgeführt, deren einziges Ergebnis ein versauter Abend auch für eine ganze Reihe friedlicher Bürger und für eine ganze Reihe von Beamten ist.
Weiterer Punkt, der einem hier wie in vielen anderen Fällen Sorge machen dürfte: Die offensichtlich gänzlich abhandengekommene Unabhängigkeit von Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft. "Mordversuch" wegen einer äußeren Verletzung am Ohr??? Auf der anderen Seite können Nazis eine in ihren typischen Opferrahmen passende Person absichtlich totprügeln und es ist nur von Totschlag die Rede.

Auch passend zum Thema:

Prozess zu G20-Gipfel in Hamburg 2017: MitlÃ¤ufer sollen bÃ¼ÃŸen - taz.de

Friedlich seine politisch( link)e Meinung kundgetan? Anklage wegen Landfriedensbruch und versuchter gefährlicher Körperverletzung
(wohlgemerkt: Selbst von denen, die nicht friedlich waren, wurde niemand verletzt)
Und ein Verfahrensablauf, der selbst beim von rechtswegen her zwingend zu erwartenden Freispruch auf Jahre hinaus das Leben der Angeklagten schädigen wird.


Polizei: Dein Feind und Gefährder. (Es sei denn, du bist rechts)


----------



## Mahoy (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Recht ist schon normalerweise keine Verhandlungssache und definitiv nicht im öffentlichen Raum. Da die Polizei für die Durchsetzung von Recht und Ordnung nicht nur zuständig, sondern auch als einzige berechtigt ist, ergibt sich umgekehrt also zum Schutz der Bürger automatisch, dass es keine generell polizeifreien Räume geben darf. Da müsste einem eher das Gegenteil sorgen machen.



Hier muss man, denke ich, unterscheiden zwischen Örtlichkeiten, an denen die Polizei nicht sein muss und solchen, wo sie sich nicht blicken lassen darf/will/kann.
Kurz, was es nicht geben darf, sind No-Go-Areas für Polizeibeamte. Sie müssen überall sein *können*, um ihre Aufgabe wahrzunehmen. Aber sie müssen nicht überall sein.
In diesem Fall meine ich aber aus dem Kontext sowie aus ähnlich gelagerten Fällen herauszulesen, dass "nicht polizeifrei" nicht immer die ideale Bedeutung hat.

Es steht nicht in jeder beschaulichen Einfamilienhaussiedlung eine Doppelstreife mit Maschinenpistolen unter jeder Laterne, nur damit pro forma die Präzenz stimmt.
Es gibt Ortschaften, an denen man eine halbe Stunde warten muss, bis man erfährt, dass die Polizei erst am Folgetag jemanden vorbeischicken kann, weil die anderthalb im Dienst befindlichen - Verzeihung - Dorfsheriffs gerade anderswo tätig sind, deren einziges Fahrzeug defekt ist oder zufällig gerade Fußball läuft (leider kein Witz).
Es gibt Bereiche, in die sich die Polizei nicht hinein traut - außer in Mannschaftsstärke und voller Montur, obwohl es womöglich gerade dort sinnvoll wäre, durch ständige, aber moderate Präsenz Vertrauen zu erzeugen.

Kurz, die Aufgabe der Polizei ist die Wahrung von Recht und Ordnung. Sprich, sie muss dort Präsenz zeigen, wo Recht und Ordnung tatsächlich gefährdet sind und zwar in jeweils verhältnismäßigen Umfang.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei die Polizei auch nirgendwo rumstehen muss. 
Es reicht wenn einfach eine Streife unterwegs ist und die Straßen abfährt.

Auf dem Land ist auch das sehr selten. Da sieht man eher mal die Bundespolizei die den Bahnhof kontrolliert oder irgendwo hinfährt. Aber sonst sind die nicht zuständig. 
(Schleierfahndung?)


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Interessanterweise arbeitet der der frühere  Chef des Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz mittlerweile für eine Anwaltskanzlei, die hauptsächlich AfD Politiker und andere Rechtsextremisten vertritt. 
Unter anderem  den  Kölner Lokalpolitiker Hans-Josef B., der Ende 2019 auf einen jungen Mann mit Migrationshintergrund geschossen hatte. Der CDU-Politiker verbreitete in der Vergangenheit auf seiner privaten Facebook-Seite rechtspopulistische Inhalte und hat unter anderem die Seiten von AfD-Vize Alice Weidel und dem früheren niedersächsischen Landeschef der AfD-Nachwuchsorganisation Junge Alternative, Lars Steinke, geliked.

Nach Einstufung als "Verdachtsfall": AfD plant Klage gegen Verfassungsschutz | tagesschau.de
Koeln-Porz: CDU-Politiker laesst nach Schuss auf 20-Jaehrigen Mandat ruhen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Tja,

von Hartz-4 will der halt auch nicht leben.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Sagt bloß sehr viel über ihn und seine Haltung zur AfD aus, wenn er gerade in eine Kanzlei mit solchen Mandanten wechselt. Somit war die Entscheidung ihn rauszuwerfen richtig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Du musst das so sehen: Als Anwalt arbeitet man viel effektiver, wenn man sich wenigstens einreden kann, dass der Klient unschuldig ist. Also kann man als ehemaliger Verfassungsschutzmitarbeiter nur noch Leute vertreten, die dem Verfassungsschutz egal sind und vertritt folglich gehäuft Nazis.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei er auch in eine Wirtschaftskanzlei o.ä. hätte gehen können.

______________________________

Kolumne „Spiegelstrich“: Die Kollegen den Loewen zum Frass vorgeworfen - Kultur - Tagesspiegel

Buergermeister aus NRW will Waffe im Dienst tragen - Rheinland - Nachrichten - WDR
Da sollte, dann bei einem negativen Urteil, die Polizei den Schutz übernehmen, die darf schließlich auch ohne großen Waffenschein eine Dienstwaffe tragen. 
Wobei er eigentlich schon Erfahrungen mit Schusswaffen haben muss, denn um überhaupt eine Waffenbesitzkarte zu bekommen und eine Waffe kaufen zu dürfen, ist u.a. eine Sachkundeprüfung mit theoretischen Fragen zum Waffenrecht, Ballistik usw. sowie einem praktischen Test auf dem Schießstand nötig. 

Waffenschein beantragt: Rechten-Demo gegen Buergermeister in Kamp-Lintfort
Bemerkenswert ist, dass sich ausgerechnet "Die Rechte" gegen eine Bewaffnung des Bürgermeisters ausspricht. Dabei sind doch die Nazis sonst für mehr Waffen. 
Haben vielleicht Angst, dass mal jemand zurückschießt. 

______________________________

Missing Link: Passwortherausgabe – die Logik der UEberwacher und der Kritiker | heise online
Schaeuble: Anonymitaet ist Versuchung zur Hemmungslosigkeit | heise online
Abhoer-Gesetz vor dem Verfassungsgericht: "Sehr genau pruefen, was der BND tut" | heise online

Edit: 
Der Absatz ist ja mal völlig an der Realität vorbei:


			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Missing-Link-Passwortherausgabe-Logik-der-Ueberwacher-und-Bedenken-4633688.html?seite=all schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kritik an der Vorgabe, dass bei den Zugangssicherungscodes eine Richtergenehmigung nicht nötig ist in Fällen, in denen der Betroffene Kenntnis von der Abfrage der sensiblen Kennungen hat oder haben muss, teilt der Advokat der Bundesregierung nicht. Denn nur die Heimlichkeit einer Ermittlungsmaßnahme sei es, die besondere Verfahrenssicherungen erfordere. Mit schwereren Grundrechtseingriffen wie dem Zugang zu einer Wohnung lasse sich die Passwortherausgabe auch nicht vergleichen: es sei dem Nutzer etwa eines Mobiltelefons möglich, dieses zu wechseln oder auf andere Geräte zurückzugreifen. Insgesamt hätten ein Smartphone oder ein Rechner nicht die Persönlichkeitsrelevanz einer Wohnung.



Wohnung lässt sich nicht wechseln?!
Wenn man ein volles Smartphone ausgewertet, weiß man hinterher mehr über eine fremde Person, als über die eigenen Freunde.

Apple nutzt das sogar für die Werbung: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7oQ48_BidY

_______________________________________________

Edit2:
Wäre mal ganz interessant zu erfahren, wie viele Leute da nun wirklich ermitteln. Denn das Personal ist endlich. 
Missbrauchsfälle in NRW - Ermittler sehen Hinweise auf Zusammenhang | https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/luegde-151.html

Edit3:
Erneut Eklat im Amri-Ausschuss |  https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/ndr-wdr/amri-u-ausschuss-105.html


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Passend zum Thread-Titel:
Umfrage: Anhaenger von Linken und AfD vertrauen Polizei am wenigsten | STERN.de


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Passend zum Thread-Titel:
> Umfrage: Anhaenger von Linken und AfD vertrauen Polizei am wenigsten | STERN.de



Hm, das ist zumindest in einigen Gegenden Deutschlands ein wenig schizophren.

Obwohl, ich traue mir selbst auch manchmal nicht ...


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nun ja, dort wo sich innerhalb der Polizei viele AfD-Sympathisanten befinden, wäre es reichlich seltsam, würden selbige der Polizei misstrauen.

Umgekehrt kann das selbstverständlich auch bedeuten, und das wäre zu wünschen, dass die entsprechende Durchsetzung der Polizei nicht so hoch ist, wie inzwischen mehrere publik gewordene Fälle vermuten lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Oder sie mitrauen halt einfach allen Polizisten, die nicht rechts sind.


Edit: Update zu oben. Noch vor der Entscheidung zum Waffenschein, wurde nun für Schutz gesorgt. 
Kamp-Lintfort: Buergermeister erhaelt Personenschutz | tagesschau.de
Zumal es schon wieder einen Angriff gab:
Schuesse auf Buergerbuero des SPD-Abgeordneten Karamba Diaby | MDR.DE


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Einen kleinen Waffenschein werd ich mir demnächst auch besorgen, ist in diesem Land auch langsam echt nötig^^


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Waffenschein werd ich mir demnächst auch besorgen, ist in diesem Land auch langsam echt nötig^^



In welcher Situation hätte dir eine Schreckschusswaffe geholfen?


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Schreckschusswaffe? 
Nein, es geht mir um Messer. Die Regeln für Messer sind schon jetzt abartig bescheuert und unsere lieben Abgeordneten machen es noch schlimmer.
Wir sind ja schon jetzt soweit, dass Messer die sogar an Bord eines Flugzeuges vollkommen in Ordnung sind in Deutschland einem Führverbot unterliegen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wofür musst du das am Mann haben? 
Da ist es doch schon für die eigene Sicherheit sinnvoll, das ordentlich verpackt zu haben, sonst ist das Messer schnell im Mann.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das Problem ist ja nicht das schwindende Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte,

sondern eher die totale Verblödung der Menschheit,

befeuert durch Google und Co. 

Man muß ja nichts mehr wissen, ist ja ständig alles online abrufbar.

Aber:

Blackout im Stromnetz, oder Akku leer = Birne hohl.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wofür musst du das am Mann haben?
> Da ist es doch schon für die eigene Sicherheit sinnvoll, das ordentlich verpackt zu haben, sonst ist das Messer schnell im Mann.


Wir reden hier von Messern in der Größe eines Schweizer Taschenmessers die einem in Zukunft Probleme machen können und nicht von wirklichen Waffen.
Und mit Messern die kleiner sind hast du teilweise Probleme dein Brötchen zu schneiden.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wofür musst du das am Mann haben?
> Da ist es doch schon für die eigene Sicherheit sinnvoll, das ordentlich verpackt zu haben, sonst ist das Messer schnell im Mann.


Es gibt ja nicht umsonst den Begriff "Taschenmesser". Und ich sehe keinen Schaden darin, wenn jemand so etwas mitführen möchte. Auch ich habe hin und wieder mal ein Schweizer dabei, man kann ja nie wissen, wenn das mal braucht.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In welcher konkreten Selbstverteidigungssituation könnte es nach Ansicht der hiesige Befürworter hilfreich sein, explizit zur Selbstverteidigung (also nicht als Alltagswerkzeug) ein Messer dabei zu haben?

Diese Frage kann ich mir auch als seit Jahren praktizierender Kampfsportler und Trainer leider nicht selbst beantworten ...


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ähm Kontext?
Hier hat niemand behauptet, dass man zur Selbstverteidigung ein Messer braucht.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> In welcher konkreten Selbstverteidigungssituation könnte es nach Ansicht der hiesige Befürworter hilfreich sein, explizit zur Selbstverteidigung (also nicht als Alltagswerkzeug) ein Messer dabei zu haben?


In keiner?
Hat das aber auch irgendjemand hier behauptet?

Zumal es mir auch neu wäre, wenn Schweizer Taschenmesser zur Selbstverteidigung produziert und verkauft werden. 
Aber genau sowas will man ja inzwischen verbieten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun ja, dort wo sich innerhalb der Polizei viele AfD-Sympathisanten befinden, wäre es reichlich seltsam, würden selbige der Polizei misstrauen.



Man kann der Polizei ja aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht trauen. Die einen vertrauen z.B. nicht darauf, dass sie von der Polizei fair behandelt werden und das diese ihre Grundrechte verteidigt, andere trauen der Polizei nicht zu, dass sie alle Zecken schnappt.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht umsonst den Begriff "Taschenmesser". Und ich sehe keinen Schaden darin, wenn jemand so etwas mitführen möchte. Auch ich habe hin und wieder mal ein Schweizer dabei, man kann ja nie wissen, wenn das mal braucht.



Zumindest in der Nähe von politischer Veranstaltungen würde ich mir sowas tunlichst verkneifen, wenn du nicht gerade extra-rechts aussiehst. Es wurden bekanntermaßen schon Taucherbrillen als Passivwaffen gewertet und z.B. ein Überfall mit Schweizer Messer in der Tasche wurde auch schon als "bewaffneter Überfall" verurteilt. (hängt natürlich auch ein Bisschen vom Modell ab, aber z.B. meins mit arretierbarer 8-cm-Klinge nehme ich nur noch mit, wenns in die Natur geht. Sicher ist sicher und brauchen tue ich ohnehin fast nur den Korkenzieher, was dann aber in der Regel absehbar ist.)


----------



## Mahoy (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm Kontext?
> Hier hat niemand behauptet, dass man zur Selbstverteidigung ein Messer braucht.



Das ergab sich so für mich aus dem Kontext. Auch nach dem jüngsten Vorstoß zu einer Gesetzesverschärfung würde der sogenannte Kleine Waffenschein explizit *nicht* für Taschenmesser benötigt werden, es sei denn, diese lassen sich einhändig öffnen. Dies wiederum ist für Alltagswerkzeuge entbehrlich.
Wir ignorieren dabei jetzt einmal, dass Messer von den Regelungen des Waffenrechts (Erlaubnis zum Besitz oder zum Führen) grundsätzlich nicht erfasst werden. Sprich, auch mit Waffenschein dürfen bestimmte Messer nicht in der Öffentlichkeit geführt werden, während andere gar keine Erlaubnis voraussetzen.
Mit anderen Worten, es besteht keinerlei Absicht, stinknormale Taschenmesser zu verbieten.

Ich persönlich besitze schätzungsweise zwei Dutzend Taschenmesser. Die liegen überall rum, um immer eins griffbereit oder auswärts dabei zu haben, wenn man's mal braucht; manche sind etwas spezieller (Angeln, Elektronikbasteleien etc.). _Kein einziges_ davon wäre von den geplanten Einschränkungen betroffen und ich könnte mir daraus eine Kette basteln und damit sowohl jetzt als auch nach einer etwaigen Verschärfung durch die Fußgängerzone tänzeln.
Ich besitze auch zwei, drei Messer, die ich bereits nach bisherigen Regelungen nur aufgrund "berechtigtes Interesses" führen dürfte. Bei diesen ergäbe sich keine Änderung.
Bei meinen Übungsschwertern hatte ich übrigens nie das Bedürfnis, sie in der Öffentlichkeit zu führen.  

Kurz, mal wieder viel Lärm um nichts.

Darüber, dass der bundesdeutsche Umgang mit (nicht nur) Messern etwas paranoid erscheint, müssen wir aber nicht streiten. Wenn ich mit einem 20 Zentimeter langen Schraubendreher unterwegs wäre, würde auch kein Aas prüfen, wie dessen Klinge beschaffen ist. Als Stoßwaffe wäre ein spitzer/scharfer Schraubendreher zigfach gefährlicher als beispielsweise ein Butterfly-Messer, deren Stabilität und Ergonomie eher fragwürdig ist, ebenso wie ein solider, nicht führungsbeschränkter Spazierstock jeden führungsbeschränkten Gummiknüppel in Reichweite und Wucht klar deklassiert.
Aber dabei geht es eben mehr um die Mentalität derjenigen, die sich entsprechend ausstatten. Wenn Alltagsgegenstände als Waffen eingesetzt werden, liegt entweder entweder eine echte Notsituation oder ein Grad von Böswilligkeit vor, der sich auch durch Waffengesetze nicht einschränken ließe. Aber um zu verhindern, dass sich Kevin und/oder Mustafa mit ihrem Zweitpenis in aufgewühlter Gemütslage und/oder vor lauter schreiender Dämlichkeit gegenseitig bzw. zufällig vorbei kommende Dritte massakrieren, ist es schon ganz gut, dass nicht jede Art Messer an jedem Ort und zu jeder Gelegenheit geführt werden darf.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> Das ergab sich so für mich aus dem Kontext. Auch nach dem jüngsten Vorstoß zu einer Gesetzesverschärfung würde der sogenannte Kleine Waffenschein explizit *nicht* für Taschenmesser benötigt werden, es sei denn, diese lassen sich einhändig öffnen. Dies wiederum ist für Alltagswerkzeuge entbehrlich.


Das hast du nicht richtig verstanden, es geht um normale Messer *in Waffenverbotszonen*.
Google gibt leider nicht so viel her, das einzige offizielle was ich entdeckt hab war das:
https://www.bundesrat.de/SharedDocs/drucksachen/2019/0201-0300/207-19.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1
Ich zitiere:


> Weiterhin soll in diesen Verbotszonen bei Bedarf auch das Führen von *Messern jeglicher Art* untersagt werden dürfen.



Davor kann man sich mit nem kleinen Waffenschein schützen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Auch zu Einhandmessern stehe ich anders, weil man nur diese mit Handschuhen ordentlich öffnen kann und das "berechtigte Interesse" ist die größte rechtliche Nullnummer, die diese Vollidioten je hinbekommen haben.
Es geht ja sogar soweit, dass Soldaten die ihr dienstlich geliefertes Taschenmesser außer Dienst bei der Heimfahrt in Uniform dabei hatten bestraft worden sind. Aber es ist auch in der Vorschrift geregelt, dass das Messer
in die rechte Beintasche gehört. Ergo: Der deutsche Staat hat es hinbekommen, dass man als Soldat eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begeht, wenn man sich an die Vorschriften hält


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht ja sogar soweit, dass Soldaten die ihr dienstlich geliefertes Taschenmesser außer Dienst bei der Heimfahrt in Uniform dabei hatten bestraft worden sind. Aber es ist auch in der Vorschrift geregelt, dass das Messer
> in die rechte Beintasche gehört. Ergo: Der deutsche Staat hat es hinbekommen, dass man als Soldat eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begeht, wenn man sich an die Vorschriften hält


Du schreibst es doch selbst: "außer Dienst" 

Ich hätte gerne mal eine Quelle, welche Vorschrift besagt, dass man das Messer in seiner Freizeit (Heimfahrt) mitführen *muss* und es nicht in der Kaserne / Dienststelle lassen darf.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht richtig verstanden, es geht um normale Messer *in Waffenverbotszonen*.
> Google gibt leider nicht so viel her, das einzige offizielle was ich entdeckt hab war das:
> https://www.bundesrat.de/SharedDocs/drucksachen/2019/0201-0300/207-19.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1
> [...]
> Davor kann man sich mit nem kleinen Waffenschein schützen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.



Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden, da der sog. Kleine Waffenschein nichts erfasst, was nicht unters Waffengesetz fällt. Ob mit oder ohne: Du darfst deinen nicht als Waffe geltenden Zahnstocherschnitzer überall führen, außer ggf. in Verbotszonen.
Solche gibt es bereits heute. Die Verordnungsermächtigung  der Länder soll lediglich darauf ausgeweitet werden, was als Verbotszone definiert werden darf. Und wenn ich mir den aktuelle Ermächtigungen so anschaue, ändert sich gar nichts - was den Vorstoß zu purem Aktionismus degradiert (Als hätten wir das nicht vorher gewusst ...). Kurz gesagt, die Sicherheit der Bürger dadurch definitiv nicht erhöht, aber es werden auch keine Bürgerrechte eingeschränkt.

Der Teufel steckt wie üblich im Detail: "Weiterhin soll in diesen Verbotszonen *bei Bedarf* auch *das Führen* von Messern jeglicher Art untersagt werden *dürfen*." - Wischiwaschi in Reinkultur, wenn man es mit der seit Jahren praktizierten Realität vergleicht.
Um ein prominentes Beispiel zu geben: 2006 war ich in Berlin unterwegs, dafür musste ich eine der abgesperrten Zonen passieren, die für die Aufbahrung, äh, das Public Viewing und die Feierlichkeiten der Fußball-WM vorgesehen waren. An den Kontrollpunkten befanden sich große, gelbe Müllcontainer für alle Objekte, die dort nicht zugelassen waren. Es war früher Vormittag und die Feierlichkeit noch in weiter Ferne, trotzdem lagen im Container unter anderem bereits etliche nicht unters Waffengesetz fallende Taschenmesser - eingezogen auf der Grundlage, die jetzt angeblich mit viel Trara geschaffen werden muss.



> Auch zu Einhandmessern stehe ich anders, weil man nur diese mit Handschuhen ordentlich öffnen kann



Ich bin jetzt sehr gespannt auf exemplarische Situationen, in denen du in ausgewiesenen Verbotszonen - explizit nicht zur Selbstverteidigung, wie du betont hast - ruckzuck dein Messer geöffnet parat haben musst und nicht einmal dazu kommst, die Handschuhe auszuziehen.  



> Aber es ist auch in der Vorschrift geregelt, dass das Messer in die rechte Beintasche gehört. Ergo: Der deutsche Staat hat es hinbekommen, dass man als Soldat eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begeht, wenn man sich an die Vorschriften hält



Die Vorschrift regelt, wo sich das Messer zu befinden hat, *wenn* es dienstlich geführt wird. Es gibt aber keine Vorschrift, die das ausgegebene Taschenmesser als Teil der Uniform definiert. Sprich, um die Uniform auf Heimfahrt vorschriftsmäßig zu tragen, *muss* man das Messer nicht dabei haben.
Außer Dienst ist man i.d.R. nicht berechtigt, es in der Öffentlichkeit zu führen, also lässt man es am vorgesehenen Platz im Spind; Uniform hin oder her.

Es handelt sich also nicht um kollidierende Vorschriften, sondern eher um kollidierende Verständnisebenen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn es bloß um das Brötchenschneiden geht, kann man das Messer auch einfach unten in den Rucksack packen. Damit fehlt die Zugriffsbereitschaft und es liegt kein Führen vor. 
Das Führen von Waffen in Waffenverbotszonen ist natürlich auch mit Waffenschein verboten, dieser ist nur die Erlaubnis, um überhaupt Waffen in der Öffentlichkeit führen zu dürfen. 

Wobei die Vollidioten von der AfD das auch nicht verstanden haben. Leipzig: AfD-Plakatierer mit Pistole in Waffenverbotszone erwischt


___________________________________________________________________________


Mal wieder was neues zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung:
Vorratsdatenspeicherung vorm EuGH: Keine Wende in Sicht | LTO.de
Vorratsdatenspeicherung: CSU-Sprecher fordert neue EU-Initiative | heise online


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es bloß um das Brötchenschneiden geht, kann man das Messer auch einfach unten in den Rucksack packen. Damit fehlt die Zugriffsbereitschaft und es liegt kein Führen vor.


Nope genau das reicht ja nicht. Gab schon Urteile wo nichtmal das Handschuhfach im Auto gereicht hat. 





Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt sehr gespannt auf exemplarische Situationen, in denen du in ausgewiesenen Verbotszonen - explizit nicht zur Selbstverteidigung, wie du betont hast - ruckzuck dein Messer geöffnet parat haben musst und nicht einmal dazu kommst, die Handschuhe auszuziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zum nicht mit zitierten:
Man hat als Regierung keine Einschränkungen die aus puren Aktionismus entstehen einzuführen, das ist ein Eingriff in die Grundrechte der nicht in Ordnung ist. Der Aktionismus damals kam ja sogar von einem Amoklauf in dem Messer keine Rolle gespielt haben. Außerdem wollten die Politiker damals nicht, dass das so ausgelegt wird wie es viele heute tun. Aber man war nicht klug genug das auch unmissverständlich reinzuschreiben was man gemeint hat. 

Natürlich brauche ich das nicht, aber es ist praktischer. Wir können ja auch Schuhlöffel verbieten. Braucht man ja auch nicht. 

Deine Vorschriftenlage ist wahrscheinlich nicht aktuell, es gibt kein BW weites Verbot das Messer außer Dienst zu führen. Manche Einheiten regeln das wegen der unklaren Rechtslage aber so. 
Wie gesagt, man war im Bundestag mit zig Juristen geistig nicht in der Lage ein klares Gesetz zu schreiben. Ein Trauerspiel. 

Unglaublich, dass man solche Leute überhaupt gewählt hat. 
Ich hab ja mal meine Abgeordnete zum Thema Messer angeschrieben. Die Antwort bezog sich dann nur auf das Thema Schusswaffen. (Merke: man beschäftigt auch nicht so kluge Mitarbeiter)



Man muss doch ganz klar sagen, dass die Leute die heute in der Regierung sitzen den Menschen im Land immer weniger vertrauen. Verbote hier, Überwachung da. Das ist nicht gut und wenn die falschen Kräfte an die Macht kommen wird das noch ganz schön unangenehm.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Weil Handschufach schnell zu erreichen ist. 
Deshalb unten in den Rucksack.

Waffen-Sachkunde Dr. von Rhein / Waffen Führen


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

So einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Deine Website schießt auch echt den Vogel ab.
Ne zugeknotete Plastiktüte ist also okay? Was für ein Unsinn, könnte aber tatsächlich eine Grauzone sein.
Sicher ist es nur, wenn das Behältnis verschlossenen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich besitze schätzungsweise zwei Dutzend Taschenmesser. Die liegen überall rum, um immer eins griffbereit oder auswärts dabei zu haben, wenn man's mal braucht; manche sind etwas spezieller (Angeln, Elektronikbasteleien etc.). _Kein einziges_ davon wäre von den geplanten Einschränkungen betroffen und ich könnte mir daraus eine Kette basteln und damit sowohl jetzt als auch nach einer etwaigen Verschärfung durch die Fußgängerzone tänzeln.



Geschätzt 4 kg Metall am Ende eine Kette? Das könnte dir definitiv als Schlagwaffe ausgelegt werden, wenn du keinen besseren Grund als "ich finde das dekorativ" für die Mitfuhr findest 



> Darüber, dass der bundesdeutsche Umgang mit (nicht nur) Messern etwas paranoid erscheint, müssen wir aber nicht streiten. Wenn ich mit einem 20 Zentimeter langen Schraubendreher unterwegs wäre, würde auch kein Aas prüfen, wie dessen Klinge beschaffen ist. Als Stoßwaffe wäre ein spitzer/scharfer Schraubendreher zigfach gefährlicher als beispielsweise ein Butterfly-Messer, deren Stabilität und Ergonomie eher fragwürdig ist, ebenso wie ein solider, nicht führungsbeschränkter Spazierstock jeden führungsbeschränkten Gummiknüppel in Reichweite und Wucht klar deklassiert.



Spazierstöcke haben eine weitaus geringere Dichte als Schlagstöcke. Aufgrund ihrer Länge ist die Reichweite zwar höher, aber wenn du kein Übung darin hast, dass Ding als Stoßwaffe zu führen (oder wenn dein Gegner Übung darin hat, dir das typischerweise griffige Instrument bei der Gelegenheit zu entreißen), wirst du damit nur oberflächlichen Schaden anrichten. Ein Tonfa dagegen kann gerade wegen seiner kurzen Länge, aber gleich bleibenden Wucht, schwerer abgewehrt werden (es gibt kein langes Ende, an dem man eine gute Hebelposition hat), aber leichter Knochen brechen. Und auch den Schlitzschraubendreher möchte ich (gegen Personen ohne Schutzkleidung selbst ungeschliffen) nicht runterspielen, aber ein spitzes Butterfly wird seine interne Instabililität durch den längeren, für Druckausübung über die Spitze optimierten Griff mehr als ausgleichen.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man hat als Regierung keine Einschränkungen die aus puren Aktionismus entstehen einzuführen, das ist ein Eingriff in die Grundrechte der nicht in Ordnung ist.



Aktionismus ist zwar dadurch gekennzeichnet, wenig effektiv zu sein, aber nicht per se ein Eingriff in Grundrechte.



> Natürlich brauche ich das nicht, aber es ist praktischer. Wir können ja auch Schuhlöffel verbieten. Braucht man ja auch nicht.



Wobei es zumindest meines Wissens nach nicht mehrere gemeingefährliche Angriffe mit Schuhlöffeln in Menschenansammlungen gab. Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.



> Deine Vorschriftenlage ist wahrscheinlich nicht aktuell, es gibt kein BW weites Verbot das Messer außer Dienst zu führen. Manche Einheiten regeln das wegen der unklaren Rechtslage aber so.
> Wie gesagt, man war im Bundestag mit zig Juristen geistig nicht in der Lage ein klares Gesetz zu schreiben. Ein Trauerspiel.



Noch einmal: Die Bundeswehr *kann* keine interne Vorschrift erlassen, die den Gesetzen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland widerspricht und hat das auch nicht getan. Es gibt keine einzige Vorschrift, die Soldaten verpflichtet oder es ihnen implizit erlaubt, gegen das WaffG zu verstoßen.

Der einzige Fehler, der hier geschehen ist: Die Bundeswehr sollte dem Umstand Rechnung tragen, dass nicht alle Soldaten die hellsten Kerzen auf der Torte sind und explizit darauf hinweisen, dass einhändig zu öffnende Messer unter das WaffG fallen und daher nur während der Dienstausübung in der Öffentlichkeit geführt werden dürfen.



> Man muss doch ganz klar sagen, dass die Leute die heute in der Regierung sitzen den Menschen im Land immer weniger vertrauen. Verbote hier, Überwachung da. Das ist nicht gut und wenn die falschen Kräfte an die Macht kommen wird das noch ganz schön unangenehm.



Jepp, wenn die falschen Kräfte an die Macht kommen wäre es unbedingt fatal, wenn man beispielsweise auf der Festmeile kein Taschenmesser mehr dabei haben darf, während man das doch vorher ... auch nicht durfte.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geschätzt 4 kg Metall am Ende eine Kette? Das könnte dir definitiv als Schlagwaffe ausgelegt werden, wenn du keinen besseren Grund als "ich finde das dekorativ" für die Mitfuhr findest



Als Anhänger der "Church of Mr. T" plädiere ich auf freie Religionsausübung.  



> Spazierstöcke haben eine weitaus geringere Dichte als Schlagstöcke.



Leichte Spazierstöcke aus Bambus vielleicht, mit dem Opa zum Entenfüttern um den See flaniert. Ein zünftiger (auch Knoten-) Stock aus geschmeidigem Hartholz mit Metallgriff und Stahlspitze ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Damit haben sich schon unsere Altvorderen individuelle Reisesicherheit verschafft, wenn sie weder Schwert noch Degen führen durften.



> aber ein spitzes Butterfly wird seine interne Instabililität durch den längeren, für Druckausübung über die Spitze optimierten Griff mehr als ausgleichen.



Ein Balisong hat keinen für die Druckausübung optimierten Griff. Jeder starre Dolch oder eine vergleichbare improvisierte Stichwaffe hat einen grundsätzlich besseren Grip und obendrein ein einfacheres Handling, um gezielt zuzustoßen, wenn man nicht gerade frontal ins sein Opfer hineinrennen kann.
Nach mehreren Jahren Arnis würde ich mir einen effektiven Angriff damit zutrauen, aber vermutlich dediziert für Stichattacken trotzdem eine andere Waffe wählen.

Hinzu kommt, dass die meisten im Umlauf befindlichen Butterly-Messer eher darauf optimiert sind, nicht sofort auseinanderzufallen, wenn ihr Besitzer damit herumspielt. Schon bei einer festeren/dickere Jacke sehe ich die Wirksamkeit sehr kritisch und halte die gefühlte Bedrohung - generiert durch einschlägige Darstellung in diversen visuellen Medien - für deutlich höher.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> Aktionismus ist zwar dadurch gekennzeichnet, wenig effektiv zu sein, aber nicht per se ein Eingriff in Grundrechte.


Einschränkungen jeder Art sind ein Eingriff in die Grundrechte. Stichwort Allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit.


> Wobei es zumindest meines Wissens nach nicht mehrere gemeingefährliche Angriffe mit Schuhlöffeln in Menschenansammlungen gab. Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.


Auf überzeichnete Beispiele stehst du wohl eher nicht. Dann nimmt halt nen Blumentopf oder allgemein was schweres das man werfen kann 


> Noch einmal: Die Bundeswehr *kann* keine interne Vorschrift erlassen, die den Gesetzen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland widerspricht und hat das auch nicht getan. Es gibt keine einzige Vorschrift, die Soldaten verpflichtet oder es ihnen implizit erlaubt, gegen das WaffG zu verstoßen.


Hast du wirklich vergessen was du selbst geschrieben hast?
Stichwort: Berechtigtes Interesse
Dieses Messer ist ein Werkzeug, keine Waffe. Daher ist ein Verstoß gegen das WaffG *nur je nach Sichtweise gegeben*. Ganz im Gegensatz zu nem Soldaten der ne P8 mit nach Hause nehmen will, was ein eindeutiger Verstoß wäre.


> Jepp, wenn die falschen Kräfte an die Macht kommen wäre es unbedingt fatal, wenn man beispielsweise auf der Festmeile kein Taschenmesser mehr dabei haben darf, während man das doch vorher ... auch nicht durfte.


Du bist nicht so blöd, dass du das falsch verstehst.
Ich sag nur Klarnamenpflicht im Internet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die gefühlte Bedrohung ist definitiv höher und natürlich ist ein Dolch oder so-ziemlich-alles-mit-wenigstens-angedeutem-Handschutz wesentlich besser geeignet. Aber verglichen mit einem oft 15-20 cm langen, quer zur Stoßrichtung gerippten Griff eines Butterflys bieten die längsgerippten 10 cm eines Schraubenziehergriffs einfach noch weniger Halt beim Zustoßen, weil sie diesen ja eigentlich beim drehen gewährleisten sollen. Da kann man höchstens beidhändig was zu reißen versuchen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ja hier meckert ja auch niemand über die erlaubte Länge für Messer mit feststehender Klinge (12cm). Aber ein Einhandmesser mit 4cm ist schlimm.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Einschränkungen jeder Art sind ein Eingriff in die Grundrechte. Stichwort Allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit.



Das ist nicht korrekt.
"Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt."
Unter verfassungsgemäßer Ordnung versteht man die Gesamtheit aller Gesetze und Verordnungen eines Staates. Daraus ergibt sich, vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist.
Sind bestimmte Dinge verboten, sind sie nicht mehr Gegenstand der allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit.



> Auf überzeichnete Beispiele stehst du wohl eher nicht. Dann nimmt halt nen Blumentopf oder allgemein was schweres das man werfen kann



Auch dieser Vergleich hinkt auf allen drei Beinen (inklusive des mittleren), da man mit Blumentöpfen oder anderen schweren werfbaren Gegenständen zwar zweifelsohne Personen in Menschenansammlungen verletzen kann, jedoch in der Regel nur einmal. Auch ist es naturgemäß schwierig, einen Blumentopf versteckt in der Hosentasche zu tragen. 

Wenn, dann müsste man analog wohl eher über Eispickel, Nagelfeilen und Schraubendreher etc. nachdenken, die - der seltsamen Logik dieses Gesetzesvorstoß' folgend - dann natürlich auch verboten gehören. Allerdings kann man auch bei diesen die Klinge nicht einklappen, was das verborgene Tragen erschwert.



> Hast du wirklich vergessen was du selbst geschrieben hast?



Ich fürchte, du hast nicht ganz verstanden (oder nicht aufmerksam gelesen) was ich geschrieben habe. Aber da es auf der vorherigen Seite nachzulesen ist (du hast es sogar zitiert), kannst du das unschwer nachholen.  



> Stichwort: Berechtigtes Interesse
> Dieses Messer ist ein Werkzeug, keine Waffe. Daher ist ein Verstoß gegen das WaffG *nur je nach Sichtweise gegeben*.



So schwer ist § 42a WaffG doch nun wirklich nicht zu verstehen:
"Es ist verboten [...] Messer mit einhändig feststellbarer Klinge (Einhandmesser) *oder* feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm zu führen."
"Ein berechtigtes Interesse nach Absatz 2 Satz 1 Nr. 3 liegt insbesondere vor, wenn das Führen der Gegenstände im Zusammenhang mit der Berufsausübung erfolgt, der Brauchtumspflege, dem Sport oder einem allgemein anerkannten Zweck dient."
Soldaten auf Heimreise üben nicht ihren Beruf aus, betreiben keine Brauchtumspflege und keinen Sport und das Führen des Dienstmessers dient auch keinem allgemein anerkannten Zweck. Daher ...



> Ganz im Gegensatz zu nem Soldaten der ne P8 mit nach Hause nehmen will, was ein eindeutiger Verstoß wäre.



... ist es vielleicht nicht ganz so offensichtlich, aber immer noch eindeutig: Das einhändig feststellbare Dienstmesser darf nicht geführt werden. Egal, ob du es primär als Werkzeug siehst oder ob in der Dienstvorschrift steht, in welcher Tasche es aufzubewahren ist, *wenn* man es dabei haben *darf*.



> Du bist nicht so blöd, dass du das falsch verstehst.
> Ich sag nur Klarnamenpflicht im Internet



Ich verstehe dich schon sehr gut, allerdings hast es irgendwie gerade mit schiefen Vergleichen.  
Durch die Klarnamenpflicht entsteht eine mittelbare Gefährdung des Bürgers, wenn er eine Meinung äußert, die gewissen anderen Bürgern mit mangelhafter Impulskontrolle und vielleicht irgendwann einer repressiven Regierung nicht gefällt.
Das pauschale Verbot von Messern jedweder Art in bestimmten Verbotszonen erzeugt keinerlei Gefährdung des Bürgers, weil das Nichtmitführen die persönliche Sicherheit nicht verschlechtert und den Bürger auch gegenüber staatlicher Unterdrückung nicht schlechter stellt. Man kann hier noch nicht einmal von Salamitaktik sprechen, denn die Art Waffen, die vielleicht noch geeignet wären, für persönliche Sicherheit zu sorgen oder den Bürger wehrhaft gegenüber staatlicher Willkür zu machen, sind bereits verboten bzw. reglementiert.

Außerdem: Warst du es nicht, der nachdrücklich darauf beharrte, es ginge gar nicht um Verteidigung? Jetzt fürchtest du schon, der Bürger hätte bald nicht einmal mehr die Möglichkeit, sein Taschenmesser zu zücken, wenn die Nazis, die Kommis oder gar Illuminaten die Macht an sich reißen.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die gefühlte Bedrohung ist definitiv höher und natürlich ist ein Dolch oder so-ziemlich-alles-mit-wenigstens-angedeutem-Handschutz wesentlich besser geeignet. Aber verglichen mit einem oft 15-20 cm langen, quer zur Stoßrichtung gerippten Griff eines Butterflys bieten die längsgerippten 10 cm eines Schraubenziehergriffs einfach noch weniger Halt beim Zustoßen, weil sie diesen ja eigentlich beim drehen gewährleisten sollen. Da kann man höchstens beidhändig was zu reißen versuchen.



Das ist jetzt beidseitiges Nitpickung: Du vergleichst eine halbwegs geeignete und keineswegs häufige Griffstruktur eines Butterfly-Messers mit der Grifflänge eines willkürlich gewählten kleinen Schraubendrehers.
Die meisten Butterfly-Messer haben jedoch glatte, unbeschichtete Griffe, eine allenfalls angedeutete Riffelung oder sind sogar durchbrochen, verjüngen sich (aufgrund der aufgeklappten Schalen) in aller Regel zur Klinge hin und haben kein nennenswertes Heft. Sprich, jeder größere Widerstand führt dazu, dass die Hand des Zustechenden die eigene Klinge wandert. Außerdem hat der Griff selbst keine besonders ergonomische Form, was sich - wie bereits erläutert - besonders störend auswirkt, wenn man nicht geradlinig frontal zustechen will. Von der grundsätzlich nicht allzu stabilen Konstruktion ganz zu schweigen. 

Messer des Balisong-Typs sind ein Kompromiss zugunsten einer verhüllten Klinge, die man einhändig freilegen kann und spezifisch zu Lasten des Einsatzes als Stichwaffe. Während meiner Kampf(sport)übungen kamen Stiche auch nur sehr am Rande vor - die hauptsächliche Anwendung liegt in defensiven Streichen, um den Gegner auf Distanz zu halten und die eher Schnittverletzungen hervorrufen und - bitte nicht lachen - offensiv als Schlagwaffe im geschlossenen Zustand.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> Das ist nicht korrekt.
> "Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt."
> Unter verfassungsgemäßer Ordnung versteht man die Gesamtheit aller Gesetze und Verordnungen eines Staates. Daraus ergibt sich, vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist.
> Sind bestimmte Dinge verboten, sind sie nicht mehr Gegenstand der allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit.


Nein du verstehst es falsch. Sollte einem eigentlich einleuchten, dass das "* Erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist.*" schlicht zu kurz greift. 
Das würde sich ja selbst ad absurdum führen. In dieses Grundrecht darf natürlich eingegriffen werden, aber nur wegen gewichtigen Gründen.
Wird btw auch im Rechtsunterricht so gelehrt.


> Wenn, dann müsste man analog wohl eher über Eispickel, Nagelfeilen und Schraubendreher etc. nachdenken, die - der seltsamen Logik dieses Gesetzesvorstoß' folgend - dann natürlich auch verboten gehören. Allerdings kann man auch bei diesen die Klinge nicht einklappen, was das verborgene Tragen erschwert.


Willst du ein Foto von meinem Fahrradwerkzeug? Das kann man sehr wohl klappen^^


> "Ein berechtigtes Interesse nach Absatz 2 Satz 1 Nr. 3 liegt insbesondere vor, wenn das Führen der Gegenstände im Zusammenhang mit der Berufsausübung erfolgt, der Brauchtumspflege, dem Sport oder einem allgemein anerkannten Zweck dient."


Und wer entscheidet am Ende darüber ob der Zweck allgemein anerkannt ist? Der Richter wenn es zur Verhandlung kommt und sonst die Polizei, das ist einfach schwammig.
Ich hab  mit genügend Polizisten gesprochen, nicht über das BW Messer, aber über das Victorinox Rettungsdienstmesser das auch ein Einhandmesser ist.
Und es ist laut denen kein Problem es privat zu führen solange man Angehöriger einer BOS ist. Siehst du die Exekutive sieht das mal so oder so und das wird bei der Judikative nicht anders sein.


> Ich verstehe dich schon sehr gut, allerdings hast es irgendwie gerade mit schiefen Vergleichen.
> Durch die Klarnamenpflicht entsteht eine mittelbare Gefährdung des Bürgers, wenn er eine Meinung äußert, die gewissen anderen Bürgern mit mangelhafter Impulskontrolle und vielleicht irgendwann einer repressiven Regierung nicht gefällt.


Es geht allgemein um Freiheitsrechte.
In den USA übertreibt man es gerne mit der Freiheit und in Deutschland mit der Einschränkung meiner Freiheit.
Wie gesagt, du darfst Messer mit bis zu 6cm Klingenlänge in ein Flugzeug mitnehmen, auch Einhandmesser!
Sobald du dann auf dem Boden bist ist es offensichtlich zu gefährlich für die Gesellschaft. *Verrückt!*

Als Liberale sollten wir uns hüten davor irgendwas zu verbieten dessen Gefahrenpotenzial derart abstrakt ist ob wir betroffen sind oder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt beidseitiges Nitpickung: Du vergleichst eine halbwegs geeignete und keineswegs häufige Griffstruktur eines Butterfly-Messers mit der Grifflänge eines willkürlich gewählten kleinen Schraubendrehers.



Aufgrund herrschender Gesetzgebung habe ich seit den 90ern nicht mehr viele gesehen, aber damals sind sie mir quasi ausschließlich mit zumidnest angedeuteten Griffmulden begegnet und nicht wenige waren so schlecht gearbeitet, dass der Griff sich nach vorne hin sogar verdickt hat (am Anschlagpunkt genug Abstand gelassen, dass sich die nicht gerundeten, klingenseitigen Enden der Griffteile frei drehen können, aber am Handende des Griffs beide Hälfte direkt aufeinander geklammert, sodass sie nach vorne hin leicht auseinander liefen). Welche Bauform nun häufiger ist, kann ich nicht sagen - aber meine Einschätzung bezog sich auf diese. Von verfügbaren Modellen mit geschwungenem Griff ganz zu schweigen, sowas hier ist definitiv gefährlicher, als ein Schraubenzieher:
File:Spyderca szabofly spyderfly smallfly.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Mahoy (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein du verstehst es falsch. Sollte einem eigentlich einleuchten, dass das "* Erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist.*" schlicht zu kurz greift.
> Das würde sich ja selbst ad absurdum führen. In dieses Grundrecht darf natürlich eingegriffen werden, aber nur wegen gewichtigen Gründen.
> Wird btw auch im Rechtsunterricht so gelehrt.



Jedes Grundrecht findet seine Einschränkungen in Vorschriften, die rechtmäßig sein müssen. Ob dafür Gründe vorliegen, die du für oder andere Einzelpersonen mit Partikularinteressen für nicht gewichtig halten, ist vollkommen unerheblich.

Deiner Logik folgend, würde es auch Grundrechte verletzen, wenn das Betreten des öffentlichen Rasens verboten ist. Welcher gewichtige Grund liegt denn deines Erachtens vor, dass dieser schwerwiegende Eingriff in Deutschland seit jeher weitestgehend unwidersprochen praktiziert und durchgesetzt werden darf? <-- Rhetorische Frage.

Rechte werden immer gegeneinander abgewogen. Das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit wird höher bewertet als das, ein Taschenmesser überall dabei haben zu dürfen, weil irgend jemand es unter Umständen für irgend einen nicht näher definierten Zweck vielleicht auch in der Sperrzone gebrauchen könnte, in der dieses Verbot gelten soll.
Das ist die verfassungsrechtliche Seite, die komplett davon losgelöst ist, ob die per Gesetz beschlossene Maßnahme zur Sicherung körperlicher Unversehrtheit diesen Zweck in der Praxis erfüllen kann.

Anders ausgedrückt: Selbst wenn nur eine einzige Person aufgrund dieser Bestimmung *nicht* von einem Vollpfosten ein Messer in die Seite bekommt, wird das höher bewertet als hundert Leute, die aufgrund der punktuellen (!) Trennung von ihrem Messerchen Entzugserscheinungen entwickeln.
Ob das allerdings so klappt, weiß man erst, wenn die Regelung in der Praxis gilt und Statistiker ihre Arbeit aufnehmen. Bis dahin ist Spekulatius Herr im Hause.



> Willst du ein Foto von meinem Fahrradwerkzeug? Das kann man sehr wohl klappen^^



Nicht nötig, ich habe selber ein klappbares Multifunktionswerkzeug. 

Aber da ist endlich mal ein gutes Beispiel, an dem man ein paar Aspekte durchexerzieren kann: Dein Fahrradwerkzeug brauchst du fürs Fahrrad, musst es also nur am Fahrrad (oder im Rucksack) und nicht in der Hosentasche haben. Damit führst du es nicht, sondern du transportierst es. Ein Problem gelöst.



> Ich hab  mit genügend Polizisten gesprochen, nicht über das BW Messer, aber über das Victorinox Rettungsdienstmesser das auch ein Einhandmesser ist.
> Und es ist laut denen kein Problem es privat zu führen solange man Angehöriger einer BOS ist. Siehst du die Exekutive sieht das mal so oder so und das wird bei der Judikative nicht anders sein.



Und wieder eine sehr eigenwillige Interpretation. Die Bundeswehr ist keine BOS. Aber als Angehöriger einer solchen muss kein Polizist etwas interpretieren: man ist berechtigt, einhändig feststellbare Rettungswerkzeuge am Mann zu haben. Hier liegt nämlich kein individuelles, sondern ein allgemeines Interesse daran vor, dass die BOS ihre Arbeit (!) machen können.



> Es geht allgemein um Freiheitsrechte.
> In den USA übertreibt man es gerne mit der Freiheit und in Deutschland mit der Einschränkung meiner Freiheit.
> Wie gesagt, du darfst Messer mit bis zu 6cm Klingenlänge in ein Flugzeug mitnehmen, auch Einhandmesser!
> Sobald du dann auf dem Boden bist ist es offensichtlich zu gefährlich für die Gesellschaft. *Verrückt!*



Du tappst gerade wieder in die gleiche Falle wie zuvor mit der Dienstvorschrift der Bundeswehr.
Die Durchführungsverordnung (EU) 2015/1998 definiert einheitliche _europäische_ *Grundstandards* für die Luftsicherheit. Sprich, das sind europarechtliche Vorgaben, die eine Deckelung nach unten darstellen, aber damit *nicht* automatisch eine Deckelung nach oben. Nationales Recht darf schärfere Regelungen schaffen, wenn dies nicht ausgeschlossen wird. (Und Fluggesellschaften dürfen darüber hinaus ihr Hausrecht an Bord ihrer Maschinen ausüben. Und der Kapitän darf - in Grenzen - noch etwas mehr an Bord seiner Maschine.)

Und es gilt immer noch: Die angestrebte Regelung - immer noch effektiv oder ineffektiv sie sein mag - strebt kein pauschales Verbot an, sondern soll die Grundlage für Verbote in bestimmten, räumlich begrenzten Bereichen _in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland_ schaffen. Das könnten dann übrigens auch Flugzeuge sein.

Übrigens: In den USA, wo man es deiner Argumentation zufolge mit der Freiheit  gerne übertreibt, waren Messer - egal welcher Länge - an Bord von Flugzeugen bis 2013 pauschal verboten. Inzwischen gilt da eine Regelung, die mit der europäischen nahezu deckungsgleich ist. Was wiederum im internationalen/interkontinentalen Flugverkehr niemanden wundern sollte.



> Als Liberale sollten wir [...]



Kein Grund, gleich ausfallend zu werden.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> Anders ausgedrückt: Selbst wenn nur eine einzige Person aufgrund dieser Bestimmung *nicht* von einem Vollpfosten ein Messer in die Seite bekommt, wird das höher bewertet als hundert Leute, die aufgrund der punktuellen (!) Trennung von ihrem Messerchen Entzugserscheinungen entwickeln.


Ich wage mal die Behauptung, dass jemand der Leute abstechen will sich nicht darum kümmert ob er das Messer führen darf und selbst wenn, dann nimmt er halt das 12cm Messer das er führen darf.
Außerdem scheint man diese Ansicht, dass man das Leben so hoch gewichtet bei den Politikern nur bei manchen Themen vorhanden zu sein. Ein Tempolimit ist ja plötzlich gegen jeden Menschenverstand.


> Nicht nötig, ich habe selber ein klappbares Multifunktionswerkzeug.


Wo das Mittel der Wahl wieder das integrierte Messer wäre.


> Und wieder eine sehr eigenwillige Interpretation. Die Bundeswehr ist keine BOS. Aber als Angehöriger einer solchen muss kein Polizist etwas interpretieren: man ist berechtigt, einhändig feststellbare Rettungswerkzeuge am Mann zu haben. Hier liegt nämlich kein individuelles, sondern ein allgemeines Interesse daran vor, dass die BOS ihre Arbeit (!) machen können.


Unsinn, das Interesse kann man so sehen, dass man es nur im Dienst dabei habe und nicht auf dem Weg. Keine Rechtssicherheit.


> Übrigens: In den USA, wo man es deiner Argumentation zufolge mit der Freiheit gerne übertreibt, waren Messer - egal welcher Länge - an Bord von Flugzeugen bis 2013 pauschal verboten. Inzwischen gilt da eine Regelung, die mit der europäischen nahezu deckungsgleich ist. Was wiederum im internationalen/interkontinentalen Flugverkehr niemanden wundern sollte.


Ach findest du nicht, dass man es in den USA mit de Freiheit gerne mal übertreibt?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Dann lass das Messer doch einfach zu Hause. Wenn du es nicht brauchst, musst du es doch nicht mitschleppen.

Wie im WaffG steht sind Einhandmesser generell verboten. Zum Brötchenschneiden tut es auch ein normales schweizer Taschenmesser zum aufklappen.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Also ich finde, ein Katana sollte das mindeste sein, das man mitführen darf.
Wie sonst soll man sich plötzlichen Überfällen der Mongolen erwehren?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es geht hier um Prinzipien falls ihr das noch nicht verstanden habt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ja und die sind,  Messer haben in  der Öffentlichkeit nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Messer sind in erster Linie Werkzeuge und das gilt solange sie nicht als Waffen entworfen sind.

Also wenn du kein Schweinepriester bist rennst du nach dieser Aussage hoffentlich nie wieder mit einem Werkzeug durch die Gegend.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich wüsste nicht, was für Werkzeug ich in der Stadt bräuchte.

Sollten aber nun langsam mal zum Thema zurück.

Keine Verkehrsueberwachung durch Leiharbeiter | LTO.de

Gilt das Knöllchenverbot eigentlich auch für die Parkplatzmafia auf Supermarktparkplätzen?


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

DKK007
der einzige Mensch der Verpackungen lieber durchbeißt und sein Brötchen mit dem Löffel schneidet.

Muss ja so sein, wofür braucht man nur Messer in der Stadt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auch mit privaten Blitzern gibt es anscheinend Probleme.

Kasseler Blitzerskandal: Falschbeurkundung im Amt


----------



## Mahoy (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wage mal die Behauptung, dass jemand der Leute abstechen will sich nicht darum kümmert ob er das Messer führen darf



Meine Güte. für jemanden, der vor zwei Beiträgen noch dazu aufgefordert hat, ich möge mich bitte nicht dumm stellen, praktizierst du das aber gerade auch sehr intensiv. Oder, was ich dir nicht wünschen möchte, du begreifst den Sachverhalt wirklich nicht, den du eigenhändig in die Diskussion eingebracht hast.

Es geht doch ganz offensichtlich darum, in bestimmten Situationen Sicherheitszonen definieren zu können, in denen dann *alle* Messer pauschal verboten sind, entsprechende Kontrollen durchgeführt und gegenüber dem Verbot zuwider Handelnden eine rechtliche Handhabe besteht. Das Ganze soll auf Messerstecher *abschreckend* wirken, weil sie damit rechnen müssen, in besagter Sicherheitszone aufgrund ihres mit Tatvorsatzes mitgebrachten Messers aufgegriffen zu werden, während es in der regulären Öffentlichkeit ohne Sicherheitszone dafür keine Grundlage gibt.

Wie gesagt, ob das so funktioniert, bezweifle ich, aber jetzt mantra-artig zu wiederholen, es wäre eine Grundrechtverletzung, wenn man an bestimmten Orte und zu bestimmten Zeiten ein bestimmtes Werkzeug nicht nutzen darf, ist noch abwegiger. Bei bestimmten Massenveranstaltungen das Führen von Messern zu verbieten, *könnte* immerhin tatsächlich die eine oder andere Messerattacke verhindern - wie gesagt, das weiß man erst, wenn man über einen längeren Zeitraum die Zahl der Vorfälle innerhalb und außerhalb der Sicherheitszonen vergleicht.



> und selbst wenn, dann nimmt er halt das 12cm Messer das er führen darf.



 Wer soll hier was dürfen?

Das Führen von Messern mit > 12 cm Klingenlänge ODER einhändig feststellbarer Klinge regelt das WaffG.
Nach der angestrebten Regelung sollen in bestimmten Zonen auch Messer < 12 cm Klingenlänge UND nicht einhändig feststellbarer Klinge untersagt werden können, die nicht unters WaffG fallen.



> Außerdem scheint man diese Ansicht, dass man das Leben so hoch gewichtet bei den Politikern nur bei manchen Themen vorhanden zu sein. Ein Tempolimit ist ja plötzlich gegen jeden Menschenverstand.



Äpfel und Birnen und obendrein eine klassische Nebelkerze - es sei denn, du könntest belegen, dass die Gruppe der Politiker, die pro Sicherheitzone sind, eine große Schnittmenge mit der Summe der Politiker aufweist, die contra Tempolimit sind.



> Unsinn, das Interesse kann man so sehen, dass man es nur im Dienst dabei habe und nicht auf dem Weg. Keine Rechtssicherheit.



Und wenn du es noch zigmal wiederholst, wird es nicht richtiger. Das WaffG ist eindeutig formuliert, in deutscher Sprache öffentlich einsehbar, gilt auch für Staatsbürger in Uniform und besagt, dass du kein Einhandmesser führen darfst.

Wenn sich irgend jemand aufgrund einer Lese- oder Verständnisschwäche oder überbordender Fantasie bei der Deutung und Einordnung von Dienstvorschriften unsicher fühlt, führt das vielleicht zu persönlicher Unsicherheit, aber noch lange nicht zu Rechtsunsicherheit.

Auch ist persönliches Interesse daran, das Dienstmesser außerhalb des Dienstes in der Öffentlichkeit führen zu dürfen, noch lange kein berechtigtes Interesse aus Sicht des Rechtsstaats.



> Ach findest du nicht, dass man es in den USA mit de Freiheit gerne mal übertreibt?



Nein, finde ich nicht, weil das eine hochgradig schwammige Aussage ist.
In bestimmten Aspekten sind die USA (oder sogar nur einzelne Bundesstaaten) liberaler als die Bundesrepublik Deutschland, in anderen jedoch viel strenger - ganz davon zu schweigen, dass das angelsächische Recht (Stichwort: Common Law) ein wenig anders funktioniert als das unsere.

Wenn es beispielsweise in Baltimore illegal ist, sich länger als eine Sekunde in der Öffentlichkeit zu küssen, übertreibt es Deutschland ganz schön, wenn sich hier Pärchen beliebig lange aneinander festbeißen dürfen, findest du nicht auch? :
 Der eigentliche Knackpunkt aber ist, dass in den USA jeder Dorfrichter die Option hat, solche Beschränkungen rechtskräftig festzulegen, bis ein höheres Gericht sie ggf. aufhebt. Da ist das deutsche Gesetzgebungsverfahren, in dem solche Einschränkungen nicht der Willkür von Richtern mit bestimmten Ansichten oder punktueller Griesgrämigkeit aufgrund gestörter Verdauung beruhen, doch eher geeignet, bürgerliche Freiheiten zu gewährleisten. Wenn hier ein städtisches Gericht die Knutschdauer einschränken würde, könntest du es einfach ignorieren, da das BGB keine Grundlage dafür hergibt.

Findest du deshalb auch, dass es Deutschland mit der Freiheit gerne man übertreibt?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn sich irgend jemand aufgrund einer Lese- oder Verständnisschwäche oder überbordender Fantasie bei der Deutung und Einordnung von Dienstvorschriften unsicher fühlt, führt das vielleicht zu persönlicher Unsicherheit, aber noch lange nicht zu Rechtsunsicherheit.


 
Da hilft dann aber sicher der Dienststellenleiter oder ein Anwalt.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> Wie gesagt, ob das so funktioniert, bezweifle ich, aber jetzt mantra-artig zu wiederholen, es wäre eine Grundrechtverletzung, wenn man an bestimmten Orte und zu bestimmten Zeiten ein bestimmtes Werkzeug nicht nutzen darf, ist noch abwegiger. Bei bestimmten Massenveranstaltungen das Führen von Messern zu verbieten, *könnte* immerhin tatsächlich die eine oder andere Messerattacke verhindern - wie gesagt, das weiß man erst, wenn man über einen längeren Zeitraum die Zahl der Vorfälle innerhalb und außerhalb der Sicherheitszonen vergleicht.


Fast jedes Gesetz ist ein Grundrechtseingriff, hättest du im Unterricht mal besser aufgepasst wüsstest du das. 
Was nicht heißt, dass dieser Eingriff Rechtswidrig ist.
https://www.uni-saarland.de/fileadm...oepl/Vergangene_Semester/lehre08-09/PRR07.pdf
Grundrechtseingriff - Rechtslexikon
Und wenn sie Wirkungslos ist, ist sie auch nicht zu unterstützen sondern strikt abzulehnen.


> Äpfel und Birnen und obendrein eine klassische Nebelkerze - es sei denn, du könntest belegen, dass die Gruppe der Politiker, die pro Sicherheitzone sind, eine große Schnittmenge mit der Summe der Politiker aufweist, die contra Tempolimit sind.


Mehrheit im Bundestag für Sicherheitszonen und Mehrheit im Bundestag gegen Tempolimit. Das nennt man wohl Schnittmenge.


> Und wenn du es noch zigmal wiederholst, wird es nicht richtiger. Das WaffG ist eindeutig formuliert, in deutscher Sprache öffentlich einsehbar, gilt auch für Staatsbürger in Uniform und besagt, dass du kein Einhandmesser führen darfst.


Es gibt kein generelles Verbot und der Rest ist schwammig, das sieht man auch daran, dass es sowohl in Exekutive als auch in der Judikative keine einhellige Meinung gibt.


> Auch ist persönliches Interesse daran, das Dienstmesser außerhalb des Dienstes in der Öffentlichkeit führen zu dürfen, noch lange kein berechtigtes Interesse aus Sicht des Rechtsstaats.


Wenn der Rechtsstaat ein Algorithmus wäre könnte man dieser Aussage sogar zustimmen, also vielleicht 


> Nein, finde ich nicht, weil das eine hochgradig schwammige Aussage ist.


Die Aussage ist nur schwammig, wenn man nicht logisch denkt. 
Meine Aussage beginnt mit ∃ und nicht mit ∀


> Findest du deshalb auch, dass es Deutschland mit der Freiheit gerne man übertreibt?


∃ in einem anderen Kontext




> Da hilft dann aber sicher der Dienststellenleiter oder ein Anwalt.


Hast du endlich mal deine Verpackung durchgebissen?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wenn sie Wirkungslos ist, ist sie auch nicht zu unterstützen sondern strikt abzulehnen.



Das Verbot muss natürlich auch kontrolliert werden, damit es Wirkung zeigt. 

Btw. geht waren bei uns schon in der Grundschule Taschenmesser verboten und wurden vom Lehrer einkassiert. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du endlich mal deine Verpackung durchgebissen?



Wozu? 
*Zu Hause* kann man doch einfach eine Schere nehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Polizei hat Personalmangel und du willst sie zur zeitlich unbegrenzten Massenüberwachung abstellen. Bist du in der CSU oder woher kommen diese Ideen?
Nein, diese Waffenverbotszonen sind mE. nur zeitlich begrenzt in Ordnung.

Ach ja DKK wenn du jemals wieder im öffentlichen Raum irgendwas schneiden wirst bist du ein Heuchler...


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat Personalmangel und du willst sie zur zeitlich unbegrenzten Massenüberwachung abstellen. Bist du in der CSU oder woher kommen diese Ideen?
> Nein, diese Waffenverbotszonen sind mE. nur zeitlich begrenzt in Ordnung.



Wieso Massenüberwachung? Da bin ich bei Mahoy, du scheinst dich da wirklich dumm zu stellen. 
Es reichen Stichprobenkontrollen oder Einlasskontrollen aus. 
Bei Gericht ist das Standard und so gründlich wie dort, wurde mein Rucksack woanders noch nie kontrolliert. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja DKK wenn du jemals wieder im öffentlichen Raum irgendwas schneiden wirst bist du ein Heuchler...



Ja was soll ich denn schneiden?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



> Wieso Massenüberwachung? Da bin ich bei Mahoy, du scheinst dich da wirklich dumm zu stellen.
> Es reichen Stichprobenkontrollen oder Einlasskontrollen aus.
> Bei Gericht ist das Standard und so gründlich wie dort, wurde mein Rucksack woanders noch nie kontrolliert.


Hast du dich jemals damit befasst wo diese Verbotszonen unter anderem überhaupt sind?
Das sind keine Gebäude wo du ne Tür hast und ganz nett kontrollieren kannst, nein das sind ganze Plätze oder Bezirke. 
Dir ist schon bewusst was auf welcher rechtliche Grundlage so eine Durchsuchung passiert?
https://dejure.org/gesetze/PolG/29.html

Und das Gerichtsgebäude ist kein Problem, du gibst das Messer ab und kannst es am Ende wieder mitnehmen 
Es ist halt ein Bereich mit massiver Gefährdung, im Gegensatz zu ner Fußgängerzone in der Innenstadt.
Klar ist möglich, auf dieser Basis wird es ja jetzt gemacht. Aber wo ziehst du die Annahmen her, dass genau Person X kontrolliert werden kann?


> Ja was soll ich denn schneiden?


Brötchen, Blisterverpackungen etc


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du dich jemals damit befasst wo diese Verbotszonen unter anderem überhaupt sind?



Z.B. in der Eisenbahnstraße. 
Aber das weiß jeder und die sind auch gut gekennzeichnet. Zumal da der normale Mensch eh nicht hingeht.

Zum Thema Verpackung öffnen: 
https://s3.kleine-anfragen.de/ka-prod/sn/6/17829.pdf



			
				https://s3.kleine-anfragen.de/ka-prod/sn/6/17829.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> Hinsichtlich des Mitsichführens von Scheren wird auf die Antwort auf die Frage 1 verwiesen.
> =>
> {Da Scheren weder Waffen nach dem Waffengesetz noch gefährliche Gegenstände im Sinne des § 2 Polizeiverordnung des Sächsischen Staatsministeriums des Innern über das Verbot des Mitführens gefährlicher Gegenstände in Leipzig sind, sind die Verordnungen in Bezug auf Scheren gar nicht anwendbar und das Mitführen von Scheren ist demnach erlaubt.}
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ach DKK deine Behauptung war, dass man keine Messer in der Öffentlichkeit braucht und du hast diese Aussage nicht auf bestimmte Gebiete etc eingeschränkt.
Hast du dich unklar ausgedrückt oder ist das wirklich deine Meinung?

Auch wenn diese kleine Anfrage daher nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tun hat ist sie interessant. Denn wenn man es ganz grob sieht besteht eine Schere ja aus 2 Messern. 
Und wie sieht es aus, wenn man sie zerbricht und 2 Teile hat die man auch wie Messer nutzen kann?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach DKK deine Behauptung war, dass man keine Messer in der Öffentlichkeit braucht und du hast diese Aussage nicht auf bestimmte Gebiete etc eingeschränkt.
> Hast du dich unklar ausgedrückt oder ist das wirklich deine Meinung?



Wie gesagt, man kommt auch ohne aus.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, man kommt auch ohne aus.


Man kommt auch ohne aus. Das ist dein Argument?
Wo hörst du dann damit auf?

Streamst du Videos? Hoffentlich nicht, das schadet dem Klima und man kommt auch ohne aus.
Soll ich weiter machen?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Was hat das noch mit dem Thema zutun?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Schlicht und einfach alles. Man kann nicht einfach etwas verbieten weil man es nicht zum leben braucht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In diesem Fall weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich glücklich oder nicht bin. Der bittere Beigeschmack ist wie immer, dass unsere Sicherheitsbehörden in der Regel jahrelang nichts machen und rechtsradikalen Sumpf in Ruhe gedeihen lassen. Aber immerhin, mit viel Druck passiert etwas.
Combat 18: Razzia bei Rechtsextremen - Horst Seehofer verbietet Neonazi-Gruppe


_".... Nun hat das Bundesinnenministerium die selbst ernannte "Kampfgruppe Adolf Hitler" verboten.Gegründet  wurde sie 1992 in Großbritannien als Saalschutz der rechtsradikalen  British National Party. "Combat 18" galt den britischen Behörden schon  nach kurzer Zeit als "gefährlichste und gewaltbereiteste Zelle" der  Szene. ..."_
Combat 18: Wer steckt hinter der verbotenen Neonazi-Gruppe?


----------



## compisucher (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Lieber spät als zu spät, finde ich...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



compisucher schrieb:


> Lieber spät als zu spät, finde ich...


Natürlich, es ist ja auch gut und hat hoffentlich Folgen für die bewaffneten Spalter.
Trotzdem, und darum geht es ja in diesem Thema, bleibt für mich die Frage, warum
das so lange dauert und nur auf massiven Druck von außen passiert? Das Thema
gärt seit Jahren


----------



## compisucher (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es mussten leider zuerst ein paar Menschen sterben, bevor man erkennen musste, dass das rechte Spektrum deutlich gefährlicher ist, als geflissentlich verharmlost...


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Warum hat man sich in der Schröder Zeit nicht drum gekümmert?
In dieser Koalition waren wohl deutlich weniger Rechte Augen blind...


----------



## compisucher (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ach, ich glaube da war jedes politische Coleur lange Zeit blind, wenn ich alleine an das Oktoberfestattentat 1980 denke.
Die Untaten des NSUs fanden ja auch noch z. T. in Schröders Zeit statt.

So bescheuert es klingt, es musste erst jemand "Wichtigeres" mit Herrn Lübke (RIP) dem rechten Terror zum Opfer fallen, damit man aufwacht.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Gesichtserkennung: Kameras ja, Software nein | tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In diesem Fall weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich glücklich oder nicht bin. Der bittere Beigeschmack ist wie immer, dass unsere Sicherheitsbehörden in der Regel jahrelang nichts machen und rechtsradikalen Sumpf in Ruhe gedeihen lassen. Aber immerhin, mit viel Druck passiert etwas.
> Combat 18: Razzia bei Rechtsextremen - Horst Seehofer verbietet Neonazi-Gruppe
> 
> 
> ...



Die waren halt beschäftigt friedliche Feiernde in Leipzig nieder zu knüppeln.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



seahawk schrieb:


> Die waren halt beschäftigt friedliche Feiernde in Leipzig nieder zu knüppeln.


Auch wenn die Polizei in Leipzig etwas fragwürdig gehandelt hat ist es kein Grund die andere Seite zu relativieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ach, ich glaube da war jedes politische Coleur lange Zeit blind, .


Die Politik ist das eine. Da wechseln Verantwortliche mehr oder weniger im Vierjahresrhythmus. In Polizei, Verfassungsschutz und Bundeswehr  dagegen sind Menschen ein Leben lang. Aber ja, das ganze ist kein neues Problem, das macht es umso schlimmer. weil sich die enbtsprechenden Strukturen und Denkweisen in diesen Behörden seit Jahrzehnten festgesetzt haben.



seahawk schrieb:


> Die waren halt beschäftigt friedliche Feiernde in Leipzig nieder zu knüppeln.


Der Zynismus ist schreiend, aber ja, jeder, der die "linksgrün Versifte"n als böse Butzemänner anzieht, sollte sich selber überlegen, wie er auf seiner Silvesterfeste reagiert hätte, wenn eine Hundertschaft den Raum stürmt, die ersten Gäste mit Schlagstöcken niedergeknüppelt würden und eine handvoll Polizisten schreiend mit gehobem Schlagstock auf einen zurennen würden.

Würde man :
A) höflich grüßen und seinen Personalausweis hinhalten
B) Deckung suchen und sich mit irgendwas schützen, z.B. einer Bierflasche

Ich war in Leipzig nicht dabei, ich weiß nicht, von wem die ersten Aggressionen ausgingen. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus postuliere ich aber, dass das Verhalten der Polizei etwas mehr als unangemessen sein könnte. Wenn ich dann auf der anderen Seite Frauen sehe, denen eine Vergewaltigung droht und die dann, bevor ihnen ein Leid zugeführt wird, den Täter mit Pfefferspray unschädlich machen um ihm danach mit dem einen ober anderen Tritt und Schlag zwischen die Beine langfristig Vergewaltigung unmöglich zu machen, dann werden die Vergewaltiguingsopfer, weil ja nach Ansicht eines Gerichtes noch gar nicht passiert ist, in der Regel wegen unangemessener Härte hart bestraft. 

Wenn ich das mit dem einen oder anderem Schlagstock gegen Unbeteiligte der Polizei ins Verhältnis setze, kommen wir genau zu dem Grund, warum ich dieses Thema eröffnete.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei es durchaus Zeugen gibt, die aber aus der rechen Szene bedroht werden.
Nach Drohungen: Linke-Politikerin Nagel will Anzeige erstatten | MDR.DE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es durchaus Zeugen gibt, die aber aus der rechen Szene bedroht werden.


Und genau dann frage ich mich, ob man in der Situation einer Frau Nagel dasselbe polizeiliche Engagement bekommt, wie entsprechende rechte Politiker. 

Denke ich daran, wie schnell die Polizei Journalisten (siehe "Hutbürger") oder Kunstausstellungen (siehe "Soko Chemnitz") dingfest macht, und aus der anderen Seite z.B. die Schaufensterpuppe mit Hitlergruß sieht und Polizisten nur sagen, dagegen hätten sie keine Handhabe. Komisch ist für mich dabei immer, das auf der einen Seite entgegen jeder Gesetzeslage mit völlig unangemessener Härte vorgegegangen wird, auf der anderen Seite axelzuckendes Nichtstun herrscht.

Genau darum geht es hier, genau darum....


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das ist kein Phänomen in der Polizei sondern ein Phänomen in der Gegend.


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gesichtserkennung: Kameras ja, Software nein | tagesschau.de


Schön und gut (als Außenwirkung und zur Beruhigung). Aber ich glaube nicht, dass da keine Software zum Abgleich eingesetzt wird. An allen Ecken und Kanten werden die Daumenschrauben für die Bürger angezogen und das wird auch hier der Fall sein. Man muss ja nur mal die News quer lesen, was mittlerweile in puncto "Terrorbekämpfung" alles so in die Pipeline geschoben wird. Siehe z. B. *​*UEberwachung | heise online


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn es kein Gesetz gibt, darf auch keine Software dafür eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Gesetz gibt, darf auch keine Software dafür eingesetzt werden.



Ja, bei uns,

woanders sieht man das anders.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Gesetz gibt, darf auch keine Software dafür eingesetzt werden.


In einer perfekten Welt, ja. Aber kannst Du mir irgendeinen Geheimdienst nennen, der sich ausnahmslos an Gesetze hält? Davon absehen: Was möglich ist, wird auch gemacht. Das war schon immer so. Das fängt doch schon im "kleinen" an: Hessen: Beamte missbrauchen Polizeisystem, um an Infos ueber Helene Fischer zu kommen | Hessen


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hessen: Beamte missbrauchen Polizeisystem, um an Infos ueber Helene Fischer zu kommen | Hessen



Das ist auch ziemlich dämlich, 

eine Beamtenkarriere auf solch eine Art ruinieren zu wollen.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Naja, die Beamten scheinen offenbar keine großen Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen: 


> Diese Kontrollen wurden nach Münchs Angaben zunächst nicht immer ernst genommen. „Wir hatten am Anfang einmal den Fall, dass jemand in das Feld zum Thema Sensibilisierung ,Mickey Mouse‘ hineingeschrieben hat“, berichtete der Polizeipräsident. *Der betreffende Beamte sei dann „noch einmal auf die Ernsthaftigkeit der ganzen Maßnahmen hingewiesen worden“*.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Als Erstes würde ich diesen Polizeichef feuern,

der hat wohl nichts sinnvolleres zu tun,

als diesen Quark auch noch zu kommentieren.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, die Beamten scheinen offenbar keine großen Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen:


Wenn man in der Datenbank nach ner Comic Figur sucht ist das vielleicht dämlich, aber doch nichts für das man jemanden großartig bestrafen muss. Schadet ja keinem.
Bei ner echten Person und ohne Begründung ist das ja was anderes.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Derjenige hat nicht nach "Mickey Mouse" gesucht, sondern "Mickey Mouse" als Grund für seine Abfrage angegeben. Und ich will lieber gar nicht wissen, was damit für Schindluder getrieben wird. Das ist sicher kein "Einzelfall".  


> Deswegen hat die Polizei Zufallskontrollen eingeführt. Bei jedem 200. Abruf des polizeilichen Auskunftssystems Polas erscheint eine Maske auf dem Bildschirm, in die der Polizist den Grund für seine Abfrage eintragen muss. Wenn die Antwort nicht plausibel ist, gehen Datenschutzbeauftragte der Polizeibehörden dem Fall auf den Grund.
> 
> Diese Kontrollen wurden nach Münchs Angaben zunächst nicht immer ernst genommen. „Wir hatten am Anfang einmal den Fall, dass jemand in das Feld zum Thema Sensibilisierung ,Mickey Mouse‘ hineingeschrieben hat“, berichtete der Polizeipräsident. Der betreffende Beamte sei dann „noch einmal auf die Ernsthaftigkeit der ganzen Maßnahmen hingewiesen worden“.



Was ich aber tatsächlich dämlich finde, ist, dass nur bei einer von 200 Abfragen ein Grund angegeben werden muss. Das sollte immer der Fall sein. Es muss sich ja niemand hinsetzen und das anschließend direkt prüfen. Aber rein aus Gründen der Nachvollziehbarkeit sollte immer ein Grund angegeben werden müssen und gespeichert werden.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Verstehe, dann hab ich das falsch interpretiert.

Ich verstehe gar nicht wie lasch andere Behörden ihr Disziplinarrecht ausüben. Bei der Bundeswehr kann man für Verhältnismäßig kleine Vergehen direkt ein paar Hundert Euro blechen. Was ich im übrigen auch gar nicht so schlecht finde.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das passiert halt, wenn Aussagen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden.



keinnick schrieb:


> Aber rein aus Gründen der Nachvollziehbarkeit sollte immer ein Grund angegeben werden müssen und gespeichert werden.



Ist halt die Frage, nach was man sucht. 
Wenn es eine Person ist, dann taucht die meistens in Zusammenhang mit einem Fall auf, zudem es dann auch eine Aktenzeichen gibt. 

Aber wenn es einfach nur ein Auto ist, dessen Kennzeichen man prüft, dann gibt es noch keinen Fall, wenn es sich nicht bei der Abfrage als gestohlen herausstellt.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

So eben auch mal dieses "Racial Profiling" erfahren. Saß im Zug, bekomme plötzlich nen Bundespolizei Ausweis ins Gesicht gehalten und wurde auf Englisch angesprochen und die anderen im Wagen nicht.
Nachdem ich ihm meinen Truppenausweis ins Gesicht gehalten hab war er gleich viel freundlicher


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Auf Englisch angesprochen? Erweckt deine äußere Erscheinung denn den Anschein, du verstehst die dt. Sprache eventuell nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ja ich sehe nicht wirklich Deutsch aus


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das passiert halt, wenn Aussagen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden.


???



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, nach was man sucht.
> Wenn es eine Person ist, dann taucht die meistens in Zusammenhang mit einem Fall auf, zudem es dann auch eine Aktenzeichen gibt.
> 
> Aber wenn es einfach nur ein Auto ist, dessen Kennzeichen man prüft, dann gibt es noch keinen Fall, wenn es sich nicht bei der Abfrage als gestohlen herausstellt.


Ich verstehe nicht was Du sagen möchtest. Wo ist das Problem, bei jeder Abfrage einen plausiblen Grund anzugeben? Von Aktenzeichen etc. war nicht die Rede. Das ist auch völliger Quatsch. Wenn eine Person auf die Wache kommt oder verbracht wird  (wie auch immer) werden die Personalien überprüft. Woher soll da ein Aktenzeichen kommen, wenn derjenige vielleicht eine halbe Stunde vorher am Bahnhof oder wo auch immer aufgegriffen wurde?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Meistens werden die Personalien schon vor Ort per Funk abgefragt. 



Bundespolizeigesetz: Seehofer opfert Gesichtserkennung fuer Staatstrojaner | heise online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, nach was man sucht.
> Wenn es eine Person ist, dann taucht die meistens in Zusammenhang mit einem Fall auf, zudem es dann auch eine Aktenzeichen gibt.
> 
> Aber wenn es einfach nur ein Auto ist, dessen Kennzeichen man prüft, dann gibt es noch keinen Fall, wenn es sich nicht bei der Abfrage als gestohlen herausstellt.



Aktenzeichen aus parallel geöffneten Dokumenten oder vorangehenden Suchen per Klick zu übernehmen wäre zwar zwecks Arbeitserleichterung bei komplexen Suchen sinnvoll (man kennt das ja - 10 Versuche in einem Suchsystem, um doch nicht das gesuchte zu finden), aber bislang steht da ein reines Freitextfeld und dem kann dann einfach "Fahrzeugkontrolle" stehen. Wenn dann aber wöchentlich das Fahrzeugkennzeichnen des Ehemanns der eigenen Freundin in der Hoffnung auf (weit entfernte) Aufenthaltsorte gesucht wird oder, wie bereits geschehen, reihenweise Suchen nach Prominenten oder einschlägig bekannten vom anderen Ende Deutschlands erfolgen, dann wären soviele Kontrollen durch ein und denselben Beamten doch sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Aber dann müsste halt jemand überhaupt die Anfragen kontrollieren. 



Nach Clearview-Enthuellungen: Gesichtserkennung erlaubt? | LTO.de
(Hatte PCGH überhaupt eine News zu Clearview?)


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Datenschuetzer: Strenge Auflagen fuer Videoueberwachung und Gesichtserkennung | heise online


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Datenschuetzer: Strenge Auflagen fuer Videoueberwachung und Gesichtserkennung | heise online



Das kommt sowieso,

alleine schon wegen der Kostenersparnis.

Spätestens nach dem nächsten Terroranschlag,
wird das flächenmässig eingeführt.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Welche Kostenersparnis? 

Kameras sind nicht billig. 
In Dresden werden jedes Jahr Millionen für die Sicherheit ausgegeben und die Bildqualität ist trotzdem steinzeitlich.

Und wie die Anträge des EU-Generalanwaltes zeigen dürfen Grundrechtseingriffe nicht durch Effizienz und Wirtschaftlichkeit legitimiert werden.


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/eugh-generalanwalt-schlussantraege-c62317-c51118-vorratsdatenspeicherung-zulaessigkeit-ausnahmen/ schrieb:
			
		

> Der Generalanwalt räumte dabei ein, dass es für die Sicherheitsbehörden effizient ist, wenn Daten der Bürger für polizeiliche Zwecke bereits auf Vorrat gespeichert werden. Es gebe aber nicht nur eine praktische Effizienz, sondern auch eine "rechtliche Effizienz". So formulierte Sánchez-Bordona einen Satz, der wohl noch öfter zitiert werden wird: "Wenn sich der Rechtsstaat allein auf die Wirksamkeit konzentriert, verliert er die Eigenschaft, die ihn auszeichnet, und kann im Extremfall selbst zu einer Bedrohung für den Bürger werden." Die Grundrechte müssten daher als "unüberwindliche Barriere" gesehen werden.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Kostenersparnis?
> 
> Kameras sind nicht billig.
> In Dresden werden jedes Jahr Millionen für die Sicherheit ausgegeben und die Bildqualität ist trotzdem steinzeitlich.
> ...



Naja,

24/7/365 mit Beamten ?

Und ja, das mit dem grünen Gewölbe ist schon peinlich,
hier müsste aber erstmal das gesamte Sicherheitssystem gecheckt werden,
an den Kameras alleine,
wird es wohl nicht gelegen haben.

Die ursprünglichen garantieren "Grundrechte" werden doch
schon stetig untergraben. 

Wenn du mit deinem Smartphone unterwegs bist,
wird ALLES aufgezeichnet.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich hab kein Smartphone. 

Ich weiß das auch alles:
Grindr, Tinder, MyDays & Co. - Neue Studie zeigt, wie populaere Apps systematisch intime Nutzerdaten weitergeben
Profis nutzen natürlich sowas: IMSI-Catcher: Warum UEberwacher es so einfach haben | heise online
Wobei man die auch mit einem SDR selbst bauen kann: Open Source IMSI-Catcher (Master-Arbeit) - PDF Kostenfreier Download

Das Tablet mit Linux und LTE-Modem nehme ich auch nur mit, wenn ich es brauche.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Smartphone.



Ich brauche solch ein Teil schon.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Smartphone.



Und trotzdem weiß ich, wo du bist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und trotzdem weiß ich, wo du bist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist ein alter Schinken,
hast du mal was Neues?


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ist ein alter Schinken,
> hast du mal was Neues?



Geht immer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Zurück zum Thema der Kameraüberwachung: Das Verstörende bei solchen Begehrlichkeiten ist, dass es ja bereits Erfahrungswerte aus Städten gibt, die (nahezu) flächendeckende Überwachung einschließlich Gesichtserkennung seit Jahren praktizieren. Der Tenor: Für die Bekämpfung konventioneller Kriminalität bringt das fast gar nichts, weil sich die Täter vermummen und eine Kamera nicht eingreifen kann und darüber hinaus wurden Unmengen an Daten akkumuliert, mit denen sich kaum etwas Gescheites anfangen lässt. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass selbst die beste verfügbare Gesichtserkennungssoftware immer noch Probleme hat, Roberto Blanco und Beyoncé zu unterscheiden.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, wir brauchen mehr bürgernahe (!) Polizeipräsenz.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Oder es halt reisenden Tätern egal ist.
Die lächeln einfach in die Kamera. Solche Fälle hat man bei KripoLive immer wieder.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Geht immer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So spontan herzlich abgelacht habe ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Smartphone.
> Profis nutzen natürlich sowas: IMSI-Catcher: Warum UEberwacher es so einfach haben | heise online


IMSI Catcher funktioneren auch bei normalen Mobiltelefonen.

Es gibt eine einfache Lösung, wenn man seine Ruhe will: Akku raus nehmen
Was meinst Du, warum das immer weniger Smartphones erlauben?


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt eine einfache Lösung, wenn man seine Ruhe will: Akku raus nehmen



Metallbox. Handy rein und fertig.
Oder so leben wie Gene Hackman in Staatsfeind Nr.1.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> IMSI Catcher funktioneren auch bei normalen Mobiltelefonen.



Das bleibt dann auch zu Hause.

Man muss natürlich auch das richtige Auto nehmen:
Datenkrake Auto - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DKK007 (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da könnte es dann mal mehr Verfahren wegen Polizeigewalt in Sachsen geben:
Punkvergangenheit der Justizministerin sorgt fuer dicke Luft im Parlament | MDR.DE

Bei der Polizei selbst muss man sich auch mal wieder Fragen stellen:
Hitler-Imitator bei Bikertreffen auf Augustusburg beschaeftigt Polizei | MDR.DE
Denn ein Polizist daneben schaute einfach nur zu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei der Polizei selbst muss man sich auch mal wieder Fragen stellen:.


Wieso, die Polizei duldet immer schon rechten Dummfug. Da steht eine Schaufenster Puppe mit Hitlergruß und rassistischer Nachricht im Schaufenster und die Polizei sagt nur,_ " da können wir nix machen."_ Wenn aber Künstler ein Atelier errichten, stürmen sie ohne Durchsuchungebefehl rein, vernichten Kunstwerke und verhören die Künstler der Soko Chemnitz. Ja, so ist sie unsere Polizei. Genau wie mit dem "Hutbürger". Anstatt den Straftäter zu verhaften, der die Pressearbeit behinderte, werden Journalisten ohne Rechtsgrundlage stundenlang festgehalten. Passt doch ins Bild, dass Polizisten an einer Hitlerimitation mit gezeigten SS-Runen nix besonderes findet.

Wer soll denn Aufräumen und Ändern? Die Polizei, die Fehlverhalten zeigt und Korpsgeist beschwört? Gar nichts wird sich ändern, nix. Es wird mit jedem Jahr schlimmer


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ach dieser Hitler Imitator, sas liegt meiner Meinung nach eher daran, dass Hitler als Witzfigur gesehen wird. Siehe Dreharbeiten von Er ist wieder da


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt eine einfache Lösung, wenn man seine Ruhe will: Akku raus nehmen
> Was meinst Du, warum das immer weniger Smartphones erlauben?



Vorsicht, Kaeppchen, du näherst dich gerade bedenklich der Aluhut-Fraktion.

Der Grund, warum Hersteller Akkus fest verbauen ist _nicht_, dass sie dem (von Echsenmenschen aus dem Erdinnern und/oder den Illuminaten unterwanderten) Überwachungstaat die Anpeilung der Geräte erleichtern müssen. Erstens gibt es dafür keine gesetzliche Pflicht (ganz im Gegenteil, staatliche Bestrebungen gehen eher in die Richtung, wechselbare Akkus verpflichtend zu machen) und zweitens haben privatwirtschaftliche Unternehmen davon auch gar nichts.

Der Grund ist vielmehr, dass das bei gleichbleibender Zelldichte kompaktere und stabilere Bauformen möglich macht, obendrein billiger ist und die Vermarktung zusätzlicher Austausch-Services ermöglicht bzw. den Verbraucher eher nötigt, ein neues Gerät zu kaufen. Auch ein wenig perfide, aber doch weit weg von der Überwachungsgeschichte.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach dieser Hitler Imitator, sas liegt meiner Meinung nach eher daran, dass Hitler als Witzfigur gesehen wird. Siehe Dreharbeiten von Er ist wieder da



Es kommt eben immer auf den Kontext an. Teile der Biker-Szene sind (ebenso wie Teile der Polizei Sachsen) hinsichtlich rechtsextremer Umtriebe nicht unbelastet, andererseits kann es, wenn dort ein Adolf-Imitator im Beiwagen vorfährt, naheliegenderweise eine Anspielung auf den Film "Werner – Volles Rooäää!!!" sein, der sich unter Bikern - aus offensichtlichen Gründen - großer Beliebtheit erfreut. In besagter Szene geht es übrigens, Geschmackssicherheit einmal außen vor, explizit darum, Neonazis zu, ähem, verscheißern.

Die Polizei Sachsen ist nach einigen Vorgängen der letzten Zeit offenbar - Und zu Recht! - peinlich darauf bedacht, jeden Anschein von Duldung zu vermeiden. Das kann sogar so weit gehen, dass  womöglich hyperkompensiert wird, denn meines Wissens ist es nicht verboten, unangemeldet als Hitler-Imitator aufzutreten, so lange dabei keine verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole Teil der Ausstattung sind oder eine erkennbare Verherrlichung stattfindet. Sprich, es muss als Parodie erkennbar sein.

Ich war nicht dabei und kenne den genauen Ablauf nicht, aber der Beschreibung nach ist das hier der Fall. Unabhängig davon, wie pop- und szenekulturell bewandert die Polizei Sachsen ist und demzufolge die Anspielung verstanden hat.
Ich würde mal sagen, in dem Fall gibt es Pluspunkte für Augenmaß in der konkreten Situation, aber Minuspunkte in Sachen weitreichender öffentlicher Wirkung.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Warum sollten Verfassungsfeindliche Symbole in der Situation(!) verboten sein? Grade solche Auftritte zählen doch zur Kunstfreiheit.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum sollten Verfassungsfeindliche Symbole in der Situation(!) verboten sein? Grade solche Auftritte zählen doch zur Kunstfreiheit.



Neonazi-Aufmärsche als Happening? Hakenkreuz-Sticker an Geschäften von jüdischen Mitbürgern als Aktionskunst? - Nix da, eine gewisse Schöpfungshöhe ist schon erforderlich, sonst könnte ja jeder kleine Hitlerjunge mit offensichtlicher Absicht durch die Innenstadt marschieren und das als Kunst kaschieren.

Oder, um es ganz pragmatisch zu betrachten: Besagter Auftritt funktionierte offenbar ohne besagte Symbole, sie wären also künstlerisch nicht nötig oder die Wirkung ließe sich sogar durch verballhornte Symbole noch erhöhen. Ist die historische Einordnung von Bedeutung, ist es auch sinnvoll, auf authentische Symbole zurückzugreifen.

Wie gesagt: Augenmaß.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Neonazi Aufmärsche? Davon war doch gar nicht die Rede.

Nein, solche Szenen wurden auch für "Er ist wieder da" in der Öffentlichkeit gedreht mit Hakenkreuzen an der Uniform etc


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema der Kameraüberwachung: Das Verstörende bei solchen Begehrlichkeiten ist, dass es ja bereits Erfahrungswerte aus Städten gibt, die (nahezu) flächendeckende Überwachung einschließlich Gesichtserkennung seit Jahren praktizieren. Der Tenor: Für die Bekämpfung konventioneller Kriminalität bringt das fast gar nichts, weil sich die Täter vermummen und eine Kamera nicht eingreifen kann und darüber hinaus wurden Unmengen an Daten akkumuliert, mit denen sich kaum etwas Gescheites anfangen lässt. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass selbst die beste verfügbare Gesichtserkennungssoftware immer noch Probleme hat, Roberto Blanco und Beyoncé zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, wir brauchen mehr bürgernahe (!) Polizeipräsenz.


Es konnten auch schon viele Täter anhand von Kameraaufnahmen überführt werden. Auch wenn sie vermummt waren.
Kameraüberwachungen an öffentlichen Plätzen, in U-Bahnen usw halte ich für sinnvoll.
Das Bildmaterial kann ja nach der Auswertung bzw Fahndung wieder gelöscht werden.

Polizeipräsenz sollte es natürlich auch mehr geben.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, solche Szenen wurden auch für "Er ist wieder da" in der Öffentlichkeit gedreht mit Hakenkreuzen an der Uniform etc



Angemeldet und mit der erklärten Absicht im Hintergrund, aus den Reaktionen einen Film zu machen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wo steht denn, dass man das nutzen von Verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen anmelden muss? 

Es ist entweder komplett verboten oder für Kunst, Lehre etc erlaubt.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass man das nutzen von Verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen anmelden muss?
> Es ist entweder komplett verboten oder für Kunst, Lehre etc erlaubt.



Die Anmeldung ist erforderlich, damit bei ihrer Verwendung bei Dreharbeiten in der Öffentlichkeit (!) nicht die Ordnungsmacht einschreitet. Denn die weiß ja sonst nicht, wozu das Ganze letztlich dient ...

Für Dreharbeiten auf Privatgrund musst du nichts anmelden.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ja eben das macht es einfacher, mit Erlaubt oder Verboten hat das ganze nichts zu tun 

Kann es sein, dass die Polizei einen erstmal einkassiert? Ja
Wird man dafür bestraft? Wenn es Kunst ist nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Polizei einen erstmal einkassiert? Ja
> Wird man dafür bestraft? Wenn es Kunst ist nicht.



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Seit Jahren verzichten beispielsweise Publisher von Computerspielen in der deutschen Fassung darauf, die Symbole unzensiert zu lassen, obwohl sie sich (analog zu Filmen) auf Kunstfreiheit berufen könnten. Aus Geschäftsrücksichten wird darauf verzichtet, weil bis zur abschließenden Klärung hierzulande erst einmal nichts vermarktet werden kann.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Schlechtes Beispiel, die Sache mit den Videospielen ergibt bzw ergab, es ändert sich ja langsam, aus der Rechtssprechung.

Die Verwaltung darf sowas schlicht und einfach nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Seit Jahren verzichten beispielsweise Publisher von Computerspielen in der deutschen Fassung darauf, die Symbole unzensiert zu lassen, obwohl sie sich (analog zu Filmen) auf Kunstfreiheit berufen könnten. Aus Geschäftsrücksichten wird darauf verzichtet, weil bis zur abschließenden Klärung hierzulande erst einmal nichts vermarktet werden kann.



Computerspiele sind aber nicht als Kunst anerkannt, daher müssen entsprechende Symbole entfernt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung ist erforderlich, damit bei ihrer Verwendung bei Dreharbeiten in der Öffentlichkeit (!) nicht die Ordnungsmacht einschreitet. Denn die weiß ja sonst nicht, wozu das Ganze letztlich dient ...



Das kann durchaus eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellen, wenn man sowas nicht anmeldet. 
https://dejure.org/gesetze/OWiG/118.html

Da hatten auch schon andere bei ihren Drehs Probleme:
Rapper Kianush hat mit seinem Video-Dreh einen SEK-Einsatz ausgeloest - VICE


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ja, aber wie gesagt Strafrechtlich nicht relevant.


----------



## Slezer (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> IMSI Catcher funktioneren auch bei normalen Mobiltelefonen.
> 
> Es gibt eine einfache Lösung, wenn man seine Ruhe will: Akku raus nehmen
> Was meinst Du, warum das immer weniger Smartphones erlauben?


Könntest auch dein Handy in deinen aluhut machen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Kann mir einer der hier mitschreibenden Polizisten erklären, wie man solche Informationen richtig interpretiert? Ich kann verstehen, dass man bei dringenden Einsätzen nicht erst auf Papierkram wartet und das hinterher macht. Aber so viele Fragezeichen, ungereimtheiten, Zufälle....

*Staatsschutz-Chefin im U-Ausschuss: "Ich bitte, meine Antwort zu streichen"
*Vor dem Untersuchungsgremium des Bundestags zum Anschlag auf dem  Breitscheidplatz 
legt eine ranghohe Polizeibeamtin einen fragwürdigen  Auftritt hin
"Ich bitte, meine Antwort zu streichen" | Telepolis


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hessen hat seine Studie zur Polizei abgeschlossen und heute vorgestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechtsextremismus-Problem? Hessens Polizisten sehen sich in der Mitte | hessenschau.de | Politik
Ergebnisse der Umfrage zur hessischen Polizeistudie praesentiert | Hessisches Ministerium des Innern und fuer Sport


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hessen hat seine Studie zur Polizei abgeschlossen und heute vorgestellt.


Das deckt sich mit dem typischen AfD Wähler, der sich auch für die Mitte hält. Das ist ohne Aussage. Jeder sieht sich in der Mitte. 

Ich z.B. bin ziemlich rechts, strebe ich doch Verhältnisse wie unter Ludwig Ehrhardt an, also Subventionen, soziale Marktwirtschaft und ein Verhältnis von 10:1 zwischen den Gehältern der Geschäftsführer und den Arbeitern in Firmen. Damit bin ich nach heutiger Verordnung, in Zeiten, in denen Winterkorn das tausendfache eines Arbeiters verdiente,  natürlich linksradikal, weil ich soziale Gerechtigkeit anstrebe wie es unsere Verfasung fordert. Unglaublich sowas in einer neuen "Mitte", die Menschenrechte mit Füßen tritt, Streikenden mit Mord droht usw.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Aus reiner Neugier, wer hat Streikenden mit Mord gedroht?


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich z.B. bin ziemlich rechts, strebe ich doch Verhältnisse wie unter Ludwig Ehrhardt an, also Subventionen, soziale Marktwirtschaft...


Reden wir jetzt von der Zeit, wie sie _tatsächlich_ unter Erhard war, oder so, wie Erhard sie gerne gehabt hätte? (sprich Geordneter Liberalismus, keine Pflichtversicherungen, Gesellschaft voller Eigentumsbürger?)


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

BKA-Chef will harte Strafen fuer Veroeffentlichung von Feindes-Listen | heise online


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> BKA-Chef will harte Strafen fuer Veroeffentlichung von Feindes-Listen | heise online


Ein vermutlich guter Schritt, aber auch nur Symptomebekämpfung, 
Die Frage ist doch viel mehr, wie man die Rechtsextremen wieder 
in die Gesellschaft intergrieren kann.

Außerdem sollen auf diese Art und Weise auch antifaschistische
Gruppen mundtot gemacht werden, die Namen von anerkannten
Straftätern sammeln. Das sind eben keine willkürlichen Feinde.
Da auf diesen Listen aber auch Polizisten stehen, die bekannter
maßen Straftaten begannen, sind sie der Polizei ein Dorn im Auge.

Obacht, was da schon wieder im Busche ist.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mit Integration haben die es überhaupt nicht. Da hilft nur wegsperren und abschieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit Integration haben die es überhaupt nicht. Da hilft nur wegsperren und abschieben.


"Exit" wurden die Fördermittel gestrichen
Aussteigerprogramm fuer Nazis: Exitus fuer Exit? - taz.de

Die finanzieren sich jetzt privat, um die über 100 betreuten Aussteiger irgendwie weiter sicher unterzubringen
Rechts gegen Rechts – der unfreiwilligste Spendenlauf Deutschlands


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Assange: UN-Folterexperte wirft Behoerden "konstruierte Vergewaltigung" vor | heise online


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> "Exit" wurden die Fördermittel gestrichen
> Aussteigerprogramm fuer Nazis: Exitus fuer Exit? - taz.de
> 
> Die finanzieren sich jetzt privat, um die über 100 betreuten Aussteiger irgendwie weiter sicher unterzubringen
> Rechts gegen Rechts – der unfreiwilligste Spendenlauf Deutschlands



Wobei man ganz klar sagen muss, dass es ein Systemfehler ist, da der Bund ja nur Modellprojekte fördern darf. (oder sowas in die Richtung war das Problem)


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hier sieht man die Umfrage auch kritisch:
Hessen: Polizei-Studie -Innenminister sieht extremistische Polizisten als „Einzelfaelle“ - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Adi1 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Unglaublich sowas in einer neuen "Mitte", die Menschenrechte mit Füßen tritt, Streikenden mit Mord droht usw.



Diese "Mitte" wird auch immer die "Mitte" bleiben.

Nur leider verschiebt sich halt die Balance zwischen denen,
welche richtig den Reibach machen,
und denen,
welche immer weniger haben. 

Wenn das politisch nicht korrigiert wird,
dann spaltet sich halt die Gesellschaft.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das mit der Mitte ist halt so ein Ding. Die ist ja nicht fixiert, sondern markiert den virtuellen Mittelpunkt zwischen dem rechten und dem linken Pol. Und da ist ständig Bewegung drin.

Sobald sich beispielsweise das linke Ende der virtuellen Mitte annähert (also bürgerlicher wird, was in den Jahren nach Ende der RAF und dem Erstarken traditionell linker Themen zweifelsohne der Fall war), wird der Abstand zum rechten Pol weiter, wenn der sich nicht gleichermaßen zur Mitte bewegt hat. Teile der Mitte rutschen dann weiter nach rechts, um sich noch in der Mitte zu fühlen - also weit genug weg von den linken Ideen.
Das Ganze natürlich auch vice versa: Wenn rechte Ideen bürgerlicher werden, rutschen Teile der Mitte nach links, um auf Abstand zu gehen.

Und jeder sucht sich die Momentaufnahme heraus, mit der er am ehesten begründen kann, warum er jetzt gerade wahlweise Flüchtlingsheime oder Banken anzünden "muss".


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Mal wieder was zum Ausgang des Themas:
Umstrittener Verein Uniter: Wieder Hausdurchsuchungen bei "Hannibal" | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> BKA-Chef will harte Strafen fuer Veroeffentlichung von Feindes-Listen | heise online



WTF?
Drohungen wie "wir kriegen dich" sind bislang nicht strafbar?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nö. Ich hab hier mal noch die beiden Artikel aus dem Jura-Fachbereich. 
Reicht die Strafbarkeit fuer die Veroeffentlichung von Feindes-Listen? -> Härteres Vorgehen gegen "Wir kriegen Euch alle" (03.02.2020) | LTO.de
Strafbarkeit von 'Todeslisten': BMI unterstuetzt BKA (05.02.2020) | LTO.de

Kleiner Auszug:


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/bka-muench-seehofer-bmi-feindeslisten-stgb-strafe-hass-kriminalitaet/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Münch und Seehofer wollen nicht nachbessern*
> 
> Erstaunlicherweise sehen jedoch weder Münch noch das Bundesinnenministerium eine Notwendigkeit, den bisher vorliegenden Entwurf nachzubessern. Sie gehen davon aus, dass die bisher geplanten Verschärfungen ausreichend sind. Verwiesen wird insbesondere auf die geplante Verschärfung von § 241 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB). Dort geht es um das Delikt "Bedrohung".
> 
> ...




___________________________________________________________________________________________________

Auch der Artikel ist sehr interessant und stellt die Frage, wie man das mal seinen Kindern erklären sollen, wenn die mit 12/13 den ersten Freund/Freundin nach Hause bringen und die nicht auf den Tag gleich alt sind.
Verfassungsgericht stoppt DNA-Probe: Ein Knutschfleck mit Folgen - taz.de

Also z.B. 12 Jahre sowie 12 Jahre und 1 Monat.
=> Sex nicht strafbar
Ein Jahr später => Sex nicht strafbar
Nochmal 11 Monate später => Sex illegal
Wieder ein Monat später => Sex legal

Insbesondere, wenn dann solche Forderungen kommen: Kindesmissbrauch lebenslang ins Fuehrungszeugnis?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF?
> Drohungen wie "wir kriegen dich" sind bislang nicht strafbar?


Du hast noch nie versucht, jemanden der Dich stalkt zu belangen? Alles dürfen die ...



DKK007 schrieb:


> Also z.B. 12 Jahre sowie 12 Jahre und 1 Monat.
> => Sex nicht strafbar
> Ein Jahr später => Sex nicht strafbar
> Nochmal 11 Monate später => Sex illegal
> Wieder ein Monat später => Sex legal


Wenn Du darüber Diskussionen anregen willst, kommen gleich wieder die Neurechten hinter dem Busch hergesprungen, nennen die Pädophil und werden die "Drecksfotze" nennen, was ja, so ein deutsches Gericht, keine Beleidigung ist.

Natürlich gehört das alles hinterfragt. Aber Du wirst in diesem Land keine Diskussion zum Thema hinbekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Zum Thema Künast gibt es übrigens ein neues Urteil, gab letztens ein Video von WBS dazu.
Kurz: Es ist deutlich besser


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie versucht, jemanden der Dich stalkt zu belangen? Alles dürfen die ...



Es muss halt Beweise, wie Anrufe auf dem AB geben. 
Es ist dann natürlich noch gut, wenn weitere Beweise bei der Durchsuchung gefunden werden, wie z.B. heimliche gemachte Aufnahmen.


@IU: Ich verweise mal noch auf den Song aus der heutigen Folge 10 von Kroymann: Song: "Verboten" - Kroymann | YouTube


Spoiler



Interessanterweise haben sie das auch eine Schauspielerin genommen, die Kristina Hänel sehr ähnlich sieht (oder ist sie es sogar selbst?) und das Schild "Frau Dr. K. H." auf den Tisch gestellt  
Prozess wegen Paragraf 219a: „Das versteht doch kein Mensch“ - taz.de


----------



## Mahoy (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es muss halt Beweise, wie Anrufe auf dem AB geben.
> Es ist dann natürlich noch gut, wenn weitere Beweise bei der Durchsuchung gefunden werden, wie z.B. heimliche gemachte Aufnahmen.



Sprich, Stalker müssen - ungeachtet ihrer Obsession - nur zu halbwegs planvollem Vorgehen in der Lage sein, dann haben sie (derzeit) noch lange genug freie Hand, bis das Kind im Brunnen ist.

Das ist bei den Todeslisten nicht anders: Es muss eine konkrete Drohung gegen Leib und Leben ausgesprochen worden und deren "Zustellung" nachweisbar sein, ansonsten wird der Rechtsstaat frühestens dann wieder aktiv, wenn man erschossen auf der eigenen Terrasse liegt.

Damals (TM) waren unspezifische Feindeslisten ja noch halbwegs harmlos, als man sich darauf verlassen konnte, dass ohnehin niemand die Lust oder die Eier hat, einen zu besuchen. Heute findet sich viel eher irgend ein Spinner, der gewillt ist, die Liste "abzuarbeiten".
Ich habe in jungen Jahren mehr als einmal jemandem meine korrekte (!) Anschrift gegeben, der in intensiven Internetdisputen tönte, er würde mir persönlich "das Maul stopfen" wollen. Da war das Risiko überschaubar: Ich lebte allein und selbst für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass sich tatsächlich jemand auf den Weg gemacht hätte, wäre das sicherlich ein (zumindest für mich) lustiges Sparring geworden. Heute müsste man in der selben Situation damit rechnen, dass die Leute einen nicht offen konfrontieren, sondern mit Messer oder Bleispritze auflauern und/oder nicht alleine kommen und/oder die Familie ins Visier nehmen.

Kurz gesagt, so sehr sich mein Rechtsempfinden dagegen sträubt, bereits die sehr bedingte/ferne Absicht (Stichwort: Gedankenverbrechen) strafrechtlich zu behandeln, das heutige Klima macht es vermutlich erforderlich: Zu viel organisierter Hass, zu viele dumme Menschen mit begrenzter Impulskontrolle und unbegrenztem Zugang zu Propagandamaterial.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Heute müsste man in der selben Situation damit rechnen, dass die Leute einen nicht offen konfrontieren, sondern mit Messer oder Bleispritze auflauern und/oder nicht alleine kommen und/oder die Familie ins Visier nehmen.



Oder das einem halt ein paar Nazis das Auto sprengen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in SicherheitskrÃ¤fte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie versucht, jemanden der Dich stalkt zu belangen? Alles dürfen die ...



Es hat seine Gründe, warum ich zwar sehr gerne offen über meine Ansichten diskutiere, aber verdammt zurückhaltend mit Angaben zu meinem realen Leben im Internet bin. Bislang hat das gut genug funktioniert, dass ich keine Probleme mit Stalkern hatte.
Davon abgesehen gibt es aber einen großen Unterschied zwischen Stalken und Drohen. Ersteres muss man erstmal feststellen und dann auch beweisen, denn in einfacher Form geht es nur darum, sich im öffentlichen Raum ""zufällig"" immer da zu befinden, wo auch das Stalking-Opfer ist. Dagegen strafrechtlich hart vorzugehen wäre bedenklich, denn man beschränkt ja umgekehrt auch ganz klar die Bewegungsfreiheit des ?vermeintlichen? Stalkers.

Drohen ist etwas ganz anderes. In keinster Weise Bestandteil der normalen Grundfreiheiten, ganz eindeutig gegen eine bestimmte Person gerichtet. Da sollte man eigentlich verdammt hart durchgreifen. Eine Drohung, die bei der Zielperson Angst um die eigene Unversehrtheit oder die von Angehörigen/Freunden auslösen soll und tut, hat mehr Einfluss auf deren Leben als z.B. tatsächlich einmalig stattfindender Diebstahl, Sachbeschädigung, etc.. Bislang dachte ich, dass gegen solche Listen nur deswegen kaum vorgegangen wird, weil die Polizei sich allgemein wenig um Online-Kriminalität kümmert und es in vielen Fällen auch sehr schwer wäre, den Autor ausfindig zu machen. Aber das man gegen den gar nichts machen könnte, selbst wenn er sich offen hinstellt und sagt "hier ist die Liste von Leuten, denen ich bei erstbester Gelegenheit alle Knochen breche, wenn sie sich nicht von sämtlichen politischen und sozialen Aktivitäten zurückziehen", das ist wirklich eine verdammt große Gesetzeslücke.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, so sehr sich mein Rechtsempfinden dagegen sträubt, bereits die sehr bedingte/ferne Absicht (Stichwort: Gedankenverbrechen) strafrechtlich zu behandeln, das heutige Klima macht es vermutlich erforderlich: Zu viel organisierter Hass, zu viele dumme Menschen mit begrenzter Impulskontrolle und unbegrenztem Zugang zu Propagandamaterial.



Ich glaube, man sollte ganz scharf zwischen Drohungen einer Einzelperson gegen eine Einzelperson wegen einem einzenen Sachverhalt unterscheiden und zwischen Drohungen aus einer gewaltbereiten, politisch definierten Gruppe gegen eine Person deren politische Einstellung oder gar Ethnizität sie zum Feindbild der Gruppe macht. "Ich schlag dir die Fresse ein, weil du meine Freundin beleidigt hast", ist eine überschaubare Gefahrenlage. Es gibt nur einen potentiellen Täter, man (er)kennt ihn, kann ihn meiden oder ggf. die Flucht ergreifen und je nach eigener Statur ist die reale Gefahr auch absolut sehr gering. Vor allem aber kann man gemäß "nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird", davon ausgehen, dass der Drohende es sich später nochmal anders überlegt. Ganz anders sieht das aus bei "euch Zecken bringen wir alle um". Solche Drohungen und Listen nehmen ein konkretes Ereigniss bestenfalls als Anlass, aber die Drohung richtet sich gegen eine lang anhaltende, zum Teil angeborene Eigenschaft und der über Jahre aufgebaute Hass gegenüber dieses Feindbild kann über Jahrzehnte anhalten. Die Drohung ist nicht nach einer Woche gegessen, sondern besteht auf lange Sicht. Und sie geht von einer diffusen Angreiferschaft aus. Selbst wenn man einen Teil der Drohenden kennt, kann man ihnen durch flächige Präsenz vermutlich nicht vollständig aus dem Weg gehen, geschweige denn jedesmal fliehen. Vor allem aber kennt man sie nicht alle. Jeder könnte ein Angreifer sein. Immer. Überall. Und auch durchaus mal vier fünf auf einmal, das ist sogar sehr wahrscheinlich, sodass wirkungsvolle Selbstverteidigung für die meisten Menschen ausgeschlossen ist. Und mit der Größe der Täterschaft steigt obendrein noch die Gefahr drastisch, dass sich darunter wirklich gewaltbereite oder sogar waffenführende Typen befinden; während beides bei einer Einzelperson vergleichsweise unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Anschlag in Halle: Neues Video wirft Fragen zu Polizeieinsatz auf | tagesschau.de

Ohne Weste wäre ich gar nicht aus dem Auto gestiegen, bzw. hätte die gleich bei Ankunft aus dem Kofferraum geholt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich würde nicht ausschließen, dass andauernder Kontakt in die Synagoge bestand und die Beamten schon wussten, dass der Täter abgefahren ist. Wesentlich kritischer ist die Info über mangelndes Interesse am Opfer. Ich habe keine Bilder gesehen (und auch kein Interesse daran), aber abgesehen von einem zerfetzen Schädel gibt es wenig, was acht Minuten nach den Schüssen eine Ferndiagnose "definitiv Hirntot, weitere Mühe vergeblich" erlaubt hätte. Vollständige Genesgung nach starkerm Blutverlust und Herzstillstand/-verletztung ist nach dieser Zeit zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber den Schilderungen zu Folge ist Jana L. "zusammengebrochen" und nicht "umgenietet" worden. Selbst mit schweren Verletzungen in Unterleib und Lunge hätte der Kreislauf in gekrümmter Haltung und Schockzustand noch mehrere Minuten eine grundlegende Sauerstoffversorgung des Gehirns aufrechterhalten können, sodass zum Zeitpunkt des Eintreffens der Beamten möglicherweise nur ein Herztod vorlag (oder noch nicht einmal der), aber noch keinerlei irreparable Schäden entstanden waren. Zugegeben eine Kette von Unwahrscheinlichkeiten und auch die Möglichkeiten eines Rettungsdienstes nach ein paar weiteren Minuten HLW wären beschränkt gewesen, sodass man nicht sagen sollte, dass die Beamten eine gute Chance hatten, der Frau eine glückliche Zukunft zu ermöglichen. Aber das nicht einmal nachgeguckt wurde...

Interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang auch, wann die Leute in der Synagoge sicher sein konnten, dass der Täter weg ist, um selbst erste Hilfe leisten zu können.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die aus der Synagoge sind da sicher nicht raus. Drinnen waren sie schließlich sicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Spinnen die jetzt wirklich?

*Die von der Öffentlichkeit weitestgehend unbemerkt eingeführte  Gebührenordnung der Bundespolizei wird jetzt umgesetzt. Demonstrieren  und ziviler Ungehorsam könnten nun teuer werden*
_
... In NRW werden aufgrund der neuen Verordnung nun erste Zahlungsaufforderungen verschickt. Eine Frau soll 550,- € zahlen,  weil sie ihren Koffer auf dem Düsseldorfer Hauptbahnhof unbeaufsichtigt  ließ. Sie wurde erst nach 30 Minuten ausfindig gemacht, als schon  großräumig um das Gepäckstück abgesperrt war. ... 

... Die Zwangsgelder werden ohne richterlichen Beschluss festgelegt. Es  besteht die Gefahr, dass auch Demonstranten, denen Platzverweise erteilt  werden, von nun an mit empfindlichen Strafen belegt werden. Ausübung  des Demonstrations-, Versammlungsrechts oder ziviler Ungehorsam könnten  so unter Umständen existenzgefährdend werden. ..

... Die Folgen der neuen Gebührenordnung für bürgerliche Rechte und  Freiheiten könnten gravierend sein. Wer miterlebt hat, wie  beispielsweise auf Demonstrationen leichtfertig Platzverweise erteilt  wurden, kann sich vorstellen, welche Auswirkungen Zwangsgelder ohne  richterliche Beschlüsse haben können. ..."_
Einschraenkung von Buergerrechten durch die Hintertuer | Telepolis

Irgendwann hört der Spaß mal auf


----------



## Metaltyp (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Isch bedsahl abba nisch ohne vorheriges Angeboht!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Isch bedsahl abba nisch ohne vorheriges Angeboht!


Das kann teuer werden. Z.B. Sturmschaden. Uns fiel vor Jahren ein Baum ins Haus. Ich also mit der Kettensäge auf dem Dach und am Zerlegen das Baums. Auf einmal war die Drehleiter der Feuerwehr neben mir und es sagte eine tiefe Stimme._ "Das ist zu gefährlich. Wie sind die Profis, lassen Sie uns das machen, dafür sind wir da"._ Hatte er nicht ganz unrecht, ging dann auch schnell und war gut.

Drei Wochen später kam eine Rechnung. Sie war nicht wirklich hoch aber das hätte der Herr Brandmeister auch vorher sagen dürfen. Das hat dann meine vorherige Dankbarkeit etwas verändert.


----------



## Metaltyp (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Dann sache ische halt "Isch hab' euch nich bestellt."
Da werden die sich aber umgucken!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Dann sache ische halt "Isch hab' euch nich bestellt."
> Da werden die sich aber umgucken!


Meinst Du? Das gibt dann Würgegriff, Anzeige wegen _"Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt"_ und dann wird es wirklich teuer.

Genau darum schreiben wir hier. Herzlich willkommen in der Realität.


----------



## Metaltyp (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Dann zieh' ich halt Camuflansch-Klamotten an, da bin ich für die Beknüppelten kwasi unsichtbar.

Edit: Sorry, diese Gebührenordnung ist so dumm und willkürlich, da kann ich nicht ernst bleiben. 
Awer wenn der Drumpf kommt werden die Gullis kostenlos zugschwaißt, oda watt?


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Awer wenn der Drumpf kommt werden die Gullis kostenlos zugschwaißt, oda watt?



So lange Trumpel dann untern im Kanalrohr sitzt, finde ich die Zuschweißaktion eigentlich ganz gut und gerne kostenlos für ihn.


----------



## Metaltyp (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Freu dich nicht so früh, der emulgiert schlecht mit dem Kanalschlonz und flutscht irgenwann wieder irgendwo raus. Tensidentrampp.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Du kannst einem Angst machen


----------



## Metaltyp (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Desderwegen lohnt es sich, daheim ne "Zugschweißte"* in Griffweite zu haben, falls es nachts im Abort rumpelt.

*heimlicher Versuch das Vokabular im WiPoWi zu ergänzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nein, nein, nein, wer hätte denn das gedacht. Der BND hat befreundete Staaten ausspioniert? Also neee

_"Der Bundesnachrichtendienst und der amerikanische Geheimdienst CIA haben  über Jahrzehnte hinweg andere Staaten ausspioniert, darunter auch  befreundete Länder...."_
Spionage - Jahrelange gemeinsame Spionage von BND und CIA

Ob darum der politische Aufschrei nach der NSA Affäre so gering war?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hier mal die originale Quelle:
#Cryptoleaks: Wie BND und CIA alle taeuschten - ZDFheute

Computerbase hat gerade auch schon drüber berichtet:
Operation Rubikon: BND und CIA haben heimlich Staaten ausspioniert - ComputerBase

Man kann ja nun seit vielen Jahren in der Staasiunterlagenzentrale die Staasi-Akten einsehen. Wo kann man eigentlich die Akten vom BND und BfV einsehen?


----------



## Metaltyp (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In City17, bring aber 'ne Brechstange mit.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Musst mal gucken wie lange die Dokumente unter Verschluss sind.

Geheimdienste sind in einer Demokratie immer auf ihre Art und Weise kritisch, das wird sich wohl nie ändern.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Baden-Wuerttemberg: Sieben Polizeischueler wegen rechtsextremer Chatnachrichten suspendiert - DER SPIEGEL

Weiter so.
Schön dass das jetzt im Lebenlauf steht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Weiter so.
> Schön dass das jetzt im Lebenlauf steht.


Ich bin da immer noch zwiespältig. Sicher haben solchen Menschen bei der Polizei nichts zu suchen, ich als liebender Menschen bin gerade bei sehr jungen Menschen trotzdem erst einmal für genaues Bewerten, für massives "einnorden" und Weiterbildungsseminare. Auch wenn Rausschmeißen und bestrafen wie eine angemessene Strafe klingt, verpfuscht man mit diesen Jugendsünden Menschen ihr Leben. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der oder die eine oder andere in den rechtsextrmeen Untergrund abwandert, ist gegeben.

Ich gebe Menschen immer eine zweite Chance. Dass man diese Fälle aufdeckt und Konsequenzen zeigt, ist im ersten Ansatz natürlich gut,


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Politische Bildung sollte schon in der Schule erfolgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Politische Bildung sollte schon in der Schule erfolgen.


Ich saß, wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, Montag mal wieder mit acht Studenten beim Kochen, es gab viele Stunden Gespräch und bei nahezu jedem politischen Thema kam nur das große Achselzucken und absolut gar nichts an Basiswissen. Da frug mich doch tatsächlich einer der Studenten, was dem Kapitalismus ist. Er hatte als Lehramtsstudent keine Ahnung, was freie Marktwirtschaft bedeutet. Das erschreckte mich minimal. Und diese Menschen werden dann von unzähligen Bots im Netz mit AfD SPAM überhäuft und glauben dann, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte. 

Da braut sich was zusammen. Und wenn ich den aktuellen Lehrermangel sehe und die massiven Ausfälle von Stunden oder gar nicht unterrichten Fächern, dann graut es mir.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Komische Studenten, hier gibt es keinen der zu sowas keine Meinung hat. Ja Detailwissen fehlt oft, aber das ist halt so und das kann man ja nachholen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich saß, wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, Montag mal wieder mit acht Studenten beim Kochen, es gab viele Stunden Gespräch und bei nahezu jedem politischen Thema kam nur das große Achselzucken und absolut gar nichts an Basiswissen. Da frug mich doch tatsächlich einer der Studenten, was dem Kapitalismus ist. Er hatte als Lehramtsstudent keine Ahnung, was freie Marktwirtschaft bedeutet. Das erschreckte mich minimal. Und diese Menschen werden dann von unzähligen Bots im Netz mit AfD SPAM überhäuft und glauben dann, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte.
> 
> Da braut sich was zusammen. Und wenn ich den aktuellen Lehrermangel sehe und die massiven Ausfälle von Stunden oder gar nicht unterrichten Fächern, dann graut es mir.



Sage mir bitte, dass das ein Scherz ist oder du überspitzt hast?!
Ich bin gerade fast von meinem Stuhl gefallen, die Kollegin schaut mich komisch an und fragt warum ich plötzlich so blass bin.

Alter Verwalter hoffentlich sind deine Studenten nicht repräsentativ, sonst Gute Nacht, wenn unsere Generation mal abtritt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sage mir bitte, dass das ein Scherz ist oder du überspitzt hast?!


Nein, das ist kein Scherz. Und das Kind, dass mich eingeladen hatte, ist 25 und ich habe seit 10 Jahren engen Kontakt und ich war auch fassungslos. Die haben ABITUR, alle. Früher, als es noch _"die Zone" _gab, waren Systemvergleiche tägliche Fragestellung. Heute kennen Kinder nur noch unser System und hinterfragen scheinbar nicht mehr, ob mehr oder weniger Staat sinnvoll oder schädlich ist und wenn  ja in welchen Bereichen. 

Meine Frage in die Runde, ob es z.B. sinnvoll wäre, drei private Autobahnen nebeneinander zu bauen und dann den Markt entscheiden zu lassen, welche Firma sich als effektive durchsetzt, wurde nur mit. _"Das wäre ja doof. das wäre ja eine riesen Umweltsauere"_ beantwortet. Der Ansatz, dass Schlüsselinfrastruktur wie Wasserversorgung, Stromnetze, Straßen, Abwasser, Polizei, Schulen, Krankenhäuser etc. in öffentlicher Hand bleiben sollten wurde zuerst mit der Gegenfrage _"Was ist Infrastruktur"_ beantwortet, nach detaillierter Erklärung nur mit dem Kommentar _"staatlich ist doch auch doof" _bedacht.  Und dann ging es wieder um Party, Urlaub, Beziehung und die neuesten Bilder in Whatsup.

Und ich saß da und dachte mir, unsere studentischen WG Essen verliefen anders. Aber das Essen war gut, die Stimmung klasse und ich hatte am nächsten Morgen den Kater, der mir zeigte, dass das Leben ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die haben ABITUR, alle.



Das Abitur von heute kannst du doch inzwischen in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## Slezer (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ab welchem Jahr kann man das in der Pfeife rauchen und in welchem Bundesland?

Nur damit ich es weiß wo ich einzustufen bin


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Slezer schrieb:


> Ab welchem Jahr kann man das in der Pfeife rauchen und in welchem Bundesland?



Na ja, mein Sohn macht gerade Abitur. Wenn ich an das Abitur denke, was zu meiner Zeit so war, ist das schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## compisucher (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bei mir ist es gerade umgekehrt.
Habe 1984 Abi in Bayern gebastelt.
Was meine Große hier jetzt machen muss - holymoly...Faktor 3 an Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und ich bin ja Ausbilder. Wenn ich schaue, was ich für Bewerbungen bekommen und wie die jungen Leute so drauf sind, wenn sie zum Vorstellungsgespräch kommen, ist teilweise echt erschreckend.
Da frage ich mich ernsthaft!! was die Jungs und Mädchen denn in der Schule überhaupt lernen.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich bin ja Ausbilder. Wenn ich schaue, was ich für Bewerbungen bekommen und wie die jungen Leute so drauf sind, wenn sie zum Vorstellungsgespräch kommen, ist teilweise echt erschreckend.
> Da frage ich mich ernsthaft!! was die Jungs und Mädchen denn in der Schule überhaupt lernen.



Erzähl mal paar Beispiele


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir völlig egal, ob jemand Abitur, Realschul- oder Hauptschulabschluss mit abgeschlossener Berufsausbildung hat, von wann auch immer, wenn schon alle grundlegenden Basics einer politischen Grundbildung plus Allgemeinbildung fehlen und dazu  auch noch totales Desinteresse anscheinend in weiten Teilen herrscht, gehen wir schwierigen Zeiten entgegen.

Edit:

Ich kann da  Threshold nur völlig zustimmen im Bereich Bewerbung und Vorstellungsgespräch, ich habe in den letzten 4 Jahren, mind 10 Bewerbungen mit Max Mustermann gesehen, als noch eine harmlose Anekdote.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir völlig egal, ob jemand Abitur, Realschul- oder Hauptschulabschluss mit abgeschlossener Berufsausbildung hat, von wann auch immer, wenn schon alle grundlegenden Basics einer politischen Grundbildung plus Allgemeinbildung fehlen und dazu  auch noch totales Desinteresse anscheinend in weiten Teilen herrscht, gehen wir schwierigen Zeiten entgegen.



Empathie fehlt  auch


----------



## Adi1 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich bin ja Ausbilder. Wenn ich schaue, was ich für Bewerbungen bekommen und wie die jungen Leute so drauf sind, wenn sie zum Vorstellungsgespräch kommen, ist teilweise echt erschreckend.
> Da frage ich mich ernsthaft!! was die Jungs und Mädchen denn in der Schule überhaupt lernen.



Man lernt nicht mehr für das Leben,

Smartphone, Google und fertig,

die Schulen könnte man eigentlich total abschaffen,

oder sagen wir mal so, 

4-5 Klassen reichen,

damit man halbwegs schreiben kann.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal paar Beispiele



Das weicht aber zu sehr vom Thema ab.
Dann bitte einen extra Thread aufmachen.



OVG zur Bundespolizei: Ruhezeit kann Bereitschaft sein | LTO.de


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das weicht aber zu sehr vom Thema ab.
> Dann bitte einen extra Thread aufmachen.



Da brauchen wir keinen extra Thread.
Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinaus, dass die Leute von heute viel leichter zu beeinflussen sind. Man glaubt schnell etwas. Vor allem, wenn man in dem Bereich eh schon leichtgläubig ist.
Und damit meine ich nicht nur Verschwörungstheorien.
Man muss sich nur bei Youtube umschauen, was da teilweise für ein Unsinn verbreitet wird.
Und -- klar ist nun mal, dass die Polizei einen schweren Stand hat. Ein paar Spinner in Uniform machen für viele andere, ehrliche Polizisten das Leben schwer.
Wird Zeit, dass das mal konsequent durchleuchtet wird, wer bei der Polizei Dreck am Stecken hat. Der muss sofort entlassen werden.


----------



## keinnick (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass das mal konsequent durchleuchtet wird, wer bei der Polizei Dreck am Stecken hat. Der muss sofort entlassen werden.


Nur wer soll das machen? Eine Krähe hackt der anderen ja bekanntlich kein Auge aus.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



keinnick schrieb:


> Nur wer soll das machen? Eine Krähe hackt der anderen ja bekanntlich kein Auge aus.



Du brauchst Leute, die unabhängig arbeiten. Und du brauchst auch bessere Eignungstests.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du brauchst Leute, die unabhängig arbeiten. Und du brauchst auch bessere Eignungstests.


Solche Leute bräuchtest du als erstes in der Politik, wenn du schon etwas bei den anderen Staatsorganen ändern willst.
Wieso braucht man dort eigentlich keinen Eignungstest? Handelt sich ja nur um die Gesetzgebung, wa? 
Anforderungen sollten mindestens so hoch sein wie bei der Rechtsprechung. Damit wäre man auch direkt fast alle Rechts-, Links- und Ökofaschos los.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



keinnick schrieb:


> Nur wer soll das machen? Eine Krähe hackt der anderen ja bekanntlich kein Auge aus.


Die Kollegen, die Vorgesetzten etc
Aber ja wenn die bei der Polizei über Jahrzehnte die selben Kollegen haben ist das ein ganz anderes Verhältnis. 





DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Solche Leute bräuchtest du als erstes in der Politik, wenn du schon etwas bei den anderen Staatsorganen ändern willst.
> Wieso braucht man dort eigentlich keinen Eignungstest? Handelt sich ja nur um die Gesetzgebung, wa?
> Anforderungen sollten mindestens so hoch sein wie bei der Rechtsprechung. Damit wäre man auch direkt fast alle Rechts-, Links- und Ökofaschos los.


Und wer soll dem vorstehen? Das was du forderst wäre nur in einer konsituellen Monarchie oder einer Diktatur möglich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Solche Leute bräuchtest du als erstes in  der Politik, wenn du schon etwas bei den anderen Staatsorganen ändern  willst.


Die Unfähigkeit bestimmter Politiker in bestimmten neuen Parteien ist so groß, dass sie nicht einmal ihre eigene Satzung verstehen, einen Satzungskonsormen Parteitag abhalten und dort in Übereinstimmung mit dem Wahlgesetz ihre Wahlliste definieren können. Ja, so unfähige Politiker gibt es und ich frage mich immer, wer solche Parteien wählt.

Ansonsten ist der Ansprüch an Politiker merklich geringer als an Polizisten. Polizisten sind unkündbare Beamte und Repräsentanten des Machtmonopol, Die müssen mit beiden Beinen ganz fest auf dem Boden der Verfassung stehen. Politiker sollen gerade Gesetze ändern und werden demokratisch kontrolliert. Da sind selbst Vorstrafen kein Hindernisgrund.




Threshold schrieb:


> . Ein paar Spinner in Uniform machen für viele andere, ehrliche Polizisten das Leben schwer.
> Wird Zeit, dass das mal konsequent durchleuchtet wird, wer bei der Polizei Dreck am Stecken hat. Der muss sofort entlassen werden.



Da sind wir doch genau beim Thema. Wer soll es denn machen? Es gibt niemanden, solange in der Polizei bedingungdsloser Korbgeist herrscht. Uund das wissen die wenigen Spinner. Darum schicken Polizisten aus Dienststellen Drohfaxe an Anwälte. Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Wie sicher müssen sich diese Menschen fühlen:
NSU 2.0: Gibt es weitere rechtsextreme Polizisten in Hessen? | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wie gesagt, es braucht einen Polizeibeauftragten in den Parlamenten.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du brauchst Leute, die unabhängig arbeiten. Und du brauchst auch bessere Eignungstests.



Problem ist nur, dass so wenige Bewerber hat, um das benötigte Personal zu bekommen. Wenn man da noch groß aussortiert, bliebt kaum noch was übrig. 
Die ausgeschriebenen Stellen stellen insbesondere in den Abteilungen, die IT-Bezug haben nicht mal den nötigen Bedarf dar. 
Das ist sowohl im Bereich IT-Forensik, als auch im Bereich IT-Sicherheit der Fall. Man müsste überall das Fachpersonal mindestens verdoppeln. 
Cybersicherheit: Der Bundesregierung fehlen Hunderte IT-Experten | heise online
Cyberabwehr in der Regierung: Dem Bund fehlen Hunderte IT-Experten  | tagesschau.de


Einfach mal ein Beispiel zur Vorstellung:
Ein Ermittler braucht etwa 1 Woche um ein Handy zu sichern und  (gründlich!) auszuwerten, sowie einen Bericht zu schreiben. 
Wie viele Ermittler braucht man, wenn jeden Tag 10 Handys reinkommen?


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wer soll dem vorstehen? Das was du forderst wäre nur in einer konsituellen Monarchie oder einer Diktatur möglich.


Die Forderung danach, dass ein Politiker zumindest halbwegs qualifiziert sein soll, hat was mit Monarchie oder Diktatur zu tun? Wenn, dann würde es am ehesten in die Richtung der Technokratie gehen, aber selbst das ist ein riesiger Schritt und war nicht gemeint.

Es darf ja auch nicht jeder Richter oder Anwalt werden. Politiker haben mehr Verantwortung als Juristen oder Polizisten und dennoch müssen sich nicht ansatzweise qualifiziert sein. Diese Damen und Herren entscheiden letzten Endes über die Zukunft eines ganzen Landes. Mir wäre es sehr lieb, wenn hinter irgendwelchen Überzeugungen auch nur ein kleines bisschen Sachverstand stünde.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Politiker sollen gerade Gesetze ändern und werden demokratisch kontrolliert. Da sind selbst Vorstrafen kein Hindernisgrund.


Erkläre mir bitte einmal, was du unter demokratischer Kontrolle verstehst. Etwa, dass sie abgewählt bzw. nicht wieder gewählt werden können?
In unserer Demokratie sind Politiker nicht einmal ansatzweise dazu verpflichtet, dem nachzugehen, was sie dem Wähler versprechen. Was genau spricht nun für dieses System? Man darf sich aussuchen, wer all seine Versprechen bricht? Sehr demokratisch.

Bevor wieder eine Anmerkung kommt:
Das ist keine Kritik an der Demokratie als Herrschaftsform, sondern eine Kritik an dem, was man uns als Demokratie verkauft. Lustigerweise wird es dennoch von Vielen verteidigt.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das ist ja der Vorteil, daran, dass jeder mitmachen kann. Du kannst dich auch selbst zu Wahl stellen und es besser machen.

___________________

Datenschuetzerin: Brandenburgs Polizei trickst bei Kennzeichenfahndung | heise online


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Die Forderung danach, dass ein Politiker zumindest halbwegs qualifiziert sein soll, hat was mit Monarchie oder Diktatur zu tun? Wenn, dann würde es am ehesten in die Richtung der Technokratie gehen, aber selbst das ist ein riesiger Schritt und war nicht gemeint.
> 
> Es darf ja auch nicht jeder Richter oder Anwalt werden. Politiker haben mehr Verantwortung als Juristen oder Polizisten und dennoch müssen sich nicht ansatzweise qualifiziert sein. Diese Damen und Herren entscheiden letzten Endes über die Zukunft eines ganzen Landes. Mir wäre es sehr lieb, wenn hinter irgendwelchen Überzeugungen auch nur ein kleines bisschen Sachverstand stünde.
> 
> ...



Also soweit mir bekannt, besteht der Bundestag aus mehr als 2/3 Juristen und JURIST heißt noch lange nicht, man ist befähigt ein guter Politiker zu sein.
Kurzer Einschub, zwischen Richter und Anwälten als Zulassung liegen Welten, da Anwalt jeder ist, der das 2. Staatsexamen mit ausreichend (4 Punkte) besteht, also 60-70% eines Jahrgangs, während Richter mal mind. 9 Punkte im 1 und 2 Staatsexamen erreichen müssen, was nie mehr als 10% eines Jahrgangs sind, eher deutlich weniger, zwischen 5-7%.

Dazu sind Juristen beileibe nicht für alle Politikfelder geeignet und es wäre eine absolut gefährliche Konzentration, weil einfach Vielfältikeit fehlen würde.

Die Parteien sind dafür da, eine Auswahl ihres Persomals zu treffen und das ist im GG auch so festgeschrieben und das möglichst über alle Berufsgruppen der Gesellschaft hinweg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Etwa, dass sie abgewählt bzw. nicht wieder gewählt werden können?.


genau, darum geht es, aber nicht in diesem Thema


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kurzer Einschub, zwischen Richter und Anwälten als Zulassung liegen Welten, da Anwalt jeder ist, der das 2. Staatsexamen mit ausreichend (4 Punkte) besteht, also 60-70% eines Jahrgangs, während Richter mal mind. 9 Punkte im 1 und 2 Staatsexamen erreichen müssen, was nie mehr als 10% eines Jahrgangs sind, eher deutlich weniger, zwischen 5-7%.



Wobei man mit einem "ausreichend" auch zum Verfassungsschutz gehen kann und dort mehr verdient als als Richter.

Allgemein, bin ich aber mittlerweile der Meinung, dass sich das Video jeder Jura-Erstsemester anschauen sollte:


DKK007 schrieb:


> @IU: Ich verweise mal noch auf den Song aus der heutigen Folge 10 von Kroymann: Song: "Verboten" - Kroymann | YouTube


Und dann noch mal die Studieninhalte kritisch betrachten und überdenken.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Die Forderung danach, dass ein Politiker zumindest halbwegs qualifiziert sein soll, hat was mit Monarchie oder Diktatur zu tun? Wenn, dann würde es am ehesten in die Richtung der Technokratie gehen, aber selbst das ist ein riesiger Schritt und war nicht gemeint.


Nein, es gibt halt keine zentrale Instanz die hier kontrollieren kann wer ein guter Politiker ist.

Btw
Ne Physikerin (Merkel) hat die Laufzeit der AKWs nach Fukushima wieder verkürzt. Soviel zu Experten.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man mit einem "ausreichend" auch zum Verfassungsschutz gehen kann und dort mehr verdient als als Richter.


Ähm nö
Das höchste was ein Richter bekommen kann ist R13 >14k im Monat und beim VS ist bei B9 also etwa >12k im Monat.
Aber auch nach unten sieht es nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man mit einem "ausreichend" auch zum Verfassungsschutz gehen kann und dort mehr verdient als als Richter.
> 
> Allgemein, bin ich aber mittlerweile der Meinung, dass sich das Video jeder Jura-Erstsemester anschauen sollte:
> 
> Und dann noch mal die Studieninhalte kritisch betrachten und überdenken.



Beim Bundesverfassunsschutz musst du aber eine Bewerbung schreiben und ein Auswahlverfahren durchlaufen, das ist beim Anwalt nicht der Fall. Übrigens durchlaufen Richter neben den Zugangsvoraussetzungen auch noch ein Auswahlverfahren.
JEDER der das 2. Staatsexamen besteht kann sich  bei der Anwaltskammer melden und wird dann automatisch für alle Amtsgerichte in Deutschland zugelassen und kann sich ein Schild ans Haus nageln.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das höchste was ein Richter bekommen kann ist R13 >14k im Monat und beim VS ist bei B9 also etwa >12k im Monat.



Es ging um den Einstieg.


----------



## keinnick (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Vorteil, daran, dass jeder mitmachen kann. Du kannst dich auch selbst zu Wahl stellen und es besser machen.


In der Theorie ja. In der Praxis sieht es doch aber eher so aus, dass sich die Posten gegenseitig zugeschanzt werden, wenn man weiß, wem man in den Hintern kriechen muss. Oder wie soll man sich sonst erklären, dass Frau von der Leyen zur Verteidigungsministerin (sicher eine Fachfrau auf dem Gebiet) ernannt wurde oder ein Sparkassenkaufmann momentan den Gesundheitsminister spielt?


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bei Führungspositionen ist die Devise "Breite statt Tiefe"


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



keinnick schrieb:


> Oder wie soll man sich sonst erklären, dass Frau von der Leyen zur Verteidigungsministerin (sicher eine Fachfrau auf dem Gebiet) ernannt wurde oder ein Sparkassenkaufmann momentan den Gesundheitsminister spielt?



Na ja, wenn man so bedenkt, wer schon alles Verteidigungsminister war, ist es recht egal, was Flinten Uschi so verzapft hat.
Über den Verkehrsminister müssen wir ja nicht reden und Altmaier als Wirtschaftsminister ist auch eine Fehlbesetzung.
Aber bei Regierungsposten ging es ja noch nie um Kompetenz. Es geht einfach darum ein Gesicht in die Kamera zu halten. Den Job machen letztendlich andere.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man so bedenkt, wer schon alles Verteidigungsminister war, ist es recht egal, was Flinten Uschi so verzapft hat.



Wobei man sagen muss: Verteidigungsminister/in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zu sein ist selbst dann, wenn du theoretisch alles gründlich und richtig machen würdest, ein ungefähr so dankbarer Posten wie Landwirtschaftsminister in der ehemaligen Sowjetunion: Du sollst unter Bedingungen, die du nicht steuern kannst, Aufgaben erfüllen, die sich widersprechen und Ziele erreichen, die sich entweder ebenso widersprechen, oder die unerreichbar sind, oder die dir, wenn du sie selbst formulieren solltest, auf alle Fälle aus irgend einer dominanten Ecke orkanartigen Gegenwind eintragen.

Deshalb hat die Bundesrepublik diese Amt modifiziert. Es ist seit Jahrzehnten entweder der letzte Strafposten vor dem politischen Rauswurf ODER eine Art Schikane, die jeden in der Nomenklatur treffen kann und für die man mit einem ruhigen Posten danach belohnt wird.
In jedem Fall hat man Narrenfreiheit, denn die politische Karriere war entweder ohnehin bereits vor Amtsantritt beendet oder man hat nur den Sitz für den nächsten Pechvogel warmgehalten.
Es wird jedoch gar nicht mehr erwartet, dass auf dem Posten irgend jemand irgend etwas Sinnvolles zustande bekommt. Nicht allzu viele Schäden oder Skandale wären nett, aber selbst das ist kein Muss. Hauptsache, jemand macht es.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Rechtsextremismus: Polizei hebt mutmassliche Terrorzelle aus | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/razzien-rechtsextremisten-103.html schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Razzien in sechs Bundesländern ist die Polizei gegen eine mutmaßliche rechtsextreme Terrorzelle vorgegangen. Zwölf Männer wurden festgenommen. Unter den Verdächtigen ist ein Polizeibeamter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wieder ein Einzelfall:

*"... In Zusammenhang mit den Razzien ist ein Verwaltungsmitarbeiter der Polizei in NRW suspendiert worden. ..."*
Rechtsterroristen: Razzia im Landkreis Uelzen und in Minden


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In der Polizei sind Rechtsextreme auch nicht deutlich häufiger als im Gesellschaftlichen Durchschnitt. Eher weniger.
Aber ja, jeder einzelne ist einer zu viel und gehört entlassen.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In dem Fall sollte aber mehr als eine Entlassung folgen, aber ich bin bei dir.
Schön zu sehen, das die Sicherheitsbehörden mobil machen, das ist der zweite Fall binnen Tagen, der dritte oder Vierte in diesem Jahr, langsam kommt Bewegung in die Sache und es wird überall aufgeräumt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das ist das maximale was Disziplinar möglich ist. Alles andere liegt in der Hand der Justiz.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> In dem Fall sollte aber mehr als eine Entlassung folgen, aber ich bin bei dir.
> Schön zu sehen, das die Sicherheitsbehörden mobil machen, das ist der zweite Fall binnen Tagen, der dritte oder Vierte in diesem Jahr, langsam kommt Bewegung in die Sache und es wird überall aufgeräumt.



Wobei das halt immer noch sehr wenige Festnahmen sind, im Vergleich dazu, das es 12000 Rechtsextreme gibt.


Edit: Interesse an "Kleinen Waffenscheinen" ruecklaeufig | MDR.DE

Die Polizei warnt auch davor, sich ohne Sachkunde eine Waffe zuzulegen.

____________________

l+f: Achtung: Gefaehrliches Kinderspielzeug | heise online
In Zeiten des Fachkräftemangels bekommen die Kinder dann vielleicht gleich einen Job angeboten.
Metasploit ist im Kali oder Parrot übrigens schon direkt dabei. Mir fehlt gerade nur noch der WiFi Pineapple.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Die Polizei sollte einfach mal viel lockerer werden.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B4C_hk-s3Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin da immer noch zwiespältig. Sicher haben solchen Menschen bei der Polizei nichts zu suchen, ich als liebender Menschen bin gerade bei sehr jungen Menschen trotzdem erst einmal für genaues Bewerten, für massives "einnorden" und Weiterbildungsseminare. Auch wenn Rausschmeißen und bestrafen wie eine angemessene Strafe klingt, verpfuscht man mit diesen Jugendsünden Menschen ihr Leben. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der oder die eine oder andere in den rechtsextrmeen Untergrund abwandert, ist gegeben.



Wohin der eine oder andere privat abwandert, kannst du aber nicht über den Job entscheiden. Umgekehrt ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass eine Person in diesem Alter und mit dieser Einstellung durch Bildungsmaßnahmen noch zu einem aktiven Verteidiger der demokratischen Ordnung wird. Entweder derjenige hält einfach die falschen Werte hoch, oder er hat einfach keinen Bock drauf, sich überhaupt größere Gedanken über "richtig" und "falsch" zu machen und Vorbeter zu hinterfragen. Beides wären Mängel, die einen Einsatz als Amtsperson ausschließen. Hier geht es nicht um Strafe, hier geht es um Schadensbegrenzung auf Seiten der Polizei.

Eine entsprechende Schadensbegrenzung auf Seite des Individuums zu schaffen, wäre zwar auf den ersten Blick auch wünschenswert, aber wie soll das aussehen? Du fordert hier wortwörtlich Umerziehungsanstalten für Jugendliche, ggf. sogar für junge Erwachsene (Mindestalter in der Position, in der sie sich befanden: 16,5 Jahre) mit unerwünschter politischer Meinung.




Slezer schrieb:


> Ab welchem Jahr kann man das in der Pfeife rauchen und in welchem Bundesland?
> 
> Nur damit ich es weiß wo ich einzustufen bin



Typischerweise immer 10-15 Jahre hinter demjenigen, der gerade die Aussage trifft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

So siehts aus....






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w7yVXG4t6Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Kindesmissbrauch wurde bei einem annähernd gleich alten Partner noch nie verurteilt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und wieder ein Einzelfall zum Sammeln. Das Kartenspiel der Einzelfälle wird voller und voller:

Hamm: Polizei "bestuerzt" ueber Terrorverdacht gegen Mitarbeiter - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Sparanus (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Roti du bist genial, wenn ein Flüchtling was anstellt kann einer von der AfD deinen Post kopieren und muss nur den Link austauschen.

Lass diesen hetzerischen Populismus einfach sein.


----------



## JePe (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

10 Tote in Hanau, rassisitisches Motiv vermutet.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Uniter – Wikipedia

Hat mit Hanau jetzt nichts zu tun.
Aber die sind gefährlich.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



JePe schrieb:


> 10 Tote in Hanau, rassisitisches Motiv vermutet.


Geisteskranker Rechtsextremer *Begriff einfügen*

Der rechte Terror schlägt leider wieder zu.

Edit:
Scheinbar sogar ein studierter Mensch...


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das schützt anscheinend nicht vor Geisteskrankheit, wobei die hier wohl eher nicht pathologisch ist, da der Mann ja absolut normal leben konnte und in der Lage war seinen Beruf auszuüben.
Soziopathische Züge sind auf  alle Fälle vorhanden

Hanau: Taeter veroeffentlichte ausfuehrliches Bekennerschreiben - DER SPIEGEL

Gemeinsamkeiten zu Halle sind offentlich das auch hier keine Frauen (oder Beziehungen) im Leben eine Rolle gespielt haben  und man auch hier mit der Mutter zusammengewohnt hat, als sehr erwachsener Mann.

Anscheinend ist solch eine Spezies ziemlich anfällig sich mit den neuen Medien zu radikalisieren, und in die aberwitzigsten VTs einzutauchen, mir macht es echt Angst was bei einigen im Hirn rumspukt, teilweise kann man Anfänge davon ja auch hier im Forum sehen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ja man muss dem sehr gut auf den Grund gehen.
Jetzt nur Verbindungen zur AfD zu ziehen finde ich zu einfach, das war auch für einen Rechtsextremisten unglaublich radikal, die sind ja idR. auch nicht darauf aus sich selbst+Mutter zu töten.

Aber auch schlimm wie diese Tat wieder von jemanden wie Erdogan instrumentalisiert wird...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> ... wobei die hier wohl eher nicht pathologisch ist, da der Mann ja absolut normal leben konnte und in der Lage war seinen Beruf auszuüben.....


Es ist immer der Versuch, übliche rechtsextreme Täter als Geisteskrank abzutun. Auch Hitler war nicht geisteskrank, ganz im Gegenteil. Was wir hier wieder sehen ist das, was Rechtsextreme halt so machen, wenn man sie lässt. Seit Jahrzehnten lässt man diese potentiellen Mörder als vermeintlich harmlose Spinner gewähren. Und ja, das ist Kritik an Polizei, Politik, Justiz und Medien, die den rechten Sumpf viel zu lange ignorierten. Das nach den Taten der letzten Jahre endlich aufgewacht wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es wird wie üblich kleingeredet, verharmlost und keine Konsequenzen haben.

Mein Mitgleid gilt den Opfern und ihren Angehörigen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Sorry meine Liebe,

was willst du denn als Politik, Polizei, Gesellschaft oder Medien gegen solche Leute wie aus Halle und Hanau machen, die nie in ihrem Leben auffällig geworden sind?
Die Typen waren bei keinen Veranstaltungen oder sind sonst wie aufgefallen, erzähle mal bitte deine Strategie dagegen, das Phenomen kennen wir doch genauso aus der Islamisten Szene, wo plötzlich Leute aus dem Nichts auftauchen.
Bitte schalte deine Ratio ein und vermische z.B. nicht den NSU mit z.B. Hanau oder Halle. Auch dir sollte anhand unseres Wissens die Unterschiede mehr als deutlich auffallen.
Immer den Staat für alles haftbar zu machen führt nicht immer zur Lösung, vielleicht sollten wir als Gesellschaft uns mal an die eigene Nase fassen, da ich hier eindeutig wie auch in Halle, dem unmittelbaren Umfeld (Eltern, Geschwister etc), zumindestens nach meinen Informationen eine deutliche Mitverantwortung gebe.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist immer der Versuch, übliche rechtsextreme Täter als Geisteskrank abzutun. Auch Hitler war nicht geisteskrank, ganz im Gegenteil. Was wir hier wieder sehen ist das, was Rechtsextreme halt so machen, wenn man sie lässt. Seit Jahrzehnten lässt man diese potentiellen Mörder als vermeintlich harmlose Spinner gewähren. Und ja, das ist Kritik an Polizei, Politik, Justiz und Medien, die den rechten Sumpf viel zu lange ignorierten. Das nach den Taten der letzten Jahre endlich aufgewacht wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es wird wie üblich kleingeredet, verharmlost und keine Konsequenzen haben.
> 
> Mein Mitgleid gilt den Opfern und ihren Angehörigen.



Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, war der mutmaßliche Täter nie auffällig. Es gab keinerlei Hinweise.
Eine solche Tat kannst du daher nicht verhindern. Einzig ein anwesender Polizist hätte vermutlich mit Waffeneinsatz die Morde verhindern können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> was willst du denn als Politik, Polizei, Gesellschaft oder Medien gegen solche Leute wie aus Halle und Hanau machen, die nie in ihrem Leben auffällig geworden sind?


- 95% des Hasses, der Lügen und der Verdrehungen im Netz löschen
- Konsequent gegen rechte Vereinigungen wie Kameradschaften vorgehen, damit diese Keimzellen des Hasses ihr Gift nicht spucken können
- Eine Polizeikultur erzeugen, die keine rassistischen Verhaltensmuster zeigt, und jedem MItbürger das Gefühl von Neutralität vermittelt.
- Eine Presse, die Taten beim Namen nennt und nicht wie die Bild rassistisch Droht. Da reichen einfache Millionenstrafen und das hört auf
- usw.

Wir alle können noch deutlicher und offener gegen jedes kleinkarierte fremdenfeindliche Gedankengut vorgehen. Darauf will ich hinaus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, war der  mutmaßliche Täter nie auffällig. Es gab keinerlei Hinweise..


Dann warte doch ab, was die Ermittlungen ergeben und was er wo im Netz verbreitet hat. Da ist doch niemand aus dem Nichts und der Leere seiner Gedanken zum Täter geworden, Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass sich dieser Täter tausende Stunden in radikalisierenden Plätzen wie Facebook herumgetrieben hat. Was passiert denn mit harmlosen Menschen, wenn sie ein Trommelfeuer aus Verschwörungstheorien und rassistischer Kackscheiße zu hören bekommen, ohne das gegengesteuert wird? 

Geh in heutige Schulen und schau Dir an, was toleriert wird, geh in Universitäten und höre die die AfD Parolen an, die immer lauter werden und via Whatsapp und anderen von Student zu Student weiter gegeben werden. Und was machen wir? Wir schauen weg und diskutieren, ob massive Lügen im Netz, Hetze und andere rasssistische Kackscheiße _"der Meinungsfreiheit"_ entspricht. Wir sehen Gerichte, die übelste Anfeindungen damit relativieren, dass so ein Verhalten in bestimmten Gruppen "normal" ist. 

Sprache formt Gedanken. Das verdrängen zu viele.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist immer der Versuch, übliche rechtsextreme Täter als Geisteskrank abzutun. Auch Hitler war nicht geisteskrank, ganz im Gegenteil. Was wir hier wieder sehen ist das, was Rechtsextreme halt so machen, wenn man sie lässt. Seit Jahrzehnten lässt man diese potentiellen Mörder als vermeintlich harmlose Spinner gewähren.


Hitler war schon größenwahnsinnig. Und von seinem Rassenwahn getrieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hitler war schon größenwahnsinnig. Und von seinem Rassenwahn getrieben.


Das reden sich die "Normalen" gerne ein. 

_"... »Es gibt Ungeheuer, aber es sind zu wenige, als dass sie wirklich  gefährlich werden könnten. Wer gefährlicher ist, das sind die normalen  Menschen.« Die Worte des italienischen Schriftstellers und  **-Überlebenden Primo Levi sind Programm und Leitfaden des Buches  »Stuttgarter NS-Täter – Vom Mitläufer zum Massenmörder« ..."_
>>Gefaehrlicher sind die normalen Menschen<< 

Oder lies dieses Buch: 
*Irre - Wir behandeln die Falschen: *
Unser Problem sind die Normalen - Eine heitere Seelenkunde: Manfred Luetz mit Kommentare von Eckart von Hirschhausen


Einfach mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann warte doch ab, was die Ermittlungen ergeben und was er wo im Netz verbreitet hat. Da ist doch niemand aus dem Nichts und der Leere seiner Gedanken zum Täter geworden, Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass sich dieser Täter tausende Stunden in radikalisierenden Plätzen wie Facebook herumgetrieben hat. Was passiert denn mit harmlosen Menschen, wenn sie ein Trommelfeuer aus Verschwörungstheorien und rassistischer Kackscheiße zu hören bekommen, ohne das gegengesteuert wird?



Wahrscheinlich kommt raus, dass er Ego Shooter gespielt hat.


----------



## Poulton (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> was willst du denn als Politik, Polizei, Gesellschaft oder Medien gegen  solche Leute wie aus Halle und Hanau machen, die nie in ihrem Leben  auffällig geworden sind?


Sicher das die nie auffällig geworden sind? Ich fühle mich bei solchen Taten auch immer an den Amoklauf von Erfurt erinnert, wo versäumt wurde, z.B. den schulpsychologischen Dienst rechtzeitig einzuschalten. (Auch wenn der Täter da um einiges jünger war, als der bei der jetzigen Tat.)


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich sitze nicht beim BKA, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenn es Auffälligkeitein gegeben hätte, wir das jetzt wüßten (Halle), bei Amri und Ernst ist das ja sehr schnell herausgekommen.
Hier muss man jetzt ein paar Tage abwarten, aber so wie es die Polizei öffentlich mitgeteilt hat, war der Typ ein völlig Unbekannter und auch völlig unauffällig, wurde ja auch wegen seinen Waffen (Sportschütze) überprüft.

Was wir natürlich nicht wissen ist, was sein unmittelbares Umfeld mitbekommen hat und warum niemand eingeschritten ist, aber da kann ja kaum die Öffentlichkeit, Polizei. Politik oder Medien etwas dafür.
Das ganze erinnert mich als Analogie immer an Kindesmissbrauch, wo das Umfeld auch zu 90% dicht hält und man ohne Hinweise keine Chance hat, einzugreifen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hitler war schon größenwahnsinnig. Und von seinem Rassenwahn getrieben.


Wahnhaft ja, aber etwas das als psychische Krankheit gilt war es eher nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wahnhaft ja, aber etwas das als psychische Krankheit gilt war es eher nicht.



Um das mal abzuschließen, die Krankenakte Hitler ist ein ziemliches Mysterium und keiner kann Heute sagen, was da wirklich abgegangen ist, weil die Cocktails die er seit 1936 regelmäßig von Morell gespritzt bekommen hat, alles enthalten haben, vom blanken Aufputschmittel (Kokain bis Amphetamin), als auch Downers zur gegebenen Zeit. Keiner kann heute sagen was diese Cocktails/Drogen für eine Auswirkung auf eine wohl schon "angeschlagene" Psyche  gehabt haben. Von gar keiner bis immenser Auswirkung ist alles möglich, aber einfach unmöglich aufzuklären und somit das Fischen im trüben.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Um das mal abzuschließen, die Krankenakte Hitler ist ein ziemliches Mysterium und keiner kann Heute sagen, was da wirklich abgegangen ist, weil die Cocktails die er seit 1936 regelmäßig von Morell gespritzt bekommen hat, alles enthalten haben, vom blanken Aufputschmittel (Kokain bis Amphetamin), als auch Downers zur gegebenen Zeit. Keiner kann heute sagen was diese Cocktails/Drogen für eine Auswirkung auf eine wohl schon "angeschlagene" Psyche  gehabt haben. Von gar keiner bis immenser Auswirkung ist alles möglich, aber einfach unmöglich aufzuklären und somit das Fischen im trüben.



Sein Weltbild kennt man aber schon länger als 1936


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> weil die Cocktails die er seit 1936 regelmäßig


Bis zur Machtergreifung war er aber ein ganz "Normaler", als er "Mein Krampf" schrieb auch. Naja, so normal, wie einen die Gräuel des ersten Weltkrieges gelassen haben. Das Menschen an der Macht irre werden, ist eine andere Sache. Aber er war schon 1933 ein jämmerliches Arschloch.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - 95% des Hasses, der Lügen und der Verdrehungen im Netz löschen
> - Konsequent gegen rechte Vereinigungen wie Kameradschaften vorgehen, damit diese Keimzellen des Hasses ihr Gift nicht spucken können
> - Eine Polizeikultur erzeugen, die keine rassistischen Verhaltensmuster zeigt, und jedem MItbürger das Gefühl von Neutralität vermittelt.
> - Eine Presse, die Taten beim Namen nennt und nicht wie die Bild rassistisch Droht. Da reichen einfache Millionenstrafen und das hört auf
> ...



ist halt das Werk alternativer Medien, die sich voll mit Verschwörungstheorien und Fremdenhass in die Köpfe anfälliger kranker Menschen Einhämmern. 
Die Alternative zur "Lügenpresse und öffentlich rechtlicher rundfunk"  bildet diese Armee von Solchen aus.


Und solche Leute konsumieren still/Unaufällig und heimlich und schlagen unerwartet zu,wird schwer da vorzugehen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das bestreite ich doch auch gar nicht Sparamus, mein Post ist auf gar keinen Fall als eine Relativierung zu verstehen. Sein Rassenhass und seine massive Soziapathie stehen außer jeder Frage, er ist vollumfänglich für alles Verantwortlich.
Mir ging es eher darum, das man heute nicht mehr genau nachstellen kann, ob Hitler bei seinen täglichen mikromanagement Entscheidungen während des Krieges (besonders ab Winter 1941), immer im geistig klaren Zusatnd war.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich werfe dir auch keine Relativierung vor, nur dass du etwas am eigentlichen Punkt vorbei argumentiert hast.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> ist halt das Werk alternativer Medien.


Darum ist ein Weg der rechten Horden immer, gute und kritische Medien zu reduzieren. Wer schreit ständig_ "GEZ Geführen abschaffen" _und wer gröhlt mit?

In den privaten Medien ist eindeutig eine Machtkonzentratioon zu erleben. Zu meiner Kindheit hatte fast jede Stadt eine unabhängige Tageszeitung, heute bestimmen eine handvoll großer Medienkonzerne das, was pupliziert wird. Auch da könnte der Gesetzgeber einschreiten und Machtkonzentrationen reduzieren sowie durch Subventionen und Steuervorteile kleine Zeitungen fördern.

Aber ich komme vom Thema ab, geht es hier weniger um gesellschaftliche Lösungen, denn das Sammeln und Dokumentieren der Verfehlungen unserer Polizei, an die ganz andere Maßstäbe gesetzt werden müssen, als an "normale" Mitbürger. Wer das Machtmonopol bekommt, hat ohne Sünde zu sein. Denn die Polizei ist die einzige, die "den ersten Stein werfen darf". Also im übertragenen Sinne, bevor gleich dieser der nächste Rechte hinter dem Busch hervorspringt und davon fabuliert, wer Steine schmeißt und wo es Steinigungen gibt. Denn beides ist hier verboten, ganz im Gegensatz zum Schlagstock der Polizei, zu deren Würgegriffen usw.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das reden sich die "Normalen" gerne ein...
> 
> ... Einfach mal drüber nachdenken


Ist halt die Frage was ist noch "Normal" und was ist "unnormal".
Für mich war das was die Nazis getrieben haben natürlich nicht normal.
Und auch ihre Ideologien und Ziele.
Hitler war definitiv größenwahnsinnig. Sonst hätte er sich auch niemals auf einen Krieg an sovielen Fronten eingelassen und auf die Ratschläge seiner Generäle gehört.
Auch das er bis zum Schluß noch Kinder als Kanonenfutter verheizt hat spricht für sich.
Und dann hat er sich zu guter letzt noch feige die Kugel gegeben im Bunker.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Anm:
Der Kampf bis zum letzten Mann war auch eine Folge der Erfahrungen von 1918.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich war das was die Nazis getrieben haben natürlich nicht normal.


"Nazi" ist ein ganz schwacher Begriff, viel weniger als Rechtsradikaler oder NSAfD Mitglied. Nazi war 1945 in Deutschland jeder, zumindest für die Alliierten. Und würdest Du jetzt sagen_ "Der Deutsche an sich ist nicht normal?"_ Ich sage das nicht. Normal ist immer eine Definition des häufigsten Verhaltens, des Durchschnitts, oder eben der Norm. 

Ist es normal, Tiere unter bestialischen Bedingungen einzusperren und zu halten? Für uns ist das normal. Spätere Zeiten werden uns darum auch anders bewerten als wir es selber tun. Normalität wird kulturell definiert. Die verantwortlichen Nazis waren alles andere als geisteskrank. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es waren rationale Überzeugungstäter.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> "Nazi" ist ein ganz schwacher Begriff, viel weniger als Rechtsradikaler oder NSAfD Mitglied. Nazi war 1945 in Deutschland jeder, zumindest für die Alliierten.


Da braucht man jetzt auch gar nicht drauf rumreiten, ist doch klar das ich die Verantwortlichen meine.



> Und würdest Du jetzt sagen_ "Der Deutsche an sich ist nicht normal?"_ Ich sage das nicht. Normal ist immer eine Definition des häufigsten Verhaltens, des Durchschnitts, oder eben der Norm.


Achso. Das häufigste Verhalten waren leider damals die Verbrechen die man begangen hat. Weil fast alle mitgemacht haben. Ob wissentlich oder nicht. Aber normal ist das trotzdem nicht.



> Die verantwortlichen Nazis waren alles andere als geisteskrank. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es waren rationale Überzeugungstäter.


Klar waren sie noch zurechnungsfähig und wußten genau was sie taten.
Aber das war alles andere als normal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es bewegt sich langsam etwas und schwarze Schafe werden zumindest gesucht und entfernt:

_Reichskriegsflaggen am Balkon: Die Polizei Hamm hat Details zu einem  Mitarbeiter bekannt gegeben, der eine rechtsextreme Gruppe unterstützt  haben soll. Zwei weitere Verdachtsfälle rechter Gesinnung werden  geprüft._
Polizei Hamm verdaechtigt zwei weitere Mitarbeiter "rechter Gesinnung" - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das das alte "Schlachtschiff" auf seine alten Tage wirklich noch richtig aufwacht, hätte ich nicht gedacht, hoffentlich von anhaltender Natur.

Hanau-Anschlag alamiert Union und SPD: Grosse Koalition gegen den Terror - DER SPIEGEL



> Doch auch das ist bemerkenswert: Seehofer wandte sich am Freitag entschieden dagegen, die rechtsterroristischen Anschläge in irgendeiner Form zu relativieren. Zu sagen, "aber wir haben doch auch einen Linksextremismus", akzeptiere er "überhaupt nicht", sagte der CSU-Minister. Den gebe es und man bekämpfe ihn auch. Aber man dürfe damit nicht "die Gefährdungslage, die hohe Gefährdungslage durch Antisemitismus, Rechtsextremismus und Terrorismus" relativieren.
> 
> Auch die Verantwortung des Täters unter Verweis auf Verwirrtheit zu relativieren, wolle er nicht akzeptieren, sagte Seehofer. "Der rassistische Hintergrund dieser Tat ist aus meiner Sicht vollkommen unbestritten und kann durch nichts relativiert werden." AfD-Fraktionschef Alexander Gauland hatte Vorwürfe nach einer indirekten Mitverantwortung seiner Partei zurückgewiesen und von einem "offensichtlich völlig geistig verwirrten Täter" gesprochen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wird er gleichzeitig nutzen um die Überwachung aller Bürger auszuweiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry meine Liebe,
> 
> was willst du denn als Politik, Polizei, Gesellschaft oder Medien gegen solche Leute wie aus Halle und Hanau machen, die nie in ihrem Leben auffällig geworden sind?



"Auffallen" kann jemand nur da, wo man hinguckt. Bekanntermaßen kann man in Deutschland als Rechtsextremist Polizistinnen erschießen, ohne dass das als rechter Terror auffällig wird. Hier wurde scheinbar eine rechtsextreme Internetseite betrieben, hingeschaut hat aber niemand. Rege Nutzung andere extremistischer Online-Inhalte war ebenfalls gegeben - unwahrscheinlich, dass dies ausschließlich passiv geschah. Aber in entsprechenden Foren und Netzwerken hat wieder niemand ein Auge offen gehalten.

Aber unabhängig von der Vorhersehbarkeit der Motivation steht hier mal wieder die Frage nach dem Waffenrecht im Raum. Soweit nachvollziehbar war er nur Sportschütze, hatte also keinerlei Grund dafür, Munition und Waffe außerhalb des Schießstandes zu führen. Trotzdem durfte er, und alle anderen derartigen "Sportler" beides überall mit hinnehmen. Wozu? In diesem Fall zum Morden...




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sitze nicht beim BKA, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenn es Auffälligkeitein gegeben hätte, wir das jetzt wüßten (Halle), bei Amri und Ernst ist das ja sehr schnell herausgekommen.



Ernst war mehrfach vorbestrafter Täter, wurde aber nach vermeintlichem Ende seiner kriminellen Karriere nicht mehr beachtet. Amri war islamistischer Extremist, das ist eine andere Kategorie, in deren Beobachtung primär die Union die letzten zwei Jahrzehnte massiv investiert hat. Aber mit allgemeiner Aufmerksamkeit auf dem rechten Auge ist es weiterhin nicht weit her, da sollte man sich von der einen Terrorzelle vor ein paar Tagen nicht täuschen lassen. Bislang sind die Staatsschützer schon reichlich damit beschäftigt, nur den Rechtsextremismus im Staatsapparat im Auge zu behalten.



> Das ganze erinnert mich als Analogie immer an Kindesmissbrauch, wo das Umfeld auch zu 90% dicht hält und man ohne Hinweise keine Chance hat, einzugreifen.



Sexuelle Kindesmissbrauch, der vermutlich gemeint ist, findet intim statt. Politische Radikalisierung dagegen meist in einer und durch eine Öffentlichkeit.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bis zur Machtergreifung war er aber ein ganz "Normaler", als er "Mein Krampf" schrieb auch. Naja, so normal, wie einen die Gräuel des ersten Weltkrieges gelassen haben. Das Menschen an der Macht irre werden, ist eine andere Sache. Aber er war schon 1933 ein jämmerliches Arschloch.



Man muss sich in Deutschland mal davon verabschieden, dass es Kategorien wie "normal" und "nicht normal" gibt. Alle Menschen mögen gleich berechtigt sein, aber es sind nicht alle Menschen gleich. Sondern eher alle unterschiedlich. Und Hitler war ein guter Netzwerker, ein voll handlungsfähiges Individuum, ein motivierender Redner und ein skrupelloses Arschloch mit einem enormen, irrationalen Hass. Für den er übrigens genau so viele und genauso gute Vorlagen hatte, wie sie heutige Rechtspopulisten heutigen Rechtsextremen liefern.
Man kann vergleiche zum Durchschnitts-Michel und zum sabbernden Psychopathen in der Zwangsjacke ziehen, aber nur weil man jeweils Unterschiede findet, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der eine oder der andere "normal" wäre. Bestenfalls ist einer "durchschnittlich".




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In den privaten Medien ist eindeutig eine Machtkonzentratioon zu erleben. Zu meiner Kindheit hatte fast jede Stadt eine unabhängige Tageszeitung, heute bestimmen eine handvoll großer Medienkonzerne das, was pupliziert wird. Auch da könnte der Gesetzgeber einschreiten und Machtkonzentrationen reduzieren sowie durch Subventionen und Steuervorteile kleine Zeitungen fördern.



Die Einfluss einzelner Nachrichtenredaktionen/-organisationen auf die Berichterstattung ist zwar mittlerweile bedenklich, aber Ursache dafür sind nicht die verschwindenden Zeitungen. Sondern die verschwindendenen Leser. Und das nicht nur, weil das Zeitungssterben eine Folge des mangelnden Interesses der möchtegern Bürger an den Geschehnissen um sie herum ist, sondern ganz einfach weil viele Zeitungen, die sowieso keiner liest, auch nichts zur Meinungsbildung beitragen können. Erst recht keine Lokal- und Regionalzeitungen, die die Auswahl für den einzelnen in seinem jeweiligen Ort kaum erhöhen. Was wir bräuchten, sind mindestens ein halbes Dutzend deutschlandweite Tageszeitungsredaktionen und noch einmal soviele für Magazine-, für TV- und für Online-Nachrichten, die auch alle eine wenigstens jeweils sechsstellige Personenzahl erreichen sollten. Stattdessen haben wir afaik Springer, Burda, SZ, Spiegel und ÖR. Also gerade mal 4 statt 24. RTL, Pro7/Sat1 und TAZ existieren zwar noch auf dem Papier, produzieren aber entweder kaum eigenen Content beziehungsweise haben eine geringere Reichweite als Desinformationsangebote wie z.B. RT. Youtube scheffelt währenddessen Millionen mit Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hier setzt der Verfassungsschutz übrigens alle möglichen Mittel ein. Das dient auch wirklich dem Staatsschutz, wirklich, die Barbarasierung im öffentlichen Leben ist nicht hinnehmbar, oder doch?
Terrorabwehrzentrum im Einsatz gegen satirisch verfremdete Plakate | Telepolis

Hinweis: Barbara. (@ich_bin_barbara) • Instagram-Fotos und -Videos


----------



## Mahoy (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier setzt der Verfassungsschutz übrigens alle möglichen Mittel ein. Das dient auch wirklich dem Staatsschutz, wirklich, die Barbarasierung im öffentlichen Leben ist nicht hinnehmbar, oder doch?
> Terrorabwehrzentrum im Einsatz gegen satirisch verfremdete Plakate | Telepolis



Richtig so! Keine Gnade bei Wehrkraftzersetzern, die einen Schaden in mindestens zweistelliger Höhe am Wehretat und damit an UNSEREN Steuergeldern verursachen!einself!11!!!
Für die Feststellung der genauen Schadenshöhe gibt es sicherlich geeignete Berater ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Sobald ein Polizist nicht stramm rechts ist, geht der Ärger los
Polizist David Maass ueber die AfD und den Antifaschismus - Politik - jetzt.de

So langsam bewertet man alte Fälle neu. Warum sollte es auch eine rechtsextreme Tat sein, wenn ein gegen Rechtsradikale vorgehender Mitbürger erschossen werden sollte. So lief das die letzten Jahrzehnte ab und darauf konnten sich Rechtsextreme verlassen. Einstellung des Verfahrens:
Mordfall Walter Luebcke: Ist Stephan Ernst ein Wiederholungstaeter? - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Mahoy (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sobald ein Polizist nicht stramm rechts ist, geht der Ärger los
> Polizist David Maass ueber die AfD und den Antifaschismus - Politik - jetzt.de



Das ist tendenziös formuliert. Formal muss ermittelt werden, wenn eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde eingeht. So eine Untersuchung dient ja auch dazu, die Vorwürfe zu entkräften. Da Faschismus konträr zum Recht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland steht (Welches zu schützen ich damals einen Eid abgelegt habe, was Polizisten meines Wissens auch tun ...), sehe ich das eher positiv - nicht nur die Polizei braucht solche Präzedenzfälle.

Was ich wenig zeitgemäß finde ist die Vorgabe, dass Polizisten im Regelfall nicht öffentlich zu ihrer politischen Einstellung bekennen dürfen. Damit werden Probleme nur versteckt, nicht behoben. Die Aufrechten werden zum Schweigen verurteilt und die eher wackelig zur Verfassung stehenden Beamten bauen Untergrund-Netzwerke auf. Entscheidend ist doch, das die politische Haltung, egal welche, der Beamten keinen Einfluss auf ihr dienstliches Handeln haben soll - und das lässt sich viel leichter prüfen, wenn man die Haltung kennt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ich wenig zeitgemäß finde ist die Vorgabe, dass Polizisten im Regelfall nicht öffentlich zu ihrer politischen Einstellung bekennen dürfen.



Ist die politische Orientierung nicht Privatsache? 
Niemand fragt doch jemanden nach seiner sexuellen Orientierung, wieso muss man sich also politisch festlegen? Nur weil man Beamter ist?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist tendenziös formuliert. Formal muss ermittelt werden, wenn eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde eingeht. .


Und wer schreibt eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde, wenn ein Polizist das selbstverständlichste auf der Welt sagt? Darum geht es doch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist die politische Orientierung nicht Privatsache?


Es ging um eine öffentlich gemachte Aussage. Polizisten wie andere Beamte dürfen das nicht. In diesem Fall ist es ein Gewerkschaftler und natürlich darf er es. Das war ja keine Beschwerde von irgend einem dumpfen Troll im Internet, es war eine Ermittlung aus dem Innenministerium heraus.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist die politische Orientierung nicht Privatsache?
> Niemand fragt doch jemanden nach seiner sexuellen Orientierung, wieso muss man sich also politisch festlegen? Nur weil man Beamter ist?



Wer sagt denn, dass man es *muss*? Es geht darum, dass man es derzeit nicht *darf*.  



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wer schreibt eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde, wenn ein Polizist das selbstverständlichste auf der Welt sagt?



Irgend einer unserer hauptamtlich "besorgten Bürger", da besteht kein Zweifel. Aber auch die dürfen das, das zeichnet einen Rechtsstaat aus. Und in diesem Fall finde ich es sogar gut, weil sie sich damit höchstwahrscheinlich selbst ins Knie schießen, da der abschließende Bescheid wohl eher nicht so ausfallen wird, wie sich der Beschwerdeführende das wünscht.



> Es ging um eine öffentlich gemachte Aussage. Polizisten wie andere Beamte dürfen das nicht. In diesem Fall ist es ein Gewerkschaftler und natürlich darf er es. Das war ja keine Beschwerde von irgend einem dumpfen Troll im Internet, es war eine Ermittlung aus dem Innenministerium heraus.



Nein, das ist ja gerade das Missverständnis: Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerden werden vom Bürger gestellt und der Dienstherr ermittelt von Amts wegen. Es handelt sich *nicht* um eine intern angestoßene Untersuchung aufgrund einer unterstellten Empörung innerhalb der zuständigen Behörden.

Das steht indirekt übrigens auch so im Interview, das du verlinkt hast und welches ich nun endlich auch gelesen habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> . Es handelt sich *nicht* um eine intern angestoßene Untersuchung aufgrund einer unterstellten Empörung innerhalb der zuständigen Behörden..


Eine befreundete Polizisten erzählte mir von dem Fall, ich suchte dann schnell einen Link dazu. Gut, sie beschrieb es anders, keine Ahnung, wer Recht hat und ob der Journalist zwischen Dienstaufsichtsbewerde und interner Ermittlung differenzieren kann. Mir war das nicht klar. Dann nehme ich Wort in Gottes Ohr und hoffe das Beste.

Und ja, ich darf tendenziöse Meinungen haben. Ich bin nicht der bedinungslosen Neutralität verpflichtet.

Und hier wieder etwas zum Thema. Da kann man nur fragen: Hacjts noch?
Aachen: „***************************“-Rufe ueber Polizeifunk verbreitet - Ermittlungen gegen zwei Beamte - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Mahoy (1. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und hier wieder etwas zum Thema. Da kann man nur fragen: Hacjts noch?
> Aachen: „***************************“-Rufe ueber Polizeifunk verbreitet - Ermittlungen gegen zwei Beamte - DER SPIEGEL



So wird's gewesen sein. Rein zufällig werden in einer (im Dienst geschauten) Serie *genau* in dem Augenblick *ganz zufällig* Sieg-Heil-Rufe hörbar, als ein Kollege (Während er die Serie schaut ...) *ganz zufällig* auf die Sprechtaste kommt. Und in der ganzen Hektik, die ungewollte Übertragung zu beenden, sind *ganz zufällig* aus heiterem Himmel noch Bilder aufs Smartphone gerutscht, die nun im Rahmen der Ermittlungen untersucht werden müssen.

Solche, die Gesetze der Wahrscheinlichkeit doch arg strapazierenden, Zu- und Einzelfälle häufen sich irgendwie ...


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> zwischen Dienstaufsichtsbewerde und interner Ermittlung differenzieren kann.



Im Fall der Fälle folgt letzteres auf das erste.

Ich sehe es aber genauso wie der Polizist. Auch beim Thema AfD selbst:


			
				https://www.jetzt.de/politik/polizist-david-maass-ueber-die-afd-und-den-antifaschismus schrieb:
			
		

> Zurückrudern würde ich nicht. In Deutschland herrscht die Meinungsfreiheit. Wenn ich von der AfD spreche, dann denke ich aber natürlich vor allem an die Spitzenpolitiker. Und deren Populismus muss man gesamtgesellschaftlich entzaubern. Die Protestwähler und -wählerinnen, die es in der Partei auch gibt, darf man aber nicht ausschließen – das wäre fatal. Mit denen muss man sprechen.



Problem ist halt nur, dass eine Diskussion mit Nazis sinnlos ist, solange die in ihrer Filterblase festhängen. s.u. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann warte doch ab, was die Ermittlungen ergeben und was er wo im Netz verbreitet hat. Da ist doch niemand aus dem Nichts und der Leere seiner Gedanken zum Täter geworden, Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass sich dieser Täter tausende Stunden in radikalisierenden Plätzen wie Facebook herumgetrieben hat. Was passiert denn mit harmlosen Menschen, wenn sie ein Trommelfeuer aus Verschwörungstheorien und rassistischer Kackscheiße zu hören bekommen, ohne das gegengesteuert wird?



Kleine Ergänzung dazu, auch wenn  ich das jetzt nicht komplett neu aufwärmen will:
Universitaet Leipzig: AfD-Waehler glauben laut Studie haeufiger an Verschwoerungstheorien | ZEIT ONLINE
AfD nach Hanau: Bemuehte Maessigung?  | tagesschau.de


@Mahoy
Wobei schon das schauen des Filmes alleine Konsequenzen haben kann. Schließlich saßen die nicht auf der Dienststelle rum, sondern sollten aktiv bewachen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Was für ein Zufall, kann ja mal passieren, sicher nur ein Einzelfall:

*Göttinger Polizisten vergaßen Karton mit Beweismitteln*
_Bei Razzien gegen die Neonazigruppe "Aryan Circle Germany" stellte die  Polizei zahlreiche Beweismittel sicher. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen  gingen einige davon wieder verloren. _
"Aryan Circle"-Razzia: Goettinger Polizisten vergassen Karton mit Beweismitteln - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (6. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Gibt doch keine Probleme:
Bundeswehr: Keine Konsequenz bei Rechtsextremen | tagesschau.de
"Islamischer Staat": Keine IS-Strukturen in Deutschland? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (7. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt doch keine Probleme:
> Bundeswehr: Keine Konsequenz bei Rechtsextremen | tagesschau.de


Ich empfehle mal das Studium der Vorschriften und Gesetze, dann fällt auf, dass da etwas nicht stimmen kann. 

Ein Unteroffizier meldet Rechtsextreme Vorkommnisse und wird nicht verlängert? Ja über die Verlängerung wird im BAPers in Köln entschieden und nicht auf Kompanie oder Bataillonsebene. 
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass bei FschJg Fw genug nachkommen und man dort keinen Mangel hat. 

Der Vorgesetzte unternimmt nichts? Dann macht er sich selbst strafbar und man darf sich direkt bei dem nächsten DV über den der nichts macht beschweren. 

Wenn das alles nichts hilft gibt es noch immer den Wehrbeauftragten der ganz sicher keinem falschen Korpsgeist gefangen ist.

Außerdem deckt sich nichts davon mit meiner persönlichen Erfahrung.


----------



## DKK007 (11. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn man in der eigenen Blase lebt:
AfD-Politiker Fest: Irrefuehrende Aussagen ueber rechten Terror | tagesschau.de

Wobei die Aussage von Fest, vor allem auf die AfD-Wähler selbst zutrifft:


> Selbst die rassistischen Passagen entspringen in erster Linie einer generellen Wut auf die Welt und das Gefühl, überall zu kurz gekommen zu sein.





So sieht es wirklich aus: Vertrauliches Papier: Rechtsextreme Gewalt alarmiert Europol | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (11. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man in der eigenen Blase lebt:
> AfD-Politiker Fest: Irrefuehrende Aussagen ueber rechten Terror | tagesschau.de



Wobei man hier unterstellen muss, dass es keine selektive Wahrnehmung, sondern - wieder einmal - das gezielte Streuen von Falschinformationen war.

Mit gänzlich anders lautenden Fakten konfrontiert, ruderte Herr Fest nämlich bemerkenswert schnell zurück, während man doch bei Schilderungen, an das man selbst fest glaubt, normalerweise etwas energischer darauf beharrt, dass sie korrekt wären.

(Wieder so ein Punkt, an dem die AfD, die doch alles anders und besser machen will als die "korrupten Altparteien", sich genau wie diese verhält: Ins Europaparlament werden die größten Pfeifen geschickt. )


----------



## DKK007 (11. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Jetzt wollen die Nazionalsozialisten in der AfD auch noch die Beamtung von Lehrern aufheben, um die Vermittlung von neutralem Wissen zu verhindern, bzw. diese Lehrer loszuwerden. Welche das sind, wurde vorher mit Meldeportalen erfasst. 
AfD will Anzahl der Beamten reduzieren | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das ist doch nicht rechts, das ist Neoliberal.


----------



## DKK007 (11. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es steht aber eindeutig im Artikel, das sich die Nationalsozialisten in Höckes Flügel gegen die Wirtschaftsliberalen durchgesetzt haben.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Schließt sich nicht aus, ist jedenfalls keine Forderung bei der ich auf AfD tippen würde, wenn ich sie vorgelegt bekommen würde.


----------



## DKK007 (11. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei man hier unterstellen muss, dass es keine selektive Wahrnehmung, sondern - wieder einmal - das gezielte Streuen von Falschinformationen war.
> 
> Mit gänzlich anders lautenden Fakten konfrontiert, ruderte Herr Fest nämlich bemerkenswert schnell zurück, während man doch bei Schilderungen, an das man selbst fest glaubt, normalerweise etwas energischer darauf beharrt, dass sie korrekt wären.
> 
> (Wieder so ein Punkt, an dem die AfD, die doch alles anders und besser machen will als die "korrupten Altparteien", sich genau wie diese verhält: Ins Europaparlament werden die größten Pfeifen geschickt. )



Wäre mal interessant, ob der für Bild auch solche falschen Nachrichten schreibt.


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Verfassungsschutz zu AfD-"Fluegel": Erwiesen rechtsextrem | tagesschau.de


Zu Augsburg:
BVerfG: Blosse Anwesenheit am Tatort ist nicht strafbar | LTO.de
Augsburg: Sechs Verdaechtige nach toedlicher Attacke auf Weihnachtsmarkt wieder frei - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Verfassungsschutz zu AfD-"Fluegel": Erwiesen rechtsextrem | tagesschau.de



Ja, aber ... aber ... Wer beobachtet denn nun die Linken? Haben die dafür überhaupt genug Personal? Oder muss der Verfassungsschutz jetzt vor lauter Verzweiflung doch wieder mehr Rechte einstellen (oder gar zum Chef machen), damit sich diese selbst überwachen?

Sorry, liebe Schlapphüte, aber diesen Seitenhieb konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen ...


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da wird man eine ganze Reihe Personal brauchen. 

Allein bei der Thüringer AfD von Höcke sind es 900 Mitglieder, die nun zu überwachen sind. 
AfD Thueringen – Wikipedia

<Edit 2 - 23.03.2020>
Die gesamte AfD Thüringen wurde am 12.03.2020 vom dortigen Landesverfassungsschutz als Verdachtsfall eingestuft:
Bjoern Hoeckes Thueringer AfD-Landesverband als Verdachtsfall eingestuft - DER SPIEGEL
Scheint bisher untergegangen zu sein.
</Edit 2>

Die Frage wird nun sein, wie viele da aus der rechtsextremen Partei austreten. Sei es, weil sie die Höcke-Positionen doch nicht teilen, oder um nicht aus dem öffentlichen Dienst entlassen zu werden.
Dies kann nach Urteil des BVerfG direkt durch den Dienstherr geschehen: BVerfG zum Beamtentum: Wenn der Dienstherr entlaesst | LTO.de

Insgesamt sollen es laut Verfassungsschutz bundesweit etwa 7000 Mitglieder des Flügels geben, was ca. 20% der AfD-Mitglieder entspricht. In der Partei ist oft sogar von einem Drittel die Rede. 
AfD: Ein Fuenftel der Mitglieder im radikalen Fluegel | FAZ 

Dazu man muss eben auch die vielen Sympathisanten betrachten, immerhin lag die AfD in Sachsen und Thüringen bei um die 25%. 
Manche zeigen ihre Gesinnung nur so: Geldstrafe wegen Schwibbogen mit Nazi-Symbolen | MDR.DE


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/chemnitz/chemnitz-stollberg/geldstrafe-schwibbogen-hakenkreuz-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Ministerpräsident Kre**t**schmer begrüßt das Urteil*
> 
> Sachsens Ministerpräsident Michael Kretschmer (CDU) begrüßte das Urteil. "Wir erleben an vielen Stellen den Versuch von Grenzverschiebungen", sagte er am Mittwoch in Dresden. Es gebe Orte, in denen das Hakenkreuz oder die Reichskriegsflagge auftauchten, es gebe Menschen, die den Hitlergruß zeigten: "Deshalb ist es richtig, dass wir gegenhalten. Ich weiß dabei nicht nur die Staatsregierung, sondern den überwiegenden Teil der Menschen im Freistaat Sachsen an unserer Seite. Und deswegen ist dieses Urteil ein gutes Signal."



Andere planen Anschläge und Bürgerkieg:
Prozess um "Revolution Chemnitz": Anklage fordert hohe Haftstrafen | MDR.DE (wobei meine Vorstellung von "hoch" eher bei 8-10 Jahren liegt)
Gruendungstreffen "Gruppe S.": Hauptziel Buergerkrieg | tagesschau.de

Edit:
Auch in Berlin stiegen die Zahlen von rassistisch und LGBT-feindlich motivierten Straftaten deutlich an. 
https://taz.de/Rassistische-Uebergriffe-in-Berlin/!5667372/


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

DNA-Analyse trotz Verbots: Bayerns Polizei umgeht StPO | LTO.de


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> DNA-Analyse trotz Verbots: Bayerns Polizei umgeht StPO | LTO.de



Wobei das eher sinkendes Vertrauen in die Legislative erzeugt. Die Landespolizei *darf* sich die Rechtsgrundlage immerhin aussuchen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wobei die Legislative doch ein paar sinnvolle Sachen auf den Weg bringt. Das Strafgesetzbuch soll endlich an die moderne Technik bzw. die heute übliche Sprache angepasst werden:
StGB und OWiG: kein 'Schwachsinn', keine 'Abartigkeit' | LTO.de
Bundesregierung will schaerfer gegen Nazi-Propaganda im Netz vorgehen | heise online
Zum einen werden die Begriffe "Schwachsinn" und "Abartigkeit", welche noch aus dem NS-Vokabular stammen, in §20 StGB ersetzt. 
Zum anderen wird der Begriff "Schriften", welche v.a. in den §§ 130 StGB sowie 184b StGB vorkommen, durch "Inhalte" ersetzt. 

__________________________________________________________________

VG Koeln: Polizei muss Kameras waehrend Demo abdecken | LTO.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> VG Koeln: Polizei muss Kameras waehrend Demo abdecken | LTO.de


Im ersten Ansatz richtig, im zweiten würde es reichen, wenn ein Anwalt während der Demonstration sicherstellen würde, dass die Kameradaten nicht gespeichert werden. Wenn wir schon so weit sind, dass gerichte nicht mehr dem Wort eines Polizeidirektors glauben dann wird es heikel. Was sollte also mit den Daten passieren, wenn sie eh nie gerichtsverwertbar werden?


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Bloß wie soll ein Anwalt das prüfen? Die Aufzeichnung erfolgt ja nicht mehr auf VHS, sondern im Hintergrund auf Servern.


Edit: 
Zum Thema Sicherheitskräfte und Extremisten verweise ich mal auf das aktuelle Mann, Sieber vom Dienstag.
Mann, Sieber! vom 10. Maerz 2020 - ZDFmediathek

Bei dem Teil im Gerichtssaal ist die Pointe zum selber nachdenken. Sie ist bloß halt todernst.


Edit 2:
Geschichte der Polizei: Warum trägt ein Helfer Rüstung? | LTO.de


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Corona: Wie die Gerichte auf Notbetrieb schalten | LTO.de
Corona-Krise: DRB diskutiert Änderung der StPO | LTO.de

Edit:
Prozess trotz Corona: Rechtsanwalt zeigt Richter an | LTO.de
BMJV zu Corona: Strafverfahren drei Monate unterbrechen | LTO.de

Edit2:
Prozess trotz Corona? Anwälte ziehen vor das BVerfG | LTO.de

Edit4:
OLG Karlsruhe zu Corona bedingter Verfahrensverzögerung: Untersuchungshaft kann wegen Coronakrise verlängert werden | LTO.de


______________________________________________

Edit3:
Bundesinnenminister Seehofer verbietet Reichsbürger-Gruppe | LTO.de

Hoffentlich hat man ihnen auch gleich die digitalen Endgeräte weggenommen, damit die nicht auch ihre Verschwörungstheorien im Netz verbreiten.


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Recklinghausen: Vermisster Junge im Schrank entdeckt - Ermittlungen gegen Polizistin - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Recklinghausen: Vermisster Junge im Schrank entdeckt - Ermittlungen gegen Polizistin - DER SPIEGEL


Ist der Junge tod oder lebendig? Und warum sollte der Hinweis "Schrank in Recklinghausen" so eindeutig sein? Gibt es dort so wenig Schränke?


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ist der Junge tod oder lebendig?



Leichenfunde werden auch als solche mitgeteilt. Dann würde da stehen "Leiche von vermisstem Jungen in Schrank entdeckt" oder so ähnlich.



> Und warum sollte der Hinweis "Schrank in Recklinghausen" so eindeutig sein? Gibt es dort so wenig Schränke?



Aus dem verlinkten Artikel: "Laut Polizei sagte die Hinweisgeberin damals, der Junge befinde sich in der Wohnung eines Mannes in Recklinghausen."
Die Zahl der Schränke in besagter Wohnung sollte überschaubar sein.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Der Junge wurde lebendig gefunden. Mehr dazu ist aber auch im aktuellen Bericht unter "hier" zu finden. 
Recklinghausen: Der Junge aus dem Schrank - was ueber den Fall bekannt ist - DER SPIEGEL

Den Spiegel-Artikel zu möglichen Ermittlungsfehlern hatte ich damals hier auch schon mal verlinkt (S. 106).  
Recklinghausen: Der Junge aus dem Schrank - Ermittlungsfehler? - DER SPIEGEL

Damals gab es aber noch keine Beweise für Missbrauch, auch wenn die Situation dies nahegelegt hat. 
Das scheint sich nun geändert zu haben:


			
				https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/recklinghausen-vermisster-junge-im-schrank-entdeckt-ermittlungen-gegen-polizistin-a-c9655ad1-e510-4304-bf21-ec221092cfe2 schrieb:
			
		

> Der 44-Jährige aus Recklinghausen sitzt in Untersuchungshaft. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wirft ihm Vergewaltigung, schweren sexuellen Missbrauch und 472 Fälle von sexuellem Missbrauch des Jugendlichen vor.


Wobei mir da jetzt nicht ganz klar ist, wo genau da die Unterschiede liegen, wenn sich alle drei vorgeworfenen Delikte auf das gleiche Opfer beziehen sollten.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Schwieriges Thema .  Eigentlich schwindet nur der Respekt ,  und den holt man sich mit Waffen bzw härterem Durchgreifen zurück .

Aber ich muß sagen das trotz dem humanen Vorgehen unserer Polizei / Sicherheitskräfte ich kein sinkendes Vertrauen meinerseits sehe  ,  zumal ich auch schon geholfen wurde .  

Was meinst du eigentlich mit sinkendem Vertrauen  ?   Sollten die härter durchgreifen  ?


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es geht in diesem Thread nicht ums durchgreifen, sondern um Transparenz bei Fehlern innerhalb der Sicherheitsbehörden. Oder halt gar  Informationen über das Aufdecken von (rechts)extremistischen Bestrebungen.
Los ging der Thread mit der Hannibal-Gruppe.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Unser Rechtssystem macht es möglich bzw bevorzugt es erstmal die Polizei  zu verhaften bzw zu verdächtigen  ,  von daher kommt vielleicht auch das sinkende Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte .   die halten sich dann auch zurück  und sichern lieber ihren Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht in diesem Thread nicht ums durchgreifen


Lass Dich nichts ins Bockshorn jagen. Das weiss der User ziemlich genau


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lass Dich nichts ins Bockshorn jagen. Das weiss der User ziemlich genau



Ich habe mich schon vor Wochen gefragt, wo er denn bleibt, zumal er auch sonst keine Gelegenheit auslässt, um seine kruden Ansichten zu verbreiten ...

Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass es auch diesmal so ziemlich genau anders herum ist: Unser Rechtssystem erlaubt es nur allzu oft, dass beispielsweise Polizisten mit Rechtsbeugung und Rechtsbrüchen durchkommen. Falsch verstandener Korpsgeist sorgt dafür, dass Fehlverhalten nicht gemeldet oder sogar gedeckt wird, die Staatsanwaltschaft hält sich mit Anklagen zurück so lange es nur geht und die verhängten Strafen sind oftmals eher ein erhobener Zeigefinger.
Die Identifizierung einzelner Beamter und damit die personenspezifische Anzeige im Falle von Fehlverhalten ist den Bürger maximal erschwert, da es keine Namensschilder (Was noch nachvollziehbar ist, da selbstverständlich auch Beamte Anspruch auf Persönlichkeitsschutz haben ...) und noch nicht einmal grundsätzlich sichtbar getragene Dienstnummern (Was gänzlich unverständlich ist ...) gibt.
Bodycams der Polizei filmen alles; filmt der Bürger spezifische Vorgänge, werden die Aufnahmen untersagt und zuweilen eingezogen. Allerdings sind die Bodycams zu gewissen Gelegenheiten dann doch abgeschaltet; was sicherlich nicht grundsätzlich der Verdunklung dient, aber zumindest dann auffällt, wenn sie etwas aufnehmen könnten, was Beamte belastet.

Aber das Schlimmste ist: Das Fehlverhalten einiger weniger fauler Eier belastet das Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen Bürger und Polizei und fällt auch auf jene zurück, die jeden Tag ihre Pflicht tun und sich nichts zuschulden kommen lassen.

Und um dem zu erwartenden "Ja, aber ..." zuvorzukommen: Es gibt natürlich auch Bürger, deren Verhalten (nicht nur) gegenüber der Polizei grundsätzlich respektlos bis grenzwertig ist. Und das wird sicherlich Anteil daran haben, dass einige Beamte resignieren und sich selbst nicht mehr in der Pflicht sehen, sich jederzeit korrekt zu verhalten. Aber es ist garantiert nicht für faulen Eier in der Polizei verantwortlich und außerdem wird von jedem Bürger erwartet, dass er die Fassung wahrt, egal wie sehr er sich gerade von irgendwelchen Leuten angepisst fühlt - dies ist für ausgebildete Beamte mit höherem Machtvolumen um so verpflichtender.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Anschlag von Hanau: Rechte Tat, aber kein rechter Täter? | tagesschau.de

Update: 
BKA zu Hanau: Verwirrung um Taeter-Analyse | tagesschau.de


Zugang zum Recht: Anwalt klagt gegen Corona-Gesetz | LTO.de
Berliner dürfen derzeit nur bei einem "dringend erforderlichen" Termin zu ihrem Anwalt. Ein Asylrechtler klagt wegen Verletzung seiner Berufsfreiheit. Und weil seine Mandanten der Polizei nun erklären müssen, dass ihnen Abschiebehaft droht.
=> 
Update2:  VG Berlin weist Eilantrag gegen Corona-Verordnung ab
Update3: nächste Instanz Zugang zum Anwalt: OVG bestaetigt Berliner Corona-Regel | LTO.de


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Halle-Attentaeter gesteht: Motive fuer das Unerklaerliche | tagesschau.de


Edit:
2019 mehr Beschwerden über Sachsens Polizei | MDR.DE


Edit2:
Mord an Walter Luebcke: Polizei ueberpruefte mutmasslichen Helfer | tagesschau.de

Wobei bei einfacher Sicherheitsüberprüfung (SÜ1) einfach nur in den Rechner geschaut wird, ob da irgendwelche Ermittlungsverfahren oder Verurteilungen drin stehen. 
Wenn der bis dahin nicht durch Straftaten aufgefallen ist, kann die Sicherheitsüberprüfung dann auch nichts ergeben.



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherheits%C3%BCberpr%C3%BCfungsgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Die *einfache Sicherheitsüberprüfung* („Ü1“) nach § 8
> SÜG ist u. a. für Personen durchzuführen, die Zugang zu als _VS-VERTRAULICH_ eingestuften Verschlusssachen erhalten sollen oder ihn sich verschaffen können, sowie für Personen, die in einer Stelle beschäftigt werden sollen, die von der Nationalen Sicherheitsbehörde zum Sicherheitsbereich erklärt worden ist (§ 1
> Abs. 2 Nr. 3 SÜG).
> Die *erweiterte Sicherheitsüberprüfung* („Ü2“) nach § 9
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Oben gab es ein Update: BKA zu Hanau: Verwirrung um Taeter-Analyse | tagesschau.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Hier wurde mal wieder der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht, Einzelfälle über Einzelfälle. Wann endlich wachte jeder ordentliche Polizist auf und hilft mit, dass die schwarzen Schafe verschwinden. Es sollten doch 99% zu 1% sein, oder sieht die Realität anders aus?
_
"... Ein Polizist sollte wegen einer islamfeindlichen Chat-Nachricht gegen  einen Kollegen ermitteln. Laut Staatsanwaltschaft deckte er den Absender  - sein Büro schmückte er zudem mit NSDAP-Symbolen ...

... Denn mit den Ermittlungen in dem Fall war ein Polizist betraut, der  offenbar nur wenig Interesse hatte, die Straftat aufzuklären. Die  Auswertung eines sichergestellten Handys habe zwar einen "eindeutigen  Hinweis auf den Versender der Nachricht" ergeben. Dies habe der Polizist  jedoch nicht der Staatsanwaltschaft mitgeteilt. ...

Im Büro des Beamten wurde laut Staatsanwaltschaft eine offen sichtbare Kollage mit verbotenen Kennzeichen der NSDAP gefunden. ..."_
Bayern: Volksverhetzung in Chat-Gruppe - Staatsanwaltschaft geht gegen Polizisten vor - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Und das in Bayern, dem Hort der Rechtsstaatlichkeit und polizeilicher Tugenden, in denen man die Landespolizei noch sorgenfrei zusätzlich ermächtigen kann und nicht befürchten muss, dass es dort jemals zu bedauerlichen Einzelfällen wie in Sachsen oder Thüringen käme.

Doch fürchtet euch nicht, diesen Umtrieben wird seine Exzellenz Markus Söder, gütiger Landesherr, tapferer Streiter für abendländische Werte und großherziger Förderer wahren Christentums alsbald einen Riegel vorschieben. Er wird herausbekommen, welcher Saupreiß dort als Kameradenschwein aufgetreten ist und die wackeren Kollegen verpetzt hat!


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Umgang mit Rechtsextremen: Der schwache Staat | tagesschau.de

Doku heute Abend: Der schwache Staat - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste

Edit:
Da hat man sich schon so bemüht möglichst wenig Straftaten als rechtsextreme PMK zu erfassen und dann das:
Zahlen fuer 2019: Mehr rechtsextrem motivierte Straftaten | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Polizei in Niedersachsen sammelt per Notstandsparagraf Daten von Corona-Infizierten | heise online
Polizei erhaelt in mehreren Bundeslaendern Listen von Coronavirus-Infizierten | heise online


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Wenn ich diesen Artikel lesen, dann wird das ein Nachspiel haben, aber ein gewaltiges:
Absurde Polizeibefugnisse aufgrund von angeblichem Infektionsschutz | Telepolis


----------



## Slezer (10. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Da zitiert er wieder Telepolis. Was für ein Umwelt Sünder....


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Slezer schrieb:


> er


Sie. (Aus der Gruppe 70+)


----------



## Slezer (10. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

70+ und schreibt täglich so einen Dünnschiss?? Das glaub ich nicht...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Poulton schrieb:


> Sie. (Aus der Gruppe 70+)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DpuUW4z7t2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber genug gescherzt, das Thema ist zu ernst. Die Art und Weise, wie diese Krise genutzt wird, um Grundrechte ohne juristische Basis zu begrenzen, sind offenbarend. Warten wir die nächsten Wochen ab. Ich sehe schon bald erste Überwachungsdrohnen am Himmel. Also natürlich nur für die Coronakrise. Dazu Gesichtserkennung, also nuuuur, für den Schutz alle, natüüüürlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen Artikel lesen, dann wird das ein Nachspiel haben, aber ein gewaltiges:
> Absurde Polizeibefugnisse aufgrund von angeblichem Infektionsschutz | Telepolis



Wann hatte rechtsanmaßung von Polizisten jemals ein Nachspiel?


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Man kann mit den Versammlungen auch einfach ein paar Wochen warten, bis das Ganze durch ist. Alle anderen sitzen schließlich auch zu Hause. 
Je besser sich die Leute dran halten, umso schneller sind die Lockerungen möglich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann mit den Versammlungen auch einfach ein paar Wochen warten, bis das Ganze durch ist. Alle anderen sitzen schließlich auch zu Hause.
> Je besser sich die Leute dran halten, umso schneller sind die Lockerungen möglich.



Sicher sollte man gut abwägen, was derzeit sinn- und verantwortungsvoll ist oder eben nicht. Aber grundsätzlich ist es gerade in diese Krisenzeiten mit all ihren mitunter tiefgreifenden Grundrechtseinschränkungen umso wichtiger, dass sowohl unsere Institutionen, als auch unsere Zivilgesellschaft sehr wachsam sind in Bezug auf unsere demokratischen Grund- und Bürgerrechte und Werte. Von daher halte ich demokratischen Protest, sofern er verantwortungsbewusst durchgeführt wird (also Sicherheitsabstand, nach Möglichkeit Mundschutz und allgemein so, dass niemand anderes dadurch in Kalamitäten gerät), für absolut legitim. Mir wird ziemlich mulmig dabei, wenn ich mir angucke, wie schwammig vielerorts die Verordnungen formuliert sind, mit denen massiv in Grundrechte eingegriffen wird, wie viel Interpretations- und Auslegungsspielraum Ordnungs- und Sicherheitsbehörden z.T. gegeben wird, während Bürger anhand der Verordnungstexte mitunter gar nicht genau erkennen können, was denn nun wie, wo und mit wem gilt. 

Da es leidlich gut passt, zitiere ich mich einfach mal selbst aus der Online-Kommentarspalte einer größeren bundesweiten Tageszeitung:


			
				HenneHuhn schrieb:
			
		

> Das Hauptproblem ist doch, dass wir nicht im geringsten wissen, wo denn nun die große Infektionsgefahr lauert. Die Präventionsmaßnahmen wurden, nach einer langen Zeit der völlig verantwortungslosen Verharmlosung und Leugnung der Gefahr, mit dem Holzhammer eingeführt. In manchen Bundesländern rabiater als in anderen (das kleine, beschauliche und anscheinend eher sehr gering covid19-betroffene Bremen kennt bspw. keine Regelung a la "Ausgang nur im Wohnumfeld" oder "Ausgang nur bei triftigen Gründen"), aber überall sehr tief in Grundrechte eingreifend. Abgesehen davon, dass hier Präzedenzfälle geschaffen worden sind, haben leider auch die meisten Medien vergessen, dass dies auch zum Test unserer Demokratie wird - nämlich wie trotz widrigster Umstände unsere politischen Institutionen mit uns, mit sich selbst und wir mit ihnen umgehen. Stattdessen wurde alles abgewälzt, projiziert auf "verantwortungs- und rücksichtsloses" Individualverhalten, auf die berüchtigten "Corona-Partys", von denen ja anscheinend eine kurze Zeit lang die gesamte Republik, landauf, landab heimgesucht worden zu sein scheint.
> 
> Schwamm drüber, crazy times. Nun aber, wo sich zwar die Hysterie, leider jedoch noch nicht der Ernst der epidemiologischen Lage gelegt hat, müssen wir rational handeln. Welche uns vorliegenden Zahlen implizieren (oder besser noch: bedeuten nachweislich) was? Welche Grundrechtseingriffe können durch die Faktenlage, durch die Empirie gerechtfertigt werden? Wo und durch welche Methoden müssen die empirischen Befunde verbessert werden? Ratio und demokratische Kontrolle (durch Gremien wie durch die Zivilgesellschaft) sind gerade in Krisenzeiten wichtiger denn je. Von daher gruselt es mich, wenn (s. Hamburg) die Polizei nun selbständig "abwägen" kann, ob das Demonstrationsrecht von Menschen hochrangig genug sei oder Herr Schäuble in die Mottenkiste der Notstandsgesetze greift und ein "Notparlament" einrichten möchte.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Im Gegensatz zu Diktaturen wie Ungarn, sind hier alle Maßnahmen zeitlich begrenzt.

Und auch die Gerichte haben dann einiges zutun:
Droht nach der Coronakrise Klagewelle an den Gerichten? | LTO.de

Und für IT-Forensiker/Ermittler bleibt wohl auch genug zutun:
BKA warnt vor Verlagerung des Drogenhandels ins Darknet | heise online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Ich will uns nicht mit Ungarn oder gar der Türkei vergleichen, aber "zeitlich begrenzt" ist es etwas beliebig verlängerbares erstmal nicht. Und seitdem mehrere Bundesländer unbegrenzten Gewahrsam eingeführt haben sowie Strafsummen in ihren Katalogen führen, die 20% der Bevölkerung direkt in den Privatkonkurs treiben, können auch kurzfristige Einschränkungen in bleibende Schäden münden. Darauf muss man mindeste genauso ein Auge haben wie auf die Schaffung von langfristig für Unterdrückung nutzbare Infrastruktur ala Spahn.

Zum Drogenhandel: Was besseres kann den Ermittlern doch eigentlich passieren. Jedemenge Typen, die sehr viel Erfahrung darin haben, auf der Straße unbemerkt oder zumindest ungeschnappt zu sein, aber 0 Erfahrung damit, wie man online anonyme Kontakte aufbaut, lassen sich auf einmal bequem vom Schreibtisch aus ermitteln. Deutschland hält Abstand - Polizei und Dealer machens vor. Nur die Remote-Festnahmen klappen noch nicht


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es ist zeitlich begrenzt. Nur wird halt die Begrenzung aufgrund der Lage nach neuen Bewertungen wohl wieder verschoben.
Auch die Gerichte werden bei den nächsten Klagen in den kommenden Wochen eine neue Bewertung vornehmen, ob das Ganze noch verhältnismäßig ist. 
Da bliebt aktuell nur der Satz: Wem es nicht passt, kann ja klagen. 

Zum Thema Verhältnismäßigkeit gab es hier eine interessante Diskussion: 
Gerhart Baum & Nikolaos Gazeas zu Corona-Maßnahmen: Corona-Regeln müssen verhältnismäßig sein | LTO.de



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Strafsummen in ihren Katalogen führen, die 20% der Bevölkerung direkt in den Privatkonkurs treiben



Welche Summen sollen das sein? Die meisten Verstöße werden mit üblichen Bußgeldern von 25-100€ belegt. Dazu kann die Polizei bis 55€ auch nach eigenem Ermessen auf ein Bußgeld verzichten und stattdessen eine Verwarnung aussprechen. 
Erst wenn man in den Straftatenbereich kommt, z.B. eine Ansammlung von 5 Personen in Sachsen, wird es wirklich teuer, weil dann noch die Prozesskosten auflaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

In Niedersachsen geht es bis 10000 €, in Bayern und Brandenburg bis 25000 €. Ich will nicht sagen, dass Strafen dieser Höhe nicht unter gewissen Gesichtspunkten gerechtfertigt sind, aber es ist demokratisch sehr bedenklich auf welchem Wege die Strafkataloge erlassen wurden und wie unpräzise sie formuliert sind. Zumal der Satz "wem es nicht passt, der kann ja klagen" aufgrund der verringerten Kapazitäten der Gerichte im Moment eben auch nicht gilt. Man kann eine Klage einreichen, das wars. Zusammen mit den vielen anderen, die gerade anlaufen und denen, die ganz normal anfallen und dem ohnehin vorhandenen Backlog ist aber durchaus anzunehmen, dass einige dieser Klagen erst in 2-3 Jahren verhandelt werden. Selbst wenn eine unangemessene Strafe dann zurückgenommen wird, sind die durch das längerfristige Schuldenloch entstandenen, bleibenden und nicht vergoltenen Schäden dann erheblich.

Mir auch mal wieder komplett unverständlich, dass die Strafkataloge überhaupt absolut und nicht in Tagessätzen ausformuliert wurden, was genau diese Gefahr der individuellen Überbelastung selbst bei Fehlentscheidungen weitestgehend vermieden hätte. Aber Privilegierte sollen halt privilegiert bleiben...


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist zeitlich begrenzt. Nur wird halt die Begrenzung aufgrund der Lage nach neuen Bewertungen wohl wieder verschoben.[...]



Ja, nach eigenem Ermessen. Als Exekutiv-Maßnahmen der Landesregierungen im Verbund mit der Bundesregierung. Ohne dass die Parlamente da eingebunden wären oder Kontrollfunktionen hätten. Sorry, da sollte einem mulmig zumute werden, einfach aus Prinzip, auch wenn man nicht davon ausgeht, dass das ganz konkret missbraucht werden wird und selbst wenn man die Maßnahmen grundsätzlich in ihrer Intention für richtig hält.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ja, nach eigenem Ermessen. Als Exekutiv-Maßnahmen der Landesregierungen im Verbund mit der Bundesregierung. Ohne dass die Parlamente da eingebunden wären oder Kontrollfunktionen hätten. Sorry, da sollte einem mulmig zumute werden, einfach aus Prinzip, auch wenn man nicht davon ausgeht, dass das ganz konkret missbraucht werden wird und selbst wenn man die Maßnahmen grundsätzlich in ihrer Intention für richtig hält.



Basierend auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen. 

Bei NRW ist das Parlament mit dabei: Gerhart Baum & Nikolaos Gazeas zu Corona-Maßnahmen: Corona-Regeln müssen verhältnismäßig sein | LTO.de



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen geht es bis 10000 €, in Bayern und Brandenburg bis 25000 €.



Das sind Maximalstrafen. Die Gerichte werden da deutlich drunter bleiben.



> Folgende Bußgelder sind beschlossen worden:
> 150 Euro: Wer sich nicht an den Mindestabstand von 1,5 Metern im Freien hält.
> 200 bis 400 Euro pro Person: Bei unzulässigen Treffen von mehr als zwei Menschen.
> 4000 bis 10.000 Euro müssen Restaurant-Inhaber zahlen, die entgegen der Regeln öffnen.
> 150 Euro Bußgeld riskiert jeder, der sich in Gaststätten zum Essen oder Trinken hinsetzt.



Corona Niedersachsen: Bussgeldkatalog fuer Verstoesse - Diese Strafen drohen | Welt


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Nach welchen/wessen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen? Das RKI ist eine Bundesbehörde, deren Empfehlungen gerade zu Anfang der Krise entweder schlichtweg katastrophale Fehleinschätzungen waren oder politisch festgelegt (was völlig normal ist bei einer Behörde). Bei den Mund-Nasen-Masken sieht man, dass es letzteres war. 

Dann ist NRW da ja schon mal weiter als die meisten Bundesländer.

/edit: aber ansonsten gibt der von dir verlinkte LTO-Artikel mit sehr viel mehr fachlicher Expertise ziemlich genau meine "Bauchschmerzen" wieder, danke dafür.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Es zählt nicht nur das RKI, sondern auch die Erkenntnisse von anderen Virologen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es zählt nicht nur das RKI, sondern auch die Erkenntnisse von anderen Virologen.



Es ist aber das RKI, dass die entsprechenden Empfehlungen für die Politik ausarbeitet, auf die sich die Politik dann stützt und womit sie ihr Vorgehen rechtfertigt. Und nicht irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenempidemiologen/-virologen. Selbst wenn diese mehr Durchblick haben/hätten. Und in wie weit wiederum deren Erkenntnisse in die Empfehlungen des RKI einfaktoriert werden, erfährt kein Normalsterblicher.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte*

Das RKI ist da aber deutlich transparenter, als die 100 teuren Berater, die Frau von der Leyen so hatte. 
RKI  -  Startseite


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Basierend auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen.



Das mag in dem Fall vernünftig klingen, aber es ist und bleibt keine demokratische Legitimation. Die derzeitigen Grundrechtseinschränkungen ohne Parlamentsbeteiligung sind hart an der Grenze zum "wohlwollenden Diktator". Ich habe zwar auch nichts gegen die Zielsetzung dahinter, aber die Umsetzung nimmt zu viele Abkürzungen und wird an vielen Stellen auch zu unpräzise, als dass die Rechtsstaatlichkeit noch systematisch garantiert wäre.



> Das sind Maximalstrafen. Die Gerichte werden da deutlich drunter bleiben.



Es kann nicht das Ziel eines Rechtsstaats sein, dass unschuldige Bürger ihre Rechte erstmal einklagen müssen und bis dahin möglicherweise schon in Privatkonkurs sind. Eine Gerichtsverhandlung sollte eigentlich der letzte Notnagel sein, wenn alles andere schief gelaufen ist. Aber hier ist das Gesamtpaket eben derart mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt, dass es tatsächlich darauf hinauslaufen könnte.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

ZDFzoom: Angriff von innen - ZDFmediathek



			
				https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zdfzoom/zdfzoom-angriff-von-innen-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Umsturzpläne rechtsextremer Sicherheitskräfte - Film von Dirk Laabs*
> 
> Bundeswehr und Polizei gehen offenbar nur halbherzig gegen rechtsextreme Verschwörer in den eigenen Reihen vor. Recherchen des ZDF belegen die Gefahr, die von deren Aktivitäten ausgeht.
> 
> ...



Diese Gruppe ist gemeint: Hannibal-Netzwerk in Meck-Pomm: Rechtsextreme Elitepolizisten - taz.de

Hier sind noch andere rechte Terroristen:
Rechtsterrorismus: Vom NSU bis zur "Gruppe S." | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Daten sichern und auswerten, Beweismittel sichern - nach Recherchen des ARD-Magazins _Kontraste_ fehlt vielen Landeskriminalämtern dafür die technische Ausstattung.

Landeskriminalaemter: Den digitalen Anschluss verpasst | tagesschau.de

Die Sendung kommt heute Abend 21:45: Kontraste am 16.04.2020  | rbb
Link zur Mediathek wird später natürlich ergänzt. 

Edit: 
Sicherheitsluecken in der Kriminaltechnik | Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Daten sichern und auswerten, Beweismittel sichern - nach Recherchen des ARD-Magazins _Kontraste_ fehlt vielen Landeskriminalämtern dafür die technische Ausstattung.


Man muß halt heftig in den Behörden sparen, um das zweitgrößte Parlament der Welt (709 Abgeordnete) nach China (3.000) finanzieren zu können.
Die paar Extremisten sind da nicht so wichtig.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Jetzt ticken die Nazis endgültig aus: Corona-Massnahmen: "Reichsbuerger" drohen Virologen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt ticken die Nazis endgültig aus: Corona-Massnahmen: "Reichsbuerger" drohen Virologen | tagesschau.de


Also brauchen wir jetzt dringend viel härtere Maßnahmen und sollten profilaktische Festnahmen beginnen. Das geht ja gar nicht. Und dann sollten wir Lager bauen, in denen wir die "volkszersetzenden Subjekte" konzentrieren. Oder so, oder doch lieber nicht?

Du solltest nicht schreiben "Die Nazis" ticken aus, denn hinter diesen Meldungen stehen Einzelpersonen oder kleine Gruppen. Und der Rechtsweg sollte auch für scheinbar absurde Klagen gelten. Zumindest eine Prüfung der Klage muss gegeben sein. Es geht jetzt nicht darum, ob das Virus, was ich annehme, ziemlich gefährlich ist. Es geht um den korrekten Rechtsweg. Und seit wann werden Drohungen von Rechten ernst genommen? Solange linke Politiker bedroht werden, wird das doch nicht einmal verfolgt, weil "die ja nur spielen".


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Spätestens seit den rechtsextremistischen Terrorgruppen der letzten Monate wird das sehr erst genommen. 
Das Problem ist auch, dass durch Diskussionen über mögliche Gesetzesmängel diese Gruppen bestärkt werden.

Insbesondere sieht so kein gültiger Rechtsweg aus:


> Zudem wollen die "Reichsbürger" Politiker, Staatsbeamte und Vertreter der Medien strafrechtlich verfolgen lassen. "Alle führenden Vertreter des Robert-Koch-Instituts, der Virologie- und Impfstoff-Lobbies sind für immer hinter Gitter zu bringen!" Noch in diesem Jahr würden sie "ihre gerechte Strafe erhalten".


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt ticken die Nazis endgültig aus: Corona-Massnahmen: "Reichsbuerger" drohen Virologen | tagesschau.de


Die hatten ja schon immer einen an der Waffel 

Was mich in dem Artikel etwas stutzig macht, ist dieser Absatz:


> *Antisemitische Struktur*
> 
> Was diese Mythen verbindet, ist ihr antisemitischer Charakter: Klassische judenfeindliche Legenden wie die "Protokollen der Weisen von Zion" basieren immer auf der Grundidee, es gebe eine kleine verschworene Gemeinschaft von Strippenziehern, die Politiker, Medien und Wirtschaft lenkten. Nach diesem Muster funktionieren auch viele Legenden über einen angeblichen "Corona-Schwindel". *Forscher sprechen daher davon, dass sie eine antisemitische Struktur hätten, auch wenn sich diese Mythen nicht direkt gegen Juden richten*.


Wirkt irgendwie "zurechtgelegt"
Ob Reichsbürger nun Antisemitisch eingestellt sind, oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. Aber nur weil es parallelen im Groben Rahmen der Theorie gibt, ist es noch lange nicht das Gleiche.
Den Fett gedruckten Satz könnte man auch so ausdrücken:


> *Forscher sprechen daher davon, dass sie eine antisemitische Struktur hätten, auch wenn diese Mythen nicht antisemitisch sind*.



Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Einfach diese beiden Artikel lesen, die unten verklinkt waren:
Antisemitismus: Brandgefaehrliche Verschwoerungslegenden | tagesschau.de
Corona und Antisemitismus: Alte Feindbilder zurechtgebogen | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/verschwoerung-antisemitismus-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> "Schlichtes Prinzip""Antisemitische Verschwörungsmythen funktionieren nach einem schlichten und dadurch besonders gefährlichen Prinzip", sagt Samuel Salzborn von der Uni Gießen dem _ARD-faktenfinder_. Alles, was von Antisemiten nicht verstanden und abgelehnt wird, wird auf Jüdinnen und Juden projiziert." Dabei gehe es im Kern "um eine Unfähigkeit oder Unwilligkeit", politische Prozesse, die nicht nach einem simplen, unterkomplexen Muster funktionieren, zu verstehen.
> Zugleich existiere die "wahnhafte Phantasie, dass eben hinter allem, was man ablehnt, irgendeine unbekannte Macht stecken müsse". Damit sei jede Verschwörungsphantasie im Kern antisemitisch, weil hinter dieser erfundenen 'Macht im Hintergrund' Jüdinnen und Juden vermutet werden, erklärt Salzborn. Als Pseudobeleg für solche Thesen würden meist erfundene Quellen bemüht, historisch sei die Fälschung der "Protokolle der Weisen von Zion" das bekannteste und verbreitetste Beispiel.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Einfach diese beiden Artikel lesen, die unten verklinkt waren:
> Antisemitismus: Brandgefaehrliche Verschwoerungslegenden | tagesschau.de
> Corona und Antisemitismus: Alte Feindbilder zurechtgebogen | tagesschau.de


Oh, hab ich nicht gesehen 
Dann macht das natürlich Sinn, gerade der von dir zitierte Absatz bricht das auf das nötigste herunter.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

Oder kurz gesagt: Diese Bekloppten sind nach langen Jahren schlau genug geworden, nicht mehr direkt auszusprechen, wen sie hinter der "großen Verschwörung" vermuten, aber das einmal Ausgesprochene ist natürlich trotzdem bekannt.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder kurz gesagt: Diese Bekloppten sind nach langen Jahren schlau genug geworden, nicht mehr direkt auszusprechen, wen sie hinter der "großen Verschwörung" vermuten, aber das einmal Ausgesprochene ist natürlich trotzdem bekannt.



Womit sich irgendwelche Behauptungen aber auch unabhängig vom Thema, sofort in die Schublade "Verschwörungstheorie" packen lassen, sobald "Juden", "Rothschilds" o.ä. drin vorkommen.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Womit sich irgendwelche Behauptungen aber auch unabhängig vom Thema, sofort in die Schublade "Verschwörungstheorie" packen lassen, sobald "Juden", "Rothschilds" o.ä. drin vorkommen.



Lass' mich das mal eben testen: "Die Juden schneiden ihren kleinen Jungs die Schniedelspitze ab !!!1!einself!!"

- Hm, ich würde sagen, das ist nicht automatisch eine Verschwörungstheorie, aber es kommt doch schwer auf den Kontext an.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. April 2020)

Ist keine Theorie. Das man das Gesetz was die Verstümmelung erlaubt durchgesetzt hat, weil man alle Politiker in der Tasche hat, schon eher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Also brauchen wir jetzt dringend viel härtere Maßnahmen und sollten profilaktische Festnahmen beginnen. Das geht ja gar nicht. Und dann sollten wir Lager bauen, in denen wir die "volkszersetzenden Subjekte" konzentrieren. Oder so, oder doch lieber nicht?
> 
> Du solltest nicht schreiben "Die Nazis" ticken aus, denn hinter diesen Meldungen stehen Einzelpersonen oder kleine Gruppen. Und der Rechtsweg sollte auch für scheinbar absurde Klagen gelten. Zumindest eine Prüfung der Klage muss gegeben sein. Es geht jetzt nicht darum, ob das Virus, was ich annehme, ziemlich gefährlich ist. Es geht um den korrekten Rechtsweg. Und seit wann werden Drohungen von Rechten ernst genommen? Solange linke Politiker bedroht werden, wird das doch nicht einmal verfolgt, weil "die ja nur spielen".



Deine Kritik an der überzogenen Darstellung teile ich, aber: Den ordnungsgemäßen Rechtsweg beschreiten Reichsbürger ja eben nicht. Sie missbrauchen ihn allenfalls mit dem Ziel, die Deutschland GmbH zu schädigen. Entprechend schwierig ist der Umgang mit dieser Gruppe, denn im Prinzip gibt es als einzige Maßnahme das Verbot bzw. Inhaftierung, Beschlagnahmung, etc.. Und wenn man damit zulange wartet, wird es tatsächlich gefährlich (nicht für den gesamten Staat, aber für einzelne). Greift man zu früh ein, sind Grundrechte in Gefahr. (In dem Fall aber nur die von Leuten, die abstreiten, dass es überhaupt eine Verfassung gibt, die ihnen diese Rechte gewährt. )




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die hatten ja schon immer einen an der Waffel
> 
> Was mich in dem Artikel etwas stutzig macht, ist dieser Absatz:
> 
> ...



Mit "antisemtisch" wird zwar in letzter Zeit um sich geschmissen (spätestens wenn mal wieder jemand vergisst, alles was Israels Regierung veranstaltet, in höchsten tönen zu loben), aber an dieser Stelle besteht tatsächlich fast immer eine direkte Verbindung: Die Verschwörungstheorien, zumindest soweit sie mir begegnen, postulieren fast immer eine seit langer Zeit agierende internationale Seilschaft, die bis zu den klar antisemitischen Thesen der vorletzten Jahrhundertwende oder noch weiter zurückreicht. Die ja weiterhin im Geschäft befindlichen, jüdischen Bankendynastien oder jüdische Organisatoren/Sponsoren internationaler Wirtschaftszusammenkünfte werden dabei gerne als Leitfiguren ausgerufen (allein der Streit zwischen einem gewissen ungarischen Diktator und einem gewissen politisch aktiven amerikanisch-jüdischen Philantrophen liefert unbegrenzt Munition für solche VTler). Der genaue Formulierung läuft dann zwar nicht auf "die steuern uns alle, weil sie Juden sind" hinaus, aber all zu oft auf "die steuern uns alle, sind Juden und alle Juden stecken unter einer Decke".




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ist keine Theorie. Das man das Gesetz was die Verstümmelung erlaubt durchgesetzt hat, weil man alle Politiker in der Tasche hat, schon eher.



Das ist sogar ne ziemlich krude und definitiv antisemitische Theorie, wenn man den Kontext nicht deutlich über die hiesige Form hinaus erweitert. Die andauernde Legalisierung männlicher Genitalverstümmelung wurde nämlich in gleichem Maße von den Muslimen (aus gleichen Gründen) getragen und vor allem auch von der katholischen und evangelischen Kirche. Letztere dürften dabei für die deutsche Politik der wichtigste Lobbyist gewesen sein, denn auch wenn Christen weder Beschneidungen noch andere kritisierte Verstöße gegen Grundrechte von Lebewesen (z.B. betäubungsloses Schächten) praktizieren, sind die deutschen Kirchen doch mit großem Abstand die Institutionen, die die meisten unbegründeten Sonderrechte in Deutschland genießen. Und die haben verdammt große Angst, dass ihre Pfründe verschwinden, sobald ein Präzdenzfall besteht, in dem Religionsgemeinschaften gegenüber Grundrechten den Kürzeren gezogen haben. Deswegen starten die bei jeder auch noch so kleinen Einschränkung egal für welche Religion sofort einen Gegenangriff auf breiter Front und gegen diesen Einfluss stellt sich in Deutschland keine Partei (und die Union erst recht nicht).


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit "antisemtisch" wird zwar in letzter Zeit um sich geschmissen[...]


Deswegen bin ich da vorsichtig bei solchen Aussagen.. Das geht so Richtung "VICE" mit Sexismus oder Rassismus 

Lieber einmal zuviel als zuwenig hinterfragt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit "antisemtisch" wird zwar in letzter Zeit um sich geschmissen.


Naja, durchforste einfach mal unsere Sprache und Du wirst erkennen, wie umfassend Antisemitismus integriert wurde. Nicht, dass andere das nicht auch können, aber ich versuche immer, mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen.


----------



## Alreech (18. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Naja, durchforste einfach mal unsere Sprache und Du wirst erkennen, wie umfassend Antisemitismus integriert wurde. Nicht, dass andere das nicht auch können, aber ich versuche immer, mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen.


Wobei es darauf ankommt wer die Sprache verwendet.
Judaslohn = antisemitisch wenn es ein AfD Politiker verwendet, nicht antisemitisch wenn es ein Politiker einer anderen Partei verwendet.


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Wobei es darauf ankommt wer die Sprache verwendet.
> Judaslohn = antisemitisch wenn es ein AfD Politiker verwendet, nicht antisemitisch wenn es ein Politiker einer anderen Partei verwendet.



So etwa klopfe ich gerne ab:
Welche Politiker anderer Parteien haben den Begriff gebraucht, ohne kritisiert zu werden?

Einmal abgesehen davon, dass der Begriff zwar eine Schmähung darstellt, jedoch nicht antisemitisch ist.
Jesus und die anderen Apostel waren bekanntlich auch Juden, also es geht um die individuelle (unterstellte) Tat der Person von Judas Iskariot.
Zumal es allein in der jüdisch/christlichen Überlieferung meiner Erinnerung nach noch mindestens zwei, wenn nicht noch mehr Personen dieses Namens gab. Unter anderem ein weiterer Apostel, nämlich Judas Thaddäus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Wobei es darauf ankommt wer die Sprache verwendet.


Richtig. Es kommt immer auf den Kontekt an. Der eine nutzt es, ohne es zu wissen und ist nicht im geringsten verdächtigt, antisemitisch zu sein, der andere nutzt es bewusst, um Feindbilder aufzubauen, zu hetzen und zu diskriminieren und versteckt sich dann hinter einem_ "Das ist doch ganz unverfängliche Sprache"_. Ja, so kennen wir unsere rechtsexremen Politiker, so kennen wir sie.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Welche Politiker anderer Parteien haben den Begriff gebraucht, ohne kritisiert zu werden?


Beginne solche Diskussionen gar nicht, genau das wollen Rechtsradikale im Netz. Sie wollen sachliche Ebenen auf das kleinste zerreden und persönlich machen. Zum einen, um von der Sache abzulenken, zum anderen, um Kritiker persönlich zu diskreditieren.

Noch einmal, es kommt auf den Zusammenhang an und das wissen rechtsradikale Politiker, oder besser Demagonen, nur zu genau und nutzen es. Schau einfach in die Nazi Diktatur und suche Dir Begriffe. Und genauso werden sie von Höcke und Co benutzt.  Und aus dem verächtlichen und antisemitischem_  "Der billige Jakob" _wird dann ein hoch christlicher Heiliger bemüht. Wie gesagt, es lohnt keine Diskussion. Man stellt es fest, was sie wieder verzapfen und dann lässt man es so im Raum stehen.

Als Beispiel schau auf die Sprüche an Lagern in der Zeit. "Jedem das Seine" klingt nach alter preußischer Offenheit und Toleranz, aus Zeiten, als Hugenotten aufgenommen wurden. Was wurde zynisch daraus gemacht und wer nutzt es heute wann bewusst? Und genau hier beginnt der Unterschied. Zu Schulzeiten nutzte ich diese Floskel durchaus, nachdem ich Buchwald besichtigt hatte, ist mir dieser Satz nie wieder über die Lippen gekommen, nie wieder. Und es fällt mir schwer, es hier als Beispiel zu schreiben.


----------



## Alreech (18. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> So etwa klopfe ich gerne ab:
> Welche Politiker anderer Parteien haben den Begriff gebraucht, ohne kritisiert zu werden?


Karl Lauterbach zu Krankenkassenbeitraegen: "Judaslohn fuer Arbeitgeber" - xtranews - das Newsportal aus Duisburg


----------



## Alreech (18. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Richtig. Es kommt immer auf den Kontekt an. Der eine nutzt es, ohne es zu wissen und ist nicht im geringsten verdächtigt, antisemitisch zu sein, der andere nutzt es bewusst, um Feindbilder aufzubauen, zu hetzen und zu diskriminieren und versteckt sich dann hinter einem


_
Du hast also zwei Sets von moralischen Standards, das eine wird verwendet wenn die Äusserung von Linken kommt, das andere wenn sie von Rechten kommt?

Mach ich jetzt auch so. Wenn Linke darüber Witze reissen Mensche nach der Enteignung zu erschießen oder bloß ins Gulag zu stellen da muß auch jedem klar sein das dies kein Witz ist, sondern genau das was die Linken wollen._


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Du hast also zwei Sets


Nein, es ist ein Kontinuum. Und ja, es gibt viele unbedarfte Menschen und es gibt ebenso auch rechtsradikale Zeitgenossen, die merklich mehr als eine Kleinigkeit begehen. Diese vielen Kleinigkeiten summieren sich. Was der eine als Kleinigkeit macht, macht der andere konsequent, bewusst und stetig.

Verstehst Du den Unterschied? Ist doch ganz einfach. Aber wer in schwarz-weiß  Raster denkt, merkt viele Einschläge nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Mach ich jetzt auch so. Wenn Linke darüber Witze reissen Mensche nach der Enteignung zu erschießen oder bloß ins Gulag zu stellen da muß auch jedem klar sein das dies kein Witz ist, sondern genau das was die Linken wollen.



Wenn also ein Politiker der Linke Menschen erschießen will, bedeutet das für dich, dass das alle Linken wollen?
Scherst du immer alle über einen Kamm?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Scherst du immer alle über einen Kamm?


Das gehört zum Gedankengut dazu. Für bestimmte Gruppen sind auch alle Flüchtlinge gleich, alle Polen, alle Holländer, Frauen und Männer. Ich beurteile jeden einzelnen nach seinem Verhalten, seinen Aussagen und Texten. So unterscheiden sich die Menschen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

OT, BTT


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2020)

Ich möchte noch einmal darauf verweisen, dass der "Judaslohn" im eigentlichen Wortsinne keine antisemitischen Unterton hat. Man kann ihn allerdings damit versehen, wenn man den Kontext ignoriert und dafür - grob vereinfacht - die Ganze "Die Juden haben den Heiland ermordet"-Schiene bis zu den modernen Auswüchsen mitfährt.

Und das wiederum kann man Herrn Lauterbach - der meines Wissens auch keine persönliche antisemitische Vorbelastung hat und/oder sich in irgend einer diesbezüglichen Tradition bewegt - vermutlich eher nicht vorwerfen, zumal er den "Judaslohn" in einem Kontext anbringt, aus dem klar wird, dass damit tatsächlich einen Lohn meint, mit dem eine fragwürdige Gegenleistung vergütet wird.

Wenn allerdings beispielsweise ein Herr Brandner mit einer gewissen persönlichen Vorgeschichte und sich öffentlich zum rechten Spektrum bekennend die Verleihung des Bundesverdienstkreuz' an Udo Lindenberg als Judaslohn bezeichnet und dabei wohlweislich darauf verzichtet näher zu erläutern, was Lindenberg denn verräterisches für die Bundesrepublik getan haben soll, hat das eine doch etwas andere Qualität.

Kurz: Ja, es ist relevant, wer was zu wem sagt. Und das ist auch gut und richtig so.

Wer das nicht für plausibel hält, kann ja versuchsweise als Weißer in einer überwiegend von Afro-Amerikanern bewohnten Gemeinde der USA mit dem "N"-Wort um sich werfen, weil die lokale Jugend das ja auch macht. Oder, wem das schon wieder zu sehr "Keule" ist, einfach mal den eigenen Chef oder den nächstbesten Polizisten mit einem vulgären Kose- oder Kumpelnamen bedenken, der am Stammtisch und/oder im heimischen Schlafzimmer doch auch nicht übel aufgenommen wird.
Erleuchtung wird garantiert.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen:

Verschwoerungstheorien, Propaganda, Chaos: Wie Rechtsextreme in der Coronakrise zuendeln - Politik - Tagesspiegel



			
				https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/verschwoerungstheorien-propaganda-chaos-wie-rechtsextreme-in-der-coronakrise-zuendeln/25686934.html schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Sorge beobachten die Sicherheitsbehörden die Kombination von rechtsextremen Verschwörungstheorien und Gewaltfantasien im Internet. Karl Richter, einer der führenden Ideologen der NPD, verkündet auf der Facebookseite der Partei, &#8222;Panik macht sich breit. Sie wird sich mit Ausgangssperren (&#8230 nicht lange niederhalten lassen. Ab hier wird es blutig. (&#8230 Am Ende steht der Höllensturz des Regimes und seiner europäischen wie transatlantischen Hintermänner&#8220;. Mit transatlantischen Hintermännern sind in der Szene amerikanische Juden gemeint.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich da vorsichtig bei solchen Aussagen.. Das geht so Richtung "VICE" mit Sexismus oder Rassismus
> 
> Lieber einmal zuviel als zuwenig hinterfragt



Bei Sexismus würde ich nicht mehr von um sich schmeißen reden. Da stellt sich spätestens seit MeToo eher die Frage, wo der Vorwurf noch nicht dranklebt...




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Naja, durchforste einfach mal unsere Sprache und Du wirst erkennen, wie umfassend Antisemitismus integriert wurde. Nicht, dass andere das nicht auch können, aber ich versuche immer, mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen.



Ich persönlich halte nichts von der Rumreiterei auf Sprache und Kultur. Es gibt zwar jede Menge Ausdrücke und Bräuche, die ihre Wurzeln in Diskriminierungen haben, darunter auch antisemitische, aber es gibt auch sehr viele Beispiele für die Gegenrichtung. Ich erinnere nur an die praktisch jahrzehntlich wechselnden Ausdrücke für Leute, deren Phänotyp mit Subsaharaafrika assoziiert wird. Ich müsste ehrlich gesagt sogar nachgucken, wie die heute "politisch korrekt" bezeichnet werden ("Schwarze" ist es nicht mehr, "*****" noch viel länger nicht mehr, von "Moor" ganz zu schweigen... gibt es "Afrikaner" noch? Hat sich "Maximalpigementiert" durchgesetzt? Oder nur das komplett diffuse -dadurch aber wenigstens mal nicht komplett falsche- "Person of Color"? ). Aber eins kann ich garantieren: Spätestens 2030 wird auch diese Bezeichnung geächtet werden, weil auch Rechte sie adaptiert und mit dem gleichen Hass aufgeladen haben, den sie auch in alle Vorgängerbezeichnungen projeziert haben.

Ob eine Aussage oder Handlung diskriminierend ist, leitet sich am Ende nie aus ihrem Ursprung ab, sondern immer aus dem heutigen Verständnis des sie Aussprechenden/Ausführen. Bestes Beispiel sind Afroamerikaner, die sich gegenseitig mit "Hey ******" begrüßen. Die diskriminieren sich bestimmt nicht gegenseitig, obwohl der Begriff massiv diskriminierend benutzt wurde und wird. Genauso muss man hellhörig werden, wenn jemand abfällige Aussagen egal mit welcher Wortwahl über nomadisch lebende Menschen in Europa macht, aber keine Progrome befürchten, wenn jemand ein "Zigeuner"schnitzel mag.

Konkret meinte ich mit einem Verweis auf überhäufte Antisemitismusvorwürfe aber, dass es mittlerweile komplett unmöglich ist, Kritik an Isreals Regierung oder an jüdisch-religiösen Organsiationen zu äußern, ohne als "Antisemit" gebrandmarkt zu werden. Und das finde ich nicht nur moralisch für sich genommen sehr problematisch, sondern (jetzt kommt der Bogen zurück zum Thema) auch bezüglich der Bekämpfung von Personen, die Juden schaden wollen. Wenn nämlich auf einmal jeder zweite politisch aktive "Antisemit" ist, dann fallen Rassisten überhaupt nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. April 2020)

Ja metoo war schlimm. Zeigte es doch auf wie normal sexuelle Belästigung immer noch ist.


----------



## Alreech (19. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn also ein Politiker der Linke Menschen erschießen will, bedeutet das für dich, dass das alle Linken wollen?
> Scherst du immer alle über einen Kamm?



Was ist daran falsch?
Für euch Linke sind doch auch alle Rechten Nazis die nur von niederen Motiven getrieben werden und die alle das gleiche wollen.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Was ist daran falsch?
> Für euch Linke sind doch auch alle Rechten Nazis die nur von niederen Motiven getrieben werden und die alle das gleiche wollen.



Nö. Mir ist es egal, ob Links oder Rechtsextrem, beides hat in der Gesellschaft nichts verloren.
Blöd ist aber, dass einige Ansichten von Rechten auch von anderen Leuten geteilt werden.
Es spielt also keine Rolle, ob ein Rechter fordert, dass Flüchtlinge an der Grenze erschossen werden oder ob ein Linker fordert, dass reiche Leute erschossen werden.
Beides hat im Sprachgebrauch der Öffentlichkeit nichts zu suchen.
Der Gottschalk hat letztens auch einen Spruch gebracht, der angesichts der Corona Toten nichts in der Öffentlichkeit zu suchen hat.
So ist das eben. Man muss sich immer im Klaren sein, was ein Satz auslösen kann.
Und bei den Rechten bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass sie genau wissen, was ein Satz auslösen kann -- und danach kommt dann der Spruch, dass das ja nicht so gemeint war.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> alle Rechten Nazis die nur von niederen Motiven getrieben werden und die alle das gleiche wollen.



Das ist ein Fakt. Da muss man nicht links sein. Beispiele für Rechtsterrorismus zeigen die letzten Monate ja genug. Oder halt mal ins Geschichtsbuch für die Jahre 33-45 schauen.
Natürlich sind alle rechten Nazis von von niederen Motiven getrieben. 
Allein die Ablehnung von Art. 1 GG i.V.m. Art. 3 GG.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Und bei den Rechten bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass sie genau wissen, was ein Satz auslösen kann -- und danach kommt dann der Spruch, dass das ja nicht so gemeint war.



Oder ich bin ja kein Nazi, aber ... (eigentlich doch).


----------



## Mahoy (19. April 2020)

Das wird man doch noch mal sagen dürfen, weil es eine gänzlich andere Person in gänzlich anderem Kontext auch sagen durfte.
Und falls doch nicht, dann war es nicht so gemeint, die Maus ist ausgerutscht oder der Praktikant hat den Beitrag auf Twitter verfasst ...


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2020)

NRW und Sachsen: Anwaelte und Notare bald systemrelevant | LTO.de


----------



## Alreech (20. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fakt. Da muss man nicht links sein. Beispiele für Rechtsterrorismus zeigen die letzten Monate ja genug. Oder halt mal ins Geschichtsbuch für die Jahre 33-45 schauen.
> Natürlich sind alle rechten Nazis von von niederen Motiven getrieben.


Siehst Du, ich gestehe den Linken zu das sie beim Morden, Rauben, ect immer nur von den besten und edelsten Motiven getrieben werden.

Die Linken die von 1919 - 1989 einen real-existierenden Sozialismus betrieben haben wollten nur das Beste für ihre Mitmenschen, und dafür sind sie auch über Leichen gegangen.
Die RAF? Wollte nur die westdeutschen Arbeiter zur Revolution inspirieren, und den Vietnamkrieg beenden. Geht eben nicht ohne ein paar Menschen zu töten.
Die Antifaschisten die in der Stasi oder am antifaschistischen Schutzwall ihren Dienst geleistet haben? Praktischer Kampf gegen Rechts.
Der Typ der vor kurzen Fritz von Weizsäcker erstochen hat weil sein Vater in der Firma beschäftigt gewesen ist die Agent Orange geliefert hat? Wollte auch nur die unschuldigen Opfer rächen.
Die aktuellen linken Diktaturen in Kuba und Venezuela ? Ist auch nur gut gemeint.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2020)

Genau. Und die USA haben einen linken, demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten in Chile nur deswegen abgesetzt, weil sie mit Pinochet einen Menschenfreund zum Präsidenten gemacht haben.
Oder die Iran Contra Affaire. Natürlich alles nur der Menschen wegen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn also ein Politiker der Linke Menschen erschießen will, bedeutet das für dich, dass das alle Linken wollen?
> Scherst du immer alle über einen Kamm?


Welcher Politiker war Das?


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Welcher Politiker war Das?



Hab ich vergessen. Ich glaube irgendeiner aus der dritten Reihe, der mal in die Medien wollte.


----------



## Mahoy (20. April 2020)

Soweit ich weiß, war das eine Besucherin auf einer Veranstaltung der Linken, die zwar in der ersten Reihe und nicht in der dritten Reihe saß, jedoch ohne parteiliche/öffentliche/politische Funktion.
Und sie hat nicht geäußert, dass sie Menschen erschießen wolle oder man welche erschießen müsse, sondern sagte wörtlich zum Thema Energiewende: "Und auch wenn wir das ein Prozent der Reichen erschossen haben, ist es immer noch so, dass wir heizen wollen, wir wollen uns fortbewegen."
Was man in dem Kontext und dieser Formulierung schlimmstenfalls als geschmacklosen Humor und bestenfalls sogar als Ironie deuten könnte.

Aber klar, in der braunschillernden Filterblase wird daraus natürlich der Aufruf eines linken Politikers zu einer Art von Gewalt, die von rechts längst real praktiziert wird.
Und selbst außerhalb besagter Blase wird das unreflektiert weitergetragen.

Es hat mich übrigens todmüde keine halbe Minute gekostet, die Konstellation, den Hergang und den Wortlaut des Vorfalls zu recherchieren. In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht.


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Kommt doch bitte mal zum Thema zurück.

OLG Koblenz: Weltweit erstes Strafverfahren gegen Assad-Geheimdienstler | LTO.de

Massiver Polizeieinsatz bei Kundgebung von "Pro Chemnitz" | MDR.DE


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, war das eine Besucherin auf einer Veranstaltung der Linken, die zwar in der ersten Reihe und nicht in der dritten Reihe saß, jedoch ohne parteiliche/öffentliche/politische Funktion.



Mit dritter Reihe war eigentlich die Parteilinie gemeint. Also eine Art C Promi der Linken.
Aber wenn das sogar nur eine Besucherin war, hat das mit den Linken erst mal gar nichts zu tun. Jeder kann ja einen Parteitag besuchen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Bis auf denen der AfD. Da wird selbst die Presse nicht reingelassen.
&#8222;Vorgehen der AfD verstoesst gegen das Grundgesetz&#8220;


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2020)

Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt nach Polizei-Schuss auf Auto | MDR.DE


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2020)

Was möchtest du uns damit mitteilen?
Das ist kein Nachrichtenticker


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Es ging einfach um die fragwürdige Handlung, die dann nicht mal Erfolg hatte. Weder ersteres, noch letztes stärkt das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte. 

Insbesondere, wenn sich ein Polizist von einer rechtsextremistischen Partei vereinnahmen lässt und selbst Straftaten begeht, sowie indirekt zu welchen aufruft bzw. diese befürwortet, kann man da gar kein Vertrauen haben. Die Polizei ist als Exekutive dafür da, die Gesetze durchzusetzen.
Pirna: Protest gegen Corona-Beschränkungen hat Nachspiel für Polizist | MDR.DE
Ermittlungen gegen saechsischen Polizisten: Rechte demonstrieren in Pirna gegen Corona-Regeln - Politik - Tagesspiegel (<== etwas mehr Details)

Dazu hat man sich als Beamter und Polizist im speziellen, für die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung einzusetzen, was mit der Mitgliedschaft in einem AfD-Landeverband, der wie in Thüringen oder Sachsen 
vom - durch den BfV als "erwiesen rechtsextremistisch" eingestuften -  rechtsextremen Flügel dominiert wird, unvereinbar ist.

*§ 39 Beamtenstatusgesetz - Verbot der Führung der Dienstgeschäfte:*
§ 39 BeamtStG Verbot der Führung der Dienstgeschäfte - dejure.org
Durch die beamtenrechtliche Zwangsbeurlaubung (eigentlich: Verbot des Führens der Dienstgeschäfte oder Verbot der Führung der Dienstgeschäfte), wird der Beamte von der Wahrnehmung seines Amtes ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Seregios (24. April 2020)

Eine fragwürdige Handlung lag doch wohl eher im wiederholten Fehlverhalten des Verkehrsteilnehmers vor, der eine Polizeiabsperrung durchbricht und dabei Menschenleben gefährdet.
Der kann noch froh sein, dass die deutsche Polizei nur auf Reifen zielt. Französische, britische und amerikanische Polizei hätten den Wageninnenraum mit Blei aufgefüllt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

Eben das ist einwandfrei eingesetzter unmittelbarer Zwang.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2020)

Das "auf die Reifen schießen" ist letztlich vor allem ein Hollywood-Move. Wenn ein Polizist mit scharfer Schusswaffe nicht zwischen Actionfilm und Realität unterscheiden kann und einfach mal in der Gegend rum ballert, obwohl die Erfolgsaussichten quasi Null sind, dann muss das natürlich untersucht werden. Das hat gar nichts damit zu tun, ob das "Fehlverhalten" und die "Gefährdung" (über die wir gar nichts konkretes wissen) ursprünglich von dem Autofahrer ausging. Sondern damit, ob jemand verantwortungsvoll mit einer Schusswaffe umgehen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

Bullshit das wird so ausgebildet und grade in Filmen wird das selten gemacht.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Der Schuss hätte zum einen, einen Unfall auslösen können und damit eventuell Unbeteiligte gefährdet, als auch durch das daneben schießen selbst als Querschläger zur Gefahr werden können. 
Der Stop Stick wäre das effektivere und sichere Mittel gewesen und wird normalerweise sonst bei Straßensperren eingesetzt. 
Stop-Sticks im Einsatz &#8211; Auto bei voller Fahrt ausgebremst! | YouTube



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagelsperre schrieb:
			
		

> *Stop Sticks*
> Neuere Nagelsperren, sogenannte Stop Sticks (Schreibweise auch Stop-Sticks), sind einen Meter lange dreiseitige Plastikstäbe. Im Inneren ragen 36 angespitzte Röhrchen in alle drei Richtungen. Werden die Stop Sticks auf die Straße geworfen, zeigt immer eine Nagelreihe nach oben. Mit drei verbundenen Stäben können drei Meter einer Straße abgesperrt werden. Ab einem Gewicht von 400 Kilogramm wird der dreieckige Plastikstab zusammengedrückt und die darin enthaltene Nagelsperre mit hohlen Röhrchen kann in den Reifen eindringen. Im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Nagelketten entweicht die Luft sehr langsam, so dass die Unfallgefahr verringert wird.[4]



Wobei die auf weichem Untergrund anscheinend nicht immer richtig funktionieren:
"Achtung, der haut ab!": Polizeieinsatz an der deutsch-polnischen Grenze - SPIEGEL TV | YouTube

__________________________________________________________________

Zu dem AfD-Polizist aus Pirna hat keiner was zu sagen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bullshit das wird so ausgebildet und grade in Filmen wird das selten gemacht.



In der Ausbildung von dt. Streifenpolizisten wird denen beigebracht, mit einer Pistole auf die Reifen eines fahrenden Autos zu schießen, um dieses zum stoppen zu bringen? Während man dies in irgendwelchen Action-Filmen kaum sieht?

Wenn möglich hätte ich (zu ersterem) gerne Belege. Denn es erscheint mir sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Seregios (24. April 2020)

Aufgrund dieses dürren Berichts kann man viel in den Vorfall hineinfabulieren. Weder steht da etwas dazu, wie groß die Sperre war, noch wie der Gefährder sich  genau verhalten hat (10 km/h oder100 km/h).
Allein aufgrund eines Schusswaffengebrauchs, dessen genaue Umstände man auch nicht kennt, unter dem Titel "Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte" so etwas zu  posten halte ich zumindest für tendenziös.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Es gibt jetzt ein Video dazu:
VIDEO AUS LEIPZIG: HIER SCHIESST EIN POLIZIST AUF EIN FLÜCHTENDES AUTO | TAG24
Polizeisperre in Leipzig: Polizist schießt auf fahrendes Auto | YouTube

Hört sich nach zwei abgegebenen Schüssen an.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In der Ausbildung von dt. Streifenpolizisten wird denen beigebracht, mit einer Pistole auf die Reifen eines fahrenden Autos zu schießen, um dieses zum stoppen zu bringen? Während man dies in irgendwelchen Action-Filmen kaum sieht?
> 
> Wenn möglich hätte ich (zu ersterem) gerne Belege. Denn es erscheint mir sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Was Streifenpolizisten genau beigebracht wird weiß ich nicht, ich weiß was mir beigebracht wurde.

Aber vielleicht solltest du mal nachdenken was die Alternative ist. Ja den Fahrer zu erschießen wäre eine Alternative. Angemessen? Ganz sicher nicht in dieser Situation.
Was ausgebildet wird ist zwar nicht zu ergoogeln, die rechtliche Bewertung allerdings schon und die sagt ganz klar Reifen oder Motorblock.
Video kannst du ansehen, Motor war nicht möglich.


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bullshit das wird so ausgebildet und grade in Filmen wird das selten gemacht.



Uns hat man beigebracht, auf die Person/en im Fahrzeug zu schießen, um es aufzuhalten. Ein kaputter Reifen hält einen halbwegs geübten und entschlossenen Fahrer nicht auf. Ein er- bzw. angeschossener Fahrer hingegen tendiert dazu, den Fuß vom Gas zu nehmen und auch nicht mehr sonderlich gut zu lenken.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Reifen ziemlich kleine, bewegliche Ziele sind, von denen man aus den entscheidenden Richtungen (von vorne bei attackierenden Fahrzeugen und von hinten bei fliehenden Fahrzeugen) nicht allzu viel sieht.

Reife wären halbwegs sinnvolle Ziele, wenn man sich selbst in einem Fahrzeug neben das Zielfahrzeug setzt, aber das war zumindest in meiner Ausbildung kein Thema, weil die fraglichen Fahrzeuge die unangenehme Eigenschaft haben, von Bewaffneten besetzt zu sein, die ihrerseits schießen und/oder mit Sprengstoff, der ebenso geeignet ist, die Jugend am Wachstum zu hindern.

Die meisten Menschen haben auch keine rechte Vorstellung davon, wie schwer es ist, aus einem fahrenden Auto heraus selbst auf anderthalb Meter den Durchmesser eines handelsüblichen Autoreifens zu treffen. Dafür muss die Straße schon verdammt glatt sein und das Zielfahrzeug eher bedächtig fahren. Stuntman im Film schaffen das, weil dort "die Bösen" und "die Guten" ihre Fahrchoreographie abgestimmt haben und weil die Reifen durch eine kleine Sprengladung platzen, während die Stuntman mit Platzpatronen in deren ungefähre Richtung halten.

Grundsätzlich wurden wir aber dringend angehalten, Fahrzeuge und Personen nur bei akuter Gefahr im Verzug aufs Korn zu nehmen. Eine durchbrochene Absperrung in einem Kriegsgebiet ist immer ein guter Indikator für selbige, im vorliegenden Fall dürfte jedoch "kurz darauf wendete der Pkw und es kam zu einer Gefährdung der Polizeibeamten" den Ausschlag gegeben haben.

Das mit der gezielten Abgabe von Schüssen auf die Reifen glaube ich allerdings erst, wenn sich die polizeiliche Schießausbildung in den letzten Jahren ungefähr um den Faktor 500 verbessert hat ... Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass die Beamten, zwar prinzipiell berechtigt und menschlich durchaus nachvollziehbar, auf das Fahrzeug als Ganzes angelegt haben, um dem Fahrer mindestens abzulenken bzw. grundsätzlich von seinem Vorhaben abzubringen.
Das mit "auf die Reifen" halte ich eher für eine Erklärkonvention, damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht, man hätte vage in die Richtung geschossen oder gar halbwegs gezielt auf den Fahrer angelegt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2020)

Du kannst aber nicht unbedingt vergleichen, was euch bei der BW (vermute ich mal) beigebracht wird und wie dort die rechtliche Grundlage aussieht und was für Polizeibeamte gilt, um ein flüchtendes Fahrzeug zu stoppen (man sieht/hört ja im Video, zu welchem Zeitpunkt die Schüsse abgegeben werden). Grundsätzlich ist es erstmal richtig, dass in jedem Fall ermittelt wird, in dem Polizisten die Schusswaffe einsetzen. Wenn alles gerechtfertigt ist, wunderbar (also sofern man im Kontext potenziell tödlicher Gewalt davon sprechen kann). Wenn nicht, dann müssen Konsequenzen folgen. Ob für das Individuum, die Einsatzleitung, das Ausbildungscurriculum oder oder oder.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

Du wirfst  Sachen durcheinander, es geht hier nicht um nen TCP in Afg sondern um ne kleine Straßensperre wegen eines Waldbrandes. Ich glaube nicht, dass man euch das in der Wachausbildung so beigebracht hat. 
Da ist es nicht angemessen auf den Fahrer zu schießen.

@henne
Doch das kann man in diesen Punkten schon vergleichen, nicht aber gleichzusetzen.
Ich rede ja nicht von Einsätzen sondern von dem was die Wache an einer Kaserne macht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2020)

Aber es ist hier ja kein Fall, wo ein Auto mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf das Kasernentor zubrettert. Sondern um ein Fahrzeug das flüchtet, nachdem es eine Polizeisperre durchbrochen/umfahren hat. Also nicht Gefahrenabwehr, sondern Fluchtverhinderung.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

Ja das lässt der unmittelbare Zwang auch zu.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2020)

Ich vermute, dass da die Verhältnismäßigkeit ein ausschlaggebendes Kriterium sein wird. Um diese zu beurteilen fehlt mir einerseits die Fachkompetenz (wenn wir das auf der rein legalistischen Ebene betrachten wollen), andererseits sind die vorhandenen Infos und auch das Video nicht ausführlich genug.

Mein * Eindruck* ist, dass der Fahrer nicht gezielt versucht hat, den Polizisten umzufahren und dass die Schüsse abgegeben worden sind, als die konkrete Gefährdungssituation bereits vorbei war. Ob in der Situation, sollte sie so gewesen sein, das Abfeuern der Schüsse auf das flüchtende Fahrzeug - mit der reellen Möglichkeit tödlicher Verletzungen - verhältnismäßig war, erscheint mir zumindest fraglich. Aber wie gesagt, das basiert auf den unvollständigen Informationen, die mir vorliegen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du wirfst  Sachen durcheinander, es geht hier nicht um nen TCP in Afg sondern um ne kleine Straßensperre wegen eines Waldbrandes. Ich glaube nicht, dass man euch das in der Wachausbildung so beigebracht hat.
> Da ist es nicht angemessen auf den Fahrer zu schießen.



Darum geht es (zumindest mir) auch gar nicht. Du hattest Bezug auf deine Ausbildung genommen und mir kam das - ausgehend davon, das du dich auch auf deine militärische Ausbildung beziehst - seltsam vor. Militärische Absperrungen gibt es nicht bei Waldbränden, aber dass Durchbrechen einer solchen ist ein potenziell kriegerischer Akt.
Das Durchbrechen von - sagen wir mal - der Schranke einer Kaserne im friedlichen Deutschland dürfte zwar in der Praxis eine gemäßigtere Reaktion erlauben, wird jedoch per se nicht anders gehandhabt oder anders ausgebildet.

Wie ich den vorliegenden Fall - basierend auf den Informationen aus dem Artikel - sehe, hat dort jemand die Absperrung durchbrochen und danach das Fahrzeug in Richtung der Beamten gewendet. Ob es das erklärte Ziel war, die Beamten zu überfahren, können wir nicht beurteilen, aber die Beamten selbst zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt ebenso wenig. Man kann auch nicht verlangen, dass sie erst einmal abwarten, ob der Fahrer rechtzeitig abdreht. Dessen Überlegenheit ist in diesem Moment so groß, dass sie zur Dienstwaffe greifen, weil das Fahrzeug (allem Anschein nach) zur Waffe geworden ist.

Ich kenne die polizeiliche Ausbildung nicht im Detail, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass dort tatsächlich gelehrt wird, wenn möglich auf die Reifen zu *zielen* - dann aber garantiert nicht, weil das sonderlich hohe Trefferchancen hätte oder das Fahrzeug stoppen würde, sondern um zu vermeiden, dass zu hoch gezielt und womöglich unnötigerweise jemand erschossen wird. Die Feuerkraft, um Fahrzeug oder Fahrer wirksam zu stoppen, haben Polizisten i.d.R. ohnehin nicht am Mann; es geht dann meines Erachtens eher um die abschreckende Wirkung. Die Ruhe und Entschlossenheit, auf jemanden zuzuhalten, während geschossen wird, dürften auch viele hartgesottene Kriminelle nicht haben; geschweige denn jemand, dem das Temperament und/oder die Nerven durchgegangen sind.

Und selbstverständlich wird von Rechts und Amts wegen *immer* ermittelt, wenn von der Dienstwaffe Gebrauch gemacht wurde. Egal, auf was mit welcher Intention gezielt und egal, was mit welcher Intention getroffen wurde. Das finde ich auch gut und richtig so.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

querschläger kannst du aber immer haben. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die Polizei eher diese Rollketten oder wie die Dinger heißen ausrollt und damit die Reifen zerstört als wenn jemand herumballert.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Meist werden hierzulande die schon genannten Stop Sticks verwendet.


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

Auch Krähenfüße genannt


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Gibt es nicht auch schon EMP Waffen?


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Auch Krähenfüße genannt



Da ist aber eher so etwas mit gemeint:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kraehenfuss &#8211; Wikipedia



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht auch schon EMP Waffen?



Wenn, wären die in Deutschland nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

Das hilft allerdings nur, mit Vorbereitungszeit Fahrzeuge zu stoppen oder Durchfahrten zu sperren. Wenn sie bereits auf einen zurollen, rennt niemand noch ein paar Meter entgegen, um in Rekordzeit Reifenkiller auszulegen.

Diese bringen Fahrzeuge auch nicht abrupt zum Stehen oder aus der Bahn; diese rollen vielmehr trotzdem noch etliche Meter in ursprünglicher Richtung weiter. Und ob man nun von einem Auto mit kaputten oder intakten Reifen umgekachelt wird, macht aus Perspektive des Umgekachelten wenig Unterschied.

Aber den Fahrer dazu zu bringen, das Lenkrad zu verreißen, ist in solchen Situationen sicherlich nützlich, und das geht am schnellsten, wenn dieser Einschläge im Blechle hört und den Eindruck gewinnt, dass es ihm nicht frommt, weiter auf Polizisten zuzuhalten.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn, wären die in Deutschland nicht zugelassen.



Kommt alles.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

Henne:
Wenn jemand flüchtet rechtfertigt alleine das den Schusswaffengebrauch. Du musst allerdings alles was darunter liegt versuchen bzw in Betracht ziehen.

Mahoy:
Auf dem Video sah es eher so aus als wollte man den davonfahrenden Wagen aufhalten und da gehen nur Schüsse auf die Reifen. Jedenfalls mit 9x19 oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn, wären die in Deutschland nicht zugelassen.



Abwarten,
Heckler und Koch werden das schon ermöglichen,
der Filz zwischen Wirtschaft und Politik ist noch lange
nicht ausgetrocknet.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das hilft allerdings nur, mit Vorbereitungszeit Fahrzeuge zu stoppen oder Durchfahrten zu sperren.



Den Stop Stick kann man auch einfach von der Seite unters Auto werfen, wie auf dem Video von Spiegel TV zu sehen ist.

Bzw. sonst liegt der bei Sperren zur Verkehrskontrolle an der Seite bereit, um ihn schnell von dort mit dem Fuß auf die Fahrbahn zu schieben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Henne:
> Wenn jemand flüchtet rechtfertigt alleine das den Schusswaffengebrauch. Du musst allerdings alles was darunter liegt versuchen bzw in Betracht ziehen.
> [...]



Sprichst du dabei davon, was für die Bundeswehr erlaubt ist, wenn sie im Ausland im Einsatz ist oder im Wachdienst bei militärischen Einrichtungen, oder von polizeilichen Befugnissen? 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es rechtmäßig wäre, einen flüchtenden Ladendieb niederzuschiessen, nur weil er bis vor kurzem ein erfolgreicher Leichtathletik-Olympionike war.

Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber du scheinst ja überzeugt zu sein davon.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Es wäre vor allem nicht verhältnismäßig.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

> *(1) Schusswaffen dürfen gegen Personen nur gebraucht werden,*
> 
> 1. um eine gegenwärtige Gefahr für Leib oder Leben abzuwehren,
> 
> ...


Gesetze und Verordnungen | Landesrecht NRW

Polizeigesetz NRW

Hat versucht einen Polizist zu überfahren wäre schon ein Verdacht auf ein Verbrechen...

Hab auch noch im Kopf wie ein Polizist einen Drogendealer der geflüchtet ist bei der Flucht in den Kopf geschossen hat (Täter ist weggerannt, wer mal Pistole geschossen hat weiß wie gut man da zielen kann) und es gab auch keine Konsequenzen.
Zugegeben das mit dem flüchten allein war aus einem Gesetz für die Bundeswehr, aber in einem MSB ist das auch eine ganz andere Situation (Straftaten gegen die Bundeswehr etc)


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Es geht aber um Sachsen, da gilt das Recht aus NRW nicht. 



			
				SächsPolG schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 33
> Voraussetzungen des Schusswaffengebrauchs*
> 
> (1) [SUP]1[/SUP]Der Schusswaffengebrauch ist nur zulässig, wenn die allgemeinen Voraussetzungen für die Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwangs vorliegen und wenn einfache körperliche Gewalt sowie verfügbare Hilfsmittel der körperlichen Gewalt oder mitgeführte Schlagstöcke erfolglos angewandt worden sind oder ihre Anwendung offensichtlich keinen Erfolg verspricht. [SUP]2[/SUP]Auf Personen darf erst geschossen werden, wenn der polizeiliche Zweck durch Waffenwirkung gegen Sachen nicht erreicht werden kann.
> ...




REVOSax Landesrecht Sachsen -
SaechsPolG


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

Solche Grundlegenden Sachen werden auch dort nicht großartig anders sein, es steht dir frei das selbst zuüberprüfen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Den Stop Stick kann man auch einfach von der Seite unters Auto werfen, wie auf dem Video von Spiegel TV zu sehen ist.
> 
> Bzw. sonst liegt der bei Sperren zur Verkehrskontrolle an der Seite bereit, um ihn schnell von dort mit dem Fuß auf die Fahrbahn zu schieben.



Was für jemanden, der sich gerade *vor* dem Auto befindet, trotzdem keine Hilfe ist.  



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wäre vor allem nicht verhältnismäßig.



Genau das. Es kann möglicherweise im Einzelfall gerechtfertigt sein kann, aber zumindest in unseren Breiten wäre es nicht grundsätzlich verhältnismäßig oder üblich, kleine Diebe mit Schusswaffeneinsatz an der Flucht zu hindern. Das gilt ebenso für Bürger, die selbst ihr Eigentum schützen möchten.

Selbst in den USA brauchte es ja für solche Fälle ein - zu Recht - umstrittenes "Stand your ground"-Gesetz.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

Einfacher Diebstahl ja, Raub ist dann aber wieder eine andere Geschichte


----------



## Poulton (24. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab auch noch im Kopf wie ein Polizist einen Drogendealer der geflüchtet ist bei der Flucht in den Kopf geschossen hat (Täter ist weggerannt, wer mal Pistole geschossen hat weiß wie gut man da zielen kann) und es gab auch keine Konsequenzen.


Staatsanwalt stoppt Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten | BR24


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

So lange war das schon her? Okay gut


----------



## Poulton (24. April 2020)

Auch du wirst langsam älter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber den Fahrer dazu zu bringen, das Lenkrad zu verreißen, ist in solchen Situationen sicherlich nützlich, und das geht am schnellsten, wenn dieser Einschläge im Blechle hört und den Eindruck gewinnt, dass es ihm nicht frommt, weiter auf Polizisten zuzuhalten.



Hört er das überhaupt deutlich, wenn Kugeln in die Fahrzeugfront ("kommt darauf zu" lässt ja wenig andere Möglichkeiten) einschlagen? Ist immerhin der gesamte Motorraum samt Dämmung dazwischen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2020)

Im Video sah es aber eher so aus, als hat er von der Seite auf das Auto geschossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Minute 0:02, Bild zugeschnitten)
YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

In einem Rechtsstaat ist es ein Grundrecht, sich der Verhaftung, natürlich friedlich, zu entziehen. Man haut immer ab, sicher ist sicher, und lässt den Fall von sienem Anwalt klären. Das unsere schießwütigen  Freunde meinen, so ein Verhalten eines Verdächtigen mit Schüssen zu beantworten, ist wie oft bei dieser Gruppe nicht angemessenes Verhalten. Wenn ich alleine an die vielen unerträglichenVerfolgungsjagden denke, die sie Menschen mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit liefern. Das ist gefährlich und zwar zu richtig und absolut kontraproduktiv. Es gibt viel effektivere Mittel mit weniger Kollateralschaden.


----------



## Mahoy (25. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hört er das überhaupt deutlich, wenn Kugeln in die Fahrzeugfront ("kommt darauf zu" lässt ja wenig andere Möglichkeiten) einschlagen? Ist immerhin der gesamte Motorraum samt Dämmung dazwischen.



Man hört bei der Fahrt jede Kastanie, die gegen den Frontkühler prallt, jeden Stein, der unter dem Motorraum gegen den Unterboden schlägt und alles, was eventuell in den vorderen Radkästen herumeiert.
Ein Projektil, dass Blech durchschlägt und darunter entweder auf etwas Unnachgiebiges wie den Motorblock prallt und/oder noch etwas unter dem Blech querschlägt, ist ebenso deutlich zu hören wie das Krachen der Schüsse.
Dazu die Mündungsblitze aus Waffen, die auf da eigene Auto gerichtet sind ... Das alles ist ein guter Indikator dafür, dass die augenblickliche Fahrtrichtung hinsichtlich des eigenen Wohlergehens womöglich nicht das Optimum darstellt.

Tatsächlich ist man hinter dem Motorraum gegenüber Handfeuerwaffen recht gut geschützt. Aber um das als Deckung zu nutzen (unterstellt, es ginge um einen abgebrühten Todesfahrer) zu nutzen, muss man - je nach Fahrzeug - ein ganzes Stück unter der Frontscheibe bleiben, was die Sicht und die Bedienung des Fahrzeugs massiv einschränkt.

Kurz, einfach beiseite zu springen kann nützlicher sein, kommt aber nur in Frage, wenn der Fahrer nicht nachkorrigiert oder neuen Anlauf nimmt.
Wenn man dann (beispielsweise als Polizist) auch noch angehalten ist, jemanden nicht gewähren zu lassen, der solch Nummern auch nur versucht hat, ist der Einsatz der Dienstwaffe sicherlich nicht grundsätzlich falsch. Es kommt eben immer darauf an, wie sich die konkrete Situation gestaltet.

In Afghanistan - da Sparanus es ansprach - war der Handlungsspielraum ziemlich begrenzt. Die - grob vereinfachte - Ansage war: Fahrzeuge, die eine Absperrung durchbrechen, sind aufzuhalten; mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln.
Natürlich bedeutet das nicht, unter allen Umständen auf das Fahrzeug zu feuern, wenn sich beispielsweise eine Menschenmenge in Schusslinie befindet. Gegebenenfalls aber doch, weil die Opferzahlen durch eine nicht gestoppte rollende Bombe noch einmal deutlich höher wären.
Da sind die Handlungsspielräume der bundesdeutschen Polizei vermutlich ein wenig überschaubarer.

Aber eins ist gleich: Der Schusswaffeneinsatz wird anschließend untersucht. Immer.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In einem Rechtsstaat ist es ein Grundrecht, sich der Verhaftung, natürlich friedlich, zu entziehen.


Ist man eines Verbrechens verdächtigt oder man ist eine Gefahr für andere darf von der Schusswaffe gebrauch gemacht werden, wenn es nicht anders möglich ist. 

Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Mahoy (25. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Video sah es aber eher so aus, als hat er von der Seite auf das Auto geschossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In einem Rechtsstaat ist es ein Grundrecht, sich der Verhaftung, natürlich friedlich, zu entziehen. Man haut immer ab, sicher ist sicher, und lässt den Fall von sienem Anwalt klären.



Das Problem dabei ist: Der wesentliche Kontext fehlt. Das Video zeigt nur, wie das Fahrzeug am schießenden Polizisten vorbei fährt, jedoch nicht, wie beide jeweils dorthin gekommen sind.

Sprich, es gibt  - keinerlei Aufschluss darüber, ob das Fahrzeug auf den Polizisten zugehalten hat. So wie ich das sehe, ist rundherum sehr viel Platz und anzunehmenderweise ist der Beamte auch nicht losgesprintet, um sich in die Fahrtlinie zu stellen und das Fahrzug mit bloßen Händen aufzuhalten. Wäre es ihm darum gegangen, einfach mal rumzuballern, wie Rotkaeppchen es insinuiert, hätte er das auch aus sicherer Entfernung tun können.

Der Fahrer entzieht der Verhaftung vielleicht nicht friedlich, sondern kachelt möglicherweise - das gibt sogar das entweder sehr spät einsetzende oder programmatisch geschnittene Video her - mindestens in gefährlicher Nähe an einem Polizeibeamten vorbei, der möglicherweise schon dort stand und zum Halten aufforderte ODER erst dorthin ausgewichen ist, um nicht überfahren zu werden.
So oder so heißt der Beamte jedoch sicherlich nicht Lucky Luke und zieht schneller als sein Schatten, was um so mehr andeutet, dass die Situation im Video unsachlich verkürzt gezeigt wird.

Ach ja, und auch wenn sich der Beamte zur Zeit der Schussabgabe bereits nicht mehr in akuter Gefahr befindet, wäre es trotzdem seine Aufgabe, Personen aufzuhalten, die womöglich soeben gezeigt haben, dass sie gewaltbereit und gemeingefährlich sind. Den Fahrer einfach abhauen zu lassen und zu warten, bis er sich vielleicht mit seinem Anwalt meldet, wäre eine seltsame Dienstauffassung seitens des Polizisten.

Übrigens gibt es kein Grundrecht (Dieser Begriff wird in letzter Zeit irgendwie inflationär gebraucht ...), sich einer Festnahme oder Haft durch Flucht zu entziehen, egal ob friedlich oder nicht. Die Flucht selbst ist lediglich nicht strafbar, wohl aber in deren Zuge begangene Staftaten.
Der Aufforderung zum Anhalten nicht zu folgen wäre erst einmal nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, geht sie mit einer Gefährdung der Beamten und/oder Gewalt einher, wird daraus ruckzuck eine Straftat, deren Schwere mit dem Grad der Gefährdung und/oder eingesetzten Gewalt skaliert. Ein paar Markierungshütchen umzufahren genügt bereits, ist jedoch logischerweise geringer zu bewerten als beispielsweise ein Angriff auf Polizeibeamte.

Wie üblich in solchen Fällen würde ich erst einmal abwarten, bis mehr Informationen zur Verfügung stehen, bevor man das Ganze voreilig in die eine oder andere Richtung beurteilt.


----------



## Alreech (25. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, war das eine Besucherin auf einer Veranstaltung der Linken, die zwar in der ersten Reihe und nicht in der dritten Reihe saß, jedoch ohne parteiliche/öffentliche/politische Funktion.
> Und sie hat nicht geäußert, dass sie Menschen erschießen wolle oder man welche erschießen müsse, sondern sagte wörtlich zum Thema Energiewende: "Und auch wenn wir das ein Prozent der Reichen erschossen haben, ist es immer noch so, dass wir heizen wollen, wir wollen uns fortbewegen."
> Was man in dem Kontext und dieser Formulierung schlimmstenfalls als geschmacklosen Humor und bestenfalls sogar als Ironie deuten könnte.
> 
> ...


Das war die Strategiekonferenz der Linken, nicht irgendeine Veranstaltung.
Und der Chef der Linken - Björn Riexinger - hat darauf geantwortet das die Reichen nur ins Gulag und durch Zwangsarbeit vernichtet werden sollen.
Natürlich kann man das als Ironie deuten, aber bei den Rechten wird das doch auch immer möglichst negativ ausgelegt?

Inzwischen gehe ich auch davon aus das die Linken nur von Hass, Neid und Gier getrieben werden.
Hass & Neid auf die Reichen, Gier auf ihren Besitz.


----------



## Alreech (25. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bis auf denen der AfD. Da wird selbst die Presse nicht reingelassen.
> „Vorgehen der AfD verstoesst gegen das Grundgesetz“


Die Linke hat das auch schon gemacht, mit der Jungen Freiheit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist: Der wesentliche Kontext fehlt. Das Video zeigt nur,.


Ich rede ganz allgemein von Verfolgung und Schusswaffeneinsatz. Das Video habe ich nicht gesehen, ich sprach aus Erfahrung. Da fährt man in Ruhe Motorrad und dann meint die grünweiße Rennleitung, sie müssen mich überholen. Was für ein dummer und gefährlicher Gedanke. Schaut man dann in den Rückspiegel, was die Seppelköpfe alles veranstalten und wen sie massiv gefährden, steht das in keinem Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Delikt. Darum geht es.

Ein Täter mit Waffe in der Hand, der schon geschossen hat, ist etwas anderes, da kann man von_ "Gefahr in Verzug"_ reden. Aber doch nicht, wenn ein Räuber flieht. Der bedroht niemanden mehr akut. Da geht es um ein paar Kröten. Die Leute verfolgt man unauffällig, aber niemals so, dass sie in Panik geraten. Darum geht es. Aber das erklärt den Testosterongesteuerten scheinbar niemand.


----------



## Mahoy (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich rede ganz allgemein von Verfolgung und Schusswaffeneinsatz. Das Video habe ich nicht gesehen, ich sprach aus Erfahrung. Da fährt man in Ruhe Motorrad und dann meint die grünweiße Rennleitung, sie müssen mich überholen. Was für ein dummer und gefährlicher Gedanke. Schaut man dann in den Rückspiegel, was die Seppelköpfe alles veranstalten und wen sie massiv gefährden, steht das in keinem Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Delikt. Darum geht es.



Einmal abgesehen davon, dass sich mir nicht erschließt, inwiefern das von dir Geschilderte etwas mit Schusseinsatz zu tun hätte, kenne ich jetzt nur deine Version und kann daher nicht beurteilen, inwiefern es aus polizeilicher Sicht gerechtfertigt war.



> Ein Täter mit Waffe in der Hand, der schon geschossen hat, ist etwas anderes, da kann man von_ "Gefahr in Verzug"_ reden.



Mit Verlaub, es ist kompletter Unsinn zu warten, bis jemand geschossen hat, weil bereits der erste Schuss ernsthafte Folgen haben kann.
Wenn du von jemanden mit einer Waffe bedroht würdest, möchtest du sicherlich auch nicht warten, bis der Aggressor den erste Schuss abgegeben hat und die Polizei ihr weiteres Vorgehen am besten noch danach ausrichtet, wo der Schuss hinging ... Wenn dieser dich verfehlte, muss man ja beispielsweise nicht päpstlicher sein als der Papst selbst, nicht wahr? Ist ja nix passiert. Der Schütze bekommt eine Mahnung mit erhobenen Zeigefinger und du einen Doppelten zur Beruhigung und alle gehen nach Hause, ohne dass Cowboys von der Polizei ihre sonst typischen Überreaktionen gezeigt hätten.  



> Aber doch nicht, wenn ein Räuber flieht. Der bedroht niemanden mehr akut. Da geht es um ein paar Kröten.



Mein liebes Rotkaeppchen, ich glaube, du brauchst erst einmal einen Kaffee.
Ein Räuber ist jemand, der "mit Gewalt gegen eine Person oder unter Anwendung von Drohungen mit gegenwärtiger Gefahr für Leib oder Leben" (siehe § 249 StGB) agiert, also mithin eine Person, die Gewalt für ein probates Mittel hält. Sowohl dem aktuellen als auch dem nächsten Opfer eines Räubers dürfte es besonders schwer fallen, deiner etwas schrägen Ansicht zu folgen.



> Die Leute verfolgt man unauffällig, aber niemals so, dass sie in Panik geraten. Darum geht es. Aber das erklärt den Testosterongesteuerten scheinbar niemand.



Genau, und für diese unauffällige Verfolgung lernen Polizisten die Gestaltwandlung und beschäftigen Hellseher und Radiästhesiker (mit von den Landeskriminalämtern geeichten Pendeln), die den Delinquenten ausfindig machen ... Ihn sofort in Gewahrsam zu nehmen geht ja nicht, weil der arme Mensch ja sonst in Panik geraten könnte.
Kurz gesagt, das ist Quatsch mit Soße: Gewaltverbrecher macht man dingfest, so lange man sie in Griffweite hat, es sei denn, die zeitnahe Festnahme würde eine größere Gefährdung der Bevölkerung bedeuten, als davon, den Verdächtigen vorerst auf freien Fuß zu lassen. Und das jeweils einzuschätzen würde ich doch lieber ausgebildeten Polizisten und nicht unserer Foren-Oma auf ihrem Moped überlassen.  

Darüber, dass man jetzt nicht jeden Ladendieb schießen muss, weil er zufällig schneller ist als Wachtmeister Kaluppke kurz vor der Pensionierung, muss man sich nicht unterhalten - weil das hierzulande nicht praktiziert wird. Generell macht die bundesdeutsche Polizei im weltweiten Vergleich sehr maßvoll von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch. Deshalb sind ja solche Fälle auch so medienwirksam und provozieren so viel Aufregung bei Leuten, die noch gar nicht wissen, was überhaupt im Detail vorgefallen ist. 

Und bei deinem Gedankensprung zu Verfolgungsjagden solltest du sehr genau sortieren, was du im Unterhaltungsfernsehen oder in den Nachrichten gesehen hast. Die sind nämlich sogar in den US of A und erst recht hierzulande fast so selten wie der Einsatz der Dienstwaffe. Und zwar deshalb, *weil* die Hürden aufgrund der möglichen Gefährdung Dritter so hoch sind.
Wenn jedoch selbst du der festen Überzeugung bist, du könntest auf deinem Feuerstuhl schnell und sicher unterwegs sein, warum sollte die Polizei das nicht ebenfalls können, wenn sie einen Kriminellen verfolgt, der bereits durch seine Tat selbst gezeigt hat, dass ihm Rücksichtnahme fremd ist und der auf jeden Fall eine Gefährdung darstellt, ob er nun verfolgt wird oder nicht?

Die Polizei kann es sich nicht leisten, den Zufallsgenerator laufen zu lassen.
Ja, der Verfolgte könnte auf seiner Flucht einen Unfall provozieren, aber das ist ein kalkuliertes Risiko, welches man durch Verkehrsregulierung minimieren kann.
Er könnte aber auch erst einmal davonkommen und an der nächsten Tanke den Kassierer abmurksen. Und das ist nicht kalkulierbar.
Daher ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> weil bereits der erste Schuss ernsthafte Folgen haben kann.


Und wenn es, wie in vermutlich 99% der Fälle eine Schreckschußwaffe oder ein Imitat ist? Gleich erschießen? Standrechtlich?

Geht es um Verfoilgungsjagden verhält sich die Polizei nach meiner ganz eigenen und persönlichen Erfahrung absolut jenseit jeder Vernunft. Das ist gefährlicher als Waffeneinsatz, Was mit einem Motorrad sicher ist, weil viel Platz da ist und man eine grandiose Übersicht hat, ist im Auto ganz etwas anderes. Und durch die Verfolgung fahren mehrere Fahrzeuge schnell. In Schweden z.B. ist generell das Verfolgen von Motorrädern verboten. Das hat einen guten Grund. Erstens ist es bei "normalen" Fahrern eh aussichtslos, zweitens verunglücken zu viele der mäßigen bis schlechten Motorradfahrer und drittens kachelt die Popelei ständig Leute um.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2020)

Bist du bereit das Risiko einzugehen, dass es keine echte Waffe ist? Bei jemandem der einen anderen Menschen überfällt? 
Wenn ja, dann spiel eine Runde Russisch Roulette. Passiert ja eh nichts.


----------



## acc (25. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Staatsanwalt stoppt Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten | BR24



bayern eben, da sind selbst staatsanwaltschaften nur ein negatives leitbild, was kein anders bundesland haben sollte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Staatsanwalt stoppt Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten | BR24



Gegen die extrem vielen Haschischtoten muss auch mit voller Härte vorgegangen werden. 
Gestern ist schon wieder ein Konsument eingeschlafen. Wie kann man sowas verkaufen? 
Sofort erschießen die Leute.
Jugendlicher (18) nach Überdosis Cannabis eingeschlafen

Das Alarmierende ist, dass die Anzahl der Haschistoten einfach nicht sinken will!
Alarmierend! Zahl der Cannabis-Toten in Deutschland wieder nicht gesunken

Gut, dass die bayrische Polizei so hart durchgreift. Da ist bei dieser Härte der Droge
jede Gewaltanwendung gerechtfertigt, am besten gleich die ganze Familie erschießen.
Jaja, was mag in so machem Hirn vorgehen. 

...


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das war die Strategiekonferenz der Linken, nicht irgendeine Veranstaltung.
> Und der Chef der Linken - Björn Riexinger - hat darauf geantwortet das die Reichen nur ins Gulag und durch Zwangsarbeit vernichtet werden sollen.
> Natürlich kann man das als Ironie deuten, aber bei den Rechten wird das doch auch immer möglichst negativ ausgelegt?
> 
> ...


Also kurz nur heiße Luft von dir. Es wurde von keinem Politker gefordert Reiche umzubringen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Video sah es aber eher so aus, als hat er von der Seite auf das Auto geschossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht erkennen, wann da geschossen wurde. Aber wenn er zu dem Zeitpunkt schon neben dem Auto war, dann hielt der Fahrer nicht mehr "auf ihn zu" (wie von Mahoy als Szenario beschrieben) und es gab somit keine Rechtfertigung mehr, aus Selbstschutz zu schießen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Man hört bei der Fahrt jede Kastanie, die gegen den Frontkühler prallt, jeden Stein, der unter dem Motorraum gegen den Unterboden schlägt und alles, was eventuell in den vorderen Radkästen herumeiert.



Also ich habe noch nie eine Kastanie gegen den Kühler prallen gehört (zugegebenermaßen auch nie Spuren einer Kastanie gefunden, die das ungehört gemacht hat) und Steine gegen den Unterboden, also 0,5 kg Brocken 10 cm unter mir, sind etwas anderes als eine kleine Kugel 2 m vor meinen Ohren in die Fahrzeugfront oder in den Motorblock. Deswegen frage ich. ("klein": Natürlich hat sie reichlich kinetische Energie durch ihre Geschwindigkeit, aber an einem dünnen Stück Blech dürfte sie die nicht übertragen bekommen und Motorblock/Getriebe haben viel mehr Masse und sind akustisch vom Rahmen isoliert, sodass der Einschlag hier nicht direkt sondern wirklich nur als Schall weitergegeben werden kann, während Schläge gegen den Unterboden direkt in den Innenraum schallen.)

Davon abgesehen haben die meisten Straßenverkehrsteilnehmer nachweislich "den Knall nicht gehört". Oder das Martinshorn. Oder ...



> Tatsächlich ist man hinter dem Motorraum gegenüber Handfeuerwaffen recht gut geschützt. Aber um das als Deckung zu nutzen (unterstellt, es ginge um einen abgebrühten Todesfahrer) zu nutzen, muss man - je nach Fahrzeug - ein ganzes Stück unter der Frontscheibe bleiben, was die Sicht und die Bedienung des Fahrzeugs massiv einschränkt.



Es ging ja darum, den Fahrer dazu zu bringen das Lenkrad zu verreißen, wenn er Einschläge hört. Nicht darum, ihn zu erschießen. Dass es kaum zu übersehen ist, wenn Kugel in die Frontscheibe einschlagen, glaube ich gerne - aber hier würde eine ganz andere, schwerer zur rechtfertigende Gefährdungslage als bei Schüssen auf das Fahrzeug vorliegen. Selbst ein Durchschlag bis in den Fahrgastraum ist, wenn der Beamte aus Brusthöhe nach unten feuert, vergleichsweise unprobelmatisch, da die akut lebenswichtigen Organe höher liegen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ach ja, und auch wenn sich der Beamte zur Zeit der Schussabgabe bereits nicht mehr in akuter Gefahr befindet, wäre es trotzdem seine Aufgabe, Personen aufzuhalten, die womöglich soeben gezeigt haben, dass sie gewaltbereit und gemeingefährlich sind. Den Fahrer einfach abhauen zu lassen und zu warten, bis er sich vielleicht mit seinem Anwalt meldet, wäre eine seltsame Dienstauffassung seitens des Polizisten.



Ein Fahrer, der sich einer Verhaftung mit Gewalt entzieht, ist noch lange nicht gemeingefährlich. Soweit man auf dem Videoschnipsel erkennen kann, fährt der Wagen schon mit einem gewissen Tempo in relativ gerader Linie. Das heißt der Fahrer hat nicht kurzfristig die Richtung geändert (dann würde der Wagen schaukeln wenn nicht gar schleudern), um einen ausgewichenen Polizisten möglichst schwer zu verletzen, sondern er hält rücksichtlos mit hohem Tempo auf jemandem zu, der ihm den Weg versperren will, der aber, wenn er dieses Ziel aufgibt, jederzeit ausweichen kann. Man kann dem Fahrer vorwerfen, dass er tödliche Verletzungen an Leuten, die ihn stoppen wollen, billigend in Kauf nimmt, aber das macht ihn zu keiner Gefahr für Dritte. (Er beschleunigt nicht einmal extrem, nachdem er den Schauplatz verlassen hat.)
Ehe ein Beamter potenziell tödliche Schüsse einsetzten darf (und da er, wie bereits festgestellt, keine Möglichkeit hat, den Wagen gezielt außer Gefecht zu setzen, kann er nur durch Treffer am Fahrer eine Stopwirkung erzielen), muss aber eine akute Gefährung Unschuldiger drohen. "riskant Autofahren" reicht dafür defintiv nicht aus. 




Alreech schrieb:


> Das war die Strategiekonferenz der Linken, nicht irgendeine Veranstaltung.
> Und der Chef der Linken - Björn Riexinger - hat darauf geantwortet das die Reichen nur ins Gulag und durch Zwangsarbeit vernichtet werden sollen.
> Natürlich kann man das als Ironie deuten, aber bei den Rechten wird das doch auch immer möglichst negativ ausgelegt?



Rechtsextreme haben in den letzten 30 Jahren rund 200 Menschen in Deutschland ermordet, Linksextreme haben in den letzten 30 Jahren 0 Reiche in Gulags gesteckt. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man Witze über eine hypotethische Situation macht, die dadurch sofort für jeden als Ironie erkannt werden kann, oder ob man offen mit dem ganz realen Tod vieler Unschuldiger kokettiert. Desweiteren gilt der übliche Grundsatz: Rassismus richtet sich gegen Menschen, Antikapitalismus gegen Vermögensverhältnisse.

Unabhängig davon gehört es zum Job hochrangiger Parteivertreter, in der Öffentlichkeit keine Sprüche abzulassen, die ihnen negativ angehängt werden können. Da hat er klar versagt.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wenn es, wie in vermutlich 99% der Fälle eine Schreckschußwaffe oder ein Imitat ist?



Es hat einen Grund, dass man Schreckschußwaffen nur verdeckt und auch dann nur mit kleinem Waffenschein in der Öffentlichkeit führen darf. Wer damit dennoch andere Leute bedroht, spielt tatsächlich mit seinem Leben, denn in so einem Fall müssen Beamte davon ausgehen, dass es eine scharfe Waffe ist und entsprechend reagieren. Rettungsschuss zur Vermeidung von Schädigungen Unschuldiger eingeschlossen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht erkennen, wann da geschossen wurde. Aber wenn er zu dem Zeitpunkt schon neben dem Auto war, dann hielt der Fahrer nicht mehr "auf ihn zu" (wie von Mahoy als Szenario beschrieben) und es gab somit keine Rechtfertigung mehr, aus Selbstschutz zu schießen.



Erkennen kann man es nicht, dafür ist die Handyaufnahme zu schlecht. Aber man kann es halt zweimal knallen hören. An der Stelle hatte ich den Screenshot gemacht. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Fahrer entzieht der Verhaftung vielleicht nicht friedlich, sondern kachelt möglicherweise - das gibt sogar das entweder sehr spät einsetzende oder programmatisch geschnittene Video her - mindestens in gefährlicher Nähe an einem Polizeibeamten vorbei, der möglicherweise schon dort stand und zum Halten aufforderte ODER erst dorthin ausgewichen ist, um nicht überfahren zu werden.
> So oder so heißt der Beamte jedoch sicherlich nicht Lucky Luke und zieht schneller als sein Schatten, was um so mehr andeutet, dass die Situation im Video unsachlich verkürzt gezeigt wird.



Es wurde halt erst angefangen zu Filmen, als die Action war. Der Augenzeuge wusste ja wahrscheinlich nicht vorher was passiert.
In der Lage das Gerät im Querformat zu halten, damit man sich das Video später ordentlich ansehen kann, war er leider aber nicht.


----------



## acc (26. April 2020)

die sicherste situation wäre natürlich gewesen den einfach fahren zu lassen und sich das nummernschild aufzuschreiben. aber offensichtlich gings mal wieder  darum, ein gekränktes ego zu befriedigen. im prinzip müsste man den polizisten überprüfen, ob der überhaupt diensttauglich für den strasseneinsatz ist.


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2020)

Guten Morgen,
Klassischer Fall von keine Ahnung und im Internet die Fresse aufreißen. Das hat grade noch gefehlt.


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wenn es, wie in vermutlich 99% der Fälle eine Schreckschußwaffe oder ein Imitat ist? Gleich erschießen? Standrechtlich?



Geht's noch etwas unsachlicher?

1.) Die handgewedelten 99% kann man gleich wieder vergessen. Da in Deutschland Anscheinswaffen nicht einmal als Spielzeug verkauft werden dürften, sind Imitate genauso schwer zu bekommen wie echte Waffen. Daher werden die meisten Kriminellen - schon zur Wahrung ihres Rufs im Milieu - natürlich den Besitz einer echte Schusswaffe anstreben.
Berücksichtigt, dass die meisten bewaffneten Straftaten im Bereich Raub hierzulande nicht mit Schusswaffen, egal ob echt oder zum Anschein, sondern mit Stichwaffen verübt werden, die allerdings unbedingt potentiell tödliche Waffen und als solche zu behandeln sind. Es sei denn natürlich, du möchtest jetzt behaupten, Messer wären ja gar nicht gefährlich bzw. die meisten Kriminellen wären mit Theater-Attrappen unterwegs. 

2.) Auch Schreckschusswaffen sind in der Lage, auf kürzere Entfernung schwere und auch tödliche Verletzungen herbeizuführen.
Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Leute de facto auf größere Entfernung (quasi auf Zuruf) ausgeraubt werden, gehe jedoch erst einmal von einem verschwindend geringen Anteil aus.

3.) Ich finde es bedenklich, wie du Täter zu Opfern deklarierst. Auch wer sich bei Raub eines Imitats bedient, tut das mit der Absicht, die Waffe als echt erscheinen zu lassen - spekuliert also auf die Todesangst seiner Opfer und geht vor allem sehendes Auges das Risiko ein, als Träger einer echten Waffe behandelt zu werden.

4.) Du möchtest bitte unbedingt nachschlagen, was Standrecht und was eine Nothandlung ist.

5.) Bitte entgegen meines vorhergehenden Ratschlags besser doch etwas weniger Kaffee trinken.  



> Geht es um Verfoilgungsjagden verhält sich die Polizei nach meiner ganz eigenen und persönlichen Erfahrung absolut jenseit jeder Vernunft.



Den Umfang und dieser persönlichen Erfahrung und vor allem die Qualifikation zu deren korrekter Auswertung würde ich zu gerne kennen. Was du als Beobachter am Rande oder im Einzelfall als betroffene Partei wahrnimmst und als keineswegs neutrale Partei bewertest, ist wohl kaum maßgeblich.



> Das ist gefährlicher als Waffeneinsatz, Was mit einem Motorrad sicher ist, weil viel Platz da ist und man eine grandiose Übersicht hat, ist im Auto ganz etwas anderes.



Das erklärst du am besten meinem Schwiegervater, der seit zwei Monaten ein neues Auto fährt. Das erste war leider ein Totalschaden, nachdem ein Motorradfahrer - sicherlich aufgrund der grandiosen Übersicht - seine Maschine in dessen Kofferraum geparkt und sich selbst auf dem Dach gemütlich gemacht hat. Auf offener, wenig befahrener Autobahn und ohne dass mein Schwiegervater auch nur verlangsamt, geschweige denn gebremst hätte - bestätigt durch mehrere Zeugen einschließlich des ebenfalls kradfahrenden Begleiters des Verunglückten.

Der Unglücksrabe ist übrigens nur deshalb halbwegs glimpflich davongekommen, weil das Blechdach einen Pkw deutlich nachgiebiger ist als Asphalt, weil dort kein nachfolgender Verkehr drüber rollt (dessen Ausweichversuche übrigens häufig zu Folgeunfällen führen) und weil die Eigengeschwindigkeit des Autos deutlich Schwung rausgenommen hat. Und natürlich, weil mein Schwiegervater trotz des Schrecks besonnen und gemächlich verlangsamend auf den Seitenstreifen gefahren ist, wodurch der solcherart Zugestiegene auf dem Dach verbleiben und von alsbald erschienen Rettern erstversorgt und dann fachgerecht abgepflückt werden konnte.



> Und durch die Verfolgung fahren mehrere Fahrzeuge schnell.



In Actionfilmen und -serien. In der Realität ist an der direkten Verfolgung nur ein Fahrzeug beteiligt, die anderen dienen - man möchte es kaum glauben - zur Sicherung der Strecke und anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer. 



> In Schweden z.B. ist generell das Verfolgen von Motorrädern verboten. Das hat einen guten Grund.



Nachts ist es kälter als draußen und in Schweden macht man viele Dinge anders als anderswo und noch woanders macht man sie - ebenfalls aus guten Grund - noch wieder anders. Das hat hauptsächlich damit zu tun, das sich Bedingungen hier und da doch ein wenig unterscheiden.
Für den Anfang mag die Feststellung genügen, dass es in Deutschland ungefähr viermal so viele zugelassene Krafträder gibt, wie Stockholm und Upsala zusammen an Einwohnern aufbringen.



> Erstens ist es bei "normalen" Fahrern eh aussichtslos, zweitens verunglücken zu viele der mäßigen bis schlechten Motorradfahrer und drittens kachelt die Popelei ständig Leute um.



Du schlägst also vor, Motorradfahrern einen Freifahrtschein zu geben, obwohl sie hierzulande an 16% der Unfälle mit Personenschaden beteiligt sind, während die "ständig Leute umkachelnde" Bullerei es inkl. leichter Auffahrunfälle nicht einmal auf ein Promille Unfallbeteiligung bringt?

Ich schätze deinen moralischen Kompass und deine Lebenserfahrung sehr, aber mit Fakten stehst du irgendwie häufig auf Kriegsfuß, wenn sie nicht in deine Sichtweise passen.
Sicherlich werden die meisten Motorradfahrer vernünftig und umsichtig handeln  und nur ein Bruchteil tritt als Verkehrsrowdy und Gefahr für Andere auf - nur ist dieser Bruchteil nun einmal deutlich höher als bei der von dir im Kontrast an den Pranger gestellten Polizei. Und selbst wenn das Verhältnis bei der Unfallbeteiligung schlechter *wäre*, ist das Dingfestmachen von Tätern immer noch eine primäre Aufgabe der Polizei (erteilt übrigens vom Souverän, also auch von dir), während es weder Aufgabe noch Privileg *irgend* eines Verkehrsteilnehmers ist, andere zu gefährden und damit davonzukommen, nur weil er zufällig schneller und wendiger unterwegs ist als der Durchschnitt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da in Deutschland Anscheinswaffen nicht einmal als Spielzeug verkauft werden dürften, sind Imitate genauso schwer zu bekommen wie echte Waffen.



Doch dürfen sie. Man bekommt je nach Geschossenergie ab 14 oder 18 Jahren Softairwaffen legal zu kaufen, die wie echte Waffen aussehen und daher auch in den Bereich der Anscheinswaffen fallen. 
Diese fallen zwar bei unter 0,5 Joule nicht unter das Waffenrecht, allerdings ist das Führen von Anscheinswaffen seit 01.04.2008 verboten. 
§ 42a WaffG Verbot des Führens von Anscheinswaffen und... - dejure.org
Anscheinswaffen gemäß § 42a WaffG - Waffenrecht 2020
Softair: Wann greift das Waffengesetz? - Waffenrecht 2020



			
				https://www.bussgeldkatalog.net/softair/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Softair in Deutschland: Gesetz und rechtliche Handhabe*
> 
> Mit den Änderungen des Waffengesetzes zwischen 2002 und 2003 gingen auch Anpassungen für Waffen vom Typ Softair einher. Geräte mit einer Schussenergie unter einem Wert von 0,5 Joule werden nun als Spielzeuge eingestuft und sind von den Vorschriften des Waffengesetzes ausgenommen. Softair-Geräte, die mit herkömmlichen Werkzeugen so umgebaut werden können, dass die Geschossenergie 0,5 Joule übersteigt, fallen jedoch wieder unter das Waffengesetz.
> 
> ...





			
				https://www.bussgeldkatalog.net/waffengesetz/anscheinswaffen/ schrieb:
			
		

> Für Anscheinswaffen kann kein Waffenschein erworben werden, da das Führen generell verboten und für Privatpersonen somit untersagt ist [§ 42a Abs. 1 Nr. 1 WaffG]. Für die oben genannten Ausnahmen, wie Filmarbeiten oder Festumzüge bedarf es einer behördlichen Genehmigung.



Wobei ich diese Unterscheidung im Sinne der Gefährlichkeit auch nie verstanden habe. Eine Schreckschusswaffe oder Softair ab 0,5 J darf mit kleinem Waffenschein legal geführt werden, eine weniger gefährlichere Softair unter 0,5 J jedoch nicht.

Und wie echte Waffen sehen diese ab 14 Jahren erhältlichen Softair mit unter 0,5 Joule auch wirklich aus:
https://www.kotte-zeller.de/softair-shop/softair-frei-ab-14-jahre/pistolen-federdruck
Bei teilweise einem halben Kilo Gewicht, lässt es sich auch nicht daran erkennen.
Die mittlerweile bei vielen Polizeien zum Einsatz kommende SFP9 liegt auch bei etwa 700g. HK SFP9 &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch dürfen sie. Man bekommt je nach Geschossenergie ab 14 oder 18 Jahren Softairwaffen legal zu kaufen, die wie echte Waffen aussehen und daher auch in den Bereich der Anscheinswaffen fallen.



Ah, da war ich nicht auf dem Stand der Dinge. Danke für die Erläuterung.

In der Sache ändert sich dadurch selbstverständlich nichts: Wenn die Waffen nicht unterscheidbar sind, müssen sowohl Polizei als auch Bürger davon ausgehen, es handele sich um eine tödliche Waffe und dementsprechend agieren.

Da ist abzuwägen, was schlimmer ist: Zu riskieren, jemanden anzuschießen, der sich einer Anscheinswaffe für ein Verbrechen bedient und das Risiko freiwillig eingeht, oder zu riskieren, dass gänzlich Unschuldige (darunter die Beamten selbst) durch eine echte Waffe angeschossen werden, weil man sie fälschlicherweise für ein Spielzeug hält.
So lange deutlich mehr Unschuldige (darunter Beamte) von Kriminellen mit echten Waffen erschossen werden als Täter mit Spielzeugwaffen durch die Polizei, ist das allerdings eine sehr klare Entscheidung.

Hier in Deutschland haben wir übrigens in diesem Jahrtausend genau *einen* solchen Fall. Und in diesem wurde nach mehrfacher Aufforderung und der Abgabe von Warnschüssen ein scharfer Schuss abgegeben, der zu einer tödlichen Verletzung führte. Und obwohl der Erschossene zu diesem Zeitpunkt lediglich (für die SEK-Beamten unmöglich erkennbar) eine Spielzeugwaffe führte, fand man in der Wohnung die Leiche einer weiteren Person, die keines natürlichen Todes gestorben war.

Also nichts mit "testosterongesteuert" um sich ballernden Beamten, denen reihenweise harmlose Personen mit Spielzeugwaffen zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2020)

Und genau deshalb dürfen Anscheinswaffen eben auch nicht geführt werden, damit da keiner erschossen wird.

Ob die Bedrohung beim Raub mit einer echten Waffe oder mit einer Anscheinswaffe, die vom Bedrohten für eine echte Waffe gehalten werden soll, durchgeführt wird, spielt für die Strafschärfung keine Rolle. 
Mindeststrafe sind dann 5 Jahre.
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/250.html
Mit "verwenden" ist, in diesem Fall die Verwendung als Drohgegenstand gemeint und nicht unbedingt das schießen.


----------



## acc (26. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Klassischer Fall von keine Ahnung und im Internet die Fresse aufreißen. Das hat grade noch gefehlt.



das denk ich bei dir auch immer.


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ob die Bedrohung beim Raub mit einer echten Waffe oder mit einer Anscheinswaffe, die vom Bedrohten für eine echte Waffe gehalten werden soll, durchgeführt wird, spielt für die Strafschärfung keine Rolle.
> Mindeststrafe sind dann 5 Jahre.
> https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/250.html
> Mit "verwenden" ist, in diesem Fall die Verwendung als Drohgegenstand gemeint und nicht unbedingt das schießen.



Exakt. Das ist übrigens in den USA meines Wissens anders: Dort gibt es den "malign intent", was mit "bösartiger Absicht" wörtlich nur unzureichend übersetzbar ist.
Dort kann es durchaus einen Unterschied machen, ob die Waffe echt oder unecht, geladen oder ungeladen war; und auch ob ein Schuss zur Drohung abgegeben wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hier in Deutschland haben wir übrigens in diesem Jahrtausend genau *einen* solchen Fall.


Aha, nur einen Fall, aha, ....


Die Statistiken sind wie immer unsicher. Der Ersteller differenziert drei Quellen:
- Die Polizeistatistik -
- jene der Bürgerrechte.de 
- seinen eigenen Rechercheren
Der Autor ist psychologische Ausbilder bei der Polizei Hessen:
Prof. Dr. Clemens Lorei | Drupal





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://schusswaffeneinsatz.de/Statistiken_files/Statistiken.pdf

Die Anzahl der abgegeben Schüsse auf Mitbürger: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://schusswaffeneinsatz.de/Statistiken_files/Statistiken.pdf

Die Zahlen sind absolut gewertet gering, jeder Tote Polizist ist einer zuviel genauso wie jeder getötete Mitbürger.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Also nichts mit "testosterongesteuert" um sich  ballernden Beamten, denen reihenweise harmlose Personen mit  Spielzeugwaffen zum Opfer fallen.


Und Mäuschen, vergleiche im Verhalten einfach mal die Gruppe_ "Polizist, Fussballer, Bundeswehrsoldat"_ mit der Gruppe_ "Virologe, Literaturkritiker und Krankenpfleger"_ und dann überlege Dir, woher der mit einem Lächeln om Gesicht gesagte, überspitze Sammelbegriff _"Testosteron gesteuert" _herrühren könnte. Du wirst statistisch signifikante Unterschiede unter Berufsgruppen finden.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aha, nur einen Fall, aha, ....



Ich finde es gut, dass du zur Abwechslung tatsächlich mal Statistiken herausgesucht hast, statt einfach irgendwelche mit "99" beginnende Prozenwerte in den Raum zu stellen. Noch besser wäre es allerdings, wenn diese Statistiken etwas mit der Behauptung zu tun hätten, die du widerlegen möchtest. Aus den Diagrammen geht nämlich irgendwie nicht hervor, wie viele der von der Polizei angeschossenen Personen mit Spielzeugwaffen unterwegs waren.

Und auch wenn wir es etwas allgemeiner halten und lediglich Schüsse von Polizisten mit Schüssen auf Polizisten vergleichen, unterschlägst du den von mir bereits mehrfach explizit herausgestellten (und überdies selbsterklärenden) Umstand, dass es nach wie vor die Aufgabe der Polizei ist, *Andere* zu schützen - wozu es auch durchaus erforderlich sein kann, von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch zu machen.
Das wiederum ist deshalb erforderlich und sinnvoll, weil - und da wirst du mir sicherlich beipflichten - das Gewaltmonopol bei der Polizei sicherlich noch etwas besser aufgehoben ist, als wenn der Bundesbürger selbst Waffen zum Einsatz bringen würde, weil die Polizei es zwanghaft vermeidet, damit allen Rotkaeppchens die Statistik besser gefällt.

Ich möchte deine geschätzte Aufmerksamkeit auch darauf lenken, wie sich die Zahl der abgegeben Schüsse verteilt. Etliche davon sind nämlich als Warnschüsse deklariert, und Warnschüsse sind einer segensreiche Einrichtung zur Vermeidung tödlicher Schüsse, der sich Personen, die auf Polizisten schießen, leider in aller Regel nicht befleißigen. Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass Kriminelle ihre Schießausbildung zumeist aus einschlägigen Gangssterfilmen beziehen und man es Polizisten kaum zum Vorwurf machen kann, wenn sie besser treffen.

Generell wäre es nicht wünschenswert, einen Gleichstand bei getöteten Kriminellen und getöteten Polizeibeamten zu sehen, weil dies bedeuten würde, dass die Polizei gegenüber bewaffneten Kriminellen *nicht* die Oberhand hätte.
Hinzu kommt, dass der Einsatz tödlicher Gewalt asymmetrisch ist. Wie bereits erwähnt, bringen Kriminelle andere Waffen zum Einsatz, gegen die Polizeibeamte jedoch - wenn keine nonletale Verteidigung möglich ist - nur ihre Dienstwaffe zur Verfügung haben. Es wäre sicherlich spannend und geradezu filmreif, wenn Polizisten beispielsweise gegen Messerattacken ihrerseits auch zur Klinge greifen oder den Täter gar souverän mit bloßen Händen entwaffnen würden, nur ist das in den meisten Fällen komplett unrealistisch.



> Die Zahlen sind absolut gewertet gering, jeder Tote Polizist ist einer zuviel genauso wie jeder getötete Mitbürger.



Dieser Aussage würde ich grundsätzlich beipflichten, würde sie nicht unterschlagen, dass 1.) Polizisten auch Mitbürger sind und 2.) es sich bei den oben angesprochenen "Mitbürgern" zu großen Teilen um solche mit einem erheblichen Gewaltpotential handelt, welches die Beamten überhaupt erst dazu nötigte, ihrerseits zur Gewalt zu greifen.
Und während Kriminelle häufig eine dedizierte Tötungsabsicht hegen, ist bei Polizisten der Tod des Kriminellen niemals der Zweck, sondern allenfalls eine bedauerliche Folge.

Sicherlich gibt es immer wieder Fälle, in denen polizeilicher Schusswaffeneinsatz im Speziellen oder Gewalteinsatz im Allgemeinen tatsächlich nicht gerechtfertigt oder zumindest nicht verhältnismäßig erfolgt ist. Deshalb werden diese Fälle auch grundsätzlich untersucht. 



> Und Mäuschen, vergleiche im Verhalten einfach mal die Gruppe_ "Polizist, Fussballer, Bundeswehrsoldat"_ mit der Gruppe_ "Virologe, Literaturkritiker und Krankenpfleger"_ und dann überlege Dir, woher der mit einem Lächeln om Gesicht gesagte, überspitze Sammelbegriff _"Testosteron gesteuert" _herrühren könnte. Du wirst statistisch signifikante Unterschiede unter Berufsgruppen finden.



Ach Herzchen, dann vergleiche doch einmal, welche Tätigkeiten und Risiken diese Berufsfelder umfassen und überlege dir, ob du selbst wirklich in Fällen, in denen der Durchschnittsbürger die Polizei zur Hilfe ruft, lieber den örtlichen Literaturclub verständigen möchtest.

Manchmal ist das, was du ideologisch-biologisierend (Oder war's "biologisch-ideologisierend"?) als "testosterongesteuert" bezeichnest und übrigens auch für Polizistinnen gilt, einfach die Kollision dessen, was bedauerlicherweise zur Aufrechterhaltung von Recht und Ordnung nötig ist im Vergleich zu dem, wie man die Gesellschaft gerne hätte.
Ich fände es wirklich besser, wenn Polizisten ein fröhliches Liedchen pfeifend und lediglich mit einem Notizblock bewaffnet durch die Innenstädte patrouillieren, Senioren über die Straße helfen und schlimmstenfalls auf unachtsam fallengelassenes Bonbonpapier aufmerksam machen könnten. Ich würde auch liebend gerne auf Soldaten und Bewaffnung jeglicher Art verzichten, obwohl ich dann etliche Jahre etwas Anständiges hätte arbeiten müssen.
Nur, die durch bloßes Wünschen und gute Vorsätze unbeeinflussbaren Teile der Realität lassen es nicht zu.

Und darüber, wie total weibliche Frauenfußballerinnen ihren Sport ohne die von dir unterstellte Testosteronsteuerung überhaupt betreiben können, müssen wir uns bei Gelegenheit auch mal unterhalten.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und darüber, wie total *weibliche Frauen*fußballerinnen ihren Sport ohne die von dir unterstellte Testosteronsteuerung überhaupt betreiben können, müssen wir uns bei Gelegenheit auch mal unterhalten.



weibliche Frauen. 
Frauenfußball ist ja auch kein Fußball.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> weibliche Frauen.
> Frauenfußball ist ja auch kein Fußball.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weibliche Fußballerinnen wäre schon doppelt gemoppelt.
Ich wollte zuerst ja sogar "total weibliche Frauenfußballerinnen (Mit Brüsten!)" schreiben, aber da wäre dann doch etwas zu viel des Guten gewesen.  

Übrigens finde ich Frauenfußball *tatsächlich* nicht schlechter - da fehlen einfach nur der jahrzehntelange Vorsprung und die Selektion aus einem großen Pool an gut trainierten Spielerinnen.
Und als die Herren der Schöpfung damals grandios verkackt haben, haben die Mädels trotzdem die Ehre der Sportnation gerettet.

Übrigens gänzlich testosteron*un*gesteuert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Übrigens gänzlich testosteron*un*gesteuert.


Du hast Dich mit diesem Thema nie beschäftigt, oder? 
Testosteron bei Frauen - Funktionen

"Testosterongesteuert" ist eine umgangssprachliche Kritik an typischer männlicher Aggressivität. Andere nennen es schwanzgesteuert und verorten dort das männliche Gehirn, etc. Das hat nix mit Wissenschaft zu tun, sondern es geht um spezifischer Verhalten, das natürlich immer viele Ursachen hat. Testosteron ist es nicht. Aber darum geht es nicht. Mein Gott nochmal, es geht um übermäßige Aggressivität. Und die findest Du in bestimmten Gruppe zuhauf. Hooligans z.B., sowas findet sich auch nur unter Männern, auch wenn Du jetzt gleich wieder ein einziges Gegenbeispiel aus dem Hut zauberst. Das interessiert aber nicht.
Testosteron: Das unterschaetzte Hormon - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Nightslaver (27. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du jetzt gleich wieder ein einziges Gegenbeispiel aus dem Hut zauberst. Das interessiert aber nicht.



Es gibt scheinbar durchaus schon so einige gewaltbereite weibliche "Hooligans", ist nicht so das Frauen keinen Gefallen an den ach so "männlichen Verhaltensmustern" finden... 

Pyrotechnik im BH - Wenn Frauen auf Frauen losgehen &#8211; 11FREUNDE

So brutal kaempfen Russlands weibliche Hooligans - Fussball | heute.at

Aber da es Menschen wie dich halt nicht interessiert, mein lieben Rotkaeppchen, und es ja völlig "unvorstellbar" ist das mehr als 1 oder 2 Frauen vielleicht öfter als man denkt "männliche" Verhaltensweisen anwenden ist es halt kein Fokus umfassenderer Untersuchungen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> "Testosterongesteuert" ist eine umgangssprachliche Kritik an typischer männlicher Aggressivität.



Wie müsste man dann die in letzter Zeit (hoffentlich nicht "typisch weibliche") Aggressivität deiner Beiträge "umgangssprachlich kritisieren"?

Typisch männlich gibt es ebenso wenig wie typisch weiblich. Aber so lange man solche Allgemeinpunkte auswalzt und Menschen auf Testosteron, Östrogen etc. reduziert, darf mensch sich nicht beschweren, wenn wir aus Rollenmustern nicht herauskommen. Die sind schließlich biologisch determiniert "typisch", nicht wahr?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die sind schließlich biologisch determiniert "typisch", nicht wahr?



Klar und einleuchtend. 
Darum hat Katharina die Große, soweit bekannt eine Frau, auch fleißig Russlands Grenzen "mannhaft rollentypisch" durch diverse Kriege erweitert, aber vermutlich hatte sie einfach zuviel Testotoron und zu wenig Östrogen und daher auch nur immer ihren Bart abrassiert. 
Übrigens soll Isabella von Kastillien, Victoria, Jeanne d'Arc und Cixi auch in diversen Verhaltensmustern recht "mannische" Frauenbilder gewesen sein. 

"Biologisch determinierte" Rollenbilder halten halt nicht länger als wie Frauen nicht Macht & gleiche Freiheiten in die Hände bekommen, dann mutieren sie zu nahezu genauso "fehlgeleitet-arschigen testosterongesteuerten Männern" wie man es immer bei biologischen Männern verortet. 

Oder es reicht auch schon wenn sie einfach nur alt werden, dann nehmen sie sich durch ihre altersbedingte Arroganz und dem Altersmotzen auch nichts mehr zu Männern...


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt scheinbar durchaus schon so einige gewaltbereite weibliche "Hooligans", ist nicht so das Frauen keinen Gefallen an den ach so "männlichen Verhaltensmustern" finden...



Klar gibt es auch gewaltbereite Frauen, aber die überwiegende Anzahl sind nun mal Männer.
Ich denke dass das Steinzeitveralten ist. Als Männer noch ihren Stamm verteidigen mussten. Gibt ja genug Sachen, die eben entwickelt wurden. Frauen können besser höhere Töne hören, Männer eher tiefere Töne. Männer können länger durchhalten ohne zu pinkeln als Frauen. Männer frieren weniger als Frauen. Und und und.
Evolution eben. "Wegtrainieren" kann man das nicht. Aber der heutige Mensch sollte in der Lage sein das zu kontrollieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Wissenschaft zu tun, sondern es geht um spezifischer Verhalten, das natürlich immer viele Ursachen hat. Testosteron ist es nicht. Aber darum geht es nicht.


Sondern? Um Klischees und Vorurteile wie


> "Testosterongesteuert" ist eine umgangssprachliche Kritik an typischer männlicher Aggressivität.


oder was?

Soll ich die etwas ... sprunghafte Argumentation, die deine letzten Beiträge hier auszeichnet, jetzt als "tyisch weiblichen" Mangel an Logik beschreiben, oder können wir statt der Pflege alter Geschlechter-Rollenbilder wieder zu Fakten über Menschen zurückkehren? Ich sehe in den von dir geposteten Statistiken jedenfalls keine Aufschlüsselung nach Polizist, Polizistin, Inter, Trans tm Trans tf und was man vielleicht noch so braucht, um Gender, Gene und sexuelles Selbstbild mit Selbst- und Fremdverteidigung zu verknüpfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Typisch männlich gibt es ebenso...


95% der schweren Straftaten begeht wer? Und nein, das bedeutet nicht, dass alle Männer Straftäter, nein, das bedeutet es nicht. Aber wer vergewaltigt nacht andere Menschen? Machen das Männer oder machen das Frauen? Und esgeht nicht uim Einzelfälle, sondern um grobe Cluster. 

Gibt es Untersuchungen zur Veränderung des Polizeidienstes durch einen stetig wachsenden Anteil von Frauen? Ich sehe hier in der Expostadt immer mehr Polizistinnen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie müsste man dann die in letzter Zeit  (hoffentlich nicht "typisch weibliche") Aggressivität deiner Beiträge  "umgangssprachlich


Corona-Koller? Keine Ahnung, UND NEIN, ICh SCHREIE NICHT


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 95% der schweren Straftaten begeht wer? Und nein, das bedeutet nicht, dass alle Männer Straftäter, nein, das bedeutet es nicht. Aber wer vergewaltigt nacht andere Menschen? Machen das Männer oder machen das Frauen? Und esgeht nicht uim Einzelfälle, sondern um grobe Cluster.



Also gut, halten wir mal fest, dass die meisten Polizeibeamten tatsächlich männlich sind und das *womöglich* (Das hätte ich allerdings gerne näher untersucht ...) dieser Beruf bevorzugt männliche Exemplare mit hohem Testosteronspiegel anlockt. Daraus zu schließen, Polizisten wären grundsätzlich (zu) gewaltbereit, ist trotzdem ein wenig vorgeprescht, oder?

Gewaltpotentiale sind schließlich nicht monokausal. Und selbst wenn sie es wären, müsste man prüfen, warum viele Testosteron so viele Männer aufgrund verübter Gewalttaten in Haft bringt (Da gibt es immerhin Untersuchungen ...) und andere zur Polizei, welche die Bevölkerung vor erstgenannnten Gewalttätern schützt und dafür eben auch manchmal selbst zu Gewalt greifen muss. Und was die ganze große Mehrheit von Testosteron-Inhaber treibt, die weder gewalttätig ist, noch zur Polizei (oder zum Kommiss, auf den Fußballplatz etc.) geht.

Und Testosteron und dessen Wirkungen sind ohnehin noch ein halbes Mysterium. Schließlich ist es sowohl für Mord und Totschlag und affiges Verhalten, aber auch für blütenzarte Beschützerinstinkte sowie gleichermaßen für starken Haarwuchs und Haarausfall verantwortlich.



> Gibt es Untersuchungen zur Veränderung des Polizeidienstes durch einen stetig wachsenden Anteil von Frauen? Ich sehe hier in der Expostadt immer mehr Polizistinnen.



Höchstens indirekt. Der Anteil der Polizistinnen hat in den letzten Jahren leicht zugenommen. Allerdings, siehe die von dir geposteten Diagramme, auch der Schusswaffengebrauch.

Das würde ich allerdings *explizit nicht* im Zusammenhang sehen, weil ich nach wie vor der Auffassung bin, dass der Schusswaffeneinsatz der Polizei weniger mit der Struktur der Polizei als mit der Struktur der Kriminalität bzw. gesellschaftlichen/sozialen Spannungen an sich skaliert. Sprich, der Dienstwaffengebrauch nimmt zu, weil die Anlässe für selbigen zunehmen.



> Corona-Koller? Keine Ahnung, UND NEIN, ICh SCHREIE NICHT



Also, mir wär's lieber, wir hätten uns Corona-kollernd wieder lieb. Schließlich müssen wir beispielsweise Front gegen das braune Gesocks machen, das überall einsickern will. Und Werbung für den Postillon laufen, denn die Jungs und Mädels müssen dringend reich werden. Und, und, und ...


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber wer vergewaltigt nachts andere Menschen?


In 2018 zu knapp 40% "Nichtdeutsche".
Und nein, das bedeutet nicht, dass alle "Nichtdeutsche" Männer Straftäter sind, nein, das bedeutet es nicht. 
Und es geht nicht um Einzelfälle, sondern um grobe Cluster.

Sind 40% grob genug für eine Tendenz? 

Wenn du das jetzt -wiedermal- als Fremdenfeindlich abstempelst, dann war *deine* Aussage sexistisch, oder gelten bei dir andere Maßstäbe?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Sind 40% grob genug für eine Tendenz?


40% ist ziemlich wenig. 95% sind Männer, das ist und bleibt die einzige gemeinsame Eigenschaft der Täter. Ansonsten sind sie jung und alt, arm und reich, dumm und schlau, groß und klein, gläubig und nichtgläubig, mit Ariernachweis und ohne. Täter sind und bleiben Männer. So einfach ist das.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 40% ist ziemlich wenig. 95% sind Männer, das ist und bleibt die einzige gemeinsame Eigenschaft der Täter. Ansonsten sind sie jung und alt, arm und reich, dumm und schlau, groß und klein, gläubig und nichtgläubig, mit Ariernachweis und ohne. Täter sind und bleiben Männer. So einfach ist das.


Hm... bei 12,2% Bevölkerungsanteil 40% einer Straftatenkategorie zu stellen sehe ich jetzt nicht als ziemlich wenig an.
Das Verhältnis bei Männer-Frauen und Straftaten ist nur bei etwa der Doppelten Zahl.
Sagen wir ~49% sind Männlich, begehen aber 95% Straftaten, im Verhältnis zu 12,2% und ~40% Straftaten... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Vielleicht kommst du ja selbst dahinter


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hm... bei 12,2% Bevölkerungsanteil 40% einer Straftatenkategorie zu stellen sehe ich jetzt nicht als ziemlich wenig an.
> Das Verhältnis bei Männer-Frauen und Straftaten ist nur bei etwa der Doppelten Zahl.
> Sagen wir ~49% sind Männlich, begehen aber 95% Straftaten, im Verhältnis zu 12,2% und ~40% Straftaten... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.



Nur stimmt das nicht. Unter den sogenannten "Nichtdeutschen" ist das Verhältnis von Männern zu Frauen eben nicht 50/50. Nicht einmal annähernd.

In der für Sexualdelikte auffälligen Altersgruppe liegt der Anteil von Männern unter Asylbewerbern - und nur dort wird er regulär und ordentlich erfasst - bei ca. 60 Prozent.

Und selbst das ist noch irreführend, das sich unter regulären Asylsuchenden zahlreiche Familien sind. Unter den "Illegalen", die auf besonders gefährlichen Fluchtrouten nach Deutschland gekommen sind, wird von einem Männeranteil von weit über 80%, teilweise über 90% ausgegangen.
Und zwar Männer, die dort, von wo sie geflogen sind, sowie auf der Flucht selbst Einiges mitgemacht haben und deren psychologische Verfassung wohl eher nicht mit der des deutschen Eight-to-Four-Sofa-Chauvinisten vergleichbar ist.

Rechnest du dann noch dazu, dass viele Sexualdelikte durch die deutsche Stammmannschaft innerhalb ihres sozialen Gefüges (Kindesmissbrauch, Vergewaltigung in der Ehe, eskalierte Fummeleien in der Clique und inoffiziell als "Brauchtumspflege" zählende Grabscher auf urdeutschen Großfestivitäten) gar nicht angezeigt und dementsprechend auch nicht verfolgt werden, während jede noch so kleine Grenzüberschreitung eines Fremden sofort als solche moniert wird, hat sich der scheinbare Vorsprung von Männern "südländischen Typs" alsbald erledigt.

Kurz, den Männeranteil innerhalb eines sozialen Gefüges zu erhöhen, geht niemals gut aus.
Dabei ist es vollkommen unerheblich, wo die Männer herkommen. Selbst wenn es null Migranten gäbe und durch irgend ein Ereignis plötzlich mehr deutsche Männer vor Ort wären oder ein Großteil der Deutschen Frauen wegfallen würde, hätte man dasselbe Problem.

Übrigens, noch ein Fun Fact: Die Gesamtzahl der Sexualdelikte in Deutschland ist bei steigenden Flüchtlingszahlen rückläufig. Also hätten wohl die ganzen notgeilen Zugereisten den positiven Effekt, dass den biodeutschen Sexualstraftätern offenbar gründlich die Lust vergangen ist. 

Siehe auch hier.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hm... bei 12,2% Bevölkerungsanteil 40% einer Straftatenkategorie zu stellen sehe ich jetzt nicht als ziemlich wenig an.


Das ist Deine Sicht, weil Du auf einmal eine Gruppe definierst, die sich in bestimmten Bereichen statistisch noch etwas mehr daneben benimmt, als der normale Mann. Und jetzt schau mal aus der Sicht der Frauen.
5% der schweren Straftaten mit Körperverletzung begehen Frauen
95% der schweren Straften mit Körperverletzung begehen Männer

Männer sind also 20mal häufiger Täter von schweren Körperverletzungen und Vergewaltigungen als Frauen. Das ist das Problem, nicht eine Untergruppe der 23-29 Jährigen, mit traumatischer Erfahrung und wirtschaftlich prekärer Situation. Täter sind Männer. Und nein, bevor gleich wieder einer rumschreit, dass heißt nicht, dass jeder Mann ein Täter ist. Die überwiegende Mehrheit verhält sich absolut korrekt. 

Aber genau wie jeder Soldat für mich in meinem Wertesystem ein potenzieller Mörder ist, denn ich unterscheide nicht zwischen heimtückischem Mord aus niederen Beweggründen und einer heimtückischem Erschießen oder einem ausgebombt werden im Kriegsfall, auch wenn das juristisch anders bewertet wird,  ist für mich auch jeder Mann ein potenzieller Vergewaltiger. 

Du hast in der Regel vorher keine Ahnung, was Menschen bewegt. Selbst ich erlebte es mit meinem Lieblingskollegen auf Dienstreise, einem galanten und herzlichem Freund, der nachts in mein Hotelzimmer kam und was weiß ich alles wollte. Ich war zum Glück schneller und er konnte am nächsten Tag beim Kunden nicht gerade stehen, weil es zwischen den Beinen immer noch schmerzte. Dieser Spalter.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur stimmt das nicht. Unter den sogenannten "Nichtdeutschen" ist das Verhältnis von Männern zu Frauen eben nicht 50/50. Nicht einmal annähernd.


Das hast du falsch verstanden, es ging um die Aussage, dass 40% von 95% wenig wäre.
Die 95% kommen aber von der GESAMTBEVÖLKERUNG, bei der ~50% Männlich sind.
Rotkäppchen ist aber auf den 95% rumgeritten, welche ja das doppelte von dem Männeranteil ist. Die ~40% der Nichtdeutschen Tatverdächtigen in der PKS 2018 bei Vergewaltigung kommt aber von 12,2% der Gesamtbevölkerung. Da ist es aber "ziemlich wenig", was dann einfach wieder nicht zusammenpasst, da hier das Verhältnis 12,2%=>40% "ziemlich wenig" und ~50%=>95% prinzipiell alle sind. War nur ein Beispiel, um die klassische Doppelmoral rauszulocken 
Schwer das schriftlich zu erklären 

Den ganzen Rest kannst du dir sparen, erst recht den Focus-Artikel, ich bevorzuge direkt in die Statistik zu sehen, und keinen aufbereiteten Artikel....

Es sind simple Zahlen, und die sagen eben aus, dass aus 12,2% der Bevölkerung ~40% der Tatverdächtigen zu Vergewaltigungen kommen.
12,2% => ~40%
87,8% => ~60%

Und irgendwie erklären zu versuchen, dass es "normal" ist, dass bei einem Männerüberschuss auf einmal jeder zum Vergewaltiger werden kann ist einfach Bullshit.

EDIT:
Es wird hier ja nichts verharmlost, Rotkäppchen hatte nur gefragt, wer das denn macht? 


> weil Du auf einmal eine Gruppe definierst, die sich in bestimmten Bereichen statistisch noch etwas mehr daneben benimmt, als der normale Mann



*etwas* mehr = ~3,2 Fache
Hat nichts mit nichts zu tun 



> ist für mich auch jeder Mann ein potenzieller Vergewaltiger.



Ich will da ja jetzt nicht beurteilen, was dich dazu treibt, so zu denken, dein radikale Ideologie oder persönliche Erlebnisse, aber nur weil jemand etwas theoretisch KÖNNTE, sagt ja nicht, dass er es auch tut.
Beispielsweise kann jeder dich theoretisch abstechen, ist jetzt jeder ein potenzieller Mörder?
Ergo ist jeder potenziell alles? Jede Frau eine potenzielle Prostituierte? Jeder ein potenzieller Nazi? Jeder ein potenzieller Betrüger?

Naja, mit der Ansicht würde ich nicht gerne durch die Welt laufen....


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2020)

Dazu muss man sich aber auch ein paar andere interessante Zahlenverhältnisse anschauen:

Wenn Frauen morden, dann sind 80 bis 90 Prozent der Opfer männlich. Frauen sind also potenzielle Männermörder, während Männer überwiegend andere Männer umbringen - was wiederum sehr vernünftig ist, weil sich damit die Gruppe potentenzieller Mörder quasi selbst reguliert.  

Übrigens sind auch über 90% der Giftmörder weiblich, womit Frauen potenzielle Giftmischerinnen sind.

Wenn Kinder ermordet werden, sind in über zwei Dritteln der Fälle Frauen die Täter. Frauen wären folglich potenzielle Kindsmörderinnen, was bedenklich ist, weil Frauen in der Kinderbetreuung überrepräsentiert sind. Das sollte man ändern.
Besonders prekär ist aber auch dann noch die Betreuung der Jungs. Mädchen haben sowohl von männliche als auch weiblichen Mördern weniger zu befürchten, aber Jungs sind prozentual verstärkt im Visier von beiden.

Was mir aber noch mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, sind Frauen im Soldatenberuf, weil ich da mit der Berechnung der Mordpotenziale durch potenzielle Mörderinnen von Berufs wegen im Zusammenspiel mit geschlechtsspezifischen Eigenheiten total durcheinander komme.  

Und, ganz, ganz wichtig: Männer morden überwiegend in jüngeren Jahren, während Frauen eher mit zunehmendem Alter morden. Ich sollte also etwas mehr aufpassen, wenn ich Rotkaeppchen ärgere.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ...



Danke für den Lachkick... Die Kollegen gucken schon doof


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> während Frauen eher mit zunehmendem Alter morden. Ich sollte also etwas mehr aufpassen, wenn ich Rotkaeppchen ärgere.


Ich weiß, wo Du wohnst Mäuschen. Bekomme ich morgen wieder einen Strauß Blumen oder willst Du mich ärgern? Kleine Geschenke und so....

Niemand sagt, dass Frauen keine Straftaten begehen und die 95% sind natürlich Rosinenpicken, trotzdem ist auch über alle Straften das Verhältnis für Männer katastrophal. Schau einfach mal auf das Verhältnis von Gefängnisinsassen. Und ja, Männer sind genauso oft, wenn nicht häufiger Opfer der Straftaten, Auch das vergesse ich nicht. Umso mehr sollten Männer aggressiven Geschlechtskollegen die rote Karte zeigen, anstatt sie aufzustacheln. Mehr will ich doch gar nicht. Nehmt Eure Verantwortung an und zeigt den Spalten ihre Grenzen.  Nichts anderes erwarte ich auch von Polizisten, die genau ihre schwarzen Schafe kennen. Bennent sie und entfernt sie aus dem Dienst, anstatt sie durch Schweigen zu unterstützen.

Schau Dir in den langweiligen Coronazeiten einfach nochmal Trainspotting an und diesen typischen Spalter, der sein Bierglas in die Menschenmenge schmeißt, um sich prügeln zu können. 

Männer .... kennste einen, kennste alle ....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnccT4KCIGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch verstanden, es ging um die Aussage, dass 40% von 95% wenig wäre.
> Die 95% kommen aber von der GESAMTBEVÖLKERUNG, bei der ~50% Männlich sind.
> Rotkäppchen ist aber auf den 95% rumgeritten, welche ja das doppelte von dem Männeranteil ist. Die ~40% der Nichtdeutschen Tatverdächtigen in der PKS 2018 bei Vergewaltigung kommt aber von 12,2% der Gesamtbevölkerung. Da ist es aber "ziemlich wenig", was dann einfach wieder nicht zusammenpasst, da hier das Verhältnis 12,2%=>40% "ziemlich wenig" und ~50%=>95% prinzipiell alle sind. War nur ein Beispiel, um die klassische Doppelmoral rauszulocken
> Schwer das schriftlich zu erklären



Versuch's bitte trotzdem.  

Zum Abgleich, meine Rechnung ist diese:
12,2% der Bevölkerung stellen ca. 40% der Tatverdächtigen.
Von diesen 12,2% sind allerdings rund 80% männlich UND in der tatrelevanten Altersgruppe von 15 bis 50 Jahren, während es von den restlichen 87,8% Biodeutschen lediglich rund 30% sind.
Für den Rest braucht man keinen Taschenrechner: Die sogenannten "Nichtdeutschen" sind tatsächlich nur geringfügig überrepräsentiert, was sich unterschiedlichen Dunkelziffern und unterschiedlichen Anzeigeverhalten hinlänglich erklären lässt.

Für die gerne behauptete Überrepräsentiertheit aufgrund von Herkunft, Ethnie und Religion gibt es hingegen keine spezifischen Zahlen, was zu verschmerzen ist, da allein die Täteraufschlüsselung nach Geschlechts- und Alterstruktur gar keine Lücken offen lässt.
Vielleicht bekommt man ein paar Promille in der Erfassungsungenauigkeit unter ... Mit der Aussage, dass meinetwegen Muslime zu meinetwegen 0,004% stärker bei Sexualdelikten vertreten sind, wird man niemanden verschrecken.



> Den ganzen Rest kannst du dir sparen, erst recht den Focus-Artikel, ich bevorzuge direkt in die Statistik zu sehen, und keinen aufbereiteten Artikel....



Du musst den Artikel nur überfliegen um festzustellen, dass meine Zahlen nicht aus diesem, sondern aus gleichermaßen offiziellen wie öffentlich zugänglichen Statistiken stammen. Allerdings widerspricht der Artikel dieses Zahlen auch nicht, und da er obendrein den hier besprochene Sachverhalt explizit behandelt und für manche Foristen vielleicht etwas zugänglicher ist, habe ich ihn *zusätzlich* als Lektüre angeboten.

Sollten dir Widersprüche der journalistischen Aufbereitung gegenüber den rohen Zahlen auffallen, die ich übersehen habe, immer her damit. Ansonsten wirst du die Quelle auch ungelesen als valide akzeptieren müssen.  



> Und irgendwie erklären zu versuchen, dass es "normal" ist, dass bei einem Männerüberschuss auf einmal jeder zum Vergewaltiger werden kann ist einfach Bullshit.



Sicherlich, nur habe ich das weder behauptet noch angedeutet. Es *kann* (nicht *muss*) auch außerhalb unseres speziellen Falls  jeder zu Vergewaltiger werden, nur ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nun einmal deutlich geringer, wenn man in seiner Gruppe funktionale sexuelle Partnerschaften eingehen kann. Kann man das nicht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit entsprechend höher.
Und "normal" (normativ) ist daran gar nichts. Es ist einfach so.

Würde man verhindern, dass überproportional alleinstehende Männer in paarungswilligen Alter einwandern, gäbe es keine Auffälligkeit, weil eben diese (siehe oben) ziemlich exakt mit der Geschlechts- und Altersstruktur der auffälligen Gruppe korreliert.

Wenn das Thema Zuwanderung für dich ein Reizthema ist, schau dir vergleichsweise einfach ähnliche Situationen an: Wirtschaftsräume mit hohem Zustrom männlicher Arbeiter, Gemeinden, in denen Truppen stationiert werden etc. - überall dort gibt es anfängliche eine Zunahme als Sexualdelikten, bis sich die Lage normalisiert bzw. normalisiert wird - also heiratswillige Frauen nachziehen, Familien stationiert werden oder wenigstens ausreichend Bordelle aufmachen.
Das Problem ist uralt. Sogar in den Chroniken von Universitätsstädten, als das Studium noch allen Männern vorbehalten war, finden sich etliche Berichte über die Nöte der eingesessenen Familien, dass ihre Töchter nirgends mehr allein spazierengehen könnten, ohne von ralligen Studenten belästigt zu werden - und von Gerichtsakten, die Aufschluss über eine deutliche Zunahme von Übergriffen geben.

Ich sehe das nicht so geschlechtsradikal und bewertend wie Rotkaeppchen, sondern eher vom historisch-demographischen Standpunkt: Bestimmte Konstellationen und Entwicklungen treten nun einmal reproduzierbar auf. Und wenn man das tatsächliche Problem erkennt, kann man es häufig auch lösen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Mal sehen, was da noch so rauskommt:
Schleswig-Holstein: Innenminister Grote ist zurueckgetreten | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 40% ist ziemlich wenig. 95% sind Männer, das ist und bleibt die einzige gemeinsame Eigenschaft der Täter. Ansonsten sind sie jung und alt, arm und reich, dumm und schlau, groß und klein, gläubig und nichtgläubig, mit Ariernachweis und ohne. Täter sind und bleiben Männer. So einfach ist das.



Klar. Sonst wären es Täterinnen 
Vermutlich sind auch 99% davon Brotesser. 90% Autofahrer. 99,999999% haben zwei Beine. Was sagt uns das? NICHTS.Da hat WhoRainZone mit seinem Vergleich durchaus recht: Männer sind in einigen Strafkategorien nicht stärker überrepräsentiert, als diverse andere definierbare Untergruppen. Daraus eine biologische Vorbelastung abzuleiten ist so seriös und sexistisch wie "Östrogen verhindert, dass man Unternehmen leiten kann. Oder wie viele weibliche DAX-Vorstände gibt es?"

Und was ich gar nicht sehe: Einen Abgleich deinerseits von statistischen Häufungen mit Testosteronspiegeln gegenüber z.B. klassischen Rollenbildern. Wer knapp 50% der Bevölkerung als "potenzielle Vergewaltiger" bezeichnet, sollte aber verdammt sauber darauf geachtet haben, seinen universell-biologistischen Thesen von z.B. nur in kleinen Gruppen gegebenen Erziehungseinflüssen abzugrenzen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Sicht, weil Du auf einmal eine Gruppe definierst, die sich in bestimmten Bereichen statistisch noch etwas mehr daneben benimmt, als der normale Mann. Und jetzt schau mal aus der Sicht der Frauen.
> 5% der schweren Straftaten mit Körperverletzung begehen Frauen
> 95% der schweren Straften mit Körperverletzung begehen Männer



Und wieviele dieser Körperverletzungen werden mit Schusswaffen begangen? Der überwiegende Teil erfolgt meines Wissens nach unter Einsatz von Körperkraft und natürlich ist da eine im Schnitt stärkere Gruppe stärker repräsentiert. Nicht weil sie hormonell bedingt häufiger ausrastet, sondern weil sie dann eher Schaden anrichtet. Aus genau dem gleichen Grund sind übrigens Frauen in vielen gut bezahlten Berufen mit geringen Qualifikationsanfoderungen unterrepräsentiert. Wie viele Möbelpackerinnen kennst du? Weibliche Sicherheitsdienste? Oder, auf höherem Niveau, wieviele Frauen haben bei Polizei oder Bundeswehr wegen Einstellungsgrenzen geklagt? Wann immer die Diskussion um Gehaltsunterschiede geht, heißt es, dass körperliche Unterschiede keine Rolle spielen dürfen. Aber wenn man sie gegen Männer einsetzen kann, sind sie sehr willkommen...


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Und schon gibt es den nächsten erschossenen Polizisten für die Statistik:
SEK-Beamter in Gelsenkirchen erschossen - Ruhrgebiet - Nachrichten - WDR


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und schon gibt es den nächsten erschossenen Polizisten für die Statistik:


Ich wollte es gerade verlinken. So etwas ist immer schmerzlich und das gehört sich nicht. 
Auf die Rennleitung schießt man nicht, das untergräbt die öffentliche Ordnung. Die arme 
Familie des Opfers.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. April 2020)

Tür aufgebrochen und sich zu erkennen gegeben oder einfach nur Tür aufgebrochen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Tür aufgebrochen und sich zu erkennen gegeben oder einfach nur Tür aufgebrochen?


Das erinnert mich an meinen alten Karatelehrer Erik in Göttingen zu Zeiten der RAF. Der schlief seelenruhig in seinem Bett im Studentenwohnheim, als es auf einmal einen Knall gab und er von mehreren Maschinengewehren umringt war. Da kam so eine SEK "Horde" von allen Seiten ins Zimmer geflogen, durch die Scheibe und durch die Tür. Normalerweise hätte er, so seine Erzählung, ohne nachzudenken sofort um sich geschlagen. Zum Glück erkannte er die Situation in windeseile. Sonst wäre er ein Sieb gewesen.

Das SEK hatte sich leider in der Zimmertür geirrt. Der RAF-Mann lebte im Zimmer daneben. Naja, zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon nicht mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Tür aufgebrochen und sich zu erkennen gegeben oder einfach nur Tür aufgebrochen?



Wenn die Reinkommen, wird da schon laut "Polizei!" gerufen. 
Auch die Westen sind entsprechend weiß oder gelb auf Schwarz mit Polizei beschriftet.


----------



## Mahoy (29. April 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Tür aufgebrochen und sich zu erkennen gegeben oder einfach nur Tür aufgebrochen?



Woher kommt die Information, dass die Tür überhaupt aufgebrochen wurde? Im Artikel steht, dass es eine Durchsuchung, nicht aber die Vollstreckung einer Haftanordnung war, und dass diese vom SEK begleitet wurde, weil man wusste, dass der Täter vor Ort und bewaffnet ist. Bei Anwesenheit des Wohnungseigentümers wird dieser üblicherweise darum ersucht, die Tür zu öffnen.

Üblicherweise wird in solchen Artikeln auch erwähnt, wenn die Tür aufgebrochen wird, hier steht aber explizit "geöffnet". Und wenn man eine Tür gewaltsam aufbricht, erfolgt die Reaktion eines bekanntermaßen bewaffneten Kriminellen auch nicht "unvermittelt".

In allen anderen Berichten steht übrigens einhellig, es wäre *durch* die Wohnungstür gefeuert worden, in zweien davon ist explizit vom Türblatt die Rede. So diffuse Berichterstattung liebe ich ja.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an meinen alten Karatelehrer Erik in Göttingen zu Zeiten der RAF. Der schlief seelenruhig in seinem Bett im Studentenwohnheim, als es auf einmal einen Knall gab und er von mehreren Maschinengewehren umringt war. Da kam so eine SEK "Horde" von allen Seiten ins Zimmer geflogen, durch die Scheibe und durch die Tür. Normalerweise hätte er, so seine Erzählung, ohne nachzudenken sofort um sich geschlagen. Zum Glück erkannte er die Situation in windeseile. Sonst wäre er ein Sieb gewesen.
> Das SEK hatte sich leider in der Zimmertür geirrt. Der RAF-Mann lebte im Zimmer daneben. Naja, zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon nicht mehr.



Gut, das mit der Verwechslung ist peinlich, aber dafür kann es neben mangelnden Verständnis für Zimmernummern seitens des SEK auch andere Gründe gegeben haben; von inkorrekten Angaben des Wohnheimbetreibers über den zumindest zu meiner Zeit noch häufig betriebenen inoffizielle Zimmertausch oder durch vorsätzliche falsche Meldeangaben des Delinquenten.

Und ja, selbstverständlich wird versucht, ein mutmaßliches RAF-Mitglied möglichst schnell und massiv zu überwältigen.

Die Alternative wäre es, höflich zu klopfen und zu fragen, ob das Gegenüber denn auch schon für ein zünftiges Feuergefecht in einem Wohnheim bereit sei. Man würde aus Gründen sportlicher Fairness natürlich auch Sprengmittel abgeben, falls der Delinquent unzureichend damit ausgerüstet sei. Und klar, gerne dürfe er vorher noch versuchen zu fliehen, und/oder seine Kameraden zu warnen und oder Geiseln zu nehmen, man wäre ja kein Unmensch.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2020)

Man muss nur beachten, dass man Presseartikeln in solchen Feinheiten nicht trauen darf, da Journalisten die diese Ticker Meldungen schreiben oft einfach keinen Schimmer haben.
Eben schon wieder in der FAZ, da wurde der Marder als Radpanzer bezeichnet...


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Wobei auch einfach die Frage ist, was wirklich an Infos durch die Polizei herausgegeben wurde und was die Schreiber da noch selbst auffüllen mussten.

Da helfen dann die offiziellen Pressemitteilungen: Nordrhein-westfaelische Polizei trauert um toten SEK-Beamten  | Das Landesportal Wir in NRW
Hier steht noch etwas mehr drin: Polizei Gelsenkirchen: Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Essen und der Polizei Gelsenkirchen - Gelsenkirchen


Und in der aktuellen Zeit kommen ja noch andere Probleme für die Polizei dazu:
BDK-Landeschef über die Arbeit der Kriminalpolizei während Corona | FAZ

Wobei das auch nicht schlecht klingt, gerade, wenn man die schlechte Internetverbindung mancher Dienstellen bedenkt, vielleicht die Lösung für die Dezernate "Cybercrime". [1]


> *Verbrecherjagd aus dem Wohnzimmer &#8211; funktioniert das?*
> 
> Natürlich stellt die aktuelle Intensivierung von &#8222;Homeoffice-Modellen&#8220; auch eine besondere Situation für die IT-Infrastruktur dar. Einschränkend muss man feststellen, dass nur ausgewählte Deliktsbereiche der Kripo im Homeoffice bearbeitet werden können.


Nach dem Abendbrot noch schnell Verbrecher jagen. 

[1]  Landeskriminalaemter: Den digitalen Anschluss verpasst | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da helfen dann die offiziellen Pressemitteilungen: Nordrhein-westfaelische Polizei trauert um toten SEK-Beamten  | Das Landesportal Wir in NRW
> Hier steht noch etwas mehr drin: Polizei Gelsenkirchen: Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Essen und der Polizei Gelsenkirchen - Gelsenkirchen



So wirklich Aufschluss über den genauen Hergang liefert allerdings beides nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Das werden dann die offiziellen Ermittlungen ergeben. 
Spätestens bei der Anklage wegen BtmG-Verstoß und Mordes wird man mehr erfahren.

_________________________________________________

Anklage im Lübcke-Mord. 
Bundesanwaltschaft: Anklage gegen mutmaßlichen Lübcke-Mörder | tagesschau.de
Generalbundesanwalt klagt mutmaßlichen Lübcke-Mörder an | LTO.de

_________________________________________________

Die nächsten Feindeslisten: Christliche Fundamentalisten: Sekte sammelt sensible Daten | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> So wirklich Aufschluss über den genauen Hergang liefert allerdings beides nicht.



Wenn die in anderen Medien recht einheitlich geäußerte Schilderung stimmt, dass der Beamte außerhalb der Wohnung getroffen wurde, lässt sich kaum ein Tatablauf konstruieren, der den Täter entlastet. Entweder er hat
- einfach so durch die geschlossene Tür gefeuert => Extrem fahrlässig, Geisteszustand fragwürdig, Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit.
- gezielt durch die geschlossene Tür gefeuert. Dazu muss er vorher wahrgenommen, das jemand vor der Tür ist und nicht einfach nur der Nachbar. Bei einem Blick oder bei einem Schuss als Reaktion auf "Polizei! Aufmachen" wäre ihm klar gewesen, auf wen er da schießt => Mord.
- er hat durch die von ihm geöffnete Tür gefeurt. Dann war er noch besser über die Situation auf der anderen Seite informiert => Mord
- er hat durch eine vom SEK aufgebrochene Tür gefeuert. Da der Beamte noch draußen war, muss der Täter dann aber entweder die Vorbereitungen des Aufbruchs richtig gedeutet und den Beamten aufgelauert haben oder aber er wurde erst durch den Aufbruch auf die Beamten aufmerksam, hat sich zur Tür begeben (ggf. vorher noch die Waffe geholt) und dann gezielt gefeuert. => So oder so Mord. Und verdammt doof.

Während ich Rotkaeppchen recht gebe, dass das SEK sich immer wieder grobe Fehler erlaubt und so nicht nur eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit darstellt (im Vorfeld des G8-Gipfels in Heiligendamm haben sie sich auch mal in der Etage geirrt. Und das war auch noch "vorbeugend"), sondern sich auch selbst in Gefahr begibt, von einer überrumpelten, bewaffneten Ziel-oder-auch-Nicht-Zielperson in Notwehr getötet zu werden, setzt das eigentlich immer voraus, dass die Beamten in den Raum mit dieser Person eindringen. Das war hier scheinbar nicht der Fall. Es lässt sich höchsten noch über seinen sehr komplexen Zufall spekulieren, bei dem aufgebrochen wurde und der Täter, in Annahme es wären Kriminelle, auf den ersten Eindringling gefeuert, diesen dabei verfehlt und einen weiter hinten stehenden Kollegen getroffen hat. Das würde erklären, warum er sich so schnell zur Kooperation umentschieden hat.

Aber zwei Schüsse auf diesem Weg? Bei einem Haus, dessen Innenraum leicht über dem Umgebungsniveau liegt? Und dessen Eingangstür scheinbar nach hinten versetzt ist, sodass der Wohnraum im rechten Winkel abzweigen dürfte und gar nicht geradlinig hinter der Tür liegt?

Passt nicht.


----------



## Metaltyp (30. April 2020)

Ist der Verlust des Vertrauens in Sicherheitskräfte nicht insgeheim der verlängerte Arm des Verlust im Zusammenhalts der 'Normal'-Bevölkerung?


----------



## Mahoy (30. April 2020)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ist der Verlust des Vertrauens in Sicherheitskräfte nicht insgeheim der verlängerte Arm des Verlust im Zusammenhalts der 'Normal'-Bevölkerung?



Kommt darauf an, wie man es betrachtet: Einerseits ersetzen staatliche Sicherheitsstrukturen jene, die in stärker solidarischen Gesellschaften unter Bürgern (im Sinne von Staats-, nicht von Spießbürgern) aufgebaut werden. Andererseits ist es durchaus von Vorteil, dass es hierzulande recht schwer ist, beispielweise einen zünftigen Lynchmob zu formieren.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber zwei Schüsse auf diesem Weg? Bei einem Haus, dessen Innenraum leicht über dem Umgebungsniveau liegt? Und dessen Eingangstür scheinbar nach hinten versetzt ist, sodass der Wohnraum im rechten Winkel abzweigen dürfte und gar nicht geradlinig hinter der Tür liegt?



Es war wohl im Treppenhaus passiert. Der Täter wohnte oben.


			
				https://www.welt.de/regionales/nrw/article207598849/Schuesse-bei-Wohnungsdurchsuchung-SEK-Beamter-getoetet.html schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Polizeigewerkschaft sollen die Schüsse beim Öffnen der Wohnungstür gefallen und durch das Türblatt gegangen sein. Einer verfehlte die Truppe, ein anderer traf den jungen Kollegen, wie Grauwinkel berichtet.
> [...]
> Flatterband ist am Vormittag quer durch den Garten des Mehrfamilienhauses mit brauner Klinkerfassade gespannt. Polizisten der Spurensicherung in weißen Schutzanzügen gehen ein und aus, sammeln hinter der geöffneten Tür zum Treppenhaus Beweise, um den Tathergang zu rekonstruieren. Der mutmaßliche Schütze wohnte in der Dachgeschosswohnung.


Schuesse bei Wohnungsdurchsuchung: SEK-Beamter getoetet - WELT

Zumindest die Durchsuchung war erfolgreich: Gelsenkirchen: SEK-Polizist (28) getoetet - Beschuldigter in U-Haft | Ruhrgebiet
Toter SEK-Beamter: U-Haft wegen Mordverdachts fuer Schuetzen | rnd.de



Edit
________________________________________________________________________________

Anwälte der Nebenkläger kritisieren NSU-Urteil: "Mit hässlicher Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber den Betroffenen" | LTO.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2020)

Okay, ich hatte das Bild als Einfamilienhaus gedeutet. Wenn eine SEK-Team die Treppe hochgepoltert kam ist es natürlich naheliegend, dass er auf Eindringlinge vorbereitet war aber nicht unbedingt wusste, ob es Polizei oder eine gegnerische Bande ist. Bleibt noch zu klären, ob er das nicht spätestens zum Zeitpunkt der Türöffnung hätte herausgefunden haben müssen.




Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ist der Verlust des Vertrauens in Sicherheitskräfte nicht insgeheim der verlängerte Arm des Verlust im Zusammenhalts der 'Normal'-Bevölkerung?



Bei uns ist dem vermutlich so. Ich verliere das Vertrauen in die Polizei zum Beispiel wegen der eklatanten Häufung von Rechtsradikalen Verfehlungen in ihrem Umfeld und unangemessenen Maßnahmen gegenüber als Links wahrgenommenen Personen, was auch mich treffen könnte. In einer Gesellschaft, in der nicht einige Leute (Staats-)Gewalt zur Austragung politischer Dispute missbrauchen würden, hätte ich selbst bei einer (nahezu zwangsläufig) politisch einseitig belasteten Polizei wenig Gründe, ihr gegenüber misstrauisch zu sein. Aber es gibt auch genug Länder auf der Welt, in der die Gesellschaft mehrheitlich gut zusammenhält, aber gute Gründe hat, dem Staat und seinen Institutionen allgemein nicht zu trauen. Da muss man auch gar nicht weit gehen, es reicht schon Angst vor mafiöser Unterwanderung in Italien, der Filz in Malta oder Tschechien, etc.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, ich hatte das Bild als Einfamilienhaus gedeutet. Wenn eine SEK-Team die Treppe hochgepoltert kam ist es natürlich naheliegend, dass er auf Eindringlinge vorbereitet war aber nicht unbedingt wusste, ob es Polizei oder eine gegnerische Bande ist. Bleibt noch zu klären, ob er das nicht spätestens zum Zeitpunkt der Türöffnung hätte herausgefunden haben müssen.



Was ich mir aus der Berichterstattung zusammenreime, in der jeder Bericht ganz eigene Details liefert oder weglässt, war es tatsächlich ein Einfamilienhaus, in dem der Täter sich in der oberen Etage eingemietet hatte.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2020)

Interessant, was Stephan Ernst, der Mörder von Walther Lübcke, noch so an Verbindungen hatte:
Luebcke-Mord: Geldstrafe fuer Waffenkaeufer von Stephan E.  | tagesschau.de
Mutmasslicher Luebcke-Moerder: Ermittlungen wegen weiteren Mordversuchs | tagesschau.de
Stephan Ernst: Das Kasseler Umfeld des Gestaendigen im Fall Walter Luebcke - DER SPIEGEL
27.04.2020: Toedliche Ignoranz (Tageszeitung junge Welt)

Vor allem die Mordanleitung in Song-Form von Combat 18:


			
				https://www.bpb.de/apuz/301136/nicht-mehr-warten-auf-den-tag-x-ziele-und-gefahrenpotenzial-des-rechtsterrorismus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Terroranleitungen in rechter Hassmusik sind bisweilen sehr konkret. Im Frühjahr 2019, wenige Monate bevor Walter Lübcke im Juni auf der Terrasse seines Hauses aus nächster Nähe erschossen wurde, veröffentlichte die Schweizer Band "Erschießungskommando" das Lied "C18", in dem es heißt: "Wenn es dunkel wird im Land bleibt der Killer unerkannt, er schleicht sich lautlos an das Haus (&#8230 bald da wird ein Leben enden in den eigenen vier Wänden. Das Opfer ahnt nicht sein Bestreben, es wird keine Rettung geben. Kühl im Kopf, handelt besonnen, kein Opfer ist ihm je entkommen. Weißer Stolz, weiße Kraft, ein Mann der keine Fehler macht, der Totenkopf am schwarzen Hemd, Schnellfeuerwaffen schallgedämpft. C18! Heil Combat 18!" Die im Mordfall Lübcke dringend Tatverdächtigen haben Verbindungen zu "Combat 18".[24]




Edit:
OLG Leipzig zu Neonazi-Angriff: Jura-Referendar rechtskräftig verurteilt | LTO.de


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Beim Innenminister von Mecklenburg Vorpommern Lorenz Caffier gibt es eine Verbindung zur rechtsextremen Nordkreuzgruppe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Frontal21:  Munition für rechts außen - ZDFmediathek 

Selbst die Staatsanwaltschaft sagt, dass mit den dem Polizisten vorgeworfenen Straftaten kein Vertrauen in die Polizei gegeben ist. 


> Wir ermitteln auch gegen weitere Polizeibeamte. Das da das Vertrauen der Bevölkerung in die Polizei schwindet versteht sich aus meiner Sicht von selbst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

Und der nächste Einzelfall für das Sammelquartett
_
"... Sturmgewehr, Munition, Plastiksprengstoff: Nach einem Hinweis des  Militärgeheimdienstes MAD haben Fahnder bei einem Soldaten der  Bundeswehr-Eliteeinheit KSK in Sachsen ein Waffenversteck ausgehoben. ...
... __Die Ministerin sprach erneut von der Möglichkeit, dass sich in der  weitgehend abgeschotteten Einheit ein rechtsextremes Netzwerk gebildet  haben könnte. ..."_
Bundeswehr: Ermittler finden AK-47 und Sprengstoff bei KSK-Elitesoldaten - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

MDR berichtet auch: Polizeidurchsuchung: Waffen und Sprengstoff bei KSK-Soldat aus Sachsen entdeckt | MDR.DE


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/ksk-soldat-waffen-sprengstoff-polizei-durchsuchung-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der MAD enttarnte demnach 14 Extremisten (Kategorie "Rot"), acht Rechtsextremisten, vier Islamisten und zwei sogenannte Reichsbürger/Selbstverwalter, die die Existenz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland als Staat leugnen.
> Zudem wurde bei 38 Beschuldigten fehlende Verfassungstreue (Kategorie "Orange") festgestellt: 27 Rechtsextreme, vier Islamisten, drei Reichsbürger/Selbstverwalter, drei aus dem Bereich des politischen Ausländerextremismus  und ein Linksextremer.




Rechtsextreme Polizisten und Soldaten als Gefahr in Corona-Zeit: Umsturzpläne rechtsextremer Sicherheitskräfte - ZDFheute


----------



## Mahoy (13. Mai 2020)

Ich scheine genau den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischt zu haben, ins Zivilleben zurückzukehren. Ich meine, es gab schon immer Wackelkandidaten, aber mir kommt es so vor, als ob sich in den letzten Jahren solche Erkenntnisse und Funde häufen.

Was ist da los? Wird insgesamt genauer hingesehen und deshalb mehr bemerkt? - Das wäre immerhin ein Lichtblick.
Oder wird schlechter hingesehen, so dass sich Radikalisierung überhaupt so weit entwickeln kann, bis die Anzeichen unübersehbar sind? - Das wäre weniger erfreulich, weil dann nur die Unvorsichtigen erkannt werden, während Andere unbemerkt weiter wühlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ist da los?


Keine Wehrpflicht mehr und damit nur noch eine Rekrutierung in "besonderen" Kreisen. Früher, zum Ende meiner Schulzeit, war die Bundeswehr ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft. Na gut, Frauen gab es keine und der Anteil der Zivildienstleistenden war auch statistisch erkennbar von der Schulform abhängig. Trotzdem waren alle Gesellschaftsbereiche vertreten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Keine Wehrpflicht mehr und damit nur noch eine Rekrutierung in "besonderen" Kreisen. Früher, zum Ende meiner Schulzeit, war die Bundeswehr ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft. Na gut, Frauen gab es keine und der Anteil der Zivildienstleistenden war auch statistisch erkennbar von der Schulform abhängig. Trotzdem waren alle Gesellschaftsbereiche vertreten.



Das aber zwangsweise, ob das so toll ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Es war dann eben auch der NPDler mit dabei.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Wie du siehst, ist der aber auch so mit dabei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie du siehst, ist der aber auch so mit dabei.



Nur könnte man den rauswerfen, es bestünde keine Pflicht, den zu nehmen, früher hätten eigentlich alle gemusst, auch wenn es manche nicht getroffen hat.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Es wird aber auch nicht ausreichend geprüft.

Gibt es da überhaupt eine einfache Sicherheitsüberprüfung (SÜ1)?
Zumindest bei der SÜ3 werden dann auch die Eltern und 3 Freunde befragt, ob man Zuckungen im rechten Arm oder ein Hitlerplakat im Zimmer hängen hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wird aber auch nicht ausreichend geprüft.
> 
> Gibt es da überhaupt eine einfache Sicherheitsüberprüfung (SÜ1)?
> Zumindest bei der SÜ3 werden dann auch die Eltern und 3 Freunde befragt, ob man Zuckungen im rechten Arm oder ein Hitlerplakat im Zimmer hängen hat.


Dann liegt es daran, denn die meisten extremen Leute gegeben das offen bekannt. Die Frage ist aber natürlich auch, ob dann sowas von Freunden oder der Familie gepetzt wird oder ob die davon nichts wissen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Das kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß, was und wie da gefragt wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß, was und wie da gefragt wird.



Selbst wenn, wenn das richtige Freunde sind, werden die sowas nicht rausplappern, es sei denn, die sind strunzdoof (oder ist das nicht der Fall, wenn man den Nationalsozialismus unterstützt?).


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Irgendeinen Nutzen muss das Befragen den Referenzpersonen schon ergeben, sonst würde das wohl von den Sicherheitsbehörden nicht gemacht werden.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Mai 2020)

Bei Grundwehrdienstleistenden wird gar nichts geprüft ... Eine Warnung gab's allenfalls, wenn bei der Musterung auffiel, dass der Betreffende einschlägige Tätowierungen hatte. Auch bei Zeit- oder Berufssoldaten fand (zumindest zu meiner Zeit) keine grundsätzliche Überprüfung statt.

Eine solche ist auch eher von der Verwendung abhängig.
Selbst bei Grundwehrdienstleistenden, die beispielsweise im Kommandostäben eingesetzt werden, findet eine Überprüfung statt, wobei sich diese zumeist darauf beschränkt, dass in einem Fragebogen wahrheitsgemäß anzukreuzen ist, ob man Terrorist, Extremist oder Sympathisant bzw, Verwandter von solchen wäre.

Ausbilder werden geprüft, ebenso Soldaten in Kommandostäben und logischerweise auch die KSK-Anwärter. Wie gründlich das ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich wurde selbst als Unterstützer ziemlich genau unter die Lupe genommen, inklusive Interviews mit irritierend freundlichen Herren vom MAD. Selbst als Ausbilder wurde meine Haltung, wenn auch etwas beiläufiger, unter die Lupe genommen.

Nur bringt das alles wenig, wenn die Radikalisierung später stattfindet und dann niemand mehr hinschaut bzw. gezielt weggeschaut werden sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Zumindest bei der Sicherheitsüberprüfungen sind Wiederholungen vorgesehen.
Sicherheitsueberpruefung UE1 UE2 UE3 &#5125; Ablehnungsgruende

Edit:
Der Spielfilm ist erschreckend nah an Realität:    Toter Winkel | Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich scheine genau den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischt zu haben, ins Zivilleben zurückzukehren. Ich meine, es gab schon immer Wackelkandidaten, aber mir kommt es so vor, als ob sich in den letzten Jahren solche Erkenntnisse und Funde häufen.
> 
> Was ist da los? Wird insgesamt genauer hingesehen und deshalb mehr bemerkt? - Das wäre immerhin ein Lichtblick.
> Oder wird schlechter hingesehen, so dass sich Radikalisierung überhaupt so weit entwickeln kann, bis die Anzeichen unübersehbar sind? - Das wäre weniger erfreulich, weil dann nur die Unvorsichtigen erkannt werden, während Andere unbemerkt weiter wühlen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da fundamental was geändert hat. Die Bundeswehr war für solche Kreise schon immer Anziehungspunkt und trotz schärferer Kontrollen fällt es jetzt auch erst im nachhinein aus. Aber der bei dieser Spitze anzunehmende restliche Eisberg dürfte mehrere tausend aktive Soldaten umfassen, die alle eher für ihr Vaterland denn für die Verfassung eintreten und ich sehe keine massenhaften Kündiungen.
Was sich vermutlich geändert hat: Die Möglichkeiten solcher Leute. Einerseits sind sie seit dem Ende der Wehrpflicht auf kleinerem Raum konzentriert, finden also eher zueinander und können offener Reden. Die Zecken sind weg. Andererseits ist es in der digitalen Gesellschaft viel schneller und leichter möglich, sich über große Entfernungen zu organisieren und Ausrüstung zu besorgen. 100 Radikale früher ergaben 50 Einzelne, die nie mit einem Gleichgesinnten die Köpfe zusammenstecken, weil sie denen nur selten begegnen und dann auch erstmal vorsichtig schweigen, 30 die sich ein paar mal zusammen besaufen und dann aus den Augen verlieren, 10 die rumphantasieren aber irgendwann merken, dass es einem in Deutschland besser geht als in einer dystopischen Bürgerkriegslandschaft und 10, die zwar die herrschende Ordnung stürzen wollen, aber mit einem Treffen im Jahr jenseits der 50 sind, ehe sie sich abgesprochen und die erste Ausrüstung besorgt haben. Heute dagegen sind 70 von den 100 in einer sozialen Netzwerkgruppe, ehe sie die Grundausbildung hinter sich haben, unterhalten sich dort täglich und brauchen nur 5 Klicks, bis die erste Ausrüstung eintrifft. => Jetzt gibt es auch für die Geheimdienste was zu finden, während Gesinnungen ja niemanden interessiert haben.
Leider heißt das aber auch, dass die zusätzlichen Funde nur die zusätzliche Gefahr wiederspiegeln.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich scheine genau den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischt zu haben, ins Zivilleben zurückzukehren. Ich meine, es gab schon immer Wackelkandidaten, aber mir kommt es so vor, als ob sich in den letzten Jahren solche Erkenntnisse und Funde häufen.


Ich hab gestern zufällig einige Berichte der Wehrbeauftragten der letzten Jahrzehnte gelesen und nein, es wird nicht schlimmer, es war mal deutlich schlimmer als heute.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es da überhaupt eine einfache Sicherheitsüberprüfung (SÜ1)?


Ja und vorher bekommst du nur ne Spielzeugwaffe in die Hand.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine solche ist auch eher von der Verwendung abhängig.


Und von der Laufbahn, Offiziere sollen eine Ü2 haben sonst dürfen sie so etwa gar nichts als Offizier machen.

Aber zum Thema, ja solche Fälle treten auf aber die wurden ja auch durch den MAD selbst gefunden, also funktioniert das System doch.
Manchmal wundert mich nur nicht, dass es fast immer Heeressoldaten sind. Klar größte TSK aber trotzdem.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Wurzen: Polizist faellt bei Anzeigenaufnahme mit "unschoenen" Bemerkungen auf | MDR.DE
Wobei der nicht der einzige Polizist ist, der so denkt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2020)

Menschlich vielleicht verständlich, wer weiß welchen Linken der schon begegnet ist, dienstlich geht das aber gar nicht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Menschlich vielleicht verständlich, wer weiß welchen Linken der schon begegnet ist, dienstlich geht das aber gar nicht.


Nö nicht verständlich. Die haben halt ihre Meinung? Solche Schmierereien sind Drohungen. Ein wir kriegen dich Verräter wäre auch nur ein, ja die Mafia hat ihre Meinung und sie haben ihre?


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wurzen: Polizist faellt bei Anzeigenaufnahme mit "unschoenen" Bemerkungen auf | MDR.DE
> Wobei der nicht der einzige Polizist ist, der so denkt.



Der muss sofort aus dem Beamtenstatus entlassen werden.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Gegen den KSK-Beamten wurde heute Nachmittag Haftbefehl erlassen und direkt die U-Haft wegen Flucht und Verdunklungsgefahr in Vollzug gesetzt. 
Nach Waffenfund - Haftbefehl gegen KSK-Soldat aus Sachsen  | MDR.DE
Waffenfund bei KSK-Mann: Haftbefehl gegen Elitesoldat der Bundeswehr erlassen - Politik - Tagesspiegel


Der Verfassungsschutz hat nun auch wieder einiges zutun:



			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/dresden/freital-pirna/corona-spaziergang-pirna-uebergriffe-angriff-polizei-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Verfassungsschutz beobachtet Corona-Gegner-Demos*
> Das Innenministerium sieht mögliche Zusammenhänge zwischen den bislang nicht stattfindenden Pegida-Demonstrationen und den Corona-Spaziergängen. Nach eigenen Angaben beobachte auch der Verfassungsschutz das Demo-Geschehen.




Brandenburger AfD könnte Verdachtsfall werden  | Inforadio


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nö nicht verständlich. Die haben halt ihre Meinung? Solche Schmierereien sind Drohungen. Ein wir kriegen dich Verräter wäre auch nur ein, ja die Mafia hat ihre Meinung und sie haben ihre?



Nein aus diesem Blickwinkel natürlich nicht, gemeint war der Blickwinkel "Immer schimpfen die Linken auf uns, aber jetzt brauchen sie uns"

Das ist das selbe als müsstest du jemanden helfen der dich dein Leben geärgert hat und gegen dich war. Klar macht man seine Aufgabe, aber eben nur weil die Aufgabe ist.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein aus diesem Blickwinkel natürlich nicht, gemeint war der Blickwinkel "Immer schimpfen die Linken auf uns, aber jetzt brauchen sie uns"
> 
> Das ist das selbe als müsstest du jemanden helfen der dich dein Leben geärgert hat und gegen dich war. Klar macht man seine Aufgabe, aber eben nur weil die Aufgabe ist.



Wobei die wörtliche Aussage aber tatsächlich eher so klingt, als würde der besagte Beamte die Schmierereien mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen grundsätzlich als legitime Gegenposition zur Parteiarbeit der Linken betrachten.

Grundsätzlich gehen mir Linksextremisten (oder auch nur sehr, sehr überzeugte Linke) auch häufig auf den Wecker und als Soldat hat(te) man da häufig ohnehin schlechte Karten, aber eine andere Qualität sehe ich da dennoch.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2020)

Ich kann nicht in seinen Kopf gucken, Fakt ist, dass er sowas als Polizist nicht sagen darf. Nicht in Uniform und im Dienst.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

BVerwG und OVG NRW zu tätowierten Polizisten: 'Aloha' nein, Loewe ja  | LTO.de

Mal sehen, was da rauskommt:
EuGH-Schlussanträge: Gewaltopfer sind zu entschädigen | LTO.de


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/eugh-schlussantraeg-entschaedigung-von-opfern-von-gewalttaten-generalanwalt/ schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht immer ist es Opfern von Gewalttaten möglich, eine Entschädigung von den Tätern zu erlangen. Für diese Fälle sieht das EU-Recht eine Entschädigung durch den Staat vor. Vor dem EuGH soll nun geklärt werden, für welche Fälle dies gilt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> OLG Leipzig zu Neonazi-Angriff: Jura-Referendar rechtskräftig verurteilt | LTO.de




Man kann es kaum glauben:
Nach Neonazi-Krawallen: Verurteilter Rechtsextremer darf Volljurist werden | LTO.de

Jetzt weiß man was ein RECHTSanwalt ist.

____________________________________________________


Auch sehr merkwürdig: Richter wollte keine Strafen fuer Hausbesetzer - Staatsanwalt Dresden besteht darauf | MDR.DE

Hausfriedensbruch ist ein Antragsdelikt, also ohne Anzeige vom Eigentümer wird das normalerweise überhaupt nicht verfolgt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2020)

Sehe ich jetzt kein großes Problem. Das jemand seine Jura-Ausbildung abschließen darf heißt ja nicht, dass er anschließend in den Staatsdienst wechselt. Und um Anwalt zu sein braucht man keine Moral, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Mai 2020)

Aber ... Aber ... Irgend jemand muss doch die armen, stets und ständig unverstandenen und vom linksgrünversifften Staat drangsalierten (Reichs-) Bürger verteidigen ...


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

Mal sehen, wie erfolgreich die Prävention ist: Appell der Londoner Polizei: Werden Sie doch bitte anstaendig! | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/londoner-polizei-corona-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> In London ist während der Coronakrise die Zahl vieler Gewalttaten deutlich zurückgegangen. Die Polizei hätte gern, dass das so bleibt, auch wenn der Lockdown irgendwann wieder aufgehoben wird - und macht jetzt Hausbesuche.
> [...]
> "Egal, wie sie zum Mitglied einer Gang oder zum Drogendealer geworden sind oder zum Räuber - wir reden mit ihnen über den Ausstieg." Offenbar will die Polizei dafür auch konkrete Hilfe anbieten. Die Beamten sind überzeugt: Für die Straftäter ist das die Chance ihres Lebens.



Die Idee ist zumindest schonmal gut.


Spannend wird auch, wie sich die Kriminalität in diesem Jahr in Deutschland entwickelt. 

Wobei man in der Statistik auch explizit Straftaten aus dem IfSG ausweisen sollte. Denn da gab es natürlich einen deutlichen Anstieg. 
Allein in Sachsen waren es da 2200 Straftaten innerhalb von 6 Wochen (Mitte März bis Ende April).
Tausende Verstoesse gegen Corona-Regeln | Saechsische.de (30.04.2020)


Edit:
BGH: Amtsanmaßung in Mittäterschaft möglich | LTO.de


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/bgh-5str3720-amtsanmassung-mittaeterschaft-eigenhaendiges-delikt-betrug-bande-telefon-polizist/ schrieb:
			
		

> Schutzzweck des § 132 StGB sei der Schutz des Staates und seiner Behörden, es handele sich insoweit um ein abstraktes Gefährdungsdelikt in Form eines Tätigkeitsdelikts.
> Es geht nach Auffassung des BGH schwerpunktmäßig um "die Gefährdung des Bürgervertrauens" und nicht um ein "höchstpersönliches sozialschädliches Verhalten".


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Mai 2020)

So sieht es übrigens in der Türkei aus.

Hackerangriff auf Moscheen: Widerstandslied schallte von Minaretten  |  waz.de  |


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2020)

Besser kann man es nicht machen


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Besser kann man es nicht machen


Der Angriff oder die Verfolgung der Leute die den Angriff geteilt haben?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2020)

Ersteres natürlich 

Gewaltloser Protest erster Güte


----------



## DKK007 (23. Mai 2020)

Bloß je nach Land halt strafbar. 
Ist halt wie mit den illegalen Hobbys.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2020)

Uniter-Netzwerk: Missbrauch von Polizei-Datenbanken befuerchtet | heise online

Datenschutz: Vertragsverletzungsverfahren gegen Deutschland laeuft | heise online

Edit:
Datenschutz in Bayern: Rentner knipst Huepfburg, wird als Sexualgefaehrder erfasst | heise online


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2020)

Den Artikel mit dem fotografierenden Rentner habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Das ist einfach unglaublich.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Den Artikel mit dem fotografierenden Rentner habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Das ist einfach unglaublich.



Rezepte für feste Wurst und herbes Bier kann man sich in Bayern nicht merken, alles andere wird zuverlässig gespeichert. 

Unfug beiseite, wenn der Artikel im Detail korrekt ist, geht das Problem hier meines Erachtens schon viel früher los - nämlich als anscheinend komplett überreagierende Eltern die Begründung eines immerhin fast 80jährigen auf die Goldwaage legen bzw. ihn durch ihr empörtes Zurredestellen noch mehr durcheinander bringen.

Der Wurm steckt schon in unserer oftmals paranoid überreagierenden Gesellschaft, die (unter anderem) überall Triebtäter vermutet - nur nicht dort, wo sie tatsächlich hauptsächlich zu suchen sind, nämlich im Kreis von Verwandten, Bekannten und pädagogischen, kirchlichen und ähnlichen Vertrauenspositionen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Spezialkraefte der Bundeswehr: KSK soll durchleuchtet werden | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2020)

Betrifft zwar die USA, aber muß trotzdem mal angesprochen werden:Nach Tod eines Afroamerikaners: Proteste gegen Polizeigewalt - ZDFheute

Die daran beteiligten Polizisten sollten nicht nur entlassen werden, sondern auch in den Knast.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Wobei es doch schon mal so einen Fall dort gab, wo einer erstickt ist.
Der Fall Eric Garner: US-Polizist wird nicht mehr angeklagt - Panorama - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel


________________________


Edit:
AfD-Anfrage: Landesregierung nennt "gefährliche Orte" in NRW | LTO.de



> Die Regierung hatte argumentiert, die Polizeiarbeit werde erschwert, wenn potenzielle Straftäter präzise Informationen über solche Orte erlangten. Anwohnern von öffentlich als "gefährlich" bezeichneten Wohngegenden drohe eine Stigmatisierung.
> Das Sicherheitsgefühl der Bürger könne zudem beeinträchtigt werden. Die Verfassungsrichter ließen das nicht gelten und entschieden: Die Regierung sei grundsätzlich verpflichtet, Fragen von Abgeordneten zu beantworten.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2020)

Immer wieder witzig wie manche Leute Polizeigewalt rufen wenn die Polizei versucht jemanden möglichst ohne jede Gewalt festzunehmen.
(Auf Deutschland bezogen)


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juni 2020)

Das ausgewogene, besonnene und/oder solidarische Verhalten etlicher Ordnungshüter angesichts der jüngsten Unruhen in den USA gibt mir meinen Glauben daran zurück, dass dort noch nicht alles verloren ist.



> Auch der Chef der Polizeidirektion in Green Bay, Wisconsin, äußerte sich ähnlich. Als sich eine Gruppe Demonstranten vor seinem Gebäude versammelte, trat er laut einem Lokalsender vor die Menge und sagte: "Wer als Polizist von dem, was in Minneapolis geschehen ist, nicht angeekelt ist, der hat den falschen Beruf ergriffen."


USA: Tod von George Floyd - Polizisten solidarisieren sich mit den Protesten - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## hoffgang (2. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ausgewogene, besonnene und/oder solidarische Verhalten etlicher Ordnungshüter angesichts der jüngsten Unruhen in den USA gibt mir meinen Glauben daran zurück, dass dort noch nicht alles verloren ist.
> 
> 
> USA: Tod von George Floyd - Polizisten solidarisieren sich mit den Protesten - DER SPIEGEL



That post didn't age well...
Fall George Floyd: Donald Trump droht Demonstranten mit Militaer - DER SPIEGEL

Trump droht Militär einzusetzen, lässt friedliche Demo in Washington mit Gewalt räumen - alles für seine Wähler.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2020)

Wird spannend, wie sich das dort auf die Corona-Epidemie auswirkt. Immerhin haben die jetzt schon 1.8 Mio. Infizierte und 100k Tote.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2020)

Nun es ist eine Demokratie, die Wähler hatten immer die Chance zu zeigen was sie über Trump denken und damit z.B. indirekt die Haltung der Republikaner beim Impeachment zu bestimmen.

Wenn sie es nicht lernen dann werden sie halt weiter bluten müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird spannend, wie sich das dort auf die Corona-Epidemie auswirkt. Immerhin haben die jetzt schon 1.8 Mio. Infizierte und 100k Tote.



Wäre Trump nicht gerade in Bezug auf Corona so durchgeknallt, wie er es nunmal ist, könnte man glatt System vermuten: Tote Eher-Biden-Sympathisanten begrüßt er sicherlich.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2020)

In NewYork müssen sich die Journalisten mittlerweile mit Gasmasken und Schutzwesten schützen.
Siehe: Markus Lanz vom 02.06.2020
Markus Lanz vom 2. Juni 2020 - ZDFmediathek

Ein Reporter der DW wurde beschossen und bedroht.
Minneapolis: DW in der Schusslinie der Polizei | DW Nachrichten | DW | 31.05.2020


Edit:
BVerfG zu Prozesskostenhilfe: Wichtige Rechtsfragen dürfen nicht vorverlagert werden | LTO.de


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> That post didn't age well...
> Fall George Floyd: Donald Trump droht Demonstranten mit Militaer - DER SPIEGEL



Das schärft den Kontrast zwischen dem bekloppten Präsidenten und anständigen / pflichtbewussten Ordnungshütern sogar noch, finde ich. Trumps Vorstellung von Law & Order wird auch in Kreisen, die nicht einmal versehentlich progressiv wählen würden, nicht unbedingt geteilt.



> Trump droht Militär einzusetzen, lässt friedliche Demo in Washington mit Gewalt räumen - alles für seine Wähler.



Damit schärft er sein Profil beim harten Kern seiner Entourage, vergrätzt jedoch gemäßigte Anhänger. Witzigerweise aber sogar innerhalb des harten Kerns, die einen solchen Ausbruch zentralistischer Macht sehr, sehr misstrauisch beäugen. Das sind diejenigen, die schon in der dritten oder vierten Generation im Wald auf leere Bierdosen schießen, damit sie irgendwann den Föderalismus gegen die Diktatur aus Washington verteidigen können ...


----------



## hoffgang (3. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Witzigerweise aber sogar innerhalb des harten Kerns, die einen solchen Ausbruch zentralistischer Macht sehr, sehr misstrauisch beäugen. Das sind diejenigen, die schon in der dritten oder vierten Generation im Wald auf leere Bierdosen schießen, damit sie irgendwann den Föderalismus gegen die Diktatur aus Washington verteidigen können ...



Eben. Das ist genau die Sorte Klientel die Angst vor einer solchen Regierung hatte und deshalb dutzende Waffen gehortet hat - und die mit der eigenen Stimme (Wahlstimme) eine solche Regierung ermöglicht hat.
Hach es ist so köstlich und gleichzeitig traurig wenn man bedenkt wie sehr die Welt von diesem zurückgebliebenen, heruntergekommenen und moralisch degenerierten Land beeinflussbar ist. Neue Weltordnung wird kommen - nicht weil es Illuminaten oder Bill Gates Verschwörungen gäbe, sondern weil die USA unter Trump alles sind nur kein verlässlicher Partner.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2020)

Wobei man solche Typen, die sich auf den "Tag X" vorbereiten, auch hier hat. Bundeskriminalamt: Mehr rechtsextreme Gefährder | tagesschau.de
Insbesondere durch die rechtsextreme AfD hat sich die Szene massiv vergrößert.


Edit:
Antidiskriminierungsgesetz Berlin: Ein Anti-Polizei-Gesetz? | LTO.de


Edit2: Unfassbar.
Anschlag am Breitscheidplatz: Polizist verrät direkt nach der Tat offenbar Interna in AfD-Gruppe | tagesschau.de


> So soll der Beamte bereits rund 90 Minuten nach dem Anschlag am 19. Dezember 2016 erste Informationen in die Chatgruppe geschickt haben. Am Folgetag wurden über seine Mobilfunknummer dann Ergebnisse der kriminaltechnischen Untersuchung des Lkw, mit dem der Anschlag begangen wurde, in die Chatgruppe geschickt.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2020)

Polizei-Eklat bei Floyd-Demo: Beamte stossen alten Mann zu Boden | GMX

Einfach nur unfassbar.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2020)

Das ist halt Amerika


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

Aber langsam kommen die Reaktionen:
Nach dem Tod George Floyds: Minneapolis verbietet Polizei-Wuergegriffe | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Edit2: Unfassbar.
> Anschlag am Breitscheidplatz: Polizist verrät direkt nach der Tat offenbar Interna in AfD-Gruppe | tagesschau.de


Und Du wirst kein Unrechtsempfinden vorfinden. Rechtsextreme informieren Rechtsextreme. Und genau diese Netzwerke müssen gefunden und aufgelöst werden, Beamten sollten die Persionsansprüche genommen werden. Dieses Druckmittel wird viel zu selten angewendet und genau das zieht.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juni 2020)

US-General nennt Trumps Abzugsbefehl "kolossalen Fehler" - DER SPIEGEL

Neuestes Ablenkungsmanöver - Um von seinen Krisenherden abzulenken wird jetzt nicht nur die Sicherheit Europas, sondern auch die sicherheitspolitischen Interessen der USA in Geiselhaft genommen.
Amerika First, nur blöd, dass man sich damit ins eigene Knie schießt.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

Trump hat doch bei der Wahl angekündigt die Truppen nach Hause zu holen. Er hatte bloß vergessen zu sagen, dass die dort dann weiter kämpfen sollen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> US-General nennt Trumps Abzugsbefehl "kolossalen Fehler" - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Neuestes Ablenkungsmanöver - Um von seinen Krisenherden abzulenken wird jetzt nicht nur die Sicherheit Europas, sondern auch die sicherheitspolitischen Interessen der USA in Geiselhaft genommen.
> Amerika First, nur blöd, dass man sich damit ins eigene Knie schießt.


"Hodges war Dreisternegeneral und Befehlshaber aller US-Heerestruppen."

Ähm nö war er nicht, macht euren Job doch einfach mal richtig liebe Journalisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Polizeigewalt, USA: 57 Polizisten quittieren Job nach Kollegen-Suspendierung - WELT
> 
> Der Corps Geist bei denen macht einem Angst, wäre gut wenn die örtliche Politik ein Exempel statuiert und man insgesammt 59 Probleme weniger hätte.



Wobei ich das berechtigt finde.
Die Polizisten haben in loser Kette die Straße geräumt (und zwar ruhig und langsam!) und der Opa ist auf sie zugegangen und hat sie selbst als erster berührt. Klarer Widerstand gegen eine polizeiliche Maßnahme und Unterschreitung von Sicherheitsabständen. Nicht nur denen von Corona, sondern auch denen gegen Handgreiflichkeiten oder gegen Zugriff auf die Polizeiausrüstung. Der Polizist musste in dieser Situation etwas unternehmen, der konnte und durfte nicht warten bis das gegenüber z.B. nach seiner Dienstwaffe greift oder ihm, der auf diese kurze Distanz nicht mehr beide Hände des gegenübers im Auge behalten kann, ein Messer in die Rippen rammt.
Und komm jetzt keiner mit: Das war nur ein alter, weißer Mann. Die Einstufung von Personen durch die Polizei nach Vorurteilen bezüglich des äußeren Habitus ist (berechtigter) Anlass für die Proteste und in den USA ist es keineswegs unüblich, dass Beamte bei unberechtigter Annäherung mit offensiv angehobenen Händen direkt den Taser ziehen.

Es steht trotzdem die Frage im Raum, ob der Situationswahrnehmung (!) nicht angemessen Kraft beim Stoß gebraucht wurde, aber das muss untersucht werden. Im Gegensatz zu Beschreibung wurde der alte schließlich nicht umgeschubst, sondern er wurde zurückgestoßen und erst im zweiten Schritt gestolpert und dabei der Länge nach hingeknallt. Ob der Beamte in der Situation das Gewicht seines gegenübers richtig einschätzen konnte (Bauch frontal schwer einzuschätzen, die dürren Gliedmaßen in weiten Klammotten versteckt) muss also erstmal untersucht werden - wäre das gegenüber ein Durchschnittsamerikaner, wäre die Reaktion die sanfteste gewesen, die noch zu der gewünschten Distanzierung geführt hätte. Anstatt die Ergebnisse so einer Untersuchung abzuwarten, wurde dem Beamten aber jetzt schon das Gehalt gestrichen. Das ist "im Zweifelsfall schuldig" und ich würde mich an Stelle der Kollegen schon allein deswegen weiteren Einsätzen verweigern, weil man eben einen Befehl zur Straßenräumung nicht mehr umsetzen kann, wenn man jede Form von Reaktion auf physischen Widerstand solche Folgen haben kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2020)

Von "liegenlassen" ist nirgendwo die Rede. Nachdem der Man hingeknallt ist, beugt sich einer der beiden Beamten aus der ersten Reihe, die direkt mit ihm konfrontiert waren (NICHT jemand anders, nichts eiskalt) zu ihm runter, wird aber von einem in zweiter Reihe mit offensichtlicher Befehlsgewalt, dazu angehalten, seinen Job als Sicherungskraft in vorderster Reihe nicht zu vernachlässigen. Dass das auch nötig war, sieht man in der Langfassung des Videos (siehe gmx oben), denn 5 Sekunden später und 5 Meter weiter nimmt besagte Gruppe einem jungen Protestler ein Schild an einem langen, wunderbar als Schlagwaffe geeignetem Kantholz ab.

Der gleiche, vermutliche Kommandeur, der den von Anfang an beteiligten Beamten weiter geschickt hat, spricht unterdessen in unmittelbarem Anschluss in sein Funkgerät und 9 Sekunden später sehen wir einen anderen Beamten (in Tarnfleckuniform) neben dem Verunfallten knien. Kann natürlich sein, dass der als einzig empathischer Mensch der Truppe das aus Eigenmotivation heraus macht, es kann aber auch sein, dass wir hier stink normale Arbeitsteilung sehen, wie sie sich für eine gut ausgebildete Truppe in eine potentiellen Kampfsituation gehört: Die fürs Durchgreifen in vorderer Reihe greifen durch und ihr Anführer kümmert sich darum, dass alle Positionen besetzt bleiben und für alles andere gibt es die zweite Reihe. Möglicherweise sogar mit medizinisch ausgebildeter Person und Verbandszeug.

Übrigens vergehen rund 10 Sekunden zwischen dem Aufschlagen des Alten, ehe das Smartphone, mit dem er auf die Beamten losgegangen ist, seinen Händen entgleitet. Als die Front-Truppe weitergegangen ist, war er also vermutlich noch bei Bewusstsein und aus ihrer Position vor/über ihm konnten die beiden kritisierten vermutlich nicht einmal das Blut unter dem Hinterkopf sehen. Auch das gilt es natürlich zu untersuchen, aber erst DANN kann man (ver)urteilen. Im Moment sehe ich Massenemotionen, die von einem (stark, möglicherweise bis zur Verfälschung gekürzten) Videoschnipsel herrühren, aber keine sachliche Analyse der Lage.

Und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn genau das wieder Millionen von Amerikanern davon überzeugt, dass Trump recht hat und eine organisierte "Antifa"-Kampagne gegen ihn gibt.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> "Hodges war Dreisternegeneral und Befehlshaber aller US-Heerestruppen."
> 
> Ähm nö war er nicht, macht euren Job doch einfach mal richtig liebe Journalisten.



Frederick Benjamin Hodges trägt als Lieutenant General (a. D.) der US Army selbstverständlich drei Sterne. Und er war auch Oberkommandierender der US-Landstreitkräfte; allerdings nur der in Europa und ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken stationierten Truppen (USAREUR) - was jedoch im Artikel auch gleich im ersten Satz erwähnt wird. Das ist also eher eine Mißverständlichkeit als ein Fehler, die an der beabsichtigten Einordnung seiner Kompetenz nichts ändert.

Für viel wichtiger halte ich, dass nicht beleuchtet wurde, was die Motivlage von Hodges angeht. Der gute Mann hat, ungeachtet seiner zweifelsohne vorhandenen militärischen Kompetenz und der Trump weit überlegenen analytischen Fähigkeiten, vor ein paar Jahren über angebliche Kriegsvorbereitungen der Russen phantasiert. Darüber wurde in der Bundeswehr und in europäischen Think Tanks gleichermaßen herzlich gelacht, zeigt aber, warum Hodges einen Brückenkopf der USA in Europa für wichtig hält: die Sorge um den "Zusammenhalt innerhalb des Bündnisses" dürfte eher sekundär sein.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Frederick Benjamin Hodges trägt als Lieutenant General (a. D.) der US Army selbstverständlich drei Sterne. Und er war auch Oberkommandierender der US-Landstreitkräfte; allerdings nur der in Europa und ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken stationierten Truppen (USAREUR) - was jedoch im Artikel auch gleich im ersten Satz erwähnt wird. Das ist also eher eine Mißverständlichkeit als ein Fehler, die an der beabsichtigten Einordnung seiner Kompetenz nichts ändert.


Du weißt wie der Karriereweg von Offizieren aussieht, das ist ein Fehler, denn der Satz wie er da alleine steht ergibt Sinn ist aber falsch.
Aber der restlichen Kritik stimme ich zu. 

Man müsste eigentlich sowas wie faule Presse rufen anstatt Lügenpresse 
Viel Arbeit wird sich viel zu häufig nicht gemacht.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Nach Neonazi-Krawallen verurteilter Jurist: Sächsische Jura-Referendare warnen vor ihrem rechtsextremen Kollegen | LTO.de


----------



## seahawk (8. Juni 2020)

Schön, dass es mal eine Politiker sagt und etwas dagegen tun will

SPD-Chefin Esken sieht &#8222;latenten Rassismus&#8220; bei deutscher Polizei - WELT


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schön, dass es mal eine Politiker sagt und etwas dagegen tun will
> 
> SPD-Chefin Esken sieht &#8222;latenten Rassismus&#8220; bei deutscher Polizei - WELT



Die sollte vielleicht mal zum Optiker.
Man kann ja mal nach Berlin (links regiert) gehen und sich die Zustände in den Problemzonen ansehen, dann in schnell erklärt, warum die Polizei so kontrolliert wie sie kontrolliert.
Aber was interessiert noch die SPD, die wohl bei der nächsten Wahl 5 Prozentpunkte und damit ein Viertel der Abgeordneten verliert...


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Die Mehrheit der Kriminellen stammt aus Deutschland. Es gibt also keinen plausiblen Grund für rassistische Kontrollen. Deshalb wurde in Berlin das LADG eingeführt.


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/antidiskriminierungsgesetz-berlin-polizei-kritik-vermutungsregelung-gerichte/ schrieb:
			
		

> Das LADG sieht ein Diskriminierungsverbot vor, das für die gesamte Berliner Verwaltung gilt: "Kein Mensch darf im Rahmen öffentlich-rechtlichen Handelns aufgrund des Geschlechts, der ethnischen Herkunft, einer rassistischen Zuschreibung, der Religion und Weltanschauung, einer Behinderung, einer chronischen Erkrankung, des Lebensalters, der Sprache, der sexuellen und geschlechtlichen Identität sowie des sozialen Status diskriminiert werden."


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Kriminellen stammt aus Deutschland. Es gibt also keinen plausiblen Grund für rassistische Kontrollen. Deshalb wurde in Berlin das LADG eingeführt.



Die Polizei arbeitet nicht bundesweit gleich. In Berlin kann man in bestimmten Stadtteilen beobachten, dass eben bestimmte Personengruppen häufig mit Drogendelikten auffallen. Daher werden die öfter kontrolliert, was aber nicht dem Wunsch der Regierung in Berlin-Stadt entspricht. Daher gehen die auch gerne dagegen vor.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Kontrollen müssen auf einem entsprechend begründeten Verdacht erfolgen. Z.B. wenn jemand bei einem Diebstahl oder beim Dealen beobachtet wird. 
Heute lässt sich das aber problemlos per Video dokumentieren.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die sollte vielleicht mal zum Optiker.
> Man kann ja mal nach Berlin (links regiert) gehen und sich die Zustände in den Problemzonen ansehen, dann in schnell erklärt, warum die Polizei so kontrolliert wie sie kontrolliert.



Und dann schaut man beispielsweise nach München (schwarz regiert), wo trotz geringerer Problemviertel innerhalb der Polizei die gleichen Probleme herrschen, und schon verpufft jede Instanz des Arguments in einem rosa Wölkchen ...

Der Knackpunkt ist das hier:


> Die große Mehrheit der Polizeibediensteten stehe solchen Tendenzen aber sehr kritisch gegenüber und leide unter dem „potenziellen Vertrauensverlust“, der dadurch entstehe.


Das deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen. Die große Mehrheit der Polizisten ist korrekt und passt die Gründlichkeit den örtlichen Schwerpunkten und der Polizeibekanntheit gewisser Individuen an, drangsaliert jedoch nichts systematisch und anlasslos Personen, nur weil die aussehen, als wären sie bereits zur Zeit der Völkerwanderungen hier sesshaft geworden.
Aber die Mehrheit der Polizisten fühlt sich auch nicht berufen, dem Fehlverhalten von Kollegen ebenso konsequent zu begegnen wie den "üblichen Verdächtigen" im einschlägigen Kiez. Und da wäre ein Umdenken nötig.

Dass ausgerechnet die dahin siechende SPD in dieses Horn stößt, ist eine Sache. Die andere Sache ist die, dass es Parteien mit mehr politischer Relevanz nicht tun.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kontrollen müssen auf einem entsprechend begründeten Verdacht erfolgen. Z.B. wenn jemand bei einem Diebstahl oder beim Dealen beobachtet wird.
> Heute lässt sich das aber problemlos per Video dokumentieren.


Sie werden aber oftmals auch verdachtsunabhängig durchgeführt.
Sonst würde es gar keine Zufallsfunde geben, denn z.B. muss ein Autofahrer mit Drogen im Gepäck nicht auffällig fahren und wäre dann erstmal kein Verdachtsfall.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. Juni 2020)

Man kontrolliert mehr Gruppe a also findet man mehr. Daraus erfolgt aber nicht das man bei Personengruppe nicht genau so viel finden würde


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sie werden aber oftmals auch verdachtsunabhängig durchgeführt.
> Sonst würde es gar keine Zufallsfunde geben, denn z.B. muss ein Autofahrer mit Drogen im Gepäck nicht auffällig fahren und wäre dann erstmal kein Verdachtsfall.



Da ist auch keine Kontrolle des Gepäcks zulässig. Verdachtsunabhängige Kontrollen darf die Bundespolizei nur im Grenzgebiet (bis 30 km) durchführen.
Bundespolizei  -  Kontrollen im Grenzraum

Ein Verdacht kann sich aber natürlich noch während der Kontrolle der Papiere ergeben, wenn der Betroffene eine Alkoholfahne hat oder andere Auffälligkeiten zeigt.

https://anwaltauskunft.de/magazin/gesellschaft/strafrecht-polizei/was-darf-die-polizei-bei-einer-personenkontrolle


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2020)

Ich wurde auch schon in Österreich von unserer Bundespolizei kontrolliert und direkt auf Englisch angesprochen 

Aber die Vorwürfe, dass ungerechtfertigt kontrolliert wurde kommt auch nur von Jungen Männern, jedenfalls gefühlt liest man nur das.
Und statistisch gesehen sind Junge Männer ganz unabhängig von der Ethnie meistens die, die man sucht.


----------



## seahawk (8. Juni 2020)

Das Berliner LADG sollte Vorbild für Deutschland sein und bundesweit in verschärfter Form eingeführt werden. Schon der Verdacht einer rassistischen Handlung muss dafür sorgen, dass der Täter aus dem Staatsdienst entfernt wird

Justizsenator Behrendt: Viele Menschen in Berlin erleben Diskriminierung &#8211;  B.Z. Berlin


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Nur der Verdacht wäre da zu wenig, da muss es schon Beweise geben. Denn sonst würde jeder Kriminelle sagen, er wird rassistisch behandelt und rechnet sich einer Minderheit seiner Wahl zu.
Dazu kann man einen Beamten nicht so einfach entlassen, schließlich ist er Beamter. 

Die Amtshaftung im LADG betrifft auch nicht den einzelnen Beamten, sondern das Land als Dienstherren. Der wird aber dann natürlich ein ernstes Wort mit seinen Beamten reden.


----------



## seahawk (8. Juni 2020)

Ich sage ja, das LADG ist noch zu weich. Wir brauchen eine Beweislastumkehr, der Beamte muss beweisen, dass er sich nicht rassistisch verhalten hat und nicht das Opfer der Diskriminierung in einem entwürdigen Prozess einen Nachweis der erfahrenen Leids bringen muss.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Beim Schadensersatz ist die Beweislastumkehr durch das LADG doch gegeben. Berliner LADG: Anti-Polizei oder Antidiskriminierung? | LTO.de


Edit:
OLG FFM: Doppelbestrafungsverbot ist EU-weit anzuwenden | LTO.de


> Wer bereits wegen einer Straftat verurteilt wurde, wird wegen dieser Tat nicht mehr ausgeliefert. Dieses Doppelbestrafungsverbot gilt grundsätzlich nur für eigene Staatsangehörige. Das OLG FFM wendet es nun aber auf alle EU-Bürger an.



Edit2:
Polizistenausbildung: In 19 Wochen zum US-Cop | tagesschau.de

Selbst die 32 Wochen (= 8 Monate) Ausbildungszeit in Kalifornien sind im Vergleich zu Deutschland, wo es im mittleren Dienst 2,5 Jahre und im gehobenen Dienst 3 Jahre sind, einfach nur lächerlich.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/polizisten-usa-ausbildung-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Oberste Priorität beim Einsatz hat die Durchsetzung der staatlichen Gewalt. Deeskalationsstrategien spielen bereits in der Ausbildung kaum eine Rolle.
> Hinzu kommt, dass US-Polizisten deutlich mehr Freiheiten haben als deutsche. So ist das Fixieren eines Verdächtigen durch Knien auf dem Hals - die Todesursache im Fall George Floyd - fast überall in Europa verboten.
> 
> 
> ...



Da klagen wir hier doch echt auf hohem Niveau.

Edit3:
USA:  US-Polizeigewalt und zivilrechtliche Haftung: Absurde Hindernisse für die Opfer => Opfer von Polizeigewalt gehen leer aus | LTO.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich sage ja, das LADG ist noch zu weich. Wir brauchen eine Beweislastumkehr, der Beamte muss beweisen, dass er sich nicht rassistisch verhalten hat und nicht das Opfer der Diskriminierung in einem entwürdigen Prozess einen Nachweis der erfahrenen Leids bringen muss.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen der Beweislast bezüglich Entschädigung des mutmaßlichen Opfers (die sowieso nichtig sind, wenn der Beamte sich sonst an die Regeln gehalten hat, weil eine Polizeikontrolle nicht als "Leiden" zählt) und Maßnahmen gegen den Beamten. In letzterem Fall ist der der Beschuldigte und ausgrechnet für Polizisten die Regel "im Zweifelsfall schuldig" einzuführen ist wohl ziemlich absurd.

So oder so brauchen wir aber einfach eine bessere Dokumentation. Jedes Gesetz gegen Polizeikriminalität ist einfach sinnlos, solange die Beurteilung auf Basis der Zeugenaussage zweier engvertrauter Beamter und eines mehr-oder-minder-oder-angeblich-Kriminellen stattfindet. Da letzterer immer und vorne herein verloren. Es muss endlich erlaubt werden, Polizeibeamte im Dienst, also nichts weiter als Handlungen des Rechtsstaates, in beliegem Umfange auf Video zu dokumentieren und es muss, sofern entsprechende Technik vorhanden ist (Streifenwagen alle, Bodycams immer mehr) selbstverständlich immer auch durch die Polizei aufgezeichnet werden und das mit einem Verfahren, dass ohne richterlichen Eingriff frühestens nach einem Monat, besser einem Quartal gelöscht werden kann. Sagt ja niemand, dass derartige Aufnahmen auch veröffentlicht werden dürfen, aber sie müssen als Beweismittel für Gerichte verfügbar sein.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

Technisch sollte es doch kein Problem sein, einen Kontakt in Holster für Waffe und Pfefferspray zu integrieren, der erkennt, wenn das Einsatzmittel gezogen wird. Dann könnte automatisch die Cam aktiviert werden und erst wieder abschalten lassen, wenn alles eingesteckt ist. 

Damit wäre zum einen ein vorsätzliches Abschalten für Polizeigewalt mit Einsatzmitteln unmöglich und in kritischen Situationen kann sich der Polizist auf die Verteidigung konzentrieren ohne nebenbei noch zu versuchen die Bodycam anzuschalten.


Genauso könnte man in die Waffen Controller einbauen, die die Schussabgabe mit Zeitstempel und GPS-Koordinaten sowie Neigungswinkel protokollieren.
Damit ließe sich dann auch exakt festhalten, ob jemand gestanden hat, als er geschossen hat oder am Boden lag.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Technisch sollte es doch kein Problem sein, einen Kontakt in Holster für Waffe und Pfefferspray zu integrieren, der erkennt, wenn das Einsatzmittel gezogen wird. Dann könnte automatisch die Cam aktiviert werden und erst wieder abschalten lassen, wenn alles eingesteckt ist.



Um jemanden rechts- und pflichtwidrig zu schikanieren oder das Knie mit den Todesfolge in den Nacken zu pressen, muss weder zur Schusswaffe noch noch Pfefferspray gegriffen werden. Was soll so eine Maßnahmen bringen, wenn man sie schon im ersten Atemzug wieder aufweicht?

Nichts da! - Die Bodycam hat immer eingeschaltet zu sein, wenn eine dienstliche Handlung erfolgt. Erfolgt eine Handlung ohne eingeschaltete Bodycam, wäre sie per Definition nicht dienstlich begründet.
Die Fälle, bei denen ein Beamter - sagen wir mal - beim Pinkeln von einem Kriminellen angesprungen wird, bevor er die Bodycam aktivieren kann, dürfte sich in doch sehr überschaubaren Grenzen halten. Ansonsten: Von der Personenkontrolle bis hin zur Razzia: Bodycam an.

Das schafft Gewissheit für alle Beteiligten. Es ist immer ein Augenzeuge dabei, der weder lügt, noch sich falsch erinnert, der weder Polizisten aus Niedertracht anschwärzt, noch Unbescholtene zu Kriminellen erklärt. Die Aufnahmen kommen unter Verschluss und werden nach gewisser Zeit automatisch gelöscht, sofern sie weder für die Strafverfolgung noch für die Untersuchung von Fehlverhalten abgerufen werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Juni 2020)

Dann muss aber sichergestellt werden, dass diese Aufnahmen nicht verschwinden, so wie z.B. beim NSU im Wohnwagen von der Feuerwehr.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann muss aber sichergestellt werden, dass diese Aufnahmen nicht verschwinden, so wie z.B. beim NSU im Wohnwagen von der Feuerwehr.



Das ist eher ein technisches und logistisches Problem. Die Aufnahmen sind so zu speichern, dass ohne Weiteres gar kein Zugriff darauf möglich ist. Und eine Löschung durch einzelne Beamte erst recht nicht.

Wenn ich es auf meinem Homeserver hinbekomme, Lese- und Schreibzugänge gestaffelt zu beschränken, sollte das für eine polizeiliches Dokumentationssystem nicht unmöglich sein.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2020)

Dei Polizisten haben auf die Aufnahmen der Bodycams selbst keinen Zugriff. Die müsste also noch direkt am Tatort verschwinden oder "aus versehen" kaputtgehen. 
Wie das Auslesen von den Dingern geregelt ist, weiß ich nicht.


Edit: 
Justizministerin Lambrecht weist Vorwurf gegen Polizei zurück
Justizministerin Lambrecht: Kein struktureller Rassismus bei der Polizei | LTO.de

________________________________________________________________________

Mal gute Nachrichten. Die Verjährungsfristen für schwere Steuerhinterziehung sollen angehoben werden.
'Cum-Ex': Scholz fordert laengere Verjaehrungsfristen | LTO.de

Wobei man allgemein die Verjährung einfach komplett aussetzen sollte, solange das Hauptverfahrens vor Gericht läuft. Damit man dann nicht so einen Fall hat, wie bei der Loveparade, oder bei der WM-Vergabe, wo die Angeklagten und deren Anwälte  das Verfahren so lange rauszögern, bis die Verjährung eintritt und damit keine Verurteilung mehr möglich ist.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen der Beweislast bezüglich Entschädigung des mutmaßlichen Opfers (die sowieso nichtig sind, wenn der Beamte sich sonst an die Regeln gehalten hat, weil eine Polizeikontrolle nicht als "Leiden" zählt) und Maßnahmen gegen den Beamten. In letzterem Fall ist der der Beschuldigte und ausgrechnet für Polizisten die Regel "im Zweifelsfall schuldig" einzuführen ist wohl ziemlich absurd.
> 
> So oder so brauchen wir aber einfach eine bessere Dokumentation. Jedes Gesetz gegen Polizeikriminalität ist einfach sinnlos, solange die Beurteilung auf Basis der Zeugenaussage zweier engvertrauter Beamter und eines mehr-oder-minder-oder-angeblich-Kriminellen stattfindet. Da letzterer immer und vorne herein verloren. Es muss endlich erlaubt werden, Polizeibeamte im Dienst, also nichts weiter als Handlungen des Rechtsstaates, in beliegem Umfange auf Video zu dokumentieren und es muss, sofern entsprechende Technik vorhanden ist (Streifenwagen alle, Bodycams immer mehr) selbstverständlich immer auch durch die Polizei aufgezeichnet werden und das mit einem Verfahren, dass ohne richterlichen Eingriff frühestens nach einem Monat, besser einem Quartal gelöscht werden kann. Sagt ja niemand, dass derartige Aufnahmen auch veröffentlicht werden dürfen, aber sie müssen als Beweismittel für Gerichte verfügbar sein.



Eine lückenlose Überwachung der Polizei und jeglicher anderer Staatsbediensteten ist eine Option, ansonsten eben die Beweislastumkehr. Rassismus muss für den Rassisten harte und persönliche Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eine lückenlose Überwachung der Polizei und jeglicher anderer Staatsbediensteten ist eine Option, ansonsten eben die Beweislastumkehr. Rassismus muss für den Rassisten harte und persönliche Konsequenzen haben.



Dann wären gar keine Kontrollen mehr möglich, denn immer würde es dann heißen, dass die beweisen sollen, warum die kontrollieren.
Wie soll dann sowas begründet werden?
Ziel ist doch nur, polizeifreie Gegenden wie Berlin zu schaffen, in denen dann alle Leute, die angeblich unter Rassismus leiden, ungestört Straftaten begehen können.
Man will halt Zustände wie in Berlin überall.
Die Überwachung der Polizei wäre da wesentlich besser, dann wird alles unabhängig dokumentiert und keiner kann lügen.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juni 2020)

Exakt. Es muss verlangt werden, dass Polizisten schlüssig erklären können warum sie eine Person kontrollieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Exakt. Es muss verlangt werden, dass Polizisten schlüssig erklären können warum sie eine Person kontrollieren.



Das geht aber nicht, denn die führen Kontrollen durch, um zu kontrollieren, ob eine Straftaten begangen werden. Es gibt haufenweise verdachtsunabhängige Kontrollen, die eben vorher nicht begründbar sind. Ergo legt man damit die Polizei lahm und will überall so ein Ghetto wie Berlin.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juni 2020)

In dem Fall stimme ich mit DJKuhpisse überein: Ziel muss es sein "Waffengleichheit" bei der Belegbarkeit herzustellen. Einfach nur die Verhältnisse umzukehren, mag zwar für Manche, die unter Polizeischikane leiden mussten, eine Genugtuung sein, löst aber nicht das Problem. Die Handlungsfähigkeit der Polizei einzuschränken trifft auch jene Beamten, die korrekt ihre Arbeit machen und letztendlich die Bevölkerung als Ganzes.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2020)

Ministerien planen Studie: Regierung untersucht Rassismus bei Polizei | tagesschau.de

Mordfall Luebcke: Panne beim Verfassungsschutz | tagesschau.de


In Leipzig sollen Polizisten beschlagnahmte Fahrräder auf eigene Rechnung weiterverkauft haben.
Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten in Leipzig wegen gestohlener Fahrraeder | MDR.DE


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> [...]
> In Leipzig sollen Polizisten beschlagnahmte Fahrräder auf eigene Rechnung weiterverkauft haben.
> Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten in Leipzig wegen gestohlener Fahrraeder | MDR.DE



Hihi, das erinnert mich an die Erzählung eines ehemaligen Zollbeamten, den ich mal kennengelernt habe. So von wegen, dass Kleinstmengen der verschiedensten BTM, die bei Kontrollen im grenznahen Bereich sichergestellt werden, quasi niemals ihren Weg in die Asservatenkammern finden...


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Mal wieder haben Verfassungsschutz und MAD versagt und Radikalisierungen jahrelang nicht erkannt.
Brief an Kramp-Karrenbauer: Rechtsextreme Tendenzen beim KSK? | tagesschau.de
Nach Nazi-Chat: Mehliss tritt aus der CDU aus | MDR.DE

Und auch die Meldewege klappen nicht:
Lagebild Rechtsextremismus: Dem Verfassungsschutz fehlen Daten | tagesschau.de


Edit:
Vermögensabschöpung: Positive Bilanz nach drei Jahren | LTO.de
Mal wieder was positives. Die Staatsanwälte kommen leichter an das Geld von Kriminellen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vermögensabschöpung: Positive Bilanz nach drei Jahren | LTO.de
> Mal wieder was positives. Die Staatsanwälte kommen leichter an das Geld von Kriminellen.



Das ist auch der einzig brauchbare Weg,
um kriminellen Verbrecherclans das Handwerk zu legen.
In Italien und den USA ist es seit sehr vielen Jahren eine gängige Praxis, 
 warum man das bei uns nicht schon vor 15-20 Jahren eingeführt hat ...


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist auch der einzig brauchbare Weg,
> um kriminellen Verbrecherclans das Handwerk zu legen.
> In Italien und den USA ist es seit sehr vielen Jahren eine gängige Praxis,
> warum man das bei uns nicht schon vor 15-20 Jahren eingeführt hat ...



Weil wir so viele alteingesessene, hoch angesehene und mit der bundesdeutschen Politik eng verzahnte Clans haben und deren Vergehen wie Steuerhinterziehung und Insolvenzverschleppung trotz des höheren Schadens für die Gesellschaft einfach nicht sexy und sichtbar genug sind, um die für eine Gesetzesänderung erforderliche öffentliche Empörung auszulösen. Würden die arabischen, türkischen, armenischen und sonstigen *ischen Clans nach außen hin auch wie repräsentable Mitglieder der Gesellschaft wirken, wäre da ebenso wenig etwas ins Rollen gekommen. 

Aber gut, dass da etwas passiert. Es muss jetzt nur noch konsequent auf den Hochglanz-Sektor ausgedehnt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2020)

DKK sehr komische Definition von versagt die du da hast.
Haben Rechtsextremisten aus den Reihen der Bundeswehr schon was angestellt? Jemanden ermordet, einen Anschlag durchgeführt?

Nein, irgendwie nicht. Also wurde alles rechtzeitig aufgedeckt.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Weil wir so viele alteingesessene, hoch angesehene und mit der bundesdeutschen Politik eng verzahnte Clans haben und deren Vergehen wie Steuerhinterziehung und Insolvenzverschleppung trotz des höheren Schadens für die Gesellschaft einfach nicht sexy und sichtbar genug sind, um die für eine Gesetzesänderung erforderliche öffentliche Empörung auszulösen. Würden die arabischen, türkischen, armenischen und sonstigen *ischen Clans nach außen hin auch wie repräsentable Mitglieder der Gesellschaft wirken, wäre da ebenso wenig etwas ins Rollen gekommen.



Deswegen harte Kante vom Staat. 

Aberkennung der Aufenthaltsgenehmung/Staatbürgerschaftschaft und Abschiebung der gesamten Sippe.

Anders bekommt man das Problem nicht in den Griff.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Deswegen harte Kante vom Staat.
> Aberkennung der Aufenthaltsgenehmung/Staatbürgerschaftschaft und Abschiebung der gesamten Sippe.
> Anders bekommt man das Problem nicht in den Griff.



Die Staatsbürgerschaft kann man nur entziehen, wenn Personen dadurch nicht staatenlos werden und Sippenhaft gibt es in Deutschland zum Glück nicht mehr.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es beispielsweise sinnvoll oder nötig wäre, Lars und Meike Schlecker aus dem Knast zu holen und sie mit ihrer gesamten Sippe zu deportieren.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Staatsbürgerschaft kann man nur entziehen, wenn Personen dadurch nicht staatenlos werden und Sippenhaft gibt es in Deutschland zum Glück nicht mehr.



Man könnte das Grundgesetz ändern,
damit solche gesetzlosesen Individuen einfach dahin gehen,
wo sie her kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2020)

Nicht Staatenlos zu sein ist ein Menschenrecht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Man könnte das Grundgesetz ändern,
> damit solche gesetzlosesen Individuen einfach dahin gehen,
> wo sie her kommen.


Die Leben aber seit Generationen in Deutschland. Wohin also mit den Schleckers?


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Man könnte das Grundgesetz ändern,
> damit solche gesetzlosesen Individuen einfach dahin gehen,
> wo sie her kommen.



Wenn nach Verlust der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft staatenlos wird, war es auch schon vorher, kommt also de jure "nirgendwo" her. Also geht man auch man auch nirgendwo hin und bleibt folglich dort, wo man ist.
Selbst wenn man wollte, käme man übrigens nirgendwo hin, denn ohne Staatsbürgerschaft hat man auch keinen Pass. Demzufolge wäre man das Land beschränkt, in dem man ohnehin schon ist - in Europa vielleicht noch auf den Schengenraum, aber das war's dann auch schon. Ob es jetzt so hilfreich ist, wenn verurteilte Kriminelle ohne Papiere durch Europa geistern, muss aber jeder für sich beurteilen.  

Mal wieder ernsthaft, auf pseudo-drakonische "Jetzt hab' ich euch's aber gegeben!"-Sanktionen kann man getrost verzichten.
Strafen müssen *tatsächlich* treffen. Und jedem tut es weh, wenn's neben der Haftstrafe für begangene Vergehen auch kräftig ans Eingemachte geht.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> DKK sehr komische Definition von versagt die du da hast.
> Haben Rechtsextremisten aus den Reihen der Bundeswehr schon was angestellt? Jemanden ermordet, einen Anschlag durchgeführt?
> 
> Nein, irgendwie nicht. Also wurde alles rechtzeitig aufgedeckt.



Es wurden jahrelang Anreden genutzt, die Straftatbestände erfüllen. 
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/86a.html
Alleine das ist schon ein Grund für die Kündigung.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/ksk-rechtsextremismus-103.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Rechtsextreme Umtriebe vertuscht
> *Zuvor hatte der "Spiegel" über den zwölfseitigen Brandbrief eines KSK-Offiziers an die Verteidigungsministerin berichtet, in dem dieser auf weit verbreiteten Rechtsextremismus in der Gruppe hinweise. Darin fordert der Soldat Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer eindringlich zum Einschreiten auf. Dem Brief zufolge würden in der Eliteeinheit rechtsextreme Umtriebe von Soldaten geduldet und teilweise wissentlich vertuscht, Rekruten würden zum Schweigen gebracht. Folgen seien "eine Art Kadavergehorsam" und eine "Kultur des Hinnehmens rechtswidrigen Verhaltens".
> 
> Den Missständen sei nur "durch eine vollständige externe Untersuchung und anschließende Reformierung Herr zu werden". Es habe sich ein nicht austrockenbarer Sumpf innerhalb des KSK entwickelt, dieser sei "tiefgreifender und struktureller als derzeit im Ministerium bekannt sein dürfte". Die Führung des KSK sei mit der Aufklärung "offenbar überfordert".
> ...


Wehrbeauftragte nach KSK-Vorwuerfen:  "Mehr als Einzelfaelle" | tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ziel muss es sein "Waffengleichheit" bei der Belegbarkeit herzustellen. Einfach nur die Verhältnisse umzukehren, mag zwar für Manche, die unter Polizeischikane leiden mussten, eine Genugtuung sein, löst aber nicht das Problem. Die Handlungsfähigkeit der Polizei einzuschränken trifft auch jene Beamten, die korrekt ihre Arbeit machen und letztendlich die Bevölkerung als Ganzes.



... ein bisschen komplizierter ist es schon. Polizeiarbeit unterliegt dem Rechtsstaatlichkeitsgebot des Art. 3 Absatz 3 des Grundgesetzes ("...die vollziehende Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung sind an Gesetz und Recht gebunden."); was "Recht und Gesetz" konkret bedeutet, ergibt sich aus den Polizeigesetzen der Laender. Hier in NRW etwa ist eine Personenkontrolle bereits dann rechtens, wenn sich die kontrollierte Person an einem Ort aufhaelt, an dem gehaeuft Straftaten begangen werden ("Rotlichtviertel" etc). Fuer eine Durchsuchung braucht es dann aber schon konkretere Verdachtsmomente. Insoweit ist an der Forderung, dass jede Kontrolle begruendbar sein muesse, grundsaetzlich nichts aufruehrerisches - das sollte im Gegenteil der Ist-Zustand sein.

Wenn die Polizei aber z. B. an Silvester "mehrere Hundert Nafris" am Koelner Hauptbahnhof ueberprueft, hat das in der Kombination - Location, Quantitaet & Kriterium - dann schon mindestens ein Gschmaeckle. Und geht dann irgendwann auch das Argument von der Handlungsfaehigkeit ins Leere: wenn die Polizei rassistische Ressentiments in den eigenen Reihen oder auslaenderfeindliche Stimmungen in der Bevoelkerung in den Rang eines Verdachtsmoments erhebt, ist das nicht nur ethisch problematisch - es bindet auch Ressourcen, die andernorts womoeglich besser aufgewendet waeren. Fuer die Handlungsfaehigkeit der Exekutive zu sorgen ist ohnehin der Job der Legislative und nichts, was auf der Strasse zwischen Polizei und Buerger ausverhandelt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Hier in NRW etwa ist eine Personenkontrolle bereits dann rechtens, wenn sich die kontrollierte Person an einem Ort aufhaelt, an dem gehaeuft Straftaten begangen werden ("Rotlichtviertel" etc). Fuer eine Durchsuchung braucht es dann aber schon konkretere Verdachtsmomente. Insoweit ist an der Forderung, dass jede Kontrolle begruendbar sein muesse, grundsaetzlich nichts aufruehrerisches - das sollte im Gegenteil der Ist-Zustand sein.



Wobei doch auch heute die Kontrolle mit dem gefährlichen Ort begründbar ist.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ... ein bisschen komplizierter ist es schon. Polizeiarbeit unterliegt dem Rechtsstaatlichkeitsgebot des Art. 3 Absatz 3 des Grundgesetzes ("...die vollziehende Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung sind an Gesetz und Recht gebunden."); was "Recht und Gesetz" konkret bedeutet, ergibt sich aus den Polizeigesetzen der Laender. Hier in NRW etwa ist eine Personenkontrolle bereits dann rechtens, wenn sich die kontrollierte Person an einem Ort aufhaelt, an dem gehaeuft Straftaten begangen werden ("Rotlichtviertel" etc). Fuer eine Durchsuchung braucht es dann aber schon konkretere Verdachtsmomente. Insoweit ist an der Forderung, dass jede Kontrolle begruendbar sein muesse, grundsaetzlich nichts aufruehrerisches - das sollte im Gegenteil der Ist-Zustand sein.



Kein Widerspruch, allerdings stimmt der Bezug nicht. Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf folgenden Beitrag:



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich sage ja, das LADG ist noch zu weich. Wir brauchen eine Beweislastumkehr, der Beamte muss beweisen, dass er sich nicht rassistisch verhalten hat und nicht das Opfer der Diskriminierung in einem entwürdigen Prozess einen Nachweis der erfahrenen Leids bringen muss.



Das hätte, wäre es nicht eine der klassischen, ironisch massiv überspitzten Aussagen von seahawk, nichts mit der situativen Rechtmäßigkeit von Personenkontrollen zu tun, sondern würde die Handlungsfähigkeit der Behörden gegen Null senken.
Ich habe die Steilvorlage genutzt, um auf die idealerweise für alle Beteiligten identische Belegbarkeit der Abläufe hinzuweisen, was natürlich indirekt einschließt, dass auch überprüfbar wäre, ob die Personenkontrolle an sich rechtmäßig war.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Neuer Straftatbestand: Diskussion um "Feindeslisten" | tagesschau.de

Ich würde den Straftatbestand auf öffentlich Listen beschränken und eher im Bereich der Datenhelerei (§202d StGB) oder direkt im BDSG einsortieren. Dabei wären dann auch entsprechende Löschrechte durch Betroffene möglich.
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juni 2020)

> Die Union hingegen möchte bereits das bloße Anlegen von Namenslisten mit bis zu drei Jahren Gefängnis bestrafen,


Was für ein Kappes.
Jede Datenbank von Mitgliedern liefert derartige Listen bzw. haufenweise Websites, wie die des Bundestags, liefern solche.

Zudem vermute ich, dass derartige Listen dann einfach verschlüsselt auf dem PC gespeichert werden bzw. bei Platformen wie indymedia veröffentlicht werden.

EDIT: Gerade bei Politikern greift da kein Datenschutz, denn deren Namen sind öffentlich, das sind Personen des öffentlichen Lebens.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> EDIT: Gerade bei Politikern greift da kein Datenschutz, denn deren Namen sind öffentlich, das sind Personen des öffentlichen Lebens.



Die Namen schon, aber nicht die privaten Adressen und Telefonnummern.

Bei Datenhehlerrei hätte man den Vorteil, dass man gleich noch die Listen der Werbenetzwerke mit erfassen könnte, die dann von CallCentern für illegale Werbebeanrufe genutzt werden. 
Aber wo zieht man die Grenze zu legalen Telefonbüchern im Handy oder der Kundenliste im Excel.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Namen schon, aber nicht die privaten Adressen und Telefonnummern.



Die sind spätestens seit den Orbit-Leaks von vielen Politikern öffentlich. Aber die werden es auch bleiben, es besteht sowohl von Links als auch von rechts Interesse daran.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß, das wird nicht geschehen, aber ... Einfach eine behördlich geführte, öffentlich einsehbare Liste von Erstellern, Verbreitern und Besitzern von Feindeslisten anlegen. 
Das würde die größte präventive und pädagogische Wirkung haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das wird nicht geschehen, aber ... Einfach eine behördlich geführte, öffentlich einsehbare Liste von Erstellern, Verbreitern und Besitzern von Feindeslisten anlegen.
> Das würde die größte präventive und pädagogische Wirkung haben.



Mit welchem Ziel?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das wird nicht geschehen, aber ... Einfach eine behördlich geführte, öffentlich einsehbare Liste von Erstellern, Verbreitern und Besitzern von Feindeslisten anlegen.
> Das würde die größte präventive und pädagogische Wirkung haben.



Damit würden die Behörden da aber selbst gegen das BDSG verstoßen. 
Das wäre auch der Vorteil beim 202d, da gibt es für die Strafverfolgung schon eine Ausnahme. Das Bundeszentralregister könnte man schließlich auch als die "Feindesliste" der Polizei ansehen.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit welchem Ziel?



Nun, wer eine Feindesliste führt, kann doch unmöglich etwas dagegen haben, selbst als, ähem, Feindeslistenführer geführt zu werden.

Und wer doch etwas dagegen hat, merkt dann sicherlich, dass es sich irgendwie gar nicht so gut anfühlt, in einer solchen Liste aufzutauchen und unterlässt es dann womöglich, Andere aufzulisten.

Aber wie schon eingangs geschrieben, das wird nicht geschehen, da rechtlich nicht möglich und administrativ ein Alptraum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Leben aber seit Generationen in Deutschland. Wohin also mit den Schleckers?





DKK007 schrieb:


> Neuer Straftatbestand: Diskussion um "Feindeslisten" | tagesschau.de
> 
> Ich würde den Straftatbestand auf öffentlich Listen beschränken und eher im Bereich der Datenhelerei (§202d StGB) oder direkt im BDSG einsortieren. Dabei wären dann auch entsprechende Löschrechte durch Betroffene möglich.
> Wie seht ihr das?



Ich weiß nicht, was bescheuerter ist: Der SPD-Ansatz, der Gedankenkontrolle fordert ("die ... sollen") oder der CDU-Ansatz, der den öffentlichen Frieden durch unveröffentlichte Listen bedroht sieht  . Oder die Tatsache, dass wir eine Regierung haben, die sowas tatsächlich beschließen wird   Oder das zumindest Teile dieser Regierung, möglicherweise die komplette, auch die nächste Bundestagswahl gewinnen wird


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der SPD-Ansatz, der Gedankenkontrolle fordert ("die ... sollen")



Was genau meinst du?


Edit:
VG Trier: Polizist muss man mit 'voller Hingabe' sein | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/vg-trier-3k74920tr-schweres-dienstvergehen-polizist-beamter-aus-dienst-entfernt-nebentaetigkeit-falsche-angaben-vertrauen-dienstpflicht/ schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Polizist betrieb nebenbei ein eigenes Gewerbe. Diese Nebentätigkeit hatte er nicht angezeigt und ging ihr insbesondere an Tagen nach, an denen er krankgeschrieben war.
> [...]
> Das Vertrauen sowohl des Dienstherrn als auch der Allgemeinheit habe er damit endgültig verloren, die Entfernung aus dem Dienst sei damit gerechtfertigt.




Edit2:
Neues Berliner Polizeigesetz: Einsatzkräfte sollen Bodycams tragen | LTO.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du?



Der Vorschlag der SPD ist praktisch Gesinnungsrecht/Gedankenverbot:
Sie wollen nicht Listen allgemein unter Strafe stellen, weil sie selbst einsehen, dass es auch ein paar gute Gründe gibt, Dinge übersichtlich aufzuschreiben. Stattdessen sollen nur Listen bestraft werden, "die bei anderen die Bereitschaft wecken sollen, Straftaten gegen die betroffenen Personen zu begehen". Strafbar ist also nur, wenn der Listenersteller sich die falschen Ziele zu seiner Liste denkt, was wohl juristisch ein Bisschen blöd ist, weil man den Leuten sowas schlecht nachweisen kann. Ist der SPD aber wohl egal, zumindest formell sind Gedanken nicht mehr frei. Praktisch wird es dann auf Justizwillkür hinaus laufen, weil Sachbeweise unmöglich sind.



> Edit:
> VG Trier: Polizist muss man mit 'voller Hingabe' sein | LTO.de



So ein Pech aber auch, dass Polizisten ja viel wichtiger und viel beschäftigter sind als Politiker 



> Edit2:
> Neues Berliner Polizeigesetz: Einsatzkräfte sollen Bodycams tragen | LTO.de



Und wieder erhalten die Polizisten die volle Kontrolle darüber, was aufgezeichnet wird


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2020)

Proteste in London: Schwarzer rettet verletzten rechten Demonstranten | GMX

Eine sehr couragierte Handlung. Respekt!


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag der SPD ist praktisch Gesinnungsrecht/Gedankenverbot:
> Sie wollen nicht Listen allgemein unter Strafe stellen, weil sie selbst einsehen, dass es auch ein paar gute Gründe gibt, Dinge übersichtlich aufzuschreiben. Stattdessen sollen nur Listen bestraft werden, "die bei anderen die Bereitschaft wecken sollen, Straftaten gegen die betroffenen Personen zu begehen". Strafbar ist also nur, wenn der Listenersteller sich die falschen Ziele zu seiner Liste denkt, was wohl juristisch ein Bisschen blöd ist, weil man den Leuten sowas schlecht nachweisen kann. Ist der SPD aber wohl egal, zumindest formell sind Gedanken nicht mehr frei. Praktisch wird es dann auf Justizwillkür hinaus laufen, weil Sachbeweise unmöglich sind.



Da ist da schon recht eindeutig, wenn nebenbei noch Waffen besorgt werden oder die *ÖFFENTLICHE* Liste  mit "Wir kriegen/töten euch alle!!!" überschrieben sind.



> Die SPD möchte lediglich solche Listen unter Strafe stellen, die konkret zu Straftaten anstacheln und auch veröffentlicht werden - und zwar so, dass Betroffene dies auch mitbekommen, also als Bedrohung wahrnehmen. Laut Gesetzesentwurf der SPD soll demnach schlicht der Paragraf 241 Strafgesetzbuch ("Bedrohung") ergänzt werden, um den Passus, dass eben auch "Feindeslisten" eine Bedrohung darstellen. Das Strafmaß dafür wären bis zu zwei Jahre Gefängnis.



Allein die öffentliche Liste mit Namen und Adressen wäre sowieso ein Datenschutzverstoß.

Daher würde ich es eben bei der Datenhehlerei ( §202d StGB ) ansiedeln. Dazu sind dort auch Haftstrafen bis 3 Jahren möglich, bei Bedrohung ( §241 StGB ) aktuell maximal 1 Jahr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wieder erhalten die Polizisten die volle Kontrolle darüber, was aufgezeichnet wird



Ich kann's nur wiederholen: Entweder ist die Bodycam *immer* an, wenn der Träger eine dienstliche Handlung vornimmt und zeichnet diese *vollständig* auf, oder gar nicht.

So, wie's jetzt in Berlin kommen soll, ergäbe es nur Sinn, wenn bei fehlender Aufnahme einer unklaren Situation der Beamte die höhere Beweislast tragen würde. Ansonsten ist das Ganze witzlos, da das Ding tendenziell immer an sein wird, wenn es der Lesart der beteiligten Beamten nützt, jedoch garantiert nicht, wenn der irgendwem pflichtwidrig der Tonfa gejuckt hat ...


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juni 2020)

Hier mal wieder was "Neues" aus meiner Heimat. 

Hab mal etwas vorgespult, spannend ist eigentlich nur die Antwort über Funk.

YouTube

So langsam zieht wieder Normalität ein.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was "Neues" aus meiner Heimat.
> Hab mal etwas vorgespult, spannend ist eigentlich nur die Antwort über Funk.
> YouTube
> So langsam zieht wieder Normalität ein.



Da das ja gaaaaanz sicher nichts damit zu tun haben wird, dass der Fahrradfahrer einen Migrationshintergrund hat, kann der Verdacht tatsächlich nur aufgrund der Diskrepanz zwischen fehlenden Einkommen und dem Wert des Fahrrads aufgekommen sein.

Und dann frage ich mich natürlich, wie die Polizei das in Städten handhabt, wo viel altes Geld unterwegs ist, jeder Fünfte gut geerbt hat und sich auch ohne regelmäßiges Einkommen teuren Kram leisten kann. Dort wird dann sicherlich im Akkord kontrolliert, oder?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Wobei das ja auch ein geliehenes Fahrrad gewesen sein kann. Ob das geklaut ist, lässt sich an der Rahmennummer schnell feststellen.
Ansonsten ist das doch bei Autos auch nichts anderes, wenn junge Leute den Mercedes der Elten fahren.


Edit: YouTube
Manchmal gibt es halt auch einen Treffer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> So langsam zieht wieder Normalität ein.


Ausländer? Muss arm sein => geklautes Rad

Danke für dieses Beispiel von typischem Rassismus. Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Wir haben Rentenversicherungen, andere Kulturen sparen. Aber das geht in die Köpfe der meisten Gartenzwerge nicht rein. Der "typische" Fahrraddieb ist Drogenkonsument. Und ansonsten haben viel WGs, die ich kenne, geklaute Fahrräder. Es ist immer schwer, ob man Freunde oder die Freunde der Kinder anzeigen soll, eine Standpauke bekommen sie mindestens.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ausländer? Muss arm sein => geklautes Rad
> 
> Danke für dieses Beispiel von typischem Rassismus. Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Wir haben Rentenversicherungen, andere Kulturen sparen. Aber das geht in die Köpfe der meisten Gartenzwerge nicht rein. Der "typische" Fahrraddieb ist Drogenkonsument. Und ansonsten haben viel WGs, die ich kenne, geklaute Fahrräder. Es ist immer schwer, ob man Freunde oder die Freunde der Kinder anzeigen soll, eine Standpauke bekommen sie mindestens.



Du hast ja komische Freunde...


----------



## Slezer (16. Juni 2020)

Hoffentlich auch gemeldet??? Kann doch nicht wahr sein. Du lässt dein Thunfisch aus Japan einfliegen und deine Freunde sind Diebe. Ne sowas geht gar nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juni 2020)

Ich kann den Polizisten nur anrechnen, den Wert des Fahrrads recht genau zu kennen, immerhin ist das ein 2012er Modell, Carbonrahmen korrekt, Sram korrekt, lefty, gut das is leicht  ,  Neupreis 3.700€. 

Wenn er das tatsächlich in den ersten 30 Sekunden erfasst hat, nicht schlecht gesehen aber zwischenmenschlich eben doch ne Niete. Wird man so geboren oder so ausgebildet, frag ich mich. Das Video zeigt aber schön wie tief dieses Denken in einigen Sachsen verankert ist.  Als hätte man hier in Sachsen die vergangenen 20 Jahre nur kriminelle Ausländer verhaftet, wahnsinn.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Wird auch in Bayern nicht anders aussehen.

Außerdem müsste man sonst die Fahrräder der Kollegen kontrollieren. 
Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten in Leipzig wegen gestohlener Fahrraeder | MDR.DE

Man könnte auch sagen Sachsen Sumpf Nummer 3.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird auch in Bayern nicht anders aussehen.



Und in Berlin?
Die Polizisten denken so, denn die schauen, wo viel Kriminalität herrscht.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird auch in Bayern nicht anders aussehen.
> 
> Außerdem müsste man sonst die Fahrräder der Kollegen kontrollieren.
> Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten in Leipzig wegen gestohlener Fahrraeder | MDR.DE
> ...



Konsequenz? 
Keine, die arbeiten jetzt alle auf einer anderen Stelle. 
Erinnert ihr euch noch an diese Kassiererin, welche wegen des 12 Cent Pfandbon entlassen wurde? ...


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2020)

Willst du vielleicht mal warten bis die Verfahren abgeschlossen sind bevor du deine Bewertung abgibst?

Immer auf den Rechtstaat pochen, aber Urteile am liebsten mit der Geschwindigkeit von Standgerichten.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Willst du vielleicht mal warten bis die Verfahren abgeschlossen sind bevor du deine Bewertung abgibst?
> 
> Immer auf den Rechtstaat pochen, aber Urteile am liebsten mit der Geschwindigkeit von Standgerichten.



Ja, lass mal warten, auf das Urteil eines Verfahrens von dem schon Niemand was von der Anklage mitbekommen sollte. 

Das Urteil kann gar nicht hart genug ausfallen, wenn man irgendwann mal wieder glaubwürdig sein will. Die Vergangenheit zeigt leider viel zu oft, dass genau das nicht passieren wird. Sichere Jobs, sichere Gehälter, sichere Pensionen und trotzdem muss man sich noch an fremdem Eigentum bereichern. Stimmt, da brauch ich kein Verfahren um zu einem Urteil zu finden.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, lass mal warten, auf das Urteil eines Verfahrens von dem schon Niemand was von der Anklage mitbekommen sollte.



Weil es offensichtlich noch gar keine Anklage gab. Die Ermittlungen laufen noch.
Bei einfachen Straftaten wird wenn überhaupt ab Anklageerhebung berichtet. z.B. Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz erhebt Anklage wegen Werkzeugdiebstahls | MDR.DE


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Polizisten denken so, denn die schauen, wo viel Kriminalität herrscht.



Meinst du jetzt unter Fahrradfahrern in historischen Innenstädten oder unter Polizisten?  

In dem Fall ist die Formulierung eindeutig. Sie hätten ebenso gut sagen können:  "Zu schade, dass wir dem nichts anhängen können." oder "Ist ja wohl unerhört, dass die jetzt schon ganz legal mit teuren Fahrrädern unterwegs sein dürfen!".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist da schon recht eindeutig, wenn nebenbei noch Waffen besorgt werden oder die *ÖFFENTLICHE* Liste  mit "Wir kriegen/töten euch alle!!!" überschrieben sind.



Wenn die Liste öffentlich und mit eine Tötungsabsicht überschrieben ist, stellt sie eine Morddrohung dar. Die muss man nicht erst unter Strafe stellen, die ist längst verboten. Selbst die Weitergabe in kleinem Kreis mit der Aufforderung, die Personen auf der Liste zu töten oder verletzen, wäre eine Aufforderung zu Gewalttaten und damit nach geltendem Recht strafbar. Laut dem von dir ursprünglich verlinkten Beitrag geht es jetzt aber darum, über das bestehende Recht hinaus die reine Erstellung von Listen als solche zu bestrafen, ohne dass diese weitergegeben werden. Und das auch noch abhängig davon, welche Gedanken sich der Listenschreiber beim schreiben gemacht. 



> Allein die öffentliche Liste mit Namen und Adressen wäre sowieso ein Datenschutzverstoß.



Wenn es private, zuvor nicht veröffentlichte Daten sind: Ja.
Künftig macht man sich aber auch strafbar, wenn man öffentlich zugängliche Daten zusammenträgt. Wenn bei der Ausformulierung nicht dutzende Ausschlussklauseln bezüglich Information oder Zweck der Listen mit eingebracht werden, kann dann schon so etwas wie die Wikipedia-Liste der Innenminister strafbar sein, schließlich werden da Personen mit Namen, Beruf in einem bestimmten Zeitraum und Parteizugehörigkeit aufgeführt. Fehlt nur noch die Absicht des Autors, den Personen auf der Liste zu schaden und die kann man ja immer herbeiphantasieren.
(Draufgestanden hat das Ziel dagegen nicht einmal auf den Listen des NSU)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das ja auch ein geliehenes Fahrrad gewesen sein kann. Ob das geklaut ist, lässt sich an der Rahmennummer schnell feststellen.



Nach meiner Erfahrung finden Kontrollen der Rahmennummern ebensowenig statt, wie Fahndungen nach gestohlenen Fahrrädern. Ich wurde durchaus auch schon wegen Kontrollen von Licht, etc. oder wegen Kopfhöherern angehalten, aber die Rahmennummer wurde bei mir in den vergangenen 30 Jahren nur ein einziges Mal kontrolliert. Und das war eine mehr-oder-minder Show-Aktion, wo man einmal einen ganzen Haufen Beamte zusammengetrommelt und an einer Promenade alle Radfahrer geprüft hat.
Wohlgemerkt Beamte einer Polizei, bei der sich selbst ein paar Jahre später feststellen durfte, dass sie 3 Wochen braucht, um einen zur Anzeige gebrachten Fahrraddiebstahl überhaupt ins System einzuspeisen und danach 3 Tage, um den Fall zu schließen.

Fazit: Wenn ein Polizist bei einem einzelnen Radfahrer die Rahmennummer kontrolliert, dann garantiert nicht, weil er verdachtsunabhängig nach gestohlenen Rädern Ausschau hält. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn das gemacht werden würde, aber so sieht die Realität nicht aus. Fahrraddiebstahl ist in Deutschland ein Verbrechen, dass nicht verfolgt wird. Den Anstoß für die Kontrolle gab im vorliegenden Fall also nicht das Fahrrad, sondern die Meinung des Polizisten zu dem, der draufsaß.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Konsequenz?
> Keine, die arbeiten jetzt alle auf einer anderen Stelle.
> Erinnert ihr euch noch an diese Kassiererin, welche wegen des 12 Cent Pfandbon entlassen wurde? ...



Weiß nicht, wie viele gut auf Machtmissbrauch überprüfbare Aufgabenbereiche die Polizei überhaupt für solche Kandidaten hat (Wieder-Zusammenlegung mit dem Ordnungsamt könnte die Zahl dramatisch erweitern ), aber solange den Beamten keine Schuld nachgewiesen wurde, kann man sie nur versetzen oder bei vollem Gehalt freistellen. Da solche Verfahren ewig dauern, kann man sich letzteres aber kaum leisten.
Das größere Problem ist und bleibt jedenfalls, dass die Verfahren in aller Regel ins leere laufen. So werden die Karrieren von zu Unrecht Beschuldigten durch die Versetzung geknickt und zu Recht Beschuldigte bleiben  gefährlich für die Gesellschaft.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es private, zuvor nicht veröffentlichte Daten sind: Ja.
> Künftig macht man sich aber auch strafbar, wenn man öffentlich zugängliche Daten zusammenträgt. Wenn bei der Ausformulierung nicht dutzende Ausschlussklauseln bezüglich Information oder Zweck der Listen mit eingebracht werden, kann dann schon so etwas wie die Wikipedia-Liste der Innenminister strafbar sein, schließlich werden da Personen mit Namen, Beruf in einem bestimmten Zeitraum und Parteizugehörigkeit aufgeführt. Fehlt nur noch die Absicht des Autors, den Personen auf der Liste zu schaden und die kann man ja immer herbeiphantasieren.
> (Draufgestanden hat das Ziel dagegen nicht einmal auf den Listen des NSU)



Die NSU-Listen waren aber deutlich detaillierter, v.A. mit Adressen. Insbesondere waren dort in militärischer Sprache dann noch Schwachstellen etc. aufgeführt. 
Das lässt such auf eine entsprechende Vernetzung mit rechtsextremen Netzwerken wie Hannibal/Uniter/Nordkreuz beim KSK usw. spricht. 
Die haben wohl die deutschlandweiten Observationen durchgeführt und möglicherweise auch die Morde ausgeführt.

http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/19/033/1903350.pdf

ZDFzoom: Die Todesliste des NSU - ZDFmediathek
Video hier: 20180620_ZDFzoom - Die Todesliste des NSU - Deutschland im Visier rechter Terroristen - Film von Rainer Fromm und Ron Boese on Vimeo


----------



## acc (17. Juni 2020)

Metallbauer Danny - Fassaden-Kletterer fiel nackt ueber Frau her

mann dringt in fremde wohnung ein und bespringt die darin lebende frau gegen ihren willen, die gerufenen polizisten können keine straftat dabei erkennen. ist aber reiner zufall, dass das in sachsen passiert ist.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

> Sie gab ihm eine Tasse Wasser, dann ließ sie ihn gehen, rief die Polizei.
> 
> Das Opfer musste später selbst zur Polizei gehen, übergab dabei auch die Tasse mit den Fingerabdrücken des Täters.



Das nenne ich doch mal lehrbuchmäßiges forensisches Vorgehen.

Wobei der Täter selbst behindert ist.
Er wollte Sex! Gehoerloser fiel ueber Frau her | TAG24


----------



## acc (17. Juni 2020)

keine ahnung, was seine gehörlosigkeit damit zu tun haben soll.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Könnte sich strafmildernd auswirken.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Könnte sich strafmildernd auswirken.



Vergiss es, was soll das für einen Einfluss auf die Tat oder den Hergang haben? So nach dem Motto:"Klingeln könnte ich ja nicht, also bin ich direkt im 2. OG eingestiegen?  xD

Oder sollte ihm durch die Gehörlosigkeit etwa entgangen sein, das das Opfer hier gegen den eigenen Willen handelt? Wenn das tatsächlich irgendeinen mildernden Einfluss hat, ist die Justiz in Sachsen entgültig am Ende.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Er konnte das Nein nicht hören.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2020)

Ich bezweifle, dass es rechtens (oder auch nur zweckmäßig) ist, in Häuser von Leuten einzusteigen, diesen Intimitäten aufzunötigen und anhand ihrer Reaktion abschätzen zu wollen, ob ihnen das vielleicht zufällig ganz angenehm wäre.

Ob nun gehörlos oder nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Entsprechend wäre dann natürlich auch eine Sicherungverwahrung möglich.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juni 2020)

Wozu braucht man denn eigentlich solche starken Sicherheitskräfte?

Die Verblödung der Allgemeinheit ist doch das Problem.

Wenn jeder denkt,
jedweldige Regeln gelten nur für Andere,
wird es sicherlich nicht besser.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Todesschuesse in Atlanta: Ex-Polizist wegen Mordes angeklagt | tagesschau.de

Und mal wieder das KSK:
Bundeswehr : MAD enttarnt Islamisten im KSK | tagesschau.de
KSK-Elitesoldat: Aus Kandahar zu den Identitaeren | tagesschau.de
Rechtsextreme bei Bundeswehr: "Operation Eiserner Besen" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juni 2020)

Wir finden sie bevor sie was anrichten, könnte schlechter laufen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Man weiß nicht, was die schon angerichtet haben, wenn man u.a. an den "NSU" denkt.

Zwischen NSU und Nordkreuz/Uniter gab es direkte Verbindungen.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2020)

Seht ihr, die Bundeswehr ist eben doch ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft. Sogar in den hermetischen KSK dienen Vertreter ideologisch komplett inkompatibler Strömungen harmonisch nebeneinander. 

Ich hätte mich damals doch bewerben sollen, dann wäre - zumindest nach Meinung einiger Foristen hier - sogar ein Linksradikaler dabei.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Wobei die Zahl der Fälle doch recht hoch ist. Wenn man 40 Extremisten auf 1000 Leute hat, wären es dann 3280000 auf 82000000 also knapp 3,3 Millionen in Deutschland. 

Irgendwie müssen BKA und Verfassungsschutz doch nochmal schauen, wo die alle stecken. Die Zahlen von ein paar hundert Gefährdern, um genau zu sein 725, kommen da auf jeden Fall nicht hin. 
Verfuenffachung seit 2012: Deutlich mehr rechtsextreme Gefaehrder | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juni 2020)

Nun Militär zieht Rechts ganz natürlich an und stößt Links ganz natürlich ab. Dadurch gibt es halt keine Gleichverteilung.

Was mir auffällt ist eher, dass die meisten Kameraden eine ganz große Affinität für die CDU haben und ein paar SPDler gerne mögen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Manche Sachen brauchen halt drei Anläufe.


> Der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) in Karlsruhe hat das Mordurteil für zwei Berliner Autoraser zum Teil aufgehoben. Das Landgericht (LG) Berlin muss den Fall des jüngeren Angeklagten - Marvin N., der zur Tatzeit 24 Jahre alt war - zum dritten Mal verhandeln.


Zweite BGH-Entscheidung im Berliner Raser-Fall - Mordurteil zum Teil aufgehoben | LTO.de
Zweites BGH-Urteil zum Raser-Fall: die Details

Edit:
In der Affäre um aus der Asservatenkammer verkaufte Fahrräder bei der Polizeidirektion Leipzig ermittelt jetzt die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft. Wie die Behörde in Dresden mitteilte, hat sie die Ermittlungen am Mittwoch "wegen der herausgehobenen Bedeutung, des Umfangs der Ermittlungen und einer Vielzahl beschuldigter Beamter und Angestellter im polizeilichen Dienst" an sich gezogen. Die staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungen werden ab sofort bei der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden von der "Integrierten Ermittlungseinheit Sachsen (INES)" gemeinsam mit dem Landeskriminalamt Sachsen geführt.

Generalstaatsanwaltschaft uebernimmt Ermittlungen zu Leipziger "Fahrrad-Gate" | MDR.DE

Rund 350 Menschen demonstrieren wegen Fahrrad-Skandals der Polizei | MDR.DE

Edit3:
Rechtsextremist Sven Liebich &#8211; Anzeigen gegen ihn laufen oft ins Leere | MDR.DE
Die Justizministerin in Sachsen-Anhalt sollte wohl doch nun selbst zurücktreten, nachdem sie schon beim letzten Justiz-Skandal in Halle in den letzten Tagen die unteren Ränge entlassen hat. 
Nach Fluchtversuch von Halle-Attentaeter: Aus fuer Justiz-Staatssekretaer | MDR.DE
Für Justizministerin wird es eng | volksstimme.de

Edit4:
 Weitergabe von Unterlagen: MAD-Fahnder suspendiert | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Zahl der Fälle doch recht hoch ist. Wenn man 40 Extremisten auf 1000 Leute hat, wären es dann 3280000 auf 82000000 also knapp 3,3 Millionen in Deutschland.



Naja: Das Leute, die töten und zerstören wollen in einer Truppe, deren Aufgabe töten und zerstören ist, überrepräsentiert sind, ist jetzt nicht wirklich überraschend.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

IMK: Streit um Berliner Antidiskriminierungsgesetz | LTO.de


----------



## Slezer (22. Juni 2020)

War das in Stuttgart nun auch rassistisch von der Polizei?


----------



## seahawk (22. Juni 2020)

Absolut. 

Die TAZ brachte es auf den Punkt:

Abschaffung der Polizei: All cops are berufsunfaehig - taz.de


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2020)

Das in Stuttgart ist schon übel.
Zeigt schon, wie verroht die westliche (deutsche) Gesellschaft heutzutage ist. Früher hätte man sowas vielleicht in Hamburg oder Berlin-Neukölln erwartet.


----------



## Seregios (22. Juni 2020)

Nur das die TAZ-Chefredakteurin sich für den Schwachsinn schon entschuldigt hat.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juni 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das in Stuttgart ist schon übel.
> Zeigt schon, wie verroht die westliche (deutsche) Gesellschaft heutzutage ist. Früher hätte man sowas vielleicht in Hamburg oder Berlin-Neukölln erwartet.



Es zeigt vor allem: Gewalt ist maskulin.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es zeigt vor allem: Gewalt ist *jung* und maskulin.



Hab's korrigiert.^^


----------



## Basti1988 (22. Juni 2020)

Oh man jetzt gibt es schon eine Gewaltbereite Party-Szene die Plündernd durch die Innenstädte geht. *Zwinkersmily*


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> War das in Stuttgart nun auch rassistisch von der Polizei?



Keine Ahnung. Ich habe nichts davon gelesen oder gehört, dass an den Krawallen Afrodeutsche beteiligt gewesen wären, oder dass diese (oder auch unbeteiligte Passanten dunkler Hautfarbe) im Gegensatz zu weißen Radaubrüdern von der Polizei ruppiger behandelt worden wären.

Übrigens wurden die Ausschreitungen parteiübergreifend verurteilt.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juni 2020)

Ich denke es ist primär ein Problem einer Gesellschaft, die vom weißen Mann dominiert wird und in der toxische Maskulinität zur einer Ausgrenzung von allen Minderheiten und zu offenen und verstecktem Rassismus führen. Mangelnde, Toleranz, mangelnde Empathie und mangelnder Respekt gegenüber Minderheiten führt zu Wut, Wut die sich so entlädt. Was wir hier sehen ist das Ergebnis des deutschen, bürgerlichen Vorgarten-Rassismus.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist primär ein Problem einer Gesellschaft, die vom weißen Mann dominiert wird und in der toxische Maskulinität zur einer Ausgrenzung von allen Minderheiten und zu offenen und verstecktem Rassismus führen. Mangelnde, Toleranz, mangelnde Empathie und mangelnder Respekt gegenüber Minderheiten führt zu Wut, Wut die sich so entlädt. Was wir hier sehen ist das Ergebnis des deutschen, bürgerlichen Vorgarten-Rassismus.


Sorry, aber mit Rassissmus oder einer - vermeintlich - maskulin dominierten Gesellschaft hat soetwas nichts mehr zu tun.
Wenn neben Polizisten schon Rettungskräfte angegangen werden (nicht bei dem Vorfall in Stuttgart, dafür aber sehr wohl regelmäßig sonstwo überall in DE), ist das schlicht eine Art von Verrohung, deren Wurzeln ganz woanders liegen.

MMn. hängt das massiv mit den Sozialen Medien und dem Neoliberalismus zusammen. Immer _Ich! Ich! Ich!_, das Wohl anderer ist nachrangig.
Wie Don schon schreibt, ist das auch schlicht ein Erziehungsproblem, allerdings geht das jetzt auch schon seit Generationen so. Ganz, ganz vorsichtig kann man da bis zurück zu den 68ern schielen...


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist primär ein Problem einer Gesellschaft, die vom weißen Mann dominiert wird und in der toxische Maskulinität zur einer Ausgrenzung von allen Minderheiten und zu offenen und verstecktem Rassismus führen. Mangelnde, Toleranz, mangelnde Empathie und mangelnder Respekt gegenüber Minderheiten führt zu Wut, Wut die sich so entlädt. Was wir hier sehen ist das Ergebnis des deutschen, bürgerlichen Vorgarten-Rassismus.



Welche Minderheiten?

Selbst bei der auslösenden Drogenkontrolle wurde ein Deutscher kontrolliert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juni 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie Don schon schreibt, ist das auch schlicht ein Erziehungsproblem, allerdings geht das jetzt auch schon seit Generationen so. Ganz, ganz vorsichtig kann man da bis zurück zu den 68ern schielen...



Was haben die denn so Nennenswertes erreicht?


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juni 2020)

Mit den 68ern hat das gar nichts zu tun. Davor hat die Jugend wegen der Piefigkeit ihrer Elternhäuser über die Stränge geschlagen, danach wegen deren Gleichgültigkeit.

Jugendlichen gar keine Richtung vorzugeben ist nun einmal genauso wenig hilfreich, wie sie in ein Korsett zu zwingen.
Und keine Wahl zu haben ist genauso schlimm, wie keine Optionen aufgezeigt zu bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist primär ein Problem einer Gesellschaft, die vom weißen Mann dominiert wird und in der toxische Maskulinität zur einer Ausgrenzung von allen Minderheiten und zu offenen und verstecktem Rassismus führen. Mangelnde, Toleranz, mangelnde Empathie und mangelnder Respekt gegenüber Minderheiten führt zu Wut, Wut die sich so entlädt. Was wir hier sehen ist das Ergebnis des deutschen, bürgerlichen Vorgarten-Rassismus.


Aber du wirst mit diesen Themen niemals eine Selbstrefektion in der angesprochenen Gruppe lostreten, Du wirst minimal beleidigt, maximal zusammengeschlagen werden, je nachdem, auf wen Du triffst.  

Ich wiß cnicht, was in Stuttgart passierte, die Art, wie z.B. die Arbeiter und Nachbarn von Tönnies wie Vieh hinter Zäunen eingesperrt werdne, ist schon klasse. Fehlt jetzt nur noch die Kennzeichnung z.B. mit einem gelben Quadrat als Corona-Verdachtsfall.

Gewalt rechtfertigt es nicht, Ursachen muss man trotzdem ergründen und abstellen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2020)

Eine freie Autorin, die ganz offensichtlich einen Dachschaden hat.
Satire darf vielleicht alles, aber wenn sie so weit über das Ziel hinaus schießt gehört sie vielleicht selbst auf den Müll.
Hätte sie das bei der AfD geschrieben hätte man vielleicht darüber lachen könne da gewisse AfD Politiker selbst darüber sprechen Menschen zu entsorgen,
aber bei unserer Polizei? Nein definitiv nicht angebracht.

Btw
Merkel scheint Seehofer zurück zu pfeifen. Aber Böhmermann konnte man direkt verurteilen (nicht rechtlich "bewusst verletzend"), klasse.
Die Frau ist einfach eine scheiß Kanzlerin, sie ist einfach eine Fahne im Wind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juni 2020)

Interessant ist auch, dass manche es als Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit sehen, wenn dann sich jemand darüber beschwert, obwohl die selbst immer vom Hass im Internet reden: Anzeige gegen &#8222;taz&#8220;-Autorin: Gruene kritisieren Seehofer


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich auch nicht als Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit. Es plant eine Anzeige und kein neues Gesetz.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gewisse moralische Werte und Tugenden sollten aber im Laufe von 2 bis 20 Jahren vermittelt werden.
> Und was meinst du bitte mit keine Wahl haben und keine Option aufgezeigt zu bekommen?



Bis zur 68er-Revolution hat das Elternhaus den Kindern vorgegeben, was sie zu tun und was sie zu werden haben --> Rebellion.
Danach wurde ihnen gar nichts zu tun gegeben und erzählt, sie können alles erreichen - ohne ihnen zu sagen, was sie erreichen können. --> Perspektivlosigkeit.

Wie du schon sagt, Kinder brauchen Führung. Das war zwar in Verknöcherung übergegangen, daher war eine gesellschaftliches Umdenken nötig, aber dabei gab es eben auch - wie so oft - eine massive Hyperkompensation: Statt gelockerter Autorität haben viele Eltern gar keine Autorität. Statt den Kindern nicht nur ein Ziel zu diktieren, sondern ihnen viele erreichbare Ziele vorzustellen, werden sie komplett allein gelassen.

Und das Ergebnis sieht man alle Tage.



> Wenn das auf Corona gemünzt ist, erwarte ich von jedem ab 14 Jahren, das er erkennt das dies ein temporäres Problem ist, zum Verdruss von uns allen ein längeres, aber trotzdem steht im Moment halt die Gesundheit der Allgemeinheit, über dem Wohl des Einzelnen



Das könnt man erwarten, wenn die dafür erforderliche Sozialisation gegeben wäre. Das ist sie aber nicht. Vielen Jugendlichen fehlt neben der dafür erforderlichen Einsicht auch die Geduld - und sie wissen sich auch nicht anderweitig sinnvoll zu beschäftigen, wenn jene umfangreiche Bespaßungsinfrastruktur weg fällt, die ein aktives Familienleben ersetzt hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagt, Kinder brauchen Führung. .


Nein, Kinder brauchen Anregung, Phantasie, Leitfäden, aber keine "Führung"

Man kann fördern, ohne Wege vorzugeben, aber scheinbar können das nicht viele.
Ich betreue sind 40 Jahren regelmäßig anderer Leute Kinder für ein paar Jahre 
und bringe sie durch Schule oder Studium und das Ziel ist es immer, sie zu
mündigen und verantwortungsvollen Menschen zu machen. Die machen selten,
was ich gut finde, darum geht es nicht. Sie müssen lernen, zu ihren Entscheidungen
zu stehen und sie müssen lernen, dass die selber die Konsequenzen ihres Weges
zu tragen haben. Das ist alles worum es geht.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2020)

Das mit den Ursachen heutiger gesellschaftlicher Auswüchse könnte man eigentlich endlos ausdebattieren, würde hier sowieso den Rahmen, oder besser den Thread, sprengen.

Ich habe mich zu dem Thema schon anderswo ausführlicher geäußert, auch in Bezug zu den 68ern.
Ich werfe denen nicht vor, bewusst eine Gesellschaft von Egoisten hervorgebracht zu haben. Aber es sind im Zuge stark antiautoritärem Denken auch gewisse, etwas überspitzt formuliert, "Kollateralschäden" entstanden, welche das Erziehungsbild der nachfolgenden Generationen mehr oder minder stark geprägt hat.
Es gab damals auch Mütter, die ihre Kinder (vornehmlich Söhne) bei allem Protestieren für Gleichberechtigung alleine gelassen haben, weil sie die als Symbol für ihre eigene, geschlechtliche Unterdrückung angesehen haben - Michel Houellebecq lässt grüßen.

Das mag' natürlich nicht die Mehrheit gewesen sein, aber derart traurige Einzelfälle gab es eben, auch wenn die Alt-68er darüber am liebsten nicht reden wollen.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2020)

Mir kommt gerade cyronic sein Gejammer aus dem Corona-Fred in den Sinn, dass die Bespaßungsveranstaltungen alle abgesagt wurden...


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Insoweit hat Merkel in Bezug auf den Innenminister, wie so oft, recht!


Frau Merkel hat eben nicht Recht, der Innenminister kann und darf das tun. Eine Anzeige heißt auch nicht per se, dass man sich auf eine Seite stellt sondern, dass man es zur Prüfung stellt. 
Was sagst du eigentlich dazu, dass Merkel bei Böhmermann eindeutig Position bezogen hat? Für mich war das Feigheit vor eventuellen außenpolitischen Problemen. 



Thema Führung oder Inspiration 
Ihr solltet daran denken, dass die Menschen verschieden sind. Deswegen brauchen die einen Führung und die anderen eher Inspiration.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2020)

Als Merkel mal wieder alles und nichts sagte und vorm Terrorpaten vom Bosporus kuschte.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, Kinder brauchen Anregung, Phantasie, Leitfäden, aber keine "Führung".



Auch das ist Führung. Man kann nicht nur Esel am Strick führen, sondern auch Blinde über die Straße, Durstige zur Quelle - oder eben von Natur aus orientierungslose Kinder dazu, ihre schlummernden Talente zu entdecken und sich selbst Ziele zu stecken.

Gemeint ist aber dasselbe: Einem Kind oder Jugendlichen bis zum i-Tüpfelchen vorzuschreiben, was er zu tun oder zu lassen hat, ist nicht Führung; ebenso wenig aber, ihn einfach sich selbst zu überlassen und zu sagen "Du hast alle Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten, nun mach mal und ich gehe feiern!"
Dann macht das Kind nämlich mit seiner Freiheit genau das, was es als "Freiheit" vorgelebt bekommt - und geht feiern.
Aber wehe, es kann wegen - sagen wir mal: einer Pandemie - nicht mehr gefeiert werden. Dann hocken Eltern und Kinder notgedrungen aufeinander, ohne ein Konzept fürs Zusammenleben zu haben.
Und wenn das Kindern und Jugendlichen zu doof wird - und das geht erfahrungsgemäß sehr schnell, weil sie nicht wissen wohin sonst mit ihrer Energie - werden die Kinder launisch und die Jugendlichen aggressiv.

Wenn dir "Führung" nicht gefällt, kannst du natürlich auch "Anleitung" dazu sagen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2020)

BVerfG zur Meinungsäußerung: Die Grenze des Sagbaren | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/bverfg-beschluss-1-bvr-2459-19-grundrechte-meinungsfreiheit-beleidigung-grenze/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Schutz der Menschenwürde und abwägungsfreie Schmähungen*
> 
> Grundsätzlich bedarf es einer Güterabwägung, die der Bedeutung der Meinungsfreiheit gerecht wird. "Abweichend davon tritt ausnahmsweise bei herabsetzenden Äußerungen, die die Menschenwürde eines anderen antasten oder sich als Formalbeleidigung oder Schmähung darstellen, die Meinungsfreiheit hinter den Ehrenschutz zurück, ohne dass es einer Einzelfallabwägung bedarf", so das BVerfG in der Entscheidung 1 BvR 362/18. Das aber ist hinlänglich bekannt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was haben die denn so Nennenswertes erreicht?


Aufarbeitung der Vergangenheit. Stigmatisiererung von Gewalt in der Erziehung.  Nur als Beispiel. Oder schlägt dich dein Vater oder der Lehrer mit dem Rohrstpck wenn du "frech" bist?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit Böhmerann ist falsch von dir dargestellt!
> Wortlaut:
> YouTube



Ähm nö, nur weil du nicht weißt was gemeint war:
Regierung: Keine Kritik mehr am Boehmermann-Gedicht?

Ist ne Position oder?


----------



## seahawk (22. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Minderheiten?
> 
> Selbst bei der auslösenden Drogenkontrolle wurde ein Deutscher kontrolliert.



Und der Anlass für diese unnötige Kontrolle ist da Ideal von Recht und Ordnung des weißen Mannes. Diese toxische Definition der Normalität wird heute von den jungen Menschen glücklicherweise nicht mehr geteilt und Sie haben Mut sich zu wehren.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2020)

Du hast doch echt einen Schaden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und der Anlass für diese unnötige Kontrolle ist da Ideal von Recht und Ordnung des weißen Mannes. Diese toxische Definition der Normalität wird heute von den jungen Menschen glücklicherweise nicht mehr geteilt und Sie haben Mut sich zu wehren.



Der Grund dafür ist kriminalistische Erfahrung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und Udo Vetter sagte mal, dass nach kriminalistischer Erfahrung auch 2+2=5 sein kann.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ...


Hallo Poe... 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast doch echt einen Schaden.


Und das von jemanden, der bei der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gewalt ist vor allen dingen neben jung und maskulin eines; respektlos!



Nicht "neben", sondern unter den bislang genannten Punkten der einzig überhaupt zutreffende. Zwar stimmt es, dass Bevölkerungsgruppen, die über physisch unterdurchschnittliche Möglichkeiten verfügen (Frauen, Alte) weniger oft mit schweren Gewalttaten in der Statistik landen, aber das heißt nicht, dass sie weniger Schanden anrichten. Insbesondere mit dem Alter skaliert in unserer Wirtschaft auch Macht und es gibt genug ganz-und-gar-nicht-junge, die weitaus mehr Leben zugrunde gerichtet haben, als ein paar prügelnde Halbstarke.

Die, so ganz nebenbei, keine Erfindung der 2020er sind. Die gab es schon in den 1820ern. Nur hatten sie bis in die 90er Jahre hinein ihre eigenen, verrufenen Etablissments, meist etwas abseits gelegen. Aber heute kann man sich ja nicht mehr in "Kneipen" trauen...



> Ganz ehrlich ich weiß nicht, nach dem was vorgefallen ist, aus welcher Kinderstube diese Menschen enstammen, aber eines weiss ich für mich ganz bestimmt, die Schuld ist weder ausschließlich bei Corona und dem Staat/Polizei zu suchen, sondern zu einem erheblichen Teil auch bei den Erzeugern und Erziehungsberechtigten. Die Erodierung der Respektlosigkeit vor der Gesundheit Anderer, Menschenleben, staatlicher Authorität und Eigentum und im Gegensatz das voranstellen des eigenen Egos über Allem nimmt gefährliche Formen an!
> Hier kann man nur mit absoluter Härte durchgreifen und es zählen auch keine Ausreden mehr.



Der Polizei ist in dem Fall allenfalls eins vorzuwerfen: Mangelnde Einsatzbereitschaft. Gefühlt sind bei Krawallen von Autonomen wesentlich schneller ein paar Hunderschaften vor Ort (um dann nichts zu tun, bis die Presse ihre Bilder hat), aber da mag es auch einfach einen Kontrast zwischen Hamburg und Schwaben geben. Alles andere kann man ganz allein den Randalierern in die Schuhe schieben, aber wie du schon richtig feststellst: Man sollte nicht darauf wetten, dass das außergewöhnliche Personen waren. Die Aggression und Selbstzentriertheit ist definitiv weit verbreitet und wird in ALLEN Geselschaftskreisen zelebriert.




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist primär ein Problem einer Gesellschaft, die vom weißen Mann dominiert wird und in der toxische Maskulinität zur einer Ausgrenzung von allen Minderheiten und zu offenen und verstecktem Rassismus führen. Mangelnde, Toleranz, mangelnde Empathie und mangelnder Respekt gegenüber Minderheiten führt zu Wut, Wut die sich so entlädt. Was wir hier sehen ist das Ergebnis des deutschen, bürgerlichen Vorgarten-Rassismus.



Also das rassistische, was mir seit langem untergekommen ist, ist der zweite Halbsatz deines Posts... 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Minderheiten?
> 
> Selbst bei der auslösenden Drogenkontrolle wurde ein Deutscher kontrolliert.



Rund die Hälfte der Festgenommenen soll Migrationshintergrund haben. (Das kann natürlich wiederum ein Zeichen für latenten Rassismus bei der Polizei sein, die unschuldig tuenden Biodeutschen eher nach einem "ich bin entsetzter Beistehender, der nichts dagegen tun konnte!" haben ziehen lassen.)
Ob man deswegen von "Minderheiten" sprechen sollte, wäre aber trotzdem diskutabel. Das war einfach nur deutsche Kultur as its best, mit einer Beteiligung eines breiten Gesellschaftsschnitts für den die Herkunft der (Groß-)Eltern vollkommen egal ist, weswegen sich die Frage stellt, wieso die Hautfarbe bei der Betrachtung der Vorgänge plötzlich eine Rolle spielen sollte.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit den 68ern hat das gar nichts zu tun. Davor hat die Jugend wegen der Piefigkeit ihrer Elternhäuser über die Stränge geschlagen, danach wegen deren Gleichgültigkeit.
> 
> Jugendlichen gar keine Richtung vorzugeben ist nun einmal genauso wenig hilfreich, wie sie in ein Korsett zu zwingen.
> Und keine Wahl zu haben ist genauso schlimm, wie keine Optionen aufgezeigt zu bekommen.



Antiautoritäre Erziehung war auch bei den 68ern nur ein winzig kleine Nische, die meisten Strömungen dürften ihren Kindern sogar eine recht klare Richtung vorzugeben versucht haben. Hat aber mit den Krawallen nichts zu tun: Die Kinder der 68er wurden spätestens in den 70er geboren, ihre Enkel sind heute um die 30. Was wir in Stuttgart gesehen haben, dürften mehrheitlich die Enkel derer sein, die in den 80er erzogen wurden und sich in den 90ern Jahren ihr Lebensbild zurechtgelegt und ihre Erziehungsmethoden durchdacht haben.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rund die Hälfte der Festgenommenen soll Migrationshintergrund haben. (Das kann natürlich wiederum ein Zeichen für latenten Rassismus bei der Polizei sein, die unschuldig tuenden Biodeutschen eher nach einem "ich bin entsetzter Beistehender, der nichts dagegen tun konnte!" haben ziehen lassen.)
> Ob man deswegen von "Minderheiten" sprechen sollte, wäre aber trotzdem diskutabel. Das war einfach nur deutsche Kultur as its best, mit einer Beteiligung eines breiten Gesellschaftsschnitts für den die Herkunft der (Groß-)Eltern vollkommen egal ist, weswegen sich die Frage stellt, wieso die Hautfarbe bei der Betrachtung der Vorgänge plötzlich eine Rolle spielen sollte.



Es soll aber auch die Hälfte der Anwesenden einen Migrationshintergrund gehabt haben, also ist da nichts rassistisch dran, sondern bildet nur einen Querschnitt der Anwesenden ab.

Die Festgenommenen sollen alle unter 25 gewesen sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2020)

Es hat jemand eine Durchschnittsangabe zu den Anwesenden? Also eine komplette Liste von Personen samt familiären Hintergrund? Wenn das, was du hier behauptest, stimmen würde, werden die Ermittlungen wohl ein Kinderspiel...


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Antiautoritäre Erziehung war auch bei den 68ern nur ein winzig kleine Nische, die meisten Strömungen dürften ihren Kindern sogar eine recht klare Richtung vorzugeben versucht haben.



Ob autoritär oder antiautoritär erzogen wird, hat meines Erachtens den geringsten Anteil. Auschlagebender ist, ob überhaupt Erziehung stattfindet, oder ob Eltern das zunehmend zugunsten ihrer persönlichen Entfaltung abgeben haben. Auch das sieht man wunderbar: Viele Eltern wollen die volle Mitsprache, aber möglichst wenig Anteil an Erziehung und Bildung ihrer Sprösslinge. Pädagogen sollen die Thronfolger waschen, aber sie dabei bloß nicht nass machen. 



> Hat aber mit den Krawallen nichts zu tun: Die Kinder der 68er wurden spätestens in den 70er geboren, ihre Enkel sind heute um die 30. Was wir in Stuttgart gesehen haben, dürften mehrheitlich die Enkel derer sein, die in den 80er erzogen wurden und sich in den 90ern Jahren ihr Lebensbild zurechtgelegt und ihre Erziehungsmethoden durchdacht haben.



Das wäre ein m.M. unvollständiges Bild, denn Prägungen festigen sich durch die Weitergabe über mehrere Generationen. Die 68er haben sich ja nicht selbst komplett umgepolt, sondern waren immer noch Kinder ihrer Eltern und haben neue Ansätze erst einmal ausprobiert. Erst für die nächste Generation war das normal und die haben dann ihre Kinder entsprechend erzogen - oder eben nicht erzogen. Und das, was bei diesen Kindern kaputt ging, kulminiert aktuell in deren Leibesfrucht.

Aber, wie schon geschrieben, ich will die 68er nicht pauschal verdammen. Vieles war nötig und eigentlich sogar überfällig. Mir scheint es allerdings oft so, als ob das richtige Maß auf der Strecke geblieben ist. Da muss bei mir altem Sack natürlich auch der ständige Realitätscheck stattfinden, ob ich nicht ein idealisiertes Bild meiner Jugend mit der heutigen vergleiche.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Rechtsextremistische Gruppe: Seehofer verbietet "Nordadler" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Rechtsextremistische Gruppe: Seehofer verbietet "Nordadler" | tagesschau.de



Und das senkt dein Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte?


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das senkt dein Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte?



Naja, solange da Innenminister Seehofer steht...


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das senkt dein Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte?



Im Gegenteil, das stärkt es eher. Damit man hier nicht in einer Filterblase endet, sollte man natürlich positive Fälle auch mal erwähnen.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, das stärkt es eher. Damit man hier nicht in einer Filterblase endet, sollte man natürlich positive Fälle auch mal erwähnen.



Naja die nackigen Links posten wirkt schon etwas strange, will man damit sagen.

Wirkt auch etwas teilnahmslos.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Die entscheidenden Sachen standen doch im Linktitel schon drin.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die entscheidenden Sachen standen doch im Linktitel schon drin.



Dann hast du Mahoy aber falsch verstanden...


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

Na ja, der Seehofer ... Auch ein blinder Hahn trinkt mal 'nen Korn.

Spaß beiseite, Untätigkeit kann man Seehofer nun wirklich nicht vorwerfen, eher Aktionismus. Und natürlich macht er das auch nicht aus Gerechtigkeitsempfinden, sondern weil er aufgrund der in Zahl und Schwere zunehmenden Straftaten der Kategorie PMK-rechts tätig werden muss und sich im selben Zuge als Law&Order-Horst profilieren kann.

Und bevor hier wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen mit Halbwahrheiten bewaffnet aus dem Busch springen: Es gibt auch eine massive Zunahme in der Kategorie PMK-links, allerdings mehr in der Anzahl als in der Schwere. Brennende Autos und eingeschschlagene Schaufensterscheiben sind sehr unschön, aber Autos und Scheiben versterben immerhin nicht auf der eigenen Veranda, vor Synagogen und vor Bars.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2020)

Ich habe jetzt leider keine Zeit hier alles zu lesen.

Aber kann mir mal jemand kurz und knapp erklären warum die in Stuttgart so durchgedreht sind?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber kann mir mal jemand kurz und knapp erklären warum die in Stuttgart so durchgedreht sind?



Einen Grund brauchte es dafür nicht. Das ist das schlimme.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2020)

Es ist schon echt erschreckend mit welcher Agressivität die da vorgegangen sind.
Respekt vor anderen Eigentum und dem Staat = 0.
Und dann noch ohne einen Grund. Die ticken doch alle nicht mehr richtig!


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Na ja, der Seehofer ... Auch ein blinder Hahn trinkt mal 'nen Korn.
> Spaß beiseite, Untätigkeit kann man Seehofer nun wirklich nicht vorwerfen, eher Aktionismus.


Solche Medaillen haben aber auch immer 'ne Kehrseite: Verbietet man derartige Gruppierungen, wird es u.U. schwieriger, diese zu überwachen. 
Die "verschwinden" ja per sé nicht, nur weil man ihnen per Gesetz die Existenz nimmt, im Untergrund können die immer weiter agieren, und zwar incognito.

Beim Thema NPD wurde das eine Zeit lang heftig diskutiert - Rechtsextreme lösen sich nicht auf, wenn man sie "verbietet".


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber kann mir mal jemand kurz und knapp erklären warum die in Stuttgart so durchgedreht sind?


Menschen machen, was Menschen schon immer machen, auch wenn das ungesund für andere Menschen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Solche Medaillen haben aber auch immer 'ne Kehrseite: Verbietet man derartige Gruppierungen, wird es u.U. schwieriger, diese zu überwachen.
> Die "verschwinden" ja per sé nicht, nur weil man ihnen per Gesetz die Existenz nimmt, im Untergrund können die immer weiter agieren, und zwar incognito.



Das machen die Gruppen doch eh. Aber jetzt können sie dafür direkt in den Knast gehen.

https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/85.html
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/86.html


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Solche Medaillen haben aber auch immer 'ne Kehrseite: Verbietet man derartige Gruppierungen, wird es u.U. schwieriger, diese zu überwachen.
> Die "verschwinden" ja per sé nicht, nur weil man ihnen per Gesetz die Existenz nimmt, im Untergrund können die immer weiter agieren, und zwar incognito.
> 
> Beim Thema NPD wurde das eine Zeit lang heftig diskutiert - Rechtsextreme lösen sich nicht auf, wenn man sie "verbietet".



Nö, aber da diese Gruppierungen keine Parteien oder Vereine im rechtlichen Sinne sind, ändert sich durch das formale Verbot nur eines: man kann die Leute für die Zugehörigkeit oder das Bekenntnis zu selbigen belangen. Im Untergrund sind sie parallel ohnehin *ständig* aktiv.

Damit zwingt man sie, sich in ihrem öffentlichen Auftritten und bei ihrer öffentlichen Werbung um leicht zu beeinflussende Jugendliche ein neues Label zu geben, welches man dann wieder verbieten werden kann. Das bremst sie etwas aus und auf eines kannst du dich darüber hinaus verlassen - die unter dem Label auftretenden Personalien werden beobachtet, egal wie sie zukünftig öffentlich firmieren oder ob sie überhaupt öffentlich firmieren.

Und außerdem: Was wäre die Alternative? Sie einfach gewähren zu lassen und mal kucken, wie's sich ausspielt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ob autoritär oder antiautoritär erzogen wird, hat meines Erachtens den geringsten Anteil. Auschlagebender ist, ob überhaupt Erziehung stattfindet, oder ob Eltern das zunehmend zugunsten ihrer persönlichen Entfaltung abgeben haben. Auch das sieht man wunderbar: Viele Eltern wollen die volle Mitsprache, aber möglichst wenig Anteil an Erziehung und Bildung ihrer Sprösslinge. Pädagogen sollen die Thronfolger waschen, aber sie dabei bloß nicht nass machen.



Antiautoritäre "Erziehung" in der reinsten Form bedeutet, das Kind alles machen zu lassen. Das wird also nicht erzogen. Der einzige Unterschied zu "das Kind komplett ignorieren" besteht darin, dass es ggf. bei einigen Dingen unterstützt wird.



> Das wäre ein m.M. unvollständiges Bild, denn Prägungen festigen sich durch die Weitergabe über mehrere Generationen. Die 68er haben sich ja nicht selbst komplett umgepolt, sondern waren immer noch Kinder ihrer Eltern und haben neue Ansätze erst einmal ausprobiert. Erst für die nächste Generation war das normal und die haben dann ihre Kinder entsprechend erzogen - oder eben nicht erzogen.



Die 68er haben die gesamte Gesellschaft verändert, aber sie haben nicht ihren Kindern den Auftrag gegeben, die Enkelgeneration anders zu erziehen, als sie selbst es praktiziert haben. Wenn man den 68ern einen radikal anderen Erziehungsstil unterstellen möchte (halte ich auf breiter Front für nicht gerechtfertigt), dann hätte sich die Folgegeneration wohl am ehesten davon zu distanzieren versucht (hat sie jedenfalls in vielerlei andere Hinsicht) und nicht die Ideale der Eltern weiter ausgebaut. Der Hintergrund der Täter von Stuttgart ist in viel späteren Jahren gelegt worden, eine etwaige Philosophie dahinter als mehrfach überarbeitet und vermischt. Betrachtet man den teilweise Migrationshintergrund, der in der Großelterngeneration mit einer komplett anderen Erziehungsweise als bei den deutschen 68ern einhergegangen sein muss, aber trotzdem zum gleichen Ergebnis geführt hat, ist eine kausale Verknüpfung über diese 40 Jahre praktisch auszuschließen. Ebensogut könnte man es Vororts-Spießern und BILD-Lesern der gleichen Zeit andichten.



> Aber, wie schon geschrieben, ich will die 68er nicht pauschal verdammen. Vieles war nötig und eigentlich sogar überfällig. Mir scheint es allerdings oft so, als ob das richtige Maß auf der Strecke geblieben ist. Da muss bei mir altem Sack natürlich auch der ständige Realitätscheck stattfinden, ob ich nicht ein idealisiertes Bild meiner Jugend mit der heutigen vergleiche.



Vor allen Dingen solltest du prüfen, ob alles, was deiner Meinung nach von einer bestimmten Gruppe vor langer Zeit zur Strecke gebracht wurde, auch wirklich wegen dieser heute nicht mehr da ist. Was das "sich nicht um Kinder kümmern" und "keinen Respekt haben" angeht, gibt es eine ganze Menge potentieller Quellen quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten und -generationen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, Untätigkeit kann man Seehofer nun wirklich nicht vorwerfen, eher Aktionismus.



Aktionismus im Nachhinein und Untätigkeit im Vorfeld schließen sich nicht aus. Nebelkerzen zu zünden ist aber nicht Aufgabe eines Innenministers.



> Und bevor hier wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen mit Halbwahrheiten bewaffnet aus dem Busch springen: Es gibt auch eine massive Zunahme in der Kategorie PMK-links, allerdings mehr in der Anzahl als in der Schwere. Brennende Autos und eingeschschlagene Schaufensterscheiben sind sehr unschön, aber Autos und Scheiben versterben immerhin nicht auf der eigenen Veranda, vor Synagogen und vor Bars.



Wobei ich bis heute nicht verstehe, was an einem brennenden Auto "links" ist, oder an einem Nazi, wenn er einen Migranten niederprügelt, "unpolitisch". Da kann man nur die fortschreitende Digitalisierung loben, sodass der Wert des verbrauchten Papiers sich langsam dem kaum vorhandenen Wert solcher Statistiken annähert. (Bestenfalls kann man einen Trend nach oben oder unten ablesen, aber da hängt auch viel mit Aufmerksamkeit zusammen.)




Two-Face schrieb:


> Solche Medaillen haben aber auch immer 'ne Kehrseite: Verbietet man derartige Gruppierungen, wird es u.U. schwieriger, diese zu überwachen.
> Die "verschwinden" ja per sé nicht, nur weil man ihnen per Gesetz die Existenz nimmt, im Untergrund können die immer weiter agieren, und zwar incognito.
> 
> Beim Thema NPD wurde das eine Zeit lang heftig diskutiert - Rechtsextreme lösen sich nicht auf, wenn man sie "verbietet".



Rechtsextreme organisieren sich aber auch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit und laden einen zu Treffen ein, nur weil man ihren Verein erlaubt. Durch Verbote erschwert man aber öffentliche Werbung, Finanzierung und vor allem Organisation größerer Veranstaltungen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Antiautoritäre "Erziehung" in der reinsten Form bedeutet, das Kind alles machen zu lassen. Das wird also nicht erzogen. Der einzige Unterschied zu "das Kind komplett ignorieren" besteht darin, dass es ggf. bei einigen Dingen unterstützt wird.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die 68er haben die gesamte Gesellschaft verändert, aber sie haben nicht ihren Kindern den Auftrag gegeben, die Enkelgeneration anders zu erziehen, als sie selbst es praktiziert haben. Wenn man den 68ern einen radikal anderen Erziehungsstil unterstellen möchte (halte ich auf breiter Front für nicht gerechtfertigt), dann hätte sich die Folgegeneration wohl am ehesten davon zu distanzieren versucht (hat sie jedenfalls in vielerlei andere Hinsicht) und nicht die Ideale der Eltern weiter ausgebaut. Der Hintergrund der Täter von Stuttgart ist in viel späteren Jahren gelegt worden, eine etwaige Philosophie dahinter als mehrfach überarbeitet und vermischt. Betrachtet man den teilweise Migrationshintergrund, der in der Großelterngeneration mit einer komplett anderen Erziehungsweise als bei den deutschen 68ern einhergegangen sein muss, aber trotzdem zum gleichen Ergebnis geführt hat, ist eine kausale Verknüpfung über diese 40 Jahre praktisch auszuschließen. Ebensogut könnte man es Vororts-Spießern und BILD-Lesern der gleichen Zeit andichten.



Diese veränderte Erziehung, welche die Folgegenerationen prägt, ist aber schon in  den 30/40ern passiert. 
*Warum Hitler bis heute die Erziehung von Kindern beeinflusst *(2018)
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.



			
				https://www.zeit.de/wissen/geschichte/2018-07/ns-geschichte-mutter-kind-beziehung-kindererziehung-nazizeit-adolf-hitler schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine Generation aus Mitläufern forderten die Nazis von Müttern, die Bedürfnisse ihrer Kinder zu ignorieren. An den zerrütteten Beziehungen leiden noch die Enkel.





			
				https://www.zeit.de/wissen/geschichte/2018-07/ns-geschichte-mutter-kind-beziehung-kindererziehung-nazizeit-adolf-hitler schrieb:
			
		

> die Ärztin Johanna Haarer, die zur Zeit des Nationalsozialismus in Ratgebern erklärte, wie man Kinder für den Führer erzieht. Dabei ist Renate Flens, die in Wirklichkeit anders heißt, gerade einmal in den 1960ern &#8211; also erst nach dem Krieg geboren worden. Doch Haarers Bücher waren Bestseller. Auch im Deutschland der Nachkriegszeit fanden sich noch in fast jedem Haushalt Exemplare ihrer Werke. Von der Therapeutin darauf angesprochen, erinnerte sich auch Flens daran, ein Buch von Haarer im Regal ihrer Eltern gesehen zu haben.



Würde also auch in die 60er-Jahre und damit auch die 68er passen. Das Problem begann aber halt eine Generation früher.



			
				https://www.zeit.de/wissen/geschichte/2018-07/ns-geschichte-mutter-kind-beziehung-kindererziehung-nazizeit-adolf-hitler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Folgen dieser Sichtweise könnten auch heute noch spürbar sein. Ob es um die geringe Geburtenrate geht, die vielen Menschen, die geschieden sind oder allein leben, die starke Verbreitung von Burn-out, Depressionen oder psychischen Erkrankungen im Allgemeinen &#8211; manche Forscherinnen, Ärzte oder Psychologen spekulieren darüber, dass eine ganze Reihe von Phänomenen mit der antrainierten Bindungs- und Gefühlslosigkeit in Verbindung stehen könnte.





			
				https://www.zeit.de/wissen/geschichte/2018-07/ns-geschichte-mutter-kind-beziehung-kindererziehung-nazizeit-adolf-hitler/seite-2 schrieb:
			
		

> "Alle Daten, die wir haben, deuten auf Folgendes hin: Wenn man einem Kind in den ersten ein oder zwei Lebensjahren eine feinfühlige Ansprache vorenthalten würde &#8211; so wie Johanna Haarer es propagiert hat &#8211;, bekäme man die eingeschränkten, emotions- und reflexionsunfähigen Kinder, die wir aus der Forschung kennen."





			
				https://www.zeit.de/wissen/geschichte/2018-07/ns-geschichte-mutter-kind-beziehung-kindererziehung-nazizeit-adolf-hitler/seite-3 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Team um Tobias Hecker von der Universität Zürich verglich 2016 in Tansania Kinder, die nach eigenen Angaben viel körperliche und seelische Gewalt erlebt hatten, mit solchen, die nur von wenigen Misshandlungen berichteten. Dabei stießen sie bei der ersten Gruppe nicht nur vermehrt auf medizinische Probleme, sondern auch auf eine abweichende Methylierung des Gens, das für das Protein Proopiomelanocortin kodiert. Dieses ist der Vorläufer für eine ganze Reihe von Hormonen, unter anderem für das Stresshormon Adrenocorticotropin, das in der Hirnanhangsdrüse gebildet wird. Veränderte DNA-Methylierungsmuster können die Aktivität eines Gens beeinflussen &#8211; und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ebenfalls von Generation zu Generation weitergegeben werden. In Tierversuchen konnten Wissenschaftler dieses Phänomen bereits ausführlich beobachten, beim Menschen ist das Bild bislang noch weniger klar.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt leider keine Zeit hier alles zu lesen.
> 
> Aber kann mir mal jemand kurz und knapp erklären warum die in Stuttgart so durchgedreht sind?



Die Leute haben einfach keinen Bock mehr auf provozierende Polizeikontrollen und wehren sich nun.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Leute haben einfach keinen Bock mehr auf provozierende Polizeikontrollen und wehren sich nun.



Also dann demnächst auch keine provozierenden Hausdurchsuchungen mehr?
Auch nicht mehr bei rechten Gefährdern?


----------



## seahawk (24. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Also dann demnächst auch keine provozierenden Hausdurchsuchungen mehr?
> Auch nicht mehr bei rechten Gefährdern?



Ist wohl kaum vergleichbar. Für eine Hausdurchsuchung brauchst Du einen Beschluss und damit einen beweisbaren und hinreichenden Verdacht. Für die Personnenkontrollen brauchst Du nur eine falsche Nase, Hautfarbe oder Kleidung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist wohl kaum vergleichbar. Für eine Hausdurchsuchung brauchst Du einen Beschluss und damit einen beweisbaren und hinreichenden Verdacht. Für die Personnenkontrollen brauchst Du nur eine falsche Nase, Hautfarbe oder Kleidung.



Ja und?
Was glaubst du, was da alles gefunden wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Für die Personnenkontrollen brauchst Du nur eine falsche Nase, Hautfarbe oder Kleidung.


Und man braucht Gummihandschuhe, für die verdeckten Körperstellen. Man nennt das auch Vergewaltigung, dieses gewaltsame Eindringen gegen den eigenen Willen.

Nicht, dass ioch Gegengewalt rechtfertigen will oder gut finde, da sollten sich immer andere Mittel wie Anklagen gegen bestimmte Polizisten finden, ist einer der Gründe für die Ausschreitungensicher in den von Dir angewähnten Punkten zu finden.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Was glaubst du, was da alles gefunden wird.


Was meinst Du denn, was Du alles finden würdest, würdest Du z.B. einen Herrn Tönnies mal ordentlich auseinander nehmen, am besten ohne angekündige Hausdurchsuchung, sondern ganz spontan. Es geht hier nur um Kleinkriminelle, die sich mit Drogen über Wasser halten, die die volle Härte abbekommen. Soll die Polizei von mir aus Fahrradkontrollen machen und gestohlene Räder einsammeln. Das ist hier im freien Norden merklich liberaler. HIer hat jeder Bauer im Mais ein paar m² Hanf für den Eigenbedarf angebaut.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Leute haben einfach keinen Bock mehr auf provozierende Polizeikontrollen und wehren sich nun.



Ja, und der Stuttgarter Innenstadt, die bekanntermaßen an den provozierenden Polizeikontrollen schuld ist, haben sie's so richtig gegeben!
Die wird nie wieder bösartige Polizisten ausschicken, um in niederträchtiger Wewise zu kontrollieren, ob illegale Substanzen - natürlich ohne jedes Zutun des Betroffenen - in dessen Taschen materialisiert sind.

Und der Student, dem noch am Boden liegend gegen den Kopf getreten wurde, weil er verbale Kritik an den Ausschreitungen äußerte, war bestimmt auch nur ein bezahlter Provokateur dieser Bullenschweine und hat's deshalb nicht besser verdient.

Ist wirklich richtig gut, dass sich die jungen Leute endlich mal gegen völlig grundlose und unmögliche Schikane wehren. Und das dann auch noch so besonnen, zielgerichtet und angemessen ... Einfach toll!


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2020)

Ach unsere beiden Amateurkommunisten wieder.
Wie wäre es mal die Standards einzuhalten die ihr von anderen einfordert?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und man braucht Gummihandschuhe, für die verdeckten Körperstellen. Man nennt das auch Vergewaltigung, dieses gewaltsame Eindringen gegen den eigenen Willen.
> 
> Nicht, dass ioch Gegengewalt rechtfertigen will oder gut finde, da sollten sich immer andere Mittel wie Anklagen gegen bestimmte Polizisten finden, ist einer der Gründe für die Ausschreitungensicher in den von Dir angewähnten Punkten zu finden.
> 
> ...



Und das ist in Ordnung oder was?
Entweder die Gesetze gelten für alle (dann sind auch die kleinen Drogendealer dran) oder wir haben ein Problem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, und der Stuttgarter Innenstadt, die bekanntermaßen an den provozierenden Polizeikontrollen schuld ist, haben sie's so richtig gegeben!


Das sind doch zwei paar Dinge, verdammt noch mal. Zuerst einmal versucht man zu ergründen, was den Ausbruch der Gewalt bedingt hat. Das Verhalten der Polizei kann dabei eineer von vielen Auslösern gewesen sein. Die Frage nach den Gründen ist eine andere Diskussion, als die Verwertung der Folgen.

Ist das so schwer zu trennen?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Entweder die Gesetze gelten für alle (dann  sind auch die kleinen Drogendealer dran) oder wir haben ein  Problem.


Die Frage, die ich aufwarf war, warum die Polizei vor allem Klein- und Kleinstkriminelle jagd, die großen aber  mit Glacehandschuhen angefasst werden. Siehst Du einen Zaum um das Anwesen von Tönnies, der nachweislich in der Quarantäne außerhalb seines Grundstücks gesehen wurde oder macht man es aus rassistischen Gründen bei anderen Menschen? Darum geht es. Denk einfach mal drüber nach. Und wie würdest Du dich fühlen, wenn man Dich oder Familienmitgleider in einer engen Behausung, die man sich mit vielen menschen teilen muss, wie Vieh einsperren würde?

Warum gibt es nicht die Option, dass negativ getestete ihre Quarantäne in weniger gefährlichen Gebieten aussitzen? Und irgendwann reicht es dem wirtschaftlich unteren Ende. Das ist verständlich. Dass man dann eine Innenstadt verwüstet, ist eine andere Sache. Finde ich nicht gut. Es trifft die Falschen. Hätten sie zumindest nur die Club und Bars mit Türstehern verwüstet, die aus rassisitschen Gründen Gäaste ablehnen, hätte ich das noch nachvollziehen können. So was das sehr ungeschickt und kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind doch zwei paar Dinge, verdammt noch mal. Zuerst einmal versucht man zu ergründen, was den Ausbruch der Gewalt bedingt hat. Das Verhalten der Polizei kann dabei eineer von vielen Auslösern gewesen sein. Die Frage nach den Gründen ist eine andere Diskussion, als die Verwertung der Folgen.



Ich kenne tatsächlich einen linken Autonomen und der braucht keinen Anlass zur Gewalt.
ebenso kenne ich einen Rechtsextremen und auch der braucht keinen Grund um gewalttätig zu werden.
Die Gelegenheit ist da -- der Feind ist in Sichtweite -- los gehts.

Und frag nicht, woher ich solche leute kenne.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und man braucht Gummihandschuhe, für die verdeckten Körperstellen. Man nennt das auch Vergewaltigung, dieses gewaltsame Eindringen gegen den eigenen Willen.



Das ist dann aber keine Durchsuchung mehr, sondern eine körperliche Untersuchung. Für die braucht es eine richterliche Anordnung. 



			
				StPO schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 81a - Körperliche Untersuchung des Beschuldigten; Zulässigkeit körperlicher Eingriffe*
> 
> (1) *Eine körperliche Untersuchung des Beschuldigten darf zur Feststellung von Tatsachen angeordnet werden, die für das Verfahren von Bedeutung sind.* Zu diesem Zweck sind Entnahmen von Blutproben und andere körperliche Eingriffe, die von einem Arzt nach den Regeln der ärztlichen Kunst zu Untersuchungszwecken vorgenommen werden, ohne Einwilligung des Beschuldigten zulässig, wenn kein Nachteil für seine Gesundheit zu befürchten ist.
> (2) *Die Anordnung steht dem Richter*, bei Gefährdung des Untersuchungserfolges durch Verzögerung auch der Staatsanwaltschaft und ihren Ermittlungspersonen (§ 152 des Gerichtsverfassungsgesetzes) *zu*. Die Entnahme einer Blutprobe bedarf abweichend von Satz 1 keiner richterlichen Anordnung, wenn bestimmte Tatsachen den Verdacht begründen, dass eine Straftat nach § 315a Absatz 1 Nummer 1, Absatz 2 und 3, § 315c Absatz 1 Nummer 1 Buchstabe a, Absatz 2 und 3 oder § 316 des Strafgesetzbuchs begangen worden ist.
> (3) Dem Beschuldigten entnommene Blutproben oder sonstige Körperzellen dürfen nur für Zwecke des der Entnahme zugrundeliegenden oder eines anderen anhängigen Strafverfahrens verwendet werden; sie sind unverzüglich zu vernichten, sobald sie hierfür nicht mehr erforderlich sind.



https://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/81a.html


----------



## Mahoy (24. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind doch zwei paar Dinge, verdammt noch mal. Zuerst einmal versucht man zu ergründen, was den Ausbruch der Gewalt bedingt hat. Das Verhalten der Polizei kann dabei eineer von vielen Auslösern gewesen sein. Die Frage nach den Gründen ist eine andere Diskussion, als die Verwertung der Folgen.
> 
> Ist das so schwer zu trennen?



Das musst du Seahawk fragen, denn dieser meinte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit erkannt zu haben, dass sich die Randalierer lediglich wehren würden.

Meiner Erfahrung nach hat jedoch allenfalls der Erste, der die Fassung verliert, einen mehr oder weniger triftigen Grund oder zumindest eine hinreichende Erklärung für sein Verhalten, welche ggf. sogar als Entschuldigung gelten kann.

Der Mob hingegen braucht keinen Grund, sondern nur die Gelegenheit. Und ob ihm die aus berechtigtem oder unberechtigtem Anlass geliefert ist wird, ist ihm schnurzpiepegal. 

Und ob in diesem Fall der Erste ausgetickt ist, weil er Polizeischikane satt hatte, oder weil er einer rechtmäßige Kontrolle und möglicherweise Verhaftung entgehen wollte, oder weil er schon unter Stoff stand, oder einfach nur Lust auf Stunk hatte, sollte möglicherweise nicht per Laien-Ferndiagnose festgestellt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Mob hingegen


Warst Du dabei, kennst Du die Leute, oder stellst Du gerade eine "Laienferndiagnose" an?
Oder meinst Du mit Mob die Polizei? Das kommt für nicht klar aus Deinem Text heraus. 

Ich habe übrigens keine einzige Aussage über den Tathergang gegeben. Ich sagte nur, es
solle offen ermittelt werden und ob es von der Polizei ein nicht korrektes Verhalten gab.
Das würde ich nicht von vorn herein ausschließen. Ich schrieb im Konjunktiv, ich gab keine
Diagnose. 

Wenn man dagegen annimmt, dass Menschen unter Drogen stehen oder einfach nur Stunk 
machen wollen, kannst Du damit in der Tat Polizisten meinen. Denn auch die nehmen vor 
ordentlichen Schlägereien z.B. mit Fussballfutzis gerne mal das eine oder andere wie Poppers, 
um etwas abgestumpfter zu werden.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2020)

Wie kann man sich nur so dumm anstellen Roti?


----------



## Mahoy (24. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warst Du dabei, kennst Du die Leute, oder stellst Du gerade eine "Laienferndiagnose" an?



Mein liebes Rotkaeppchen, da du zu den privilegierten Personen gehörst, die sich bei Bedarf dümmer stellen können, als sie sind, muss ich dich fragen: Nicht ausgeschlafen? Zu viel oder zu wenig Kaffee? Mal besser aus der sengenden Sonne raus?  

Man kann aus der Ferne und selbst aus dem sichtbaren Verhalten nicht zweifelsfrei erkennen, welches Motiv jemand hat. Aber man kann durchaus erkennen, was jemand macht. Und eine Menschenmenge, die sich enthemmt den Abend mit Körperverletzung, Sachbeschädigung und Plünderung vertreibt, ist nun einmal ein Mob. - Gänzlich unabhängig von der Anlass- und Motivlage.

Und ja, auch eine Horde Polizisten, die beispielweise mal eben knüppelnd über friedliche Demonstranten her fällt, wäre ein Mob - selbst dann, wenn der durchaus nachvollziehbare Anlass daran bestehen sollte, dass kurz zuvor ein Kollege von weniger friedlichen Demonstranten krankenhausreif geschmissen wurde.

Wie schon kürzlich eine kluge Frau hier fragte: Ist das so schwer zu trennen?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

Ansonsten hängt es natürlich auch immer davon ab, wie man nun eine Statistik lesen will. 
Gewalt gegen Polizei: Immer mehr, immer brutaler? - FAKTENFINDER | tagesschau.de



> Dass die Aggressivität gegen Polizisten zugenommen habe, stimme, meint Behr. Allerdings gelte das nur für bestimmte Milieus und bestimmte Zeiten.
> Die Ausschreitungen von Stuttgart sieht er nicht als Höhepunkt einer langen Entwicklung, sondern eher als plötzlichen Gewaltausbruch.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2020)

Ja DKK das kann man auch daraus ablesen, dass die Beliebtheit der Polizei in der Gesellschaft ansich nicht kippt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne tatsächlich einen linken Autonomen und der braucht keinen Anlass zur Gewalt.
> ebenso kenne ich einen Rechtsextremen und auch der braucht keinen Grund um gewalttätig zu werden.
> Die Gelegenheit ist da -- der Feind ist in Sichtweite -- los gehts.
> 
> Und frag nicht, woher ich solche leute kenne.



Ich kannte einen, der ist sich mit Nazis prügeln gefahren und dessen Kumpel hat [angeblich] Mollis auf NPD-Wahlkampffahrzeuge geworfen. Und ich kannte zwei Typen, deren Freitagsunterhaltung aus "Alis kloppen" bestand. Aber keiner von denen hat in einem bunt gemischten Trupp Innenstädte zerlegt, sondern die hatten beide scharf umrissene Opferprofile.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2020)

Also auch wenn ich Bartsch Position zustimmen muss, kann ich den ersten beiden zitierten Redaktionen nicht wiedersprechen: Was hat er in seiner Position damit zu tun? Sich da schnell mit in der Tat schon bei 2315262 anderen Anlässen von verschiedenster Seite gehörten Solidaritätsstandardfloskeln ins Gespräch zu bringen, wirkt schon etwas opportun. Und das die Linkenmitglieder nicht sonderlich zimperlich bezüglich der Anlässe sind, wenn es darum geht, einen vermuteten Gegner in den eigenen Reihen anzureifen, ist bekannt.

Trotzdem kein Grund, einem Politiker abzusprechen, an der Seite des Staates zu argumentieren, da hast du Recht. Damit, dass diese Aussage außerhalb der Grundgesetzes steht aber nicht.


----------



## keinnick (25. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warst Du dabei, kennst Du die Leute, oder stellst Du gerade eine "Laienferndiagnose" an?
> Oder meinst Du mit Mob die Polizei? Das kommt für nicht klar aus Deinem Text heraus.


Warum muss man selbst dabei gewesen sein? Es gibt genügend Berichte, aus denen glasklar hervorgeht, wer da der "Mob" war. Beispiel gefällig? Bitteschön: Angriffe auf Rettungsdienstmitarbeiter in Stuttgart: Helfer und Patient muessen sich eineinhalb Stunden lang im Wagen verschanzen - Stuttgart - Stuttgarter Nachrichten



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn man dagegen annimmt, dass Menschen unter Drogen stehen oder einfach nur Stunk
> machen wollen, kannst Du damit in der Tat Polizisten meinen. Denn auch die nehmen vor
> ordentlichen Schlägereien z.B. mit Fussballfutzis gerne mal das eine oder andere wie Poppers,
> um etwas abgestumpfter zu werden.


Woher hast Du diese Info? Hörensagen am Stammtisch?


----------



## Slezer (25. Juni 2020)

Wie alles bei dem...


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kannte einen, der ist sich mit Nazis prügeln gefahren und dessen Kumpel hat [angeblich] Mollis auf NPD-Wahlkampffahrzeuge geworfen. Und ich kannte zwei Typen, deren Freitagsunterhaltung aus "Alis kloppen" bestand. Aber keiner von denen hat in einem bunt gemischten Trupp Innenstädte zerlegt, sondern die hatten beide scharf umrissene Opferprofile.



Der Linke demoliert alles, was anderen gehört. Ob das jetzt Hass auf Besitz ist oder was auch immer -- keine Ahnung.
Diskutieren mit dem bringt eh nichts.
Und der Rechte kloppt auf alles ein, was ihn nicht in den Kram passt. Das kann heute ein paar Migranten sein oder solche, die danach aussehen und morgen sind es dann Polizisten und am nächsten Tag zerstört er eine Bushaltestelle.
Die sind für die Gesellschaft auch völlig verloren und mehr als in den Knast stecken kannst du nicht. Komischer Weise bekommen die aber immer wieder Bewährungsstrafen. 
Letztendlich muss die Gesellschaft mit solchen Typen leben und sie am Ende auch finanzieren.


----------



## Rolk (25. Juni 2020)

Mit dem Polizisten kloppen hast du aber was verwechselt.^^


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mit dem Polizisten kloppen hast du aber was verwechselt.^^



Nö, auch Nazis verprügeln Polizisten. Die waren zwar in Zivil, haben sich aber eindeutig als Polizisten zu erkennen gegeben und der Angriff wurde erst abgebrochen, als die Polizisten drohten zu schießen. 
Angriff auf Polizisten durch Identitaere: "Neue Eskalationsstufe erreicht" (2017) | MDR.DE
Prozess gegen zwei Identitaere in Halle hat begonnen | MDR.DE
*Update:* Urteil ist da.
Staatsanwaltschaft wollte mehr: Rechter Aktivist nach Angriff auf Zivilpolizisten in Halle verurteilt | MZ.de


Auch bei der verbotenen Gruppe Nordadler sieht es ähnlich aus:


			
				https://www.frankenpost.de/deutschlandwelt/brennpunkte/Nordadler-Seehofer-geht-gegen-Neonazi-Gruppierung-vor;art2801 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gruppierung habe eine aggressive Grundhaltung, die sich etwa in Fantasien über Gewalt gegen Polizisten ausdrücke.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö, auch Nazis verprügeln Polizisten. Die waren zwar in Zivil, haben sich aber eindeutig als Polizisten zu erkennen gegeben und der Angriff wurde erst abgebrochen, als die Polizisten drohten zu schießen.
> Prozess gegen zwei Identitaere in Halle hat begonnen | MDR.DE



Waren bestimmt nur besorgter konservative patrioten die gegen linksversiffte Polizisten mit Gutmenschtum Hintergrund  vorgegangen sind.

Joke


----------



## Rolk (25. Juni 2020)

Zwei Personen Ende 2017. Das wiegt diverse Straßenschlachten natürlich locker auf.^^


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Das waren in Halle und Hanau keine Straßenschlachten, sondern amokähnliche Terroranschläge.


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2020)

Halle, Hanau, Luebcke, Lichtenhagen. Und ich habe mich nicht mal angestrengt.

Kannst Du Deine maessig subtil vorgetragene Behauptung, es haette sich um Linke (also politisch motivierte Kriminalitaet) gehandelt, eigentlich irgendwie belegen? Denn die ermittelnden Behoerden sehen dafuer noch immer keine Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Linke demoliert alles, was anderen gehört. Ob das jetzt Hass auf Besitz ist oder was auch immer -- keine Ahnung.
> Diskutieren mit dem bringt eh nichts.
> Und der Rechte kloppt auf alles ein, was ihn nicht in den Kram passt. Das kann heute ein paar Migranten sein oder solche, die danach aussehen und morgen sind es dann Polizisten und am nächsten Tag zerstört er eine Bushaltestelle.
> Die sind für die Gesellschaft auch völlig verloren und mehr als in den Knast stecken kannst du nicht. Komischer Weise bekommen die aber immer wieder Bewährungsstrafen.
> Letztendlich muss die Gesellschaft mit solchen Typen leben und sie am Ende auch finanzieren.



Weder ist das eine links noch das andere rechts.


----------



## Metaltyp (26. Juni 2020)

Da ihr es geradezu beschwört, hier ein Zitat von Ernst Jandl oder "ertst jadl", wie ihn meine Fettfinger buchstabieren wollten. 
"Manche meinen: lechts und rinks kann man nicht velwechsern. Werch ein Illtum!"


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Am Montag gibt es bei FaktIst eine Diskussion zum Thema Polizeigewalt und Gewalt gegen Polizei.
Die Polizei - Freund, Feind und Opfer - Kein Respekt mehr auf der Strasse | MDR.DE


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juni 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Zwei Personen Ende 2017. Das wiegt diverse Straßenschlachten natürlich locker auf.^^



Seit Anfang der 2000er gab es diverse Straßenschlachten und großflächige Randale seitens Nazigruppierungen. Für die letzten paar Jahren sei da an die Randale in Chemnitz erinnert, an den Überfall auf Leipzig-Connewitz oder die Ausschreitungen beim "HoGeSa"-Aufmarsch in Köln. Und in den Jahren davor sind Nazis mit ihrem damaligen Konzept der "Autonomen Nationalisten" bzw. des "Nationalen Schwarzen Blocks" auch massiv auf Konfrontation mit der Polizei gegangen.
Es ist also nicht so, dass Straßenschlachten ein exklusiv linksautonomes Ding wären. Auch wenn es bei letzteren zahlenmäßig deutlich überwiegt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2020)

Es werden immer mehr, es kommen immer neue Details zum Vorschein und es ist and er Zeit, ordentlich aufzuräumen

*Geheimdienst findet Politikerliste bei rechtsextremem Reservisten*_
  Ein Ermittlungserfolg des MAD sorgt für Unruhe in den  Sicherheitsbehörden. 
Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen fanden Ermittler bei  einem Rechtsextremen 
Telefonnummern und Privatadressen von  Spitzenpolitikern. _
Bundeswehr: Ermittler finden Politiker-Liste bei rechtsextremem Reservisten - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2020)

Interessant, dass es sich eigentlich immer um Kampftruppen des Heeres sind (klar größte TSK, aber trotzdem)


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant, dass es sich eigentlich immer um Kampftruppen des Heeres sind (klar größte TSK, aber trotzdem)



Ich nehme an, dass die "ideologischen Gesinnungsanteile" in anderen TSK in etwa identisch sind. Da bilden sich aber vermutlich nicht so leicht subversive Strukturen im selben Umfang, deren möglicher Handlungsspielraum ist geringer - und deshalb wird dort nicht so genau hingeschaut.

Mal *sehr* grob vereinfacht, weil es natürlich nicht alle Stationierungen und Aufgabenfelder bei der Marine und der Luftwaffe abdeckt: Wenn man auf See ist, hat man an Bord vielleicht einen, schlimmstenfalls zwei Gesinnungsgenossen, mit denen man sich viel schwerer unbeobachtet während der Freiwache austauschen, radikalisieren und gegen die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung konspirieren kann, und jeder weitere Austausch mit der Peer-Group in der Freizeit erfährt eine Unterbrechung. Es gibt auf der Umsetzungsseite auch viel weniger Möglichkeiten, beispielsweise Waffen und Munition beiseite zu schaffen. 

Und, so ungern ich das sage: Das Heer ist die Teilstreitkraft ist die mit der geringsten Einstiegshürde und dem anteilig geringsten Spezialisierungsgrad. Es gibt in der Breite mehr Stoppelhopser, die tendenziell für simple und radikale Botschaften empfänglich sind und, wenn sie möglicherweise auch nicht selbst aktiv werden, zumindest als Unterstützer für die harten Fälle auftreten.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

Ist aber nicht der einzige Bereich, der ein riesiges Dunkelfeld hat. Missbrauchsfaelle in NRW: Hinweise auf 30.000 Tatverdaechtige | tagesschau.de
Da wird IT-Forensikern und Ermittlern die Arbeit erstmal nicht ausgehen.


Edit:
Bundesverfassungsgericht: Polizei durfte nicht ins Abgeordnetenbuero | tagesschau.de


> Es sei vom Bundesverfassungsgericht "im Interesse aller Abgeordneten" klargestellt worden, dass Mandatsträger in ihren Arbeitsräumen umfassend geschützt seien.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Rechtsextreme in der Truppe: Das KSK wird teilweise aufgeloest


> Verteidigungsministerin Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer greift zu drastischen Maßnahmen, um rechtsextreme Umtriebe beim Kommando Spezialkräfte zu unterbinden. Eine Kompanie wird aufgelöst, der Rest bekommt Bewährung, die Ausbildung wird reformiert. Auch die Kontrollen werden verschärft.



Wir werden sehen was das bringt, aber das Rotationsprinzip finde ich ansich nicht schlecht, damit kommt man auch mal in andere Verbände und kann sein Wissen auch teilen. Ich hab mit spezialisierten Kräften in der Ausbildung jedenfalls gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da sollten das Spezialkräfte auch können.


(OT: Das wäre im übrigen rechtlich zulässig DKK)


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

Wobei das mit dem Rotieren auch schief gehen kann. Gerade wenn Wirtschaftsberater von Mc. Kinsey etc. am Werk sind, wird gerne mal rum rotiert. 
Und am Ende weiß keiner mehr, wer wofür zuständig ist und wo welches Formular zu finden ist.

So kann man Behörden/Ämter bzw. Verwaltungen im allgemeinen auch am effektiven Arbeiten verhindern.

Da ist mir doch eine Sekretärin lieber, die seit 20 Jahren genau weiß, was wo liegt und auch die kleinen Tricks in den Anträgen kennt.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und, so ungern ich das sage: Das Heer ist die Teilstreitkraft ist die mit der geringsten Einstiegshürde und dem anteilig geringsten Spezialisierungsgrad. Es gibt in der Breite mehr Stoppelhopser, die tendenziell für simple und radikale Botschaften empfänglich sind und, wenn sie möglicherweise auch nicht selbst aktiv werden, zumindest als Unterstützer für die harten Fälle auftreten.



Das müsste ich eigentlich persönlich nehmen, vor allem als Panzeroffizier, aber ich kann dem halt einfach nur zustimmen. Wobei die Probleme einfach in der kompletten Struktur verankert sind.
Fehlende Kontrolle und fehlender Wille zur Kontrolle z.b.

Kurzes Beispiel.
Ich hab in meiner Sicherheitsüberprüfung wahrheitsgemäß angegeben Kontakt zu einem fremden Nachrichtendienst gehabt zu haben.
Das wurde vom MAD auch untersucht. 4 Jahre nach Verlängerung der SÜ und 18 Monate nach meinem Ausscheiden aus dem Dienst. 

Letztens hab ich einen ellenlangen Bericht über korporierte Offiziere und deren Gesinnung gelesen, die Typen repräsentieren all das was ich ablehne, tragen ihren scheiß aber für alle offen sichtbar und kein Vorgesetzter tut was dagegen. Das geht einfach nicht.
Wille zur Kontrolle. Wille zur Durchsetzung der Rechtsnormen. Und nicht nur blabla, brauch gute Beurteilung damit es weitergeht. Das KSK neu aufzustellen ist wohl ohne Alternative, aber auch dort, du musst halt Personen finden die gewisse Merkmale mitbringen, sonst kannst du das halt gleich sein lassen. Was da für Typen teilweise rumlaufen kannste Dir nicht vorstellen. Und das ist doch nicht seit gestern so - das geht soweit, dass man Nazi Anekdoten über das KSK in Büchern von Navy Seals findet, dort schildert der Autor, wie das KSK Lieder der Wehrmacht und der SS gespielt hat (in Afghanistan). (ich glaube es war RED CIRCLE: Amazon.de: Webb, Brandon, Mann, John David, Luttrell, Marcus: Fremdsprachige Buecher)

Wenn man etwas nicht sehen will, bzw. die Meinung, dass die Notwendigkeit die potentielle Gefahr überwiegt, vorherrscht, dann entstehen solche Probleme und der größte Fehler den AKK jetzt begehen könnte, wäre zu glauben, das Problem beschränke sich nur auf das KSK. Gerade jetzt sollte man jedem mit Führungsverantwortung in Uniform sehr sehr deutlich machen, dass wegkucken wesentlich negativer für die eigene Karriere ist als ja unauffällig und möglichst im besten Licht erscheinend dazustehen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das mit dem Rotieren auch schief gehen kann. Gerade wenn Wirtschaftsberater von Mc. Kinsey etc. am Werk sind, wird gerne mal rum rotiert.
> Und am Ende weiß keiner mehr, wer wofür zuständig ist und wo welches Formular zu finden ist.



Braucht keine Firma, solche selbst ernannten "externen Berater",

verballern nur sinnlos Geld,

und sind letztendlich auch nur Kaffeesatzleser.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das mit dem Rotieren auch schief gehen kann.


Wir reden hier aber von anderen Fähigkeiten, stell es dir lieber mal vor als hättest du plötzlich einen Nationalspieler in der Kreisliga.

@hoffgang
Zufällig einen Link zum Bericht?


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2020)

Das war dann mal weg: 48.000 Schuss Munition und 62 Kilogramm Sprengstoff verschwunden, Teilaufloesung der KSK beschlossen.

EDIT: Zu langsam.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt sollte man jedem mit Führungsverantwortung in Uniform sehr sehr deutlich machen, dass wegkucken wesentlich negativer für die eigene Karriere ist als ja unauffällig und möglichst im besten Licht erscheinend dazustehen.



Problem ist eher, wenn die nicht nur wegschauen, sondern selbst extremistisch veranlagt sind. 
Und das mit dem "guten Licht" sehe ich nicht als Problem. Schließlich können die auch so einfach mit dem Finger auf die Leute unter ihnen zeigen um den eigenen Kopf zu retten. (ala VW)


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Zum Glück gibt es nicht nur den Dienstweg um Missstände aufzuzeigen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

Nicht ohne Grund wird der Reformprozess, nicht von einem Heeres-Mann, sondern von einem Beauftragten der Marine überwacht.



			
				https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/inland/rechtsextreme-in-der-truppe-das-ksk-wird-teilweise-aufgeloest-16839731.html schrieb:
			
		

> "Wer nicht beweise, dass er Teil der Lösung ist, ist Teil des Problems"


Wobei dieser Satz auch bei anderen Themen wie Rassismus gültig ist.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Problem ist eher, wenn die nicht nur wegschauen, sondern selbst extremistisch veranlagt sind.
> Und das mit dem "guten Licht" sehe ich nicht als Problem. Schließlich können die auch so einfach mit dem Finger auf die Leute unter ihnen zeigen um den eigenen Kopf zu retten. (ala VW)



Ich hab genug Generalstabsoffiziere erlebt denen der Konflikt über etwas weit weit weniger wichtig war als die eigene Beurteilung, gerade dann wenn es um die Kommandeursverwendung geht.
Diese hat bei der weiteren Karriere und der echt geringen Chance auf den Generalsrang nun mal eine herausgestellte Bedeutung. 

Ich will nicht auf diese Gruppe zeigen und sagen "Die sind schuld", ich hab sehr gute Kameraden welche diesen Weg gerade gehen. Aber es gibt ein System welches denjenigen bevorzugt der ohne Aufsehen sehr gute Leistungen vorweist und denjenigen benachteiligt der ebendies nicht tut. Und wenn minimale Unterschiede in der Beurteilung eben die Gefahr bedeuten, dass man "nur" Oberst wird, dann fördert das nicht unbedingt die richtigen Qualitäten. Einige widerstehen dem, einige nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

Wobei das bei der Polizei auch nicht anders ist. Da darf für die Beurteilung, welche für die Beförderung bzw. Stufenanhebung relevant ist, auch nur ein gewisser Teil der Dienstgruppe positiv bewertet werden, egal wie die Arbeit war. 
Zumal es auch dann zu wenig Stellen in den höheren Kommissarsgraden gibt und im höheren Dienst sieht es ganz schlecht aus. 
Für die IT-Fachkräfte hat man da immer noch keine Lösung gefunden, denn mit Master könnte man eigentlich in den höheren Dienst eingruppiert werden, was natürlich auch zu einer höheren Besoldung führt. 
Ist gerade beim umkämpften Arbeitsmarkt in dem Bereich ein Eigentor.
Zumal halt auch für die schon eingestellten Leute dadurch nicht viel Perspektive geboten wird.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

MWn ist Master=höherer Dienst im ÖD, hast du eine Quelle dazu? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das müsste ich eigentlich persönlich nehmen, vor allem als Panzeroffizier, aber ich kann dem halt einfach nur zustimmen.



Das ist schon in Ordnung, ich habe mich ja als überqualifizierte und kampftauglich gemachte Blitzbirne praktisch selbst abgewertet.
Es sagt ja auch keiner, dass alle dumm wären und keiner was dazulernt, aber politische Bildung und ethische Entwicklung finden nun einmal maximal während der Grundausbildung in Form von Ankreuztests statt.



> Kurzes Beispiel.
> Ich hab in meiner Sicherheitsüberprüfung wahrheitsgemäß angegeben Kontakt zu einem fremden Nachrichtendienst gehabt zu haben.
> Das wurde vom MAD auch untersucht. 4 Jahre nach Verlängerung der SÜ und 18 Monate nach meinem Ausscheiden aus dem Dienst.



Oh ja, vermutlich könnten wir da stundenlang Anekdote austauschen und Sparanus macht auch mit.

Ich habe bei meiner ersten SÜ wahrheitsgemäß bejaht, dass nächste Angehörige im Dienst von staatlichen Organisationen von Nationen nach Annex A gestanden und sich zu diesem Zweck auch längere Zeit in besagter Nationen aufgehalten haben. Dem Kameraden vom MAD sind sichtbar die Gesichtszüge entgleist, was ich ihm aufgrund meiner gerade erfolgten Stationierung nicht verdenken konnte - aber der Knackpunkt ist eben, dass die SÜ überhaupt erst *danach* erfolgte.
Und die anfängliche hektische Betriebsamkeit muss auch alsbald erlahmt sein, denn ich habe nie mehr davon gehört. Nach Jahren (!) deutete dann mal ein bekannter Ex-MAD-Oberstarkstromhebel an, dass nach langer Aktenruhe mehr oder weniger ausgewürfelt worden wäre, ob ich hinreichend zuverlässig bin; außerdem wäre ja _seitdem kein Anlass zur Besorgnis aufgekommen_. Preisfrage: Was, wenn doch? 

Was für Typen mein KSK unterwegs sind, kann ich mir übrigens durchaus vorstellen - da gab es jeden Unfug außer gemeinschaftliches Duschen nur mit Sturmhaube, wie ja mal ein bekanntes Nachrichtenmagazin meinte. Allerdings ist mir damals nichts politisch Bedenkliches aufgefallen, außer vielleicht der einen oder anderen randständigen Bemerkung.
Erst als ich später als Ausbilder von Kaserne zu Kaserne durchgereicht wurde, habe ich Sachen gesehen und erlebt, die damals kein Schwein interessierten, die aber Frau AKK nun vehement aufklären lassen will, nachdem die Fäkalien den Ventilator bereits passiert haben.

Nur wird das, wie du ganz richtig sagst, so nicht funktionieren. Da kann Aufklärung und Reform noch so sehr erklärte Chefsache sein - wenn auf sämtlichen Ebenen darunter nicht konsequent mitgespielt wird, verpufft das einfach.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner ersten SÜ wahrheitsgemäß bejaht, dass nächste Angehörige im Dienst von staatlichen Organisationen von Nationen nach Annex A gestanden und sich zu diesem Zweck auch längere Zeit in besagter Nationen aufgehalten haben. Dem Kameraden vom MAD sind sichtbar die Gesichtszüge entgleist, was ich ihm aufgrund meiner gerade erfolgten Stationierung nicht verdenken konnte - aber der Knackpunkt ist eben, dass die SÜ überhaupt erst *danach* erfolgte.
> Und die anfängliche hektische Betriebsamkeit muss auch alsbald erlahmt sein, denn ich habe nie mehr davon gehört. Nach Jahren (!) deutete dann mal ein bekannter Ex-MAD-Oberstarkstromhebel an, dass nach langer Aktenruhe mehr oder weniger ausgewürfelt worden wäre, ob ich hinreichend zuverlässig bin; außerdem wäre ja _seitdem kein Anlass zur Besorgnis aufgekommen_. Preisfrage: Was, wenn doch?



Wobei ein Bekannter mal meinte, ihm hat ein Bekannter erzählt, dass so eine große angelegte Sicherheitsüberprüfung bis zu 100.000€ kostet. 
Wenn die Behörde dafür so viel ausgibt, will die dann wohl nicht, dass da irgendwelche "Kleinigkeiten" rauskommen. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> MWn ist Master=höherer Dienst im ÖD, hast du eine Quelle dazu? Würde mich mal interessieren.



Wie meinst du genau?

Die Eingruppierung richtet sich immer nach der Stellenausschreibung. Die Behörde hat da bei der Einstellung null Spielraum.
Wobei es da zum Teil noch Zulagen gibt: Fachkraeftemangel: Bund lockt IT-Experten mit Zulagen und satten Praemien | heise online

Ich warte erstmal bis meine SÜ durch ist und ich eine feste Zusage hab. Dann werde ich mal schauen, was sich da noch bezüglich Weiterqualifikation und Gehalt verhandeln lässt.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> MWn ist Master=höherer Dienst im ÖD, hast du eine Quelle dazu? Würde mich mal interessieren.



Wenn der Master als Bedingung ausgeschrieben wird, ist die Stelle in den höheren Dienst einzugruppieren. Wenn aber nur der BA verlangt wird und sich ein MA bewirbt, hat dieser keinen Anspruch auf den höheren Dienst.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn der Master als Bedingung ausgeschrieben wird, ist die Stelle in den höheren Dienst einzugruppieren. Wenn aber nur der BA verlangt wird und sich ein MA bewirbt, hat dieser keinen Anspruch auf den höheren Dienst.



Und genau das ist eben das Problem. Es wird fast nichts was als Master ausgeschrieben.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2020)

Da wo man ihn braucht schon. Im technischen Bereich braucht man ihn nur vielfach nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal bis meine SÜ durch ist und ich eine feste Zusage hab. Dann werde ich mal schauen, was sich da noch bezüglich Weiterqualifikation und Gehalt verhandeln lässt.



Willst du zum CIR oder zu einer Polizeibehörde?


----------



## keinnick (30. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist eben das Problem. Es wird fast nichts was als Master ausgeschrieben.


Ich weiß nicht wonach oder wo Du suchst, aber die Aussage so stimmt nicht. Du kannst ja u. a. mal bei Interamt nachsehen. Evtl. bringst Du eben Qualitäten mit, die in der freien Wirtschaft eher gefragt sind. Der ÖD ist nicht automatisch immer die erste Wahl, auch wenn er zweifelsohne seine Vorteile hat.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Danke seahawk genau das hatte ich mit meiner Aussage gemeint. War vlt nicht deutlich genug.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du kannst ja u. a. mal bei Interamt nachsehen.



Danke für den Tipp, hab ich gerade mal ausprobiert. 
Kamen jetzt 5 Treffer, von denen nur die Projektmanangerstelle einen Master erfordert ist. Und bei denen in BW hatte man mal wieder einen häufig anzutreffenden Medienbruch, wo man erstmal eine PDF herunterladen musste, um Infos über die Stelle zu bekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2020)

Strack-Zimmermann ueber KSK: "Bin sprachlos, dass dies bislang nicht passiert ist."

Erschreckend was da bei der Bundeswehr abgeht. Wir werden über eine Demilitarisierung Deutschlands reden müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2020)

Och ja jetzt kommt wieder unser seahawk der links von der Linkspartei steht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir werden über eine Demilitarisierung Deutschlands reden müssen.



Nö, müssen wir nicht. Man muss nur die paar Spinner aussortieren, die sich überall in der Gesellschaft verstecken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, müssen wir nicht. Man muss nur die paar Spinner aussortieren, die sich überall in der Gesellschaft verstecken.


Es wäre auch billiger die Bundeswehr einfach einzustampfen.
Habe nichts dagegen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es wäre auch billiger die Bundeswehr einfach einzustampfen.
> Habe nichts dagegen.



Du kannst den Weg gehen, der Costa Rica gegangen ist. Die haben ihr Militär abgeschafft und gesagt, dass sie ab jetzt neutral sind.
Das funktioniert für Deutschland aber nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst den Weg gehen, der Costa Rica gegangen ist. Die haben ihr Militär abgeschafft und gesagt, dass sie ab jetzt neutral sind.
> Das funktioniert für Deutschland aber nicht.


Wieso nicht?
Man kann es auch einfach wie die Schweiz machen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Man kann es auch einfach wie die Schweiz machen.



Dann bring die Forderung mal in den Bundestag ein.
Die Linke versucht auch immer wieder die Regierung davon zu überzeugen aus der Nato auszutreten.
Bisher gab es keine Mehrheit dafür.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es wäre auch billiger die Bundeswehr einfach einzustampfen.
> Habe nichts dagegen.



Ist ja auch nicht so, dass Bundeswehrstandorte ein Wirtschaftsfaktor in etlichen Regionen wären oder die 182.000 Soldaten und rund 80.000 zivilen Mitarbeiter irgendwelche Kosten verursachen würden, wenn sie sich zu den bereits existieren 2.853.000 Millionen Arbeitslosen gesellen.

Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und beispielsweise auch die Feuerwehr einstampfen. Schließlich brennt's ja nicht ständig und wenn mal Feurio gibt, der Keller voll läuft oder ein Baum unglücklich fällt, kann auch der Bürger selbst tätig werden. Werkzeug und Eimer sind bitte bei DJKuhpisse abzuholen, da er einschlägige Vorerfahrung hat: Schon bei Hochwasser standen bekanntlich er und seine jetzige Abschlussklasse bis Oberkante Unterlippe in der Brühe, während die Bundeswehr sich die Eier schaukelte.

Und wenn es dann doch, was das Fliegende Spaghettimonster verhüten möge, zu einer kriegerischen Auseinandersetzung kommen sollte, stellt sich DJKuhpisse dem Widersacher entgegen und erläutert ihm, dass sich das Ganze doch überhaupt nicht rechnet, worauf sicherlich sämtliche Kampfhandlungen eingestellt werden. War ja bisher immer der Fall.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht so, dass Bundeswehrstandorte ein Wirtschaftsfaktor in etlichen Regionen wären oder die 182.000 Soldaten und rund 80.000 zivilen Mitarbeiter irgendwelche Kosten verursachen würden, wenn sie sich zu den bereits existieren 2.853.000 Millionen Arbeitslosen gesellen.


Milchmädchenrechnung

Was kosten den Staat ein Bundeswehrsoldat mit Ausrüstung und was ein Arbeitsloser?
- Etat des Kriegsministers  2020:  45 Milliarden für 184.000  Kämpfende
- Etat Arbeitslosengeld I und II: 28.5 Milliarden für knapp 5 Millionen Leistngsempfangende

Und jetzt stell Dir einmal vor, diese 184.000 bestens ausgebildeten Spezialisten und hoch intelligenten Bundeswehrsoldaten würden anstatt Kriegsspiele zu machen und faschistische Netzwerke aufzubauen, produktiv in diesem Staate arbeiten. Ein Traum. Pro Bundeswehrsoldat gibt es knapp 250.000,-€ Kosten. Da lässt sich was mit machen, oder?

Stattdessen bauen wir Atombomben aus den Abfällen der Kernkraftwerke (Die besten Anreicherungszentrifugen stehen auf deutschem Boden), nutzt autonome bewaffnete Drohnen und geben jedem Deutschen eine Waffe zur Selbstverteidigung, wie es die Schweiz macht, in der auch jeder ehemalige Soldat seine Waffe zuhause hat. Für jeden Deutschen eine verpflichtende Grundwehrzeit von 3 Monaten zur Einführung in Waffenkunde und die Nutzung von Sprengstoffen und dann dann soll der phöse Russe mal kommen. Meine Prognose: Der wird nie kommen


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2020)

Die 45 Milliarden fließen ja nicht zu den 184.000 Soldaten.
Da gibt es auch noch Firmen und Berater, die ebenfalls Geld bekommen.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was kosten die Staat ein Bundeswehrsoldat mit Ausrüstung und was ein Arbeitsloser?
> - Etat des Kriegsministers  2020:  45 Milliarden für 184.000  Kämpfende



... plus 80.000 Zivilbedienstete, die alle brav Steuern zahlen; einschließlich Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung, die auch oder sogar primär zivile Nutzen hat und der Unterhalt von Immobilien, die auch nach Wegfall ihrer jetzigen Funktion unterhalten werden müssen (Man kann ja nicht alle ehemaligen Militäranlagen an Betreiber von Darknet-Rechenzentren verpachten ... ) und als lokale Wirtschaftsfaktoren wegfallen, wodurch manche Gemeinden und dortige Gewerbetreibende, ebenso wie überhaupt alle Zulieferer der Bw in Schwulitäten kämen - was die Zahl derer, die sich deswegen zu den Leistungsempfängern gesellen, noch weiter erhöht.



> Etat Arbeitslosengeld I und II: 28.5 Milliarden für knapp 5 Millionen Leistngsempfangende



Das Problem mit Milchmädchenrechnungen ist, dass sie zumeist beim Liter und beim Groschen aufhören, sich aber ausbauen lassen.
Was ist besser: Einen Euro ausgeben, der dann einfach nur weg ist, oder 2 Euro ausgeben, aber aktiven und passiven Nutzen davon zu haben und 50 Cent wieder herein zu bekommen?



> Stattdessen bauen wir Atombomben aus den Abfällen der Karnkraftwerke (Die besten Anreicherungszentrifugen stehen auf deutschem Boden), nutzt autonome bewaffnete Drohnen und geben jedem Deutschen eine Waffe zur Selbstverteidigung, wie es die Schweiz macht, in der auch jeder ehemalige Soldat seine Waffe zuhause hat.



Ich möchte es vorsichtig formulieren: Ich bin mir sehr, sehr sehr unsicher, ob noch mehr Kernwaffen, noch mehr distanzierte Tötungskapazität und Kriegswaffen in Privathaushalten angesichts der derzeitigen weltweiten und nationalen Stimmungslage eine gute Idee sind.

Selbst wenn wir einmal so tun, als würde jede Bundesbürger sowohl zivil verantwortungsvoll damit umgehen als auch dadurch vollumfänglich wehrfähig sein, sehe ich es doch beispielsweise kritisch, Bundesbürger nach dreimonatiger Wehrausbildung ins Ausland zu schicken, damit sie dort - sagen wir mal - der Ermordung von Zivilisten durch Leute entgegen wirken, die gewiss nicht weniger bekloppt sind als Säbelrassler in westlichen Nationen.
Auch mit Unterstützung durch Drohnen und Kernwaffen, deren Zweckmäßigkeit ich übrigens in diesem Anwendungsfall ebenfalls sehr kritisch sehe, könnte bei besagten Bürgern eine gewisse Überforderung mit der Gesamtsituation entstehen.



> Für jeden Deutschen eine verpflichtende Grundwehrzeit von 3 Monaten zur Einführung in Waffenkunde und die Nutzung von Sprengstoffen und dann dann soll der phöse Russe mal kommen. Meine Prognose: Der wird nie kommen



Was zukünftige weltpolitische Entwicklungen angeht, bin ich persönlich absolut ideologiefrei und ergebnisoffen. Sollte es beispielsweise einst so kommen, dass Krauts zusammen mit den Russkis eine Gaspipeline vor marodierenden Freischärlern der kollabierten USA beschützen müssen, wäre das unsererseits immer noch eine Aufgabe der Bundeswehr, bei der weder Kernwaffen, noch Drohnen, noch rudimentär ausgebildete Bürgersoldaten sonderlich hilfreich sind.

Die Schweiz kann sich solche Späße leisten, weil sie hauptsächlich dadurch geschützt wird, seit Jahrzehnten total neutral sowohl ehrlich und ethisch erworbenes Vermögen als auch Blutgeld gleichermaßen treu aufzubewahren. Ob der Schweizer eine Knifte im Schrank hat und alle Jubeljahre mal eine Auffrischung bekommt, wo an dieser das gefährliche Ende ist, hat zumindest in den letzten Weltkriegen keinerlei Rolle bei Erwägungen gespielt, ob man die Neutralität der Schweiz nun respektiert oder nicht. Bei anderen neutralen Nationen wurde bei solchen Gelegenheiten einfach durchmarschiert.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Man kann es auch einfach wie die Schweiz machen.


Die Schweiz hat auch ein Militär.

Außerdem stellt euch vor es hätte im Zweiten Weltkrieg kein US Militär und keine Rote Armee gegeben, ja beide auch nicht super sauber, aber stellt euch vor was passiert wäre.



Der Anmerkung von Rk muss ich teilweise zustimmen, Militär als Wirtschaftsfaktor ist vielleicht für einige wichtig, aber wirklich eine Milchmädchenrechnung.
Das Militär ist so anzusehen wie eine Feuerwehr, wenn es brennt sind wir bereit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich möchte es vorsichtig formulieren: Ich bin mir sehr, sehr sehr unsicher, ob noch mehr Kernwaffen, noch mehr distanzierte Tötungskapazität und Kriegswaffen in Privathaushalten angesichts der derzeitigen weltweiten und nationalen Stimmungslage eine gute Idee sind.


Dazu müsste man zuerst Ziele definieren. Ich bin inzwischen, sehe ich bestimmte Probleme in der Welt, zynisch geworden und halte Waffeneinsatz in bestimmten Regionen für eine Reaktion der Mutter Gaia. 

Das ist, mit dem Bier auf dem Sofo liegend ziemlich vermessen gegenüber den armen krepierenden Menschen, aber mit meiner sichtlich überzeichneten Antwort auf Deinen Beitrag, hoffentlich erkennbar sarkastisch und zynisch. So sind alte verzweifelte Menschen, die Veränderungen ablehnen.

Nebenbei bemerkt unterschlägst Du geflissentlich, dass die einen Kosten für 184.000 Menschen sind (ja gut, gerne mit 80.000 Zivilabgestellten, also 265000) und auf der anderen Seite fast zwanzig mal mehr Menschen mit der Häflte der Bezüge klar kommen muss. Wir haben entsprechend fast einen Faktor 40 zwischen den Kosten eines Angestellten des Kriegsministeriums gegenüber den verteilten Almosen am unbeschäftigten Ende. 

Nun stell Dir mal für, wir hätten für 5 Milliarden pro Jahr Kernwaffen, für 5 Milliarden Drohnen und für 5 Milliarden Waffenverteilungen in der Bevölkerung, alles Geld, was in den Wirtschaftskreislauf zurückfließt und würden die anderen 30 Milliarden zum Aufbau von moderner Industrie nutzen.


----------



## Slezer (1. Juli 2020)

Jetzt machen die vielen Rechtschreibfehler einen Sinn. Du trinkst um 11.30uhr Bier auf dem sofo.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Jetzt machen die vielen Rechtschreibfehler einen Sinn. Du trinkst um 11.30uhr Bier auf dem sofo.



Hast du keinen "sofo"? 

(Hab rs Probleme, musste aber sein )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2020)

- Offtopic -


Tengri86 schrieb:


> ...


Einfach nicht aufregen und am besten nicht zitieren, dann werde ich mit bestimmtem SPAM auch nicht behelligt. Danke


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Btt:
Terroranschlag am Breitscheidplatz: Zweifel am Alleingang Amris | tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, müssen wir nicht. Man muss nur die paar Spinner aussortieren, die sich überall in der Gesellschaft verstecken.



Nur zieht die Bundeswehr diese Spinner einfach schon grundsätzlich an, aber schlimm ist halt, dass hier die Führung solches Gedankengut auch noch verbreitet und zumindest wissend duldete. Solche Sonderkräfte sind ein eingeschworener Haufen, müssen sie auch sein, aber mal wieder war die Führung auf dem rechten Auge blind und ich sehe nicht wie das besser werden soll, wenn sogar die Offiziere in so einer herausgestellten Einheit massive Defizite bei der Grundgesetztreue zeigen. Die Frage ist halt zu stellen ab wann eine solche Armee zu einer Gefahr für die innere Sicherheit wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nur zieht die Bundeswehr diese Spinner einfach schon grundsätzlich an, aber schlimm ist halt, dass hier die Führung solches Gedankengut auch noch verbreitet und zumindest wissend duldete. Solche Sonderkräfte sind ein eingeschworener Haufen, müssen sie auch sein, aber mal wieder war die Führung auf dem rechten Auge blind und ich sehe nicht wie das besser werden soll, wenn sogar die Offiziere in so einer herausgestellten Einheit massive Defizite bei der Grundgesetztreue zeigen. Die Frage ist halt zu stellen ab wann eine solche Armee zu einer Gefahr für die innere Sicherheit wird.


Das Militär zieht immer radikale Kräfte an, weil die da den Waffengebrauch lernen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nur zieht die Bundeswehr diese Spinner einfach schon grundsätzlich an.


Darum ist eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht so wichtig. Damit kommt Demokratie in den Verein, weil ein Bevölkerungsquerschnitt vertreten ist. Ich bin weiterhin für das soziale Jahr für alle, sei es beim Bund, bei mTHW, Krankenhaus oder sonst so. Von mir aus auch ein halbes Jahr. Erfahrungsgemäß hilft das allen Schulabgängern bei der eigenen Persönlichkeitsentwicklung und der Auswahl des folgenden Bildungs- und arbeitsweges.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Btt:
> Terroranschlag am Breitscheidplatz: Zweifel am Alleingang Amris | tagesschau.de


Da scheint es viele Ungereimtheiten zu geben. Für mich bleibt die Frage offen, ob im kleiner Kreise weniger Entscheider billigend in Kauf genommen wurde, dass ein Anschlag passierte, weil es in die politische Agenda passte. Ich wehre mich noch, solche Gedanken zuzulassen, sie kommen aber immer häufiger und zu vielen Gelegenheiten. Es bracht dafür keine große Verschwörung, da reichen Einzelpersonen in bestimmten Positionen. Und wenn man die größe rechter Netzwerke bewertet, ist das nicht unwahrscheinlich. 
Hatte Anis Amri bei seiner Flucht doch ein Handy bei sich? | Telepolis


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

Wenigstens hat Rotkaeppchen eine Entschuldigung: Sie unterstützt einen traditionellen deutschen Industriezweig, während sie sich mit den Problemen der Welt auseinandersetzt. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt unterschlägst Du geflissentlich, dass die einen Kosten für 184.000 Menschen sind (ja gut, gerne mit 80.000 Zivilabgestellten, also 265000) und auf der anderen Seite fast zwanzig mal mehr Menschen mit der Häflte der Bezüge klar kommen muss. Wir haben entsprechend fast einen Faktor 40 zwischen den Kosten eines Angestellten des Kriegsministeriums gegenüber den verteilten Almosen am unbeschäftigten Ende.



Ja, aber doch nur so lange, wie man die sog. "Almosenempfänger" nicht als vierte Teilstreitkraft in die Bundeswehr eingliedert und die Ausgaben dem Verteidigungsbudget zuschlägt!
Null Arbeitslosigkeit in Deutschland. Die Bundeswehr ist noch mehr Querschnitt der Gesellschaft. Die Verteidigungsausgaben überschreiten endlich die geforderten 2 Prozent *und* dienen gleichzeitig sozialen Zwecken! Und man hat Millionen Befehlsempfänger, die man an der Heimatfront einsetzen kann. Die Menschen streuen wieder Blumen, wenn Soldaten der "Kuschelwaffe" aufmarschieren, um in der Pflege zu helfen, Parks und Straßen sauber zu halten und bei zunehmenden Naturkatastrophen einzuschreiten. Und wenn - Seine Nudeligkeit sei davor! - es mal Krieg gibt, können sich die sog. Berufsmörder aller anderen Teilstreitkräfte voll auf ihre Aufgabe konzentrieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2020)

Stimmt, die 2% Grenze der Nato sollte man immer im Kopf haben. Also dringend alle Arbeitslosen und deren Bezahlung über das Verteidigungsministerium laufen lassen. Dann heißen die "Angestellten" ehemaligen Hartz IVler dann "Heimatschutz", ähnlich den USA. Das technische Hilfswerk auch gleich integreiren. Ja, das sollte man diskutieren, da kommen wir mit einem Schlag von 1,2% auf 1,8%. Sehr guter Ansatz, da kommt man nur mit Bier drauf!

_- Offtopic -_


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat Rotkaeppchen eine Entschuldigung: Sie unterstützt einen traditionellen deutschen Industriezweig


Ergänzung: Einem regionalem traditionellem Handwerksbereich, ich bevorzuge Bio Biere, weil die in Ruhe reifen und nicht mit Enzymen zum Ergebnis gebracht werden. Grauenvoll, wenn man ein typisches 3-Tage Industriebier mit einem vier Wochen gereiftem Handwerksbier vergleicht.
https://www.stoertebeker.com/stortebeker-brauspezialitaten

Und ja, so manche Themen lassen sich nur noch nach einer Dosis Störtebeker ertragen


Nachtrag: Etwas zum Schmunzel:
Der Postillon: Bundeswehrskandal! Soldat ohne jegliche Verbindung zu rechtsextremen Netzwerken schlich sich in Truppe ein


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2020)

Die Realität ist aber, dass da "draussen" überall gehörige Spinner an der Macht sind.

Die Republik wird ja schon von einem Verbündeten oberschräg angemacht, fast erpresst, weil sie zu wenig für Verteidigung ausgibt(!!!)

Jetzt stell sich mal einer vor, wir wären nicht in einem Verteidigungsbündnis und so einem faschistoiden Oberarsch wie Putin, Trump, Bolsanaro oder Xi Jinping, um mal die "Wichtigsten" zu nennen, geht der Lampenschirm durch.

Ne, ne, da drücke ich als braver Steuerzahler lieber mal ein paar Euro mehr ab und hab da ne eigene Truppe in Form der Bundeswehr im Garten stehen.

Tatsache ist, dass dank Nato und auch EU wir jetzt in D. 75 Jahre Frieden haben, mithin einer der längsten Friedensperioden überhaupt, seit sich Menschen als Deutsch bezeichnen.

Sind wir doch froh, dass es so ist und dass es auch noch lange so bleibt.

Selbst den ärmsten Schluckern hier, die es leider auch noch gibt und was auch nicht in Ordnung ist, geht es vielfach besser als dem Normalbürger in einen schwarzafrikanischem Land.

Dafür sollte man auch ein wenig Dankbarkeit haben und Demut zeigen.

just my 2 cents


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Auch im kleinen sieht es nicht besser aus:
Gruenes Gewoelbe: Veraltete UEberwachungstechnik schon 2018 festgestellt  | MDR.DE

Wobei man vermuten kann, dass die Täter beim Einbruch am 25. November 2019 halt dieses Insiderwissen über die unbrauchbare Technik hatten.

Edit: 
Nach aktuellem Stand wird gegen 4 Mitarbeiter ermittelt.
Welche Rolle spielte das Wachpersonal beim Einbruch in das Gruene Gewoelbe? | MDR.DE


Edit2:
Neubesetzung beim saechsischen Verfassungsschutz wirft viele Fragen auf | MDR.DE
Dirk-Martin Christian: Rechter Bremser (neues-deutschland.de)


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Realität ist aber, dass da "draussen" überall gehörige Spinner an der Macht sind.
> 
> Die Republik wird ja schon von einem Verbündeten oberschräg angemacht, fast erpresst, weil sie zu wenig für Verteidigung ausgibt(!!!)
> 
> ...


Ich liebe diese Vergleiche mit Afrika. Selbst wenn wir von Russland besetzt wären würde es uns besser gehen, als dem Afrikaner. Also Armee auflösen im Vergleich ist es ja nicht so schlimm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das müsste ich eigentlich persönlich nehmen, vor allem als Panzeroffizier, aber ich kann dem halt einfach nur zustimmen. Wobei die Probleme einfach in der kompletten Struktur verankert sind.



Die Struktur ist halt das Problem. Verteidigung der freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung steht zwar bei der Bundeswehr irgendwo in der Präambel, hat aber nichts mit dem Alltag und nichts mit den Beförderungsstrukturen zu tun. Wenn man aber einen Verein, dessen Spitze zur Gründung mit Nazis besetzt wurde und der bevorzug Fans von Law&Order sowie ""Patrioten"" anzieht, sich selbst überlässt, dann ist es vollkommen selbstverständlich, dass rechtsextreme Tendenzen nicht ausgesiebt, sondern über alle Ebenen hinweg verstetigt werden. Naheliegenderweise hat man weiter oben intelligenteres Personal, dass besser beurteilen kann, was es in der Öffentlichkeit und was nur hinter verschlossenen Türen sagt, aber es ist praktisch unvermeidbar, dass der Faschisten-Anteil auch in den höchsten Rängen der Bundeswehr deutlich über dem Bevökerungsschnitt liegt. Die einzige potentielle Gegenmaßnahme ist das politische Aufsichtspersonal, aber wir hatten ja gerade erst die Diskussion, dass Verteidigungsminister und Wehrbeauftragter "aus der Truppe" kommen (also Teil des Problems) sein sollen, weil sonst niemand geeignet sein kann...

Viel wichtiger wäre in meinen Augen, dass man die Auswirkungen begrenzt. Man wird eben keine Armee ohne Rechtsextreme hinbekommen. Aber eine Armee, in der das bemerkte (!) Verschwinden größerer Mengen Sprengstoff nicht untersucht wird, die muss nun wirklich nicht sein.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ein Bekannter mal meinte, ihm hat ein Bekannter erzählt, dass so eine große angelegte Sicherheitsüberprüfung bis zu 100.000€ kostet.



Was ziemlich traurig wäre, wenn man bedenkt dass dafür nur BW-eigenes Personal benötigt wird und viele der in letzter Zeit durch die Medien geisternden Rechtsextreme in/aus der Bundeswehr von privaten Recherche-Kolloquien relativ leicht in der Freizeit ermittelt wurden.




seahawk schrieb:


> Da wo man ihn braucht schon. Im technischen Bereich braucht man ihn nur vielfach nicht.



ÖD kann auch Master ausschreiben, wo man nicht braucht. Ich habe in meiner Bekanntschaft jemanden, der für ein Amt arbeitet und dessen Kollegen mussten laut Ausschreibung irgend ein Studium mitbringen. Also "Master" "Ja", aber "Wissen aus Master brauchen" "Nein".




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Für jeden Deutschen eine verpflichtende Grundwehrzeit von 3 Monaten zur Einführung in Waffenkunde und die Nutzung von Sprengstoffen und dann dann soll der phöse Russe mal kommen. Meine Prognose: Der wird nie kommen



Die Bundeswehr beschäftigt sich seit 30 Jahren weniger mit dem bösen Russen, als mit Diktatoren, Terroristen und Piraten rund um den Globus. Man kann viele dieser Einsätze kritisieren, aber wenn die viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt auf finanziellen Gründen nicht mehr in der Lage ist, bei internationalen Krisen einzugreifen, wer soll dann überhaupt noch UN-Mandate umsetzen?




Mahoy schrieb:


> ... plus 80.000 Zivilbedienstete, die alle brav Steuern zahlen; einschließlich Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung, die auch oder sogar primär zivile Nutzen hat und der Unterhalt von Immobilien, die auch nach Wegfall ihrer jetzigen Funktion unterhalten werden müssen (Man kann ja nicht alle ehemaligen Militäranlagen an Betreiber von Darknet-Rechenzentren verpachten ... ) und als lokale Wirtschaftsfaktoren wegfallen, wodurch manche Gemeinden und dortige Gewerbetreibende, ebenso wie überhaupt alle Zulieferer der Bw in Schwulitäten kämen - was die Zahl derer, die sich deswegen zu den Leistungsempfängern gesellen, noch weiter erhöht.



Egal, wie lange du diese Liste noch fortsetzt: Am Ende steht eine Summe, die schon heute der Staat zahlt. Die gleiche Summe in der gleichen Region in etwas sinnvollers zustecken, wird also immer ein volkswirtschaftlicher Gewinn sein.



> Ich möchte es vorsichtig formulieren: Ich bin mir sehr, sehr sehr unsicher, ob noch mehr Kernwaffen, noch mehr distanzierte Tötungskapazität und Kriegswaffen in Privathaushalten angesichts der derzeitigen weltweiten und nationalen Stimmungslage eine gute Idee sind.



Kernwaffen in Privathaushalten könnten das Problem mit dem Klimawandel (und mit der Menschheit allgemein) recht schnell lösen  .
Allerdings beinhaltet eine auf Ex-Wehrpflichtigen basierende Verteidigung nicht die Verteilung von Waffen. Die können außerhalb des Ernstfalls weiterhin ... äh ... "erstmals"? ... zentral unter Verschluss gelagert werden.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum ist eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht so wichtig. Damit kommt Demokratie in den Verein, weil ein Bevölkerungsquerschnitt vertreten ist.



Demokratie kommt dadurch ganz sicher nicht zusammen, es sei denn die Kompanie stimmt künftig darüber ab, ob marschiert oder Bier getrunken wird. Und eine Wehrpflicht ändert auch nicht wahnsinnig viel am Problem in den oberen Rängen, denn die kannst du nicht alle 3 Monate austauschen, sondern die werden weiterhin mit den gleichen Mechanismen wie bisher besetzt. Rein von der durchschnittlichen Dienstzeit her dürften aktuell sowieso rund 50% der Bundeswehrmitglieder Ex-Wehrpflichtige sein und das hat offensichtlich wenig Verfassungstreue gebracht.



> Ich bin weiterhin für das soziale Jahr für alle, sei es beim Bund, bei mTHW, Krankenhaus oder sonst so. Von mir aus auch ein halbes Jahr. Erfahrungsgemäß hilft das allen Schulabgängern bei der eigenen Persönlichkeitsentwicklung und der Auswahl des folgenden Bildungs- und arbeitsweges.



Das muss ich mir notieren, wenn wir mal wieder darüber diskutieren, warum es unter den heute >35-jährigen Männer im Schnitt weiter im Leben gebracht haben, als Frauen. Die Förderung der "Persönlichkeitsentwicklung und der Auswahl des folgenden Bildungs- und arbeitsweges" war es  .

(Was in vielen Fällen vermutlich sogar stimmt. 10 Monate gemeinsame Besäufnisse sind nicht nur für Nazis eine gute Gelegenheit zum Netzwerken, sondern auch für Leute, die wissen, dass Qualifikationen nicht über Einstellungen entscheiden.)




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stimmt, die 2% Grenze der Nato sollte man immer im Kopf haben. Also dringend alle Arbeitslosen und deren Bezahlung über das Verteidigungsministerium laufen lassen. Dann heißen die "Angestellten" ehemaligen Hartz IVler dann "Heimatschutz", ähnlich den USA. Das technische Hilfswerk auch gleich integreiren. Ja, das sollte man diskutieren, da kommen wir mit einem Schlag von 1,2% auf 1,8%. Sehr guter Ansatz, da kommt man nur mit Bier drauf!



Und die wehrtechnische Forschung, die Küstenwache und große Teile von Luft- und Raumfahrtförderung sowie Athmosphärische- und ozeanographische Forschung bitte auch noch. Und Rüstungsgüter werden natürlich nur noch aus deutscher Produktion akzeptiert, selbst die zehnmal so teuer und halb so gut wie Alternative ist!
Ich hege ja seit langem den Verdacht, dass wir unsere NATO-Verpflichtungen mehr als erfüllt hätten, wenn wir einfach wie die USA zählen würden...
NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Und diese Gewissheit nimmst du woher?



Einfache Logik: Wer etwas besetzt, will davon profitieren. Deutschland hat keine Rohstoffe, Deutschland hat keine spektakuläre Natur, Deutschland hat (verglichen mit Russland) praktisch keine Fläche. Das einzige, was wir haben, sind massenhaft Fachkräfte und darauf aufbauende Betriebe. Die wollen aber halbwegs bei der Stange gehalten werden, Entwicklungsarbeit mit kreativem Anteil kann man gar nicht erzwingen und High-Tech-Produktion nur sehr eingeschränkt (wie wir vor gut 70 Jahren selbst bewiesen haben). Wer Deutschland also besetzt (und nicht einfach in Grund und Boden bombt), der wird einen gewissen Lebensstandard hier aufrechterhalten. Vermutlich nicht auf unserem heutigen Niveau, aber das liegt bekanntermaßen Welten über dem von Zentralafrika und wird das auch nach einer gewissen Reduktion noch machen. (Als Beispiel, wie russische Politiker mit besetztem deutschem Territorium umgehen, braucht man sich übrigens nur die DDR anzugucken. Nicht so toll, wie man es sich vielleicht gewünscht hätte, aber garantiert wesentlich besser als Ostsibieren. Oder auch nur Westrussland EINSCHLIEßLICH großer Teile Moskaus.)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und natürlich sorgt die Wehrpflicht für den Staatsbürger in Uniform und ist das geeignete Mittel rechtsradikale Tendenzen in der Bundeswehr auszumerzen, da kann man getrost auf die Vergangenheit verweisen, linksradikale Spinner sehen das natürlich anders, aber die hatten noch nie wirklich einen Plan, außer RAF Plakate!



Dann sind aber die Rechtsextremen definitiv drinnen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

Kriminologe zu sexualisierter Gewalt: "Strafverschaerfung allein bringt wenig" | tagesschau.de




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> > Wobei ein Bekannter mal meinte, ihm hat ein Bekannter erzählt, dass so eine große angelegte Sicherheitsüberprüfung bis zu 100.000€ kostet.
> 
> 
> Was ziemlich traurig wäre, wenn man bedenkt dass dafür nur BW-eigenes Personal benötigt wird und viele der in letzter Zeit durch die Medien geisternden Rechtsextreme in/aus der Bundeswehr von privaten Recherche-Kolloquien relativ leicht in der Freizeit ermittelt wurden.



Ich weiß nicht, wie das  bei der BW läuft.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Vergleiche mit Afrika. Selbst wenn wir von Russland besetzt wären würde es uns besser gehen, als dem Afrikaner. Also Armee auflösen im Vergleich ist es ja nicht so schlimm.



Da ich beruflich relativ oft in Russland bin: 
Glaub mir, du willst da einfach nicht als Normalbürger wohnen 

Ich bin  mir nicht ganz sicher im Kontext der Diskussion, was du mir sagen willst.
Armee auflösen und von Putin einkassiert werden? 

Das wird nicht passieren.
Die Thematik ist doch eher die staatlich/politische Erpressbarkeit bei unglaubwürdiger Eigenverteidigung bzw. nicht vorhandener Einbindung in Sicherheitsarchitekturen.

Wir erleben es gerade auf diversen Themenebenen live.
Die USA begeht gerade Erpressungsversuche ihren Verbündeten Deutschland wg. Nordstream 2 und fehlenden 2%.
Die politische Antwort ist die NATO Sicherheitsarchitektur und der Souveränitätsanspruch D. in wirtschaftspolitischen Fragen, zunächst völlig unabhängig ob man die vorangestellten Problemfelder persönlich für gut oder schlecht befindet.

Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, wir wären ein Staat wie die Insel Grenada, die nur weil sie links gewählt hat, von den USA besetzt worden ist (stark vereinfacht, keine weitere Diskussion notwendig).

Dann kapiert man relativ schnell, dass man so was unbeliebtes wie die BW leider in der heutigen Welt braucht, ob es einem persönlich passt oder nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2020)

Ach ruyven soll man auf den Unsinn tatsächlich noch antworten?


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

Kindesmissbrauch: 30.000 Datenspuren sind nicht 30.000 Taeter | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und natürlich sorgt die Wehrpflicht für den Staatsbürger in Uniform und ist das geeignete Mittel rechtsradikale Tendenzen in der Bundeswehr auszumerzen, da kann man getrost auf die Vergangenheit verweisen, linksradikale Spinner sehen das natürlich anders, aber die hatten noch nie wirklich einen Plan, außer RAF Plakate!



Ich sehe das, wie gepostet, auch anders. Sowohl historisch als auch beim künftigen Potential. Ich Nehme aber auch zur Kenntniss, dass du darauf nicht mit Argumenten antwortest.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Kriminologe zu sexualisierter Gewalt: "Strafverschaerfung allein bringt wenig" | tagesschau.de



Ach, statistisch wird die schon helfen, wenn man viel mehr leicht ermittelbare, vergleichsweise harmlose Grenzfälle zu schweren Verbrechen erhöht, kann man auch leichter Erfolge erzielen... 



> Ich weiß nicht, wie das  bei der BW läuft.



Wissen tue ich das auch nicht. Aber wenn es so teuer ist, dann vermutlich extrem ineffizient und aufgeblasen - wie so vieles in staatlichen Institutionen, die praktisch nur sich selbst rechenschaft ablegen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Wir erleben es gerade auf diversen Themenebenen live.
> Die USA begeht gerade Erpressungsversuche ihren Verbündeten Deutschland wg. Nordstream 2 und fehlenden 2%.



Das ist allerdings keine militärische, sondern eine wirtschaftliche Erpressung. Ob hier US-Kampfeinheiten stationiert sind, ist für Deutschland praktisch egal. Wäre es Lollieinwickler, würde das sogar ein paar interne Spannungen lindern. Aber US-Einrichtungen mit einem Jahresbudget von XYZ, die wollen wir ungern ans Ausland abgeben, weil sie ein paar tausend deutsche Arbeitsplätze am Arsch der Welt sichern.

Aber machen wir uns nichts vor: Auch wenn wir wie die USA rechnen oder unseren Verteidigungshaushalt sonstwie auf über 2% aufblähen würden, würde Trump uns von vorne bis hinten als Gegner und Polen als Freund betrachten und somit die Verlegung vorantreiben. Das Aushängeargument hat damit nichts zu tun, also ist es unter dem Gesichtpunkt auch egal. Und 30 Milliarden für Rüstung zusätzlich auszugeben, damit ein paar 1000 Arbeitsplätze rund um US-Kasernen erhalten bleiben, ergibt auch wenig Sinn. (Hat eigentlich jemand genaue Zahlen, wieviel Geld dadurch tatsächlich in die deutsche Wirtschaft fließt? Für gewöhnlich sind die Dinger als geschlossene Versorgungsstruktur organisiert, die einen Großteil ihres Materials aus dem Heimatland bezieht und abseits der Feierabendunterhaltung und außerhalb des Stützpunktes privat wohnender wenig Geld vor Ort ausgibt.)


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2020)

Eine neue Wehrpflicht sollte im Rahmen einer Gesellschaftspflicht, vielleicht sogar auf EU Ebene durchgeführt werden.

Dazu muss die neue Wehrpflicht unbedingt auch auf Frauen ausgeweitet werden, es darf nicht sein, dass Frauen zwar das Recht haben, aber nicht die Pflicht Dienst an der Waffe zu leisten.
Man sollte weiter auf möglichst viele Freiwillige setzen, aber wenn man das Soll nicht voll bekommt muss im Rahmen der Wehrgerechtigkeit gelost werden.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine neue Wehrpflicht sollte im Rahmen einer Gesellschaftspflicht, vielleicht sogar auf EU Ebene durchgeführt werden.
> 
> Dazu muss die neue Wehrpflicht unbedingt auch auf Frauen ausgeweitet werden, es darf nicht sein, dass Frauen zwar das Recht haben, aber nicht die Pflicht Dienst an der Waffe zu leisten.
> Man sollte weiter auf möglichst viele Freiwillige setzen, aber wenn man das Soll nicht voll bekommt muss im Rahmen der Wehrgerechtigkeit gelost werden.



Da braucht man aber keine Wehrpflicht. 
Da sollte man besser Feuerwehr/THW, Rettungsdienst und Polizei nehmen, und hätte direkt Vorteile für die Bevölkerung, indem es da mehr Personal gibt. Bei der Polizei ist dann auch die Waffe dabei.

Damit sollte dann auch der Respekt für Einsatzkräfte wieder steigen, wenn es die Leute selbst mal gemacht haben.

In BW gibt es so einen freiwilligen Polizeidienst übrigens seit 1963. 
Abendschau: Freiwillige Polizeireserve in Baden-Wuerttemberg  (25.09.1963)   | ARD Mediathek
Freiwilliger Polizeidienst: Ministerium fuer Inneres, Digitalisierung und Migration Baden-Wuerttemberg


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da braucht man aber keine Wehrpflicht.


Das ist keine valide Antwort auf meine Aussage.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2020)

Doch. Warum sollte jeder die Plicht haben mit Waffe zur Bundeswehr zu gehen??


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein verpflichtendes Jahr einführt für Männlein wie Weiblein, bleibt genug Platz für Ersatzdienst und wohl auch wenn man möchte Polizei und THW, du wirst aber einen Ersatzdienstleistenden nur sehr rudimentär bei der Polizei einsetzen können, weil ihm die Qualifikationen dafür fehlen und man 3 Jahre Ausbildung schlecht in 6 Monate pressen kann.



Das gleiche gilt für die Bundeswehr. Wenn du jemanden zwingst den Kram zu machen ist er alles andere als motiviert und macht meist nur Unsinn. 
Die Bundeswehr als Berufsarmee ist für mich völlig i.O.
Wichtig ist eben, dass man jeden Anwärter auch psychologisch durchleuchtet und die Spinner aussortiert, bevor man ihnen eine Waffe in die Hand drückt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> weil ihm die Qualifikationen dafür fehlen und man 3 Jahre Ausbildung schlecht in 6 Monate pressen kann.



Und warum geht es dann im Krankenhaus und bei der Bundeswehr? Oder braucht man da keine Qualifikation?


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juli 2020)

Einigen würde 1 sozialjahr in der Pflege(betreuung)und sonstige soziale Einrichtungen nicht schaden, vlt bekommen die ja etwas mehr Empathie. 

Aber zwingen geht ja auch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> "Fragt nicht, was euer Land für euch tun kann - fragt, was ihr für euer Land tun könnt."



Wobei da die aktuelle Antwort ist: Zu Hause bleiben und Abstand halten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit zwingen zu tun, sondern mit einem Dienst an und für die Gesellschaft.
> Es gibt wenige Länder auf der Welt, die so viele "gebratene Tauben" für die Entfaltung ihrer Bürger bereithalten wie Deutschland, da kann man auch ein verpflichtendes Jahr mehr als verschmerzen.
> 
> Ich halte es da ganz wie Kennedy:
> ...



Wenn man, sofern man den Dienst nicht tätigt, bestraft wird, handelt es sich um Zwang, völlig wumpe ob das ein Dienst für die Gesellschaft sei oder nicht.
Das ist die Definition von Zwang.

Zum Kennedy:
Wenn ich zu irgendwas gezwungen werde, bin ich dem gegenüber natürlich immer positiv eingestellt, nicht wahr?
Es ist bei mir (und bei fast allen anderen auch) so, dass dann eine gewisse Wut entsteht.
Wer eine weitere Partei wie die AfD haben will fördert genau so etwas.
Ich bin übrigens echt am überlegen bei der nächsten Wahl die FDP zu wählen, immerhin sind die mir ein noch eher kleiner Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch. Warum sollte jeder die Plicht haben mit Waffe zur Bundeswehr zu gehen??



Keine Sorge die bekommst du dort, die musst du nicht mitbringen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da die aktuelle Antwort ist: Zu Hause bleiben und Abstand halten.



Hoffentlich halten sich die Ärzte nicht an diese beiden Sachen. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn man, sofern man den Dienst nicht tätigt, bestraft wird, handelt es sich um Zwang, völlig wumpe ob das ein Dienst für die Gesellschaft sei oder nicht.
> Das ist die Definition von Zwang.


Du wirst auch bestraft, wenn du dich weigerst zu arbeiten. Außerdem musst du auch bis du deine Zeit um hast in der Schule bleiben.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.

Interessanter Ansatz in Bremen:


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/presseschau/p/presseschau-2020-07-03-abschiebehaft-eugh-neues-polg-bremen-egmr-urteil-frankreich-fluechtlinge/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Polizeigesetz Bremen: *Die Bremer rot-rot-grüne Regierungskoalition stellte vorige Woche ihren Entwurf für ein neues Polizeigesetz vor. An sogenannten besonderen Kontrollorten sollen Ausweiskontrollen nicht mehr anlasslos erfolgen. Vielmehr soll die Polizei im Kontrollfall einen "auf die Person bezogenen Anhaltspunkt" für die Kontrolle nennen und eine Kontrollquittung aushändigen. Zudem soll eine unabhängige Beschwerdestelle eingeführt werden. Obwohl der Entwurf auch mehr Befugnisse für die Polizei bei der Telekommunikationsüberwachung vorsieht, kritisiert die Deutsche Polizeigewerkschaft den Entwurf scharf und die CDU bezeichnete diesen als "Anti-Polizeigesetz", wie _netzpolitik.org (Marie Bröckling)_ berichtet.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Ich bin nicht vollkommen überzeugt, kann es aber auch nicht ablehnen. Also machen und dann evaluieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du wirst auch bestraft, wenn du dich weigerst zu arbeiten. Außerdem musst du auch bis du deine Zeit um hast in der Schule bleiben.


Es gibt in Deutschland erstmal keinen Arbeitszwang, wenn ich keinen Arbeitsvertrag habe, muss ich auch nicht arbeiten, sofern ich meinen Unterhalt selbst finanzieren kann.
Schule ist Bildung, das ist um Meilen sinnvoller als bei der Bundeswehr im Schlamm zu suhlen.


----------



## seahawk (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.
> 
> Interessanter Ansatz in Bremen:



Guter Ansatz. Ich bin sogar dafür, dass bei jeder Kontrolle die Polizei begründen muss warum hier kein rassisitischer Antrieb vorliegt. Unser Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund müssen vor der Polizei geschützt werden und man muss ihnen die Möglichkeit geben frei zu leben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz. Ich bin sogar dafür, dass bei jeder Kontrolle die Polizei begründen muss warum hier kein rassisitischer Antrieb vorliegt. Unser Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund müssen vor der Polizei geschützt werden und man muss ihnen die Möglichkeit geben frei zu leben.



Zwischen den Zeilen also:
"Personen mit Migrationshintergrund dürfen nicht mehr kontrolliert werden, denn sie müssen ja vor der Polizei geschützt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz. Ich bin sogar dafür, dass bei jeder Kontrolle die Polizei begründen muss warum hier kein rassisitischer Antrieb vorliegt. Unser Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund müssen vor der Polizei geschützt werden und man muss ihnen die Möglichkeit geben frei zu leben.


Was wohl die Migranten die bei der Polizei sind sagen?


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juli 2020)

Ich find's immer wieder niedlich, wie sich Leute von Seahawk triggern lassen, selbst wenn sie es inzwischen besser wissen müssten.  

Der Twist, die Änderung des Bremer Polizeigesetzes auf Personen mit Migrationshintergrund zu beziehen, geht wahlweise in die falsche Richtung oder richtet das Spotlight genau auf den richtigen Punkt, denn selbstverständlich wären damit *alle* Bürger vor anlasslosen Ausweiskontrollen geschützt und es erhalten *alle* Bürger eine Kontrollquittung und die Polizei darf verdächtige Personen *nach wie vor* kontrollieren - sie muss es nur neuerdings sachlich und rechtlich *begründen* können - was eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte.

Inwiefern es die Arbeit der Polizei behindert, dass man 1.) einen begründbaren Anlass für Kontrollen braucht, der 2.) auch nach den Standards eines Rechtsstaats gerechtfertigt ist, müssten die Deutsche Polizeigewerkschaft und die CDU bitte näher erklären.

Ich meine, wovor haben die DpolG und die CDU denn Angst? Dass im Protokoll von Personenkontrollen Begründungen wie "Nafri kontrolliert, weil er wie ein N3ger aussah, und die dealen bekanntlich alle" oder "widerwillig Deutschen kontrolliert, damit die Quote stimmt; Ariernachweis wurde nicht verlangt" auftauchen, wird's ja wohl nicht sein?


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juli 2020)

Boaaaaaah

Hab ich Frust / könnt ich kotzen.
Die neue Wehrbeauftragte (warum wir den alten nicht behalten konnten....) hat eine Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht ins Gespräch gebracht.
Soweit so neutral und da wir dazu neigen zu vergessen was gestern war, vllt auch erstmal ganz unschuldig.

Let me explain

Eine SPD! Politikerin, also Teil jener Partei die am lautesten gerufen hat die Wehrpflicht aus Gerechtigkeitsgründen!!! abzuschaffen will jetzt drüber diskutieren die Wehrpflicht wieder einzuführen um das Problem der rechten Gesinnung in den Griff zu kriegen. Oder, einfach nur eine weitere Folge vollkommen inkompetenter Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik, ohne jegliche Weitsicht, Kompetenz, oder mit einem Gestaltungsspielraum über die nächste Bundestagswahl hinweg.

General a.D. Vad hat Frau Högl kritisiert, diese Aussagen seien Wahlkampf.
Ja dazu müsste man halt auch wissen, die Aussagen zur Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht waren halt damals auch nichts anderes - Wahlkampf.

Ich kann den Sinn der Arguments halt verstehen, in einer Wehrpflichtigenarmee kann man schwieriger extremistische Gedanken streuen, bzw. das Publikum dafür ist zu divers. Gab genug AGAs in denen man langhaarige, eher linksorientierte Personen mit grenz wertigen Neonazis auf einer Stube hatte. Aber verfluchte *******, kann man denn nicht ein einziges verdammtes Mal sich VORHER Gedanken machen was passiert wenn man Maßnahme xy umsetzt? Man konnte es doch vorhersagen, z.b. am Beispiel der US Armee. Kosten für Rekrutierung steigen, Attraktivität muss rauf, sonst bleiben die Bewerber aus... das ist ein ganzes (kleines) Forschungsfeld in den USA. Und ja natürlich kommen dann eher diejenigen, die ab der Mitte Richtung rechts eingestellt sind, wirklich, konnte man sich das 2010 nicht ausmalen.

Diese Armee kann doch auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen wenn alle 2 Jahre eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird, eine neue Idee zur Struktur, ein neuer Prozess zur Materialverwaltung (hab vergessen wie der hieß weil eh wieder abgeschafft).
Aber passt halt auch wenn man mit Bartels einen Wehrbeauftragten abschießt der gute Arbeit und offene Kommunikation geleistet hat, der Dinge ehrlich angesprochen hat, egal ob sie dem BMVG gepasst haben oder nicht. 
SPD scheint Verteidigung ungefähr so gut zu "können" die die CSU Verkehr, ein Graus.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die neue Wehrbeauftragte (warum wir den alten nicht behalten konnten....) hat eine Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht ins Gespräch gebracht.
> Soweit so neutral und da wir dazu neigen zu vergessen was gestern war, vllt auch erstmal ganz unschuldig.



Hab ich auch gehört. Da scheint jeden unbedingt in die Nachrichten zu wollen.
Am Ende eh nur heiße Luft. 
Einfach nicht aufregen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2020)

Wobei sich die Frage stellt, um welche Wahl die SPD diesmal kämpfen sollte? Vor allem damit?? Am ehesten kann man da noch eine stumpfe Gegenreaktion zu AKKs Aktionismus reininterpretieren. In der deutschen Politik zählt ja schon seit langem nur noch, das etwas gemacht wird und wer etwas macht, aber nicht was eigentlich gemacht wird. Und seit Beginn von Corona machen die SPDler praktisch gar nichts mehr, was es bis in die Medien schafft.

Bescheuert ist der Vorschlag jedenfalls so oder so. Nur weil man die Armee mit Zwangsrekrutierten aufbläht, die für teuer Geld nichts sinnvolles machen, verpflichten sich doch nicht auf einmal weniger Rechte. Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, haben die gehobenen Dienstgrade, die gerade wegen nicht-Vermeidung und teiweise von Förderung von Rechtsextremismus stehen, schon rein alters bedingt ihre Karriere größtenteils noch vor Aussetzung der Wehrpflicht begonnen. Geholfen hat die aber ganz offensichtlich nicht. Die gesellschaftlichen Gegengewichte zu den Nazis fühlen sich in der Wehrpflicht nunmal alles andere als wohl und haben schon seit den 70er/80ern weitestgehend verweigert. Die Schluris, die das nicht hinbekommen haben, Krawall- und Alles-egal-Punks sowie Brigadisten, die vom revolutionären Kampf träumen und deswegen lieber Wehr- als Zivildienst gemacht haben, waren nun auch keine Bereicherung für die Bundeswehr und auch kein Korrektiv für Faschos in höheren Rängen.

Die weggebrochenen, gut-bürgerlichen und wenn auch nicht unbedingt der Demokratie, so doch der herrschenden Ordnung verschriebenen Kreise, bekommt dagegen nicht so leicht zurück. Die entwickeln heute nicht deswegen keine Lust mehr auf Bundeswehr, weil sie keine Zwangsdosis mehr verabreicht kriegen, sondern weil die alte Häuislebauer-Gleichung "sicherer Job, gutes Geld, frühe Rente und Risiko nur dann, wenn sowieso alles den Bach runtergeht" für eine post-80er Interventionsarmee einfach nicht mehr gilt. Ausgehend von den sicheren Lebensbedinungen in Deutschland ist es also ganz normal, dass sich heute vermehrt gewaltbegeisterte Chaoten und stramm patriotische Bürger des teutschen Reichs verpflichten.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juli 2020)

Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer kuendigt neuen Freiwilligendienst an - DER SPIEGEL

Besonders liebe ich "heimatnah". Ja, weil das bei der Stationierungsdichte auch funktionieren wird...
Man hat es ja nach der Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht nichtmal hinbekommen, dass man lokal rekrutieren konnte. Wir hatten in Füssen genug Interessenten die in Füssen / Kempten Dienst tun wollten, aber das nicht garantiert werden konnte.
Wenn man jetzt, heimatnah so auffasst, dass die in der Fläche verteilten Einheiten ausbilden sollen, dann müssen diese effektiv wieder GA Züge stellen und zwar alle. Man korrigiere mich, aber wird aktuell die GA nicht an zentralen Orten durchgeführt und von dort die Soldaten auf die anderen Einheiten verteilt? 

Fällt einem nichtsmehr zu ein, wirklich nicht.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei sich die Frage stellt, um welche Wahl die SPD diesmal kämpfen sollte? Vor allem damit??


2021 ist Bundestagswahl, Profil schärfen muss man vor dem Wahlkampf wenn man berücksichtigt werden möchte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur weil man die Armee mit Zwangsrekrutierten aufbläht, die für teuer Geld nichts sinnvolles machen, verpflichten sich doch nicht auf einmal weniger Rechte.


Naja, im Verhältnis halt schon


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

@hoffgang


> Besonders liebe ich "heimatnah". Ja, weil das bei der Stationierungsdichte auch funktionieren wird...


Ob du durch ganz Deutschland pendeln musst oder 200km ist schon ein Unterschied. Klar, nicht jeder kann Heimschläfer werden.
Außerdem können FWDL ganz unkompliziert auf DPäK gesetzt werden und brauchen keinen eigenen DP wie SaZ. 


> Wenn man jetzt, heimatnah so auffasst, dass die in der Fläche verteilten Einheiten ausbilden sollen, dann müssen diese effektiv wieder GA Züge stellen und zwar alle. Man korrigiere mich, aber wird aktuell die GA nicht an zentralen Orten durchgeführt und von dort die Soldaten auf die anderen Einheiten verteilt?


Kommt darauf an.
Die Luftwaffe macht das an 3 Standorten, mWn aber auch schon damals mit den Ausbildungsrgt und jetzt halt mit dem Ausbildungsbtl für OA und Msch bzw der USLw für UA und FA.
Das Heer hingegen macht das an vielen Standorten,inzwischen auch für OA. Marine, SKB, CIR und ZSan müsste ich prüfen.


> Ja dazu müsste man halt auch wissen, die Aussagen zur Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht waren halt damals auch nichts anderes - Wahlkampf.


Die SPD ist auf massivem Linkskurs und dann soll die Wehrpflicht im Wahlkampf helfen? Beißt sich mMn.

(Wenn andere Mitleser was nicht verstanden haben gerne nachfragen)


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer kuendigt neuen Freiwilligendienst an - DER SPIEGEL



Schlagt bestimmt ein wie der Bundesfreiwilligendienst als Ersatz für die zivis.   

ob die immer noch von ihrem  kleines Taschengeld für Ticket bezahlen müssen  oder wie Soldaten umsonst fahren dürfen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2020)

Tickets mussten Zivis schon selbst bezahlen, als sie noch Zivis und keine Frwis waren. Den einzigen finanziellen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Deppen vom Dienst wie Praktikanten oder Hiwis war die Krankenversorgung bis zum Schluss ohne Zuzahlung und das vergleichsweise gute Einkommen, wenn man wie die meisten noch umsonst bei den Eltern gewohnt, aber den entsprechenden Soldzuschlag für selbst organisierte Quartierung bekommen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Quelle bitte, ich hab eben was anderes gelesen. 
Einnahmeverluste: Wehrpflicht-Ende kostet Bahn 180 Millionen

Im Artikel steht, dass das Familienministerium die Fahrten gezahlt hat.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die SPD ist auf massivem Linkskurs und dann soll die Wehrpflicht im Wahlkampf helfen? Beißt sich mMn.



Sich gegen Nazis in der BW positionieren, bzw. hier AKK was vom Kuchen klauen >>>>> allgemeine Position.
Nennt sich moralische Flexibilität. Und was ist bitte mehr links als gegen Nazis zu sein. Hier gehts nicht um eine langfristige Strategie, oder darum, dass der Wähler noch weiß was man vor 10 Jahren dazu gesagt hat. Es geht darum wie man sich heute für morgen positionieren kann.

Und ich lehn mich mal weit aus dem Fenster, es wird Personen geben, die schon eine Verbindung zwischen Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht und Abschaffung der nuklearen Teilhabe finden werden.

Bitte mich nicht falsch verstehen, meine Position ist die folgende:
Die Debatte um die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht wurde mit teils dummen und falschen Argumenten geführt. Man hat die BW massiv strukturell verändert um die Wehrpflicht aussetzen zu können, bzw. um die beworbenen Effekte zu erzielen.
Jetzt will man mit kurzfristig gedachten Argumenten dass wieder Rückgängig machen? Das ist ebenso falsch wie dumm und nimmt - mal wieder - sicherheitspolitische Erwägungen überhaupt nicht in die Gleichung auf. Ich bin militärisch in einer Wehrpflichtigenarmee groß geworden und hab die Effekte gesehen welche eine Abschaffung nach sich gezogen haben. Nicht alle davon sind positiv, wenngleich eine zunehmende Professionalisierung nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.

Ich würde mir einfach wünschen, dass man mal vernünftige, auf Fakten basierende Entscheidungen trifft und nicht irgendwelche Schnellschüsse weils grad en Vogue ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Rückkehr ins "Wehrpflicht" wird es bestimmt nicht mehr geben. Es sei denn die politische Richtung ändert sich in Deutschland 


Und für Bufdi?
Ich weiß nur für Seminar wird erstattet.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Sich gegen Nazis in der BW positionieren, bzw. hier AKK was vom Kuchen klauen >>>>> allgemeine Position.
> Nennt sich moralische Flexibilität. Und was ist bitte mehr links als gegen Nazis zu sein. Hier gehts nicht um eine langfristige Strategie, oder darum, dass der Wähler noch weiß was man vor 10 Jahren dazu gesagt hat. Es geht darum wie man sich heute für morgen positionieren kann.
> 
> Und ich lehn mich mal weit aus dem Fenster, es wird Personen geben, die schon eine Verbindung zwischen Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht und Abschaffung der nuklearen Teilhabe finden werden.


Lass mal die Nazi Sache aus der Diskussion raus, das ist Links der AfD Konsens.
Es geht ja nicht nur um die Nukleare Teilhabe, es geht auch um die F18 selbst, der Fall Högl ist auch ein Teil dieses Linksrucks.
So wie es aussieht wollte man Bartels generell nicht halten, sondern Kahrs.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Bitte mich nicht falsch verstehen, meine Position ist die folgende:


Entschuldige, ich war damals noch jung, aber ich sehe hier die SPD weniger als treibende Kraft bei der Aussetzung oder gar Verkürzung der Wehrpflicht sondern die FDP, die außerdem in Regierungsverantwortung war.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich war damals noch jung, aber ich sehe hier die SPD weniger als treibende Kraft bei der Aussetzung oder gar Verkürzung der Wehrpflicht sondern die FDP, die außerdem in Regierungsverantwortung war.


Es war ein extrem wichtiger Schritt für die persönliche Selbstbestimmung der Bürger. Ich bin da egal wem auch immer sehr dankbar, dass ich nicht gezwungen werden, deren Arbeit zu erledigen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Werd erstmal erwachsen DJ.
Weißt du was passiert, wenn dein Ort keinen freiwillige Feuerwehr mehr hat? Richtig, es werden Leute verpflichtet.
Jetzt kannst du sagen, dass das schlecht ist, wenn es aber erstmal dein Haus ist das brennt wirst du froh sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Werd erstmal erwachsen DJ.
> Weißt du was passiert, wenn dein Ort keinen freiwillige Feuerwehr mehr hat? Richtig, es werden Leute verpflichtet.
> Jetzt kannst du sagen, dass das schlecht ist, wenn es aber erstmal dein Haus ist das brennt wirst du froh sein.



Die Feuerwehr macht Arbeiten, die erforderlich sind. Was hat denn die Bundeswehr in den letzten 10 Jahren getan, was uns Privatleuten irgendwie geholfen hätte?
Sie hat uns nur Geld gekostet.
Die könnten Arbeiten erledigen, die auch im Realbetrieb gebraucht werden, so Erntehelfer oder Straßenbauer wären viel hilfreicher als Soldaten, die die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Trainingsmanöver durchführen und nur Geld kosten.
Der kalte Krieg ist vorbei und die NATO wurde auch auf ehemalige Satellitenstaaten der Sowjetunion ausgeweitet.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Der alte kalte Krieg ist vorbei und der nächste hat längst begonnen


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2020)

Nach all den Geschichten um Rechtsextremismus, Misshandlungen und miserable Kleiderbeschaffung traut sich doch sowieso keiner mehr in diesen Sauhaufen von Bundeswehr.

Der Kalte Krieg ist vorbei. Wir sind nicht in Südkorea, welches sich de facto noch im Krieg befindet, da hat der Militärdienst schon seinen Sinn.
Irgendwo jemanden reinzwingen bringt überhaupt nichts. Sei es der Wehrdienst oder der Wehrersatzdienst. Ich hätte z.B. keine Lust mich als alter und/oder Pflegebedürftigem mich von einem untermotivierten Zivi, der lieber was anderes machen würde, betreuen zu lassen.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich war damals noch jung, aber ich sehe hier die SPD weniger als treibende Kraft bei der Aussetzung oder gar Verkürzung der Wehrpflicht sondern die FDP, die außerdem in Regierungsverantwortung war.



Die Positionen damals, vereinfacht ausgedrückt, waren:
CDU: Wehrpflicht abschaffen spart Geld (stimmt nicht wirklich, aber das lassen wir mal)
SPD: Wehrpflicht ist ungerecht
FPD: Wehrpflicht ist ungerecht

Was ist rausgekommen? Deutscher Bundestag - Aussetzung der Wehrpflicht stoesst auf Zustimmung



> Redner von SPD, Die Linke und Bündnis 90/Die Grünen warfen dem Minister vor, diese Neuausrichtung der Bundeswehr nicht gründlich vorbereitet zu haben. Wichtige Fragen, etwa nach deren künftigen Strukturen, der Nachwuchsgewinnung oder dem Finanzierungskonzept seien nicht hinreichend geklärt. Zu Guttenberg laufe Gefahr, diese wichtige Reform zu verpfuschen.



Kompromissvorschlag: SPD fuer &#8222;freiwillige Wehrpflicht&#8220; - Inland - FAZ
Erklärt ein wenig den Hintergrund der SPD Positionen. Die SPD wollte die Wehrpflicht abschaffen, aber einen freiwilligen Wehrdienst einführen, die Haltung war, Wehrpflicht abschaffen ja, aber nicht so wie Guttenberg (damals ja als zukünftiger Kanzlerkandidat fest gehandelt), auf garkeinen Fall.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Die Wehrpflicht war ja auch ungerecht und sie wäre es heute auch wieder, wenn man sie in der selben Form einführen würden.
Das Thema Wehrgerechtigkeit ist eben sehr wichtig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Wehrpflicht war ja auch ungerecht und sie wäre es heute auch wieder, wenn man sie in der selben Form einführen würden.
> Das Thema Wehrgerechtigkeit ist eben sehr wichtig.



Es ist noch heute im Gesetz eine Diskriminierung von Männern, da ausschließlich diese dazu gezwungen werden/wurden.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist noch heute im Gesetz eine Diskriminierung von Männern, da ausschließlich diese dazu gezwungen werden/wurden.



Als die Wehrpflicht eingeführt wurde, waren Frauen an der Waffe eben nicht vermittelbar -- Frauen gehörten ja an dem Herd und in die Waschküche.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Als die Wehrpflicht eingeführt wurde, waren Frauen an der Waffe eben nicht vermittelbar -- Frauen gehörten ja an dem Herd und in die Waschküche.



Heute wollen die aber mit den Ideologien Feminismus und Gender auch alles machen, also sollte das Gesetz entsprechend geändert oder noch besser ganz gestrichen werden.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Heute wollen die aber mit den Ideologien Feminismus und Gender auch alles machen, also sollte das Gesetz entsprechend geändert oder noch besser ganz gestrichen werden.



Zum Glück besteht der Bundestag hauptsächlich aus Männern gesetzteren Alters, die Frauen als Accessoire zum Sportwagen ansehen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist noch heute im Gesetz eine Diskriminierung von Männern, da ausschließlich diese dazu gezwungen werden/wurden.



Genau das hab ich ja gesagt.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Als die Wehrpflicht eingeführt wurde, waren Frauen an der Waffe eben nicht vermittelbar -- Frauen gehörten ja an dem Herd und in die Waschküche.



Nicht zu vergessen die unterschwellige Angst vor Frauen, die organisiert und womöglich bewaffnet auftreten.  

Spaß beiseite: Generell halte ich es für sinnvoll, wenn die heutzutage mehr den je orientierungs- und partiell auch gänzlich ahnungslose, aber aufgrund lückenhaften Schulwissens und verfälschenden Eindrücken aus diversen Peer Groups und Filterblasen mit überproportional viel Meinung und Ego ausgestattete Jugend in einer Art "Gemeinschaftsdienstjahr" mit der schnöden Realität vertraut gemacht wird.
Wehrdienst wäre davon nur eine Option, auch Pflegedienste, die Freiwillige Feuerwehr, das THW, die Tafeln und sonstige karitative Einrichtungen kämen in Frage.
Und *alles* für Männlein und Weiblein gleichermaßen.

Mögliche Ausnahmen: Wer sich bereits freiwillig engagiert hat (z.B. in Jugendfeuerwehr etc.) darf damit verdientermaßen den zeitlichen Vorsprung auf dem Ausbildungs- und Arbeitsmarkt nutzen.


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2020)

Mit einer Wehrpflicht Armee könnte man Einsätze außerhalb Deutschlands unterbinden. Das wäre sehr gut. Besser wäre aber die komplette Abschaffung der Armee und eine Positionierung als erste pazifistischer Staat in Europa. Schwerter zu Pflugscharen ist heute aktueller denn je!


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mit einer Wehrpflicht Armee könnte man Einsätze außerhalb Deutschlands unterbinden. Das wäre sehr gut.



Das wäre gar nicht mal so gut, weil wir dann menschlich gesehen niemandem mehr retten können und uns strategisch gesehen die Butter vom Brot genommen wird.

"Schwerter zur Flugscharen" ist eine super Idee ... Wenn alle mitmachen. Andernfalls kommt man nur irgendwann an den Punkt, an dem man zu eigene Ungunsten oder zu Ungunsten von Hilfsbedürftigen feststellt, dass sich Schwerthiebe mit Flugscharen eher suboptimal abwehren lassen.

Ich persönlich bin ja für Sicheln. Seit den ersten Hochkulturen ein 1A-Gerät für Feldarbeit und dafür, die Früchte dieser Arbeit bei Bedarf zu verteidigen.
Das entspräche nach modernen Begriffen einer Armee, die in Friedenszeiten zivil mit anpacken kann und auch _darf_ (Katastrophenhilfe, Schulen und Brunnen bauen, Arbeitsbeschaffungs- und Ausbildungsmaßnahme etc.), aber auch gerüstet ist, wenn das einem bösen Nachbarn (Es muss nicht der eigene sein ...) nicht gefällt.


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2020)

Ich bin schon immer radikaler Pazifist. Für mich wäre das Ziel die Abschaffung der Bundeswehr, der Abzug aller Besatzer und der Austritt aus der NATO.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mit einer Wehrpflicht Armee könnte man Einsätze außerhalb Deutschlands unterbinden.



Wieso soll das gehen?
Wenn die Einsätze befohlen werden, dann müssen die Soldaten dem Folge leisten. Wieso soll das dann nicht mehr in irrsinnigen Auslandseinsätzen enden?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei dir trifft ja die Beschreibung Mahoys zur heutigen Jugend voll ins Schwarze. Egozentrisch bis an die Schmerzgrenze mit dem Banner des totalen Egoisten in der Hand.
> Genau für dich wäre ein verpflichtendes Jahr wie geschaffen.
> 
> Die Wehrpflicht wurde 2010/2011 außer Kraft gesetzt und bis dahin konnten auch mit einer Wehrpflichtigen Armee wunderbar diese Einsätze erfokgreich bestritten werden, dafür wurden genug Instrumente entwickelt.


Was fehlt uns denn seit 2011, was wir wirklich brauchen?

Würden die BW-Soldaten z.B. Häuser bauen oder Netzwerkkabel verlegen hätten wir da einen sogar einen echten Nutzen davon.

Wieso solle ein verpflichtendes Jahr für mich geschaffen sein?
Welchen Vorteil haben die von MIR?
Es ist immer besser Leute zu haben, die etwas freiwillig machen, weil die motivierter arbeiten, du kannst das ja mal in der Personalabteilung einer Firma nachfragen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin schon immer radikaler Pazifist. Für mich wäre das Ziel die Abschaffung der Bundeswehr, der Abzug aller Besatzer und der Austritt aus der NATO.



Jaja "Deutschland ist besetzt" kannst mit der Einstellung direkt mit gewissen Leuten kuscheln gehen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Wehrpflicht wurde 2010/2011 außer Kraft gesetzt und bis dahin konnten auch mit einer Wehrpflichtigen Armee wunderbar diese Einsätze erfokgreich bestritten werden, dafür wurden genug Instrumente entwickelt.



Wobei Wehrdienstleistende wurden, außer auf eigenen Wunsch nicht im Ausland eingesetzt.
Das sollte man auch beibehalten, wenn wir jemanden verpflichten für ein Jahr zu dienen sollten wir ihn nicht auch noch mit Afghanistan beglücken, wenn er das nicht möchte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Juli 2020)

ZU Eva Högl:
Wie stellt die sich das eigentlich vor, wenn Rechtsextreme per Dienstpflicht gezwungen werden, zur BW zu gehen?
Werden die dann einfach ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso soll das gehen?
> Wenn die Einsätze befohlen werden, dann müssen die Soldaten dem Folge leisten. Wieso soll das dann nicht mehr in irrsinnigen Auslandseinsätzen enden?



Eingeräumt, dass Auslandseinsätze in ihrer jetzigen Form eher ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein und mangels gründlicher Planung und/oder robustem Mandant auch gerne man nach hinten losgehen ... Gar nichts zu unternehmen erzeugt auch nur eine kurzlebige Illusion von Verbesserung. Den menschlichen Aspekt mal außen vor und rein egoistisch (aber etwas weiter, als der Arm lang ist) gedacht: Man kann den entsprechenden Situationen im Ausland nicht tatenlos zusehen, bis sie sich so weit verschlimmert haben, dass sie im eigenen Wohnzimmer stehen. Was tun wir dann? Die Armee einsetzen, die wir nicht haben? Verbündete um militärische Unterstützung bitten, die wir nicht unterstützt haben? 

Ich halte das Ganze immer noch für ein Strukturproblem, auch abseits rechtsextremer Umtriebe. Da wir schon seit Jahrzehnten quasi von Freunden Zweckverbündeten umzingelt sind, hätte wir spätestens nach Ende des Kalten Krieges damit anfangen müssen, die Bundeswehr umzustrukturieren. Und sorry, da passen Wehrplichtige nur begrenzt rein. Man braucht zunehmend hochqualifiziertes Personal, das bereit ist, sich langfristig an den Beruf zu binden und uneingeschränkt einsatzfähig ist.

Wehrpflichtige können allerdings sehr dazu beitragen, das Image an der Heimatfront *sinnvoll* aufzubessern und einerseits einen Rekrutierungspool und andererseits auch stärker auf das Zivilleben vorbereitet werden. Aber solche Diskurse werden gar nicht geführt, vielmehr geht es darum, wahlweise mit Abschaffung/Aussetzung oder Wiedereinführung/Wiedereinsetzung kurzfristig politisch Punkte zu machen - je nachdem, wie in der Öffentlichkeit gerade der Wind weht. Bei so viel Heckmeck braucht man von Reformen, die logischerweise langfristig angelegt sein müssen, nicht einmal träumen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mit einer Wehrpflicht Armee könnte man Einsätze außerhalb Deutschlands unterbinden. Das wäre sehr gut. Besser wäre aber die komplette Abschaffung der Armee und eine Positionierung als erste pazifistischer Staat in Europa. Schwerter zu Pflugscharen ist heute aktueller denn je!



Was machst du aber, wenn das fremde Land dich besetzt hat, nachdem du deine Armee abgeschafft hast? Eine Miliz gründen?


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Sparanus
> 
> Da gebe ich dir völlig recht, aber es wurden ja dann glaube ich, mehrere freiwillige "Pferpflichtungsmodalitäten" entwickelt von 24 bis 36 Monate, wenn ich mich nicht irre, gerade im Hinblick auf den Kosovo und Afghanistan.
> Dass das freiwillig ist, habe ich ja schon klargestellt, aber soweit mir bekannt, gab es eine ganze Menge Wehrpflichtige, die sich dann für einen Auslandseinsatz, freiwillig weiterverpflichtet haben.



FWDL geht maximal 23 Monate aber mit einer Pause von einem Monat so oft man möchte. Lohnt sich aber nicht, da man nicht über den Hauptgefreiten hinweg kommt.

Der Grund für die maximale FWDL Dauer hat übrigens was mit der Krankenkasse zu tun (Mitgliedschaft kann maximal x Monate ruhen etc)

Freiwillig ist ja in Ordnung, aber ich bin strikt dagegen Wehrpflichtige in Auslandseinsätze zu schicken, was bei einem Jahr Wehrpflicht aber eh nicht passieren würde.


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was machst du aber, wenn das fremde Land dich besetzt hat, nachdem du deine Armee abgeschafft hast? Eine Miliz gründen?



Wann wurde Deutschland angegriffen ohne vorher selber angegriffen zu haben? Gerade Deutschland unterliegt der moralischen Verpflichtung nie wieder Krieg zu führen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wann wurde Deutschland angegriffen ohne vorher selber angegriffen zu haben? Gerade Deutschland unterliegt der moralischen Verpflichtung nie wieder Krieg zu führen.



Darum geht es nicht. Deutschland liegt in Mitteleuropa. Also strategisch wichtig.
Dann ist Deutschland die größte Volkswirtschaft in Europa.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2020)

Vor allem hat Deutschland nicht die Menschen aus ihren afrikanischen Kolonien verheizt, wie es die Franzosen gemacht haben.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und ja Deutschland ist mitverantwortlich am 1. Weltkrieg, aber beileibe nicht hauptverntwortlich und hat dort niemand "Überfallen"oder einen Krieg planmäßig in Gang gesetzt, vielmehr war es die Entente, die zuerst mit ihrer Mobilisierung die militärische Karte für einen Großen Krieg gezogen hat.



Deutschland hat Belgien überfallen. 
Was auch aus strategischer Sicht vollkommener Mist war. 
Siehe Schlieffenplan vs Großer Ostaufmarsch



Threshold schrieb:


> Vor allem hat Deutschland nicht die Menschen aus ihren afrikanischen Kolonien verheizt, wie es die Franzosen gemacht haben.


Doch, aber nur innerhalb der Kolonien.
Es wurde teilweise auch bis 1918 in den Kolonien gekämpft.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch, aber nur innerhalb der Kolonien.
> Es wurde teilweise auch bis 1918 in den Kolonien gekämpft.



Die Franzosen haben Menschen aus ihren Kolonien nach Europa geholt und sie an die Front geschickt -- ohne vernünftige Klamotten und vor allem ohne Waffen.
Einfach nur als Kanonenfutter, damit die Deutschen daran ihre Munition aufbrauchen.
Ekelhafter geht es nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2020)

Überfall passt schon, auch wenn es anders war als bei Polen. Nur halt weniger überraschend.
Wobei auch Hitler hat Polen Angebote gemacht ein Bündnis einzugehen, keine Frage wir wissen wie es Polen am Ende gegangen wäre, wären sie dieses Bündnis eingegangen. Aber einen Polenfeldzug hätte es dann nicht gegeben.

Deinen Vergleich kann ich nicht beurteilen, müsste ich nachlesen. Bei Belgien war es halt so, dass alle für Belgiens Neutralität garantiert haben. War es bei Dänemark auch so? Wenn nein ist es aus damaliger Sicht ein vollkommen anderer Fall. Krieg ansich war ja legitim im Gegensatz zu heute.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2020)

Kriege führen war damals Alltag, Verträge brechen war schon wieder was anderes.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2020)

Wie wäre es mal mit BTT?
Es gibt doch einen extra Militär-Thread.

Racial Profiling der Polizei: Innenministerium sagt Studie ab | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juli 2020)

Und hier wieder ein Beispiel, was mein Vertrauen nicht erhöht. Soso, die Ermittler sollen also alle Fragen an alle Beteiligten vorher in schriftlicher Form einreichen. Noch offensichtlicher kann man nicht formulieren "Wir müssen alle Aussagen aufeinander abstimmen". Wir brauchen dringend eine unabhängige Ermitlungsbehörde, die ausschließlich für Polizei und Innenministerium zuständig ist.
Oury Jalloh: Justizministerium in Sachsen-Anhalt verweigert Sonderermittlern Gespraeche mit Staatsanwaelten - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## seahawk (7. Juli 2020)

Wir müssen die Strukturen zerschlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2020)

Jaja seahawk, pass lieber auf bevor die "Corona Diktatur" dich noch einsperrt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen die Strukturen zerschlagen.



Klar, damit dann Antifa und BLM ungestört randalieren und alles zerstören können.
Das ist doch, was du haben willst.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2020)

DJ du bist auch kein leuchtendes Beispiel gelungener politischer Bildung.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Klar, damit dann Antifa und BLM ungestört randalieren und alles zerstören können.



Ich denke nicht, dass Inkompetenz und dubiose Seilschaften in Strafverfolgung und Justiz erforderlich sind, um extremen Strömungen - auch von links - zu begegnen.
Diese Strukturen wären also tatsächlich entbehrlich.

(Dahingestellt, ob Seahawk das auch so gemeint hat ...)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> (Dahingestellt, ob Seahawk das auch so gemeint hat ...)



Ich glaube kaum, da er generell in der Polizei ein Problem sieht.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Klar, damit dann Antifa und BLM ungestört randalieren und alles zerstören können.
> Das ist doch, was du haben willst.



Nö, ich will eine Behörde die das Neutralitäts- und Transparenzgebot ernst nimmt. Diesen Anspruch sollte jegliche Behörde an sich selber haben, wenn sie ihren verfassungsmäßigen Job ernst nimmt. Wenn sie da versagt kommt es zu politischer Einflussnahme, was nie gut ist. Weder wenn es um das Decken rechter Strukturen geht, noch wenn es um Einflussnahme nach Links geht wie teilweise in Berlin. Ich bin Fan der preussischen Beamtenidee, der politisch neutral seinen Job macht und so oft für jegliche politische Strömung störend ist.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Das Justizministerium und Gewerkschaften wie der BDK sind für die Studie:
Lambrecht zu Racial Profiling: "Wichtig, dass wir Studie durchfuehren" | tagesschau.de
Kripo-Bund kritisiert Seehofer: "Ein Baerendienst" fuer die Polizei | tagesschau.de

Interview:
https://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video-725993.html



Edit1:
Grossrazzia bei Neonazis in Brandenburg - Anschlaege auf Moschee und Geschaefte vereitelt (03.07.2020)  | rbb24
Was dann bei der Auswertung der Datenträger so rauskam:
Ermittlungen nach Razzia: Rechtsextreme in der Prignitz sollen Polizisten ausgespaeht haben | rbb24

Vielleicht ist die Polizei demnächst auf dem rechten Auge nicht mehr ganz so blind, wenn sie jetzt selbst im Fadenkreuz steht.


Edit2:
Sicherheitscheck:  Behörden dürfen öffentliche Webinhalte prüfen  | LTO.de

Wobei man da für die Überprüfung nur die Seiten, aber explizit keine Nutzernamen angeben soll. Wenn man also nicht mit Klarnamen angemeldet ist, findet das keiner.

Edit3:
Sensible Daten von Polizei-Computer abgerufen
https://www.hessenschau.de/politik/...u-20-drohschreiben,drohmails-wissler-102.html


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

Drohmails von Polizeibeamten? Ja, wo leben wir denn?
"NSU 2.0": Hessische Linkenfraktionschefin erhaelt weitere Drohmails - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2020)

Freu dich damit sind es zumindest bald Ex Beamte.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Freu dich damit sind es zumindest bald Ex Beamte.



Bis das geschieht, wechseln die noch dreimal die Besoldungsgruppe oder gehen in Pension. Die Ermittlungen zum letzten Vorfall dieser Art in Frankfurt dauern schon zwei Jahre an ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bis das geschieht, wechseln die noch dreimal die Besoldungsgruppe oder gehen in Pension. Die Ermittlungen zum letzten Vorfall dieser Art in Frankfurt dauern schon zwei Jahre an ...


Ich gehe doch auf bestimmte Provokateure überhaupt nicht ein. Warum sollte ich mich freuen? Das Ziel ist es, dass so etwas gar nicht passiert. Wir haben der Polizei das Gewaltmonopol übergeben. Das ist gut so und das achte ich, die Polizei hat sich aber verdammt nochmal neutral und ausgewogen zu verhalten. 

Ein Verhalten wie im Artikel beschrieben geht überhaupt nicht und ich würde die gesamte Dienststelle, so man den oder die Täter eindeutig ermitteln kann, wegen Versagens für ein paar Wochen unbezahlt zur Weitbildung schicken. Nur so kann man Strukturen durchbrechen, in denen offensichtliche Täter von anderen Kollegen gedeckt werden.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein Verhalten wie im Artikel beschrieben geht überhaupt nicht und ich würde die gesamte Dienststelle, so man den oder die Täter eindeutig ermitteln kann, wegen Versagens für ein paar Wochen unbezahlt zur Weitbildung schicken. Nur so kann man Strukturen durchbrechen, in denen offensichtliche Täter von anderen Kollegen gedeckt werden.



Da wäre Sippenhaft und als solche rechtsstaatlich bedenklich, denn "offensichtlich" ist da eben gar nichts. Wie können und sollen beispielsweise Kollegen, die den betreffenden Rechner zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt nicht im Blick hatten oder sich nicht einmal in der Dienststelle aufhielten, mehr zur Aufklärung beitragen als jeder Andere, der nicht Zeuge des Geschehens war?
Möchtest du indirekt haftbar gemacht werden, wenn in deinem Wohnblock oder an deiner Arbeitstelle etwas schief geht, nur weil du deinen Posten als "Abschnittsbevollmächtigte" nicht ordentlich gemacht hast?

Auch bei Strukturen innerhalb von Strukturen gibt es immer Leute die "drin" sind und solche, die "draußen" sind. Wenn diejenigen mit bestraft werden, die sich nicht zuschulden kommen ließen, hat man nur eines geschaffen: Nämlich Polizisten, die vom System enttäuscht sind, dem sie dienen sollen. Und die werden sich garantiert nicht stärker ins Zeug legen, um irgend etwas aufzuklären. Eher noch sind sie dann darauf eingestimmt, für die "In"-Gruppe rekrutiert zu werden, auch wenn sie deren ideologische Haltung gar nicht grundsätzlich teilen. Wenn die Zuverlässigkeit und  Verfassungstreue der Polizei nur dadurch gewährleistet werden kann, dass jeder Beamte seinem Nächsten ständig über die Schulter schaut, haben wir noch ganz andere Probleme.

Ich wäre daher eher dafür, überprüfbare Strukturen zu schaffen, aus denen sich eine einwandfreie Haftbarkeit ergibt, also beispielsweise beschränkten und individualisierten Zugang für Beamte. Wessen Login in solchen Fällen auftaucht, muss sich erklären können.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

Das ist ja ein simples EDV Problem. Zugriffe auf ein Auskunftssystem sollten wohl gelogged werden.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Das wird schon gemacht. Sonst wüsste man über diese Abfrage gar nichts.
Aber wer sperrt seinen PC ständig, wenn er mal kurz eine Akte holt o.ä.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da wäre Sippenhaft


Es gibt auch das Mittel der Beugehaft, wenn eine ganze Abteilung die drei Affen spielt und nichts gesehen hat, nichts gehört haben will und nichts sagt. Wer soll denn ermitteln, ohne das die Ermittlungsergebnisse sofort verteilt, Aussagen abgestimmt und Verdächtige beschützt werden?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird schon gemacht. Sonst wüsste man über diese Abfrage gar nichts.
> Aber wer sperrt seinen PC ständig, wenn er mal kurz eine Akte holt o.ä.


Typische Ausreden von AfD Postern, bei denen es dann immer der Praktikant war. Es passierte nicht zum ersten Mal in der Dienststelle. Wer seinen Rechner immer noch ungesperrt lässt, handelt fahrlässig. 

Dann sollten die Kollegen aufpassen und das oder die schwarzen Schafe heraus finden. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass innerhalb der Polizei Terroristen sind, die Menschen bedrohen, ausspionieren und im Zweifel Gewalt anwenden oder die Daten an Rechtsextreme weitergeben.

Wir reden hier nicht über ein Kavaliersdelikt ...


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird schon gemacht. Sonst wüsste man über diese Abfrage gar nichts.
> Aber wer sperrt seinen PC ständig, wenn er mal kurz eine Akte holt o.ä.



Deswegen sichert man Zugriffe auf Ewodaten ja auch normalerweise mit einem Extrapasswort, dass für jede Abfrage nötig ist.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deswegen sichert man Zugriffe auf Ewodaten ja auch normalerweise mit einem Extrapasswort, dass für jede Abfrage nötig ist.



Sowas gibt es sicher nicht, einfach, weil es viel zu unpraktisch ist. Es wird einen einfachen Login für das Abfragesystem selbst geben.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es passierte nicht zum ersten mal in der Dienststelle. Wer seinen Rechner immer noch ungesperrt lässt, handelt fahrlässig.



Hier wiederum bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Jeder Bürger gerät ins Visier, wenn einen kriminelle Handlung zu seinem passwortgeschützten Computerarbeitsplatz zurückverfolgt werden kann, und muss plausibel machen, warum er sich zum Tatzeitpunkt nicht an diesem Platz befand und erklären können, wer sonst noch Zugriff darauf haben könnte und auf welchem Wege. Das gilt dreimal bei behördlichen Systemen, mit denen Zugriff auf sensible Daten möglich ist.

Aber es hört nicht beim Rechner auf. Man kann sich doch nur an den Kopf fassen, dass nicht spätestens bei Abfragen im Melderegister eine eindeutige Identifikation des Abfragenden, gänzlich unabhängig vom genutzten Rechner erfolgen muss.
Die Polizeigewerkschaft geht bereits in Abwehrhaltung, wenn es nur um Klarnamen auf der Uniform von Polizeibeamten geht, gleichzeitig könnten jedoch offenbar auch Angehörige der Beamten, der Putztrupp, Lieferdienstleister und beliebige andere Besucher der Dienststelle Zugriff aus sensible Informationen erhalten, während jemand "mal kurz eine Akte holt".  

Unterdessen ist es in der Privatwirtschaft teilweise ein als grobe Fahrlässigkeit anerkannter Kündigungsgrund, einem Kollegen unbeaufsichtigt an den eigenen Rechner zu lassen ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ... während jemand "mal kurz eine Akte holt". ...


Das sind diese kleinen Arten der "Rechtsdehnung", die man auch positiv erlebt. Meine Tochter wurde mal vergewaltigt oder auch nicht, jedenfalls unter Ko-Tropfen gesetzt und was dann passierte, ist offen. Während der Anzeige und der Identifizierung ging der Beamte mit dem geöffneten Datensatz des vermeindlichen Täters  auch mit dem Satz _"Ich gehe jetzt mal Kaffeetrinken"_ und gab uns die Option, nach dem Namen und Daten zu schauen. Ich habe das natürlich nicht gemacht. Ich würde auch niemals Selbstjustiz üben. Dafür haben wir dier Polizei und Gerichte, auch die möchte ich mich aber bedingungslos verlassen können.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Unterdessen ist es in der Privatwirtschaft teilweise ein als grobe Fahrlässigkeit anerkannter Kündigungsgrund, einem Kollegen unbeaufsichtigt an den eigenen Rechner zu lassen ...



Teilweise sind die Reviere so schlecht ausgestattet, da hat gar keiner einen eigenen Rechner, sondern die werden je nach Bedarf abwechselnd genutzt. 
Auf Streife ist das dann mit dem Notebook eh so üblich.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird schon gemacht. Sonst wüsste man über diese Abfrage gar nichts.
> Aber wer sperrt seinen PC ständig, wenn er mal kurz eine Akte holt o.ä.


Wir. Sonst gibt es eine Abmahnung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Teilweise sind die Reviere so schlecht ausgestattet.


Das ist sowas von lächerlich. Wer ist dafür verantwortlich und warum setzt sich niemand für dieses Problem ein? Da werde ich rasend, das ist Geldverschwendung, wenn man Personalkosten sieht und dann ineffizient arbeitende Polizisten. Seehofer, machst Du irgendwas was sinnvolles?


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Da sind die Länder zuständig.



			
				https://www.otz.de/leben/blaulicht/thueringer-polizei-ueberraschende-antwort-auf-frage-zum-internetzugang-id229461144.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antworten auf Kleine Anfragen an die Thüringer Landesregierung fördern bisweilen Unerwartetes zu Tage. Beispielsweise dass im Jahr 2020 die Mehrzahl der Computer in Thüringer Polizeidienststellen über keinen Internetzugang verfügen.



Und nochmal da drauf verweisen: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte => 
Landeskriminalaemter: Den digitalen Anschluss verpasst | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/kontraste/kriminaltechnik-bundesrepublik-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Um zu ermitteln, nutzten die Hamburger Ermittler anfangs ihre privaten Rechner.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es sicher nicht, einfach, weil es viel zu unpraktisch ist. Es wird einen einfachen Login für das Abfragesystem selbst geben.



Ich kenne solche Systeme und moderne verlangen nicht nur das Passwort, sondern auch einen Grund und ein Aktenzeichen für einen jeden Zugriff.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Wenn einfach bloß bei einer Personenkontrolle die Daten der Ausweise geprüft werden, gibt es kein Aktenzeichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn einfach bloß bei einer Personenkontrolle die Daten der Ausweise geprüft werden, gibt es kein Aktenzeichen.


Eine Tagebuchnummer aber doch wohl mindestens, oder?
Ansonsten wird das telefonisch und damit eindeutig einer
Person zuordbar gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2020)

Wieso muss man überhaupt noch ein Passwort eingeben?
Einfach den Ausweis nutzen. Damit loggt man sich ein und fertig. Wenn man dann woanders hingeht, muss man den Ausweis eh wieder herausnehmen, da man sonst ja woanders nicht hinkommt, da der Ausweis auch die Türen öffnen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Das weiß ich nicht. Aber es ist zumindest problemlos möglich während der Fahrt den Vornamen des Fahrzeughalters übers Notebook abzufragen. 
Zumindest, wenn das UMTS Verbindung hat. 

Drei Vornamen hatte die Kollegin anhand der Buchstaben auf dem Kennzeichen richtig geraten.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn einfach bloß bei einer Personenkontrolle die Daten der Ausweise geprüft werden, gibt es kein Aktenzeichen.



Natürlich gibt es da für ein Aktenzeichen, nicht ein fallspezifisches aber ein allgemeines. Wenn das System sehr gut adminstriert ist, geht das dann auch nur von bestimmten Rechnern (also im Dienstfahrzeug) oder den Kollegen, die ggf. solche Anfragen der Streifen bearbeiten. 

Dann wählt der Nutzer nur den Grund "allgemeine Personenkontrolle" und das System setzt dann das Aktenzechen automatisch.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Teilweise sind die Reviere so schlecht ausgestattet, da hat gar keiner einen eigenen Rechner, sondern die werden je nach Bedarf abwechselnd genutzt.



Selbst wenn das ganze Revier nur einen Rechner haben sollte (Was ich beispielsweise bei der Dienststelle 1 in Fankfurt eher nicht vermute ...), kann sich auf diesem trotzdem jeder Benutzer mit eigenem Account einloggen.



> Auf Streife ist das dann mit dem Notebook eh so üblich.



Ums so wichtiger, dass sensible Abfragen eine davon unabhängige Identifikation benötigen. Dann kann sich der jeweilige Beamte meinetwegen von seinem smarten Toaster aus einloggen - es wären trotzdem seine individuellen Einwahldaten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

Und die nächste Sau. Es wird immer unerträglicher

Verfassungsschutzreform: Firmen sollen beim Installieren von Staatstrojanern helfen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Wobei das schon am TLS scheitert.

Zumal man doch gar keine Quellen TKÜ bräuchte, wenn man in der Lage wäre Datenverkehr mitzuschneiden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das schon am TLS scheitert.
> 
> Zumal man doch gar keine Quellen TKÜ bräuchte, wenn man in der Lage wäre Datenverkehr mitzuschneiden.



Selbst ohne TLS würde es bei Updates auffallen, denn die sind signiert, zumindest bei Ubuntu und auch bei Windows.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber wer sperrt seinen PC ständig, wenn er mal kurz eine Akte holt o.ä.


Wir, weil das sonst ein IT Sicherheitsverstoß ist.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und die nächste Sau. Es wird immer unerträglicher
> 
> Verfassungsschutzreform: Firmen sollen beim Installieren von Staatstrojanern helfen - DER SPIEGEL



Liest sich wirklich wie eine Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme für unsere Verfassungsrichter ...


----------



## keinnick (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird schon gemacht. Sonst wüsste man über diese Abfrage gar nichts.
> Aber wer sperrt seinen PC ständig, wenn er mal kurz eine Akte holt o.ä.


Solltest Du Dir im Job dringend angewöhnen. WIN+L und gut. Dauert nicht einmal ne Sekunde.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Würde ich schon machen. Die Realität sieht aber anders aus.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2020)

Gewohnheit, ich mach das inzwischen selbst zu Hause


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

Rechte Straftaten? Gibt es nicht!

_"... Einzig was das Phänomen Linksextremismus angehe, zeigte sich Seehofer etwas besorgt. "6400 Straftaten! Darunter 1778 beschädigte AfD-Wahlplakate. Schlimm, schlimm, schlimm. Aber das bekommen wir auch noch in den Griff. Ich werde da weiterhin beide Augen offen halten." ..."_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Seehofer stellt Verfassungsschutzbericht vor: "Alles bestens!"


----------



## Slezer (9. Juli 2020)

Der Postillon... Wie immer eine sehr gute Quelle von dir...


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Der Postillon... Wie immer eine sehr gute Quelle von dir...


Wenn Satire von der Realität überholt wird.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Der Postillon... Wie immer eine sehr gute Quelle von dir...



Wird es dir nicht selbst allmählich peinlich, ständig Einzeiler ins Forum zu spucken, mit denen du dich selbst wahlweise als merkbefreit oder als Analphabet bloßstellst?
Da steht doch ganz eindeutig, dass die Zahlen aus einer Antwort des Bundesinnenministeriums auf eine Anfrage der AFD stammen. Welchen Teil davon muss man dir aufmalen?

Wer mit diesem amüsanten Detail geistig überfordert ist, kann auch einfach den Verfassungsschutzbericht lesen und erkennt trüben Blickes, dass die Zunahme PMK-links sich überwiegend unter "Sachbeschädigungen" versteckt. Und da wird nun einmal nicht zwischen brennenden Autos und angemalten Wahlplakaten der AfD unterschieden.

Wenn man diese Informationen jedoch zusammenführt, wird klar, dass die erschreckende Zunahme linksextremer Straftaten für den jüngsten Auswertungszeitraum tatsächlich zu knapp drei Vierteln aus mörderischen Angriffen auf Wahlplakate besteht, während Rechtsextreme zum Glück lediglich eine Handvoll Leute umgebracht haben.
Ganz klar, von welchem politischen Lager somit aktuell die größere Gefahr für die Bundesrepublik ausgeht. Man muss sich nur mal an die Stelle eines Wahlplakats versetzen, das rücksichtslos angemalt oder gar brutal von seinem angestammten Platz gerissen wird!


----------



## Slezer (9. Juli 2020)

Erst wenn es dir peinlich ist mit deinem unwissend versuchen zu glänzen. Dann ist es mir peinlich


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Erst wenn es dir peinlich ist mit deinem unwissend versuchen zu glänzen. Dann ist es mir peinlich







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WjUACaUOxWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

Rechtes Netzwerk bei der Polizei? Innenminister Beuth wirft LKA schwere Versaeumnisse nach Drohmails gegen Wissler vor | hessenschau.de | Politik


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Rechtes Netzwerk bei der Polizei? Innenminister Beuth wirft LKA schwere Versaeumnisse nach Drohmails gegen Wissler vor | hessenschau.de | Politik


_".... Der Grund: Er habe die Abfrage bestritten und gesagt, womöglich habe ein  anderer Kollege seine Kennung benutzt. Eine Durchsuchung der privaten  Datenträger des Beamten habe daraufhin nicht stattgefunden, heißt es in  dem Bericht.  ..."_

Wäre auch völlig überflüssig, ebenso wie eine sicherstellung der Datenträger bei ihm zuhause und eine Auswertung seiner Telefone. Wenn ein Polizist sagt, er war das nicht, dann stimmt. So funktioniert das hier.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juli 2020)

Wir brauchen eine unabhängige Aufsichtsbehörde für die Polizei, die gleichzeitig auch Anlaufstelle für die vielen von Polizeigewalt betroffenen Bürger ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine unabhängige Aufsichtsbehörde für die Polizei, die gleichzeitig auch Anlaufstelle für die vielen von Polizeigewalt betroffenen Bürger ist.



Gerichte sind das zumindest teilweise.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juli 2020)

Aufloesungserscheinungen bei den Rechten: Immer mehr AfD-Mitglieder bieten Verfassungsschutz Spitzeldienste an - Berlin - Tagesspiegel Mobil


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aufloesungserscheinungen bei den Rechten: Immer mehr AfD-Mitglieder bieten Verfassungsschutz Spitzeldienste an - Berlin - Tagesspiegel Mobil



Tja, auch die Rechtsopportunisten müssen halt sehen, wo sie bleiben. Wenn man für richtige Arbeit zu dumm und/oder zu faul ist und es die Chancen auf die nährende Partei verfliegt, müssen andere Einnahmequellen her, für die man die erforderliche Qualifikation besitzt. Und Müll erzählen können sie alle, warum also nicht dem VS gegen Prämien?


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

Bloß damit muss auch der BfV rechnen, dass die Müll erzählen und nicht die wahren Informationen liefern.
Zumal die V-Männer auch beim Verbotsverfahren ein Problem werden können, wie damals bei der NPD.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Tja, auch die Rechtsopportunisten müssen halt sehen, wo sie bleiben. Wenn man für richtige Arbeit zu dumm und/oder zu faul ist und es die Chancen auf die nährende Partei verfliegt, müssen andere Einnahmequellen her, für die man die erforderliche Qualifikation besitzt. Und Müll erzählen können sie alle, warum also nicht dem VS gegen Prämien?



Lustig eher das die ihres gleichen bespitzeln wollen, richtige Patrioten und ehrenmänner


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

Drohungen gegen Politiker: Ein Fall fuer den Generalbundesanwalt? | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2020)

Aus der Reihe "gleicher als gleich":
Wer als Polizist Getränkebehältnisse auf Demos wirft, wird freigesprochen
Zur Erinnerung: Wer als nicht-Polizist etwas wirft, kann mehrere Jahre in den Bau wandern

(Vergleichsfall = einer der ersten Google-Treffer. Fälle mit exakt gleichem Vorwurf sind etwas mühselig zu finden. Aber jeder einzelne zieht mehr als das 10fache von 0 als Strafe nach sich.)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Da wäre Sippenhaft und als solche rechtsstaatlich bedenklich, denn "offensichtlich" ist da eben gar nichts. Wie können und sollen beispielsweise Kollegen, die den betreffenden Rechner zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt nicht im Blick hatten oder sich nicht einmal in der Dienststelle aufhielten, mehr zur Aufklärung beitragen als jeder Andere, der nicht Zeuge des Geschehens war?



Wer definitiv nicht da war, kann ausgeklammert werden. Wer definitiv in den Räumlichkeiten war und keine Aussage darüber machen kann, wer es war, hat entweder ein Aufmerksamkeitsproblem (was ihn für alle mit Kontrolle und Überwachung in Zusammenhang stehende Polizeiaufgaben unbrauchbar macht) oder aber er deckt Kriminelle (was ihn für alle Polizeiaufgaben unbrauchbar macht).



> Ich wäre daher eher dafür, überprüfbare Strukturen zu schaffen, aus denen sich eine einwandfreie Haftbarkeit ergibt, also beispielsweise beschränkten und individualisierten Zugang für Beamte. Wessen Login in solchen Fällen auftaucht, muss sich erklären können.



In einem der Bedeutung der Daten angemessen geschützten System gäbe es nicht nur dass, sondern auch noch eine permanente, serverseitige Überwachung aller Zugriffe, die zumindest Zugriff nehmenden Rechner und Uhrzeit identifizieren könnte...

Haftet die Polizei eigentlich für Folgekosten derartige ekltanter, systematische DSGVO-Verstöße? Wenn man auf einmal Drohungen an die Privatadresse bekommt, aus einer Datenbank, in der auch Auto und ähnliches auftauchen, braucht man zumindest eine neue Wohnung/Haus in vergleichbarer Lage und mindestens gleicher Qualität, ggf. einen neuen Wagen, etc., einen Umstellservice für alle Kommunikations- und Zahlungsverbindungen, etc.. Das sollte man alles dem Verursacher in Rechnung stellen. Und zwar persönlich.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird schon gemacht. Sonst wüsste man über diese Abfrage gar nichts.
> Aber wer sperrt seinen PC ständig, wenn er mal kurz eine Akte holt o.ä.



Hoffentlich jeder, der mit derart umfangreichen persönlichen Daten arbeitet. Wenn nicht gilt obiges:
Wer unfähig ist, Gesetze einzuhalten, ist ungeeignet, als Polizist zu arbeiten. Und das so eklatant und selbstverantwortet, dass die sofortige Entlassung aus dem Beamtenstatus unter Verlust sämtlicher Pensionsansprüche das Minimum ist. "Die Polizei: Dein Feind und Gefährder"...




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das schon am TLS scheitert.
> 
> Zumal man doch gar keine Quellen TKÜ bräuchte, wenn man in der Lage wäre Datenverkehr mitzuschneiden.



Es geht nicht darum, ob der Bundestrojaner irgendwelche Wirkung zeigt. So kompetent, wie unsere Institutionen in Sachen IT sind, müssen sie vermutlich erstmal XP installieren, damit er überhaupt läuft. Es geht darum, dass Privatunternehmen angewiesen werden, eine Infrastruktur für explizite Gesetzesbrüche einzurichten. Was kommt als nächstes? Angemietete Panzerbatallaione bei der Bundeswehr?


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine unabhängige Aufsichtsbehörde für die Polizei, die gleichzeitig auch Anlaufstelle für die vielen von Polizeigewalt betroffenen Bürger ist.


Wie gesagt, man braucht wie den Wehrbeauftragten auch einen Polizeibeauftragten.


----------



## seahawk (11. Juli 2020)

Wobei das nicht reicht, das muss ein richtige personell stark aufgestellte Behörde sein, die sich um die Überwachung der Institution kümmert und hart und entschieden durchgreift. Vor allem aber muss es eine Stelle geben, die dem Bürger bei Polizeigewalt hilft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, man braucht wie den Wehrbeauftragten auch einen Polizeibeauftragten.



Oh Gott, dann haben wir noch mehr von den Leuten a la Eva Högl. Nein Danke.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus der Reihe "gleicher als gleich":
> Wer als Polizist Getränkebehältnisse auf Demos wirft, wird freigesprochen
> Zur Erinnerung: Wer als nicht-Polizist etwas wirft, kann mehrere Jahre in den Bau wandern



So wie ich es verstanden hab, war der aber schon zu G20 kein Polizist mehr.

Und die sind es spätestens jetzt nicht mehr:
Landgericht Erfurt: Zwei Polizisten wegen schweren sexuellen Missbrauchs verurteilt | MDR.DE



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haftet die Polizei eigentlich für Folgekosten derartige ekltanter, systematische DSGVO-Verstöße? Wenn man auf einmal Drohungen an die Privatadresse bekommt, aus einer Datenbank, in der auch Auto und ähnliches auftauchen, braucht man zumindest eine neue Wohnung/Haus in vergleichbarer Lage und mindestens gleicher Qualität, ggf. einen neuen Wagen, etc., einen Umstellservice für alle Kommunikations- und Zahlungsverbindungen, etc.. Das sollte man alles dem Verursacher in Rechnung stellen. Und zwar persönlich.



Wäre schön, wenn da wenigstens mal eine Haftung für die eigentlichen Verstöße bestehen würde. Aber die Landesbehörden fallen unter das jeweilige Landesdatenschutzgesetz, wo nur Landesdatenschutzbeauftrage zuständig ist.

Ganz aktuell:
Ermittlungen nach Krawallen: Hitzige Debatte um angebliche "Stammbaumforschung" bei Polizei Stuttgart | Stuttgart | SWR Aktuell Baden-Wuerttemberg | SWR Aktuell | SWR
Nach Stuttgart-Krawallen: Diskussion ueber Abstammungspruefung | tagesschau.de

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


> Darf die Stuttgarter Polizei dem Migrationshintergrund von Tatverdächtigen nachspüren? Fiel der Begriff "Stammbaumforschung"? Die wichtigsten Fragen und Antworten


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

doppel


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell:
> Ermittlungen nach Krawallen: Hitzige Debatte um angebliche "Stammbaumforschung" bei Polizei Stuttgart | Stuttgart | SWR Aktuell Baden-Wuerttemberg | SWR Aktuell | SWR
> Nach Stuttgart-Krawallen: Diskussion ueber Abstammungspruefung | tagesschau.de



Die Polizei vertritt dabei den Standpunkt, dass lediglich eine Überprüfung der Herkunft der Eltern stattfinden würde, und dass das keine Stammbaumforschung wäre. Darüber kann man sich sicherlich streiten, aber was ich mich frage ist: Auf welcher Basis sind die Eltern der Verdächtigen in irgend einer Weise tatgegenständlich? Waren sie bei den Ausschreitungen dabei? Werden sie in irgend einer anderen Form als haftbar angesehen?

Okay, es soll darum gehen, einen etwaigen Migrationshintergrund festzustellen. Da wüsste ich zwar auch noch nicht, inwiefern das ermittlungstechnisch relevant wäre oder woraus sich eine dienstliche Verpflichtung zu ergibt, aber meinetwegen - es soll ja am Ende nicht heißen, da würde etwas verschweigen werden.

ABER: Wenn man die Herkunft von Verdächtigen feststellt, statistisch erfasst, auswertet und ggf. bekannt gibt, weil das womöglich von allgemeinem Interesse wäre, dann muss das für _alle relevanten Herkunftsfaktoren gleichermaßen_ gelten. Sowohl für die Polizei als auch für die Allgemeinheit wäre es wichtig zu wissen, aus welchen Bundesländern und Städten die schlimmsten Radaubrüder kommen. Das ist sogar noch wichtiger, denn woher Randalierer anreisen, kann man ggf. eindämmen, ob und welchen Migrationshintergrund sie haben hingegen ohnehin nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn Minderjährige unter den Verdächtigen sind, können Eltern auf alle Fälle haftbar gemacht werden, wenn sie ihre Aufsichtspflicht verletzt haben.



Da muss aber dann ein übler Fehler passiert sein. Wenn die älter sind wird es auch mit der Aufsichtspflicht schwierig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Aufsichtspflicht ist ein Teil der Personensorge, die nach §1631 BGB allgemein die Pflicht und das Recht der Eltern umfasst, das Kind zu pflegen, zu erziehen und zu beaufsichtigen.
> Die Aufsichtspflicht gilt bis 18 Jahre.
> 
> Wenn dein minderjähriges (unter 18) Kind steineschmeißend und randalierend Nachts durch Stuttgart zieht, hat garantiert deine Erziehung versagt, sprich "man"  haftet als Eltern, wenn dabei Sachbeschädigung (plündern von Läden) oder Körperverletzung (z.B. an Polizisten) begangen wurde.


Wenn ein 17-Jähriger alleine draußen ist, ist da keine Aufsichtspflicht verletzt.

Da haften dann erstmal auch nicht die Eltern, da man bei einem 17-Jährigen ausgehen kann, dass dieser alleine raus kann. Man muss wenn man dann Kohle will einen Titel erwirken.
Ab 14 gilt übrigens schon das Jugendstrafrecht.


----------



## seahawk (14. Juli 2020)

Der Herkunft darf nicht betrachtet werden. Das ist Rassismus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du erzählst einfach Schwachsinn!
> 
> Hier geht es nicht darum, dass das Kind "ohne Aufsicht" alleine "draußejn" ist, sondern was es gemacht hat und es geht auch nicht um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit!
> Wenn dein 17 Jähriges Kind vorsätzlich z.B. ein Polizeiauto beschädigt, dann haftest und zahlst du dafür als Eltern nach § 832 StGB.


Das ist Blödsinn. Einen 17-Jährigen muss man nicht dauerhaft beaufsichtigen, es sei denn es gibt Gründe dafür.
Wenn der was zerstört ist das erstmal Sachbeschädigung und dann muss der das bezahlen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Herkunft darf nicht betrachtet werden. Das ist Rassismus.



Das ist nicht zwingend richtig.
Rassismus kommt vom Wort Rasse. Sofern die gleich ist ist es eben kein Rassismus.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht darum, dass das Kind "ohne Aufsicht" alleine "draußejn" ist, sondern was es gemacht hat und es geht auch nicht um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit!
> Wenn dein 17 Jähriges Kind vorsätzlich z.B. ein Polizeiauto beschädigt, dann haftest und zahlst du dafür als Eltern nach § 832 StGB.



Nein, das ist nicht korrekt. Die Übergänge sind fließend und hängen exakt mit dem zusammen, was der Paragraph unter "wegen ihres geistigen oder körperlichen Zustands der Beaufsichtigung bedarf" zusammenfasst.

Bei Jugendlichen geht der Gesetzgeber davon aus, dass diese nicht unter ständiger Aufsicht der Eltern stehen müssen und sich auch zu späterer Stunde noch allein auf der Straße aufhalten dürfen. Sprich, wenn Sprösslinge dieses Alters abends ohne elterliche Begleitung randalieren, liegt kein Verletzung der elterlichen Aufsichtspflicht vor. Die Jugendlichen sind (begrenzt) selbst haftbar und können nach Jugendstrafrecht belangt werden.

Wenn der Jugendliche jedoch geistig zurückgeblieben oder bereits durch Randale aufgefallen sein sollte, eventuell schon - dann wäre es die Pflicht der Eltern, besondere Fürsorge walten zu lassen bzw. eine Wiederholung zu unterbinden oder zumindest erkennbare Anstrengungen unternommen zu haben, diese zu erschweren. Es erwartet aber niemand, dass Eltern ihren 17jährigen Sohn in seinem Zimmer einsperren oder auf andere Weise mit Gewalt daran hindern, das Haus zu verlassen - wohl aber, dass der Filius explizit darauf hingewiesen wurde, keinen Scheiß zu bauen. Klingt erst einmal lächerlich, ist aber so.

Beurteilt wird ohnehin der Einzelfall.


----------



## seahawk (14. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @
> 
> Ich frage mich, wie man z.B. Clan Kriminalität effektiv bekämpfen will, wenn Herkunft keine Rolle spielt?
> Das gleiche gilt für jede Art von Bandenkriminalität.



Schon der Begriff Clankriminalität oder Bandenkriminalität ist rassistisch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du erzählst Schwachsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Schüler oder Auszubildende können schwerlich mehrere tausend oder zehntausend Euro aufbringen und wie gesagt, als Eltern hat man eine Erziehungspflicht, wenn der minderjährige Sprössling vorsätzlich rumrandaliert, haften die Eltern!
> Das mag nicht in dein liberales scheißegal Weltbild passen, ist aber so, gerade bei den Vorfällen in Stuttgart, wo es keinerlei Provokation durch die Polizei gab.
> ...


Du erzählst hier einfach nur Gülle.
Eine Versicherung zahlt nie bei Vorsatz, das schließen die auch immer in den Verträgen aus.
Ich habe das auch nie behauptet.

Wenn die das nicht zahlen können haften nicht die Eltern, sondern die Kinder selbst. Das auch nach einige Jahre, ich meine es sind 30 Jahre. Das finde ich übrigens auch richtig so, wer einen Schaden verursacht soll den auch zahlen.

Hier übrigens ein Video vom Solmecke: Haften Eltern wirklich fuer ihre Kinder? | Rechtsirrtuemer Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke - YouTube


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Mahoy
> 
> Dein ganzer Beitrag ist völlig an meinem Beitrag vorbei geschrieben, weil ich gerade auf die vorsätzliche Handlung abstelle, und nicht auf andere Umstände!
> Jugendliche sind nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad haftbar, und wenn dein minderjähriger Sprössling mit Steinen oder einer Eisenstange zum "Spaß" ein  Polizeiauto oder Krankenwagen massiv demoliert, wirst du sehen, das die Eltern dafür in Haftung genommen werden, zur Aufsichtspflicht gehört auch eine Erziehungspflicht und ein Schüler oder Auszubildender, kann solche Summen gar nicht zahlen, woher auch.


Wie gesagt, da wird ein Titel erwirkt und dann wird eben Jahre später gezahlt, so wie bei Schuldnern auch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann glaube das mal und glaube auch mal Youtube Videos anstatt sich einschlägige Urteile anzusehen, die darüber gefällt wurden.
> 
> Man kann nur den Kopf schütteln, das anscheinend Leute wie du Youtuvbe Videos für Fakten hallten, anstatt das was Gerichte entschieden haben.
> Noch tiefer lässt blicken, dass du anscheinend eine Erziehungspflicht, die im Gesetz steht, ablehnst, was Bände spricht!


Du legst mir hier Sachen in den Mund, das ist einfach wahnsinnig.

Nenne doch mal die Urteile und kläre uns über die Umstände drum herum auf.
Wo habe ich denn die Erziehungspflicht abgelehnt?
Ich habe einfach nur geschrieben, dass diese nicht so ausgeweitet ist wie du es behauptest.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Eltern haften nur für Kinder, also von 7 bis 14 Jahren. Bei unter 7 haftet gar keiner.

Das die Eltern die Schäden von Jugendlichen zahlen liegt eher an der allgemein Selbstverständlichkeit für die Eltern alles zu zahlen. Genauso könnten sie aber auch sagen, der Junge soll es selbst abarbeiten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eltern haften nur für Kinder, also von 7 bis 14 Jahren. Bei unter 7 haftet gar keiner.



Eltern haften, wenn sie ihre Aufsichtspflicht verletzt haben, sonst nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zwingend richtig.
> Rassismus kommt vom Wort Rasse. Sofern die gleich ist ist es eben kein Rassismus.



Was soll denn diese AfD-Argumentation?
Es gibt keine Rassen beim Menschen. Daher soll der Begriff "Rasse" auch im GG ersetzt werden. 

Def.:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/hintergrund/rassismus-113.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Europäische Kommission gegen Rassismus und Intoleranz definiert Rassismus als "die Überzeugung, dass ein Beweggrund wie Rasse, Hautfarbe, Sprache, Religion, Staatsangehörigkeit oder nationale oder ethnische Herkunft die Missachtung einer Person oder Personengruppe oder das Gefühl der Überlegenheit gegenüber einer Person oder Personengruppe rechtfertigt".


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was soll denn diese AfD-Argumentation?
> Es gibt keine Rassen beim Menschen. Daher soll der Begriff "Rasse" auch im GG ersetzt werden.
> 
> Def.:


Ist dir denn denn Wortstamm klar?
Autounfall --> Auto
Rassismus --> Rasse
Wenn man das nicht will braucht es einen ganz anderen Begriff. Ein Autounfall ohne Auto geht nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Man kann Rassismus auch ohne Rasse definieren (s.o.), für den Rest gibt es den Geschichtsunterricht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann Rassismus auch ohne Rasse definieren (s.o.), für den Rest gibt es den Geschichtsunterricht.



Dann ist es aber Bullshit.
Wäre so wie Autounfall ohne ein Auto.

Wenn, dann sollen die einfach einen anderen Begriff nutzen, z.B. Diskriminierung, abwertende Behandlung, Verachtung...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn, dann sollen die einfach einen anderen Begriff nutzen, z.B. Diskriminierung, abwertende Behandlung, Verachtung...



Diskriminierung =/= Rassismus. 
Diskriminierung: Was ist Rassismus? | tagesschau.de

Edit:
Ermittlungen von Taeter-Milieus: "Gefahr von falschen Schluessen ist gross" | tagesschau.de


Rechtsextreme Drohschreiben: Polizeichef muss Posten raeumen | tagesschau.de
Klare Regeln fuer Beamte: Wann die Polizei Datenbanken abfragen darf | tagesschau.de


Edit2:
Die Anstalt hatte sich jetzt dem Thema Rassismus angenommen und einfach mal einen Perspektivwechsel vollzogen.
Die Anstalt vom 14. Juli 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Darüber kann man sich sicherlich streiten, aber was ich mich frage ist: Auf welcher Basis sind die Eltern der Verdächtigen in irgend einer Weise tatgegenständlich? Waren sie bei den Ausschreitungen dabei? Werden sie in irgend einer anderen Form als haftbar angesehen?



Das definitiv nicht, denn die Täter werden größtenteils als junge Erwachsene beschrieben. Sonst hätte die Polizei lange vorher wegen hartem Alkohol und allgemein der Uhrzeit tätig werden können. Die Eltern von Nicht-Minderjährigen sind aber nicht nur nicht haftbar, sondern bezüglich der Ermittlungen als komplett unbeteilitigt zu betrachten. Hier werden von Unionsministern schlicht polizeiliche Maßnahmen gegen x-beliebige Personen gefordert und das der Fokus dabei auf dem Herkunftsland liegt, was rein gar nichts über das Verhältnis der Eltern zu den Kindern und damit möglichem Einfluss auf die Tatnacht aussagt, stellt auch klar, mit welcher Absicht. Rassistischer Populismus in Reinkultur. (Oder zumindest die Hoffnung darauf)


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2020)

Also so wie ich das bisher aus den Medien rauslesen konnte, waren Deutsche ohne irgendwelchen Migrationshintergrund mindestens genauso beteiligt, wie welche mit.
Für mich bestätigt sich hier die Ansicht, dass hier offenkundig antiautoritäre, neoliberale Gesellschaftsentwicklungen ursächlich für diese Vorfälle sind.

Was mir persönlich in diesem Thread aber auffällt ist folgendes: Warum wird hier in schöner Regelmäßigkeit über - vermeintlich - rechtsgerichtete, rassistische Ausfälle der hiesigen Vollstreckungsbehörden gepostet, aber so gut wie nie was über die gefühlt steigende Gewaltbereitschaft gegen Polizisten und andere Einsatzkräfte? Passt das entweder nicht zum Thread oder ist das den Postern hier einfach nur scheißegal?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Weil es ja um das Vertrauen in Einsatzkräfte geht.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/polizei-abfragen-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ermittelt wurde unter anderem wegen einer möglichen Verletzung des Dienstgeheimnisses und einer besonderen Geheimhaltungspflicht und der Verletzung von Privatgeheimnissen -* Straftaten, die gegen dienstliche Anordnungen zu einem "achtungs- und vertrauenswürdigem Verhalten" verstoßen*. Nun soll es schärfere Dokumentationspflichten bei Datenabrufen geben. Nachlässigkeiten beim Zugang in die Datenbanken, die als Schlupfloch für unerlaubte Recherchen dienen können, darf es in Zukunft nicht mehr geben.



Ist die Frage, ob es da wirklich nur ein extra Formular, womöglich sogar in Papierform gibt, oder ob man das nicht besser technisch über eine TAN o.ä. löst.


Polizeiskandal in Hessen: Rufe nach Konsequenzen werden lauter | tagesschau.de


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das bisher aus den Medien rauslesen konnte, waren Deutsche ohne irgendwelchen Migrationshintergrund mindestens genauso beteiligt, wie welche mit.
> Für mich bestätigt sich hier die Ansicht, dass hier offenkundig antiautoritäre, neoliberale Gesellschaftsentwicklungen ursächlich für diese Vorfälle sind.
> 
> Was mir persönlich in diesem Thread aber auffällt ist folgendes: Warum wird hier in schöner Regelmäßigkeit über - vermeintlich - rechtsgerichtete, rassistische Ausfälle der hiesigen Vollstreckungsbehörden gepostet, aber so gut wie nie was über die gefühlt steigende Gewaltbereitschaft gegen Polizisten und andere Einsatzkräfte? Passt das entweder nicht zum Thread oder ist das den Postern hier einfach nur scheißegal?


Ja und im Amdthread wird nicht über Via gesprochen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Polizeiskandal in Hessen: "Dinge werden unterm Radar gehalten" | tagesschau.de

Da musste vielleicht ein Zeuge weg:
"Gruppe S.": Terrorverdaechtiger tot in JVA aufgefunden | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob es da wirklich nur ein extra Formular, womöglich sogar in Papierform gibt, oder ob man das nicht besser technisch über eine TAN o.ä. löst.
> Polizeiskandal in Hessen: Rufe nach Konsequenzen werden lauter | tagesschau.de



Warum nicht persönliche Zugangsdaten mit übereinstimmender Gesichtserkennung? Eine inzwischen gängige, vergleichweise billige und bei Identifikation vorab gespeicherter Merkmale auch zuverlässige Technologie, die ohne zusätzliche Bürokratie auskommt, die Verwendung fremder Zugangsdaten ausschließt und im Zweifelsfall im Protokoll der Zugriff sogar ein Bild des Zugreifenden abspeichern kann.

Oder ansonsten halt Passwort mit Fingerabdruckscanner, den hat heutzutage jedes 50-Euro-Smartphone und das stellt auch sicher, dass sich niemand mit den Daten eines Kollegen ohne dessen aktive Kooperation anmelden kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil es ja um das Vertrauen in Einsatzkräfte geht.



Reale Gewalt gegen Einsatzkräfte als Folge mangelnden Vertrauens würde ich auch zum Thema zählen. Aber [Zitat] "*gefühlt* steigende Gewaltbereitschaft" fällt dann eher unter psychologische Beratung, die hier nicht erwünscht ist.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Warum nicht persönliche Zugangsdaten mit übereinstimmender Gesichtserkennung? Eine inzwischen gängige, vergleichweise billige und bei Identifikation vorab gespeicherter Merkmale auch zuverlässige Technologie, die ohne zusätzliche Bürokratie auskommt, die Verwendung fremder Zugangsdaten ausschließt und im Zweifelsfall im Protokoll der Zugriff sogar ein Bild des Zugreifenden abspeichern kann.
> 
> Oder ansonsten halt Passwort mit Fingerabdruckscanner, den hat heutzutage jedes 50-Euro-Smartphone und das stellt auch sicher, dass sich niemand mit den Daten eines Kollegen ohne dessen aktive Kooperation anmelden kann.



Die Leute, denen du hier den verantwortungsbewussten Umgang mit Nutzername und Passwort nicht zutraust, sind immer noch die gleichen, denen wir eine Knarre in die Hand und das Recht, Leute z.T. tagelang ihrer Freiheit zu berauben geben, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

Ja weil 2FA nur was für Idioten ist denen man nicht traut und solche Kommentare in einem IT Forum, meine Fresse.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Leute, denen du hier den verantwortungsbewussten Umgang mit Nutzername und Passwort nicht zutraust, sind immer noch die gleichen, denen wir eine Knarre in die Hand und das Recht, Leute z.T. tagelang ihrer Freiheit zu berauben geben, oder?



IT-Kompetenz und polizeiliche Kompetenz (einschließlich des sicheren Umgangs mit Schusswaffen) sind zwei paar Schuhe. Sicherlich wäre erstere wünschenswert, aber wenn sie weder Einstellungskriterium noch Ausbildungsgegenstand auf der Polizeischule ist, kann man ihr Fehlen den Beamten schlecht zum Vorwurf machen.
In diesem Punkt sind sie genauso unbedarft wie der Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt. Und Kompetenzen kann man nur vermitteln, nicht anordnen.

Die Polizei hat übrigens kein Recht zur Freiheitsberaubung. Sie hat das Recht, in definierten Fällen Personen festzunehmen, ohne dass das Freiheitsberaubung wäre.
Personen aus gutem Grund festhalten darf allerdings jeder, unabhängig von Behördenzugehörigkeit, Bewaffnung ... oder IT-Kompetenz, was das angeht.  

Sprich, statt Beibehaltung der Zustände oder #Empörung müssen praktikable Lösungen her, die Sicherheit beim Zugriff auf Daten und Feststellung der Verantwortlichkeit ermöglichen und die polizeiliche Arbeit idealerweise trotzdem nicht einschränken.
Kurz: 2FA mit mindestens einem persönlichen, nicht auf andere Personen übertragbaren Zugangsmerkmal; gültig für die Abfrage selbst und nicht für einen Client mit generellem Zugriffsrecht auf - beispielsweise - das Melderegister.

Und wenn dann ein widerrechtlicher Zugriff erfolgt, ist der zugreifende Beamte nicht nur eindeutig identifizierbar, sondern hätte auch erhebliche Probleme dabei, irgendwie glaubhaft zu erklären, wie ein anderer, ihm unbekannter Kollege mit NSU2.0-Verbindungen den Zugang mit seinen Daten bewerkstelligt hat.
Insbesondere dann, wenn die technische Maßnahme von einer strafbewehrten Dienstanordnung begleitet wird, den eigenen Zugang unter keinen Umständen für Kollegen freizugeben, egal wie lieb der kuckt.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

Gesichtserkennung würde wieder Webcams an den Rechnern verlangen und da werden dann wieder Bedenken wegen der Überwachung der Arbeitenden laut. Fingerabdruckscanner geht allerdings. Wobei das auch wieder schwierig ist, da ja nicht nur die Polizei auf das Melderegister zugreift sondern auch sonstige öffentliche Verwaltungen. 

Daher halte ich eigentlich die Passwortabfrage für jeden Datenbankzugriff mit Angabe des Zugriffsgrundes für ausreichend, denn die Weitergabe des Passwortes ist bereits jetzt durch Dienstvorschriften untersagt.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gesichtserkennung würde wieder Webcams an den Rechnern verlangen und da werden dann wieder Bedenken wegen der Überwachung der Arbeitenden laut.



Solche Bedenken halte ich bei/von Personen, die damit den Zugriff auf mindestens ebenso sensible Daten aller Bundesbürger haben, für nicht relevant.
Zumal es kein Hexenwerk ist, die Kamera nur für den Identifikationsvorgang ein- und danach wieder abzuschalten.



> Fingerabdruckscanner geht allerdings. Wobei das auch wieder schwierig ist, da ja nicht nur die Polizei auf das Melderegister zugreift sondern auch sonstige öffentliche Verwaltungen.



Ich weiß, dass den Mitarbeitern dort eine gewisse Trägheit unterstellt wird, aber selbst wenn das zutreffen sollte, dürften sie durchaus in der Lage sein, den Finger ebenso auf einen Sensor zu legen wie ein Polizeibeamter. Meinetwegen gaaanz laaaaangsam und auch erst nach dem zweiten Kaffee.  



> Daher halte ich eigentlich die Passwortabfrage für jeden Datenbankzugriff mit Angabe des Zugriffsgrundes für ausreichend, denn die Weitergabe des Passwortes ist bereits jetzt durch Dienstvorschriften untersagt.



Wie gut das funktioniert, sehen wir ja gerade: Jeder im Revier kennt augenscheinlich die Zugangsdaten Anderer und wird, wenn er damit Daten für Drohmails heraussucht, vermutlich als Zugriffsgrund "Heil Kräuter!" angeben. Ihn selbst trifft's ja nicht und auch der Kollege, dessen Zugangsdaten verwendet werden, wird vermutlich nur einmal ganz dolle vom Chef ausgeschimpft, bis er weint und Besserung gelobt. Und wenn der böse andere Kollege nur vorgeschoben war, weint der Täter vermutlich nicht einmal wirklich, wenn er ausgeschimpft wird, sondern tut nur so und bessert sich natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

Heute ist es ja so, dass da wohl noch Systeme existieren bei denen Du das Passwort einmal zu Lockin in das System eingibst und dann nicht mehr.  Stehst Du dann auf um zu pinkeln und sperrst den Rechner nicht, kann jeder das System nutzen.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Heute ist es ja so, dass da wohl noch Systeme existieren bei denen Du das Passwort einmal zu Lockin in das System eingibst und dann nicht mehr.  Stehst Du dann auf um zu pinkeln und sperrst den Rechner nicht, kann jeder das System nutzen.



Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch, wenn ich mich kurz selbst zitieren darf: "2FA mit mindestens einem persönlichen, nicht auf andere Personen übertragbaren Zugangsmerkmal; *gültig für die Abfrage selbst und nicht für einen Client mit generellem Zugriffsrecht auf - beispielsweise - das Melderegister*."


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Das ist aber ein hoher technischer Aufwand. 
Und Webcams sind nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

Nein 2FA ist kein so hoher Aufwand und man braucht auch nicht unbedingt eine Webcam sondern es gibt x andere Wege.
DKK dachte du wärst ITler.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Doch, die muss erst implementiert werden. Da muss also das gesamte Meldeportal umgebaut werden. Eventuell läuft das derzeit sogar einfach im Browser.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch, die muss erst implementiert werden. Da muss also das gesamte Meldeportal umgebaut werden. Eventuell läuft das derzeit sogar einfach im Browser.



Sogar eine zwingende Abhängigkeit vom Internet Explorer 4.0 darf nicht mit Gewissheit ausgeschlossen werden.  

Spaß beiseite, genau das wäre ein Argument dafür. Online-Banking läuft auch im Browser und bestimmte Aktionen erfordern die Identifikation über ein externes Gerät. Ob das nun ein TAN-Generator, ein Fingerabdrucksensor oder ein Gesichtserkennungssystem ist, sollte keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sogar eine zwingende Abhängigkeit vom Internet Explorer 4.0 darf nicht mit Gewissheit ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Spaß beiseite, genau das wäre ein Argument dafür. Online-Banking läuft auch im Browser und bestimmte Aktionen erfordern die Identifikation über ein externes Gerät. Ob das nun ein TAN-Generator, ein Fingerabdrucksensor oder ein Gesichtserkennungssystem ist, sollte keinen Unterschied machen.


Ein TAN-Generator und persönliche Dinge wie Fingerabdrücke sind aber ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ein TAN-Generator und persönliche Dinge wie Fingerabdrücke sind aber ein großer Unterschied.



Der Beamtenstatus bringt es mit sich, dass man einige Einschränkungen der Bürgerrechte hinnehmen muss, insbesondere wenn es dem Gemeinwohl dient.

Warum sollte ein Beamter keine persönlichen Daten verwenden müssen, um Zugriff auf persönliche Daten aller Bundesbürger zu bekommen? Ich würde sagen, die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist dabei gegeben, zumal der Fingerabdruck auf den selben Servern gespeichert wird, auf denen auch die Bürgerdaten liegen, die nach Abgleich des Abdrucks herausgegeben werden - weshalb besagte Server ja wohl formal sicher sein sollten, nicht wahr?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Bei den Fingerabdruckscannern wird gar kein Fingerabdruck übertragen, sondern nur lokal abgeglichen. Alles andere wäre ein Datenschutz und Sicherheitsproblem. 

Die Fingerabdrücke der Polizisten selbst sind aber schon in der Fingerabdruck-Datenbank gespeichert, um sie an Tatorten ausschließen zu können.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

Und selbst wenn wird nur der Hash gespeichert.

Also für die, die es nicht wissen ganz kurz:
Man schmeißt das Passwort durch eine mathematische Funktion die nicht umkehrbar ist, deren Ergebnis aber eindeutig ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn wird nur der Hash gespeichert.
> 
> Also für die, die es nicht wissen ganz kurz:
> Man schmeißt das Passwort durch eine mathematische Funktion die nicht umkehrbar ist, deren Ergebnis aber eindeutig ist.



Richtig, aber auch ein Hash ist mit entsprechendem Aufwand knackbar, dauert nur sehr lange mit normalen PCs.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Polizei Hessen: Bereits im Jahr 2017 illegale Datenabfragen | tagesschau.de

Und wie ich schon gesagt hab, ausloggen tun sich die Leute selten:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/swr/polizei-hessen-109.html schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Recherchen des SWR in Polizeikreisen ist es in Polizeirevieren mitunter Praxis, dass ein Computer, in dem sich ein Beamter zu Beginn einer Schicht einloggt, durch weitere Kollegen im Laufe des gemeinsamen Dienstes genutzt wird. Das erschwere die Zuordnung zu einem Nutzer im Falle des missbräuchlichen Abrufes persönlicher Daten. Allerdings gebe es zu diesem Vorgehen derzeit kaum Alternativen, heißt es. Denn: Wenn sich ein Polizist, der auf einen gemeinsam genutzten Computer zugreife, jedes Mal neu anmelden müsse, sei dies kaum praxistauglich.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Anmeldung für die Abfrageportale ist also mit nichten Standard.




> Spätestens nach dem jüngsten Vorfall muss klar sein, dass es dafür künftig auch Bußgelder geben sollte."


Wobei es für Bußgelder auch eine Rechtsgrundlage geben muss, die den Tatbestand als Ordnungswidrigkeit definiert.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Richtig, aber auch ein Hash ist mit entsprechendem Aufwand knackbar, dauert nur sehr lange mit normalen PCs.


Dann hast du sicherlich gelesen wie lange das dauert und kannst dir deinen Teil denken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann hast du sicherlich gelesen wie lange das dauert und kannst dir deinen Teil denken.



Klar, das dauert selbst bei High-End-Hardware ne halbe Ewigkeit, ist aber definitiv möglich (wie bei Datenverschlüsselung auch).


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

Und damit willst du jetzt was sagen?
Passwörter sind unsicher weil jemand der 5000 Jahre Zeit hat und 2 Supercomputer es knacken kann?
Selbst Quantencomputer werden an entsprechend stärkeren Schlüsseln lange knabbern müssen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und damit willst du jetzt was sagen?
> Passwörter sind unsicher weil jemand der 5000 Jahre Zeit hat und 2 Supercomputer es knacken kann?
> Selbst Quantencomputer werden an entsprechend stärkeren Schlüsseln lange knabbern müssen.



Nein, aber den Leuten sollte klar sein, wie das ganze tickt und welche potentiellen Schwachstellen entstehen. Gerade DKK007 schwätzt so gerne von der DSGVO und dass da Kennwörter verschlüsselt gespeichert werden müssen usw.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Man muss halt einfach Passwörter mit mehr als 20 Zeichen verwenden. 
Für "Password", "abcdef", oder "123456" braucht man kein Bruteforce. Da reicht eine Rainbowtable. 

Problem ist bloß, wenn Dienste wie z.B. Uplay die Passwörter auf max. 16 Zeichen begrenzen.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2020)

Wenn Du mit Rainbow Tables hantieren möchtest, benötigst Du aber erst einmal die Hashes (z. B. aus einer geknackten DB), oder nicht? Womit willst Du die sonst vergleichen? Und wenn dann noch Salts im Spiel sind, dann kannst Du "da reicht eine Rainbowtable" eh knicken.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Die Rainbowtables kann man auch einfach vorberechnen. 
Für die Passwörter von XP (LM-Hash) passen mit ~3,2 TB locker alle auf eine heutige Festplatte.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

Und das dauert auch ewig, dann kommt noch 2FA und ja auch bei UPlay.
Als Informatiker solltest du wissen, dass geknackte Passwörter nicht das große Sicherheitsproblem sind.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Rainbowtables kann man auch einfach vorberechnen.
> Für die Passwörter von XP (LM-Hash) passen mit ~3,2 TB locker alle auf eine heutige Festplatte.


Der Platzbedarf war doch gar nicht die Frage. Aber vielleicht reden wir aneinander vorbei: Natürlich kannst Du irgendwas vorberechnen, nur womit vergleichst Du das Ergebnis dann? Du brauchst doch dennoch Hashes, von realen Passwörtern Deines Ziels, das Du knacken willst?! Woher bekommst Du die? 

Wenn mein Passwort "asdfjklö" und der zugehörige Hash in der DB "földsfölkdsfem4ef0ßi-Flummi" lautet, dann bringen Dir Deine vorberechneten Rainbow Tables gar nichts. Wenn Du alle möglichen Kombinationen berechnen willst, dann kannst Du auch bei Brute Force bleiben und Dir den Kram sparen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Als Informatiker solltest du wissen, dass geknackte Passwörter nicht das große Sicherheitsproblem sind.



Die Passwörter kommen eher selten beim Nutzer abhanden, aber sehr häufig die Datenbanken vom Server.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Passwörter kommen eher selten beim Nutzer abhanden, aber sehr häufig die Datenbanken vom Server.



Und wenn das ordentlich gemacht ist also gehasht, vorher Salt und Pepper ist das jetzt wie schlimm?
Dazu noch die 2FA?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wenn das ordentlich gemacht ist also gehasht, vorher Salt und Pepper ist das jetzt wie schlimm?
> Dazu noch die 2FA?


Eine gut umgesetzte 2FA, die ohne die Sammlung von Handynummern auskommt, habe ich bisher bei noch keiner Webseite gesehen.

Wie gut die Passwörter geshasht werden lässt sich von außen nicht nachprüfen. 
Die verfügbaren Datenbanken mit Nutzername-Passwort-Kombinationen für ganze Server weisen aber auf das Gegenteil hin.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

Ach auch noch nie von FIDO gehhört? 

Btw
Ein Grundsatz der Kryptografie ist, dass die Sicherheit im Geheimnis des Schlüssels liegt und nicht im Geheimnis des Verfahrens.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

BVerfG entscheidet zur Bestandsdatenauskunft im TKG | LTO.de

EuGH: Mitgliedstaaten müssen Gewaltopfer entschädigen | LTO.de

Edit:
Deutsche Sicherheitsbehoerden: Mehr Kooperation gegen rechten Terror | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> IT-Kompetenz und polizeiliche Kompetenz (einschließlich des sicheren Umgangs mit Schusswaffen) sind zwei paar Schuhe. Sicherlich wäre erstere wünschenswert, aber wenn sie weder Einstellungskriterium noch Ausbildungsgegenstand auf der Polizeischule ist, kann man ihr Fehlen den Beamten schlecht zum Vorwurf machen.
> In diesem Punkt sind sie genauso unbedarft wie der Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt.



"Zugangsdaten nicht weitergeben" ist keine IT-Kompetenz. Das ist einfach nur verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit Daten oder noch banaler Einhaltung von Dienstvorschriften. Und beides kann man von einem Polizisten erwarten. IT-Kompetenz braucht es erst, um etwaige verdeckte Angriffe zu erkennen - nicht vertrauenswürdige Webseiten, mysteriöse Mailanhänge, gefälschte Eingabemasken und ähnliches spielen aber keine Rolle. Es handelt sich um von der IT gesicherte Dienstcomputer mit kontrollierter Software, eingeschränktem Internetzung und es gibt keine Hinweise auf Phishing-Mails (und auch die wiederum dürften nur bei Verletzung von Dienstvorschriften Erfolg haben, erst recht wenn bislang nur einmalige Anmeldung am Rechner erforderlich ist und somit jede Passwortabfrage nach dem Start suspekt). Auch von Hacks wurde nicht berichtet, sondern ganz banales "ich lasse den Kollegen mit meinen vertraulichen Zugangsdaten, die ich niemandem weitergeben darf, arbeiten". (Soweit jedenfalls die Behauptung.)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie gut das funktioniert, sehen wir ja gerade: Jeder im Revier kennt augenscheinlich die Zugangsdaten Anderer und wird, wenn er damit Daten für Drohmails heraussucht, vermutlich als Zugriffsgrund "Heil Kräuter!" angeben. Ihn selbst trifft's ja nicht und auch der Kollege, dessen Zugangsdaten verwendet werden, wird vermutlich nur einmal ganz dolle vom Chef ausgeschimpft, bis er weint und Besserung gelobt. Und wenn der böse andere Kollege nur vorgeschoben war, weint der Täter vermutlich nicht einmal wirklich, wenn er ausgeschimpft wird, sondern tut nur so und bessert sich natürlich auch nicht.



Bei einem System dieser Schutzstufe wäre spätestens nach den ersten Vorkommnissen vor über einem Jahr ein einfaches Feedbacksystem fällig gewesen, das einerseits multiple Logins mit dem gleichen Account registriert sowie Alarm gibt und andererseits dem Anwender Feedback gibt, wann "er" sich das letzte Mal eingeloggt hat oder zumindest eine Meldung rausgibt, wenn ein Login außerhalb der Arbeitszeit des Account-Inhabers erfolgt. Desweiteren würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn eine deutsche Behörde nicht noch die veralteten Empfehlungen zu ständig ändernden Passwörtern befolgt. Technisch ist das wirklich leicht, missbräuchliche Nutzung festzustellen, wenn man sich schon nicht darauf verlässt, Beamte unfähig sind, vertrauliche Daten vertraulich zu halten.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch, wenn ich mich kurz selbst zitieren darf: "2FA mit mindestens einem persönlichen, nicht auf andere Personen übertragbaren Zugangsmerkmal; *gültig für die Abfrage selbst und nicht für einen Client mit generellem Zugriffsrecht auf - beispielsweise - das Melderegister*."



Die PCs sollten neben dem Melderegister noch Zugriff auf eine ganze Menge weiterer brisanter Inhalte haben. Die alle einzeln abzusichern wäre ein ziemlicher Aufwand und aktuell in Bearbeitung befindliche Fälle dürften sogar auf dem Client vorliegen, ohne zwischengeschaltetes Portal. Es gilt also den Account selbst sicher zu halten, alles andere ist behelfsmäßiges Nachschminken.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass andernorts Home Office verboten wird, weil man nicht kontrollieren kann, wer möglicherweise über die Schulter auf den Bildschirm schaut und wir werden PCs mit weitreichenden Zugriffen auf alles mögliche einfach irgendwem überlassen... 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein hoher technischer Aufwand.
> Und Webcams sind nicht vorhanden.



Bei einem Teil der Rechner dürften Webcams auch problematisch sein. Solche Daten werden ja nicht nur im Innendienst im Büro gebraucht, sondern auch im Außeneinsatz und auch an Rechnern, in deren Nähe Zeugen oder Verdächtige befragt werden. Also in Umgebungen, in denen selbst mit Verweis auf "Beamte müssen alles mögliche ertragen" keine Videoüberwachung oder etwas, das damit verwechselt werden kann, zulässig werden. Natürlich könnte man die Webcams nach jeder Anfrage wegstellen, aber dann halten sie vermutlich nicht lange und die Arbeit wird stellenweise massiv eingeschränkt. Sowas bringt nichts. Schon bei deutlich weniger invasiven Maßnahmen würde ich befürchten, dass die Beamten anfangen alle potentiell noch wichtigen Datensätze einfach komplett zwischenzuspeichern oder gar auszudrucken, sodass am Ende mehr Daten schlecht bis gar nicht gesichert sind, als jetzt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Man muss halt einfach Passwörter mit mehr als 20 Zeichen verwenden.
> Für "Password", "abcdef", oder "123456" braucht man kein Bruteforce. Da reicht eine Rainbowtable.
> 
> Problem ist bloß, wenn Dienste wie z.B. Uplay die Passwörter auf max. 16 Zeichen begrenzen.



Bei einem vernünftigen System ist schon ein fünfstelliges Zufallspasswort mehr als sicher genug oder alternativ ein achtstelliges mit minimal veränderten Realwörtern. Wir reden hier nicht von passiven Dateiarchiven oder reset baren offline-Geräten, sondern von kompletten, physisch geschützten Rechnern mit Netzwerkanbindung. So ein System kann man problemlos auf 10-20 fehlgeschlagene Loginversuche pro Tag und Account begrenzen. Wenn dann noch ein Abgleich mit der Aktivität des legitimen Inhabers erfolgt, sind schon die Top51-100 der meistgenutzten Passwörter sicher und die Länge dient eigentlich nur noch dazu, ein einfaches mitlesen des Passworts beim eintippen zu erschweren. Mit etwas mehr Aufwand und bei dem definitiv bestehenden Anlass würde ich das System sogar noch eine Mustererkennung verpassen, die nach mehreren Fehlversuchen in Folge prüft, ob da jemand bis auf normale Tippfehler das korrekte Passwort einzugeben versucht, oder ob sich einer durch ein Rainbow-Table tippt. Und wenn letzteres: Direkt Meldung an die IT und den Abteilungsleiter, nachsehen wer das ist.

Wäre übrigens auch ermittlungstechnisch im jetzigen Zustand das schlauere gewesen: Dem "ich wars doch nicht! Ehrenwort!! Ich bin nur blöd!!!"-Beamten eine Kopie ihres bisherigen Accounts mit neuen Zugangsdaten geben, den alten aber bestehen lassen. Und sobald ihn noch einmal jemand benutzen will: Zuschlagen.
Aber das wäre wohl zu einfach gewesen bzw. da hätte man ja wirkungsvoll gegen Polizisten ermittelt...


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Das BVerfG hat entschieden, dass die Voraussetzungen für die Bestandsdatenauskunft im TMG/TKG nicht ausreichend sind. 
Der Gesetzgeber muss die Gesetze überarbeiten, so dass in Zukunft ein Anfangsverdacht, oder eine konkrete abzuwehrende Gefahr als Eingriffsgrundlage benötigt wird. 
Verfassungsgericht: Karlsruhe kippt Regeln zur Datenauskunft  | tagesschau.de
BVerfG: Staatlicher Zugriff auf Bestandsdaten zu leicht | LTO.de
Bundesverfassungsgericht: Bund darf nur begrenzt auf Bestandsdaten zugreifen - ComputerBase


			
				tagesschau schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden dürfen ab sofort nur dann auf Daten zugreifen, wenn gegen einen Betroffenen zumindest der Anfangsverdacht besteht, dass er eine Straftat oder eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen hat. Im Bereich der Gefahrenabwehr dürfen Polizei und Geheimdienste Daten grundsätzlich nur dann herausverlangen, wenn eine konkrete Gefahr besteht - etwa bei konkreten Anhaltspunkten, dass mit einem Terroranschlag zu rechnen ist.





			
				LTO schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussetzung dafür müsse aber das Vorliegen einer konkreten Gefahr oder der Anfangsverdacht einer Straftat sein. IP-Adressen, die Rückschlüsse auf die Internetnutzung geben, genössen dabei sogar besonderen Schutz.





Einfach weg:
Bundeswehr: Zehntausende Schuss Munition fehlen | tagesschau.de

Wenn der Seehofer nicht will, wollen einzelne Bundesländer nun eigene Studien machen:
Polizei: Pistorius fuer Laender-Studie zu Rassismus | tagesschau.de

Aus dem BKA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Anstalt vom 14. Juli 2020 - ZDFmediathek (min 31)
Rassistische Polizeikontrollen nur einzelne Ausrutscher? Nein, "Racial Profiling" ist der Marschbefehl! - Volksverpetzer


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2020)

> Bei der Bundeswehr werden seit 2010 mindestens 60.000 Schuss Munition in den Beständen vermisst. Das gehe aus vertraulichen Antworten der Bundesregierung auf parlamentarische Anfragen verschiedener Fraktionen hervor, berichtet die "Welt".





> Inzwischen konnten demnach von mehr als 96.000 abhanden gekommenen Patronen unterschiedlichen Kalibers nur etwa 36.000 sichergestellt werden.


Hä?
Dann müssen es doch mindestens 96k sein.

Außerdem ist Manövermunition auch eingeschlossen?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Eventuell schließt die Munition im zweiten Absatz die Bestände mit ein, die bei GSG9, und Polizei abhanden gekommen sind.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2020)

Eventuell ja, aber solche Fragen sollte so ein Artikel nicht offen lassen.
Also schlechter Artikel und fauler Journalist.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Es fehlen einfach die Antworten aus den Sicherheitsbehörden. Das ist das Problem und der Skandal.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2020)

Unsinn, der schreibt ja auch nur was bei den Anfragen im Parlament rausgekommen ist. Aber scheinbar nicht richtig.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Wobei man dann einfach nach den Anfragen im Netz suchen kann. Die und die Antworten werden veröffentlicht.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2020)

Fragt sich nur ob es nur aus einer Anfrage war.

Btw
Müssen die ihre Quellen eigentlich nicht genauer verlinken?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

Sollen wohl über 60k bei der Bundeswehr insgesamt fehlen und davon über 40k beim KSK. 


> Unabhängig von den mehr als 60.000 Schuss Munition, die bei der Bundeswehr insgesamt fehlen und über die nun die "Welt" berichtet, ist darüber hinaus auch unklar, wo 62 Kilogramm Sprengstoff und 48.000 Schuss Munition aus den KSK-Beständen geblieben sind.


Bundeswehr vermisst Munition: Schlamperei oder Diebstahl?  | tagesschau.de



Mehr Datenschutz kommt in Hessen jetzt zumindest:


			
				https://www.hessenschau.de/politik/massnahmenkatalog-nach-nsu-20-affaere-unabhaengige-experten-sollen-hessische-polizei-kontrollieren schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Abfrage sensibler Daten von Polizeicomputern in der "NSU 2.0"-Affäre soll außerdem die Datensicherheit verbessert werden. Jeder Polizist erhalte neue Zugangsdaten und müsse sich schriftlich zu deren Geheimhaltung verpflichten, kündigte Ullmann an. Bei der Abfrage von Personendaten müsse der Benutzer zudem künftig sein Passwort erneut eingeben.
> 
> Außerdem soll die Abfrage von Daten erschwert werden, wenn es um Personen des öffentlichen Lebens geht, oder um Menschen, die Sperrvermerke im Einwohnermeldesystem haben. In diesen Fällen werde die Abfrage sofort dem direkten Vorgesetzten dargestellt, erklärte Ullmann. Stimmt dieser der Abfrage nicht zu, sollen die Daten nicht eingesehen werden können.


Massnahmenkatalog nach "NSU 2.0"-Affaere: Unabhaengige Experten sollen hessische Polizei kontrollieren | hessenschau.de | Politik


Rechtsextremistische Drohungen : Was ueber die "NSU 2.0"-Briefe bekannt ist | tagesschau.de
Wobei die Frage ist, ob es wirklich immer der gleiche Absender ist, oder ob es nach den Presseberichten nun Nachahmer gibt. Schließlich wurde schon bei der Anwältin berichtet, dass die Mails mit NSU2.0 unterschrieben wurden.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Juli 2020)

Wie...
Man kann beim Panzerschießen mal 7,62mm Leuchtspur mitgehen lassen (also 1-2, alles andere wird, wenn die Kommandanten was taugen gefunden), aber 60.000 Schuss Munition?
Wie geht sowas? Das ist ja Munition, bei der man sich des Umstandes des Verschwindens bewusst ist - im Gegensatz zu meinem Eingangssatz, dort glaubt man, die Munition sei verschossen worden. Wie verliert man 60.000 Schuss Munition.
Schlamperei kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass wird doch 3 mal gegengerechnet und geprüft (anders kenne ich es zumindest nicht) und wenn ein Fehl entsteht, dann wird gesucht, nochmal gesucht und weitergesucht.

Kannste Dir nicht ausdenken was in dem Laden los ist.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2020)

Evtl. im Auslandseinsatz.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Evtl. im Auslandseinsatz.



Könnte sein.
Wenns z.b. auf Fahrzeugen war, die im Einsatz zerstört wurden, wie beispielsweise beim Karfreitagsgefecht. Aber dann hätte man festgestellt, hoppla. X Anzahl Munition fehlt und angenommen, dass diese auf dem Fahrzeug war und entsprechend abgeschrieben. D.h. man wüsste wo sie verlorengegangen ist - damit ist sie nicht "verloren" in diesem Sinne dass niemand weiß wo sie abgeblieben ist. Wir reden, so wie ich den Welt Artikel verstehe, von Munition, von der bekannt ist, dass sie fehlt, aber niemand weiß wo diese Munition hingekommen ist.

Im Grunde geht das garnicht. Holt man Muni aus dem Depot wir gezählt und schriftlich quittiert. Wird Muni ausgegeben, wird gezählt und schriftlich quittiert. Wird Muni zurückgegeben, wird gezählt und schriftlich quittiert. Fehlt Muni wird gesucht, befragt und solange mit der Verschiebung des Wochenendes gedroht bis der Mist wieder da ist.
Wenn jemand Munition abzweigt, indem er z.b. aus seinem Magazin 29 Schuss abgibt, eine Patrone behält, dann fällt das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht auf, besonders bei Gruppengefechtsschießen. Aber dann weiß halt auch niemand dass Munition fehlt weil man eben der Meinung ist, die abgezweigte Patrone wäre verschossen.

Was natürlich auch sein kann:
Ggf. hat der Welt Artikel einfach sämtliche Munitionsverluste der letzten Jahre addiert. Lass bei einer Übung eine Kiste vom LKW fallen (ja, sowas passiert leider wirklich, ich hab schon Waffen, Funkgeräte, Munition und Waffenteile auf Übungsplätzen suchen lassen...) und diese wird nicht immer gefunden. Der Prozess, Suche, Befragung, Wochenendverschiebung ist dann durchlaufen, ggf. gabs Disziplinarstrafen oder gar weiterführende Ermittlungen / Strafen und das Thema ist durch. Die Munition ist zwar immer noch weg, aber die Verantwortlichen dafür sind ermittelt worden. Dass wäre eine Erklärung für die Menge und weitaus weniger beunruhigend.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

Wobei doch auch dokumentiert sein muss, wie viel generell ins Ausland geliefert wurde und was wieder zurückgekommen ist.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ggf. hat der Welt Artikel einfach sämtliche Munitionsverluste der letzten Jahre addiert. Lass bei einer Übung eine Kiste vom LKW fallen (ja, sowas passiert leider wirklich, ich hab schon Waffen, Funkgeräte, Munition und Waffenteile auf Übungsplätzen suchen lassen...) und diese wird nicht immer gefunden. Der Prozess, Suche, Befragung, Wochenendverschiebung ist dann durchlaufen, ggf. gabs Disziplinarstrafen oder gar weiterführende Ermittlungen / Strafen und das Thema ist durch. Die Munition ist zwar immer noch weg, aber die Verantwortlichen dafür sind ermittelt worden. Dass wäre eine Erklärung für die Menge und weitaus weniger beunruhigend.



Bloß wie viel Munition ist in einer Kiste drin, wenn die vom LKW fällt?
Zumal das trotzdem absichtlich gewesen sein kann, um die anschließend heimlich zu bergen. 
Irgendwo muss die Kiste ja stecken, wenn die nicht gefunden wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2020)

Hoffgang in nem anderen Artikel stand seit 2010.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Könnte sein.
> Wenns z.b. auf Fahrzeugen war, die im Einsatz zerstört wurden, wie beispielsweise beim Karfreitagsgefecht. Aber dann hätte man festgestellt, hoppla. X Anzahl Munition fehlt und angenommen, dass diese auf dem Fahrzeug war und entsprechend abgeschrieben. D.h. man wüsste wo sie verlorengegangen ist - damit ist sie nicht "verloren" in diesem Sinne dass niemand weiß wo sie abgeblieben ist. Wir reden, so wie ich den Welt Artikel verstehe, von Munition, von der bekannt ist, dass sie fehlt, aber niemand weiß wo diese Munition hingekommen ist.
> 
> Im Grunde geht das garnicht. Holt man Muni aus dem Depot wir gezählt und schriftlich quittiert. Wird Muni ausgegeben, wird gezählt und schriftlich quittiert. Wird Muni zurückgegeben, wird gezählt und schriftlich quittiert. Fehlt Muni wird gesucht, befragt und solange mit der Verschiebung des Wochenendes gedroht bis der Mist wieder da ist.
> ...



Ich dachte auch an Einsätze wie Mali wo man mit vielen anderen Nationen zusammenarbeitet und sich auch die Basen teilt. Ob da immer vor gemeinsamen Einsätzen darauf geachtet wird, dass jeder die Munition aus der Kiste seiner Nation nimmt?

Oder wenn die Camps in Afghanistan angegriffen wurden. Ob da wirklich Zeit war jede Kiste Munition ordnungsgemäß zu dokumentieren, oder ob man da nicht die Munition einfach so aus dem Lager geholt hat.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

Wenn die anderen andere Waffen haben, ist da zwangsläufig auch andere Munition dabei.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2020)

NATO Standard ftw.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die anderen andere Waffen haben, ist da zwangsläufig auch andere Munition dabei.



Wie Seahawk schon sagte, idR NATO Standard
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen wie die MP7 aber sonst hast du idR. 9mm, .45,  5,56mm, 7,62mm, .338 und .50 als Kaliber


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die anderen andere Waffen haben, ist da zwangsläufig auch andere Munition dabei.



Ist das bei der NATO nicht auch wie im Ostblock standardisiert gewesen?
STANAG nennt sich das glaub.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2020)

Hättest du mal die Beiträge danach gelesen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Evtl. im Auslandseinsatz.



Unwahrscheinlich. Zwar kann man da vergleichsweise leicht was abzweigen, weil der unkontrollierbare Verbrauch höher ist. Aber wie kriegt man mehr als eine Handvoll nach Hause? Ist ja nicht so, als 1000 Schuss Munition kein Gewicht und kein Volumen oder als würden Soldaten im Einsatz eine individuelle Zahl von Rollkoffern hinter sich herziehen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Was natürlich auch sein kann:
> Ggf. hat der Welt Artikel einfach sämtliche Munitionsverluste der letzten Jahre addiert.




Keine Ahnung, wie der Artikel arbeitet, die Größenordnung entspricht dem, was andere Zeitungen für die insgesamt vermisste Munition berichten, also angesammelt über Jahre möglicherweise sogar >1 Jahrzehnt. Da relativ viel bei den Spezialeinheiten fehlt und relativ viel in rechtsextremen Kreisen mit Bezug zu einem bevorzugten Trainingsgelände besagter Einheiten wieder aufgetaucht ist, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die meiste Munition bei Übungen abgezeigt wurde. Da KSK & Co da entsprechend mehr rumballern als andere und es viele Anzeichen dafür gibt, dass der Haufen auf vorbildlichsten Benehmen sowieso nicht soviel Wert legt, aber einschlägige Netzwerke beinhaltet, ist es durchaus im Bereich des möglichen, dass eine Gruppe von Soldaten eine ganze Kiste am Stück veruntreuen konnte.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> NATO Standard ftw.



Das ist halt auch so ne Sache...
RRT877: Unterschied zwischen Kaliber, Patrone und Munition - Munition

Hat mir mein Kamerad (Zugführer & KpChef bei 291) auch so bestätigt, Patronen aus dem G36 entnehmen und ins Famas stecken ist keine (langfristig) gute Idee.
(ja, es gibt eine Variante des Famas die auch Messinghülsen verträgt, die wurde aber nicht vom französischen Heer gekauft weil Vive la France und so FAMAS - Wikipedia)

Aber die beschaffen ja das HK416, von daher ein Problem welches sich in der nahen Zukunft von selbst löst.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2020)

War mir nicht bekannt, dass es dieses Problem in diesem Jahrtausend immer noch gibt


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2020)

"Welt am Sonntag"-Bericht: Neue "NSU 2.0"-Drohschreiben aufgetaucht | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2020)

Portland: Massive Kritik an umstrittenem Einsatz von Bundespolizisten | GMX


----------



## seahawk (19. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich. Zwar kann man da vergleichsweise leicht was abzweigen, weil der unkontrollierbare Verbrauch höher ist. Aber wie kriegt man mehr als eine Handvoll nach Hause? Ist ja nicht so, als 1000 Schuss Munition kein Gewicht und kein Volumen oder als würden Soldaten im Einsatz eine individuelle Zahl von Rollkoffern hinter sich herziehen..



Wer sagt, dass die überhaupt heim geschmuggelt wurden. Die können auch einfach von anderen Nationen vor Ort genutzt worden sein. Wir reden ja bei 60.000 Schuss noch nicht einmal um eine Europalette. 

Boxen von 20.000 Patronen sitzen auf einer Palette in der Vorbereitung an einem anderen Ort an Yokota Air Base, Japan, 24.02.2016, versandt werden. Der Flug Griffe zwischen 100.000 und 250.000 Munition Artikel je Monat und kann 15.000 Pfund an Gewicht nicht ueberschreiten. (U.S. Air Force Foto von aelteren Flieger David Owsianka/Freigegeben Stockfotografie - Alamy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2020)

Würde nicht gerade eine derartige Abgabe dokumentiert werden? Meines Wissens nach gibt es keine gemischten Einheiten, in denen sich die Soldaten einfach gemischt aus der Munitionslieferung einer Nation bedienen würden (und selbst wenn, dann würde das als Bereitstellung für diese Einheit verrechnet werden). Aber in Afghanistan, Mali... operierten deutsche Soldaten in deutschen Einheiten aus deutschen Versorgungsanlagen heraus auf deutsche Ausbildungsgeländen oder mit deutschen Fahrzeugen unter deutschem Kommando. Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass anderen die Reserven ausgehen, aber gerade die deutschen vor Ort mal die besser funktionierenden Tranportflugzeuge hatten, würde eine Abgabe also über dem Weg Lager A meldet Kommandant A "keine Munition" => Kommandat A fragt bei Kommandant B "könnt ihr Aushelfen" => Kommand B ordnet Lager B an "gebt denen was". Vermutlich in der Praxis mit jeweils 1-3 Befehlsebenen dazwischen und einer Rückfrage 1-2 weiter oben und einem Papierkrieg, der mehr Personal als War on Terror verschlingt, allein um den Transport zu organisieren, aber auf alle Fälle würde derartige Munition nicht einfach verschwinden, sondern auf gut dokumentiertem Wege abgegeben werden.
=> Vor Ort legitim genutzte Munition ist nicht Teil der gesuchten 600000 Schuss. Das sind entweder Buchhaltungsfehler oder entwendete Patronen, wobei man wohl sehr, sehr, sehr sichergestellt hat, dass es erstere nicht sind, bevor den Verlust öffentlich zugegeben hat.

Die abgebidete Palette dürfte bei der Packdichte von Munition übrigens "voll", also mit ihrem Gewicht am Limit sein. Selbst wenn es mehrheitlich kleine 5,5 mm gewesen wäre (gefunden wurde weitaus mehr), ist mindestens eine Tonne an Munition verschwunden. Die trägt man nicht einfach mal so davon. Das ist nur mit einem Netzwerk zu erklären, dass dank weitereichender Mitwisserschaft Fahrzeuge beladen konnte, oder mit einer großen Zahl verteilter Soldaten, die über längere Zeiträume hinweg regelmäßig einzelne Schüsse oder, bei Abstimmung innerhalb des Trupps, vielleicht auch mal ganze Magazinladungen oder Teilgurte veruntreut haben. Ich tippe, wie gesagt, vor allem auf Ausbildungsveranstaltungen, bei denen innerhalb weniger Tage große Mengen Munition verbraucht werden sollten und eine etwas geringerer Verbrauch gerade bei Spezialeinheiten, die von ihrer Struktur her nicht jedem Trupp einen unabhängigen Aufseher zur Seite stellen können, niemanden aufgefallen wäre. Sobald mehr als 1-2 Personen was anderes als Einzelschuss praktizieren, wird mitzählen kaum noch möglich sein => "29 Schuss ins Magazin, 1 Schuss in die Tasche".


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist nur mit einem Netzwerk zu erklären, dass dank weitereichender Mitwisserschaft Fahrzeuge beladen konnte, oder mit einer großen Zahl verteilter Soldaten, die über längere Zeiträume hinweg regelmäßig einzelne Schüsse oder, bei Abstimmung innerhalb des Trupps, vielleicht auch mal ganze Magazinladungen oder Teilgurte veruntreut haben. Ich tippe, wie gesagt, vor allem auf Ausbildungsveranstaltungen, bei denen innerhalb weniger Tage große Mengen Munition verbraucht werden sollten und eine etwas geringerer Verbrauch gerade bei Spezialeinheiten, die von ihrer Struktur her nicht jedem Trupp einen unabhängigen Aufseher zur Seite stellen können, niemanden aufgefallen wäre. Sobald mehr als 1-2 Personen was anderes als Einzelschuss praktizieren, wird mitzählen kaum noch möglich sein => "29 Schuss ins Magazin, 1 Schuss in die Tasche".



Nochmal, das KANN nicht die Ursache sein.
Wenn man auf die Art Mun abzweigt, dann geht jeder davon aus, dass diese Munition wie vorgesehen verbraucht wurde. Somit wird sie als verschossen eingetragen und nicht als Fehl. Man kann sowas nicht Jahre später rekonstruieren und sagen " da fehlt Munition". Wenn du auf der Schießbahn, beim Gruppengefechtsschießen, jemand 180 Schuss fürs G36 gibst und der nach der Übung mit 0 zurückkommt, dann stehen in der Schiesskladde 180 verschossene Patronen für diesen Schützen. Selbst wenn der Schütze 5 eingesteckt hat, es gibt kein "Fehl".

Wir reden also von Munition, von der bekannt ist dass sie abhanden gekommen ist. 
Ich weiß nicht wie ich das jemandem erklären soll der das Procedere auf einer Schießbahn offensichtlich nicht durchlebt hat, aber glaub mir, wenn die Schiesskladde stimmt, also was ausgegebene, verschossene und zurückgegebene Munition angeht, dann kann NIEMAND im Nachhinein feststellen, dass Munition fehlt, es sei denn, es werden beim Schützen direkt Patronen gefunden. Aber die fehlen ja dann nichtmehr, weil sie ja gefunden wurden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2020)

Auch wieder war.


----------



## seahawk (19. Juli 2020)

Vor allem wenn man sich die Logistik der Auslandseinsätze ansieht. Da fliegt auch deutscher Nachschub von Frankreich mit einem spanischen Flugzeug ins Ausland und wird da zusammen mit Nachschub von anderen Ländern von Italienern ausgeladen, und dann von dänischen Lastern ins deutsche Camp gebracht.  Wenn man sich so eine Lieferkette in der Wirtschaft vorstellt, ist man sehr überrascht dass es nicht 6 Millionen Schuss sind.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir reden also von Munition, von der bekannt ist dass sie abhanden gekommen ist.
> Ich weiß nicht wie ich das jemandem erklären soll der das Procedere auf einer Schießbahn offensichtlich nicht durchlebt hat, aber glaub mir, wenn die Schiesskladde stimmt, also was ausgegebene, verschossene und zurückgegebene Munition angeht, dann kann NIEMAND im Nachhinein feststellen, dass Munition fehlt, es sei denn, es werden beim Schützen direkt Patronen gefunden. Aber die fehlen ja dann nichtmehr, weil sie ja gefunden wurden.



Wobei man doch auch die nach dem Schießen am Stand liegenden Hülsen nachzählen kann, bzw. die in die Scheibe eingeschlagenen Projektile.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juli 2020)

Exakt so, wie Hoffgang schreibt.
Bzw. umgekehrt, es gibt nur anderthalb Möglichkeiten, Munition als fehlend zu erkennen: Entweder sollte sie laut Inventarliste im Mun-Depot sein, ohne dieses jemals verlassen zu haben ODER sich als nicht verschossen *wieder* dort befinden, ist es jedoch nach Überprüfung nicht.

Und für das Fehlen gibt es demnach auch nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Sie wurde entweder tatsächlich entwendet, oder irgendwo auf ihrem Weg falsch protokolliert bzw. inventarisiert.
Neben den gängigen Fehlerquellen wie Verzählen, Zahlendrehern, falsch verstandene Meldungen etc. kommt beispielsweise auch vor, dass angebrochene Packungen als nicht angebrochen zurückgeliefert werden und auch ungeöffnet aussehen und - vorschriftswidrig - nicht auf Vollständigkeit geprüft werden.
Es kam auch schon vor, dass Munition an die falsche Stelle geliefert und dort sogar ordnungsgemäß an überzählig vermerkt wurde, während der eigentliche Empfänger sie ordnungsgemäß als nicht empfangen meldete, aber niemand diese Meldungen zusammenführte - was dann über bleibt, ist die Meldung über fehlende Munition.
Und gar nicht mal so selten scheucht man auch seine ganze Bande bis nach Verlöschen des Lichts vergeblich durchs Gelände, um verlorene Mun wieder aufzuspüren, die dann irgendwo auf dem Übungsgelände liegt und womöglich zum Gegenstand späterer archäologischer Ausgrabungen wird und bis dahin bei Familie Wühlmaus das Wohnzimmer schmückt.

Worüber man sich tatsächlich Sorgen machen muss, ist die systematische Unterschlagung größerer Chargen, denn dahinter stecken System und auch organisierte Strukturen. Diese wiederum müssen allerdings nicht unbedingt rechtsextreme Gruppen sein, manchmal landet das Zeug auch ganz profan auf dem Schwarzmarkt - auch nicht schön, aber immer noch besser als im Waffenkeller des Clubs "Umsturz 88".
Allerdings kann natürlich auch Schwarzmarktware wieder bei Extremisten landen.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man doch auch die nach dem Schießen am Stand liegenden Hülsen nachzählen kann, bzw. die in die Scheibe eingeschlagenen Projektile.



Nein.
Wenn du auf Pappkameraden schießt haben die bereits jede Menge Löcher, Hülsen sammeln & zählen geht vllt noch beim Schulschießen, bei NSAK oder beim Gruppengefechtsschießen kannste das sowas von knicken


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man doch auch die nach dem Schießen am Stand liegenden Hülsen nachzählen kann, bzw. die in die Scheibe eingeschlagenen Projektile.



Neben dem was hoffgang sagt ist das einfach nur weltfremd.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings kann natürlich auch Schwarzmarktware wieder bei Extremisten landen.



Sind überhaupt alle Bundeswehrkaliber im normalen Handel erhältlich?

(und, um mal auf die Politik zurückzukommen: Warum sind sie eigentlich nicht einfach alle verboten? Das würde die Motivation für Munitionsdiebstahl mal drastisch reduzieren, wenn man dafür auch noch eine Bundeswehrwaffe klauen müsste. Und umgekehrt.)


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2020)

Ja 7,62x51 ist im Zivilen z.B. .308 Winchester

Also im Prinzip kann man schießen, aber es gibt so viele Variablen. Zum Beispiel kann die Treibladung dann bei einigen Waffen nicht ausreichen um den Verschluss weit genug zurück zu führen damit die nächste Patrone ins Patronenlager kommt ergo du darfst mit deinem MG repetieren.

Das ist jetzt mal ein Beispiel was bei unpassender Munition passieren kann.

Für ein Gefecht oder lange Benutzung also schlecht. für einen Anschlag sollte es aber reichen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein.
> Wenn du auf Pappkameraden schießt haben die bereits jede Menge Löcher, Hülsen sammeln & zählen geht vllt noch beim Schulschießen, bei NSAK oder beim Gruppengefechtsschießen kannste das sowas von knicken



Bloß wie wird dann geprüft, wie gut die Leute schießen, wenn man da schon Löcher drin hat?
Was ist Gruppengefechtsschießen?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2020)

Ja man zählt die Löcher, aber du schießt tatsächlich oft genug durch die selbe Stelle.
Außerdem schießt man manchmal auch vorbei.

Die Löcher werden dann nach einem "Rennen" also einer Person die eine Übung geschossen hat überklebt. 
Sonst hätte man enormen Materialverbrauch. 

Gruppengefechtsschießen:
Gefechtsschiessen - Reservistenverband Brandenburg


----------



## hoffgang (20. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß wie wird dann geprüft, wie gut die Leute schießen, wenn man da schon Löcher drin hat?



Man nennt das auch Klappfallscheiben, d.h. die Kameraden klappen bei einem Treffer nach unten weg, werden auf Anweisung des Leitenden (je nach Übung) wieder aufgerichtet.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ist Gruppengefechtsschießen?



Wenn eine ganze Gruppe gemeinsam den Feuerkampf führt. Schau einfach mal bei YT nach Videos.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

Ja diese Scheiben gibt es auch, ganz vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind überhaupt alle Bundeswehrkaliber im normalen Handel erhältlich?


Darum braucht man für die geklauten Waffen auch geklaute Munition. 
In den US bekommst Du jede mögliche Munition frei gekaut. Und der Transport via Segelboot ist problemlos. Keine Jacht wird beim Einlaufen kontrolliert.

Und hier mal wieder etwas Satirisches zum Nachdenken für unsere mitlesenden Polizisten: Einfach mal fragen, bevor man schießt.
Racial Profiling : de


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2020)

Knochenbrueche nach Polizeieinsatz - Panorama - SZ.de

und wieder ein Fall übelster Polizeigewalt gegen die Presse


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Knochenbrueche nach Polizeieinsatz - Panorama - SZ.de
> 
> und wieder ein Fall übelster Polizeigewalt gegen die Presse


Es ist so unglaublich, wenn ich das lese. Sechs gut ausgebildete Polizisten und ein leicht angetrunkener Provozierender. Und den auf Testoeteron stehenden Polizisten fällt nichts anderes ein, als im das Sprunggelenk zu zertreten? Wo leben wir und was soll das?  Und wieder mal sechs Polizisten als eingeschworene Mannschaft, die sich gegeneinander deckt. Dazu wie üblich keine Ermittlunbgsarbeit, denn Taxifahrer und Mitinsassin zu befragen wäre nun wirklich zu viel gewesen.

Ab jetzt stelle ich immer mein Smartphone Kamera an, wenn ich miot Polizisten rede. Und ich ahne, sie werden das sofort unterbinden. Das wird spannend.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

Sind die Populisten wieder da?
Selbst wenn es die Schuld der Cops ist, ist es nicht gegen die Presse da dieser Fakt unmöglich bekannt gewesen ist.


Aber was war denn der ganze Anlass? 
*Ein Autofahrer blockiert den Weg.*

Dann diskutiert ein Betrunkener auch noch mit der Polizei die dann wahrscheinlich zu hart reagiert.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

Ich bin ja dafür das alle Polizisten Bodycams tragen müssen. Das würde einiges erleichtern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist so unglaublich, wenn ich das lese. Sechs gut ausgebildete Polizisten und ein leicht angetrunkener Provozierender. Und den auf Testoeteron stehenden Polizisten fällt nichts anderes ein, als im das Sprunggelenk zu zertreten? Wo leben wir und was soll das?  Und wieder mal sechs Polizisten als eingeschworene Mannschaft, die sich gegeneinander deckt. Dazu wie üblich keine Ermittlunbgsarbeit, denn Taxifahrer und Mitinsassin zu befragen wäre nun wirklich zu viel gewesen.
> 
> Ab jetzt stelle ich immer mein Smartphone Kamera an, wenn ich miot Polizisten rede. Und ich ahne, sie werden das sofort unterbinden. Das wird spannend.



Im Prinzip könnte man es sich auch sparen, mehrere Polizisten zu verhören und stattdessen einfach "eine Einsatzgruppe" ins Protokoll eintragen. Unabhängige Aussagen bekommt man sowieso nicht, mehr als die Zeugenaussage eines einzelnen Angeklagten (!) ist das Ergebnis nie wert. Also weniger als das Papier, auf dass es x-fach ausgedruckt wird. Würden mutmaßliche Mörder wie mutmaßlich harmlose Polizisten behandelt werden, hätten wir bei Mord eine Aufklärungsquote von Null, weil die Angeklagten immer bezeugen, dass sie unschuldig sind...




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin ja dafür das alle Polizisten Bodycams tragen müssen. Das würde einiges erleichtern.



Nur wenn die dann auch immer laufen, was aber in keinem einzigen Gesetz für Bodycams vorgesehen und auch außerhalb Deutschlands afaik nirgendwo die Norm ist.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur wenn die dann auch immer laufen, was aber in keinem einzigen Gesetz für Bodycams vorgesehen und auch außerhalb Deutschlands afaik nirgendwo die Norm ist.


Das ist schade. So macht das wenig Sinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2020)

Polizeigesetzte sind halt nicht für-Opfer-der-Polizei-Gesetze. Da geht es um Law&Order-Image bei den Politikern und die Polizeigesellschaften stellen sich mit aller Gewalt dagegen, dass kriminelle Aktivitäten ihrer Mitglieder geahndet werden können => Politiker ohne Interesse, etwas zu machen müssten in ein Wespennest langen, um etwa zu machen => gemacht wird nichts. Gar nichts.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

Ja für die sind das ja nur "Einzelfälle".


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

Hey Pauschalisieren ist immer toll, Berlin richtig hart Law&Order oder?


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

Pauschalisieren ist genauso falsch wie von Einzelfällen zu reden.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

Das hat hier jetzt wer gemacht?


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hat hier jetzt wer gemacht?


Mir kam es so vor als wenn du nicht verstanden hast, wo drauf ich mich bezogen hatte.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2020)

Ach sorry, das war gar nicht auf dich sondern auf den über dir gerichtet.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2020)

"NSU 2.0": Beuth berichtet von 69 rechtsextremen Drohmails | hessenschau.de | Politik


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2020)

Krawalle in Frankfurt: "Jugendliche, die Deutschland nicht als ihr Land ansehen" - FOCUS Online

Nach Stuttgart wurde auch in Frankfurt randaliert. Und wieder waren es Jugendliche mit  Migrationshintergrund.
Das nimmt hier schon teilweise Zustände wie in Frankreich an. Wo es ja immer mal wieder in Vororten Unruhen gibt.

In solchen Fällen tun mir die Beamten teilweise fast Leid.


----------



## seahawk (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krawalle in Frankfurt: "Jugendliche, die Deutschland nicht als ihr Land ansehen" - FOCUS Online
> 
> Nach Stuttgart wurde auch in Frankfurt randaliert. Und wieder waren es Jugendliche mit  Migrationshintergrund.
> Das nimmt hier schon teilweise Zustände wie in Frankreich an. Wo es ja immer mal wieder in Vororten Unruhen gibt.
> ...



Wieso, gerade die Polizei ist ein erheblicher Teil des Alltagsrassimus, den Migranten hier Tag für Tag ertragen müssen. Es ist verständlich, dass diese Menschen den Staat ablehnen und schön, dass sie ihrer berechtigten Wut nun Luft machen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wieso, gerade die Polizei ist ein erheblicher Teil des Alltagsrassimus, den Migranten hier Tag für Tag ertragen müssen. Es ist verständlich, dass diese Menschen den Staat ablehnen und schön, dass sie ihrer berechtigten Wut nun Luft machen.


Für solche Randale und Angriffe gibt es keine Rechtfertigung.  Die sollten sie in ihre Heimatländer schicken.

Und nein, ich bin nicht rechts! Aber man braucht sich hier auch nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2020)

Das ist nun weder neu noch ist da was schlimmes dran. Unsere Jugendlichen sind doch sowas von langweilig geworden, auch die Polizei braucht ne Beschäftigung. Und wenn alle "Täter" auch noch sauber aus der Geschichte rauskommen merkt man, die Politei steht auf Beschäftigungstherapie.


----------



## seahawk (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für solche Randale und Angriffe gibt es keine Rechtfertigung.  Die sollten sie in ihre Heimatländer schicken.
> 
> Und nein, ich bin nicht rechts! Aber man braucht sich hier auch nicht alles gefallen lassen.



Stimmt, es gibt keine Rechtfertigung für die fehlende Willkommenskultur, die fehlende Integrationsbereitschaft und den alltäglichen Rassismus der deutschen Mehrheitsgesellschaft.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und nein, ich bin nicht rechts! Aber man braucht sich hier auch nicht alles gefallen lassen.



Du bist nicht nur Rechts, das geht schon in Richtung N-Wort.
Ich bin schließlich auch ein Rechtsradikaler, weil ich 1. nen Ossi bin und 2. nicht gänzlich gegen die AFD bin.
Gegen Asylsuchende und anderweitige Ausländische Mitbürger hab ich aber absolut nix...du anscheinend schon.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juli 2020)

Wenn es hier mit Rassismus so schlimm wäre würden die ja nicht in der Anzahl herkommen (wollen).
Es geht denen hier um Meilen besser als im Heimatland.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gegen Asylsuchende und anderweitige Ausländische Mitbürger hab ich aber absolut nix...du anscheinend schon.


Falsch. Ich habe etwas gegen diejenigen welche hier kriminell werden und Gewalt (gegen den Staat) ausüben.
Und meinen hier gäbe es keine Gesetze.

Ich bin selber halber Ausländer und habe viele ausländische Freunde.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Falsch. Ich habe etwas gegen diejenigen welche hier kriminell werden und Gewalt (gegen den Staat) ausüben.
> Und meinen hier gäbe es keine Gesetze.
> 
> Ich bin selber halber Ausländer und habe viele ausländische Freunde.



Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Was passiert den Asylsuchenden und anderweitigen Ausländischen Mitbürgern denn, wenn sie sich nicht an Gesetze halten?

Sie wissen selbst, das ihnen nix passiert, wieso sollten die sich einschränken, so dämmlich sind die nicht. Notfalls hauen die sich gegenseitig auf die Fresse und brüllen "Na..bullen", die haben halt den Vorteil, das sie keine Deutschen sind.(Tip von einigen Türken)

Aber ganz allgemein kann man das trotzdem nicht so einfach über einen Kamm scheren, es liegt vieles in deren Kultur und wenn es keine Konsequenzen gibt ist der Lernfaktor gleich null. Es gibt auch sehr viele Deutsche, die das ausnutzen würden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krawalle in Frankfurt: "Jugendliche, die Deutschland nicht als ihr Land ansehen" - FOCUS Online
> 
> Nach Stuttgart wurde auch in Frankfurt randaliert. Und wieder waren es Jugendliche mit  Migrationshintergrund.



Quelle: Ein Axel-Springer-Interview mit einem Club-Betreiber, dessen Türsteher laut eigener Aussage regelmäßig wegen Gewaltausübung gegen Jugendliche verurteilt werden. Clubs, das sollte man ausdrücklich dazu sagen, deren Türpolitik laut den Bildern auf ihrer eigenen Webseite sehr offensichtlich dafür sorgt, dass die ethnische Zusammensetzung der Gäste sich grundlegend von der ethnischen Zusammensetzung der Frankfurter Szene unterscheidet.

*no comment*


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2020)

Frankfurter Krawall-Nacht: Wer ist die Blondine, die Steine warf?  -
	Frankfurt -
	Bild.de

Migrationshintergrund,  männlich oder doch Partyszene und Polizeigewalt?


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quelle: Ein Axel-Springer-Interview mit einem Club-Betreiber, dessen Türsteher laut eigener Aussage regelmäßig wegen Gewaltausübung gegen Jugendliche verurteilt werden. Clubs, das sollte man ausdrücklich dazu sagen, deren Türpolitik laut den Bildern auf ihrer eigenen Webseite sehr offensichtlich dafür sorgt, dass die ethnische Zusammensetzung der Gäste sich grundlegend von der ethnischen Zusammensetzung der Frankfurter Szene unterscheidet.
> 
> *no comment*


Die Seite hatte ich nur schnell und zufällig rausgesucht.
Ändert auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass dort hauptsächlich Randalierer mit Migrationshintergrund waren.
Das kannst du, wenn du Google bemühst, auf zig anderen Seiten nachlesen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Frankfurter Krawall-Nacht: Wer ist die Blondine, die Steine warf? -
> Frankfurt -
> Bild.de
> 
> Migrationshintergrund, männlich oder doch Partyszene und Polizeigewalt?


Das ist doch nur Ablenkung. Vielleicht haben sie ihr nen Fuffi in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt mach mal mit.


----------



## Eckism (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur Ablenkung. Vielleicht haben sie ihr nen Fuffi in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt mach mal mit.



Und schon gehts los mit den wilden Verschwörungstheorien...merkste selbst, oder!?


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und schon gehts los mit den wilden Verschwörungstheorien...merkste selbst, oder!?


Da wird eine mutmaßliche Blondine von hinten gezeigt (könnte auch ein Kerl sein) und die soll dann repräsentativ für die ganze Gruppe sein?

Das war nicht "die Partyszene" die da randaliert hat.


----------



## Eckism (22. Juli 2020)

Wie willst du unterscheiden, was Partyszene und Heranwachsende mit Migrationshintergrund sind? Gerade in Großstädten ist der Übergang fließend, weil es dort nunmal viele von diesen gibt. In Dörfern wird ja auch nicht randaliert...wir haben jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund aber keine Partyszene.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Das ist in der Tat nicht immer leicht. Ich kann mich auch nur an den Beschreibungen der hiesigen Medien orientieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Clubs, ..., deren Türpolitik laut den Bildern auf ihrer eigenen Webseite sehr offensichtlich dafür sorgt, dass die ethnische Zusammensetzung der Gäste sich grundlegend von der ethnischen Zusammensetzung der Frankfurter Szene unterscheidet....


Das ist die tägliche Ausgrenzung, die bestimmte Gruppen erfahren. Das geht über das ganze Leben, egal, was man macht. Es beginnt in der Schule, in der bestimmte Gruppen nicht zu den Geburtstagen von MitschülerInnen eingeladen werden, geht bei Wohnungs- und Arbeitsplatzsuche weiter und zeigt sich auch beim rassistischen Türsteher vor Clubs.

Und dann schreit der typische neubraune, ähh blaue, Provokateur, die Leute sollen sich erst einmal integrieren. Ja wie denn, ihr rassistischen Spalter, wenn man die Mitbürger systematisch aus dem Leben herausdrängt. Und das ganze wird dann von eine rassistischen Polizei flankiert, die mit ungleichen Kontrollen das Problem der Ausgrenzung weiter verschärft. Und dann wundert man sich, wenn irgendwann das Ventil aufgeht und schreit verstärkt rassistische Parolen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist die tägliche Ausgrenzung, die bestimmte Gruppen erfahren. Das geht über das ganze Leben, egal, was man macht. Es beginnt in der Schule, in der bestimmte Gruppen nicht zu den Geburtstagen von MitschülerInnen eingeladen werden, geht bei Wohnungs- und Arbeitsplatzsuche weiter und zeigt sich auch beim rassistischen Türsteher vor Clubs.
> 
> Und dann schreit der typische neubraune, ähh blaue, Provokateur, die Leute sollen sich erst einmal integrieren. Ja wie denn, ihr rassistischen Spalter, wenn man die Mitbürger systematisch aus dem Leben herausdrängt. Und das ganze wird dann von eine rassistischen Polizei flankiert, die mit ungleichen Kontrollen das Problem der Ausgrenzung weiter verschärft.


Du hast das Binnen-I bei einigen Wörtern vergessen und schließt damit alle Frauen davon aus.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist die tägliche Ausgrenzung, die bestimmte Gruppen erfahren. Das geht über das ganze Leben, egal, was man macht. Es beginnt in der Schule, in der bestimmte Gruppen nicht zu den Geburtstagen von MitschülerInnen eingeladen werden, geht bei Wohnungs- und Arbeitsplatzsuche weiter und zeigt sich auch beim rassistischen Türsteher vor Clubs.


Warum sie in Clubs häufig abgelehnt werden kann ich nachvollziehen. 
Da gerade wenn sie in Gruppen auftreten gerne Stress machen.
Auch in unserer Kleinstadt habe ich das mit erlebt.
Die haben sogar Türsteher fast umgebracht weil sie nicht reingelassen wurden.
Mit Messer niedergestochen oder auch mit Schusswaffen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> ... Warum sie ....


Und Du meinst, dass trifft auf alle Männer mit bestimmten äußerlichen Kriterien zu? Alle reinlassen, wer sich daneben benimmt wird fotografiert und bekommt Hausverbot. Das hilft besser, als kollektiv auszugrenzen. Denn es führt zur Einsicht, dass es das persönliche Verhalten ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Das es alle betrifft habe ich nicht geschrieben. Aber ich kann verstehen das Clubbetreiber nach schlechten Erfahrungen vorsichtiger geworden sind.
Meistens betrifft es ja auch nur bestimmte Gruppen. Gemischte Gruppe werden reingelassen. Oder wenn sie nur mit 2-3 Personen kommen.
Ich sehe selber südländisch aus. Wurde aber noch nie an einer Tür einer Disco abgelehnt.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum sie in Clubs häufig abgelehnt werden kann ich nachvollziehen.
> Da gerade wenn sie in Gruppen auftreten gerne Stress machen.
> Auch in unserer Kleinstadt habe ich das mit erlebt.
> Die haben sogar Türsteher fast umgebracht weil sie nicht reingelassen wurden.
> Mit Messer niedergestochen oder auch mit Schusswaffen.



Das ist beschämender Rassismus, denn die Herkunft oder die Ethnie machen einen nicht zu einem potentiellen Gewalttäter. Wenn man sich den rechten Terror in in Deutschland ansieht, dann ist die größte Gefahr für die persönliche Sicherheit der weiße Mann.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist beschämender Rassismus, denn die Herkunft oder die Ethnie machen einen nicht zu einem potentiellen Gewalttäter. Wenn man sich den rechten Terror in in Deutschland ansieht, dann ist die größte Gefahr für die persönliche Sicherheit der weiße Mann.


Ich manchen ethnischen Gruppen ist aber das Gewaltpotential höher. Besonders dann wenn sie eben in Gruppen auftreten.
Gefahren gibt es von allen Seiten, Linksextreme, extremistische Muslime, Reichsbürger, Rechte etc


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist beschämender Rassismus, denn die Herkunft oder die Ethnie machen einen nicht zu einem potentiellen Gewalttäter. Wenn man sich den rechten Terror in in Deutschland ansieht, dann ist die größte Gefahr für die persönliche Sicherheit der weiße Mann.



Nennt sich kriminalistische Erfahrung. Die schauen sich die Häufigkeiten an und danach wird ausgewählt.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum sie in Clubs häufig abgelehnt werden kann ich nachvollziehen.
> Da gerade wenn sie in Gruppen auftreten gerne Stress machen.



Das hast du doch aber immer. Die Gruppe.
Da wirkt Gruppenzwang. Keiner will als Schlaffi dastehen. Also macht man das, was man als einzelner Mensch nicht machen würde.
Die Frage ist aber woran das liegt? 
Guck dir Fans an. Ein einzelner feuert seine Mannschaft an. In Gruppen prügeln sie sich mit Fans der gegnerischen Mannschaft.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nennt sich kriminalistische Erfahrung. Die schauen sich die Häufigkeiten an und danach wird ausgewählt.



Nein, nennt sich Rassismus.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nein, nennt sich Rassismus.


Ja ja. Wenn man auch die unangenehmen Dinge beim Namen nennt ist es gleich Rassismus.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich manchen ethnischen Gruppen ist aber das Gewaltpotential höher. Besonders dann wenn sie eben in Gruppen auftreten.
> Gefahren gibt es von allen Seiten, Linksextreme, extremistische Muslime, Reichsbürger, Rechte etc



Gibt es dazu eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung, dass sich aus dem Genpool dieser Gruppen eine höhere Gewaltbereitschaft rausfiltern lässt? Ich denke eher nicht. 

Zur Integration gehören immer Zwei. Natürlich gibt es integrationsunwillige Menschen, aber man muss sich als Gesellschaft nicht wurden, das Integration nicht so gut funktioniert, wenn man größere neu zugezogene Gruppen gerade in die Stadtteile steckt, in denen nicht gerade wenige Steine zum, ich sage mal, glücklichen Leben eines Mittelständlers liegen. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es liegt mMn erstmal nicht daran, welcher ethnischen Gruppe ich angehöre, sondern vor allem an der jeweiligen sozialen Umgebung. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit kriminell zu werden ist in Essen-Nord wohl wesentlich höher, als in Essen-Süd. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das es alle betrifft habe ich nicht geschrieben..


Aber das ist die Realität. Schau dir doch an, was Türsteher machen. Drecksrassisten


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ja. Wenn man auch die unangenehmen Dinge beim Namen nennt ist es gleich Rassismus.



Man kann sich das auch sachlich anschauen.
In Deutschland sind ja nicht mal die Deutschen als Deutsche akzeptiert, die einen deutschen Pass besitzen aber einen Migrationshintergrund haben.
Und wenn du in einem fremden Land bist, bleibst du meist untereinander. Denn da verstehst du die Sprache und hast gemeinsame Interessen.
Wie sich das am Ende ausprägt ist dann wiederum eine Frage der Gesellschaft und in wie weit man sich integriert. Denn ohne Integration funktioniert kein Zusammenleben. Man muss gleiche Leitrichtlinien haben. Bei uns ist es das Grundgesetz.
Mir ist es doch höchst egal, wo ein Mensch herkommt, oder wie er aussieht oder an was er glaubt, solange er sich an die geltenden Gesetze hält.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung, dass sich aus dem Genpool dieser Gruppen eine höhere Gewaltbereitschaft rausfiltern lässt? Ich denke eher nicht.


Weiß ich nicht. Aber es gibt gewissse Erfahrungen mit Gruppen welche bestimmte Herkünfte haben. Von mir aus auch sozial.



> Zur Integration gehören immer Zwei. Natürlich gibt es integrationsunwillige Menschen, aber man muss sich als Gesellschaft nicht wurden, das Integration nicht so gut funktioniert, wenn man größere neu zugezogene Gruppen gerade in die Stadtteile steckt, in denen nicht gerade wenige Steine zum, ich sage mal, glücklichen Leben eines Mittelständlers liegen.
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es liegt mMn erstmal nicht daran, welcher ethnischen Gruppe ich angehöre, sondern vor allem an der jeweiligen sozialen Umgebung. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit kriminell zu werden ist in Essen-Nord wohl wesentlich höher, als in Essen-Süd. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich in beide Richtungen.


Da stimme ich dir zu.  Die Integrationspolitik ist leider vielerorts gescheitert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist es doch höchst egal, wo ein Mensch herkommt, oder wie er aussieht oder an was er glaubt, solange er sich an die geltenden Gesetze hält.


Mir persönlich ja auch.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ja auch.



Eben. Und wenn in Stuttgart oder Frankfurt randaliert wird, müssen die Täter ermittelt und angeklagt werden -- völlig egal aus welcher Ecke der Gesellschaft sie kommen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber das ist die Realität. Schau dir doch an, was Türsteher machen. Drecksrassisten


Du verallgemeinerst es gerade doch selber. Verurteilst quasi alle Türsteher. Was meinst du was die für einen beschissenen Job haben.
Aber irgendjemand muss es ja machen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

Oder guck dir Taxifahrer an. Da möchte ich auch nicht tauschen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder guck dir Taxifahrer an. Da möchte ich auch nicht tauschen.


Ja die leben teilweise auch sehr gefährlich. Und verdienen wenig Geld.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder Gastwirt ist in erster Linie an Umsatz interessiert...


Aha, wenn Rassismus also wirtschaftlichen Gewinn erbringt, ist es guter Rassismus. Aha.
Danke für Deinen konservativen Einwurf. Passt ja wieder gut ins Bild eines Menschen, der
nicht bereit ist, einen Schritt weiter zu denken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aha, wenn Rassismus also wirtschaftlichen Gewinn erbringt, ist es guter Rassismus. Aha.
> Danke für Deinen konservativen Einwurf. Passt ja wieder gut ins Bild eines Menschen, der
> nicht bereit ist, einen Schritt weiter zu denken.



Die wollen einfach keine unangenehmen Gäste, weil dann andere Gäste gestört werden.
Wie wäre es für dich wenn du gemütlich im Restaurant sitzt und andere pöbeln rum?


----------



## Seeefe (22. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aha, wenn Rassismus also wirtschaftlichen Gewinn erbringt, ist es guter Rassismus. Aha.
> Danke für Deinen konservativen Einwurf. Passt ja wieder gut ins Bild eines Menschen, der
> nicht bereit ist, einen Schritt weiter zu denken.



Bist du der Auffassung , alle Türsteher sind Rassisten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2020)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bist du der Auffassung , alle Türsteher sind Rassisten?


Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich beschrieb eine bestimmte Art von Türstehern, nämlich jede, die pauschal jeden ohne blode Augen und blaue Haare abweisen. Um diese Gruppe Türsteher geht es, nur um diese.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aha, wenn Rassismus also wirtschaftlichen Gewinn erbringt, ist es guter Rassismus. Aha.
> Danke für Deinen konservativen Einwurf. Passt ja wieder gut ins Bild eines Menschen, der
> nicht bereit ist, einen Schritt weiter zu denken.


Also Frauen gratis reinlassen und Männer zahlen zu lassen ist erlaubter Sexismus.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also Frauen gratis reinlassen und Männer zahlen zu lassen ist erlaubter Sexismus.



Das hast du überall in den Clubs.
Da bekommen z.B. Frauen ein Gratis Getränk usw.
Irgendwie muss man halt Frauen anlocken, damit sie kommen. Ansonsten hast du einen starken Männerüberschuss. 

Und eine attraktive Frau wird an einer Supermarktkasse eher vorgelassen als ein übergewichtiger Frührentner.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2020)

Ich sag ja nur, dass es erlaubt ist weil der Gesetzgeber annimmt, dass es im Interesse der Männer ist.
Persönlich finde ich das aber nicht richtig und würde solche Läden meiden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hast du überall in den Clubs.
> Da bekommen z.B. Frauen ein Gratis Getränk usw.
> Irgendwie muss man halt Frauen anlocken, damit sie kommen. Ansonsten hast du einen starken Männerüberschuss.
> 
> Und eine attraktive Frau wird an einer Supermarktkasse eher vorgelassen als ein übergewichtiger Frührentner.


Exakt sowas ist Diskriminierung, diesmal gegen Männer. Würden die Männer diese Vorteile bekommen wären die ganzen Feministen schon auf der Barrikade.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Exakt sowas ist Diskriminierung, diesmal gegen Männer. Würden die Männer diese Vorteile bekommen wären die ganzen Feministen schon auf der Barrikade.



Männer haben ganz andere Vorteile in der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2020)

Ich wüsste nur noch nicht von welchen *ich* jemals profitiert habe.

Gehalt?
Alles was ich bisher gemacht hab wurde nach Tabellen bezahlt die natürlich nicht nach Geschlechtern unterscheiden.
Sport?
Eher das Gegenteil, ich musste für ein DSA in Silber mehr Leistung bringen als eine Frau für ein DSA in Gold.
Beziehungen?
Hatte ich auch, aber da haben es Frauen auch einfacher.
Schule?
Grade in den Grundschulen wurde den Frauen generell mehr geglaubt, später nicht mehr.
Gewalt jeder Art?
Sexuell weniger, dafür umso mehr körperliche Auseinandersetzungen.


Natürlich kann man die Benachteiligung von Frauen in einigen Bereichen nicht wegreden, das sieht man in Statistiken, sie sind existent.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2020)

Das ist eine Männersicht. Musst Du Dir Sorgen machen, dass Dir jemand unter den Rock guckt. Stellt jemand Deine berufliche Kompetenz in Frage weil Du das falsche Geschlecht hast? Fragt man Dich wie Du Karriere und Kinder managen willst? Die toxische Maskulinität ist genauso zu verurteilen wie Rassismus. Der weiße heterosexuelle Mann ist das Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Im Sportunterricht werden Jungs bei gleicher Leistung immer schlechter bewertet als Mädchen.
Hier findet eindeutig eine Diskriminierung eines Geschlechtes statt.
Interessiert aber die Feminismus-Parteien wie SPD, Grüne und Linke nicht, die CDU ist nun auch dabei.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte erhebliche Schwierigkeiten als ich überlegt hatte als Au Pair in die USA zu gehen, es wurden nahezu immer ausschließlich Frauen gesucht. (Au Pair weil normales Work&Travel kaum möglich ist)
Wie ich Familie und Beruf managen will stellt sich bei meinem Beruf unabhängig vom Geschlecht.

Du redest hier mit jemanden der sehr gut differenzieren kann, aber das was ich schreibe ist trotzdem wahr.

Wie willst du in einer demokratischen Gesellschaft jetzt schaffen Männer zu überzeugen, wenn du von toxischer Männlichkeit redest? Gar nicht.
Siehe Post über mir.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie willst du in einer demokratischen Gesellschaft jetzt schaffen Männer zu überzeugen, wenn du von toxischer Männlichkeit redest? Gar nicht.
> Siehe Post über mir.


Das ist doch nur das übliche Feminismus-Gelaber.
Einer der Gründe, warum wohl die SPD unter den klassischen Arbeitern immer weniger Wähler hat. Wieso sollte man als Mann eine Partei wählen, die Männer hasst?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe, warum wohl die SPD unter den klassischen Arbeitern immer weniger Wähler hat. Wieso sollte man als Mann eine Partei wählen, die Männer hasst?



Das ist nun echt Unsinn.
Die SPD wählt keiner mehr, weil sie ihre Wähler verarscht haben. Das hat mit Männer oder Frauen nichts zu tun.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist nun echt Unsinn.
> Die SPD wählt keiner mehr, weil sie ihre Wähler verarscht haben. Das hat mit Männer oder Frauen nichts zu tun.



Früher stellte die SPD sich als Partei für Arbeiter der Großkonzerne dar. Das waren früher mehrheitlich Männer in den Betrieben.
Wenn man sich mal damit befasst, wie die entstanden ist, ist klar woher da das ursprüngliche Klientel kam.

Heute ist das anders, da sind Männer deren Feindbild.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Heute ist das anders, da sind Männer deren Feindbild.



Wie gesagt -- total Unsinn.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt -- total Unsinn.



Nein, ist nicht so: Toxische Maennlichkeit: Blut, Schweiss und keine Traenen - WELT


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, ist nicht so: Toxische Maennlichkeit: Blut, Schweiss und keine Traenen - WELT



Und das hat jetzt was mit der SPD zu tun?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das hat jetzt was mit der SPD zu tun?



Steht im Text. Strg+F, dann SPD eingeben.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Steht im Text. Strg+F, dann SPD eingeben.



Jetzt musste ich erst mal lachen. 
Toller Autor. Behauptet was, belegt aber nichts sondern sondert nur ab.
Und so einen Unsinn glaubst du?


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Das die SPD was gegen Männer hat ist mir auch neu.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Früher stellte die SPD sich als Partei für Arbeiter der Großkonzerne dar. Das waren früher mehrheitlich Männer in den Betrieben.
> Wenn man sich mal damit befasst, wie die entstanden ist, ist klar woher da das ursprüngliche Klientel kam.
> 
> Heute ist das anders, da sind Männer deren Feindbild.



Eine interessante These, die allerdings an der Realität scheitert: Die Anteile der SPD-Wähler nach Geschlecht sind seit Ewigkeiten quasi unverändert. Sie wird weder weniger von Männern, noch verstärkt von Frauen gewählt, verliert jedoch _insgesamt_; insbesondere bei den jungen Wählern.

Wahlergebnisse und Waehlerschaft der SPD | Parteien in Deutschland | bpb


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2020)

Viele der Reaktion sind Musterbeispiele für die toxsiche Maskulinität in der viele Männer gefangen sind. 

Toxische Maskulinitaet &#8211; Projekt 100% MENSCH


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

Wenn man sich die Seite mal anschaut, sieht man doch, dass das der üblicher Gender-Müll ist: Aufklärung für Liebe . Recht . Respekt - Projekt 100% MENSCH-Shop


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2020)

Wer mal auf reine Frauengruppen guckt wird sehen, dass es da auch nicht besser ist.
Toxische Männlichkeit ist nur die Nazikeule in einer Diskussion die man notwendigerweise führen muss.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2020)

Bei "toxischer Männlichkeit" geht es übrigens nicht darum, dass Männer (biologisch determiniert) "schlechter" wären, sondern dass sie (ebenso wie Frauen) auf künstliche Rollenmuster hin erzogen werden. Wenn Jungs etwas ruppiger sind, ist das nicht toxisch - aber wenn ihnen gesagt wird, das wäre der grundsätzlich zu beschreitende Weg und sie sollen sich bloß nicht beim Weinen erwischen lassen, dann nennt man das "toxisch".

Ob der Begriff jetzt so passend gewählt ist, sei dahingestellt. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch "toxische Weiblichkeit", es wir lediglich nicht so bezeichnet.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Ich finde die Verwendung des Begriffs "toxisch"  hierbei etwas merkwürdig. Ich verbinde damit immer etwas chemisches.

Diese ganze Genderdiskussion hat sowieso nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2020)

Das sag ich ja auch nicht, aber es ist ein Kampfbegriff den ich für unangebracht halte.
Er ist einer sachlichen Argumentation nicht dienlich weil er Weiblich>Männlich impliziert, was genau so falsch ist wie Männlich>Weiblich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Seite hatte ich nur schnell und zufällig rausgesucht.
> Ändert auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass dort hauptsächlich Randalierer mit Migrationshintergrund waren.



Doch, ändert massiv etwas daran. Damit wird aus der ""Tatsache"" nämlich eine zu belegende Behauptung.



> Das kannst du, wenn du Google bemühst, auf zig anderen Seiten nachlesen.



Primärquellen? Da bemühe du mal bitte Google für mich, ich bin gespannt. Die Polizei kann nicht einmal mit weniger als 23% Fehler die Zahl der Leute angeben, aber du hast eine Quelle, die hauptsächlichen familiären Hintergründe ermittelt hat? Show.

Das einzige, wozu ich "mehrheitlich" (aber auch da nicht "hauptsächlich") die Aussage "Migrationshintergrund" finde, ist bei der Hand voll Festgenommener. Aber da sind wir wieder beim Thema dieses Threads: Polizisten gehen überdurchschnittlich häufig gegen visuell abweichende Menschen vor.

Und Frankfurt hat aufgrund der geographischen und wirtschaftlichen Lage (auch historisch betrachtet) und dem Flughafen halt einen sehr hohen Ausländeranteil (Offenbacher nicht mitgezählt). Wenn man die dann noch gezielt festsetzt, während die Eschborner Bonzenkiddies davon ziehen, ist klar, wer am Ende gehäuft auf dem Revier sitzt, auch wenn er nicht gehäuft etwas angestellt hat.



> Das ist doch nur Ablenkung. Vielleicht haben sie ihr nen Fuffi in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt mach mal mit.



Wozu mit Fakten beschäftigen? Macht die Welt nur kompliziert...




RyzA schrieb:


> Warum sie in Clubs häufig abgelehnt werden kann ich nachvollziehen.
> Da gerade wenn sie in Gruppen auftreten gerne Stress machen.
> Auch in unserer Kleinstadt habe ich das mit erlebt.
> Die haben sogar Türsteher fast umgebracht weil sie nicht reingelassen wurden.



Also Leute, denen aus rassistischen Gründen den Eintritt verweigert, sind häufiger angepisst als Leute, die man hereinwinkt? Sag bloß! Morgen erklärst du uns dann, dass Wasser nass macht?




RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ja. Wenn man auch die unangenehmen Dinge beim Namen nennt ist es gleich Rassismus.



Wenn man Sachen an "rassischen" Merkmalen wie Hautfarbe und Gesichtszüge festmacht, dann ist das Rassismus.





Threshold schrieb:


> Das hast du überall in den Clubs.
> Da bekommen z.B. Frauen ein Gratis Getränk usw.
> Irgendwie muss man halt Frauen anlocken, damit sie kommen. Ansonsten hast du einen starken Männerüberschuss.



Man kann ja auch paritätische Eintrittslisten vorschreiben. Woanders soll das ja auch "helfen".




seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist eine Männersicht. Musst Du Dir Sorgen machen, dass Dir jemand unter den Rock guckt.



Also der allgemeinen Berichterstattung zu Folge werden Männer im Kilt sogar weitaus häufiger wegen ihrem Untenrum belästigt oder gar begutachtet, als Frauen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei "toxischer Männlichkeit" geht es übrigens nicht darum, dass Männer (biologisch determiniert) "schlechter" wären, sondern dass sie (ebenso wie Frauen) auf künstliche Rollenmuster hin erzogen werden. Wenn Jungs etwas ruppiger sind, ist das nicht toxisch - aber wenn ihnen gesagt wird, das wäre der grundsätzlich zu beschreitende Weg und sie sollen sich bloß nicht beim Weinen erwischen lassen, dann nennt man das "toxisch".



Also mir begegnet der Begriff vor allem als sexistisch wertende Beschreibung für negatives Verhalten eines Mannes gegenüber einer Person beliebiger anderer Geschlechtlichkeit. Vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob dieses Verhalten irgend einen Geschlechtsbezug hat, oder ob der handelnde Mann überhaupt das Geschlecht seines Gegenübers kennt (gerne als Vorwurf für das Verhalten ganzer Gruppen gegenüber gemischten Gruppen verwendet...)
Und natürlich wird der Begriff nur auf heterosexuelle cis-Männer angewandt. Alle anderen können noch so maskulin auftreten, da werden andere Adjektive bevorzugt.



> Ob der Begriff jetzt so passend gewählt ist, sei dahingestellt. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch "toxische Weiblichkeit", es wir lediglich nicht so bezeichnet.



Weibliche Rollenmuster werden, mit Ausnahme der Abgrenzung des Hausfrauendaseins, überhaupt nie diskutiert. Seit 40 Jahren jammern wir rum, dass Frauen in diversen Tätigkeitsbereichen unterrepräsentiert werden, aber das Nummer 1 Rollenbild für Mädchen in sämtlichen Büchern, Filmen, Spielwaren,... ist immer noch "Prinzessin" und nicht "Handwerker", "Feuerwehrmann", "Pilot",... . Suprise: Wir haben eine nahezu 100% Frauenquote bei "Prinzessinnen". (Zeit, da mal Gleichberechtigungsbeauftrage einzuführen) und Bewererberinnenmangel an diversen anderen Orten. Aber daran ist "toxische Männlichkeit" schuld und nichts anderes...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde die Verwendung des Begriffs "toxisch"  hierbei etwas merkwürdig. Ich verbinde damit immer etwas chemisches.


Dann nenn es _"vergifte Atmosphäre",_ um den deutschen Begriff zu nutzen, geht es um dieses Verhalten. Man bekommt jede Arbeitsgruppe mit einem Vergiftenden zerstört. Und in Reihen der Polizei soll diese Art Männer reihenweise ein Dach über dem Kopf finden. Darum geht es in diesem Thema.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Primärquellen? Da bemühe du mal bitte Google für mich, ich bin gespannt. Die Polizei kann nicht einmal mit weniger als 23% Fehler die Zahl der Leute angeben, aber du hast eine Quelle, die hauptsächlichen familiären Hintergründe ermittelt hat? Show.
> Wärend der Emittlungsarbeiten schon nach den familiären Hintergründen fragen? Interessant.
> 
> Das einzige, wozu ich "mehrheitlich" (aber auch da nicht "hauptsächlich") die Aussage "Migrationshintergrund" finde, ist bei der Hand voll Festgenommener. Aber da sind wir wieder beim Thema dieses Threads: Polizisten gehen überdurchschnittlich häufig gegen visuell abweichende Menschen vor.
> ...


Das sind doch auch nur Spekulationen deinerseits. Oder weisst du mehr?
Wenn ja bitte auch mit Quellen belegen.




> Wozu mit Fakten beschäftigen? Macht die Welt nur kompliziert...


Siehe oben!




> Also Leute, denen aus rassistischen Gründen den Eintritt verweigert, sind häufiger angepisst als Leute, die man hereinwinkt? Sag bloß! Morgen erklärst du uns dann, dass Wasser nass macht?


Und weil sie  angepisst sind, weil sie nicht reingelasssen wurden, dürfen sie dann andere Menschen ins Jenseits befördern?

Außerdem verdrehst du hier Ursache und Wirkung. Die waren vorher schon scheinbar öfter mal angepisst gewesen, sonst hätten die Türsteher gar nicht erst solche Anweisungen bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind doch auch nur Spekulationen deinerseits. Oder weisst du mehr?
> Wenn ja bitte auch mit Quellen belegen.



Nein, dass wir nichts genaues Wissen, ist eine sehr gut gesicherte Erkenntnis. Quelle: Ich. Ich bin absoluter Experte darin zu wissen, dass ich etwas nicht weiß. Du dagegen behauptest konkrete Zahlen zu wissen. Das ist nicht mein Fachgebiet, da brauche ich Quellen. Und du bist keine Primärquelle.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, dass wir nichts genaues Wissen, ist eine sehr gut gesicherte Erkenntnis. Quelle: Ich. Ich bin absoluter Experte darin zu wissen, dass ich etwas nicht weiß. Du dagegen behauptest konkrete Zahlen zu wissen. Das ist nicht mein Fachgebiet, da brauche ich Quellen. Und du bist keine Primärquelle.


Ich hatte doch geschrieben das auch nur das Wissen aus den hiesigen Medien habe. Und die haben ihre Infos u.a. von der Polizei.
So wie es aussieht war zumindest der große Teil der Festgenommenen mit Migrationshintergrund.
Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Rattan (23. Juli 2020)

Vertrauen in Sicherheitsbehörden ?

Klingt wie Hohn in meinen Ohren. Warum ?

Mein Großvater mütterlicher Seits hat meine Mutter in ihrer Kindheit und Jugend mißbraucht, ebenso ihre beste Freundin, das muß so mitte bis ende der 50er Jahre passiert sein. Mitte der 70er Jahre hat er meine große Schwester mißbraucht, in den 80er Jahren meine kleine Schwester. Laut Aussagen meiner kleinen Schwester hat er sich auch an Nachbarskinder in seiner direkten Umgebung herangemacht.
 Eine Aussage meiner Oma, sie sei von ihm vergewaltigt worden, woraus im Krieg der ältere Bruder meiner Mutter enstanden ist, steht im Raum, ist aber nicht belegbar, aber wahrscheinlich.

Mein Großvater war POLIZIST.

Er hat alle Frauen meiner Familie sexuell mißbraucht, oder zumindest belästigt. Von eine gewissen Anzahl, von nicht bekannt gewordenen Mißbräuchen, ist auszugehen.

Dieses auf Kinderkörper wichsende Arschloch hat meine Familie zerstört, hat sein mieses Arschloch- Karma jetzt schon in die dritte Generation weitergereicht. Er war ein angesehender POLIZIST. Ein Arschloch aus dem Bilderbuch, der mir als Kind Moralpredigten gehalten hat und 2 Std später hat er meiner Schwester beim waschen vor dem zu Bett gehen "geholfen".

Ich hatte nur "Glück" nicht mißbraucht zu werden, weil ich ein Junge war, der als Kind gerne bei den Großeltern war.

Die Rolle meiner Mutter als "Frischfleischlieferantin" ist dermaßen widerlich, daß es mich vor ihr ekelt.
 Er hat mir meine Mama genommen !

Als ich mit ca. 20 Jahren das ganze Ausmaß des Mißbrauchs erfahren habe, bin ich zu ihm, habe ihn zur Rede gestellt.
 Seine Aussage..."DAS geht dich nichts an ".

Eine Woche später bin ich mit meiner kleinen Schwester noch mal zu ihm, da hat er mit einem Gasrevolver auf uns geschossen, dieses feige Arschloch, ich hätte ihn töten sollen, mein Leben war eh schon versaut.


In den Sicherheitsbehörden arbeitet der Querschnitt unserer Bevölkerung, unter ihnen Arschlöcher, Idioten, oder sonstige Charaktäre.

Wie kann es da ein generelles Vertrauen geben ?  Das ist Naiv.


----------



## Slezer (23. Juli 2020)

OK, bei uns in der Familie gab es sowas nicht. Mein Opa väterlicher seits war auch Polizist. Jeder mochte ihn.

Wie kann es da ein generelles nicht Vertrauen geben? Das ist naiv


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

Schwerverbrecher Frank Schmökel ist  Sohn eines Polizisten: Frank Schmoekel &#8211; Wikipedia

Da kann der Polizist aber wohl auch nichts für. Sind deswegen alle Polizisten schlimm und kriminell? Nein.

Und sicherlich gibt es Polizeigewalt und auch welche die ihre Position ausnutzen. Sowas gehört aufgedeckt, verfolgt und aufgeklärt.
Aber das ist nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.
Pauschal Urteile bringen niemanden weiter.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Jeder mochte ihn.



Schade das du von seinem Genen nichts geerbt hast.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2020)

Oberstleutnant sympathisiert mit Rechtsradikalem | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2020

Wieso werden Journalisten die Clickbait Überschriften nutzen nicht einfach entlassen? Solche Leute braucht niemand!
Was wäre so schwer daran gewesen, das was passiert ist sachlich zu schreiben? Ist das heute eine Unmöglichkeit?
Außerdem wissen diese Menschen scheinbar nicht wie Reichweite in sozialen Netzwerken funktioniert.
Stichwort Hashtags folgen, guckt man sich dann unbedingt an was alles auf dem Account ist dessen Beiträge man geliked hat?
Im Artikel steht ja nichtmal, dass der OLT i.G. diesem User folgt.

Und weitere Screenshots damit man sich selbst alles ansehen kann? Fehlanzeige


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2020)

Bundeswehr: Soldaten, die den Umsturz planen

Bundeswehr auflösen - jetzt!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bundeswehr: Soldaten, die den Umsturz planen
> 
> Bundeswehr auflösen - jetzt!


Und beim nächsten Hochwasser bist du der Erste der um Hilfe schreit.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und beim nächsten Hochwasser bist du der Erste der um Hilfe schreit.



Erster mit Badeshorts


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und beim nächsten Hochwasser bist du der Erste der um Hilfe schreit.


Es soll ja noch Leute geben, die Sarkasmus verstehen können.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es soll ja noch Leute geben, die Sarkasmus verstehen können.


Kennst du seahawk, der meint das Ernst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bundeswehr: Soldaten, die den Umsturz planen
> 
> Bundeswehr auflösen - jetzt!


Das liest sich nicht gut. Ich hoffe inständig, dem Problem wird mit aller Macht entgegengetreten. Wenn schon der MAD so etwas sagt, dann ist es sehr ernst.
_"... Der Rechtsextremismus in der Truppe habe "eine neue Dimension" erreicht,  sagte der Präsident des Militärischen Abschirmdienstes (MAD), Christof  Gramm, vor Kurzem im Bundestag. ... "_


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Ich kann auch nach 2 Jahren von keinen verfassungsfeindlichen Ereignissen reden, klar Soldaten sind konservativer als der Durchschnitt der Bevölkerung, aber die Helden heißen dann doch eher Tauber und nicht Höcke.
An der AfD wird sehr selten ein gutes Haar gelassen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> In Dörfern wird ja auch nicht randaliert...wir haben jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund aber keine Partyszene.



Da wird eher wegen der langeweile radaliert.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Oberstleutnant sympathisiert mit Rechtsradikalem | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2020
> 
> Wieso werden Journalisten die Clickbait Überschriften nutzen nicht einfach entlassen? Solche Leute braucht niemand!
> Was wäre so schwer daran gewesen, das was passiert ist sachlich zu schreiben? Ist das heute eine Unmöglichkeit?
> ...



Ja und?
Wenn jemand hier, oder auf Facebook rechtsextreme Beiträge liked, dann hat er auch selbst ein rechtsextremes Weltbild. 
Sonst würde er wie jeder normale Mensch, statt dem Likebutton den Meldebutton betätigen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es soll ja noch Leute geben, die Sarkasmus verstehen können.


Das ist kein Sarkasmus bei Seahawk.


----------



## tdi-fan (24. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Wenn jemand hier, oder auf Facebook rechtsextreme Beiträge liked, dann hat er auch selbst ein rechtsextremes Weltbild.
> Sonst würde er wie jeder normale Mensch, statt dem Likebutton den Meldebutton betätigen.



Bis zum Ende schauen, weil vieles klingt hier im Forum wieder sehr stark nach Vorverurteilung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n6D-YKwoogw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Bis zum Ende schauen


Worum geht es denn und wer ist das? Kannst Du es mit einem Satz zusammenfassen? Welche These wird vertreten?


----------



## tdi-fan (24. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Worum geht es denn und wer ist das? Kannst Du es mit einem Satz zusammenfassen? Welche These wird vertreten?



Es geht darum, dass der ehemalige Soldat Claire erklärt, wie der ihm persönlich bekannte Oberstleutnant durch schlechte Recherche vorverurteilt wird. Im privaten, also kompletten Profil des Oberstleutnant bekennt dieser sich bspw durchgehend _gegen_ Rassismus und gegen Rechtsextremismus. Was jeder nachschauen kann. 
Im Video von Claire, geht es auch nicht darum den Oberstleutnant undifferenziert zu verteidigen, aber darum sachlich aufzuzeigen, was jeder durch unüberlegte Klicks anrichten kann., vor allem auch bei sich selbst.

EDIT: Wie bin ich auf Herrn Clair gekommen? Nachdem ich vor ein paar Jahren sein Buch gelesen hatte, hatte ich damals etwas über ihn recherchiert weil mich auch das Thema PTBS interessiert hatte. Ich finde ihn intelligent, differenziert und vor allem sachlich.
Johannes Claire ist ein ehemaliger Soldat welcher mit dessen Zug bei dem Karfreitags-Gefecht mittendrin war. Er schrieb über die fortschreitende Entwicklung seiner PTBS-Erkrankung im Einsatz das Buch "4 Tage im November" und hält Vorträge zu Präventiv-Maßnahmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Es geht darum....


... dass jemand eine Panarama Folge zu ernst nimmt. Ob da nun ein Überstleutnant blos gestellt wird oder nicht, ist nicht das Problem. Der MAD beschreibt anderes.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und beim nächsten Hochwasser bist du der Erste der um Hilfe schreit.



Das ist Kernaufgabe von Feuerwehr und THW, die das auch ohne die Bundeswehr können, wenn man ihn das Budget und technische Gerät gibt. Die Bundeswehr ist heute primär eine Gefahr für die demokratische Grundordnung.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Wenn jemand hier, oder auf Facebook rechtsextreme Beiträge liked, dann hat er auch selbst ein rechtsextremes Weltbild.
> Sonst würde er wie jeder normale Mensch, statt dem Likebutton den Meldebutton betätigen.


Kannst du scheiß Troll dir die Beiträge, im Artikel sind ja die Screenshots mal angucken bevor du sowas schreibst? 
Auf einem Bild sind Bücher, ja Titel hätte man googeln können und auf dem anderen Bild ist der Typ wie er eine Maske trägt (Corona Zeit halt). 
Was ist an diesen Beiträgen jetzt Rechtsextrem? 
Aber ja teile deine Ergüsse bevor du dich informierst. Meine Fresse das ist ja Level Birdman. 




seahawk schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr ist heute primär eine Gefahr für die demokratische Grundordnung.


Wenn man deine Beiträge zusammenfasst bist du eine Gefahr für die FDGO.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man deine Beiträge zusammenfasst bist du eine Gefahr für die FDGO.



Ich respektiere Deine Meinung, allerdings empfinde ich, vor dem Hintergrund der deutschen Geschichte, schon starke Bauchschmerzen, wenn die Armee erkennbar rechte Tendenzen zeigt und es zu besorgen ist, dass sie bei einer evtl. Machtübernahme durch rechte Extremisten nicht voll umfänglich auf der Seite des Grundgesetz stehen könnte.  Und wer diese Bauchschmerzen nicht teilt, darf sich gerne fragen was er von der Bundeswehr erwartet, wenn linke Zecken wie ich hier plötzlich ein neues Paradies der Bauern und Arbeiter errichten wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich respektiere Deine Meinung, allerdings empfinde ich, vor dem Hintergrund der deutschen Geschichte, schon starke Bauchschmerzen, wenn die Armee erkennbar rechte Tendenzen zeigt und es zu besorgen ist, dass sie bei einer evtl. Machtübernahme durch rechte Extremisten nicht voll umfänglich auf der Seite des Grundgesetz stehen könnte.  Und wer diese Bauchschmerzen nicht teilt, darf sich gerne fragen was er von der Bundeswehr erwartet, wenn linke Zecken wie ich hier plötzlich ein neues Paradies der Bauern und Arbeiter errichten wollen.


Ein Paradies für Arbeiter und Bauern.
Komischerweise wollten einige das kommunistische Paradies verlassen. Das hat man durch eine Mauer durch halb Europa verhindert. Muss wohl doch nicht so ein Paradies gewesen sein.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> was jeder durch unüberlegte Klicks anrichten kann.



Verarschen kann der auch sich selbst. 
Kommt da wieder die alte Ausrede mit "auf der Maus ausgerutscht"??

Wenn der mit den asozialen Netzwerken arbeitet, weiß der genau, was da wie funktioniert.
Sonst wäre er auch der falsche für den Job.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ja teile deine Ergüsse bevor du dich informierst.



Ich hab mich informiert. Es wurde schon vor der Diskussion hier berichtet: Bundeswehr: Social-Media-Leiter sympathisiert mit "Identitaeren" | tagesschau.de

Entsprechend wird jetzt auch gegen ihn ermittelt und er wurde versetzt. ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist halt dein Narrativ mit dem du arbeitest, weil deine Aussagen so völlig unbewiesen sind oder kannst du irgendwie nachweisen das die * Armee * rechte Tendenzen zeigt, wenn diese inklusive ziviler Verwaltung ~ 265000 Leute beträgt.
> Selbst wenn du 1000 Verdachtsfälle hättest, was nicht der Fall ist, wären wir bei weit unter 0,5%, also schreibe gefälligst das Teile oder Einzelne rechte Tendenzen haben, aber nicht die Armee, oder beweise es andernfalls!
> 
> Ich erwarte von der BW das sie das GG schützt und dabei ist mir völlig egal, ob es linke oder rechte Zecken sind, die es aushebeln wollen!



Reicht Dir die Sorge des Leiters das MAD? 

aus meine ursprünglichen Link: 

"Der Rechtsextremismus in der Truppe habe* "eine neue Dimension"* erreicht,  sagte der Präsident des Militärischen Abschirmdienstes (MAD), Christof  Gramm, vor Kurzem im Bundestag. Der für die Bundeswehr zuständige  Nachrichtendienst habe* eine erhöhte Anzahl von Verdachtsfällen von  Rechtsextremisten und sogenannten Reichsbürgern* erkannt, seit man  genauer hinschaue. Im vergangenen Jahr hatte der MAD 600 Verdachtsfälle  gezählt."


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist halt dein Narrativ mit dem du arbeitest, weil deine Aussagen so völlig unbewiesen sind oder kannst du irgendwie nachweisen das die * Armee * rechte Tendenzen zeigt, wenn diese inklusive ziviler Verwaltung ~ 265000 Leute beträgt.
> Selbst wenn du 1000 Verdachtsfälle hättest, was nicht der Fall ist, wären wir bei weit unter 0,5%, also schreibe gefälligst das Teile oder Einzelne rechte Tendenzen haben, aber nicht die Armee, oder beweise es andernfalls!
> 
> Ich erwarte von der BW das sie das GG schützt und dabei ist mir völlig egal, ob es linke oder rechte Zecken sind, die es aushebeln wollen!


Eben! Pauschalisieren kann und sollte man das nicht.

Aber es zeigt das Rechtsextremismus überall in der Gesellschaft angekommen ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist Kernaufgabe von Feuerwehr und THW, die das auch ohne die Bundeswehr können, wenn man ihn das Budget und technische Gerät gibt. Die Bundeswehr ist heute primär eine Gefahr für die demokratische Grundordnung.


Wenn Du von Auflösung der Bundeswehr in der bisherigen Form sprichst, bedeutet das ja nicht, keine neuere Form der militärischen Verteidigung einzurichten. Ob es ganz ohne Militär geht, würde ich mit dem drohenden Konflikt mit der Türkei verneinen, was Erdogan gerade an Expansionsgelüsten entwickelt, würde bei einer EU ohne Militär schnell wieder vor Wien enden und wie es dieses mal ohne Armee verlaufen würde, will ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Ich bin immer schon für eine Armee mit Wehrpflichtigen, bzw. Freiwilligen im Rahmen des sozialen Jahrs. Einfach, damit genug demokratisch veranlagte Menschen nachrücken. Das hormoniert nicht mit den Kriegsspielen im Ausland, aber da bin ich prinzipiell auch gegen, es sei denn, es sind wie in Jugoslavien massive Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit zu stoppen. Aber auch da fehlte mir das UN Mandat. Wobei auch das eine Farce ist, solange es Vetomächte gibt.



seahawk schrieb:


> ... vor dem Hintergrund der deutschen Geschichte, schon starke Bauchschmerzen....


Da sind wir dann wieder im Bereich der deutschen Kultur. So wirklich schlimm finden das hier im Land weite Kreise nicht. Es gibt genug, die sich Monachie oder Diktatur vorstellen können und über die positiven Seiten, wie schnelle Entscheidung, geringe Kosten etc. faseln. Es ist zum Kotzen.

Deine sozialen Vorschläge sind übrigens im Rahmen des Grundgesetzes umsetzbar. Rechte Diktaturen sind das nicht. Ein "Paradies für Bauern und Arbeiter" bedeutet nur, dass wir wieder Vermögensstreuern einführen, Land neu verteilen usw. Alles über das Grundgesetz gedeckt. Man muss es nur wollen und die schwarzen Strolche interessiert die soziale Komponente weniger. Da geht es mehr um Bereicherung am obersten Ende.



seahawk schrieb:


> Reicht Dir die Sorge des Leiters das MAD?


Das war auch mein Problem in der Diskussion hier. Es geht nicht um einen Fall, der in Panorama vorgestellt wurde, es geht um ein systematisches Problem. Denn wenn der MAD schon zuckt, hätten andere vermutlich den Sauladen längst ausgehoben. Es wird wie immer unter der Decke gehalten, verharmlost und vertuscht. Es wird sicher auch das eine oder andere aufgebauscht, aber wenn das so wäre, könnte es leicht entkräftet werden. Es wird aber nichts entkräftet, je tiefer man schaut, umso tiefer wird der Sumpf.



seahawk schrieb:


> .... Im vergangenen Jahr hatte der MAD 600 Verdachtsfälle  gezählt."


Und es wurde bisher ganz sicher nicht systemeatisch jeder Soldat untersucht, sondern es geht nur um angezeigte  Verdachtsfälle, also die übliche Spitze des Eisberges. In einer Organisation, die Extremismus duldet, verschieben sich ganz schnell die eigenen Maßstäbe.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Wobei man das neue Freiwilligenprogramm vergessen kann. Das hätte man eher direkt beim THW oder der freiwilligen Feuerwehr machen sollen, denn da fehlt wirklich Personal. 
Denn wozu brauchen die eine militärische Ausbildung, wenn die nie irgendwo militärisch verwendet werden. Das ist erstens Geldverschwendung und wird zweitens eher von Leuten genutzt, die das Wissen hinterher anderweitig nutzen wollen.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2020)

ja Leute was könnte man dann machen ?

Wieder Wehrpflicht einführen ?
(da würde sich Sparanus über Rekrut DJKuhpisse freuen und ernst des Lebens beibringen, no mercy   )

Mehr Kontrolle und Hintergrundcheck und das in kurzen Abständen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ja Leute was könnte man dann machen ?


Geschichtsunterricht


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2020)

Als ob die Menschheit viel aus ihre Geschichte lernt


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Und Politische Bildung.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich respektiere Deine Meinung, allerdings empfinde ich, vor dem Hintergrund der deutschen Geschichte, schon starke Bauchschmerzen, wenn die Armee erkennbar rechte Tendenzen zeigt und es zu besorgen ist, dass sie bei einer evtl. Machtübernahme durch rechte Extremisten nicht voll umfänglich auf der Seite des Grundgesetz stehen könnte.


Wir reden hier von 265.000 Menschen, Don hat es bereits vorgerechnet. Wir haben einen allgemeinen Rechtsruck in der Gesellschaft und der bildet sich natürlich auch in der Bundeswehr ab, leider.
Gab es einen Aufschrei weil ein General für die AfD geworben hat oder weil er vor der AfD gewarnt hat? Sieh dir doch mal sowas an.
General soll vor AfD gewarnt haben: Ministerium untersucht Aussage
Derweil in der Feuerwehr:
Skandal um AfD-Kritik: Feuerwehr-Praesident Hartmut Ziebs tritt zurueck | Politik



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich informiert. Es wurde schon vor der Diskussion hier berichtet: Bundeswehr: Social-Media-Leiter sympathisiert mit "Identitaeren" | tagesschau.de
> 
> Entsprechend wird jetzt auch gegen ihn ermittelt und er wurde versetzt. ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


Komisch, zufällig 2 Artikel ohne die Screenshots. Spricht nicht dafür, dass du die gelesen hast.
Du bist einfach nur eine traurige Gestalt die sich nichtmal richtig informiert, nicht besser wie unsere VTler.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man das neue Freiwilligenprogramm vergessen kann. Das hätte man eher direkt beim THW oder der freiwilligen Feuerwehr machen sollen, denn da fehlt wirklich Personal.


Quellen?
In meinen beiden Feuerwehren herrscht Aufnahmestopp und das sieht in vielen Städten ähnlich aus. Nur auf dem Land nicht, aber das ist ja ein anderes Problem und liegt nicht am Geld.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Politische Bildung.


Ich hatte einen Geschichtsprofessor der PolBil gemacht hat, was hattest du?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Trotz hoeherer Aufwandsentschaedigung: Es brennt bei der Feuerwehr | MDR.DE
Die Nachwuchssorgen der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr | Deutschland | DW | 01.09.2019
Keiner kommt: Mitgliedermangel bei der Feuerwehr
Feuerwehr: Mitglieder fehlen | Freie Presse - Reichenbach

Da wird es sogar direkt angesprochen:


			
				https://rotstahl.de/keiner-kommt-feuerwehren-in-not/ schrieb:
			
		

> *OHNE WEHRPFLICHT KEIN ERSATZDIENST.*
> Eine Alternative zur Wehrpflicht war bisher die Verpflichtung für den Katastrophendienst. Oftmals wurden durch diese Option langjährige Mitglieder für die Freiwillige Feuerwehr gewonnen. Mit der Wehrpflicht entfällt nun auch der Ersatzdienst und damit fehlen die dadurch gewonnen Kameraden.







Sparanus schrieb:


> Komisch, zufällig 2 Artikel ohne die Screenshots. Spricht nicht dafür, dass du die gelesen hast.
> Du bist einfach nur eine traurige Gestalt die sich nichtmal richtig informiert, nicht besser wie unsere VTler.



Bist du da involviert, oder was gehst du mich plötzlich so an und beleidigst mich?!

Die Bilder von den rechtsextremen Inhalten werden mit Absicht nicht verbreitet. Zumal die Ermittlungen noch am Anfang stehen. Da muss jetzt erstmal geschaut werden, was da noch so rauskommt.
Bundeswehr: Oberstleutnant Marcel Bohnert hielt Vortraege in rechten Zirkeln | Das Erste - Panorama - Meldungen



> "Bei unserem Burschenschaftlichen Abend referierte Hauptmann Marcel Bohnert über sein Buch 'Der einsame Kämpfer'".


Das mit dem "einsamen Kämpfer", klingt nach den aktuellen Ideologien der Extremisten.
Einzelkämpfer - Brückenidentitäten zum Extremismus?


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und es wurde bisher ganz sicher nicht systemeatisch jeder Soldat untersucht, sondern es geht nur um angezeigte  Verdachtsfälle, also die übliche Spitze des Eisberges. In einer Organisation, die Extremismus duldet, verschieben sich ganz schnell die eigenen Maßstäbe.



Auch für Staatsbürger in Uniform muss die Unschuldsvermutung gelten und daher ist eine systematische und anhaltende Beobachtung jedes Soldaten nicht legal und auch nicht richtig. Dieser Rechtsruck in staatlichen Organen (Bundeswehr, Polizei aber auch Rettungsdienst, Feuerwehr und Behörde) ist extrem besorgniserregend und es muss hier ohne ideologische Scheuklappen gehandelt werden. Solche Haltungen dürfen nicht geduldet werden und wir müssen ein tadelloses Verhalten unserer Staatsdiener gegenüber dem Bürger verlangen, einfordern und durchsetzen.  Was wird aber nicht vergessen dürfen ist das Verhalten der Bürger gegenüber den Staatsdienern und auch da muss tadelloses Verhalten eingefordert und durchgesetzt werden. Und da machen wir Linke leider den Fehler parteiisch zu Ungunsten der Staatsdiener zu denken.  Klar wir Linke stehen für das Gute, aber Feuerwehrleute im Einsatz mit Silvesterraketen zu beschießen, Sanitäter auszuspucken oder auch Polizisten mit Brandsätzen zu bewerfen darf kein Kavaliersdelikt sein, wenn wir verhindern wolle, dass die Staatsdiener nach rechts abrutschen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

DKK
Du sagst es fehlt Personal und postest einen Link in dem es um Geld geht wow. Ich bin beeindruckt. 
Das würde selbst mein Cousin besser hinkriegen und der ist 12.

seahawk
Erst die Bundeswehr auflösen wollen und jetzt etwas reumütig zugeben, dass man zu ungunsten der Staatsdiener denkt?
Gute Erkenntnis, entsprechend handeln.

Btw
Ermittelt wird in der Bundeswehr idR schon bei kleinsten Verstößen. Ohne Einweiser rückwärts eingeparkt? ->Disziplinarverfahren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Auch für Staatsbürger in Uniform muss die Unschuldsvermutung gelten und daher ist eine systematische und anhaltende Beobachtung jedes Soldaten nicht legal und auch nicht richtig.


Das habe ich auch nicht gefordert.  Ich sagte nur, es ist die Spitze des Eisberges, ohne eine Option zu geben, wie man den Berg im Wasser erkennen kann. Natürlich nicht mit autoritären Methoden.



seahawk schrieb:


> ... Klar wir Linke stehen für das Gute, aber  Feuerwehrleute im Einsatz mit Silvesterraketen zu beschießen, Sanitäter  auszuspucken oder auch Polizisten mit Brandsätzen zu bewerfen darf kein  Kavaliersdelikt sein, wenn wir verhindern wolle, dass die Staatsdiener  nach rechts abrutschen.


Das hat auch nichts mit "Links" zu tun, egal wie oft versucht wird, das gleich zu setzen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Zumal es aber rechtlich auch kein Problem sein sollte denen im Dienst auf die Finger zu schauen. Schließlich laufen die mit Waffen durch die Gegend.
Es wird also eine Gefahr geschaffen, die auch entsprechend zu begrenzen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Keiner von uns darf die Waffe mit nach Hause nehmen, sie werden in der Waffenkammer gelagert, Munition hat man nur als Wache oder beim schießen gehen in der Hand...


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> DKK
> Ermittelt wird in der Bundeswehr idR schon bei kleinsten Verstößen. Ohne Einweiser rückwärts eingeparkt? ->Disziplinarverfahren



Wenn man sich anschaut, mit was für Kleinigkeiten die sich beschäftigen, dann scheint für die großen Delikte wohl keine Zeit mehr zu sein. 
BayObLG: Freispruch im Prozess um Bundeswehrstiefel | LTO.de


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Du bist eine Lachnummer echt, auf die Quelle für deine Feuerwehr->Personal Behauptung warte ich immer noch.

Du weißt nichts über die Bundeswehr, du bist ahnungslos und liest dich nichtmal ein.
Falls doch:
WDO - Wehrdisziplinarordnung


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist eine Lachnummer echt, auf die Quelle für deine Feuerwehr->Personal Behauptung warte ich immer noch.
> 
> Du weißt nichts über die Bundeswehr, du bist ahnungslos und liest dich nichtmal ein.
> Falls doch:
> WDO - Wehrdisziplinarordnung



Was ist an diesem Post denn nun verwerflich?
Ist die Tatsachenbehauptung im Text falsch?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Worauf willst du jetzt genau hinaus DJ? Mir kommt es so vor als würdest du da was durcheinander werfen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Worauf willst du jetzt genau hinaus DJ? Mir kommt es so vor als würdest du da was durcheinander werfen



Mir ging es um den verlinkten Post mit den Stiefeln. War der gemeint?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Nein, ein früherer.
Lies lieber mal die letzten Posts.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das hat auch nichts mit "Links" zu tun, egal wie oft versucht wird, das gleich zu setzen.



Aber wie Du selber weißt besorgt uns die unangemessene Gewaltanwendung eines Polizisten gegen linke Demonstranten oder gegen Migranten weit mehr als jede Gewaltanwendung gegen Polizisten. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht gewünscht ist wenn die Bodycamaufnahmen von Polizisten auch verwendet werden um Angriffe, Tätlichkeiten und Beleidigungen gegen die Polizisten zu verfolgen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Von wem soll das nicht gewünscht sein??
Genau aus dem Grund gibt es doch die BC.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Aber wie Du selber weißt besorgt uns die unangemessene Gewaltanwendung eines Polizisten gegen linke Demonstranten oder gegen Migranten weit mehr als jede Gewaltanwendung gegen Polizisten. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht gewünscht ist wenn die Bodycamaufnahmen von Polizisten auch verwendet werden um Angriffe, Tätlichkeiten und Beleidigungen gegen die Polizisten zu verfolgen.


Mag sein, dass das von manchen Polizeikräften nicht gewünscht ist, aber man könnte Polizisten im Einsatz mit 2 Kameras ausstatten (Redundanz) und hat dann beweissicheres Material.
Dies ist auch für den Polizisten sinnvoll, da hier klar sichtbar ist, was dieser getan oder nicht getan hat und was der gegenüber getan oder nicht getan hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Aber wie Du selber weißt besorgt uns die unangemessene Gewaltanwendung eines Polizisten gegen linke Demonstranten oder gegen Migranten weit mehr als jede Gewaltanwendung gegen Polizisten. .


Nein, ich habe schon vor vierzig Jahren Steineschmeißern in Demonstrationen den Stinkefinker gezeigt und sie versucht, der Polizei auszuliefern. Und nein, ich habe die Argumentation macher "Bestien", die meinen im Kampf gegen die Staatsgewalt einen Polizisten nicht mehr als Menschen sondern als Werkzeug zu betrachten ganz früh erklärt, was für Methoden sie da ansetzen. All das hat nichts mit "linker" Politik zu tun. Da geht es um anarchische Herrschaftformen. Kann man machen, aber nicht mit Opfern und nicht gegen die Mehrheit.

Ich mag kommuistische Ansichten im gegenseitigen Umgang für wünschenswert halten, also Themen wie Produktionsmittel gehören in die Hände der Gesellschaft,  bin mir aber im Klaren, dass die Mehrheit das nicht will. Wer sich freiwillig verskalven will, darf das, da habe ich kein Problem mit.Die Menschen haben die freie Wahl und sie wählen die Versklavung durch Banken und Politik. Die wollen da so. Das ist verwunderlich, aber ich kann es nicht ändern.

Das ich in diesem Thema darauf achte, dass wir über Polizeigewalt, blinde Politiker und rechtsextreme Tendenzen reden, liegt am Thema. Wir können gerne über unangemessene Gewalt von Demontranten reden, aber dann bitte in einem anderem Strang.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe schon vor vierzig Jahren Steineschmeißern in Demonstrationen den Stinkefinker gezeigt und sie versucht, der Polizei auszuliefern. Und nein, ich habe die Argumentation macher "Bestien", die meinen im Kampf gegen die Staatsgewalt einen Polizisten nicht mehr als Menschen sondern als Werkzeug zu betrachten ganz früh erklärt, was für Methoden sie da ansetzen. All das hat nichts mit "linker" Politik zu tun. Da geht es um anarchische Herrschaftformen. Kann man machen, aber nicht mit Opfern und nicht gegen die Mehrheit.
> 
> Ich mag kommuistische Ansichten im gegenseitigen Umgang für wünschenswert halten, also Themen wie Produktionsmittel gehören in die Hände der Gesellschaft,  bin mir aber im Klaren, dass die Mehrheit das nicht will. Wer sich freiwillig verskalven will, darf das, da habe ich kein Problem mit.Die Menschen haben die freie Wahl und sie wählen die Versklavung durch Banken und Politik. Die wollen da so. Das ist verwunderlich, aber ich kann es nicht ändern.
> 
> Das ich in diesem Thema darauf achte, dass wir über Polizeigewalt, blinde Politiker und rechtsextreme Tendenzen reden, liegt am Thema. Wir können gerne über unangemessene Gewalt von Demontranten reden, aber dann bitte in einem anderem Strang.



Da hast Du natürlich Recht und die rechte Gewalt in bewaffnete Staatsorganen ist ein immens wichtiges Thema.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Aber auch die Datenschutzverstöße können für die Behörden noch richtig teuer werden. 
Wie die Datenschutzbeauftrage aus Berlin nun hinweist, hat der Schadenersatz nach EU-Recht eine abschreckende Höhe aufzuweisen. Dieser kann selbst bei kleinen Verstößen wie einem nicht fristgerecht bearbeiteten und unvollständig beantworteten Antrag auf Auskunft (Art. 15 DSGVO) schon mehrere Tausend Euro umfassen (ArbG Düsseldorf). 

Wenn also private Daten illegal abgegriffen werden, gehe ich von einem Schadensersatz im fünfstelligen Bereich aus. 



			
				Datenschutz Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Der EuGH betont ausdrücklich, dass die Datenschutz-Aufsichtsbehörden verpflichtet sind, nach diesen Maßstäben unzulässige Datenexporte zu verbieten (Rn. 135, 146 des Urteils), und dass betroffene Personen Schadensersatz für unzulässige Datenexporte verlangen können (Rn. 143 des Urteils). Dieser dürfte insbesondere den immateriellen Schaden („Schmerzensgeld“) umfassen und muss nach dem europäischen Recht eine abschreckende Höhe aufweisen.


https://www.datenschutz-berlin.de/f...Nach_SchremsII_Digitale_Eigenstaendigkeit.pdf (PDF)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Politische Bildung.



Es würde schon viel bringen, wenn man politische Irrbildung abschaffen würde. Und damit meine ich nicht (nur) sowas wie die AFD, wo jeder mit ein Bisschen Verstand vorher weiß, dass er weghören kann, sondern auch Seehofer, Palmer, ... oder, um beim Thema zu bleiben, sowas wie die Kriminalitätsberichte der Polizei selbst. Wieso werden da immer noch "Verdächtige" nach ethnischen Kriterien sortiert, anstatt die stärksten Korrelationen im Lebenswandel von Verurteilten zu betonen?
Wie sollen rechte Vorurteile verschwinden, wenn sie an jeder Ecke aktiv geschürt werden?




seahawk schrieb:


> Auch für Staatsbürger in Uniform muss die Unschuldsvermutung gelten und daher ist eine systematische und anhaltende Beobachtung jedes Soldaten nicht legal und auch nicht richtig.



Es wurde keine permanente Beobachtung, sondern zunächst nur eine gründliche Prüfung bei Einstellung vorausgesetzt. Das ist in sicherheitsrelevanten Bereichen sonst gang und gäbe und jedes kleine soziale Projekt muss, um so etwas wie Hilfsmittel zur Förderung der Demokratie zu erhalten, erstmal einen Extremismuscheck über sich ergehen lassen. Aber bei Leuten, die vom Staat Waffen in die Hand und eine Ausbildung zum Töten in die Rübe bekommen, können nicht verlässlich auf Extremismus geprüft werden? "Bürger" in Uniform reicht nicht, wenn man in der Bevölkerung großflächig bedenkliche rechte Tendenzen hat, man braucht Vorbilder in Uniform.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wurde keine permanente Beobachtung, sondern zunächst nur eine gründliche Prüfung bei Einstellung vorausgesetzt. Das ist in sicherheitsrelevanten Bereichen sonst gang und gäbe und jedes kleine soziale Projekt muss, um so etwas wie Hilfsmittel zur Förderung der Demokratie zu erhalten, erstmal einen Extremismuscheck über sich ergehen lassen. Aber bei Leuten, die vom Staat Waffen in die Hand und eine Ausbildung zum Töten in die Rübe bekommen, können nicht verlässlich auf Extremismus geprüft werden? "Bürger" in Uniform reicht nicht, wenn man in der Bevölkerung großflächig bedenkliche rechte Tendenzen hat, man braucht Vorbilder in Uniform.



Wie wurde das denn früher mit der allgemeinen Wehrpflicht gehandhabt?
Es musste ja erstmal jeder zur BW.
Was passierte da, wenn einer recht- oder linksextrem war und das auch zeigte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie wurde das denn früher mit der allgemeinen Wehrpflicht gehandhabt?
> Es musste ja erstmal jeder zur BW.
> Was passierte da, wenn einer recht- oder linksextrem war und das auch zeigte?



Rechtsextremismus war, zumindest offiziell, ein Ausmusterungsgrund. Linksextremismus sowieso. Allerdings wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass das sonderlich geprüft wurde. Die Linksextremen wollten (zumindest nach Ende der kommunistischen Kader, die waren natürlich dankbar für die Ausbildung) in der Regel nicht hin und haben sowieso verweigert und an den Rechtsextremen stören sich ja bis heute viele in der Bundeswehr nicht. Dagegen wurde erst vorgegangen, wenn es unübersehbar war, man also gar keine engere Prüfung brauchte.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gelesen und bin dadurch auch beunruhigt, deshalb verallgemeinere ich aber nicht und behaupte, das die ganze Armee  erkennbar rechte Tendenzen zeigt, wie du es machst!
> 
> Genauso wenig wie ich die US Polizei mit der deutschen Polizei vergleiche oder der deutschen Polizei als Ganzes, Rassismus unterstelle, das sind aber genau die Narrative mit dem du und Rotkäppchen arbeitet, es wird sofort auf Alle verallgemeinert und schizophräne Vergleiche angestellt!
> Man schaue sich nur die TAZ Kolumne zu Polizisten an, wahrscheinlich gibt es ähnliches demnächst zur Bundeswehr und dann wundert man sich, wenn es böses Blut gibt!


Nein man wundert sich nicht über das böse Blut. Man wundert sich über den Shitstorm. Während diverse Rechte Blogs ohne große Aufmerksamkeit jeden Tag solche Artikel bringen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2020)

Nun rechte Blogs stehen aber nicht in der Mitte der Gesellschaft, die TAZ schon eher.
Wenn die Bild sowas bringt gibt es aber auch eine Menge Konter, den die Bild allerdings ständig bekommt.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rechtsextremismus war, zumindest offiziell, ein Ausmusterungsgrund. Linksextremismus sowieso. Allerdings wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass das sonderlich geprüft wurde. Die Linksextremen wollten (zumindest nach Ende der kommunistischen Kader, die waren natürlich dankbar für die Ausbildung) in der Regel nicht hin und haben sowieso verweigert und an den Rechtsextremen stören sich ja bis heute viele in der Bundeswehr nicht. Dagegen wurde erst vorgegangen, wenn es unübersehbar war, man also gar keine engere Prüfung brauchte.


Wobei da auch andere wegen nichtigen Gründen ausgemustert wurden:
Homosexuelle in der Truppe: Entschaedigung fuer diskriminierte Soldaten | tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (25. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wurde keine permanente Beobachtung, sondern zunächst nur eine gründliche Prüfung bei Einstellung vorausgesetzt. Das ist in sicherheitsrelevanten Bereichen sonst gang und gäbe und jedes kleine soziale Projekt muss, um so etwas wie Hilfsmittel zur Förderung der Demokratie zu erhalten, erstmal einen Extremismuscheck über sich ergehen lassen. Aber bei Leuten, die vom Staat Waffen in die Hand und eine Ausbildung zum Töten in die Rübe bekommen, können nicht verlässlich auf Extremismus geprüft werden? "Bürger" in Uniform reicht nicht, wenn man in der Bevölkerung großflächig bedenkliche rechte Tendenzen hat, man braucht Vorbilder in Uniform.



Das Problem ist, das eine rechte Radikalisierung ein schleichender Prozess ist. Bei Eintritt in die Bundeswehr mag die junge Soldat*in noch ein engstirnges konservatives Weltbild haben (typische CSU Wäherl*in). Durch den Kontakt mit rechten Kameraden in der Truppe und die Glorifizierung der Wehrmacht in der Bundeswehr  kann diese Person aber radikalisiert werden. Daher ist ein konstante und anhaltende Überwachung nötig.


----------



## Andrej (25. Juli 2020)

Ich persönlich habe volles Vertrauen darin, dass wenn mein Auto am Abend geklaut wird, es am nächsten Morgen in Litauen auf einem Zug richtung Tadschikistan verladen wird.

Die deutsche Polizei, dein Freund und Hilfloser, die sich täglich beschimpfen, bespucken und angriffen aussetzen müssen. Um dann auch noch zu hören zu bekommen, dass man "deeskalieren" soll! Wenn jemand mein Auto anzündet oder mein Geschäft zerstört, dann möchte ich dass ihm die Arme und Beine gebrochen werden, damit er es beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr macht. 
Diese ständige Sozialpädagogik und die Ursachenforschung nach dem "Warum?", geht mir schon langsam auf den Sack! Ja, die jungen Leute haben halt in Zeiten von Corona nicht viele Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten - na und! Sollen jetzt alle die nicht in den Puff gehen können Frauen vergewaltigen oder was?! 
Und wenn dort Flüchtlinge dabei sind, dann haben sie ihr Gastrecht damit verspielt und fertig - Assad braucht Soldaten, Idlib ist noch nicht befreit und die Taliban werden auch immer stärker in Afghanistan.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das eine rechte Radikalisierung ein schleichender Prozess ist. Bei Eintritt in die Bundeswehr mag die junge Soldat*in noch ein engstirnges konservatives Weltbild haben (typische CSU Wäherl*in). Durch den Kontakt mit rechten Kameraden in der Truppe und die Glorifizierung der Wehrmacht in der Bundeswehr  kann diese Person aber radikalisiert werden. Daher ist ein konstante und anhaltende Überwachung nötig.



Ich schlage vor, dem Feminismus zu folgen.
Ab sofort kommen nur noch Frauen in die BW.
Dann ist das mit dem Gender-Asterisk auch gelöst, man kann dann immer Soldatinnen nehmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juli 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe volles Vertrauen darin, dass wenn mein Auto am Abend geklaut wird, es am nächsten Morgen in Litauen auf einem Zug richtung Tadschikistan verladen wird.
> 
> Die deutsche Polizei, dein Freund und Hilfloser, die sich täglich beschimpfen, bespucken und angriffen aussetzen müssen. Um dann auch noch zu hören zu bekommen, dass man "deeskalieren" soll! Wenn jemand mein Auto anzündet oder mein Geschäft zerstört, dann möchte ich dass ihm die Arme und Beine gebrochen werden, damit er es sich beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr macht.
> Diese ständige Sozialpädagogik und die Ursachenforschung nach dem "Warum?", geht mir schon langsam auf den Sack! Ja, die jungen Leute haben halt in Zeiten von Corona nicht viele Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten - na und! Sollen jetzt alle die nicht in den Puff gehen können Frauen vergewaltigen oder was?!
> Und wenn dort Flüchtlinge dabei sind, dann haben sie ihr Gastrecht damit verspielt und fertig - Assad braucht Soldaten, Idlib ist noch nicht befreit und die Taliban werden auch immer stärker in Afghanistan.


Bis auf das Knochenbrechen weitestgehende Zustimmung seitens mir.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das eine rechte Radikalisierung ein schleichender Prozess ist. Bei Eintritt in die Bundeswehr mag die junge Soldat*in noch ein engstirnges konservatives Weltbild haben (typische CSU Wäherl*in). Durch den Kontakt mit rechten Kameraden in der Truppe und die Glorifizierung der Wehrmacht in der Bundeswehr  kann diese Person aber radikalisiert werden. Daher ist ein konstante und anhaltende Überwachung nötig.


Du solltest vielleicht mal 12 Monate machen und dir dein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht mal 12 Monate machen und dir dein eigenes Bild machen.



Willst du Wirklich seahawk und djkuhpisse als Rekruten haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das eine rechte Radikalisierung ein schleichender Prozess ist. Bei Eintritt in die Bundeswehr mag die junge Soldat*in noch ein engstirnges konservatives Weltbild haben (typische CSU Wäherl*in). Durch den Kontakt mit rechten Kameraden in der Truppe und die Glorifizierung der Wehrmacht in der Bundeswehr  kann diese Person aber radikalisiert werden. Daher ist ein konstante und anhaltende Überwachung nötig.



Die Radikalisierung mag ein schleichender Prozess sein, aber nicht die Offenheit für rechtsextreme Gedanken. Wer in einem engstirnigen, kritiklosen, keine Fakten benötigenden "wir gegen die" festhängt, ist kein Verteidiger, sondern ein Risiko für eine freie, demokratische Ordnung und damit in einer Armee mit den offiziellen Werten der Bundeswehr keinen Platz.
Aber er ist halt auch das Musterbeispiel von einem Soldaten, der für seine Nation in den Tod geht. Und damit der Traumkandidat einer Armee mit den praktizierten Werten der Bundeswehr...


----------



## seahawk (25. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Radikalisierung mag ein schleichender Prozess sein, aber nicht die Offenheit für rechtsextreme Gedanken. Wer in einem engstirnigen, kritiklosen, keine Fakten benötigenden "wir gegen die" festhängt, ist kein Verteidiger, sondern ein Risiko für eine freie, demokratische Ordnung und damit in einer Armee mit den offiziellen Werten der Bundeswehr keinen Platz.
> Aber er ist halt auch das Musterbeispiel von einem Soldaten, der für seine Nation in den Tod geht. Und damit der Traumkandidat einer Armee mit den praktizierten Werten der Bundeswehr...



Die Offenheit für rechtsextreme Gedanken findest Du bei wahrscheinlich 60%+ der Bevölkerung. Jeder der CDU/CSU, SPD, FDP, AfD wählt ist potentiell dafür offen. Und wegen dieses Wertekonflikts sehe ich nur die Abschaffung der Bundeswehr als Lösung. Man kann nicht willig sein für die Nation zu sterben und gleichzeitig ein Gegner jedes nationalen Faschismus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Offenheit für rechtsextreme Gedanken findest Du bei wahrscheinlich 60%+ der Bevölkerung.


Sehe ich ähnlich, wenn man die Diskussionen im Freundeskreis verfolgt. Wie schnell die Menschen grundlegende Paragraphen des Grundgesetzes über den Haufen schmeißen wollen, wie wenige den Nutzen der EU sehen und wie viele gerne kleine Gauleiter wären, ist erschreckend.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Willst du Wirklich seahawk und djkuhpisse als Rekruten haben [emoji317]



Bekommt man schon hin, vielleicht lernt seahawk dann, dass Befehl ist Befehl nicht die Führungskultur der Bundeswehr abbildet. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Und wegen dieses Wertekonflikts sehe ich nur die Abschaffung der Bundeswehr als Lösung. Man kann nicht willig sein für die Nation zu sterben und gleichzeitig ein Gegner jedes nationalen Faschismus.


Die Nation das sind in aller erster Linie die Menschen die das wichtigste der 3 Elemente sind. 
Wenn der zweite Weltkrieg eins gezeigt hat ist es, dass die Demokratien immer einen Wehrwillen haben müssen und sich gegen Diktaturen durchsetzen müssen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Offenheit für rechtsextreme Gedanken findest Du bei wahrscheinlich 60%+ der Bevölkerung. Jeder der CDU/CSU, SPD, FDP, AfD wählt ist potentiell dafür offen. Und wegen dieses Wertekonflikts sehe ich nur die Abschaffung der Bundeswehr als Lösung. Man kann nicht willig sein für die Nation zu sterben und gleichzeitig ein Gegner jedes nationalen Faschismus.



SPD und rechtsradikal, ist bei euch heute wieder Experimentiertag mit Drogen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2020)

Hier mal wieder eine Stellungsnahme eines angezeigten Bundeswehrsoldaten
Ermittlungen gegen Bundeswehr-Offizier - DER SPIEGEL

Er bemerkt glaube ich gar nicht, wie weit sein Selbstbild von dem der Gesellschaft entfernt ist. Sich selber in der Mitte zu verordnen, aber rechtsextremste Positionen positiv zu bewerten ist so lächerlich. Für wie naiv hält er uns?


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2020)

Genau das hat seahawk nicht gemeint


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Er bemerkt glaube ich gar nicht, wie weit sein Selbstbild von dem der Gesellschaft entfernt ist. Sich selber in der Mitte zu verordnen, aber *rechtsextremste *Positionen positiv zu bewerten ist so lächerlich. Für wie naiv hält er uns?


Und welche wären das? 
P.S.
https://www.instagram.com/p/CC3ppDchCvy/
M.Bohnert #SocialMediaDivision on Instagram: &#8220;#TypischDeutsch Da dieses Selfie in meiner Story viele Nachfragen ausgelo&#776;st hat (die ich ja aus Zeitgru&#776;nden meist nicht beantworte), hier&#8230;&#8221;


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun rechte Blogs stehen aber nicht in der Mitte der Gesellschaft, die TAZ schon eher.
> Wenn die Bild sowas bringt gibt es aber auch eine Menge Konter, den die Bild allerdings ständig bekommt.


Wann sollte die Bild mal den Kotau vor dem Innenminister machen?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2020)

Deckt aber die Realität ab. Gerade im Osten ist der Rassismus der Normalfall.
Alltagsrassismus im Test: Rassismus: Wuerden Sie Ihr Handy verleihen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deckt aber die Realität ab. Gerade im Osten ist der Rassismus der Normalfall.
> Alltagsrassismus im Test: Rassismus: Wuerden Sie Ihr Handy verleihen?


Und gefühlt 60% der Bevölkerung, auf Basis einer "repräsentativen" Erhebung unter 100 Freunden und Bekannten,  werden das jetzt verteidigen und entrüstet behaupten, dass das doch nichts mit Rassismus zu tun hat, sondern Lebenserfahrung ist.
 

Dabei ist es gar nicht zum Lachen. Es ist genau dieser kleine alltägliche Alltagsrassismus, der Mitbürgern das Leben schwer macht.


----------



## Andrej (25. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich euch nicht kenne, dann würde ich euch auch mein Handy nicht geben. Oder nur gegen den Personalausweis oder Führerscheins.
Bin ich dadurch rechts? 
Und was ist rechts oder links und wer entscheidet es? Bei meinem letzten politischem Test war ich noch genau bei Gandhi und trotzdem sagen viele, dass ich rechts bin und die anderen sagen dass ich links bin. Nur weil du "links" bist, musst du nicht jeden schei§ Unterstützen den die "linken" wollen, aber dann wirst du in ihren Augen "rechts".


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2020)

Smartphones und soziale Medien sind die wohl größte Fehlentwicklung der vergangenen Jahrzehnte.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deckt aber die Realität ab. Gerade im Osten ist der Rassismus der Normalfall.
> Alltagsrassismus im Test: Rassismus: Wuerden Sie Ihr Handy verleihen?


Ich würde mein Handy an *niemanden* verleihen. Ausser vielleicht an engste Familienmitglieder.
Da sind nämlich auch sehr viele persönliche Sachen drauf die niemanden etwas angehen.

Edit: Wenn ein Notfall bestünde, würde ich jemanden in meinem Beisein telefonieren lassen.


----------



## seahawk (25. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deckt aber die Realität ab. Gerade im Osten ist der Rassismus der Normalfall.
> Alltagsrassismus im Test: Rassismus: Wuerden Sie Ihr Handy verleihen?



Widerlich und erschreckend.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wow das ist ja Stasi und Gestapo in reinkultur,  als wenn ihr beide euch anmaßen könntet, über 60%+ der Bevölkerung zu  urteilen.
> Mehr Arroganz, Annaßung, Überheblichkeit und angebliches Besserwissertum  habe ich sehr selten erlebt. Im Grunde genommen seit ihr fast keinen  Jota besser als die Rechtsextremen, da ihr mit genauso geschlossenem  Weltbild und der Annmaßung den "Stein der Weisen" gefunden zu haben  herumlauft, mit der Annahme alle anderen sind Faschisten (im umgekehrten  Falle links-grün versifft oder schlimmeres).
> 
> Man kann nur noch den Kopf schütteln, hoffentlich deckt ihr genauso nur  10% der Idioten der einen Seite ab, wie auf der anderen Seite so denken,  sonst sehe ich schwarz für die liberale Demokratie in  Deutschland!



Ich nehme mich da gar nicht aus. Ich merke auch, dass es mich im ersten Impuls mehr aufregt wenn eine Gruppe von Jugendlichen mit Migrationshintergrund ohne Maske in der S-Bahn steht als wenn es ein älteres europäisch aussehendes Ehepaar ist. Ich kämpfe aber gegen diese Impulse an.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2020)

Wenn meine Altersgenossen asozial drauf sind dann ist das egal nach welcher Ethnie sie aussehen um mir Unbehagen zu bereiten.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich nehme mich da gar nicht aus. Ich merke auch, dass es mich im ersten Impuls mehr aufregt wenn eine Gruppe von Jugendlichen mit Migrationshintergrund ohne Maske in der S-Bahn steht als wenn es ein älteres europäisch aussehendes Ehepaar ist. Ich kämpfe aber gegen diese Impulse an.



Der Knackpunkt ist der, dass man diese Impulse in jeder Richtung unterdrücken muss. Erst letzte Woche beim abendlichen Besuch der Zapfsäule, von der aus ich Jugendliche beim maskenlosen Aufstocken der Biervorräte beobachten konnte. Ein Migrationshintergrund war nicht zu bemerken, wohl aber T-Shirts, deren Aufdruck "Asgard Defense" eine rege Bestelltätigkeit bei Thor Steinar vermuten lässt - ein Label, welches mittig und erst recht links der Mitte bekanntlich selten bis gar nicht frequentiert wird.

Der Verkäufer Marke "studentischer Nebenjob" machte übrigens sichtlich den Eindruck, als fühlte er sich nicht hinlänglich ausgerüstet, um auf die im Shop geltende Maskenpflicht durchzusetzen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer Marke "studentischer Nebenjob" machte übrigens sichtlich den Eindruck, als fühlte er sich nicht hinlänglich ausgerüstet, um auf die im Shop geltende Maskenpflicht durchzusetzen.


Bei uns wurde ein Ehepaar, vor ein paar Wochen, von mehreren jungen Männern in der Tankstelle zusammengestiefelt, weil sie die Männer darauf hingewiesen haben ihre Masken zu tragen.
Die Herkunft der Männer weiß ich nicht aber man hört immer wieder von solchen Fällen.
Auch in Frankreich wo sie den Busfahrer halbtot geschlagen haben.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn ein Notfall bestünde, würde ich jemanden in meinem Beisein telefonieren lassen.



Darum geht es wahrscheinlich.
Jemand hatte einen Unfall oder so oder jemand ist in Not und ansonsten ist keiner in der Nähe.
Das ist kein Problem.
Natürlich würde ich auch keiner fremden Person mein Smartphone für ein paar Stunden ausleihen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2020)

Sowas muss man eigentlich konsequent als versuchten Totschlag verurteilen.

Zum ZDF Artikel:


> Einer fremden Person kurz sein Handy verleihen - eigentlich keine große Sache.


Ähm hallo Smartphones? Große Sache, in welchem Jahr sind die denn stehen geblieben?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sowas muss man eigentlich konsequent als versuchten Totschlag verurteilen.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob sie die schon gepackt haben aber darauf wirds wohl hinauslaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2020)

> *ZEIT:* Ist Racial Profiling als polizeiliche Methode überhaupt rassistisch?
> 
> *Singelnstein:* Racial Profiling verstößt grundsätzlich gegen die Diskriminierungsverbote des Grundgesetzes und ist daher verboten. Es gibt aber Ausnahmen davon. Wenn es etwa erwiesen ist, dass bestimmte Personengruppen in bestimmten Orten häufiger in bestimmte Straftaten verwickelt sind, dann kann die Polizei befugt sein, an diesen Orten das äußere Erscheinungsbild von Personen als ein Kriterium neben anderen heranzuziehen, um deren Kontrolle zu rechtfertigen. Aber sie muss dann vor Gericht auch detailliert darlegen können, warum das in diesem Fall ausnahmsweise erlaubt war.


ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
Über den Interviewpartner:
Tobias Singelnstein &#8211; Wikipedia

Ich denke damit wäre mal zur allgemeinen Kenntnisnahme eingeräumt, dass es durchaus Ausnahmen geben darf.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bekommt man schon hin, vielleicht lernt seahawk dann, dass Befehl ist Befehl nicht die Führungskultur der Bundeswehr abbildet.



Glaube nicht das die beiden dir gut tun würden  

Bud Spencer muss zu den Soldaten ? | Banana Joe - 1982 | Ab zum Militär | Militare - YouTube


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde ein Ehepaar, vor ein paar Wochen, von mehreren jungen Männern in der Tankstelle zusammengestiefelt, weil sie die Männer darauf hingewiesen haben ihre Masken zu tragen.
> Die Herkunft der Männer weiß ich nicht aber man hört immer wieder von solchen Fällen.
> Auch in Frankreich wo sie den Busfahrer halbtot geschlagen haben.



Das in Frankreich hatte aber nix mit den Masken zu tun. Da wurde von irgendwelchen dummen W****ern eine Rechnung mit dem Busfahrer beglichen, weil mindestens einer der Gruppe vorher am Tag schon Ärger mit ihm hatte wegen Schwarzfahrens, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 
Dass manche Leute im Grunde nur darauf warten, wegen irgendetwas angesprochen/angeguckt zu werden, um einen Vorwand zu haben loszuprügeln, ist ja leider nix neues.

Oh, und leider wurde der Busfahrer "nicht nur" halb tot geschlagen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Oh, und leider wurde der Busfahrer "nicht nur" halb tot geschlagen.


Das ist schade.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2020)

Umfrage bei Innenministerien: Hunderte Verfahren wegen Polizei-Abfragen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3taGdjBuQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2020)

Rattan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Hätte sich der Reichsbürger kooperativ veralten, wäre es deutlich schneller gegangen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hätte sich der Reichsbürger kooperativ veralten, wäre es deutlich schneller gegangen.



Hoffentlich meinst du das jetzt nicht Ernst.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2020)

Manchmal reicht ein kleiner Backgroundcheck.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juli 2020)

Hans Söllner ist zwar jemand, der sich mit zunehmendem Alter vom sympathischen Rebell zum Vollpfosten entwickelt hat, aber als Reichsbürger ist er meines Wissens nicht in Erscheinung getreten.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Manchmal reicht ein kleiner Backgroundcheck.



Oder man hört es sich einfach an und lacht drüber. 
Du suchst doch nur nach Leuten die dir nicht den Kram passen und versuchst sie dann in eine Schublade zu packen.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Manchmal reicht ein kleiner Backgroundcheck.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Attila Hildmann: "Seit 75 Jahren hat sich in Deutschland keiner so aus dem Fenster gelehnt wie ich" - DER SPIEGEL

Der ist auch krass der Typ. Türkischstämmig, wurde adoptiert. Und macht  einen auf Rechts.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Attila Hildmann: "Seit 75 Jahren hat sich in Deutschland keiner so aus dem Fenster gelehnt wie ich" - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Der ist auch krass der Typ. Türkischstämmig, wurde adoptiert. Und macht  einen auf Rechts.



Lass ihn doch dummschwätzen. Ich ignoriere diesen Typ.


----------



## Eckism (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Attila Hildmann: "Seit 75 Jahren hat sich in Deutschland keiner so aus dem Fenster gelehnt wie ich" - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Der ist auch krass der Typ. Türkischstämmig, wurde adoptiert. Und macht  einen auf Rechts.



Ich glaub, ich kenn mehr südländer dir rechts sind als Deutsche.^^ Der Deutsche schämt sich wegen der Vergangenheit, den Südländern ist das latte.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich kenn mehr südländer dir rechts sind als Deutsche.^^ Der Deutsche schämt sich wegen der Vergangenheit, den Südländern ist das latte.


Ich kenne sogar einen aus SriLanka, der ist früher durch den Wald gelaufen, mit den anderen Möchtegern Rechten Kids und hat "Sieg H**l" geschrien.
Aber der kannte die Bedeutung noch gar nicht.

Rechte Organisationen arbeiten auch mit ausländischen Nationalisten zusammen. Besonders aus Osteuropa.
Die treffen sich zum schiessen usw.


----------



## tdi-fan (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch dummschwätzen. Ich ignoriere diesen Typ.



Naja, ignorieren kann auch keine Lösung sein. Stell dir vor, du hast Wasserrohrbruch, und kümmerst dich nicht drum.

Meiner Meinung nach hat der Hildmann einen psychischen Knacks weg. Normal ist der Typ nicht mehr drauf. Einfach mal die mühsam aufgebaute Karriere als Koch weggeschmissen.

.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat der Hildmann einen psychischen Knacks weg. Normal ist der Typ nicht mehr drauf. Einfach mal die mühsam aufgebaute Karriere als Koch weggeschmissen.
> 
> .



seine Jünger werden schon bei ihm essen


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> seine Jünger werden schon  ihm essen



Sein Problem wird sein, dass die über Jahre aufgebaute Fangemeinde seiner veganen Küche und seine neuen Fans im rechten Lager nur eine geringe Schnittmenge haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sein Problem wird sein, dass die über Jahre aufgebaute Fangemeinde seiner veganen Küche und seine neuen Fans im rechten Lager nur eine geringe Schnittmenge haben.



Adolf war doch Vegetarier, kannst nie wissen


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Eilmeldung: Festnahmen wegen "NSU 2.0"-Drohschreiben | tagesschau.de

Jetzt müssen die Mittäter aufgedeckt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eilmeldung: Festnahmen wegen "NSU 2.0"-Drohschreiben | tagesschau.de
> 
> Jetzt müssen die Mittäter aufgedeckt werden.


Erstens stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der ehemalige Polizist eine Pension bekommt. Sollte er für die Taten rechtskräftig verurteilt werden, hoffe ich, dass dieses staatsverachtende Subjekt zuerst die Pension gestrichen bekommt. Darum liebe ich den Beamtenstatus, er sichert uns verfassungstreue Beamte. Denn wenn nicht, wird das teuer. 

Und dann bin ich auf die Mittäter gespannt, die noch Zugriff auf den Polizeirechner haben. Vielleicht ist er auch nur ein Mitläufer, der sich als Trittbrettfahrer mit Drohmails abreagieren wollte und der wirkliche NSU 2.0 ist ganz wer anders.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Aber irgendwo muss auch ein Mitläufer an die Daten wie Mailadressen kommen.


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Juli 2020)

Wäre nicht unwahrscheinlich wenn er sich die Daten auf seinen letzten Tagen im Dienst noch schnell angefragt hat. Als Pensionär konnte er dann voll aufdrehen mit seinem NSU  2.0.

Wäre mir lieber das es keine weiteren Beamten in der Dienststelle gibt die so weit gehen,, oder schlimmer noch solche Drohungen war werden lassen wollten.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Wäre aber trotzdem ein Datenschutzverstoß, für den die Betroffenen auch Schadenersatz verlangen können.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juli 2020)

Die Frage ist doch eher : Haben die Leute in den USA das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte verloren ?

Unsere Sicherheitskräfte brauchen einfach mehr Handlungsspielraum ,  aber nicht soviel wie in den USA mit Schußwaffengebrauch .
Und die Strafen für Beamtenbeleidigung oder -angriffe sollten viel höher sein , das muß im Geldbeutel ziehen . Man kann es ja nachvollziehen wer und es dann am Einkommen festmachen .
Und falls nicht vorhanden ...  ne Tracht Prügel mit 7 Tage Knast .
Auch bei Feuerwehr und Rettungsdienste ,  meine Meinung


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher : Haben die Leute in den USA das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte verloren ?
> 
> Unsere Sicherheitskräfte brauchen einfach mehr Handlungsspielraum ,  aber nicht soviel wie in den USA mit Schußwaffengebrauch .
> Und die Strafen für Beamtenbeleidigung oder -angriffe sollten viel höher sein , das muß im Geldbeutel ziehen .
> Und falls nicht vorhanden ...  ne Tracht Prügel mit 7 Tage Knast .


Ich halte da die Gewalt gegen die Polizei für ein viel größeres Problem als die Beleidigung.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Beleidigung kann doch schon mit bis zu einem Jahr Haft bestraft werden. Beim Tätlicher Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte  sind es bis zu 5 Jahre. 
Und auch der Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte, den das Video von dem Typen da letztens dargestellt hat, wird mit bis zu 3 Jahren bestraft.

Es liegt an den Gerichten diesen Spielraum auszunutzen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juli 2020)

dann brauchen wir anscheinend mehr fähige Richter .  Oder sind die eingeschüchtert ?

Ich sag immernoch  :  Im Kapitalismus zieht Geldstrafe ans Einkommen angelehnt immernoch am Besten .  Deswegen gibts doch Prozente %


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Haft bringt da noch viel mehr, denn die ist unabhängig vom Vermögen.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich sag immernoch : Im Kapitalismus zieht Geldstrafe ans Einkommen angelehnt immernoch am Besten . Deswegen gibts doch Prozente %



Außerdem ist die Geldstrafe immer ans Einkommen gekoppelt. Das Gericht entscheidet im Urteil nur über die Zahl der Tagessätze. 

Hinterher wird dann die Höhe der Tagessätze ausgerechnet: 1 Tagessatz = netto Monatseinkommen / 30. 

Macht also bei einem Einkommen von 3000€ / Monat dann 100€ pro Tagessatz.

Wurde der denjenige zu 91 Tagesätzen verurteilt, sind das dann also 9100€ und  gilt er damit auch als vorbestraft.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juli 2020)

Ja aber kostet dann nur sinnlos dem kleinen Steuerzahler Haufen Geld was er eigentlich selber gebrauchen könnte (  mehr in der Tasche anstatt Strafvollzug zu bezahlen )  ,  wenn dann nur maximal 7Tage und jeden Tag ne Tracht Prügel vom Feinsten, bei tätlichen Angriff auf Beamte , Feuerwehr oder Rettungskräfte .   Bei Beleidigung, 2 Tage mit ein Tag Prügel 

Nicht für Mord etc  ,  das ist was anderes


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> jeden Tag ne Tracht Prügel vom Feinsten.



Verstößt gegen die Menschenrechte. 
Wir sind hier nicht in Syrien.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juli 2020)

Wie Was !?  , verstößt gegen die Menschenrechte ?  Der kann möglicherweise lesen und kennt die Konsequenzen .  
Steht doch schwarz auf weiß. Wenn er es macht , weiß er auf was er sich einläßt .

Der der Haufen Geld hat  ,  bekommt natürlich auch die Wähsche + Geldstrafe

Dann schaun wir mal wo der Respekt bleibt .

Und nein , nicht mit syrien oder anderen Länder vergleichen  .  Es soll keine Folter oder Headshot sein , das ist klar


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ja aber kostet dann nur sinnlos dem kleinen Steuerzahler Haufen Geld was er eigentlich selber gebrauchen könnte (  mehr in der Tasche anstatt Strafvollzug zu bezahlen )  ,  wenn dann nur maximal 7Tage und jeden Tag ne Tracht Prügel vom Feinsten, bei tätlichen Angriff auf Beamte , Feuerwehr oder Rettungskräfte .   Bei Beleidigung, 2 Tage mit ein Tag Prügel
> 
> Nicht für Mord etc  ,  das ist was anderes


Ja super direkt Leute verprügeln gute Idee.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ihm das nachgewiesen wird, ist er höchstwahrscheinlich ein Fall für das Sozialamt.
> Als Beispiel:
> Aberkennung des Ruhegehalts nach ueber 40 Jahren | rehm. Beste Antwort


Gab zu Zeiten, als man noch z.B. eine Bundespost und Postbeamte hatte, auch solche Fälle der Aberkennung: Diebstahl im Dienst als Dienstvergehen


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gab zu Zeiten, als man noch z.B. eine Bundespost und Postbeamte hatte, auch solche Fälle der Aberkennung: Diebstahl im Dienst als Dienstvergehen



Bei gerade mal 50 DM hätte er sich das mal lieber vorher überlegt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei gerade mal 50 DM hätte er sich das mal lieber vorher überlegt.



Diebstahl wird auch heute noch verhältnismäßig hart bestraft, auch Entlassungen sind möglich, da das Vertrauen massiv verletzt wurde.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diebstahl wird auch heute noch verhältnismäßig hart bestraft, auch Entlassungen sind möglich, da das Vertrauen massiv verletzt wurde.



In manche Bereiche tut man es schwer mit Entlassung.. bsp. in der Alten+Krankenpflege,

finde mal  Ersatz für einen Pflegefachkraft, da sind einige Leute dabei...ich würde die nicht mal einen Ameisenfarm anvertrauen  (kleiner teil)


----------



## Andrej (28. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diebstahl wird auch heute noch verhältnismäßig hart bestraft, auch Entlassungen sind möglich, da das Vertrauen massiv verletzt wurde.



Hängt davon ab wie viel du klaust, bei wem und wer deine Freunde sind. Wenn du beim richtigen klaust und gute Freunde hast werden die Dokumente nicht beim Gericht rechtzeitig eintreffen und dass Verfahren wird eingestellt oder es ruft jemand aus dem Ministerium an und sagt es gibt keinen Geschädigten.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Juli 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab wie viel du klaust, bei wem und wer deine Freunde sind. Wenn du beim richtigen klaust und gute Freunde hast werden die Dokumente nicht beim Gericht rechtzeitig eintreffen und dass Verfahren wird eingestellt oder es ruft jemand aus dem Ministerium an und sagt es gibt keinen Geschädigten.



Reden wir immer noch von Deutschland oder sind wir schon wieder in Russland?  

(Eingeräumt, dass es auch bei uns leider tatsächlich Gemauschel gibt.)


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diebstahl wird auch heute noch verhältnismäßig hart bestraft, auch Entlassungen sind möglich, da das Vertrauen massiv verletzt wurde.



Das kommt darauf an, wie viel zu abzockst. Ab einem bestimmten Betrag wirst du befördert.


----------



## Andrej (28. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Reden wir immer noch von Deutschland oder sind wir schon wieder in Russland?
> 
> (Eingeräumt, dass es auch bei uns leider tatsächlich Gemauschel gibt.)



Ne wir sind in Deutschland. Beim Verkehrsministerium und bei Cum Ex in Hamburg.

Luxushotel und Partys: Wie Toll Collect mit Steuergeld umgeht | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2018


----------



## Mahoy (28. Juli 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ne wir sind in Deutschland. Beim Verkehrsministerium und bei Cum Ex in Hamburg.
> Luxushotel und Partys: Wie Toll Collect mit Steuergeld umgeht | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2018



Aber seltsam, dass das angebliche "Staatsfernsehen" so ausführlich und obrigkeitszersetzend darüber berichtet, nicht wahr?

Und dass Herr Scheuer so aufbrausend auf Fragen zum Stand der laufenden Ermittlungen reagiert, bedeutet ja irgendwie, dass es 1.) laufende Ermittlungen gibt und 2.) der Stand selbiger nicht dergestalt ist, dass der Andi gerne darüber reden würde.  

Sprich: In Schland gibt es zwar Gemauschel, aber mindestens zwei der vier Gewalten im Staat beleuchten das Ganze, sehr zum Ärger der Involvierten.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juli 2020)

Eben, bei aller Kritik die man auch am ÖR üben kann, wie ich letztens erst.
Sie üben oft genug Kritik an der Regierung.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben, bei aller Kritik die man auch am ÖR üben kann, wie ich letztens erst.
> Sie üben oft genug Kritik an der Regierung.


Richtig. So etwas wäre in der Türkei, Russland oder China nicht denkbar.
Dort wird das Fernsehprogramm vom Staat diktiert als Propaganda.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber seltsam, dass das angebliche "Staatsfernsehen" so ausführlich und obrigkeitszersetzend darüber berichtet, nicht wahr?
> 
> Und dass Herr Scheuer so aufbrausend auf Fragen zum Stand der laufenden Ermittlungen reagiert, bedeutet ja irgendwie, dass es 1.) laufende Ermittlungen gibt und 2.) der Stand selbiger nicht dergestalt ist, dass der Andi gerne darüber reden würde.
> 
> Sprich: In Schland gibt es zwar Gemauschel, aber mindestens zwei der vier Gewalten im Staat beleuchten das Ganze, sehr zum Ärger der Involvierten.



Frage mich auch..warum der Scheuer nicht Freiwillig aus Anstandshalber  zurücktritt. 




RyzA schrieb:


> Richtig. So etwas wäre in der Türkei, Russland oder China nicht denkbar.
> Dort wird das Fernsehprogramm vom Staat diktiert als Propaganda.




jo in der Türkei gibt es 2 -3 sender die Richtig berichten..andere wurden schon dicht gemacht, aber die übrig gebliebene wird mit Geldstrafen mürbe gemacht und sind meist auf Spenden und Werbung angewiesen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frage mich auch..warum der Scheuer nicht Freiwillig aus Anstandshalber  zurücktritt.



Er muss bis zur nächsten Wahl durchhalten, damit er vollen Pensionsanspruch hat.
Denn -- jetzt mal ernsthaft -- welcher Lobbyverein will den denn einstellen?
Roland Koch ist ja nach seiner Amtszeit in Hessen zum Baukonzern Bilfinger gegangen, der damals den Flughafen Frankfurt ausgebaut hat -- mit kräftiger Unterstützung von Koch als der noch Regierungschef war. 
Bilfinger hatte dann irgendwann gemerkt, dass der Koch nichts kann und 2014 war die Geschichte beendet.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es um die paar Euro geht. Es geht eher um das Gefühl etwas zu sagen zu haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er muss bis zur nächsten Wahl durchhalten, damit er vollen Pensionsanspruch hat.
> Denn -- jetzt mal ernsthaft -- welcher Lobbyverein will den denn einstellen?
> Roland Koch ist ja nach seiner Amtszeit in Hessen zum Baukonzern Bilfinger gegangen, der damals den Flughafen Frankfurt ausgebaut hat -- mit kräftiger Unterstützung von Koch als der noch Regierungschef war.
> Bilfinger hatte dann irgendwann gemerkt, dass der Koch nichts kann und 2014 war die Geschichte beendet.



Roland Koch hatte ich schon voll vergessen


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Roland Koch hatte ich schon voll vergessen



Hannelore Kraft gehört auch zu der Gruppe.
Und natürlich Sigi Gabriel. Das Paradebeispiel schlechthin.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2020)

Es wird weiter ermittelt:
Nach Festnahme eines bayerischen Ex-Polizisten: &#8222;NSU 2.0&#8220;-Drohmail-Ermittlungen gehen weiter - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Festnahme in "NSU 2.0"-Affaere: Verfassungsschutz ermittelt - Frankfurt/Main/Landshut/Muenchen



V-Mann "Murat": Gezerre um Polizei-Spitzel im Fall Amri | tagesschau.de


----------



## Andrej (28. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber seltsam, dass das angebliche "Staatsfernsehen" so ausführlich und obrigkeitszersetzend darüber berichtet, nicht wahr?
> 
> Und dass Herr Scheuer so aufbrausend auf Fragen zum Stand der laufenden Ermittlungen reagiert, bedeutet ja irgendwie, dass es 1.) laufende Ermittlungen gibt und 2.) der Stand selbiger nicht dergestalt ist, dass der Andi gerne darüber reden würde.
> 
> Sprich: In Schland gibt es zwar Gemauschel, aber mindestens zwei der vier Gewalten im Staat beleuchten das Ganze, sehr zum Ärger der Involvierten.



Zwar weis ich nicht, was du mir mit diesen Andeutungen sagen willst, aber ja berichtet wird darüber und die Verfahren laufen oder liefen.
Wichtig ist, dass die Kohle wieder zurück kommt und so manch einer in den Knast geht - was ich bezweifele!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher : Haben die Leute in den USA das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte verloren ?



Hatten sie es jemals?



> Unsere Sicherheitskräfte brauchen einfach mehr Handlungsspielraum



Was für "Spiel"räume möchtest du denen denn noch spendieren?



> ,  aber nicht soviel wie in den USA mit Schußwaffengebrauch .
> Und die Strafen für Beamtenbeleidigung oder -angriffe sollten viel höher sein , das muß im Geldbeutel ziehen .



Wieso sind Beamte denn bessere Menschen, während alle anderen beleidigt werden dürfen?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Haft bringt da noch viel mehr, denn die ist unabhängig vom Vermögen.
> 
> Außerdem ist die Geldstrafe immer ans Einkommen gekoppelt. Das Gericht entscheidet im Urteil nur über die Zahl der Tagessätze.



Gilt aber leider eben erst für verurteilte Straftaten. Nicht für Ordnungswidrigkeiten, Bußgelder, etc.. Bei der breiten Masse an Vergehen, die darunter fallen, können sich Vermögende locker aus der Portokasse freikaufen.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frage mich auch..warum der Scheuer nicht Freiwillig aus Anstandshalber  zurücktritt.



Wenn Scheuer (oder irgend einer der Verkehrsminister der letzten Jahre) auch nur einen Hauch von Anstand hätte, wäre er nie in diese Position gelangt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für "Spiel"räume möchtest du denen denn noch spendieren?



Wobei mich das schon gewundert hat, dass nach aktueller Rechtslage Bestandsdatenanfragen ohne Anfangsverdacht möglich sind. Denn wir haben immer gelernt, ohne Anfangsverdacht geht gar nichts. 
Zumal mir kein dienstlicher (!) Grund einfällt so eine Anfrage zu machen, wenn es gar keinen Tatverdacht gegen die Person gibt.

Selbst bei Bagatelldelikten wie X hat Y auf Facebook beleidigt, würde schließlich schon der Anfangsverdacht einer Straftat gegeben sein.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei gerade mal 50 DM hätte er sich das mal lieber vorher überlegt.


Wobei das auch ohne die 50DM zu einer Aberkennung geführt hätte, wie in dem Link auch steht:


> Mit dem Öffnen des Briefes und der Entwendung des darin befindlichen  Geldes hat der Ruhestandsbeamte zusätzlich das Postgeheimnis verletzt. Die  vertrauliche Behandlung der Briefsendungen gehört zu den unabdingbaren  Voraussetzungen eines geordneten Postbetriebs. In der schuldhaften  Verletzung des Postgeheimnisses durch Postbedienstete liegt deshalb ein  Dienstvergehen, das für sich allein bereits geeignet ist, bei einem aktiven  Beamten die Grundlage des Beamtenverhältnisses zu zerstören. Dies gilt  jedenfalls dann, wenn das Postgeheimnis mit dem Ziel verletzt wird, Zugang  zu aneignungsfähigem Inhalt von Postsendungen zu gewinnen (vgl. zu allem  Urteil vom 14.11.01, BVerwG 1 D 9. 01).




Unabhängig davon: Spamschaum hat Sommerpause während der Sommerpause? Es geschehen noch Zeiten und Wunder.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frage mich auch..warum der Scheuer nicht Freiwillig aus Anstandshalber  zurücktritt.


Die Frage ist nicht, wer ihn deckt, sondern warum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2020)

Grüße aus Sachsen...

Array


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Grüße aus Sachsen...
> 
> Array



Schöne  Standort Werbung Sachsen für Ausländische Pflegekräfte und Co.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2020)

Wurde hier im Thread aber schon vor 3 Wochen berichtet:


seahawk schrieb:


> Die Wutbuerger von der B96: &#8222;Das wuesste ich doch, wenn hier Rechtsradikale waeren&#8220; - Reportageseite - Tagesspiegel




Zufallsfunde gibt es auch immer wieder. Hat man zumindest einen möglichen weiteren Grund für Maßnahmen wie U-Haft. 
"NSU 2.0"-Drohmails: Illegale Waffen bei Ex-Polizisten gefunden | tagesschau.de

Edit:
LG: Bank haftet nicht fuer falsche Fahndungsfotos | LTO.de

Edit2:
Der NDR hat eine Doku über die Vernehmung des Rechtsextremisten und Mörders von Walther Lübke produziert. Interessanterweise ist die jetzt schon vor der Verurteilung online zu finden. 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das rechtlich zulässig ist.
Fall Walter Luebcke: "Strg_F" veroeffentlicht Video-Gestaendnis - die wichtigsten Fakten - DER SPIEGEL

Edit3:
In Bayern, Rheinlandpfalz und Hamburg dürfen die Gästelisten laut Corona-Verordnung auch zur Verfolgung schwerer Straftaten genutzt werden. 
Polizeizugriff auf Gaestedaten: "Hochgradig sensibel" | tagesschau.de
Hamburg: Kritik an Polizei-Ermittlungen mit Gästelisten zu einem Verkehrsdelikt | heise.de


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2020)

In der Schweiz wird nun gegen den eigenen Bundesanwalt ermittelt:
Ermittlungen gegen FIFA-Präsident und Schweizer Bundesanwalt | LTO.de

Edit:
Hessischer Datenschuetzer prueft missbraeuchliche Polizeiabfragen | heise online
Ist er aber irgendwie zwei Jahre zu spät dran.

Edit2:
Analyse: Wie sich Verschwörungsmythen auf Telegram verbreiten => "Noch nicht gesehene Radikalisierung" | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/ndr-wdr/corona-telegram-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Kein Widerspruch, keine Faktenchecks*
> Von den insgesamt mehr als 100.000 Menschen, die in den von "SZ" und NDR analysierten Corona-Gruppen schreiben, waren zwei Drittel zuvor nicht bei Telegram, und viele hatten von den dort kursierenden kruden Theorien wohl noch nie etwas gehört. Gut jeder Fünfte dieser Telegram-Neulinge wechselte im Laufe der Monate in andere Gruppen und schreibt seither dort weiter. Darunter sind solche, in denen es nur um Verschwörungsmythen geht, aber auch klar rechtsextreme Gruppen. Im schlimmsten Fall landen Nutzer dort, wo mittlerweile auch dazu aufgerufen wird, sich zu bewaffnen.



Bleibt zu hoffen, dass auch Polizei und Verfassungsschutz da mitlesen und solche Analysen machen, wie die Journalisten. Sollte für die doch auch kein Problem sein.

Edit3:
Kontrolle der Verfassungstreue: Berliner Polizei bekommt eigenen Extremismusbeauftragten  | rbb24

Edit4: Ein paar aktuelle Justizaffären. 
Hessens Justizministerin zu Korruptionsskandal Frankfurt - OBERSTAATSANWALT IM VERDACHT: War der Korruptionsjäger selbst korrupt? | FAZ
https://www.lto.de/recht/justiz/j/f...z-ermittlungen-sondersitzung-rechtsausschuss/

ANSCHLAGSSERIE IN NEUKÖLLN: Generalstaatsanwaltschaft übernimmt Ermittlungen - Zwei der bisherigen Staatsanwälte könnten befangen gewesen sein. | FAZ

Edit5:
Die Anschlagsserie wird nun scheinbar von der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft als Rechtsterrorismus eingestuft. 


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/presseschau/p/presseschau-2020-08-07-rechtsextreme-anschlagserie-staatsanwaelte-befangenheit-bverfg-streikbrecher-verbot-oberstaatsanwalt-korruption-hessen/ schrieb:
			
		

> Wie LTO (Markus Sehl) darüber hinaus weiß, werden nun zwei Staatsanwälte der Abteilung für Terrorismusverfahren der GenStA für die Ermittlungen zugeordnet. Zudem fordern einige lokale Politiker die Einrichtung eines Untersuchungsausschusses.
> 
> Reinhard Müller (FAZ) meint, sollte sich der Verdacht gegen die Staatsanwälte erhärten, wäre der Staat "hier wirklich auf dem rechten Auge blind". Gerade in Zusammenhang mit anderen Fällen institutionellen Rassismus fordert Gareth Joswig (taz) die Schaffung "unabhängiger Ermittlungsinstanzen, die Rassismus innerhalb staatlicher Strukturen unabhängig untersuchen können".


 GenStA Berlin schaltet sich ein: Staatsanwalt bei Ermittlungen zu rechtsextremer Anschlagserie befangen?  | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/justiz/j/berlin-staatsanwaltschaft-justiz-ermittlungen-neukoelln-rechte-anschlagserie/ schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Recherchen von LTO ist der Verdacht bei der Durchsicht eines Protokolls aus einer Telekommunikationsüberwachung aus dem März 2017 entdeckt worden, es soll sich um einen Chatverlauf handeln.
> 
> In einem Auswertebericht des Berliner Landeskriminalamtes (LKA) aus dem September 2019 zu der Überwachung soll eine kurze Passage aufgefallen sein. Sie soll nahe legen, dass der *Leiter der Staatsschutzabteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft* einem Beschuldigten in dem Neukölln-Verfahren signalisierte, er habe nichts zu befürchten, der Staatsanwalt stehe auf seiner Seite. Das wurde LTO aus Kreisen der Justiz bestätigt.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2020)

Unangemeldete Demo: Polizei laesst Fahrrad-Aktivisten die Luft raus  | heise Autos

Sachbeschädigung im Amt?
Starfermessundvollstreckbeamte?

Ungeachtet der Frage, ob die Opfer das Geschehene verdient ja/nein auf alle Fälle ein klarer Fall von Amtsmissbrauch und Rechtsbruch. Zur Abwechslung mal durch bayrische Polizisten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unangemeldete Demo: Polizei laesst Fahrrad-Aktivisten die Luft raus  | heise Autos
> 
> Sachbeschädigung im Amt?
> Starfermessundvollstreckbeamte?
> ...



Schlaue Leute haben eine Notluftpumpe dabei.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

Es war das mildeste Mittel. Von daher verhältnismäßig.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ungeachtet der Frage, ob die Opfer das Geschehene verdient ja/nein auf alle Fälle ein klarer Fall von Amtsmissbrauch und Rechtsbruch. Zur Abwechslung mal durch bayrische Polizisten.


Ich hab mal gelernt, dass man sowas nach dem TRS Schema beurteilt und bevor du ein Urteil fällst hau das mal durch dieses Raster durch.
Aber das verlange ich von jemanden der den Polizisten die Erfüllung eines Straftatbestandes vorwirft der seit 22 Jahren nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

Was meinst du mit "TRS Schema"?


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2020)

Gidf!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es war das mildeste Mittel. Von daher verhältnismäßig.



Das mildeste Mittel für was bitteschön?
- Personen, die eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen haben (oder auch nicht) gemäß der geltenden Gesetze ein Bußgeld aufzuerlegen? Hmm. Nö.
- Die Sicherheit im Straßenverkehr durch regelkonformes Verhaltens und STVO-entsprechenden Farhzeugzustände sicherzustellen? Bestimmt nicht.
- Freien Bürgern die freie Bewegung in der Öffentlichkeit mit den dafür zugelassenen Mitteln zu ermöglichen? Garantiert nicht.
- Jemandem (kleinen) materiellen Schaden in Form von möglichen Folgeschäden oder Transportkosten, zumindest aber erheblichem Zeitaufwand zuzufügen? Ja. Aber seit wann ist das zufügen von Schäden Polizeiaufgabe?


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

Es ging drum, dass die mehrere Rote Ampeln überfahren haben. Da stand also die Gegenabwehr im Vordergrund. Wer sein Rad schieben muss, kann nicht mehr bei Rot über die Straße brettern.

Edit:
Corona-Pandemie: Politiker als Zielscheibe des Hasses | tagesschau.de



Edit2:
BGH: Vermögensabschöpfung auch bei Mittelsmännern möglich | LTO.de
'Bosbach-Kommission': Wie NRW sicherer werden soll | LTO.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2020)

Wie macht man das bei Autos? Lässt ma da auch die Luft raus, wenn jemand bei rot über die Ampel fährt? Wäre mir neu. Schwere Verstöße gegen die STVO gehen normalerweise mit Fahrverboten (sofern Fahrerlaubnis vorhanden) und Bußgeldern einher. Dies nicht umzusetzen ist auch polizeiliche Willkür und stattdessen Sachbeschädigung als Alternativstrafe zu verhängen Anmaßung einer ganzen Reihe von Befugnissen, die ein Polizist nicht hat. Und nein: Es ist so oder so keine Gefahrenabwehr. Einerseits weil das Fahrrad damit nicht dauerhaft stillgelegt ist, sondern ggf. nur für wenige Minuten, wenn jemand eine Luftpumpe dabei hat (was hier nicht geprüft wurde, soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann, sodass man bezüglich öffentlicher Sicherheit genauso davon ausgehen muss, wie man bei Beruteilung der möglichen Belastung des Einzelnen das Gegenteil in Betracht ziehen muss). Andererseits, weil Gefahrenabwehr eine drohene Gefahr voraussetzt. Die war hier aber überhaupt nicht gegeben - polizeilich drangsaliert wurde eine Zufallsausfall von Radfahrern, die bei einem Rotlichtverstoß in einem Pulk beobachtet wurden. Wieso unterstellt man da weitere Rotlichtverstöße, wenn man diese Individuen nach der Kontrolle ohne Pulk weiterfahren lässt? Wenn die Polizei hier annimmt, dass die gleichen Individuen auch schon bei vorangegangenen Rotlichtverstößen des gleichen Pulks beteiligt waren, haben sie als Kirsche auf der Torte auch noch die Unschuldsvermutung außer Kraft gesetzt.
Fasse zusammen: Unterstellung, beweislose Schuldzuweisung, Aufhebung der Gewaltenteilung, Sachbeschädigung, nicht Umsetzung geltenden Rechts - Wer eine derartige Kladde von Rechtsverstößen in einem so harmlosen Fall begeht, der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn das Vertrauen verloren geht und die Ex-Freund-und-Helfer primär als Bedrohung wahrgenommen werden.


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie macht man das bei Autos? Lässt ma da auch die Luft raus, wenn jemand bei rot über die Ampel fährt? Wäre mir neu. Schwere Verstöße gegen die STVO gehen normalerweise mit Fahrverboten (sofern Fahrerlaubnis vorhanden) und Bußgeldern einher.



Es ging um wiederholte vorsätzliche Verstöße. Damit ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, das auch weiterhin solche Verstöße begangen worden wären. Es lag also eine Gefahr vor. Eine die sogar strafbar ist. 
Bei einem Autofahrer wäre dem auch der Führerschein abgenommen worden und er hätte das Auto stehen lassen müssen. Das geht beim Fahrradfahrer nicht.

https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/315c.html



			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 315c - Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs*(1) Wer im Straßenverkehr
> 
> 1.ein Fahrzeug führt, obwohl er a)infolge des Genusses alkoholischer Getränke oder anderer berauschender Mittel oderb)infolge geistiger oder körperlicher Mängelnicht in der Lage ist, das Fahrzeug sicher zu führen, oder 2.grob verkehrswidrig und rücksichtslos a)die Vorfahrt nicht beachtet,b)falsch überholt oder sonst bei Überholvorgängen falsch fährt,c)an Fußgängerüberwegen falsch fährt,d)an unübersichtlichen Stellen, an Straßenkreuzungen, Straßeneinmündungen oder Bahnübergängen zu schnell fährt,e)an unübersichtlichen Stellen nicht die rechte Seite der Fahrbahn einhält,f)auf Autobahnen oder Kraftfahrstraßen wendet, rückwärts oder entgegen der Fahrtrichtung fährt oder dies versucht oderg)haltende oder liegengebliebene Fahrzeuge nicht auf ausreichende Entfernung kenntlich macht, obwohl das zur Sicherung des Verkehrs erforderlich ist,
> und dadurch Leib oder Leben eines anderen Menschen oder fremde Sachen von bedeutendem Wert gefährdet, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> ...



Ich behaupte mal, Nr. 2a ist bei wiederholten Rotlichtverstößen eindeutig gegeben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. August 2020)

Soweit mir bekannt ist geht ein Fahrverbot gar nicht bei Fahrrädern, da diese nicht zulassungspflichtig sind. Ich werde das aber mal meinen Fahrlehrer fragen.

Um mit dem Fahrrad am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen zu dürfen muss dieses nur verkehrssicher sein.

EDIT: Scheint es doch zu geben, aber eher die Ausnahme: Fahrverbot fuers Fahrrad - Wann kommt es zum Radfahrverbot 2020


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2020)

Und explizit die rote Ampel:


			
				https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/fahrverbot-fahrrad/ schrieb:
			
		

> Wer *wiederholt* gegen Regeln und Vorschriften verstößt, wie zum Beispiel in einer Fußgängerzone das Fahrverbot für Fahrräder mehrmals ignoriert oder wiederholt über eine *rote Ampel fährt*, muss mit einem Fahrverbot rechnen. Das Fahrrad kann davon genauso betroffen sein, wie *alle weiteren Fahrzeuge*, die der Fahrer führen darf.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und explizit die rote Ampel:



Muss aber richterlich angeordnet werden und ist eher selten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und explizit die rote Ampel:


Das oísat ein absolutes Unding. Ich fahre nur über rote Ampeln, weil es viel sicherer ist. Wenn weit und breit kein Auto da ist, fahre ich. Stehen die Poser aber mit heulenden Motoren an der Ampel hilft einem das eigene grüne Licht rein gar nichts. Diese Regelungen sind absurd. Aber egal, wie immer gilt: Nicht erwischen lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das oísat ein absolutes Unding. Ich fahre nur über rote Ampeln, weil es viel sicherer ist. Wenn weit und breit kein Auto da ist, fahre ich. Stehen die Poser aber mit heulenden Motoren an der Ampel hilft einem das eigene grüne Licht rein gar nichts. Diese Regelungen sind absurd. Aber egal, wie immer gilt: Nicht erwischen lassen.



Wenn niemand da ist, bemerkt das ja im Normalfall auch keiner.
Zudem müsste dann explizit auch gefilmt werden und das Gesicht erkannt werden, um dies zuzuordnen.

Bei den Posern am besten Kennzeichen merken und dann anzeigen. Wenn da 2-3 Verstöße gemeldet werden wird das unangenehm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ging um wiederholte vorsätzliche Verstöße.



Praktisch unmöglich. Die Polizisten konnten Individuen innerhalb des Pulks nicht über längere Zeit beobachten (es sei denn, sie wäre in gleicher Weise mitgefahren; hätten also selbst Rechtsbrüche begangenen und Vorbild für Nachahmung geliefert), sie konnten unter den herrschenden Bedingungen auch nicht überholen und mehrfach beobachten und sie hatten nicht die nötige Zeit, damit sich mehrere Beobachter absprechen konnten, um Individuen wiederzuerkennen. So ein Pulk ist schließlich unübersichtlich, enthält hunderte potentiell zu Beobachtende und keiner davon hat ein eindeutiges Kennzeichnen. Mithin kann hier nur gegen den einmaligen Rotlichverstoß von Personen vorgegangen sein, die in einem Pulk mitfuhren, aus dem heraus weitere Rotlichverstöße von Unbekannt begangenen wurden. Letzteres spielt aber bei Maßnahmen gegen das Eigentum einzelner keine Rolle, es sei denn, du willst obige Liste von Rechtsbrüchen im Amt noch um Sippenhaft verlängern.



> Damit ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, das auch weiterhin solche Verstöße begangen worden wären.



Das wäre wahrscheinlich, wenn mehrere Verstöße durch das gleiche Individuum nachweisbar wären und WENN dieses Individuum erneut an einem CM-Pulk teilnimmt ...



> Es lag also eine Gefahr vor. Eine die sogar strafbar ist.



... wobei das zweite Wenn aber noch sicherer ausgeschlossen werden kann, als das erste, denn eine Personalienfeststellung dauert und bis dahin ist der Pulk längst weg. Zum Zeitpunkt der Willkürmaßnahmen lag als KEINE Gefahr mehr vor.



> Bei einem Autofahrer wäre dem auch der Führerschein abgenommen worden und er hätte das Auto stehen lassen müssen. Das geht beim Fahrradfahrer nicht.



Natürlich geht das bei einem Radfahrer, sofern er einen Führerschein hat. Das ist sogar seit längerem geltendes Recht, dass das gemacht werden muss - Recht, auf dessen Durchsetzung die Beamten hier aber zugunsten ihrer eigenen Machtvorstellungen ebenso verzichtet haben, wie auf eine Beschlagnahmung der Fahrräder.



> https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/315c.html
> Ich behaupte mal, Nr. 2a ist bei wiederholten Rotlichtverstößen eindeutig gegeben.



Das Teilkriterium 2a war erfüllt, aber der Paragraph nicht. Der endet nämlich auf "und dadurch Leib oder Leben eines anderen Menschen oder fremde Sachen von bedeutendem Wert gefährdet" und das fehlte hier komplett. Die waren, wie bei CM üblich, im Verband unterwegs und das einzige, was hier überhaupt illegal war, war die fehlende Anmeldung bzw. das Fehlen eines offensichtlichen Leiters. Dieser Mangel war für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer aber nicht einmal sichbar, der Pulk also genauso sicher/unsicher wie ein vollkommen legale Verbandsfahrt und die gefährden eindeutig nicht Leben oder Sachen. (Im Gegensatz zu gewissen Beamten bezüglich Sachen von geringem Wert)

Wogegen die Polizei vorgehen konnte:
- Teilnahme an einer nicht genehmigten Veranstaltung
- Nichteinhaltung von Verkehrsregeln ohne Gefährdung anderer
- Behinderung des Straßenverkehrs

Nichts davon rechtfertigt die Beschädigung von Privateigentum, einiges davon verlangt umgekehrt Maßnahmen, die hier unterblieben. Beides bedeutet, dass Polizisten außerhalb geltenden Rechts gehandelt, also ihr Amt missbraucht haben, anstatt es zu erfüllen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das bei einem Radfahrer, sofern er einen Führerschein hat. Das ist sogar seit längerem geltendes Recht, dass das gemacht werden muss - Recht, auf dessen Durchsetzung die Beamten hier aber zugunsten ihrer eigenen Machtvorstellungen ebenso verzichtet haben, wie auf eine Beschlagnahmung der Fahrräder.



Die Beschlagnahmung des ganzen Fahrrades anstelle der Luft aus dem Reifen wäre aber der schwerwiegendere Eingriff gewesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Teilkriterium 2a war erfüllt, aber der Paragraph nicht. Der endet nämlich auf "und dadurch Leib oder Leben eines anderen Menschen oder fremde Sachen von bedeutendem Wert gefährdet" und das fehlte hier komplett.


 Wenn Fahrradfahrer bei rot über die Straße brettern, liegt durchaus eine Gefahr vor, dass die auf der nächsten Motorhaube landen. Die Gefahr ist also gegeben. 
Ein Auto kann man durchaus als Sache von bedeutendem Wert ansehen, wenn man nicht noch danach differenzieren will, ob es ein nagelneuer Porsche oder ein wertloser Schummeldiesel von VW ist. Letzteres ist aber auch unerheblich, da es auf die Gefahr ankommt und ob der rücksichtslose Fahrradfahrer nun vom Porsche oder vom VW aufgegabelt wird, ist für diesen nicht beeinflussbar.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2020)

Viele Fahrradfahrer sind einfach selber Schuld wenn sie angefahren werden, weil Verkehrsregeln gelten nur für die Anderen.
Gerade was rote Ampeln angeht ist die Ignoranz sehr hoch, aber kein Licht im dunklen, falsch rum durch die Einbahnstrasse etc.
Werde sie dann auf die Hörner genommen, sind natürlich die Anderen Schuld.
Mag auch desöfteren so sein, nützt einem nur nix wenn man halb bis ganz kaputt ist.


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2020)

Deshalb greift die Polizei da auch bei Radfahrern durch.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2020)

Leider viel zu wenig.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gerade was rote Ampeln angeht ist die Ignoranz sehr hoch


Wenn kein Auto kommt natürlich!
Ich lasse mich von den Verkehrsplanern doch nicht verarschen und warte an 4 Ampeln um einmal gradeaus über die Straße zu kommen wo ein Auto nur an einer warten muss.

Wenn man durch eigene Fehler auf die Hörner genommen wird eigenes Pech, ja das stimmt.

Aber ich wurde in den letzten 3 Wochen fast 2 mal auf die Hörner genommen als ich auf einem durch den Bordstein getrennten Radweg gefahren bin weil man mit dem Auto ja nicht gucken muss wenn man
abbiegt obwohl man damit andere töten kann.
Ein Radfahrer der beim abbiegen nicht guckt *tötet exakt niemand fremdes*


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

Dem Autofahrer tut es aber auch nicht selbst weh.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2020)

Schön wie hier die Ignoranz direkt bestätigt.
Verkehrsregeln sind nur für die Anderen gedacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Verkehrsregeln sind nur für die Anderen gedacht.


Regeln sind dafür da, um Menschen zu schützen und ein friedliches Miteinander zu bekommen. 
Wenn niemand anderes da ist, braucht es die eine oder andere Regel nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2020)

Gerade weil viele denken dass da niemand ist, gibt es soviele Unfälle.
Aber ich denk dran, wenn mir das nächste Mal ein Fahrrad ohne Licht und Reflektoren vors Auto fährt.


----------



## acc (10. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ging um wiederholte vorsätzliche Verstöße.



bei einer kolonnenfahrt sind das keine verstösse, aber die polizei wird natürlich sagen, dass es keine kolonnenfahrt gewesen ist .


anderes thema

Rechtsextremistische Anschlaege in Neukoelln: Drueckte der Staatsanwalt wegen AfD-Sympathien ein Auge zu? - Polizei & Justiz - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

so wird das natürlich nichts mit der aufklärung von rechten terrorismus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gerade weil viele denken dass da niemand ist, gibt es soviele Unfälle.


Was für ein Humbug. Ich habe 500.000 Motorradkilometer hinter mir und gefühlt alle 2min versucht ein Autofahrer in der Stadt, einen tot zu fahren, ob man Vorfahrt hat, oder nicht. Entweder passt man auf und überlebt, oder man wird irgendwann platt gefahren. Eine grüne Ampel oder eine Vorfahrt hat keinerlei Wert. Das ist ein Hinweis, eine statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit, aber keine Sicherheit. Das einzige, was das Überleben sichert, ist die eigene Aufmerksamkeit. Man sieht z.B. sich öffende Autotüren, weil das Auto zuerst wackelt, bevor die Tür aufgeht. Muss  an hinschauen.

Aber wir entfernen und vom Thema. Hier geht es um Polizisten und ihre Grenzüberschreitungen, weniger um sinnvolle Gesetzgebung.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gerade weil viele denken dass da niemand ist, gibt es soviele Unfälle.
> Aber ich denk dran, wenn mir das nächste Mal ein Fahrrad ohne Licht und Reflektoren vors Auto fährt.


Ich kann ein paar hundert Meter weit gucken.
Knappe Aktionen zieh ich auch nicht durch und wenn ich dann doch mal im Auto bin bekommt der Radfahrer auch die Hupe zu hören, wenn er ******* baut. 
Aber ich hab mich im PKW noch nie um meine körperliche Unversehrtheit scheren müssen wenn ein Verkehrsteilnehmer auf 2 Reifen Mist gebaut hat. 


Btw
Letzte Woche in Nörvenich, Motorradfahrer auf der Vorfahrtsstraße wird vom PKW direkt ins Feld gehauen weil der nicht geguckt hat.
Motorradfahrer tot.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

acc schrieb:


> Rechtsextremistische Anschlaege in Neukoelln: Drueckte der Staatsanwalt wegen AfD-Sympathien ein Auge zu? - Polizei & Justiz - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> 
> so wird das natürlich nichts mit der aufklärung von rechten terrorismus.



Das Thema hatte ich doch vor ein paar Tagen hier schon verlinkt:
Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte

War bloß keiner drauf eingegangen.

Wobei die TAZ da noch etwas mehr jetzt in Erfahrung gebracht hat:


> Es geht um den früheren Neuköllner AfD-Lokalpolitiker Tilo P.  [...]
> 
> Bei dem abgehörten Gespräch soll P. davon berichtet haben, wie er vom Leiter der Berliner Staatsschutzabteilung vernommen worden sei. Dabei soll ihm der Staatsanwalt erklärt haben, dass er sich keine Sorgen machen brauche, *er sei selbst AfD-Wähler*. Auch der ermittelnde Staatsanwalt soll von dem Abhörprotokoll gewusst haben, aber nicht eingeschritten sein.



Damit liegt auch eindeutig ein Verstoß gegen die Neutralitätspflicht als Beamter vor, womit Disziplinarmaßnahmen folgen müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2020)

DKK im Artikel steht eindeutig, dass bislang alles auf der Aussage dieses AfD Politikers beruht. Also keine weiteren Beweise.

Deswegen schenk dir deine Vorverurteilung...


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

Aber der wird sich das ja wohl kaum ausgedacht haben.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

Es war aber ein direktes Telefongespräch, dass da mitgeschnitten wurde.

Welchen plausiblen Grund sollte es da geben, sich so etwas auszudenken? Was wäre das Ziel?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es war aber ein direktes Telefongespräch, dass da mitgeschnitten wurde.
> 
> Welchen plausiblen Grund sollte es da geben, sich so etwas auszudenken? Was wäre das Ziel?



Darf das denn so einfach gemacht werden?


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Darf das denn so einfach gemacht werden?



Was das Mithören? Der Mann war Tatverdächtig und wurde entsprechend auch als Beschuldigter vernommen. 
Mit richterlicher Anordnung ist das Abhören des Telefons nach § 100a StPO möglich. 
§ 100a StPO Telekommunikationsüberwachung - dejure.org
richterliche Anordnung: https://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/100e.html

Der §306 StGB ist unter u) mit aufgeführt:


			
				§ 100a Absatz 2 Nr. 1 StPO schrieb:
			
		

> u)    gemeingefährliche Straftaten in den Fällen der *§§ 306 bis 306c*, 307 Abs. 1 bis 3, des § 308 Abs. 1 bis 3, des § 309 Abs. 1 bis 4, des § 310 Abs. 1, der §§ 313, 314, 315 Abs. 3, des § 315b Abs. 3 sowie der §§ 316a und 316c,


 
_§ 306 - Brandstiftung _https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/306.html
_§ 306a - Schwere Brandstiftung _§ 306a StGB Schwere Brandstiftung - dejure.org
_§ 306b - Besonders schwere Brandstiftung _§ 306b StGB Besonders schwere Brandstiftung - dejure.org
_§ 306c - Brandstiftung mit Todesfolge _https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/306c.html


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber der wird sich das ja wohl kaum ausgedacht haben.



Denkst du Echokammern würden so gut funktionieren, wenn die sich immer die Wahrheit sagen? 
Ich bitte dich


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Denkst du Echokammern würden so gut funktionieren, wenn die sich immer die Wahrheit sagen?



Sie sagen sich ja dass, was sie für "die Wahrheit" halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Beschlagnahmung des ganzen Fahrrades anstelle der Luft aus dem Reifen wäre aber der schwerwiegendere Eingriff gewesen.



Das ist ggf. so, aber es ist ein vom Gesetzgeber vorgesehener Eingriff. Und darum geht es nun einmal bei einem Gesetzeshüter: Das er Gesetze umsetzt. Nicht dass er das macht, was er privat für lustig hält, auch wenn das in ettlichen Fällen durchaus das Angemessene sein kann. Die Geschichte, aus der sich der Rechtsstaat entwickelt hat, zeigt aber, dass es zu oft nicht der Fall ist.



> Wenn Fahrradfahrer bei rot über die Straße brettern, liegt durchaus eine Gefahr vor, dass die auf der nächsten Motorhaube landen. Die Gefahr ist also gegeben.



Post nochmal lesen, Post verstehen und wenn das irgendwo dran scheitert: Nachfragen. Aber nicht stumpf das Unzutreffende wiederholen, was man schon einmal geschrieben hat.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb greift die Polizei da auch bei Radfahrern durch.



Die einzigen Durchgriffe der Polizei, die ich bislang gesehen habe, waren Kontrollen der Beleuchtungseinrichtungen !tagsüber!, also im wesentlichen Drangsalierung ohne konkreten Sicherheitsgewinn. Dazu gibt es noch Strafandrohungen durch nicht-polizeiliche Ordnungskräfte, wenn man in einer engen Unterführung auf dem Rad mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit rollt, anstatt unter Verbrauch der doppelten Verkehrsfläche schiebt. Aber Kontrollen der genutzten Straßenseite oder Maßnahmen gegen Rotfahrer kenne ich ebensowenig, wie Beseitigung von Fahrbahnen blockierenden Falschparkern, Ahndung von lebensgefährdenden Überholen und Abbiegen ohne Schulterblick und ohne Blinker auf der Gegenseite. Mit Ausnahme der Überholmanöver beobachte ich diese typischen Autofahrervergehen sogar mehrmals im Jahr DURCH Polizisten.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2020)

Du meinst Polizisten die dich kurz vor Schichtende in der Ortschaft überholen und dann mit Blaulicht über ne rote Ampel fahren?
Ne, noch nie gesehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2020)

Ne, so drastisch ist es bei uns nicht (oder ich bin nicht zu Schichtende unterwegs), die fahren einfach ohne Blaulicht schräg über die Kreuzung, wenn sonst nur Radfahrer grün haben. Und wenn sie abbiegen, dann wird auch erst 2 m in die neue Straße eingebogen, ehe man hält und durch die Frontscheibe guckt, ob da ein Fußgänger steht, währenddessen der geschnittene Radfahrer gerade von der C- zur B-Säule rutscht. (Oder eben nicht, weil er genau weiß, dass auf der Straße keine Verkehrsregeln gelten und er jederzeit jedem ausweichen können muss, um nicht unter die Räder von genau solchen Führerscheinnichtverdienern zu geraten)

Als im Prinzip fahren die Polizisten genauso gemeingefährlich, wie alle anderen auch, mit Ausnahme der geschwindigkeitsbezogenen Verfehlungen (Überholen, obwohl es nicht sicher möglich ist, besonders schnelles überholen, etc.) - vermutlich weil es eine Streife [ohne Blaulicht] im Gegensatz zu anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern die eilig hat. Wird ja auch fürs Schleichen bezahlt.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Schlaegerei an belgischem Strand: Kuestenort verbannt Tagestouristen | STERN.de

Ich glaube solche Gewaltausbrüche wird es zukünftig öfter geben. Auch nach Stuttgart usw.
In den USA auch seit einigen Wochen.
Im Libanon aktuell.
Die Menschen drehen überall durch.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst Polizisten die dich kurz vor Schichtende in der Ortschaft überholen und dann mit Blaulicht über ne rote Ampel fahren?



In der Nachschicht nachts um 3 geht es auch mal ohne Blaulicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In der Nachschicht nachts um 3 geht es auch mal ohne Blaulicht.



Sonderrechte kündigen die aber normalerweise immer mit Blaulicht und Horn an.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sonderrechte kündigen die aber normalerweise immer mit Blaulicht und Horn an.



Um die Zeit war bloß keiner unterwegs, dem man hätte was ankündigen müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Um die Zeit war bloß keiner unterwegs, dem man hätte was ankündigen müssen.


Bullshit, halt doch einfach mal die Klappe wenn du nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hast. Du bist ein Dummschwätzer vor dem Herrn. 

Horn und Blaulicht, sonst Knast wenn Unfall. Isso

Und zwar vollkommen zurecht

Btw
Polizei abschaffen? Besser nicht
Abolish the Police? Those Who Survived the Chaos in Seattle Aren&#8217;t So Sure - The New York Times


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bullshit, halt doch einfach mal die Klappe wenn du nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hast. Du bist ein Dummschwätzer vor dem Herrn.



Ich habs bloß selbst erlebt. 



Lagebild des Verfassungsschutzes: Starke Verbreitung antisemitischer Hetze | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Maskenverweigerer in Supermarkt verletzt zwei Polizisten | GMX

Ein "Reichsbürger" hat wieder zugeschlagen. Im wörtliche Sinne.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habs bloß selbst erlebt.



Ich habe auch schon erlebt, wie jemand über eine rote Ampel gefahren ist. Trotzdem ist es nicht erlaubt.
Auch die Polizei macht mal Fehler, absichtlich oder unabsichtlich, aber es passieren welche.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2020)

Datenschuetzerin: Polizei verweigert Aufklaerung bei Abfragen und rechter Drohung | heise online


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2020)

NRW-Innenminister zu Polizeieinsatz-Video: "Habe mich erschrocken" | GMX


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2020)

Das Video sah noch recht harmlos aus, schien eher nicht die Absicht gewesen zu sein den Hals zu erwischen.
Außerdem interessant wer jetzt alles als POC bezeichnet wird. Ich seh genau so aus wie der Kerl, was Haar und Hautfarbe betrifft.

Btw
Tritte bei Festnahme: Video setzt Frankfurter Polizei unter Druck
Das ist allerdings eine klare Sache.


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2020)

Wenn er die Polizisten wirklich bespukt hat, hat er es ja auch irgendwie verdient...richtig ist es aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2020)

Wenn er die Polizisten bespuckt hat liegt er aus gutem Grund am Boden, aber Tritte sind Selbstjustiz.


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2020)

Stimmt schon, gerade Polizisten sollten sich beherrschen, aber ich kanns trotzdem auch verstehen. Ist ja nicht so, als wenn sie(die meisten) einen aus Spaß anpissen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2020)

Sowas wird garantiert beim Verfahren mit rein spielen, aber auch nur gering.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Polizeigewalt: Was die Polizei darf und was nicht - ZDFheute


----------



## seahawk (19. August 2020)

Erschreckend was da abgeht. Staatliche Schlägertruppen.


----------



## Mahoy (19. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Erschreckend was da abgeht. Staatliche Schlägertruppen.



Auch wenn viele diese Vorfälle kein schöne Bild abgeben, braucht man nicht zu dramatisieren. Meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze liegt dort, wo man sich mehr Sorgen um "staatliche Schlägertrupps" als um nicht-staatliche machen muss. Und davon sind wir hierzulande zum Glück weit entfernt.

Übrigens wäre der Begriff "staatliche Schlägertrupps" nur gerechtfertigt, wenn die Polizisten im Auftrag des Staates knüppeln würden. Sie machen das jedoch *entgegen* ihres staatlichen Auftrags.

Und die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig. Sicherlich wird es auch Polizisten geben, die grundsätzlich für diesen Beruf (in Deutschland) ungeeignet sind und vielleicht eher als Rausschmeißer in einschlägigen Spelunken oder meinetwegen als Türstopper tätig sein sollten. Einigen wird allerdings auch deshalb häufiger der Kragen platzen, weil die Respektlosigkeit und Gewaltbereitschaft (nicht nur) gegenüber Polizisten ständig zunimmt. Du kannst der friedfertigste Mensch der Welt mit der gründlichsten Ausbildung und den höchsten Prinzipien sein und trotzdem explodieren, wenn du immer wieder angespuckt und angegriffen wirst. Irgendwann entlädt sich der angestaute Frust.

Zugegeben, meine Perspektive ist begrenzt. Ich war als 15jähriger nun wirklich kein Friedfisch, aber mir wäre es *nie* eingefallen, mit der Polizei zu rangeln. Selbst wenn man gerade von den Sheriffs dabei unterbrochen wurde, die Herausforderer aus dem Nachbardorf zusammenzufalten, wurde sofort auf "Das ist alles ein großes Missverständnis, Herr Hauptwald-, äh, -wachmeister, wir trainieren hier Freestyle-Rugby!" umgeschaltet und die Wiesenwatschen vertagt.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2020)

Warum reagierst du noch auf seahawk?
Er zeigt doch öfters geistige Entgleisungen nach Rechts und Links.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Übrigens wäre der Begriff "staatliche Schlägertrupps" nur gerechtfertigt, wenn die Polizisten im Auftrag des Staates knüppeln würden. Sie machen das jedoch *entgegen* ihres staatlichen Auftrags.



Im Gegensatz zu den Fällen wo Diktatoren am Ende ihrer Zeit Demonstrationen niederknüppeln lassen, wie man es aktuell in den USA und Weißrussland sieht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Erschreckend was da abgeht. Staatliche Schlägertruppen.


Richtig, Schlägertrupps mit staatlichem Gewaltmonopol. Wenn der Staat in solchen Fällen nicht entsprechend reagiert und wenn solche Polizisten wie bisher von Kollegen gedeckt werden, schlägt das auf den Ruf der gesamten Polizei durch. So etwas darf einfach nicht passieren. Warum schreiten nicht sofort andere Polizisten ein und hindern schlagende Polizisten? Völlig unverständlich.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Übrigens wäre der Begriff "staatliche  Schlägertrupps" nur gerechtfertigt, wenn die Polizisten im Auftrag des  Staates knüppeln würden.


Das fällt für mich in verharmlosende Wortklauberei. Es ist eben kein Einzelfall und wurde oft genug gedultet, es wurde immer weggeschaut und kleingeredet. Schau auf den G20 und die zig Anzeigen in ähnlich gelagerten Fälle. Ich kenne keinen Fall, in dem ein Polizist identifiziert und verurteilt wurde. Das könnte dieses mal zum Glück etwas anderes werden.

Sind für Dich schlagende Hooligans auch keine Fussball Fans? So einfach kann man sich das auch machen. Solange der Staat Polizisten mit Aggressivitätsstörung im Dienst toleriert, solange Kollegen wegschauen, solange kann man von geduldetem staatlichem Terror reden. Das ist nicht witzig. Wenn wir das Gewaltmonopol abgeben, dann gefälligst nur an Menschen, die damit sorgsam und Bedacht umgehen. So sehe ich das.



Mahoy schrieb:


> ...Meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze liegt dort, wo  man sich mehr Sorgen um "staatliche Schlägertrupps" als um  nicht-staatliche machen muss....


Und bei diesem Satz kann ich nur fassungslos den Kopf schütteln. Wir haben aktuell 36000 schwere Körperverletzungen pro Jahr in Deutschland. Du findest es also völlig unbedenklich, wenn es nur 35000 Fälle wie diesen von der Polizei gibt, also 100 pro Tag? Da kann ich dann nur Fragen: Hakts noch, oder war Dir der Umfang der Gewalt unter unseren Mitbürgern nicht klar? Da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt, wie Du aus der Nummer wieder rauskommen willst?
Gewaltverbrechen in Deutschland bis 2019 | Statista


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zugegeben, meine Perspektive ist begrenzt. Ich war als 15jähriger nun wirklich kein Friedfisch, aber mir wäre es *nie* eingefallen, mit der Polizei zu rangeln.


Ich auch nicht. Vor der Polizei hatte/habe ich immer Respekt.

Wenn ich dann die Steine werfenden Jugendlichen sehe, macht mich das fassunglos. 
Aber das hat es früher auch schon gegeben. Gewaltbereite Autonome usw.
Oder wo das kürzlich in Stuttgart war. Mit welcher Respektlosigkeit und Agression die da vorgegangen sind. Unglaublich.

Bei der Polizei gibt es auch schwarze Schafe ohne Frage und solche Vorfälle sind nicht hinnehmbar und aufzuklären. Solche Polizisten zu bestrafen.
Aber häufig habe ich hier das Gefühl, als wenn hier im Thread, für gewaltbereite Gruppierungen mehr Verständnis gezeigt wird als für die Polizei.
Mir fehlt da eine klare Distanzierung.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann die Steine werfenden Jugendlichen sehe, macht mich das fassunglos.
> Aber das hat es früher auch schon gegeben. Gewaltbereite Autonome usw.
> Oder wo das kürzlich in Stuttgart war. Mit welcher Respektlosigkeit und Agression die da vorgegangen sind. Unglaublich.



Was natürlich auch die Situation der Polizisten erklärt. 
Laut einer Studie aus Thüringen fühlen sich 94% der Polizisten dort psychisch oder körperlich belastet. 
Die Wunden der Ermittler: Wie Verbrechen die Seele belasten - Menschen hautnah - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR (Statistiken ab min 5:15)
Beim MDR gibt es die Sendung "Die Wunden der Ermittler" unter der Reihe die Spur der Täter mit anderer Moderation aber ansonsten identischen Aufnahmen auch. Die war jetzt aber nicht so schnell im Netz zu finden aktuell. 
--> Doch noch gefunden: Die Spur der Taeter | MDR.DE

Vor allem wie schwer es für die Betroffenen ist, die Vorfälle als Dienstunfall anerkennen zu lassen, ist schon krass und nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Nach Gewaltvideos: Disziplinarverfahren gegen drei Frankfurter Polizisten eingeleitet | hessenschau.de | Panorama
Aber hier wurde der Vorfall auch vom Einsatzleiter gemeldet. 


> Laut Polizei schritt der Einsatzleiter ein und meldete den Vorfall später intern.





> Unmittelbar vor Ort ist der Einsatzleiter eingeschritten, hat den Polizeibeamten zur Seite genommen und zur Rede gestellt.




Polizeivorfaelle: Hessen richtet Expertenkommission ein | LTO.de


Edit:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt nach Polizei-Schuss auf Auto | MDR.DE





DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt ein Video dazu:
> VIDEO AUS LEIPZIG: HIER SCHIESST EIN POLIZIST AUF EIN FLÜCHTENDES AUTO | TAG24
> Polizeisperre in Leipzig: Polizist schießt auf fahrendes Auto | YouTube
> 
> Hört sich nach zwei abgegebenen Schüssen an.


Der Fall aus dem April bekommt nun mit der Behauptung des Autofahrer er hätte vor dem Schuss angehalten und wäre ausgestiegen eine neue Wendung. Wobei es im Video eher so aussieht, als ist das Auto in voller Fahrt. 
https://www.ardmediathek.de/mdr/live/Y3JpZDovL21kci5kZS9MaXZlc3RyZWFtLU1EUi1TYWNoc2Vu/ (Zeit 14:16:00)
https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/leipzig/...nwaltschaft-schuesse-polizei-leipzig-100.html

Edit2:
Polizeieinsatz in Düsseldorf - Weitere Aufnahmen entlasten Beamten
https://www.tagesschau.de/regional/nordrheinwestfalen/polizeieinsatz-landtag-101.html


----------



## Metaltyp (21. August 2020)

Der Polizist hat 2 mal geschossen. Hier gibt es die Problematik, dass er sich vom Auto bedroht gefühlt hat - vermtl. zurecht, weil der Fahrer viel zu schnell angefahren kam. Der Fahrer hat den Polizisten wahrscheinlich als Fußgänger verkannt und nicht weiter beachtet. Er hat sich grob fahrlässig verhalten und die Sache gehört untersucht. Ich halte das aber nicht zwingend zugehörig zum Thema "Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte", auch wenn der Polizist aus dieser Situation mit einem Sprung / weiten Satz zur Seite deutlich besser beraten gewesen wäre, als in der Fahrbahn des Autos zu stehen und auf Reifen zu schießen.

Eidos: als Antwort zu dem hier:


DKK007 schrieb:


> ...
> Edit:
> 
> Der Fall aus dem April bekommt nun mit der Behauptung des Autofahrer er hätte vor dem Schuss angehalten und wäre ausgestiegen eine neue Wendung. Wobei es im Video eher so aussieht, als ist das Auto in voller Fahrt.
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

Wobei wie die aktuellen Bilder zeigen mindestens einer der Schüsse klar auf die Tür und damit Richtung Fahrer ging. Ob vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig kann ich nicht bewerten.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2020)

Pistolen sind in erster Linie Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung, ergo hohe Mannstoppwirkung aber geringere Genauigkeit.
Wer sich so dreist verhält und fast einen Cop überfährt muss halt damit rechnen, dass dje Polizei unmittelbaren Zwang anwendet.

Übrigens sollte so jemand nie wieder ein Auto bewegen dürfen.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Genauso wie wenn welche Polizisten mit Waffen bedrohen und auf die losgehen. Die müssen damit rechnen erschossen zu werden.
Selber Schuld wenn man auf so eine beknackte Idee kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2020)

Sagen wir es so, viele Situationen die den Schusswaffengebrauch erfordern sind nicht so ruhig wie die Schießbahn.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2020)

Nun gibt es eine aktuelle Statistik zum Extremismus in der Polizei. Brisant ist, in *97,5%* der Fälle hat sich der Extremismus-Verdacht bestätigt. 
40 Faelle in sechs Monaten: Polizisten unter Extremismus-Verdacht | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2020)

40 von wie vielen Polizeibeamten in Deutschland? Ich meine es sind etwa 280.000.

Brisant ist daran gar nichts.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 40 von wie vielen Polizeibeamten in Deutschland? Ich meine es sind etwa 280.000.
> 
> Brisant ist daran gar nichts.



Es gibt immer und überall schwarze Schafe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ... Meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze liegt dort, wo  man sich mehr Sorgen um "staatliche Schlägertrupps" als um  nicht-staatliche machen muss. ....





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und bei diesem Satz kann ich nur fassungslos den Kopf schütteln. Wir haben aktuell 36000 schwere Körperverletzungen pro Jahr in Deutschland. Du findest es also völlig unbedenklich, wenn es nur 35000 Fälle wie diesen von der Polizei gibt, also 100 pro Tag? Da kann ich dann nur Fragen: Hakts noch, oder war Dir der Umfang der Gewalt unter unseren Mitbürgern nicht klar? Da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt, wie Du aus der Nummer wieder rauskommen willst?


Hallo  Mäuschen,

ich warte wirklich noch auf eine Antwort von Dir und würde mich freuen zu verstehen, wie Du Deine Aussage gemeint hast. Das sollte man so nicht im Raum stehen lassen.


----------



## Mahoy (22. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hallo  Mäuschen,
> ich warte wirklich noch auf eine Antwort von Dir und würde mich freuen zu verstehen, wie Du Deine Aussage gemeint hast. Das sollte man so nicht im Raum stehen lassen.



Da war so viel so zusammenhangslos und sachlich falsch zusammen gewürfelt, das ich dachte, ich tue dir einen Gefallen, wenn ich nicht näher darauf eingehe. 

Aber wenn's denn unbedingt sein muss:



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Richtig, Schlägertrupps mit staatlichem Gewaltmonopol.



Wenn man verdroschen wird, wird man verdroschen. Das Ergebnis ändert sich dadurch, ob das durch Beamte oder durch Privatpersonen geschieht. In beiden Fällen hat man anschließend Aua und es fand ein Rechtsbruch statt. Was mich hier stört ist, dass mindestens ein ein staatliches Interesse oder gar eine staatliche Richtlinie insinuiert wird, wenn Menschen über die Stränge schlagen, die zwar einer besonderen Pflicht, allerdings auch einer besonderen Belastung unterliegen. Und damit meine ich nicht die mutmaßlich 0,0001 Promille tatsächlich pathologischer Sadisten in Uniform, die meinetwegen der Blitz beim Stuhlgang treffen soll.

Beim Rest handelt es sich um ein strukturelles Problem, und das, mein Herzchen, können wir nicht mal eben allein auf die unmittelbar dienstlich zuständigen Behörden abwälzen. Der Staat sind *wir alle*. Wir sind es, welche die Bullerei letztendlich beschäftigen. Der Horst, welcher gerade als Bundesinnenminister vor sich hin dilettiert, und sämtliche untergeordneten Direktionen führen den Verein nur von Amts wegen, weil du und ich leider keine Zeit dafür haben, sondern es einfach nur gut fänden, wenn zeitnah jemand erscheint, wenn wir 110 wählen.



> Wenn der Staat in solchen Fällen nicht entsprechend reagiert und wenn solche Polizisten wie bisher von Kollegen gedeckt werden, schlägt das auf den Ruf der gesamten Polizei durch. So etwas darf einfach nicht passieren. Warum schreiten nicht sofort andere Polizisten ein und hindern schlagende Polizisten? Völlig unverständlich.



Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum du Bekannte, Kollegen und Freunde nicht verpetzt, auch wenn du mit ihrem Handeln gerade mal nicht einverstanden bist.



> Und bei diesem Satz kann ich nur fassungslos den Kopf schütteln. Wir haben aktuell 36000 schwere Körperverletzungen pro Jahr in Deutschland. Du findest es also völlig unbedenklich, wenn es nur 35000 Fälle wie diesen von der Polizei gibt, also 100 pro Tag? Da kann ich dann nur Fragen: Hakts noch, oder war Dir der Umfang der Gewalt unter unseren Mitbürgern nicht klar? Da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt, wie Du aus der Nummer wieder rauskommen willst?



Indem ich dich freundlich daran erinnere, dass du kurz zuvor noch selbst mit Wortklauberei argumentiert hast. Mehr noch, du machst aus einem allgemeinen "sich Sorgen machen" einen Vergleich in absoluten Zahlen, von dem meinerseits nicht einmal andeutungsweise die Rede war. Aber wenn du dieses Fass schon aufmachen willst: In Deutschland ist die Chance, Gewalt durch Polizisten zu erfahren, verschwindend gering. Den 36.000 schweren Körperverletzungen pro Jahr stehen - meinetwegen gerne auf die Gruppengröße umgerechnet und mit inoffiziellen Zahlen gearbeitet - wie viele Fälle von ungerechtfertigter Polizeigewalt pro Jahr entgegen?

Ich denke, wir sind uns einig darin, dass *jeder* Vorfall einer zu viel ist. Aber von "staatlichen Schlägertrupps" in Deutschland zu faseln, während gleichzeitig Lieschen Müller gerade in den Medien verfolgen kann, wie solche Schlägertrupps tatsächlich aussehen, ist nicht nur undankbar, sondern auch zynisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2020)

Ich sehe schon Mahoy, 

unsere Meinungen, Bewertungen und Wertesysteme liegen ganz weit auseinandern. Das erklärt mir, warum Du meine Meinung für zusammenhangslos ansiehst.



Mahoy schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist die Chance, Gewalt durch  Polizisten zu erfahren, verschwindend gering. Den 36.000 schweren  Körperverletzungen pro Jahr stehen - meinetwegen gerne auf die  Gruppengröße umgerechnet und mit inoffiziellen Zahlen gearbeitet - wie  viele Fälle von ungerechtfertigter Polizeigewalt pro Jahr  entgegen?


Ich finde 12000 Fälle alles andere als harmlos. Vermutlich kennst Du  diese Zahlen nicht. 2000 Fälle sind es offiziell, man geht nach  intensiver Analyse von zusätzlichen fünf nicht angezeigten  Fällen pro  angezeigtem aus. Das ist von den 36.000 Anzeigen wegen schwerer Körperverletzung gar nicht mehr so weit  weg. Insbesondere wenn man die Gruppe alle Menschen mit Polizisten ins  Verhältnis setzt, sieht das katastrophal aus. Natürlich darf man das so  nicht machen, weil die Lebenssituationen anders sind. Außerdem ging es  um den hypothetischen Fall, dass Dich das Thema scheinbar erst  interessieren würde, wenn es absolut mehr Polizeigewalt als sonstige  gibt. Und diese Einstellung erschließt sich mir nicht.
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man verdroschen wird, wird man verdroschen. Das Ergebnis ändert  sich dadurch, ob das durch Beamte oder durch Privatpersonen geschieht.  In beiden Fällen hat man anschließend Aua und es fand ein Rechtsbruch  statt. ..


Hier stimme ich z.B. mit Dir überhaupt nicht überein. Sollten wir uns zufällig und unbekannterweise auf der Straße treffen und Du der Meinung seien, mir mal so richtig die Schnauze zu pollieren, dann würdest Du nach vierzig Jahren Karatetraining meinseits vermutlich dein blaues Wunder erleben. Wärst Du ein Polizist und ich würde mich wehren, hätte ich ein echtes Problem. Es ist keineswegs das Gleiche, ob sich zwei Deppen schlagen, oder einer der Deppen ein Polizist ist. Gewaltmonopol und so. Das macht einen ganz gravierenden Unterschied. 

Und gerade, weil diese Art Gewalt von Polizisten in der Regel nicht sanktioniert wird, empfindet es der Geschädigte als staatliche Gewalt, weil er nicht einmal die Chance hat, vor Gericht zu seinem Recht zu kommen. Bei uns beiden würde es Ausage gegen Aussage  sein, die Aussage eines Polizisten wiegt vor Gericht aber merklich höher und er unterliegt immer der Unschuldsvermutung. Genau das ist das Problem mit prügelnden Polizisten. Sie können sich sicher sein, nicht bestraft zu werden. 

Verstehst Du diese Ansicht von mir wirklich nicht? Es geht nicht um das "Aua", es geht um den Vertrauensverlust gegenüber einer unserer wichtigsten  Institution.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum du Bekannte, Kollegen und Freunde nicht verpetzt, auch wenn du mit ihrem Handeln gerade mal nicht einverstanden bist.


Auch an diesem Punkte liegen unsere Meinungen und unser Verhalten weit auseinander. Zum einen finde ich die Verharmlosung, wenn ein Polizist eine schwere Straftat und schwere Körperverletzung begeht mit den Worten _"nicht einverstanden sein" _arg zynisch. Also ein paar Beispiele von schlimm zu harmloser,  und dann kannst Du ja mal schauen, wo Deine Grenze des "Verpetzens" ist.

- Dein Bekannter Nachbar vergewaltigt Dein Kind. Ist ja nicht so schlimm, oder, da kann man ja mal wegschauen, ist Dein Nachbar, und ganz sicher hat Dein Kind etwas falsch gemacht. Man will ja nicht zum Denunziant werden, oder? Wie ich reagieren würde, ist vermutlich klar. Aber ja, ich bin ein Denunziant.

- Ein Freund von Dir erzählt Dir, dass er einen Mord begangen hat.  Hörst Du ihm dann in Ruhe zu und gibst ihm Tipps, wie man die Tat verschleiert oder rätes Du ihm, wie ich es machen würde, sich der Polizei zu stellen, denn ansonsten würde ich ihn verdächtigen. Aber ich weiß, dann wäre ich der bitterböse Denunziant

- Ein Familienmitglied erzählt Dir von seiner genialen Steuerhinterziehung. Ich ahne jetzt, Du hörst dann interessiert zu und kommst, Du bist ja kein Denunziant, niemals auf die Idee, dieses Verhalten zu kritisieren oder gar damit zu drohen, ihn anzuzeigen. Ich mache das. Steuerhinterziehung ist kein Spaß und es ist Betrug an der Allgemeinheit, genau wie Diebstahl. Das weiß meine Familie, keine Ahnung, ob sie das machen, sagen sollten sie es mir tunlichst nicht. Sie wissen, was dann passiert.

- Du siehst einen Freund, wie er bei Deinem Nachbar stiehlt. Hey Du, ist Dein Freund, da schaut man doch mal weg. Ich würde ihm eine Woche Zeit geben, die Sachen zurück zu bringen, ansonsten erfolgt eine Anzeige. Aber ich weiß, ich bin ein jämmerlicher Denunziant

- Ein Bekannter zeigt Dir sein Haus, und als er beim Stromzähler ankommt die geniale Abzweigung vor dem Zähler, mit der er seinen Pool ohne Kosten heizt. Ich ahne, wie Du reagiert, ich sage ihm, _"Alter, Du hast jetzt eine Woche Zeit um das zurückzurüsten, wenn Du das nicht gemacht hast, erfolgt eine Anzeige". _Das ist übrigens real so passiert. Wir sind immer noch Freunde und seine Frau hat sich bei mir bedankt, weil sie seit Jahren Angst hat, dass es entdeckt wird. Und dann wäre es teuer.

Ich stehe mit beiden Füßen auf unserer Verfassung und in meinem Freundeskreis begeht niemand eine Straftat. Halt, doch, falsch, das machen die Leute, aber wenn sie sich damit vor mir brüsken, wie z.B. die ganzen Freunde meiner Jugend, die ihre gestürzten Motorräder als geklaut an die Versicherung verkauften, dann haben die ein Problem. Solche Menschen sind keine Freunde, das können sie gar nicht sein. Wie sollte ich diesen Mitbürgern jemals wieder trauen. Es sind Diebe und Diebe kommen mir nicht in mein Haus. Wie der Freund einer Freundin, der unbedingt sein Fahrrad mit in meine Wohnung nehmen wollte. Er sagte dann, dass Fahrrad ist geklaut. Ich hol mir doch kein Diebesgut in meine Wohnung, der ist rausgeflogen. Aber ganz schnell.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sind uns einig darin, dass *jeder* Vorfall einer zu viel ist.


Da sind wir uns in der Tat einig. Immerhin eine Basis für eine Diskussion.

Prost!


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sind uns einig darin, dass *jeder* Vorfall einer zu viel ist. Aber von "staatlichen Schlägertrupps" in Deutschland zu faseln, während gleichzeitig Lieschen Müller gerade in den Medien verfolgen kann, wie solche Schlägertrupps tatsächlich aussehen, ist nicht nur undankbar, sondern auch zynisch.


Ich denke in Ländern wie Russland, Türkei, China oder Nordkorea kann man eher von "Schlägertrupps" reden.
Die kriegen nämlich direkt den Auftrag von oben, alles im Keim niederzuknüppeln, was auch nur falsch hustet.
Und handeln nicht im Affekt, wie oftmals hier in Deutschland.
Wobei das keine Rechtfertigung sein soll. Jeder Fall ist einer zuviel und wie ich hier auch schon mal schrieb, sind diese Fälle zu verfolgen, aufzuklären und dementsprechend zu bestrafen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke in Ländern wie Russland, Türkei, China oder Nordkorea kann man eher von "Schlägertrupps" reden.
> Die kriegen nämlich direkt den Auftrag von oben, alles im Keim niederzuknüppeln, was auch nur falsch hustet.



In Weißrussland kann man es doch auch sehr gut beobachten. Grossdemonstration in Belarus: Mehr als Hunderttausend gegen Lukaschenko | tagesschau.de
Menschenketten gegen Lukaschenko: Weiterer Toter bei Protesten in Belarus | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (24. August 2020)

Wieder deine Putin-Propaganda?


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2020)

Billiger RT Artikel, aber er zeigt auch, dass es ein Fehler war bis heute bei der Geschichte zuzusehen und nicht schon 2015 politische Zeichen zu setzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Billiger RT Artikel, aber er zeigt auch, dass es ein Fehler war bis heute bei der Geschichte zuzusehen und nicht schon 2015 politische Zeichen zu setzen.



Und die wäre gewesen?
Glaubst du wirklich, der Lukaschenko lässt sich von Heiko Maas was sagen?


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2020)

Wer ist denn Mass? Haben wir nicht [emoji14]


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Mass? Haben wir nicht [emoji14]



Ist korrigiert, Heiko Maas.


----------



## Mahoy (24. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Lukaschenko hat gewonnen, Punkt.



Die SED hat damals in der DDR die Wahlen auch immer mit Punkt am Ende gewonnen. Regelmäßige und kackdreiste Wahlfälschung war's trotzdem und irgendwann hat die Bevölkerung die tatsächlichen Mehrheitsverhältnisse auf die Straße getragen, wo man sie nicht manipulieren kann.

Ein Präsident, der sich in Kampfmontur zu seinem Regierungssitz einfliegen lässt, weil er Angst vor Zehntausenden hat, die sich friedlich (!) auf den Plätzen versammeln, patriotische (!) Lieder singen und Polizisten Blumen überreichen, hat in so ziemlich jeder Hinsicht verloren.

Was Kreml TV ... ähem, ich meine natürlich Russia Yesterday ... nein, auch nicht ... ach so, RT Deutschland dazu meint, ist absolut unerheblich. Dort sitzen Leute, die vorher in der Journalistenschule nicht einmal die Toiletten putzen durften, weil sie dazu unfähig waren. Die können nur wiederkäuen, was aus Moskau angesagt sind und runden den Herold-Dienst mit Eigenprogramm ab, für dass sich die meisten Schülerzeitungen schämen würden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent der Wahlberechtigten haben die gegenwärtige Koalition so gewählt?



Die Koalition kann man gar nicht wählen, man kann nur einzelne Parteien wählen. Von den abgegebenen Stimmen sind aber nur die relevant, die gültig sind.
Wenn nur 10 Leute teilnehmen ist es trotzdem gültig und es wird das Parlament gebildet.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent der Wahlberechtigten haben die gegenwärtige Koalition so gewählt?



Spielt doch keine Rolle, wie hoch die Wahlbeteiligung ist. Letztendlich werden die Parteien in den Bundestag gewählt, die die meisten Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Deine Mehrheiten kann man doch im Nu zerreißen. Wieviel Prozent der Wahlberechtigten haben die gegenwärtige Koalition so gewählt?



Einfach mal den Kopf aus der Aluummantelung holen und ein wenig nachlesen, es entfallen bei der Wahl die Anzahl der abgegebenen Stimmen auf alle Parteien. Wählen ist ein Recht, wer davon nicht Gebrauch macht, naja, der macht davon auch Gebrauch.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wie man sehen kann, ist da viel Heuchelei im Spiel, wenn Wahlergebnisse in anderen Ländern nicht anerkannt werden. Wenn behauptet wird, die Wahlen hätten die internationalen Standards nicht erfüllt, obwohl die eigenen Organisationen das Beobachten der Wahlen verweigerten, darüber also gar keine Aussage getroffen werden kann.



Hmm mal überlegen. Du vergleichst niedrige Wahlbeteiligung mit Wahlmanipulation. Muss man dafür sehr starke Medikamente nehmen?
Und du weißt welche Probleme man bekommen kann wenn man nicht akkreditiert in Weißrussland Wahlen beobachtet. Ist Dir bewusst? Die OSZE kann nicht einfach Flugtickets kaufen und sich an Wahllokale stellen. So funktioniert das nicht. Und das Weißrussland diesen Prozess verzögert hat spricht gegen Lukaschenko, nicht für Ihn.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dennoch kann es passieren, daß eine Partei, die nur 5 % hat, regiert. Das ganze System ist natürlich nicht perfekt.



Ja, in einer Koalition mit einer Partei die 46% der Stimmen erhalten hat. Und was ist daran falsch oder verwerflich in einem Mehrparteiensystem?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dennoch kann es passieren, daß eine Partei, die nur 5 % hat, regiert. Das ganze System ist natürlich nicht perfekt. Und diese permanente Einmischung, das ist einfach unter unserer Würde.



Es kann passieren dass 1000 Leute teilnehmen und dann die Regierung bestimmen. Das wäre weniger als 5 % der Wahlberechtigten, ist aber für die Besetzung vom Parlament völlig unerheblich.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dennoch kann es passieren, daß eine Partei, die nur 5 % hat, regiert. Das ganze System ist natürlich nicht perfekt. Und diese permanente Einmischung, das ist einfach unter unserer Würde.



Die ist dann Teil einer Koalition und wird versuchen ihre Forderungen in den Koalitionsvertrag zu setzen.
Du könntest eher kritisieren, wieso eine Regionalpartei aus Bayern sich ständig in Themen einmischt, von den sie erstens nichts versteht und zweitens keine Auswirkungen auf die eigene Politik hat.

Interessant ist ja der SSW, der nicht an die 5% Hürde gebunden ist und 2012 an einer Regierungskoalition beteiligt war.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja der SSW, der nicht an die 5% Hürde gebunden ist und 2012 an einer Regierungskoalition beteiligt war.


Nennt sich Ungleichbehandlung, aber das ist manchmal gewollt.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur wieder eine Scheindebatte!
> 
> Die Wahlbeteiligung auch in den letzten 25-30 Jahren liegt bei 75% plus bei den Bundestagswahlen!
> Wahlbeteiligung &#8211; Wikipedia


Krass das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hatte auch immer gedacht das man deutlich darunter liegt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hatte auch immer gedacht das man deutlich darunter liegt.



Aber nur bei den Bundestagswahlen, bei EU-Wahlen und Landtagswahlen oft geringer.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hatte auch immer gedacht das man deutlich darunter liegt.



Die Bundestagswahlen sind immer ein Magnet. Für Europa interessiert sich kaum noch einer.
Schade auch, dass bei Kommunalwahlen die Beteilung meist nur bei 50% liegt, obwohl das ja den Bürger viel direkter trifft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bundestagswahlen sind immer ein Magnet. Für Europa interessiert sich kaum noch einer.
> Schade auch, dass bei Kommunalwahlen die Beteilung meist nur bei 50% liegt, obwohl das ja den Bürger viel direkter trifft.



Da wird weniger in den Medien drüber geredet, anders bei den E-Wahlen.
Die nächsten Landtagswahlen sind im April 2021, mal gespannt wie viele teilnehmen. Sofern die auch da die Maskenpflicht haben bin ich raus. Ist mir dann zu blöd.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Mein Sohn (16) durfte bei der Kommunalwahl schon mitwählen.
Wir haben alle per Briefwahl gewählt.
Bald sind bei uns die Wahlen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mein Sohn (16) durfte bei der Kommunalwahl schon mitwählen.
> Wir haben alle per Briefwahl gewählt.
> Bald sind bei uns die Wahlen.


Ich durfte bei den Kommunalwahlen 2019 auch minderjährig mitwählen, habe ich da auch gemacht, aber da gab es ja den ganzen Aufwasch nicht, man ging einfach hin und fertig.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir haben alle per Briefwahl gewählt.



Die Briefwahl ist aber anfällig für Wahlbetrug. Wissen wir ja.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Briefwahl ist aber anfällig für Wahlbetrug. Wissen wir ja.


Wir wählen schon seit Jahren nur noch so. Und haben vollstes Vertrauen in die Wahlhelfer.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2020)

Hab ich bisher einmal gemacht.
Kommunalwahl Bayern, man soll sich ja ordentlich überlegen wo man sein Kreuz macht...
Aber bei 96 Stimmen die ich hatte, hab ich dann doch irgendwann nach Partei gewählt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. August 2020)

Nach Russland? Eher nicht.


----------



## Andrej (25. August 2020)

Sollte es hier eigentlich nicht um Sicherheitskräfte gehen und nicht um die Wahlen in Belarus?!
Ich kann nur eines sagen zu dem Thema. Ob Lukaschenko geht oder bleibt für Belarus kommt nichts gutes bei raus. Denn sie sind von Russland abhängig wie kein weiteres Land der ehemaligen UdSSR  - vielleicht ist noch Armenien so ein Land. Wenn sie sich der EU zu wenden, wird die EU ihnen ein Handelsabkommen anbieten, beidem sie ihren Markt für europäische Güter öffnen müssen. Dann überschwemt die EU Belarus mit billigen Landwirtschaftserzeugnissen und die Bauern in Belarus machen dicht! - Aber sie können ja dan in Deutschland Spargel stechen!

Zum Thema: 
Ich glaube den Polizisten in den USA sollte man die Waffen abnehmen! Die haben wieder 2 schwarze Personen angeschossen. Einer wurde mit 11 Kugeln niedergestreckt und ist jetzt tot. Dem Zweite wurde mit 7 Schüssen in den Rücken geschossen vor seinen 3 Kindern und jetzt liegt er im Krankenhaus im schweren Zustand. So viele Mensche wie in den USA werden wohl in kaum einem anderen Land von der Polizei erschossen. 
Ich habe 3 Familienmitglieder in Russland die bei der Polizei waren - alle schon in Rente - von ihnen hat nie einer seine Pistole je abgefeuert.

Wisconsin: Entsetzen nach Schuessen auf Schwarzen bei Polizeieinsatz in den USA | Panorama


----------



## Andrej (25. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die knallen aber wesentlich mehr Weiße ab als Schwarze. Weiße sind scheinbar keine News wert.



Weise stellen 75% der Bevölkerung und Schwarze 13%. Somit müsste die Polizei 6 mal mehr Weise erschießen als Schwarze. Sie erschiessen aber "nur" doppelt so viele weise und nicht 6 mal so viele! Zudem geht es mir nicht darum, ob ein jemand weis oder schwarz ist, sondern darum wie schnell die Polizei in den USA zur Waffe greift. Und das sie in den Rücken von Personen schießen, was bedeutet, dass für sie keine Gefaht bestand.
&#8226;  People shot to death by U.S. police, by race 2020 | Statista
Deaths Due to Use of Lethal Force by Law Enforcement

Und du kannst dir sicher sein, dass ich nicht zu den SJW gehöre oder Gewalt durch die Polizei ablehne, in manchen Fällen. Wer Läden plündert und Menschen verletzt dem gehört die Rübe ab. Ob im direkten Sinne oder übertragenem, dass soll die Gesellschaft selbst entscheiden.


----------



## hoffgang (25. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bisher bin ich damit ausreichend weit gekommen, bei Dingen, die  nicht unmittelbar auf mich Auswirkungen haben oder die ich nicht  hinreichend beeinflussen kann, ist das, wie gesagt, aus  betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht Zeitvergeudung. Da ich jetzt Auszubildender bin ist meine verfügbare Zeit geringer, ergo wird unwichtiges Zeug gestrichen.



Junge, Wahlrecht ist so ziemlich das wichtigste Instrument der Bürgerbeteiligung an der Politik. Wie gesagt, wer von seinem Wahlrecht nicht Gebrauch machen möchte, der hat seine Wahl ja auch getroffen. Und das ist in Ordnung, sind ja alles erwachsene Menschen. Aber mein dringender Appell: Geh wählen. 

Ok sagen wir, auf DEINE Stimme kommts wirklich nicht an. Eine Stimme, das ist egal.
Jetzt redet Ihr im Betrieb drüber und du sagst "ach da kommts doch nicht drauf an" und deine Kollegen denken teilweise auch so. Und die erzählen das im jeweiligen Freundeskreis und so weiter und so weiter. Und schon sind wir bei Größenordnungen die gerade bei regionalen Wahlen was ausmachen können. Bei der Bundestagswahl gehts ja  darum wer in diesen gewählt wird und nicht direkt um die Wahl des Kanzlerpostens. 
Und jeder, wirklich jeder, der seine Stimme nicht abgegeben hat muss definitiv für die nächste Legislaturperiode schön die Klappe halten wenn ihm eine Regierungsentscheidung nicht passt. 

Also bitte, Briefwahl kostet dich 2 mal einen Umweg zur Post. Das wars. Das darf keine Hürde sein um sein Wahlrecht bei einer Bundestagswahl einfach so aufzugeben.
Geh wählen. Und fordere alle deine Bekannten, Freunde, Kollegen und Verwandten auf zur Wahl zu gehen.
Weil es wichtig ist.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Familienmitglieder in Russland die bei der Polizei waren - alle schon in Rente - von ihnen hat nie einer seine Pistole je abgefeuert.



Die allerwenigsten Polizisten müssen während der Dienstzeit außerhalb des schießstandes die Waffe abfeuern.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu fehlen ihm die Eier und hier ist es ja viel bequemer und es gibt wesentlich mehr Geld zu verdienen.



Mit Erdogan Anhänger  auch das gleiche, 
sind die größten Nutznießer -> genießen hier ihre Rechte und Freiheiten und durch Lira Abwertung können die in der Türkei wie kleine Prinzen leben und freuen sich auch noch darüber.


----------



## Seeefe (25. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die knallen aber wesentlich mehr Weiße ab als Schwarze. Weiße sind scheinbar keine News wert.



https://www.crashkurs-statistik.de/


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2020)

Moin,

diverse Posts wurden ausgeblendet. PAs werden hier nicht geduldet. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Mahoy (25. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die knallen aber wesentlich mehr Weiße ab als Schwarze. Weiße sind scheinbar keine News wert.



Bitte lesen und verstehen.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Terroristen weg, Jobs her, z.B.



Wer ?


----------



## Tengri86 (25. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Gehörst du auch zu dieser 8 % Mehrheit?



Von was?


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> diverse Posts wurden ausgeblendet. PAs werden hier nicht geduldet.
> 
> ...



Wie schön, dass Verschwörungstheorien akzeptiert werden


----------



## Andrej (25. August 2020)

Hier eine Erklärung der FBI Statistik zu Morden in den USA.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dc3p9G47VJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ok sagen wir, auf DEINE Stimme kommts wirklich nicht an. Eine Stimme, das ist egal.



Was aber auch nicht stimmt. Gerade wenn es darum geht, ob eine Partei über die 5% Hürde kommt oder nicht, zählt jede Stimme. In Thüringen hatte die FDP gerade mal 140 Stimmen mehr als dafür nötig waren.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass Verschwörungstheorien akzeptiert werden


Meinungsfreiheit sagt dir was?


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit sagt dir was?


Mehr als dir offensichtlich.
Es ist ein grotesker peinlicher Irrtum an jeder Stelle mit "Meinungsfreiheit" zu kommen.
Hier gilt das Hausrecht und man darf sehr wohl jemanden wegen politischen Äußerungen ausschließen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2020)

Könnten wir jetzt irgendwie zurück zum Thema kommen und die Nebelkerzen ignorieren? 

Danke
_
"... Der  Bochumer Kriminologe Tobias Singelnstein legte kürzlich eine der bisher  raren Studien zur Polizeigewalt vor. Er hatte 3.350 Gewaltbetroffene  direkt befragt. Das Ergebnis: Die Verdachtsfälle seien fünfmal größer  als die offiziellen Zahlen. Viele Betroffene verzichteten auf Anzeigen,  weil sie diese für erfolglos hielten – oder Gegenanzeigen fürchteten.  Singelnstein fordert erkennbare Dienstnummern für alle Beamten und  unabhängige Beschwerdestellen. ..."_
Polizeigewalt in Deutschland: Guter Bulle, boeser Bulle? - taz.de


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2020)

Kerzen muss man ablöschen sonst brennt es RK.

Zum Thema:
Erkennbare Dienstnummern, unabhängige Beschwerdestelle

Klingt vernünftig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Erkennbare Dienstnummern, unabhängige Beschwerdestelle
> 
> Klingt vernünftig


Da sind wir uns einig. Lösungen können so einfach sein. Die Dienstnummer sollte aber anonymisiert werden und regelmäßig wechseln. Datenschutz gilt auch für Polizisten.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2020)

Es ist eine Lösung, aber glaub mir und da spreche ich wahrscheinlich für viele Träger der Staatsgewalt:

Man findet keine Zustimmung für sowas wenn man das rüberbringt als würde man den Menschen in der Uniform grundsätzlich misstrauen.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist eine Lösung, aber glaub mir und da spreche ich wahrscheinlich für viele Träger der Staatsgewalt:
> 
> Man findet keine Zustimmung für sowas wenn man das rüberbringt als würde man den Menschen in der Uniform grundsätzlich misstrauen.


Zusätzlich dazu bräuchte es noch eine verbesserte Ausbildung mit folgenden Auffrischungs- und Weiterbildungskursen für BJJ. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2020)

Was ist BJJ?


----------



## keinnick (26. August 2020)

Er meint wohl: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dein Artikel geht da auf einen Facebook-Post ein, der mir selbst in einer Trump-Gruppe begegnet ist, der nicht wahr sein soll.
> Möglich, aber dann kommt der Artikel auf eine FBI Statistik zu sprechen, nach der die 13 % Schwarzen für 36 % der Morde verantwortlich sind, die 75 % Weißen aber nur für 30.



Das ist dort wörtlich nachzulesen: "Den FBI-Zahlen zufolge wurden 81 Prozent der weißen Mordopfer von einem weißen Täter umgebracht. 89 Prozent der schwarzen (afroamerikanischen) Opfer wurden von schwarzen Tätern ermordet." - Sprich, Schwarze und Weiße leben in den USA quasi *nebeneinander* her und bringen sich überwiegend innerhalb ihrer eigenen Gruppen um. Das spricht klar für Ghettoisierung und Parallelgesellschaften, demontiert aber auch die Mär vom schwarzen Mann, vor dem die weiße Bevölkerung Angst haben müsste.

Für die Betrachtung von Polizeigewalt hilft das somit nur sehr indirekt weiter, denn es werden ungeachtet deiner Nebelkerze überproportional mehr Schwarze von (weißen) Polizisten getötet. Und auch überproportional viele *unbewaffnete* Schwarze. Fakt ist, bei überwiegend weißen Cops sitzt der Colt deutlich lockerer, wenn sie mit schwarzen Verdächtigen zu tun haben, obwohl von diesen de facto kein höheres Risiko für die Cops ausgeht.
Wohlgemerkt, was die dortigen Zahlen angeht. Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie hoch der Anteil von Afroamerikanern bei Angriffen auf Polizisten ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das angesichts der aktuellen Debatte schon thematisiert worden wäre, gäbe es dort auffällige Abweichungen von der Gesamtverteilung.

Kurz: Wenn die schwarze Bevölkerung nur etwas über 13 Prozent der Gesamtbevölkerung ausmacht, aber mehr als halb so viele Schwarze wie Weiße durch Polizisten zu Tode kamen, sollte die Diskrepanz auch für den durchschnittlichen RT-Zuschauer ersichtlich sein.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist BJJ?



Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. 
Damit kann auch eine körperlich unterlegene Person eine Ungeübte am Boden kontrollieren. 

Dafür braucht man keine Waffe. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (26. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass Verschwörungstheorien akzeptiert werden



Birdman hat es auch erwischt


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (26. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Fakt ist, bei überwiegend weißen Cops sitzt der Colt deutlich lockerer


Ich denke die Gruppe "weiße Polizisten" sind in den USA ggü der Bevölkerungsverteilung deutlich überrepräsentiert.

Das ist natürlich auch Teil des Problems.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.
> Damit kann auch eine körperlich unterlegene Person eine Ungeübte am Boden kontrollieren.
> 
> Dafür braucht man keine Waffe.
> ...


Nun man sollte Nahkampf aber vermeiden wo es geht.
Ich hab schon so viele (nachgestellte reale) Situationen gesehen in denen ich meiner Logik nach die Waffe gezogen hätte alleine um mich nicht in Gefahr zu bringen. Dir Polizisten taten es aber nicht damit sie die Situation nicht eskalieren. Haben sie aber auch oft genug bereut.
Deswegen hocken die ja auch zu dritt auf einem, das schützt alle Beteiligten.


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist eine Lösung, aber glaub mir und da spreche ich wahrscheinlich für viele Träger der Staatsgewalt:
> Man findet keine Zustimmung für sowas wenn man das rüberbringt als würde man den Menschen in der Uniform grundsätzlich misstrauen.



Tut man ja auch nicht, aber trotzdem muss es eine Form der nachvollziehbaren Kontrolle geben.
Und ich seh einfach nicht wo das Problem dabei sein soll, wenn Polizisten anonymisiert Dienstnummern bekommen anhand derer man Fehlverhalten feststellen und korrigieren / sanktionieren kann. Polizist zu sein bedeutet ja nicht, sich im rechtsfreien Raum zu bewegen.
Das hat 0 mit Misstrauen zu tun, sondern ist, leider auch bei uns, einfach eine Notwendigkeit und hilft vllt auch, Idioten in Uniform davor abzuschrecken solches Fehlverhalten zu begehen.

Weniger negative Vorfälle = besseres Bild der Polizei in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun man sollte Nahkampf aber vermeiden wo es geht.
> Ich hab schon so viele (nachgestellte reale) Situationen gesehen in denen ich meiner Logik nach die Waffe gezogen hätte alleine um mich nicht in Gefahr zu bringen. Dir Polizisten taten es aber nicht damit sie die Situation nicht eskalieren. Haben sie aber auch oft genug bereut.
> Deswegen hocken die ja auch zu dritt auf einem, das schützt alle Beteiligten.



Ich weiß, aber es schadet gewiss nicht. LAPD führt schon seit Jahren solche Ausbildungskurse durch. 
Jemand mit Jiu-Jitsu-Hintergrund kann eine ungeübte Person relativ leicht am Boden halten, ohne diese zu verletzen. Hilft auch in brenzligen Situationen, denn man lernt auch Personen zu Boden zu bringen. Und eine gezogene Waffe im Nahkampf kann durchaus auch entwendet werden, und das ist schlecht. 

Dann muss auch niemand im Genick, am Hals oder am Brustkorb knien. Wäre besonders in den USA wünschenswert, aber schadet prinzipiell bei keinem Polizisten. Jemanden ohne größere Probleme am Boden zu fixieren, ohne gröbere Gewaltanwendung...

Ist halt eine weitere Ebene, und man muss nicht gleich Gewalt anwenden. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2020)

Hoffgang
Natürlich hat es sachlich nichts mit Misstrauen zu tun, aber wenn man dieses Misstrauen bei der Forderung mitschwingen lässt, das kommt von Links so rüber, macht man sich halt keine Freunde.




Ja Kampfsport schadet wahrscheinlich nicht, aber den großen Nutzen bezweifle ich.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hoffgang
> Natürlich hat es sachlich nichts mit Misstrauen zu tun, aber wenn man dieses Misstrauen bei der Forderung mitschwingen lässt, das kommt von Links so rüber, macht man sich halt keine Freunde.
> 
> 
> ...


Inwiefern? Welche Möglichkeiten zur Deeskalation haben Polizisten derzeit? 

Und wie gesagt, hier geht es nicht darum jemanden mit einem Uppercut oder Headkick zu Boden zu schicken. 

In den allermeisten negativen Videos die man sieht hat man Polizisten, die überfordert sind. Und wenn man überfordert ist, trifft man gerne schlechte Entscheidungen. Und du musst nicht sofort zur Waffe greifen wenn etwas eskaliert. Außerdem wissen die Polizisten dann im besten Fall, wie ein Würgegriff anzuwenden ist. 

Es ist kein Allheilmittel, sicher nicht, aber wenn Polizisten weniger zur Waffe greifen müssen weil sie eine Situation auf andere Weise lösen können, dann ist das nur positiv. 
Mir ist ein Polizist 10x lieber der jemandem alleine am Boden fixieren kann bis Verstärkung eintrifft, ohne dass er mit der Waffe herumfuchteln muss, den Schlagstock/Taser zücken muss etc. Sicher gibt es auch Situation wo andere Mitteln eher angebracht sind, keine Frage. 

Außerdem: Was wenn ein Polizist zu Boden gerungen wird, was durchaus passieren kann, dann hat er mit BJJ-Training aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach einen extrem großen Vorteil. 


Spoiler



Cop Restrains Bigger Suspect With Jiujitsu Armbar, no need for strikes or bullets - YouTube
2 Cops vs. 1 HUGE Guy! (Gracie Breakdown) - YouTube
BJJ Black Belt Street Fight! - YouTube
Brazilian Police Use Jiu Jitsu to Subdue Suspect - YouTube


Sind nur ein paar Beispiele. Alle hätten in einem wilden Gerangel enden können, mit ungewissem Ausgang. Und das sind alles keine komplizierten Dinge welche in den Videos gemacht werden.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2020)

Wenn Gewalt eingesetzt werden muss ist es mit Deeskalation eh schon fast vorbei und dann ist das ziehen einer Waffe für den Cop sicherer.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn Gewalt eingesetzt werden muss ist es mit Deeskalation eh schon fast vorbei und dann ist das ziehen einer Waffe für den Cop sicherer.


Inwiefern ist es sicherer mit einer Waffe zu hantieren? Es ist ja nicht so dass die Polizisten wöchentlich den Umgang mit der Waffe üben in verschiedensten Szenarien. Ist natürlich eine Kostenfrage, muss es aber meiner Meinung nach wert sein. 
In den gezeigten Videos ist auch ein Taser zum Einsatz gekommen, trotzdem konnte die Person ohne Probleme, ohne Schläge, Tritte oder sonstige Gewaltanwendung am Boden fixiert werden. 

Wer eine Waffe zieht wird diese auch eher benutzen. Und wenn ich jedes Mal die Waffe ziehe, wird das auch irgendwann nicht gut ausgehen. Nur weil jemand eine Waffe zieht heißt das noch lange nichts. 


Willst du eine Waffe ziehen wenn dich jemand zu Boden ringt? Oder ganz nah an dir dran ist? 


Es ist auch nicht so dass die Kombination von Polizei und BJJ vollkommen neuartig ist. Das LAPD schult seine Polizisten schon seit mindestens 15 Jahren darin. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hoffgang
> Natürlich hat es sachlich nichts mit Misstrauen zu tun, aber wenn man dieses Misstrauen bei der Forderung mitschwingen lässt, das kommt von Links so rüber, macht man sich halt keine Freunde.



Ist halt Perzeption innerhalb der Filterblase.
Hab ich selbst erlebt, Kameraden von mir waren nicht in der Lage das sachlich zu trennen, stattdessen gabs ein "Uniformträger vs Zivilisten"-Denken. Und vollkommen ohne sachlichen Grund. 
Klar schwingt das Misstrauen mit, meld doch mal ne freilaufende Übung mit Großgerät bei den Ämtern an uns wenn das ausgeschrieben wird - da willste nicht ans Telefon wenn Liese vom Nachbardorf anruft. Aber das ist auch in Ordnung. Bei Pegida konnten doch auch alle davon reden "die Sorgen und Nöte der Menschen ernst zu nehmen". Warum die Polizei kein Verständnis für das Misstrauen aus dem linken Spektrum hat kann ich mir auch überhaupt nicht erklären, vor allem nicht nach so Ereignissen wie Benno Ohnesorg, oder allgemein den Anti-Schah Protesten. Oder den Springer Protesten.

Ist ja nicht so als gäbs nicht genug Präzedenzfälle für begründetes Misstrauen für Angehörige gewisser sozialer Gruppen / Schichten. 

Man sollte sich eher mal fragen warum wir, knapp 60 Jahre nach Ohnesorg IMMERNOCH dieses Misstrauen haben und diese Frage sollten sich gerade die Behörden stellen - damit würde man sich übrigens Freunde machen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist halt Perzeption innerhalb der Filterblase.
> Hab ich selbst erlebt, Kameraden von mir waren nicht in der Lage das sachlich zu trennen, stattdessen gabs ein "Uniformträger vs Zivilisten"-Denken. Und vollkommen ohne sachlichen Grund.


Das habe ich an keiner Stelle geschrieben, es ging um Uniformträger vs SPD, Linke, Grüne wobei mehr Linke als die anderen beiden.
Da herrscht doch in großen Teilen ein generelles Misstrauen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Man sollte sich eher mal fragen warum wir, knapp 60 Jahre nach Ohnesorg IMMERNOCH dieses Misstrauen haben und diese Frage sollten sich gerade die Behörden stellen - damit würde man sich übrigens Freunde machen.


Ohnesorg wurde von einem Stasi IM erschossen der im Westen Polizist war.
Ich sag mal so, dieser Mord war wohl sehr im Interesse der DDR und seine Folgen ebenfalls.
Dieses Beispiel ist seitdem der Fakt bekannt ist nicht sehr geeignet um zu argumentieren.


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohnesorg wurde von einem Stasi IM erschossen der im Westen Polizist war.
> Ich sag mal so, dieser Mord war wohl sehr im Interesse der DDR und seine Folgen ebenfalls.
> Dieses Beispiel ist seitdem der Fakt bekannt ist nicht sehr geeignet um zu argumentieren.



Der Mord an sich wurde von einem Stasi IM begangen. Die Geschehnisse die Ohnesorg in die Lage brachten von einem IM erschossen zu werden sind dem Sicherheitsapperat der Bundesrepublik Deutschland anzulasten und für sich genommen ebenfalls eine riesengroße Sauerei. Wird sehr ausführlich im Buch Bader Meinhof Komplex beschrieben, falls da Interesse besteht.


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mir ist ein Polizist 10x lieber der jemandem alleine am Boden fixieren kann bis Verstärkung eintrifft, ohne dass er mit der Waffe herumfuchteln muss, den Schlagstock/Taser zücken muss etc. Sicher gibt es auch Situation wo andere Mitteln eher angebracht sind, keine Frage.



Bloß wird der sich da nicht von alleine hinlegen, wenn der Polizist lieb bitte sagt. Da muss der Polizist also ganz nah ran, was nicht nur in Zeiten von Corona gefährlich ist, sondern auch so, wenn der andere möglicherweise ein Messer in der Tasche hat. 

Oder er wird niedergeschossen, wenn er auf den Täter zugeht, wie in diesem Beispiel: Die Wunden der Ermittler: Wie Verbrechen die Seele belasten - Menschen hautnah - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR (min. 1:50)
Wobei mir da nicht ganz klar ist, ob die Kugel unter der Weste durch ging oder er womöglich gar keine an hatte. Denn laut Zertifizierung muss eine SK1-Weste, wie sie im Streifendienst verwendet wird, einem Pistolenschuss mit maximal 40 mm Eindringtiefe standhalten. 


			
				https://www.zentauron.de/blog/2018/06/22/ballistische-schutzklasse-nij-vs-tr/ schrieb:
			
		

> Bei SK L bis SK 1 werden 4 Schuss bei einem Winkel von 0° abgegeben. Es folgt ein Winkelbeschuss mit 3 Schuss bei 65° und 3 aufgesetzte Schüsse bei 0°. Beim Test mit Polizeimunition entfällt der Beschuss bei 0°. Ab SK 2 bis SK 4 wird mit 3 Schuss bei 0° und 3 Schuss bei 65° getestet.
> 
> Es werden jeweils separate Einlagen für jeden Beschuss verwendet. Es erfolgt daher z.B. kein Beschuss bei 0° und ein Beschuss bei 65° auf dieselbe ballistische Einlage.
> Die Beschussdistanz beträgt, außer beim aufgesetzten Schuss, bei SK L bis SK 2 jeweils 5 m und ab SK 3 10 m.
> ...


Unterschied der Ballistische Schutzklasse NIJ und TR - ZentauroN Blog



Und neues vom NSU2.0
Rechtsextreme Drohschreiben: Weitere verdaechtige Abfragen ueber Polizeicomputer | tagesschau.de


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß wird der sich da nicht von alleine hinlegen, wenn der Polizist lieb bitte sagt. Da muss der Polizist also ganz nah ran, was nicht nur in Zeiten von Corona gefährlich ist, sondern auch so, wenn der andere möglicherweise ein Messer in der Tasche hat.
> 
> Oder er wird niedergeschossen, wenn er auf den Täter zugeht, wie in diesem Beispiel:



Klar. BJJ ist niemals ein Ersatz für die Dienstwaffe. Nur teilweise kann man Nahkampfsituationen nicht ausweichen, geht zu Boden etc. 
Da hilft BJJ damit man nicht sofort zur Waffe greifen muss weil man keinen anderen Ausweg mehr sieht. 

Natürlich ist es immer besser Distanz zu halten, nur oft halt nicht möglich. 

Ich hab ein Video gesehen wo ein Polizist jemanden am Boden halten wollte, er ging aber selbst zu Boden, die andere Person befand sich in Sidemount und prügelte auf den Polizisten ein. Dieser hat die Waffe gezückt und den Angreifer erschossen. 
Aus meiner Sicht absolut verständlich, der Polizist hat nämlich u.a. eine gebrochene Augenhöhle davongetragen. Nur wäre das mit BJJ-Training definitiv nicht passiert. Kein Vorwurf an den Polizisten, er musste das in dem Moment tun. 
Aber einen derartigen Angriff kann man mittels BJJ ganz ganz schnell neutralisieren, dann den Angreifer am Boden fixieren oder gleich Abstand gewinnen und zur Waffe greifen. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar. BJJ ist niemals ein Ersatz für die Dienstwaffe. Nur teilweise kann man Nahkampfsituationen nicht ausweichen, geht zu Boden etc.
> Da hilft BJJ damit man nicht sofort zur Waffe greifen muss weil man keinen anderen Ausweg mehr sieht.



Da reicht auch Judo oder ähnliche Kampfsportarten. 
Normale Selbstverteidigung und Fixierungstechniken gehören aber zur Polizeigrundausbildung dazu.

Und wie gesagt, wenn man zu selbst Boden geht, ist der Angreifer schon viel zu nah dran. Hätte er ein Messer, würde man da dann gleich verbluten. 
Der Angreifer darf gar nicht so nah rankommen.


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da reicht auch Judo oder ähnliche Kampfsportarten.
> Normale Selbstverteidigung und Fixierungstechniken gehören aber zur Polizeigrundausbildung dazu.
> 
> Und wie gesagt, wenn man zu selbst Boden geht, ist der Angreifer schon viel zu nah dran. Hätte er ein Messer, würde man da dann gleich verbluten.
> Der Angreifer darf gar nicht so nah rankommen.



BJJ ist im Gegensatz zu Judo halt vollkommen auf Bodenkampf ausgerichtet, außerdem geht es weniger um Würfe.  

Ja, und wenn man es nicht verhindern kann, was dann? Teilweise kann man es sich nicht aussuchen, und dann hilft es ungemein wenn man sich vom Rücken aus verteidigen kann, den Gegner unschädlich macht oder die Fähigkeiten nutzt schnell wieder Distanz zu gewinnen. 

Nur zu sagen das darf nicht passieren verhindert solche Dinge nicht. Mir ist schon klar dass die Distanz halten Priorität hat, geht aber nicht immer. Und sollte der Fall eintreten ist man vorbereitet. Du hast am Boden nämlich weiterhin vier Gliedmaßen zur Verfügung, der Gegner nicht weil er in der Situation überfordert ist. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß wird der sich da nicht von alleine hinlegen, wenn der Polizist lieb bitte sagt. Da muss der Polizist also ganz nah ran, was nicht nur in Zeiten von Corona gefährlich ist, sondern auch so, wenn der andere möglicherweise ein Messer in der Tasche hat.



Das ist das Risiko, das der Beruf als Polizeibeamter einfach hat, das ist auch vor Corona schon ein Problem gewesen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> BJJ ist im Gegensatz zu Judo halt vollkommen auf Bodenkampf ausgerichtet, außerdem geht es weniger um Würfe.
> 
> Ja, und wenn man es nicht verhindern kann, was dann? Teilweise kann man es sich nicht aussuchen, und dann hilft es ungemein wenn man sich vom Rücken aus verteidigen kann, den Gegner unschädlich macht oder die Fähigkeiten nutzt schnell wieder Distanz zu gewinnen.
> 
> Nur zu sagen das darf nicht passieren verhindert solche Dinge nicht. Mir ist schon klar dass die Distanz halten Priorität hat, geht aber nicht immer. Und sollte der Fall eintreten ist man vorbereitet. Du hast am Boden nämlich weiterhin vier Gliedmaßen zur Verfügung, der Gegner nicht weil er in der Situation überfordert ist.



Ein generelles Problem dürft sein, dass solche Handgemenge für Polizisten nur ein Teil ihrer Arbeit sind, welcher somit auch nur ein Teil der Ausbildung zukommt, während etliche Delinquenten quasi hauptamtliche Bruiser sind und selbst jede freie Minute (von der sie deutlich mehr haben) auf Kampftraining verwenden. Das machen sie für einen Vorteil innerhalb ihres Milieus, nicht speziell für Auseinandersetzungen mit Polizisten, aber auch im letzteren Fall haben sie damit in der Regel das bessere Training - und müssen sich zudem nicht an Regeln halten. 

Der durchschnittliche Polizist soll in der Lage sein, den durchschnittlichen Unruhestifter zu überwältigen, ohne gleich von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch zu machen; letztere soll eine grundsätzliche Überlegenheit herstellen, um ggf. durch Androhung des Gebrauchs Kooperation zu erzwingen, ohne dass es überhaupt zum Handgemenge kommt.

Was aus meiner Sicht anstelle gerade trendiger Kampfkunststile/-formen (Vor ein paar Jahrzehnten sollten noch alle Polizisten unbedingt Ringen und vor ein paar Jahren Krav Maga praktizieren, jetzt ist es also BJJ ...) viel stärker trainiert werden müsste, sind demzufolge auch eher grundsätzliche Techniken und vor allem kooperative Taktiken.
Das Problem ist nämlich immer wieder, dass sich ein oder zwei Polizist/en - in der Regel diejenigen, die gerade am mutigsten oder eben besonders angepisst sind - mit dem Delinquenten auseinandersetzen und der Rest nutzlos daneben steht und nicht so recht weiß, wie er zu einem für alle Beteiligten möglichst pfleglichen Ausgang beitragen kann; sprich, zum Schutz der Kollegen *und/oder* des Verdächtigen einschreiten müsste.


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein generelles Problem dürft sein, dass solche Handgemenge für Polizisten nur ein Teil ihrer Arbeit sind, welcher somit auch nur ein Teil der Ausbildung zukommt, während etliche Delinquenten quasi hauptamtliche Bruiser sind und selbst jede freie Minute (von der sie deutlich mehr haben) auf Kampftraining verwenden. Das machen sie für einen Vorteil innerhalb ihres Milieus, nicht speziell für Auseinandersetzungen mit Polizisten, aber auch im letzteren Fall haben sie damit in der Regel das bessere Training - und müssen sich zudem nicht an Regeln halten.
> 
> Der durchschnittliche Polizist soll in der Lage sein, den durchschnittlichen Unruhestifter zu überwältigen, ohne gleich von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch zu machen; letztere soll eine grundsätzliche Überlegenheit herstellen, um ggf. durch Androhung des Gebrauchs Kooperation zu erzwingen, ohne dass es überhaupt zum Handgemenge kommt.
> 
> ...



Dann müsste man halt dahingehend investieren, genauso wie häufiges Schießtraining etc auch stattfinden sollte. Das ist ja besonders in manchen Police Departments in den USA ein großes Problem. Die bekommen kaum Trainingsstunden für Einsatzszenarien und Schusswaffengebrauch. 


Sollte ein hauptamtlicher Bruiser ein geübter Wrestler sein, BJJ können oder MMA trainieren, ok. Kommt sicher vor, nur der ordinäre Straftäter dürfte damit überfordert sein. 

Wie gesagt, BJJ als Training für diverse Einsatzorganisationen gehört u.a. beim LAPD schon mindestens seit Beginn der 2000er dazu, ist also kein wirklicher Trend. Es ist halt effektiv. 
Ringen ist immer von Vorteil. Krav Maga ist halt ein Nahkampfsystem. 

Dass soll natürlich nur als Unterstützung dienen und nichts ersetzen. Vor allem hilft es einfach dabei wenn man selbst aus irgendeinem Grund am Boden ist und man sich schnell ohne grobe Gewalt helfen kann, auch ohne den Angreifer schwer zu verletzen. Das steht aber nicht im Widerspruch zu deinem letzten Absatz  
Bessere und umfassendere Ausbildung ist für alle ein Vorteil. 






Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2020)

Kämpfen ist immer der letzte Schritt. Viel wichtiger ist Deeskalation. Ich rennen seit knapp 60 Jahren draußen herum und ich war in hunderten merkwürdigen Situationen mit jungen Männer, gerade wenn man nachts um 3:00 alleine durch die Stadt nach Hause geht. Und immer, immer, immer haben ich jede Situation mit Lächeln und Kooperation so weit emotional abgesenkt, dass man sachlich reden kann. Das sind sicherlich andere Situationen als Straftäter zu stellen, wobei Männer, die im Wahn vergewaltigen wollen auch nciht ohne sind, aber die häufigsten Probleme treten bei einfach Standardkontrollen auf, wenn Kontrollierte austicken. Und genau da liegt es massiv am Verhalten der Polizei.

Alle Polizisten, mit denen ich Kontakt hatte, haben sich korrekt verhalten. Einzig unsere berittene Polizei ist an Widerwärtigkeit und ausgelebter Staatsgewalt nicht zu überbieten. Ich, der friedfertigste und liebenswerteste Mensch, auch wenn das hier virtuell vielleicht nicht immer so rüber kommt , selbst ist wollte einmal so einen Deppen vom Pferd ziehen. Und wenn ich mir dann überlege, ich wäre ein sommerlich überhitzer Spätpupertierender, dann kracht es. Und da hilft DEESKALATION. Und das verlange ich von Polizisten, Und wenn ich dan so manche "Bullen" mit Stirnnacken sehe, die am liebsten erst schlagen und dann fragen, dann haben solche Polizisten nichts im Polizeidienst zu suchen. Das sind sehr wenige, aber die müssen weg. Meine Meinung


----------



## Andrej (27. August 2020)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Polizei auch anderes zu tun hat, als 2 Stunden mir einem Falschparker, darüber zu diskutieren, wieso er seinen Wagen aus der zweiten Reiche entfernen soll.
Zudem verschlimmert sich oftmals die Situation je länger die Diskusion dauert, da dann noch 40 Leute einer bestimmten Ethnie dazu kommen.
Wie soll die Polizei das Deeskalieren - einfach wegfahren? Bestimmte Leute müssen es halt auf die harte Weise lernen, dass es Regeln gibt. Dieses gilt für rechts, links und Ausländer ist mir egal.
Zur Zeit sind ja Leute die gegen die Coronaregeln verstoßen, dass Problem.

Dass Video ist aus dem Baltikum und ich glaube, damit wollte der Bürgermeister zeigen was mit Autos von Falschparkern passieren wird!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLKdz8Rg5Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## keinnick (27. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dan so manche "Bullen" mit Stirnnacken sehe, die am liebsten erst schlagen und dann fragen, dann haben solche Polizisten nichts im Polizeidienst zu suchen. Das sind sehr wenige, aber die müssen weg. Meine Meinung


Tolle Vorurteile, die Du da hast. Wenn ein Polizist gerne in die Muckibude geht (ich denke, das Wort, dass Du suchst ist "Stiernacken"?), dann sagt das noch lange nichts darüber aus, ob er geeignet für seinen Job ist, oder ob er gerne zuschlägt.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2020)

Der Verfassungsschutz hat nun auch mal klar Stellung bezogen:
Fall Kalbitz: Verfassungsschutz bestaetigt HDJ-Verdacht | tagesschau.de
Zwei Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Andreas Kalbitz | LTO.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz hat nun auch mal klar Stellung bezogen:
> Fall Kalbitz: Verfassungsschutz bestaetigt HDJ-Verdacht | tagesschau.de
> Zwei Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Andreas Kalbitz | LTO.de



Die Bilder haben doch schon ausgereicht, dazu noch seine Ausweichmanöver. Wer sich auf derartigen Veranstaltungen als Gast rumtreibt und mitmacht ist doch auch dabei, da kann der erzählen was er will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Tolle Vorurteile, die Du da hast.


Es müssen zwei Faktoren zusammen kommen. Lies den Text noch mal genau ....


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2020)

Wenn ein Polizist ein Schlägertyp ist, hat das aber nix mit nem Stiernacken zu tun.
Das beides in Zusammenhang zu bringen macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2020)

Na, wer sagt es denn, so gaaanz langsam tut sich etwas:
Corona-Krise: Polizei in Niedersachsen durchsucht Wohnung eines Kollegen - DER SPIEGEL



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Polizist ein Schlägertyp ist, hat das aber nix mit nem Stiernacken zu tun.
> Das beides in Zusammenhang zu bringen macht keinen Sinn.


Doch, weil der schmächtige kleine Polizist harmoser als sein Anaboliba überfluteter Kollege ist, der vor jeder Demonstrastion erst einmal Poppers einschmeist. Und ja, ich kenne genau solche Polizisten.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doch, weil der schmächtige kleine Polizist harmoser als sein Anaboliba überfluteter Kollege ist, der vor jeder Demonstrastion erst einmal Poppers einschmeist. Und ja, ich kenne genau solche Polizisten.



Wobei ersterer dafür schießwütig sein könnte. 



			
				https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/corona-krise-polizei-in-niedersachsen-durchsucht-wohnung-eines-kollegen-a-00000000-0002-0001-0000-000172728802 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Durchsuchung steht in Zusammenhang mit einem Disziplinarverfahren, das die Polizei Hannover eingeleitet hat. Strafrechtlich ist dem Beamten bislang offenbar nichts vorzuwerfen.


Aber interessant, dass eine Wohnungsdurchsuchung auch in einem Disziplinarverfahren angeordnet werden kann.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doch, weil der schmächtige kleine Polizist harmoser als sein Anaboliba überfluteter Kollege ist, der vor jeder Demonstrastion erst einmal Poppers einschmeist. Und ja, ich kenne genau solche Polizisten.


Was ein Blödsinn.
Aber muss dich ja ziemlich aufregen, sonst würdest du dich nicht so oft vertippen.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doch, weil der schmächtige kleine Polizist harmoser als sein Anaboliba überfluteter Kollege ist, der vor jeder Demonstrastion erst einmal Poppers einschmeist. Und ja, ich kenne genau solche Polizisten.



Der kleine Polizist holt eher den Gummiknüppel raus um ein Zeichen zu setzen als der Dwayne Johnson Verschnitt in Uniform.
Und ja, hab ich schon gesehen.


----------



## Eckism (28. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doch, weil der schmächtige kleine Polizist harmoser als sein Anaboliba überfluteter Kollege ist, der vor jeder Demonstrastion erst einmal Poppers einschmeist. Und ja, ich kenne genau solche Polizisten.



Als kleiner schmächtiger Typ kann ich Dir versichern...der große Stiernacken kann sich wehren...ich nicht, deswegen muss bei mir Sofort sitzen, wenn es zu einer Konfrontation kommt, was der anderen Person wahrscheinlich weniger Gut tut, als wenn der "Stiernacken" erstmal nur schlägt.

Ich bin absolut gegen Gewalt, aber bevor ich eine von irgendwem fange, würde ich auf den Kehlkopf schlagen, weil das stoppt in jedem Fall.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut gegen Gewalt, aber bevor ich eine von irgendwem fange, würde ich auf den Kehlkopf schlagen, weil das stoppt in jedem Fall.


Das kann aber tödlich enden.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut gegen Gewalt, aber bevor ich eine von irgendwem fange, würde ich auf den Kehlkopf schlagen, weil das stoppt in jedem Fall.



Du musst nur gut laufen können.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Fall Oury Jalloh: Gutachter werfen Behoerden schwere Fehler vor | tagesschau.de
Fall Oury Jalloh: Sonderbericht sieht Fehler von Polizei und Regierung |  LTO.de

Urteil: Bayerische Grenzpolizei in Teilen verfassungswidrig | BR24
Details, u.a. was nun genau gestrichen wurde siehe hier:
Bayerische Grenzpolizei: Keine Grenzpolizei-Befugnis | LTO.de

BMJV legt Gesetzentwurf zu Kindesmissbrauch vor | LTO.de
Nach dem Artikel von LTO wirkt der Gesetzentwurf durchaus stimmig und angemessen. Details müsste man dann mal im Gesetzentwurf nachlesen.


----------



## Eckism (28. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das kann aber tödlich enden.



Ist mir bewusst, aber ich sags mal so...ein zweites mal bräuchte  mich niemand schlagen...KO in der ersten Runden. Wenn ich richtig treffe, hat sich das Thema  erledigt, wenn nicht, beschäftigt es diese Person trotzdem erstmal  mindestens ne halbe Minute, die ich Vorsprung hätte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst nur gut laufen können.



Mit kurzen Beinen und wenig Ausdauer brauch ich das ohne Vorsprung gar nicht erst versuchen.


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2020)

Als Zentralratsvorsitzender der Träger eines Stiernackens möchte ich meiner Empörung darüber Ausdruck verleihen, dass wir aufgrund desselben mit exzessiver Gewaltanwendung in Verbindung mit der Einnahme anabolischer Steroide in Verbindung gebracht werden. Zahlreiche Stiernacken sind in ökologischer Freilandhaltung natürlich gewachsen und Gänseblümchen im Sonnenschein, was ihre Affekte angeht. Als Schöngeist im Körper eines Neandertalers möchte man nicht unter Generalverdacht gestellt werden!  

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung heraus würde ich erst einmal behaupten, dass bei zwei Personen vergleichbarer Mentalität diejenige mit kräftigerem Körperbau bei der Fixierung eines Verdächtigen *weniger* Gewalt anwenden muss. Diese dient letztendlich dazu, eine körperliche Überlegenheit herzustellen, die nicht bereits vorhanden ist.

Ansonsten hätte ich gerne eine repräsentative Auswertung, wie viele wegen Gewaltanwendung auffällig gewordene Ordnungshüter kräftige gebaut sind als der Durchschnitt ihrer Berufsgruppe.
Ausgehend von meinem Umfeld sind die kräftigen Typen nämlich tendenziell entspannter, weil sie sich sicherer fühlen und selbstsicher sind. Sie müssen ihr Ego nicht damit aufpolieren, Dominanz über exzessive Gewaltanwendung herzustellen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus persönlicher Erfahrung heraus würde ich erst einmal behaupten, dass bei zwei Personen vergleichbarer Mentalität diejenige mit kräftigerem Körperbau bei der Fixierung eines Verdächtigen *weniger* Gewalt anwenden muss. Diese dient letztendlich dazu, eine körperliche Überlegenheit herzustellen, die nicht bereits vorhanden ist.



Wobei ich da andere Aussagen der Polizei zum Thema Frauenanteil in der BePo kenne. 
Wenn sich zwei Typen gegenüberstehen, die sich prügeln wollen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass die sich prügeln. 
Eine Frau wird da eher deeskalieren und im Fall der Fälle stehen immer noch zwei kräftig gebaute Kollegen neben/hinter ihr.

Edit:

Behörden prüfen Auftritte von Polizisten bei Corona-Demonstration_15:55 Uhr_
Die Auftritte von drei bayerischen Polizisten bei der Demonstration gegen die Corona-Auflagen in Berlin könnten ein Nachspiel haben. Nach Angaben von Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann werden sie von den Polizeipräsidien dienstaufsichtlich sehr genau geprüft. Es handele sich dabei nicht um private Auftritte. Im Internet wurden Fotos verbreitet, die drei Polizisten als Redner bei der Großdemonstration zeigen sollen.
Die SPD im bayerischen Landtag forderte eine umfassende Aufklärung. "Polizisten außer Dienst und auch noch im Ruhestand unterliegen der Treuepflicht und müssen bei politischer Betätigung die notwendige Mäßigung und Zurückhaltung zeigen", sagte Herrmann. Insbesondere wenn es sich um Reichsbürgerideologie handele oder wenn der Betreffende im extremistischen Milieu anzusiedeln sei, würden alle Hebel für harte Sanktionen in Bewegung gesetzt. Hier habe die Meinungsfreiheit von Polizisten - auch im Ruhestand - klare Grenzen.

Corona-Liveblog zum Nachlesen: Mehr als 5000 Neuinfektionen in Frankreich | tagesschau.de


----------



## Slezer (31. August 2020)

Habt ihr gesehen wie die Polizei mit Schlagstöcken vor den Nazis rumgewedelt haben? Hat nur noch gefehlt das sie drauf geschlagen haben


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> _15:55 Uhr_
> Die Auftritte von drei bayerischen Polizisten bei der Demonstration gegen die Corona-Auflagen in Berlin könnten ein Nachspiel haben. Nach Angaben von Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann werden sie von den Polizeipräsidien dienstaufsichtlich sehr genau geprüft. Es handele sich dabei nicht um private Auftritte. Im Internet wurden Fotos verbreitet, die drei Polizisten als Redner bei der Großdemonstration zeigen sollen.
> Die SPD im bayerischen Landtag forderte eine umfassende Aufklärung. "Polizisten außer Dienst und auch noch im Ruhestand unterliegen der Treuepflicht und müssen bei politischer Betätigung die notwendige Mäßigung und Zurückhaltung zeigen", sagte Herrmann. Insbesondere wenn es sich um Reichsbürgerideologie handele oder wenn der Betreffende im extremistischen Milieu anzusiedeln sei, würden alle Hebel für harte Sanktionen in Bewegung gesetzt. *Hier habe die Meinungsfreiheit von Polizisten - auch im Ruhestand - klare Grenzen*.
> 
> Corona-Liveblog zum Nachlesen: Mehr als 5000 Neuinfektionen in Frankreich | tagesschau.de



Eine "Meinungsfreiheit mit Grenzen" ist ja keine Meinungsfreiheit...mal davon Abgesehen, was die Polizisten/Ex-Polizisten da erzählen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2020)

Unsere Meinungsfreiehit unterliegt seit jeher Grenzen. Sollte man auch wissen.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Eine "Meinungsfreiheit mit Grenzen" ist ja keine Meinungsfreiheit...mal davon Abgesehen, was die Polizisten/Ex-Polizisten da erzählen.



Staatsdiener können in Ihren Grundrechten eingeschränkt werden.
Soldaten z.b. nach §17a GG - z.b. im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit.

Zudem stehen Polizisten in einem öffentlich-rechtliches Dienst- und Treueverhältnis - das bei den Aussagen der Polizisten wohl zweifellos missachtet wurde.
BMI  -  Lexikon - B - Beamtenverhaeltnis

D.h. ein Polizist kann nicht alles sagen, auch wenn er glaubt, dies sei durch die Meinungsfreiheit abgedeckt. Damit beweist er lediglich, in seiner Ausbildung nicht aufgepasst zu haben.


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Unsere Meinungsfreiehit unterliegt seit jeher Grenzen. Sollte man auch wissen.



Deine vielleicht, meine nicht...man darf zwar alles sagen, aber  nicht alles machen. Ob das jetzt gut ankommt oder nicht, sei mal dahin  gestellt.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Staatsdiener können in Ihren Grundrechten eingeschränkt werden.
> Soldaten z.b. nach §17a GG - z.b. im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit.
> 
> Zudem stehen Polizisten in einem öffentlich-rechtliches Dienst- und Treueverhältnis - das bei den Aussagen der Polizisten wohl zweifellos missachtet wurde.
> ...



Ja gut, wenn man gegen seinen Arbeitgeber/ehmaligen Arbeitgeber wettert kommt das ja generell nicht gut an, sobald er das mitbekommt.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Deine vielleicht, meine nicht...man darf zwar alles sagen, aber  nicht alles machen. Ob das jetzt gut ankommt oder nicht, sei mal dahin  gestellt.



Na, wenn du zu einer Straftat aufrufst, kommt das auf jeden Fall nicht gut an und das kann dann auch Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen.
Meinungsfreiheit ist eins der höchsten Güter einer Demokratie und natürlich muss man das verteidigen, aber kritisch muss man so oder so immer sein.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Deine vielleicht, meine nicht...man darf zwar alles sagen, aber  nicht alles machen. Ob das jetzt gut ankommt oder nicht, sei mal dahin  gestellt.



Da herrscht ein Missverständnis:

Art 5 GG - Einzelnorm



> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> (2)_* Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.*_


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na, wenn du zu einer Straftat aufrufst, kommt  das auf jeden Fall nicht gut an und das kann dann auch Konsequenzen nach  sich ziehen.
> Meinungsfreiheit ist eins der höchsten Güter einer Demokratie und  natürlich muss man das verteidigen, aber kritisch muss man so oder so  immer sein.



Da tust du etwas "du rufst dazu auf", das ist dann schon keine  Meinung mehr...da kann man noch so viele "Meiner Meinung nach..." davor  sagen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Da herrscht ein Missverständnis:
> 
> Art 5 GG - Einzelnorm



Keine Ahnung, was ihr für krankhafte, gestörte oder perv... Meinungen ihr habt/kennt...ich fühle mich nicht eingeschränkt...


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Solange du keinen Beleidigst, oder Volksverhetzung verbreitest, wirst du da auch nicht viel merken. 
Erst, wenn du so etwas machst und damit die Grenzen des Strafrechtes und damit auch der Meinungsfreiheit überschreitest, wirst du es in Form eines Strafverfahrens merken.

Das ist ja das mit den die Typen die ständig Lügenpresse rufen, meinen es gäbe keine Meinungsfreiheit. Aber interessanterweise wird ihre Meinung dann sogar gefilmt und im ÖR gezeigt. 




Eckism schrieb:


> Ja gut, wenn man gegen seinen Arbeitgeber/ehmaligen Arbeitgeber wettert kommt das ja generell nicht gut an, sobald er das mitbekommt.



Wie schon von Hoffgang verlinkt:


hoffgang schrieb:


> Zudem stehen Polizisten in einem öffentlich-rechtliches Dienst- und Treueverhältnis - das bei den Aussagen der Polizisten wohl zweifellos missachtet wurde.
> BMI - Lexikon - B - Beamtenverhaeltnis



Polizisten und Beamte im allgemeinen haben sich für die Freiheitlich Demokratische Grundordnung aktiv einzusetzen. Das ist Bedingung um überhaupt ins Beamtenverhältnis zu kommen. 
Aber auch so gilt im öffentlichen Dienst diese Plicht. Selbst wenn man nur als Student einen Hilfjob an einer öffentlichen Hochschule hat. 



			
				https://www.haufe.de/oeffentlicher-dienst/tvoed-office-professional/allgemeine-pflichten-3-politische-treuepflicht-41-satz2-bt-v_idesk_PI13994_HI1436667.html schrieb:
			
		

> Nach § 41 Satz 2 TVöD ist der Beschäftigte verpflichtet, sich durch sein gesamtes Verhalten zur freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung im Sinne des Grundgesetzes zu bekennen.


Allgemeine Pflichten / 3 Politische Treuepflicht (SS 41 Satz 2 BT-V) | TVoeD Office Professional | OEffentlicher Dienst | Haufe


> Die politische Treuepflicht gebietet Loyalität gegenüber dem Staat und seiner geltenden Verfassungsordnung. Sie ist, auch soweit sie im Wege einer Verfassungsänderung veränderbar ist, zu bejahen und dies nicht bloß verbal, sondern insbesondere in der beruflichen Tätigkeit dadurch, dass der Beschäftigte die bestehenden verfassungsrechtlichen und gesetzlichen Vorschriften beachtet und erfüllt und sein Amt aus dem Geist dieser Vorschriften heraus führt. Die politische Treuepflicht &#8211; Staats- und Verfassungstreue &#8211; fordert mehr als nur eine formal konkrete, im Übrigen uninteressierte, kühle, distanzierte Haltung gegenüber Staat und Verfassung; sie fordert vom Beschäftigten, dass er sich von Gruppen und Bestrebungen distanziert, die diesen Staat, seine verfassungsmäßigen Organe und die geltende Verfassungsordnung aktiv angreifen, bekämpfen und diffamieren und insbesondere, dass er seinerseits nicht den Staat, in dessen Dienst er steht, und seine Verfassungsordnung angreift.



==> Der aktive Angriff war mit dem Sturm der Nazis auf den Reichstag gegeben und die Diffamierung fand schon vorher statt. 




			
				Tarifvertrag für den öffentlichen Dienst (TVöD) schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 41 - Allgemeine Pflichten*
> Die im Rahmen des Arbeitsvertrages geschuldete Leistung ist gewissenhaft und ordnungsgemäß auszuführen. Beschäftigte des Bundes und anderer Arbeitgeber, in deren Aufgabenbereichen auch hoheitliche Tätigkeiten wahrgenommen werden, müssen sich durch ihr gesamtes Verhalten zur freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung im Sinne des Grundgesetzes bekennen.


https://www.bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/...ege/tvoed-bt-v.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=6


*Edit:*
In Bayern scheint das mit der Verfassungstreue anscheinend besonders erst genommen zu werden. Da muss man bei der FH Regensburg nicht nur folgende Erklärung abgeben als studentische Hilfskraft / Tutor: 


			
				PDF schrieb:
			
		

> *Erklärung *
> Auf Grund der mir übergebenen Belehrung über die Pflicht zur Verfassungstreue im öffentlichen Dienst erkläre ich hiermit ausdrücklich, dass ich die darin genannten Grundsätze der freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung im Sinn des Grundgesetzes bejahe und dass ich bereit bin, mich jederzeit durch mein gesamtes Verhalten zu der freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung im Sinn des Grundgesetzes zu bekennen und für deren Erhaltung einzutreten. Ich versichere ausdrücklich, dass ich Bestrebungen, die gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung oder gegen eines ihrer oben genannten, grundlegenden Prinzipien gerichtet sind, nicht unterstütze und auch nicht Mitglied einer hiergegen gerichteten Organisation bin oder war. Von dem mir übergebenen Verzeichnis von Organisationen verfassungsfeindlicher Zielsetzung habe ich Kenntnis genommen. Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass ich bei falschen, unvollständigen oder fehlenden Angaben im Einstellungsverfahren damit rechnen muss, dass ich nicht eingestellt werde oder eine erfolgte Einstellung zurückgenommen wird, bzw. dass der Arbeitsvertrag angefochten wird, dass ich bei einem Verstoß gegen diese Dienst- und Treuepflichten mit der Entfernung aus dem Dienst bzw. mit einer außerordentlichen Kündigung rechnen muss.



Sondern man mus vorher auch aktiv angeben, in welchen verfassungsfeindlichen Organisationen man aktiv war.
https://www.oth-regensburg.de/filea...tung/personal/Tutor_Erstantrag_Maerz_2016.pdf


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Solange du keinen Beleidigst, oder Volksverhetzung verbreitest, wirst du da auch nicht viel merken.
> Erst, wenn du so etwas machst und damit die Grenzen des Strafrechtes und damit auch der Meinungsfreiheit überschreitest, wirst du es in Form eines Strafverfahrens merken.
> 
> Das ist ja das mit den die Typen die ständig Lügenpresse rufen, meinen es gäbe keine Meinungsfreiheit. Aber interessanterweise wird ihre Meinung dann sogar gefilmt und im ÖR gezeigt.



Die Typen haben keine Ahnung, wie es sich in einer Diktatur wirklich lebt. Die sollten froh sein, dass sie hier in Deutschland ihren Schwachsinn öffentlich verbreiten dürfen.
Woanders wären sie schon längst in einem Loch verschwunden.


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2020)

Beleidigen und Volksverhetzen...sowas mache ich nicht.
Ich bin aber rassistisch veranlagt, weil ich weiterhin Mohrenköpfe/Ne*erküsse anstatt "maximal pikmentierte Schaumstoffdingsbumsteile" esse und lieber Zigeunersoße statt "Soße ohne festen Wohnsitz" an meine Bratwurst mache.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2020)

Du kannst statt Zigeunersoße auch Paprikasoße sagen.
Und Schaumküsse sollte man sowieso meiden, da sonst auch schnell Diabetes 2 mit ins Haus zieht.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin aber rassistisch veranlagt, weil ich weiterhin Mohrenköpfe/Ne*erküsse anstatt "maximal pikmentierte Schaumstoffdingsbumsteile" esse und lieber Zigeunersoße statt "Soße ohne festen Wohnsitz" an meine Bratwurst mache.



Ist ein  Unterschied, ob du das zu Hause am Tisch sagst oder öffentlich auf einer Bühne.


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst statt Zigeunersoße auch Paprikasoße sagen.
> Und Schaumküsse sollte man sowieso meiden, da sonst auch schnell Diabetes 2 mit ins Haus zieht.



Nene, jeden Sche*ß mach ich auch nicht mit...
Ne*erküsse saug ich ja nicht täglich Kiloweise in mich rein, aber ab und zu muss das sein.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Der Verfassungschutz scheint mal wieder versagt zu haben. 
Rechtsextreme am Bundestag: Die Gefahr unterschaetzt? | tagesschau.de


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was ihr für krankhafte, gestörte oder perv... Meinungen ihr habt/kennt...ich fühle mich nicht eingeschränkt...


Interessant an was du gleich denkst.
Wenn ich von jemanden denke dass er ein Ar****och ist, ist das kein Problem.
Sage ich ihm das ins Gesicht, ist es eine Beleidigung.
Das Gleiche gilt auch für Wörter wie Nazi etc.
Das kann schnell mal richtig teuer werden.


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist ein  Unterschied, ob du das zu Hause am Tisch sagst oder öffentlich auf einer Bühne.


Ich halte vom Begriff "Negerkuss" auch nichts, aber ist das öffentliche Äußern neuerdings strafbar?


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Volksverhetzung ist immer öffentlich. Das gehört zum Tatbestand dazu.


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2020)

Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage in Hinblick auf "Zigeunersauce" oder "Negerkuss". Ist die öffentliche Äußerung nun strafbar, ja oder nein? Dass beides verpönt ist, ist mir klar. Aber wie Du daraus jetzt auf Volksverhetzung kommst, darfst Du gerne mal erklären.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Hängt wie immer vom Kontext ab. 

OLG Köln: Auch Verunglimpfung von Frauen kann Volksverhetzung sein | LTO.de


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Gleiche gilt auch für Wörter wie Nazi etc.
> Das kann schnell mal richtig teuer werden.



Immer vorausgesetzt, die jeweilige Bezeichnung ist nicht zutreffend.
Zwar hat meines Wissens noch nie ein Gericht befunden, dass der Kläger tatsächlich ein Arschloch wäre und mithin durch die Bezeichnung als solches nicht beleidigt worden sei, aber man darf durchaus den Einen oder Anderen als rechtsextrem bezeichnen.

Am "Nazi stört mich hauptsächlich der inflationäre Gebrauch für Personen, die nicht in erster Linie Nazis sind, wenn sie denn überhaupt welche sind.
Ich persönlich bin bestrebt, dann Bezeichnungen zu verwenden, die im diffusen Kosmos von Rechten, Identitären, Impfgegnern, Esoterikern und Verschwörungstheoretikern als kleinster gemeinsamer Nenner zutreffend sind, also zum Beispiel "Vollpfosten".


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2020)

Ich bin da bei Pappnasen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Mal wieder die Online-Durchsuchung und Vorratsdatenspeicherung. 
Gesetzentwurf: Haertere Strafen fuer Kindesmissbrauch | tagesschau.de
BMJV legt Gesetzentwurf zu Kindesmissbrauch vor | LTO.de

Während die Onlinedurchsuchung beim Verbreiten von Kipo durchaus nachvollziehbar ist, um bei unbekannten Tätern, dessen Identität oder weitere Opfer anhand der gespeicherten Dateien zu ermitteln, erschließt sich mir der Nutzen beim Missbrauch nicht. Denn dort ist der Täter allgemein dem Opfer bekannt und kommt regelmäßig aus dem engsten Familien- und Bekanntenkreis.  Welche Ermittlungserfolge kann da also eine Onlinedurchsuchung bieten, die mit einer klassischen Hausdurchsuchung nicht möglich sind?


_____________________________________________________________________________

Edit:

Zumindest hat die Politik auf die Vorfälle am Wochenende nun schon erste Konsequenzen folgen lassen. Seit heute müssen alle Waffenbesitzer vom Verfassungsschutz überprüft werden. 

*Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes*

Das Dritte Waffenrechtsänderungsgesetz (3. WaffRÄndG) bringt weitreichende Veränderungen mit sich. So müssen die Behörden ab September immer beim Verfassungsschutz nachfragen, ob der Antragsteller als Extremist bekannt ist, bevor sie eine Waffenerlaubnis vergeben. Sind Personen Mitglied einer verfassungsfeindlichen Vereinigung, werden sie als waffenrechtlich unzuverlässig eingestuft - auch wenn es eine nicht verbotene Vereinigung ist.

Um die Rückverfolgbarkeit sämtlicher Schusswaffen zu ermöglichen, wurde das Nationale Waffenregister umstrukturiert. Der gesamte Lebenszyklus einer Waffe soll - von Herstellung bis Unbrauchbarmachung - dokumentiert werden. Daher gelten nun auch Meldepflichten für Waffenhersteller und -händler.

Die zulässige Größe von Magazinen bei bestimmten Schusswaffen wird begrenzt. Alle fünf Jahre müssen Waffenbesitzer nun zudem nachweisen, dass sie immer noch ein "Bedürfnis" haben, eine Waffe zu besitzen - also zum Beispiel auf die Jagd gehen oder als Sportschützen aktiv sind. Für Sportschützen gibt es dabei eine Erleichterung. Sie müssen nach der zweiten Überprüfung nach zehn Jahren nur noch nachweisen, dass sie weiterhin Mitglied in einem Schießsportverein sind.

Neu ab September: Kinderbonus, Waffenrecht, Maskenkontrolle im Zug | MDR.DE

___________________________________________________

Edit2:

Bayrischer Verwaltungsgerichtshof: Polizist tankt auf Staatskosten und verliert Pension | LTO.de


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2020)

Krawalle in Leipzig: Vermummte greifen Polizei an | tagesschau.de

Soviel zur Gewalt gegenüber Polizisten. Und völliger Respektlosigkeit.


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2020)

Was soll man dazu sagen? Auf der Querdenken Demo haben die größten Idioten die man in diesem Land kennt die Polizei nicht so angegangen.


----------



## hoffgang (5. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen? Auf der Querdenken Demo haben die größten Idioten die man in diesem Land kennt die Polizei nicht so angegangen.



Warum liest man bei solchen Nachrichten immer relativierende Kommentare anderer Ereignisse?


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Warum liest man bei solchen Nachrichten immer relativierende Kommentare anderer Ereignisse?



Das ist nicht relativierend (wie liest du das überhaupt???), das ist besorgniserregend. 
Wenn es hart auf hart kommt muss sichergestellt sein, dass es eine breite Front gegen Rechts gibt und das funktioniert nicht, wenn es solche Ausschreitungen von Links gegen die Polizei gibt und sich Rechts gleichzeitig als
Freunde der Polizei darstellt.


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen? Auf der Querdenken Demo haben die größten Idioten die man in diesem Land kennt die Polizei nicht so angegangen.



Das ist nur sehr bedingt vergleichbar, da es in Leipzig aufgrund der Räumungen einen *unmittelbaren* Konflikt zwischen Ordnungskräften und Hausbesetzern gibt, der sich bei solchen Gelegenheiten entlädt. Das Problem dahinter ist *konkret*, nämlich der aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen forcierte Leerstand und Herabwirtschaften prinzipiell bewohnbarer Objekte, während gleichzeitig Mangel an bezahlbarem Wohnraum herrscht - sprich, es gibt eine echte Notsituation, nicht nur gefühltes Unbehagen mit der Politik.
Die Polizei macht darin zwar auch nur das, wozu sie von Rechts wegen verpflichtet ist, wird jedoch als Erfüllungsgehilfe der Immobilienhaie wahrgenommen, weil die Politik *tatsächlich* dabei versagt, einen Mittelweg zwischen den berechtigten Interessen zu finden.
Zudem spielt sich das Ganze vor der Haustür der Teilnehmer in einem sozialen Brennpunkt ab, nicht im Berliner Regierungsviertel.

Bei der Querdenken-Demo ist die Mischung aus Partikularinteressen, die eher grob einer gemeinsamen Linie folgen. Dort gibt es von nur wenigen Teilnehmern einen direkten Konflikt mit der Polizei, stattdessen jedoch ein weites Bestreben, sie auf die eigene Seite zu ziehen.
Aber frag' mal die drei einsamen Streiter vor dem Reichstag, ob sie sich bedroht gefühlt haben. Nur weil dort aufgrund der baulichen Situation und umfassender Vorkontrollen nichts zum Schmeißen zur Hand war, heißt nicht, dass es nicht auch zu Übergriffen gekommen wäre, hätten sich die "Reichstagsstürmer" im Heimvorteil gewähnt und die Mittel zur Hand gehabt.

Für die Bewertung ist aus meiner Sicht auch entscheidend, dass sich in Leipzig andere Teilnehmer der Proteste *direkt* an sie Randalierer gewandt haben, sie mögen doch bitte verschwinden und den Protest nicht mit Gewalt überziehen.
Wo war diese klare Distanzierung vom extremistischen Beigemenge in Berlin, obwohl man sich dort als Bürger noch nicht einmal gegen klar gewaltbereite Vermummte mit Wurfgeschossen positionieren musste?

So sehr ich auch Ausschreitungen, Angriffe auf Polizisten und Randale missbillige, fällt es mir doch einfacher, Sympathien für Menschen zu haben, die tatsächlich befürchten müssen, bald kein Dach mehr über dem Kopf zu haben, und bei denen sich die Moderaten klar gegen eine Kaperung ihres Anliegens durch Radikale positionieren.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> So sehr ich auch Ausschreitungen, Angriffe auf Polizisten und Randale missbillige, fällt es mir doch einfacher, Sympathien für Menschen zu haben, die tatsächlich befürchten müssen, bald kein Dach mehr über dem Kopf zu haben, und bei denen sich die Moderaten klar gegen eine Kaperung ihres Anliegens durch Radikale positionieren.


Die bekommen von mir keine Symphatien wer die Polizei angereift und randaliert und öffentliches Eigentum zerstört.
Wenn man nach deiner Argumentation geht hört es sich für mich fast wie eine Rechtfertigung an.
Demnach müsste quasi alle Harz IV - und Grundsicherungsempfänger auf die Straße gehen und randalieren.
Weil es ihnen finanziell nicht so gut geht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die bekommen von mir keine Symphatien wer die Polizei angereift und randaliert und öffentliches Eigentum zerstört.
> Wenn man nach deiner Argumentation geht hört es sich für mich fast wie eine Rechtfertigung an.
> Demnach müsste quasi alle Harz IV - und Grundsicherungsempfänger auf die Straße gehen und randalieren.
> Weil es ihnen finanziell nicht so gut geht.


Es gibt zwar keine Kausalität, aber eine Korrelation.
Personen mit viel Geld sind in der Regel zufriedener und zufriedene Personen randalieren seltener.
Oder hat schonmal jemand Manager randalieren gesehen?


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar keine Kausalität, aber eine Korrelation.
> Personen mit viel Geld sind in der Regel zufriedener und zufriedene Personen randalieren seltener.
> Oder hat schonmal jemand Manager randalieren gesehen?


Das ist klar. Aber keine Rechtfertigung für Gewalt.

Die können ja friedlich demonstrieren.


----------



## tdi-fan (6. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen? Auf der Querdenken Demo haben die größten Idioten die man in diesem Land kennt die Polizei nicht so angegangen.



Weil diese Leute nur Blender sind. Erst große Fresse, und wenn es dann kurz vor ernst wird, ziehen sie ihren Schwanz ein bis ins Körperinnere.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Oder hat schonmal jemand Manager randalieren gesehen?



Die brauchen nicht randalieren. die haben die Direkt Nummer zu Merkel.
Immerhin hat unsere schlichte Persönlichkeit den Geburtstag von Ackermann im Kanzleramt gehalten.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist nur sehr bedingt vergleichbar, da es in Leipzig aufgrund der Räumungen einen *unmittelbaren* Konflikt zwischen Ordnungskräften und Hausbesetzern gibt, der sich bei solchen Gelegenheiten entlädt..


Das ist schon klar, aber gefühlt sieht man bei Demos von Rechten sehr viel weniger Aggression gegen die Polizei.
Ich will denen das gar nicht positiv auslegen, die wollen die Polizei auf ihrer Seite haben wenn sie mal das System stürzen wollen.
Nur als Polizist ist die Lage so: Dumme Parolen kann man überhören, Steine die auf einen fliegen nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, aber gefühlt sieht man bei Demos von Rechten sehr viel weniger Aggression gegen die Polizei.



Weil es auch umgekehrt weniger Aggression gegen Rechte gibt. Wo waren denn die Wasserwerfer in  Berlin um die aufgelöste Demo schnell aufzulösen?


----------



## Kelemvor (6. September 2020)

Gruppe S. und die Polizei. Auf dem rechten Auge blind? 



> Auch gegen Thorsten W. ist das Polizeipräsidium Hamm jetzt weiter vorgegangen: Die Behörde widerrief die Waffenbesitzkarte, die sie ihm 2003 ausgestellt hatte und sprach ein Waffenverbot gegen W. aus. Gegen beide Entscheidungen klagt W. bereits vor dem Verwaltungsgericht. Allerdings kennen seine Vorgesetzten jetzt auch das, was er auf Facebook und dem Netzwerk V-Kontakte unter Pseudonym gepostet haben soll: Eine Aufforderung an Polizisten, ihre Dienstwaffe gegen "Gesindel" einzusetzen etwa. Oder die Aussage, man müsse auch mal Terroranschläge verüben - auch mit unbeteiligten Toten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil es auch umgekehrt weniger Aggression gegen Rechte gibt. Wo waren denn die Wasserwerfer in  Berlin um die aufgelöste Demo schnell aufzulösen?


Die Wasserwerfer funktionieren rein technisch nur gegen Linke. Gegen Rechte kann man die nicht einsetzen, so berichtet zumindest die Fachpresse
Berliner Polizei verfuegt nur ueber Wasserwerfer, die gegen Linke eingesetzt werden koennen


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2020)

Nun wir wissen wie Hamburg beim G20 Gipfel aussah und wie Berlin bei der Queerdenken Demo.

Nun, Nazis morden halt lieber heimlich und Linke werfen Steine bei Demos. Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass ersteres zwar deutlich schlimmer ist, letzteres aber die erschreckenderen Bilder fürs TV abgibt.


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Gruppe S. und die Polizei. Auf dem rechten Auge blind?
> 
> 
> > Auch gegen Thorsten W. ist das Polizeipräsidium Hamm jetzt weiter vorgegangen: Die Behörde widerrief die Waffenbesitzkarte, die sie ihm 2003 ausgestellt hatte und sprach ein Waffenverbot gegen W. aus. Gegen beide Entscheidungen klagt W. bereits vor dem Verwaltungsgericht. Allerdings kennen seine Vorgesetzten jetzt auch das, was er auf Facebook und dem Netzwerk V-Kontakte unter Pseudonym gepostet haben soll: Eine Aufforderung an Polizisten, ihre Dienstwaffe gegen "Gesindel" einzusetzen etwa. Oder die Aussage, man müsse auch mal Terroranschläge verüben - auch mit unbeteiligten Toten.



Wobei er anscheinend kein richtiger Polizist war und keine eigene Dienstwaffe hatte, sondern nur für Papierkram zuständig war.

Aber so offensichtlich wie seine rechtsextreme Haltung bei dem war, kann da keiner sagen, er hätte es nicht gewusst.


----------



## Eckism (7. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Wasserwerfer funktionieren rein technisch nur gegen Linke. Gegen Rechte kann man die nicht einsetzen, so berichtet zumindest die Fachpresse
> Berliner Polizei verfuegt nur ueber Wasserwerfer, die gegen Linke eingesetzt werden koennen



Linksextremisten zündeln halt gern, da kommen Wasserwerfer wie gerufen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei er anscheinend kein richtiger Polizist war und keine eigene Dienstwaffe hatte, sondern nur für Papierkram zuständig war.
> 
> Aber so offensichtlich wie seine rechtsextreme Haltung bei dem war, kann da keiner sagen, er hätte es nicht gewusst.



Nicht nur Anscheindend.

Das es keiner gewusst hat wird aber auch nicht gesagt, wenn es auch Aktenvermerke gab. Das war einfach Führungsversagen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2020)

Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Hier sind mit öffentlichen Quellen, wohl wahrscheinlich öffentliche Reden und Internetinhalte gemeint. Letztere werden ja eh bei Facebook, Twitter etc. gespeichert. 








						LfV-Sachsen darf Daten zu AfD-Abgeordneten speichern
					

Der sächsische Verfassungsschutz darf einige Daten von AfD-Abgeordneten und mutmaßliche Bezüge zum rechtsextremistischen Flügel speichern.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DAU_0815 (16. September 2020)

Ich scrolle mich gerade durch dieses Hardwareforum und finde dieses spannende Thema mit vielen Links zu Einzeltaten, die mich in Summe zweifeln lassen. Das passt alles zu dem, was ich gerade in den Nachrichten hörte:








						Rechtsextremismus
					

Rechtsextremismus




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Das ist nicht mehr komisch, was hier im Land passiert.


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mehr komisch, was hier im Land passiert.


Der Blick in die Vergangenheit verrät, dass es nicht schlimmer wird. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, aber jetzt sehen es alle.
Was nicht schlecht ist, dagegen muss vorgegangen werden, aber es wird nicht schlimmer.


----------



## DKK007 (19. September 2020)

Woher willst du das wissen?
Noch nie hatten rechtsextreme Parteien wie die AfD so viele Stimmen. Die Zahl der Rechtsextremen hat also deutlich zugenommen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2020)

Weil du deine Einstellungen für die du heute die AfD brauchst damals ohne Probleme in der Union ausleben konntest.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil du deine Einstellungen für die du heute die AfD brauchst damals ohne Probleme in der Union ausleben konntest.



Das ist absoluter Blödsinn!
Du konntest das bei der DVU und den Republikaner, aber du konntest 90% des AfD Progarmms nicht bei der Union ausleben, das ist echt Geschichtsfälschung!

Ich habe diese manipulativen Vergleiche echt satt, auch wenn die Union nach außen hin stark gegen Einwanderung in den 1990ern politik gemacht hat, kann sich jeder die Zahlen aus dem Balkan ansehen, wenn dann immer noch einer diesen Schwachsinn behauptet sollte, müssten man dann mal Argumente bringen, denn die Union hat sich letztendlich immer an das (Asyl) Gesetz gehalten und damals gab es noch nicht Dublin und Schengen.
Das einzige was man der Union vorwerfen kann, war 1999 der Wahlkampf gegen die doppelte Staatsabgehörogkeit, aber das reicht noch lange nicht, sie mit der AfD gleichzusetzen!

Dazu kommt eine glasklare Politik der AfD gegen das GG und den Parlamentarismus,  wann hat sich die Union jemals nicht zum GG und zur parlamentarischen Demokratie bekannt? Sind Unionsanhänger 1998  mit Galgen für Schröder und Fischer auf die Straße gegangenr? Wollte die Union jemals direkte Demokratie und Volksbefragungen einführen? Hat man bei der Union jemals von einem Umsturz gesprochen?

Dieses in Schutz nehmen der AfD Wähler und Relativierung mit solchen schwachsinnigen Vergleichen, ist nicht nur gefährlich, sondern in erster Linie Fake News.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du konntest das bei der DVU und den Republikaner, aber du konntest 90% des AfD Progarmms nicht bei der Union ausleben, das ist echt Geschichtsfälschung!


Also findest du nicht, dass Menschen wie Steinbach nicht besser zur AfD passen aber eine halbe Ewigkeit in der Union waren? Oder was ist mit Maaßen, den selbst Horst nicht mehr halten konnte? Geht das heute noch in der Union?
Außerdem hab ich nicht unbedingt von Rechtsextremen gesprochen sondern eher von Beinhart Konservativen. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dieses in Schutz nehmen der AfD Wähler und Relativierung mit solchen schwachsinnigen Vergleichen, ist nicht nur gefährlich, sondern in erster Linie Fake News.


Das nimmt AfD Wähler gar nicht in Schutz, überhaupt nicht. 
Man kann ja scheinbar annehmen, dass das Wählerpotenzial für eine Partei wie die AfD vor 40 Jahren auch nicht anders war als heute, aber NPD und Co hatten nie den Erfolg der AfD. Wo waren die Wähler mit diesen Ansichten denn dann?
Bei der Union natürlich und das hat FJS auch noch eindeutig klar gemacht mit der Aussage, dass es keine Partei Rechts der Union geben darf.

Du darfst ja nicht vergessen, dass die Union nicht bloß der Nachfolger der KZP ist sondern auch praktisch die gesamte Deutsche Rechte die nicht überzeugte Nazis waren nach dem Krieg als Wähler übernommen hat.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann ja scheinbar annehmen, dass das Wählerpotenzial für eine Partei wie die AfD vor 40 Jahren auch nicht anders war als heute, aber NPD und Co hatten nie den Erfolg der AfD. Wo waren die Wähler mit diesen Ansichten denn dann?



Vor 40 Jahren gab es noch keine sozialen Medien und erst recht keine Filterblase, dazu warst du gesellschftlich in jeder Gemeinde, kleineren Stadt und jeglichem Vereinsleben egal wo, erledigt, wenn man dich als NPD, DVU oder Republikaner Sympathisanten ausgemacht hat. Die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz war wesentlich niedriger, bis zur Ausgrenzung, deshalb konnte sich auch Niemand für NPD, DVU und Republikaner engagieren, ohne sich sozial und gesellschaftlich ins Abseits zu stellen.
Das ist heute mit der AfD leider etwas anders, vor allen dingen im Osten
Mir ist letztendlich scheissegal wo diese Wähler waren (Nichtwähler, NPD, DVU, Republikaner), wenn sie CDU gewählt haben sollten, haben sie das GG und die parlamentarische Demokratie gewählt, und es gab so gut wie keine Leute, bei der Union, die AfD Ansichten in Parlamenten vertreten haben, im Gegensatz zur AfD und den oben aufgezählten Parteien.

Steinbach fällt in dem Moment als Konservative durch, wenn sie sich mit Rechtsextremisten gemein macht, bei Maaßen plus Werteunion ist das in Teilen oder ganz ebenfalls so, weil er/sie für Unions und AfD Koalitionen eintritt/eintreten. Zeige mir mal vor 40 Jahren Unionsmitglieder , die mit NPD, DVU oder Republikaner koalieren wollten und komme  mir nicht mit Hamburg und Schill.


----------



## DKK007 (19. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mir ist letztendlich scheissegal wo diese Wähler waren (Nichtwähler, NPD, DVU, Republikaner), wenn sie CDU gewählt haben sollten, haben sie das GG und die parlamentarische Demokratie gewählt, und es gab so gut wie keine Leute, bei der Union, die AfD Ansichten in Parlamenten vertreten haben, im Gegensatz zur AfD und den oben aufgezählten Parteien.



Sehe ich auch so. Die Masse an öffentlicher Volksverhetzung, zum Teil auch in den Parlamenten, gab es früher nicht.


BTT:








						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Im Fall des unter Terrorverdacht stehenden Soldaten aus Neubrandenburg gibt es nach Recherchen des ARD-Magazins "Kontraste" neue Erkenntnisse. Der Mann soll konkrete Morddrohungen ausgesprochen haben.








						Sicherheitsfirma Asgaard: Rechtes Netzwerk mit Behördenkontakten?
					

Eine Firma, die Personenschützer in den Irak entsendet, steht unter dem Verdacht, von Rechtsradikalen beeinflusst zu sein. Sie soll ein Netzwerk unterhalten, das weit in die Behörden hineinreicht. Von G. Heil und L. Wandt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Mittlerweile muss nun auch der erste CDU Innenminister eingestehen, dass es sich bei Rechtsextremen Polizisten um keine Einzelfälle mehr handelt.


> Erkenntnisse über ein Netzwerk gebe es bisher nicht, allerdings seien dies auch keine Einzelfälle mehr, sagte Caffier weiter. Insgesamt stünden nunmehr 17 Beamte und ein Tarifangestellter der Landespolizei Mecklenburg-Vorpommern im Verdacht, rechtsextremes Gedankengut in Internet-Chats ausgetauscht zu haben.











						Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
					

Alle Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Politik, Wirtschaft, Sport, Kultur, Polizei-Meldungen von NDR 1 Radio MV, dem Nordmagazin und NDR MV Live.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal wieder die Online-Durchsuchung und Vorratsdatenspeicherung.
> Gesetzentwurf: Haertere Strafen fuer Kindesmissbrauch | tagesschau.de
> BMJV legt Gesetzentwurf zu Kindesmissbrauch vor | LTO.de
> 
> Während die Onlinedurchsuchung beim Verbreiten von Kipo durchaus nachvollziehbar ist, um bei unbekannten Tätern, dessen Identität oder weitere Opfer anhand der gespeicherten Dateien zu ermitteln, erschließt sich mir der Nutzen beim Missbrauch nicht. Denn dort ist der Täter allgemein dem Opfer bekannt und kommt regelmäßig aus dem engsten Familien- und Bekanntenkreis.  Welche Ermittlungserfolge kann da also eine Onlinedurchsuchung bieten, die mit einer klassischen Hausdurchsuchung nicht möglich sind?



Es gäbe die übliche Lücke bei nur zeitweilig gespeicherten Daten (ggf. wegen automatischer Notlöschvorrichtungen oder Auslagerung), die man mit unendlich vielen Durchsuchungszeitpunkten ohne Anwesenheit des Durchsuchten aushebelt. Weitaus wichtiger dürfte aber die Quellen-TKÜ sein. (So ganz ist mir sowieso nicht klar, welche Vorteile die Online-Durchsuchung gegenüber dieser hat: Wenn ich in der Lage bin, über längere Zeit die Kommunikation eines Gerätes zu erfassen, dann kann ich auch dessen gesamte Verbindung rückverfolgen und seinen genauen Standort ermitteln. Es ist also immer, nicht nur bei Missbrauchsfällen, eine physische statt einer Online-Durchsuchung möglich, solange der Täter nicht im Ausland sitzt. Taten im Ausland sind aber nicht Gegenstand deutscher Polizeiarbeit und Taten aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland kann man an der Grenze abfangen, dafür reicht die Quellen-TKÜ. Einzige Ausnahme: Internationaler Terrorismus und rein datenbasierte Straftaten, vor allem Finanzdelikte. Für ersteren sind andere Behörden zuständig und schon längst entsprechend ermächtigt, gegen letztere wurden auch der Polizei erst gar keine Online-Ermittlungsbefugnisse gegeben.)


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Die Masse an öffentlicher Volksverhetzung, zum Teil auch in den Parlamenten, gab es früher nicht.











						Schlagworte und Brandsätze: Die "Asyldebatte" gestern und heute | Heinrich-Böll-Stiftung
					

In den achtziger Jahren warnte die Union vor 50 Millionen "Asylanten", die nach Deutschland kommen könnten; heute spricht die CSU davon, dass an den Grenzen 60 Millionen Flüchtlinge stünden und die Gesellschaft "implodieren" könne. Werden aus Schlagworten wieder Brandsätze?




					www.boell.de
				






> 1985 verstieg sich CSU-Chef Strauß zu der Aussage, dass ohne eine Änderung des Grundrechtes auf Asyl Deutschland „bald die Kanaken im Land“ haben werde.


Nicht AfD Niveau, aber richtige Mitte ist das auch nicht oder siehst du das anders @Don-71


----------



## DAU_0815 (21. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil du deine Einstellungen für die du heute die AfD brauchst damals ohne Probleme in der Union ausleben konntest.


Wir leben aber nicht mehr in den Achtzigern, als rechtsextreme Spalter wie Dregger in der CDU Platz hatten. Ein Politiker, die jenseits des Grundgesetzes eine neue Gestapo zur Terroristenbekämpfung einführen wollten, der Geschichtsklitterei betrieb und die Wehrmacht verherrlichte, den ASngriffskrieg gegen Russland schön redete usw.

Vergiss aber nicht, dass die CDU auch Menschen wie Geisler oder Biedenkopf Platz gab und die sind beide von der AFD meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht AfD Niveau, aber richtige Mitte ist das auch nicht oder siehst du das anders @Don-71


Nicht AfD Niveau? Das ist eines zu eins AfD Niveau und wenn man sich anschaut, wie in den 70er und 80er Jahren der Schwanz bei der Union und mitte-rechts wedelte, dann kommt einem das blanke Krausen. Pinochet hat man beklatscht und sich dann Blühm und Geißler als Feigenblätter vorgehalten. In Bitburg der Versuch die SS zu rehabilitieren, Nazi-Verharmloser wie Alfred Dregger, nach dem in Hessen noch immer die CDU Zentrale benannt ist, die rotierten als die Wehrmachtsausstellung das Bild der ach so sauberen Wehrmacht widerlegten, ...









						Stimmungsmache mit rechten Parolen - CDU schürt Fremdenangst in Hessen
					

Eine rot-grüne Koalition regiert ja nicht nur in Bonn, sondern auch in Wiesbaden, und das schon seit acht Jahren. Am kommenden Sonntag wird in Hessen gewählt, ein erster Stimmungstest nach dem Machtwechsel in Bonn also. Alle Meinungsforscher prognostizieren eine Mehrheit für die amtierende...




					daserste.ndr.de


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2020)

Wow ein Filmchen mit Herrn Hohmann, was ist mit dem gleich passiert in der CDU?
Und für wen sitzt der jetzt im Bundestag, habt ihr eigentlich auch noch andere Kamellen, als einen Artikel von der Heinreich Böll Stiftung mit einem Strauß Zitat ohne Fussnote oder Beleg?!
Nicht das ich das Strauß nicht zutrauen würde, aber so ganz ohne Beleg finde ich es schon merkwürdig.
Vor allen Dingen wenn ich das Zitat bei Google eingebe, kommt da als einziger passender Link der Artikel der Heinreich Böll Stiftung, sonst gibt es kein Medium das dieses Zitat aufführt!


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2020)

Immer standhaft bleiben, tapferer CDU-Parteisoldat! 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wow ein Filmchen mit Herrn Hohmann, was ist mit dem gleich passiert in der CDU?


Und was ist mit den Mitgliedern passiert, die ihn erst in eine Stellung gebracht haben, dass er in den Bundestag einziehen konnte? Man wird in einer Partei nicht von jetzt auf gleich Kandidat für den Bundestag, das findet nicht im luftleeren Raum statt. Es gab genügend Pfeifenköppe in der Union - und gibt es wahrscheinlich auch weiterhin - die eben solche Positionen wie Hohmann haben.
Mal abgesehen davon, war diese "Abstimmung gegen die doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft", die sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu einem "_Wo kann man hier gegen Ausländer unterschreiben?_" verselbstständigte, nicht auf den Mist von Hohmann gewachsen, sondern fiel innerhalb der Union von ganz oben bis ganz unten auf fruchtbarsten Dummkopfboden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen wenn ich das Zitat bei Google eingebe, kommt da als einziger passender Link der Artikel der Heinreich Böll Stiftung, sonst gibt es kein Medium das dieses Zitat aufführt!


Das wurde sogar direkt im Artikel verlinkt: https://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13512529.html

Ansonsten findet sich das auch in Wikipedia wieder: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asyldebatte#Ausländer-_und_asylpolitische_Kontroversen_1982_bis_1986


> Der bayerische Ministerpräsident Franz Josef Strauß bezog sich auf ein verbreitetes Schimpfwort, als er 1985 behauptete: „Es strömen die Tamilen zu Tausenden herein, und wenn sich die Situation in Neukaledonien zuspitzt, dann werden wir bald die Kanaken im Land haben.“[35] Der Berliner Innensenator Heinrich Lummer (CDU) warnte, es sei dringend geboten, Deutschland „vor einer Überflutung zu schützen“, denn „Wir haben ein Asylrecht, da kann die ganze Rote Armee kommen und der KGB dazu. Wenn die an unserer Grenze nur das Wörtchen ‚Asyl‘ sagen, können wir sie nicht zurückschicken“.[39]


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Taten im Ausland sind aber nicht Gegenstand deutscher Polizeiarbeit und Taten aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland kann man an der Grenze abfangen, dafür reicht die Quellen-TKÜ.



Strafrechtlich nicht. Aber insbesondere im KiPo-Bereich (und bei Drogenhandel, Terrorismus etc.) gibt es seit Jahren Abkommen zur internationalen Strafverfolgung über Euro- und Interpol.


			https://rm.coe.int/CoERMPublicCommonSearchServices/DisplayDCTMContent?documentId=090000168046e1ea
		



			https://rm.coe.int/CoERMPublicCommonSearchServices/DisplayDCTMContent?documentId=090000168008157a
		

Bloß das die halt meistens von außerhalb kommen, weil Deutschland hinterher hinkt. Also die Fälle wo das FBi was gefunden hat und dann nach Deutschland meldet.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einzige Ausnahme: Internationaler Terrorismus und rein datenbasierte Straftaten, vor allem Finanzdelikte.



Auch Verbreitung von KiPo im (Dark)Netz ist rein datenbasiert. Im Gegensatz zu Drogenbestellungen ist da kein Wechsel in die reale Welt (Postversand) nötig.





Sparanus schrieb:


> https://www.boell.de/de/2015/08/20/die-asyldebatte-gestern-und-heute
> 
> Nicht AfD Niveau, aber richtige Mitte ist das auch nicht oder siehst du das anders @Don-71



Es reicht dann einfach nicht CDU zu wählen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Mitgliedern passiert, die ihn erst in eine Stellung gebracht haben, dass er in den Bundestag einziehen konnte? Man wird in einer Partei nicht von jetzt auf gleich Kandidat für den Bundestag, das findet nicht im luftleeren Raum statt. Es gab genügend Pfeifenköppe in der Union - und gibt es wahrscheinlich auch weiterhin - die eben solche Positionen wie Hohmann haben.



Natürlich gibt es die Pfeifen in der CDU immer noch. Dobrint, Scheuer und Voss sind die besten Beispiele.


----------



## Mahoy (21. September 2020)

Manche Dinge verselbstständigen sich auf sehr merkwürdige Weise. Ich bin beispielsweise noch heute gegen die Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft, ohne jemals CDU/CSU-Mitglied und/oder gegen eine Willkommenskultur gewesen zu sein.

Solche Debatten bringen allerdings bei bestimmten Personen Charakterzüge zum Vorschein, bei denen sie dann selbst und ihre Partei dringend klären müsste, ob man noch zusammen passt ...


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ich bin beispielsweise noch heute gegen die Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft



Und wieso?
Mir ist es z.B. völlig egal, dass David McAllister die deutsche und die britische Staatsbürgerschaft hat.
Oder dass Til Schweigers Kinder die US Staatsbürgerschaft besitzen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Mitgliedern passiert, die ihn erst in eine Stellung gebracht haben, dass er in den Bundestag einziehen konnte? Man wird in einer Partei nicht von jetzt auf gleich Kandidat für den Bundestag, das findet nicht im luftleeren Raum statt. Es gab genügend Pfeifenköppe in der Union - und gibt es wahrscheinlich auch weiterhin - die eben solche Positionen wie Hohmann haben.
> Mal abgesehen davon, war diese "Abstimmung gegen die doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft", die sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu einem "_Wo kann man hier gegen Ausländer unterschreiben?_" verselbstständigte, nicht auf den Mist von Hohmann gewachsen, sondern fiel innerhalb der Union von ganz oben bis ganz unten auf fruchtbarsten Dummkopfboden.



Hohmann wurde von Dregger protegiert und vorgeschlagen, soviel dazu!

Meinetwegen kannst du ja die CDU und die AfD gleichsetzen und meinen das die Wähler vor 30-40 Jahren der CDU, die gleichen sind wie bei der AfD und überhaupt das die CDU die gleichen Positionen vertreten hat wie die AfD.
Für mich ist das Geschichtsfälschung und glasklare Lügen und ich diskutiere auch nicht weiter darüber, weil es eh kein Sinn macht, entweder sieht man den Wald voller Bäume nicht oder will ihn nicht sehen, um seine Agenda durchzudrücken und jetzt auch noch bekennende demokratische und vom GG überzeugte Parteien anzugehen .

Dein Post zum zwangsweisen Einstellungsstopp für Unternehmer hat mir schon gezeigt wie du tickst, da braucht man nicht weiter diskutieren!


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2020)

Union wie sie leibt und lebt. Austeilen wollen wie die Großen, aber vertragen wie die Kleinen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Manche Dinge verselbstständigen sich auf sehr merkwürdige Weise.


Oder waren schon von Anfang an darauf ausgelegt, dass sie sich in diesem Sinne verselbstständigen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

Trotzdem kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass einige Unions Mitglieder, Anhänger, Politiker, gerne zur AFD gegangen sind, einfach deshalb, weil sie sich dort verstandener fühlen.
Man kann ja auch gegen Ausländer sein und trotzdem das Grundgesetz gut finden -- also bis auf den Absatz mit dem Asylrecht.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass einige Unions Mitglieder, Anhänger, Politiker, gerne zur AFD gegangen sind, einfach deshalb, weil sie sich dort verstandener fühlen.
> Man kann ja auch gegen Ausländer sein und trotzdem das Grundgesetz gut finden -- also bis auf den Absatz mit dem Asylrecht.



Das ist ja auch kein Geheimnis das es einige wenige getan haben!
Die CDU hat 410000 Mitglieder, die CSU hat 140000 und soweit man das recherchiert hat war es wohl eine niedrige dreistellige Anzahl an Mitglieder, die auf allen Ebenen zur AfD gewechselt haben.
Auch die Werteunion mit ihren geschätzten 2000-4000 Mitgliedern, die man durchaus schon als leicht rechtsextrem und AfD affin bezeichnen kanm, fallen da nicht wirklich ins Gewicht. Man befindet sich wohl noch deutlich unter 1% der Mitglieder.
Soweit die Fakten!


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

Ja, jetzt gibt es eben eine Partei, die rechts von der Union steht und im Bundestag vertreten ist. Das haben einige Mitglieder genutzt um ihr Parteibuch abzugeben und zu wechseln.
So betrachtet könnte man sagen, dass die Union heute weniger rechts ist also noch vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> und meinen das die Wähler vor 30-40 Jahren der CDU, die gleichen sind wie bei der AfD und überhaupt das die CDU die gleichen Positionen vertreten hat wie die AfD.


Verstehendes Lesen mangelhaft. Eine Partei kann sich innerhalb von 30 bis 40 Jahren auch weiterentwickeln bzw. verändern. Das ändert dann aber nichts daran, dass eine andere Partei Position aufgreift bzw. vertritt, die von der anderen Partei von vor 30 bis 40 Jahren vertreten wurden, inkl. kokettieren mit Rechtsradikalen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Verstehendes Lesen mangelhaft. Eine Partei kann sich innerhalb von 30 bis 40 Jahren auch weiterentwickeln bzw. verändern. Das ändert dann aber nichts daran, dass eine andere Partei Position aufgreift bzw. vertritt, die von der anderen Partei von vor 30 bis 40 Jahren vertreten wurden, inkl. kokettieren mit Rechtsradikalen.


Das ständige wiederholen a la Trump, macht aus einer Lüge auch keine Wahrheit.
Die CDU hat auch vor 40 Jahren zu 80-90% nicht da gestanden wo die AfD heute steht.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> sonst gibt es kein Medium das dieses Zitat aufführt!


Tipp, das blaue deutet idR auf einen Hyperlink hin.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Meinetwegen kannst du ja die CDU und die AfD gleichsetzen und meinen das die Wähler vor 30-40 Jahren der CDU, die gleichen sind wie bei der AfD und überhaupt das die CDU die gleichen Positionen vertreten hat wie die AfD.


Was wäre die AfD denn ohne die Höckes und Co?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die CDU hat auch vor 40 Jahren zu 80-90% nicht da gestanden wo die AfD heute steht.


Wenn man die Rechtsextremen rausrechnet doch. 
Ich sag jetzt nicht, dass die CDU vor 30/40 Jahren einen Haufen Höckes hatte, aber Gaulands, Meuthens ja doch das passt.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2020)

Hanau, Thüringen, Halle und die Verantwortung der CDU
					

Die CDU hat Rechtsextremen den Boden bereitet, mit ihnen paktiert und zusammengearbeitet – immer und immer wieder.




					krautreporter.de
				






Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt nicht, dass die CDU vor 30/40 Jahren einen Haufen Höckes hatte, aber Gaulands, Meuthens ja doch das passt.


Wobei man auch sagen muss: Wenn man sich heute anhört wie allgemein vor 40 Jahren geredet wurde (inkl. fast überall knastern), da kommt man teilweise aus dem staunen und wundern nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wobei man auch sagen muss: Wenn man sich heute anhört wie allgemein vor 40 Jahren geredet wurde (inkl. fast überall knastern), da kommt man teilweise aus dem staunen und wundern nicht mehr raus.


Ja, auch Parlamentsprotokolle aus der Vergangenheit haben gerne mal ihre eigene Komik aus heutiger Sicht.

Stresemann zur KPD:
Ihre Geistlosigkeit fängt allmählich an Orgien zu feiern

etc


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ihre Geistlosigkeit fängt allmählich an Orgien zu feiern


Bei dem Satz habe ich mittlerweile den Eindruck, dass es dein Lieblingsspruch geworden ist.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tipp, das blaue deutet idR auf einen Hyperlink hin.
> 
> Was wäre die AfD denn ohne die Höckes und Co?
> 
> ...



Dann zeige mir mal einen einzigen CDU Parlamentarier, der in einer bekannten Tageszeitung wie der FAZ von einem Umsturz schwadroniert hat oder von Berufsverboten für "alle" Journalisten.
Gauland gilt als Verdachtsfall beim Verfassungsschutz, welcher CDU Politiker kann das von sich behaupten?

Über Meuthen kann mir hier das meiste nachlesen, was das mit der CDU zu tun hat, auch vor 40 Jahren, erschließt sich wohl nur dir selbst.








						Jörg Meuthen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Auch würde mich mal interessieren, wann die CDU als Partei, ihren Kopf jemals im Hinterteil eines russischen Präsidenten hatte, sich von Russland finanzieren ließ und offen über einen Nato Austritt und EU Austritt schwadroniert hat, Positionen die in der AfD mehrheitsfähig sind!


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir mal einen einzigen CDU Parlamentarier, der in einer bekannten Tageszeitung wie der FAZ von einem Umsturz schwadroniert hat oder von Berufsverboten für "alle" Journalisten.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen -- also konjunktiv -- dass früher Unions Leute derartiges auch nicht öffentlich gesagt hätten, aber am Baggersee, unter sich, schon mal davon geträumt hätten.
Jetzt gibt es die Afd und die sagt das öffentlich und das zieht natürlich die Leute an, die die Meinung teilen.
Früher hat sich die Union davor gesträubt, die Vergewaltigung in der Ehe als Straftat anzuerkennen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es heute einen deutlich geringeren Widerstand in der Union gäbe, wenn man das heute fordert.
Die Zeiten ändern sich. Die "Alten Säcke" der Union, die noch in den 50-70er gelabert haben, leben heute nicht mehr. Eine andere Generation rückt nach. Ansichten ändern sich.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen -- also konjunktiv -- dass früher Unions Leute derartiges auch nicht öffentlich gesagt hätten, aber am Baggersee, unter sich, schon mal davon geträumt hätten.
> Jetzt gibt es die Afd und die sagt das öffentlich und das zieht natürlich die Leute an, die die Meinung teilen.
> Früher hat sich die Union davor gesträubt, die Vergewaltigung in der Ehe als Straftat anzuerkennen.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es heute einen deutlich geringeren Widerstand in der Union gäbe, wenn man das heute fordert.
> Die Zeiten ändern sich. Die "Alten Säcke" der Union, die noch in den 50-70er gelabert haben, leben heute nicht mehr. Eine andere Generation rückt nach. Ansichten ändern sich.



Klaro, die Partei, die zum Teil (wie SPD und FDP) mit an der Verfassung (GG) gearbeitet hat und somit auch an den Artikeln 1-20 stellt die dann in Frage und träumt von einem autoritären Staat?
Was ist doch gleich mit Strauß passiert, bei der Spiegelaffäre?
Einige kommen hier glaube ich nicht ganz klar, woraus die CDU enstanden ist, klar gab es dort auch schwarze Schafe, aber die CDU enstammt dem demokratischen Bürgertum, teile ihrer DNA sind z.B. das katholische Zentrum etc.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bei dem Satz habe ich mittlerweile den Eindruck, dass es dein Lieblingsspruch geworden ist.


Ist er fast, einfach nur weil er Stil hat und nicht tausend mal irgendwo steht 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir mal einen einzigen CDU Parlamentarier, der in einer bekannten Tageszeitung wie der FAZ von einem Umsturz schwadroniert hat oder von Berufsverboten für "alle" Journalisten.


Haben wir schon über Strauß geredet?








						Franz Josef Strauß – Wikiquote
					






					de.wikiquote.org
				




Spiegel Affäre?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Gauland gilt als Verdachtsfall beim Verfassungsschutz, welcher CDU Politiker kann das von sich behaupten?


So wie ich eben ergoogelt hab einige Abgeordnete.
Aber Gauland passt gut zu Maaßen und Steinbach.


Don-71 schrieb:


> erschließt sich wohl nur dir.


Ich rede von Menschen mit Meuthens Einstellung, dass er bei der Union war, wie Gauland hab ich nicht gesagt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Einige kommen hier glaube ich nicht ganz klar, woraus die CDU enstanden ist, klar gab es dort auch schwarze Schafe, aber die CDU enstammt dem demokratischen Bürgertum, teile ihrer DNA sind z.B. das katholische Zentrum etc.


Aber auch der restlichen Deutschen Rechten. Außerdem hat die KZP für das Ermächtigungsgesetz gestimmt.

Nachtrag Strauß/Spiegel:
War seine Karriere aber dann am Ende? Ähm nein


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klaro, die Partei, die zum Teil (wie SPD und FDP) mit an der Verfassung (GG) gearbeitet hat und somit auch an den Artikeln 1-20 stellt die dann in Frage und träumt von einem authoritären Staat?



Ich rede nicht von der gesamten Partei, sondern von Leuten, die früher mal alles besser fanden. Die gingen ja nicht in die SPD und zur FDP auch nicht und was anderes gab es damals nicht.
Ergo Union. Dort lebte man vor sich hin und war halt Mitglied. Mehr nicht.
Ob diese Gruppe -- egal wie groß sie war -- mal versuchte, einen Umsturz zu provozieren um die Partei weiter nach rechts zu bewegen, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Dennoch -- und da lege ich mich mal fest -- gab es genug Unions Anhänger, die ihre Meinung zu diversen Sachthemen hatte, die sich zum Teil deutlich von dem unterschied, was die Partei als Grundkurs vorgab.
Und jetzt gibt es eben mit der Afd eine Partei, wo man offen rechten Kram aussprechen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2020)

Mal wieder BTT:









						Nach Zwischenfall bei Demo: Ministerpräsident Kretschmer nimmt Einsatzleiter der Polizei in Schutz | MDR.DE
					

Bei einer Demonstration in Dresden hat ein Polizist einem Demonstranten verbal mit dem Einsatz seiner Waffe gedroht. Sachsens Ministerpräsident Kretschmer nahm den Beamten nun in Schutz. Doch daran gibt es Kritik.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch Verbreitung von KiPo im (Dark)Netz ist rein datenbasiert. Im Gegensatz zu Drogenbestellungen ist da kein Wechsel in die reale Welt (Postversand) nötig.



Die Verbreitung von KiPo setzt aber Kommunikation voraus und um über die an weitere Täter heranzukommen reicht die Quellen-TKÜ. Mit der Online-Durchsuchung könntest du nur zusätzlich feststellen, dass jemand, der fleißig KiPo sendet und empfängt, auch KiPo besitzt, was gelinde gesagt ziemlich wurscht ist, solange kein Strafverfahren gegen ihn durchgesetzt werden kann/eine Strafhöhe bestimmt werden muss. Genau das können aber nur die Behörden im Zielland, da braucht die deutsche Polizei nichts virtuell zu durchsuchen. Die muss nur Informationen über Straftaten innerhalb Deutschlands sicherstellen können. Da lassen sich umgekehrt tatsächlich eher noch Fälle rekonstruieren, in denen eine Online-Durchsuchung bei Missbrauch nötig sein könnte, weil im Grenzgebiet der Täter eben nicht zwingend Deutscher sein muss.

Auch in dem Fall fände ich es aber ehrlich gesagt befremdlich, wenn die Möglichkeit für Online-Durchsuchungen explizit dazu eingerichtet werden soll, um der deutschen Polizei Durchsuchungen auf fremdem Territorium außerhalb Deutschlands zu ermöglichen...



> Es reicht dann einfach nicht CDU zu wählen.



Ich wähle schon so lange fleißig nicht CDU, aber irgendwie hat das schon sehr lange nicht mehr gereicht. Solange, dass es mir langsam reicht! 




Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso?
> Mir ist es z.B. völlig egal, dass David McAllister die deutsche und die britische Staatsbürgerschaft hat.
> Oder dass Til Schweigers Kinder die US Staatsbürgerschaft besitzen.



Weiß nicht, wie das bei ihm ist, aber nicht stört an doppelter Staatsbürgerschaft die Ungerechtigkeit. Mit Staatsbürgerschaften gehen schließlich Bürgerrechte wie Wahlrecht, Anspruch auf Unterstützung und ähnliches einher. Ich sehe nicht, wieso irgend ein Mensch davon doppelt so viel haben sollte, wie andere. Zumindest sollten dann im Gegenzug auch doppelte Bürgerpflichten (einschließlich doppelter Steuern) eingefordert werden, aber das ist nie der Fall. Ansonsten sollte man sich gefälligst mit sich selbst einig werden, wo man sein Lebenszentrum hat und dann auch nur da Staatsbürger sein. Für leichteren/unbürokratischen Zugang zu Verwandten, etc. in der ehemaligen Heimat tun es auch unbefristete Visen, da braucht es keine komplette Staatsbürgerschaft für ein zweites Land. So, wie sie derzeit praktiziert werden, stehen doppelte Staatsbürgerschaften irgendwo zwischen nutzloser Sentimentalität (wenn das zweite Land einem eh nichts gibt) und Erschleichung von Privilegien, die anderen vorenthalten bleiben. Für Kinder, die ihren Lebensmittelpunkt nicht selbst wählen können, ist eine vorrübergehende doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft möglicherweise die sinnvolle da einfachere Regelung verglichen mit einem späteren erleichterten Wechsel, wenn das Kind die Wahl seiner Eltern zurückweißt, aber warum sollte David McAllister in Großbritannien mehr Rechte haben, als ich?




Poulton schrieb:


> Oder waren schon von Anfang an darauf ausgelegt, dass sie sich in diesem Sinne verselbstständigen.



Diejenigen, denen man ohnehin vorwerfen möchte, dass sie aus den großen Fehlern der Vergangenheit gar nichts gelernt haben, sind erstaunlich oft diejenigen, die Debatten anstoßen, die sich dann ""leider"" und ""ohne dass man das wollte/etwas dagegen tun konnte"" in genau die Richtung ""verselbstständigen"" in die sich schon zuvor ein halbes Dutzend Male ""leider"" ""verselbstständigt"" haben, als sie jemand anders angestoßen haben, der ebenfalls geradewegs, geradezu absichtlich, in besagte Fehler der Vergangenheit zurücksteuerte. Aber das ist bestimmt nur eine unglückliche Korrelation. Es hat niemand die Absicht, ein menschenfeindliches Weltbild zu errichten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch gegen Ausländer sein und trotzdem das Grundgesetz gut finden -- also bis auf den Absatz mit dem Asylrecht.



Die AfD und ihre Anhänger finden noch weitaus mehr Teile des Grundgesetzes schlecht. Genaugenommen definiert sich die Partei ja praktisch ausschließlich darüber, was sie alles schlecht findet und das ist fast alles, was es im "linksgrün versifften" Deutschland, dass auf diesem Grundgesetz entstanden ist, gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2020)

sry für DP:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Da lassen sich umgekehrt tatsächlich eher noch Fälle rekonstruieren,


Gemeint war natürlich "konstruieren", aber die neue Forensoftware lässt mich nicht editieren.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2020)

Der Bearbeiten Button ist unten links.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2020)

Ich bin nicht blind, aber unwillig Browser durchzuprobieren, bis mal einer keine Fehlermeldung ausspuckt. (Und nein, das liegt nicht an grundlegender Inkompatibilität, zumindest funktionieren andere XenForo-Foren besser)


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, wie das bei ihm ist, aber nicht stört an doppelter Staatsbürgerschaft die Ungerechtigkeit. Mit Staatsbürgerschaften gehen schließlich Bürgerrechte wie Wahlrecht, Anspruch auf Unterstützung und ähnliches einher.



Ist das so?
Wahlrecht kann ich nachvollziehen, immerhin ist er ja Bürger des Landes.
Aber kriegt McAllister Rente aus Schottland? Keine Ahnung.

Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das in den USa so, dass der Staat die Steuerabgabe an der Staatsbürgerschaft koppelt. Egal, wo du als Amerikaner lebst, du zahlst in den USA Steuern, unabhängig davon, ob du in deiner Wahlheimat auch Steuern zahlen musst.
Frag mich aber nicht, ob es da Ausnahmen gibt.
Könnte man z.B. auch für Deutsche Steuerflüchtlinge -- öhm ich meine Deutsche Staatsbürger, die im Ausland -- hüstel Schweiz -- leben -- einführen.


----------



## Mahoy (21. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso?
> Mir ist es z.B. völlig egal, dass David McAllister die deutsche und die britische Staatsbürgerschaft hat.
> Oder dass Til Schweigers Kinder die US Staatsbürgerschaft besitzen.



Im Idealfall ist mir das auch komplett egal und wir könnten uns alle staatenlos als Weltbürger betrachten. Die Welt ist allerdings nicht gleich und als Bürger eines Staates ist man auch immer Angehöriger einer Werte- und Schicksalsgemeinschaft. Wenn die Werte leidlich identisch sind (Es geht auch hier nicht darum, in jedem Detail gleicher Meinung zu sein ...), ist das unproblematisch - wenn allerdings nicht, ermöglicht die doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft, das Fähnlein nach dem Winde zu drehen. Und mit Verlaub, Opportunisten gibt es schon genug, die muss man nicht auch noch staatsrechtlich stärken.

Auf der anderen Seite ist sicherlich ist es oftmals angenehm, sich nicht irgendwo entwurzeln zu müssen, um (auch) anderswo heimisch zu sein und es gibt viele Beispiele, in denen Mehrstaatlichkeit die "menschlichere" Variante ist. Ich denke aber, dass man die dafür nötigen Erleichterungen auch im kleineren Rahmen schaffen kann, ohne auf das mächtigste Privileg zu verzichten, dass eine Gemeinschaft vergeben kann, nämlich die exklusive Zugehörigkeit.



Poulton schrieb:


> Oder waren schon von Anfang an darauf ausgelegt, dass sie sich in diesem Sinne verselbstständigen.



Diskurse werden regelmäßig ideologisch gekapert oder bereits mit Hintergedanken angestoßen. Das darf allerdings kein Grund sein, darauf zu verzichten, sondern man sollte dann darauf hin arbeiten, dass der Vorstoß den Antreibern auf die Füße fällt - oder sie zumindest enttarnt.

Immerhin Letzteres hat im konkreten Fall ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2020)

Wenn man das machen würde, würde ich meine Einstellung entsprechend ändern. Macht man aber nicht. 
Welche Ansprüche McAllister in Schottland hat, weiß ich nicht, Rente ist eher selten. Aber z.B. konsularische Unterstützung dürfte er bekommen, vermutlich wäre ihm auch ein Corona-Rückflug organisiert worden, er hat auf Reisen nach Großbritannien vermutlich Zugriff auf die dortigen Gesundheitssyteme unabhänig von internationalen Abkommen seiner deutschen Versicherung, wenn er dorthin zieht dürfte er sofort ein Anrecht auf Sozialleistungen haben, etc.. Der genaue Umfang solcher Vorteile hängt immer von der Staatsbürgerschaft - die von Burkina Faso bringt einem vermutlich deutlich weniger, die deutsche ist nicht umsonst so beliebt und die schweizerische regelrecht belagert, von der amerikanischen mit ihrer sonst nur schwer zu bekommenden Arbeitserlaubnis ganz zu schweigen.

Zum Wahlrecht: Was macht McAllister denn zum britischen Bürger? Hat er dort Militär- oder Zivildienst geleistet? Übt er dort Ehrenämter aus? Pflegt er Angehörige in Großbritannien? Finanzieren seine Müllgebühren die britische Abfallentsorgung? Nein, nein, nein. Soweit ich es sehe, trägt er zur britischen Gesellschaft genauso nichts bei wie z.B. du. Zum "Staatsbürger" macht ihn nur das Papier, damit kann man schlecht die Existenz dieses Papiers rechtfertigen. Aber er darf darüber entscheiden, wer in Großbritannien regiert, vermutlich durfte er auch Einfluss darauf nehmen, ob Großbritannien in der EU bleibt oder nicht. Er trifft also Entscheidungen, die direkte Auswirkungen auf Menschen haben, die in Großbritannien leben, obwohl er Deutscher ist. Das mit zwar privat egal, weil er seinen Lebensmittelpunkt ja am ehesten in Deutschland hat (auch wenn er jetzt oft in Brüssel sein dürfte), aber es ist definitiv ungerecht und umgekehrt könnte er, wenn er in London leben würde, weiterhin dafür sorgen, dass wir Merkel (bzw. Nachfolge) einfach nicht loswerden. Ich glaube er würde sogar sein EU-Wahlrecht behalten...
So etwas finde ich genauo inakzeptabel wie z.B. Deutschtürken, die in Deutschland gebohren sind, in Deutschland leben, kaum Türkisch sprechen und allenfalls mal alle 1-2 Jahre die Oma besuchen fahren, aber trotzdem alle paar Jahre dazu beitragen, dass Erdogan an der Macht bleibt und türkische Oppositionswähler überstimmt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht blind, aber unwillig Browser durchzuprobieren, bis mal einer keine Fehlermeldung ausspuckt. (Und nein, das liegt nicht an grundlegender Inkompatibilität, zumindest funktionieren andere XenForo-Foren besser)



OK. Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme
Außer mit der Werbung jetzt auch im Forum trotz Adblocker.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Wahlrecht: Was macht McAllister denn zum britischen Bürger?



Sein Vater ist Brite. Das Geburtsrecht des Blutes, wenn ich nicht irre.
Meine Eltern sind Deutsche, ergo bin ich es auch. Meine Frau ist wie ich Deutsche, ergo sind es meine Kinder auch.
Natürlich könntest du jetzt sagen, dass man für das Kind, wenn die Eltern unterschiedliche Staatsangehörigkeiten haben, eine dem Vorrang geben müsste, aber wer entscheidet das? Der Staat? Die Eltern? Mit der Geburt? Ab einem bestimmten Alter? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So etwas finde ich genauo inakzeptabel wie z.B. Deutschtürken, die in Deutschland gebohren sind, in Deutschland leben, kaum Türkisch sprechen und allenfalls mal alle 1-2 Jahre die Oma besuchen fahren, aber trotzdem alle paar Jahre dazu beitragen, dass Erdogan an der Macht bleibt und türkische Oppositionswähler überstimmt werden.



Klar kann man das kritisieren. Jemand, der nicht in dem Land lebt, dessen Angehöriger er ist, dürfte dann auch nicht mitbestimmen. Genauso könntest du aber dann sagen, dass die Leute, die zwar hier leben, aber nicht die Staatsangehörigkeit besitzen, hier wählen dürfen.
Ich will z.B. gar nicht wissen, wie viele Leute in die USA einreisen, dort ihr Kind bekommen und dann wieder abreisen -- das Kind ist ja dann automatisch US Staatsbürger.


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2020)

BTT:









						BKA-Chef Münch alarmiert: Rechtsextremismus-Fälle schadet Ruf der Polizei
					

Der Chef des Bundeskriminalamts (BKA) Holger Münch ist alarmiert von neuem Skandal in Nordrhein-Westfalen.




					web.de


----------



## seahawk (22. September 2020)

Die Polizei scheint völlig außer Kontrolle. Jetzt wollen sie schon friedliche Demonstranten abschlachten. 









						"Schubs mich und du fängst dir 'ne Kugel" – Polizist in Dresden greift bei Demo an die Waffe
					

In Dresden hat ein Polizeibemater mit dem Einsatz der Waffe gedroht, sollte er von einem Demonstranten geschubst werden, und griff zur Pistole. Die Polizei erklärte das Verhalten.




					www.stern.de


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2020)

Das Thema wollte ich gestern eigentlich auch noch verlinken, ist aber wohl untergegangen.




__





						Diskussion um Drohung eines Dresdner Polizeibeamten gegen Demonstranten
					

Nach der Drohung eines Dresdner Polizisten, gegen Demonstranten die Waffe einzusetzen, erhält der Beamte für sein Vorgehen Unterstützung seitens des Polizeipräsidenten und des sächsischen Ministerpräsidenten. Aufnahmen des Geschehens aber lassen Zweifel an der Darstellung des Polizeichefs aufkommen.




					web.de
				




Pikanterweise handelt es sich um den/einen Einsatzleiter.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

Denke, es ging auch um Eis. Es war ja warm an dem Tag und aus Rücksicht auf die schlecht ausgelasteten Straßencafés in Coronazeiten sucht unser Freund und Helfer hier sicher nur einen Weg die Gemüter abzukühlen.

Mein Gott, das Video ist noch schlimmer als ich erwartet habe.
Wäre in diesen 10 Sekunden noch ein Stein oder eine Flasche geflogen, nene, das möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2020)

Dummer Kommentar, aber so eine aggressive Menge die fast auf den los geht... 

Auch die Körpersprache war ja nicht aggressiv, der hatte ja sogar Akten in der Hand. 

Btw
Ein 27 Sekunden Video das behauptet die ganze Situation zu zeigen. Aha.


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2020)

Die Situation ist doch zu  sehen. Er war nicht eingekreist, die Demonstrierenden konnten ohne aufgrund des Transparentes auch nicht einzeln auf ihn zu treten. Oder gar an sein Holster herankommen. Und hinter ihm war nur eine Straßenbahn.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvyNPtyIoqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

Man stelle sich diese Situation mal bitte vor dem Reichstag vor 2 Wochen vor. 

Wenn dort dieser Satz gefallen wäre, könnte man die chaotische Situation tatsächlich für so eine Äußerung heranziehen. Aber hier hätten die Fronten doch kaum klarer sein können.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2020)

Der Beamte wurde bedrängt das ist so, um bedrängt zu werden muss man nicht eingekreist werden.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2020)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Seehofer sich dagegen wehrt, dass eine Studie die gesamte Polizei, nach Rechtsradikalismus in den eigenen Reihen durchleuchtet.
Olaf Scholz ist dafür und sogar die Polizeigewerkschaft auch, um den Generalverdacht abzuwenden.


----------



## Eckism (22. September 2020)

In Amerika wären erst 20 Kugeln geflogen und dann hätte der Polizist erst was gesagt. 
Ist doch supi, das er es kurz erwähnt.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2020)

Rechtsextremismus
					

Rechtsextremismus




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Radikal raus: Mit dem Dienstrecht gegen Rechtsextreme
					

Beamte und Soldaten kann man nicht so einfach entlassen. Aber es gibt Möglichkeiten, gegen Rechtsextreme vorzugehen.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2020)

Und jetzt in relativen Zahlen 0,2% der Beschäftigten der Polizei sind in den vergangenen 3 Jahren als Rechtsextreme Verdachtsfälle aufgefallen. 

Btw
DKK, wenn du Links postest setz dich wenigstens damit auseinander sonst ist das kein Beitrag sondern Spam.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2020)

Die Beiträge haben mit dem Thema zutun. Und der Link wird nun automatisch beschrieben vom Forum, da muss man das also nicht noch mal von Hand machen.

Edit:








						MAD
					

MAD




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2020)

Und?
Nochmal für einfache Menschen, du bist ein Mensch, aber deine Beiträge könnte jeder billige Bot erstellen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2020)

Die Staatsanwaltschaften sollen unabhängiger werden:








						Nach Rüffel aus Brüssel: Reform der deutschen Justiz?
					

Staatsanwälte sind nicht unabhängig genug und Verfahren dauern zu lange, rügt die EU-Kommission im Rechtsstaatsbericht zu Deutschland.




					www.lto.de
				




Wozu hat man eigentlich einen Verfassungsschutz, wenn der es nicht mal schafft die rechtsextreme Parteien wie die AfD zu überwachen. Da braucht es erst einen Reporter von Pro7, um aufzudecken das der rechtsextreme Pressesprecher der rechtsextremen AfD gerne Migranten erschießen und vergasen möchte. Kann doch bei so einem Faschisten, der das sogar offen zugibt,  nicht so schwer sein.

*








						AfD-Fraktion wirft früheren Sprecher Lüth endgültig raus
					

Als Sprecher war er der AfD-Bundestagsfraktion schon im April unhaltbar. Nun hat sie sich engültig von Christian Lüth getrennt. Ihm werden menschenverachtende Äußerungen über Migranten vorgeworfen. Von Martin Schmidt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				











						ProSieben Spezial - ProSieben Spezial: "Rechts. Deutsch. Radikal."
					

Für ProSieben hat Journalist Thilo Mischke in den vergangenen 18 Monaten innerhalb rechter Netzwerke recherchiert und Anhänger verschiedener rechter und rechtsextremer Gruppierungen getroffen. Im "ProSieben Spezial: Rechts. Deutsch. Radikal." geht er der Frage nach: "Ist unsere...




					www.prosieben.de
				



*
Dazu:




__





						Eine Geschichte voller Skandale: Ist der Verfassungsschutz noch zeitgemäß?
					

1950 wurde der Verfassungsschutz gegründet, 70 Jahre später ist er noch immer in der Kritik. Ist die Behörde nach Abhöraffären, dem Wirbel um Doppelagenten und dem NSU-Skandal noch zeitgemäß?




					web.de
				




Edit, Über die Reportage:




__





						"Rechts. Deutsch. Radikal": ProSieben-Doku beschert der AfD handfesten Skandal
					

ProSieben hievt eine bemerkenswerte Doku über Deutschlands rechten Rand in die beste Sendezeit - explosives Material, das einen hochranginen AfD-Funtkionär zeigt, der Sätze sagt wie: "Je schlechter es Deutschland geht, desto besser für die AfD."




					web.de


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2020)

Schon wieder neue Fälle:









						Polizei
					

Polizei




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Rechtsextremismus
					

Rechtsextremismus




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## blautemple (1. Oktober 2020)

Das ist doch hier kein Liveticker...
Du kannst doch wenigstens kurz beschreiben um was geht und warum du die Links hier postest


----------



## Mahoy (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich fänd's zwar ebenfalls besser, wenn DKK0007 seine Links mit eigenen Worten kommentieren würde, aber gestört fühle ich mich von den Linksammlungen auch nicht, so lange es zum Thema gehört.

Zumal die neue Bordsoftware ohnehin den Inhalt dahinter kurz anzitiert, man also bei Interesse nicht blind irgend etwas anklicken muss.


----------



## seahawk (3. Oktober 2020)

Mal einige gute Artikel warum man die Polizei abschaffen sollte: 









						Debatte um Abschaffung der Polizei: Lieber solidarisch leben
					

Die Forderung nach einer Welt ohne Polizei richtet sich gar nicht primär gegen Uniformierte. Sie ist eine Utopie verantwortungsvoller Gemeinschaft.




					taz.de
				












						Schöner leben ohne Cops: Acht Gründe, warum Polizei abgeschafft gehört
					

Der Europäische Polizeikongress tagt in Berlin - unter anderem, um Repressionen gegen People of Color und linke Aktivist*innen noch besser zu koordinieren.




					www.supernovamag.de


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich fänd's zwar ebenfalls besser, wenn DKK0007 seine Links mit eigenen Worten kommentieren würde


Sonst weiß man nicht ob DKK ein Bot ist


----------



## Mahoy (3. Oktober 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mal einige gute Artikel warum man die Polizei abschaffen sollte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll an dem Artikel gut sein? Er ist schon formal eine Katastrophe und wirkt ein wenig so, als hätte Frau Schipkowski selbst Siri diktiert, was ihr gerade in den Sinn kommt und das Ergebnis unlektoriert in die TAZ geklatscht. Dem entsprechend taugt es auch inhaltlich nicht einmal als Utopie, da es über ein naives "Wenn wir alle irgendwann lieb und nett zueinander sind, brauchen wir auch keine Polizei mehr!" hinaus kommt. - Ach? Tatsächlich?
Diesen Tiefgang an Überlegungen bekomme ich auch gelegentlich von meinem Fünfjährigen, aber der hat wenigstens eine Entschuldigung, warum er weder ins Detail gehen noch das Pragmatische erörtern kann.
Damit taugt es nicht als Grundlage für eine Debatte. Über Träume und Fantasien kann man nicht debattieren, sondern sich idealerweise inspirieren lassen.

Daher will ich auch gar nicht per se etwas gegen ein wenig schwärmerische Träumerei zur Erzeugung einer positiven Grundstimmung sagen, sofern das Ganze in die richtige Rubrik (Leserbriefe, Spaß am Rande, gaaaaanz evtl. Kolumne etc.) eingeordnet wird, jedoch ist sich die Autorin nicht zu schade, ihr vermeintlich harmlos-positives "Tschaka! Das können wir schaffen!"-Bild mit reichlich Kampfbegriffen (s. "Prügeleinheiten" etc.) anzureichern, die verraten, was für ein Bild der jetzigen, tatsächlichen Lage sie hat. Darüber kann man dann zwar wiederum debattieren, nur will man das vielleicht nicht unbedingt mit Leuten, die so einen Einstieg hinlegen. Dieser zielt nämlich weniger auf Debatte, als vielmehr auf das Abgrasen von Zustimmung innerhalb der eigenen ideologischen Wohlfühlzone ab.

Und wenn dann als Beispiel bewaffnete und teils militante Bürgermilizen als Ersatz für die Polizei angeführt werden, muss man sich ernstlich fragen, ob der Autorin etwas in den Tee geraten oder ob sie einfach zu früh von der Baumschule abgegangen ist. Sie scheint gar nicht zu begreifen, dass das im Kern dasselbe ist: Eine Gemeinschaft - egal welche - betreibt ein Sicherheitsorgan und im Idealfall versieht dieses seinen Dienst für die Gemeinschaft neutral und unkorrumpierbar. Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass solche be(voll)mächtigten Organe immer eine Mentalität haben, die ständige Kontrolle durch die Gemeinschaft braucht, aus der sie entspringt und zu der sie gehört. Letzteres ist übrigens ein Umstand, der _sowohl_ den (nicht nur) bundesdeutschen Sicherheitsbehörden als auch (nicht nur) der Autorin dieses Artikels gelegentlich in Erinnerung gerufen werden sollte.



> Schöner leben ohne Cops: Acht Gründe, warum Polizei abgeschafft gehört
> 
> 
> Der Europäische Polizeikongress tagt in Berlin - unter anderem, um Repressionen gegen People of Color und linke Aktivist*innen noch besser zu koordinieren.
> ...



Auch hier basiert die Argumentation (Wenn man es denn als solche bezeichnen darf ...) im Wesentlichen auf der Prämisse, dass man irgendwann ja in die Phase des "wahren Sozialismus" eintreten würde, in der jeder dem Anderen das Seine gönnt, weil er/sie/es selbst genug hat und man keine Polizei mehr bräuchte, weil keine Besitzdifferenzen mehr zu schützen wären, denn etwas Anderes macht die Bullerei bekanntlich nicht. Alle anderen möglichen Reibungspunkte im menschlichen Miteinander hat der sozialistische Übermensch bekanntlich gleichermaßen abgelegt.
Wenn dann doch mal jemand ausschert und seinen Nachbarn im Streit erschlägt, Frau und Kind verprügelt oder die Besitzgemeinschaft der Werktätigen ein wenig zu liberal auslegt, dann schreitet ein  wachsamer Nachbar (vorzugsweise nicht der Erschlagene) ein und die Sache würde in der Ortsgruppe diskutiert und den Delinquenten ins Gewissen geredet.

Das klingt so gut, dass ich gerne einen verbindlichen Termin genannt hätte, an dem weltweit der wahre Sozialismus beginnt, in dem wir keine Polizei mehr brauchen. Dann können sich auch der Horst und seine *hüstel* sicherlich vergleichbar kompetetenten Nachfolger schon mal einen Plan zur geordneten Auflösung machen.
Als im Hier und Jetzt lebender Bürger würde ich allerdings bis dahin lieber praktisch darauf hin arbeiten, die Polizei zu reformieren, wenn's recht ist. Und mich nicht so unbedingt darauf verlassen, dass das mein Nachbar im Zweifelsfall neutraler oder auch nur pfleglicher agiert als die Polizei, selbst wenn er zufällig Abschnittsbevollmächtigter oder Ähnliches sein sollte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (6. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich lese, was aktuell alles hoch kommt, dann kann ich nicht verstehen, dass vor zwei Jahren nicht intensiver begonnen wurde, das Problem zu lösen. Der Sumpf wird immer tiefer, das Vertrauen in unabhängige Polizeiarbeit geringer!


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (7. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was soll an dem Artikel gut sein? Er ist schon formal eine Katastrophe und wirkt ein wenig so, als hätte Frau Schipkowski selbst Siri diktiert, was ihr gerade in den Sinn kommt und das Ergebnis unlektoriert in die TAZ geklatscht. Dem entsprechend taugt es auch inhaltlich nicht einmal als Utopie, da es über ein naives "Wenn wir alle irgendwann lieb und nett zueinander sind, brauchen wir auch keine Polizei mehr!" hinaus kommt. - Ach? Tatsächlich?
> Diesen Tiefgang an Überlegungen bekomme ich auch gelegentlich von meinem Fünfjährigen, aber der hat wenigstens eine Entschuldigung, warum er weder ins Detail gehen noch das Pragmatische erörtern kann.
> Damit taugt es nicht als Grundlage für eine Debatte. Über Träume und Fantasien kann man nicht debattieren, sondern sich idealerweise inspirieren lassen.
> 
> ...



Schade, anstatt einer guten Gegenargumentation gibt es von Deiner Seite aus Aussagen ad hominem und reichlich billige Polemik, die dann wohl das bezwecken sollen, was Du der Autorin vorwirfst: verbleiben in der ideologischen Wohlfühlzone.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wenn dann als Beispiel bewaffnete und teils militante Bürgermilizen als Ersatz für die Polizei angeführt werden, muss man sich ernstlich fragen, ob der Autorin etwas in den Tee geraten oder ob sie einfach zu früh von der Baumschule abgegangen ist.



Zumal gerade solche Bürgerwehren von Rechten gebildet werden, wie das Hannibal-Netzwerk, Gruppe Freital etc. belegen.
Da hätte man dann wie bei der SA 1933 dann bewaffnete Gruppen auf der Straße die zu 100% aus Nazis bestehen.

Und das die besser ausgebildet und kontrolliert werden können als die normale Polizei darf doch stark bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Eckism (7. Oktober 2020)

Ohne Polizei könnte man endlich mal wieder freier Auto fahren...Fullspeed schon im Ort usw...Mord und Totschlag ohne wegzurennen...Omas und Opas bestehlen...ja, ohne Polizei wäre alles geiler, wenn man kriminell ist.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hätte man dann wie bei der SA 1933 dann bewaffnete Gruppen auf der Straße die zu 100% aus Nazis bestehen.


Öhm es gab auch die Rotfront die quasi das war was man der Antifa immer vorwirft.
Die Polizisten waren bis zur Machtergreifung die armen Schweine in der Mitte.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ohne Polizei könnte man endlich mal wieder freier Auto fahren...Fullspeed schon im Ort usw...Mord und Totschlag ohne wegzurennen...Omas und Opas bestehlen...ja, ohne Polizei wäre alles geiler, wenn man kriminell ist.



Die Polizei abschaffen und dafür Street Judges einführen, die direkt vor Ort anklagen, urteilen und vollstrecken.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hast du in letzter Zeit  zu viel Stallone gesehen?


----------



## Eckism (7. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Polizei abschaffen und dafür Street Judges einführen, die direkt vor Ort anklagen, urteilen und vollstrecken.


Dann müsste man noch die Waffengesetze kippen...ach ja, Gesetze sind ja dann eh Bockwurst...der erste der schießt...gewinnt...Wild West ich komme.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du in letzter Zeit  zu viel Stallone gesehen?



Ich  muss sagen, dass ich das Remake mit Karl Urban besser finde als die Version mit Stallone. 



Eckism schrieb:


> Dann müsste man noch die Waffengesetze kippen...ach ja, Gesetze sind ja dann eh Bockwurst...der erste der schießt...gewinnt...Wild West ich komme.



Die Liberalen wünschen sich doch immer einen schlanken Staat.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich das Remake mit Karl Urban besser finde als die Version mit Stallone.



Schade, dass passt leider nicht als Überleitung  zu meiner Alternative einer Polizei, a la Demolition Man, der wäre doch auch lustig?!


----------



## Eckism (7. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Liberalen wünschen sich doch immer einen schlanken Staat.



Tempolimitfrei außerhalb von Ortschaften wäre schon geil...aber das ist auch der einzige Vorteil, von daher ist Polizei schon ganz okay.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Oktober 2020)

Außerhalb von Ortschaften ist es doch eh egal. Außer in Kreuzungsbereichen oder Autobahnbaustellen sind da keine Blitzer zu erwarten.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schade, dass passt leider nicht als Überleitung  zu meiner Alternative einer Polizei, a la Demolition Man, der wäre doch auch lustig?!



John Spartan: "Ich fahre!"
Er guckt sich das Auto an --- "Sie fahren!"
Herrlich. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Außerhalb von Ortschaften ist es doch eh egal. Außer in Kreuzungsbereichen oder Autobahnbaustellen sind da keine Blitzer zu erwarten.



Och, da kommt ein Trecker aus einer Nebenstraße raus und kommst mit 300 Sachen angerauscht und krachst direkt rein.
Da kann dich die Feuerwehr auch nicht mehr aus dem Auto schneiden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Polizei abschaffen und dafür Street Judges einführen, die direkt vor Ort anklagen, urteilen und vollstrecken.



Was in Foren ... funktioniert ... ist für die Realität gerade recht  . Digitalisierung FTW!


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Schade, anstatt einer guten Gegenargumentation gibt es von Deiner Seite aus Aussagen ad hominem und reichlich billige Polemik, die dann wohl das bezwecken sollen, was Du der Autorin vorwirfst: verbleiben in der ideologischen Wohlfühlzone.



Ich passe meine Argumentationsdichte und -tiefe sowie den dazugehörigen Aufand gerne der Vorlage an. Hier habe ich aber ein wenig draufgelegt, damit es sich überhaupt lohnt, das Geschwurbel zu kommentieren. Darüber hinaus habe ich die spezifischen Problempunkte angesprochen. Das ist dir vermutlich entgangen, während du (hoffentlich) überlegt hast, welches meine ideologische Wohlfühlzone sein könnte.

Falls nicht, lies mal meine Beiträge zu den unterschiedlichen Themen hier und beachte insbesondere die Reaktionen aus der rechten Ecke. Für die bin ich nämlich ebenso ein linker Antifa-Gutmensch, wie ich für dich gerade als Feindbild tauge, weil ich auch links der Mitte nicht jeden Unfug akzeptiere.

Und wenn du damit fertig bist, fühle dich frei, die Argumentationslinie des Artikels zu stärken. Ich lasse mich nämlich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, falls ich die Intention und Argumentation der Autorin unvollständig oder falsch verstanden haben sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Och, da kommt ein Trecker aus einer Nebenstraße raus und kommst mit 300 Sachen angerauscht und krachst direkt rein.
> Da kann dich die Feuerwehr auch nicht mehr aus dem Auto schneiden.



Das wird aber davon ob es Polizei gibt nicht beeinflusst.

Natürlich sollte man die Geschwindigkeit auch nur so hoch wählen, wie man es noch kontrollieren kann.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (7. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich passe meine Argumentationsdichte und -tiefe sowie den dazugehörigen Aufand gerne der Vorlage an. Hier habe ich aber ein wenig draufgelegt, damit es sich überhaupt lohnt, das Geschwurbel zu kommentieren. Darüber hinaus habe ich die spezifischen Problempunkte angesprochen. Das ist dir vermutlich entgangen, während du (hoffentlich) überlegt hast, welches meine ideologische Wohlfühlzone sein könnte.
> 
> Falls nicht, lies mal meine Beiträge zu den unterschiedlichen Themen hier und beachte insbesondere die Reaktionen aus der rechten Ecke. Für die bin ich nämlich ebenso ein linker Antifa-Gutmensch, wie ich für dich gerade als Feindbild tauge, weil ich auch links der Mitte nicht jeden Unfug akzeptiere.
> 
> Und wenn du damit fertig bist, fühle dich frei, die Argumentationslinie des Artikels zu stärken. Ich lasse mich nämlich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, falls ich die Intention und Argumentation der Autorin unvollständig oder falsch verstanden haben sollte.


Deine Problempunkte habe ich durchaus gelesen. Diese werden aber vom "großen Rest" Deines Beitrages meiner Wahrnehmung nach überstrahlt.
Ein wenig habe ich Deine Beiträge einschließlich der Auseinandersetzungen mit Rechten und Deine Positionierungen schon verfolgt. Dem meisten kann ich da beipflichten und das habe ich hier und da durchaus kenntlich gemacht, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Finde Deine Beiträge diesbezüglich gut und wichtig. Dass Du für mich  als Feindbild taugtest, wäre wohl zu hoch gegriffen, würde ich (bisweilen  ) meinen. Klingt auch reichlich pathetisch.  Inwieweit ich zu Deiner 'Polemik' etwas schreiben würde, kann ich so nicht sagen. Es dürfte eine längere Diskussion und entsprechend aufwendig werden, nehme ich an. Dafür habe ich aktuell nicht den Kopf. Vielleicht meldet sich ja seahawk und führt ihre*seine Position weiter aus ...


----------



## DKK007 (8. Oktober 2020)

Seahawk übertreibe es manchmal. Da weiß man nie ob es nun Ernst oder Satire ist.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte man die Geschwindigkeit auch nur so hoch wählen, wie man es noch kontrollieren kann.



Wenn das jeder täte, gäbe es keine Verkehrstote. Offenbar klappt das aber nicht. Daher brauchen wir Regeln im Straßenverkehr und eben solche, die dafür sorgen, dass die Regeln auch eingehalten werden.
Oder willst du die Polizei privatisieren? 
Dann wechsel ich von den Street Judges zu Robocop.


----------



## Eckism (8. Oktober 2020)

Polizei privatisieren? Hier, ich bin dabei...und bestechlich. 

Das gäbe einen ungeahnte Möglichkeiten...das Gesetz kommt auf meine Laune drauf an.


----------



## tdi-fan (8. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte man die Geschwindigkeit auch nur so hoch wählen, wie man es noch kontrollieren kann.



Das endet dann in Selbstüberschätzung


----------



## Mahoy (8. Oktober 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Deine Problempunkte habe ich durchaus gelesen. Diese werden aber vom "großen Rest" Deines Beitrages meiner Wahrnehmung nach überstrahlt.



Du hast leider recht. 

Zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich hatte kürzlich IRL eine Diskussion mit einem - meiner Wahrnehmung nach - ähnlich naiven Vertreter des ganz weit linken Lagers, dessen Argumentation auch im Wesentlichen darauf beruhte, dass nur erst einmal die richtige Weltanschauung durchgesetzt sein müsste, dann würde das Gute im Menschen von sich aus obsiegen und sich alle Alltagsprobleme von allein erledigen. Die Genervtheit darüber ist zugegebenermaßen stark in meinen Rant eingeflossen.

Um es wieder zu versachlichen: Es ist an sich unerheblich und von der Weltanschauung unerheblich, wen welche Gemeinschaftsform mit der Aufrechterhaltung der öffentlichen Ordnung betraut. Ob nun Nachbarschaftswache, Bürgerwehr oder eben eine Polizei, sind immer Institutionen bestehend aus Einzelpersonen, die je nach Größe und Zusammensetzung und Wirkbereich sehr unterschiedliche Vor- und Nachteile haben und als Machtausübende (egal wie viel und egal wie lange) eine gewisse Kontrolle durch die Gemeinschaft brauchen. Wenn man das gründlich betreibt, funktioniert allerdings meines Erachtens jede Intitution.

Sicherlich kann eine Nachbarschaftswache sicherlich in vielen Dingen anders und menschlicher agieren. Wenn Erwin aus dem dritten Stock mal wieder eine über den Durst getrunken hat und im Hof randaliert, können Erna und Manfred auf Nachbarschaftspatrouille ihn viel persönlicher und menschlicher zur Ordnung rufen und womöglich auch eher organisieren, dass die nähere Gemeinschaft ein Auge auf seinen Alkoholkonsum hat.
Jedoch einmal davon abgesehen, dass so etwas auch in das Schreckgespenst totaler Überwachung von jedem durch jeden ausarten kann - was passiert eigentlich, wenn Erwins Tobsucht nicht mehr persönlich und menschlich zu bändigen ist und es um das Wohlergehen Dritter oder gar um Leben und Tod geht?

Sind Erna und Manfred von der Nachbarschaftswache tatsächlich kompetent, um mit jeder Situation umzugehen? Was sind die Implikationen, wenn sie Erwin gewähren lassen müssen, oder Erwin etwas robuster anpacken müssen oder gar von Erwin verdroschen werden?
Egal welcher Ausgang, es dürfte die Verhältnisse in der Nachbarschaft verkomplizieren - anders als wenn neutrale Personen einschreiten, die anzunehmenderweise keine persönlichen Beziehungen zu irgend einem der Beteiligten haben, die dadurch belastet werden oder von vornherein das Handeln bestimmen könnten. Erwins Busenkumpel oder Bruder auf Nachbarschaftswache könnten beispielsweise doch etwas anders agieren als Erwins Nachbarn ein paar Aufgänge weiter, die nur seine gelegentlichen nächtlichen Brüllorgien kennen.

Oder was ist, wenn Erwins kleiner Amoklauf in den Wirkbereich einer anderen Nachbarschaft übergeht? Wer ist da zuständig und in welchem Umfang? Dürfen Kevin und Zoe tätig werden, wenn Erwin - kombinieren wir die Problemfelder mal ein wenig - ausgerechnet deren Fahrräder kaputt tritt, während sie selbst zufällig auf Patrouille sind? Oder muss das Eingreifen erst mit Erna und Manfred abgesprochen werden, nachdem Kevin und Zoe hoffentlich abeklärt genug sind, die Zerstörung ihrer Fahrräder genau so neutral zu sehen wie die Zerstörung irgendwelcher Fahrräder?

Da das Ganze in der idealen, nahezu eigentumslosen Gesellschaft stattfindet, mag es ja sein, dass es *eigentlich* gar nicht Kevins und Zoes Fahrräder sind, die Erwin beschädigt, sondern es sich dabei quasi um Volkseigentum handelt. Nichtsdestotrotz könnte es Kevin und Zoe anpiepen, dass sie nun neue Fahrräder beantragen müssen und allerlei Scherereien haben, die nun einmal auftreten, wenn die ideale sozialistische Gesellschaft nicht zufällig auch ein Schlaraffenland ist, in welchem den *trotzdem* fleißig Werktätigen alles Benötigte sofort zufliegt.

Utopien sind etwas Schönes, aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass sie vor allem eine Denkhilfe sind. Man konstruiert ein ideales Ziel, um den Weg dahin gedanklich nachspielen zu können und stößt auf diesem Weg auf Sachverhalte, die dazu zwingen, andere Abzweigungen zu nehmen oder sogar das Idealziel zu modifizieren.

Das hat die Autorin des zitierten Artikels meines Erachtens unterlassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn das jeder täte, gäbe es keine Verkehrstote.



Ein erheblicher Teil der Verkehrstoten und ein noch größerer Anteil der Verletzten resultiert nicht daraus, dass jemand seine eigene Geschwindigkeit nicht beherrschen konnte, das kriegen erstaunlich viele noch relativ gut hin, solange sie nüchtern sind (=> Diskounfälle, die geographisch bedingt besonders häufig tödlich enden, sind leider ausgenommen. Die armen Bäume.), sondern daraus, dass jemand seine Umgebung nicht überwacht bekommen hat. Das ist ein deutlich Unterschied, denn erst daraus resultiert der Bedarf nach Verkehrsregeln und deren Überwachung, um eben das Verhalten anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer vorhersehbarer und den zu überwachenden Bereich kleiner zu machen. Klappt auch nur mäßig, aber ohne durchgesetzte Verkehrsregeln wären vielerorts schon 10 km/h eine unsichere Geschwindigkeit.
(Keine 20 Minuten her, dass mir eine mitten auf der Straße ohne zu gucken vor's Fahrrad geeiert und dann auch noch beim hören der Bremsen in die einzig verbliebene Ausweichrichtung gesprungen ist. Wäre ich nur so gefahren, dass ich meine Geschwindigkeit unter Kontrolle gehabt hätte, ohne Reserven für regel- und vernunftwidrige Idioten, hätte sie flachgelegen. Oder, in Anbetracht der offensichtlich vorhandene Masse, vielleicht auch ich.)




tdi-fan schrieb:


> Das endet dann in Selbstüberschätzung



Die ist nur bei denen einen Problem, die unterdurchschnittliche Fahrkünste aufweisen. Aber das sind nach Selbstauskunft ja maximal 5% der deutschen Autofahrer  .




Mahoy schrieb:


> Du hast leider recht.



Da muss ich teilweise widersprechen. Deine Kritik nahm zwar unsachgemäßer Weise die Autorin als Aufhänger, aber inhaltlich habe ich da ehrlich gesagt auch nichts kommentarwürdiges gesehen. Der ganze Artikel ist eine Aneinanderreihung von Aussagen, die nur deswegen nicht als komplett falsch durchgehen, weil sie abschließend als Utopie gekennzeichnet werden. Sie sind aber so utopisch, dass die von der Autorin implizit postulierten Grundlagen nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben, real zu werden und das bringt den ganzen Artikel hinsichtlich seiner Aussagekraft für unsere Welt auf eine Ebene mit Star Trek, Herr der Ringe und Pippi Langstrumpf: Im Rahmen seiner selbst definierten Logik nicht ganz unschlüssig, aber ohne Bezug zur Wirklickeit. Und damit genausowenig eine hier brauchbare Diskussionsgrundlage wie Lindgren, Tolkien und Roddenberry. (An der Stelle die Anmerkung, dass letzterer es zwar de facto geschafft hat, Amerikanern den vollendeten Kommunismus samt komplett egalitärer Gesellschaft unter die Nase zu reiben, es aber selbst in der Sternenflotte einen Sicherheitsdienst gibt.)



> Um es wieder zu versachlichen: Es ist an sich unerheblich und von der Weltanschauung unerheblich, wen welche Gemeinschaftsform mit der Aufrechterhaltung der öffentlichen Ordnung betraut. Ob nun Nachbarschaftswache, Bürgerwehr oder eben eine Polizei, sind immer Institutionen bestehend aus Einzelpersonen, die je nach Größe und Zusammensetzung und Wirkbereich sehr unterschiedliche Vor- und Nachteile haben und als Machtausübende (egal wie viel und egal wie lange) eine gewisse Kontrolle durch die Gemeinschaft brauchen. Wenn man das gründlich betreibt, funktioniert allerdings meines Erachtens jede Intitution.



Der Unterschied zwischen einer Nachbarschaftswache und der Polizei: Erstere wird eben nicht von "der Gesellschaft" beauftragt. Sondern bestenfalls von der gesamten Nachbarschaft, oft von einem weit kleineren Zirkel (der oft nicht einmal die Mitglieder der Wache und deren engste Angehörige umfasst). Und dementsprechend verteidigen Nachbarschaftswachen auch nur sehr unzuverlässig die Werte der Gesellschaft, sondern all zu oft nur die Werte und Ansichten eines kleinen Teil der Nachbarschaft, was den konfliktfreien Bewegungsraum der Bürger letztlich auf mesolithische Verhältnisse reduzieren würde, weil niemand mehr weiß, bei welchem Anlass einem der Typ vom übernächsten Block die Keule über den Schädel ziehen würde. Im Zweifelsfall "wenn er Bock drauf hat". Aus dieser Kleinskaligkeit resultiert dann gleich das nächste Problem: Eine höhere Instanz innerhalb des gleichen Systems, also genau das, was in unseren heutigen Strukturen schon zu schwach ausgeprägt ist, kann es gar nicht mehr geben.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2020)

Nachdem vor kurzem ein Referendar rechtskräftig wegen Verwendung verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole und schwerem Landfriedensbruch verurteilt wurde, aber trotzdem nicht aus dem Referendariat ausgeschlossen werden konnte, wird nun in Sachsen das Gesetz zur Ausbildung von Juristen verschärft.








						Sachsen will Verfassungsfeinde vom Ref ausschließen
					

Ein neues Gesetz soll den Zugang zum Referendariat strenger regeln. Zuletzt hatte die sächsische Justiz dazu einen schwierigen Fall zu entscheiden.




					www.lto.de
				




Edit:
Im Prozess um den Attentäter in Halle offenbaren sich gravierende Wissenslücken bei den Ermittlern, die schon Fragen aufwerfen was diese eigentlich im letzten Jahr gemacht haben. Die Nebenklage will nun eigene Gutachter beauftragen.



			
				LTO.de schrieb:
			
		

> Gaming-Experten, die die Computerspiele des Attentäters nicht kennen, Internet-Experten, die die Foren, auf denen sich der Attentäter aufhielt, nicht kennen und Musik-Experten, die die Musik des Attentäters nicht kennen: Eine Großzahl der Ermittler des Bundeskriminalamtes (BKA), die beim Prozess um den rechtsterroristischen Anschlag von Halle aussagen, offenbart bei den Befragungen vor Gericht Wissens- und Ermittlungslücken. Bei den 23 Anwälten der Nebenklage sorgt das regelmäßig für Empörung.





> Die Beamtin, die sein Gaming-Verhalten prüfen sollte, hatte die Spiele selbst nie gespielt.


Zumindest bei den "Gaming-Experten" sollte sich doch sicher hier jemand passendes finden. 









						Halle-Prozess: Die überfragten Ermittler
					

Eine Großzahl der BKA-Ermittler, die beim Prozess um den Anschlag von Halle aussagen, offenbart vor Gericht Wissens- und Ermittlungslücken.




					www.lto.de
				




Edit2:
In Hamburg ist ein rechtsextremer Regierungsdirektor aufgeflogen.




__





						Nachrichten aus Hamburg
					

Aktuelle Informationen und regionale Nachrichten aus Hamburg von NDR 90,3, Hamburg Journal und weiteren NDR Programmen.




					www.ndr.de
				




Edit3:
Mal wieder was zu V-Leuten.








						V-Mann "Murat": Islamist enttarnt V-Mann
					

Er gilt als Top-Informant aus der Islamistenszene: "Murat" warnte vor dem Attentäter Amri, beschaffte Einblicke in Terror-Netzwerke, verhalf zu Anklagen. Nun könnte er in Gefahr sein: Ein Islamist hat seine Identität enttarnt. Von A. Henkel.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Unfaires Strafverfahren: EGMR verurteilt Deutschland
					

Tatprovokation durch V-Leute: Der EGMR hat Deutschland wegen Verletzung des Gebots eines fairen Verfahrens verurteilt. Und das ist nicht das erste Mal.




					www.lto.de
				












						Vom V-Mann provoziert: Anwälte fordern ein Gesetz
					

Nach dem EGMR-Urteil gegen Deutschland mahnen Anwalte und Richter Gesetzesänderungen an: Anstiftungen durch V-Leute müssten ein Verfahrenshindernis sein.




					www.lto.de
				




Edit4:

Nach monatelangem Ringen hat sich die Bundesregierung endlich auf eine Studie zu Extremismus bei den Sicherheitsbehörden entschließen können. Zusätzlich soll es Studien zur Verbreitung von rassistischen und extremistischen Einstellungen in der Bevölkerung sowie zum Arbeitsalltag von Polizisten geben. 2 von 3 Bundesbürgern haben bei einer WDR-Umfrage auch eine unabhängige Beschwerdestelle bezüglich Polizeigewalt und Vergehen/Straftaten im Dienst gefordert.
Auch stellt sich die Frage, wie man im Alltag als Zeuge von solchen rechtswidrigen Angriffen durch Polizisten reagieren und Zivilcourage zeigen soll ohne selbst in die Gefahr zu geraten hinterher strafrechtlich verfolgt zu werden wegen Widerstand gegen / Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte.









						Polizei
					

Polizei




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Exclusiv im Ersten: Was ist los bei der Polizei? | Reportage & Dokumentation
					

Die Polizei – dein Freund und Helfer? Sven aus Köln hat das Gegenteil erlebt. Bei einem Polizeieinsatz wurde er grundlos geschlagen und verlor das Bewusstsein. Sein Fall landete vor Gericht. Doch angeklagt wurden nicht die Polizisten.




					www.daserste.de
				












						Rassismus
					

Rassismus




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Rechtsextremismus: Polizeistudie zu Rassismus kommt
					

Horst Seehofer lenkt ein und lässt eine Studie zu Rassismus in der Polizei zu. Doch auch die Belastung der Beamten soll unter die Lupe genommen werden.




					www.lto.de


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

Seehofer stimmt nun doch Rassismus-Studie in der Polizei zu

Das hätte er mal gleich machen sollen.  Wäre für alle Beteiligten besser gewesen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2020)

Da musste halt der Druck erst groß genug werden durch die vielen Vorfälle in der letzten Zeit.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2020)

In Dresden gab es einen Terrorangriff durch einen Gefährder, der erst wenige Tage vorher aus der Haft entlassen wurde. 









						Dresdner Messerangriff: Generalbundesanwalt übernimmt
					

Der Messerangriff Anfang Oktober in Dresden ist vermutlich eine radikal-islamistische Tat von einem Syrer. Die Folge: der Generalbundesanwalt ermittelt.




					www.lto.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Seehofer stimmt nun doch Rassismus-Studie in der Polizei zu
> 
> Das hätte er mal gleich machen sollen.  Wäre für alle Beteiligten besser gewesen.



Durch- oder nur Titel gelesen? Letzterer ist nämlich falsch. Seehofer hat einer "Rassismus-Studie in der Polizei" NICHT zugestimmt. Sondern einer Rassismus-Studie zur Allgemeinheit und zusätzlich einer Studie zum Alltag von Polizisten. Überlappung oder Koordination: Denkbar, aber nicht eingeplant.


----------



## Eckism (21. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Dresden gab es einen Terrorangriff durch einen Gefährder, der erst wenige Tage vorher aus der Haft entlassen wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht hatte der Syrer auch nur Angst, das es NaziCops aus NRW sein könnten!? Wobei...Dresden ist Ostdeutschland, da gibts fast nur rechte...es war Nazisyrer der Gruppe NSU 3.0.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Durch- oder nur Titel gelesen? Letzterer ist nämlich falsch. Seehofer hat einer "Rassismus-Studie in der Polizei" NICHT zugestimmt. Sondern einer Rassismus-Studie zur Allgemeinheit und zusätzlich einer Studie zum Alltag von Polizisten. Überlappung oder Koordination: Denkbar, aber nicht eingeplant.


Achso. Dann hatte ich wohl nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Durch- oder nur Titel gelesen? Letzterer ist nämlich falsch. Seehofer hat einer "Rassismus-Studie in der Polizei" NICHT zugestimmt. Sondern einer Rassismus-Studie zur Allgemeinheit und zusätzlich einer Studie zum Alltag von Polizisten. Überlappung oder Koordination: Denkbar, aber nicht eingeplant.



Es gibt drei Studien.
Spannend wird es eher, wenn sich die Ergebnisse widersprechen.

*Kabinett will Geheimdiensten Quellen-TKÜ erlauben: Tausche Staatstrojaner gegen Rassismusstudie*








						Kabinett will Geheimdiensten Quellen-TKÜ erlauben
					

Per Staatstrojaner soll der Zugriff auf verschlüsselte Messenger-Nachrichten gelingen. Die SPD gab ihren Widerstand auf – wohl auch für einen Deal.




					www.lto.de
				





Im heute-Journal wurde gerade berichtet, das der Angreifer in Dresden seine komplette Jugendstrafe von 3 Jahren absitzen musste und damit scheinbar eine sehr schlechte Führung hatte. Sonst wäre er üblicherweise nach 2 Jahren auf Bewährung entlassen wurden.
Die Frage ist, was es da im Knast an Kontakten zu anderen Islamisten gab. Da sollte man die Häftlinge strickt voneinander trennen und ggf. isolieren.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2020)

Gestern Abend wurde auf ARD eine interessante Doku über den deutschen Verfassungsschutz gezeigt: Früh.Warn.System.

Dabei wurde er genau unter die Lupe genommen und auch in Frage gestellt, ob er überhaupt Sinn macht und nicht nur Steuergelder kostet. Sehr interessant.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2020)

Sollte ja auch in der Mediathek zu finden sein.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sollte ja auch in der Mediathek zu finden sein.


Habe ich doch verlinkt.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Oktober 2020)

Ein wenig OT: aber kann mir wer Sagen warum heutzutage Linke und Grüne in eine Tasche gesteckt werden . Ich meine ,ja es sind Ähnlichkeiten vorhanden , aber das sind trotzdem zwei Politisch unterschiedlichen Lager.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2020)

Eklat um Bibelzitat von Staatsanwalt am LG Oldenburg
					

In einem Prozess um Kindesmisshandlung vor dem LG Oldenburg soll ein Staatsanwalt unter anderem mit Zitaten aus der Bibel argumentiert haben.




					www.lto.de
				




Und demnächst dann das Alte Testament mit "Auge um Auge". 

Selbst der Papst ist mittlerweile im 21. Jh angekommen. 








						Papst für Schutz gleichgeschlechtlicher Partnerschaften
					

Erstmals hat sich Papst Franziskus für den Schutz gleichgeschlechtlicher Lebenspartnerschaften ausgesprochen. "Homosexuelle haben das Recht, in einer Familie zu leben", sagte er in einer Dokumentation.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2020)

Dann sollten die CDU/CSU sich auch mal einen anderen Parteinamen aussuchen.
Staat und Religion sollten ja von einander getrennt sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ein wenig OT: aber kann mir wer Sagen warum heutzutage Linke und Grüne in eine Tasche gesteckt werden . Ich meine ,ja es sind Ähnlichkeiten vorhanden , aber das sind trotzdem zwei Politisch unterschiedlichen Lager.



"Linke" als Sammelbergriff wird überwiegend von Leuten verwendet, die darunter alles zusammen, was sie nicht mögen. In solchen Fällen umfasst "links" halt alles, was nicht zu [i.d.R. nationalistische Gruppierung] gehört. Neben der Partei "die Linke" und den Grünen fast immer auch die SPD und nicht selten "linkgrün versiffte" Politiker wie Merkel.

Die Gegenrichtung "rechts" funktioniert übrigens genauso, auch da werden mehrere verschiedene Strömungen i.d.R. ohne weitere Kenntnisse in einen Topf geschmissen. Allerdings sind die deutschen "Rechten" ohnehin ziemlich auf "gegen Fremdes" sowie die Rückkehr in einen recht schmalen Zeitkorridor von 3-4 Jahrzehnten beschränkt, entsprechend undifferenziert/vermischt/als eine Gruppe betrachtbar sind sie, im Gegensatz zu Strömungen die FÜR diverse verschiedene Dinge sind. Das ist aber keine allgemeine Eigenart von rechts/links (auch wenn dem "linken Spektrum" insgesamt ein paar mehr grundverschiedene Strömungen zugerechnet werden), was immer wieder zu Verwirrung und Stilblüten führt, wenn mit "links" und "rechts" über Gruppierungen im Ausland geredet wird.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2020)

Na es lässt sich schon recht einfach zusammenfassen. rechte(xtreme) sind für Faschismus, linke dagegen.


----------



## MJDBln79 (23. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Na es lässt sich schon recht einfach zusammenfassen. rechte(xtreme) sind für Faschismus, linke dagegen.


Ja, oder: Linke(xtreme) sind für Kommunismus, Rechte dagegen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2020)

MJDBln79 schrieb:


> Ja, oder: Linke(xtreme) sind für Kommunismus, Rechte dagegen.


Den Rechten ist das Wirtschaftssystem relativ egal.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

Linke sind anti-kapitalistisch und wünschen sich viel Kontrolle durch den Staat in der Wirtschaft.
Wie die Rechten dazu stehen weiß ich gar nicht. Ausser Hetze und Parolen kommt von der AfD ja nicht viel.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. Oktober 2020)

Naja wenn wir mal die AFD als Standard nehmen dann , wäre das wohl so Kein Europa ,eigene Deutsche Währung
Und Förderung von  Fossilen Brennstoffen


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Linke sind anti-kapitalistisch und wünschen sich viel Kontrolle durch den Staat in der Wirtschaft.


Es gibt auch genug Linke, die möglichst keinen Staat haben wollen und dass jedem alles gehört.
Und wenn die das nicht kriegen, holen sie sich das.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt auch genug Linke, die möglichst keinen Staat haben wollen und dass jedem alles gehört.
> Und wenn die das nicht kriegen, holen sie sich das.


Ja. Da muß man sich zwischen (normalen) Linken und Radikalen differenzieren.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Da muß man sich zwischen (normalen) Linken und Radikalen differenzieren.


Du meinst ja die Wagenknecht Fraktion?
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie sie bei Harald Schmidt mal war und er Witze gerissen hat. Sie sagte, dass der Kommunismus in der form. wie er praktiziert wurde, gescheitert ist, da man den Menschen nicht einsperren kann.
Man muss ein Wirtschaftssystem entwickeln, das für den Menschen agiert und keinen bevorzugt. Konkret wurde sie aber leider nicht, da Schmidt sie am Ende abgewürgt hat oder so -- keine Sendezeit mehr.
Ich persönlich halte Wagenknecht für eine sehr intelligente Frau und würde es gerne mal sehen, wie sie dem intransparenten Lobbyismus begegnen will.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst ja die Wagenknecht Fraktion?
> Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie sie bei Harald Schmidt mal war und er Witze gerissen hat. Sie sagte, dass der Kommunismus in der form. wie er praktiziert wurde, gescheitert ist, da man den Menschen nicht einsperren kann.


Kommunismus ist ja auch ein Ideal von Linken. Praktisch gibt oder gab es den nie.
Der Begriff wird zwar gerne für sozialistische Diktaturen, synomym auch durch die Medien verwendet, ist aber falsch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss ein Wirtschaftssystem entwickeln, das für den Menschen agiert und keinen bevorzugt. Konkret wurde sie aber leider nicht, da Schmidt sie am Ende abgewürgt hat oder so -- keine Sendezeit mehr.
> Ich persönlich halte Wagenknecht für eine sehr intelligente Frau und würde es gerne mal sehen, wie sie dem intransparenten Lobbyismus begegnen will.


Ich halte Sarah Wagenknecht auch für sehr intelligent und sie hat mit vielen Recht was sie sagt.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hausdurchsuchung trotz fehlendem strafbarem Verhalten:








						Adbusting: Jurastudentin klagt gegen Durchsuchung
					

Als sie ein Bundeswehr-Plakat austauschen wollte, wurde eine Studentin erwischt. Später wurde ihre Wohnung durchsucht. Geht es wirklich um Strafrecht?




					www.lto.de


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss ein Wirtschaftssystem entwickeln, das für den Menschen agiert und keinen bevorzugt.


Die Frage ist halt, muss dann jeder arbeiten oder kann sich jeder Zuhause die Eier schaukeln? Garantierte 3000€ im Monat, ein Leben lang und wähle Links und schaukel mir die Perlen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, muss dann jeder arbeiten oder kann sich jeder Zuhause die Eier schaukeln? Garantierte 3000€ im Monat, ein Leben lang und wähle Links und schaukel mir die Perlen.


Tja, bevor du lästerst, entwickle doch mal selbst ein Wirtschaftssystem, von dem viele profitieren als nur wenige.


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2020)

Mein Versuch wäre arbeiten gehen...ich muss zum Geldverdienen schließlich auch Früh aufstehen, bin die ganze Woche nicht Zuhause oder kack im Ausland zum arbeiten ab...Bock hab ich dazu auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2020)

Die Arbeitskraft anzubieten um dafür Geld zu bekommen ist der klassische Weg.
Das Problem ist halt, dass aktuell die Arbeitskraft stark besteuert wird.


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Arbeitskraft anzubieten um dafür Geld zu bekommen ist der klassische Weg.
> Das Problem ist halt, dass aktuell die Arbeitskraft stark besteuert wird.


Gibt halt zu viele Hartzer, die durchgefüttert werden wollen und die Politiker wollen sich das Geldsäckel ja auch ordentlich voll machen usw...
Mit den Steuern an sich hab ich weniger Probleme (zu Hoch sind sie mir schon), ich hab eher Probleme mit den Ausgaben, Bildung und Kinderbetreuung wird eigentlich in Deutschland überbewertet...


----------



## doedelmeister (23. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mit den Steuern an sich hab ich weniger Probleme (zu Hoch sind sie mir schon), ich hab eher Probleme mit den Ausgaben, Bildung und Kinderbetreuung wird eigentlich in Deutschland überbewertet...


Weiss nicht ob ich dich hier richtig verstehe. "Bildung und Kinderbetreuung überbewertet"?

Das sind mit abstand die sinnvollsten Ausgaben, weil die eben dafür sorgen soziale Ungleichheit zu bekämpfen und Leuten mit schlechterer Ausgangslage ne reale Chance geben in der Arbeitswelt ein besseren Job zu bekommen als noch ihre Eltern. In kostenfrei Bildung kann man gar nicht genug investieren.


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2020)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob ich dich hier richtig verstehe. "Bildung und Kinderbetreuung überbewertet"?
> 
> Das sind mit abstand die sinnvollsten Ausgaben, weil die eben dafür sorgen soziale Ungleichheit zu bekämpfen und Leuten mit schlechterer Ausgangslage ne reale Chance geben in der Arbeitswelt ein besseren Job zu bekommen als noch ihre Eltern. In kostenfrei Bildung kann man gar nicht genug investieren.


Sag das nicht mir, sag das der Regierung...Schulen werden geschlossen, weil in so nen Klassenraum auch locker 40 Schüler reinpassen, Kindergrippen und Kindergärten, wo man das Kind sofort nach dem Orgasmus anmelden muss, damit es in 3 Jahren nen Platz bekommt, schlechte bezahlung von Lehrern und dazu noch mangelnde Erziehung der Kinder gegenüber Lehrern und anderen Leuten.

Schnapp Dir Alkohol und setzt Dich vor den Supermarkt, Tankstelle, pöbel Leute im Suff voll...dann ist man in Deutschland willkommen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gibt halt zu viele Hartzer, die durchgefüttert werden wollen und die Politiker wollen sich das Geldsäckel ja auch ordentlich voll machen usw..


Da hast du aber ein komisches Bild von Hartz IV Empfängern. Ich behaupte mal das nur ein kleiner Bruchteil sich damit zufrieden gibt und darauf ausruht. Die meisten wollen arbeiten.
Und solche Kandidaten wie "Arno Dübel" sollen inszeniert gewesen sein.


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin als Selbstständiger ja viel in Firmen unterwegs, bzw. war ich vor Corona in vielen Firmen unterwegs. Da bekommt man schon so einiges mit, wenn sich wieder über Bewerber aufgeregt wird...für den einen ist 7 Uhr Arbeitsbeginn unzumutbar, für den anderen 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit, der andere hat keinen Bock auf Arbeitskleidung, dreckig machen ist auch nicht so das wahre, Bewegen muss auch nicht unbedingt sein usw.
Der Ex von meiner Nichte ist auch so ne faule Sa....Zuhause hocken, Saufen, Rauchen, auf Kosten vom Mädel leben...zum Glück haben wir den abserviert.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der Ex von meiner Nichte ist auch so ne faule Sa....Zuhause hocken, Saufen, Rauchen, auf Kosten vom Mädel leben...zum Glück haben wir den abserviert.


Das gleiche hast du bei Unternehmern, die sich gerade gesund stoßen und Kurzarbeit machen obwohl es nicht notwendig ist oder Firmen, die ihre Arbeitnehmer ausbeuten.
Schwarze Schafe laufen nun mal überall herum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Na es lässt sich schon recht einfach zusammenfassen. rechte(xtreme) sind für Faschismus, linke dagegen.



Monarchisten sind für Faschismus? Ganz sicher nicht. Konservative auch nicht. Umgekehrt haben Maoisten mit nahezu allen typischen Aspekten der bisherigen Faschisten außer "antimarxistisch" kein Problem und es gab schon genug Überläufer, die nach Umentscheidung in ein zwei Punkten mit wehenden Fahnen ins Lager der anderen Extremisten gewechselt sind.




Threshold schrieb:


> Den Rechten ist das Wirtschaftssystem relativ egal.



Das gilt nicht einmal für die deutsche Rechte, deren aktuelle populistische Leitpartei sich sogar ausdrücklich mit wirtschaftlichem Themenspektrum gegründet hat.




RyzA schrieb:


> Linke sind anti-kapitalistisch und wünschen sich viel Kontrolle durch den Staat in der Wirtschaft.
> Wie die Rechten dazu stehen weiß ich gar nicht. Ausser Hetze und Parolen kommt von der AfD ja nicht viel.



Anarchisten wünschen garantiert keine Kontrolle durch den Staat. Umgekehrt hat die NSDAP, die wohl weiterhin vielen radikalen Rechten ein Vorbild sein dürfte, den im Namen versprochenen "Sozialismus" zwar nie formell umgesetzt, trotzdem aber nahezu die volle Kontrolle über die Wirtschaft übernommen. Keine Kontrolle durch den Staat ist der Grundgedanke des Liberalismus, aber den gibt es in linken wie rechten Abwandlungen. Vor allem in den USA hat man da ein weites Spektrum zur Auswahl.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Da muß man sich zwischen (normalen) Linken und Radikalen differenzieren.



Nö. Du musst differenzieren zwischen Pazifisten, Sozialisten, Kommunisten, Sozialdemokraten, Ökos, Konservative, Nationalisten, Faschisten, Monarchisten,... . Radikalität gibt es in allen Gruppierungen, nicht-Radikale auch. Nur die Verhältnisse schwanken.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anarchisten wünschen garantiert keine Kontrolle durch den Staat. Umgekehrt hat die NSDAP, die wohl weiterhin vielen radikalen Rechten ein Vorbild sein dürfte, den im Namen versprochenen "Sozialismus" zwar nie formell umgesetzt, trotzdem aber nahezu die volle Kontrolle über die Wirtschaft übernommen. Keine Kontrolle durch den Staat ist der Grundgedanke des Liberalismus, aber den gibt es in linken wie rechten Abwandlungen. Vor allem in den USA hat man da ein weites Spektrum zur Auswahl.
> 
> 
> Nö. Du musst differenzieren zwischen Pazifisten, Sozialisten, Kommunisten, Sozialdemokraten, Ökos, Konservative, Nationalisten, Faschisten, Monarchisten,... . Radikalität gibt es in allen Gruppierungen, nicht-Radikale auch. Nur die Verhältnisse schwanken.


Sind Linke nur Radikale? Ich hatte doch geschrieben das ich auch die Partei und Gemäßigte meine.

Und es bringt nichts wenn du andere Gruppierungen mit weiter aufführst. Darum ging es nicht.


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche hast du bei Unternehmern, die sich gerade gesund stoßen und Kurzarbeit machen obwohl es nicht notwendig ist oder Firmen, die ihre Arbeitnehmer ausbeuten.
> Schwarze Schafe laufen nun mal überall herum.


Kurzarbeit wird überwacht und man muss sich an gewisse Regeln halten, da kann man sich nicht Gesund stoßen, profitieren werden aber sicherlich manche. Besser Kurzarbeit als wenn man gleich mit Kündigungen um sich wirft.
Ausbeuten kann man nur die, die sich ausbeuten lassen, zudem sind die wenigsten Arbeitgeber richtig shice.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2020)

Das ist OT.

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zukommen.








						Kriminalbeamte schlagen Alarm: Keine Sicherheitsüberprüfung privater Datenauswerter
					

Kinderpornografie, Betrug, Geldwäsche: Hessische Staatsanwälte lassen private Dienstleister hochsensible Ermittlungsdaten auswerten. Eine Prüfung ihrer Mitarbeiter auf mögliche kriminelle Vorgeschichten findet nicht statt. Kriminalbeamte sehen darin ein Sicherheitsrisiko.




					www.hessenschau.de


----------



## Nathenhale (23. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Kurzarbeit wird überwacht und man muss sich an gewisse Regeln halten, da kann man sich nicht Gesund stoßen, profitieren werden aber sicherlich manche. Besser Kurzarbeit als wenn man gleich mit Kündigungen um sich wirft.
> Ausbeuten kann man nur die, die sich ausbeuten lassen, zudem sind die wenigsten Arbeitgeber richtig shice.


HUST HUST Daimler AG und BWM. Aber nur so am Rande. Und ja es gibt genug Faule Arbeitnehmer aber auch genau so viele Arbeitgeber (Prozentual, gehe mal davon aus des es mehr Arbeitnehmer gibt als -geber )


----------



## muadib (24. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hausdurchsuchung trotz fehlendem strafbarem Verhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, bei Wehrkraftzersetzung versteht der Staat keinen Spaß.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Oktober 2020)

Wo bleiben dann die Durchsuchungen bei HK usw.?
Der ganze Schrott von denen ist doch tatsächlich für eine Reduzierung der Wehrkraft verantwortlich.


----------



## Research (24. Oktober 2020)

Was ich, ohne Quellen nennen zu "dürfen, da ich sehr Nahe am Herzen war.
Resignation.

Polizei: überlastet.
Justiz: überlastet.
Ämter: Veraltet + Zerwaltet.
Armee: So viele Generäle wie im 2WK, "Weniger einsatzbereite Flugzeuge als die VErteidigungsministerin Kinder hat."
Recht: Immer unübersichtlicher und Klientel. Doppelgesetze. "Rechtsfreier Raum" Internet aber dann NoGo-Zonen.
Blanke politische Inkompetenz oder Bösarteigt oder Korruption.  Alternativ in verschiedener Kombination.
Rechtsausübung: Nur beim kleinen, harmlosen Bürger.
Plünderung der Sozialsysteme. (U.A: Generationsvertrag)
Absetzung von Standards (Einfache Sprache, Sitzenbleiben, Noten....)

Vieles wo man dringend Hand anlegen müsste.
Und der Problemberg wächst.
Aktionismus statt sinnvoller Aktion.
Grandiose Verschwendung.

Bestes Beispiel Berlin. Die einzige Hauptstadt die Weltweit als Netto-Minus ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sind Linke nur Radikale? Ich hatte doch geschrieben das ich auch die Partei und Gemäßigte meine.



Und ich schrieb


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... gibt es in allen Gruppierungen, nicht-Radikale auch...



Weiß nicht, was man daran nicht verstehen kann 



> Und es bringt nichts wenn du andere Gruppierungen mit weiter aufführst. Darum ging es nicht.



Du hast von "Linken" gesprochen und gefragt, wie man die differenzieren soll. Ich habe einen Teil der Gruppierungen aufgelistet, die das linke bilden (der Vollständigkeit halber auch ein paar aus dem rechten) und zwischen denen man somit differenzieren sollte. Wenn es dir nicht darum ging, solltest es nicht ansprechen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast von "Linken" gesprochen und gefragt, wie man die differenzieren soll. Ich habe einen Teil der Gruppierungen aufgelistet, die das linke bilden (der Vollständigkeit halber auch ein paar aus dem rechten) und zwischen denen man somit differenzieren sollte. Wenn es dir nicht darum ging, solltest es nicht ansprechen.


Du hattest gleich im ersten Satz von Anarchisten geschrieben. Aber die meinte ich nicht.
Der Großteil der Linken ist nicht radikal.
Ich hatte geschrieben das die linke Partei mehr Regulierung durch den Staat innerhalb der Wirtschaft möchte.
Was ja auch stimmt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Tja, bei Wehrkraftzersetzung versteht der Staat keinen Spaß.


Selbst Schuld, sie hätte ja auch einfach einen Werbeplatz mieten können anstatt gegen Gesetze zu verstoßen bzw 
sie sehr stark zu dehnen.
Zumal das was die Studentin macht sachlich einfach falsch ist. Die Werbung zielt auf die zivile Laufbahn ab und da muss keiner an die Waffe (obwohl es geht im Ausland, ist ne andere Sache)


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo bleiben dann die Durchsuchungen bei HK usw.?


Meine Fresse, gehts noch?
Wir reden dauernd über Whataboutism von Rechts und dann kommt klein DKK und macht das selbe.
Du zeigst das selbe Verhalten wie die Populisten hier, absolut.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Oktober 2020)

Sie hat bloß gegen keine Gesetze verstoßen. Es liegt weder eine Sachbeschädigung vor (fehlender Schaden), noch ein Diebstahl (fehlende Zueignungsabsicht).

Zumal die Behörden echt wichtigeres zutun haben, als sich mit so einem Kinderkram zu beschäftigen.

Zum Beispiel mit der möglichen Anstiftung des mutmaßlich islamitischen Angreifers in Dresden durch den Neonazi Christian L.
Aber wie schon der NSU und der Fall Amri zeigt, wird lieber nicht so genau hingeschaut.

Da kann man mal gespannt sein, was der Generalbundesanwalt da aufklärt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hattest gleich im ersten Satz von Anarchisten geschrieben. Aber die meinte ich nicht.



"Linke" != "die Linke (Partei)". Wenn du letztere meinst, solltest du nicht ersteres schreiben oder zumindest keine Leute anflaumen, die deine Posts so lesen, wie sie geschrieben waren und nicht so, wie sie gemeint aber eben nicht geschrieben waren.


----------



## DAU_0815 (24. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Großteil der Linken ist nicht radikal.


Es gibt eigentlich keine radikalen Linken mehr, zumindest nicht in Deutschland und Europa. Das ist nur ein immer wieder angebrachtes Scheinargument, um Angst und Panik zu verbreiten. Es gibt aber ganz andere massiv radikaliserte Bereiche, die gewaltbereit sind und über Leichen gehen. Aber die werden in diesem Lande verschont, da geht die Polizei so gut wie nicht heran.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel Berlin. Die einzige Hauptstadt die Weltweit als Netto-Minus ist.


Es gibt aber auch keine zweite Hauptstadt auf der Welt die in den letzten 75 Jahren eine so wirklich beschissene / kontraproduktive historische Entwicklung hinter sich hat wie Berlin, oder welche Hauptstadt hat noch eine 45 Jährige vollständige Teilung hinter sich, die damit einhergehende Abwanderung großer Teile seiner hier ansässigen (Industrie)Unternehmen (Deutsche Bank, Telefunken, Siemens, Borsig, Daimler, AEG, usw.) und die damit einhergehenden starken Verluste an Steuereinnahmen.
Ab 1990 dann die anfallenden Kosten durch die Wiedervereinigung der beiden getrennten Stadtteile und damit einhergehende massive Kosten für Wiederherstellung der geteilten Infrastruktur (Verkehr, Strom, Wasser / Abwasser, ÖPNV, Telefon, Verwaltung, Bildung, ect).

Dazu dann noch bis heute angefallende Kosten um den Regierungsapparat von Bonn wieder zurück nach Berlin zu siedeln und das Ganze während die hohen Subventionen, die Westberlin bis dahin in der BRD bekommen hat, ab 1990 drastisch zusammengestrichen wurden, war ja nicht mehr nötig dem "dummen Klassenfeind im Osten" mit dem hochsubventionierten Westberlin propagandistisch direkt vor Augen zu führen welche "Glamourwelt" die BRD doch ist, weil genau nur deshalb hat man Westberlin ca. 35 Jahre lang so stark subenventioniert.

Kurz um, Berlin war durch die Teilung wie durch die Wiedervereinigung der größte Verlierer unter allen Städten / Regionen in Ost- wie auch in West, ohne das den besonderen Lasten die die Stadt durch ihre jüngere Geschichte der letzten 75 Jahre hatte, nach der Wende wirklich Rechnung getragen worden ist, nur bei den Kosten, um die Regierung hierher umzusiedeln (Bauvorhaben) & etwas zur (Hauptstadt)Kultur (Theater, Opern, ect), gab es Zuschüsse, ansonsten musste Berlin seine Investitionen, Altenlasten & Schulden von Ost- wie Westberlin nach der Wende überwiegend selbst stämmen und aufarbeiten, da braucht man dann auch nicht darüber erstaunt sein das Berlin trotz 30 Jahre Mauerfall nach wie vor erstmal noch ein Minusgeschäft bleiben wird. 



> Es gibt eigentlich keine radikalen Linken mehr, zumindest nicht in Deutschland und Europa. Das ist nur ein immer wieder angebrachtes Scheinargument, um Angst und Panik zu verbreiten. Es gibt aber ganz andere massiv radikaliserte Bereiche, die gewaltbereit sind und über Leichen gehen. Aber die werden in diesem Lande verschont, da geht die Polizei so gut wie nicht heran.


Sorry, aber das ist schlichter Blödsinn, natürlich gibt es in Deutschland noch radikale Linke, oder sind angezündeten "Proleten"autos und Brandanschläge auf die Infrastruktur der Berliner S-Bahn, Angriffe auf Polizeiwachen und Polizisten, Sachbeschädigung und körperliche Angriffe auf Mitglieder unliebsamer politischer Parteien und Eigentum von Personen die geschäftlich mit selbigen interagieren (jüngst z.B. das Hotel wo eine AfD Tagung stattfinden sollte), die klar dem radikalen linken Spektrum (nicht selten mit klaren Bekennerschreiben aus der linksextremen Szene) für dich keine radikalen (linken) Taten?
Deutschland hat ganz klar nach wie vor  eine radikale linke Szene und die schreckt durchaus genauso wenig vor Gewalt und Kolletarlschäden zurück wie das rechte Milieu, weil Extremisten, egal welchen Spektrum sie zu verorten sind, nahezu immer der Meinung sind das der Zweck / das Ziel nahezu jedes Mittel billigt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sie hat bloß gegen keine Gesetze verstoßen.


Lies meinen Beitrag und den verlinkten Artikel. Sie hat definitiv und ohne jeden Zweifel gegen Gesetze verstoßen und nur weil etwas nicht bestraft wird heißt es noch lange nicht, dass der Tatbestand nicht erfüllt ist.

Aber das ist der gemeine Wutbürger nicht fähig zu verstehen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das reiner Blödsinn, natürlich gibt es in Deutschland noch radikale Linke, oder sind angezündeten "Proleten"autos und Brandanschläge auf die Infrastruktur der Berliner S-Bahn, Angriffe auf Polizeiwachen und Polizisten, Sachbeschädigung auf Eigentum von Personen die mit unliebsamen Parteien Geschäfte machen (z.B. das Hotel das für eine Veranstaltung der AfD gewählt wurde), die klar dem radikalen linken Spektrum (nicht selten mit klaren Bekennerschreiben aus der linksextremen Szene) für dich keine radikalen (linken) Taten?
> Deutschland hat ganz klar nach wie vor eine radikale linke Szene und die schreckt durchaus genauso wenig vor Gewalt und Kolletarlschäden zurück wie das rechte Milieu, weil Extremisten, egal welchen Spektrum sie zu verorten sind, nahezu immer der Meinung sind das der Zweck / das Ziel nahezu jedes Mittel billigt.


Richtig. Auch wenn es statistisch gesehen deutlich weniger linke als rechte Gewalttaten gibt. Gibt es sie.


----------



## Research (24. Oktober 2020)

Das Problem an Links/Rechts Straftaten-Statistiken ist das es einige Fals-Flag Attacken gibt/gab.
Dazu werden einige Straftaten stoisch links/rechts aufgeteilt.

Da die Diskussionen dazu meist über die USA geführt werden, mal ein paar Beispiele.




__





						fakehatecrimes.org
					

This is a project to create a database of hate crime hoaxes in the USA. It builds on the work of Laird Wilcox, 'Crying Wolf'



					www.fakehatecrimes.org
				



Vielleicht findet man ähnliches in DE:








						Inconvenient antisemitism: The daily attacks on Jews in New York
					

After Jersey City and Monsey the US needs a united front against antisemitism in all communities.




					www.jpost.com
				



Lustigerweise hat Google die Suchergebnisse schon wieder "optimiert".
Duckduckgo for the win:








						Anti-Semitic Attacks Fuel Continuing Rise in Hate Crimes in New York (Published 2019)
					

A recent uptick in anti-Semitic incidents in New York is most noticeable in and near Crown Heights, Brooklyn.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Moment, das hatten wir mit unseren Flüchtlingen und Türken.

Das teilt man dann nicht sauber auf.
In unseren eigenen Antisemitismus und den Importierten.
Lass nen Bus mit Polen und 45°-Gruß durch Deutschland fahren, wie wird das wohl gewertet?

@Nightslaver
Selbst der größt Slum der Welt ist nicht so defizitär wie Berlin.
Ja, damals ist unendlich viel Mist passiert.
Aber die Berliner haben daran gut Mitgetragen und immer wieder den Bock zum Gärtner gewählt.
BTW, du doppelst dich etwas. 

Guck dir deine Abschnitte an.

@Sparanus
Wenn das stimmt, müsste man die Anklage einsacken wegen Amtsverletzung.
Es gibt keine Gesetze ohne Strafe. Und willkürliche Ausführung ist der Tot für eine Demokratie.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Richtig. Auch wenn es statistisch gesehen deutlich weniger linke als rechte Gewalttaten gibt. Gibt es sie.


Sind wesentlich weniger (rund 1/4 gegenüber den rechten Taten), ist richtig, trotzdem ist es im Grunde oft nur ein idiotischer Versuch anhand politischer Verortung / Motivation im politischen Spektrum die Gründe und schwere der Taten zu relativieren / bagatelisieren  und macht es eigentlich keinen Sinn da in irgend einer Form zwischen linksextremen und rechtsextremen Taten differenzieren zu wollen.

Ob extremistische Taten rechts oder links im "mehr menschenfeindlichen und vermeindlich weniger (ehr anders) menschenfeindlichen" politischen Spektrum zu verorten sind ändert am Ende nicht das sie wie jeglicher Extremismus vollständig intolerabel sind und sich der gleichen Mittel zur Durchsetzung eigener am Ende meist demokratiefeindlicher / autokratischer Idiologien und Ziele bedienen.

Zusammen kommen rechte und linke Extremisten 2019 nach offizieller Statistik auf rund 29.000 Straftaten und davon ist jede einzelne eine zuviel, völlig egal wie da die politische Verortung der Täter hinter ist!


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sind wesentlich weniger (rund 1/4 gegenüber den rechten Taten), ist richtig, trotzdem ist es im Grunde oft nur ein idiotischer Versuch anhand politischer Verortung / Motivation im politischen Spektrum die Gründe und schwere der Taten zu relativieren / bagatelisieren  und macht es eigentlich keinen Sinn da in irgend einer Form zwischen linksextremen und rechtsextremen Taten differenzieren zu wollen.


Davon halte ich ja auch nichts.  
Das habe ich auch schon mehrmals hier im Forum klargemacht als wieder versucht wurde zu relativieren.
Ich halte von Linksextremismus genauso wenig wie von Rechtsextremismus.
Und der Staat muß eben alles genau beobachten. Und dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Gesetze ohne Strafe.


Na, noch nie was von Rechtfertigungs oder Entschuldigungsgründen gehört?


----------



## muadib (25. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Davon halte ich ja auch nichts.
> Das habe ich auch schon mehrmals hier im Forum klargemacht als wieder versucht wurde zu relativieren.
> Ich halte von Linksextremismus genauso wenig wie von Rechtsextremismus.
> Und der Staat muß eben alles genau beobachten. Und dagegen vorgehen.


Rechtsextremisten sind tendenziell Obrigkeitshörig und sind daher auch stärker im Staatsdienst zu finden, während Linksextremisten sich vorzugsweise gegen Autoritäten und damit gegen Staatsdiener richten. Dementsprechend schenkt der Staat dem Linksextremismus mehr Aufmerksamkeit.

Das wird deutlich wenn man überlegt, wie häufig man davon gehört hat, dass Polizisten entlassen wurden weil sie linksextrem oder gar teil eines linksextremen Netzwerkes sind.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lies meinen Beitrag und den verlinkten Artikel. Sie hat definitiv und ohne jeden Zweifel gegen Gesetze verstoßen und nur weil etwas nicht bestraft wird heißt es noch lange nicht, dass der Tatbestand nicht erfüllt ist.


Du hast es nicht verstanden. Der Tatbestand ist eben gerade nicht erfüllt gewesen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zusammen kommen rechte und linke Extremisten 2019 nach offizieller Statistik auf rund 29.000 Straftaten und davon ist jede einzelne eine zuviel, völlig egal wie da die politische Verortung der Täter hinter ist!



Wobei die Extremisten durchaus auch gemeinsame Sache machen, wenn es den eigenen Zielen dient. Da freut sich dann auch ein Neonazi wie Christian L. über islamistische Anschläge. Blöd nur, wenn aus Worten Taten werden und der in  § 111 StGB / § 26 StGB genannte "Erfolg" wenige Tage später eintritt.
Aber rechtsextreme Organisationen wie Pegida und die AfD werden das  sicher trotzdem ausschlachten. Gerade weil es eben in Dresden, der Heimat von Pegida passiert ist.

Zumindest besteht nun bei Mord, insb. mit terroristischem Hintergrund, das komplette Arsenal an strafprozessualen Maßnahmen zur Verfügung, von Durchsuchen, über (Quellen)-TKÜ bis zur Onlinedurchsuchung, um die AfD auseinander zu nehmen.  Und anschließend so wie in Griechenland als kriminelle Vereinigung einzustufen.


----------



## Research (25. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na, noch nie was von Rechtfertigungs oder Entschuldigungsgründen gehört?


Les meine Aussage nochmal.
Und überlege dann was du wirklich meinst.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2020)

Was meintest du dann?
Zumal es viele Gesetze ohne Strafen gibt. BGB usw.

Dazu kann bei Geringfügigkeit das Verfahren eingestellt werden (§ 153 StPO). Aber selbst die war in diesem Fall nicht gegeben, da der Tatbestand überhaupt nicht erfüllt wurde.
Zumal man die Kapazitäten halt für wichtigere Sachen (s.o.) braucht und keine Ressourcen für Kinderkram hat.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist schlichter Blödsinn, natürlich gibt es in Deutschland noch radikale Linke, oder sind angezündeten "Proleten"autos und Brandanschläge auf die Infrastruktur der Berliner S-Bahn, Angriffe auf Polizeiwachen und Polizisten, Sachbeschädigung und körperliche Angriffe auf Mitglieder unliebsamer politischer Parteien und Eigentum von Personen die geschäftlich mit selbigen interagieren (jüngst z.B. das Hotel wo eine AfD Tagung stattfinden sollte), die klar dem radikalen linken Spektrum (nicht selten mit klaren Bekennerschreiben aus der linksextremen Szene) für dich keine radikalen (linken) Taten?


Die wählen aber nicht die Linke oder sind Mitglieder der Linken.
Die lehnen Besitz ab und natürlich das Gewaltmonopol des Staates.
-das sind Leute, die gar keinen Staat haben wollen und nicht mehr Staat.


----------



## Rolk (25. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die wählen aber nicht die Linke oder sind Mitglieder der Linken.
> Die lehnen Besitz ab und natürlich das Gewaltmonopol des Staates.
> -das sind Leute, die gar keinen Staat haben wollen und nicht mehr Staat.


Die leben aber auch von irgend etwas und garantiert nicht von erarbeitetem Geld. Also wird doch links gewählt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die leben aber auch von irgend etwas und garantiert nicht von erarbeitetem Geld. Also wird doch links gewählt.


Nö, die leben von Hartz 4 und denen ist es schlicht egal, wer ihnen das Geld gibt.
Die wählen sowieso nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden. Der Tatbestand ist eben gerade nicht erfüllt gewesen.


Eben doch.
Was sie gemacht hat ist ansich verboten und wie fändest du es, wenn irgendein Typ deine Werbeflächen die du vermietest missbrauchst bzw jemand dein Logo deines Unternehmens verändert.
Ein Tatbestand kann erfüllt sein, aber es kann Rechtfertigungsgründe geben damit das ganze nicht bestraft wird.


Haust du jemanden auf die Fresse hast du eindeutig eine Körperverletzung begangen. Hast du dabei so viel Alkohol
im Blut, dass du unzurechnungsfähig bist wirst du nicht bestraft weil es einen Entschuldigungsgrund gibt.
Trotzdem hast du eine Körperverletzung begangen. Jetzt endlich gerafft?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben doch.
> Was sie gemacht hat ist ansich verboten und wie fändest du es, wenn irgendein Typ deine Werbeflächen die du vermietest missbrauchst bzw jemand dein Logo deines Unternehmens verändert.
> Ein Tatbestand kann erfüllt sein, aber es kann Rechtfertigungsgründe geben damit das ganze nicht bestraft wird.



Nein. Er ist eben nicht erfüllt. Wie oft denn noch. Damit ist das ganze nicht strafbar.
Es ist Kunstfreiheit.

Nicht alles was böse ist, ist auch verboten. Sonst würden Steuerhinterzieher wie Bezos oder Jobs schon lange im  Knast sitzen.
Bis vor ein paar Jahren war auch sexuelle Belästigung legal. https://www.kanzleiwehner.de/2018/11/strafe-sexuelle-belaestigung/

Ansonsten solltest du dir von einem Juristen deiner Wahl noch mal die Tatbestandsregelung bei so einfachen Delikten wie dem Diebstahl oder der Sachbeschädigung erklären lassen.




__





						Diebstahl, §§ 242, 243 StGB - Prüfungsschema - Jura Online
					

Jura online lernen auf Jura Online mit dem Exkurs zu 'Diebstahl, §§ 242, 243 StGB' im Bereich 'Strafrecht BT 1 '




					jura-online.de
				







__





						Sachbeschädigung, § 303 StGB - Prüfungsschema - Jura Online
					

Jura online lernen auf Jura Online mit dem Exkurs zu 'Sachbeschädigung, § 303 StGB' im Bereich 'Strafrecht BT 1 '




					jura-online.de
				







> *Prüfungsschema: Diebstahl, §§ 242, 243 StGB*​
> 
> *I. Tatbestand*​*1. Fremde bewegliche Sache*​*a) Sache*​
> Jeder körperliche Gegenstand, vgl. § 90 BGB
> ...


Das Plakat wurde am Tatort zurückgelassen. Damit fehlt sowohl das objektive Tatbestandsmerkmal der "Wegnahme" als auch der Vorsatz bezüglich der Zueignungsabsicht.
Absicht: https://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/absicht




> *Prüfungschema: Sachbeschädigung, § 303 StGB*​
> 
> *I. Tatbestand*​*1. Fremde Sache*​*2. Tathandlung*​*a) Beschädigen*​
> Beschädigen ist jede Substanzverletzung oder Brauchbarkeitsminderung.
> ...


Das Plakat selbst wurde weder beschädigt, zerstört, noch selbst im Erscheinungsbild verändert. Auch der Kasten wurde zerstörungsfrei geöffnet.

Theoretisch könnte man wegen dem Öffnen des Glaskastens noch den Hausfriedensbruch prüfen.


> Aufbau der Prüfung - Hausfriedensbruch, § 123 StGB​Der Hausfriedensbruch ist in § 123 StGB geregelt. Es ist ein vierstufiger Aufbau zugrunde zu legen.
> 
> I. Tatbestand​1. Tatobjekt​Im Tatbestand setzt der Hausfriedensbruch zunächst ein taugliches Tatobjekt voraus. Ein solches können beim Hausfriedensbruch die Wohnung, der Geschäftsraum, das befriedete Besitztum oder abgeschlossene Diensträume sein.
> 
> ...



Jedoch ist der Glaskasten kein "taugliches Tatobjekt".


----------



## Research (25. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die wählen aber nicht die Linke oder sind Mitglieder der Linken.
> Die lehnen Besitz ab und natürlich das Gewaltmonopol des Staates.
> -das sind Leute, die gar keinen Staat haben wollen und nicht mehr Staat.


Wieder nicht verstanden.
Kein Gesetz ohne Strafe.

Welchen Sinn hätte ein Gesetz ohne Strafe?
Ob es dann zur ANWENDUNG führt, ist eine andere.
Oder Verurteilung.
Oder Ermittlung.

z.B. Töten ist verboten.
Strafe:. Keine.
Ein Gesetz ohne die *Möglichkeit *eine Strafe anzubringen ist sinnlos.
Und auch hier, wieder Nuancen:
z.B.: Mord oder Selbstverteidigung.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Oktober 2020)

@ DKK007

Ich verstehe hier echt nicht, was dein Aufriss  soll und wie du dazu kommst, zu behaupten, ihre Handlung ist nicht strafbar?!
Diese Handlung ist Strafbar §303 Abs 2 StGB und sie ist Schadensersatzplichtig aus unerlaubter Handlung §823 BGB.
Ich weiss überhaupt nicht, wie man gegenteiliges behaupten kann?!

Die Werbefläche ist Eigentum einer privaten oder juristischen Person und damit wird durch Werbung Geld verdient und das Plakat mit dem Geld verdient wird, wurde *ohne Erlaubnis *verändert!
Diese Veränderung ist auch erheblich, weil sie den werbenden Charakter ins Gegenteil umkehrt!

Damit scheidet Kunstfreiheit schon von vornherein aus und ganz ehrlich, ich weiss nicht was du für ein Rechtsverständnis hast, hier in einem öffentlichen Forum zu vertreten, dass man berechtigt ist, sich an dem Eigentum anderer zu vergreifen, auch wenn es kein Diebstahl oder eine *klassische *Sachbeschädigung ist!


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2020)

Das werden wir ja sehen, was das BVerfG dazu sagt.

Das Plakat selbst wurde nicht verändert. Es wurde nur ausgetauscht.
Anders sehe es aus, wenn das Plakat beschmiert oder beklebt worden wäre.



> Ebenso wird bestraft, wer unbefugt das Erscheinungsbild einer fremden Sache nicht nur unerheblich *und* nicht nur vorübergehend verändert.



Zumal die Veränderung wenn nur vorübergehend wäre, da sich das originale Plakat welches weithin vor Ort war, sich einfach wieder aufhängen ließ.

Wie gesagt Kinderkram.

Du solltest wie Sparanus mal sachlich bleiben (also  rein den Tatbestand betrachten) und dich nicht von politischen Motiven leiten lassen. Man kann genauso wenig jeden Nazi hier im Forum wegen Volksverhetzung verurteilen.


----------



## Rolk (25. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, die leben von Hartz 4 und denen ist es schlicht egal, wer ihnen das Geld gibt.
> Die wählen sowieso nicht.


Woher kommt dieser tiefe Einblick ins Wahlverhalten von Linksextremisten? Das ist doch Heuchelei. Leistungsfreie Staatsknete hat noch vor verrecke Deutschland höchste Priorität bei dieser Klientel. Natürlich wird dort gewählt wo dieser Stoff geliefert wird.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Woher kommt dieser tiefe Einblick ins Wahlverhalten von Linksextremisten?


Ich kenne welche.


Rolk schrieb:


> Natürlich wird dort gewählt wo dieser Stoff geliefert wird.


Die wählen nicht. Der Standard Hartzer wählt eh kaum noch.
Wieso sollten Linksextremisten denn wählen gehen? Weil sie hoffen, dass die Linke an die Macht kommt und sie dann ihre besetzen Häuser gratis bekommen oder sie keine Polizei mehr fürchten muss, weil diese abgeschafft wird?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2020)

Zumal doch das Gegenteil erwiesen ist. In Berlin wurde trotz einer Regierungsbeteiligung der Linken erst wieder ein Haus durch die Polizei geräumt.
Und die Grünen bauen in Hessen eine Autobahn.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist Kunstfreiheit.


Don sagt eigentlich schon alles, aber ich werde demnächst 4 Plakatwände um dein Auto herum aufstellen.
Kannst dann die Sache die du bezahlt hast nicht nutzen, ist aber nicht beschädigt oder verändert.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2020)

Das ist oft Realität.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ds_1Tvy2Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebVxDfPTbq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5lEfdxxNVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2020)

Das ausweichen hast du ja richtig gut drauf


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2020)

Du ja auch. Auf die Sache mit dem Neonazi und dem Mord in Dresden ist bisher auch noch keiner eingegangen.
Da scheint wieder eine Blindheit auf dem rechten Auge vorzuliegen.

Aber warum sollte man sich auch mit einem Mord beschäftigen, wenn man sich auch mit einem Delikt im Bagatellbereich beschäftigen kann, wo die Empörung darüber viel besser in die eigene politische Agenda passt.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich sehe das als Altgedienter übrigens ziemlich entspannt. Die Bundeswehr macht Werbung für ihr Anliegen, die Gegner der Bundeswehr machen Werbung gegen dieses Anliegen. So lange das Ganze einigermaßen "sportlich fair" abläuft, sehe ich das als normalen öffentlich-politischen Diskurs. In diesem Fall wurde nichts beschädigt und nichts entwendet, sondern lediglich etwas umkehrbar verändert. Wenn da jetzt eine Strafverfolgungsbehörde - Nicht die Bundeswehr! - linksextreme Umtriebe wittert, ist das wohl eher fehlendes Augenmaß bei betreffender Behörde.

Fußnote: Wenn politisch rechts Stehende gleichermaßen schonend gegen Werbemaßnahmen staatlicher Institutionen oder/oder des politischen Widersachers vorgehen würden, wäre ich auch dagegen, dass in die Liste PMK-rechts einzuordnen und damit die Statistik aufzublähen. Aber in diesen Kreisen bestehen bekanntlich die "Bagatelldelikte" aus öffentlichen Zeigen des Hitlergrußes und Hakenkreuzschmierereien, gehören also schon deshalb geahndet, weil sie strunzdumm sind.

Im Moment macht die Truppe übrigens ohnehin viel bessere Werbung für sich dadurch, dass sie in Krisenzeiten grundgesetzgerechte Unterstützung in der Krise leistet, beispielsweise indem inzwischen etliche hundert Soldaten bei Infektionskontrolle mitarbeiten. Gegen so etwas können Bundeswehr-Gegner nur anstinken, indem sie sich selbst noch mehr engagieren. Wenn sie das tun, profitiert die Gesellschaft ebenfalls davon, wenn sie es nicht tun, stehen sie einfach nur als ideologische Miesepeter da. - Meine Meinung als linksflecktarnversiffter Gutmensch.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf die Sache mit dem Neonazi und dem Mord in Dresden ist bisher auch noch keiner eingegangen.


Du bist nicht auf die Ermordung eines Lehrers durch einen Islamisten eingegangen.
Ach ne darüber hab ich gar nicht mit dir diskutiert. Kurz gesagt:
Bleib beim Thema!


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich sehe das als Altgedienter übrigens ziemlich entspannt.


Ich sehe es auch nicht als extremistisch an sondern einfach nur als Strunzdumm.
Sie regt sich darüber auf, dass ihr Name jetzt im Netz kursiert->selbst schuld!
Hausdurchsuchung ist klar zuviel, aber Anzeigen gehen in Ordnung. Sollen die Gerichte entscheiden.

Für mich sind die Menschen die gegen die Bundeswehr protestieren einfach dumm weil sie nicht raffen, dass
wir eine Parlamentsarmee sind, aber vor den Reichstag stellt sich ja keiner hin. Man tut so als wäre die Bundeswehr wie die Reichswehr nicht völlig unter der Kontrolle der Politik.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hausdurchsuchung ist klar zuviel, aber Anzeigen gehen in Ordnung. Sollen die Gerichte entscheiden.


Hier bin ich völlig bei dir und im Endeffekt ging es *für mich *auch gar nicht um eine politische Bewertung, sondern die Vehemenz, mit der vorgetragen wurde, dass das keine Strafttat sei, auch wenn es eher ein Bagatelldelikt war/ist.
Insoweit finde ich ich auch Mahoys Beitrag etwas fehl am Platz, weil hier eher über DKK007 juristische Einschätzung und Behauptungen diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Oktober 2020)

Ja das stimmt, aber er hat ja nur seine Meinung zur Tat selbst geschrieben das ist ja vollkommen in Ordnung.
Im übrigen ist es halt einfach eine Bagatelle, mir ist viel wichtiger, dass die Täter in der Öffentlichkeit dazu stehen müssen was sie getan haben (was im Endeffekt ja auch passiert ist und worüber sie sich aufregt).


----------



## DAU_0815 (26. Oktober 2020)

Mal sehen, ob bei dieser Aktion ein paar der Waffen, die der KSK beiseite geschafft hat, wieder auftauchen








						Wo sind unsere Waffen?
					






					unsere-waffen.de


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ist das echt oder sehr gut gemachte Satire?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist nicht auf die Ermordung eines Lehrers durch einen Islamisten eingegangen.
> Ach ne darüber hab ich gar nicht mit dir diskutiert.



Das gehört schon zum Thema, wenn ein mehrfach vorbestrafter Gefährder einen Mord begeht, obwohl er unter Überwachung stand und erst kurz zuvor aus der Haft entlassen wurde.
Da fragt man sich schon, wo der Verfassungsschutz da geschlafen hat, bzw. warum da nicht vorher schon Sicherungsverwahrung angeordnet wurde.
Da er schließlich schon vor seiner Verurteilung mit islamistischen Anschlagsplänen aufgefallen ist, wäre das bei der Verurteilung angebracht gewesen.









						Messer-Attacke von Dresden: Mord an Krefelder aus Hass auf Homosexuelle?
					

Der tödliche Angriff auf zwei Touristen in Dresden, bei dem ein Krefelder getötet wurde, erfolgte womöglich aus Hass auf Homosexuelle. Die Ermittler gehen davon aus, dass die beiden Opfer dem mutmaßlichen Täter als Paar erschienen.




					rp-online.de
				











						Mord in Dresden: Initiative für Gedenkort
					

An die Messerattacke eines Islamisten gegen ein Männerpaar soll künftig dauerhaft erinnert werden. Diese Idee findet mehrere Unterstützer.




					www.saechsische.de
				




Dazu kommt die mögliche Anstiftung durch den Neonazi Christian L. im Fernsehen wenige Tage zuvor.

Zumal es auch falsch ist, dass das Messer nicht hätte eingezogen bzw. sichergestellt werden können. Selbst ohne Führungsaufsicht ist das Führen eines großen Messers (>= 12 cm) nach §42a Abs. 1 WaffG in der Öffentlichkeit verboten.




__





						§ 42a WaffG - Verbot des Führens von Anscheinswaffen und... - dejure.org
					

Waffengesetz § 42a - (1) Es ist verboten 1. Anscheinswaffen, 2. Hieb- und Stoßwaffen nach Anlage 1 Abschnitt 1 Unterabschnitt 2 Nr. 1.1 oder 3. Messer mit...




					dejure.org
				






			
				https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/dresden-messerattacke-verdaechtiger-beschaffte-trotz-ueberwachung-messer-a-a102dd1d-335c-4f64-a97e-6878a760a2a6 schrieb:
			
		

> Eines war mehr als 20 Zentimeter lang.











						Dresden: Messerattacke - Verdächtiger beschaffte trotz Überwachung Messer
					

Nach der tödlichen Messerattacke in Dresden steigt der Druck auf die Behörden. Obwohl Beamte den Verdächtigen vor der Tat überwachten, konnte er sich nach SPIEGEL-Informationen zwei Messer organisieren.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Eckism (26. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich schon, wo der Verfassungsschutz da geschlafen hat, bzw. warum da nicht vorher schon Sicherungsverwahrung angeordnet wurde.


Der Verfassungsschutz hat gerade mit Rechtsextremen zu tun, das ist erst mal wichtiger als ein Syrer, der nur das umsetzt, was er Zuhause gelernt hat. Anstatt ihn einfach in den Knast zu stecken, hätte man ihm eventuell mal Sagen sollen, das man in Deutschland einiges anders macht als in Syrien.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2020)

Schau mal hier rein:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Er war durchaus in Betreuung durch Sozialarbeiter, hat diese aber entweder wirklich sehr gut getäuscht, oder ist durch die Kriegs und Fluchterlebnisse in Syrien komplett abgestuft.


----------



## Eckism (26. Oktober 2020)

Die haben halt andere Ansichten, als der Durchschnittsdeutsche...wenn man das sein ganzen Leben lang eingetrichtert bekommt, da kann man sich die Sozialarbeiter auch sparen.
Das er trotz Überwachung rumgemessert hat ist halt etwas...pikant...mit Nazicops im Rücken wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das er trotz Überwachung rumgemessert hat ist halt etwas...pikant...mit Nazicops im Rücken wäre das nicht passiert.


Wobei die Wahl der Opfer auch den Nazis gepasst hätte. Und so ein islamitischer Anschlag gefällt denen auch.
L. hatte das erst wenige Tage vorher gezeigt.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist das echt oder sehr gut gemachte Satire?


Dein scheiß Ernst?


DKK007 schrieb:


> Das gehört schon zum Thema, wenn ein mehrfach vorbestrafter Gefährder einen Mord begeht, obwohl er unter Überwachung stand und erst kurz zuvor aus der Haft entlassen wurde.


Wir haben ´über die Plakat Sache geredet, lenk nicht ab


----------



## Eckism (26. Oktober 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Wahl der Opfer auch den Nazis gepasst hätte. Und so ein islamitischer Anschlag gefällt denen auch.
> L. hatte das erst wenige Tage vorher gezeigt.


Was waren die Opfer den? Ich weiß nur, das es 2 Männer aus NRW waren.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2020)

Steht im oberen Artikel.

Edit:
Im zweiten Artikel stehen weiter unten sogar noch mehr Details:



> Doch nun scheint eine online erschienene Traueranzeige die Vermutung zu bestätigen, dass es sich bei den beiden Opfern um ein homosexuelles Paar handelte. So berichtete die Neue Ruhr Zeitung, der getötete 55-jährige Krefelder habe eine Firma im nahegelegenen Moers-Hülsdonk betrieben.
> 
> Online ist zudem eine Todesanzeige erschienen, in der von einem am 4. Oktober "brutal aus dem Leben gerissenen geliebten Lebenspartner" die Rede ist. Sächsische.de-Recherchen haben ergeben, dass der Betrauerte, der Krefelder Thomas L., auch eine bekannte Werbeagentur in Moers betrieb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eckism (28. Oktober 2020)

Da muss man halt auch bei den Deutschen etwas Aufklärung betreiben...werden nicht Homosexuell...es werden ja nun nicht weniger Islamisch denkende Mitbürger.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da muss man halt auch bei den Deutschen etwas Aufklärung betreiben...werden nicht Homosexuell...es werden ja nun nicht weniger Islamisch denkende Mitbürger.


Denen ist es überwiegend komplett reaktalpassant, wer mit wem, und vomRest können sich die Meisten immer noch still daran stören. Aber was die Radikal(isiert)en angeht, gibt es genug andere Dinge, mit denen man ebenfalls in deren Visier geraten kann.

Gilt übrigens nicht nur für Islamisten. Zur Zeit radikalisieren sich leider so ziemlich alle Lager und nehmen jeweils Andersdenkende aufs Korn.


----------



## Eckism (28. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zur Zeit radikalisieren sich leider so ziemlich alle Lager und nehmen jeweils Andersdenkende aufs Korn.


Dann ist zumindest alles fair...Nazi brennen Asylbewerberheime nieder und bringen Leute um, die gegen sie eventuell ermiteln könnten, Islamisten gehen auf Homosexuelle los und fahren mit Autos in Menschengruppen, Linkeradikale zünden Autos von Bürgern an und verwüsten ganze Stattteile und Baumfi...er hängen gern an Autobahnbrücken runter, sitzen auf Straßen oder hocken auf Bäumen und werfen mit kacke...eigentlich für jeden was dabei. 

Ist schon alles etwas Merkwürdig geworden.


----------



## Whispercat (28. Oktober 2020)

Was einem die Tagesschau nicht erzählt™ Teil 95









						Hitler-Parodie statt rechter Chat
					

Eine Polizistin wehrt sich in einem Eilverfahren erfolgreich gegen ihre Suspendierung. In dem Chat habe eine Person Hitler verspottet, ein "schwerwiegendes Dienstvergehen" will das Verwaltungsgericht nicht erkennen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Tja, wer hätte es gedacht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann ist zumindest alles fair...Nazi brennen Asylbewerberheime nieder und bringen Leute um, die gegen sie eventuell ermiteln könnten, Islamisten gehen auf Homosexuelle los und fahren mit Autos in Menschengruppen, Linkeradikale zünden Autos von Bürgern an und verwüsten ganze Stattteile und Baumfi...er hängen gern an Autobahnbrücken runter, sitzen auf Straßen oder hocken auf Bäumen und werfen mit kacke...eigentlich für jeden was dabei.



Die Zahl der von  Nazis ermordeten Homosexuellen ist deutlich höher. Nämlich bei 10000. https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de/verfolgt-verhaftet-ermordet.1013.de.html?dram:article_id=165924

Und Leute auf der Autobahnbrücke bringen höchstens sich selbst um.

Trotzdem sollte man die Gefahr durch Nachahmer natürlich nicht unterschätzen.
Nach Anschlag in Dresden - Umgang von Politik und Gesellschaft mit homophobem Terror "zutiefst verstörend"


> Rechtsanwältin Seyran Ates, die Initiatorin der Ibn-Rushd-Goethe-Moschee in Berlin, schätzt die Gefahr für Homosexuelle durch Islamisten in Deutschland nach dem Mord als "sehr hoch" ein. "So eine Tat macht anderen Mut", erklärte sie bedauernd. Islamisten würden umso aggressiver gegen sexuelle Minderheiten vorgehen, je mehr Rechte diese erhielten. Sie warf der deutschen Politik vor, das Thema "schleifen" zu lassen. Auf Twitter schrieb die 57-Jährige: "Trauer und Wut. Sprachlosigkeit über das Schweigen und Vorgehen der Behörden, Politik, Medien und Zivilgesellschaft. Warum? Weil das Opfer schwul war?"


Ähnlich wie es vor ein paar Jahren mit den islamistischen Anschlägen mittels Fahrzeugen oder den rechtsextremen Anschlägen mit automatischen Waffen in der letzten Zeit war.


----------



## Andrej (29. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir sinkt auch das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitskräfte langsam, denn ich werde in letzter Zeit immer öfter angehalten!
Wurde diese Woche wieder Angehalten, weil ich in der Fußgängerzone mit dem Fahrrad ohne Maske unterwegs war.
Die hatten aber kein Problem damit, dass dort 30 weitere Leute in den Kaffes ohne Maske saßen - ohne zu essen oder zu trinken und hinter ihnen ein Typ mit dem Fahhrad vorbei gefahren ist!
Muss an meinem Adidas Sportanzug liegen, dass ich angehalten wurde.
Ich habe micht als "Holzrusse" enttarnt - dass ist Racial Profiling!


----------



## Mahoy (29. Oktober 2020)

Wer freiwillig Adidas-Sportanzüge trägt, muss allerdings auch - unabhängig seiner Herkunft - zu seinem eigenem Schutz und dem der Bevölkerung verhaftet und am besten auch sicherheitsverwahrt werden. Wegen sich aus der Sache ergebender, unanfechtbarer Unzurechnungsfähigkeit. 

@Whispercat


Whispercat schrieb:


> Was einem die Tagesschau nicht erzählt™ Teil 95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die 125 anderen Darstellungen, einschließlich "die fiktive Darstellung eines Flüchtlings in der Gaskammer eines Konzentrationslagers" diensten dann sicherlich auch dazu, den ollen Adolf der Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben?

Ich weiß ja, dass in gewissen Kreisen das Differenzierungsvermögen naturgemäß wenig bis gar nicht ausgeprägt ist, aber ich versuche es trotzdem einmal: Wenn der Anteil *einer* Beamtin an dem fraglichen Chat weder dienst- noch strafrechtlich zu beanstanden ist, heißt das nicht, dass damit *alle* Teilnehmer vom Haken sind.

Aus dem von dir zitierten Artikel:

"Der Sprecher des ermittelnden LAFP Victor Ocansey erklärte der _Süddeutschen Zeitung_ am Donnerstag auf Anfrage, die Disziplinarverfahren liefen in allen aktuell 31 Fällen weiter. Dies sei unabhängig von der Entscheidung des Gerichts, die Polizistin nun wieder zum Dienst zuzulassen."

"Das LAFP deutete am Donnerstag an, dass die Ermittler das eher alberne Hitler-Video durchaus "als erkennbare Parodie" eingeordnet hätten. Man habe aber eben auch den Chatverlauf im Umfeld der Datei bewertet. Behördensprecher Ocansey fügte hinzu, einige der Beamten hätten sich weitaus aktiver mit über hundert inkriminierten Bildern an den rechtsextremen Chats beteiligt [...]"

Im konkreten Fall würde mich zudem interessieren, warum die betreffende Beamtin, auch wenn sie sich anscheindend in einem anderen Tenor an den Chats beteiligte, das Fehlverhalten ihrer Kollegen toleriert hat, statt zumindest die strafrechtlich relevanten Teile zur Anzeige/Meldung zu bringen.

Ach übrigens: Die Tagesschau berichtet, dass es einen Vorfall und Ermittlungen gibt und irgendwann später darüber, wie der Fall *abschließend* ausgegangen ist. Sich über Detailvorgänge laufender Ermittlungen (also zum Beispiel die Entlastung einzelner Personen) auszulassen geben weder das Format noch die reine Sendezeit (15 Minuten täglich querbeet Deutschland und Welt inklusive Sport und Wetter) gar nicht her.
Wer sich dafür interessiert, kann allerdings den entsprechenden Reportagen und Themenseiten folgen.


----------



## Amigo (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePP2KvWH6ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So schafft man kein Vertrauen... 
Es ist eine Schande wie mit uns Menschen umgegangen wird... speziell die Frau des Anwalt so zu schubsen... sie hatte viel Glück.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Oktober 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Was einem die Tagesschau nicht erzählt™ Teil 95


Hast du jetzt aus ner anderen Zeitung erfahren die sogar zu den pösen Etablierten gehört.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Zahl der von Nazis ermordeten Homosexuellen ist deutlich höher. Nämlich bei 10000.


Interessanterweise hat man bei Homosexuellen sehr stark zwischen den Geschlechtern unterschieden.


Amigo schrieb:


> So schafft man kein Vertrauen...


Na doch, keine unnötige Gewalt. Wie würdest du möglichst schnell jemanden abschütteln der an deinem Kollegen hängt? 


Amigo schrieb:


> sie hatte viel Glück.


Na geistig wohl eher nicht, sonst hätte sie das nicht gemacht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2020)

Dresden
					

Dresden




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Whispercat (30. Oktober 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das in Weissrussland ? ^^


----------



## Mahoy (30. Oktober 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ist das in Weissrussland ? ^^


In  Belarus gehen keine Verschwörungstheoetiker auf die Straße und attackieren Sicherheitskräfte, sondern es gehen Demokraten auf die Straße und *werden* von Sicherheitskräfen attackiert.

Gerade Juristen - auch wenn sie womöglich einen leichten Dachschaden  haben - sollte grundsätzlich bekannt sein, dass es zu einer Verhaftung führen kann, wenn man gegen die Versammlungsordnung verstößt und sich rechtmäßigen Anordnungen der Polizei widersetzt. Dass es zudem ruppiger werden kann, wenn man eine - nicht zwingend die eigene - Festnahme gewaltsam verhindern will, sollte sogar ohne juristischen Hintergrund zum Allgemeinwissen gehören.

Und so lange sich die ach-so-sehr betroffenen Filterblasenbewohner nicht einmal einigen können, ob ihr neuer Märtyrer nun Haintz oder Heintz heißt, fällt es ohnehin schwer, das ganze Getöse als aufrichtige Betroffenheit ernstzunehmen. Die wissen teilweise offenkundig gar nicht, wer der Mann ist und was es mit ihm auf sich hat, sondern sehen nur die Gelegenheit, ihre Schauermärchen abzurunden und sind dann sogar zu blöd, die Schauermärchen korrekt zu kopieren, wenn sie diese weiterverbreiten.

Zum stark defizitär ausgeprägten Differenzierungsvermögen gewisser Personen habe ich mich ja schon weiter oben geäußert ...


----------



## Whispercat (30. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In  Belarus gehen keine Verschwörungstheoetiker auf die Straße und attackieren Sicherheitskräfte, sondern es gehen Demokraten auf die Straße und *werden* von Sicherheitskräfen attackiert.



Grade ein Begriff wie  "Verschwörungstheoretiker" der ohnehin schon derart inflationär genutzt wird wie kaum ein ein anderer wird halt auch nicht orgineller wenn man ihn mittlerweile für alles benutzt was einem gewissen Narrativ widerspricht. 

Aber es entbehrt übrigens nicht einer gewissen zuckersüssen Ironie das grade die Leute die sich selbst für die aufrechtesten Demokraten halten sich nicht darüber wundern warum man über gewisse Dinge in diesem Land nichtmal mehr debattieren darf oder wohin dies in endgültiger Konsequenz führen könnte.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gerade Juristen - auch wenn sie womöglich einen leichten Dachschaden  haben - sollte grundsätzlich bekannt sein, dass es zu einer Verhaftung führen kann, wenn man gegen die Versammlungsordnung verstößt und sich rechtmäßigen Anordnungen der Polizei widersetzt.



Ist halt irgendwie witzlos wenn die Polizei Leute einkesselt um hinterher mit "ihr haltet den Abstand nicht ein" zu kommen. Aber wenn wir grade bei besagtem Juristen sind : 



			https://nichtohneuns-freiburg.de/markus-haintz-wegen-landfriedensbruch-verhaftet/
		


Ich sehe da besagten Juristen mit seiner Freundin, beide mit Maske, sich von der Demo entfernend und der plötzlich von hinten ohne jede Vorwarnung von 3 Polizisten niedergerungen wird und du willst mir hier was von "Versammlungsordnung" oder "rechtmässigen Anordungen widersetzen" erzählen ? Selbst wenn der Polizist auf den er da zulief zu ihm gesagt hätte das er stehenbleiben soll wo ist der Witz wenn sich keine 2 Sekunden später 3 Polizisten auf ihn schmeissen ? Was ist das für ne Verhältnismässigkeit ?

Denn ich weiss ja nicht in welchem Land du dich grade aufhälst aber ich dachte eigentlich in Deutschland hätten wir sowas wie einen Rechtsstaat.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass es zudem ruppiger werden kann, wenn man eine - nicht zwingend die eigene - Festnahme gewaltsam verhindern will, sollte sogar ohne juristischen Hintergrund zum Allgemeinwissen gehören.



"ruppiger" ... eine Frau mit voller Wucht gegen eine Wand zu donnern obwohl es dafür nicht die geringste Notwendigkeit gibt nennst du "ruppiger" ? Willst du mich flaxen ? Ist ja nicht so als wäre die bewaffnet gewesen oder hätte um sich geschlagen. Man hätte die auch einfach wegziehen können aber eben da sind wir halt beim Thema das scheinbar alle Mittel heilig sind sofern man nur auf der "richtigen" Seite steht.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass es zudem *ruppiger* werden kann, wenn man eine - nicht zwingend die eigene - Festnahme gewaltsam verhindern will, sollte sogar ohne juristischen Hintergrund zum Allgemeinwissen gehören.



Lol das ist alles Kindergeburtstag, meine Wenigkeit ist in Kelsterbach aufgewachsen, wer das nicht einordnen kann, direkt neben dem Frankfurter Flughafen und neben Mörfelden Walldorf, die Startbahn West ging durch den Kelsterbacher Wald. Was damals dort abgelaufen ist oder in Wackersdorf, da kann man sich dann mal beschweren, das in dem Video sind eher "zarte" Vorgehensweisen.
Andernfalls kann man sich auch mal gerne in Frankreich, Italien oder Spanien umsehen.
Als ich in Heidelberg 1990 angefangen habe zu studieren, ging da das letzte Jahr noch die MP abends und nachts in der Hauptstraße Streife, wer da aufgemuckt hat, hat zuerst den Gummiknüppel gefühlt und danach vielleicht Fragen gestellt bekommen oder ist gleich eingesammelt worden.

Bei solchen Verschwörungstheoretikern wie in dem Video wären damals die Jungs mit dein weißen Kitteln dutzendweise gerufen worden, das sich die Leute mal ein paar Tage in der Psychatrie erholen.


Whispercat schrieb:


> "ruppiger" ... eine Frau mit voller Wucht gegen eine Wand zu donnern obwohl es dafür nicht die geringste Notwendigkeit gibt nennst du "ruppiger" ? Willst du mich flaxen ? Ist ja nicht so als wäre die bewaffnet gewesen oder hätte um sich geschlagen. Man hätte die auch einfach wegziehen können aber eben da sind wir halt beim Thema das scheinbar alle Mittel heilig sind sofern man nur auf der "richtigen" Seite steht.



Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung von was du redest!


----------



## Amigo (30. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na doch, keine unnötige Gewalt. Wie würdest du möglichst schnell jemanden abschütteln der an deinem Kollegen hängt?
> 
> Na geistig wohl eher nicht, sonst hätte sie das nicht gemacht.


Vllt. sollte man dich mal gegen die Wand schmeißen... dann funktioniert es bei dir oben vllt. auch mal wieder, scheint ja bissl was kaput zu sein?
Was du so für richtig und falsch hälst ist hier unerheblich. Es geht um die Tat des Polizisten und die war unverantwortlich!


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Vllt. sollte man dich mal gegen die Wand schmeißen... dann funktioniert es bei dir oben vllt. auch mal wieder, scheint ja bissl was kaput zu sein?
> Was du so für richtig und falsch hälst ist hier unerheblich. Es geht um die Tat des Polizisten und die war unverantwortlich!


Dann zeige doch den Polizisten an, kannst du Online erledigen, dafür lebst du in einem Rechtsstaat.
Dann kann man ja sehen wie das in diesem Fall die Justiz beurteilt, mit dem unverantwortlichen Handeln, oder  wer überhaupt hier unverantwortlich gehandelt hat.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann auf dem Video auch keine unnötige Gewalt erkennen. Der wurde ganz normal am Boden fixiert.
Da war keinerlei Schlag oder Tritt gegen ihn am Boden, die eine übermäßige Gewalt bzw. einen Notwehrexzess darstellen würden.
Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, warum der Typ ständig betont, dass er rechter Anwalt ist. Dadurch stehen ihm schließlich keine anderen Rechte zu wie jedem anderen auch.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2020)

Es geht um die geschubste Frau DKK007, die sich an den Polizisten geklammert hat, um die Festnahme/Fixierung zu verhindern.


----------



## Amigo (30. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann zeige doch den Polizisten an, kannst du Online erledigen, dafür lebst du in einem Rechtsstaat.
> Dann kann man ja sehen wie das in diesem Fall die Justiz beurteilt, mit dem unverantwortlichen Handeln, oder  wer überhaupt hier unverantwortlich gehandelt hat.


Vllt. hab ich das schon? 
Davon ab kommt wie erwartet nur das übliche: "Rechtstaat, kann man ja anzeigen und die Justiz bla bla... "
Was bist du nur für ein Menschenfeind!?
Unverantwortlich finde ich lediglich deine Ansichten, solche Taten erstmal "schweigend" hinzunehmen und Antworten auf juristischer Ebene fordern bzw. sich hinter denen verstecken wollen... ne ganz arme Wurst bist du!



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich kann auf dem Video auch keine unnötige Gewalt erkennen. Der wurde ganz normal am Boden fixiert.
> Da war keinerlei Schlag oder Tritt gegen ihn am Boden, die eine übermäßige Gewalt bzw. einen Notwehrexzess darstellen würden.
> Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, warum der Typ ständig betont, dass er rechter Anwalt ist. Dadurch stehen ihm schließlich keine anderen Rechte zu wie jedem anderen auch.


Facepalm... aber war zu erwarten, dass du die kleinen Details übersiehst, so kennt man dich. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es geht um die geschubste Frau DKK007, die sich an den Polizisten geklammert hat, um die Festnahme/Fixierung zu verhindern.


Danke! Aber geklammert... ? Aber lassen wir das... wird ja wieder lächerlich.


----------



## Whispercat (30. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Verschwörungstheoretikern wie in dem Video wären damals die Jungs mit dein weißen Kitteln dutzendweise gerufen worden, das sich die Leute mal ein paar Tage in der Psychatrie erholen.


Wie ich schon sagte, alle Mittel sind heilig solange es den "Richtigen" trifft.


----------



## Eckism (30. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Verschwörungstheoretikern wie in dem Video wären damals die Jungs mit dein weißen Kitteln dutzendweise gerufen worden, das sich die Leute mal ein paar Tage in der Psychatrie erholen.


Nur weil andere an etwas glauben, was du nicht glaubst, bzw. totaler Schwachsinn ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das die Leute in die Psychatrie gehören. Das würde nämlich bedeuten, das jegliche Religionsanhänger komplette Vollpfosten sind und in die Klapse gehören...aus Sicht eines Ungläubigen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nur weil andere an etwas glauben, was du nicht glaubst, bzw. totaler Schwachsinn ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das die Leute in die Psychatrie gehören. Das würde nämlich bedeuten, das jegliche Religionsanhänger komplette Vollpfosten sind und in die Klapse gehören...aus Sicht eines Ungläubigen.



Ich sage nicht, dass das richtig ist oder war, nur das "früher" ganz anders durchgegriffen wurde, allerdings war der "Spass" auf beiden Seiten auch wesentlich anders und härter, weil es die Technik von Heute nicht gab!
Da Jemanden in einer Menge zu identifizieren war nahezu unmöglich. Die Leute die damals gegen die Startbahn West "demonstriert" haben (besetztes Baumdorf mitten im Wald), waren mit Zwillen, Steinen, Holzstämmen von oben, bis an die Zähne bewaffnet, was glaubst du, was da los war. Oder erinnere dich an unseren ehemaligen Außenminister mit Motoradhelm und Eisenstange, wie er einen Polizisten damit traktiert. Das hat damals die Polizei mit gleicher Münze zurückgezahlt und da sind dann auch mal schnell eher friedliche Demonstranten als Kollateralschaden zwischen die Fronten geraten.
Dagegen ist dieses Video wirklich niedlich und Kindergeburtstag.
In Bezug auf die Psychatrie war die Hemmschwelle früher auch um einiges niedriger, weil es eben keine alternativen Medien gab, wer sich da auf die Straße mit einem Q bewegt hätte und z.B. behauptet hätte Schmidt und Strauß wären Pädophil und würden jeden Tag Kinderblut trinken, wäre äußerst schnell in der Klapse gelandet und darüber hätten sich wohl nur sehr wenige bis gar keine Leute aufgeregt, eher hätte es Applaus gegeben.
Die Uhren tickten in den 70er, 80er und auch 90er Jahren, doch etwas anders als heute.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nur weil andere an etwas glauben, was du nicht glaubst, bzw. totaler Schwachsinn ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das die Leute in die Psychatrie gehören. Das würde nämlich bedeuten, das jegliche Religionsanhänger komplette Vollpfosten sind und in die Klapse gehören...aus Sicht eines Ungläubigen.



Die entscheide Frage ist da einfach, ob von den Leuten eine Eigen- oder Fremdgefährdung ausgeht. Wenn ja, ist eine gerichtliche Einweisung möglich. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychisch-Kranken-Gesetz
Bei Leuten die notorisch die Maske verweigern, auch wenn kein Abstand möglich ist, ist diese Gefährdung anzunehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf die Psychatrie war die Hemmschwelle früher auch um einiges niedriger, weil es eben keine alternativen Medien gab, wer sich da auf die Straße mit einem Q bewegt hätte und z.B. behauptet hätte Schmidt und Strauß wären Pädophil und würden jeden Tag Kinderblut trinken, wäre äußerst schnell in der Klapse gelandet und darüber hätten sich wohl nur sehr wenige bis gar keine Leute aufgeregt, eher hätte es Applaus gegeben.


Ich muss widersprechen, das was vorallem in der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts durch die Medien ging war nicht weniger verrückt als das was wir heute hören und es hat auch nicht weniger gut funktioniert (auch vor 1933).


----------



## Mahoy (31. Oktober 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Grade ein Begriff wie  "Verschwörungstheoretiker" der ohnehin schon derart inflationär genutzt wird wie kaum ein ein anderer wird halt auch nicht orgineller wenn man ihn mittlerweile für alles benutzt was einem gewissen Narrativ widerspricht.
> 
> Aber es entbehrt übrigens nicht einer gewissen zuckersüssen Ironie das grade die Leute die sich selbst für die aufrechtesten Demokraten halten sich nicht darüber wundern warum man über gewisse Dinge in diesem Land nichtmal mehr debattieren darf oder wohin dies in endgültiger Konsequenz führen könnte.



Ich finde es eher zuckersüß ironisch, dass diejenigen, die mantra-artig ein hartes Vorgehen der Behörden gegen bestimmte Personengruppen fordern, sofort diktatorische Züge vermuten, wenn ein Rechtsanwalt wegen Zuwiderhandlung im Zusammenspiel mit tätlicher Renitenz verhaftet wird und sich seine Begleiterin gar des Angriffs auf einen Polizeibeamten schuldig macht und dabei - man möchte es nicht für möglich halten - nicht erst höflich gebeten wird, dies doch bitteschön (*liebekuck*) zu unterlassen und anschließend zart wie eine geschützte Fledermaus vom Rücken des Beamten gepflückt wird.

Aber es ist halt etwas anderes, wenn ein Posterboy von Querschläger e.V. Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt leistet, als wenn das irgend so ein linksgrünversiffter Gutmensch oder gar jemand mit Migrationshintergrund praktiziert. Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi!
- Nur blöd, dass Rechtsstaatlichkeit, und deren Einhaltung fordert Herr u.A. Herr Haintz ja vehement, eben auch bedeutet, dass bei der selben Zuwiderhandlung auch ungefähr die selben Mittel zum Einsatz kommen. Und das bedeutet eben, dass auch Juristen mit möglichem Messias-Komplex so festgenommen werden wie jeder Andere, der sich nicht kooperativ festnehmen lässt. Und dass ihre BegleiterInnen ebenso abgeschüttelt werden wie jede/r Andere, der/die Polizisten bespringt.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Ist halt irgendwie witzlos wenn die Polizei Leute einkesselt um hinterher mit "ihr haltet den Abstand nicht ein" zu kommen.



Belege? Nach allem, was ich so lese, erfolgte der Zugriff der Polizei erst, nachdem *mehrfach* Aufforderungen zur Einhaltung von Maskenpflicht und Abständen nicht befolgt wurden.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich sehe da besagten Juristen mit seiner Freundin, beide mit Maske, sich von der Demo entfernend und der plötzlich von hinten ohne jede Vorwarnung von 3 Polizisten niedergerungen wird und du willst mir hier was von "Versammlungsordnung" oder "rechtmässigen Anordungen widersetzen" erzählen ?



Und ich sehe da zwei Leute, die sich der Festnahme durch Flucht entziehen wollen. Und nun?



Whispercat schrieb:


> "ruppiger" ... eine Frau mit voller Wucht gegen eine Wand zu donnern obwohl es dafür nicht die geringste Notwendigkeit gibt nennst du "ruppiger" ? Willst du mich flaxen ? Ist ja nicht so als wäre die bewaffnet gewesen oder hätte um sich geschlagen.



Ich wäre ja auch dafür, dass Polizeibeamte eine Ausbildung in Psionik erhalten und auf mystische Weise erkennen, welche konkrete Absicht die Person hegt, die sie hinterrücks angreift. Aber bis das durch ist, bleibt es Angriff auf einen Polizeibeamten, der hinten keine Augen hat und sich des Angreifers mit jedem geeigneten Mittel entledigt, statt abzuwarten, ob das vielleicht eine komplett irre Person ist, die ihm womöglich die Kehle aufschlitzt, oder nur eine temporär leicht verwirrte Person, die Huckepack für lustig hält.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Man hätte die auch einfach wegziehen können aber eben da sind wir halt beim Thema das scheinbar alle Mittel heilig sind sofern man nur auf der "richtigen" Seite steht.


Die Beiden hätten auch einfach den Anweisungen Folge leisten, auf tätlichen Widerstand verzichten und etwaige Unangemessenheit im Anschluss rechtlich klären können.

Ansonsten bleibt die Argumentation die selbe: anscheinend sind alle Mittel heilig, sofern man nur auf der "richtigen" Seite (z.B. die der Querschläger-Szene) steht.


----------



## Whispercat (31. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und ich sehe da zwei Leute, die sich der Festnahme durch Flucht entziehen wollen. Und nun?


Weil der werte Herr Haintz ja auch so gehetzt wirkt, davonrennt, geschweige denn er oder seine Freundin sich überhaupt mal umsehen ob da wer hinter ihnen her ist. Man sieht ganz klar der Typ ist anfangs völlig gelassen im Schritttempo unterwegs das ist nichtmal mit sehr viel wohlwollender Fantasie eine "Flucht". 

Aber ich armes Dummerchen, da hab ich doch tatsächlich gedacht man würde auf der "Flucht" von etwas weglaufen und nicht direkt an der nächsten Polizeikette vorbei.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja auch dafür, dass Polizeibeamte eine Ausbildung in Psionik erhalten und auf mystische Weise erkennen, welche konkrete Absicht die Person hegt, die sie hinterrücks angreift. Aber bis das durch ist, bleibt es Angriff auf einen Polizeibeamten, der hinten keine Augen hat und sich des Angreifers mit jedem geeigneten Mittel entledigt, statt abzuwarten, ob das vielleicht eine komplett irre Person ist, die ihm womöglich die Kehle aufschlitzt, oder nur eine temporär leicht verwirrte Person, die Huckepack für lustig hält.


Es wäre eine Sache wenn es denn wenigstens der angeklammerte Polizist gewesen wäre aber stattdessen reden wir hier von nem Polizisten der hinzukommt und von daher die ganze Situation schon vorher im Blick hatte. Ich weiss ja nicht was man heutzutage in der Polizeischule lernt aber ich würde wetten das Leute gegen Wände schubsen nicht dazugehört.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2020)

Ist die Tussi halt selbst schuld. Zumal sie nicht gegen die Wand geschubst wurde, sondern einfach von dem Polizisten weg.


Edit1:








						Verfahren gegen knapp 40 Berliner Polizisten
					

Die Berliner Polizei führt inzwischen fast 40 Disziplinarverfahren gegen Polizisten wegen des Verdachts von rechtsextremistischen Vorfällen.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Amigo (4. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Tussi halt selbst schuld. Zumal sie nicht gegen die Wand geschubst wurde, sondern einfach von dem Polizisten weg.
> 
> 
> Edit1:
> ...


Ist ja mal wieder eine perverse und verachtenswerte Einstellung die du an den Tag legst.
Tussi... wow! Und sie ist also selbst Schuld? Warum?
Weil sie mit ihrem Freund für unsere Rechte auf die Straße geht? Also auch für dich!
Aber das ist dir scheinbar egal, dir geht wohl noch immer zu gut in deiner Blase... 
Und nur für den Fall, das es dir nicht auffiel, hinter der Frau befand sich eine Wand und wenn ein Polizist so agiert, dann muss man damit rechnen, dass sich jemand schwer verletzt.
Es gibt hier leider nichts schön zu reden oder zu relativieren!
Aber wer auf einem Auge blind ist, sieht auch nur die Hälfte... möchte man zumindest meinen.


----------



## Mahoy (4. November 2020)

Ich gehe, sofern erforderlich, für meine Rechte lieber selbst auf die Straße und überlasse das nicht einem Posterboy von Querschläger e.V. und seiner Freundin, die gerne Polizisten besteigt.

Wohlgemerkt, ich begrüße es *nicht*, wenn sie sich verletzt haben sollte und ich würde sie auch nicht als Tussi bezeichnen. Sie wurde jedoch nicht geschlagen und noch nicht einmal spontan gegen die Wand gestoßen, sondern das war tatsächlich die direkte Folge ihres eigenen Fehlverhaltens. Man kann keine Polizisten angreifen und erwarten, mit Samthandschuhen von diesem getrennt zu werden.

Wer sich in eine tätliche Auseinandersetzung - nicht nur gegen Polizisten - begibt, geht damit sehenden Auges das Risiko ein, verletzt zu werden udn ich finde es widerlich, wenn die Betreffenden dann zu Opfern stilisiert werden, die sich angeblich für unser aller Wohl in Gefahr begeben haben.

Du kannst die als Märtyrer aussuchen, wen du willst, aber halte mich und den Rest der noch bei Verstand befindlichen bundesdeutschen Bevölkerung bitte aus deiner Legendenstrickerei raus, wenn es dir keine allzu großen Umstände bereitet. Danke.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2020)

Entsetzen nach gewalttätigen Auseinandersetzungen in Leipzig | MDR.DE
					

Nach gewalttätigen Auseinandersetzungen im Umfeld der "Querdenker"-Demonstration in Leipzig ist das Entsetzen groß. Viel Kritik gibt es vor allem am Oberverwaltungsgericht in Bautzen und Innenminister Roland Wöller.




					www.mdr.de
				




In Leipzig hat die Polizei auch ziemlich versagt und dort 20.000 rechtsextreme Covidioten in die Stadt gelassen, die dort gegen jegliche Corona-Regeln verstoßen haben.
Leipzig ist Risikogebiet, da dürfen sich nur maximal 10 Leute treffen.
Hoffentlich wurden wenigstens die Kontaktdaten erfasst. Wird Zeit, dass da entsprechend hohe Freiheitsstrafen verhängt werden. Der vorsätzliche Verstoß gegen Infektionsschutzbestimmungen durch illegale Großveranstaltungen wird mit bis zu 5 Jahren Freiheitsstrafe bestraft.

Es wird Zeit, dass Kriminelle wie Michael Ballweg endlich im Knast sitzen.

Zusätzlich kam es zu Angriffen auf Journalisten und Polizisten, sowie zu Sachbeschädigungen und Blockaden. Außerdem wurden durch die Reichsbürger Reichsflaggen gezeigt, die demnächst zum Glück verboten werden.
Zudem wurden zahlreiche Urkundenfälschungen festgestellt, die durchaus in den banden/gewerbsmäßigen Bereich fallen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Leipzig hat die Polizei auch ziemlich versagt und dort 20.000 rechtsextreme Covidioten in die Stadt gelassen, die dort gegen jegliche Corona-Regeln verstoßen haben.


Was soll das DKK007,
das Oberverwaltungsgericht hat gestern das Verwaltungsgericht "überstimmt" und die Demo ohne wirkliche Auflagen auf dem von den Veranstaltern vorgesehenen Platz zugelassen.
Was soll die Polizei gegen diese juristische Entscheidung bitte tun?
Lasse doch mal deine s c h eiss Polemik, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, das geht mir echt auf den Zeiger!


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2020)

Es gab Auflagen, z.B. eine begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl, Abstand und Masken.

Die Teilnehmerzahl hat jeder andere Veranstalter auch z.b. durch online Voranmeldungen  zu kontrollieren. Wenn die Kapazität erreicht ist, darf keiner mehr rein.

Wer gegen die Maskenpflicht verstößt zahlt in Sachen 60€ Bußgeld. Da muss die Polizei endlich mal ordentlich kontrollieren und kassieren.

Dazu ist es Irrsinn, das so eine Großveranstaltung vom OVG überhaupt genehmigt wird, wo doch alle Veranstaltungen verboten sind und sich maximal 10 Leute öffentlich treffen dürfen in Risikogebieten.
Da fragt man sich schon was da für ein Corona-Leugner auf der Richterbank saß, denn an anderen Gerichten bleiben deutlich kleinere Veranstaltungen verboten, bzw. dürfen nur mit sehr kleinen Teilnehmerzahlen stattfinden.








						VG zur Trauung im Standesamt: Eltern bleiben draußen
					

Eine Gemeinde darf nach einem Gerichtsbeschluss zum Schutz vor dem Coronavirus Eltern und Trauzeugen von einer Trauung ausschließen.




					www.lto.de
				




Im Dezember werden wir wenn es so weiter geht, hunderttausende Neuinfektionen pro Tag haben. Zu Weihnachten etwa 250.000 Neuinfektionen pro Tag und zu Silvester etwa 350.000 Neuinfektionen pro Tag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das RKI warnt sogar vor 400.000 Neuinfektionen zu Weihnachten:
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/rki-vize-zur-coronakrise-in-deutschland-ohne-massnahmen-drohen-an-weihnachten-400-000-corona-neuinfektionen-pro-tag/26587752.html

Eigentlich bleibt nun nur noch ein  harter Lockdown inkl. Ausgangssperren, mit entsprechenden drakonischen Strafen bei Verstößen.
Und die muss die Polizei dann eben auch endlich mal umsetzen.


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu ist es Irrsinn, das so eine Großveranstaltung vom OVG überhaupt genehmigt wird, wo doch alle Veranstaltungen verboten sind und sich maximal 10 Leute öffentlich treffen dürfen in Risikogebieten.


Ja da sind wir ja absolut einer Meinung, aber lasse doch deinen Frust nicht an der Polizei aus!
Wir leben nun mal in einem Rechtsstaat und dann muss sich die Polzei auch an die Entscheidungen der Gerichte halten und ist NICHT unfähig.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2020)

Wo habe ich was von "unfähig" geschrieben?

Zumal die Aussagen aus der eigenen Landesregierung deutlich härter sind:


> Die sächsischen Grünen haben sich angesichts der Eskalation und Ausschreitungen in Leipzig erschüttert gezeigt. Innenminister Wöller (CDU) habe "jegliches Vertrauen verspielt". Für die Grünen, die Teil der sächsischen Regierungskoalition sind, ist Wöller als Innenminister "nicht mehr tragbar." "Der Freistaat hat sich heute mit Ansage vorführen lassen", kritisiert Wolfram Günther, der auch Landwirtschaftsminister ist.











						Live-Ticker: Viel Kritik und Rücktrittsforderungen nach Einsatztag in Leipzig | MDR.DE
					

In Leipzig fanden am Sonnabend 27 Versammlungen statt. Die der Initiative "Querdenken" wurde vorzeitig beendet. Danach kam es zu Rangeleien und Ausschreitungen. Polizisten und Journalisten wurden attackiert.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Leipzig hat die Polizei auch *ziemlich versagt* und dort 20.000 rechtsextreme Covidioten in die Stadt gelassen


Ob nun versagt oder unfähig, wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2020)

Versagt ist eine Tatsachenbeschreibung.


> Für den linken Bundestagsabgeordneten Sören Pellmann drängen sich viele Fragen zur Einsatztaktik der Polizei auf. "Wesentlicher Bestandteil der Corona-Schutzverordnung ist, dass keine Demonstrationszüge stattfinden dürfen", sagte er. Zu beobachten sei dann gewesen, "dass es keinen Widerstand der Polizei gegen Durchbrüche und letztendlich illegalen Demonstrationen gab. Vielmehr wurde noch der Weg für diesen illegalen Aufzug freigehalten."
> Für Pellmann reiht sich der Tag in Leipzig "in eine fast nicht enden wollende Kette des Versagens ein". Der Innenminister sei "mit seinem Amt gänzlich überfordert". Pellmann verlangt: "Herr Wöller, treten Sie zurück!"



Ergänzung:




__





						Alle Beiträge | JFDA e.V.
					

Aktuelle Ereignisse und Feldbeobachtungen zu den Themenfeldern Antisemitismus, Rechtsextremismus, Verschwörungsideologien...




					jfda.de
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ir2DI8Z8GvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Nazis auf der Demo liefen nicht nur mit Reichsflaggen sondern auch mir Hakenkreuzflaggen herum, wie das Video zeigt. Die erfüllen also eindeutig den https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__86a.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fipS09 (8. November 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Warum?
> Weil sie mit ihrem Freund für unsere Rechte auf die Straße geht? Also auch für dich!



Das ist doch kompletter Bullshit. Es gibt kein Recht das dir erlaubt Polizeibeamten zu bespringen. Wenn ein Polizist dich festnehmen will, dann machst du mit, was soll dir da der Widerstand bringen? 
Ich war schonmal eingekesselt, und stell dir vor, hätte ich da solche faxen gemacht wäre es mir genauso gegangen. 

Es ist ein Witz wie lasch da teilweise auf den Demos gehandelt wird. Wenn einen Stadtteil weiter ein paar Linke Idioten fünf Autos abfackeln kommen sofort die Wasserwerfer.

Übrigens: Für meine Rechte muss niemand auf die Straße gehen, besonders wenn man die Situation dadurch nur unnötig verschlimmert. Sollte ich das für nötig halten mache ich das selbst. Du kannst das Kasperletheather ja gerne beklatschen und dich dann wundern das die Wirtschaft den Bach runter geht weil die Infektionszahlen nicht sinken.


----------



## Mahoy (8. November 2020)

Übrigens waren die 20.000 Demonstranten in Leipzig keineswegs alles Rechtsextreme. Das ist ja gerade das Traurige: Ein überwiegend imaginäres Problem treibt Verängstigte, intellektuell Benachteiligte und notorische Spinner aller Coleur dazu, *mit* Rechtsextremen auf die Straße zu gehen und damit ein völlig falsches Bild zu liefern und - nebenbei bemerkt - ihren jeweiligen Partikularinteressen einen Bärendienst erweisen.

Der Polizei ist da nur sehr begrenzt ein Vorwurf zu machen. Sicherlich hätte man sich insbesondere personell besser vorbereiten können und es ist tatsächlich seltsam, dass bei erwartetem "linken Chaos" Kräfte aus ganz Deutschland (und dazu noch noch aus den bayrischen Quasi-Ausland ) zusammengezogen werden, während das hier trotz längerem juristischem Vorspiel ausbleibt. Am Ende des Tages kann die Polizei aber auch bei ausreichender Stärke in dieser Gemengelage nur falsch handeln: Greift man konsequent durch und reagiert auf jede Zuwiderhandlung, fühlen sich die Spinner in ihrem Diktaturmärchen bestätigt; greift man hingegen nur die übelsten Fälle heraus oder lässt gar das Meiste laufen, muss man sich Unentschlossenheit vorwerfen lassen.

Hier wird es mal Zeit für einen Realitätscheck: Will man als kopfschüttelnder Beobachter tatsächlich, dass die Polizei einen Haufen esoterisch angehauchter Hausfrauen aus dem vergleichsweise harmlosen Impfgegner-Block tackelt, um an den Typen heranzukommen, der verfassungsfeindliche Symbole präsentiert oder sogar einfach nur nicht die vorgeschriebene Maske trägt? - Die Bilder in der Presse oder den asozialen Netzwerken kann man sich vorstellen.

Da muss schon etwas mehr zusammenkommen. Gerichte müssen Augenmaß beweisen, wenn sie Demos zulassen oder nicht zulassen und vorzugsweise gleich die konkreten Auflagen formulieren. Das wiederum würde die Polizei ermächtigen, spezifisch und notfalls auch in größerem Rahmen einzugreifen, sofern sie sich entsprechend des Maßstabs der Veranstaltung vorbereitet hat.
Vor allem aber muss die Gesellschaft _als Ganzes_ klar formulieren, welchen Konsens es geben muss, selbst wenn Übereinstimmungen schwinden.

Aus meiner (zugegebenermaßen eingeschränkten) Perspektive ist es recht einfach: Auch komplette Spinner müssen sich öffentlich als solche outen dürfen, also auch demonstrieren dürfen. Aber sie haben sich dabei an die Spielregeln zu halten, sofern diese verfassungskonform sind *und* vorher klar kommuniziert wurden. Dann kann man nämlich auch maskenverweigernde Impfgegner-Hausfrauen zusammen mit gehärteten Rechtsextremen herauspicken, weil allen Beteiligten klar war, worauf sie sich einlassen, wenn sie wieder alle Vernunft den Schulterschluss praktizieren möchten.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2020)

Wobei auch hier aus 8 Bundesländern die Polizei da gewesen sein soll. Und dazu die Bundespolizei.









						Corona-Großdemo in Leipzig: Polizei-Verstärkung aus acht Bundesländern
					

Leipzig rüstet sich für einen Großkampftag. Am Sonnabend will die Initiative „Querdenken“ mit Corona-Kritikern und – Leugnern in der Stadt protestieren. Bis zuletzt gab es aber ein juristisches Tauziehen um den Kundgebungsort.




					www.lvz.de


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Reichsflaggen gezeigt, die demnächst *zum Glück verboten werden*.



Sehe ich ganz anders...
Das ist leider wieder einmal nichts weiter als ein Fall von selten bescheuerten und völlig sinnlosen politischen Aktionismus in Don Quijotescher Windmühlenmanier.
Da wird von rechten Spinnern ein Symbol gekappert und instrumentalisiert das eigentlich erstmal in seinem grundsätzlichen Kern  nichts mit der heutigen verqueren Weltanschauung dieser Verschwörungsschwachmatten und Menschenfeinde zu tun hatte.

Zudem wird dieses Verbot eben nichts ändern, wenn sie eben keine Reichskriegsflaggen und schwarz-weiß-roten Flaggen mehr zeigen dürfen werden sie  sich halt irgend eine andere Symbolik suchen.
Ein gutes jüngeres Beispiel dafür sind doch u.a. die USA, wo die Boogaloo-Bewegung nach Verboten ihrer Symbole einfach auf Hawaiihemden als Erkennungsmerkmal ihrer Bewegung umgestiegen sind.

Willst du deswegen dann auch ein Verbot von Hawaiihemden anregen?
Ist es dann als nächstes evt. ein Verbot von schwarzen Schals, oder grauen Baumwollhosen, oder verbieten wir das Reichsbanner des "Heiligen Römischen Reichs Deutscher Nation" sobald es von Rechten Spinnern gekappert wird?
Was erreichst du mit so einem Verbot also letztlich?
Im Grunde rein gar nichts, außer Symbole der Geschichte und Alltagsgegenstände unberechtigt Stück für Stück zu einem "Minenfeld rechter Gesinnung" zu erklären.


----------



## seahawk (8. November 2020)

Die Polizeigewalt in Leipzig war in der Tat schlimm.


----------



## Mahoy (8. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Polizeigewalt in Leipzig war in der Tat schlimm.


Stimmt, einige Unruhestifter liefen ernstlich in Gefahr, durch die rücksichtslose Zurückhaltung der Polizei zu Tode gelangweilt zu werden ... Wirklich, wirklich schlimm ist das.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2020)

Man wird ja sehen, wie viel der Corona Leugner in der nächsten Zeit doch noch Corona kriegen.

In Berlin gingen die Zahlen ein paar Wochen nach den Demos auch deutlich nach oben.

Die spannende Frage ist, wie die das jetzt mit der verpflichtenden  Anwesenheitsdokumentation gemacht haben.
Sonst bleibt doch nur die Gesichtserkennung. Wird zumindest dadurch erleichtert, dass die Bekloppten keine Maske tragen.
Sollte man auch in den vollen Straßenbahnen so machen. Wer sich nicht an die Maskenpflicht hält, wird per Videobeweis rausgezogen.
Und nebenbei kann man so gleich die Hilfen für die wirklich Betroffenen refinanzieren.


----------



## Whispercat (8. November 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das ist doch kompletter Bullshit. Es gibt kein Recht das dir erlaubt Polizeibeamten zu bespringen. Wenn ein Polizist dich festnehmen will, dann machst du mit, was soll dir da der Widerstand bringen?
> Ich war schonmal eingekesselt, und stell dir vor, hätte ich da solche faxen gemacht wäre es mir genauso gegangen.


Von "bespringen" kann auch gar keine Rede sein. Wir müssen nicht darüber reden das sich die werte Dame "eigentlich" nicht am Arm des Polizisten zu klammern hat und niemand würde irgendetwas sagen wenn besagter Polizist im Eifer des Gefechts die Dame weggestossen hätte. Aber es war eben nicht besagter Polizist sondern ein hinzukommender der die Situation genau im Blick hatte und genau das macht diese Aktion des Polizisten eben so maximal fahrlässig.


fipS09 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Witz wie lasch da teilweise auf den Demos gehandelt wird. Wenn einen Stadtteil weiter ein paar Linke Idioten fünf Autos abfackeln kommen sofort die Wasserwerfer.


Etwas vom wichtigsten was man als Polizist lernt ist Deeskalation und direkt dahinter kommt Verhältnismässigkeit. Und es ist eben ein Unterschied ob du eine weitesgehend friedliche Demo bestehend aus aller Arten von Leuten hast, Hausfrauen, Arbeiter, Hippies, Spinner und natürlich der obligatorische Idiot mit einer Nazifahne oder ob du es mit der Antifa zu hast die nunmal dafür bekannt sind nicht unerheblichen Sachschaden anzurichten & Brandsätze/Steine zu schmeissen.

Dementsprechend hat die Polizei Leipzig in Sachen Deeskalation eigentlich ziemlich *vorbildlich* gehandelt. Und das jetzt gewisse Musterdemokraten der Polizei versagen vorwerfen weil diese nicht angefangen hat auf eine friedliche Masse einzuknüpplen und/oder zu wasserwerfern zeugt von einer Selbstgerechtigkeit die ihresgleichen sucht. Gewalt sollte das allerletzte Mittel sein und ganz sicher nicht als Ausdruck das der Zweck MAL WIEDER die Mittel heiligt sofern es nur gegen die "Richtigen" geht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man wird ja sehen, wie viel der Corona Leugner in der nächsten Zeit doch noch Corona kriegen.
> 
> In Berlin gingen die Zahlen ein paar Wochen nach den Demos auch deutlich nach oben.



War die Ansage bezüglich Corona nicht deutlich genug ?


----------



## fipS09 (8. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Und es ist eben ein Unterschied ob du eine weitesgehend friedliche Demo bestehend aus aller Arten von Leuten hast, Hausfrauen, Arbeiter, Hippies, Spinner und natürlich der obligatorische Idiot mit einer Nazifahne oder ob du es mit der Antifa zu hast die nunmal dafür bekannt sind nicht unerheblichen Sachschaden anzurichten & Brandsätze/Steine zu schmeissen.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie es dir geht, aber wenn da Journalisten und andere Leute angegriffen werden ist die Demonstration für mich nicht friedlich. Und ich würde unabhängig davon ob es "die richtigen" trifft den Menschen die da zu Schaden gekommen sind einen höheren Wert zuschreiben als irgendwelchen angezündeten Autos, aber ist vielleicht auch nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Johnny05 (8. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, alle Mittel sind heilig solange es den "Richtigen" trifft.


Und wie Ich immer sage " Wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus" ... selbst schuld wenn man Polizisten angreift und sich dann wundert wenns eine aufs Maul gibt . Ihr VT'ler macht euch wirklich lächerlich.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Dementsprechend hat die Polizei Leipzig in Sachen Deeskalation eigentlich ziemlich *vorbildlich* gehandelt. Und das jetzt gewisse Musterdemokraten der Polizei versagen vorwerfen weil diese nicht angefangen hat auf eine friedliche Masse einzuknüpplen und/oder zu wasserwerfern zeugt von einer Selbstgerechtigkeit die ihresgleichen sucht. Gewalt sollte das allerletzte Mittel sein und ganz sicher nicht als Ausdruck das der Zweck MAL WIEDER die Mittel heiligt sofern es nur gegen die "Richtigen" geht.



Die Gewalt ging von den tausenden Kriminellen auf der Demo aus.
Die Aufgabe der Polizei ist es diese Kriminellen festzunehmen.

Die erfüllten Straftatbestände sind u.a. §26 VersammlungsG und § 74 IfSG in Tateinheit mit § 224 StGB.
Wenn Leute sterben kommt aufgrund der niedrigen Beweggründe noch §211 StGB also Mord dazu.




__





						§ 26 VersG - dejure.org
					

Versammlungsgesetz § 26 - Wer als Veranstalter oder Leiter 1. eine öffentliche Versammlung oder einen Aufzug trotz vollziehbaren Verbots durchführt oder...




					dejure.org
				







__





						§ 74 IfSG - Strafvorschriften - dejure.org
					

Infektionsschutzgesetz § 74 - (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer eine in § 73 Absatz 1 oder Absatz 1a Nummer...




					dejure.org
				







__





						§ 224 StGB - Gefährliche Körperverletzung - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 224 - (1) Wer die Körperverletzung 1. durch Beibringung von Gift oder anderen gesundheitsschädlichen Stoffen, 2. mittels einer Waffe oder...




					dejure.org
				







__





						§ 211 StGB - Mord - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 211 - (1) Der Mörder wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft. (2) Mörder ist, wer aus Mordlust, zur Befriedigung des...




					dejure.org
				




Dazu auch die folgende Entscheidung, die sich analog auch auf die Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge (§ 227 StGB) übertragen lässt.








						Raub mit Todesfolge auch bei Behandlungsabbruch
					

Der von § 251 StGB geforderte gefahrspezifische Zusammenhang liegt auch vor, wenn die ärztliche Behandlung aufgrund einer Patientenverfügung abbricht.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da wird von rechten Spinnern ein Symbol gekappert und instrumentalisiert das eigentlich erstmal in seinem grundsätzlichen Kern nichts mit der heutigen verqueren Weltanschauung dieser Verschwörungsschwachmatten und Menschenfeinde zu tun hatte.


Stimme zu, die Reichsflagge ist halt das Symbol des Kaiserreiches welches zwar durchaus zu kritisieren ist, aber
im großen und ganzen nicht besser oder schlechter war als die anderen Großmächte der selben Zeit.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2020)

Die Frage ist, ob das nicht einfach, wenn die Reichbürger selbst als Vereinigung verboten werden, dann mit verboten wird. So wie es bei PKK, C18 etc. auch der Fall ist.

Denn, dass die Reichsbürger eine Bestrebung gegen die demokratische Grundordnung verfolgen liegt auf der Hand.


> *§ 3 VersammlG -  Verbot*
> (1) Ein Verein darf erst dann als verboten (Artikel 9 Abs. 2 des Grundgesetzes) behandelt werden, wenn durch Verfügung der Verbotsbehörde festgestellt ist, daß seine Zwecke oder seine Tätigkeit den Strafgesetzen zuwiderlaufen oder daß er sich gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder den Gedanken der Völkerverständigung richtet; in der Verfügung ist die Auflösung des Vereins anzuordnen (Verbot). Mit dem Verbot ist in der Regel die Beschlagnahme und die Einziehung
> 1.
> des Vereinsvermögens,
> ...





> *Art 9 GG*
> (2) Vereinigungen, deren Zwecke oder deren Tätigkeit den Strafgesetzen zuwiderlaufen oder die sich gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder gegen den Gedanken der Völkerverständigung richten, sind verboten.


Entsprechende Verstöße fallen dann in § 85 ff. StGB.

Anmerkung:
Bei einer kriminellen/terroristischen Vereinigung kommt es nicht darauf ein, dass es ein eingetragener Verein ist, sondern man braucht einfach nur drei Leute die zusammengehören.
Siehe § 129 Abs. 2 StGB:


> (2) Eine Vereinigung ist ein auf längere Dauer angelegter, von einer Festlegung von Rollen der Mitglieder, der Kontinuität der Mitgliedschaft und der Ausprägung der Struktur unabhängiger organisierter Zusammenschluss von mehr als zwei Personen zur Verfolgung eines übergeordneten gemeinsamen Interesses.



Beim gerichtlich bestätigten Verbot von Indymedia war es ähnlich.

Auch Querdenken kann man damit verbieten, da mit "Strafgesetz*en*" offensichtlich auch Nebengesetze wie das IfSG gemeint sind. Und Querdenken hat das Ziel Straften des IfSG zu begehen.

Wer ist da eigentlich bei "Querdenken" außer Michael Ballweg noch mit dabei? So richtig konnte ich da keine namentlich Mitgliederliste finden bisher. 
Bei "Wiederstand 2020" hat man mit  Victoria Hamm, Ralf Ludwig und Bodo Schiffmann schon die drei Leute zusammen, die für ein Verfahren nach §129 StGB braucht.





__





						§ 129 StGB - Bildung krimineller Vereinigungen - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 129 - (1) 1 Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer eine Vereinigung gründet oder sich an einer...




					dejure.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja da sind wir ja absolut einer Meinung, aber lasse doch deinen Frust nicht an der Polizei aus!
> Wir leben nun mal in einem Rechtsstaat und dann muss sich die Polzei auch an die Entscheidungen der Gerichte halten und ist NICHT unfähig.



Die Gerichte haben Auflagen erteilt, die praktisch von der ersten Minute an verletzt wurden. Eine 20k Versammlung unter den für ein Hochrisikogebiet vorgeschriebenen Schutzbestimmungen ist vorhersehbar unmöglich. D.h. der Ablauf für eine an Unterbindung lebensgefährdender Handlungen interessierter Polizei wäre gewesen: Minute X = Demobeginn. Minute X+1 = Aufforderung an der Veranstaltungsleiter, die Auflagen unverzüglich durchzusetzen. Minute X+2 = Feststellung, dass die Demonstrationsleitung unfähig ist, die Demonstration zu leiten. Minute X+3 = Auflösung der Demonstration, da die richterlich vorgeschriebenen Bedingungen für ihre Durchführung nicht eingehalten werden.

Aber wie auch schon in Berlin scheint auch hier gegolten zu haben: Solange man nur uniformiert genug auftritt und geradeaus marschiert, marschieren die Uniformierten tatenlos an einem vorbei.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Übrigens waren die 20.000 Demonstranten in Leipzig keineswegs alles Rechtsextreme. Das ist ja gerade das Traurige: Ein überwiegend imaginäres Problem treibt Verängstigte, intellektuell Benachteiligte und notorische Spinner aller Coleur dazu, *mit* Rechtsextremen auf die Straße zu gehen und damit ein völlig falsches Bild zu liefern



Ich seh da nur ein Bild: "Rechtsradikale sind unsere Mitstreiter weil wir für Lebensverachtung kämpfen." Und dieses Bild ist richtig.
Man muss sich langsam mal davon verabschieden, dass jeder, der zu Faul ist, seine Abneigung gegen Menschen und Demokratie mit dem Baseballschläger auf der Straße zu vertreten, automatisch KEIN Rechtsextremer ist und zum armen, armen Missverstandenen wird, wenn er diese Meinung mal in einer Demo "neben" Rechtsextremen vertritt. Es mag sein, dass viele der Teilnehmer nicht radikal im Sinne von gewaltbereit waren, aber damit war ihr Anliegen weder nicht-rechts noch nicht-extrem.



> Am Ende des Tages kann die Polizei aber auch bei ausreichender Stärke in dieser Gemengelage nur falsch handeln: Greift man konsequent durch und reagiert auf jede Zuwiderhandlung, fühlen sich die Spinner in ihrem Diktaturmärchen bestätigt; greift man hingegen nur die übelsten Fälle heraus oder lässt gar das Meiste laufen, muss man sich Unentschlossenheit vorwerfen lassen.



Über diese Zwickmühle aus Befindlichkeiten kann man nachdenken, wenn gerade keine Gefährdungslage herrscht. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Millionen von Menschen sind in ihrer Existenz bedroht und Abermilliarden von Steuergeldern werden investiert, damit wenigstens die Wirtschaftsgrößen keine Angst haben müssen, aber 20000 Idioten durften fleißig Viren austauschen und damit gleichzeitig großflächig (An- und Abreise!) jedem, der sich um seine eigene Gesundheit sorgt, effektiv den Zutritt zum öffentlichen Raum unmöglich machen.



> Hier wird es mal Zeit für einen Realitätscheck: Will man als kopfschüttelnder Beobachter tatsächlich, dass die Polizei einen Haufen esoterisch angehauchter Hausfrauen aus dem vergleichsweise harmlosen Impfgegner-Block tackelt, um an den Typen heranzukommen, der verfassungsfeindliche Symbole präsentiert oder sogar einfach nur nicht die vorgeschriebene Maske trägt? - Die Bilder in der Presse oder den asozialen Netzwerken kann man sich vorstellen.



Die braucht man sich nicht vorzustellen, denn die bekommt man jedes Mal zu sehen, wenn die esoterisch angehauchte Hausfrau neben Anarchisten für den Weltfrieden oder gegen Kernkraft auf der Straße steht. Und während ich dir durchaus recht gebe, dass der Polizei da normalerweise im Schnitt (wenn auch mit arg heftiger Schlagseite je nach Demothema) zu hart unterwegs ist, hatte sie diesesmal eben auch noch die Aufgabe, Infektionsschutzmaßnahmen zu verteidigen. Und da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, da geht es um Gesundheit und Menschenleben.



> Aus meiner (zugegebenermaßen eingeschränkten) Perspektive ist es recht einfach: Auch komplette Spinner müssen sich öffentlich als solche outen dürfen, also auch demonstrieren dürfen. Aber sie haben sich dabei an die Spielregeln zu halten, sofern diese verfassungskonform sind *und* vorher klar kommuniziert wurden. Dann kann man nämlich auch maskenverweigernde Impfgegner-Hausfrauen zusammen mit gehärteten Rechtsextremen herauspicken, weil allen Beteiligten klar war, worauf sie sich einlassen, wenn sie wieder alle Vernunft den Schulterschluss praktizieren möchten.



Soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann, war in diesem Fall allen klar: Maske tragen + durchgängig mindestens 1,5 m Abstand halten. Ich seh da praktisch niemanden, der das auch nur versucht hat. Die verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole sind nur Kirschen auf der verwesenden Torte.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz anders...
> Das ist leider wieder einmal nichts weiter als ein Fall von selten bescheuerten und völlig sinnlosen politischen Aktionismus in Don Quijotescher Windmühlenmanier.
> Da wird von rechten Spinnern ein Symbol gekappert und instrumentalisiert das eigentlich erstmal in seinem grundsätzlichen Kern  nichts mit der heutigen verqueren Weltanschauung dieser Verschwörungsschwachmatten und Menschenfeinde zu tun hatte.
> 
> ...



Ist die gleiche Nummer, wie mit [dem Wort für Personen, deren ethnische Herkunft von anderen besonders mit dem Kontinent Afrika assoziiert wird], dass alle 5-10 Jahre gegen ein neues ausgetauscht wird, weil -Überraschung- das bestehende, nachdem es alle zu benutzten angefangen haben, genau die Konotation erhalten, die das vorangehende erhalten hatte, nachdem es alle zu benutzen angefangen hatten. Im Falle von Nazis haben wir deswegen schon bestimmte Kombinationen alter skandinavischer Schriftzeichen, ein asiatisches Glückssymbol und den alten US-National-Treueschwur verboten. 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob das nicht einfach, wenn die Reichbürger selbst als Vereinigung verboten werden, dann mit verboten wird. So wie es bei PKK, C18 etc. auch der Fall ist.



Bei angeeigneten Symbolen ist das kein Automatismus, sondern eine Abwägung. Die, siehe oben, einen langfristig nicht weiterbringt und diesem Fall gerade zu lächerlich machen würde, denn das nachfolge Symbol wäre das schon nicht ohne Grund (fälschlicherweise) "Pegida"-Fahne genannte schwarz-gelbe Kreuz auf rotem Grund und wenn du die auch verbietest, brauch man nur die Flagge der Orkneys mit etwas kräftigerem Blau drucken. Viel Glück, ausländische Flaggen zu verbieten...


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist die gleiche Nummer, wie mit [dem Wort für Personen, deren ethnische Herkunft von anderen besonders mit dem Kontinent Afrika assoziiert wird], dass alle 5-10 Jahre gegen ein neues ausgetauscht wird, weil -Überraschung- das bestehende, nachdem es alle zu benutzten angefangen haben, genau die Konotation erhalten, die das vorangehende erhalten hatte, nachdem es alle zu benutzen angefangen hatten. Im Falle von Nazis haben wir deswegen schon bestimmte Kombinationen alter skandinavischer Schriftzeichen, ein asiatisches Glückssymbol und den alten US-National-Treueschwur verboten.



Ich sehe es nur schon wieder kommen das mit dem Verbot spätestens beim nächsten Hearts of Iron 5 (so es im 4er nicht nachträglich rausgepatched wird) dann eben auch Vanilla keine Reichsflagge des Deutschen Kaiserreichs mehr im Spiel geben wird, wenn man Hitler absetzt und das Kaiserreich, wie z.B. in HoI 4, wieder herstellt. Da es ja in der Öffentlichkeit dann verboten ist sie  zu zeigen, was auch wieder für Spiele gelten wird, bzw. wird man schlicht auf der sicheren Seite sein wollen, was mögliche Verbote der Spiele wegen Symbolik angeht und sie einfach vorsorglich nicht einbauen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Gerichte haben Auflagen erteilt, die praktisch von der ersten Minute an verletzt wurden. Eine 20k Versammlung unter den für ein Hochrisikogebiet vorgeschriebenen Schutzbestimmungen ist vorhersehbar unmöglich. D.h. der Ablauf für eine an Unterbindung lebensgefährdender Handlungen interessierter Polizei wäre gewesen: Minute X = Demobeginn. Minute X+1 = Aufforderung an der Veranstaltungsleiter, die Auflagen unverzüglich durchzusetzen. Minute X+2 = Feststellung, dass die Demonstrationsleitung unfähig ist, die Demonstration zu leiten. Minute X+3 = Auflösung der Demonstration, da die richterlich vorgeschriebenen Bedingungen für ihre Durchführung nicht eingehalten werden.
> 
> Über diese Zwickmühle aus Befindlichkeiten kann man nachdenken, wenn gerade keine Gefährdungslage herrscht. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Millionen von Menschen sind in ihrer Existenz bedroht und Abermilliarden von Steuergeldern werden investiert, damit wenigstens die Wirtschaftsgrößen keine Angst haben müssen, aber 20000 Idioten durften fleißig Viren austauschen und damit gleichzeitig großflächig (An- und Abreise!) jedem, der sich um seine eigene Gesundheit sorgt, effektiv den Zutritt zum öffentlichen Raum unmöglich machen.



Daher hätte man die schon auf der Anreise abfangen und die Heimreise anordnen müssen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viel Glück, ausländische Flaggen zu verbieten...


Das wird schon gemacht. Siehe z.B. PKK.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2020)

Welches Land ist noch einmal "PKK"? Eben.


----------



## Whispercat (8. November 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es dir geht, aber wenn da Journalisten und andere Leute angegriffen werden ist die Demonstration für mich nicht friedlich. Und ich würde unabhängig davon ob es "die richtigen" trifft den Menschen die da zu Schaden gekommen sind einen höheren Wert zuschreiben als irgendwelchen angezündeten Autos, aber ist vielleicht auch nur meine Meinung.


Nur das es sich bei diesem "Journalisten" um Steffen Grabow handelt und wenn man sich dessen Facebook Seite so ansieht dann ist relativ schnell offensichtlich wem dieser Typ nahesteht.  





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1325485426212270080

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na welch Überraschung das der eindeutige Aggressor mal wieder ein Antifaidiot ist. Und an diesen Strohhalm klammert sich die halbe deutsche Medienlandschaft. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Gewalt ging von den tausenden Kriminellen auf der Demo aus.
> Die Aufgabe der Polizei ist es diese Kriminellen festzunehmen.


Nochmal langsam und deutlich : 
Wir sind hier nicht in der DDR und die Polizei ist nicht deine persönliche Schlägertruppe, sondern in erster Linie ein Organ das Deeskalierend und Verhältnismässig wirken muss um Gewalt zu verhindern und nicht um sie noch zu fördern und damit noch mehr Gewalt zu provozieren.


----------



## fipS09 (8. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Na welch Überraschung das der eindeutige Aggressor mal wieder ein Antifaidiot ist. Und an diesen Strohhalm klammert sich die halbe deutsche Medienlandschaft.


Ja du hast Recht, der absolut einzige Vorfall gestern bei den Querdenkern 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1325236285859098625

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Demo war in dem Ausmaß nicht gestattet, da gilt es nicht "deeskalierend" zu arbeiten, da gilt es den Sauhaufen aufzulösen.
Bei einer normalen Demo hätte ich dir vermutlich zugestimmt, aber doch nicht mitten in einer Pandemie.

Die Menschen dort denken ernsthaft sie tun etwas gegen den Lockdown!
Ohne diese Superspreader Vollpfosten würden die Infektionszahlen wahrscheinlich deutlich besser aussehen.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Nochmal langsam und deutlich :
> Wir sind hier nicht in der DDR und die Polizei ist nicht deine persönliche Schlägertruppe, sondern in erster Linie ein Organ das Deeskalierend und Verhältnismässig wirken muss um Gewalt zu verhindern und nicht um sie noch zu fördern und damit noch mehr Gewalt zu provozieren.


Sagt wer? Die Polizei hat sich darum zu kümmern das die Auflagen die vor Gericht für eine Demo während einer PANDEMIE beschlossen wurden eingehalten werden. Würdest du sagen sie wurden eingehalten?


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2020)

Mal sehen, wann da nun endlich von Amts wegen ein Strafverfahren wegen Bildung einer Kriminellen Vereinigung eingeleitet wird. Ist schließlich ein Offizialdelikt.
Oder es müssen erst genug Leute Strafanzeige gegen Ballweg und Co. wegen §129 StGB stellen.









						Querdenken
					

Querdenken




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Coronavirus
					

Coronavirus




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (9. November 2020)

Wir können den Leuten nicht erklären, dass man beim Gipfel im Hamburg so massiv vorgegangen ist und die Wasserwerfer hier nichtmal aus der Reserve holt. 
Der Punkt wurde bei der Demo definitiv erreicht und Wasserwerfer sind nicht ansatzweise das Ende der Fahnenstange was den Gewalteinsatz betrifft, aber sie wären doch sicherlich ausreichend gewesen um zumindest die zu vertreiben die nicht zu den Demo erprobten gehören.


----------



## Whispercat (9. November 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja du hast Recht, der absolut einzige Vorfall gestern bei den Querdenkern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von einem "einzigem" Vorfall hat auch niemand was gesagt denn ich hab mich explizit auf dieses Journalistenmärchen bezogen. Das da ein wenig mit der Polizei gerangelt wird ist zwar unschön aber auch nicht so dramatisch das man deswegen den Staatsschutz einschalten müsste.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Die Demo war in dem Ausmaß nicht gestattet, da gilt es nicht "deeskalierend" zu arbeiten, da gilt es den Sauhaufen aufzulösen.
> Bei einer normalen Demo hätte ich dir vermutlich zugestimmt, aber doch nicht mitten in einer Pandemie.


Der Begriff "Pandemie" ist mittlerweile ziemlich relativ.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Die Menschen dort denken ernsthaft sie tun etwas gegen den Lockdown!


Ich weiss nicht genau was diese Menschen dort denken denn ich stecke nicht in ihren Köpfen. Aber entgegen der üblichen Nazipauschalisierung denke ich mal dass da viele in erster Linie verzweifelt und/oder verunsichert sind entweder weil es sie wirtschaftlich betrifft, oder weil man es möglicherweise bedenklich finden mag das es von Anfang an zum Thema Corona genau eine gültige Meinung gab, und jegliche Debatte darüber ist unerwünscht und jeder der es wagt das in Frage zu stellen ist ein Verschwörungstheoretiker oder Leugner.

Ja was glaubst du denn wie so eine überheblich selbstgerechte Haltung bei vielen Leuten ankommt ? Das dies solche Demos zwar nicht weniger dumm macht ist keine Frage, nur der Punkt ist ... man darf sich eben auch wirklich nicht darüber wundern. Was wir schon lange bräuchten wären faire und offene Debatten genauso wie es in der Wissenschaft eigentlich üblich ist und nicht dieses geistesgestörte "wir gegen die" Lagerdenken. Was wir bräuchten wäre das Altmaier sein "niemand wird wegen Corona seinen Job verlieren" Versprechen vom März gehalten hätte anstatt das man jetzt massenhaft Selbstständige und Kleinunternehmen im Stich lässt.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Die Polizei hat sich darum zu kümmern das die Auflagen die vor Gericht für eine Demo während einer PANDEMIE beschlossen wurden eingehalten werden. Würdest du sagen sie wurden eingehalten?


Es ist immer einfach etwas aus der Ferne zu sehen und danach im Internet seine Empörung darüber zum Ausdruck zu bringen das diese angeblichen Nadsis nicht allesamt niedergeknüppelt wurden, aber eine völlig andere wenn es darum geht als anwesender Polizeiveranwortlicher Dynamiken einzuschätzen die sich im schlechtesten Fall ganz schnell zu Panik, massiver Gewalt/Sachbeschädigung quer durch die Stadt, Toten und weitaus grösseren Solidaritätsdemos entwickeln könnten.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2020)

Oder Stuttgart21.








						Schülerdemonstrant: "Der Wasserwerfer hat mich volle Kanne in den Rücken geschossen"
					

Das Bild von Dietrich Wagner und seinen blutenden Augen ging um die Welt - aber auch der Schüler Brendan Kohlhepp wurde von einem Wasserwerfer am Schwarzen Donnerstag verletzt. Ein Rückblick.




					www.swr.de


----------



## fipS09 (9. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Pandemie" ist mittlerweile ziemlich relativ.


Was ist an einer weltweiten sich ausbreitenden Infektionskrankheit relativ? Nach welcher Definition handelt sich hier nicht um eine Pandemie?



Whispercat schrieb:


> und jeder der es wagt das in Frage zu stellen ist ein Verschwörungstheoretiker oder Leugner.


Nein jeder der diese Schwurbel Messages verbreitet, irgendwelche Virologen bedroht, oder mit Leuten des extrem rechten Spektrums, irgendwelchen QAnons oder veganen Köchen und Impfgegnern durch Leipzig und Co. marschiert ist für die meisten halt mindestens ein Leugner.
Natürlich sind da gestern auch vollkommen normale Leute dabei gewesen, aber man sollte sich trotzdem bewusst sein mit wem man da gemeinsame Sache macht.

Die wenigsten haben hier was gegen einen vernünftigen Diskurs, keine Seite hat die Wahrheit gepachtet. 
Für mich persönlich stellt sich halt die Frage welcher Irrtum fataler wäre.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Es ist immer einfach etwas aus der Ferne zu sehen und danach im Internet seine Empörung darüber zum Ausdruck zu bringen das diese angeblichen Nadsis nicht allesamt niedergeknüppelt wurden, aber eine völlig andere wenn es darum geht als anwesender Polizeiveranwortlicher Dynamiken einzuschätzen die sich im schlechtesten Fall ganz schnell zu Panik, massiver Gewalt/Sachbeschädigung quer durch die Stadt, Toten und weitaus grösseren Solidaritätsdemos entwickeln könnten.


Das spricht nicht gerade für unsere Polizei. Und das hat auch absolut nix mit Nazis zutun, wenn da gestern 40.000 Hippies rumgerannt wären hätte ich die Versammlung auch gerne WIRKLICH beendet gesehen.
Die politische Gesinnung tut da überhaupt nix zur Sache.
Wozu dann überhaupt noch Auflagen stellen, die Leute haben doch gestern gemerkt das sie eh alles machen können.

Denkst du nicht das bestärkt diese Leute nur darin das die Regeln für sie nicht gelten?


----------



## Johnny05 (9. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Na welch Überraschung das der eindeutige Aggressor mal wieder ein Antifaidiot ist. Und an diesen Strohhalm klammert sich die halbe deutsche Medienlandschaft.




Und wie überraschend das ihr Rechten , VT'ler , Coronaleugner , Aluhut-Träger und Impfgegner euch jedesmal darüber beschwert wenn Ihr eine aufs Maul bekommt , sobald man Polizisten , Journalisten , Rettungskräfte und Feuerwehrleute  völlig bewusst und ohne zu zögern angreift. Eine andere Sprache versteht ihr offensichtlich ja nicht.
Und es scheint dich regelrecht anzutörnen wenn Polizisten mal wieder von diesen Idioten angegriffen werden , oder ?

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder Stuttgart21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Stuttgart wurde eigentlich sehr lang gar nicht durchgegriffen. Problem waren nur die Folgen, als es dann wurde, weil da eben nicht die Wawe gewohnten linken auf der Straße waren, sondern Frecherweise ganze Familien anfingen ihre politischen Rechte wahrzunehmen. Das hat die Einsatztaktik der Polizei nicht berücksichtigt, dass sie da auf Kinder und (Wut)Bürger halten, die ein Strahlrohr bislang für einen etwas besseren Supersoaker gehalten und vehement dessen Einsatz gegen Gesindel gefodert haben. Hamburg ist da schon der wesentlich bessere Vergleich. Da wurden (mit nachträglichem Lob von Union und SPD) richterlich genehmigte Zeltlager weit ab aller Orte, wie sie irgendeine Bedrohung hätten darstellen können, mit Tausenderschaften und gezogenen Schlagstock gewaltsam geräumt, andernorts darf nach belieben gegen richterliche Auflagen agiert und der öffentliche Raum beansprucht werden. Die Unterscheidung zwischen "im Recht sein" und "rechts sein" spart sich die Polizei bei Demonstranten halt gerne.


----------



## Whispercat (10. November 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Was ist an einer weltweiten sich ausbreitenden Infektionskrankheit relativ? Nach welcher Definition handelt sich hier nicht um eine Pandemie?


Kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht in der Ausführlichkeit beantworten die notwendig wäre um dem Thema gerecht zu werden da Corona mittlerweile als relativ unerwünschtes Thema gilt. 


fipS09 schrieb:


> Nein jeder der diese Schwurbel Messages verbreitet, irgendwelche Virologen bedroht, oder mit Leuten des extrem rechten Spektrums, irgendwelchen QAnons oder veganen Köchen und Impfgegnern durch Leipzig und Co. marschiert ist für die meisten halt mindestens ein Leugner. Natürlich sind da gestern auch vollkommen normale Leute dabei gewesen, aber man sollte sich trotzdem bewusst sein mit wem man da gemeinsame Sache macht.


Natürlich findest du unter Garantie in jeder grösseren Ansammlung von Menschen irgendeinen Hildmann, Flacherdler, Esoteriker, Verkäufer von Globuli, Gewalttäter und was es nicht alles gibt - absolut keine Frage.

Aber die wirkliche Frage ist eher .... wer bei wem mitschwimmt ? Und ich persönlich halte diese Frage für absolut essentiell denn nehmen wir zb. doch nur mal die Berichterstattung über Berlin, da waren mutmasslich mehrere 100k Leute und zwischen Siegessäule und Tor gab es meines Wissens ( bis auf 2-3 Reichsflaggen ) nicht einen einzigen Vorfall. Trotzdem stürzten sich die Medien auf Hildmann und seine 500 (?) Idioten am Reichstag so als ob es ein und dasselbe wäre weil die den (fast) Skandal produzierten denn man grade als Kritiker dieser Demos natürlich dankend annimmt. 

Das Problem das ich mit diesem "Kontaktschuld" Argument habe ist einfach, wenn ein Hildmann auf eine "Rettet die Wale" Demo gehen würde, würde wahrscheinlich niemand auf die Idee kommen aus dieser Demo irgendein Rechtes/Verschwörungsding daraus zu machen nur weil Hildmann da ist.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Die wenigsten haben hier was gegen einen vernünftigen Diskurs, keine Seite hat die Wahrheit gepachtet.


Mir geht es dabei weniger um "uns" sondern um das was insbesondere im öffentlichen Diskurs stattfindet. Ich meine schau dir doch nur mal Talksshows an, egal ob du da Illner, Maischberger oder Hart aber Fair nimmst du siehst da so gut wie niemanden der da irgendetwas hinterfragt sondern hast da fast durchgehend  5 Leute die sich weitestgehend darüber einig sind dass das RKI der Hüter des heiligen Grals ist und es nichts zu hinterfragen gibt.

*Und ... das kann ja sein. *Aber mitterweile ist es eben nicht nur Wodarg, Bhakdi oder dieser Schiffmann Typ sondern ein ganzer Haufen Ärzte der Kritik äussert und mit denen findet keine Debatte statt im Gegenteil, sondern man versucht sogar aktiv solchen Leuten noch Steine in den Weg zu legen wie erst letztens wieder mit diesem Pürner aus Bayern. Und es ist im Sinne einer fairen demokratischen Debatte einfach irgendwie witzlos wenn da bei Illner 5 Leute sich vorallem darüber einig sind das jeder Kritiker ein "Verschwörer" und/oder "Leugner" ist ohne das man den angesprochenen die Möglichkeit geben würde selbst zu Wort zu kommen. 

Weil ganz im Ernst, zum Beispiel ein Wodarg hatte 2009 mit seiner Kritik an der Schweinegrippe in jeglicher Hinsicht Recht und Drosten lag falsch. 2020 ist Drosten der unangefochtene Messias und Wodarg der Verbrannte weil er es gewagt hat Drosten zu kritisieren. Aber ist das aufgrund einer fairen Debatte passiert wo beide ihre Argumente auf den Tisch legen konnten ? Nein, natürlich nicht und genau das sehe ich in einer aufgeklärten demokratischen Gesellschaft die wir doch angeblich sind absolut kritisch.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich stellt sich halt die Frage welcher Irrtum fataler wäre.


Naja, Irrtümer sind relativ und vorallem eine Frage des grade aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Konsenses. Aber ich erwarte auch gar nicht das wir anfangen von Heute auf Morgen alle Massnahmen über den Haufen zu schmeissen und darauf hoffen das es irgendein Lucky Punch es schon richten wird.

Aber ich erwarte das man zumindest Debatten pardon kritische Debatten führen würde wie das zb. bei Servus TV der Fall ist. Das beide sowohl Befürworter wie auch Kritiker zu Wort kommen. Stattdessen sind wir 2020 soweit das es anstelle von Debatten vorallem eine exorbitant hohe Nutzung von ganz klaren Framingbegriffen wie etwa "Leugner" oder "Verschwörungstheoretiker" gibt. 

Erinnerst du dich noch an die Berichterstattung über Fridays for Future wo jeder der sich geweigert hat in Greta den Klimamessias zu sehen als "Klimaleugner" abgestempelt wurde ? Heute ist jeder der es wagt Kritik am RKI zu äussern ein "Coronaleugner" und ich kann dir versprechen das als nächstes anstelle von Debatten der Begriff "Impfleugner" kommen wird. 

Und ganz ehrlich ich glaube einfach wenn man sich von Anfang an fair mit den Kritikern/besorgten Leuten/Menschen die einfach nur Angst haben auseinandergesetzt hätte dann würde es auch weniger Demos geben weil diese Leute sich nicht ernstgenommen fühlen nachdem man sie mehr oder weniger komplett vom öffentlichen Diskurs ausgeschlossen hat.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Denkst du nicht das bestärkt diese Leute nur darin das die Regeln für sie nicht gelten?


Naja, ich denke es ist sogar ziemlich sicher das es manche Leute bestärken wird aber wie gesagt _*wenn *_du gegen diese Demos wirklich effektiv und ohne Kollateralschäden vorgehen willst dann tust du das ohnehin am besten *bevor* die Leute sich überhaupt ansammeln. 

Spielen wir das Szenario doch mal durch - ich meine natürlich könnte man anfangen einfach in die Menge zu knüppeln oder die Leute wegzuwasserwerfern aber das Problem mit Gewalt ist das sie meistens Gegengewalt produziert, was bei einer Menge von 20k Leuten wiederrum Dynamiken produzieren kann die du trotz aller Vorbereitung und Mittel die dir als Polizei zu Verfügung steht im schlimmsten Fall nicht mehr unter Kontrolle bekommst. 

Und im Endeffekt macht es deswegen schon Sinn die Leute einfach ihre Route zu Ende laufen zu lassen anstatt sich mit einer möglicherweise stundenlangen Strassenschlacht rumschlagen zu müssen bei der du unter Garantie Verletzte & Sachbeschädigung produzierst. Und was du ebenfalls bedenken musst ist wie solche Bilder in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung ankommen und das du damit im schlechtesten Fall einen Flächenbrand an weiteren Demos mit wütenden Leuten provozierst.



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Und wie überraschend das ihr Rechten , VT'ler , Coronaleugner , Aluhut-Träger und Impfgegner euch jedesmal darüber beschwert wenn Ihr eine aufs Maul bekommt , sobald man Polizisten , Journalisten , Rettungskräfte und Feuerwehrleute  völlig bewusst und ohne zu zögern angreift. Eine andere Sprache versteht ihr offensichtlich ja nicht.
> Und es scheint dich regelrecht anzutörnen wenn Polizisten mal wieder von diesen Idioten angegriffen werden , oder ?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Guter Mann ... wer ist dieses "ihr" von dem du da dauernd redest ? Ich bin weder "rechts" noch "VTler" noch "Leugner", noch "Aluhut Träger" und gegen ausreichende getestete Impfungen die absolut Sinn machen ( zb. Tetanus und Keuchhusten ) habe ich ebenfalls überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Ich bin vorallem eine Menschin die einfach gerne Fragen stellt und versucht Dinge aus verschiedenen Perspektiven zu sehen weil ich mir nicht einbilde das ich die Weisheit mit dem Löffel genjam njamt hätte.

Deswegen weise ich dich an dieser Stelle *mal wieder* darauf hin das wir gerne über Argumente diskutieren können ich aber keine Lust darauf habe dir irgendeine Form der Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken wenn du unter einer "Diskussion" verstehst das du mit diesen lächerlichen Framingbegriffen um dich wirfst. Und das lustige ist, wahrscheinlich ist dir nichtmal bewusst das du grade ein Musterbeispiel dafür bist was in diesem Land in Sachen faire Debatten und den Leuten zumindest mal zuhören vollkommen falsch läuft. 

Du solltest mal http://cargocollective.com/inspiary/Ich-weis-dass-ich-nicht-weis lesen. Fand ich sehr lehrreich.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich ich glaube einfach wenn man sich von Anfang an fair mit den Kritikern/besorgten Leuten/Menschen die einfach nur Angst haben auseinandergesetzt hätte dann würde es auch weniger Demos geben weil diese Leute sich nicht ernstgenommen fühlen nachdem man sie mehr oder weniger komplett vom öffentlichen Diskurs ausgeschlossen hat.



Wer Angst hat, wäre wohl kaum ungeschützt zu so einer illegalen Großveranstaltung gegangen.
Aber man wird sehen, wie viele davon am Ende im Krankenhaus landen oder draufgehen.
Da wird sich sicher dann die Meinung des ein oder anderen zu Corona ändern.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke es ist sogar ziemlich sicher das es manche Leute bestärken wird aber wie gesagt _*wenn *_du gegen diese Demos wirklich effektiv und ohne Kollateralschäden vorgehen willst dann tust du das ohnehin am besten *bevor* die Leute sich überhaupt ansammeln.


Sage ich doch. Man hätte die Leute schon auf der Anfahrt rausziehen und nach Hause schicken müssen.


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2020)

Ein Gericht hat aber anders entschieden. Und die Meinungs- und Versammlungsfreiheit ist ein schützenswertes Gut.


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Gericht hat aber anders entschieden. Und die Meinungs- und Versammlungsfreiheit ist ein schützenswertes Gut.


Das Gericht hat allerdings auch Auflagen formuliert, die bereits mit der Anreise viel zu vieler Demonstranten verletzt wurden. Auch deiner Logik folgend hätte das unterbunden werden müssen, um das Versammlungsrecht zu wahren, welches seinerseits das hohe Gut der Versammlungsfreiheit schützt.

Alle schützenswerten (Rechts-) Güter bedürfen übrigens der ständigen situativen Abwägung, da manchmal schützenswerte und gleichwertige Interessen und Rechte kollidieren. Beispielsweise könnte mein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit mit deinen Persönlichkeitsrechten kollidieren und mein Recht auf Versammlungsfreiheit mit deinem Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit. Meine Freizügigkeit endet beispielsweise an deiner Wohnungstür, ohne dass ich sie und am besten gleich die ganze freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung dadurch prinzipiell in Gefahr sehen würde.

Diese Differenzierungen sind manchen Vollpfosten zu hoch. Überdurchschnittlich viele dieser Vollpfosten sind kürzlich durch Leipzig marschiert. Wohlgemerkt, ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass diese Mitbürger eine Meinung haben, sagen und vertreten dürfen - und ich darf sie deswegen frisch und unbeeinträchtigt für Vollpfosten halten und als solche bezeichnen. Jedenfalls so lange, wie ich keine spezifische Person beleidige, welche daraufhin der Meinung sein könnte, dass meine Meinung vielleicht doch abwägend vom Kadi zu beurteilen wäre. Du verstehst?


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2020)

Der Veranstalter verkauft ja keine Eintrittskarten und kann die Teilnehmerzahl nur schätzen. Es ist einfach notwendig das Thema völlig unpolitisch zu sehen. Ein Gericht hat entschieden, dass die Leute demonstrieren dürfen. Die Polizei hat dann die Versammlung für beendet erklärt als Verstöße gegen die Auflagen zur Durchführung der Demonstration offensichtlich wurden, hat dann aber dem Opportunitätsprinzip folgend entscheiden, dass eine gewaltsame Auflösung der Veranstaltung ein höheres Risiko für die Allgemeinheit beinhaltet, als das Ausklingen der Veranstaltung zu dulden. 

Die Meinung der Protestierenden darf da keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter verkauft ja keine Eintrittskarten und kann die Teilnehmerzahl nur schätzen. Es ist einfach notwendig das Thema völlig unpolitisch zu sehen. Ein Gericht hat entschieden, dass die Leute demonstrieren dürfen. Die Polizei hat dann die Versammlung für beendet erklärt als Verstöße gegen die Auflagen zur Durchführung der Demonstration offensichtlich wurden, hat dann aber dem Opportunitätsprinzip folgend entscheiden, dass eine gewaltsame Auflösung der Veranstaltung ein höheres Risiko für die Allgemeinheit beinhaltet, als das Ausklingen der Veranstaltung zu dulden.
> 
> Die Meinung der Protestierenden darf da keine Rolle spielen.



Da muss er einfach eine Registrierung vorher machen, wie jeder andere Veranstalter auch. Denn die Kontaktdaten für die Nachverfolgung müssen eh erfasst werden.
Am Eingang zur Veranstaltung wird dann die Registrierung kontrolliert. Im einfachten Fall über Chipkarten/Handy per NFC.
Machen auch viele Hochschulen mittlerweile an den Hörsälen so, bei den wenigen Veranstaltungen die nicht online sind.

Alternativ macht man halt am Demoort einfach eine Funkzellenabfrage, dann hat man die auch alle.
Da weiß man dann auch gleich, dass die Nummern stimmen und kann damit dann alle direkt per SMS in 14-Tägige Quarantäne schicken.


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2020)

Eine Demonstration ist keine Veranstaltung.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

Natürlich war das eine Großveranstaltung.

Aber zumindest bestehst die Hoffnung, dass die Justiz da ordentlich durchgreift, so wie bei den Ausschreitungen in Stuttgart.








						Krawallnacht in Stuttgart: Haftstrafen für zwei Angeklagte
					

Randalierer heben den Stuttgarter Alltag in einer Juni-Nacht aus den Angeln. Die Justiz scheint nun ein Zeichen setzen zu wollen: Zwei junge Randalierer wurden verurteilt.




					www.swr.de
				



Genug Beweismaterial ist durch die ganzen Videos schließlich vorhanden. Und Make hatte auch kaum jemand auf, so dass eine eindeutige Identifizierung möglich ist.









						Mundschutz darf mit Accessoires kombiniert werden
					

Blendet auf Versammlungen die Sonne, darf man trotz Mundschutz auch seine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen. Das sei kein Verstoß gegen das Vermummungsverbot.




					www.lto.de
				




-----------------------------------------









						BAMF
					

BAMF




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Alle schützenswerten (Rechts-) Güter bedürfen übrigens der ständigen situativen Abwägung, da manchmal schützenswerte und gleichwertige Interessen und Rechte kollidieren. Beispielsweise könnte mein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit mit deinen Persönlichkeitsrechten kollidieren und mein Recht auf Versammlungsfreiheit mit deinem Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit. Meine Freizügigkeit endet beispielsweise an deiner Wohnungstür, ohne dass ich sie und am besten gleich die ganze freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung dadurch prinzipiell in Gefahr sehen würde.
> 
> Diese Differenzierungen sind manchen Vollpfosten zu hoch. Überdurchschnittlich viele dieser Vollpfosten sind kürzlich durch Leipzig marschiert. Wohlgemerkt, ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass diese Mitbürger eine Meinung haben, sagen und vertreten dürfen - und ich darf sie deswegen frisch und unbeeinträchtigt für Vollpfosten halten und als solche bezeichnen. Jedenfalls so lange, wie ich keine spezifische Person beleidige, welche daraufhin der Meinung sein könnte, dass meine Meinung vielleicht doch abwägend vom Kadi zu beurteilen wäre. Du verstehst?


Das ist in der Tat sehr schwierig. Deswegen müssen die Politiker das immer wieder neu abwägen.
Aber die Blitzbirnen und Pseudo-Querdenker, welche dort die Maßnahmen größtenteils ignoriert haben, denen ist die Gesundheit anderer egal. Und ihre scheinbar auch.
Die haben mehr Angst vor einer "Abschaffung der Demokratie" als vor vielen Toten in der Gesellschaft und einen Kollabs des Gesundheitssystems.
Ich finde solch ein Verhalten grob fahrlässig. Egal ob aus "rebellischer" Motivation, Unwissenheit oder Dummheit.
Und wenn die Polizei sagt es ist Ende, dann ist auch Ende.
Wenn sie das weiter ignorieren müssen sie eben mit Staatsgewalt rechnen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat sehr schwierig. Deswegen müssen die Politiker das immer wieder neu abwägen.
> Aber die Blitzbirnen und Pseudo-Querdenker, welche dort die Maßnahmen größtenteils ignoriert haben, denen ist die Gesundheit anderer egal. Und ihre scheinbar auch.



Daher ist da auch Strafrechtlich mindestens vom bedingten Vorsatz (dolus eventualis). Beim Eventualvorsatz nimmt der Täter die Verwirklichung der Gefahr in Kauf.
Wenn dann aufgrund der serienmäßigen Verstöße nicht gar vom dolus directus 1. Grades, also Absicht auszugehen kann.






						Eventualvorsatz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				








						Absicht (Recht) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde solch ein Verhalten grob fahrlässig. Egal ob aus "rebellischer" Motivation, Unwissenheit oder Dummheit.


Wie gesagt, das ist nicht mehr nur grob fahrlässig, sondern schon vorsätzlich.
Die Abgrenzung zum Eventualvorsatz ist im Wikipedia-Artikel mit erklärt.



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eventualvorsatz schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der bewussten Fahrlässigkeit kennt der Täter zwar die Gefahr, er vertraut aber (ernsthaft) darauf, dass nichts passieren wird. Beim Eventualvorsatz nimmt der Täter die Verwirklichung der Gefahr in Kauf. Anders gesagt: Bei bewusster Fahrlässigkeit sagt sich der Täter: „Es wird schon nichts passieren.“ Bei Eventualvorsatz sagt er sich dagegen: „Ich hoffe zwar, dass nichts passiert, falls aber doch, so geschieht es eben.“ Die Abgrenzung ist schwierig.



Darauf vertrauen dass nichts passiert, unmöglich wo ganz Deutschland HOCH-Risikogebiet ist mit einer Inzidenz von über 100.
https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/7-Tage...nd-erstmals-ueber-100-article22136078.htmlvon .

Hier ist die Maskenplicht sogar quasi schon enthalten:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eventualvorsatz schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Auffassungen sehen den bedingten Vorsatz für gegeben, [,,,] wenn der Täter sich über das erlaubte Risiko hinaus zur Handlung entschließt (Risikotheorie) oder *eine unabgeschirmte Gefahr für ein Rechtsgut schafft (Lehre von der unabgeschirmten Gefahr)*,



Interessant ist auch dieses medizinische Beispiel zum untauglichen Versuch beim bedingten Vorsatz:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eventualvorsatz schrieb:
			
		

> Ein mit dem Hepatitis-C-Virus angesteckter Mann hatte mit seiner Freundin zwischen Februar und April 2008 regelmäßig ungeschützten Geschlechtsverkehr. Sogar die Anklagebehörde ging davon aus, dass eine Infizierung durch vaginalen Geschlechtsverkehr gar nicht hätte erfolgen können, da Hepatitis C ausschließlich über Blut oder Analverkehr übertragen werde. Dennoch wurde der Angeklagte im November 2008 zu einer unbedingten Geldstrafe verurteilt, und zwar wegen mehrfachem _untauglichem Versuch zur eventualvorsätzlichen Verbreitung menschlicher Krankheiten._
> 
> Die Argumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft war, dass der Angeklagte als Laie eben nicht wusste, dass seine Handlungsweise ungefährlich war, und er somit subjektiv eine Ansteckung in Kauf nahm. Da eine solche nicht erfolgte, blieb es beim Versuch, und da sie durch den Geschlechtsverkehr auch gar nicht erfolgen konnte, war der Versuch untauglich.


*Da allerdings bei ungeschütztem Kontakt bei Corona auf jeden Fall eine Infektion möglich ist, ist somit sofort jeder der keinen Mund-Nasen-Schutz in der Umgebung in anderen Leuten trägt wegen versuchter gefährlicher Körperverletzung (§ 224 Abs1. Nr. 1 i.V.m. Abs. 2) anzuklagen. Wie das **obige* *Beispiel** samt Erklärung zeigt, liegt bei den Maskenverweigerern auf jeden Fall ein (tauglicher) Versuch vor.*

*Ausführlicher hier:








						Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht
					

Wer raus geht, obwohl er vielleicht mit dem Virus infiziert ist, kann sich strafbar machen. Und zwar nicht erst bei Ausgangssperren und Corona-Partys.




					www.lto.de
				



*
Wer einen anderen im Bus oder in der U-Bahn anhustet, anniest oder auch nur ungeschützt atmet (Aerosolübertragung nach aktuellem Wissenstand), kann sich strafbar machen. Anders als bei einem grippalen Infekt ist eine Strafbarkeit nicht schon deshalb ausgeschlossen, weil die Rechtsgemeinschaft ein solches Verhalten als sozialadäquat hinnehmen müsste. Eine Ansteckung mit Sars-CoV-2 ist kein erlaubtes Risiko. Wer also eine andere Person mit einem Krankheitserreger ansteckt, der verwirklicht zunächst den objektiven Tatbestand einer gefährlichen Körperverletzung.

Bei der Ansteckung eines anderen Menschen mit dem Coronavirus handelt es sich um eine Körperverletzung mit einem gesundheitsschädlichen Stoff, also um eine gefährliche Körperverletzung gem. § 224 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB). Die Strafandrohung beträgt bis zu 10 Jahren Freiheitsstrafe. Darunter fällt Sars-CoV-2 als Virus genauso wie etwa der AIDS-Erreger. Selbst wenn die Ansteckung beim anderen nur zu einer Infizierung führt, nicht aber zu körperlichen Beschwerden wie etwa Fieber oder Kopf- und Halsschmerzen, handelt es sich um eine Körperverletzung in der Variante der Gesundheitsschädigung.

Verursacht eine infizierte Person tatsächlich die Erkrankung eines anderen, steht eine gefährliche Körperverletzung im Raum. Führt die Erkrankung in der weiteren Folge zum Tod, kann man mit einer Anklage wegen (versuchter) Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge, oder (versuchten) Totschlags oder gar Mordes schnell vor der Schwurgerichtskammer des Landgerichts landen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter verkauft ja keine Eintrittskarten und kann die Teilnehmerzahl nur schätzen.



Der Veranstalter hat meines Wissens nach 16000 Leute angemeldet und war mit, laut Polizei, gerade einmal 25% mehr komplett überfordert => der hätte auch bei der von ihm gemeldeten Größe die Auflagen nicht mal näherungsweise durchsetzen können. Und er hat dafür bundesweit mobilisiert mit einem Thema, das nachweislich auch mal 40-50k in Bewegung setzen kann (laut Aussagen von Leuten wie dem Veranstalter sogar 400 bis 500K ), also hätte er für die Größenordnung vorbereitet sein müssen. Bei einer Klientel, deren Grundmeinung bereits die Abschaffung eines Teils der Auflagen beinhaltet, würde ich konservativ mit einem Ordner pro 20 Teilnehmer rechnen. Das heißt der Veranstaltende hätte mindestens 800 Ordner auffahren müssen, seinen eigenen Ansichten nach sogar 2000. Alles darunter wäre ein vorsätzlicher Verstoß gegen die Auflagen in tausendfacher Zahl.
Wo waren die Ordner?

Einfach nur einen Aufruf für einen Flashmob in die Welt zu setzen, dem man dann nicht her wird, wurde schon in diversen anderen Fällen (z.B. Facebook-Geburtstagspartys mit >1k Anreisenden) als Ordnungswidrigkeit abgeurteilt, bei der die Verursacher unter anderem den kompletten Polizeieinsatz und sämtliche verursachten, nicht zuordbaren Schäden aus eigener Tasche zahlen müssten. Das wäre hier das imho Minimum, wobei unter Schäden nicht nur die üblichen Sachschäden, sondern auch alle folgenden Gesundheitsschäden bei nicht-Teilnehmern dazu zählen. Man mag in Deutschland das Recht haben, verwantwortungslos zu handeln, aber man ist damit nicht seine Verantwortung los.

Randnotiz, die ich heute nebenbei gelesen habe: Der Richter, der das Ganze genehmigt hat, soll wohl selbst "ist nur eine Grippe"-Ansichten großflächig verbreitet haben.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

Nach aktuellem Stand waren auf der illegalen Großveranstaltung über 40.000 Leute, also viel zu viele. Nämlich fast 3 mal so viel wie das Gericht zugelassen hat.








						Genug Platz: OVG begründet "Querdenken"-Beschluss
					

Drei Tage nach der aus dem Ruder gelaufenen "Querdenken"-Demo in Leipzig hat das sächsische Oberverwaltungsgericht (OVG) die Begründung für seinen umstrittenen...




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Randnotiz, die ich heute nebenbei gelesen habe: Der Richter, der das Ganze genehmigt hat, soll wohl selbst "ist nur eine Grippe"-Ansichten großflächig verbreitet haben.


Hatte ich mir schon gleich gedacht, dass das wohl auch ein Corona-Leugner ist. Hast du da eine Quelle?
Damit wäre er nämlich befangen.
Und kein normal denkender Mensch hätte so viele Menschen überhaupt erlaubt.


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2020)

Eine Versammlung ist eine Veranstaltung aber eine Veranstaltung kann eine Versammlung sein. 

Die Demonstration ist eine Versammlung nach Versammlungsrecht und keine Veranstaltung nach Veranstaltungsrecht.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

Spätestens nach der offiziellen Auflösung lag aber keine Versammlung mehr vor. Sondern nur noch ein Haufen krimineller Chaoten.


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, welche Qualifikationen man mitbringen muss, um im sächsischen Oberverwaltungsgericht als Richter/in tätig sein zu dürfen, aber der Augustusplatz hat 40.000 Quadratmeter, die nicht einmal komplett begehbare Freifläche sind. Um zu erkennen, dass man dort selbst die erwarteten 16.000 Personen mit jeweils vorgeschriebenen sechs Quadratmetern Individualraum nicht unterbringen kann, braucht man meines Erachtens nicht einmal einen Baumschulabschluss.

Und selbst wenn dies rein geometrisch möglich wäre, stelle ich mir den Ordnungsaufwand, um auch nur 16.000 per Definition schutzmaßnahmenrenintente Teilnehmer zur konsequenten Einhaltung besagter Maßnahmen anzuhalten, doch als recht hoch vor. Da muss der Anmeldende einen - Anspielung beabsichtigt - extrem ansteckenden Optimismus versprüht haben, dem sich selbst das OVG nicht entziehen konnte.

Scherz beiseite: Wenn man nicht unterstellen möchte, dass der/die Entscheidungsträger am OVG strunzdämlich und/oder oder befangen sind, kommen eigentlich nur noch Erpressung oder temporäre geistige Umnachtung in Frage. So rein spekulativ betrachtet, versteht sich. Was da tatsächlich für absurde Denk- und Entscheidungsprozesse gelaufen sein müssen, wage ich nicht zu deduzieren ...


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

Da hätte die Obergrenze also eigentlich bei 6500 gelegen, selbst wenn man die vollen 4 ha anlegt.

Laut den Bildern hatte jede Person um die 0,5 m² Platz, also etwa 70x70 cm.


Edit:
Die tatsächlich nutzbare Fläche des Augustusplatzes liegt statt 40.000 m² sogar nur bei 11.000 m² während für 16.000 Leute mit 6 m² pro Person dann 96.000 m² nötig wären. Irgendjemand hat sich da beim OVG völlig vertan oder im Taschenrechner eine Stelle vertippt. 
Es hätten auf den tatsächlich verfügbaren 11.000 m² nur um die 1800 Leute teilnehmen dürfen.









						Unrealistische Richter? Kritik am OVG nach Corona-Demo
					

Der Beschluss des OVG Bautzen, die Querdenken-Demo in der Leipziger Innenstadt zuzulassen, sorgte für viel Kritik. Zu Recht?




					www.lto.de


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2020)

Ich denke eher, dass man sich einen Ausgleich gesucht hat. Naja Appeasement halt


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welche Qualifikationen man mitbringen muss, um im sächsischen Oberverwaltungsgericht als Richter/in tätig sein zu dürfen, aber der Augustusplatz hat 40.000 Quadratmeter, die nicht einmal komplett begehbare Freifläche sind. Um zu erkennen, dass man dort selbst die erwarteten 16.000 Personen mit jeweils vorgeschriebenen sechs Quadratmetern Individualraum nicht unterbringen kann, braucht man meines Erachtens nicht einmal einen Baumschulabschluss.
> 
> Und selbst wenn dies rein geometrisch möglich wäre, stelle ich mir den Ordnungsaufwand, um auch nur 16.000 per Definition schutzmaßnahmenrenintente Teilnehmer zur konsequenten Einhaltung besagter Maßnahmen anzuhalten, doch als recht hoch vor. Da muss der Anmeldende einen - Anspielung beabsichtigt - extrem ansteckenden Optimismus versprüht haben, dem sich selbst das OVG nicht entziehen konnte.
> 
> Scherz beiseite: Wenn man nicht unterstellen möchte, dass der/die Entscheidungsträger am OVG strunzdämlich und/oder oder befangen sind, kommen eigentlich nur noch Erpressung oder temporäre geistige Umnachtung in Frage. So rein spekulativ betrachtet, versteht sich. Was da tatsächlich für absurde Denk- und Entscheidungsprozesse gelaufen sein müssen, wage ich nicht zu deduzieren ...


Bei der Genehmigung einer Versammlung nach Versammlungsgesetz ist VersammG §15 Satz 1 ist eine recht hohe Hürde und bisher tendieren Gerichte dazu auch in Pandemiezeiten die reine Durchführung einer Versammlung nicht als unittelbare Gefährdung der öffentlichen Sicherheit und Ordnung einzustufen. Weiterhin ist grundsätzlich von gesetzkonformen Verhalten der Teilnehmer auszugehen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

Ist da aber nicht, da die Straften durch die Teilnehmer vorher im Netz angekündigt wurden.
Dazu besagt die Erfahrung genau das Gegenteil, nämlich das dort gewaltbereite Rechtsextremisten und Reichsbürger auftreten, die jegliche Gesetze und auch die Verfassung ablehnen.

Auch eine Abwägung gegen das Leben ist nicht möglich:
"Leben ist das einzige Schutzgut, das nur eine Eingriffsform kennt, nämlich den Tod", so Lepsius. Die Probleme liegen auf der Hand: Eine Abwägung wäre damit ausgeschlossen.

Selbst eine Abwägung "Leben gegen Leben" untersagt das Grundgesetz, wie das BVerfG in seinem Urteil gegen das Luftsicherheitsgesetz entschieden hat.





						Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zum Luftsicherheitsgesetz 2005 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir schon gleich gedacht, dass das wohl auch ein Corona-Leugner ist. Hast du da eine Quelle?
> Damit wäre er nämlich befangen.
> Und kein normal denkender Mensch hätte so viele Menschen überhaupt erlaubt.



TAZ von gestern, aber ohne konkrete Quelle. Er ist wohl auch Redaktionsleiter irgend eines Blattes, das entsprechend berichtet hat.  (merkwürdige Zweitbeschäftigung für einen Richter)



DKK007 schrieb:


> Spätestens nach der offiziellen Auflösung lag aber keine Versammlung mehr vor. Sondern nur noch ein Haufen krimineller Chaoten.



Spätestens dann war auch nicht mehr der Ex-Veranstaltungsleiter, sondern die Polizei in der Verantwortung.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2020)

Kannst du den Link zu dem TAZ-Artikel trotzdem mal reinpacken?
Dann hätte man zumindest einen Ansatz für die weitere Recherche.

Vielleicht hätte da doch mal jemand nachschauen sollen, wer da vormittags so stundenlang am Tresorraum bohrt. 








						Nordrhein-Westfalen
					

Nordrhein-Westfalen




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Nun gibt es eine erste Rassismustudie zu Rassismus bei der deutschen Polizei. Aber ohne Beteiligung der Polizei.
Zumindest weiß man damit, dass die unabhängig ist.








						Polizei
					

Polizei




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Kriminologische Studie: Hinweise auf Polizei-Rassismus
					

Die Erhebung der Ruhr-Universität Bochum liefert zahlreiche Hinweise auf rassistisches Verhalten von Polizisten.




					www.lto.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2020)

Mittlerweile haben sie es etwas präzisiert:
Bemerkenswert ist auch, dass der Vorsitzende OVG-Richter Matthias Dehoust zur Redaktion der Sächsischen Verwaltungsblätter gehört – in denen das Coronavirus zuletzt als „nicht wesentlich schlimmer“ als die gewöhnliche Grippe bezeichnet wurde. (In einem anderen Artikel hieß, dass die Redaktion wohl insgesamt nur aus drei Leuten besteht.)


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2020)

Wobei laut LTO die den nicht geschrieben haben, sondern nur ungeprüft veröffentlicht, was der OVG Präsident als schweren Fehler bezeichnet.









						Unrealistische Richter? Kritik am OVG nach Corona-Demo
					

Der Beschluss des OVG Bautzen, die Querdenken-Demo in der Leipziger Innenstadt zuzulassen, sorgte für viel Kritik. Zu Recht?




					www.lto.de
				











						Corona-Demo: Spekulationen über Richter am OVG Sachsen
					

Kann ein umstrittener Aufsatz in einer Fachzeitung belegen, dass ein OVG-Richter, der die Querdenker-Demo in Leipzigs City erlaubte, Corona-skeptisch ist?




					www.lto.de
				




Was ich nur nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die Aussage von LTO bezüglich des Urteils. Ich würde es eher so sehen, dass die kurze Urteilszeit für eine "Entscheidung aus dem Bauch heraus" und ohne nachdenken  bzw. mit querdenken spricht.
Sonst hätte man sich da mehr Zeit gelassen und hätte dann auch gemerkt, das die Berechnungen hinten und vorne nicht stimmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei laut LTO die den nicht geschrieben haben, sondern nur ungeprüft veröffentlicht, was der OVG Präsident als schweren Fehler bezeichnet.



Nicht ungeprüft. Nach der Schilderung in deinem Link hat der später zuständige Richter den Artikel sehr wohl geprüft und anschließend noch den anderen 66% der Redaktion vorgelegt. Das war kein Versehen, wenn auch sicherlich ein Fehler. (Aus Sicht des Infektionsschutzes wegen der resultierenden Kranken, aus Sicht des OVG wohl eher wegen dem Imageschaden...)


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2020)

Das BKA führt derzeit eine große Studie zum Dunkelfeld durch.








						SKiD – „Sicherheit und Kriminalität in Deutschland“ – langjährige BDK-Forderung umgesetzt
					

Eine Bevölkerungsbefragung zu Opfererlebnissen, Kriminalitätsfurcht und Einstellungen zur Polizei. Die Dunkelfeldstudie des Bundeskriminalamts und der Polizeien der Länder.




					www.bdk.de
				







__





						SKiD - Sicherheit und Kriminalität in Deutschland - Flyer zur Dunkelfeldbefragung „Sicherheit und Kriminalität in Deutschland“ (SKiD)
					






					www.bka.de
				




Befragt werden Bürgerinnen und Bürger aus allen Bundesländern. Bezogen auf die Einwohnerzahl werden besonders viele Personen in Hamburg, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Schleswig-Holstein und Thüringen befragt: Diese Bundesländer haben von der Möglichkeit Gebrauch gemacht, die auf sie entfallene Stichprobe zu erhöhen.

SKiD hat das Ziel, das Wissen über Kriminalität und den Schutz vor Kriminalität zu verbessern. Hierfür sollen Erkenntnisse zum Dunkelfeld, also zu den der Polizei nicht bekannt gewordenen Straftaten, gewonnen werden. Erforscht werden auch die Umstände und die Folgen des Opferwerdens, das Ausmaß der Furcht vor Kriminalität und die Wahrnehmung der Arbeit der Polizei in der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2020)

In Frankfurt geht die Polizei gegen die Gegendemonstranten mit Wasserwerfern vor. Was läuft hier eigentlich schon wieder schief, da müssen einige Innenminister eigentlich sofort ihren Hut nehmen!


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2020)

Sind wohl alte Gewohnheiten. 

Oder zeigen sich da mal wieder die Sympatien für Rechtsextreme in der Polizei?!


----------



## Eckism (14. November 2020)

Die Wasserwerfer sind von Steuergeldern finanziert...das ist das Wasser auf die Leute sozusagen ne Steuerrückzahlung...kostenloses Wasser fetzt.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Wasserwerfer sind von Steuergeldern finanziert...das ist das Wasser auf die Leute sozusagen ne Steuerrückzahlung...kostenloses Wasser fetzt.


Das erste  Mal seit Monaten, dass sich diese Leute wieder waschen.


----------



## Eckism (14. November 2020)

DIe sind ja momentan auch ziemlich im Stress...hetzen von Termin zu Termin...hier ne Demo, da was anzünden, dann gleich wieder andere Demos...da muss man auch mal Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## seahawk (14. November 2020)

Jetzt wird das Wasser ja auch der anderen politischen Seite zur Verfügung gestellt.









						Demo aufgelöst - Wasserwerfer gegen „Querdenker“ und Gegendemonstranten
					

Die Polizei ging zunächst gegen Gegendemonstranten vor. Weil „Querdenker“ die Versammlung nicht auflösen, wird nun auch gegen sie der Wasserwerfer eingesetzt.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Research (14. November 2020)

Da ja gerne Polizei/SEK/Bundeswehr... und "Nazis"  in Zusammenhang gebracht werden, mal ne Frage für alle:

Gehen da "Nazis" hin oder werden die "das" dort? (Bzw, gehen in diese Richtung im Wandel der Jahre. Und warum? Gibt es da vielleicht Erfahrungen oder nur "Abfärbungen"? Unterschiede zwischen Breichen der Judistikative und Exekutive? Und Innerhalb dieser.)
Und, ist dies Weltweit zu beobachten?
Wenn ja, in welchen Ländern?
Wie sind Länder in denen, nun, das "Gegenteil" passiert? (Als Einwurf/Gedanken: Urlaubsorte.)

In dem Zusammenhang auch parallelen:
Student/Schüler: "Liberal"/"Sozialistisch".
Als Arbeiter dann: "Konservativ".
Ja stark verallgemeinert.

(Erinnere mich an meine ABI-Klasse die damals den, ne Webseite aufgerufen haben un Ihre eigene politische Richtung auszuloten, Wahlomat?  Verdammt, Namen der Webseite vergessen.
Hatte aber Wahlprogramme der Parteien zum ankreuzen worin man übereinstimmt, die dann ausspuckte wen man dann wählen sollte?
Alle selbst eingeordnet, Grün, Frei, Sozial.... Dann kam das Ergebnis: NPD. Sogar bei den "AntiFa".)

Und wie sieht es mit Feuerwehr, Schule und Co. aus?

PS: Schwierig das neutraler zu verfassen.
Gerade Begriffsdefinitionen sind teils sehr verworren, oder genauer, sind es heute.
Oder soweit ausgewaschen, ausgeleiert das mittlerweile Alles und Jeder drunter fallen kann.
Und viele wenn/falls + falls-> dann....

In dem Zusammenhang bitte: Kausalität und Korrelation, nachschlagen.

Beispiel: Corona Zahlen gehen runter, Mundwasser-Konsum geht hoch.
Mundwasser gegen Corona?
Oder:
Masken machen auf eigenen Mundgeruch aufmerksam -> Mundwasserkonsum.


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2020)

Wenn man schon Wasser gegen die Gegendemonstranten einsetzt, hätte man ja auch stilecht die Querschläger mit Desinfektionsmittel abduschen und das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden können ...


----------



## Research (14. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man schon Wasser gegen die Gegendemonstranten einsetzt, hätte man ja auch stilecht die Querschläger mit Desinfektionsmittel abduschen und das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden können ...


Das Gute Bio aus Alkohol oder das Chemie-Alkoholfrei?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sind wohl alte Gewohnheiten.
> 
> Oder zeigen sich da mal wieder die Sympatien für Rechtsextreme in der Polizei?!



Böhermann hat es gestern wunderbar fieß formuliert:
"Wo ist die Polizei, wenn Rechte durch die Stadt ziehen? Wo ist Batman wenn Bruce Wayne shoppen geht?"


----------



## Eckism (14. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Böhermann hat es gestern wunderbar fieß formuliert:
> "Wo ist die Polizei, wenn Rechte durch die Stadt ziehen? Wo ist Batman wenn Bruce Wayne shoppen geht?"


Die frage ist halt, ob man vor der Polizei abhauen darf, weil man nix mit Nazis zu tun haben will. 
FÜHRERschein und Fahrzeugpapiere....schwupps, weg.


----------



## JePe (14. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ich nur nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die Aussage von LTO bezüglich des Urteils. Ich würde es eher so sehen, dass die kurze Urteilszeit für eine "Entscheidung aus dem Bauch heraus" und ohne nachdenken  bzw. mit querdenken spricht.
> Sonst hätte man sich da mehr Zeit gelassen und hätte dann auch gemerkt, das die Berechnungen hinten und vorne nicht stimmen.



Das ist schon O.K. so. Die Gerichte haben sich bei der Beantwortung der Frage, ob eine Demonstration untersagt werden kann, nicht mit deren Gegenstand und zu erwartendem Inhalt auseinanderzusetzen. Das OVG hat auf der Grundlage der Informationen entschieden, die die saechsische Polizei vorgelegt hat.

Eher noch sehe ich hier Anlass fuer eine Untersuchung, warum die Polizei die Querdenker hat weitgehend gewaehren lassen und stattdessen lieber mal wieder in Connewitz unterwegs war. Wobei die Chancen dafuer in Sachsen eher nicht-so-gut stehen - im ersten Halbjahr hat die SoKo "LinX" 335 Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet - die SoKo "ReX" dagegen nur 20. Ich sage ausdrücklich nicht, dass linker Extremismus tolerabler ist als rechter - aber dass um den Faktor 17 haeufiger vorkommt als rechter, geht an jeder und ganz sicher an der saechsischen Realitaet vorbei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2020)

Das LinX eher darauf aus ist, eindrucksvolle Zahlen für die Selbstdarstellung des Innenministers zu produzieren und eher wenig über Verbrecher herausfindet, sehen Gerichte genauso:








						Soko Linx in Sachsen: Übers Ziel hinausgeschossen
					

Vor einem Jahr gründete Sachsen die Soko Linx, um linke Straftäter zu fassen. Nun häufen sich Misserfolge. Zwei Festgenommene kommen frei.




					taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Das ist schon O.K. so. Die Gerichte haben sich bei der Beantwortung der Frage, ob eine Demonstration untersagt werden kann, nicht mit deren Gegenstand und zu erwartendem Inhalt auseinanderzusetzen. Das OVG hat auf der Grundlage der Informationen entschieden, die die saechsische Polizei vorgelegt hat.



Sie müssen sich auch nicht mit dem Inhalt auseinander setzen, um zu sehen, dass der Platz nicht reicht. Das ist Grundschulmathematik.

Außerdem ist doch schon genug Erfahrung vorhanden, dass von den Coronaleugnern und Reichsbürgern jegliche Gesetze ignoriert werden.
Da fragt man sich schon, ob die Richter blind sind.

Edit:
Mal wieder was zum Ausgang des Themas, nämlich dem rechtsextremen Netzwerk Nordkreuz.





__





						Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
					

Aktuelle Nachrichten und Informationen aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Von Politik über Kultur bis Sport - von NDR 1 Radio MV, dem Nordmagazin und den anderen NDR Programmen.




					www.ndr.de
				




Spannend wäre auch eine ballistische Untersuchung der Waffe, ob die schon irgendwo verwendet wurde.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, die leben von Hartz 4 und denen ist es schlicht egal, wer ihnen das Geld gibt.
> Die wählen sowieso nicht.


Wie hat sich so ein Klischee eigentlich festgesetzt? Bzw. worauf ist das begründet?


----------



## seahawk (15. November 2020)

Noch ein wenig Demonstrations- und Verwaltungsrecht für Anfänger. 

Wenn eine Demonstration angemeldet und genehmigt wird,  dann hat der Staat den Bürgern das Durchführen der Versammlung zu ermöglichen. Wird eine Gegendemonstration angemeldet und versuchen die Teilnehmer dieser die zuerst genehmigte Demonstration zu stören, so ist die Gegendemonstration aufzulösen. Eben genau diese einfache Regelung soll eine Politisierung der Entscheidung verhindern.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wie hat sich so ein Klischee eigentlich festgesetzt? Bzw. worauf ist das begründet?


Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte.


Dann haben wir deutlich andere Erfahrungswerte. Wir reden hier ja nicht über die ganzen Druffis von den Chaostagen '95/'96.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Dann haben wir deutlich andere Erfahrungswerte. Wir reden hier ja nicht über die ganzen Druffis von den Chaostagen '95/'96.


Nö, ich rede von Leuten, die seit Jahren ALG 2 bekommen und letztendlich keine Chance mehr auf dem Arbeitsmarkt haben.
Die wählen nicht mehr, weil sie das Vertrauen in die Politik verloren haben.
Die paar Extremisten, die ich so kenne, wählen natürlich auch extrem, wenn sie denn wählen. Aber weder die Afd noch die Linke ist denen extrem genug. 
Da hast du welche, die schlicht den Staat hassen und alles, was damit einher geht. Aber das Geld kassieren sie trotzdem und wenn du dann fragst, wieso, bekommst du als Antwort, dass das System ausgenutzt wird.
Und das sind dann die Leute, die du als Gesellschaft mitschleppen musst.


----------



## Research (15. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, ich rede von Leuten, die seit Jahren ALG 2 bekommen und letztendlich keine Chance mehr auf dem Arbeitsmarkt haben.
> Die wählen nicht mehr, weil sie das Vertrauen in die Politik verloren haben.
> Die paar Extremisten, die ich so kenne, wählen natürlich auch extrem, wenn sie denn wählen. Aber weder die Afd noch die Linke ist denen extrem genug.
> Da hast du welche, die schlicht den Staat hassen und alles, was damit einher geht. Aber das Geld kassieren sie trotzdem und wenn du dann fragst, wieso, bekommst du als Antwort, dass das System ausgenutzt wird.
> Und das sind dann die Leute, die du als Gesellschaft mitschleppen musst.


Was solange funktioniert bis das "Gleichgewicht" kippt.
Was ja schon beim Generationsvertrag so ist.

Und das "Verfassungs"-"Gericht" hat entschieden das Vollversorgung nicht angetastet werden darf.

Bereits jetzt ist, z.B. Berlin, die Arbeitslosenstadt.
Und Steuern/Abgaben ect. steigen und steigen. Wie viele Steuern/Abgabe gibt es auf Treibstoff? Fanhfrage, wer benötigt jeden Tag Treibstoff?
Renteneintrittsalter? Steigt auch.

Dabei gibt es Arbeitsplätze und, man munkelt, Tätigkeiten fürs Allgemeinwohl, das ich Langzeitarbeitslosen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken zuteilen würde:

Säubern der Umwelt und Naturpflege, Baumpflanzen.
Müll aus Wäldern sammeln. Von Autobanhen und Co.
Indizierung von Straßenlöchern. Funklöchern, Löchern in Schulen....


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, ich rede von Leuten, die seit Jahren ALG 2 bekommen und letztendlich keine Chance mehr auf dem Arbeitsmarkt haben.
> Die wählen nicht mehr, weil sie das Vertrauen in die Politik verloren haben.
> Die paar Extremisten, die ich so kenne, wählen natürlich auch extrem, wenn sie denn wählen. Aber weder die Afd noch die Linke ist denen extrem genug.
> Da hast du welche, die schlicht den Staat hassen und alles, was damit einher geht. Aber das Geld kassieren sie trotzdem und wenn du dann fragst, wieso, bekommst du als Antwort, dass das System ausgenutzt wird.
> Und das sind dann die Leute, die du als Gesellschaft mitschleppen musst.


OK, wir reden einfach von unterschiedlicher Klientel. Ich dachte eher an "organisierte" Autonome, nicht an die "Ich schreibe pseudopolitische Kommentare unter WIZO-Videos auf Youtube"-Fraktion


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> OK, wir reden einfach von unterschiedlicher Klientel. Ich dachte eher an "organisierte" Autonome, nicht an die "Ich schreibe pseudopolitische Kommentare unter WIZO-Videos auf Youtube"-Fraktion


Herrlich. 
Ich kenne extreme Linke und extreme Rechte und eins haben sie gemeinsam -- sie wollen den Staat ausnutzen, indem sie die Knete abgreifen, die ihnen zusteht.
Wenn z.B. irgendeine Maßnahme anliegt, die das Jobcenter vorgibt, wird schnell ein Krankenschein besorgt, damit man nicht teilnehmen muss.
Wobei die extreme Linke eher Sachen kaputt schlägt, während die extreme Rechter eher Leute kaputt schlägt.
Und solche kannst du natürlich nicht mehr erreichen.
Schlimm finde ich halt, dass man den Standard Hatzer auch nicht mehr erreichen kann. Der lebt in seiner Welt, kriegt seine Knete und hockt vor der Glotze.
Und dessen Kinder werden das gleiche machen, weil der Staat schlicht nicht daran interessiert ist, das zu durchbrechen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. November 2020)

Hat aber hier nicht wirklich viel mit dem Thema zutun.


----------



## DAU_0815 (15. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Herrlich.
> Ich kenne extreme Linke und extreme Rechte und eins haben sie gemeinsam -- sie wollen den Staat ausnutzen, indem sie die Knete abgreifen, die ihnen zusteht.


Das mit dem "Staat ausnutzen" und Knete abziehen erleben wir vor allem im bürgerlichem Lager. Cum Ex Geschäfte z.B. mit geschätzt über hundert Milliarden Steuerhinterziehung. Nur so nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Staat ausnutzen" und Knete abziehen erleben wir vor allem im bürgerlichem Lager. Cum Ex Geschäfte z.B. mit geschätzt über hundert Milliarden Steuerhinterziehung. Nur so nebenbei bemerkt.


Absolut korrekt, aber gegen Cum Ex hätte man ja was machen können, bzw. die Sache mal aufklären aber da verweigert sich die Politik, während einem Hartzer oder sonstigen Antragssteller direkt in die Hose geguckt wird, ob er was zu verbergen hat.
Oder anders formuliert -- einem Hartzer wird grundsätzlich unterstellt, dass er bescheißen will.


----------



## DAU_0815 (15. November 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Was solange funktioniert bis das "Gleichgewicht" kippt.
> Was ja schon beim Generationsvertrag so ist.


Da kippt überhaupt nichts, es ist nur eine Frage, was man den "Alten" bereit ist zu geben. Was ändert sich daran, wenn es anstatt als Generationsvertrag über Aktien und Kapitalanlage läuft? Es wird schlechter. Die Waren und Dienstleistungen, die wir alle nutzen, müssen aktuell erarbeitet werden. Wir können nur das an Waren verteilen, was aktuell produziert wird. Das ist wie mit Strom.

Der Generationsvertrag zieht nun vor, dass ein bestimmter Anteil des Erwirtschaften an die Rentner geht. Wird das System hin zur Kapitalfinanzierung umgestellt, hängen zwischen den Arbeitenden und den Rentnern noch "Blutsauger", genannt Anlageberater, Versicherungen, und andere, die ohne sinnvolle Wertschöpfung einen hohen Anteil der produzierten Waren für sich abschöpfen.

Wirf einen Blick in die Schweiz und nach Österreich. Das System funktioniert weiterhin perfekt, wenn man alle Einnahmen anteilsmäßig mit Rentenbelastung versieht. Jede Miete, alle Zinsen, Aktiengewinne und vor allen alle Einkommen und Gewinnmitnahmen. Es ist ganz einfach. In diesem Lande wird das aber nichts und wenn Merz Kanzler wird geht der soziale Umbau massiv in die Zielgerade. Das obere wirtschaftliche Prozent lacht sich tot und nimmt hemmungslos. Und am unteren Ende sucht man wieder nich tieferstehende, auf die man treten kann.


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe auf jeden Fall weiter arbeiten.
> Ich will doch nicht den ganzen Tag neben meiner Frau aufm Sofa hocken.


Ich war noch nicht eine Sekunde in meinem Leben arbeitslos, ich will auch mal was bekommen, ohne was dafür zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wie hat sich so ein Klischee eigentlich festgesetzt? Bzw. worauf ist das begründet?



In Treshold-Posts finden sich meistens Klischees bzw. das (vermeintlich) offensichtlichste.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Dann haben wir deutlich andere Erfahrungswerte. Wir reden hier ja nicht über die ganzen Druffis von den Chaostagen '95/'96.



Die haben Mitte der 90er garantiert auch nicht von HartzIV gelebt... 
Und wenn man die weiteren Vorurteile zu Rate zieht, waren sie auch nicht ALGI-berechtigt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die haben Mitte der 90er garantiert auch nicht von HartzIV gelebt...
> Und wenn man die weiteren Vorurteile zu Rate zieht, waren sie auch nicht ALGI-berechtigt.



Ach nun komm... du weißt doch ziemlich genau, dass damit nur ein gewisses Milieu bildlich dargestellt werden sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2020)

BTT:









						Staatsanwältin auf Anti-Corona-Demo?
					

Die mutmaßliche Teilnahme einer Staatsanwältin an einer Anti-Corona-Demo beschäftigt die Justiz und den Rechtsausschuss des Berliner Abgeordnetenhauses.




					www.lto.de
				




Endlich ist Caffier zurückgetreten.








						Caffier
					

Caffier




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2020)

Schon recht spannend, heute haben wieder 7.000 Nulldenker in Berlin demonstriert und sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten, als die Polizei dann die Demo auflösen  und dazu auch Wasserwerfer einsetzte wollte haben "die besorgten Bürger" ihre Kinder als "lebende Schutzschilde" benutzt:









						Tritt gegen Kopf, Arm ausgekugelt, Hand gebrochen – drei Polizisten schwer verletzt
					

365 Demonstranten wurden festgenommen. Horst Seehofer und Michael Müller verteidigen den Einsatz von Wasserwerfern. Der Demo-Tag in Berlin zum Nachlesen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






> Kinder auf der Demo - Polizei hält sich mit Wasserwerfern zurück​Die Polizei versuche derzeit, langsam mit Wasserwerfern vorzurücken, um den Platz vor dem Brandenburger Tor frei zu bekommen, schilderte eine Sprecherin. *Die Demonstranten seien „absolut hartnäckig“*. Die Auflösung des Protests brauche Zeit, da zum Beispiel auch *Kinder vor Ort *seien. „Es geht nur langsam, nicht martialisch.“




Richtige "Helden", seine eigenen Kinder als Schutzschilde zu missbrauchen, kennt man ja sonst eigentlich ehr von gewissen anti-Israelischen Palästinsergruppen und Terroristen.


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2020)

Und vor allem gegen ein sog. "Ermächtigungsgesetz", welches das seit fast 20 Jahren existierende Infektionsschutzgesetz in Teilen sogar abschwächt und ansonsten einfach nur anlässlich der neuen Gegebenheiten präzisiert.
Aber Querschläger sind nun einmal keine Querleser ... Es hätte genügt, die beschlossenen Änderungen mit eingeschaltetem Hirn zu überfliegen, um sämtliche Kampfbehauptungen als kompletten Blödsinn zu entlarven.

Und was die - wieder einmal - bunte Mischung der "Demonstranten" angeht, verliere ich persönlich langsam das Mitleid mit den Gestalten, die aus Furcht und/oder Desinformiertheit und/oder Langeweile zusammen mit Rechtsextremen marschieren. Inzwischen wurden da genug "Leute abgeholt" und genug "Sorgen ernst genommen". Wer da jetzt noch mitmarschiert, hat die Entscheidung getroffen, sich nicht zu entblöden.

Und vielleicht können diese angeblichen Superdemokraten, tapferen Verfechter von Meinungsfreiheit und hauptamtlich Besorgten bei Gelegenheit erklären, warum sie Kinder, also unmündige Personen, die zu der ganzen Sachverhalt noch gar keine fundierte Meinung haben können und des besonderen Schutzes bedürfen, zu einem Aufmarsch mitbringen, bei dem die Eskalation Teil des Programm ist?
Mir will das nicht in den Kopf, denn ich halte Ausschreitungen für eine echte und deutlich wahrscheinlichere Bedrohung des Kindeswohls, als die hergeholte Befürchtung, die kleinen Racker könnten in naher Zukunft zwangsgeimpft, dann im Keller einer Pizzera geschlachtet und anschließend dikatorisch regiert werden - oder so ähnlich. Wahrscheinlich denke ich dafür einfach nur nicht quer genug.

Wohlgemerkt, man kann und _soll_ die Frage stellen und vertreten dürfen, ob die Maßnahmen und Beschlüsse zur Eindämmung der Pandemie einer ausreichenden parlamentarischen Diskussion, Prüfung und Kontrolle unterliegen. Dazu ist es allerdings wenig hilfreich, Parlamentarier heimzusuchen, die demokratisch gewählt sind und zufällig die Interessen anderer Bürger vertreten, die - man möchte es nicht für möglich halten - laut etlicher Umfragen _klar mehrheitlich_ der Ansicht sind, dass im Großen und Ganzen in Sachen Covid-19 gute Arbeit geleistet wird.

Die Querschläger haben augenscheinlich auch ein etwas verqueres Demokratieverständis, und der daraus resultierende Konflikt lässt sich womöglich nur dadurch auflösen, indem sie auswandern und irgendwo anders ihre Idealgesellschaft aufbauen, in der es gegen Infektionen hauptsächlich vegane Kost von Herrn Hildemann gibt, Neonazis die Reinheit der Revolution sicherstellen und man sich bei Regen mal eben die Kinder über den Kopf hält.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und vielleicht können diese angeblichen Superdemokraten, tapferen Verfechter von Meinungsfreiheit und hauptamtlich Besorgten bei Gelegenheit erklären, warum sie Kinder, also unmündige Personen, die zu der ganzen Sachverhalt noch gar keine fundierte Meinung haben können und des besonderen Schutzes bedürfen, zu einem Aufmarsch mitbringen, bei dem die Eskalation Teil des Programm ist?
> Mir will das nicht in den Kopf, denn ich halte Ausschreitungen für eine echte und deutlich wahrscheinlichere Bedrohung des Kindeswohls, als die hergeholte Befürchtung, die kleinen Racker könnten in naher Zukunft zwangsgeimpft, dann im Keller einer Pizzera geschlachtet und anschließend dikatorisch regiert werden - oder so ähnlich. Wahrscheinlich denke ich dafür einfach nur nicht quer genug.



Ganz simpel, man geierte (spekulierte schlicht) darauf dadurch evt. gewisse Bilder provozieren zu können, wie die Polizei mit unangemessener Härte und Wasserwerfern selbst gegen Kinder vorgeht.

Im Grunde müsste man diesen Personen eigentlich das Sorgerecht aberkennen, weil da auf Kindeswohlgefährdung sogar spekuliert wird / billigend in kauf genommen wurde.

Glücklicherweise sind wir hier nicht in den USA, oder anderen autokratischen Staaten, wo das vielleicht sogar hätte funktionieren können.


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ganz simpel, man geierte (spekulierte schlicht) darauf dadurch evt. gewisse Bilder provozieren zu können, wie die Polizei mit unangemessener Härte und Wasserwerfern selbst gegen Kinder vorgeht.
> 
> Im Grunde müsste man diesen Personen eigentlich das Sorgerecht aberkennen, weil da auf Kindeswohlgefährdung sogar spekuliert wird.


Man muss das allerdings in Relation betrachten: Die _echte deutsche Frau und Mutter (tm)_ wirft ja per Definition Kinder in derart hoher Frequenz, dass es kein Problem darstellt, ein paar davon für die Sache zu opfern.

Besser, die Kleinen sterben im heldischen Kampf gegen den linksgrünversifften Gutmenschenstaat, als irgendwann schmachvoll totgeimpft zu werden. Sie sitzen dann in Walhalla zur Rechten des knusprigen Führers, irgendwo zwischen Uwe & Uwe aus Jena.


----------



## Kelemvor (19. November 2020)

Mir fehlen echt die Worte dafür was ich davon halte Kinder mit zu so einer  Demo zu nehmen,
und nicht spätestens bei der Ansicht der ersten braunen Socken Heim zu gehen.
Wer dann nach der offiziellen Auflösung der Demo immer noch nicht geht, sollte besser keine Kinder erziehen dürfen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2020)

Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass es der schlechtere Weg ist, wenn man sich von lebenden Schutzschilden beeindrucken lässt, wer auch immer da den Schutzschild spielt.
Gleichzeitig wären diese Bilder sehr unappetitlich geworden und man kann nicht mit sich im reinen sei, wenn man so handelt.

Daher hätte man überlegen müssen ob es möglich ist die Kinder da raus zu holen, von ihren Eltern zu trennen und
dann mit allen erlaubten Mitteln die Demo aufzulösen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Daher hätte man überlegen müssen ob es möglich ist die Kinder da raus zu holen, von ihren Eltern zu trennen und
> dann mit allen erlaubten Mitteln die Demo aufzulösen.



Wäre bloß auch nicht so einfach geworden. Zumal sich dann die Beamten mitten in die Corona-Gefahrenzone der rechten Superspreader begeben hätten.
Von möglichen tätlichen Angriffen durch die Nazis ganz abgesehen.

Da nützt den Bundespolizisten dann auch nicht, dass Bundesbedienstete einen Anspruch auf einen freien Nachbarplatz im Zug haben. Wobei das wohl nur für Dienstreisen gilt (die derzeit eh fast komplett ausfallen) und nicht für die vollen Züge im Berufsverkehr.








						Anticoronamaßnahmen für Beamte: Jede*r bitte 2 Sitzplätze
					

Um Infektionen zu vermeiden, soll der Nachbarsitz in Zug und Flugzeug frei bleiben – aber nur bei Mitarbeiter*innen von Bundesbehörden auf Dienstreise.




					taz.de


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Von möglichen tätlichen Angriffen durch die Nazis ganz abgesehen.


Die wissen sich zu wehren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt, man kann und _soll_ die Frage stellen und vertreten dürfen, ob die Maßnahmen und Beschlüsse zur Eindämmung der Pandemie einer ausreichenden parlamentarischen Diskussion, Prüfung und Kontrolle unterliegen. Dazu ist es allerdings wenig hilfreich, Parlamentarier heimzusuchen, die demokratisch gewählt sind und zufällig die Interessen anderer Bürger vertreten, die - man möchte es nicht für möglich halten - laut etlicher Umfragen _klar mehrheitlich_ der Ansicht sind, dass im Großen und Ganzen in Sachen Covid-19 gute Arbeit geleistet wird.



Man beachte auch das kleine Detail, dass das gesamte Parlament, also der Sitz der Demokratie, und keine Einrichtung der Regierung blockiert wurden. Die Superspreader sahen mir auch alle irgendwie nicht so aus, als wären sie Mega-Fans von Grünen und Linker, also genau der Opposition, gegenüber der sich die Regierung "ermächtigt"...




Mahoy schrieb:


> Man muss das allerdings in Relation betrachten: Die _echte deutsche Frau und Mutter (tm)_ wirft ja per Definition Kinder in derart hoher Frequenz, dass es kein Problem darstellt, ein paar davon für die Sache zu opfern.
> 
> Besser, die Kleinen sterben im heldischen Kampf gegen den linksgrünversifften Gutmenschenstaat, als irgendwann schmachvoll totgeimpft zu werden. Sie sitzen dann in Walhalla zur Rechten des knusprigen Führers, irgendwo zwischen Uwe & Uwe aus Jena.



Quatsch. Echter Kruppstahl hält sowas locker aus. Die Gören kriegen danach einmal eins mit geölten Windhundleder übergezogen, damit sie nicht rosten, das wars.


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man beachte auch das kleine Detail, dass das gesamte Parlament, also der Sitz der Demokratie, und keine Einrichtung der Regierung blockiert wurden. Die Superspreader sahen mir auch alle irgendwie nicht so aus, als wären sie Mega-Fans von Grünen und Linker, also genau der Opposition, gegenüber der sich die Regierung "ermächtigt"...



Zumal doch Rechtsextreme genau in dieses demokratische Parlament eingedrungen sind um die Demokratie zu stören.

Jetzt steht zumindest endlich ein Verbotsverfahren gegen die AfD im Raum.








						AfD
					

AfD




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Vorsitzender der Innenministerkonferenz bringt AfD-Verbot ins Gespräch
					

Ein Verbotsverfahren sei das allerletzte Mittel, aber nicht mehr auszuschließen, wenn die Partei sich weiter radikalisiert, sagte Maier.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Und die AfD in Thüringen hat mit über 80% Höcke als Führer und damit auch den besondere braunen rechtsextremen Flügel wiedergewählt.

_____________________________________________________

Auch ein interessanter Fall. Ein AfD Abgeordneter, der selbst Polizist ist, leistet Widerstand gegen Polizisten auf der Demo und weigert sich an geltende Gesetze zu halten.









						Ermittlungsverfahren gegen AfD-Abgeordneten Hilse eingeleitet | MDR.DE
					

Der Bautzener Landrat Michael Harig von der CDU hat das Verhalten des AfD-Abgeordneten Karsten Hilse auf der "Querdenker"-Demo am Mittwoch in Berlin scharf kritisiert. Hilse war mit der Polizei aneinandergeraten.




					www.mdr.de
				




Bei ersterem ist einfach nur ein unkollegiales Verhalten zu attestieren. Vor Polizisten sollte man schon Respekt zeigen, erst recht, wenn man selbst Polizist ist.
Zusammen mit letzterem (also dem Weigern Gesetze einzuhalten) bleibt damit nur als Konsequenz eine Entlassung aus dem Dienstverhältnis.

Auch ist die Aussage von ihm bezüglich "kleinster Ordnungswirigkeiten" sachlich falsch
Denn das aktive (also vorsätzliche) nicht tragen eines Mundnasenschutzes in Menschenmengen ist eine Straftat.
Nämlich (versuchte) gefährliche Körperverletzung nach §224 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 StGB sowie Tatbestände des §75 und §74 IfSG.
Dazu kommt dann noch die im Artikel von ihm begangene Urkundenfälschung sowie der Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte als weitere Straftaten.

Da in Bezug auf die Straftat der gefährlichen Körperverletzung (§224 StGB) Wiederholungsgefahr besteht, ist eigentlich sogar ein Haftgrund gegeben und Untersuchungshaft anzuordnen. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haftgrund#Wiederholungsgefahr_(§_112a_StPO)


			§ 112a StPO - Einzelnorm
		




> *§ 74 Strafvorschriften*
> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer eine in § 73 Absatz 1 oder Absatz 1a Nummer 1 bis 7, 11 bis 20, 22, 22a, 23 oder 24 bezeichnete vorsätzliche Handlung begeht und dadurch eine in § 6 Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nummer 1 genannte Krankheit, einen in § 7 genannten Krankheitserreger oder eine in einer Rechtsverordnung nach § 15 Absatz 1 oder Absatz 3 genannte Krankheit oder einen dort genannten Krankheitserreger verbreitet.





> *§ 75 Weitere Strafvorschriften*
> (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 1.
> einer vollziehbaren Anordnung nach § 30 Absatz 1 Satz 1, auch in Verbindung mit einer Rechtsverordnung nach § 32 Satz 1, zuwiderhandelt,
> ...



Die Corona-Schutzverordnungen der Länder stellen solche Rechtsverordnungen nach §32 IfSG dar.

Was durch die Ereignisse im Parlament anschließend medial untergegangen ist. Noch am Mittwoch Abend hat der Bundespräsident das geänderte IfSG unterschrieben und es wurde noch am selben Abend im Bundesgesetzblatt veröffentlicht.
Damit ist es seit Donnerstag den 19.11.2020 in Kraft getreten und u.a. der neue §28a bereits in den Gesetzestexten online zu finden. https://dejure.org/gesetze/IfSG/28a.html


----------



## Sparanus (21. November 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1330227516632657923

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehenswert!
Wer eine junge Querdenkerin weinen sehen will sollte hier einschalten


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2020)

Ja so ist das mit den Nazi-Bräuten. Wenn man sie entlarft, wird auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt, man hätte von allem nichts gewusst. 

War bei der hier auch so.








						ANONYMOUS - Filemail
					

Click here to view and download these shared files from Filemail.com




					www.filemail.com


----------



## Mahoy (22. November 2020)

Viel bemerkenswerter ist es doch, dass der Ordner, den - seien wir mal ehrlich - 90% des Bildungsbürgertums vorurteilsbehaftet eher in eine gewisse ideologische Ecke gestellt hätten als die Sprecherin, hier eine bemerkenswerte Klarsicht und ein absolut korrektes Verhalten an den Tag legt, indem er den Schwachsinn als solchen benennt und sich nicht zum Teil davon macht.

Davon könnten sich diverse Juristen, Hausfrauen gegen Impfung e.V., hauptberufliche Esoteriker, ehrenamtliche Verschwörungsspinner, besorgte Bürger und zig andere diffuse Gruppierungen, die derzeit als Mitläufer dabei sind, ein gehöriges Scheibchen abschneiden.

Ob die Rednerin jetzt flennt, weil sie die Wahrheit nicht ertragen kann, nicht geliebt wird, oder weil sie keine vier Worte Schwachsinn von sich geben kann, ohne diese abzulesen, ist mir ziemlich egal. Aber ganz normalen Leuten, die Unfug als solchen erkennen und ihre Konsequenzen ziehen, denen zolle ich Respekt.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2020)

Wobei mich schon wundert, das er sich da überhaupt als Ordner für gemeldet ist. Ist schließlich nicht die erste Coronaleugner Veranstaltung. 
Das das Rechtsextreme sind, ist nun schon seit Monaten klar ersichtlich. 

Wobei es auch der sächsische Verfassungsschutz erst jetzt mitbekommen hat. 



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-freitag-175.html#Verfassungsschutz-rechnet-mit-Rechtsextremisten-bei-Corona-Demo schrieb:
			
		

> Verfassungsschutz rechnet mit Rechtsextremisten bei Corona-Demo​_13:58 Uhr_
> 
> Vor der nächsten Demonstration von Gegnern der Corona-Maßnahmen warnt der sächsische Verfassungsschutz vor einer Unterwanderung durch Rechtsextremisten. Für die Teilnahme an der Veranstaltung "Zeit, es zu beenden" am Samstag in Leipzig werde bundesweit in der rechtsextremistischen Szene mobilisiert, teilte das Landesamt für Verfassungsschutz in Dresden mit. Rechtsextremisten missbrauchten die Corona-Proteste für ihre Zwecke. Es müsse auch mit der Teilnahme von gewaltbereiten Gruppierungen, etwa aus Fußballfan- und Kampfsportgruppierungen, gerechnet werden. Störaktionen seien daher einzukalkulieren, hieß es.


----------



## Mahoy (22. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei mich schon wundert, das er sich da überhaupt als Ordner für gemeldet ist. Ist schließlich nicht die erste Coronaleugner Veranstaltung.


Aufgrund der Eindämmungsmaßnahmen gibt es gerade nicht allzu viele Veranstaltungen, für die man Ordner braucht und von irgend etwas muss man ja leben. Wenn er bei einer Sicherheitsfirma festangestellt ist, kann er sich noch weniger aussuchen, wo er hingestellt wird.

Kann ja auch durchaus sein, dass der Mann aufgrund seiner ebenfalls leidenden Branche oder meinetwegen privat auch gewisse Vorbehalte gegen den Umfang der Maßnahmen hat. Das ist legitim, auch ich finde da nicht alles vollumfänglich sinnvoll oder durchdacht.
Aber das ist ja gerade das Entscheidende: Man kann den Maßnahmen in einigen Punkten kritisch gegenüberstehen, ohne deswegen mit *allen* Kritikern zu kuscheln, die bekanntlich inhaltlich und qualitativ sehr unterschiedliche Kritik aus _sehr_ unterschiedlichen Motiven üben.
Und wenn man dann merkt, dass die vermeintlichen Kritiker eigentlich Bekloppte und/oder meinetwegen Radikale sind, dann geht man auf Abstand, auch wenn man eventuell mit einigen Punkten sympathisiert.


----------



## Don-71 (22. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sehenswert!
> Wer eine junge Querdenkerin weinen sehen will sollte hier einschalten


Die eigentliche Tragik ist ja, dass Leute die nicht einmal geradeaus denken können, meinen sie müssten plötzlich querdenken.


----------



## Mahoy (22. November 2020)

Wenn ich so höre, wie die junge Dame da mit viel bemühtem Pathos, aber extrem holprig trotz Ablesen ihr Geschwister-Scholl-Vereinnahmung loswerden will, wäre es schon mal ein Anfang, wenn diese traurigen Gestalten geradeaus _reden_ könnten.

Das ist wie bei Kleinkindern: Die können auch erst methodisch denken, nachdem sie einigermaßen ordentlich sprechen können.


----------



## Sparanus (22. November 2020)

Naja der Hashtag #janaauskassel trendet in meiner Altersgruppe grad richtig. 

Die ist sozial erledigt.


----------



## Mahoy (23. November 2020)

Währenddessen wird in der Szene schon an einer Dolchstoßlegende gestrickt, der zufolge der Ordner zwingend ein Agent der Linken sein müsse, der dort eingeschleust wurde, um für einen Eklat zu sorgen.
Bei den Querschlägern kann man es sich offenbar gar nicht vorstellen, dass jedermann sie und ihr Getöse ab einem gewissen Punkt einfach nur noch für bekloppt halten könnte.

Dabei will ich noch nicht einmal ausschließen, dass es nicht tatsächlich so ist. Dann muss man allerdings den Ausrichtern von Querschläger-Kundgebungen unterstellen, dass es bei der Auswahl des Ordnungspersonals, für dass sie vollständig selbst verantwortlich sind, offenbar an Umsicht mangelt. Wenn sich da so ohne weiteres ein "linksgrünversiffter Provokateur" reinmogeln kann, dann auch Extremisten aus anderer Richtung.
Obwohl, die kennt man bei den Querschlägern womöglich allesamt persönlich ...


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2020)

Kommt darauf an, das Versammlungsrecht erlaubt beides.

Aber so oder so, das Ganze ist peinlich für das Querschläger-Bündnis. Entweder sind die Auftritte mittlerweile dermaßen dämlich, dass sich sogar ehemalige Mitstreiter abwenden, oder die machen einfach jeden zum Ordner, der sich freiwillig dafür meldet oder nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist - was erklären würde, warum da nichts, aber auch gar nichts in geordneten Bahnen läuft.

Letzteres gilt auch, falls der Mann tatsächlich eingeschleust worden sein sollte, denn ehrenamtliche Ordner quasi Stellvertreter der Versammlungsleitung und sollen diese dabei unterstützen, deren gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Pflichten zu erfüllen. Daher würde _ich_ das niemanden machen lassen, von dessen Zuverlässigkeit ich nicht vollkommen überzeugt bin. Für die Folgen des Handelns oder Nichthandelns von Ordnern wäre letzlich ich verantwortlich und haftbar ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Viel bemerkenswerter ist es doch, dass der Ordner, den - seien wir mal ehrlich - 90% des Bildungsbürgertums vorurteilsbehaftet eher in eine gewisse ideologische Ecke gestellt hätten als die Sprecherin, [...]



Ich hätte ihn rein optisch eher in eine ganz andere, quasi diametral entgegengesetzte Ecke (Hufeisen sind zum Werfen da, nicht als schwache Denkstütze) eingeordnet  Entsprechende Gerüchte gibt es auch, aber kA ob was dran ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. November 2020)

Weder Bewegungen noch individuelle Einstellungen entstehen plötzlich oder aus dem Nichts. Wenn jetzt jemand, der nicht großartig mehr oder weniger einen an der Klatsche hat als der Bundesdurchschnitt, mit einem bestimmten,  sie/ihn beschäftigenden Thema/Sorge das Gefühl bekommt, dass bei - was weiß ich, "dem Mainstream"? - nur auf ihr/ihm rumgehackt wird, wenn man das ausspricht, dann wendet sich die Person anderen Gruppen zu. Um einen positiv-verstärkenden Resonanzboden zu finden, um nicht ausgegrenzt zu werden. Das pöse pöse Internet und insbesondere die "sozialen" Medien ist da bekanntlich zur schnellsten Anlaufstelle geworden. Hier finden die Leute nicht nur einen Resonanzboden, sondern die vielzitierte Echokammer. In der sie in kürzester Zeit viele vermeintliche Freunde, viel Zuspruch erhalten. Je absurder dabei das Thema, desto besser - weil sich so die Abgrenzung zum "Mainstream" noch effektiver gestalten lässt. So versteigt man sich dann halt in die wildesten Geschichten. Und weil sich das "gut anfühlt", weil man darin bestätigt und dafür gelobt und zum Teil einer selbsterkorenen Minderheit der Wissenden ernannt wird, macht man das weiter. Und ist auch sicher, dass das alles richtig ist. Weil es sich eben gut, "richtig" anfühlt. Das scheint ein wichtiger Teil der Psychologie von auf Irrationalität gegründeten, gesellschaftspolitischen Bewegungen zu sein: der Ausgangspunkt ist, irgendwas fühlt sich "nicht gut" oder "nicht richtig" an. Also muss da ja irgendwas hinter stehen, man sollte seinem Bauchgefühl schon trauen! Wem kann man denn auch sonst noch glauben? Politiker sind ja eh korrupt, die Medien lügen doch nur, die Konzerne wollen uns versklaven! Zum Glück gibt es ja noch ein paar wenige, die das genauso sehen wie ich. Das fühlt sich gut an, mit denen auf einer Wellenlinie zu liegen, das ist das Gefühl der Wahrheit, die wir erkannt haben! Und die anderen, die Schlafschafe, die wollen uns dieses gute Gefühl, unsere Wahrheit, unsere Gruppenzugehörigkeit wegnehmen! Die können doch nur eine böse Agenda haben, oder sind mindestens hirngewaschen. Sonst würden die sowas doch nicht tun! Darum müssen wir auch gar nicht mit denen reden. Eigentlich sind die der Feind, wenn sie sich gegen uns wenden!

Diese sich selbst eskalierende Spirale kann aber von vergleichsweise harmlosen Punkten aus losgehen. Wenn die entsprechenden Fragen, Zweifel, Sorgen nicht sinnvoll aufgegriffen werden können. Ein Punkt, wo sowohl "die etablierte Politik" vor lauter Virtue Signalling versagt hat, als auch bspw. die politische Linke in ihrer Gesamtheit, von der zumindest Teile sich irgendwann mal auf die Fahnen geschrieben hatte, die Interessen der kleinen Leute zu verteidigen.
Viele Leute haben Fragen und Zweifel daran, dass die Corona-Politik ein absolutes Flickwerk ist, das mehr als nur dezent vor allem nach Wahlkampf riecht. Viele Leute fragen sich, was denn nun mit dem volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden sein wird, wer die Rechnung letztlich wird zahlen müssen, spätestens nach der Bundestagswahl. Warum Kleingewerbe plattgemacht wird, Großkonzerne aber unter z.T. hanebüchenen Konditionen gerettet werden. Warum auf den verschiedenen politischen Gliederungsebenen manchmal doch sehr leichtfertig mit der Einschränkung von Grundrechte um sich geworfen wird - was sich in einen allgemeinen Trend einfügt, der auch "vor Corona" schon bestand. Oder warum es plötzlich so schnell gehen kann mit einem Impfstoff, wenn es normalerweise mindestens viermal so lange dauert. Und und und und...
Z.T. sehr legitime Fragen, auf die es zum Teil auch sehr gute Antworten gibt (z.T. auch sehr schlechte, das hat dann wieder was mit dem politischen Standpunkt und dem Grad der politischen Erkenntnis zu tun =P ). Aber irgendwer muss sich dessen eben annehmen. Wenn man das nicht tut, dann kommt halt ein Horrorclown wie Bodo Schiffmann um die Ecke und liefert hanebüchene Erklärungen. Aber wenigstens beschimpft der einen nicht. Da wird man doch gleich viel aufgeschlossener.


----------



## phila_delphia (25. November 2020)

Meine 2 Cent: Als Mitarbeitende der Notfallseelsorge haben meine Frau und ich (relativ) regelmäßig mit Polizist*innen zu tun. Im Netzwerk der Notfallseelsorge im meinem Landkreis tauschen wir uns als Kolleg*innen bei Einsatznachbesprechungen über Erfahrungen mit Polizist*innen aus. In der Regel kommen dabei nicht nur keine Klagen; die meisten können eher von der emotionalen Kompetenz der Beamt*innen berichten.

Natürlich ist diese Situativ. Bei einer ungeklärten Todsursache im häußlichen Umfeld oder auch bei einem Einschreiten bei häuslicher Gewalt müssen zunächst mal bestimmte Dinge geklärt werden und dass kann dann sicher auch unsensibel rüberkommen - faktisch ist dass dann aber einfach Teil des Jobs.

In diesem Sinne würde ich unterstreichen was Alki Eingangs sagte: einige Halbdackel gibt es sicher überall, und leider sind es in der Regel diejenigen, die die Presse kriegen, aber nicht die vielen anständigen Leute, die versuchen ihren Dienst anständig zu bewältigen.

Grüße

phila

P.S.: Habe auf den Post des Themenstarters reagiert... und nun erst gemerkt, dass schon 70!!! Seiten Beiträge dawischen liegen


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2020)

Wobei ja der Verkäufer zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs tatsächlich als unbescholten und sogar als Kapazität galt.
Was Caffiers Karriere beendet hat, war sein unsensibler Umgang mit (zugegebenermaßen auf Empörung ausgelegten) Vorwürfen.

Als alter Hase im politischen Unterholz hätte er wissen müssen, dass man bei solchen Vorwürfen nicht auf Formalien pocht, sondern sich angemessen zerknirscht zeigt, weil man sich in der Person des Verkäufers ebenso getäuscht hat _wie alle Anderen_. Damit wäre der Ball zurückgespielt, denn die fleißigen Demonteure von Caffier wussten zu dem Zeitpunkt schließlich auch noch nichts.

Auf die ursprünglich gar nicht im Vordergrund stehende Frage, wozu er sich überhaupt die Waffe beschafft hat, hätte er auch nicht vorpreschen müssen. Dass man als Jäger Kurzwaffen haben _darf_ und auch zuweilen gut gebrauchen kann, ist für die breite Öffentlichkeit nicht sofort plausibel und bevor sich die Fakten verbreitet haben, steht das Bild schon schief. So etwas kann man (er-) klären, nachdem der eigentlich pikante Vorwurf entschärft wurde.


----------



## phila_delphia (27. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei sich da auch nicht so viel geändert hat in den letzten Jahren. Wie der Rücktritt des MV Innenministers gezeigt hat, ist der Skandal um Nordkreuz immer noch aktuell.
> Das war damals der Ausgangspunkt dieses Threads.


Hey! Danke für den Zuspruch - ich bin nur auf das Thema aufmerksam geworden, weil mir in letzter Zeit an verschiedenen Stellen Leute begegnen, die entweder wenig Vertauen in staatliche Organisationen haben, oder (mein Verdacht) gezielt daran arbeiten dieses Vertrauen bei Dritten zu destabilisieren.

Das heißt nicht, dass ich der Meinung bin es solle keine Kontrollen der Exekutive (und auch der anderen Gewalten) geben - im Gegenteil! Gleichzeitig erlebe ich - in meinem Bereich und wie beschrieben - immer wieder positive Beispiele.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei ja der Verkäufer zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs tatsächlich als unbescholten und sogar als Kapazität galt.
> Was Caffiers Karriere beendet hat, war sein unsensibler Umgang mit (zugegebenermaßen auf Empörung ausgelegten) Vorwürfen.
> 
> Als alter Hase im politischen Unterholz hätte er wissen müssen, dass man bei solchen Vorwürfen nicht auf Formalien pocht, sondern sich angemessen zerknirscht zeigt, weil man sich in der Person des Verkäufers ebenso getäuscht hat _wie alle Anderen_. Damit wäre der Ball zurückgespielt, denn die fleißigen Demonteure von Caffier wussten zu dem Zeitpunkt schließlich auch noch nichts.
> ...


Wenn ich jemals in die Lage komme, eine schwierige Erklärung abgeben zu müssen, dann schreibe ich Dir vorher einem PM   Aber im Ernst. Mir gings wie Dir: Ich finde der Mann hat in der Tat nicht klug reagiert und hätte mit der von Dir beschriebenen Linie den Schaden abwenden können.

Ich muss den Herrn auch nicht in Schutz nehmen... Mir gibt aber der Vorgang zu Denken. In meinen Augen herrscht im öffentlichen Diskurs in den letzten Jahren weniger eine Streit- als vielmehr eine Empörungskultur. Mir kommt es so vor als ob einzelne "Aufreger" und "die mehr oder weniger geschickte Reaktion darauf" wichtiger sind als der Wunsch und die Bereitschaft sich mit den tatsächlichen Hintergründen auseinanderzusetzen.* 

Grüße

phila

*Vielleicht ist das aber auch schon immer so gewesen und ich bemerke es erst jetzt. Genau wie ich erst zu spät bemerkt habe, dass der Post der OP schon Jahre alt war


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2020)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemals in die Lage komme, eine schwierige Erklärung abgeben zu müssen, dann schreibe ich Dir vorher einem PM


Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn man seine technische Ausbildung mit einem geisteswissenschaftlichen Studium abrundet.  

Ich weiß nicht, ob's als freundlicher Seitenhieb gemeint war, aber es ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Erinnerung, auch mal festzuhalten, dass man als nicht unmittelbar Betroffener natürlich gut reden hat.
Wenn man selbst betroffen wäre, hätte man womöglich nicht die selbe Klarsicht, sondern würde sich zu Unrecht angegriffen und verletzt fühlen, aber vielleicht auch ein wenig schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil man nach Kenntnis nicht offensiv mit der Sache umgegangen ist bzw. ärgert sich zusätzlich, dass sie nun überhaupt auf den Tisch kommt, obwohl man sie - ggf. angemessen innerlich beschämt - begraben wollte.

Ich stell's mir gerade schwer vor, sich vor das Parlament und oder die Presse zu stellen und zu sagen: "Oh, der Typ, bei dem ich als Innenminister jahrelang unsere SEK-Leute trainieren ließ, die nun auch gelegentlich auffällig geworden sind, ist ein Rechtsextremer. Und mehr noch, ich habe bei dem sogar privat eine Waffe erworben!"
- Da muss man kein Politiker oder bei der CDU sein, um zu hoffen, dass das unbesprochen Gras drüber wächst.

Kurz: Menschlich irgendwie nachvollziehbar, politisch trotzdem grandios versemmelt.


----------



## phila_delphia (27. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob's als freundlicher Seitenhieb gemeint war, aber es ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Erinnerung, auch mal festzuhalten, dass man als nicht unmittelbar Betroffener natürlich gut reden hat.


Seitenhieb war nicht intendiert. War einfach als Kompliment gemeint. Gleichzeitig zeichnet es Dich freilich (noch weiter) aus, dass Du besagtes Kompliment zum Anlass nimmst, Deine eigene Aussagen nochmal in einem anderen Licht zu sehen. Ganz ohne Seitenhieb: Bravo!

Grüße

phila


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2020)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Hey! Danke für den Zuspruch - ich bin nur auf das Thema aufmerksam geworden, weil mir in letzter Zeit an verschiedenen Stellen Leute begegnen, die entweder wenig Vertauen in staatliche Organisationen haben, oder (mein Verdacht) gezielt daran arbeiten dieses Vertrauen bei Dritten zu destabilisieren.
> 
> Das heißt nicht, dass ich der Meinung bin es solle keine Kontrollen der Exekutive (und auch der anderen Gewalten) geben - im Gegenteil! Gleichzeitig erlebe ich - in meinem Bereich und wie beschrieben - immer wieder positive Beispiele.



Das Problem sind halt Bereiche, wo aus den Sicherheitsbehörden heraus selbst Straftaten begangen werden. Seien es die verkauften Fahrräder in Leipzig, oder sie rechtsextremen Polizisten, von denen immer mehr auffliegen.









						Fahrradgate Leipzig: Sonderermittler attestiert Polizei Versäumnisse | MDR.DE
					

Jahrelang verkaufen Beamte Fahrräder aus dem Asservatenbestand der Polizei. Als das im Sommer 2020 bekannt wird, ist schnell von einem Fahrradgate die Rede. Innenminister Wöller gerät unter Druck und lässt untersuchen.




					www.mdr.de
				












						Nordrhein-Westfalen
					

Nordrhein-Westfalen




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Haus durchsucht: Offenbar rechte Strukturen bei Bremer Feuerwehr
					

Chats mit rechtsradikalen Inhalten, Diskriminierung durch Vorgesetzte, Mobbing – Feuerwehrleute erheben schwere Vorwürfe gegen mehrere Kollegen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt.




					www.butenunbinnen.de
				




Edit:
Ein neuer Tag und wieder wurde eine rechtsextreme Gruppe aufgedeckt.








						Bundeswehr: Rechtsextreme Chatgruppe enttarnt
					

In der Bundeswehr ist eine rechtsextreme Chatgruppe aufgeflogen. 26 Soldaten werden beschuldigt, sich antisemitisch geäußert zu haben. Das erfuhr das ARD-Hauptstadtstudio aus einem internen Schreiben.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es existiert ja genau genommen gar keine richtige Bewegung. ...
> Diese Demos laufen wohl immer unter einer Vorgabe: „für alle offenen“. Deswegen gibt es da auch keine einheitlichen politischen Meinungen.



Ist es nicht reichlich bescheuert, "für" eine undefinierte Sache mit derartiger Vehemenz auf die Straße zu gehen? Wer ohne klare politische Richtung an "politischen" Demonstrationen teilnimmt, ist nichts weiter als Krawalltourist. Oder Krawall-Akteur.
Ich habe allerdings nicht den Eindruck, dass sich da nur zufällig Leute ohne gemeinsame Interessen zusammengefunden hätten. Ganz im Gegenteil, da gibt es einige sehr, sehr harte Botschaften und die Bereitschaft, diese über alles zu stellen/jeder mit dem man einen gemeinsamen Feind hat, als Freund zu akzeptieren...




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Weder Bewegungen noch individuelle Einstellungen entstehen plötzlich oder aus dem Nichts. Wenn jetzt jemand, der nicht großartig mehr oder weniger einen an der Klatsche hat als der Bundesdurchschnitt, mit einem bestimmten,  sie/ihn beschäftigenden Thema/Sorge das Gefühl bekommt, dass bei - was weiß ich, "dem Mainstream"? - nur auf ihr/ihm rumgehackt wird,...



Dann ist er wohl nicht mehr Durchschnitt, sondern meilenweit davon entfernt. Auf jemanden, der halbwegs in der Mitte der Gesellschaft steht, hacken nämlich normalerweise nur ein paar wenige Randgruppen rum. Das ist praktisch die Definition von "Mitte"... 



> wendet sich die Person anderen Gruppen zu. Um einen positiv-verstärkenden Resonanzboden zu finden, um nicht ausgegrenzt zu werden. Das pöse pöse Internet und insbesondere die "sozialen" Medien ist da bekanntlich zur schnellsten Anlaufstelle geworden. Hier finden die Leute nicht nur einen Resonanzboden, sondern die vielzitierte Echokammer. In der sie in kürzester Zeit viele vermeintliche Freunde, viel Zuspruch erhalten. Je absurder dabei das Thema, desto besser - weil sich so die Abgrenzung zum "Mainstream" noch effektiver gestalten lässt. So versteigt man sich dann halt in die wildesten Geschichten. Und weil sich das "gut anfühlt", ...



Kurz gesagt: Schneeflöckchen kann nicht damit leben, mal nicht Recht zu haben, verweigert jegliche Auseinandersetzung mit der Realität und flüchtet sich in eine Peer Group aus "alternativen Fakten" aka Lügen. Sehenden Auges. Weil ihm Selbstbeweihräucherung über alles geht, auch über Wahrheit und das Leben (anderer).
Soll ich jetzt Mitleid haben oder den Hammer holen?



> Das scheint ein wichtiger Teil der Psychologie von auf Irrationalität gegründeten, gesellschaftspolitischen Bewegungen zu sein: der Ausgangspunkt ist, irgendwas fühlt sich "nicht gut" oder "nicht richtig" an. Also muss da ja irgendwas hinter stehen, man sollte seinem Bauchgefühl schon trauen! Wem kann man denn auch sonst noch glauben? Politiker sind ja eh korrupt, die Medien lügen doch nur, die Konzerne wollen uns versklaven! Zum Glück gibt es ja noch ein paar wenige, die das genauso sehen wie ich.



Ja, das ist ein immer wiederkehrendes Prozedere: KKK, Maoisten, NSDAP, Kreuzzügler,... haben alle auf das Prinzip "dir geht es *********************? DA! DA! Ich sag dir DAS ist der Schuldige! Lass ihn uns lynchen!" gebaut bzw. deren Nachfahren machen das bis heute. Und finden bis heute reißenden Anklang bei all denjenigen Leuten, die nur zwei Sachen wissen und auch keinen Bock haben, irgendwas zwischen den Ohren anzustrengen, um einen dritten Fakt zu lernen. Deswegen bleibt es bei "Die Situation ist nicht wie ich sie mir wünsche" und "Ich bin perfekt, also kann der Fehler nicht bei mir liegen".



> Viele Leute haben Fragen und Zweifel daran, dass die Corona-Politik ein absolutes Flickwerk ist, das mehr als nur dezent vor allem nach Wahlkampf riecht. Viele Leute fragen sich, was denn nun mit dem volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden sein wird, wer die Rechnung letztlich wird zahlen müssen, spätestens nach der Bundestagswahl. Warum Kleingewerbe plattgemacht wird, Großkonzerne aber unter z.T. hanebüchenen Konditionen gerettet werden. Warum auf den verschiedenen politischen Gliederungsebenen manchmal doch sehr leichtfertig mit der Einschränkung von Grundrechte um sich geworfen wird - was sich in einen allgemeinen Trend einfügt, der auch "vor Corona" schon bestand. Oder warum es plötzlich so schnell gehen kann mit einem Impfstoff, wenn es normalerweise mindestens viermal so lange dauert. Und und und und...



Ja, sehr viele berechtigte Fragen. Und niemand, der mehr als 5 Sekunden mit Verstand darüber nachgedacht hat, ist bei irgend einer Covidioten-Veranstaltung. Denn denen geht es nie um die überaus fragwürdigen Maßnahmen, mit denen Corona vorgegangen wird, sondern denen geht es darum, dass überhaupt gegen Corona vorgegangen wird.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Völlig Falsch !!!
> 
> Sachsen ist das Land, was am stärksten betroffen ist und die Gesundheitsverorgung bricht im Osten sowie im Erzgebirge zusammen.



Spar dir den Aufwand. Jemand, der selbst Zahlen postet, denen zu folge 1,2% der Bevölkerung erwiesenermaßen, also inkl. Dunkelziffer locker 2% mit einer tödlichen Krankheit infiziert wurden, gegen die es keine Gegenmittel gibt, und dann ein "nur" oder "nichts los" davor setzt, mit dem braucht man wohl kaum über Details weiter zu diskutieren.




phila_delphia schrieb:


> Ich muss den Herrn auch nicht in Schutz nehmen... Mir gibt aber der Vorgang zu Denken. In meinen Augen herrscht im öffentlichen Diskurs in den letzten Jahren weniger eine Streit- als vielmehr eine Empörungskultur. Mir kommt es so vor als ob einzelne "Aufreger" und "die mehr oder weniger geschickte Reaktion darauf" wichtiger sind als der Wunsch und die Bereitschaft sich mit den tatsächlichen Hintergründen auseinanderzusetzen.*
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Ne, das war nicht schon immer so. Bis in die frühen 0er Jahre hinein zählten Hintergründe und Inhalte durchaus etwas, auch wenn ich da gegenüber den 90er Jahren eine Abnahme beobachtet habe, die vermutlich schon lange vorher begangen hat. Aber heute ist man halt bei praktisch null angelangt - und das trifft nicht nur einzelne, persönliche Skandale. Sondern absolut alles. Egal ob Klimawandel, Ausfälle von Popstars, das Agieren von Wirtschaftskonzernen, Gesetzesvorlagen oder aber eben die Lebensführung von Politikern: Es geht immer nur um Oberflächlichkeiten, nie um die Substanz dahinter. So werden Wahlen gewonnen, so werden Entscheidungen präsentiert, so laufen Markt und Regierung. Die einzigen die noch über die persönliche Nasenspitze hinaus mitdenken sind die großen Wirtschaftsstrategen in den Hinterzimmern (wobei deren Nasenspitze natürlich wegen Gewinnbeteiligungen auch ziemlich weit gefasst werden kann) - und die denken natürlich nicht unbedingt an das Wohl anderer. Ergebnis sieht man ja - egal ob Macht, Reichtum, Sicherheit oder sonst irgendwas begehrenswertes: Es mehrt sich bei denen, die noch mit Hirn agieren. Und das ist nicht die breite Masse.


----------



## DKK007 (28. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es nicht reichlich bescheuert, "für" eine undefinierte Sache mit derartiger Vehemenz auf die Straße zu gehen? Wer ohne klare politische Richtung an "politischen" Demonstrationen teilnimmt, ist nichts weiter als Krawalltourist. Oder Krawall-Akteur.
> Ich habe allerdings nicht den Eindruck, dass sich da nur zufällig Leute ohne gemeinsame Interessen zusammengefunden hätten. Ganz im Gegenteil, da gibt es einige sehr, sehr harte Botschaften und die Bereitschaft, diese über alles zu stellen/jeder mit dem man einen gemeinsamen Feind hat, als Freund zu akzeptieren...



Sieht der Verfassungsschutz mittlerweile genauso.








						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. November 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Macht doch einfach bitte wieder den Corona-Thread auf.


Nein, machen wir nicht. Das hat mehrfach nicht funktioniert und als Hardware-Plattform müssen wir uns das hier auch nicht (mehr) geben (genau wie eigentlich der gesamte Politikbereich der seit gefühlt Jahren auf der Kippe steht weil er nichts mit unserem Kernthema zu tun hat aber sehr viel Pflegeaufwand generiert). Deswegen werden auch Posts die solche Inhalte haben als OffTopic entfernt. Ich weiß dass es in diesem Fall schwierig ist (auch für uns was wir ausblenden und was nicht) weil das Thema Ordnungskräfte nunmal aktuell sehr eng mit Corona verwoben ist aber bitte versucht nicht ständig wieder abzudriften. Wer die endlosen Coronadiskussionen nach fast nem Jahr im-Kreis-drehen noch immer führen möchte möge das bitte auf einer anderen Plattform tun.

Also bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, danke.


----------



## Albatros1 (28. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, machen wir nicht. Das hat mehrfach nicht funktioniert und als Hardware-Plattform müssen wir uns das hier auch nicht (mehr) geben (genau wie eigentlich der gesamte Politikbereich der seit gefühlt Jahren auf der Kippe steht weil er nichts mit unserem Kernthema zu tun hat aber sehr viel Pflegeaufwand generiert). Deswegen werden auch Posts die solche Inhalte haben als OffTopic entfernt. Ich weiß dass es in diesem Fall schwierig ist (auch für uns was wir ausblenden und was nicht) weil das Thema Ordnungskräfte nunmal aktuell sehr eng mit Corona verwoben ist aber bitte versucht nicht ständig wieder abzudriften. Wer die endlosen Coronadiskussionen nach fast nem Jahr im-Kreis-drehen noch immer führen möchte möge das bitte auf einer anderen Plattform tun.
> 
> Also bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, danke.


Heutzutage gibt es kein isoliertes Thema mehr. Das ist eher Wunschdenken.
Pc, Internet usw sind absolut politische Themen. Sogar von internationaler Bedeutung.
Daher möchte ich dir einmal widersprechen


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. November 2020)

Es sollte durchaus möglich sein, über "Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte" (oder gar PC, Internet usw.) zu diskutieren, ohne zum 9827345. Mal Infektionszahlen, Maßnahmen und Verschwörungen zur Pandemie anzusprechen. Auch wenn es Schnittstellen zwischen alles und jedem auf der Welt gibt setzt das nicht automatisch alle OT-Regeln außer Kraft dass in jedem Thread auf einmal über alles gleichzeitig diskutiert werden kann.
Und dass bestimmte Themen offensichtlich nicht dauerhaft eskalationsfrei (oder wenigstens-arm) im Internet bzw. bei uns hier diskutiert werden können wie wir es zur Genüge erlebt haben führt dann am Ende eben dazu, dass wir sie notfalls moderativ ausklammern. 

Aber auch das gehört alles nicht in diesen Thread, wenn da weiterer Redebedarf besteht bitte auf PN oder in den Forenbereich für moderative Inhalte (siehe meine Signatur) ausweichen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2020)

Jusos erklären extremistische Fatah-Jugend zur Schwesterorganisation - WELT
					

Auf ihrem Bundeskongress haben sich die Jusos mit der extremistischen Fatah-Jugend solidarisiert. Diese lehnt das Existenzrecht Israels ab. Kritik an der Entscheidung kommt auch aus der eigenen Partei.




					www.welt.de
				




Werden die Jusos jetzt vom Verfassungschutz überwacht?


----------



## Mahoy (30. November 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jusos erklären extremistische Fatah-Jugend zur Schwesterorganisation - WELT
> 
> 
> Auf ihrem Bundeskongress haben sich die Jusos mit der extremistischen Fatah-Jugend solidarisiert. Diese lehnt das Existenzrecht Israels ab. Kritik an der Entscheidung kommt auch aus der eigenen Partei.
> ...


Da das Existenzrechts Israels nicht Bestandteil der bundesdeutschen Verfassung ist und die Jusos auch keine Ambitionen zeigen, Israel "von der Landkarte tilgen" zu wollen, vermutlich eher nicht.

Deren Statement hast du gelesen?


> Auf Anfrage von WELT teilte der Bundesvorstand der Jusos schriftlich mit: „Wir sind davon überzeugt: Eine friedliche Lösung des Konflikts, die sich ganz eindeutig zum Existenzrecht Israels bekennt und das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der palästinensischen Menschen respektiert, kann es nur durch gemeinsamen Austausch geben.“ Die Jusos seien in dem Konflikt eine „Third Party“, eine vermittelnde Partei.



Kurz gesagt: Manchmal muss man tatsächlich bei Leuten zusammenarbeiten, deren Ansichten man nicht vollumfänglich teilt. Wie ehrlich es den Jusos damit ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Solche merkwürdigen Verbindungen haben allerdings Tradition, auch ohne dass die erklärte Absicht dahinter stünde, mäßigend einzuwirken.
Als 1973 das Militär unter Führung von Pinochet gegen die demokratisch gewählte, aber dummerweise linke Regierung Chiles putschte, lobten Vertreter der CDU/CSU den Regierungswechsel, während Tausende getötet und gefoltert wurden. Deutschland unterhielt unterhielt auch stets gute Geschäftsbeziehungen zu Saudi-Arabien, als man dort noch "die Juden ins Meer treiben" wollte - und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, dann ist der jetzige Kuschelkurs der Saudis mit Israel auch nur darin begründet, dass man erst einmal gemeinsam den Schiiten einheizen will, bevor man sich wieder gegenseitig an die Gurgel geht. Die Liste ließe sich fortsetzen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2020)

Und wenn man bedenkt, wie rechte Kreise ihre Verbindung zur palästinensischen PLO gepflegt haben, weil man einen gemeinsamen Feind hatte. Deutsche Neofaschisten haben dort auch trainiert.









						Arafats Söldner - Die drei Leben des Willi Pohl
					

Willy Pohl: beteiligt an der Vorbereitung des Olympia-Attentats 1972 in München, Vertrauter von PLO-Chef Arafat und Agent der CIA.




					www.zdf.de
				






Und ganz aktuell:








						Razzia
					

Razzia




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (2. Dezember 2020)

Panzerfahrzeuge für bayerische Polizei: „Ist in Deutschland der Krieg ausgebrochen?“
					

Für besonders gefährliche Einsätze bekommt die Polizei in Bayern zwei neue gepanzerte Fahrzeuge mit Waffenstationen. Innenminister Herrmann lobt die Investition. Auf Twitter kritisieren User die „Militarisierung“ der Polizei.




					www.focus.de
				




Die Kommentare auf Twitter, sehr peinlich. Da hat man wegen 2 solcher Fahrzeuge Angst vor der Regierung und kritisiert das MG5 auf dem Dach weil es halt ein MG ist und wissen gar nicht wie genau man mit einer Waffenstation schießen kann und wie genau das MG5 ansich ist (Trefferbild: 5 Schuss im Kreis mit 6cm Durchmesser auf 30m *auf eigene Schulter Klopf")


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2020)

Dafür wird nun das PAG korrigiert. 








						Bayern: Umstrittenes Polizeiaufgabengesetz entschärft
					

Die Koalition in Bayern hat sich nun darauf geeinigt, dass viel diskutierte PAG zu entschärfen. In Kraft treten soll die Novelle aber erst 2021.




					www.lto.de
				




Und:








						Staatsanwaltschaften fordern Reform des Weisungsrechts
					

Laut EuGH sind deutsche Staatsanwaltschaften nicht unabhängig genug. Nach dem Willen der deutschen GenStA und des GBA soll sich das allerdings bald ändern.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DAU_0815 (3. Dezember 2020)

Hoffentlich passiert bald etwas








						Sascha Lobo: Die dunkle Macht der Chats
					

Beständig fordert die Polizei bessere Überwachungsmöglichkeiten – vielleicht sollte sie damit bei den rechtsextremen Chats ihrer eigenen Leute anfangen. Hier geht es nicht um »Einzelfälle«, sondern Masseneinzelfälle.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2020)

Wer schon mal auf der A99 unterwegs war, der weiß, warum die bayerische Polizei Panzerwagen haben möchte. Auch des alljährlichen, bierseligen Oktoberaufstands wird man anders einfach nicht mehr Herr!


----------



## DKK007 (3. Dezember 2020)

StA und EuHB: Lambrecht will Weisungsrecht einschränken
					

Bundesjustizministerin Christine Lambrecht will das Weisungsrecht von Justizministerien gegenüber Staatsanwaltschaften einschränken.




					www.lto.de
				




Die Zahl der rechtsextremen Polizisten in Sachsen hat sich mal eben verdoppelt.








						Mehr rechtsextremistische Verdachtsfälle bei Sachsens Polizei als angenommen | MDR.DE
					

Bei der sächsischen Polizei hat es in den vergangenen Jahren offenbar mehr rechtsextremistische Verdachtsfälle gegeben als angenommen. Das geht aus der Antwort auf eine Anfrage der Abgeordneten Kerstin Köditz hervor.




					www.mdr.de
				











						Anklage gegen KSK-Soldat | MDR.DE
					

Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft hat Anklage gegen einen Elitesoldaten aus Collm erhoben. Bei dem Mann waren Waffen und Munition im Garten gefunden worden.




					www.mdr.de
				




Zumindest in Berlin hat man das Problem mit den rechtsextremen Inhalten erkannt.








						Berliner Staatsschützerin: 'Hasskriminalität nimmt zu'
					

Hasskriminalität beschäftigt die Polizei in den Ländern schon genug – mit dem neuen Hate-Speech-Gesetz wird die Arbeit weiter zunehmen.




					www.lto.de
				




Edit:
Der Innenminister in Sachsen Anhalt wurde gerade gefeuert. Allerdings nicht wegen den Rechtsextremen Polizisten, sondern wegen einem Streit um 86 ct.








						Stahlknecht als Innenminister von Sachsen-Anhalt entlassen – Rückzug auch vom Parteivorsitz | MDR.DE
					

Am Freitagabend teilte Stahlknecht mit, dass er auch als CDU-Landeschef zurücktritt.




					www.mdr.de
				




Edit2:








						Nach Wien und Trier: Meiden Sie diese Sender! | Übermedien
					

Nach jedem Attentat, jeder Amokfahrt dasselbe: Kaum ist es passiert, sind Fernsehsender live drauf und verbreiten falsche Informationen.




					uebermedien.de
				




Wobei so eine Live-Berichterstattung hatte Bild.de schon vor einem Jahr bei dem Anschlag in Halle gehabt.
Und damals auch noch online begleitet von rechtsextremen Kommentaren die den Anschlag begrüßt hatten.

Edit3:
Die Studie zur Polizei wurde in Auftrag gegeben. Ergebnisse sind aber wohl erst in ein paar Jahren zu erwarten.








						Seehofer
					

Seehofer




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						EuGH: Staatsanwaltschaft darf EEA erlassen
					

Anders als beim EHB spielt die Weisungsabhängigkeit der deutschen Staatsanwaltschaft von der Exekutive bei der EEA keine Rolle, so der EuGH.




					www.lto.de
				




Edit4:








						Bundeswehr
					

Bundeswehr




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Österreich
					

Österreich




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Waffen für rechtsextreme AfD-Mitglieder:








						Waffen für die AfD? Rechtsextreme organisieren Balkan-Waffen
					

Die Staatsanwaltschaft München hat Hinweise, daß für Rechtsextreme in Deutschland Waffen aus Kroatien beschafft wurden; laut Zeuge "für die AfD".




					www.zdf.de
				











						Waffen vom Balkan: Wie Rechtsradikale aufrüsten
					

In den vergangenen Monaten und Jahren wurden bei bundesweiten Durchsuchungen immer wieder Kriegswaffen gefunden, die aus dem Westbalkan stammen.




					www.zdf.de
				



Da fragt man sich dann schon, was Rechtsextremisten mit verschleiert eingesammelten Spenden machen, wie sie die Reichsbürger in der Coronaleugnerszene aktuell organisieren. Könnte durchaus in Richtung strafbarer Terrorismusfinanzierung gehen.








						Corona-Proteste
					

Die Spur des Geldes




					www.zdf.de
				




Und um mal wieder ein positives Beispiel zu bringen:

Endlich handelt die Polizei mal richtig und fängt die Rechtsextremen die zu einer verbotenen Demo wollen direkt auf dem Weg dort hin ab. 








						Knapp 2.000 Polizisten setzen Verbot der "Querdenken"-Demo durch | MDR.DE
					

Nach dem Verbot der "Querdenken"-Demonstration und dem damit verbundenen Großeinsatz hat die Polizei ein positives Fazit gezogen. Einsatzziel erreicht, sagt der Polizeipräsident. Es wurden hunderte Verstöße registriert.




					www.mdr.de
				



Das Demoverbot wurde von allen Instanzen gerichtlich bestätigt und ist damit unanfechtbar rechtskräftig.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Dezember 2020)

Und schon wieder ein neuer Fall, bei dem nicht nur rechtsextreme Inhalte, sondern auch illegale Munition gefunden wurde.





						Nachrichten aus Schleswig-Holstein
					






					www.ndr.de


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2020)

Und das mit der illegalen Munition liest du wo? 

Da steht ja nichtmal, dass der Besitz illegal war.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Dezember 2020)

Wenn sie legal gewesen  wäre (und ordnungsgemäß aufbewahrt), hätte man sie nicht sichergestellt.

Schließlich ging es bei den Durchsuchungsmaßnahmen nicht um ein Schusswaffendelikt, wo man die für einen Abgleich brauchen würde.

Zumal du wissen solltest, dass der Besitz von Schusswaffen und Munition grundsätzlich verboten ist, wenn man nicht die entsprechende behördliche Erlaubnis und Eintragungen in der Waffenbesitzkarte hat.
Siehe: § 2 Abs. 2 und § 52 Abs. 3 Nr. 2 Var. b) WaffG


			WaffG - Waffengesetz


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn sie legal gewesen wäre (und ordnungsgemäß aufbewahrt), hätte man sie nicht sichergestellt.


Du hast keine Ahnung von Hausdurchsuchungen oder? Da wird erstmal mitgenommen was illegal im Besitz sein könnte. 

Außerdem ist illegale Munition nochmal was ganz anderes als Munition die illegal im Besitz von jemandem ist. 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal du wissen solltest, dass der Besitz von Schusswaffen und Munition grundsätzlich verboten ist, wenn man nicht die entsprechende behördliche Erlaubnis und Eintragungen in der Waffenbesitzkarte hat.


Es geht um Polizisten, ich weiß es nicht in allen Bundesländern, aber viele dürfen ihre Dienstwaffe zu Hause aufbewahren. Anders als z.B. Bunderwehr oder Zoll.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Dezember 2020)

Wenn es sich um Munition für eine Waffe handelt, welche die fraglichen Beamten führen dürfen und diese ordnungsgemäß aufbewahrt wurde, muss man sich zwar angesichts der offenkundigen Gesinnung durchaus Gedanken machen, aber illegal wäre daran erst einmal nichts.

Ganz anders sieht es aus, wenn die Munition in der Matratze versteckt war und zu keiner Waffe passt, die der Durchsuchte führen darf oder die evtl. gar nicht zugelassen ist, bzw. wenn die Munition gestohlen/unterschlagen wurde.

Im Dienst bleiben werden die Polizisten vermutlich schon aufgrund dessen nicht, was mit ziemlicher Sicherheit feststeht. Alles andere bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht um Polizisten, ich weiß es nicht in allen Bundesländern, aber viele dürfen ihre Dienstwaffe zu Hause aufbewahren. Anders als z.B. Bunderwehr oder Zoll.


Aber die muss dann auch entsprechend aufbewahrt werden und wäre nicht illegal. Also auch kein Grund zur Sicherstellung im Rahmen der Durchsuchung. 
Da wäre eher der Fall eingetreten, dass der Vorgesetze ihm im Rahmen der Suspendierung Dienstausweis und Waffe abnimmt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber die muss dann auch entsprechend aufbewahrt werden und wäre nicht illegal. Also auch kein Grund zur Sicherstellung im Rahmen der Durchsuchung.


Bist du eigentlich komplett durch?
Im Artikel steht nichts von illegal, das hast *du* dir aus den Fingern gesogen. Inwieweit bist du besser als Bild und Co wenn du nach Gutdünken Sachen hinzudichtest.

Und ja, wenn so ein Vorwurf besteht wird sowas sichergestellt ob man es besitzen darf oder nicht.


----------



## Eckism (17. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Inwieweit bist du besser als Bild und Co wenn du nach Gutdünken Sachen hinzudichtest.


Und so wird eine Pistole zum Automatischem Gewehr mit Brandmunition...man muss DKK007 nur machen lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2020)

Sachsen plant Verfassungstreue-Check für angehende Polizisten | MDR.DE
					

Wie rechts- oder linksextrem bzw. rassitisch sind Polizisten in Deutschland? Diese Fragen werden nun bundesweit untersucht und Sachsen will die Analyse für sich nutzen. Eine landeseigene Studie soll es nicht geben.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2020)

Ach kaum kommen mal Argumente gibt es keine Antwort mehr zum Thema.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2020)

Wenn du es nicht glauben willst, hilft recherchieren:








						Extremismus: Polizisten in Kiel und Neumünster unter Verdacht
					

Vier Polizisten aus den Direktionen Kiel und Neumünster sind wegen rechtsextremer Äußerungen in Whatsapp-Chats vorerst aus dem Dienst entfernt worden. Das bestätigten Innenministerium, Landespolizei und Staatsanwaltschaft Kiel gestern. Bei Durchsuchungen seien zudem unerlaubte Munition sowie...




					www.kn-online.de
				





> Bei _Durchsuchungen_ seien zudem *unerlaubte *_*Munition*_ sowie Nazi-Uniformteile entdeckt worden.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2020)

Sei ehrlich du musstest erstmal suchen bis du einen Artikel gefunden hast nachdem ich dich damit konfrontiert habe.
Oder warum sonst solltest du einen Artikel verlinken der deine Behauptung nicht explizit stützt.

(Aber bei solchen Details warte ich lieber auf was amtliches, Medien sind so ungenau bei diesen Details. Ich sag ja nur, dass die bei Demos in den USA schwere Maschinengewehre und Sturmgewehre verwechselt haben)


----------



## Albatros1 (17. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sei ehrlich du musstest erstmal suchen bis du einen Artikel gefunden hast nachdem ich dich damit konfrontiert habe.
> Oder warum sonst solltest du einen Artikel verlinken der deine Behauptung nicht explizit stützt.
> 
> (Aber bei solchen Details warte ich lieber auf was amtliches, Medien sind so ungenau bei diesen Details. Ich sag ja nur, dass die bei Demos in den USA schwere Maschinengewehre und Sturmgewehre verwechselt haben)


Hm, was amtliches. Das muß auch nicht unbedingt stimmen wie der Erfahrung zeigt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Dezember 2020)

Muss man doch nur mal in die ganzen Untersuchungsausschüsse in den letzten Monaten reinschauen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Dezember 2020)

Vom letzten Fall auf den nächsten schließen und vorverurteilen.
Aha


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2020)

Muss man doch nur mal schauen:








						Verfassungsschutzkritiker rehabilitiert: Zu Unrecht bespitzelt
					

Das Bundesverwaltungsgericht bestätigt, dass der Publizist Rolf Gössner 38 Jahre lang zu Unrecht bespitzelt wurde. Er ist Experte für Verfassungsschutz.




					taz.de
				




Ich kann da keinerlei Anhaltspunkte für Straftaten oder rechtsextremistische/islamistische Bestrebungen erkennen, die einen Anlass für die Überwachung geliefert hätten.
Da ist überhaupt kein Anfangsverdacht vorhanden.

Vor allem ist das noch schlimmere, dass die Gerichte da 15 Jahre gebraucht haben, obwohl die Rechtslage eindeutig war und alle Instanzen das gleiche entschieden haben.


________________________________


Edit: Morgen fällt das Urteil zum Attentäter von Halle.








						Halle
					

Halle




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2021)

Mal wieder aus der Rubrik: "Ihr wollt eure Rechte haben? Die Polzei hat sogar für jeden ein anderes Recht!"

Wenn linke Aktivisten die Aktivitäten von Kohlekonzernen wiederholt blockieren, gibt es bekanntermaßen Festnahmen, polizeiliche Körperverletzungen, längere Gefängnissaufenthalte, etc.. Von Einkessleungen von Demozügen und ähnlichem ganz zu schweigen. Das ganze gerne auch in Corona-Zeiten unter Bedingungen, die für sich schon eine Gefahr für die Gesundheit darstellen.

Wenn dagegen Bauern die Aktivitäten von Supermärkten behindern, dann liest sich das dagegen so:
"Die Polizei hat am Vormittag damit begonnen, Kennzeichen der Traktoren zu notieren"
waren die Landwirte dann offenbar soweit zufrieden, dass sie wieder abzogen


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2021)

Ich kann deinen Unmut grundsätzlich nachvollziehen, allerdings sind diese Aktionen tatsächlich nicht 100%ig vergleichbar.

Ordnungsrechtlich betrachtet:
Die Landwirte haben ihren Protest auf eine Verkehrsbehinderung beschränkt, daher wurden folgerichtig die Kennzeichen der an der Verkehrsbehinderung beteiligten Fahrzeuge notiert, anhand derer eine Feststellung der haftenden natürlichen Personen möglich ist.
Es gab es meines Wissens keine Versuche, sich Zutritt zu gesperrten Betriebsbereichen zu verschaffen, von Bauern mit Mistgabeln auf dem Dach von Aldi wurde auch nicht berichtet und es hat sich auch niemand an die Türen gekettet.
Auch dürfte die Zahl der Landwirte mit Kleidung der Modelinie "ACAB" signifikant geringer sein, was sicherlich zu einer weniger auf Konflikt mit der Ordnungsmacht ausgelegten Stimmung beigetragen hat.

Politisch gesprochen:
Das Anliegen von Umweltaktivisten ist zweifelsohne wichtig, jedoch für die Meisten abstrakt. Die Forderung der Landwirte ist spezifisch, das Problem für jedermann nachvollziehbar und auf die Produktion von Lebensmitteln möchte niemand verzichten.

Einsatzorganisatorisch betrachtet:
Ein Umweltaktivist lässt sich viel einfacher aus dem Weg tragen als ein Traktor.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Januar 2021)

Wenn die Discounter da mal anständige Preise zahlen würden an die Bauern gebe es das Problem gar nicht. 
Das lässt sich also recht schnell lösen.


----------



## Eckism (3. Januar 2021)

Es ist ja schon eine Unart, das der Käufer so dermaßen die Preise diktiert. Die Bauern sollten weniger Felder bewirtschaften und vor Ort zu ihren Preisen verkaufen und die Discounter links liegen lassen. Kann natürlich nach hinten losgehen, aber ständig am Existenzminimum sich den Arsch abzuarbeiten ist ja auch Quatsch.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2021)

Zumal es indirekt ja auch Umweltprobleme löst: Wenn Fleisch teurer wird, wird es weniger gekauft und muss gleichzeitig eine Qualität haben, die den Aufpreis rechtfertigt. Das passt mit Massentierhaltung für Billigfleisch nur sehr bedingt zusammen.

Das löst natürlich nicht das Problem der Kohlekraftwerke.


----------



## Eckism (3. Januar 2021)

Bei Massentierhaltung an die Umwelt zu denken ist aber auch etwas...merkwürdig. Denk mal an die armen Tiere, die ein Shiceleben haben und dann auch noch getötet werden um der belustigung von Menschen zu dienen.
Ich bin weit weg von den Leuten, die meinem Essen das Essen klauen aber Massentierhaltung ist abartig. Wer Tiere so behandelt, sollte selbst nicht besser behandelt werden.


----------



## Albatros1 (3. Januar 2021)

Den Bauern mehr Geld zu geben hat sicher kaum Effekt.
Sonst müßten die Schürfer von Gold, Coltan, Diamanten, Kupfer Höchstgehälter haben.
Der Bauer nimmt das Geld, 10% für die Tiere, 90% für den nächsten Aktienkauf.
ich kenne Bauern. Da ist keiner arm. Und die Behandlung von Spargelerntern ist ähnlich wie bei ihren Tieren. Kein cent mehr als nötig. Die Unterbringung teils sogar gesetzwidrig.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2021)

Nur mehr Geld bringt wenig, wenn es nicht mit politischen Regularien verbunden ist. Aber diese kann man überhaupt nur durchbekommen, wenn sich eine existenz- und in diesem Fall auch versorgungssichernde Alternative auftut.

In diesem Fall haben wir, stilecht zum Thema Landwirtschaft passend, ein Henne-/Ei-Problem: Sind die Preise so schlecht, weil es Massentierhaltung gibt oder ist Massentierhaltung nötig, weil die Preise so schlecht sind?
Die Wahrheit liegt wie so oft dazwischen und dazwischen funken zusätzlich zumeist gänzlich sinnfreie Agrarsubventionen.

Ich denke aber, dass höhere Preise im Laden dazu führen, dass weniger Fleisch konsumiert wird, denn den Endverbraucher subventioniert bekanntlich niemand. Wird im Einzelhandel weniger Fleisch verkauft, muss auch weniger Fleisch von Landwirten eingekauft werden. Folglich werden diese weniger produzieren, weil sie es sonst nicht loswerden.
Das ist erst einmal _komplett unabhängig_ davon, wo genau das Geld landet, dass der Endverbraucher mehr ausgeben muss. Idealerweise würde es natürlich gerecht verteilt werden und ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil  zweckgebunden in Maßnahmen für Umwelt- und Tierschutz fließen.

Ich kenne übrigens auch Landwirte; mit einigen davon bin ich noch nicht einmal verwandt. Arm ist als solcher niemand, da der Übergang von "läuft ganz gut" und "kann als Landwirt nicht weiter machen" radikal ist und zumeist ohne Zwischenschritte stattfindet.

Andere Ansatzpunkte gibt es daher meines Erachtens nicht. Bisher zahlt der Verbraucher wenig, der Landwirt erhält wenig, der Handel verdient gut und die Landwirte holen sich die fehlenden Einnahmen über Agrarsubventionen wieder, die wiederum der Verbraucher bezahlt. Diesen Knoten muss man an drei Stellen mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig durchtrennen: Endverbraucherpreise erhöhen, Landwirte besser vergüten und Subventionen streichen.

Das Vieh ist eine Ware und daran wird sich so bald nichts ändern lassen. Aber wie pfleglich eine Ware behandelt wird, hängt unmittelbar mit ihrem Wert zusammen. Und ich garantiere, wenn der Landwirt Fleisch - ich überspitze mal gnadenlos - mit Gold aufgewogen bekommt, aber auch nur in geringen Mengen verkaufen kann, dann schläft das liebe Vieh mit ihm im Haus und wird unter zärtlichen Liedern in den Schlaf gestreichelt. Im Stall schlafen dann die Kinder des Landwirts, damit das Kinderzimmer für die Viecher frei wird.


----------



## Albatros1 (3. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur mehr Geld bringt wenig, wenn es nicht mit politischen Regularien verbunden ist. Aber diese kann man überhaupt nur durchbekommen, wenn sich eine existenz- und in diesem Fall auch versorgungssichernde Alternative auftut.
> 
> In diesem Fall haben wir, stilecht zum Thema Landwirtschaft passend, ein Henne-/Ei-Problem: Sind die Preise so schlecht, weil es Massentierhaltung gibt oder ist Massentierhaltung nötig, weil die Preise so schlecht sind?
> Die Wahrheit liegt wie so oft dazwischen und dazwischen funken zusätzlich zumeist gänzlich sinnfreie Agrarsubventionen.
> ...


Ich glaube, der Ansatz liegt beim Tierschutz. Dieser muß drastisch verstärkt werden, die Strafen deutlich spürbar und sollten bis zur Betriebsschließung gehen. Da drücken bisher die Bauern, die Tierärzte, der Staat beide Augen zu.
Das Fleisch wird dadurch teurer. Nur wird keiner etwas in diese Richtung unternehmen ohne daß man ihm Geld bietet. Nicht nur das Geld für diese Maßnahmen sondern zusätzlichen Gewinn. So kann das nichts werden.
Wer gibt einem Klempner der wenig verdient zusätzliches Geld damit er bei den Gasleitungen gut arbeitet? Das wird einfach vorausgesetzt.
Bei Bauern muß das genau so laufen.
Auch ist unser Fleisch nicht so billig wie es scheint. Der Steuerzahler und andere legt ordentlich über Subventionen drauf. Es wird eben immer nur öffentlich, was bekommt ein Bauer pro kg. Nicht was er zusätzlich an anderen Zahlungen erhält. Auch Sonderrechte wie Bundeswehr, illegal Diesel........Subventionsbetrug usw.
Informationen aus erster Hand die nicht öffentl. sind waren da sehr deutlich. Ich rede von Behörden.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Januar 2021)

Mit persönlich ist Tierschutz eigentlich vollkommen egal und ich wäre auch nur soweit dazu bereit ihn mitzufinanzieren wie er auch für den Menschen dienlich ist.
Was aber so betrachtet auch relativ weit ist, wenn wir Klimaschäden und Krankheiten betrachten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Unmut grundsätzlich nachvollziehen, allerdings sind diese Aktionen tatsächlich nicht 100%ig vergleichbar.
> 
> Ordnungsrechtlich betrachtet:
> Die Landwirte haben ihren Protest auf eine Verkehrsbehinderung beschränkt, daher wurden folgerichtig die Kennzeichen der an der Verkehrsbehinderung beteiligten Fahrzeuge notiert, anhand derer eine Feststellung der haftenden natürlichen Personen möglich ist.
> Es gab es meines Wissens keine Versuche, sich Zutritt zu gesperrten Betriebsbereichen zu verschaffen, von Bauern mit Mistgabeln auf dem Dach von Aldi wurde auch nicht berichtet und es hat sich auch niemand an die Türen gekettet.



Ein Supermarktparkplatz mit Schranke und Heckeneinfassung ist besser abgegrenzt, als manch Tagebau und ein Teil der Proteste wurde dort abgehalten. Desweiteren fanden die Verkehrsblockaden im öffentlichen Raum über ettliche Stunden statt, teilweise mit Ankündigung, und es gab keinen einzigen Räumungsversuch oder auch nur eine Personalienfeststellung. Als A49-Gegner Verkehrsblockden gab, wurden sie mitgenommen und in U-Haft gesteckt.



> Auch dürfte die Zahl der Landwirte mit Kleidung der Modelinie "ACAB" signifikant geringer sein, was sicherlich zu einer weniger auf Konflikt mit der Ordnungsmacht ausgelegten Stimmung beigetragen hat.



Achso, die ganze Gewalt im Amt geht nur von der Sittenpolizei aus, der der Kleidungsstil nicht passt?



> Politisch gesprochen:
> Das Anliegen von Umweltaktivisten ist zweifelsohne wichtig, jedoch für die Meisten abstrakt. Die Forderung der Landwirte ist spezifisch



Ja: "WIR WOLLEN GELD". Wie originell.



> das Problem für jedermann nachvollziehbar und auf die Produktion von Lebensmitteln möchte niemand verzichten.



Weswegen eine Blockade des Lebensmittelhandels wohl ungleich schwerer wiegt als eine Verlangsamung des ohnehin durch große Halden gepufferten Kohleabbaus.



> Einsatzorganisatorisch betrachtet:
> Ein Umweltaktivist lässt sich viel einfacher aus dem Weg tragen als ein Traktor.



Aber auch viel leichter beschlagnahmen. Desweiteren wurden Fahrzeuge (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Taucherbrillen) schon hochrichterlich als Mordwerkzeuge deklariert, ihr mitführen auch nur in der Nähe einer Protestveranstaltung rechtfertigt erfordert also, laut Freund und Helfer, polizeiliche Maßnahmen, um die öffentliche Sicherheit zu retten.
Also - im Falle von Linken. Nur im Falle von Linken, versteht sich. Bei landwirtschaftlichen Verbindungen tut sich gar nichts.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die Discounter da mal anständige Preise zahlen würden an die Bauern gebe es das Problem gar nicht.
> Das lässt sich also recht schnell lösen.



Willkommen in der Marktwirtschaft. Die bäuerliche Lobbyvereine in den letzten drei Jahrzehnten mit andauerndem Kampf gegen jegliche Regulierung und Einmischung durchgesetzt haben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumal es indirekt ja auch Umweltprobleme löst: Wenn Fleisch teurer wird, wird es weniger gekauft und muss gleichzeitig eine Qualität haben, die den Aufpreis rechtfertigt. Das passt mit Massentierhaltung für Billigfleisch nur sehr bedingt zusammen.



Die Bauern (oder zumindest die großen Organisationen sowie die öffentlichen Sprecher - ich weiß sehr wohl, dass es einige gibt, die anders denken und möglicherweise könnte das aufgrund der vielen kleinen Höfe sogar die zahlenmäßige Mehrheit sein) wollen aber nicht, dass weniger gekauft wird. Im Gegenteil. Das aktuelle Problem ist, dass viel zu wenig gekauft wird.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bauern (oder zumindest die großen Organisationen sowie die öffentlichen Sprecher - ich weiß sehr wohl, dass es einige gibt, die anders denken und möglicherweise könnte das aufgrund der vielen kleinen Höfe sogar die zahlenmäßige Mehrheit sein) wollen aber nicht, dass weniger gekauft wird. Im Gegenteil. Das aktuelle Problem ist, dass viel zu wenig gekauft wird.


Nein, das Poblem ist, dass zu viel produziert wird. Und damit sind wir wieder beim Kapitel der Überproduktion und gänzlich das Ziel verfehlender Subventionen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2021)

Für die Überproduktion sind die Bauern selbst verantwortlich und sie arbeiten fleißig daran, diesen Fehler noch weiter auszubauen. Protestieren tun sie dagegen, dass ihnen der Überfluss nicht vergoldet wird. Maßnahmen, die zu einer Produktionsreduktion führen würden, werden dagegen vehement abgelehnt.
=> Die Bauern wollen nicht, dass weniger, sondern das mehr gekauft wird.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Überproduktion sind die Bauern selbst verantwortlich und sie arbeiten fleißig daran, diesen Fehler noch weiter auszubauen. Protestieren tun sie dagegen, dass ihnen der Überfluss nicht vergoldet wird. Maßnahmen, die zu einer Produktionsreduktion führen würden, werden dagegen vehement abgelehnt.
> => Die Bauern wollen nicht, dass weniger, sondern das mehr gekauft wird.


Die Politik hielt es nach den Hungerjahren und angeregt durch das Wirtschaftswunder für eine gute Idee, ein Versorgungsüberflußsystem zu etablieren. Das war zu dem Zeitpunkt auch gar keine sooo dumme Idee, nur wurde wie so oft der passende Moment verpasst, die Sache zu beenden. Gerufene Geister und so ...

Sicherlich haben die Landwirte das opportunistisch angenommen. Ebenso wie der Lebenshandel opportunistisch die Gelegenheit ergriffen hat, aufgrund des Überangebots die Einkaufspreise zu drücken. Und ebenso, wie sich der Verbraucher opportunistisch an (im internationalen Vergleich geradezu lächerlich) geringe Preise für Grundnahrungsmittel gewöhnt hat.

Landwirte tragen zwar eine Mitschuld am Preisverfall, aber die Wenigsten haben ein grundlegendes Interesse daran, in Masse billig zu produzieren. Sie würden beispielsweise liebend gerne ihren Milchviehbestand sukzessive halbieren, wenn der Ankaufspreis für Milch sich sukzessive verdoppeln würde. Die ganze Viecherei macht nämlich Arbeit, was pauschal auf Landwirte eindreschende Revolutionäre gerne übersehen.

Ja, mag sich da Mancher fragen, aber warum verknappen sie dann nicht einfach von sich aus das Angebot? - Ganz einfach: Weil sie das schon erfolglos versucht haben. Hektoliterweise wurde produzierte Milch vernichtet, und was ist passiert? - Die verarbeitende Industrie und der Lebensmittelhandel haben sich die Milch von Großbetrieben geholt, die eben doch keinerlei Problem damit haben, billig in Masse zu produzieren und über die Masse auf ihren Gewinn kommen. Die stehen aber auch nicht mit ihren Traktoren vor einem Aldi-Großlager, sondern mit dem schwarzen Koffer in der Konzernzentrale von Aldi und in Berliner Abgeordnetenbüros.

Und nun muss man sich fragen, was man will: Alle Landwirte in einen Topf werfen, die Sache sich nach "marktwirtschaftlichen Kriterien" selbst klären lassen, was de facto in ein Massensterben der kleine und mittleren landwirtschaftlichen Betriebe und ein weiteres Erstarken der Großbetriebe mündet? Oder es vielleicht doch so versuchen, wie zuvor von mir angeregt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2021)

Quatsch. Die aktuellen Überkapazitäten wurden doch nicht kurz nach irgendwelchen Hungerjahren aufgebaut. Die sind zum Teil erst 10-20 Jahre alt und entstanden, weil dank der Industriebauernlobby praktisch kein anderer in der EU so günstig Massen an Fleisch produzieren kann und weil man es als Zukunftskonzept betrachtet hat, große Mengen von Milchprodukten 10000 km vom (chinesischen) Verbraucher zu produzieren. Die Butterberge der 80er haben dafür nur die (un)regulatorsiche Grundlage geschaffen. Statt diese zu beseitigen, in dem man die staatliche Regulierung genutzt hätte um die Produktion zugunsten von Tieren und Umwelt auf ein sinnvolles Maß zurückzufahren, hat man halt gemäß Bauernforderung die Steuergelder ab sofort direkt verschenkt und den freien Markt geöffnet. Und jetzt sind alle schockiert, dass auf einmal ein freier Markt herrscht und das Großunternehmen da einen Vorteil haben. Aber anstatt sich dafür einzusetzen, dass die Bedingungen so geändert werden, dass dem nicht mehr so ist, wird wieder nur nach mehr Geld geschrien...
Und zu deinem Vorschlag: Wenn wir jetzt schon zuviel Fleisch haben und die Produktion nicht gesenkt wird, glaubst du dann ernsthaft das pauschal teureres Fleisch, das weniger gekauft wird, die Großproduzenten zum Umdenken bringt??

Aber das ist hier eigentlich alles Offtopic. Ich wollte nur ansprechen, dass Bauern offensichtlich protestieren und blockieren dürfen, wie und wen sie wollen, ohne dass die Polizei etwas unternimmt, während Antifaschisten und Umweltaktivisten schon für weitaus weniger kurz- oder längerfristiger Freiheitsentzug, Führungszeugniseinträge und köperliche Verletzungen davontragen.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das ist hier eigentlich alles Offtopic. Ich wollte nur ansprechen, dass Bauern offensichtlich protestieren und blockieren dürfen, wie und wen sie wollen, ohne dass die Polizei etwas unternimmt, während Antifaschisten und Umweltaktivisten schon für weitaus weniger kurz- oder längerfristiger Freiheitsentzug, Führungszeugniseinträge und köperliche Verletzungen davontragen.


Und da ich in dem Punkt mit dir einer Ansicht bin, lasse ich das Agrar-Thema jetzt auch ruhen, obwohl ich da nach wie vor nicht mit dir übereinstimme.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2021)

Und da kommen wir doch gleich wieder zum Thema zurück.
Ähnlich wie vor ein paar Wochen in Berlin haben nun in Washington Rechtsextremisten das Parlament gestürmt.









						Kapitol
					

Kapitol




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Edit:
Es stellt sich dabei neben der Frage ob zu wenig personelle Sicherheit vorhanden war, auch die nach der technischen Sicherheit.

Denn offenbar konnten die Kriminellen durch die Fenster eindringen, wo doch eigentlich zu erwarten wäre, dass dort bei einem wichtigen Regierungsgebäude Panzerglas verwendet wird. Da wurde wohl wie beim Grünen Gewölbe offensichtlich wieder an der falschen Stelle gespart. Zumal dort vorher sich die Verantwortlichen sehr überzeugt gezeigt haben von der Sicherheitstechnik:








						"Das Grüne Gewölbe ist gesichert wie Fort Knox, aber die Alarmsysteme sind unsichtbar" - WELT
					

Martin Roth, Chef der Staatlichen Kunstsammlungen Dresden, über bewaffnetes Personal und die Sicherheit an deutschen Museen




					www.welt.de
				




Da ist auch die Frage, ob Kubicki wirklich Ahnung von der Sicherheit im Gebäude des Bundestages hat oder nur glaubt es wäre sicher:


> Bundestagsvizepräsident Wolfgang Kubicki von der FDP sagte der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung", ein vergleichbarer Angriff wie in Washington wäre wegen der Schutzmechanismen des Bundestages hier nicht möglich.



Mittlerweile ist nun auch ein Polizist verstorben und der Chef der Kaptitols-Polizei zurückgetreten.








						USA
					

USA




					www.tagesschau.de
				





Edit2:








						Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
					

Alle Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Politik, Wirtschaft, Sport, Kultur, Polizei-Meldungen von NDR 1 Radio MV, dem Nordmagazin und NDR MV Live.




					www.ndr.de
				




Wäre schon deutlich eher nötig gewesen.

Edit3:

Geht es nach einem aktuellen Referenten-Entwurf, braucht es demnächst für die Ausstellung eines Europäischen Haftbefehls (EHB) keinen richterliche Beschluss mehr. Also wieder so, wie es vor einer Entscheidung des EuGH war.








						Weisungsrecht für StA: Kritik an BMJV-Plänen
					

Das BMJV hat einen der das Weisungsrecht der Justizministerien gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaften einschränkt. Die Verbände reagieren unterschiedlich.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2021)

Hans-Georg Maaßen welcher vor kurzem zur Rechten Anwaltskanzlei Höcker gewechselt ist, verrät nun seine eigene ehemalige Behörde. (Siehe auch diesem Beitrag unter Edit4) 
Die Kanzlei versucht aktuell dem Verfassungsschutz eine Überwachung der rechtsextremen AfD und öffentliche Berichte über die Einstufung als Verdachtsfall zu verbieten.








						AfD
					

AfD




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						VG Köln: AfD klagt gegen den Verfassungsschutz
					

Klagen eingereicht: Die AfD will der Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz entgehen und das deshalb gerichtlich verhindern lassen.




					www.lto.de
				




Der rechtsextreme Flügel ist vor allem in den ostdeutschen Bundesländern stark. Dies hat auch Einfluss auf die Beobachtung der dortigen AfD-Landesverbände. In Brandenburg gilt die AfD seit Juni 2020 als Verdachtsfall, in Thüringen hatte man die gleiche Einschätzung bereits im März 2020 vorgenommen. In Sachsen-Anhalt ist die Sachlage kompliziert: Auch hier schaut der Verfassungsschutz längst genauer hin, darf darüber aber aufgrund der Gesetzeslage erst dann die Öffentlichkeit informieren, wenn eine "*erwiesene verfassungsfeindliche Bestrebung*" belegt ist, das heißt, wenn die AfD nach Einschätzung des Geheimdienstes zweifelsfrei als Verfassungsfeind gilt. Auch der Inlandsgeheimdienst in Sachsen soll nun erkannt haben, dass die Sachlage im Freistaat ähnlich wie in den Nachbarländern liegt. Ähnlich wie Sachsen-Anhalt darf der Freistaat erst darüber informieren, wenn die Rechtsaußenpartei als "*erwiesen verfassungsfeindlich*" gilt.





						Sachsen will AfD zum Verdachtsfall erklären (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Nach Brandenburg und Thüringen dürfte Sachsen das nächste Bundesland werden, in dem die AfD offiziell zum Beobachtungsfall erklärt wird. Dass die Entscheidung so spät fällt, wirft Fragen auf.




					www.neues-deutschland.de
				



(schon vom 09.12.2020)

In Brandenburg wurde der dortige Landesverband der AfD bereits als rechtsextrem eingestuft und wird vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.








						AfD klagt gegen Beobachtung durch Verfassungsschutz
					

In Brandenburg beobachtet der Verfassungsschutz die AfD. Diese will das nicht hinnehmen und hat nun Klagen eingereicht.




					www.lto.de
				




Der der Rechtsextremist und frühere brandenburgische AfD-Vorsitzende Kalbitz klagt immer noch gegen seinen Ausschluss aus der AfD. Kalbitz gehört zum rechtsextremen Flügel. Im Eilverfahren ist er bisher in allen Instanzen gescheitert, das Hauptverfahren läuft vor dem Berliner Kammergericht (OLG) weiter. Ein juristischer Vertreter von Kalbitz im Eilverfahren sei sich sicher, dass die Frage der AfD-Parteimitgliedschaft von Kalbitz schlussendlich vom Bundesgerichtshof entschieden werde.  [siehe rbb24.de ]
Kalbitz will unbedingt wieder in die AfD eintreten und die verfassungsfeindlichen Bestrebungen als Fraktionsvorsitzender in Brandenburg weiterführen. Notfalls durch einen Austausch des Bundesvorstandes.


> _ Die Ansage von Kalbitz ist klar. Er scheint bereits an die Neuwahlen des Bundesvorstandes Ende des Jahres zu denken. Aus seinem "Flügel"-Umfeld heißt es: Wenn das Gericht in letzter Instanz gegen Kalbitz entscheide, müsse für seine Rückkehr eben der Bundesvorstand "ausgetauscht" werden. Das habe schließlich bei Frauke Petry und Bernd Lucke auch schon geklappt._











						Gericht verhandelt über AfD-Mitgliedschaft von Kalbitz
					

Andreas Kalbitz kämpft weiter um seine AfD-Mitgliedschaft. Mit Sorge blickt die Partei auch auf nächste Woche. Von Martin Schmidt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Der Flügel und die JA werden auch in dem brandenburgischen Landesverfassungsschutzbericht  von 2019 erwähnt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Quelle:  VSB_2019_Pressefassung, S. 5
Übersicht: https://mik.brandenburg.de/mik/de/start/service/presse/~07-09-2020-verfassungsschutzbericht-2019
Direkt-Link: https://mik.brandenburg.de/sixcms/media.php/9/VSB_2019_Pressefassung.pdf

Für den Fall das die Links irgendwann mal nicht mehr gehen, sind die beiden auch hier zum Download als PDF zu finden:


----------



## DAU_0815 (23. Januar 2021)

Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob ich brüllend lachen, resigniert mit dem Kopf schütteln soll, oder ob wirklich jedem so dämlich ist, und meint, dass wir diese Geschichte glauben. Unfassbar, und das war ein Ausbilder. Was hat der mit seinen Auszubildenden gemacht?

_"... Ein Ausbilder der Bundeswehr hatte in Erddepots Waffen und Sprengstoff vergraben. Vor dem Landgericht Leipzig erklärt der Mann nun, er habe nur »Engpässe bei Munition und Ausrüstung« vermeiden wollen.  ..."_








						Bundeswehr - Prozess gegen KSK-Ausbilder: Der Elitesoldat und sein geheimes Waffenlager
					

Ein Ausbilder der Bundeswehr hatte in Erddepots Waffen und Sprengstoff vergraben. Vor dem Landgericht Leipzig erklärt der Mann nun, er habe nur »Engpässe bei Munition und Ausrüstung« vermeiden wollen.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Mahoy (23. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob ich brüllend lachen, resigniert mit dem Kopf schütteln soll, oder ob wirklich jedem so dämlich ist, und meint, dass wir diese Geschichte glauben. Unfassbar, und das war ein Ausbilder. Was hat der mit seinen Auszubildenden gemacht?
> 
> _"... Ein Ausbilder der Bundeswehr hatte in Erddepots Waffen und Sprengstoff vergraben. Vor dem Landgericht Leipzig erklärt der Mann nun, er habe nur »Engpässe bei Munition und Ausrüstung« vermeiden wollen.  ..."_
> 
> ...


Da in seinem Fundus auch NS-Devotionalien gefunden wurden, frage ich mich, welchem Engpass er wohl damit vorbeugen wollte ... 

Mal wieder ernsthaft: Es fehlt ja bei der Truppe gerne mal in Ausrüstung oder Ersatzteilen und zuweilen auch an sehr banalen Kleinigkeiten des täglichen Bedarfs, wenn die Beschaffer am Standort gepennt haben.
Engpässe bei Kleinwaffen und Munition habe ich allerdings in meinen Dienstjahren niemals feststellen können.

Kann natürlich sein, dass das bei den KSK anders ist. Die kriegen ja nüscht, wie wir jetzt wissen. Sogar die Sturmmasken (und evtl. das Stroh) für die Gemeinschaftsduschen müssen sie vermutlich privat organisieren ...


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2021)

Wie das halt so ist. Vor allem ist ja auch interessant, was für eine Panik die AfD aktuell hat.



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/afd-verfassungsschutz-klage-hochstufung-verdachtsfall-beobachtung-rechtsextremismus-fluegel-hoecker-vg-koeln/ schrieb:
			
		

> Der Partei drohten "unzumutbare Nachteile", wie etwa der Verlust von Mitgliedern. "Insbesondere solchen, die im öffentlichen Dienst beschäftigt sind". Außerdem drohe der Rückgang von Wählerstimmen sowie ein Rückgang der finanziellen Mittel aus Beiträgen, Spenden und staatlicher Parteienfinanzierung.











						VG Köln: AfD klagt gegen den Verfassungsschutz
					

Klagen eingereicht: Die AfD will der Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz entgehen und das deshalb gerichtlich verhindern lassen.




					www.lto.de
				




Dabei hätte sie die Einstufung als rechtsextremistische Partei lange verhindern können, indem sie deutlich mehr Rechsextremisten als nur Kalbitz ausgeschlossen hätte. Also Höcke und seinen braunen Flügel im Ganzen.
Die AfD ist jetzt schließlich seit 2 Jahren als Prüffall eingestuft, was durchaus als eine Art Bewährungszeit zu sehen ist.

Sie kann halt nur eines sein, eine rechtsextremistische Partei mit Rechtsextremisten oder eine bürgerliche Partei wo auch Angestellte des öffentlichen Dienstes und Beamte Mitglieder sein können.

Denn für den öffentlichen Dienst ist die Rechtslage eindeutig:
Eine Mitgliedschaft in einer extremistischen Vereinigung ist anzugeben und nicht mit dem Dienstverhältnis vereinbar.



			
				https://www.justiz.sachsen.de/download/Verfassungstreue.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund dieser Belehrung erkläre ich hiermit ausdrücklich, dass ich die vorstehenden Grundsätze
> der freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung im Sinne des Grundgesetzes bejahe und dass
> ich bereit bin, mich jederzeit durch mein gesamtes Verhalten zu ihnen zu bekennen und für ihre
> Erhaltung einzutreten.
> ...



Bisher sind da u.a. Parteien wie die NPD, Der 3. Weg oder DIE RECHTE gelistet. Aber auch Vereinigungen wie "FLÜGEL" oder "PEGIDA".



			https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVV_108268/true?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
		



_________________

Das Gebaren der AfD auch in der Hinsicht interessant, dass bei der Abschaltung von Parler aus der rechten Ecke groß getönt wurde man müsse (wegen falsch verstandener Meinungsfreiheit) alles sagen dürfen, egal wie Menschenverachtend oder Falsch und Verleumdend oder Volksverhetzend es ist.
Aber wenn es sie selbst betrifft und ihnen nicht passt soll am besten gar nicht berichtet werden, selbst wenn es die Wahrheit ist.

Da merkt man mal wieder wie viel "Meinungsfreiheit" noch da ist, wenn Faschisten an die Macht kommen.
Und auch für die Pressefreiheit sieht es nicht besser aus.


*Edit1:*









						Querdenker-Demo: BayVGH kritisiert Urteil des AG Weimar
					

Anlässlich einer Querdenkerdemo äußert sich der BayVGH zu dem viel diskutierten Urteil aus Weimar, das die Coronamaßnahmen als verfassungswidrig bewertete.




					www.lto.de
				




Offensichtlich zählt auch der in diesem Fall zuständige Richter am Amtsgericht Weimar zu den Querdenkern.



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/bayvgh-10cs21249-ag-weimar-6owi523js20251820-corona-manahmen-regeln-kontaktbeschraenkungen-lockdown-verfassungswidrig-verfassungsgemae-rechtsprechung-einzelentscheidung/ schrieb:
			
		

> In Weimar stand ein Mann vor Gericht, der im April 2020 in Thüringen gegen die dortigen Corona-Regeln verstoßen hatte. Auch solche Verfahren sind mittlerweile nichts Neues mehr; doch dann sprach das AG den Mann frei - und zwar mit der Begründung, dass die Lockdown-Regelungen mit Kontaktverbot verfassungswidrig seien. Es habe im Frühjahr 2020 kein Gesundheitsnotstand geherrscht, in Thüringen nicht und auch sonst nirgends. Die Lockdown-Maßnahmen seien, so das AG Weimar, eine "katastrophale politische Fehlentscheidung mit dramatischen Konsequenzen" gewesen. Der Staat habe sich dabei auf "falsche Annahmen" gestützt, Eindeutiges falsch interpretiert und durch die verhängten Maßnahmen gegen die Menschenwürde verstoßen.



Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft bei diesem grob rechtsfehlerhaften Urteil rechtzeitig Rechtsmittel eingelegt hat und die Personalauswahl am Landgericht besser getroffen wurde.

>> Ergänzung: Laut Focus ist das Urteil vom 11.01.2021 noch nicht rechtskräftig und die Staatsanwaltschaft will das Urteil aufheben lassen. Auch Details zum ursprünglichen Fall sind hier zu finden. Der zu beurteilende Sachverhalt stellte lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit mit einem angedrohten Bußgeld in Höhe von 200 Euro dar.








						Spektakuläres Corona-Urteil: Richter nennt Lockdown katastrophale Fehlentscheidung - und spricht Regelbrecher frei
					

Das Amtsgericht Weimar hat einen Mann freigesprochen, der im April 2020 gegen die Corona-Regeln verstoßen hatte. FOCUS Online liegt das hochbrisante Urteil vor. Es stuft das staatlich angeordnete allgemeine Kontaktverbot als verfassungswidrigern Tabubruch ein - und stellt damit die gesamte...




					www.focus.de
				




Urteil vom 11.01.2021 - 6 OWi - 523 Js 202518/20 im Volltext: https://openjur.de/u/2316798.html
<<

Wie gesagt, hoffen wir am LG sieht es mit den Richtern besser aus.
Denn bei der hohen Quote an Rechtsextremisten und Querdenkern in Ostdeutschland sollte man da schon sehr drauf achten, wen man solche Entscheidungen treffen lässt. Schließlich leiden an den Folgen der dadurch verursachen Coronainfektionen auch alle anderen.









						Viel Corona, viel AfD: Alles Zufall?
					

Der Süden der früheren DDR fällt gerade bundesweit auf. Hier liegen viele Landkreise mit  überdurchschnittlicher Corona-Inzidenz – und überdurchschnittlichen AfD-Anteilen. Forscher warnen vor voreiligen Schlüssen, sehen aber eine „Korrelation“ – die sie jetzt untersuchen wollen.




					www.rnd.de
				




*Update zu Edit1* (26.01.2020):


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/presseschau/p/presseschau-2021-01-26-afd-beobachtung-influencer-gesetz-bea-fristwahrung/ schrieb:
			
		

> _focus.de (Göran Schattauer) _hat aufgedeckt, dass der Weimarer Amtsrichter Matthias Guericke, dessen Urteil zur angeblichen Verfassungswidrigkeit der Thüringer Corona-Verordnung bundesweit für Furore sorgte, im Privatleben ein engagierter Maskengegner ist. Bereits zweimal habe Guericke erfolglos beim Thüringer Oberverwaltungsgericht Eilanträge gestellt.
> 
> In einem separaten Kommentar schreibt _Göran Schattauer (focus.de)_: "Nach allen bislang bekannten Fakten zum Fall des Amtsrichters Matthias Guericke muss man konstatieren, dass der von ihm beschlossene Freispruch eines Corona-Regelbrechers einen üblen Beigeschmack hat – mindestens. Schließlich befand (und befindet) sich der Richter in einer persönlichen juristischen Auseinandersetzung zum exakt gleichen Thema."


Auch seine privaten Klagen hat Matthias Guericke mit den gleichen absurden Corona-Leugner-Verschwörungstheorien begründet wie das Urteil, wie die Zitate aus den zwei Verfahren vor dem OVG Weimar zeigen.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Erfurt will den Corona-Freispruch durch Amtsrichter Guericke nicht akzeptieren und hat Antrag auf Zulassung einer Rechtsbeschwerde eingereicht. Die „Bild“-Zeitung zitierte Behördensprecher Hannes Grünseisen am vergangenen Freitag mit dem Satz: „Das Urteil ist falsch, schlägt hohe Wellen und sollte schnell geradegerückt werden.“

*Edit2:*
Vor dem Amtsgericht Weimar ist aktuell auch ein Polizist angeklagt. Dort muss sich der Polizist wegen des Vorwurfes der Bestechlichkeit und des Verrats von Dienstgeheimnissen verantworten. Er soll einer jungen Frau interne Polizeidaten weitergeleitet, Informationen über Haftbefehle gegeben, Bilder von Überwachungskameras sowie "Dickpics" von sich geschickt haben und sexuelle Handlungen von ihr im Tausch gegen interne Polizeidaten gefordert haben. Die TAZ berichtet über den Prozess, in dem sich der Angeklagte zu den Tatvorwürfen nicht äußerte. Das Urteil soll in dieser Woche verkündet werden.








						Prozess in Weimar: Rechter Kommissar vor Gericht
					

Ein Polizist aus Weimar steht vor Gericht, unter anderem wegen des Verrats von Dienstgeheimnissen. Einsicht zeigt er nicht.




					taz.de
				




*Edit3* (25.01.2021)*:*
Interessanterweise ist es immer noch verdächtig ruhig, was die Einstufung der AfD als Beobachtungsfall durch das BfV und die Entscheidung zum Eilantrag der AfD vor dem VG Köln angeht.

Lediglich zwei Stuttgarter Zeitungen berichten (identisch), dass der Verfassungsschutz von sich aus auf eine Information der Öffentlichkeit verzichtet. "Mit Blick auf das laufende Verfahren und aus Respekt vor dem Gericht äußern wir uns in dieser Angelegenheit nicht öffentlich", soll eine Sprecherin des Bundesamtes für Verfassungsschutz am Montag gesagt haben.









						AfD im Visier:: Geheimdienst wird vorerst zur AfD schweigen
					

Nach mehreren Klagen der AfD will der Verfassungsschutz sich nicht dazu äußern, ob er die Partei unter Gesamtbeobachtung stellt. Der Fall ist politisch heikel.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de
				











						AfD im Visier:: Geheimdienst wird vorerst zur AfD schweigen
					

Nach mehreren Klagen der AfD will der Verfassungsschutz sich nicht dazu äußern, ob er die Partei unter Gesamtbeobachtung stellt. Der Fall ist politisch heikel.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de
				




*Update zu Edit3* (25.01.2021)*:*
Nach einem aktuellen Bericht des Stern gab es heute keinen Beschluss des VG Köln:


> Das Verwaltungsgericht hatte für diesen Montag eine Zwischenentscheidung in Aussicht gestellt, einen sogenannten Hängebeschluss. Dies ist eine vorläufige Entscheidung, die besonders kurzfristig ergehen kann. Am Nachmittag teilte ein Gerichtssprecher jedoch mit, dass am Montag kein Beschluss mehr gefasst werde.



Auf die Frage, ob es angesichts der im September anstehenden Bundestagswahl richtig sei, für Januar ein neues Gutachten zur AfD anzukündigen, sagte der aktuelle BfV-Präsiden Haldenwang Mitte Dezember 2020 in einem Interview mit der Deutschen Presse-Agentur: "Unser gesetzlicher Auftrag ist auch, die Bevölkerung über verfassungsfeindliche Bestrebungen zu informieren." Auch im Vorfeld einer Wahl müsse seine Behörde "die Öffentlichkeit informieren dürfen, wenn wir verfassungsfeindliche Bestrebungen jeglicher Art wahrnehmen".






						Extremismus
					






					www.stern.de
				




*2. Update zu Edit 3* (26.01.2021):
Die AfD ist mit ihrem Antrag vor dem VG Köln teilweise gescheitert. Der Verfassungsschutz darf (vorerst) weiterhin die Anzahl der Flügelmitglieder nennen. Die Interessenabwägung zulasten der AfD wurde damit begründet, dass diese Zahl bereits früher an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt sei, so stehe sie u.a. im Verfassungsschutzbericht (2019) des Bundes (S. 84). Die Aufnahme der Zahl in den Verfassungsschutzbericht 2019 sei zudem erfolglos von der AfD juristisch angegriffen worden, so das Gericht.








						VG: BfV darf Mitgliederzahl des 'AfD-Flügels' benennen
					

Das VG Köln lehnt den Antrag der AfD auf einen Zwischenbeschluss ab, der dem BfV die Bekanntgabe der Mitgliederzahl des 'Flügels' untersagen sollte.




					www.lto.de
				



https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...schutz-a-67284c22-fc6b-492f-81fa-9f6da5ad1462
*3. Update zu Edit3* (28.01.2021):
Auch bei der zweiten Forderung konnte die AfD das Gericht nicht überzeugen. Im Gegenteil, das LG Köln hat klar gemacht, dass es zur Aufgabe des BfV gehört die Öffentlichkeit vor verfassungsfeindlichen Bestrebungen zu warnen.
Das BfV selbst hat zugesagt bis zu einer endgültigen Entscheidung des Gerichtes keine Mandatsträger zu überwachen und selbst keine Beobachtung öffentlich zu machen. Also klassische konspirative Geheimdienstarbeit.








						Klage gegen Verfassungsschutz: AfD kassiert vor Gericht weitere Niederlage
					

Die AfD will verhindern, dass der Verfassungsschutz die Partei zum »Verdachtsfall« erhebt. Eine Regelung, die den Schritt vorerst verhindert, lehnte ein Gericht nun ab. Allerdings machte das Amt Zugeständnisse.




					www.spiegel.de
				




*Edit4 *(25.01.2021)*:*
Auf einer von heute von Phoenix übertragenen Regierungs-Pressekonferrenz wurde die Frage gestellt, in wie weit der ehemalige Verfassungsschutzpräsident Hans-Georg Maaßen , bzw. seine Kanzlei die AfD in solchen Verfahren vertreten darf.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1353687114060357633

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf der PK könnte dazu jedoch keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Dies ist insofern brisant, da sich Maaßen wenn er internes Material im Prozess verwendet, des Geheimnis- oder Landesverrates (u.a. §353b, § 94, § 95 StGB) strafbar machen könnte.

*Update zu Edit4* (26.01.2021):
Die Anfrage zu H.G. Maaßen in der PK hat in der Anwaltschaft für große Aufregung gesorgt. Mittlerweile soll Maaßen die Zusammenarbeit mit der Kanzlei Höcke gekündigt haben. Allerdings prüft nun u.a. die Anwaltskammer seine Tätigkeit berufsrechtlich.









						Maaßen verlässt die Kanzlei Höcker
					

Da die Kanzlei Höcker die AfD in ihrem Verfahren gegen das BfV vertritt, beendet dessen Ex-Präsident Maaßen seine Beratungstätigkeit für die Kanzlei.




					www.lto.de
				




In diesem Artikel werden mögliche Folgen eines Rechtsverstoßes für die Beteiligten erörtert:








						Gegen Verfassungsschutz: Darf Maaßen die AfD vertreten?
					

Darf der ehemalige Präsident des Verfassungsschutzes nun als Anwalt für die AfD gegen den Verfassungsschutz klagen? Und wenn nicht - was dann?




					www.lto.de
				






*Edit5* (26.01.2021)*:*
Der AfD-Landesverband in Sachsen-Anhalt wird nun vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet. Somit ist dort nun auch die "*erwiesene verfassungsfeindliche Bestrebung*" der AfD belegt.









						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2021)

Die AfD will nun den Verfassungsfeind und Rechstextremisten Kalbitz zum Mitglied im Kontrollgremium, welches den Verfassungsschutz beaufsichtigt, ernennen.









						Brandenburg: AfD-Fraktion stellt Kalbitz für Kontrollgremium auf
					

Die Brandenburger AfD-Fraktion stellt bislang kein Mitglied im Gremium, das den Verfassungsschutz beaufsichtigt. Nun soll ausgerechnet der Rechtsextremist Andreas Kalbitz auf den Posten – große Erfolgschancen hat er aber nicht.




					www.spiegel.de
				





_______________


In Berlin wurden nach mehreren Raubdelikten und einem Blitzeinbruch in einem bayrischen Juwelier zwei Männer festgenommen. Dabei handelte es sich brisanterweise um zwei Polizeibeamte. 
Zumindest waren sie standesgemäß nach dem Einbruch in den Juwelier mit einem Blaulicht auf dem Auto geflüchtet.






						Polizei nimmt Kollegen als Räuber fest! - B.Z. – Die Stimme Berlins
					

Als er am vergangenen Dienstag (19. Januar) gerade ein zuvor in Bamberg geraubtes Smartphone verkaufen wollte, schlugen Zivilfahnder der Polizei Berlin am S-Bahnhof Westhafen zu – und nahmen einen 30-jährigen Kollegen fest.




					www.bz-berlin.de
				




Da fragt man sich dann schon was die für massive Geldprobleme gehabt haben müssen um so schnell vom Polizisten zum Mehrfachtäter zu werden. Vor allem hätte man auf Grund der Ausbildung ein deutlich weniger dilettantisches Vorgehen erwartet.
Aber so konnten sie wenigstens schnell erwischt werden.


----------



## DAU_0815 (28. Januar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die AfD will nun den Verfassungsfeind und Rechstextremisten Kalbitz zum Mitglied im Kontrollgremium, welches den Verfassungsschutz beaufsichtigt, ernennen.


Das ist unglaublich ....


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2021)

Zum Glück gibt es ein paar Schritte zwischen "wollen" und "werden", die außerhalb des Einflussbereichs der Armleuchter für Deppen genommen werden müssen. Und selbst unter diesen gibt es ja ein paar mit Restverstand, die das gar nicht mal für eine so gute Idee halten.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2021)

Wie seht ihr das mit einem möglichen  neuen Strafverfahren, wenn es neue Beweise gegen einen ursprünglich freigesprochenen Angeklagten in Tötungsdelikten gibt?








						GroKo: Freispruch für Mordangeklagte unter Vorbehalt
					

Koalition ist sich einig: Wiederaufnahmeverfahren für rechtskräftig freigesprochene Mordangeklagte soll Gesetz werden.




					www.lto.de
				




Wobei ich da die zulässigen Beweismittel auf neue Auswertungen schon gesicherter Asservate legen würde. Denn der Stand der Technik entwickelt sich einfach weiter, alleine wenn man schon die DNA-Analyse bedenkt in den letzten 20 Jahren. Wenn nach Jahren plötzlich ein komplett neues Beweisstück auftaucht, müsste man sich schon fragen, wo das dann herkommt. Da besteht doch eine gewisse Manipulationsgefahr.
Auch Grundrechtlich aus meiner Sicht ist es einfacher wenn man nur die vorhandenen Asservate zulässt, diese dann schließlich schon im ersten Prozess für eine Verurteilung ausgereicht hätten, wenn die Technik der Forensik weiter gewesen wäre.

Auch Zeugenaussagen würde ich nicht zulassen, da man die Qualität dieser nach Jahren komplett vergessen kann.
Und der Zeuge müsste sich die Frage stellen lassen, warum er nicht schon sich beim "ersten" Prozess als Zeuge gemeldet und seine Aussage gemacht hat.

Das Geständnis des Angeklagten reicht schließlich schon bisher für (neue) eine Anklage aus.



> *§ 362 StPO - Wiederaufnahme zuungunsten des Verurteilten*
> Die Wiederaufnahme eines durch rechtskräftiges Urteil abgeschlossenen Verfahrens zuungunsten des Angeklagten ist zulässig,
> 1.    wenn eine in der Hauptverhandlung zu seinen Gunsten als echt vorgebrachte Urkunde unecht oder verfälscht war;
> 2.    wenn der Zeuge oder Sachverständige sich bei einem zugunsten des Angeklagten abgelegten Zeugnis oder abgegebenen Gutachten einer vorsätzlichen oder fahrlässigen Verletzung der Eidespflicht oder einer vorsätzlichen falschen uneidlichen Aussage schuldig gemacht hat;
> ...



Bei einer Wiederaufnahme zugunsten des Verurteilten sind schon neue Beweismittel zulässig, wobei da keine Einschränkungen hinsichtlich der Art des Beweismittels getroffen werden. Diese schließen da also eue Zeugenaussagen oder das Geständnis des richtigen Täters ein. 



> *§ 359 StPO*
> Die Wiederaufnahme eines durch rechtskräftiges Urteil abgeschlossenen Verfahrens zugunsten des Verurteilten ist zulässig, [...]
> 5.    wenn neue Tatsachen oder Beweismittel beigebracht sind, die allein oder in Verbindung mit den früher erhobenen Beweisen die Freisprechung des Angeklagten oder in Anwendung eines milderen Strafgesetzes eine geringere Bestrafung oder eine wesentlich andere Entscheidung über eine Maßregel der Besserung und Sicherung zu begründen geeignet sind,


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2021)

Ich sehe das auch zwiespältig:

Einerseits kann man nicht abstreiten, dass bestimmte kriminaltechnische Verfahren besser/sicherer werden oder sich Umstände einschneidend ändern können. Dann wäre es dumm, jemanden davonkommen zu lassen, der bei seiner ersten Verhandlung einfach nur geschickt darin war, Spuren zu verschleiern, Zeugen einzuschüchtern oder auch einfach nur unverschämtes Glück hatte; bzw. weil die kriminaltechnischen Mittel noch nicht zur Verfügung standen.

Andererseits gibt es auch Fälle, in denen sich die Staatsanwaltschaft aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen an jemandem festgebissen hat. In solchen Fällen könnte es nun geschehen, dass man einfach alle paar Jubeljahre etwas Neues gegen den "designierten Verdächtigen" ausgräbt und diesem entgegen wirft, in der Hoffnung, dass irgendwann schon etwas kleben bleiben wird.

Wenn das kommt, müssten meiner Ansicht nach die Hürden für eine erneute Anklage erheblich sein und womöglich sogar eine Begutachtung der neuen Hinweise/Beweise durch eine externe/neutrale Stelle erfolgen.

Im Zweifelsfall gilt: Besser, wenn Schuldige davon kommen, als wenn Unschuldige in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2021)

Da könnte man auch festlegen, dass diese wenigen Verfahren nur vor den OLGs (mit möglicher Revision zum BGH) verhandelt werden, mit den entsprechend zuständigen Staatsanwälten an den jeweiligen Gerichten.

Ich habe bisher leider keine Statistik gefunden, wie viele Freisprüche (also Aburteilung statt Verurteilung) es bei Mord so pro Jahr gibt.
*Ergänzung:* Im Jahr 2019 gab es 47 in Frage kommende Freisprüche. (5x bei Mord, 42x bei Totschlag). Details siehe unten.

Aber hier ist eine ganz interessante Statistik zu Neuverurteilung wegen Rückfalls. Wobei man da mal in den Text schauen müsste, ob es sich um das gleiche Delikt handeln musste, oder ob da auch Verurteilungen wegen eines anderen Deliktes dargestellt wurden.
Zumal doch bei einem vorsätzlichen Tötungsdelikt die Leute in der Regel länger als 6 Jahre im Gefängnis sitzen, wie kommt es also, das in dem Zeitraum knapp 30% erneut verurteilt werden?
_Edit: Laut Schaubild 35 auf S. 64 bezieht sich der Zeitraum bei einer Verurteilung zu einer Freiheitsstrafe ohne Bewährung auf den Zeitraum nach der Haftentlassung. _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://www.bmjv.de/SharedDocs/Down...e_Deutschland.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=15 (Seite 68)

*Edit2:*
Wer keine schöne Statistik findet, muss sie halt selbst bauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Datenquelle: https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/S...rafvollzug/strafverfolgung-2100300197004.html
( Excel-Datei: strafverfolgung-2100300197005.xlsx / Tabelle: Tab2_2 )

Im Jahr 2019 wurden 179 Personen wegen Mordes (§211 StGB) abgeurteilt. Dabei gab es 157 Verurteilungen (87,7%) und 5 Freisprüche (2,8%).
Bei Totschlag gab es 332 Verurteilungen (65,7%) und 42 Freisprüche (8,3%).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2021)

In der Form, wie sie da berichtet wird, finde ich die Gesetzesänderung komplett verkehrt. Ermittlungesverfahren können für Unschuldige sehr belastend sein und prinzipiell reicht damit eine Mordanschuldigung und man sieht sich den Rest seines Lebens auf der Anklagebank, ohne irgend einen Ausweg. Eine kleine, aber sehr wichtigen Änderung wäre zwingen nötig: Nur bei Freisprüchen, die mangels Indizien in dubio pro reo ergingen. In einem Mordprozess ein abschließendes Urteil zu fällen, in dem der Todeshergang gar nicht geklärt werden konnte, ist eigentlich nicht möglich. Hier an Stelle eines Freispruchs nur de facto einen unbegrenzten Ermittlungsstop zu verhängen, wäre zumindest moralisch diskutabel.

Rein aufgrund der Praktikabilität wäre ich aber auch dann dagegen, denn das ist eben die Aufhebung der Unschuldsvermutung: Jemand kann nur durch Beweise für endgültig unschuldig befunden werden, nicht bei einer Anschuldigung in Abwesenheit von Beweisen. Und falsche Anschuldigungen sind, wenn erstmal eine Leiche da ist, schnell erhoben. Vor allem im häuslichen Umfeld. Ich glaube nicht, dass bisherige Statistiken eine so viel höhere Dunkelziffer nicht verurteilter Möder gegenüber zu unrecht beschuldigter Nicht-Mörder ausweist, dass man die zusätzliche Belastung letzterer durch den Staatsapparat rechtfertigen könnte. Zumal eins wohl klar ist: Wenn die überlasteten Behörden im ersten Verfahren keinen Schuldbeweis finden konnten, dann stehen die Chancen ziemlich schlecht, dass das später gelingt. Ein Quote von einer Verahrenswiederaufnahme pro 100 fälschlicherweise laufengelassener Mörder wäre schon hoch in Anbetracht des allgemeinen Bearbeitungsstaus und wenn dann in einer von 10 Wiederaufnahmen tatsächlich eine Verurteilung gelingt, wäre ich beeindruckt. Spätestens wenn die paar Restfälle abgearbeitet sind, in denen DNA-Spuren mangels Methoden gar nicht berücksichtigt werden konnten, liegt die Quote an neuen, ausreichenden Beweisen vermutlich eher bei 1:100. Dann kämen also trotz Gesetzesänderung auf einen zusätzlich gefassten Mörder 9999, die weiter frei herumlaufen. Aber von 100000(0) im gleichenden Zeitraum zu unrecht Beschuldigten wären 100000(0) den resultierenden psychischen Belastungen des permanent drohenden Strafverfahrens ausgesetzt.

Und man kann in so einem Szenario ja nicht einmal mit Schutz vor Wiederholungstaten argumentieren: Wer ein zweites Mal ein Mord versuchen oder begehen sollte, dem kann ja schon nach heutiger Rechtsordnung erneut der Prozess gemacht werden. Aufgrund der Verzögerung scheidet auch der Aspekt von Strafen, "Umerziehung", aus, denn wer Jahrzehnte lang unauffällig blieb, hat sich wohl schon gebessert (auch wenn das ausgehend von "Mörder" nicht viel heißt) und genausowenig würde "Abschreckung" resultieren, wenn die Beweislage so dürftig ist. "Wiedergutmachung" scheidet bei Mord sowieso komplett aus, somit würde es sich bei auf diesem Umwege verhängten Strafen nur noch um Rache für eine weit zurückliegende Tat handeln. Meiner Meinung ist das zuwenig, um dafür das Unschuldsprinzip aufzugeben und Unschuldige zu belasten.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Februar 2021)

Das mit dem "in dubio pro reo" bei Mangeln an Beweisen hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Ein rechtskräftiger Freispruch wegen "erwiesener Unschuld" sollte natürlich nicht aufgehoben werden.

Die AfD in Sachsen ist nun endlich Verdachtsfall.








						AfD wird Verdachtsfall für Verfassungsschutz in Sachsen | MDR.DE
					

In mehreren Bundesländern, darunter Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt, wird die AfD schon vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht. Auch in Sachsen wird die Partei jetzt wegen rechtsextremistischer Bestrebungen zum Verdachtsfall.




					www.mdr.de
				




Damit kommt es wohl auf eine schnelle Beobachtung der gesamten  Bundes-AfD durch das BfV gar nicht mehr so an, nachdem nun in allen Bundesländern wo der Flügel stark ist, die Beobachtung durch die Landesämter erfolgt. Also in Thüringen, Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt und Sachsen.

Allerdings kann eine Beobachtung der Flügel-Verbände im Osten auch bei der Beobachtung der Partei im Ganzen helfen:








						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2021)

Sowohl für Mitgliedschaften als auch die Selbstdarstellung wäre eine vollständige Beobachtung noch einmal ein ganz anderer Kaliber. Zwar ist ein großer Teil der problematischen Persönlichkeiten jetzt im Fokus der Behörden (wieviel die bemerken wird sich zeigen müssen...), aber alle AfD-Freunde, die ihre Rechtsextremität leugnen wollen, können sich weiterhin auf den "das sind ja nur ein paar Leute in der Partei" zurückziehen. Afaik ist es auch kein Problem, mit Wohnsitz in Sachsen Mitglied einer Partei im Saarland zu sein. Nur ungewöhnlich - aber AfDler haben dem Klischee nach ja eher Probleme mit dem hinteren Teil von "queerdenken", nicht mit dem vorderen. (Jedenfalls solange er nicht alleine steht  )


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2021)

Man sollte auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass in dieser Trümmertruppe der Unterschied zwischen "quer" und "verquer" bekannt ist.


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (4. Februar 2021)

Ich finde man macht es sich zu leicht jeden der Kritik uebt z.b. bei den Covid Demos ins Rechte Eck zu stellen, am Ende schadet man nur sich selbst. 
Diese Menschen werden alle bei der naechsten Wahl ihre Quittung geben.

Ich ebenso trotz irgendwo in LGBTQIXYZ zu finden, meine naechste Stimme haben die Rechten,
weil sie das kleinere Uebel von allen anderen sind.


----------



## DAU_0815 (4. Februar 2021)

ISchneeWeissI schrieb:


> meine naechste Stimme haben die Rechten,
> weil sie das kleinere Uebel von allen anderen sind.



Das kleinere Übel? Einmal reicht ...

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=R5i9k7s9X_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2021)

ISchneeWeissI schrieb:


> Ich finde man macht es sich zu leicht jeden der Kritik uebt z.b. bei den Covid Demos ins Rechte Eck zu stellen, am Ende schadet man nur sich selbst.
> Diese Menschen werden alle bei der naechsten Wahl ihre Quittung geben.
> 
> Ich ebenso trotz irgendwo in LGBTQIXYZ zu finden, meine naechste Stimme haben die Rechten,
> weil sie das kleinere Uebel von allen anderen sind.


Warum ist es jetzt falsch Rechtswähler in die rechte Ecke zu stellen?

Einen Weltkrieg und Holocaust als das kleinere Übel zu bezeichnen könnte schon strafbar sein, sollte es mMn. auch.

Auf jeden Fall beruhigend, dass diese Leute immer noch zu plumb agieren, als dass sie ihre Absichten verschleiern könnten. Hatte schon Angst, dass sich Leute aus der politischen Mitte verirren aber bei solchen Aussagen kann man doch beruhigt sein. Man bleibt offensichtlich unter seinesgleichen.


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (4. Februar 2021)

Also nein ich war lange Zeit Rot Waehler, auch bei der letzten Wahl aber wie sie jetzt ihre Fratze zeigen wollen sie nur wieder an den Futtertrog und weg aus der Opposition. ich war bis 14.12.20 auch Parteimitglied

Nein aus Deutschland bin ich nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Februar 2021)

ISchneeWeissI schrieb:


> Also nein ich war lange Zeit Rot Waehler, auch bei der letzten Wahl aber wie sie jetzt ihre Fratze zeigen wollen sie nur wieder an den Futtertrog und weg aus der Opposition. ich war bis 14.12.20 auch Parteimitglied
> 
> Nein aus Deutschland bin ich nicht.



Ist das nicht irgendwie diese "Das Bier schmeckt mir nicht, darum trinke ich jetzt aus der Kloschüssel!" - Logik? Ich meine, wenn du bis vor kurzem sogar Mitglied in einer nicht näher benannten, "roten" Partei gewesen bist, musst du ja an deren Inhalten etwas ganz schön gut gefunden haben. Und nun, weil die Parteispitze an (mindestens einem Teil) der Basis vorbei auf "Kurs Regierungsbeteiligung" geht, wählst du stattdessen lieber eine nicht näher definierte "rechte" Partei? Das erschließt sich mir nicht. Zumal sich rechte Demagogie überall dort, wo sie den Linken das Wasser abgeben wollte (soziale Frage etc.), als pure Bekotung offenbart hat. 
Was deine Einschätzung bzgl. . Skeptikern ggü. manchen Corona-Maßnahmen angeht, stimme ich dir tw. zu. Allerdings muss man da letztlich echt genau hingucken, wo es bspw. tatsächlich inhaltlich-politische Überschneidungen und Unterschiede gibt, wo aus unterschiedlichen Motiven aber mit sehr fragwürdiger Strategie absurde (Quer-) Fronten aufgebaut werden. Oder wo Leute, die für sich als Coping-Strategie ggü. dem permanenten Krisenmodus die Hysterie gewählt haben, und nun jeden vermeintlichen Angriff auf ihr dergestalt austariertes psychisches System per entsprechender Vorhaltung mundtot machen wollen (quasi psychische Selbstverteidigung).


----------



## Mahoy (4. Februar 2021)

ISchneeWeissI schrieb:


> Ich finde man macht es sich zu leicht jeden der Kritik uebt z.b. bei den Covid Demos ins Rechte Eck zu stellen,


Alte Bauernregel: Wer sich mit den Schweinen suhlt, wird vielleicht nicht zum Schwein, stinkt aber so.

Wer sich zu den Rechten stellt, hat sich seine Ecke selbst ausgesucht.



ISchneeWeissI schrieb:


> Ich ebenso trotz irgendwo in LGBTQIXYZ zu finden, meine naechste Stimme haben die Rechten,
> weil sie das kleinere Uebel von allen anderen sind.


Angesichts der zahlreichen Weltkriege, Genozide und sonstigen Verbrechen, die auf das Konto der LGBT-Community gehen, hast du vermutlich Recht ... Oh, warte mal, da war doch was?


----------



## DAU_0815 (4. Februar 2021)

- Off Topic -


ISchneeWeissI schrieb:


> aber wie sie jetzt ihre Fratze zeigen


uhhh, ja, diese böösen Linken, soziale Gerechtigkeit, wer will denn sowas. Dann lieber Feinde unserer Verfassung.

Mach was Du willst. Die AfD ist genau dann Geschichte, wenn der Verfassungsschutz ermittelt, aber es gibt in diesem Land ca. 10% Rechtsradikale, die stabil verfassungsfeindliche Parteien wählen. Da muss man in einer Demokratie wohl mit leben. Nur in der Polizei und der Bundeswehr haben solche Spießgesellen rein gar nichts zu suchen. Darum geht es in diesem Thema


----------



## DAU_0815 (4. Februar 2021)

Sehr schön, wie unsere AfD den Rechtsradikalismus in den Bundestag trägt. Und der Bundestagsabgeordneter Petr Bystron ist natürlich wie immer das aaaarme Ooopfer einer bööösen Verschwörung, Wann endlich wandern diese unerträglichen Verfassungsfeinde ins Gefängnis?









						Mögliche Kontakte zu Waffenhändler-Ring: Ermittlungen gegen Mitarbeiterin von AfD-Bundestagsabgeordnetem
					

Die Mitarbeiterin eines AfD-Bundestagsabgeordneten soll zeitweise eine Kriegswaffe in ihrer Wohnung gelagert haben. Ermittlern zufolge könnte sie Teil eines Waffenschiebernetzes sein, das Rechtsextreme beliefert.




					www.spiegel.de
				





Und der nächste Punkt, der wieder unglaublich Vertrauen schafft. Bevorzugung der Polizei? NIEMALS









						Ärger in Sachsen-Anhalt: Landkreis zog Impfung von mehr als 300 Polizisten vor
					

Der Landkreis Stendal in Sachsen-Anhalt hat außer der Reihe mehr als 300 Polizisten geimpft. Sozialministerin Grimm-Benne kritisiert das eigenmächtige Handeln.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Warum ist es jetzt falsch Rechtswähler in die rechte Ecke zu stellen?



Wie "stellt" man überhaupt einen gegen "linksgrünen Merkelsiff" demonstrieren Reichskriegsflaggenträger "in die rechte Ecke"? Anheben und zwei Meter weiter links wieder absetzen?


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Punkt, der wieder unglaublich Vertrauen schafft. Bevorzugung der Polizei? NIEMALS


Ganz ehrlich, dein Spruch dazu ist mehr als unterirdisch, das spricht den Kreis nicht von seinen Fehlern frei, da es eine Impfverordnung mit klarer Priorisierung gibt. Man hätte auch (eher müssen) medizinisches Personal für eine Testreihe benutzen können, falls den der Impfstoff wirklich in Gefahr war zu verfallen.

Nur sind Polizisten eben auch an der "Front", und sorgen für unser aller Sicherheit und setzen dabei ihre Gesundheit aufs Spiel, insoweit ist dein Spruch für mich eher verachtenswert, zeigt deutlich was du von der Polizei als gesammte Institution hälst. Vielleicht ist dir ja Anarchie auf den Straßen lieber?


----------



## DKK007 (5. Februar 2021)

Zumal nach neuer Impfverordnung Polizisten im Außendienst auch höher priorisiert werden.








						Impfverordnungs-Entwurf: Wen Spahn früher impfen lassen will
					

Personen mit bestimmten schweren Erkrankungen sollen nun früher geimpft werden - das sieht ein Entwurf für eine neue Impfverordnung vor.




					www.zdf.de
				




Denn mit 2m Abstand wird eine Festnahme schwierig, wenn man nicht vorher an alle Taser verteilen will.


----------



## DAU_0815 (5. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Denn mit 2m Abstand wird eine Festnahme schwierig, wenn man nicht vorher an alle Taser verteilen will.


Jeder Lehrer, jede Bussfahrerin, jeder Krankenbruder und jede Ärztin haben dieses Problem und diese Gefahr. Darum ist es etwas vermessen, sich einfach nach vorne zu dränglen. Alle wollen geimpft werden. Und es passt ind Bild. Was bei Orwell die Scheine waren sind heute scheinbar die Bullen. Ich erkenne in einigen Verhaltensstrukturen Abgehobenheit und Selbstherrlichkeit.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Jeder Lehrer, jede Bussfahrerin, jeder Krankenbruder und jede Ärztin haben dieses Problem und diese Gefahr. Darum ist es etwas vermessen, sich einfach nach vorne zu dränglen. Alle wollen geimpft werden. Und es passt ind Bild. Was bei Orwell die Scheine waren sind heute scheinbar die Bullen. Ich erkenne in einigen Verhaltensstrukturen Abgehobenheit und Selbstherrlichkeit.


Dann beweise doch mal mit Quellen, das sich die *Polizei* in den Vordergrund gedrängt hat.
Für mich ließt sich das wie eine Beamten Entscheidung auf Landkreisebene und nicht wie ein von der Polizei forcierter "Erpresserversuch". Der Impfstoff unterliegt nunmal den Gesundheitsämtern und den von den Landkreisen aufgebauten Impfzentren und eben nicht der Polizei, insoweit ist mir schleierhaft, wie du implizieren kannst, die Polizei hätte hier etwas "forciert". Wie auch immer das gehen soll?!


----------



## DKK007 (5. Februar 2021)

@DAU_0815
Die Busfahrer haben einen abgetrennten Bereich vorne im Bus und die Schulen sind zu. Von daher hat sich die Gruppe deiner Argumentation schon mal halbiert.
Medizinisches Personal dazu schon ganz oben in der Priorität.


Um nochmal zu den Rechtsextremisten zurückzukommen:








						Generalbundesanwalt
					

Generalbundesanwalt




					www.tagesschau.de
				







ISchneeWeissI schrieb:


> Also nein ich war lange Zeit Rot Waehler, auch bei der letzten Wahl aber wie sie jetzt ihre Fratze zeigen wollen sie nur wieder an den Futtertrog und weg aus der Opposition. ich war bis 14.12.20 auch Parteimitglied
> 
> Nein aus Deutschland bin ich nicht.



Dein Satz macht keinen Sinn. Wenn du nicht aus Deutschland bist, wie solltest du dann hier wählen können??



> (1) Wahlberechtigt sind alle Deutschen im Sinne des Artikels 116 Abs. 1 des Grundgesetzes, die am Wahltage
> 1.
> das achtzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben,
> 2.
> ...



Oder  doch nur ein russischer Troll der provozieren will.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dein Satz macht keinen Sinn. Wenn du nicht aus Deutschland bist, wie solltest du dann hier wählen können??
> 
> Oder  doch nur ein russischer Troll der provozieren will.


Ich vermute, die Wahrheit liegt dazwischen ... Stichwort "Spätaussiedler".


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2021)

Na man muss Leute die Rechts wählen nicht immer mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg und dem Holocaust in Verbindung bringen, das war schon unter den Diktaturen der Geschichte die Spitze.

Es reicht schon nur auf die letzten Jahrzehnte zu gucken...


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2021)

Coronakrise
					

Coronakrise




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DAU_0815 (7. Februar 2021)

Und als Höhepunkt kommt jetzt noch eine EU-Polizei obendrauf, die sich jeder Kontrolle durch Parlamente und Gerichte entzieht. Es wird immer schlimmer






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uk0w8SvUMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2021)

Staatsfeinde im Staatsdienst: Die Gefahr von Reichsbürgern im öffentlichen Dienst
					

Eine Mitarbeiterin der Hamburger Wasserschutzpolizei, ein Polizist aus Hannover und eine Berliner Staatsanwältin sollen Sympathien für die Reichsbürger hegen. Immer wieder werden Fälle von Reichsbürgern im öffentlichen Dienst publik – doch wie groß ist das Problem?




					web.de


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2021)

Wenn's nicht so ernst und traurig wäre, müsste man darüber lachen, dass diese Leute für die Behörden eines Staates arbeiten, der ihrer Ansicht nach gar nicht existiert. Dumm und opportunistisch war schon immer eine gefährliche  Mischung ...


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2021)

Zu den Feindeslisten der Reichsbürger gibt es nun auch einen Gesetzentwurf.
Wobei der ziemlich weitgehend ist. 

Insbesondere weil Aussagen wie "Heinz Müller ist ein Nazi" normalerweise noch unter die Meinungsfreiheit fallen. 
Strafbar sollte es erst werden, wenn dazu Kontakt/Adressdaten oder Drohungen veröffentlicht werden.









						BMJV-Entwurf zu Feindeslisten: Geeignetheit genügt
					

Das Bundesjustizministerium hat einen Gesetzentwurf vorgelegt, mit dem sogenannte Feindeslisten oder das Outing politischer Gegner bestraft werden sollen.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DAU_0815 (9. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zu den Feindeslisten der Reichsbürger gibt es nun auch einen Gesetzentwurf.
> Wobei der ziemlich weitgehend ist.


Es geht nicht gegen Reichsbürger, es geht gegen Demokraten, die Feinde der Demokratie dokumentieren wollen. Auf die Polizei kann man sich dabei ja, das zeigt dieser Strang mit hunderten von "Einzelfällen", nicht zwingend.

Klick klack?


----------



## Mahoy (9. Februar 2021)

Übrigens gilt "Heinz Müller ist ein Nazi" durchaus als üble Nachrede, wenn das durch Aussagen und Aktionen des besagten Herrn Müller nicht einigermaßen gedeckt ist.

Das gilt auch für AfD-Spitzenpersonal. Ich kann die alle als rechtsdrehende Vollpfosten titulieren, weil das eine sehr unspezifische (Allerdings meines Erachtens zutreffende ...) Einschätzung ihrer allgemeinen politischen Haltung und Kompetenz meinerseits darstellt, aber den Adenoid-Hynkel-Orden am kackbraunen Band muss man sich schon konkret verdienen. Wie zum Beispiel der Herr Berndolf Hickler ... Ähem, ich meine natürlich seine Exzellenz (mit hartem "Z") Björn Höcke, den man gerichtlich bestätigt als Rechtsextremisten bezeichnen darf, weshalb man sicherlich auch mit "Nazi" durchkäme, wenn man mit Umgangssprache argumentiert.

Mit Feindeslisten, egal von welcher Seite, habe ich allerdings ein grundlegendes Problem: Sie differenzieren in aller Regel nicht und laden außerdem zu Aktionen ein, die nur allzuoft Personen in Mitleidenschaft ziehen, die das Pech haben, zufällig so ähnlich zu heißen oder in der Nähe des "Patienten" zu wohnen. Wenn dann der rechte oder linke Behandlungstrupp zum Hausbesuch kommt, ist das sehr unschön - es wäre aber auch unschön, wenn es den prinzipiell Richtigen trifft, weil das der politischen Streitkultur eines demokratischen Rechtsstaats unwürdig ist.

Dass gewisse Personen in gewissen Behörden eher dazu neigen, Informationen über "Feinde" ans rechte Spektrum durchzustechen, ändert daran nichts. Zweimal falsch ergibt nicht richtig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2021)

Gibt "Heinz Müller ist ein Nazi" überhaupt "personenbezogenen Daten weiter"? "ist ein Nazi" hätte ich jetzt gar nicht als Datum betrachtet. Anders sieht es da schon mit "Angela Merkel steht der Regierung vor", "Horst Seehofer wohnt in Ingolstadt" oder "Christine Lambrecht gehört der SPD an". Das sind allesamt "personebezogenen Informationen", die genutzt werden können, um den aufenthalt einer Person zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt(Regierungssitzungen, Parlamentsferien, Parteitage) vorherzusagen und ihr dort aufzulauern und ein "Verbrechen oder sonstige rechtswidrige Tat" gegen sie vorzunehmen. Es ist also künftig verboten, so etwas abzudrucken.?!


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2021)

Dann hätte aber selbst die Bundesregierung ein Problem, wenn angekündigt wird, Politiker XY hat hält eine Rede in Stadt XYZ.


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit Feindeslisten, egal von welcher Seite, habe ich allerdings ein grundlegendes Problem:


Ich habe damit kein Problem. Warum z.B. sollte ATAC keine Liste von Lobbyisten führen, deren Verhalten zweifelhaft ist? Warum sollten demokratieerhaltende Gruppen und Vereine nicht dokumentieren, wer z.B. vor Gericht eine Straftat gegen unsere Verfassung begang? Und wenn diese Leute dann z.B. eine Führungsposition im Verfassungsdchutz bekleiden, ist es doch hilfreich, schnell das alte Urteil hervorzukramen und ein lautes Stopp zu schreien.

Sind das "Feindeslisten", oder Informationen, die man zu gegebener Zeit nutzen kann? Wie z.B. stehst Du zu einer Liste mit Gerichtsurteilen zu Pädophilen?  Ist das verbotenes Teufelszeug, oder eine harmloser Sammlung frei verfügbarer Informationen?

Ich finde es problemarisch,, denn damit kann ganz allgemein das Führen von Listen unter "Feindesliste" fallen. Denken wir an Lübke, dann wurde der nicht umgebracht, weil er auf der Liste stand. Der Mörder hatte sich ganz persönlich Reden angehört.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Februar 2021)

Eine Liste frei verfügbarer Informationen ist für mich nicht automatisch eine Feindesliste. Wir sollten da zumindest _unsere_ Definitionen abgleichen, wenn es (leider) schon keine offizielle Trennschärfe gibt.

Eine Liste von ohnehin öffentlichen auftretenden Personen und deren Handlungen halte ich wiederum für in Ordnung. Hinterfotzig wird es beispielsweise dann, wenn recherchierte Privatanschriften beigefügt werden, weil diese keinen Nutzen im Rahmen des unterstellten Verwendungszwecks der Liste bringen. Oder ist das zweifelhafte Verhalten von Lobbyisten davon abhängig, wo sie und ihre Angehörigen und ggf. weiter unbeteiligte Personen wohnhaft sind? Hingegen ist es selbstverständlich legitim, offizielle Kontaktanschriften und -möglichkeiten zu listen.

Ganz und gar unmöglich wird es, wenn die Liste mit zweifelhaften Aufrufen verbunden wird, wofür man sie doch bitte nutzen möge. Es ist legitim, Personen im Rahmen ihrer Funktion mit (sinnvollen) Anfragen zu bombardieren, aber beispielsweise nicht, ihnen tote Fische zu schicken oder sie anderweitig seelisch und körperlich zu terrorisieren.

Im Fall Walter Lübcke irrst du übrigens. Der Täter hat sich zwar sein Ziel nicht aus einer Liste ausgesucht, sondern aus direkter Wahrnehmung der offiziellen Auftritte von Herrn Lübcke, aber dessen Wohnanschrift hatte er nach eigenen Anggaben "gegoogelt". Die Wohnanschriften von PEPs stehen jedoch nicht in öffentlich zugänglichen Adressdatenbanken, also wird er wohl eine Liste ergoogelt haben.
Und selbst wenn nicht, muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass es für den Täter bestärkend gewirkt hat, dass sein Opfer in der ganzen Szene als "Feind" geführt wurde. Persönlicher Ärger über die Aussagen Lübckes hätte sich womöglich weniger drastisch geäußert als die empfundene Legitimation, quasi den "Volkswillen" (in sehr selektiver Wahrnehmung des Volksbegriffs) zu erfüllen.

Und damit sind wir beim eigentlichen Problem: Wer so eine Liste erstellt, mag keine oder zumindest keine unmittelbar strafbaren Absichten haben, gibt aber die Kontrolle über die Zusammenstellung in dem Moment auf, in dem die Liste öffentlich wird.

Das zweite große und bereits genannte Problem der fehlenden Differenzierung besteht aber grundsätzlich: Diese Listen kommen selten mit ausführlichen Erklärungen, wie es jemand auf selbige geschafft hat. "Der oder die ist gegen uns" wird damit verallgemeinernd zementiert und verhärtete Fronten geschaffen. Selbst wenn es nicht zum Äußersten kommt, wie soll jemand, der beispielsweise wegen punktueller oder maßvoller Kritik auf einer Feindesliste stehst, noch mit der Gegenseite ins Gespräch kommen, um die Konfliktpunkte abzuklären und womöglich zu entschärfen?


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2021)

Wobei normale Bedrohungen schon verfolgt werden:
*25-Jähriger muss wegen Internet-Hetze 5400 Euro Geldstrafe zahlen*




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Die AfD zieht wegen der Einstufung als Verdachtsfall nun vor das OVG NRW.




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Xzellenz (10. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronakrise
> 
> 
> Coronakrise
> ...


Alles was nicht dem offiziellen Narrativ an Meinungen entspricht ist Hass. Und jeder ist ein Nazi der die Bundesregierung kritisiert. Wirklich sehr faszinierend. Fehlt nur noch irgendwo der Bezug zu Antisemitismus und die Palette an ausgelutschten Schein- und Totschlagargumenten wäre perfekt. Da muss der Propaganda-Azubi der Tagesschau aber nochmal ran


----------



## Mahoy (10. Februar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Alles was nicht dem offiziellen Narrativ an Meinungen entspricht ist Hass. Und jeder ist ein Nazi der die Bundesregierung kritisiert. Wirklich sehr faszinierend. Fehlt nur noch irgendwo der Bezug zu Antisemitismus und die Palette an ausgelutschten Schein- und Totschlagargumenten wäre perfekt. Da muss der Propaganda-Azubi der Tagesschau aber nochmal ran


Das steht da zwar nirgends auch nur andeutungsweise, aber wenn du meinst. Hier in Deutschland darf sich jeder etwas zusammen fantasieren, so lange er deswegen nicht tatsächlich Personen angreift, Drohungen ausspricht oder Hetze verbreitet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Liste frei verfügbarer Informationen ist für mich nicht automatisch eine Feindesliste. Wir sollten da zumindest _unsere_ Definitionen abgleichen, wenn es (leider) schon keine offizielle Trennschärfe gibt.
> 
> Eine Liste von ohnehin öffentlichen auftretenden Personen und deren Handlungen halte ich wiederum für in Ordnung. Hinterfotzig wird es beispielsweise dann, wenn recherchierte Privatanschriften beigefügt werden, weil diese keinen Nutzen im Rahmen des unterstellten Verwendungszwecks der Liste bringen. Oder ist das zweifelhafte Verhalten von Lobbyisten davon abhängig, wo sie und ihre Angehörigen und ggf. weiter unbeteiligte Personen wohnhaft sind? Hingegen ist es selbstverständlich legitim, offizielle Kontaktanschriften und -möglichkeiten zu listen.



Die bislang im Rahmen der Verbotsüberlegungen genannten Listen enthielten nur Namen und zum Teil noch öffentliche Funktionen, soweit ich weiß nicht einmal Wohnorte. Abgesehen davon, dass sie von Rechten erstellt wurden und Demokraten enthielten (und zum Teil einen negativen Titel hatten), war das also ziemlich belangloses Zeug, das in seinem Umfang weit hinter Wikipedia zurück blieb. Das ist ja das absurde an diesen tiefreichenden Eingriffen in die Kommunikationsfreiheit "zum Schutze der Demokratie". Und Informationssammlungen über Gegnern durch Antifaschisten, die zum Teil maßgeblich zu Ermittlungserfolgen gegen Rechts beigetragen haben, werden zwangsläufig unter solche Gesetze fallen, wie DAU_0815 schon geschrieben hat.



> Ganz und gar unmöglich wird es, wenn die Liste mit zweifelhaften Aufrufen verbunden wird, wofür man sie doch bitte nutzen möge. Es ist legitim, Personen im Rahmen ihrer Funktion mit (sinnvollen) Anfragen zu bombardieren, aber beispielsweise nicht, ihnen tote Fische zu schicken oder sie anderweitig seelisch und körperlich zu terrorisieren.



Das ist aber nicht nur nicht okay, sondern auch bereits als Bedrohung/Belästigung/Aufruf zu Straftaten verboten. Dagegen muss man also kein Gesetz erlassen.



> Wie soll jemand, der beispielsweise wegen punktueller oder maßvoller Kritik auf einer Feindesliste stehst, noch mit der Gegenseite ins Gespräch kommen, um die Konfliktpunkte abzuklären und womöglich zu entschärfen?



Wenn bereits Peronenlisten angelegt werden, ist das Verhältnis längst meilenweit weg von einem sachlichen Streit über die Angelegenheit und auf Personen fixiert. Da hilft reden nicht mehr.




Xzellenz schrieb:


> Alles was nicht dem offiziellen Narrativ an Meinungen entspricht ist Hass. Und jeder ist ein Nazi der die Bundesregierung kritisiert. Wirklich sehr faszinierend. Fehlt nur noch irgendwo der Bezug zu Antisemitismus und die Palette an ausgelutschten Schein- und Totschlagargumenten wäre perfekt. Da muss der Propaganda-Azubi der Tagesschau aber nochmal ran



Ich kritisiere die Regierung von vorn bis hinten und bin trotzdem weder Nazi noch je als solcher bezeichnet worden.
Aber in der Tagesschau, die bei mir ausgestrahlt wird, treten auch keine Propaganda-Azubis auf. Grüße in die Hohlerde/Spiegelwelt/... .


----------



## Xzellenz (11. Februar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere die Regierung von vorn bis hinten und bin trotzdem weder Nazi noch je als solcher bezeichnet worden.


Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass jeder, der die Coronamaßnahmen kritisiert, automatisch als ein Querdenker gelabelt wird und da die ja angeblich mit Rechten/Nazis marschieren, kommt da sofort die Assoziation mit Nazi bei deutschen Micheln auf. 

Hier im Forum bin ich bei den _Superschlauen_ als _Verschwörungstheoretiker_ bekannt und mir wurde auch schon das eine oder andere Mal unterstellt, rechtes Gedankengut zu haben. Gegen Dummheit ist eben noch kein Kraut (pun intended) gewachsen. Die Aussage mag für einen vernünftigen und aufrechten Bürger natürlich schockierend wirken. Btw. bist du mir hier noch nie wirklich als großer Kritiker der Regierung aufgefallen. Ich lese meistens still in einigen Threads mit und äußere mich nur selten. Also entweder lese ich die Threads nicht, wo du kritisierst oder du spielst dich hier nur auf.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber in der Tagesschau, die bei mir ausgestrahlt wird, treten auch keine Propaganda-Azubis auf.


Mag sein, dass da keine Propaganda-Azubis auftreten. Du verstehst meinen Humor halt nicht. Es ging mir in erster Linie auch um den Verfasser des Artikels. Bei der Tagesschau läuft selbstverständlich alles seriös ab. Ganz sicher 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Grüße in die Hohlerde/Spiegelwelt/... .


Ich weiß nicht welche Frequenzen du benutzt hast um mich aufzuspüren, aber ich trage einen Aluhut 2000, da kommt nix durch. Ich werde dir nicht verraten, dass ich mich zur Zeit in Neuschwabenland aufhalte. Nice try!


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2021)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass jeder, der die Coronamaßnahmen kritisiert, automatisch als ein Querdenker gelabelt wird und da die ja angeblich mit Rechten/Nazis marschieren, kommt da sofort die Assoziation mit Nazi bei deutschen Micheln auf.


Was natürlich totaler Unsinn ist.
Viele kritisieren die Regierung, einige klagen dagegen und andere bekommen vor Gericht Recht.
Das sind aber alles keine Querdenker oder Corona Leugner.
Das sind Leute, die ständig von einer Diktatur reden. Wir leben aber nicht in einer Diktatur. Die Leute haben keine Ahnung, was eine Diktatur überhaupt ist.
Ich kritisiere die Regierung auch und würde anders vorgehen. So verstehe ich z.B. nicht, dass es für die Fußballer ausreichend Tests gibt, für Altenheime aber nicht.
Die Regierung kann es aber nicht allen Recht machen. Und so eine Pandemie gab es halt noch nie. Daher hoffe ich, dass man aus dieser lernt, damit man es bei der nächsten -- die sicher irgendwann kommen wird -- besser macht.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Februar 2021)

Wer wissen will wie eine Diktatur aussieht, muss halt nur mal in die Türkei reisen und am Flughafen einen Erdogan-Witz machen.

Aktuell einfach zu Hause bleiben. ist bei dem Wetter eh das sinnvollste.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer wissen will wie eine Diktatur aussieht, muss halt nur mal in die Türkei reisen und am Flughafen einen Erdogan-Witz machen.


Na das ist auch keine Diktatur sondern ein Zwischenstand den man autoritäres Regime nennt.
Die AKP sammelt ja sehr wohl noch Wahlniederlagen trotz massiver Repressionen, ich denke nicht, dass sowas in einer Diktatur möglich wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na das ist auch keine Diktatur sondern ein Zwischenstand den man autoritäres Regime nennt.
> Die AKP sammelt ja sehr wohl noch Wahlniederlagen trotz massiver Repressionen, ich denke nicht, dass sowas in einer Diktatur möglich wäre.


Dem kann ich nicht ganz folgen, hier schlagen sich Historiker die Köpfe ein, ob bereits die Regierung Brüning oder erst die Regierung Schleicher ein abgleiten in die Diktatur war, bei beiden würde ich massiv bestreiten, dass sie etwas mit dem Repressionssystem der AKP gemein hatten. Im Endeffekt kannst du natürlich daraus ein Pro-Seminar machen, die Leute die ohne Grund verhaftet und verurteilt werden, sehen das wahrscheinlich etwas anders.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Februar 2021)

Hier hat man es nicht mal geschafft die Covidioten festzunehmen, die auf den Demos ohne Abstände und Maske das Infektionsgeschehen angeheizt und damit tausende Menschen infiziert und getötet haben.









						Studie: Starke Coronavirus-Ausbreitung nach "Querdenken"-Demos
					

Einer Studie zufolge haben Kundgebungen gegen die Corona-Beschränkungen im vergangenen Herbst zu einer starken Ausbreitung des Virus beigetragen. Ein Verzicht auf die Demos hätte demnach Tausende Infektionen verhindern können.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Und dass, obwohl die Folgen jedem normale denkenden schon vorher klar waren.

Das die vorsätzliche Infektion als Mord zu werten ist, wurde schon vor einem Jahr berichtet.








						Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht
					

Wer raus geht, obwohl er vielleicht mit dem Virus infiziert ist, kann sich strafbar machen. Und zwar nicht erst bei Ausgangssperren und Corona-Partys.




					www.lto.de
				




Wo bleiben also die Haftfehle gegen bekannte Anstifter wie Ballweg?

Insbesondere aufgrund der Vielzahl der Straftaten ist auch die Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung (§ 129 StGB) oder aufgrund der schweren Gesundheitsschäden und Tötung von Menschen gar einer terroristischen Vereinigung nach § 129a StGB zu prüfen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Februar 2021)

Leider muss man hier sagen, das man die entsprechenden Richter, die das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verbrochen haben, wohl nicht zur Rechenschaft ziehen kann, wobei ich mich immer noch Frage, wie sich Verwaltungsrichter ohne sachverständigen Gutachten, dermaßen anmaßend urteilen konnten. Die müssen jetzt damit leben, allerdings glaube ich eher nicht, dass das denen Nahe geht.
Für die Entscheidung in Leipzig, müsste es auf alle Fälle im Nachhinein wirkliche Konsequenzen geben, aber das sieht nunmal unser Rechtssystem nicht vor, da sich die Richter auf Grundrechte und Verhältnismäßigkeit berufen werden auch ihne eigene Expertise zu einem Infektionsgeschehen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht ganz folgen, hier schlagen sich Historiker die Köpfe ein, ob bereits die Regierung Brüning oder erst die Regierung Schleicher ein abgleiten in die Diktatur war, bei beiden würde ich massiv bestreiten, dass sie etwas mit dem Repressionssystem der AKP gemein hatten. Im Endeffekt kannst du natürlich daraus ein Pro-Seminar machen, die Leute die ohne Grund verhaftet und verurteilt werden, sehen das wahrscheinlich etwas anders.


Ich hätte gerne Quellen dafür, dass Historiker sagen, dass Brüning oder Schleicher Diktatoren waren bzw das DR zu ihrer Zeit. 
Bzw wenn diese Diskussion geführt wird, wird der Zwischenschritt der autoritären Regime betrachtet?


----------



## DKK007 (12. Februar 2021)

Diesmal gibt es auch eine Erfolgsmeldung, die das Vertrauen in die Sicherheitsbehörden und die länderübergreifende Zusammenarbeit stärkt, nachdem das in Österreich richtig schief gegangen war.









						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## McZonk (17. Februar 2021)

Na, ist es mal wieder soweit und wir müssen den nächsten Coronathread-Revival-Thread zumachen?

PS: Auch in Offtopic / Gott und die Welt bleibt am Thema vorbeidiskutieren nach Forenregeln Spam und Offtopic. Daher habe ich hier mal ne ganze Menge Postings ausgeblendet. Wer meint trotzdem weitermachen zu müssen, kann sich gerne direkt bei mir melden, um sich Kärtchen abzuholen.

PS: Das gilt übrigens auch für das unablässige Benutzen der Beitragen-melden-Funktion.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Februar 2021)

Der BGH hat noch einmal klar gestellt, dass immer ein Recht auf einen Anwalt besteht, wenn es um Haft geht.









						BGH zu fairem Verfahren: 'Nicht ohne meinen Anwalt'
					

Bevor eine Freiheitsentziehung angeordnet wird, muss der Richter sich bei dem Betroffenen nach einem Anwaltswunsch erkundigen.




					www.lto.de


----------



## hoffgang (18. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der BGH hat noch einmal klar gestellt, dass immer ein Recht auf einen Anwalt besteht, wenn es um Haft geht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man verzeihe meine vllt etwas naive Frage, aber wer zur Hölle kommt denn auf die Idee das in Frage zu stellen?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2021)

Dem Gericht in Bamberg war es scheinbar egal.

Vor allem ergibt sich mir die Logik nicht, wie man von der Aussage "ohne Anwalt sage ich nichts" auf einen Antrag für Kostenhilfe kommt.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Februar 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Man verzeihe meine vllt etwas naive Frage, aber wer zur Hölle kommt denn auf die Idee das in Frage zu stellen?


Das ist ein klassischer Catch: Juristische Laien benötigen in vielen Dingen Rechtsbeistand. Nach Auffassung einiger Land- und Amtsgerichte müssen sie aber den Wunsch nach selbigen mit einer Präzision äußern, die erst möglich ist, wenn sie den Rechtsbeistand bereits haben.

Der Bundesgerichtshof hat - grob vereinfacht ausgedrückt - klargestellt, dass der _wie auch immer_ geäußerte Wunsch nach einem Rechtsbeistand bis auf Weiteres auch als solcher zu interpretieren und bei Unklarheit ggf. nachzufragen ist, ob ein Anwalt gewünscht wird.

In vielen anderen Ländern ist das selbstverständlich. In den USA ist bei Freiheitsentziehung durch die Behörden prinzipiell die "Miranda warning" abzugeben (in einigen Bundesstaaten sogar Wort für Wort von Karte abzulesen), die unter anderem explizit darauf hinweist, dass das Recht auf einen Anwalt besteht.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2021)

Und gerade dem Haftrichter sollte das klar sein, dass es um schwere Grundrechtseingriffe geht, die nicht nur für kurze Zeit bestehen, wie bei der vorläufigen Festnahme. Denn U-Haft dauert regelmäßig mehrere Monate.

So wie ich die Aussage des BGH verstehe, muss da immer explizit nachgefragt werden, ob ein Anwalt gewünscht wird, wenn da noch keiner dabei ist.

Edit:
Nun gibt es auch mal wieder Ärger mit dem Europäischen Haftbefehl.








						Wieder Ärger mit dem Europäischen Haftbefehl
					

Die Kommission leitet ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren gegen Deutschland wegen der Regelungen zum EHB ein. Doch nun geht es nicht um die Staatsanwälte.




					www.lto.de
				




Das OVG hat die Beschwerde der AfD gegen die Entscheidung des VG Köln zur Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz abgewiesen. Die Beschlüsse sind unanfechtbar.








						OVG zu BfV-Beobachtung: Keine Zwischenregelung für AfD
					

Zwischenzeitlich mögliche Nachteile einer Beobachtung seien in der Abwägung mit sonst drohenden Gefahren hinzunehmen, so das OVG.




					www.lto.de
				




Und mal wieder was zum Ursprung des Threads, dem KSK:








						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Prozess gegen KSK-Soldat: Amnestie für Patronenklau
					

KSK-Soldaten konnten Anfang 2020 ohne Konsequenzen unterschlagene Munition zurückgeben. Das Verteidigungsministerium will sich dazu nicht äußern.




					taz.de
				











						KSK-Soldat vor Gericht: Waffen, Hitlerbilder, Hetzschriften
					

In Leipzig beginnt der Prozess gegen den KSK-Soldaten Philipp Sch. Der hatte Munition, Sprengkörper und eine Kalaschnikow im Garten vergraben.




					taz.de
				






			
				tagesschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Erst im Mai, also nach Ablauf der regulären Amnestieaktion, gruben Polizisten im Garten des Mannes das Munitionsversteck aus. Im Zuge der Amnestieaktion, so der Befund der zuständigen Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden, hätte S. seine Munition abgeben können, ohne negative Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen. Philip S. sagte im Prozess, er habe von dem Angebot nicht Gebrauch gemacht, weil er ihm wegen schlechter Vorerfahrungen nicht getraut habe. Im Ergebnis aber bleibt festzuhalten: Einer der größten Skandale der jüngeren Bundeswehrgeschichte wäre ansonsten womöglich unentdeckt geblieben.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2021)

Die Taz mal wieder, haben wahrscheinlich alle nicht gedient und haben diese Belehrung nie gehört:


> Ein schuldhafter Verstoß gegen die Vorschriften und Befehle, insbesondere auch falsches Anzeigen, Ansagen oder Eintragen in die Schießunterlagen sowie das Aneignen von Munition und Munitionsteilen *kann – bei Eintritt einer schwer wiegenden Folge* – als Ungehorsam oder als unwahre dienstliche Meldung, das Fälschen der Schießkladde (oder Schießliste) als Urkundenfälschung mit Freiheitsstrafe geahndet werden





			https://www.reservistenverband.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Zentralrichtlinie-Schie%C3%9Fen-mit-Handwaffen.pdf


----------



## DKK007 (20. Februar 2021)

Der Kommandeur hat sich aber, wie übrigens aber auch die Tagesschau berichtet, mit seiner Amnestie darüber hinweggesetzt und sich somit der Strafvereitelung im Amt strafbar gemacht. 



			
				tagesschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Opposition fordert Aufklärung​Angesichts dieser Fülle an offenen Fragen ist die Empörung auch in der politischen Opposition groß. Der Obmann der Grünen im Verteidigungsausschuss des Bundestages, Tobias Lindner, hält eine solche Amnestie für ein "unglaubliches Vorgehen". Ihm sei keine Vorschrift innerhalb der Bundeswehr bekannt, die eine solche "Munitionsamnestie" decken würde. Nun stellten sich eine Reihe an Fragen zur Verantwortung des Kommandeurs und "ob hier auch Straftaten vereitelt worden sind".
> 
> Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann, Sprecherin für Verteidigungspolitik der FDP-Fraktion im Bundestag, sagte: "Dass man Soldaten möglicherweise eine Straferleichterung in Aussicht stellt, um sie zu motivieren, die Karten auf den Tisch zu legen, mag das eine sein. Aber Soldaten anzubieten, dass dann gar nichts passiert, ist ein völliges Unding." Es müsse die klare Regel gelten: "Wer in den Munitionskasten greift, fliegt raus." Jeder Soldat und jede Soldatin in der Bundeswehr müsse sich darüber im Klaren sein: "Wer nur eine Patrone mitnimmt, von Waffen und Handgranaten ganz zu schweigen, muss mit der Härte des Gesetzes rechnen."


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2021)

Denk mal drüber nach, man spricht von Fundmunition und nicht von gestohlener Munition
und wenn man das ganze als Fundmunition behandelt ist das natürlich Straffrei möglich, außer schwerwiegende Folge.
Auch ich hab nach dem Schießen mal Munition in meiner Tasche gefunden (hab mich vor verlassen der Standortschießanlage abgetastet) und abgegeben.

Ich gehe übrigens auch davon aus, dass der Löwenanteil gestohlen wurde.
Aber was ist die Alternative? Bei jedem Mitglied eines ganzes Verbandes Durchsuchungen in der privaten Wohnung? Quasi kollektiv? Schwierig oder?
Das was der Kommandeur gemacht hat ist Verständlich, erstmal die Munition zurück bekommen.

Was denkst du DKK, bringt jemand die Munition zurück, wenn er weiß, dass er bestraft wird?
Wird er nicht eher versuchen diese Munition anders zu entsorgen? Was ist dir lieber?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2021)

Die Fälle bei Munition deren Besitz strafbar ist,  hätten hinterher aber trotzdem an die Staatsanwaltschaft abgegeben werden müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2021)

Und woher weißt du wer jetzt Munition hat bzw bei wem bist du dir als StA so sicher, dass du durchsuchen kannst?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2021)

Es hätte halt ordentlich dokumentiert werden müssen, wer was abgibt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist dann dafür verantwortlich entsprechende Ermittlungen einzuleiten um den Verdacht zu erhärten oder zu entkräften.


Gestern kam ein sehr interessantes und offenes Interview mit dem Innenminister von Thüringen Georg Maier (SPD).




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aL26ok3VASk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Die anderen hatten leider nicht zugesagt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAcXLq9bgWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal eine interessante Auflistung was in den Ländern so schief gelaufen ist bei der Polizei.

---------------------

Im Extra3 kam am Donnerstag ein Betrag zur Digitalisierung in der Polizei. Das es regelmäßig über ein Jahr dauert, bis ein sichergestelltes Handy ausgelesen wird, kann ich aus einem anderen Bundesland bestätigen. Selbst in Tötungsdelikten die zugleich auch Haftsachen sind (also der Verdächtige sitzt in U-Haft) und beschleunigt/priorisiert bearbeitet werden müssen, kann es Monate dauern bis die wieder ausgepackt werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WxDbbjscH-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es hätte halt ordentlich dokumentiert werden müssen, wer was abgibt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist dann dafür verantwortlich entsprechende Ermittlungen einzuleiten um den Verdacht zu erhärten oder zu entkräften.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie haben weder Täter noch verschwundenes Material in ihrer Kiste Herr Kommandeur.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Denk mal drüber nach, man spricht von Fundmunition und nicht von gestohlener Munition


Die Formulierung ist in dem Fall reine Augenwischerei. Hier glaubt doch hoffentlich niemand ernsthaft (Insbesondere nicht die gedienten Foristen ...), dass KSK-Soldaten mal eben tausende Schuss Munition und obendrein auch noch das eine oder andere Sprengmittel versehentlich in der Tasche hatten und irgendwann zu Hause merkten, dass die Ehefrau das Zeug immer vor dem Wäschewaschen aus den Taschen geklaubt und summarisch im Garten vergraben hat, weil die Kramkiste für unvollständige Sockenpaare sonst immer so schnell voll war.  

Das ist Entwendung mit Vorsatz. Und wenn ich Grundwehrdienstleistende, weil _einer_ aus der Chaotentruppe 'ne Ü-Patrone als Andenken einsacken wollte, _kollektiv_ bis zum Schwinden des Lichts durch die Pampa scheuche, bis das Ding auf wunderbare Weise wieder auftaucht, kann (und muss) ich sehr wohl KSK-Kompanien kollektiv disziplinieren, wenn dort _wiederholt_ von mehreren Soldaten vorsätzlich größere Mengen an Kampfmitteln zu dubiosen Zwecken entwendet und gehortet werden.

Das primäre Anliegen in diesem Fall ist es nicht und sollte es auch für den Kommandeur nicht sein, lediglich das Zeug zurück zu bekommen. Die Bundeswehr kann den rein materiellen Verlust verkraften, und da KSK-Soldaten anzunehmenderweise damit sicher hantieren können, besteht keine Eigen- oder _unabsichtliche_ Fremdgefährdung.
Sprich, es wäre herauszufinden, _wer_ es entwendet hat und mit _welcher Absicht_. Und dafür sind anonyme Sammelboxen mit Amnestieversprechen der grundfalsche Weg. Hier ist - den strafrechtlichen Aspekt noch gar nicht berücksichtigt  - nicht das mildeste, sonder das schärfste Mittel zu wählen, dass die Dienstvorschrift hergibt. Das ist der wesentliche Unterschied zum zivilen Umgang mit Vergehen: Je höher der Dienst- und/oder Ausbildungsgrad, desto höher die Verantwortlichkeit.

Sprich, als Vorgesetzter lasse ich dem dämlichen Grundwehrdienstleisten, der am Wochenende seinen Kumpeln eine gezockte Patrone vorzeigen wollte, die Option, das Ding klammheimlich wieder ins Arsenal zurückzuführen und sich ertappt zu fühlen; notfalls unter dem Druck der Kameraden, die ebenfalls unter dem Fehlverhalten zu leiden haben.
Angehörigen von Spezialeinheiten, die sich nicht mit Ahnungslosigkeit herausreden und mit den entwendeten Kampfmitteln tatsächlich vorsätzlich und ernsthaft Schaden anrichten könnten, mache ich dermaßen Feuer unterm Hintern, dass ihnen zwei zusammengelegte Touren Hindukusch ohne Unterstützung und mit Diarrhö wie Urlaub erscheinen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hier glaubt doch hoffentlich niemand ernsthaft (Insbesondere nicht die gedienten Foristen ...), dass KSK-Soldaten mal eben tausende Schuss Munition und obendrein auch noch das eine oder andere Sprengmittel versehentlich in der Tasche hatten und irgendwann zu Hause merkten


->


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich gehe übrigens auch davon aus, dass der Löwenanteil gestohlen wurde.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Das primäre Anliegen in diesem Fall ist es nicht und sollte es auch für den Kommandeur nicht sein, lediglich das Zeug zurück zu bekommen.


Wenn man das nicht gemacht hätte wäre die Konsequenz, dass die Munition anders verschwunden wäre.
*Jetzt* ist keiner mehr so doof und behält das Zeug zu Hause und Spezialkräfte finden auch einen Weg, dass Zeug irgendwo unauffindbar zu verstecken.
Die Straf und Disziplinare Ahndung muss natürlich parallel laufen.


----------



## Poulton (21. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> WxDbbjscH-0[/MEDIA]


Erinnert mich an einen Panorama-Beitrag aus dem Jahr 2000:








						Kaputte Autos, veraltete Technik - Gefährlicher Sparkurs bei der Polizei
					

Computer kennen sie höchstens aus den Zimmern ihrer Kinder, ihr Handwerkszeug ist die Schreibmaschine. Bleistifte und Papier kaufen sie selber, und die Gardinen vor den Fenstern der Polizeiwache müssen die Ehefrauen zu Hause waschen. Falls sie unterwegs einmal telefonieren müssen, stoppen sie...




					daserste.ndr.de
				



Computer kaufen die Beamten privat von ihrem Gehalt oder haben guten Kontakt zum Schrotthändler, damit überhaupt welche auf der Wache verfügbar sind, bei Telefonüberwachung muss man sich auf eine Warteliste eintragen und kann schonmal bis zu einem halben Jahr warten.

und aus dem Jahr 1998:








						Computerchaos bei der Polizei - Verbrecherjagd im Datennetz
					

Es ist Wahlkampf, und eines der wichtigsten Themen ist die Verbrechensbekämpfung. Kompromißlos und schnell sollen Täter gefaßt werden. Aber haben Sie schon mal bei der Polizei eine Anzeige aufgegeben? Da tippt so manches Mal ein Beamter alle Daten in eine altersschwache Schreibmaschine...




					daserste.ndr.de
				




Edit: 2003:
"Große digitale Technik aber bitte nur für kleines Geld"
https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/ar...ndungssystem-der-Polizei,neuecomputer100.html


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2021)

Sieht man mal wieder, dass die Sorge von der Polizei überwacht zu werden in der Praxis völlig unbegründet ist.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sieht man mal wieder, dass die Sorge von der Polizei überwacht zu werden in der Praxis völlig unbegründet ist.


Das Problem ist, dass an die wenigen (funktionierenden) Computer offenbar unbegrenzten und unprotokollierten Zugriff auf Datenbanken haben, die zwar auch schon etwas betagter sein mögen, aber dafür sehr gut gefüllt sind.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass an die wenigen (funktionierenden) Computer offenbar unbegrenzten und unprotokollierten Zugriff auf Datenbanken haben, die zwar auch schon etwas betagter sein mögen, aber dafür sehr gut gefüllt sind.



Wobei ich eher die Echtzeitüberwachung wie TKÜ oder mitlesen bei Nachrichten meinte, wo eh ein richterlicher Beschluss nötig ist.

Und in den polizeilichen Datenbanken sind auch nur Leute zu finden, die schon mit der Polizei zutun hatten, oder gegen die ermittelt wird.

Edit:








						Bundestrojaner: Kein einziger erfolgreicher Einsatz seit 2017
					

Zwischen 2017 und 2020 soll das BKA in keinem Ermittlungsverfahren erfolgreich den sogenannten „Bundestrojaner“ eingesetzt haben können.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2021)

In der Polizei zugänglichen Datenbanken sind z.B. schon mal sämtliche KFZ-Halter, afaik auch alle Migranten und außerdem alle Personen, die schon einmal im Rahmen einer Fahndung begutachtet wurden. Was bei Ermittlungsarbeiten gegen zum Beispiel Demonstranten schnell tausende redlicher Bürger sind. Prinzipiell gibt es zwar ein paar Löschvorschriften, aber die Vergangenheit hat bereits gezeigt, dass Teile der Polizei diese nicht beachten oder umgehen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das primäre Anliegen in diesem Fall ist es nicht und sollte es auch für den Kommandeur nicht sein, lediglich das Zeug zurück zu bekommen. Die Bundeswehr kann den rein materiellen Verlust verkraften, und da KSK-Soldaten anzunehmenderweise damit sicher hantieren können, besteht keine Eigen- oder _unabsichtliche_ Fremdgefährdung.



/sign. Wer die gestohlene Munition schon fest für weitere Straftaten verplant hatte, gibt sie in so einem Rahmen sowieso nicht her. Damit gewinnt man wenig. Wer tausende Schuss nur "für schlechte Zeiten" im Garten hatte, war nicht akut wegen Waffenbesitzes gefährlich (ich würde sowieso davon ausgehen, dass es unter KSKler überdurchschnittliche viele Besitzer legaler Waffen gibt und dass ein KSKler mit einer legalen Waffen auch überdurchschnittlich viel Wirkung erzielen kann, wenn er will), sondern weil er offensichtlich ein Krimineller in einer sensiblen Position war. Anstatt die Person zu identifizieren, hat man ihr jetzt ermöglich, belasdendes Beweismaterial zu vernichten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Sieht man mal wieder, dass die Sorge von der Polizei überwacht zu werden in der Praxis völlig unbegründet ist.



Die Sorge ist nicht, "von der Polizei" überwacht zu werden, sondern Opfer des Machtmissbrauchs einzelner Polizisten zu werden. Dazu muss die Ausrüstung leider nicht flächendeckend, sondern nur im Einzelfall funktionieren. Und da redliche Bürger normalerweise wenige polizeivorbeugende Maßnahmen als Kriminelle praktizieren...


----------



## DKK007 (24. Februar 2021)

KSK
					

KSK




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## hoffgang (24. Februar 2021)

Das ist eine Lüge!

Das Ministerium mag vieles sein, aber informiert gehört grundsätzlich nicht dazu!


----------



## Mahoy (24. Februar 2021)

Korrekt müsste es heißen: Es war versucht worden, das Ministerium zu informieren, aber da waren gerade alle in den Seminaren von irgendwelchen fragwürdigen (und teuren) Beratern.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Februar 2021)

Die Liste der untergetauchten und mit Haftbefehl gesuchten Rechtsextremisten ist um ein bekanntes Gesicht länger geworden.









						Attila Hildmann: Verdacht der Volksverhetzung - Polizei sucht mit Haftbefehl
					

Die Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt seit Monaten gegen den Verschwörungsideologen Attila Hildmann wegen Volksverhetzung. Nun ist der frühere Kochbuchautor verschwunden.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Allerdings so medienwirksam wie er bisher aufgetreten ist, bleibt ihm wohl nur sich zu stellen, oder irgendwo in einem Keller versteckt zu halten, da er sicher recht schnell auf der Straße erkannt würde.
Die Flucht ins Ausland sollte durch die coronabedingten Einreisebeschränkungen in vielen Ländern auch erschwert sein.

UPDATE:
Er soll wohl in der Türkei stecken. RTL ist ihm auf der Spur. 


Edit:
In Hessen wurde nun ein Polizist wegen rechten Chatnachrichten angeklagt.









						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Edit2:
Nun gibt es weitere Anklagen.
*StA Frankfurt/M. – rechtsextreme Polizei-Chatgruppen:* Gegen vier Männer, darunter zwei ehemalige Polizeioberkommissare, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt am Main Anklage erhoben, insbesondere wegen Volksverhetzung, dem Verwenden verfassungsfeindlicher Kennzeichen, Verstößen gegen das Waffengesetz und Verrat von Dienstgeheimnissen. Sie sollen 2018 in rechtsextremen Chatgruppen unter anderem fremdenfeindliche Aufnahmen versandt und in ihren Wohnungen Sprengmittel und Waffen gelagert haben, so die FAZ (Julian Staib) und spiegel.de. Die Ermittlungen wegen rechtsradikaler Chatgruppen bei der Polizei begannen im Sommer 2018, nachdem die Rechtsanwältin Seda Basay-Yildiz ein Drohfax mit Informationen erhalten hatte, die nicht öffentlich verfügbar sind.








						Hessen: Radikale Chatgruppen der Polizei – vier Männer angeklagt
					

Im Zuge der Ermittlungen zu rechtsradikalen Umtrieben der hessischen Polizei wurden aktive und ehemalige Beamte angeklagt. Sie sollen Hitlerbilder geteilt und illegal Waffen gebunkert haben.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Edit3:








						Waffen und Munition bei Bundeswehrsoldat gefunden
					

Spezialkräfte der Polizei haben am Wochenende im Hochtaunuskreis einen Bundeswehrsoldaten festgenommen. Die Ermittler stellten bei ihm Waffen, Munition und Sprengstoff sicher.




					www.hessenschau.de
				












						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de
				




__________________________________________________









						StPO-Änderung: Ermittlungen sollen geheimer werden
					

Um verdeckte Ermittlungen nicht zu gefährden, sollen Beschuldigte im Nachhinein u.a. nicht mehr über Durchsuchungen informiert werden.




					www.lto.de
				



Wobei das wohl überhaupt nur bei kleineren Aktionen klappen würde, mit der Geheimhaltung. Über große Razzien wird schließlich schon kurz danach im Fernsehen berichtet.








						Razzien gegen Neonazi-Netzwerk in Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Hessen | MDR.DE
					

Hunderte Polizisten haben am Freitag zahlreiche Objekte von Neonazis in Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Hessen durchsucht. Sie sollen in Bruderschaften mit Drogen und Waffen gehandelt und die Gewinne gewaschen haben.




					www.mdr.de
				




__________________________________________________

"Taktische Liebe verletzt die Menschenwürde"








						Bremen: Keine taktische Liebe für Verdeckte Ermittler
					

Flirten ja, Sex nein? Wie weit dürfen Verdeckte Ermittler gehen? Das Bremer Polizeigesetz will das jetzt regeln.




					www.lto.de
				




Edit4:
Die AfD wird nun endlich im Ganzen vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.









						AfD
					

AfD




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2021)

Manchmal fragt man sich schon, warum es fast 1,5 Jahre dauert, bis sich mal jemand die Überwachungsvideos vom Tatort anschaut, um darauf Personen festzustellen, die den Tatort am Tag vor der Tat auskundschaften.









						Juwelendiebstahl im Grünen Gewölbe: Wer kennt diese vier Verdächtigen? | MDR.DE
					

Die Ermittler suchen nach vier Männern, die einen Tag vor dem Juwelendiebstahl im November 2019 das Grüne Gewölbe ausspioniert haben sollen. Ein Verdächtiger soll mit einem Hauptverdächtigen verwandt sein.




					www.mdr.de
				




Wobei das Bildmaterial eh steinzeitlich ist.

Bei anderen Sachen war man wiederum zu voreilig:








						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Was die Polizei kann und was sie darf
					

Seit einigen Monaten ermittelt die Sonderkommission BAO-Janus („Besondere Aufbau Organisation Janus




					verfassungsblog.de
				













						Illegales Waffenarsenal: Elite-Soldat zu Bewährungsstrafe verurteilt | MDR.DE
					

Jahrelang hortete ein Elitesoldat des Kommandos Spezialkräfte (KSK) Waffen, Sprengstoff und Munition in seinem Garten in Nordsachsen - dafür muss der 46-Jährige aber nicht ins Gefängnis.




					www.mdr.de
				











						Nach Waffenfund: KSK-Soldat erhält Bewährungsstrafe
					

Der KSK-Soldat Philipp S. ist wegen Verstoßes gegen das Waffen-, Sprengstoff- und Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz zu zwei Jahren auf Bewährung verurteilt worden. Das Gericht blieb damit deutlich unter der Forderung der Anklage. Von Martin Kaul.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





			
				tagesschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Gericht glaubte dem Angeklagten nicht​Vor Gericht hatte der Soldat angegeben, die Munition zurückgelegt zu haben, um bei Munitionsengpässen für dienstliche Übungen über Reserven zu verfügen. Das glaubte der Richter allerdings nicht. Er nannte die Ausführungen des Angeklagten "in allen Punkten seltsam".
> 
> Bei seiner Urteilsbegründung ging der Richter auch auf die gesellschaftlichen Begleitumstände ein und auf die rechtsextremen Attentate in Christchurch, Halle und Hanau. Er sagte, an den Soldaten gerichtet: "Ohne das mit Ihnen in Verbindung zu bringen - hätte der Attentäter von Halle ein kleines bisschen ihres Sprengstoffes gehabt, dann wäre er in die Synagoge gelangt."
> 
> Zwar hatten die Ermittler keinerlei Hinweise auf konkrete Anschlagspläne oder Verbindungen zu rechtsextremen Netzwerken gefunden. Dennoch, so der Richter, sei die deutschnationale Einstellung des Soldaten im Prozess deutlich geworden. Es sei nun eine Aufgabe der Bundeswehr, dafür zu sorgen, dass diese wieder die gesamte Gesellschaft abbilde und sich dort nicht ein Eigenleben entwickle.












						AfD
					

AfD




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Hätte man vielleicht eher machen sollen, und nicht erst warten sollen, bis der Verfassungsschutz die AfD überwacht.
Insbesondere da extremistische Bestrebungen eh nicht mit dem öffentlichen Dienst vereinbar sind. Erst recht bei Beamten und insbesondere Polizisten.

Und wem die GdP zu grün ist, der kann immer noch zur blauen DPolG mit dem Populisten Rainer Wendt wechseln. 










						BKA
					

BKA




					www.tagesschau.de
				





> Weiterhin problematisch seien allerdings die Defizite im Bereich der Allgemeinbildung. Wie heißt eigentlich der deutsche Vizekanzler? Wofür steht die Abkürzung RAF? Wer war Günter Guillaume? Was ist das Trennungsgebot? Oft gebe es da erschreckende Wissenslücken.


OK nach "Günter Guillaume" musste ich jetzt selbst erstmal Googeln. Ist bloß die Frage, ob der genauso wie die "RAF" heute wirklich noch wichtig ist, wo die Schwerpunkte vor allem im Bereich Cybercrime und Islamismus liegen. Also genau dafür, wo auch die neuen Abteilungen geschaffen wurden.
Gerade wenn man auch selbst erkannt hat, dass die Prüfungen veraltet sind:


> Vor einigen Jahren war bekannt geworden, dass viele Bewerber den Sport- oder auch den  Deutschtest des BKA nicht bestanden. Wie schreibt man Kerzendocht, fahlgrün, Hyazinthe oder verbrämt? Heißt es Konkurrenz oder Konkurens? An solchen Fragen scheiterten nicht wenige. Daraufhin wurde entschieden, die Prüfung solle zeitgemäßer gestaltet werden. BKA-Präsident Holger Münch forderte in der "Welt" einen "Philosophiewechsel" bei der Personalgewinnung. Gerade im Bereich der dringend gesuchten Computerspezialisten sei es beispielsweise nicht notwendig, besonders sportlich zu sein.




*Edit:*

Einmal ein schöner Überblick, über die vier AfD-Landesverbände in Ostdeutschland, die schon ganz offiziell als Verdachtsfall eingestuft wurden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_HcJIqI368

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Edit2:*

Der Gesetzentwurf zu den Feindeslisten ist jetzt durch  einen Verweis auf die Ausnahmebestimmungen im §86 Abs. 3 StGB etwas entschärft worden. Strafbar ist es somit "nicht, wenn die Handlung der staatsbürgerlichen Aufklärung, der Abwehr verfassungswidriger Bestrebungen, der Kunst oder der Wissenschaft, der Forschung oder der Lehre, der Berichterstattung über Vorgänge des Zeitgeschehens oder der Geschichte oder ähnlichen Zwecken dient."

In der Begründung zum Gesetzentwurf gegen Feindeslisten wird zudem erwähnt, dass die „Veröffentlichung der Recherchearbeit von Vereinen zur Aufdeckung extremistischer Bestrebungen“ nicht strafbar sein soll, sowie, dass die anprangernde Nennung von Namen vor allem dann strafbar sein soll, wenn sie mit „subtilen Andeutungen“, verbunden wird, „die zu einem Einwirken auf die betroffene Person motivieren könnten (‚Man könnte ihr/ihm mal einen Besuch abstatten‘).“

_Anmerkung: Bei der Recherche zu dem Gesetzentwurf des  § 126a ("Gefährdende Veröffentlichung personenbezogener Daten") muss man aufpassen, denn ursprünglich, sollte § 126a  StGB der neue Straftatbestand gegen die Darknetmarktplätze werden ("Anbieten von Leistungen zur Ermöglichung von Straftaten"), wie in diesem Entwurf von 2019 zu sehen ist:


			https://www.bundesrat.de/SharedDocs/drucksachen/2019/0001-0100/33-19(B).pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1
		


Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ob der eine neue Nummer bekommt, oder man da die Feindeslisten irgendwie mit einbaut?
Oder sieht das Ministerium da nun selbst nicht mehr durch?_



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/presseschau/p/2021-03-15-transparenz-fiktiver-schadensersatz-ksk/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Feindeslisten: *Wie die _Mo-taz (Christian Rath)_ berichtet, hat Justizministerin Christine Lambrecht (SPD) ihren Gesetzentwurf gegen das "gefährdende Verbreiten personenbezogener Daten" überarbeitet. Journalistische und zivilgesellschaftliche Aufklärung soll jetzt ausdrücklich von der Strafbarkeit ausgenommen werden, indem ein Verweis auf die Sozialadäquanz-Klausel des § 86 Abs. 3 StGB angefügt wird. Der Gesetzentwurf so am Mittwoch im Bundeskabinett beschlossen werden.
> 
> Die Konstruktion der geplanten neuen Strafnorm bleibe aber problematisch, meint _Christian Rath (Mo-taz)_ in einem separaten Kommentar, weil die Norm nicht auf die Absicht der Handelnden abstelle, sondern die Geeignetheit ausreichen lasse, eine Gefährdung durch Straftaten Dritter auszulösen. Der konkrete Gesetzentwurf mache deutlich, wie gefährlich es sei, bei Gesetzen, die auf Rechtsextremisten zielen, die Schwellen der Strafbarkeit so niedrig anzusetzen, dass auch eine gewaltfreie Antifa damit verfolgt werden kann. Wer Nazis auch bei Beweisschwierigkeiten verfolgen wolle, produziere schnell kriminalpolitische Kollateralschäden.


Aber vielleicht denken dann auch dann auch mal ein paar gewaltbereite Linksradikale darüber nach, dass Gewalt gegen Nazis/Rechtsextremisten keine Lösung ist und das Gewaltmonopol beim Staat liegt.

Linksextremisten gibt es fast nicht: https://verfassungsblog.de/der-extremismus-stirbt-zuletzt/


*Edit3 (17.03.2021):*

Der Gesetzentwurf zu den Feindeslisten wurde nun vom Bundeskabinett beschlossen. Es wird damit der neue § 126a StGB eingeführt, wenn der Bundestag zustimmt.









						Gesetz
					

Gesetz




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Kabinett: Straftatbestand 'Feindeslisten' auf dem Weg
					

Mit dem Entwurf des Kabinetts soll die Verbreitung von Listen mit vermeintlich politischen Gegnern strafbar werden.




					www.lto.de
				




Der Straftatbestand zu den Darknetmarktplätzen bekommt laut Golem bzw. Netzpolitik.org den § 127 StGB und der aktuelle § 127 StGB (Bildung bewaffneter Gruppen) wird zum § 128 StGB, der derzeit frei ist.
https://www.golem.de/news/darknet-g...tze-drohen-lange-haftstrafen-2102-154075.html








						Kriminelle Handelsplattformen: Justizministerin Lambrecht will illegale Märkte verbieten
					

Wer Internet-Plattformen betreibt, auf denen strafbare Produkte gehandelt werden, soll mit fünf Jahren Haft bestraft werden. Das sieht ein Gesetzentwurf des Justizministeriums vor, den wir veröffentlichen. Einen




					netzpolitik.org


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2021)

Nach der AfD wird nun auch bei Querdenken eine bundesweite Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz geprüft.








						Verfassungsschutz: Wie umgehen mit den "Querdenkern"?
					

Die Verfassungsschutzbehörden beraten über den Umgang mit den sogenannten "Querdenkern". Die sich zunehmend radikalisierende Bewegung könnte bald bundesweit beobachtet werden. Von Florian Flade.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





> Das Bundesamt prüft aktuell, ob es sich bei "Querdenken" um einen verschwörungsideologischen Extremismus und um eine verfassungsfeindliche Bestrebung handelt - und in welcher Form das Phänomen beobachtet werden sollte: Ob etwa lediglich feste Strukturen, wie etwa Vereine oder Organisationen von "Querdenken" in den Blick genommen werden, oder, wie in Bayern, als "Sammelbeobachtungsobjekt" die Szene insgesamt - ähnlich wie es bereits bei den "Reichsbürgern" der Fall ist.


----------



## Mahoy (19. März 2021)

Ich würde ja Verquerdenker eher durch Pfleger in einer dafür geeigneten psychiatrischen Einrichtung beobachten lassen, aber wenn der Verfassungsschutz nicht ausgelastet ist, meinetwegen ...


----------



## Don-71 (19. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich würde ja Verquerdenker eher durch Pfleger in einer dafür geeigneten psychiatrischen Einrichtung beobachten lassen, aber wenn der Verfassungsschutz nicht ausgelastet ist, meinetwegen ...



Ich stelle mir gelegentlich immer mal wieder vor, was in meinem Geburtsort in den 1980ern passiert wäre, wenn da plötzlich einer sein Grundstück verbarikadiert hätte, eine Fantasie Fahne gehisst und sich zum König über sein eigenes Stück Land ausgerufen hätte, samt eigenen Pass und die Existenz der Bundesrepublik in Frage gestellt hätte, so schnell hätte man wahrscheinlich gar nicht "gucken"können, da wäre ein VW Bus mit 3 Jungs im weißen Kittel vorgefahren und man hätte denjenigen wohl für eine längere Zeit nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen.
Das absolut gleiche wäre passiert, hätte sich Jemand mit einem gelben Stern auf der Brust, auf die Straße gestellt und Impfungen oder Impfpflicht, mit der Verfolgung von Juden im dritten Reich gleichgesetzt.
Das wäre ratz fatz gegangen, ohne großartige Fragenstellerei, denn alle hätten den Scheibenwischer gezeigt und das für völlig berechtigt empfunden.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2021)

Querdenken gegen den Staat - Störungsmelder
					

Querdenker haben am Samstag in Kassel demonstriert - und dabei gegen sämtliche Auflagen verstoßen. Die Aggressivität der Coronaleugner ist Kalkül.




					blog.zeit.de
				




Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von der Polizei und der Politik


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. März 2021)

Ich bin auch sehr enttäuscht von der Polizei.
Bin mit meinem Rennrad unterwegs, werde von einem Auto kurz vor einem Kreisverkehr mit kaum Seitenabstand überholt und dann direkt ausgebremst. War ein Polizeiauto. Rücksichtnahme auf andere Verkehrsteilnehmer scheint man dort auch nicht mehr groß zu schreiben.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2021)

Das ist typisch Autofahrer, nicht typisch Polizei


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2021)

In Kassel wurde eine (nach dem was im Video zu sehen ist) friedliche Radfahrerin sogar grundlos von einem Polizisten geschlagen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1373266493589311494

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Fragwürdiger Polizeieinsatz bei "Querdenker"-Demo in Kassel
					

Die entgleiste "Querdenker"-Demo in Kassel sorgt für Kritik an Polizei und Politik. Während Corona-Kritiker die Einsatzkräfte offenbar überrumpeln konnten, wurden Gegendemonstranten teils rabiat zurückgedrängt. Innenminister Beuth kündigte eine Überprüfung an.




					www.hessenschau.de
				





Auch beim KSK wird weiter ermittelt:








						KSK
					

KSK




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. März 2021)

Ein Mann wurde auf einer Liege fixiert und von einem Sanitäter so fest ins Gesicht geschlagen, dass ihm sein Jochbein brach. Polizeibeamten standen nur daneben, ohne einzugreifen. Zum Glück nahm eine Sicherheitskamera alles auf. 

"Flüchtling von Sanitäter verprügelt: "Polizei sagte, ich soll Video löschen" - FOCUS Online" https://amp.focus.de/panorama/welt/...n-von-sanitaeter-verpruegelt_id_13083252.html


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2021)

> "Eine konsequente Verhinderung des Entstehens von Ansammlungen oder ein konsequentes Auflösen verbotener Versammlungen hätte nach Einschätzung der Polizei zur Anwendung von Zwangsmitteln und damit einhergehend zu einer nicht unerheblichen Anzahl an Verletzten auf allen Seiten geführt", verteidigten die Beamten am späten Samstagabend ihr Einsatzkonzept.


Und jetzt kommt es wahrscheinlich zu X Ansteckungen.
Das ist deren scheiß Job im Rahmen der rechtlichen Möglichkeiten das Recht durchzusetzen und nicht dumm daneben zu stehen. 



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ein Mann wurde auf einer Liege fixiert und von einem Sanitäter so fest ins Gesicht geschlagen, dass ihm sein Jochbein brach. Polizeibeamten standen nur daneben, ohne einzugreifen. Zum Glück nahm eine Sicherheitskamera alles auf.


Könnte sogar straflos für alle ausgehen...


----------



## Eckism (22. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Kassel wurde eine (nach dem was im Video zu sehen ist) friedliche Radfahrerin sogar grundlos von einem Polizisten geschlagen.


Die wurde nicht geschlagen, nur schnell runtergedrückt.
Warum fährt se da auch rum wenn sie nicht auf Konflikte aus ist...selbst schuld.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die wurde nicht geschlagen, nur schnell runtergedrückt.


Zu viel Gewalt gegen Menschen sehe ich da auch nicht, das war ja kein Einprügeln, aber warum man vom in die Speichen tritt bevor man jemanden wegzieht kann ich mir eher nicht erklären.


----------



## Eckism (22. März 2021)

Vielleicht war da am Rad was krumm und er wollte es nur richten?


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Warum fährt se da auch rum wenn sie nicht auf Konflikte aus ist...selbst schuld.



Es war eine öffentliche Straße. Da darf jeder Radfahrer drauf fahren, wenn kein Radweg vorhanden ist.


Mal wieder was zur Quellen-TKÜ:









						Gutachten: Quellen-TKÜ für Geheimdienste GG-konform?
					

Verfassungsrechtliche Unsicherheiten bei der geplanten heimlichen Überwachung von Smartphone und PC sieht der Wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestags.




					www.lto.de
				






> auch grundrechtlich macht das einen Unterschied. Wird nur laufende Kommunikation überwacht ist der Eingriff an Art. 10 Abs. 1 Grundgesetz (GG) zu messen, geht es um das Durchsuchen von auf dem System vorhandenen Daten fällt das in den Schutzbereich des vom Bundesverfassungsgericht (BVerfG) entwickelten Grundrechts auf Gewährleistung der Vertraulichkeit und Integrität informationstechnischer Systeme gem. Art. 2 Abs. 1 i.V.m. Art. 1 Abs. 1 GG ein – mit strengeren Voraussetzungen.



Wobei ich einen Eingriff in den Schutzbereich des vom Bundesverfassungsgericht (BVerfG) entwickelten "Grundrecht auf Gewährleistung der Vertraulichkeit und Integrität informationstechnischer Systeme" gem. Art. 2 Abs. 1 i.V.m. Art. 1 Abs. 1 GG schon bei der heimlichen Installation einer beliebigen Software für geben sehen würde.
Und bei Spionageprogrammen (Spyware/Trojaner) erst recht. Egal welche Feature die nun exakt haben.

Denn schon die Installation greift in die Integrität ein und die Spionagefunktion dann noch in die Vertraulichkeit.
Der Grundrechtseingriff ist also auf jeden Fall gegeben und es ist eine Abwägung im Einzelfall unter Beachtung der  Verhältnismäßigkeit nötig.




			
				https://www.dw.com/de/%C3%BCberwachung-verfassungsklage-gegen-staatstrojaner/a-55826654 schrieb:
			
		

> als Vorbild dient dem Bund offenbar das, was der Verfassungsschutz im Stadtstaat Hamburg bereits seit April 2020 machen darf: Staatstrojaner unbemerkt in Smartphones einschleusen, ohne sich diese Manipulation von einem Gericht genehmigen zu lassen.
> 
> Mit dieser hohen Hürde wurde bislang deutschlandweit garantiert, dass Eingriffe in die Privatsphäre nur in seltenen Ausnahmefällen und vor allem gut begründet möglich waren. Weil die Hamburger Regelung aus Sicht der Kritiker ein rechtsstaatlicher Dammbruch ist, reichte die GFF vor kurzem Klage beim Bundesverfassungsgericht in Karlsruhe ein. Es ist nicht die erste. Hauptkritikpunkt: Es sei überhaupt nicht definiert, "wann ein Trojaner eingesetzt werden darf", bemängelt Bijan Moini.


Und auch zum "wie" gibt es keinerlei Regelungen. Deshalb klappt es wohl auch so selten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Könnte sogar straflos für alle ausgehen...


Zumindest ist der Sanitäter seinen Job los.


----------



## Eckism (22. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es war eine öffentliche Straße. Da darf jeder Radfahrer drauf fahren, wenn kein Radweg vorhanden ist.


Öffentliche Straße die mehr oder weniger abgesperrt wahr...mit viel Polizei drumrum...mit viel Demonstranten drumrum...
Wenn man da mit nem Auto durchfährt muss man schließlich auch mit weniger verständnisvollen Menschen und Polizisten rechnen, und damit, das zumindest das Auto nicht heile durchkommt.


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2021)

Wobei da nicht wirklich zu sehen war wo die Absperrung langgehen soll und wer auf der richtigen Seite der Absperrung steht und wer nicht.


----------



## Eckism (22. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da nicht wirklich zu sehen war wo die Absperrung langgehen soll und wer auf der richtigen Seite der Absperrung steht und wer nicht.


Bei 20.000 Demonstranten+Polizei+Gegendemonstranten ist die Straße ja nun völlig Latte.
Das kannste drehen und wenden wie du willst, hält man sich fern, passiert nix, gehste in die Nähe, musste halt mit rechnen, das man auf die Fresse bekommt.


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2021)

Es gab da gar keine genehmigte Demonstration. Die Polizei hätte also die Demo komplett unterbinden müssen.

Mit einer nicht genehmigten Nazidemo voller Gewalttäter muss keiner rechnen.

Das hatte ja nicht mal die Polizei gemacht.


----------



## Eckism (22. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gab da gar keine genehmigte Demonstration. Die Polizei hätte also die Demo komplett unterbinden müssen.
> 
> Mit einer nicht genehmigten Nazidemo voller Gewalttäter muss keiner rechnen.


Haben se doch versucht...und du beschwerst Dich. Woher soll die Polizei denn wissen, ob die Fahrradfahrerin nun dazu gehört oder nicht? Also drauf auf die olle und verjagen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Zumindest ist der Sanitäter seinen Job los.


Ja klar, das ist halt nicht unschön, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Herkunft des Opfers eine Ursache gespielt hat.
Eher Alter,  Geschlecht und ggf die Umstände.


Eckism schrieb:


> Woher soll die Polizei denn wissen, ob die Fahrradfahrerin nun dazu gehört oder nicht? Also drauf auf die olle und verjagen.


Ach komm das ist nun wirklich eine dumme Frage.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Polizei hätte also die Demo komplett unterbinden müssen.


Man war aber zu Feige auch nur ansatzweise hochzueskalieren.
Letztes Jahr hat man die bei der Kälte immerhin beregnet und hier? Nüscht!


----------



## Eckism (22. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach komm das ist nun wirklich eine dumme Frage.


Man muss sich als Polizist auch nicht alles gefallen lassen, wer weiß, was die Tussi davor gesagt/angestellt hat...
Sie ist ja augenscheinlich nicht nur vorbeigefahren sondern hatte angehalten und war abgestiegen, also druff auf die Demonstrantin. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Man war aber zu Feige auch nur ansatzweise hochzueskalieren.
> Letztes Jahr hat man die bei der Kälte immerhin beregnet und hier? Nüscht!


Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, Flammenwerfer, Senfgas und ein paar Handgranaten regeln so einiges, aber bei dem ganzen Gehetze gegen die Polizei die letzen Monate und den ganzen Hobbyfilmemachern überlegt man es sich halt 2 mal...mit Wasserwerfern zu beregnen wäre ja zusätzlich noch ne Umweltsünde, in Afrika verdursten die Menschen und hier wird das gute Zeug verschwendet, geht gar nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (23. März 2021)

Manchmal gibt es keinen "Bösen". Nehmen wir doch die Situation mit dem Sanitäter:
Wie die Hintergrundgeschichte zeigt, war der Geschlagene aufgrund des Todes einer Angehörigen in einer emotionalen Stresssituation, hat einen über den Durst getrunken und nach dem Sanitäter gespuckt. Gewiss nicht schön, aber entschuldbar.
Der Sanitäter wiederum ist in einer permanenten beruflichen Stresssituation und muss ständig damit rechnen, beleidigt, bespuckt oder noch schlimmer angegriffen zu werden, obwohl er helfen möchte. Da ist es ebenfalls verzeihlich, wenn einmal die Sicherung durchbrennt.
Beide haben offenbar keine Vorgeschichte für das, was sie in einer Ausnahmesituation getan haben. In einer idealen Gesellschaft gäbe es einen Mediationstermin unter für beide Parteien normalen Umständen, man entschuldigt sich und beide müssten sich lediglich verantworten, soweit es aufgrund der begangenen Straftaten (Vandalismus, Körperverletzung etc.) von Rechts wegen erforderlich ist. Aber es müsste niemand seinen Job verlieren oder seinen Aufenthaltsstatus riskieren, weil man unter Anspannung menschlich reagiert hat.

Die Situation mit der Radfahrerin halte ich für dramatischer, denn zumindest das Video gibt keinerlei Rechtfertigung für den polizeilichen Übergriff her. Ein freundlicher Hinweis, doch bitte weiterzufahren, hätte allen Dafürhaltens genügt.
Klar, auch die Polizei ist angespannt, wenn sie zwei Lager von Demonstranten auseinanderhalten soll und weder die Mannstärke noch einen Plan dafür hat, um auch nur eines dieser Lager zu bändigen.
Aber: Im Gegensatz zu Sanitätern, die für medizinische Stresssituationen ausgebildet wurden, sind Polizisten für Konfliktsituationen geschult und sollten in der Lage sein, maßvoll und korrekt zu reagieren, wenn's lediglich brennen _könnte_, aber noch gar nicht brennt.
Eine augenscheinlich harmlose Passantin rabiat vom Rad zu holen, weil sie zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort ist, an dem sie jedoch absolut sein darf, ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Eckism (23. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Manchmal gibt es keinen "Bösen". Nehmen wir doch die Situation mit dem Sanitäter:
> Wie die Hintergrundgeschichte zeigt, war der Geschlagene aufgrund des Todes einer Angehörigen in einer emotionalen Stresssituation, hat einen über den Durst getrunken und nach dem Sanitäter gespuckt. Gewiss nicht schön, aber entschuldbar.


Alkohol wird ja immer als Ausrede für alles genommen...da ist nix entschuldbar.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Alkohol wird ja immer als Ausrede für alles genommen...da ist nix entschuldbar.


Alkohol mildert das Urteil. Was ich ja eigentlich merkwürdig finde.


----------



## Mahoy (23. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Alkohol wird ja immer als Ausrede für alles genommen...da ist nix entschuldbar.


Alkohol allein sicherlich nicht.
Es ist aber immer noch ein Unterschied, ob du dir einen ansäufst, weil du einen schmerzlichen Verlust nicht verkraftest, oder weil du nichts Sinnvolleres mit dir anzufangen weißt.
Wenn man keine Freunde hat, die einen aufmuntern und nichts zu tun, um sich abzulenken, übernehmen oft genug Johnny Walker und Jim Beam die Trauerberatung. Das ist sicherlich nicht optimal, aber da habe ich dann doch mehr Verständnis, als wenn sich jemand aus Langeweile betrinkt und deswegen übelst daneben benimmt.

Und hey, der Typ hat ein bißchen getobt und mit 'nem Feuerlöscher gespielt, als er betrunken war, aber weder jemanden totgeschlagen noch totgefahren, ja noch nicht einmal jemanden verletzt. Hässlich wurde es erst, als er fixiert wurde - und wer weiß, was das letzte Mal in seinem Herkunftsland mit ihm angestellt wurde, als er irgendwo gefesselt wurde.

Wie gesagt, vollstes Verständnis auch für den Sanitäter, bei dem das vermutlich auch nur - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - der Tropfen war, der bei ihm das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte. Ich meine, der verdient unter wirklich harten Umständen seinen Lebensunterhalt damit, Anderen zu helfen und ist jetzt wegen eines einzigen Ausrasters nicht nur seinen Job los, sondern für diesen Beruf praktisch verbrannt. Das sollte m.M. einfach nicht sein.

Vor Allem ist es unverhältnismäßig, wenn man bedenkt, mit was für Übergriffen _für solche Situationen ausgebildete_ Polizisten immer wieder durchkommen und dafür - wenn überhaupt - ehe milde Disziplinarstrafen kassieren, weil die Hürde für den Jobverlust enorm hoch ist.
Und selbst da kann ich in vielen Fällen nachvollziehen, warum die Contenance flöten gegangen ist - nur halt nicht gegenüber Passanten, die auch wirklich _keinerlei_ aggressives oder auch nur renitentes Verhalten zeigen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alkohol mildert das Urteil. Was ich ja eigentlich merkwürdig finde.


Wieso?
Es heißt mit Wissen und Wollen, das ist nicht drin wenn du hackedicht bist.


----------



## Eckism (23. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Alkohol allein sicherlich nicht.
> Es ist aber immer noch ein Unterschied, ob du dir einen ansäufst, weil du einen schmerzlichen Verlust nicht verkraftest, oder weil du nichts Sinnvolleres mit dir anzufangen weißt.
> Wenn man keine Freunde hat, die einen aufmuntern und nichts zu tun, um sich abzulenken, übernehmen oft genug Johnny Walker und Jim Beam die Trauerberatung. Das ist sicherlich nicht optimal, aber da habe ich dann doch mehr Verständnis, als wenn sich jemand aus Langeweile betrinkt und deswegen übelst daneben benimmt.


Besoffen ist besoffen...mir wäre es auch egal, aus welchem Grund jemand besoffen ist...bespuckt mich einer, bekommt der nicht nur ne Ohrfeige...das ist eins der widerlichsten Sachen. 
Für Dich wäre es zudem also ok, wenn jemand aus Trauer besoffen Auto fährt und Leute umbügelt? Man kann ja schließlich aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen trauern...man ist auf einen Regenwurm getreten, man hat 5€ verloren usw...


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. März 2021)

Ich bin auch dafür, dass, im alkoholisierten Zustand begangene, Straftaten härter geahndet werden müssen. Es kann nicht sein, dass Menschen, die Alkohol trinken milder verurteilt werden, wegen Unzurechnungsfähigkeit o.ä.
Letztendlich hat die Person sich in einem nüchternen Zustand bewusst dazu entschieden, durch Alkohol in einen Zustand des Kontrollverlustes zu begeben. Daher sollte man/frau alle daraus entstehenden Konsequenzen tragen müssen.


----------



## Mahoy (23. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Besoffen ist besoffen...mir wäre es auch egal, aus welchem Grund jemand besoffen ist...bespuckt mich einer, bekommt der nicht nur ne Ohrfeige...das ist eins der widerlichsten Sachen.


Ist ja auch okay, sofern du dann für die Ohrfeige kein exklusives Verständnis erwartet. 



Eckism schrieb:


> Für Dich wäre es zudem also ok, wenn jemand aus Trauer besoffen Auto fährt und Leute umbügelt?


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil: Ich schrieb weiter oben explizit, dass man für strafrechtlich relevante Handlungen trotzdem geradestehen muss, egal in welcher Gemütsverfassung oder sonstigen Einflüssen man diese begangen hat.

Ich behalte mir trotzdem vor, es ethisch unterschiedlich zu bewerten, wenn jemand aus für mich relevanter Ursache Gesetze (oder einfach nur gesellschaftliche Konventionen) bricht.
Um dein Beispiel aufzugreifen: Wenn du mich angreifst, weil du aus für mich nachvollziehbaren Umständen neben der Spur bist (Der Verlust von fünf Euro wäre für mich kein nachvollziehbarer Grund, der Tod eines nahen Angehörigen jedoch durchaus ...), dann falte ich dich deswegen nicht zusammen. Andernfalls durchaus.

Um mal auf unser Beispiel zurückzukommen:

Der Sanitäter hat eine Körperverletzung begangen, für die muss er geradestehen. Ich kann aber als Mensch trotzdem verstehen, warum er ausgerastet ist, weil ich weiß, was für Situationen Sanitäter mittlerweile ausgesetzt sind.  Aber ich kann nicht verstehen, warum er zwingend seinen Job verlieren muss, wenn er nicht gerade ein Vorgeschichte von Übergriffen hat, die vermuten lässt, dass dieser eine Ausraster keine einmalige Ausnahme in einer Ausnahmesituation war. Er hat viel mehr Menschen geholfen, als er verletzt hat ,und würde anzunehmenderweise noch viel mehr Menschen helfen können.

Und wenn ich das auf _einen_ Menschen anwenden kann, dann auch auf einen _anderen_ Menschen, der ebenfalls in einer außergewöhnlichen Stresssituation war und nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand ebenfalls keine Vorgeschichte von Vandalismus unter Alkoholeinfluss (und noch nicht mal jemanden verletzt) hat. Auch der muss trotzdem für den strafrechtlich relevanten Teil seiner Handlungen geradestehen, ist damit jedoch ebenso wenig grundsätzlich ein Armleuchter wie der Sanitäter.

Und davon, dass Alkohol ein Milderungsgrund wäre, schrieb ich schon gleich dreimal nicht, sondern dass es nachvollziehbare Gründe geben kann, warum sich jemand betrinkt. Wenn sich irgend ein Hanswurst auf einer Fete besäuft, für die Rückfahrt nach Hause das Auto nimmt und jemanden umbügelt oder im Suff jemanden tot bzw. krankenhausreif schlägt, sollte der Alkoholkonsum meines Erachtens sogar _strafverschärfend _gewertet werden, denn schließlich hat man diesen Zustand geringerer Selbstkontrolle erzeugt, während man sich _noch nicht_ in einem Zustand verringerter Selbstkontrolle befand.

Nehmen wir aber mal an, du konsumierst Alkohol grundsätzlich verantwortungsvoll und trinkst bei klarem Bewusstsein nie so viel, dass du dieses klare Bewusstsein verlierst und dann im Dusel bis zum kompletten Kontrollverlust weitertrinkst.
Jetzt geschieht etwas, was dein Bewusstsein trübt, sagen wir mal, jemand jubelt dir was unter, du hast dir den Kopf gestoßen oder du musst einen schweren Schicksalsschlag verkraften und du trinkst deswegen doch einmal mehr, als du es üblicherweise tun würdest, wirst ausfallend und randalierst. Bist dann _prinzipiell_ ein Ar*** oder waren die besonderen Umstände nicht vielleicht doch maßgeblich und sollten berücksichtigt werden? - Eben.


----------



## Eckism (23. März 2021)

Ich trinke keinen Alkohol, von daher prinzipell ein Arschloch.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dafür, dass, im alkoholisierten Zustand begangene, Straftaten härter geahndet werden müssen.


Also soll der Nazi der dir die Nase bricht weniger hart bestraft werden als der, der mal einen über den Durst getrunken hat und sich so mit dir streitet und dir dabei die Nase bricht?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn sich irgend ein Hanswurst auf einer Fete besäuft, für die Rückfahrt nach Hause das Auto nimmt und jemanden umbügelt oder im Suff jemanden tot bzw. krankenhausreif schlägt, sollte der Alkoholkonsum meines Erachtens sogar _strafverschärfend _gewertet werden


Jain, nicht im strafrechtlichen Sinne sondern nur im Verkehr.
Es gibt tatsächlich so Sachen:
Illegales Autorennen->5 Jahre Haft, 4 Jahre Führerscheinentzug
WTF


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

Unsere Hobbyjuristen und ihre Thesen!

Um eure "Überlegungen" auch nur ansatzweise strafrechtlich relevant werden zu lassen, muss man dann die Hilfskonstruktion ins Gesetz schreiben, das jede Art von Alkoholkonsum/Drogenkonsum kausal auf "unmittelbare zukünftige" Handlungen wirkt und zwar im Bereich Fahrlässigkeit und Vorsatz.
Wenn Jemand also um 20 Uhr abends trinkt ist dies praktisch schon kausal fahrlässig oder sogar vorsätzlich, wenn er sich um 0 Uhr prügelt, *aus welchem Grund auch immer*. Insoweit würde Alkohol trinken oder Drogenkonsum den subjektiven Tatbestand praktisch ersetzen.
Noch besser wird es, wenn eine Fahrgemeinschaft abgesprochen war, man anfängt zu trinken, aber der festgelegte Fahrer z.B. mit einem Date verschwindet und man dann trotzdem fährt, führt eure Hilfkonstruktion auch zu Vorsatz in Bezug auf Unfälle.

Man sollte vielleicht mal nachdenken bevor man irgend etwas aus dem Bauch schreibt, was nach näherer Überlegung ziemlicher Schwachsinn ist.
Übrigigens würde das dann für jede Art von Drogenkonsum gelten, auch wenn Jemand z.B. einen Joint raucht ist das dann für jegliche Handlungen in der näheren Zukunft kausal fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich.

Schöne neue Welt!


----------



## seahawk (23. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Alkohol allein sicherlich nicht.
> Es ist aber immer noch ein Unterschied, ob du dir einen ansäufst, weil du einen schmerzlichen Verlust nicht verkraftest, oder weil du nichts Sinnvolleres mit dir anzufangen weißt.
> Wenn man keine Freunde hat, die einen aufmuntern und nichts zu tun, um sich abzulenken, übernehmen oft genug Johnny Walker und Jim Beam die Trauerberatung. Das ist sicherlich nicht optimal, aber da habe ich dann doch mehr Verständnis, als wenn sich jemand aus Langeweile betrinkt und deswegen übelst daneben benimmt.
> 
> ...


Wir reden hier über klare Fälle von rassistischer Gewalt bzw. Polizeigewalt, da darf es keinen Pardon geben, die Täter gehören bestraft und aus dem Beamtenverhältnis entlassen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Unsere Hobbyjuristen und ihre Thesen!


Und du bist? Ein Jurist? Wohl eher nicht


seahawk schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über klare Fälle von rassistischer Gewalt bzw. Polizeigewalt, da darf es keinen Pardon geben, die Täter gehören bestraft und aus dem Beamtenverhältnis entlassen.


Daneben stehen und zusehen ist in keiner wie auch immer gearteten rechtlichen Definition Gewalt deswegen wird ja auch nicht wegen Körperverletzung ermittelt. Bieg dir die Sachen nicht so zusammen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also soll der Nazi der dir die Nase bricht weniger hart bestraft werden als der, der mal einen über den Durst getrunken hat und sich so mit dir streitet und dir dabei die Nase bricht?


Du liest wieder mal Sachen bei mir raus, die ich weder behauptet, noch geschrieben habe. Vor allem vermischst du hier verschiedene Dinge zusammen. Ein Nazi der mich aufgrund eines beweisbar rassistischen Motives körperlich verletzt, handelt aus evtl. niederen Motiven heraus. Daher muss er auch hart bestraft werden. Meinetwegen genauso hart wie derjenige unter Alkoholkonsum, oder sogar noch härter, da er aus menschenverachtenden Motiven heraus gehandelt hat. Sowas müssen Juristen klären.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigigens würde das dann für jede Art von Drogenkonsum gelten, auch wenn Jemand z.B. einen Joint raucht ist das dann für jegliche Handlungen in der näheren Zukunft kausal fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich.
> 
> Schöne neue Welt!


Eine schönere Welt wäre es zumindest, wenn Menschen anfangen würden genauer zu differenzieren. Zu einer genaueren Differenzierung zählt auch jeglicher Konsum von Drogen gleich zu setzen. Alkohol und THC sind in ihrer Wirkung extrem konträr. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dann komm mal gerne zu mir nach Köln zum Summer Jam und danach zu Karneval...


----------



## fipS09 (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Noch besser wird es, wenn eine Fahrgemeinschaft abgesprochen war, man anfängt zu trinken, aber der festgelegte Fahrer z.B. mit einem Date verschwindet und man dann trotzdem fährt, führt eure Hilfkonstruktion auch zu Vorsatz.



Wer sowas macht hat den Vorsatz von mir aus verdient. Was ist so schwer daran besoffen nicht Auto zu fahren?


----------



## Kelemvor (23. März 2021)

ähm...das besoffen sein?


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ein Nazi der mich aufgrund eines beweisbar rassistischen Motives körperlich verletzt, handelt aus evtl. niederen Motiven heraus.


Niedere Beweggründe sind im Strafrecht ein Mordmerkmal sonst nichts.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Köln


Ihh


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und du bist? Ein Jurist? Wohl eher nicht


Ich habe das 1. Staatsexamen in Jura und du?
Übrigens tolles "sachliches" Argument, aber anderes ist von dir wohl nicht mehr zu erwarten!


fipS09 schrieb:


> Wer sowas macht hat den Vorsatz von mir aus verdient. Was ist so schwer daran besoffen nicht Auto zu fahren?


Du hast es nicht kapiert, natürlich ist das Vorsatz, aber darum geht es überhaupt nicht, nach den Überlegungen einiger hier, hättest du auch Vorsatz bezgl. eines Unfalles der "eventuell"passiert!



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Eine schönere Welt wäre es zumindest, wenn Menschen anfangen würden genauer zu differenzieren. Zu einer genaueren Differenzierung zählt auch jeglicher Konsum von Drogen gleich zu setzen. Alkohol und THC sind in ihrer Wirkung extrem konträr. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dann komm mal gerne zu mir nach Köln zum Summer Jam und danach zu Karneval...


Dazu hast du sicherlich wissenschaftliche Quellen?
Fakt ist, das sowohl Drogenkonsum als auch Alkoholkonsum sich bewusstseinsverändernd auswirken und z.B. bei der Teilnahme im Straßenverkehr ganz oder teilweise (Verkehrmittel und Mengen abhängig) verboten sind.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe das 1. Staatsexamen in Jura und du?


Also kein Volljurist und wahrscheinlich nicht in dem Kernbereich tätig.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens tolles "sachliches" Argument, aber anderes ist von dir wohl nicht mehr zu erwarten!


Na wenn du andere Als Hobby Xy bezeichnest musst du es ja professionell sein. Aber ja das erfüllst du ja zumindest teilweise.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht kapiert, natürlich ist das Vorsatz, aber darum geht es überhaupt nicht, nach den Überlegungen einiger hier, hättest du auch Vorsatz bezgl. eines Unfalles der "eventuell"passiert!


Wie kann man dann bei Straßenrennen ne Verurteilung wegen Mordes bekommen?
Auch ohne Jura Studium, so einfach ist es nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu hast du sicherlich wissenschaftliche Quellen?


Natürlich gibt es wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen über Wirkungsweisen von verschiedenen Drogen, viele davon haben sogar bis heute eine medizinisch-therapeutische Verwendung. Daher ist es ständig ein Forschungsgegenstand. Grob wird unterteil in aufputschenden (Amphetamine, XTC, Kokain), sedative (Cannabis, Heroin, verschiedene Opiate) und psychoaktive Substanzen (LSD, Meskalin, Mushrooms etc.).


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie kann man dann bei Straßenrennen ne Verurteilung wegen Mordes bekommen?
> Auch ohne Jura Studium, so einfach ist es nicht.


Du hast es auch nicht kapiert!
Meine Antwort war nicht auf ein Straßenrennen gemünzt, denn das ist etwas ganz anderes und hier gibt es natürlich einen subjektiven Tatbestand und Vorsatz, weil derjenige *will *ja ein Straßenrennen fahren und nimmt damit in Kauf, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer zu gefährden.

Es geht um diese Aussagen:


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dafür, dass, im alkoholisierten Zustand begangene, Straftaten härter geahndet werden müssen. Es kann nicht sein, dass Menschen, die Alkohol trinken milder verurteilt werden, wegen Fahrlässigkeit o.ä.
> Letztendlich hat die Person sich in einem nüchternen Zustand bewusst dazu entschieden, durch Alkohol in einen Zustand des Kontrollverlustes zu begeben. Daher sollte man/frau alle daraus entstehenden Konsequenzen tragen müssen.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Und davon, dass Alkohol ein Milderungsgrund wäre, schrieb ich schon gleich dreimal nicht, sondern dass es nachvollziehbare Gründe geben kann, warum sich jemand betrinkt. Wenn sich irgend ein Hanswurst auf einer Fete besäuft, für die Rückfahrt nach Hause das Auto nimmt und jemanden umbügelt oder im Suff jemanden tot bzw. krankenhausreif schlägt, sollte der Alkoholkonsum meines Erachtens sogar _strafverschärfend _gewertet werden, denn schließlich hat man diesen Zustand geringerer Selbstkontrolle erzeugt, während man sich _noch nicht_ in einem Zustand verringerter Selbstkontrolle befand.


Hier wird Alkoholkonsum moralisch bewertet und darüber hinaus wird der Alkoholkonsum ansich schon so ausgelegt, das zukünftige Handlungen, die dem Alkoholkonsumenten noch gar nicht Bewusst  sind, alleine durch den Konsum von Alkohol als Vorsatz oder wohl eher seltener als Fahrlässigkeit zugeordnet werden, egal welche späteren Umstände die Handlung ausgelöst haben.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

Natürlich begeht jemand der ein Straßenrennen fährt eine Straftat, jemand der Fahrunfähig ist aber auch. Selbst wenn nichts passiert.
Also ist ein Tatbestand in beiden Fällen erfüllt. R gibbet nicht nur bei dem Fahrunfähigen kann man das S annehmen.
Also kann


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Letztendlich hat die Person sich in einem nüchternen Zustand bewusst dazu entschieden, durch Alkohol in einen Zustand des Kontrollverlustes zu begeben. Daher sollte man/frau alle daraus entstehenden Konsequenzen tragen müssen.


Das aller Beste an der Sache ist noch, dass der Poster dieser Aussage, dann noch darüber diskutieren und differenzieren möchte, welch Stoffe denn den Kontrollverlust ausgelöst haben.
All die weil, Alkohol führt seiner Ansicht nach, natürlich zu einem höheren Kontrollverlust als z.B. THC und wahrscheinlich somit auch zu höherer Strafbarkeit.
Wenn sich das normale Menschen durchlesen, fassen sie sich wahrscheinlich an den Kopf....


Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich begeht jemand der ein Straßenrennen fährt eine Straftat, jemand der Fahrunfähig ist aber auch. Selbst wenn nichts passiert.
> Also ist ein Tatbestand in beiden Fällen erfüllt. R gibbet nicht nur bei dem Fahrunfähigen kann man das S annehmen.
> Also kann


Sag mal willst du es nicht kapieren?!
Die Aussagen die ich gepostet habe, von unseren beiden "Juristen" sind doch eindeutig!

Wenn Jemand betrunken Auto fährt begeht er ab einer gewissen Menge eine Straftat und hat auch Vorsatz.
Wenn Jemand aber betrunken Auto fährt und dabei ein Strassenrennen fährt, was er vorher schon geplant hat, und ein Unfall passiert, hatte er sowohl Vorsatz auf das betrunkene Autofahren, als auch Eventualvorsatz, Jemanden über den Haufen zu fahren. Gleiches gilt natürlich wenn er nüchtern ein Straßenrennen fährt, dann hat er auch Eventualvorsatz, Jemanden über den Haufen zu fahren.

Bei den geposteten Aussagen führt aber schon jeglicher Alkoholkonsum dazu, das falls du später Auto fährst, auch gleich Eventualvorsatz hattest, jemanden umzufahren, ohne jegliches Straßenrennen.
Dazu kommt Mahoy noch um die Ecke und möchte Alkoholkonsum in gut und schlecht unterteilen...also moralisch bewerten.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

Lassen wir das mal, ich hab mich immer nur auf Teilaussagen bezogen und das funktioniert in der Diskussion scheinbar nicht.

Wollen wir wieder zum Versagen der Polizei und Politik in Kassel zurück kommen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das aller Beste an der Sache ist noch, dass der Poster dieser Aussage, dann noch darüber diskutieren und differenzieren möchte, welch Stoffe denn den Kontrollverlust ausgelöst haben.
> All die weil, Alkohol führt seiner Ansicht nach, natürlich zu einem höheren Kontrollverlust als z.B. THC und wahrscheinlich somit auch zu höherer Strafbarkeit.


Alkohol baut Hemmungen ab, während THC/CBD sediert. Das ist nicht meine Meinung, das ist der Kenntnisstand über diese Substanzen. Es gibt auch Statistiken über Straftaten im alkoholisierten Zustand, da davon ausgegangen wird, dass durch die niedrige Hemmschwelle eher Gewalt ausgeübt wird. Ich finde das muss härter geahndet werden und nicht noch milde walten lassen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn sich das normale Menschen durchlesen, fassen sie sich wahrscheinlich an den Kopf....


Spar dir doch bitte solche nichtssagenden Killerphrasen und argumentiere einfach sachlich. 1. Staatsexamen in Jura ist erstmal kein inhaltliches Argument.


----------



## fipS09 (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei den geposteten Aussagen führt aber schon jeglicher Alkoholkonsum dazu, das fallst du später Auto fährst, auch gleich Eventualvorsatz hattest, jemanden umzufahren, ohne jegliches Straßenrennen.



Verstehe ich wirklich nicht, aber ich hab auch kein 1. Staatsexamen in Jura 

Nimmt jemand der sich betrunken in ein Auto setzt (von mir aus auch bekifft), etwa nicht eventuelle Folgeschäden durch sein alkoholisiertes Fahren billigend in Kauf?


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Alkohol baut Hemmungen ab, während THC/CBD sediert. Das ist nicht meine Meinung, das ist der Kenntnisstand über diese Substanzen. Es gibt auch Statistiken über Straftaten im alkoholisierten Zustand, da davon ausgegangen wird, dass durch die niedrige Hemmschwelle eher Gewalt ausgeübt wird. Ich finde das muss härter geahndet werden und nicht noch milde walten lassen.


Alkoholkonsum ist aber erlaubt, der von Drogen nicht!
Schon ein sehr entscheidender Unterscheid, aber ich weiß das tut in deiner Welt erstmal nichts zur Sache.
Was passiert mit den Leuten, die Aufputschmittel und "Sediermittel" hintereinander nehmen, kommt nach meiner Information sehr häufig vor. Also einer raucht einen Joint um 21 Uhr, nimmt ne Nase Kosks um 0 Uhr oder ein Amphetamin und begeht einen Autounfall oder eine Prügelei um 1 Ihr, wiegen wir dann Aufputschmittel mit Sediermittel auf oder was soll dann der Richter machen?


fipS09 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich wirklich nicht, aber ich hab auch kein 1. Staatsexamen in Jura
> 
> Nimmt jemand der sich betrunken in ein Auto setzt (von mir aus auch bekifft), etwa nicht eventuelle Folgeschäden durch sein alkoholisiertes Fahren billigend in Kauf?


Nein!
Er handelt fahrlässig, es wird erst zu einem Eventualvorsatz, wenn andere  Handlungen dazukommen, wie z.B. ein Straßenrennen, gefährliches Überholen, vor einer Kuppe überholen, extrem überhöhte Geschwindigkeit etc.
Im Strafrecht gibt es keinen subjektiven Tatbestand auf "iregend etwas" sondern nur auf bestimmte Handlungen, die Handlung betrunken Auto zu fahren, beinhaltet nicht Eventualvorsatz, Jemanden dadurch zu verletzen oder über den Haufen zu fahren.


----------



## fipS09 (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Strafrecht gibt es keinen subjektiven Vorsatz auf "iregend etwas" sondern nur auf bestimmte Handlungen, die Handlung betrunken Auto zu fahren, beinhaltet nicht Eventualvorsatz, Jemanden dadurch zu verletzen oder über den Haufen zu fahren.



Ja genau, nach der Rechtssprechung ist das so. Aber ging es in der Diskussion nicht eher darum das ganze völlig unabhängig der aktuellen Rechtssprechung zu diskutieren?

Es ging den Leuten doch darum das sie finden das genau das geändert werden sollte. Ich finde unter Drogeneinfluss (Alkohol ist ja auch eine Droge) Auto fahren beispielsweise ebenfalls genauso vorsätzlich wie deine Beispiele.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. März 2021)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja genau, nach der Rechtssprechung ist das so. Aber ging es in der Diskussion nicht eher darum das ganze völlig unabhängig der aktuellen Rechtssprechung zu diskutieren?
> 
> Es ging den Leuten doch darum das sie finden das genau das geändert werden sollte. Ich finde unter Drogeneinfluss (Alkohol ist ja auch eine Droge) Auto fahren beispielsweise ebenfalls genauso vorsätzlich wie deine Beispiele.


Danke, genau das. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja genau, nach der Rechtssprechung ist das so. Aber ging es in der Diskussion nicht eher darum das ganze völlig unabhängig der aktuellen Rechtssprechung zu diskutieren?
> 
> Es ging den Leuten doch darum das sie finden das genau das geändert werden sollte. Ich finde unter Drogeneinfluss (Alkohol ist ja auch eine Droge) Auto fahren beispielsweise ebenfalls genauso vorsätzlich wie deine Beispiele.


So funktioniert das aber nicht, denn der subjektive Tatbestand ist Teil einer jeden Strafrechtsnorm und er ist juristisch genau definiert. Definierst du ihn für Autofahren unter Alkohol neu, defenierst du ihn auch für jeden anderen Straftatbestand genauso neu.
Darüber hinaus, ist Autofahren egal ob nüchtern oder betrunken erstmal die subjektive Vorstellung des Autofahrers von A nach B zu fahren. Alkoholkonsum ändert an dieser subjektibven Sachlage (Vorsatz) erstmal gar nichts, erst wenn andere Handlungen dazu kommen, kann man dem betrunkenen Autofahrer eventuell Vorsatz auf eine Tat unterstellen.
Oder um es anders zu formulieren, unser Strafgesetz ist darauf ausgelegt jeden *Fall als Einzefall* zu prüfen, insoweit wird der betrunkene Autofahrer/Straftäter nicht schlechter gestellt als der nüchterne Autofahrer/Starftäter, sondern der Einzefall geprüft. Darüber hinaus kann "eure" Überlegung auch gegen Artikel 3 GG verstoßen, da erstens Alkoholkonsum nicht verboten ist und zweitens, jeder anders reagiert unter Alkoholkonsum, ergo ist jeder vor dem Gesetz gleich und es kommt auf die Einzelfallprüfung an.


----------



## fipS09 (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So funktioniert das aber nicht, denn der subjektive Tatbestand ist Teil einer jeden Strafrechtsnorm und er ist juristisch genau definiert. Definierst du ihn für Autofahren unter Alkohol neu, defenierst du ihn auch für jeden anderen Straftatbestand genauso neu.



Mir ist bewusst das ich es mir da zu einfach mache  Ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung, ist hier doch eh mehr Stammtischgerede, wir haben hier nicht genug Juristen für eine ernsthafte fachliche Diskussion.
Wenn ich jedoch sowas hier sehe:


			Illegale Autorennen: Im Ausnahmefall Mord
		

kann man das ganze doch in Ausnahmefällen scheinbar doch anders werten.

Dabei geht es mir auch nicht um eine rechtliche Einordnung sondern um eine moralische, und da nimmt meiner Meinung nach sowohl der Rennfahrer als auch Onkel Udo der sich mit 2 Promille hinters Steuer setzt sämtliche Folgeschäden seines Handelns in Kauf. Das darfst du natürlich gerne anders sehen, das Gesetz tut es ja auch


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So funktioniert das aber nicht, denn der subjektive Tatbestand ist Teil einer jeden Strafrechtsnorm und er ist juristisch genau definiert. Definierst du ihn für Autofahren unter Alkohol neu, defenierst du ihn auch für jeden anderen Straftatbestand genauso neu.
> Darüber hinaus, ist Autofahren egal ob nüchtern oder betrunken erstmal die subjektive Vorstellung des Autofahrers von A nach B zu fahren. Alkoholkonsum ändert an dieser subjektibven Sachlage (Vorsatz) erstmal gar nichts, erst wenn andere Handlungen dazu kommen, kann man dem betrunkenen Autofahrer eventuell Vorsatz auf eine Tat unterstellen.


Okay, aber jetzt fernab von Verkehrsdelikten. Gewaltdelikte entstehen eher unter Alkoholeinfluss, wieso wird da noch ein bestimmtes Maß an Unzurechnungsfähigkeit zugesprochen, welche sich strafmildernd auswirken. Dabei potenziert der Konsum das Verhalten.


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst das ich es mir da zu einfach mache  Ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung, ist hier doch eh mehr Stammtischgerede, wir haben hier nicht genug Juristen für eine ernsthafte fachliche Diskussion.
> Wenn ich jedoch sowas hier sehe:
> 
> 
> ...


Nein ich halte das für inkonsequent und absolut chaotisch, und das es gegen eine Reihe von rechtsstaatlichen Regeln verstößt.
Der wichtigste Punkt ist, das hier pauschal Alkoholkonsum  so ausgelegt wird, das dem Konsument willkürlich auf nahe zukünftige Ereignisse Vorsatz unterstellt wird, alleine auf grund des Alkoholkonsums.


----------



## fipS09 (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der wichtigste Punkt ist, das hier pauschal Alkoholkonsum  so ausgelegt wird, das dem Konsument willkürlich auf nahe zukünftige Ereignisse Vorsatz unterstellt wird, alleine auf grund des Alkoholkonsums.



Warum auf willkürliche? Mir geht es um zukünftige Ereignisse die im Zusammenhang mit Alkohol stehen.
Alkohol alleine ist in Ordnung.
Autofahren alleine ist super.
Wer beides mischt, sollte meiner Meinung nach härter zur Rechenschafft gezogen werden. Wie gesagt, *meine Meinung*


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Okay, aber jetzt fernab von Verkehrsdelikten. Gewaltdelikte entstehen eher unter Alkoholeinfluss, wieso wird da noch ein bestimmtes Maß an Unzurechnungsfähigkeit zugesprochen, welche sich strafmildernd auswirken. Dabei potenziert der Konsum das Verhalten.


Siehe meine Ausführung zu unserem Strafrecht, Prüfung des *Einzelfalls*.
Wenn 70% Menschen auf Alkohol mit Aggressivität reagieren, aber eher 30% nicht, kann man das nicht pauschal anwenden. Es gibt ja auch keine Sippenhaft in Deutschland.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alkoholkonsum ist aber erlaubt, der von Drogen nicht!


Nun je nach Droge stimmt das nur teilweise und wird mWn z.B. bei Cannabis auch so gehandhabt, dass es nicht generell großes Tata wegen fahren unter Cannabis Einfluss gibt wie damals. 

Aber auch zig andere Drogen haben die selben Hauotbestandteile wie legale Medikamente (ja die auch schnell fahruntauglich machen).


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein ich halte das für inkonsequent und absolut chaotisch, und das es gegen eine Reihe von rechtsstaatlichen Regeln verstößt.
> Der wichtigste Punkt ist, das hier pauschal Alkoholkonsum  so ausgelegt wird, das dem Konsument willkürlich auf nahe zukünftige Ereignisse Vorsatz unterstellt wird, alleine auf grund des Alkoholkonsums.


Nicht Vorsatz, aber mindestens Fahrlässigkeit.


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nicht Vorsatz, aber mindestens Fahrlässigkeit.


Das ist doch allgemein gültige Rechtsprechung!
Es gibt auch absolut keine mildernde Umstände bis zur Volltrunkenheit( je nach Proband ab 1,5, 2 oder 2,5 Promille), die dann Gutachterlich festgestellt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

Wenn man diesen Zustand nicht in der Absicht herbei geführt hat Straftaten zu begehen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

Ja klar, wenn du geplant hast X um die Ecke zu bringen, aber dich vorher besäufst und die Tat im Suff ausführst, um Strafmilderung zu bekommen, zählt das natürlich nicht.
Du hattest ja schon vorher den Vorsatz (subjektiv) auf eine Straftat.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akusFhRhCNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach hört auf


----------



## Don-71 (23. März 2021)

Na ja,
Hirn wird halt doch ungleich verteilt.
Einige davon sind halt m.M. nach akut gefährdet ihren Altag nicht bewältigen zu können.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2021)

Ich denk nur meine Güte und die Polizei versagt.
Alles was nicht genehmigt ist auflösen, auch wenn wenn die Mittel des Rechts ausreizen muss.
Das wurde nicht ansatzweise getan.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Niedere Beweggründe sind im Strafrecht ein Mordmerkmal sonst nichts.



Auch bei anderen Straftaten müssen fremdenfeindliche Motive straf schärfend wirken.



> § 46 Grundsätze der Strafzumessung​(1) Die Schuld des Täters ist Grundlage für die Zumessung der Strafe. [...]
> (2) Bei der Zumessung wägt das Gericht die Umstände, die für und gegen den Täter sprechen, gegeneinander ab. Dabei kommen namentlich in Betracht:
> die Beweggründe und die Ziele des Täters, besonders auch *rassistische, fremdenfeindliche oder sonstige menschenverachtende,*
> [...]











						BGH: Fremdenfeindlichkeit muss Strafe schärfen
					

Begeht jemand eine Tat aus menschenverachtenden Motiven, muss seine Strafe regelmäßig höher ausfallen. Auch, wenn die Tat vor 2015 begangen wurde.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Don-71 (24. März 2021)

Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen DKK007?

Niedere Beweggründe gibt es als Qualifikationstatbestand nur bei Mord und umfasst eine ganze Latte mehr als nur Rassismus.

Bei anderen Starftatbeständen gibt es keine niederen Beweggründe, wird die Tat allerdings aus rassistischen Motiven begangen, wirkt sich das strafverschärfend aus.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Antwort war nicht auf ein Straßenrennen gemünzt, denn das ist etwas ganz anderes und hier gibt es natürlich einen subjektiven Tatbestand und Vorsatz, weil derjenige *will *ja ein Straßenrennen fahren und nimmt damit in Kauf, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer zu gefährden.


Und das gilt nicht, wenn jemand Alkohol trinken und dann noch ein Kraftfahrzeug bedienen *will* und damit in Kauf nimmt, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer zu gefährden?

Im Übrigen habe ich deutlich unterschieden zwischen der juristischen und meiner persönlichen ethischen Bewertung. Dass nonlineare Kausalitäten rechtlich nur mittelbar Berücksichtigung finden können, dürfte auch ohne Staatsexamen den Meisten klar sein.

Derzeitige Rechtspraxis: Wenn du dich betrinkst und im Suff eine Straftat begehst, wird der Rausch strafmildern bewertet. Jedoch _nicht_, wenn nachweisbar ist, dass ein Vorsatz bestand, _bevor_ - entweder zur gezielten Enthemmung und/oder sogar zur gezielten Schaffung eines Milderungsgrundes - ein Rausch herbeigeführt wurde. Gleiches gilt, wenn jemand eine Vorgeschichte von Gewalttätigkeiten unter Alkoholeinfluss hat und argumentiert werden kann, dass somit die Herbeiführung dieses Zustandes - auch ohne Vorsatz - eine besondere Fahrlässigkeit  darstellt.

Wenn ich eine Analogie bemühen darf: Ich bin Epileptiker. Wenn ich aufgrund eines Anfalls die Kontrolle über mein Fahrzeug verliere, bin ich unter Umständen dennoch teilverantwortlich, weil mich - in Kenntnis meiner Disposition - ans Steuer gesetzt habe. Zu meinen Gunsten wirkt sich aus, wenn die Diagnose vorliegt, dass das Führen eines Fahrzeugs aufgrund wirksam eingestellter Medikation unkritisch wäre. Zu meinen Ungunsten ggf., wenn ich die mir verschriebenen Medikamente bekanntermaßen nicht ordnungsgemäß eingenommen haben sollte.
Es gibt tatsächlich keine zwingende Kausalkette von "Mahoy hat seine Pillen nicht genommen" und "Mahoy hat während eines Anfalls jemanden totgefahren", aber diese kann in einem Verfahren möglicherweise dennoch schlüssig aufgebaut werden.

Im vorliegenden Fall: Der Mann wollte sich vielleicht (!) gezielt betrinken, aber er wollte sich nicht betrinken, um anschließend zu randalieren oder Sanitäter anzuspucken. Der Sanitäter ist vielleicht (!) in angespannter Gemütsverfassung zur Arbeit gegangen, aber er hatte sicherlich nicht vor, einen Patienten zu verletzen, der ihm blöd kommt. Geschehen ist beides aber trotzdem, also kann man nur schauen, warum und mit welcher Wiederholungswahrscheinlichkeit.
Meine persönliche - nicht juristische oder psychologische, dafür bin ich nicht kompetent - Ansicht ist, dass beide aufgrund eine temporären Kontrollverlustes gehandelt haben, der nicht ihren regulären Charakteren entspricht. 

Wie das in den jeweiligen Verfahren berücksichtigt werden wird, weiß ich nicht und kann es ohne entsprechenden fachlichen Hintergrund möglicherweise auch nicht fundiert einschätzen, aber ich weiß, wie _ich_ es bewerte.
Und ich weiß, dass beide Personen auch von anderer Seite ganz unabhängig von der juristischen Aufarbeitung bewertet und teilweise sanktioniert werden/wurden.


----------



## Don-71 (24. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das gilt nicht, wenn jemand Alkohol trinken und dann noch ein Kraftfahrzeug bedienen *will* und damit in Kauf nimmt, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer zu gefährden?


Ja klar!
Es gibt auch den Unterschied, Jemanden zu schupsen (ohne Treppe, Abhang oder spitzen Stein) oder mit dem Hammer eine über den Kopf zu bügeln!
Wenn Onkel Otto mit 1,5 Promille nach Hause fährt und sich an die Verkehrsregeln hält, hat er nunmal keinen Eventualvorsatz Jemanden zu verletzen oder über den Haufen zu bügeln.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Analogie bemühen darf: Ich bin Epileptiker. Wenn ich aufgrund eines Anfalls die Kontrolle über mein Fahrzeug verliere, bin ich unter Umständen dennoch teilverantwortlich, weil mich - in Kenntnis meiner Disposition - ans Steuer gesetzt habe. Zu meinen Gunsten wirkt sich aus, wenn die Diagnose vorliegt, dass das Führen eines Fahrzeugs aufgrund wirksam eingestellter Medikation unkritisch wäre. Zu meinen Ungunsten ggf., wenn ich die mir verschriebenen Medikamente bekanntermaßen nicht ordnungsgemäß eingenommen haben sollte.
> Es gibt tatsächlich keine zwingende Kausalkette von "Mahoy hat seine Pillen nicht genommen" und "Mahoy hat während eines Anfalls jemanden totgefahren", aber diese kann in einem Verfahren möglicherweise dennoch schlüssig aufgebaut werden.


Hier müsste aber schon etwas sehr grobes geschehen sein, um Vorsatz zu unterstellen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Im vorliegenden Fall: Der Mann wollte sich vielleicht (!) gezielt betrinken, aber er wollte sich nicht betrinken, um anschließend zu randalieren oder Sanitäter anzuspucken. Der Sanitäter ist vielleicht (!) in angespannter Gemütsverfassung zur Arbeit gegangen, aber er hatte sicherlich nicht vor, einen Patienten zu verletzen, der ihm blöd kommt. Geschehen ist beides aber trotzdem, also kann man nur schauen, warum und mit welcher Wiederholungswahrscheinlichkeit.
> Meine persönliche - nicht juristische oder psychologische, dafür bin ich nicht kompetent - Ansicht ist, dass beide aufgrund eine temporären Kontrollverlustes gehandelt haben, der nicht ihren regulären Charakteren entspricht.


Bin ich ja bei dir und würde das selber so bewerten, aber du kannst nicht im gleichen Absatz Hein Blöd schlechter stellen und ihm auf grund seines Alkoholkonsums alles mögliche "unterstellen"! Vor allen dingen kannst du nicht einfach die Gründe für Alkoholkonsum bewerten!
Bei dem Sanitäter könnte man auch mit den gleichen Argumenten, wie bei der Kassiererin kommen, da ist das Vetrauensverhältnis auch bei "einem unterschlagenen Cent" zerstört (nicht meine Meinung), bei einem Sanitäter der einmal zuschlägt, wohl eher auch.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus kann "eure" Überlegung auch gegen Artikel 3 GG verstoßen, da erstens Alkoholkonsum nicht verboten ist


Was sich aber ändern lässt.

In anderen Ländern ist Alkohol in der Öffentlichkeit schon lange verboten.


----------



## Don-71 (24. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was sich aber ändern lässt.
> 
> In anderen Ländern ist Alkohol in der Öffentlichkeit schon lange verboten.


"Klar", aber Cannabis will man legalisieren?!


----------



## fipS09 (24. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> "Klar", aber Cannabis will man legalisieren?!



Halte ich definitiv für eine bessere Option als Alkohol zu kriminalisieren.
Wodurch sich Alkohol seine Sonderstellung unter den Drogen verdient hat ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel.


----------



## Poulton (24. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> "Klar", aber Cannabis will man legalisieren?!


Der Unterschied zwischen Verbot des Konums von Alkohol an und um bestimmte Bereiche und ein Totalverbot, in dem Fall Cannabis, ist dir schon bekannt? Auch das Rauchverbot ist nur das Verbot einer bestimmten Form des Konsums von Tabak. Es darf auch weiterhin geschnupft und gepriemt werden.

Passend dazu, auch wenn es um das zwischen 2010 und 2017 bestehende nächtliche Verkaufsverbot von Alkohol in BaWü geht: https://www.deutschlandfunknova.de/...alt-durch-alkoholverbot-in-baden-wuerttemberg


			https://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP16/Drucksachen/7000/16_7628_D.pdf


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Halte ich definitiv für eine bessere Option als Alkohol zu kriminalisieren.
> Wodurch sich Alkohol seine Sonderstellung unter den Drogen verdient hat ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel.


Alkohol hat bzw. alkoholhaltige Produkte haben in unseren Breiten eine lange Tradition als Nahrungsmittel (Dünnbier als Ersatz für tendenziell verunreinigtes Wasser etc.) bzw. werden mit geselligem Beisammensein assoziiert.
Zu inhalierende Rausch- und/oder Genussmittel wie Cannabis (Oder Tabak, was das angeht, diese Assoziation musste die Tabakindustrie mit gewaltigem Werbeaufwand künstlich erzeugen ...) hingegen nicht.

Rational betrachtet sind Cannabis und Co. - jedoch abhängig vom Anteil der wirksamen Substanzen und Aufnahmeform - nicht kritischer als Alkohol, in vielen Belangen möglicherweise sogar weniger kritisch. Die Länder, dies bisher legalisierten, haben sich auch keineswegs in Zombienationen verwandelt. Aber Akzeptanz und eine wirksame Durchregulierung vergleichsweise neuer Substanzen kommen halt nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. März 2021)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wodurch sich Alkohol seine Sonderstellung unter den Drogen verdient hat ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel.


Wahrscheinlich die Zeitdauer, seit er von Menschen hergestellt und verzehrt wird.
Ganz bestimmt, weil Alkohol sich von der Wirkung schon unterscheidet, da man bei einer Flasche Bier, einem Glas Wein oder einem Schluck Whisky, noch Herr seiner Sinne ist. Bei Alkohol kommt es schon sehr stark auf die Menge an, bis er sich negativ auswirkt, das ist bei vielen anderen Drogen (nicht allen) schon anders gelagert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. März 2021)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wodurch sich Alkohol seine Sonderstellung unter den Drogen verdient hat ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel.


Das ist tatsächlich ein sehr interessantes Thema und ist in Facharbeiten dazu oft kulturgeschichtlich begründet. In anderen "Kulturkreisen" gilt Marihuana zbsp. als Genussmittel, während Alkohol verpönt ist. Interessant dazu noch; in Europa und USA, und vornehmlich unter der weißen Bevölkerung, gibt es große Akzeptanzprobleme ggü. Cannabis, weil es eher als eine Droge des Orients und der Schwarzen gesehen wird. Darüber gibt es auch eine interessante Doku auf Netflix.


----------



## fipS09 (24. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei Alkohol kommt es schon sehr stark auf die Menge an, bis er sich negativ auswirkt, das ist bei vielen anderen Drogen (nicht allen) schon anders gelagert.



Nicht böse gemeint aber bei welcher Droge ist das nicht so?
Ich kann auch ne Viertel Ecstasy Tablette schlucken, weniger Marihuana in den Joint packen, oder mir - um es überspitzt zu formulieren - nur einen Tropfen Heroin spritzen.
"Die Dosis macht das Gift", das Alkohol eine Sonderstellung hat dürfte tatsächlich rein kulturelle Gründe haben.


----------



## Don-71 (24. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich ein sehr interessantes Thema und ist in Facharbeiten dazu oft kulturgeschichtlich begründet. In anderen "Kulturkreisen" gilt Marihuana zbsp. als Genussmittel, während Alkohol verpönt ist.


Das dürfte auch sehr viel mit Geographie zu tun haben, da Tabak nun nicht überall anbaubar ist, genauso wie z.B. Weinreben oder Hopfen


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das dürfte auch sehr viel mit Geographie zu tun haben, da Tabak nun nicht überall anbaubar ist, genauso wie z.B. Weinreben oder Hopfen


Stimmt. Religiöse Einflüsse spielen in den verschiedenen Ländern mit Sicherheit auch eine große Rolle. Siehe allein Rastafari in Jamaika.


----------



## fipS09 (24. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Stimmt. Religiöse Einflüsse spielen in den verschiedenen Ländern mit Sicherheit auch eine große Rolle. Siehe allein Rastafari in Jamaika.


Oder der gute alte Messwein


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Interessant dazu noch; in Europa und USA, und vornehmlich unter der weißen Bevölkerung, gibt es große Akzeptanzprobleme ggü. Cannabis, weil es eher als eine Droge des Orients und der Schwarzen gesehen wird.



Im Gegenteil. Das Hanfverbot wurde erst eingeführt, nachdem die USA ihr Alkoholverbot (Prohibition) abgeschafft haben. Man wollte die Kontrolleure halt nicht auf die Straße setzen, sondern anderweitig beschäftigen.









						Warum wurde Cannabis verboten? Der echte Grund ist schlimmer, als ihr denkt
					

Die meisten glauben, dass sich eines Tages jemand mit wissenschaftlichen Beweisen beschäftigt und herausgefunden hat, dass Cannabis schlimmer ist als andere Drogen, die wir dauernd benutzen — Alkohol und Zigaretten zum Beispiel. So war es nicht.




					www.businessinsider.de
				




Und auch passend zum Thema fehlerhafte Ermittlungen:



> Es stellte sich heraus, dass es nie Beweise dafür gab, dass er jemals Cannabis genommen hatte.
> 
> In seiner Familie gab es viele psychische Krankheiten. Ein Jahr vor dem Vorfall wurden die Eltern darauf hingewiesen, dass er in eine Anstalt gehörte — aber sie weigerten sich. Seine Psychiater erwähnten in Verbindung mit ihm niemals Marihuana.



Und hier noch als etwas ernster geschriebene Quelle:









						Hanf: Harry Anslinger
					

Harry Anslinger ging als Chef des amerikanischen Drogendezernats ab den 1930er-Jahren mit irrationaler Härte gegen Cannabis und dessen Konsumenten vor.




					www.planet-wissen.de
				






			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_J._Anslinger schrieb:
			
		

> *Harry Jacob Anslinger* war ein US-amerikanischer Diplomat deutsch-schweizerischer Herkunft. Ab 1930 war er Vorsitzender des Federal Bureau of Narcotics (FBN) und einer der treibenden Befürworter einer Cannabis-Prohibition. Er lehnte die Nutzung von Opium und Hanf auch zu medizinischen Zwecken ab und setzte sich als Mitglied der Drogenkommission der Vereinten Nationen in den 1960er-Jahren für ein weltweites Verbot des Cannabisanbaus ein.



Nebenbei war Hanf auch schon seit Ewigkeiten ein gängiges Material für Stricke. Hanf, Nessel und Flachs waren lange Zeit die wichtigsten Faserpflanzen Europas.
Damit war es natürlich auch eine Konkurrenz für die Amerikanische Baumwollindustrie.
Somit bekommt man selbst für THC-freien Hanf kaum eine Abbaugenehmigung.

In der Schweiz ist der Anbau von Nutzhanf erlaubt. https://www.grow.de/news-detailseit...-anbau-fuer-die-schweizer-landwirtschaft.html

Übrigens, auch in der Antike war Hanf schon in Europa bekannt.








						Hanf – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Sieht auch so aus, als lässt er sich auf fast jedem Boden anbauen:


> Die Wurzeln des Hanfs können bei entsprechenden Bodenverhältnissen (auf Braunerde, deren Humushorizont jedoch durch einen feinerdereichen Horizont unterlagert ist) bis zu 140 cm in den Boden eindringen – das ist wesentlich tiefer als bei vergleichbaren Nutzpflanzen. Aus diesem Grund wurde Hanf früher häufig auf ausgelaugten, verhärteten Böden gepflanzt, um den Boden zu lockern und gegebenenfalls für den späteren Anbau anspruchsvollerer Pflanzen wie etwa Getreide vorzubereiten. Hanf wurde ebenfalls in versteppten Gebieten verwendet, um den Boden nicht nur zu lockern, sondern zugleich zu beschatten. Erst wenn der Boden gebessert war, wurden andere Nutzpflanzen gesät.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil. Das Hanfverbot wurde erst eingeführt, nachdem die USA ihr Alkoholverbot (Prohibition) abgeschafft haben. Man wollte die Kontrolleure halt nicht auf die Straße setzen, sondern anderweitig beschäftigen.


Ja, das war eine Seite der Medaille, hier ist auch über die andere Seite zu lesen...
"Drogenpolitik: Der Krieg gegen die Drogen war ein Krieg gegen die Schwarzen | ZEIT ONLINE" https://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2016-04/drogenpolitik-un-konferenz-new-york-mexiko-konsum/seite-2


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2021)

Er war halt auch Rassist.

Bei PlanetWissen ist das aber auch ausführlich Thema.


			
				https://www.planet-wissen.de/natur/pflanzen/hanf/pwieharryanslinger100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Es war eine diffuse Mischung aus Geltungssucht, Misstrauen und rassistisch motivierter Abneigung gegenüber den schwarzen Amerikanern, die zu den Armen der Gesellschaft gehörten und Cannabis konsumierten, welche Anslingers Propagandamaschine an Fahrt gewinnen ließ. Cannabis war zum Symbol einer durch den Rassismus polarisierten US-Gesellschaft geworden.




Und aktuell:








						Cannabis: Legalisierung nur noch eine Frage der Zeit?
					

Kommt die Legalisierung? Cannabis-Richter Andreas Müller kämpft für eine liberale Drogenpolitik. Demnächst entscheidet das BVerfG über seinen Antrag.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2021)

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Cannabis einfach nur stinkt wie die Hölle und zwar langfristiger und weiter als Zigaretten die auch schon schlimm genug sind wenn man Lüften will. 
Also ja zur Legalisierung, aber sobald ich das Zeug riechen muss wenn ich durch die Stadt gehe oder aufm Balkon sitze ist vorbei.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Cannabis einfach nur stinkt wie die Hölle und zwar langfristiger und weiter als Zigaretten die auch schon schlimm genug sind wenn man Lüften will.
> Also ja zur Legalisierung, aber sobald ich das Zeug riechen muss wenn ich durch die Stadt gehe oder aufm Balkon sitze ist vorbei.


Von Vorteil ist, dass Cannabis nicht zwingend geraucht werden muss. Nun gut, Tabak auch nicht, aber die Zahl der Tabak Kauenden und Schnupfenden ist ja nicht nur hierzulande eher überschaubar.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Kau- und Schnupftabak auch durchaus einige unästhetische Aspekte haben. Schonend ausgedrückt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Cannabis einfach nur stinkt wie die Hölle und zwar langfristiger und weiter als Zigaretten die auch schon schlimm genug sind wenn man Lüften will.
> Also ja zur Legalisierung, aber sobald ich das Zeug riechen muss wenn ich durch die Stadt gehe oder aufm Balkon sitze ist vorbei.


Geschmäcker sind da wohl verschieden. Ich kenne viele, mich mit eingenommen, die den Geruch mögen. Gut, ich mag aber auch den Benzingeruch an der Tanke 


DKK007 schrieb:


> ...


Ich trinke selber weder Alkohol, noch konsumiere ich irgendwelche BTM. Aber eine Legalisierung von Cannabis wäre enorm wichtig, um einen großen Anteil von Menschen zu entkriminalisieren. Hinzu kommt, dass du durch Kontakt mit Dealern sehr schnell auch in Berührung zu anderen,  viel härteren Drogen kommen kannst - was somit auch einen Einstieg in eine extrem heftige Spirale von Folgekriminalität sein kann. Ich persönlich kenne leider auch einige Menschen, die so abgerutscht sind.


----------



## Banchou (24. März 2021)

*Vorsicht!* *Das hier soll nur zum Nachdenken anregen und ist nicht meine Finale Wunschvorstellung, bis zum Ende durchdachte Meinung.*

Steinigt mich ruhig hinterher aber ich werfe mal was in die OT-Runde.
Was würde dagegen sprechen wenn wir alles und ich meine wirklich alles was das "Büffet" an Sachen die man sich reinpfeifen kann unter Staatliche Kontrolle in den Verkauf an Lizensierte Händler, Shops abgibt?
Eine Registrierung des Käufers wäre hier vielleicht als eine Art "Konsum-Ausweis/ Führerschein" zu verstehen.

Folgendes: Ich bin kein freund von "Bürger bevormunden" und man kann von allem abhängig werden.
Unter dem Punkt jeder sollte seine grenzen als mündiger Erwachsener kennen könnte man doch auf Bier, dem Päckchen Gras, etc. einen Hinweis drucken ala: Sollten sie dennoch im Rausch einer dieser Substanzen ein Delikt/Verbrechen begehen folgt daraus eine härtere Bestrafung vor Gericht.

*Vorsicht!* *Das hier soll nur zum Nachdenken anregen und ist nicht meine Finale Wunschvorstellung, bis zum Ende durchdachte Meinung.*

Das es geht, Drogen, in dem Fall Marihuana zu legalisieren zeigen diverse Beispiele in den USA und anderswo.
Was ich auch mitbekommen habe ist das manche Unternehmen ihren Fokus darauf legen, zb. in Kanada wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Und jetzt kommt das größte + an der Geschichte.

Man würde dem großen organisierten Kriminellen Abschaum ihre "Arbeitsgrundlage" entziehen und der Staat verdient sich damit noch Ordentlich etwas dazu und könnte damit andere Haushaltslöcher stopfen.

Und wir alle wissen das es hier um ein Multimilliarden Geschäft geht!

Was ich auch bissel komisch finde das Zigaretten immer teurer werden weil die Krankenkassen Steigende Kosten angeben aber Bier bleibt gleich? Ja man kann von beidem Krank werden was in beiden fällen teure Behandlungen nach sich ziehen könnte.

*Vorsicht! Das hier soll nur zum Nachdenken anregen und ist nicht meine Finale Wunschvorstellung, bis zum Ende durchdachte Meinung.*


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

Man kann sich jedes beliebige Land anschauen, dass leichte Drogen legalisiert bzw. rechtlich gleichgesetzt und/oder die Distribution (unter Aufsicht) liberalisiert hat: Fairerweise sei vorausgeschickt, dass mancherorts die erhofften positiven Auswirkungen hinter den Erwartungen zurückblieben, aber es trat *nirgends* eine Verschlechterung in irgend einer Kategorie ein.

Hingegen ist es ebenso sinnvoll, historisch liberal gehandhabte Drogen wie Alkohol stärker zu reglementieren. Beispielsweise unterliegt der Verkauf von Spirituosen in Schweden bekanntlich einem staatlichen Monopol und entsprechenden Restriktionen bzw. Preisausgestaltungen. Ergebnis: Erkrankungen, Unfälle und Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit Alkohol treten dort weniger als halb so oft auf wie in Deutschland.
Hingegen hat die Prohibition in den USA, also ein komplettes Alkoholverbot, gesundheitlich keinen positiven und in Sachen Kriminalität einen massiv gegenteiligen Effekt gehabt.

Daher: Nicht kriminalisieren, sondern regulieren. Den Menschen ihre Drogen in Maßen lassen und idealerweise die durch Besteuerung bzw. oder staatlichen Vertrieb generierten Einnahmen für nützliche Dinge (beispielsweise Bildung) verwenden. Das sorgt für schlaue und entspannte Bürger.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun gut, Tabak auch nicht, aber die Zahl der Tabak Kauenden und Schnupfenden ist ja nicht nur hierzulande eher überschaubar.


Ja nun, du weißt, dass ich da wahrscheinlich ein anderes Gefühl habe^^


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind da wohl verschieden. Ich kenne viele, mich mit eingenommen, die den Geruch mögen. Gut, ich mag aber auch den Benzingeruch an der Tanke


Der eine mag das, der andere das. Also allgemein wäre es schön keine unnötigen fremden Gerüche in der Wohnung zu haben.


Banchou schrieb:


> Man würde dem großen organisierten Kriminellen Abschaum ihre "Arbeitsgrundlage" entziehen und der Staat verdient sich damit noch Ordentlich etwas dazu und könnte damit andere Haushaltslöcher stopfen.


Das mit der Arbeitsgrundlage ist nunmal ein glattes Fehlurteil. Frag mal nach illegalen Zigaretten, das ist ein riesiges Geschäft, obwohl du sie legal an jeder Tanke bekommst.


----------



## Don-71 (24. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hingegen ist es ebenso sinnvoll, historisch liberal gehandhabte Drogen wie Alkohol stärker zu reglementieren. Beispielsweise unterliegt der Verkauf von Spirituosen in Schweden bekanntlich einem staatlichen Monopol und entsprechenden Restriktionen bzw. Preisausgestaltungen. Ergebnis: Erkrankungen, Unfälle und Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit Alkohol treten dort weniger als halb so oft auf wie in Deutschland.
> Hingegen hat die Prohibition in den USA, also ein komplettes Alkoholverbot, gesundheitlich keinen positiven und in Sachen Kriminalität einen massiv gegenteiligen Effekt gehabt.


Das ist seit 2007 eben nicht mehr so, da man privat Alkohol von überall in Europa per Versand nach Schweden einführen kann!
Desweiteren würde ich gerne mal eine Statistik sehen, wieviele Schweden im Ausland durch Unfälle, Straftaten und andere alkoholbedingte Auffälligkeiten bis 1995 auffällig wurden und wie das danach und besonders auch seit 2007 abgenommen hat.
Ich kann mich nämlich noch sehr gut an schwedische und dänische "Horden" erinnern, die im Urlaub sämtliche Hemmungen verloren haben, wenn sie "Sprit" in der Hand hatten.
Das gleiche habe ich in der 11. Klasse bei unserem vierwöchigen Schüleraustausch mit der US Jugend durchegehend erlebt, als diese hier waren. Man ist mit der eigenen Kiste Bier zu Party gekommen, Krankenhausbesuche zum Magen auspumpen, waren eher an der Tagesordnung als nicht, weil die Leutchen überhaupt keine "Erfahrung" im Umgang mit Alkohol hatten und sämtliche Hemmungen verloren, egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein.
Ich kann mir da bessere vorstellen und m.A. nach obliegt es auch dem Elternhaus und nicht staatlichen Stellen, den Jugendlichen und jung Erwachsenen einen verantwortungsvollen Umgamg mit Alkohol beizubringen.
Alkoholkonsum war zumindestens für mich und mein Umfeld nur sehr selten Mittel zum Zweck einen Rausch zu erleben, viel mehr ging es um Genuss, was Alkohol auch von anderen Drogen unterscheidet, das es für die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Konsumeten ein Genussmittel in verschiedenen Formen und kein Rauschmittel ist.
Und als mündiger Bürger habe ich grundsätzlich etwas dagegen, wenn der Staat meint, er müsse meinen Genuss reglementieren.

Edit: Die Probleme Schwedens mit Schwarzbrennen vor 1995 verschweigst du auch geflissentlich.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alkoholkonsum war zumindestens für mich und mein Umfeld nur sehr selten Zweck einen Rausch zu erleben, viel mehr ging es um Genuss


D.h. du warst nie in der JU?
Oder nicht bei den feiern eingeladen


----------



## Don-71 (24. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> D.h. du warst nie in der JU?
> Oder nicht bei den feiern eingeladen


Ich wusste erstens schon immer wo ungefähr meine Grenzen sind und zweitens lallend kann man schlecht Small Talk machen, besonders nicht mit dem schönen Geschlecht.
Da war ich gegenüber einigen anderen schon immer im Vorteil, außerdem hasse ich es selber, wenn ich nicht mehr wirklich Herr über mein Sprachzentrum und anderer Körperfunktionen bin.
Wo ich wirklich nicht immer ein gerngesehener Gast war, war auf Verbindungsparties, weil ich mich über ihre Affinität zu Bierzipfeln, Krügen und Trinkspielen immer ziemlich lustig gemacht habe, auch sollte bekannt sein, das ich eher kein Reaktionär bin.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wusste erstens schon immer wo ungefähr meine Grenzen sind und zweitens lallend kann man schlecht Small Talk machen, besonders nicht mit dem schönen Geschlecht.


Nur weil du deine Grenze kennst bleibst du nicht zwangsläufig wegen dem Genuss unter dieser Grenze.
Jede Stunde ein 0,2er Wodka O hält dich auf Pegel, bleibt unter der Grenze, ist halt kein Genuss.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das gleiche habe ich in der 11. Klasse bei unserem vierwöchigen Schüleraustausch mit der US Jugend durchegehend erlebt, als diese hier waren. Man ist mit der eigenen Kiste Bier zu Party gekommen, Krankenhausbesuche zum Magen auspumpen, waren eher an der Tagesordnung als nicht, weil die Leutchen überhaupt keine "Erfahrung" im Umgang mit Alkohol hatten und sämtliche Hemmungen verloren, egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein.



Wo wir gerade vorhin bei dem Thema Verantwortung waren, wäre es da nicht eure Verantwortung gewesen die Verfügbare Menge zu regulieren?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Von Vorteil ist, dass Cannabis nicht zwingend geraucht werden muss. Nun gut, Tabak auch nicht, aber die Zahl der Tabak Kauenden und Schnupfenden ist ja nicht nur hierzulande eher überschaubar.



Wobei man Cannabis wie ich mal gehört habe auch einfach in Haschkeksen verbacken kann, dann hätte man das mit dem Rauchen auch überhaupt nicht.
Wobei da die Gefahr der Überdosierung recht hoch ist, insbesondere wenn die Gäste nicht vorgewarnt sind und sich jemand mit Heißhunger über die Keksdose her macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Alkohol allein sicherlich nicht.
> Es ist aber immer noch ein Unterschied, ob du dir einen ansäufst, weil du einen schmerzlichen Verlust nicht verkraftest, oder weil du nichts Sinnvolleres mit dir anzufangen weißt.
> Wenn man keine Freunde hat, die einen aufmuntern und nichts zu tun, um sich abzulenken, übernehmen oft genug Johnny Walker und Jim Beam die Trauerberatung. Das ist sicherlich nicht optimal, aber da habe ich dann doch mehr Verständnis, als wenn sich jemand aus Langeweile betrinkt und deswegen übelst daneben benimmt.



Aber wieviel genau muss JEMAND ANDERS saufen, damit dass eigene Urteilsvermögen derart beeinträchtigt wird, dass man ihm einen Knochenbruch verpasst, obwohl keine Notwehr vorliegt? Ich hab ja schon ein paar gut angetrunkene Leute gesehen (u.a. auch die erwähnten Skandinavier im Urlaub zur Unterkunft zurück getragen), aber SO ein Fahne ist mir noch nicht begegnet, dass ich benebelt mit aller Kraft zuschlagen wollte.

Das eigentlich skandalöse ist aber sowieso nicht die Tat des Sanitäters, die vielleicht noch aus dem Affekt heraus begründet werden kann. Genau darüber müssten Richter entscheiden. Das skandelöse sind die Polizisten, die diese Gewaltausübung deckten und sogar Beweismittel löschen lassen wollten, sodass Richter gar nicht darüber entscheiden könnten und das Opfer nicht nur ein Opfer von Sanitätergewalt, sondern auch noch ein Opfer staatlicher Rechtsvereitlung ist.

(Und wieso trösten eigentlich immer nur Jim und John, nie Glen, Maria oder Jack?)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Nehmen wir aber mal an, du konsumierst Alkohol grundsätzlich verantwortungsvoll und trinkst bei klarem Bewusstsein nie so viel, dass du dieses klare Bewusstsein verlierst und dann im Dusel bis zum kompletten Kontrollverlust weitertrinkst.
> Jetzt geschieht etwas, was dein Bewusstsein trübt, sagen wir mal, jemand jubelt dir was unter, du hast dir den Kopf gestoßen oder du musst einen schweren Schicksalsschlag verkraften und du trinkst deswegen doch einmal mehr, als du es üblicherweise tun würdest, wirst ausfallend und randalierst. Bist dann _prinzipiell_ ein Ar*** oder waren die besonderen Umstände nicht vielleicht doch maßgeblich und sollten berücksichtigt werden? - Eben.



In den meisten Fällen geht es aber nicht um fremdverschuldete Intoxination. Und wer sich selbst so besäuft, dass es deswegen zu Personen- oder schweren Sachschäden kommt, bei dem ließe sich vielleicht noch über strafmildernde Umstände für diese Folgen reden. Aber dann müsste umgekehrt auch der eigentliche Suff harte Konsequenzen tragen. Denn da liegt eine wortwörtlich kriminelle Inkompetenz im Umgang mit Alkohol vor. Das würde eine Führerscheinsperre einschließlich Führungsverbot für Fahrzeuge auf nicht öffentlichem Grund (Staplerschein, etc.), Verbot von Tätigkeit in jeglichen Sicherheitsrelevanten/Verantwortung für andere Menschen tragenden Berufen und sowie ggf. auch an schweren Maschinen mit Eigengefährdung erfordern. Alles auf mindestens fünf Jahre und mit Eintrag in Führungszeugniss, etc., sodass beispielsweise potentielle Arbeitgeber auch darauf Aufmerksam werden können. Waffenbesitz verbietet sich auf noch weit längere Zeiträume, Sorgerecht für Kinder wäre zu prüfen. (ungleich Betreuungsverbot. Solange ein Erziehungsberechtigter darauf achten kann, dass die potentiell gefährliche Person eben nicht alkoholisiert auf die Kinder aufpasst, besteht kein Problem, aber bei z.B. einer alleinerziehenden Person wäre das nicht gewährleistet und umgekehrt gibt es eben keine innere Hemmungen, die verhindern würden, dass zuviel Alkohol getrunken oder nach Konsum von zuviel Alkohol etwas schlimmes unternommen wird.)

Passiert das alles? Nö. Höchstens nach vielen Auffälligkeiten, wenn jemand als Akoholiker eingestuft wird. (Obwohl gerade die eben oft genau wissen, wie sie trinken müssen, um -für ihre Verhältnisse- normal durch den Tag zu kommen und außer an ihrer Leber keine schweren Schäden anzurichten.) Nur die mildernde Seite von verantwortungslosem Saufen taucht erstaunlich oft in Urteilen auf.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Was sich aber ändern lässt.
> 
> In anderen Ländern ist Alkohol in der Öffentlichkeit schon lange verboten.



Das Problem ist nicht Alkohol in der Öffentlichkeit, sondern Alkoholisierte in der Öffentlichkeit. Gerade in Deutschland benebeln sich außer ein paar Jugendcliques die meisten doch schon aus klimatischen Gründen indoor/auf Terrassen, fahren danach aber eben nach Hause. Umgekehrt ist gegen ein Gläschen Wein bei Sonnenuntergang am Strand echt nichts einzuwenden.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Rational betrachtet sind Cannabis und Co. - jedoch abhängig vom Anteil der wirksamen Substanzen und Aufnahmeform - nicht kritischer als Alkohol, in vielen Belangen möglicherweise sogar weniger kritisch.



Jein. Aufgrund der Beschaffungs- und Preissituation sowie der olfaktorisch offensichtlichen Straftat wird Gras in weitaus geringeren Mengen und bewusster, also vorsichtiger konsumiert. Wer weiß, wie sich Deutsche in den 90ern in Holland verhalten haben, der weiß aber auch, dass das anders geht - und es gibt auch Leute, die dafür nicht nach Holland müssen. (Was inbesondere bei Heranwachsenden meiner Beobachtung nach Langzeitschäden nach sich zieht.) Und zudem liegt bei Cannabis die Untergrenze, unterhalb derer Selbsteinschätzung, Hemmschwellenabbau und deutliche Verschiebung des Urteilsvermögens einsetzen, meiner Meinung nach (kann man sowas wissenschaftlich erfassen?) bei lächerlich winzigen Mengen, wogegen leichte Alkoholkonsumenten (Menge je nach "Training" stark unterschiedlich) praktisch unverändert weiter funktionieren, solange die Sinnesorgane noch nicht spürbar belastet werden. Beides zusammen bedeutet, dass der Bereich für verwantwortungsbewussten, folgenlosen Konsum im Alltag kaum vorhanden ist, aber genau der begründet bei Alkohol, warum das Zeug überall leicht verfügbar sein darf.

Das umgekehrt der gelegentliche Vollrausch auf THC diversen Untersuchungen nach bei ausgewachsenen, gefestigten Persönlichkeiten praktisch gar keine negativen Wirkungen hat, während Alkohol in größeren Mengen immer schädlich ist, stimmt zwar, aber Rausch ist eben nach deutscher Rechtsvorstellung von vorneherein Missbrauch. Von daher finde ich auch die Gegenüberstellung beider Substanzen unpassend. Alkohol ist eher die Hardcore-Version von Schokolade: In Maßen total nett, in Massen immer eine Katastrophe. Kiffen ist eher wie Sex: Solange kein Missbrauch in der Jugend vorliegt geil und mit sehr einfachen Maßnahmen ohne negative Folgen, aber nichts als halbe Sachen nebenbei. Man kann sich darüber streiten, welche Art von Problemen schwerer wiegt, aber ausgehend von der hierzulande üblichen Rechtssprechung ist ziemlich offensichtlich, was im Supermarkt frei angeboten und was nach Vorstellung der Mehrheit nur im Verborgenden existieren sollte.
(Für eine kontrollierte Zugangsmöglichkeit wäre ich trotzdem. Zuerst beweißt man aber bitte am Beispiel Nikotin, dass man kontrollierte Zugangsmöglichkeiten hinbekommt. Die Versuche der letzten 50 Jahre stimmen lassen da Zweifel aufkommen.)


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist seit 2007 eben nicht mehr so, da man privat Alkohol von überall in Europa per Versand nach Schweden einführen kann!


Wenn jeder erwachsene Bundesbürger einmal jährlich nach Schweden reisen und die gestaffelten Einfuhrgrenzen für alkoholhaltige Getränke voll ausreizen und sie dort an Einheimische übergeben würde, könnte dort immer noch weniger Alkohol konsumiert werden als im Schnitt hierzulande.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren würde ich gerne mal eine Statistik sehen, wieviele Schweden im Ausland durch Unfälle, Straftaten und andere alkoholbedingte Auffälligkeiten bis 1995 auffällig wurden und wie das danach und besonders auch seit 2007 abgenommen hat.


Sicherlich nicht mehr als deutsche Party-Touristen allein auf Malle, obwohl es hierzulande keine inländischen Beschaffungshürden gibt. 

Ernsthaft: Die Statistik würde ich auch gerne sehen. Aber da du keine anführen kannst, wird es wohl vorerst Spekulation bleiben, wie diese aussehen könnte.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und als mündiger Bürger habe ich grundsätzlich etwas dagegen, wenn der Staat meint, er müsse meinen Genuss reglementieren.


Der schwedische Staat reguliert nicht den Genuss. Jeder volljährige schwedische Bürger kann so viel Alkohol zu sich nehmen, wie er möchte und so viel Gefallen daran haben, wie er möchte. Er kann ihn lediglich nicht so leicht und billig bekommen wie hierzulande.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Edit: Die Probleme Schwedens mit Schwarzbrennen vor 1995 verschweigst du auch geflissentlich.


Die Mengen, die in Schweden über Jahrzehnte auf Hinterhöfen und in Scheunen produziert wurden, ballert eine industrielle Distillerie hierzulande in einem Quartal raus.

Kurz gesagt, das sind alles Scheinargumente. Selbstgebrannter Fusel in vergleichsweise lächerlichen Mengen und mögliche Sauforgien ihrer Staatsbürger im Auslandsurlaub sind für Schweden keine relevante Größenordnung. Im Endergebnis sind dort rund 3% der Bevölkerung alkoholabhängig, in Deutschland über 7% allein bei erwachsenen Männern. Vor Einführung des Systems steuerte Schweden auf eine veritable Alkoholkrise zu, die inklusive Mehrwert - also geringere Gesundheitskosten, weniger alkoholbedingte Kriminalität _trotz _zunehmender Schwarzbrennerei und Schmuggel und höhere Staatseinnahmen, die in ein großzügiges Sozialsystem fließen - abgewendet wurde.

Dem Deutschen würde es ebenso wenig schaden, für Alkohol mehr bezahlen zu müssen und Fusel-to-go nicht mehr so einfach an jeder Ecke zu bekommen. Das heißt nicht, dass man gleich so radikal herangehen muss wie weiland die Schweden, bei denen die Lage viel kritischer war - aber die Richtung ist definitiv nicht falsch.

Noch einmal: Niemand soll etwas verboten werden, ganz im Gegenteil, es sollten sogar _mehr _Substanzen erlaubt werden. Aber bitteschön nicht ungebändigt.


----------



## Banchou (25. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das mit der Arbeitsgrundlage ist nunmal ein glattes Fehlurteil. Frag mal nach illegalen Zigaretten, das ist ein riesiges Geschäft, obwohl du sie legal an jeder Tanke bekommst.


Glattes Fehlurteil?
Ich sehe darin nur Vorteile in die richtige Richtung in kleinen schritten die sich bis dato niemand traut zu machen in der Politik.
Der Punkt ist hier endlich mal mit kleinen Schritten auf eine vertretbare Lösung mehrerer Probleme zu gehen.
Hier bringe ich den Punkt mal an das es doch gefühlt viel zu wenig Polizisten gibt die Kontrollieren können da die Chronisch unterbesetzt anderweitig zutun haben.
Quasi ein Problem weniger und man kann, könnte "Personal" wieder woanders gezielter einsetzen wie zb. den von dir angesprochenen Zigaretten Schmuggel oder dort wo es ins Land kommt, sprich Grenzkontrollen ausbauen.
Quasi Win Win.

Dagegen setze ich erstmal den Einwand das der Dealer verschwindet und man so nicht mit anderen, härteren Drogen in Kontakt kommen kann wie hier schon angemerkt wurde. Hinzu kommt der Gedanke des ungesunden zuführen von "Streck-Stoffen" beim Dealer.
Wenn du die Wahl hast reine, ungepanschte oder nicht Chemisch gestreckte Drogen von dem "Staatlich" kontrolliertem Shop/Unternehmen zu Kaufen denke Ich liegt das auf der Hand bei wem du, ich und alle anderen Konsumenten kaufen würden.
Wir alle gehen doch zum Metzger unseres Vertrauens, nich wahr  

Und Zigaretten zähle ich mal nicht unter Drogen da man von diesen keinen gefährlichen Rausch bekommen kann meines Wissens nach.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alkoholkonsum war zumindestens für mich und mein Umfeld nur sehr selten Mittel zum Zweck einen Rausch zu erleben, viel mehr ging es um Genuss, was Alkohol auch von anderen Drogen unterscheidet, das es für die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Konsumeten ein Genussmittel in verschiedenen Formen und kein Rauschmittel ist.
> Und als mündiger Bürger habe ich grundsätzlich etwas dagegen, wenn der Staat meint, er müsse meinen Genuss reglementieren.


Einwand! Alkohol ist als Genussmittel deklariert (worden) im, zum legalen Verkauf, nichts anderes.
Hier sollte man unterscheiden zwischen leicht angetüdelt, gut einen Sitzen oder volle Kanne im Eimer.
Heißt es nicht immer: Verantwortungsvoll Trinken?

Ich will dir jetzt das "in deinem Freundeskreis" mal nicht streitbar machen aber, "überwiegende Mehrzahl" halte ich hier für einen Trugschluss.
Für mein empfinden trinken die Meisten mit "fester Hand" als den "Finger abzuspreizen".

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte das WENN alles Alkoholfrei wäre aber genauso schmeckt, würde der Großteil das Zeug in der Ecke stehen lassen
Wie schon angemerkt wurde siehe hier:


fipS09 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint aber bei welcher Droge ist das nicht so?
> Ich kann auch ne Viertel Ecstasy Tablette schlucken, weniger Marihuana in den Joint packen, oder mir - um es überspitzt zu formulieren - nur einen Tropfen Heroin spritzen.
> "Die Dosis macht das Gift", das Alkohol eine Sonderstellung hat dürfte tatsächlich rein kulturelle Gründe haben.


Ich trinke heute zum Grillen auch maximal 2 Bier, da bin ich auf einem guten, für mich angenehmen Level von leicht angetüdelt. Zum einen weil ich als mündiger Erwachsener meine Grenzen kenne und gar keine Lust mehr auf "volle Kanne im Eimer" habe und zum anderen weil ich nicht mehr die Menge von früher vertrage was a), meine Gesundheit leicht bessert und b), meinen Geldbeutel schont.

Das Problem ist halt einfach das hier von Seiten der Politik nichts, aber auch gar nichts unternommen wird um auch nur mal ansatzweise das Pro und Kontra "erwachsen" zu Diskutieren. Ich sehe das quasi als Totschweigen eines enormen Problems woraus man aber ordentlich Kapital als Staat im Positiven Sinne ziehen könnte wie Mahoy schon gut angemerkt hat in Bildung zum Beispiel.

Noch ein Argument wäre das es legale Arbeitsplätze schafft.

Schöne sachliche Diskussion übrigens. Gefällt mir, danke an Euch.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2021)

Banchou schrieb:


> Und Zigaretten zähle ich mal nicht unter Drogen da man von diesen keinen gefährlichen Rausch bekommen kann meines Wissens nach.


Nikotin gilt selbstverständlich als Droge.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2021)

Banchou schrieb:


> Und Zigaretten zähle ich mal nicht unter Drogen da man von diesen keinen gefährlichen Rausch bekommen kann meines Wissens nach.


Daher frage ich:
Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass der illegale Cannabis Handel endet wenn selbst bei vollkommen legalen Zigaretten
ein riesiges Problem mit illegalen Handel besteht. Ist doch Unsinn.


----------



## Don-71 (25. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dem Deutschen würde es ebenso wenig schaden, für Alkohol mehr bezahlen zu müssen und Fusel-to-go nicht mehr so einfach an jeder Ecke zu bekommen. Das heißt nicht, dass man gleich so radikal herangehen muss wie weiland die Schweden, bei denen die Lage viel kritischer war - aber die Richtung ist definitiv nicht falsch.


Wir sind uns aber schon einig, das sich Alkoholkonsum in der deutschen "Öffentlichkeit",  in den letzten ~ 40-50 Jahren, gesellschaftlich komplett gewandelt hat?!
Gehörte der Cognacschwenker in den 1970er und 1980er Jahren noch in jeder Fernsehserie (Derrick, Alter, Tatort etc) zum guten Ton, genauso das Bier, der Wein etc in der Mittagspause, der Kasten Bier (unzählige) auf dem "Bau"während gearbeitet wurde, bei VW konnte man in den Schichtpausen (selber dutzendfach beobachtet) Gruppen um geöffnete Kofferräume auf dm Parkplatz beobachten, laut meinem Vater und anderer Zeitzeugen, brauchte man ab Freitag später Mittag oder früher Nachmittag in den 1970ern - 1980ern von Flensburg bis Oberammergau eigentlich bei keiner größeren Firma oder Beamtenbude mehr anrufen, weil die Leute kollektiv am Saufen waren, mit feundlicher Unterstützung und Beteiligung der Vorgesetzten.
Das alles hat sich radikal geändert, ohne "radikale" Eingriffe und Reglementierungen des Staates, sondern gesellschaftlicher Veränderungen, die Alkoholkonsum anders bewerten, und wesentlich eher ächten und sanktionieren!


----------



## Banchou (25. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nikotin gilt selbstverständlich als Droge.


Guter Punkt, da hab ich mich nicht gut ausgedrückt.
Als Drogen einzuordnen da man abhängig werden kann aber der Schwerpunkt lag mir auf dem Thema Rausch/ Vollrausch. Danke für die Anregung.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Daher frage ich:
> Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass der illegale Cannabis Handel endet wenn selbst bei vollkommen legalen Zigaretten
> ein riesiges Problem mit illegalen Handel besteht. Ist doch Unsinn.


Das ist auch ein sehr guter Punkt.
Hier brachte ich ja die Umstrukturierung der Polizei Gewalten ins Spiel, Stichwort Schwerpunktverlagerung an die Grenzen da der Illegale Tabak nicht in Deutschland angebaut wird sondern von außerhalb eingeführt wird.

Aber ich kann dein Misstrauen in der Angelegenheit nachvollziehen da man nicht alles "Finden und aufspüren" kann.
Bei Zigaretten ist ja auch die Herstellung wesentlich billiger als bei anderen süchtig machenden Substanzen
Weitere Themen die da mit reinspielen würden wäre die Stück für Stück besseren Kontrollmöglichkeiten und der Finanzielle Faktor. Das es immer ein kleiner illegaler Teil schafft ein Stück vom Kuchen zu Mausern sollte klar sein.

Habe jetzt auch keine Statistiken wieviel die Firmen auf der einen Seite und die illegalen auf der anderen Seite verdienen.

Wie gesagt, alles Theorie und zum Anregen gedacht.

Am Anfang wird vom Staat Subventioniert bis es sich Rentiert, und das wird es bei den Geldern die da Rumoxidieren in dem Geschäft mit den Drogen.

*Hier mal eine Laientheorie:* Wenn der Wirtschaftszweig Grasanbau gleich sehr sehr groß ins Geschäft einsteigt, so denke ich das die Illegalen die Preise nicht mitgehen könnten. Firmen bekommen ja im Großeinkauf ganz andere Preise für die Beschaffung des kompletten Equipments bis zum Endprodukt in allen Dingen als Privat.

Das am Anfang es sich über ein paar Jahre auch erstmal einlaufen muss und sich in den Köpfen der Menschen breitmachen, zur Aufklärung, *gesunden Akzeptanz* festsetzt, sollte klar sein.
Nix geht von heute auf morgen außer der nächste BER Chef.

*Passt zwar nicht ganz aber wie gesagt Theorie.* Nehmen wir mal hier das Beispiel Amazon die es geschafft haben bei stetigem Wachstum viele kleine Läden oder Unternehmen im Einzelhandel, *die sich auf ein Produkt spezialisiert haben, *aus dem Geschäft zu drängen, weil a), bessere Preise und b), ist halt bequemer.
Und die Meinung, ich unterstütze lieber den kleinen Laden um die Ecke ist auch sehr gut und verstehe ich Total, aber sind wir mal ehrlich....ehrlich.

Bei Amazon nenne ich es einfach ein "Billiger Marktplatz", der an sich kein eigenes Produkt vertreibt, ok bis auf die kleine Sparte von Sachen wo wirklich Amazon draufsteht wie zb. ein USB-Hub. Weiß nicht was die noch so alles haben aber das soll hier nicht der Punkt sein.

Danke für eure Anregungen


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2021)

Aktuelles Urteil:








						BGH zu Hanftee: Verkauf nur ohne Rausch
					

Der Verkauf von Hanftee an Verbraucher kann legal sein - aber nur, wenn sichergestellt ist, dass sich niemand daran berauscht.




					www.lto.de
				




In der logischen Konsequenz müsste man das dann aber auch auf alle anderen Stoffe wie Kleber etc. anwenden, die sich zum Berauschen missbrauchen ließen.
Und erst recht auf Rauschmittel wie Alkohol.


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir sind uns aber schon einig, das sich Alkoholkonsum in der deutschen "Öffentlichkeit",  in den letzten ~ 40-50 Jahren, gesellschaftlich komplett gewandelt hat?!


In den letzten 50 Jahren ist der Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch von Alkohol in Deutschland tatsächlich deutlich zurückgegangen, stagniert allerdings auch schon seit 20 Jahren auf einem Niveau von rund 17 Litern pro Nase und Jahr.

Dass sich der Konsum in Deutschland aus Teilen des alltäglichen öffentlichen Lebens auf das Private und auf Stoßzeiten (No pun intended ...) verlagert hat, dient zwar ungemein der Ästhetik, ändert jedoch nichts daran, dass der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden des Alkoholkonsums mit 57 Milliarden Euro im Jahr (Stand: 2020) beziffert wird - und darin sind Kosten für sekundär Betroffene noch gar nicht berücksichtigt.
Und das Schlimme ist: Der Konsum sinkt zwar weiter in sehr geringem Maße, aber die Kosten steigen aufgrund der allgemeine Teuerung trotzdem überproportional.
Mit den vergleichsweise lächerlichen alkoholbezogenen Steuereinnahmen von rund 3 Milliarden ist das aber so oder so nicht kompensierbar.

Schweden hat es geschafft, trotz mit Deutschland vergleichbaren historisch-kulturellem Background und Einschränkungen des ursprünglichen Konzepts durch EU-Recht den Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch auf ca. 12 Liter zu senken. Knapp ein Drittel weniger als bei uns,  mit allen Vorzügen, die das mit sich bringt. Und ohne, dass die Schweden auf Alkoholgenuss verzichten müssten.

Wo also liegt das Problem sogenannter "radikaler Eingriffe und Reglementierungen des Staates", wenn diese zu einem deutlichen Nutzen bei unbezifferbar marginalen Schäden führen? Die Eingriffe sind prinzipiell auch nicht "radikaler" als die Festlegungen in der StVO.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2021)

Banchou schrieb:


> *Hier mal eine Laientheorie:* Wenn der Wirtschaftszweig Grasanbau gleich sehr sehr groß ins Geschäft einsteigt, so denke ich das die Illegalen die Preise nicht mitgehen könnten. Firmen bekommen ja im Großeinkauf ganz andere Preise für die Beschaffung des kompletten Equipments bis zum Endprodukt in allen Dingen als Privat.



Wenn du Gras zu Erzeugerpreis auf den Markt schmeißt, wäre es zwar billiger als Brot, entsprechend dürfte aber auch der Konsum sein. Genau wie bei Tabak und Alkohol gehen deswegen alle Legalisierungskonzepte von saftigen Steuern und Abgaben aus, womit der Anreiz für illegalen Handel weiter besteht. Eine Legalisierung könnte der organisierten Kriminalität sogar förderlicher sein, da bislang bereits die Mitfuhr oder gar öffentliche Übergabe geringer Mengen eine große Gefahr mit sich bringen und deswegen wenig gehandelt und wenig konsumiert wird. Bei einer legalen Substanz wären die Sicherheitskräfte (b2t, Leute!) aber vollkommen ohne Handhabe, selbst wenn jemand mit zwei 10 kg Hanfbeuteln ("Tütenverbot") über die Straße schlendert. Sie müssten schon einen Verkauf gegen Geld beobachten und dann einen Herkunftsnachweis verlangen, um legales von illegalem Gras zu unterscheiden. Im Gegensatz zu Tabak, den es praktisch nur als Importware gibt, helfen nicht einmal Zollbanderolen weiter, weil Hanf in unserer Klimazone an wortwörtlicher jeder Ecke gedeihen kann. "Hab ich für Eigenbedarf angebaut, keine Verkaufsabsicht, alles legal"


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2021)

Banchou schrieb:


> Guter Punkt, da hab ich mich nicht gut ausgedrückt.
> Als Drogen einzuordnen da man abhängig werden kann aber der Schwerpunkt lag mir auf dem Thema Rausch/ Vollrausch. Danke für die Anregung.


Heutzutage fragt man sich ja schon, ob Zucker nicht auch als Droge einzustufen ist. 
Immerhin aktiviert Zucker die gleichen Bereiche im Gehirn wie Kokain.
Und dass Zucker eine tödliche Wirkung haben kann, wissen wir alle.


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2021)

Von Schokolade und Gaming ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Banchou (25. März 2021)

@ruyven_macaran 
Danke für deine konstruktiven Einwände.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie müssten schon einen Verkauf gegen Geld beobachten und dann einen Herkunftsnachweis verlangen, um legales von illegalem Gras zu unterscheiden.



Idee: Die Herkunft müsste man dann per System vom Erzeuger bis zum Endverbraucher per Kassenzettel als Kunde und im Shop per Kundenkonto in beide Richtungen nachweisen. Waffen, etc. werden ja auch gehandelt.
Die Kassenbon Pflicht wurde in den letzten Jahren ja auch umgesetzt.

Theorie: Man könnte doch dem Gras, wie bei Mais zb. eine Art "Gen" oder "Merkmal" einpflanzen um diesen dann bei Beschlagnahme zu unterscheiden. Schwarzlicht oder eine reagierende Substanz wie es bei Kokain usw. gemacht wird.
Am Anfang mit sagen wir 4-5 Sorten Deutschlandweit die die Shops aussuchen experimentieren und dann irgendwann erweitern. Hier wäre die strikte Zusammenarbeit der Erzeuger mit Shop und Staat nötig, sprich Kontrolle von Anfang an.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du Gras zu Erzeugerpreis auf den Markt schmeißt, wäre es zwar billiger als Brot, entsprechend dürfte aber auch der Konsum sein


Hier würde ich dann wieder auf den verantwortungsvollen Erwachsenen hoffen wenn ich deine Aussage dahingehend richtig verstehe das der Konsum dann stark ansteigen würde.
Kaufe ich die Billigbiersorte oder Premium?
Schmeckt fast genauso, Hauptsache kalt. ( Ich geh schonmal in Deckung) ^^

Zum Thema Steuern müsste man das dann auf den Aktuellen Verkaufspreis alles gegenrechnen und gucken das man dem illegalem Konzept dennoch ein dickes Schnippchen schlägt und die Strafen dann für das illegale Gras exorbitant erhöhen. Es darf sich nicht mehr lohnen das illegale.
Fairer Konsum. Faire Steuern. Ja ich weiß wir leben im Kapitalismus aber warum nicht mal versuchen.

Bleibt noch das Problem mit der Menge wo man schwierig den Verbrauch, Konsum einer Privatperson handhaben könnte außer man gibt das beim eröffnen seines Kontos an und unter der Voraussetzung das alles nur als Eigenbedarf gehandhabt wird.
Nicht das es heißt meine Oma hat grünen Star und braucht im Monat 1kg, ich soll ihr das mitbringen, überspitzt ausgedrückt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Hab ich für Eigenbedarf angebaut, keine Verkaufsabsicht, alles legal"


Du wohnst nicht in Deutschland oder ?


----------



## Don-71 (25. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In den letzten 50 Jahren ist der Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch von Alkohol in Deutschland tatsächlich deutlich zurückgegangen, stagniert allerdings auch schon seit 20 Jahren auf einem Niveau von rund 17 Litern pro Nase und Jahr.


Irgendwie erzählt da aber jeder etwas anderes für Deutschland, könntest du da bitte mal Klarheitt reinbringen?
Statistika = 10,5 Liter








						Durchschnittlicher Konsum reinen Alkohols | Statista
					

In Deutschland summiert sich der Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch von reinem Alkohol auf rund 10,7 Liter. Seit den 1970er Jahren sank der Alkoholkonsum um etwa ein Drittel.




					de.statista.com
				



Die Deutsche Hauptstelle für Suchtfrage ebenfalls auf 10,5l




__





						Zahlen, Daten, Fakten - Alkohol
					






					www.dhs.de
				



Der deutsche Spirituosenverband kommt auf 9,4l, rechnet aber bei Hochprozentigen durchschnittlich nur mit 33% vol. pro Liter
Ansonsten decken sich seine Tabellen fast zu 100% mit der Hauptstelle für Suchtfragen


			https://www.spirituosen-verband.de/fileadmin/introduction/downloads/Entwicklung-Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch-in-D-und-EU-aus_Sonderdruck-2020.pdf
		


Laut WHO sind es dann angeblich 17 Liter








						Liste der Länder nach Alkoholkonsum – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Edit: Jetzt habe ich hier bei der WHO den Fehler gefunden, die rechnen bei Bier mit durchschnittlich 6% vol pro Liter, was sich natürlich beim deutschen Bierkonsum exorbitant auswirkt, in Deutschland wird mit 4,8% vol pro Liter gerechnet. Bei Spirituosen rechnet die WHO mit durchschnittlich 40% und bei Wein mit 12% (hier in Deutschland wohl Standard 11%).
Fakt ist aber dass das normale Lager Bier (Helles) und auch Weizen keine 6% Umdrehungen im Durchschnitt  haben, das ist irreführend.

Aber auch irgendwie wieder nicht.




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Da sind es dann nur 11,4l

Scheint ja nicht so eindeutig zu sein, was da nun Sache ist, allerdings glaube ich kaum das die Hauptstelle für Suchtfragen, so falsche Angaben macht.
Aber wie immer traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2021)

Banchou schrieb:


> Idee: Die Herkunft müsste man dann per System vom Erzeuger bis zum Endverbraucher per Kassenzettel als Kunde und im Shop per Kundenkonto in beide Richtungen nachweisen. Waffen, etc. werden ja auch gehandelt.
> Die Kassenbon Pflicht wurde in den letzten Jahren ja auch umgesetzt.



Waffen mit Besitzkarten und Seriennummern kannst du nicht vergleichen. Bei Konsumgütern wäre ja nicht einmal überprüfbar, ob das vorgefundene Kilo Gras auch das gleiche Kilo Gras ist, auf dass sich der 12 Monate alte Kassenbon bezieht. Bis auf das Niveau "Händler" könnte man so etwas noch durch Banderolenpflicht wie bei Tabak eingrenzen und nur den Verkauf versiegelter Packungseinheiten erlauben. Aber das deckt eben nicht den "Privat"austausch ab: Im Gegensatz zu Tabak kann ich dir Hanf genauso aus dem eigenen Garten mitbringen, wie Äpfel. Und um Gegensatz zu Nikotinsüchtigen, die sich jede Stunde drei Fluppen schnorren müssten, wenn sie nicht Stangenweise im Laden (legal) oder beim Straßenhändler (illegal, da keine deutsche Banderole) kaufen, kann man ein Wochenpensum Tüten eben auch "dem Freund" lose in die Hand drücken, solange ein Polizist guckt und vom gleichen "Freund" ein paar Scheinchen verlangen, wenn keiner guckt. Ein System, das die heute üblichen, unbedenklichen Konsummengen einzeln Verfolgbar machen würde, wäre eine ziemlich Herausforderung. Und wir wissen, was die deutsche Bürokratie macht, wenn man sie vor eine Nachverfolgsbarkeit-Herausforderung stellt  .



> Theorie: Man könnte doch dem Gras, wie bei Mais zb. eine Art "Gen" oder "Merkmal" einpflanzen um diesen dann bei Beschlagnahme zu unterscheiden. Schwarzlicht oder eine reagierende Substanz wie es bei Kokain usw. gemacht wird.
> Am Anfang mit sagen wir 4-5 Sorten Deutschlandweit die die Shops aussuchen experimentieren und dann irgendwann erweitern. Hier wäre die strikte Zusammenarbeit der Erzeuger mit Shop und Staat nötig, sprich Kontrolle von Anfang an.



Schnappsidee:
- "genmanipuliertes" Gras wäre einer ganzen Latte von Bestimmungen für den Anbau ausgesetzt, die den fast so schwer machen würden, wie jetzt schon.
- "genmanipuliertes" Gras wäre in den Augen vieler Konsumenten wohl die schlechtere Wahl gegenüber der "Bio"-Ware vom Dealer
- Das Erkennungsmerkmal müsste leicht nachweisbar sein, kann also kein inerter Stoff sein, und es darf nichts sein, was sowieso landläufig überall vorkommt. Das heißt du bringst eine aktive, exotische Substanz in ein Konsumprodukt ein => aufwendige Prüfverfahren auf mögliche Nebenwirkungen, Allergien, etc.. Da eine psychisch aktive Substanz auch nach Legalisierung unter das Betäubungs- und Arzneimittelgesetzt fallen dürfte, reden wir hier (zu Recht!) von einem kompletten Medikamenten-Zulassungsverfahren.
- Markiert hast du jetzt trotz allem nur das Saatgut. Aber das kann man weiterhin illegal oder privat anbauen, ohne Steuern zu zahlen und eigentlich willst du doch ein Merkmal für legal VERKAUFTES Gras  .



> Hier würde ich dann wieder auf den verantwortungsvollen Erwachsenen hoffen wenn ich deine Aussage dahingehend richtig verstehe das der Konsum dann stark ansteigen würde.
> Kaufe ich die Billigbiersorte oder Premium?
> Schmeckt fast genauso, Hauptsache kalt. ( Ich geh schonmal in Deckung) ^^



Ich sehe: Du verstehst das Problem. Spätestens seit Corona wissen wir doch genau, wie viele "verantwortungsvolle Erwachsene" es in Deutschland gibt und dass Gesetze für den verbleibenden, großen Rest geschrieben werden müsse  .



> Zum Thema Steuern müsste man das dann auf den Aktuellen Verkaufspreis alles gegenrechnen und gucken das man dem illegalem Konzept dennoch ein dickes Schnippchen schlägt und die Strafen dann für das illegale Gras exorbitant erhöhen. Es darf sich nicht mehr lohnen das illegale.
> Fairer Konsum. Faire Steuern. Ja ich weiß wir leben im Kapitalismus aber warum nicht mal versuchen.



Kannst du vergessen. Die Strafen für Drogenhändler sind schon heute recht happig und trotzdem lohnt es sich. Kenne mich mit der Hanfproduktion nicht gut aus und kann daher nicht sagen, wie teuer die Erzeugerkosten bei Haschisch tatsächlich wäre, aber für Gras, also die gesamte Pflanze, würde ich sie unter der von Weizen(-körnern) ansetzen. Mit entsprechendem Maßstab und Methoden (große Felder, Mähmaschiene, etc.) möglicherweise einstellige Centbeträge pro Kilo. Verkaufspreise, die kein Anreiz zu Überkonsum liegen, müssten aber bei mehreren € pro Gramm liegen, also das Hundertausendfache. Die Differenz aus beidem sind die staatlichen Abgaben bzw. Kosten, die durch die Handhabung gemäß staatlicher Vorschriften entstehen (Jugendschutzmaßnahmen, etc.) und sie sind auch die Gewinnspanne, die ein illegaler Händler zusätzlich hätte. Je nachdem, wie gut sich Anbaumengen kontrollieren lassen und wie hoch die Importpreise nach Deutschland bislang sind (ein Pfund illegal abgezweigtes Gras aus legalisiertem deutschen Abbau wäre sicherlich etwas billiger als heutige illegale Importe. Aber wieviel billiger?), könnte die Gewinnspanne für illegale Dealer sogar höher ausfallen, als heute. Und das Entdeckungsrisiko wäre, s.o. definitiv geringer => MEHR Motivation für Drogenkriminalität durch Legalisierung.

Die Niederlande haben jedenfalls trotz lieberaler Cannabis-Politik weiterhin ein Problem mit illegalem Handel. (Ob größer oder kleiner kann ich nicht sagen, da das Problem in Deutschland ja deutlich größer dargestellt wird, als es ist.)



> Du wohnst nicht in Deutschland oder ?



Leider doch. Die Zeile war als Beispiel für eine Ausrede gemeint, die jemand bringen könnte, wäre Gras hier legal.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2021)

Da hätte man den Haftbefehl  wohl besser direkt zusammen mit dem Durchsuchungsbeschluss ausstellen sollen. 
Inbesondere wenn der Nazi einen türkischen Pass hat, was dann doch schon etwas komisch ist, wo doch die rechten Parteien immer gegen die doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft waren. 









						Staatsanwaltschaft vermutet Attila Hildmann in der Türkei
					

Attila Hildmann wird per Haftbefehl gesucht - unter anderem wegen des Verdachts der Volksverhetzung. Das bestätigte die Staatsanwaltschaft am Donnerstag. Dieser kann jedoch zeitnah wohl nicht vollstreckt werden - Hildmann soll sich in der Türkei aufhalten.




					www.rbb24.de
				




Zumindest wird er sich in der Türkei mit seinen regierungsfeindlichen Parolen wohl recht schnell ohne jegliche Gerichtsverhandlung in einem Gefängnis wiederfinden.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. März 2021)

.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Niederlande haben jedenfalls trotz lieberaler Cannabis-Politik weiterhin ein Problem mit illegalem Handel. (Ob größer oder kleiner kann ich nicht sagen, da das Problem in Deutschland ja deutlich größer dargestellt wird, als es ist.)



Da sind es aber auch harte Drogen.
Kokain aus Lateinamerika über die großen Seehäfen und aktuell Crystal aus lokaler Produktion.





__





						Nachrichten aus Hamburg
					

Aktuelle Informationen und regionale Nachrichten aus Hamburg von NDR 90,3, Hamburg Journal und weiteren NDR Programmen.




					www.ndr.de
				











						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Irgendwie erzählt da aber jeder etwas anderes für Deutschland, könntest du da bitte mal Klarheitt reinbringen?


Die WHO rechnet den sich daraus ergebenden Reinalkoholskonsum vermutlich mit dem Worst Case, also den alkoholhaltigsten verkauften Sorten in jeder Kategorie aus. Da die gleichen Kriterien auch für alkoholhaltige Nahrungs- und Genussmittel in anderen Ländern angelegt werden, sollten die Relationen stimmen.

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich einfach - im Guten wie im Schlechten - nach den Angaben des Bundesgesundheitsministeriums gehen.

Übrigens ist die Erhebung über die volkswirtschaftlichen Schäden komplett unabhängig davon, wie viele Umdrehungen einzelnen Biersorten haben, da sie im Wesentlichen auf Angaben der Kranken- und Sozialkassen über Behandlungs- und Ausfallkosten beruhen. Sprich, es ist eher sekundär, womit sich in Deutschland zu einer erheblichen Belastung der Gemeinschaft gesoffen wird - außer natürlich, man hätte vor, eben doch spezifische Sorten zu verbieten. Aber darum soll's ja gerade nicht gehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise kein Abgeordneter. Scheinbar wieder ein unbedeutendes Mitglied dieser mafiösen Strukturen.


Genau, daran musste ich auch denken. Da wird dann einfach ein entbehrliches Opfer erbracht, um der Masse zu demonstrieren, dass sich die Regierung dem Problem auch wirklich annimmt..


----------



## Albatros1 (25. März 2021)

Un


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2021)

Maskenaffäre: Haftbefehl und Durchsuchungen
					

In der Unionsaffäre um Geschäfte mit Corona-Schutzmasken haben die Ermittlungen neue Ausmaße angenommen.




					www.lto.de
				




Natürlich ist die Immunität solange sie besteht, ein absolutes Strafverfolgungshindernis.


Und manchmal müssen Betroffene auch den zivilgerichtlichen Weg gehen, weil die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht weiter ermitteln will.








						OLG München zu Schlangengift-Präparaten: Heilpraktikerin muss nach Tod von Patientin Schmerzensgeld zahlen
					

Eine Heilpraktikerin ist nach dem Krebstod einer Patientin zur Zahlung von Schmerzensgeld verurteilt worden.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Albatros1 (26. März 2021)

M


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2021)

Es braucht halt mehr aktive und passive Wahlbeteiligung. 
Um eine Wahl zu haben muss man zur Wahl gehen und wählen kann man nur die, die zur Wahl antreten.


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es braucht halt mehr aktive und passive Wahlbeteiligung.
> Um eine Wahl zu haben muss man zur Wahl gehen und wählen kann man nur die, die zur Wahl antreten.


Man kann sich auch aufstellen lassen. Allerdings ist der Weg, bis man an funktionaler Stelle sitzt, nicht eben einfach und wird daher nur von Idealisten und Karrieristen beschritten. Und Letztere machen das seltener zum Selbstzweck, sondern weil sie die erreichte Position irgendwann auch in Gewinn ummünzen wollen.

Dagegen helfen nur ein fest verankertes Antikorruptionssystem und Transparenz. Also genau das, wogegen sich die Abgeordneten bestimmter alter Parteien seit Jahrzehnten auffällig sträuben und wovon Abgeordnete gewisser jüngerer Parteien wohlweislich gar nicht erst zu reden anfangen.

Da Seltsame ist aber: Gerade den Parteien, die am unempfänglichsten für Lobbyismus, Bestechung und Nutznießerei sind, stehen viele Deutsche am kritischsten gegenüber. Das ist systemimmanent: Wer nicht versucht, Gewinn aus seiner Position zu schlagen, ist tendenziell suspekt, weil man nicht weiß, was die Leute sonst antreibt.

Die Lösung ist aber ganz einfach: Gebt mir die erbliche Herrschaft und alles wird gut!


----------



## Banchou (26. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei Konsumgütern wäre ja nicht einmal überprüfbar, ob das vorgefundene Kilo Gras auch das gleiche Kilo Gras ist, auf dass sich der 12 Monate alte Kassenbon bezieht


Guter Punkt und auch für mich sehe ich hier das größte Problem.
Aber ersetzte mal Gras durch Bier.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> kann man ein Wochenpensum Tüten eben auch "dem Freund" lose in die Hand drücken, solange ein Polizist guckt und vom gleichen "Freund" ein paar Scheinchen verlangen, wenn keiner guckt.


 Das könnte man aber auch auf Bier ummünzten.
Wenn du Wochenpensum schreibst geh ich mal davon aus du meinst: Kunde kauft sein Gras legal im Shop und verkauft es dann weiter?
Shop hat sein Geld, der Staat seine Steuern. Weiterverkauf nicht Relevant für die Polizei da es sich ja um legal gekauftes Gras handelt. Nachweis hier=> der "Gras-Führerschein/ Konsumausweis.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wir wissen, was die deutsche Bürokratie macht, wenn man sie vor eine Nachverfolgsbarkeit-Herausforderung stellt


Das liegt für mein Empfinden auch an unserem verkalkten Politikern/ System aber das soll jetzt keine Ausrede sein aber auch ein wichtiger Punkt von dir den es für beide Seiten zu klären gibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schnappsidee:


 Guter Punkt, streichen wir das mit den Genen.
Eventuell Sorten die für den legalen Verkauf bestimmt werden vorher neu Züchten?

*Kennt jemand einen kiffenden Kanadischen Botaniker? 
Würde mich mal Interessieren wie die das da drüben im Detail machen.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe: Du verstehst das Problem. Spätestens seit Corona wissen wir doch genau, wie viele "verantwortungsvolle Erwachsene" es in Deutschland gibt und dass Gesetze für den verbleibenden, großen Rest geschrieben werden müsse  .


Eigentlich will ich darauf nicht eingehen weil für mich nichts zum Thema legale BTM.
Das ist in meinen Augen jedem selbst überlassen ob er an Corona glaubt oder nicht.
Ich sag nichts Positives oder Negatives, halte mich persönlich aber an die Regeln, weil ich mir die Hintergründe jedes einzelnen nicht anmaße zu hinterfragen. Ich werfe mal das Wort, Contergan, hier hin.
Wenn du dazu etwas schreiben möchtest möchte ich dich bitten das über eine PN zu machen da ich nicht möchte das die nette und aufgeschlossene Diskussion mit dir hier aus den fugen läuft + alle stillen beteiligten die vielleicht mitlesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du vergessen. Die Strafen für Drogenhändler sind schon heute recht happig und trotzdem lohnt es sich. Kenne mich mit der Hanfproduktion nicht gut aus und kann daher nicht sagen, wie teuer die Erzeugerkosten bei Haschisch tatsächlich wäre, aber für Gras, also die gesamte Pflanze, würde ich sie unter der von Weizen(-körnern) ansetzen.


Kenne leider keinen kiffenden Kanadischen Botaniker der dazu mal ein paar Details liefen könnte 
Würde mich an der Stelle sehr interessieren.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wie gut sich Anbaumengen kontrollieren lassen und wie hoch die Importpreise nach Deutschland bislang sind (ein Pfund illegal abgezweigtes Gras aus legalisiertem deutschen Abbau wäre sicherlich etwas billiger als heutige illegale Importe. Aber wieviel billiger?), könnte die Gewinnspanne für illegale Dealer sogar höher ausfallen, als heute.


Hier könnte oder müsste man auf ein nur in Deutschland produktives Gewerbe setzen. Sprich kein Import Export.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Niederlande haben jedenfalls trotz lieberaler Cannabis-Politik weiterhin ein Problem mit illegalem Handel. (Ob größer oder kleiner kann ich nicht sagen, da das Problem in Deutschland ja deutlich größer dargestellt wird, als es ist.)


 Das es immer einen Teil "Rest-Kriminalität" gibt ist mir auch bewusst.
Es gibt immer ein paar schwarze Schafe.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2021)

OVG zu rechtsextremen Chat: Polizistin wieder im Dienst
					

Im Skandal um rechte Chats bei der Polizei hat das OVG NRW die Suspendierung einer Beamtin aufgehoben: sie habe die rassistischen Inhalte nicht gesehen.




					www.lto.de
				





Ganz interessanter Artikel, wenn auch schon 3 Monate alt.





__





						Lösch dich aus dem Internet, Polizeipresse! (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Wenn Polizist*innen Fake News in Sozialen Medien verbreiten, entstehen dadurch Filterkammern, in denen sich Polizist*innen und Bürger*innen radikalisieren. Berlin sollte deswegen den Anfang machen und seiner Polizei den Betrieb eigener Accounts verbieten.




					www.neues-deutschland.de


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> OVG zu rechtsextremen Chat: Polizistin wieder im Dienst
> 
> 
> Im Skandal um rechte Chats bei der Polizei hat das OVG NRW die Suspendierung einer Beamtin aufgehoben: sie habe die rassistischen Inhalte nicht gesehen.
> ...


Das halte ich für korrekt auf vielen Ebenen.

Sicherlich kann man bemängeln, dass die Kommissar-Anwärterin erst ein "Sensibilisierungsgespräch" brauchte, um die Inhalte der Chats als meldewürdig zu erkennen, allerdings lässt sich das auch so verstehen, dass erst dadurch klargeworden ist, was der Wille des Dienstherrn ist - in einem Umfeld, wo solche Inhalte als "normal" kursieren, kann man als Auszubildende/r durchaus mal im Zweifel sein, was wem zu melden ist und was nicht - und ob die Meldung nicht auf dem Dienstweg verschwindet und einen selbst zum Aussätzigen macht.

Zudem hätte es das komplett falsche Signal ausgesandt, die Suspendierung nicht aufzuheben. Wenn man bestraft wird, weil man das Richtige getan hat, dann kämen solche Umtriebe in Zukunft viel schwerer an Licht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke, die Pressestellen der Polizei sollen durchaus über ihre Arbeit berichten dürfen, haben sich jedoch jeglicher Auslegung und/oder Bewertung der Vorgänge zu enthalten. Falschdarstellungen und Überspitzungen gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit sollten konsequent als Dienstvergehen geahndet werden.


----------



## Don-71 (27. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das halte ich für korrekt auf vielen Ebenen.
> 
> Sicherlich kann man bemängeln, dass die Kommissar-Anwärterin erst ein "Sensibilisierungsgespräch" brauchte, um die Inhalte der Chats als meldewürdig zu erkennen, allerdings lässt sich das auch so verstehen, dass erst dadurch klargeworden ist, was der Wille des Dienstherrn ist - in einem Umfeld, wo solche Inhalte als "normal" kursieren, kann man als Auszubildende/r durchaus mal im Zweifel sein, was wem zu melden ist und was nicht - und ob die Meldung nicht auf dem Dienstweg verschwindet und einen selbst zum Aussätzigen macht.
> 
> Zudem hätte es das komplett falsche Signal ausgesandt, die Suspendierung nicht aufzuheben. Wenn man bestraft wird, weil man das Richtige getan hat, dann kämen solche Umtriebe in Zukunft viel schwerer an Licht.


Kann man den Artikel nicht auch zugespitzt so interpretieren, das die Anwärterin als "*Petze"* kaltgestellt werden sollte, weil das Polizeipräsidium Düsseldorf gegenüber den anderen Anwärtern (hier wohl dann die Poster/Urhebr der Nachrichten), erst Displinarverfahren/Maßnahmen eingeleitet hat, nachdem das OVG sich dafür auf Nachfrage interessiert hat?!
Ich bin bei deinem letzten Satz völlig bei dir, aber meiner Meinung nach, muss das Verhalten des "Polizeipräsidium Düsseldorf" oder besser das Verhalten der dortigen Entscheidungsträger nachträglich zu diesem Fall genau untersucht werden. Für mich stellt sich das eher so dar, dass sie die "Verräterin" bestrafen wollten, obwohl diese sich völlig korrekt verhalten hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch aufstellen lassen. Allerdings ist der Weg, bis man an funktionaler Stelle sitzt, nicht eben einfach und wird daher nur von Idealisten und Karrieristen beschritten. Und Letztere machen das seltener zum Selbstzweck, sondern weil sie die erreichte Position irgendwann auch in Gewinn ummünzen wollen.
> 
> Dagegen helfen nur ein fest verankertes Antikorruptionssystem und Transparenz. Also genau das, wogegen sich die Abgeordneten bestimmter alter Parteien seit Jahrzehnten auffällig sträuben und wovon Abgeordnete gewisser jüngerer Parteien wohlweislich gar nicht erst zu reden anfangen.



Der alternative, ohne Selbstbestrafungen der Schuldigen durch sich selbst auskommende Weg, wäre es, mal diejenigen zu wählen, die gewünschte Inhalte mit zumindest oberflächerlicher Kompetenz ansprechen und priorisieren. Der deutsche Wähler wählt seit Jahrzehnten zunehmend nur noch "Persönlichkeiten", selbst im idealistischen Spektrum treten heute nicht mehr "die Grünen" oder "die Nationalisten" an, sondern "Baerbock" und "Bernd". Das heißt umgekehrt auch, dass gute Ideen, sinnvolle Vorschläge und Ahnung von irgendwas nicht nur keine Voraussetzung für den Job mehr sind, sondern gar keinen Bonus mehr bringen. Man braucht das richtige, starke Image und das klappt nur mit jahrelanger schauspielerischer Vorarbeit und einer aktiven Partei im Rücken, die die nötige Reichweit bringt. Also stehen Schauspieler mit vielen Kumpels zur Wahl, aber keine Konzepte mehr, die für sich selbst sprechen. Ein gutes Lobbyregister würde erstmal nur das Anschwärzen einiger Kumpelkreise erleichtern, aber keinen Türen für gute Entscheidungsträger öffnen.




Banchou schrieb:


> Guter Punkt und auch für mich sehe ich hier das größte Problem.
> Aber ersetzte mal Gras durch Bier.



Wie gesagt: Bier ist bei uns auch nur als Gensussmittel zugelassen, nicht als Rauschmittel. Der Einsatz von Alkohol als letzterem ist offiziell Missbrauch, öffentliche Folgen davon geächtet. Und gäbe es den genussvollen Konsum in Maßen nicht, wäre das Zeug vermutlich längs verboten wollen. Aber ich niemanden, der Cannabis in praktisch wirkungslosen Mini-Mengen konsumiert.



> Das könnte man aber auch auf Bier ummünzten.
> Wenn du Wochenpensum schreibst geh ich mal davon aus du meinst: Kunde kauft sein Gras legal im Shop und verkauft es dann weiter?
> Shop hat sein Geld, der Staat seine Steuern. Weiterverkauf nicht Relevant für die Polizei da es sich ja um legal gekauftes Gras handelt. Nachweis hier=> der "Gras-Führerschein/ Konsumausweis.



Jein. Ich meine, dass das die Coverstory ist: "Ja lieber Wachtelmeister, ich habe gestern ganz legal *zeigt Konsumausweis* meinen Monatsvorrat gekauft, seitdem leider den Kassenbon verloren, und jetzt halt einem Freund, der auch einen Konsumausweis hat, 4-5 Joints abgegeben. Kein Problem oder?" => Tatsächlich kein Illegalität für den Beamten nachweisbar. Der sieht nur "2 kg Gras", "hat Konsumausweis" und "Abgabe an Konsumberechtigten". Wenn der "Freund" bei der Gelegenheit noch "eine alte Schuld zurückzahlt", sieht der Beamte zusätzlich noch eine legalen Geldübergang.
Das vor seinen Augen in wirklich illegales Gras verdealt wird, von dem derjenige, der die Coverstory erzählt, jeden Tag zwei neue kg unter die Leute bringt, ist schlichtweg nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisbar, weil auf dem Stoff selbst nicht drauf steht, wann, wo und wem er stammt. 

Übrigens werden Steuern auf den Endverkauf und damit den -Endpreis erhoben. Weiterverkäufe sind also nicht zulässig, weil die Gewinne aus diesen dann steuerfrei wären.



> Das liegt für mein Empfinden auch an unserem verkalkten Politikern/ System aber das soll jetzt keine Ausrede sein aber auch ein wichtiger Punkt von dir den es für beide Seiten zu klären gibt.



Das liegt an einer ganzen Menge Dinge, bei denen man sich fragt, wieso die eigentlich sein müssen, ja. Aber ich plädiere privat dafür, erstmal am Beispiel "Nikotin und Jugendschutz" zu beweisen, dass man die für ein funktionierendes Kontrollsystem nötigen Änderungen drauf hat, ehe man einen weiteren Posten schafft, für den man ein solches System dringend brauchen würde, nur um dann festzustellen, dass man es aus besagter Vielfalt an Gründen nicht hinbekommt.



> Guter Punkt, streichen wir das mit den Genen.
> Eventuell Sorten die für den legalen Verkauf bestimmt werden vorher neu Züchten?



Das würde nur den Aufwand steigern, aber nicht das Grundproblem lösen: Die Kennzeichnung für "korrekt gehandelt" muss und kann nur nachträglich nach Prüfung auf korrekte Handlung vergeben werden. Denn über legal oder illegal entscheidet ja nicht der Ursprung des Saatguts, sondern die gesamte Handhabungskette des Produktes.



> Hier könnte oder müsste man auf ein nur in Deutschland produktives Gewerbe setzen. Sprich kein Import Export.



Illegalen Import wird es immer geben bzw. Ziel und Problem ist, dass aus dieser Quelle nichts in Umlauf gelangen darf. Bislang ist das für die Polizei eigentlich ziemlich einfach, weil GAR NICHTS in Umlauf gelangen darf und somit jeder Fund ein 100%ig eindeutiges Indiz für kriminelle Aktivitäten ist. Aber trotz dieser paradiesichen Verhältnisse für Fahnder blüht der illegale Handel. Durch Einführung eines zusätzlichen legalen Handels ändert man an den Bedingungen für illegale Händler nichts, erschwert die Fahndung aber dramatisch.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Pressestellen der Polizei sollen durchaus über ihre Arbeit berichten dürfen, haben sich jedoch jeglicher Auslegung und/oder Bewertung der Vorgänge zu enthalten. Falschdarstellungen und Überspitzungen gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit sollten konsequent als Dienstvergehen geahndet werden.



Äh, ne? Die Polizei "Pressestellen" sind, wie der Name schon sagt, Pressestellen. Die sind dazu da, um auf Nachfrge der Presse Fakten mitzuteilen. Es sind keine "Polizei-PR-Agenturen", leider verhalten sie sich aber immer mehr als solche und gehen dabei, wie im Link dargestellt, bis hin zu Falschaussagen. Wie der ganze Thread hier dokumentiert, haben wir in Deutschland aber kein funktionierendes System um gegen Rechtsbrüche durch Polizisten vorzugehen und so auch in diesem Fall nicht.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das alles hat sich radikal geändert, ohne "radikale" Eingriffe und Reglementierungen des Staates,


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Man ist auch dazu übergegangen Vorgesetzte und Arbeitgeber stärker in die Pflicht zu nehmen, wenn es um Alkohol am Arbeitsplatz und betrunkene Mitarbeiter geht. Sogar soweit gehend, dass die mit haftbar gemacht werden können.








						Alkohol am Arbeitsplatz: Der Chef ist in der Pflicht
					

Wer bei der Arbeit Alkohol trinkt oder noch mit Restalkohol im Blut die Arbeit antritt, hat ein deutlich höheres Risiko zu verunglücken. Passiert jetzt ein Unfall, entfällt nicht selten sogar der Versicherungsschutz. Stattdessen haften Chef und Mitarbeiter.




					www.deutsche-handwerks-zeitung.de
				




Und wenn ich mich daran zurückerinnere, was Anfang der 2000er noch in den Büros gequalmt wurde. Da blieb kein Auge trocken.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Gehörte der Cognacschwenker in den 1970er und 1980er Jahren noch in jeder Fernsehserie (Derrick, Alter, Tatort etc) zum guten Ton


Zwar nicht mit Cognacschwenker: Meister Eder und sein Pumuckel


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAboudjNu50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Wobei nicht nur Alkohol. Rauchen ebenso.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2021)

New Yorker Parlament vereinbart Legalisierung von Marihuana
					

In 14 US-Staaten ist der Verkauf von Cannabis bereits legal, New York soll der 15. werden. Die Regierung erhofft sich Steuereinnahmen in Millionenhöhe. Der Hauptgrund für die Legalisierung ist aber ein anderer.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Banchou (29. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Bier ist bei uns auch nur als Gensussmittel zugelassen, nicht als Rauschmittel. Der Einsatz von Alkohol als letzterem ist offiziell Missbrauch, öffentliche Folgen davon geächtet. Und gäbe es den genussvollen Konsum in Maßen nicht, wäre das Zeug vermutlich längs verboten wollen. Aber ich niemanden, der Cannabis in praktisch wirkungslosen Mini-Mengen konsumiert.


Hm, genau hier liegt kein Unterschied vor bin ich der Meinung.
Bier, Alkohol kann man in wie vielen verschiedenen Prozenten kaufen? Von hart bis weich? Geht bei Gras ja auch wie von dir mit angemerkten "mini-Mengen".
Beides hat in %-Mengen einen Berauschenden Faktor.

Das mit dem Missbrauch verstehe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt anscheinend nicht richtig und deren *öffentliche* Folgen?
Könntest du das bitte genauer beschreiben?
Ich verstehe das so: Vollrausch zu Hause alles Ok. Vollrausch öffentlich und du wirst aufgegabelt könnte Ärger mit der Polizei geben, je nachdem wie man sich im Rausch verhält.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und gäbe es den genussvollen Konsum in Maßen nicht, wäre das Zeug vermutlich längs verboten wollen.


Ich sehe bei Bier und Gras keinen Unterschied weil es immer auf die konsumierende Person ankommt wie du ja sagst, als genussvoll beschreibst.
Verboten in Bier-Land bestimmt nicht, aber stärker reglementiert. Siehe damals als der begriff "Komasaufen" aufkam.
Beim letzten Satz fehlt irgendwas ? Aber ich....    ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Ich meine, dass das die Coverstory ist: "Ja lieber Wachtelmeister, ich habe gestern ganz legal *zeigt Konsumausweis* meinen Monatsvorrat gekauft, seitdem leider den Kassenbon verloren, und jetzt halt einem Freund, der auch einen Konsumausweis hat, 4-5 Joints abgegeben. Kein Problem oder?" => Tatsächlich kein Illegalität für den Beamten nachweisbar. Der sieht nur "2 kg Gras", "hat Konsumausweis" und "Abgabe an Konsumberechtigten". Wenn der "Freund" bei der Gelegenheit noch "eine alte Schuld zurückzahlt", sieht der Beamte zusätzlich noch eine legalen Geldübergang.
> Das vor seinen Augen in wirklich illegales Gras verdealt wird, von dem derjenige, der die Coverstory erzählt, jeden Tag zwei neue kg unter die Leute bringt, ist schlichtweg nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisbar, weil auf dem Stoff selbst nicht drauf steht, wann, wo und wem er stammt.


Guter Punkt. Dann wird der private Weiterverkauf oder die Ausrede "Mitbringen" gestrichen. Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.
Als Beispiel könnte ich aus der Apotheke auch nicht einfach die Verschreibungspflichtigen Pillen für meine Oma mitbringen. Es sein denn Oma oder der kiffende Kumpel bestätigt dies gegen Vollmacht und Unterschrift was sich ja mit Kopie von Ausweis + Konsumführerschein + Videoüberwachung des Shops und Unterschrift belegen, kontrollieren lässt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das liegt an einer ganzen Menge Dinge, bei denen man sich fragt, wieso die eigentlich sein müssen, ja. Aber ich plädiere privat dafür, erstmal am Beispiel "Nikotin und Jugendschutz" zu beweisen, dass man die für ein funktionierendes Kontrollsystem nötigen Änderungen drauf hat, ehe man einen weiteren Posten schafft, für den man ein solches System dringend brauchen würde, nur um dann festzustellen, dass man es aus besagter Vielfalt an Gründen nicht hinbekommt.


Das hat schon ein paar Gründe warum es nicht Klappt. Ich zähl mal meine auf die mir spontan einfallen.
-Hey "großer", biste mal so nett und kaufst uns Kippen mit deinem Ausweis
-Dem Verkäufer ist es egal oder er prüft nicht den Ausweis
-Dann die illegalen Verkäufer speziell im Umkreis von Schulen, wie früher bei uns. Jeden Tag steht er da aber keine Polizei?
-Diebstahl wäre noch ein Punkt da die Kippen in manchen Läden offen rumliegen, Aldi oder Lidl hab ich da in Erinnerung.
Bitte ergänz das mal um deine Sicht der Dinge oder gründe die dir da so vorschweben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das würde nur den Aufwand steigern, aber nicht das Grundproblem lösen: Die Kennzeichnung für "korrekt gehandelt" muss und kann nur nachträglich nach Prüfung auf korrekte Handlung vergeben werden. Denn über legal oder illegal entscheidet ja nicht der Ursprung des Saatguts, sondern die gesamte Handhabungskette des Produktes


Hier müsste der Staat als verantwortungsbewusster Schirmherr eintreten und das Saatgut dann auf die lizensierten Shops verteilen. 
Der Staat kauft beim legal-Seriösen Händler in einem Land das diesen Prozess schon durchgangen ist, Kanada jetzt mal als Beispiel oder Bundesstaaten in den USA. Auch Stichwort: Handhabungskette. Da kann man sich bestimmt ne menge abgucken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Illegalen Import wird es immer geben bzw. Ziel und Problem ist, dass aus dieser Quelle nichts in Umlauf gelangen darf. Bislang ist das für die Polizei eigentlich ziemlich einfach, weil GAR NICHTS in Umlauf gelangen darf und somit jeder Fund ein 100%ig eindeutiges Indiz für kriminelle Aktivitäten ist. Aber trotz dieser paradiesichen Verhältnisse für Fahnder blüht der illegale Handel. Durch Einführung eines zusätzlichen legalen Handels ändert man an den Bedingungen für illegale Händler nichts, erschwert die Fahndung aber dramatisch.


Das soll jetzt keine Ausrede sein aber den gibt es schon lange über diverse Produkte, berauschend oder nicht.
Und ich lehne mich jetzt mal WEIT aus dem Fenster und behaupte das wenn genug Einnahmen in Staatlichen Taschen landet der prozentuale illegale Anteil keinen Interessiert.
Stichwort: Bedingungen einhergehend mit Kontrollen.
Blüht der illegale Handel = ineffektive Kontrollen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Durch Einführung eines zusätzlichen legalen Handels ändert man an den Bedingungen für illegale Händler nichts, erschwert die Fahndung aber dramatisch.


Das leuchtet mir grad nicht ein warum sich nichts bei den illegalen ändert sich aber bei der Fahndung dramatisch etwas ändern sollte wenn alles vom Staat kommen muss da ja "GAR NICHTS"  außer  "Staatlicher" im Umlauf sein darf.

Danke nochmal über den regen Austausch mit dir 

Ich sehe grad über mir, demnächst New York


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2021)

Banchou schrieb:


> Das mit dem Missbrauch verstehe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt anscheinend nicht richtig und deren *öffentliche* Folgen?
> Könntest du das bitte genauer beschreiben?
> Ich verstehe das so: Vollrausch zu Hause alles Ok. Vollrausch öffentlich und du wirst aufgegabelt könnte Ärger mit der Polizei geben, je nachdem wie man sich im Rausch verhält.



Alkohol ist in Deutschland für den maßvollen Konsum akzeptiert. 1-2 Gläser Wein zum Essen, 1-2 Bier am Abend - nichts, dessen Wirkung außerhalb des Autofahrens von Bedeutung wäre. Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, wird gemeinhin als Missbrauch wahrgenommen und ist NICHT Teil der Gründe, aus denen Alkohol legal ist, sondern im Gegenteil kann man für eine ganze Reihe der typischen Folgen sogar belangt werden, wenn sie sich außerhalb der eigenen vier Wände erstrecken. Und selbst über Alkoholmissbrauch innerhalb der eigenen vier Wände gibt es z.B. wegen gesundheitlicher Folgen Diskussionen. Alkohol ist also mitnichten als allgemein unproblematisch anerkannt, sondern es gibt AUCH eine Form des unproblematischen Konsums in geringen Mengen und nur die ist Grundlage für die Legalisierung.

So und jetzt vergleiche das mit Marihuana: Wer konsumiert das in Mengen, die keine Wirkung zeigen? Ich kenne niemanen. Wäre auch reichlich sinnlos, denn während es einen ganzen Haufen von Alkoholika gibt, die man wegen dem Geschmack trinken kann, geht es bei THC-haltigem Hanf gegenüber THC-armen Hanf halt nur um das Rauschmittel. Und der Rausch ist schon bei Ethanol unerwünscht, wird rechtlich nur geduldet, weil eine saubere Trennung von gewünschten nicht-berauschenden Konsum unmöglich ist. Eine Substanz, bei der nicht-berauschender Konsum überhaupt nicht exisitert, steht also automatisch auf der "ohne Entschuldigung zum Abschuss freigegeben"-Liste.



> Beim letzten Satz fehlt irgendwas ? Aber ich....    ?



"Aber ich ... kenne ... niemanden, der in wirkungslosen Mini-Mengen konsumiert." (...die man gemäß der Grundüberlegung bei Ethanol legalisieren könnte/müsste)



> Guter Punkt. Dann wird der private Weiterverkauf oder die Ausrede "Mitbringen" gestrichen. Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.
> Als Beispiel könnte ich aus der Apotheke auch nicht einfach die Verschreibungspflichtigen Pillen für meine Oma mitbringen. Es sein denn Oma oder der kiffende Kumpel bestätigt dies gegen Vollmacht und Unterschrift was sich ja mit Kopie von Ausweis + Konsumführerschein + Videoüberwachung des Shops und Unterschrift belegen, kontrollieren lässt.



Das wäre dann aber keine freie Verfügbarkeit, sondern genau das, was wir bereits jetzt haben: Kann verschrieben werden, ohne Rezept gibts nichts.

Bedeutet übrigens auch, dass du einen Joint nicht teilen dürftest/darfst und Cookies jeder für sich alleine machen und essen muss. Alles andere wäre im juristischen Sinne eine Weitergabe und wenn diese die einzige nachvollziehbare Grenzen zwischem legaler und illegaler Handhabung darstellt, müsste sie jedesmal von rechtswegen als Drogendealerei verfolgt werden. Ich sehe hier eher eine Verschärfung der Zustände für Konsumenten gegenüber heute.



> Bitte ergänz das mal um deine Sicht der Dinge oder gründe die dir da so vorschweben.



Die Liste zu verlängern würde uns nur noch weiter vom Thema "Sicherheitskräfte" und deren Arbeit wegführen  .
Fakt ist: Wir haben bereits Substanzen, die in Deutschland prinzipiell legal sind, aber nur kontrolliert abgegeben werden dürfen und die trotzdem reihenweise in den Händen von denjenigen landen, die sie nie erhalten sollten und die auch in großem Maße illegal gehandelt werden. Ehe wir die Liste derartiger Substanzen um eine weitere verlängern, sollte man meiner Meinung nach Lösungen für die bereits bestehenden Lücken in der Strafverfolgung finden. Denn die Ordnungskräfte haben es bei einer Substanz mit weitaus stärkerer Wirkung/kleineren Dosen, die sich nun einmal besser verstecken lässt und länger haltenden Rationen gehandelt wird, aus den genannten Gründen zwangsläufig schwieriger. Und wenn ich mir angucke, wie viele 18-jährige zumindest vor 10-20 Jahren schon Probleme hatten, mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören, dann ist bei einer Legalisierung von Cannabis einen erheblichen Konsum bei unter 16-jährigen erwarten. Und während das Zeug von Erwachsenen durchaus ohne größere negative Folgen genutzt wird, sieht es bei exzessiven Konsum von Heranwachsenden schon ganz anders aus.



> Hier müsste der Staat als verantwortungsbewusster Schirmherr eintreten und das Saatgut dann auf die lizensierten Shops verteilen.



Also alles wie heute? Bzw. eigentlich noch schärfer, denn der Staat muss zusätzlich sicherstellen, dass dieses Saatgut niemandem anderen verkauft wird, es also auch noch selbst produzieren. Und ab da gillt dann: Keinerlei freie Handhabung, jede Kleinstmenge muss unter Hochsicherheitsbedingungen gehandhabt und permanent überwacht werden. Das Endprodukt ist dann so teuer, dass der Schwarzmarkt mit konventionellem illegalen Gras genauso weiter blühen würde, wie heute. Also wäre legales Gras nur ein weiterer Zugang zu Rauschmitteln, hätte aber keine kriminalitätssenkende Wirkung. 

Genau das wäre/ist doch aber der eine objektive respektive für die Restbevölkerung überzeugende Grund für eine Legalisierung: Weniger Kriminalität, weil niemand mehr Dealer braucht. Wird das nicht errecht, bleibt nur "mehr Rausch" und damit sind wir wieder beim Alkohol: "Rausch" gilt für die Gesellschaft aus diversen, durchaus nicht schlechten, Gründen, als nicht erstrebens-, sondern eher verhindernswert. Dafür wird also niemand legalisieren.



> Das soll jetzt keine Ausrede sein aber den gibt es schon lange über diverse Produkte, berauschend oder nicht.
> Und ich lehne mich jetzt mal WEIT aus dem Fenster und behaupte das wenn genug Einnahmen in Staatlichen Taschen landet der prozentuale illegale Anteil keinen Interessiert.
> Stichwort: Bedingungen einhergehend mit Kontrollen.
> Blüht der illegale Handel = ineffektive Kontrollen.



Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach hinten und vorne nicht. Nicht weil die Verantwortlichen sowas wie Anstand hätten, sondern einfach aus der Tatsache heraus, dass der deutsche Staat nahezu jedes Kontrollsystem so aufbaut, dass er am Ende des Tages nur draufzahlt. Und der Drogenhandel ist hier noch das extremste Beispiel denn bei den kleinen Fischen, die ab und zu mal geschnappt werden, ist sowieso kaum etwas zu holen. Legalisierungen, die die Arbeit der Strafverfolger nur noch umständlicher machen, würden dieses Problem weiter verschärfen.



> Das leuchtet mir grad nicht ein warum sich nichts bei den illegalen ändert sich aber bei der Fahndung dramatisch etwas ändern sollte wenn alles vom Staat kommen muss da ja "GAR NICHTS"  außer  "Staatlicher" im Umlauf sein darf.



Bislang braucht die Polizei jeden Verdächtigen nur durchsuchen. Hat er Gras dabei, ist er kriminell. Es gibt zwar Bagatellgrenzen, unter denen sich die Gerichte dann wegen Nichtigkeit nicht drum kümmern, aber für die Sicherheitskräfte ist das die denkbar einfachste Lösung, die eine Verfolgung einfach und in vielen Fällen überhaupt erst möglich macht. Das geht sogar noch weiter: Riecht es nach Gras, war jemand kriminelles aktiv. Gibt jemand jemand anderem Gras, findet ein illegaler Handel statt. Hat jemand Gras im Auto, führt er illegale Transporte durch. Usw. Usw.. Man kann nicht nur einfachste Verdachte leicht erhärten, sondern auch leicht einen begründeten Verdacht entwickeln. In dem Moment, in dem es auch legales Gras gibt, ist "hier riechts nach Gras" oder "der handhabt Gras" aber nicht einmal mehr ausreichend Anlass für eine Personenkontrolle. "Ach, ihr Drogenhund bellt rum als hätte ich 50 kg Mariuhana im Kofferraum? [was ich auch habe] Da kann ich doch nichts dafür, dass der wegen ein paar Krümeln von gestern Abend am Revers überreagiert, kommen sie mal wieder, wenn sie einen richterlichen Durchsuchungsbescheid haben."


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So und jetzt vergleiche das mit Marihuana: Wer konsumiert das in Mengen, die keine Wirkung zeigen? Ich kenne niemanen.


So sehr ich deine Meinung sonst auch schätze, aber eine Argumentation, die geständigermaßen begrenzten Informationen ("Ich kenne niemanden ...") beruht, scheint mir wenig zündend zu sein.

Ich bin nur wirklich nicht in ausgewiesenen Kiffer-Kreisen heimisch, kenne aber trotzdem Etliche, die sich mal mal 'nen Joint zur Entspannung "reinziehen" und danach nicht berauscht (Zur Definition komme ich noch ...) sind.
Hingegen kenne ich niemanden, der Alkohol ausschließlich wegen des individuellen Geschmacks der jeweiligen Spirituose konsumiert. Da soll schon eine skalierbare Wirkung eintreten, die Alkohol in seiner Eigenschaft als dosierbares Stoffwechselgift mit sich bringt.
Wessen Individualbeobachtung/-deutung ist nun triftiger?

Jetzt eine Zweiklassen-Definition eines Rauschzustands zu verfolgen, halte ich für wenig zweckdienlich. Die Abstufungen haben in beiden Fällen unscharfe Grenzen, und was bei Alkohol mit "Entspannung", "Wohlbefinden", "leichtem Schwips", "Dusel", "Trunkenheit" etc. gestaffelt und gewissermaßen euphemisiert wird, kann man 1:1 übertragen.

Wer Alkohol nicht gewöhnt ist, ist auch nach einem Gläschen Wein oder Bier erledigt, alle Anderen sind noch voll bei sich, so lange es nicht gerade um die Führung von Kraftfahrzeugen oder darum geht, nicht tendenziell mehr Mist zu labern als vorher oder endlich die Frau anzusprechen, auf die man schon seit Ewigkeiten ein Auge geworfen hat. Ebenso geht es der anderen Fraktion nach einem Joint, einem Tässchen Hanf-Tee oder Omas Althippie-Keksen. Die sollten sich nicht mehr ans Steuer setzen, befinden sich aber weder biochemisch noch psychisch in einem anderen Zustand als der Alkoholkonsument.

Sicherlich kann man das Kraut härten und damit den - dann theoretisch gesellschaftlich anerkannten - "kleinen Joint für dann und wann" zur Rauschwaffe adeln. Dass ist allerdings identisch dazu, als wenn der peinliche Onkel eben nicht seine zwei Gläschen Bier oder Wein trinkt, sondern sich noch vor dem Hauptgang zwei Gläschen Stroh 80 hinter die Binde kippt und dann nach im verschneiten Vorgarten tanzt und womöglich strafrechtlich relevantes Liedgut trällert.

Und ob besagter Onkel sich eine Flasche Braunen kauft, um diesen gesellschaftlich anerkannt und tendenziell ungefährlich im Laufe mehrerer Abende mit Freunden zu konsumieren, oder schon zur ersten Werbepause Luft an den Boden der Flasche kommt, weiß die Purzelei auch nicht, sollte sie ihn vorher - aus welchem Anlass auch immer - kontrolliert haben. Es ginge sie aber auch nichts an; allenfalls dürften sie einen freundlichen Hinweis mit auf den Weg geben, es doch bitte sachte anzugehen und vor allem das Auto stehen zu lassen.
Mit der Legalisierung von Marihuana würde das gleichgestellt. Es bestünde kein rechtlicher Anlass mehr für Kontrollen auf Besitz. Und ob jemand sich sein Päckchen an einem Abend reinzieht und danach den Mond anheult / mit seiner Tapete redet, oder es mit Freunden im Laufe mehrerer Abende gesittet konsumiert und dabei über Kunstrasen philosophiert / Marx und Engels rückwärts rezitiert, würde keinen Unterschied machen.

Bereits jetzt kann Marihuana zu medizinischen Zwecken verschrieben werden. Die Absicht des Arztes ist es definitiv nicht, dass der Patient sich berauscht, sondern dass eine Linderung spezifischer Leiden eintritt. Übrigens die selben Leiden, für die anno dazumal der Herr Doktor die "Einnahme" bestimmter Mengen Branntwein empfahl, womit sich der Kreis mehr oder weniger schließt.

Kurz:
Alkohol ist ein Rauschmittel, dass aus historisch-kulturellen Gründen hierzulande als Genussmittel anerkannt ist und auch als solches funktioniert, so lange man den Konsum in Grenzen hält.
Marihuana ist ein Rauschmittel, dass (unter anderem von dir) mangels historisch-kultureller Gründe hierzulande _nicht_ als als Genussmittel anerkannt ist, jedoch ebenso als solches funktioniert, so lange man den Konsum in Grenzen hält.
Jetzt zu unterstellen, die Mehrheit würde mit den Hufen scharren, um sich endlich legal "so richtig fett rauchen" zu können, ist vergleichbar mit der Unterstellung, das Ende der Prohibition wäre nur begrüßt worden, weil die Leute sich endlich wieder ordentlich betrinken wollten. - Kann ja durchaus so gewesen sein, nur erschlösse sich dann immer noch kein Unterschied.


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2021)

Mal wieder was zur Polizei.









						VG Berlin: Bei Clan-Verdacht vorläufig kein Polizeijob
					

Ein Bewerber bei der Polizei, der evtl. Kontakte zu kriminellen Clans hat, darf bis zur Klärung nicht eingestellt werden. Das entschied das VG Berlin.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zur Polizei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich gilt das auch für den Ku-Klux-Clan und Ähnliche. Da sehe ich nämlich in den letzten Jahren deutlich stärkere Unterwanderungsbestrebungen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> So sehr ich deine Meinung sonst auch schätze, aber eine Argumentation, die geständigermaßen begrenzten Informationen ("Ich kenne niemanden ...") beruht, scheint mir wenig zündend zu sein.



Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum und weiterreichendes Wissen ist willkommen.



> Ich bin nur wirklich nicht in ausgewiesenen Kiffer-Kreisen heimisch, kenne aber trotzdem Etliche, die sich mal mal 'nen Joint zur Entspannung "reinziehen"...



Was offensichtlich eine psychische Wirkung ist. Und wenn die so sind wie die entsprechenden Gegenstücke, dann zeigen sie danach auch ein deutlich verändertes Verhalten.



> Hingegen kenne ich niemanden, der Alkohol ausschließlich wegen des individuellen Geschmacks der jeweiligen Spirituose konsumiert. Da soll schon eine skalierbare Wirkung eintreten, die Alkohol in seiner Eigenschaft als dosierbares Stoffwechselgift mit sich bringt.



Du kennst niemanden, der einen (seiner Meinung nach) guten Wein zu schätzen weiß? Niemanden, der Cocktails wegen des Geschmacks trinkt? Keinen Whiskey-Liebhaber? Nicht einmal jemanden, der schon mal alkoholfreies Bier getrunken hat, nur um sich am Geschmack zu stören? Ausschließlich Leute, denen es bei ihren Getränken in erster Linie um die Umdrehungen geht? Und du hast auch noch nie von solchen Personen gehört/zweifelst ihre Existenz grundsätzlich an? Das überrascht mich jetzt doch, denn die sie sind wirklich weit verbreitet, wenn ich (an Stelle meiner subjektiven Perspektive) den Medien glauben darf.



> Wessen Individualbeobachtung/-deutung ist nun triftiger?



Für das jeweilige Umfeld die jeweilige. Aber hier geht es nicht um spezifische Umfelder, sondern nur darum, was es allgemein gibt. Du und ich kennen nur Leute, die THC-haltige Substanzen wegen deres psychischen Effektes konsumieren. Zumindest ich kenne Leute, die alkoholatige Substanzen ungeachtet der Wirkung von Alkohol konsumieren und der Mehrheit der Deutschen scheint es ähnlich zu gehen, weswegen der Konsum von alkoholhaltigen Getränken akzeptiert ist, im Richtung Östereich gelegenen Ausland wohl sogar als Grundnahrungsmittel, während die Auswirkungen von Alkohol außerhalb gewisser Kreise verpönt sind. Das ist die Grundlage für die Legalisierung von Ethanol.



> Wer Alkohol nicht gewöhnt ist, ist auch nach einem Gläschen Wein oder Bier erledigt



Nicht einmal stoffwechseltechnisch vorbelastete Asiaten sind nach einem Glas Bier auf vollen Magen "erledigt" und bei den meisten Leuten ist erst nach dem zweiten 0,2er Wein irgendwas zu beobachten.



> Ebenso geht es der anderen Fraktion nach einem Joint, einem Tässchen Hanf-Tee oder Omas Althippie-Keksen. Die sollten sich nicht mehr ans Steuer setzen, befinden sich aber weder biochemisch noch psychisch in einem anderen Zustand als der Alkoholkonsument.



Mein Erfahrungsschatz ist nicht breit genug, um die Art der Beeinträchtigung einzugrenzen, aber selbst mir bekannte regelmäßige Konsumenten sind nach einem gestreckten Joint deutlich reaktionsträger, unkonzentrierter und leichter amüsiert. Bei Erstkonsumenten habe ich schon nach zwei Zügen Albernheit und Lach-Flashs gesehen. Aber ich will nicht über das Maß der Wirkung streiten, die lässt sich objektiv schwer vergleichen, zumal ich keinerlei Dosis-Angaben machen kann.
Die Frage ist: Hat irgend jemand Alkohol für Rauschzwecke legalisiert? Nein. Es gibt da sicherlich eine wunderbar lange Liste von Realitätsverweigerungen, aber selbst die unterstreichen das, was ich sage: Ethanol ist (außerhalb einiger Säuferkreisen und Jugendpartys) Deutschland nur als Nebenbestandteil in Getränken "zur Erfrischung", "Abrundung eines Essens", "Verdauungsförderung", etc. geduldet. Auch du hast bislang auf meine ausdrückliche Nachfrage aber kein Beispiel nennen können, in dem THC-haltiger Hanf wegen dem Geschmack oder irgend einem anderen, von psychoaktiven Wirkungen unabhängigen Grund konsumiert wird. Auch wenn ich selbst kein Problem mit etwas Spaß am Abend des Spaßes wegen sehe, bleibe ich daher bei meiner Aussage: Die Grundlage, auf die die deutschen Gesetze zum Alkohol offiziell aufbauen, bestehen bei Gras nicht.



> Jetzt zu unterstellen, die Mehrheit würde mit den Hufen scharren, um sich endlich legal "so richtig fett rauchen" zu können, ist vergleichbar mit der Unterstellung, das Ende der Prohibition wäre nur begrüßt worden, weil die Leute sich endlich wieder ordentlich betrinken wollten. - Kann ja durchaus so gewesen sein, nur erschlösse sich dann immer noch kein Unterschied.



Und die Unterstellung dieser Unterstellung ist genau das: Eine Unterstellung.

(Meine) einzige Aussage zum Thema Konsummengen war, dass niedrigere Preise und leichtere Verfügbarkeit einen zusätzlichen Konsum und somit auch mehr übermäßige Nutzung nach sich ziehen würden. Von "Mehrheit" oder "nur mit den Füßen scharen" war nirgendwo die Rede. Und seitdem ging es nur noch um die Überlegung, was denn aus dem gesamtgesellschaftlichen Legaliesirungsgrund "Schwarzmarkt austrocknen" werden würde, wenn man legales Marihuana zu ähnlichen Preisen/weiteren Hindernissen wie heute verkaufen würde, um keinen zusätzlichen Konsumanreiz zu schaffen. Und das ist meine Aussage: Wenn es legal nicht viel billiger als heute würde, würde der Schwarzmarkt nicht ab- sondern tendentiell sogar zunehmen, weil er für Konsumenten weiterhin attraktiv bleibt und schlechter nachverfolgbar wäre.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zur Polizei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe das richtig, oder? Der Polizeianwärter kennt einen (in Zahlen: Einen) mehrfach (wegen eher kleiner Delikte) Vorbestraften und dieser Vorbestrafte kennt seinerseits Leute, die in Bandenkriminalität verwickelt waren. Deswegen ist der Polizeianwärter jetzt bis zu einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung (die in Berlin vermutlich nicht vor 2025 zu erwarten ist) arbeitslos.

Das ist für mich aber schon eine ganz besondere Form der Sippenhaft...


----------



## Banchou (30. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alkohol ist in Deutschland für den maßvollen Konsum akzeptiert. 1-2 Gläser Wein zum Essen, 1-2 Bier am Abend - nichts, dessen Wirkung außerhalb des Autofahrens von Bedeutung wäre. Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, wird gemeinhin als Missbrauch wahrgenommen und ist NICHT Teil der Gründe, aus denen Alkohol legal ist, sondern im Gegenteil kann man für eine ganze Reihe der typischen Folgen sogar belangt werden, wenn sie sich außerhalb der eigenen vier Wände erstrecken. Und selbst über Alkoholmissbrauch innerhalb der eigenen vier Wände gibt es z.B. wegen gesundheitlicher Folgen Diskussionen. Alkohol ist also mitnichten als allgemein unproblematisch anerkannt, sondern es gibt AUCH eine Form des unproblematischen Konsums in geringen Mengen und nur die ist Grundlage für die Legalisierung.




Den Maßvollem Konsum kann es doch auch bei Gras geben.
Wie stark ist das Gras?
Wie viel dreht man in den Joint?
Und Bier ist hier noch das unterste Ende der Fahnenstange gegenüber dem höchstprozentigem Stoff was im freien Verkauf ist.
Natürlich ist im maßvollem Konsum jeder hier selbst verantwortlich, nur wer sagt, wo fängt der an und wo hört er auf. Thema Missbrauch ist oder sollte ja erst dann ein Thema werden wenn eine, leider von dir kein Beispiel genannt, Straftat oder Gefährdung anderer oder einem selber vorliegt, oder?

Ich weiß grad nicht welchen Pegel die Krankenkassen für gut oder nicht gut heißen aber ist man nicht auch ein leichter Alki wenn man Täglich konsumiert?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So und jetzt vergleiche das mit Marihuana: Wer konsumiert das in Mengen, die keine Wirkung zeigen? Ich kenne niemanen. Wäre auch reichlich sinnlos, denn während es einen ganzen Haufen von Alkoholika gibt, die man wegen dem Geschmack trinken kann, geht es bei THC-haltigem Hanf gegenüber THC-armen Hanf halt nur um das Rauschmittel. Und der Rausch ist schon bei Ethanol unerwünscht, wird rechtlich nur geduldet, weil eine saubere Trennung von gewünschten nicht-berauschenden Konsum unmöglich ist. Eine Substanz, bei der nicht-berauschender Konsum überhaupt nicht exisitert, steht also automatisch auf der "ohne Entschuldigung zum Abschuss freigegeben"-Liste.



Das kommt auch auf die Wirkung der Menge und die Person an.
Ich trinke 2 Bier und merke nen leichten bis mittleren unterschied, früher dauerte das länger waren aber mehr wie 2 Bier.
Das ginge bei Gras doch auch?
Was den Geschmack betrifft könnte man ja Natura beigeben in diversen Gerüchen, leichten Geschmäckern.

Die "Abschuss-Liste" könnte man ja in ,Verdacht auf erweiterte Kontrolle, umbenennen, wie zb. dein Beispiel weiter unten mit dem Auto.
Riechts im Auto nach Suff wird der Fahrer bestimmt auch gefragt und überprüft beim kleinstem verdacht Pusten
Der Rest im Auto stellt ja kein Risiko dar auch wenn die nen juten Pegel erreicht haben sollten.
Vielleicht beim Gras sollte es dagegen erstmal für beide Seiten offen sein das mitführen von Gras trotzdem als kleine Kontrolle durchgeführt wird, auch weil wir ja den legalen Weg einhalten wollen, über die Shops/ einzige Ausgabe gibt und zur stetigen Aufklärung natürlich im Umgang solcher Stoffe. Da würde ich kein Problem sehen. Weiß nicht wie die Gesellschaft das sieht, ist klar.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber keine freie Verfügbarkeit, sondern genau das, was wir bereits jetzt haben: Kann verschrieben werden, ohne Rezept gibts nichts.


Sorry da hab ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt. Das Thema Rezept bleibt bei den Apotheken und war nicht auf die Shops bezogen sondern auf deine eigene "Kartei" im Shop und deine Karte/ Ausweis.
Wenn jemand es gesundheitlich braucht könnte das Rezept aber bleiben in der Apotheke und nur den Anerkannten medizinischen Weg verfolgen. Das pure Rauschmittel sollte in allen schwächen und stärken den Shops vorbehalten sein.
Freie Verfügbarkeit in deinem Shop bei dir umme Ecke , ...würde auf dem Werbebanner stehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bedeutet übrigens auch, dass du einen Joint nicht teilen dürftest/darfst und Cookies jeder für sich alleine machen und essen muss. Alles andere wäre im juristischen Sinne eine Weitergabe und wenn diese die einzige nachvollziehbare Grenzen zwischem legaler und illegaler Handhabung darstellt, müsste sie jedesmal von rechtswegen als Drogendealerei verfolgt werden. Ich sehe hier eher eine Verschärfung der Zustände für Konsumenten gegenüber heute.


Sehr guter Punkt. Schwierig
Theorie: Der Drogendeal ist doch ein Austausch von Ware gegen Bares oder?
Wäre das ein Problem das sich jeder selber zu versorgen hat oder ne Runde ausgibt weil es ja nur der Konsum an sich ist, sprich du hast nur das bei dir in fertiger Form eines Joints und keinen 50 kg Beutel.

Wir müssten erstmal die Menge hier Justieren, du denkst mir da entschieden ne Nummer zu groß ^^
Kleine mengen je nach verbrauch.  1-5 gram im Monat? Hab keine Testgruppe wo ich mal rumfragen könnte was bei gesundem, verantwortungsvollem Genuss üblich ist.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ehe wir die Liste derartiger Substanzen um eine weitere verlängern, sollte man meiner Meinung nach Lösungen für die bereits bestehenden Lücken in der Strafverfolgung finden.


Auch guter Punkt. Hast du eine oder mehrere Theorien wie man das verbessern könnte?
Schwerpunkt wären hier die Grenzkontrollen. Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie hoch die illegale Innerdeutsche
Produktion im Verhältnis zum "Import" steht. Aber gab ja letztens erst den Bericht mit der großen Drogenküche.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also alles wie heute? Bzw. eigentlich noch schärfer, denn der Staat muss zusätzlich sicherstellen, dass dieses Saatgut niemandem anderen verkauft wird, es also auch noch selbst produzieren. Und ab da gillt dann: Keinerlei freie Handhabung, jede Kleinstmenge muss unter Hochsicherheitsbedingungen gehandhabt und permanent überwacht werden. Das Endprodukt ist dann so teuer, dass der Schwarzmarkt mit konventionellem illegalen Gras genauso weiter blühen würde, wie heute. Also wäre legales Gras nur ein weiterer Zugang zu Rauschmitteln, hätte aber keine kriminalitätssenkende Wirkung.



Da müsste man dann erstmal den Teufelskreis komplett ausgefüllt schließen oder gucken wie lange der Rattenschwanz geworden ist und das natürlich alles gegenrechnen.
Theorie: Staaten die gute Langzeiterfahrungen gemacht haben bekommen erstmal ein Monopol für Vertrieb an interessierte Staaten, lieber da kaufen wer sich auskennt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau das wäre/ist doch aber der eine objektive respektive für die Restbevölkerung überzeugende Grund für eine Legalisierung: Weniger Kriminalität, weil niemand mehr Dealer braucht. Wird das nicht errecht, bleibt nur "mehr Rausch" und damit sind wir wieder beim Alkohol: "Rausch" gilt für die Gesellschaft aus diversen, durchaus nicht schlechten, Gründen, als nicht erstrebens-, sondern eher verhindernswert. Dafür wird also niemand legalisieren.



Das mit der Kriminalität zeigen dann natürlich erst Langzeitstudien und der sofortige aber vor allem sinnvolle Einsatz von Kontrollen.

Hm, ich weiß nicht ob wir bei Gesellschaft davon ausgehen ob diese Gesellschaft gerade direkt gegenüber des Konsumenten sitzt oder mal "was gehört" hat aber nicht erstrebenswert ist klar, sollte hier aber nicht der Punkt sein.
Viele andere Sachen, jetzt kein Rausch, sind doch verpönt und jetzt mal ehrlich, wen kümmert es hinter wem diese Gesellschaft hinter einem bei vorgehaltener Hand redet, es sei denn das man nicht Erwachsen genug ist und man sich bei denen im direktem Umfeld, ich sag mal entblößt? Positiv oder Negativ natürlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach hinten und vorne nicht. Nicht weil die Verantwortlichen sowas wie Anstand hätten, sondern einfach aus der Tatsache heraus, dass der deutsche Staat nahezu jedes Kontrollsystem so aufbaut, dass er am Ende des Tages nur draufzahlt. Und der Drogenhandel ist hier noch das extremste Beispiel denn bei den kleinen Fischen, die ab und zu mal geschnappt werden, ist sowieso kaum etwas zu holen. Legalisierungen, die die Arbeit der Strafverfolger nur noch umständlicher machen, würden dieses Problem weiter verschärfen.



Kenne den Aufbau deines genannten Systems nicht da kein Beispiel, aber ja, wenn die Rechnung mit dem Gewinn des Staates nicht passt ist hier natürlich Handlungsbedarf! Auch ein Stichwort Quersubvention. Wer weiß, wer wie wo was mit welchem gegengerechnet wird im Detail. Da gibt es bestimmt noch andere (sehr düstere) Baustellen aber anderer Teufelskreis.

Wie gesagt alles Theorie.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Ach, ihr Drogenhund bellt rum als hätte ich 50 kg Mariuhana im Kofferraum? [was ich auch habe] Da kann ich doch nichts dafür, dass der wegen ein paar Krümeln von gestern Abend am Revers überreagiert, kommen sie mal wieder, wenn sie einen richterlichen Durchsuchungsbescheid haben."





Danke für den schmunzler den ich gerade bildlich vor Augen hatte


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was offensichtlich eine psychische Wirkung ist. Und wenn die so sind wie die entsprechenden Gegenstücke, dann zeigen sie danach auch ein deutlich verändertes Verhalten.


Ich erkenne immer noch keinen Unterschied zu Spirituosen ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kennst niemanden, der einen (seiner Meinung nach) guten Wein zu schätzen weiß? Niemanden, der Cocktails wegen des Geschmacks trinkt? Keinen Whiskey-Liebhaber? Nicht einmal jemanden, der schon mal alkoholfreies Bier getrunken hat, nur um sich am Geschmack zu stören? Ausschließlich Leute, denen es bei ihren Getränken in erster Linie um die Umdrehungen geht?


_Ausschließlichkeiten_ kenne ich gar nicht. Ich kenne aber umgekehrt niemanden, der sich mit der Absicht ein rollt, komplett den Verstand zu verlieren. Das ist in meinem Bekanntenkreis ebenso fremd wie bei dir hoffentlich die Kampftrinkerszene.

Ebenso kenne ich aber auch nur sehr Wenige, die trotz identischem Geschmacks alkoholfreie Varianten vorziehen. Wenn, steht dahinter eher der ganz pragmatische Gedanke, noch zum Führen eines Fahrzeugs befähigt zu sein, ohne deswegen ein Glas Saft bestellen zu müssen, wenn die Kumpel Bier trinken. Setze als weitere mögliche Gründe medizinische Befindlichkeiten,  Wechselwirkungen, Schwangerschaft etc. ein.

Man sollte hier die kausale Abfolge nicht aus dem Auge verlieren: Alkoholfreie Varianten kamen auf, *weil* Alkohol gesellschaftlich anerkannt ist und man eine Alternative vermarkten kann, die zur Teilhabe an der Geselligkeit unter Umgehung der stofflichen Wirkung ermöglichst. Deiner Argumentation folgend hätte es das gar nicht geben dürfen, weil maßvoller Konsum ja den selben Zweck vollauf erfüllen würde.
Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Alkohol wirkt ab dem ersten Schluck intoxierend. Den Joint, der ab dem ersten Zug wirkt, habe ich hingegen noch nicht gesehen. Ich bin sicher, es gibt ihn, aber der ist von der Genussrealität der meisten Konsumenten so weit entfernt wie unverdünnter Absinth von einer Weinverkostung. 

Meine These: Sollte Cannabis jemals eine zum Alkohol äquivalente Alltags-/Volksdroge werden, wird es darauf basierende Genussmittel geben, welche die Aromen wiedergeben, jedoch (nahezu) komplett frei von "wirksamen" Bestandteilen sind. Selbst heute gibt es schon Tees und Gebäck, die das Ganze mehr im Namen als in der Rezeptur tragen und eine Option für jene bieten, die selbst die kleinste Anfangswirkung vermeiden möchten, ohne deswegen von der Teilhabe ausgeschlossen zu sein.
Meine Erfahrung: Exzessive Konsumenten trinken oder rauchen, bis sie nicht mehr können, nicht mehr haben oder sie durch die Umstände gebremst werden. Alle Anderen genießen maßvoll. Da hält auch der Joint den ganzen Abend oder wird herumgereicht und damit auf mehrere Konsumenten verteilt. Die Leute sind gelöster und - je nach Typ - wahlweise müder oder rezeptiver, also ebenso wie bei alkoholischen Getränken.

Meine Feten-Zeit ist ja nun schon ein Weilchen vorbei, aber ich bin mehr als einmal spät auf eine Party gekommen, auf der es nach Gras und Alkohol roch und ich ums Verrecken nicht hätte sagen können, was genau wen in welchen Zustand gebracht hat. Aber da befand sich eben auch niemand im Vollrausch.

Den Rest erledigt die Statistik: In Deutschland hat sich noch niemand totgekifft, totgesoffen hingegen schon viele. Ein so krassen Gegensatz lässt sich allein mit unterschiedlicher Verbreitung nicht erklären, irgend einer der angenommenen "Kampfkiffer" hätte es schon längst übertreiben müssen.
Derweil sind sich Mediziner einig, dass Cannabis keine Veränderung der Hirnstruktur bewirkt, Alkohol hingegen durchaus. Sprich, auch wer in Maßen trinkt, unterliegt einer physischen Veränderung.
Weiterhin entziehen sich die so oft herbei zitierten Psychosen durch Cannabis-Konsum jeglicher statistisch relevanten Dokumentation - auch dort, wo der Konsum schon lange  legalisiert wird. Ganz im Gegenteil, dort bestätigen etliche Studien einen Rückgang (!) rauschbedingter Straftaten und Unfälle. Auch schädliche Nebeneffekte wie Vernachlässigung Schutzbefohlener, Arbeitsunfähigkeit etc. sind dort nicht feststellbar.

Kurz: (Erst recht) Wo Alkohol geduldet und auf verantwortungsvollen Konsum durch den Einzelnen gesetzt wird, sollte rational auch Cannabis kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2021)

Banchou schrieb:


> Das kommt auch auf die Wirkung der Menge und die Person an.
> Ich trinke 2 Bier und merke nen leichten bis mittleren unterschied, früher dauerte das länger waren aber mehr wie 2 Bier.
> Das ginge bei Gras doch auch?



Ginge schon. Aber will man das? So wenig nehmen, dass man nichts spürt? Wie schon an Mahoy geschrieben: Ein Glas Wein kann ich "wegen des Geschmacks"/TROTZ Alkohol trinken und auf aufhören, bevor dieser Wirkung zeigt. Ob das jetzt in der Praxis auch den meisten gelingt, ist ein anderes Thema (immer weiter verschärfte Grenzwerte im Straßenverkehr sagen klar "nein"  ) aber es ist zumindest ein denkbares Ziel. Aber was wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen "einen Joint rauchen, der so wenig Gras enthält, dass er keine Wirkung zeigt" und "eine Zigarette rauchen"? Ein leichter Beigeruch? Wenn dir das wichtig ist, kannst du auch einfach Nutzhanf vom Seilhändler um die Ecke mit reindrehen. Bei der Legalisierung von Marihuana geht es ausschließlich darum, höhere THC-Konzentrationen zu erlauben und die haben nunmal nur einen Zweck.
(Ein passendes Ethanolbeispiel will mir nicht einfallen. Am ehesten vieleicht noch 80er Strohrum statt 40er Korn. Wer ersteren verlangt und sagt, er wolle sich nicht einen antrinken, dem glaubt zu recht keiner. Bei bislang verbotenem Hanf würde ich den Unterschied aber eher mit 95 vs. 10 Umdrehungen vergleichen. Also "kriegt man in Deutschland nur in der Apotheke" vs. "ist ab16")



> Sehr guter Punkt. Schwierig
> Theorie: Der Drogendeal ist doch ein Austausch von Ware gegen Bares oder?



Theoretisch: Ja. Praktisch ist aber relativ einfach, den Geld- vom Warenaustausch zu trennen und beispielsweise unsichtbar digital abzuwickeln. Dann bleibt als Erkennungsmerkmal für Beamte nur noch der Warenaustausch - solange es den nicht auch in "legal" gibt.



> Wäre das ein Problem das sich jeder selber zu versorgen hat oder ne Runde ausgibt weil es ja nur der Konsum an sich ist, sprich du hast nur das bei dir in fertiger Form eines Joints und keinen 50 kg Beutel.



Die legale Menge zu reduzieren ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ja. Schafft aber weitere Baustellen, die ebenfalls berücksichtigt werden müssen:
- "selbst versorgen" aka Selbstanbau bedeutet unter natürlichen Bedingungen in der Regel eine Ernte im Jahr, also Mengen für 12 Monate auf einmal. 24 Monate, wenn man schlechte Ernten ausgleichen will.
- Händlern musst du die Handhabung größerer Mengen erlauben und da es eine legale Substanz ist, darf jeder Händler werden. Heißt aber halt nicht, das die Menge, mit der du ihn antriffst, auch die ist, die er in der Bilanz angibt. Wie unterscheidest du jemandem, der am 1. ein legales kg einkauft und am 30. verkauft von jemandem, der am 1. ein legales kg einkauft und am 5. verkauft, dann am 6. ein illegals kg kauft und am 10. verkauft, dann am 11. ein illegales ...? Die haben beide am Ende des Monats 1 kg in den Büchern stehen und beide zu jedem Zeitpunkt nur 1 kg im Bestand. Um den Unterschied zu bemerken würde mir nur eine Totalüberwachung einfallen, aber die ist weder praktikabel noch ohne Verdacht zulässig.
- Ich glaube, die Mengen schwanken auch deutlich je nachdem ob man inhaliert oder nascht. (Kann das jemand "von Freunden" bestätigen?) 




> Auch guter Punkt. Hast du eine oder mehrere Theorien wie man das verbessern könnte?
> Schwerpunkt wären hier die Grenzkontrollen. Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie hoch die illegale Innerdeutsche
> Produktion im Verhältnis zum "Import" steht. Aber gab ja letztens erst den Bericht mit der großen Drogenküche.



"regionale Produkte" dürften bislang eher unbedeutend sein, da es bei uns relativ gute Methoden zum aufspüren gibt. Also eher Importware. Aber ne, ich habe keine wirklich gute Idee - und ich vermute, dass die auch niemand anders hat. Denn sonst hätte man sie schon längst umgesetzt, oder?



> Viele andere Sachen, jetzt kein Rausch, sind doch verpönt und jetzt mal ehrlich, wen kümmert es hinter wem diese Gesellschaft hinter einem bei vorgehaltener Hand redet, es sei denn das man nicht Erwachsen genug ist und man sich bei denen im direktem Umfeld, ich sag mal entblößt? Positiv oder Negativ natürlich.



Wir leben in einer Demokratie und haben einen Status Quo. Wer den geändert haben will, muss als die Gesellschaft davon überzeugen, dass sein Änderungswunsch ein Fortschritt ist. Und wenn die primäre Wirkung der Änderung lautet "Personen mit Interesse an psychisch aktiven Substanzen können diese ohne staatliche Konsequenzen erhalten", dann sehe ich ziemlich schwarz für aktive Unterstützung aus der Gesellschaft. Dann wird alles so bleiben, wie es ist. Deswegen hört man aus der Legalize-It-Bewegung auch eher sowas wie "Medizin" (mit der geltenden medizinischen Freigabe weitestgehend abgehakt), "Verringerung Drogenkriminalität" (aus den genannten Gründen zweifelhaft) oder "staatliche Einnahmen" (dito).



> Kenne den Aufbau deines genannten Systems nicht da kein Beispiel, aber ja, wenn die Rechnung mit dem Gewinn des Staates nicht passt ist hier natürlich Handlungsbedarf!



Da kannst du praktisch alle Kontrollen nehmen. Egal ob Polizei, Ordnungsamt, Bauaufsichten, Lebensmittelinsepektion,... . Deren Durchführung kostet durch die Bank mehr, als durch Strafgebühren eingenommen wird. Einzige Ausnahme sind afaik automatisierte Tempokontrollen und die Steuerfahndung. Aber schon bei der Parkraumüberwachung zahlen einige Gemeinden mehr, als sie an Bußgeldern einnehmen. (Erst zusammen mit den Einnahmen durch gekaufte Parktickets lohnt es sich) Arbeitsstunden sind in Deutschland einfach wahnsinnig teuer und jemand rechtssicher zu überführen ist sehr arbeitsaufwendig. Vermutlich kann man es nicht auf einzelne Fälle umlegen, aber eine sechstellige Summe an Ausrüstungs- und Personalkosten bis zur Verurteilung eines kleinen Straßendealers würde ich locker annehmen. Selbst wenn man die gesamte Strafe als Geldbuße umsetzen würde (anstatt ihn für noch mehr Ausgaben in den Knast zu stecken), könnte der das schlichtweg nicht bezahlen. Mehr Kontrollbedarf heißt eigentlich zwangsläufig mehr Ausgaben für den Staat.

Polizisten im Dienst zwar im Schnitt nicht deutlich über 3000 €/Monat liegen, aber das ist halt nur, was sie bekommen. Für den Arbeitgeber kann man in der Regel das 1,5-fache bis 2-fache rechnen wenn man (Büro-)Arbeitsplatz (samt Admin), Versicherungen, Gebäude, Altervorsorge etc. mit einrechnet. Und nur weil bei Beamten vieles davon nicht direkt als Lohnnebenkosten läuft, sondern direkt vom Staat gezahlt wird, ändern sich die Gesamtkosten nicht. Polizisten brauchen oben drauf aber noch recht spezielle Ausrüstung für ihre Einsätze (und auch an die Dokumentation werden erhöhte Ansprüche gestellt) und einen Drogendealer fängst du nicht mit einer Person. Erstmal banale Streifengänge (mit zwei Personen oder in kritischen Gefilden auch vier), dann möglicherweise Observation, Durchsuchungen, Spurensicherung, möglicherweise Hundeführer mit ausgebildetem Tier - wenn du am Ende jemanden rechtskräftig verurteilen willst, muss sehr vieles sehr sorgfältig erfolgen. Und nach der Polizeiarbeit legen dann erstmal Staatsanwaltschaft und Gerichte los, die allesamt nicht unbedingt mit Mindestlöhnern besetzt sind. Und gegebenenfalls hat derjenige am Ende dann doch ein bessere Alibi und alles war umsonst. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn selbst beim durchschnittlichen Straßendealer eine sechstellige Summe in amtliche Maßnahmen je Verurteilung fließen. Und danach wird ein Teil der Strafe aus Knast bestehen, was nochmal kostet. Bei jemandem in zweiter Reihe ist man schnell eine Zehnerpotenz höher. Aber wieviel Geldstrafe können die wohl Zahlen? Der kleine vielleicht eine höhere vierstellige Summe, sein Boss vielleicht ein paar 100000. Aber auch nur wenn du im günstigen Moment zugreifst - hat er gerade eingekauft, sitzt er vielleicht mit Drogen im Wert von einer halben Million dar, aber die haben für den Staat ungefahr den Wert von zwei Kohlebriketts und refinanzieren keine Polizeiarbeit.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich erkenne immer noch keinen Unterschied zu Spirituosen ...



Mehr als einen 100%igen Widerspruch darlegen kann ich nicht. Wenn das die Augen nicht öffnet 



> Ebenso kenne ich aber auch nur sehr Wenige, die trotz identischem Geschmacks alkoholfreie Varianten vorziehen.



Kennst du Leute, die von identischem Geschmack ausgehen und alkoholfreie Varianten trotzdem nachrangig behandeln? Ich nicht. Man kann über subjektiven Geschmack schlecht streiten, aber alle, die ich kenne, bevorzugen den des Originals. Alkohol hat nun einmal eine Wirkung auf die Geschmackszellen und Verfahren zur Alkoholextraktion betreffen auch flüchtige Substanzen. THC dagegen hat meines Wissens nach keinen Eigengeschmack und das es im Ausgangsmaterial durch reine Zucht auf nahezu null reduziert wurde, gibt es keine Auswirkungen auf andere Aromen.



> Man sollte hier die kausale Abfolge nicht aus dem Auge verlieren: Alkoholfreie Varianten kamen auf, *weil* Alkohol gesellschaftlich anerkannt ist und man eine Alternative vermarkten kann, die zur Teilhabe an der Geselligkeit unter Umgehung der stofflichen Wirkung ermöglichst. Deiner Argumentation folgend hätte es das gar nicht geben dürfen, weil maßvoller Konsum ja den selben Zweck vollauf erfüllen würde.



Alkoholfreie Getränke kamen lange vor der Regelungen auf den Markt, die eine Teilhabe an der Geselligkeit mit alkoholischen Getränken unmöglich machten. Alkoholfreies Bier gab es schon, als du mit zwei Glas normalem Bier intus noch problemlos autofahren durftest und je nach Marke, zeitlichem Abstand und Köpermasse auch ein drittes unkritisch war. Genauso wird es heute auch durchaus von Leuten getrunken, die im weiteren Tagesverlauf keine volle geistige Leistungsfähigkeit mehr bräuchten. Gleiches gilt für alkoholfreie Cocktails und selbst Weinschorle, als Beispiel für reduzierten Alkoholgehalt, ist wieder im kommen. Deiner Schilderung nach trinkt ja jeder Alkohol nur, um sich die Kante zu geben und lässt nur die Finger davon, wenn er sonst den Führerschein verliert - das passt hinten und vorne nicht zu meinen Beobachtungen. Gibt genug Leute, die selbst den Gratisschnapps beim Italiener/Griechen/... nach dem Essen ablehnen.



> Meine These: Sollte Cannabis jemals eine zum Alkohol äquivalente Alltags-/Volksdroge werden, wird es darauf basierende Genussmittel geben, welche die Aromen wiedergeben, jedoch (nahezu) komplett frei von "wirksamen" Bestandteilen sind.



Die gibt es heute schon. Hanfbrot und -Kekse kannst du oft genug sogar im normalen Supermarkt kaufen, in Ökoketten oder sonstwie alternativ angehauchten Läden immer. Und diese langen Hanfblättchen für die Freunde extra langer, extra dünner Zigaretten kennt doch jeder. Für Produkte aus Hanf ohne psychoaktive Wirkung braucht es keine Gesetzesänderung, die sind schon lange legal. Aber ich kenne halt niemanden, der sie genauso toll findet wie die, die THC enthalten.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2021)

Munitionsaffäre erschüttert Sachsens Polizei - Handys von Spezialeinheit ausgewertet | MDR.DE
					

Das Landeskriminalamt Sachsen ermittelt gegen das eigene Personal. Es geht um Diebstahl von Munition im großen Stil und Verstöße gegen das Waffengesetz. Beschuldigt werden 17 Beamte einer Spezialeinheit.




					www.mdr.de
				












						Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten: Munitionsklau in Sachsen
					

Mehr als 7.000 Patronen sollen Polizisten in Sachsen entwendet haben. Sie landeten bei einem Schießplatzbetreiber, bekannt aus der Nordkreuz-Affäre.




					taz.de
				












						Innenausschuss-Sondersitzung zu Munitionsaffäre noch vor Ostern | MDR.DE
					

Der Sächsische Landtag befasst sich am Gründonnerstag in einer Sondersitzung mit der Munitionsaffäre in der sächsischen Polizei und den erhobenen Vorwürfen gegen insgesamt 17 Beamte.




					www.mdr.de
				












						BGH bestätigt Urteil gegen Heckler & Koch
					

Die Urteile gegen zwei frühere Angestellte des Rüstungsunternehmens Heckler & Koch wegen illegaler Waffenlieferungen nach Mexiko sind rechtskräftig. Die Firma muss zudem etwa drei Millionen Euro zahlen, entschied der BGH.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Banchou (31. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ginge schon. Aber will man das?



Das sollten doch aber die entscheiden die Lust darauf haben.
Du stehst zb. an der Kasse und ich knall hinter dir meine 3 Kilo Schweinerippchen + Kiste Bier auf das Band.
Wenn interessiert es das Ich, mit Vorsicht, oder ich sag mal "anders" wahrgenommen werde, wahrgenommen wird als Du, der zb. nur seine Bio-Bouletten und nen Picolini stehen hat, dann aber nochmal zur
Kassiererin sagst, Du hättest gerne noch das Teufelszeug aus der abgeschlossenen Vitrine, auf das der Opa eine Kasse weiter schon die ganze Zeit schielt aber Oma Ihm nur Bier gestattet mit den Worten: Du weiß wat letztes mal passiert ist?

+ Der Nutzhanf-Seilhändler oder Produkte die Ökoketten anbieten sollte man natürlich vorher unter die Lupe nehmen und das Marktrepertoire Checken, wir wollen ja umweltfreundlich produzieren also Fächern und Quetschen wir unser Produkt bestmöglich aus, so das sogar der Abfall noch was einbringt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Theoretisch: Ja. Praktisch ist aber relativ einfach, den Geld- vom Warenaustausch zu trennen und beispielsweise unsichtbar digital abzuwickeln. Dann bleibt als Erkennungsmerkmal für Beamte nur noch der Warenaustausch - solange es den nicht auch in "legal" gibt.



Nix da Digital, und auch kein Lieferdienst. 

Damit wollte ich auf: *Jeder bringt sein Zeug selber mit"* raus,  >aus dem Shop des Staatlichen Kontroll-Apparates der diese Produkte, oder Produktpalette vertreibt. Mit, Ohne, Viel oder Wenig Thc.
Nicht den Eigenanbau, den gibt es ja nicht Privat, der einzige Bauer ist hier der Staat der die Shops kontrolliert beliefert.

Ich kenne jetzt keine Budget-Obergrenze für die Statistik + zugehörige Stellen der kompletten Anti Drogen Bekämpfung, aber das wäre erstmal das Thema der Kalkulation vor der Investition in bekannte Studien.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn die primäre Wirkung der Änderung lautet "Personen mit Interesse an psychisch aktiven Substanzen können diese ohne staatliche Konsequenzen erhalten", dann sehe ich ziemlich schwarz für aktive Unterstützung aus der Gesellschaft


Hm, da würde Ich dann von mehreren Vorurteilen sprechen.
Die Kassiererin an der Kasse sagt ja auch nicht zu dir, als sie deinen hochprozentigen über den Scanner zieht: 

Junger Mann, sie wissen ja, sollten sie den bis zum Auto auf Ex hinter kippen und uns auf den Parkplatz kotzen, ihren Schlüssel im Türschloss abbrechen, wofür sie übrigens auch den Vorsatz der Fahrens unter Alkohol begehen, womit sie dann auch noch selbstverständlich die vollen Kosten für Abschleppen und Exkremente übernehmen, sollten sie sich nicht bis zum eintreffen in Ihren eigenen vier Wänden beherrschen können. Ham sie nen Zaun?
 Wenn nicht, vielen dank, dat macht 15,47€ aber mit unserer Hauseigenen - Bis zum Auto- Zusatzversicherung könnte der Tag aber doch noch glimpflich ausgehen oder sind sie der Typ der noch keine Zahn-Zusatzversicherung hat?
Wenn nicht, der Herr hinter Ihnen guckt schon langsam komisch, glaub den sein Bier wird langsam Warm und dat find der nich lustig"....

Und der Fortschritt und zumindest das Experiment zur Aufklärung einhergehend mit Steuereinahmen + evtl. weniger Kriminalität+ mehr Aufklärung im gesunden Maße versteht sich, sollte da erstmal gemacht werden ohne die typischen Hintergedanken, .... sagt der Kapitalismus, oder nicht?
+ ich du er sie es "hätten" dann auch oder nur die Wahl vieler.

Der Rest ist Thema der Messwerte % und mg.

Und wenn später vielleicht möglich, der Gedanke an der Kasse: Hm...! lieber heute doch das Päckl Gras, beim Bier muss ick dauernd Pi.... .

Mit Gras kann man auch (unwissend) gesellig zur Gesellschaft beitragen wie Alkohol es getan hat.
Kommt nur auf die Wahrnehmung an und wo man sich eventuell Rumtreibt.

Vielleicht zu früh dran für unsere Gesellschaft, wahrscheinlich 5-10 Jahre noch.
Je nachdem was beim abgucken, oder sogar Probeläufen machbar wäre.

Zumal die Regelung von damals auch in die Hose hätte gehen können.
Heute sind wird (jaja jetzt kein anderes Thema ^^) schlauer also warum nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2021)

Banchou schrieb:


> Nix da Digital, und auch kein Lieferdienst.
> 
> Damit wollte ich auf: *Jeder bringt sein Zeug selber mit"* raus,  >aus dem Shop des Staatlichen Kontroll-Apparates der diese Produkte, oder Produktpalette vertreibt. Mit, Ohne, Viel oder Wenig Thc.
> Nicht den Eigenanbau, den gibt es ja nicht Privat, der einzige Bauer ist hier der Staat der die Shops kontrolliert beliefert.



Verstehe (jetzt  )
Abgaben allgemein nur innerhalb spezieller Shops zu erlauben, würde tatsächlich polizeiliches Vorgehen gegen jeglichen Austausch andernorts weiterhin ermöglichen. Man müsste gegenüber dem heutigen Zustand aber die Strafen drastisch anheben (und damit die Möglichkeiten für gemeinsamen Konsum im Freundeskreis gegenüber heute reduzieren), wenn Dealer nur noch daran und nicht mehr an der mitgeführten Menge erkennbar sind.



> Hm, da würde Ich dann von mehreren Vorurteilen sprechen.



Natürlich sind bei der Meinung der Allgemeinheit viele Vorurteile im Spiel. Aber du kommst halt an der Allgemeinheit nicht vorbei, wenn du neue Gesetze willst. Und wie gesagt: Es gibt selbst bei Alkohol eine lange Geschichte von Schönrederei. Strohrum z.B. ist offiziell nicht zum trinken, sondern zum einlegen gedacht. Reinen Alk kriegst du in Deutschland gar nicht im Supermarkt, sondern nur in der Apotheke.



> Und der Fortschritt und zumindest das Experiment zur Aufklärung einhergehend mit Steuereinahmen + evtl. weniger Kriminalität+ mehr Aufklärung im gesunden Maße versteht sich, sollte da erstmal gemacht werden ohne die typischen Hintergedanken, .... sagt der Kapitalismus, oder nicht?



Ich halte nicht viel von Kapitalismus, aber ja: Radikaler freier Markt kennt gar keine Einschränkungen. Für den Marktliberalen ist es ein Grundrecht, sind seinen goldenen Schuss Heroin im Spielwarenladen aus dem Schaufenster aussuchen und direkt vor der Tür setzen zu dürfen.


----------



## Albatros1 (1. April 2021)

D


----------



## seahawk (1. April 2021)

Der Fall Lina E.: Vorverurteilt
					

Lina E. soll Neonazis angegriffen haben und sitzt seit Monaten in U-Haft. Sie ist zur Galionsfigur eines vermeintlichen Terrorismus geworden.




					taz.de
				




Mal wieder auf dem rechten Auge blind und auf dem linken ist jede Aktivist*in eine Terrorrist*in.


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2021)

Ja, nee, ist klar ... Ein Mädel mit zwei Hämmern (Die Sicheln dazu hat man sicherlich nur noch nicht gefunden ...) muss ja Dreh- und Angelpunkt einer linksgrünversifften Terrorzelle sein, die es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, in geradezu gemeingefährlicher Weise arg- und wehrlose Neonazis anzugreifen.

Hätte sie sich mal lieber Schusswaffen und Sprengstoff  besorgt, ein Führerbild ins Wohnzimmer gehängt und dann und wann 'ne Zecke aufgeklatscht, dann müsste man sich wenigsten keine Sorgen über strukturierte PMK machen ...   

Versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn sie sich der Körperverletzung schuldig gemacht haben sollte, gehört das natürlich strafrechtlich verfolgt, egal wer das Ziel war. Aber "Terror"? - Da bahnt sich doch die nächste Strafverfolgungsposse an ...


----------



## Don-71 (2. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, nee, ist klar ... Ein Mädel mit zwei Hämmern (Die Sicheln dazu hat man sicherlich nur noch nicht gefunden ...) muss ja Dreh- und Angelpunkt einer linksgrünversifften Terrorzelle sein, die es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, in geradezu gemeingefährlicher Weise arg- und wehrlose Neonazis anzugreifen.
> 
> Hätte sie sich mal lieber Schusswaffen und Sprengstoff  besorgt, ein Führerbild ins Wohnzimmer gehängt und dann und wann 'ne Zecke aufgeklatscht, dann müsste man sich wenigsten keine Sorgen über strukturierte PMK machen ...
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn sie sich der Körperverletzung schuldig gemacht haben sollte, gehört das natürlich strafrechtlich verfolgt, egal wer das Ziel war. Aber "Terror"? - Da bahnt sich doch die nächste Strafverfolgungsposse an ...


Das kann ja alles sein und ich tendiere auch zu der Ansicht,
ABER
dann muss die arme Frau einen verdammt miesen Anwalt haben, denn die Bundesstaatsanwaltschaft muss so viel auf der Hand haben, das der Haftrichter zustimmt und ein Anwalt kann jeder Zeit einen neuen Haftprüfungstermin anberaumen. Man hat ja auch bei Kachelmann gesehen, dass das mit U-Haft nicht ewig gehen kann, wenn man keine Karten auf der Hand hat, denn die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim hält ihn auch noch heute für schuldig und wollte ihn unbedingt ans Kreuz nageln.
Man wandert nicht einfach so 5 Monate in U-Haft, dazu hat eine ausgebuffte Verteidigung viel zu viele Möglichkeiten, wenn es keine hieb und stichfesten Beweise gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2021)

Haftprüfung gibt es erst nach 6 Monaten.

Auch mal was zum lachen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AShVL24NF54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Fachkräftemangel beim BND


----------



## Don-71 (2. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Haftprüfung gibt es erst nach 6 Monaten.


Quatsch mit Soße, nur wenn sich nichts an den Vorwürfen und/oder Beweisen geändert hat!
Treten neue Erkenntnisse auf, kann der Anwalt sofort ein Haftprüfungstermin anberaumen lassen!


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2021)

Da muss der Anwalt aber erstmal neue Beweise finden.


----------



## Don-71 (2. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss der Anwalt aber erstmal neue Beweise finden.


Dem Mädel wird doch vorgeworfen Anführerin und Mitglied einer Terrorvereinigung zu sein, was ich auch nicht so richtig glauben kann. Und wenn das nicht zutrifft, sollte das doch in 5 Monaten mit Leumundszeugen oder ducrh die Szene zu beweisen sein, genauso wie die Beweise der Bundesstaatsanwaltschaft zu erschüttern, wenn das eben nicht stimmt.
Ist ihr Freund immer noch auf der Flucht oder hat der sich gestellt?


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss der Anwalt aber erstmal neue Beweise finden.


Jepp, das ist das Hauptproblem. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft aus dem vorliegenden Material erst einmal etwas (im guten wie im schlechten Wortsinne) konstruiert hat, ist das via besonderem Antrag schwer anzugehen. Eigentlich ist es fast unmöglich, vor Ablauf besagter sechs Monate die Lesart der Staatsanwaltschaft anzugreifen, wenn man nicht gerade belegen kann, dass die zwei Hämmer und die Perücke keinen Bezug zu dem haben, was der Beschuldigten vorgeworfen wurde.

Hier wurde aus dem Vorwurf des Übergriffs und Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung ein Paket geschnürt, bei dem Ermittlungsrichter lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Und das, wie nun einige behaupten, mit Absicht, weil das, was man tatsächlich nachweisen kann und muss, nicht für das gewünschte Trara genügt hätte.
Ob das wiederum stimmt, können wir hier nicht beurteilen, weil wir gar nicht wissen, was tatsächlich an (ggf. nichtkörperlichem) Beweismaterial und in welchem Kontext vorliegt.

Aber die Vorverurteilung und Wortwahl in einigen Medien ist tatsächlich heftig. Ich will nicht wissen, was die über mich schreiben würden, wenn ich in den Dunstkreis von Ermittlungen geriete und jemand mit negativer Voreinstellung bewerten würde, was ich so in meiner Wohnung "griffbereit" liegen habe.
In meinem Kleiderschrank im Flur steht so eine verdächtige Kiste mit Hämmern, Klebeband, diversen Messern und Sprühfarbe und eine Skimaske sowie Handschuhe sind im selben Schrank auch zu finden. Dass es eine Werkzeugkiste für meine handwerklichen Hobbys ist und ich zufällig auch mal Ski fahre, glaubt man mir normalerweise gerne - allerdings nur so lange, wie ich nicht als Extremist vormarkiert wurde.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2021)

Oder Einbrecher.


----------



## Albatros1 (4. April 2021)

Generell


----------



## RtZk (4. April 2021)

Die TAZ als Quelle anzuführen sagt auch wieder mal alles.
Bis in Deutschland ein Richter mal Untersuchungshaft in dieser Länge anordnet und sie nicht per Kaution rausdarf muss schon eine Menge vorliegen.
Nur weil sie jung, eine Frau und Student ist kann sie also nicht Anführer einer kriminellen Vereinigung sein? Lächerlich.
Schlechte Anwälte wird sie garantiert nicht haben, von ihren Genossen wird sie mit Sicherheit ausreichend unterstützt.


----------



## Albatros1 (4. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die TAZ


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2021)

Kaution gibt es in Deutschland eher nicht, wir sind nicht in den USA wo Kriminelle wie Trump frei herumlaufen weil sie einfach genug Geld haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die TAZ als Quelle anzuführen sagt auch wieder mal alles.
> [...]



Und jetzt haben wir nichtmal mehr die schöne Mauer, über die du die taz und alle ihre Leser wünschen kannst. Das Leben ist heutzutage echt nicht mehr einfach, so als Konservativer.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2021)

Zu Ostern war nun auch im Strafgesetzbuch etwas neues zu finden.





__





						Änderungen StGB vom 03.04.2021 durch Artikel 1 des Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Rechtsextremismus und der Hasskriminalität
					

Vergleich/Gegenüberstellung aller Änderungen StGB vom 03.04.2021 durch Artikel 1 des Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Rechtsextremismus und der Hasskriminalität



					www.buzer.de
				






			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/presseschau/p/2021-04-06-geimpfte-foederalismus-mensch/ schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Gesetz zur Bekämpfung von Rechtsextremismus und Hasskriminalität ist, wie _spiegel.de_ meldet, am 3. April in Kraft getreten. _beck-aktuell_ stellt den Inhalt der Neuregelung ausführlich vor. Unter anderem werden Bedrohungs- und Beleidigungstatbestände erweitert und verschärft sowie den sozialen Netzwerken bestimmte Meldepflichten auferlegt.



Die nächste Änderung wird auch schon wieder diskutiert:



> CDU/CSU und SPD planen einen § 192a im Strafgesetzbuch, der "verhetzende Beleidigungen" ahnden soll, so die _Di-taz (Christian Rath)_. Es geht dabei um verhetzende Emails oder Briefe, die an Einzelpersonen, Initiativen oder Verbände geschrieben werden, und die als individuell zugesandte Nachrichten bisher nicht als "Volksverhetzung" bestraft werden.
> 
> _Christian Rath (Di-taz)_ kritisiert in einem separaten Kommentar den Vorschlag der CDU/CSU, den neuen Straftatbestand auf Äußerungen zu Gruppen mit NS-Verfolgungsschicksal zu begrenzen. Damit würden Muslime aus dem Schutzbereich herausfallen. Doch das Strafrecht dürfe nicht nur die Opfer von gestern schützen, es müsse auch die Opfer von heute im Blick haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2021)

Da sind ja mal wieder einige hübsche Änderungen dabei...
- Antisemitismus ist nicht mehr rassistisch, sondern extra aufzuführen
- Beleidigungen sind auch dann strafbar, wenn sie nicht öffentlich und nicht in [geschlossener] Gesellschaft stattfinden = Gesinnungsstrafrecht im privaten.


----------



## Poulton (6. April 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Antisemitismus ist nicht mehr rassistisch, sondern extra aufzuführen


Ich sehe gerade nicht wo das Problem sein soll.


----------



## Albatros1 (6. April 2021)

.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bei einem Teil der Gesetze kann man erkennen wer sich machte und für wen.
> Kann man sich vorstellen, daß bis vor kurzem der Majestätsbeleidigungsparagraph noch existierte?


Ja, bis vor vier Jahren.
Und schon davor ewig nicht angewandt.
Und ohnehin nur anwendbar bei Beleidigung von Organen und Vertretern _ausländischer_ Staaten.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bürger in Uniform ist auch so ein Konstrukt. Denn "Bürger" sind sie in dem Sinne nicht.


Wusste gar nicht, dass Polizisten die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft ablegen. Man lernt nie aus ...


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2021)

Naja bei manchen scheint das innerlich der  Fall zu sein:








						Corona-Proteste: Ex-Polizist im Visier des Verfassungsschutzes
					

Der bayerische Verfassungsschutz beobachtet laut BR einen Münchener Polizisten im Ruhestand. Dieser zählt zu den "Querdenkern" und ruft auf Veranstaltungen regelmäßig Polizisten zum Widerstand auf. Von Sammy Khamis.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




In Sachsen muss nun der LKA-Chef gehen, während man in Hessen den Chefposten politisch besetzen will.








						Nach Munitionsaffäre: LKA-Chef und Abteilungsleiter gefeuert | MDR.DE
					

Nach dem Munitionsskandal beim Landeskriminalamt (LKA) Sachsen hatte die Führung der Behörde vor Ostern Konsequenzen angekündigt. Nun wurde bekannt, wer das LKA verlassen muss. Die Nachfolge steht bereits fest.




					www.mdr.de
				












						Politische Beamte: Bald politischer Gehorsam im HLKA?
					

In Hessen gibt es Bestrebungen, die Spitze des LKA künftig mit sogenannten politischen Beamten zu besetzen. Was genau bedeutet das?




					www.lto.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade nicht wo das Problem sein soll.



Zwei Punkte getrennt aufzulisten bedeutet für gewöhnlich, und erst recht im juristischen, dass man sie als getrennte Entitäten betrachtet. Deswegen sind "Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter" getrennt zu nennen, während die berühmte (angebliche) Lübcke-Ansprache "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe ***************" ein Affront ist. (Damals noch ohne Zensur - aber Bundespräsidenten darf man hier nicht frei zitieren - und bei allgemeiner Akzeptanz des Wortes als solches.)
Somit steht jetzt also sinngemäß in einem deutschen Gesetzt "Antisemitismus ist nicht rassistisch".
(Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt die vermutlich beabsichtigte alternative Lesart "antisemitische Rassisten finden wir ganz besonders erwähnenswerter, während Rassismus gegenüber allen nicht-Semiten ja eigentlich noch fast okay ist" keinen Deut besser finde.)


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2021)

Oder sich vielleicht einfach mal mit der Definition von Antisemitismus auseinandersetzen.








						What is antisemitism?
					

About the IHRA non-legally binding working definition of antisemitism  The IHRA is the only intergovernmental organization mandated to focus solely on Holocaust-related issues, so with evidence that the scourge of antisemitism is once again on the rise, we resolved to take a leading role in...




					www.holocaustremembrance.com
				











						International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Konsequent latent
					

Olaf Kistenmacher: Latente Judenfeindschaft zeigt sich in verschiedenen Formen




					jungle.world


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zwei Punkte getrennt aufzulisten bedeutet für gewöhnlich, und erst recht im juristischen, dass man sie als getrennte Entitäten betrachtet.


Nun klassischer Rassismus bezieht sich auf äußere Merkmale und/oder andere kulturelle Eigenheiten.
Wenn jemand seit 1500 Jahren in diesen Breitengraden heimisch ist (also Ahnen)  und sich nur durch die
Religion unterscheidet kann man das schwerlich als Rassismus bezeichnen, wenn es eine passendere Definition gibt.


----------



## seahawk (8. April 2021)

Hier ein sehr guter Artikel, wie latenter Rassismus den Kamp gegen die organisierte Kriminalität behindert:









						Organisierte Kriminalität: Deutsche Clans
					

Organisierte Kriminalität ist nicht arabisch oder türkisch und viel mehr als ein ethnisches, subkulturelles Phänomen. Sie ist global vernetzt.




					taz.de
				




und hier ein erschreckender Einblick in das Innenleben der "Sicherheitskräfte"





__





						»Mit gehöriger Geringschätzung« (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Dirk Laabs schlägt in seinem Buch »Staatsfeinde in Uniform« Alarm - adressiert an die Zivilgesellschaft, vor aber auch an die zur Abwehr umstürzlerischer Bestrebungen in der Bundeswehr und Polizei zuständigen Stellen.




					www.neues-deutschland.de


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2021)

Wäre mal spannend, was nach dem Brief aus dem Hauptmann geworden ist. Als Oberst  hätte ich den danach wohl von Afghanistan zu Fuß nach Hause geschickt.


----------



## Mahoy (8. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wäre mal spannend, was nach dem Brief aus dem Hauptmann geworden ist. Als Oberst  hätte ich den danach wohl von Afghanistan zu Fuß nach Hause geschickt.


Das ist bekannt. Der kam mit einem Verweis davon, obwohl sein Geschreibsel nicht nur eine klare rechtsideologische Haltung wiedergibt, sondern im Grunde bereits eine strafrechtlich relevante Drohung darstellt. Für Oberstleutnant Jürgen Rose hatte seine Haltung absurderweise viel stärkere disziplinarische Folgen.

Möglicherweise wurde damals der Keim für die heutigen Missstände gelegt.  Wenn das Gesocks erst einmal merkt, dass es damit durchkommt, macht es natürlich dummdreist weiter.

Ich frage mich manchmal, ob ich in meinem Wirkbereich nicht auch manchmal härter hätte durchgreifen können/müssen. Für manche dumme Bemerkung gab es von mir eine deutliche Kopfwäsche vor Ort.
Ich habe damals nur ein einziges Mal das Gefühl gehabt, ein Fehlverhalten auf dem Dienstweg hochschieben zu müssen, und weil das dann auch zu spürbaren disziplinarischen Maßnahmen für den Betreffenden führte, war ich recht überzeugt davon, dass die Selbstreinigung funktioniert.
Heute bin ich mir da überhaupt nicht mehr sicher ...


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der kam mit einem Verweis davon, obwohl sein Geschreibsel nicht nur eine klare rechtsideologische Haltung wiedergibt, sondern im Grunde bereits eine strafrechtlich relevante Drohung darstellt.



Ich meinte auch in Bezug darauf, wie er mit seinem Vorgesetzten umgeht. Gerade wo im militärischen eine klare Befehlshierarchie herrscht.

Scheint wohl schon über 10 Jahre her zu sein:








						"Es lebe das heilige Deutschland!"
					

Gibt es bei der Bundeswehr "Offiziere einer neuen Generation, die handeln werden, wenn es die Zeit erforderlich macht"?




					www.heise.de


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch in Bezug darauf, wie er mit seinem Vorgesetzten umgeht.


§23 WStG in Verbindung mit §29 WStG


Allgemein finde ich beide haben eine seltsame Haltung, aber die des Hauptmanns ist nicht nur seltsam sondern
gefährlich.


----------



## Mahoy (8. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Allgemein finde ich beide haben eine seltsame Haltung,


Na ja, die von OL Rose ist puristisch, was die ursprünglich definierten Aufgaben der Bundeswehr angeht und fällt noch innerhalb des auch in der Bundeswehr durchaus erlaubten (wenn auch manchmal wehrpolitisch nicht immer gewünschten) Meinungspluralität. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war er damals allerdings manchmal auch ziemlich polemisch.
Die eigentliche Schweinerei ist aber die Diskrepanz bei der Ahnung des jeweiligen Fehlverhaltens.

Randnotiz: Ich habe mich ebenfalls gegen die "Verteidigung Deutschlands am Hindukusch" (sic!) ausgesprochen, mich allerdings nicht ausgeklinkt.
Es steht zwar auch Soldaten zu, die Beschlüsse des Bundestags für bescheuert zu halten, jedoch nicht, ihnen zuwider zu handeln. Letzteres mag zwar manchmal als richtig und sinnvoll erscheinen, allerdings macht man die Büchse der Pandora auf, wenn das Militär sich nicht _grundsätzlich_ an parlamentarische Entscheidungen gebunden fühlt. Dann kann am Ende gegen alles gemeutert oder gar geputscht werden, was einem gerade nicht gefällt ...


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Na ja, die von OL Rose ist puristisch,


OTL und das hier ist keine Liste^^


Mahoy schrieb:


> was die ursprünglich definierten Aufgaben der Bundeswehr angeht und fällt noch innerhalb des auch in der Bundeswehr durchaus erlaubten (wenn auch manchmal wehrpolitisch nicht immer gewünschten) Meinungspluralität.


Ich sagte auch nur seltsam


----------



## Mahoy (9. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> OTL und das hier ist keine Liste^^


Das ist die offizielle Abkürzung für Oberstleutnant.
Oberstleuchtturm hingegen wird zur besseren Unterscheidung mit OL abgekürzt. Das ist im "AbKüVer Bw für den nonformellen Gebrauch durch Unteroffiziere und Mannschaften" unter zu überprüfender Abwesenheit des solcherart bezeichneten Dienstgradinhabers zwingend so vorgesehen. Zuwiderhandlung kann mit Ausschluss von Freirunden im Mannheim und/oder einem mittels Panzerband versiegelten Spind geahndet werden.

Diese Verordnung ist selbsterklärenderweise nicht Gegenstand der Offiziersausbildung.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2021)

Mit Sparanus hat die Luftwaffe ihren eigenen Oberst Klink.


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2021)

Für A15 mach ich das gerne auch


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2021)

Hier sieht man mal aus einem anderen Land, wie es nach dem "Tag X" weitergeht:









						Schockierende Berichte über Polizeigewalt in Myanmar
					

Sie verprügeln Sanitäter, feuern Gewehr-Salven in Privatwohnungen und erschießen Kinder. Die Brutalität der Sicherheitskräfte in Myanmar kennt offenbar gar keine Grenzen mehr. Von Holger Senzel.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man mal aus einem anderen Land, wie es nach dem "Tag X" weitergeht:


Eher nicht, die Herrschaft des Militärs war in der Vergangenheit nicht der Weg der Nazis und wird es in der Zukunft auch nicht sein.
Im Gegenteil, im dritten Reich war das Militär weniger unabhängig als die Bundeswehr heute.


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eher nicht, die Herrschaft des Militärs war in der Vergangenheit nicht der Weg der Nazis und wird es in der Zukunft auch nicht sein.
> Im Gegenteil, im dritten Reich war das Militär weniger unabhängig als die Bundeswehr heute.


Exakt. Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum die Anschläge auf Hitler aus dem militärischen Bereich kam.
Dasselbe hat man eigentlich bei allen vergleichbaren Regimes: Auch Stalin hat die Militär unter seine direkte politische Führung gestellt; das Politbüro hat das fortgeführt.
Das ist im Wesentlichen das Imperator-Prinzip: Der politische Führer ist auch Oberster Feldherr.

In den meisten modernen Ländern sieht es anders aus: Hier folgt das Militär parlamentarischen Entscheidungen - sogar dann, wenn diese "martialischer" sind als das, was das Militär selbst gerne hätte.
In den USA, wo der Präsident als Oberbefehlshaber eine Reihe von Militäreinsätzen am Kongress vorbei anordnen kann, hat letztes Jahr bekanntlich die militärische Führung klar gemacht, dass sie sich in den Führungswechsel nicht einmischen wird, egal was eventuell der scheidende Präsident in seinem Wahn anordnen sollte.

Kurz: Eine Militär-Junta, Warlords etc. füllen immer ein Machtvakuum. Der sicherste Weg, um das zu verhindern besteht darin, kein solches entstehen zu lassen (im Guten wie im Schlechten).


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2021)

Entsprechende Pläne für den "Tag X" gibt es bei den Rechtsextremisten vom KSK bei Nordkreuz etc. aber schon seit langem, was schließlich auch der Anfang dieses Themas hier war. 









						Rechtes Netzwerk in der Bundeswehr: Hannibals Schattenarmee
					

Er ist der Kopf eines bundesweiten Untergrundnetzwerkes – mit besten Verbindungen in deutsche Behörden.




					taz.de


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Entsprechende Pläne für den "Tag X" gibt es bei den Rechtsextremisten vom KSK bei Nordkreuz etc. aber schon seit langem, was schließlich auch der Anfang dieses Themas hier war.


Die spekulieren darauf, dass sich eine von ihnen vermutete "unzufrieden schweigende Mehrheit" ihrem Zwergenaufstand anschließt, während sie gleichzeitig überall herumheulen, wie sehr sie doch vom Mainstream (also der Mehrheitsmeinung) unterdrückt werden.

Der Plan könnte durchaus aufgehen, wenn es Deutschland irgendwann sehr, sehr schlecht gehen sollte und es - wie damals - genug Verzweifelte gibt, die einen Sündenbock brauchen und gleichzeitig nach jeden Strohhalm greifen. Bildung und Wohlstand sind die besten Mittel, um solche Pläne zu einem debilen Planspiel Ewiggestriger zum machen. 

Diese Gestalten nach und nach auszusortieren, schadet natürlich auch nicht, denn die haben im Dienst eines Staates, den sie insgeheim ablehnen, nun einmal nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. April 2021)

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Polizei die Corona Regeln auch nicht einhält. Die fahren mit zwei Mann in einem Auto und haben keine Masken auf. 

Naja für mich ist die Polizei eh ein Clown Verein.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Entsprechende Pläne für den "Tag X" gibt es bei den Rechtsextremisten vom KSK bei Nordkreuz etc. aber schon seit langem, was schließlich auch der Anfang dieses Themas hier war.


Du suchst trotzdem Zusammenhänge wo keine sind.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2021)

Wer sagt, dass dort keine Zusammenhänge sind?
Man kann manchmal etwas nur  finden, wenn man auch danach sucht. 

In MeckPom gingen die rechtsextremen Verbindungen bis zum Innenminister. 



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das die Polizei die Corona Regeln auch nicht einhält. Die fahren mit zwei Mann in einem Auto und haben keine Masken auf.



Da gibt es Ausnahmeregelungen.









						Dürfen Polizisten ohne Maske im Streifenwagen sitzen?
					

Roßtal/Fürth - Ein Leser wundert sich, nachdem ihm wiederholt Streifenbeamte ohne Maske auffielen: Stehen Polizisten als diejenigen, die die Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen kontrollieren, nicht selbst auch in der Pflicht, Mund-Nasen-Schutz zu tragen? Von der Polizei heißt es, grundsätzlich Ja. Aber es...




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In MeckPom gingen die rechtsextremen Verbindungen bis zum Innenminister.


Caffier hatte (legal) eine Schusswaffe bei einen Schießplatzbetreiber erworben, der Verbindungen zur Gruppe Nordkreuz hatte, was ihm zu diesem Zeitpunkt gar nicht bekannt war. Aus seinem hinterher sehr ungeschickten Umgang mit dem Thema eine inhaltliche Verbindung zum eigentlichen Netzwerk zu konstruieren, ist eine doch etwas zu weite Grätsche.

Das Einsickern endet m.M. an dem Punkt, an dem der Schießplatzbesitzer als guter Partner beim Schießtraining der Spezialkräfte der Polizei Meck-Pomm galt.
Das wiederum ist für Behörden auch irgendwie peinlich, muss aber noch nichts heißen: Als ich noch als Sportschütze aktiv war, ging ich fast ein Jahr zum Üben auf die Anlage eines Vereins, bis ich zufällig ein Gespräch mithörte, aus dem ich schließen musste, dass zumindest etliche Stammkunden dort _heftig_ rechtsdrehend sein müssen. Ich ging als Privatperson dahin, um zu trainieren, nicht um Bekanntschaften zu schließen. Spezialkräfte der Polizei haben anzunehmenderweise noch weniger Zeit, um dem Betreiber und/oder anderen dort verkehrenden Personen in den Kopf zu schauen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2021)

So mancher Großeinsatz bei Demos oder Fußballspielen könnte doch noch richtig teuer werden in Zukunft.









						BVerwG konkretisiert: Wann ist Ruhezeit Arbeitszeit?
					

G7-Gipfel 2015: Ein Polizeigroßeinsatz schafft es vor das BVerwG. Bekommt die Polizei Ausgleich in Freizeit oder Geld für ihre Stunden in der Ruhezeit?




					www.lto.de
				




Querdenken wird wohl demnächst im Ganzen als verfassungsfeindliche Vereinigung eingestuft.








						Verfassungsschutz kritisiert Umgang mit "Querdenker"-Demos
					

Thüringens Verfassungsschutz-Präsident Kramer hat den polizeilichen Umgang mit den Corona-Protesten als "Bankrotterklärung des staatlichen Sicherheitsmonopols" bezeichnet. Gegenüber Kontraste warnte er, die Brisanz werde nicht erkannt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



"Wir haben es mit einer Bestrebung zur Diffamierung und Delegitimierung der freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung und der Institutionen dieses Staats zu tun", sagte Kramer. Es gebe hinreichende Anhaltspunkte für eine verfassungsfeindliche Bestrebung.

-------

Updates vom 29.04.2021:








						Mehr Freizeitausgleich für Polizisten bei G7-Gipfel
					

Das BVerwG hat Polizisten für ihren Einsatz bei einem G7-Gipfel einen höheren Freizeitausgleich zugesprochen.




					www.lto.de
				












						Verfassungsschutz beobachtet Teile der "Querdenker"-Bewegung
					

Der Verfassungsschutz beobachtet nun auch bundesweit Personen und Gruppen in der "Querdenker"-Bewegung. Dafür wurde eine neue Kategorie geschaffen, bei der es um die "Delegitimierung des Staates" geht. Von M. Götschenberg.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2021)

Wobei ich das zugrundeliegende Urteile noch arg Arbeitnehmerunfreundlich finde. "Bereitschaftszeit ist Freizeit, wenn man sie frei gestalten kann"? Also in meiner Freizeit kann ich auch ohne Handy schwimmen gehen, eine Wanderung 3 Stunden vom nächsten zügigen Verkehrsmittel machen oder mich so zulaufen lassen, dass der Weg zur Wohnungstür eine 3-Stunden-Wanderung darstellt. Und bei den hier besprochenen Großeinsätzen sorgt schon allein die Einquartierung fern der Heimat dafür, dass keine reguläre Freizeit vorliegen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2021)

Ähnlich hatte es auch der EuGH bei einem Monteur auf einer Berghütte entschieden.









						EuGH: Rufbereitschaft kann Arbeitszeit sein
					

Ob Rufbereitschaft wie Arbeitszeit zu behandeln ist, hängt von den Freizeitmöglichkeiten in dieser Zeit ab. Die Vergütung sei damit noch nicht geklärt.




					www.lto.de
				




Auch das Anziehen der Uniform wurde vor kurzem höchstrichterlich beurteilt:









						BAG: Wer sich zuhause umzieht, bekommt kein Geld
					

Das BAG hat entschieden, dass die Umkleidezeit von Polizisten nur vergütet werden muss, wenn sie sich in den dienstlichen Räumen umziehen.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So mancher Großeinsatz bei Demos oder Fußballspielen könnte doch noch richtig teuer werden in Zukunft.


Ja nicht nur das, auch bei der Bundeswehr.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch das Anziehen der Uniform wurde vor kurzem höchstrichterlich beurteilt:


Das ist aber auch echt verständlich,  anziehen muss man sich so oder so. 
Außerdem hat man als Polizist und Soldat finanzielle Vorteile wenn man in Uniform reist.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man als Polizist und Soldat finanzielle Vorteile wenn man in Uniform reist.


Von hochinteressanten Einblicken in die Mentalität und Weltsicht von Mitreisenden ganz zu schweigen ...


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2021)

Auch der Innenminister rechnet nun mit einer bundesweiten Beobachtung von Querdenkern.








						Seehofer: Verfassungsschutzbeobachtung für 'Querdenker'
					

Bundesinnenminister Horst Seehofer (CSU) rechnet mit einer bundesweiten Beobachtung der Querdenker-Bewegung durch die Verfassungsschutzbehörden.




					www.lto.de
				




Unterdessen sollen Verstöße bei Coronademos endlich konsequent verfolgt werden.








						Gerichte bestätigen Verbote von "Querdenken"-Demos
					

In Dresden und Kempten bleiben die für heute geplanten Proteste gegen die Corona-Politik verboten. Derweil forderte Justizministerin Lambrecht von der Polizei, bei "Querdenken"-Demonstrationen hart einzugreifen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Corona-Protest in Stuttgart bleibt verboten
					

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat zwei Eilanträge von Gegnern der Corona-Politik abgelehnt. Damit bleibt eine Demo in Stuttgart verboten. Auch in anderen Städten wurden "Querdenken"-Veranstaltungen untersagt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Zum Fall Assange:








						UNO-Berichterstatter: Assange systematisch gefoltert
					

Laut UN-Folterberichterstatter wurde Wikileaks-Gründer Assange systematisch psychisch gefoltert. Einzelheiten hat er jetzt in einem Buch veröffentlicht.




					www.lto.de
				



Da wundert man sich, dass da nicht schon lange der EMGR eingegriffen und die Freilassung gefordert hat.


----------



## Albatros1 (17. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> A


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Von hochinteressanten Einblicken in die Mentalität und Weltsicht von Mitreisenden ganz zu schweigen ...


Liebe alte Omi:
"Sie tragen die falschen Farben"

"Wie bitte"
Zeigt auf meinen Oberarm
"Da muss Schwarz Weit Rot hin"

Wusste gar nicht was ich sagen sollte

Einmal gab es auch einen Hitlergruß, aber ich glaube einfach, dass es daran lag, dass die an Karneval komplett voll waren.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2021)

Wer sowas macht, macht das aus rechtsextremer Überzeugung. Der Alkohol senkt da höchstens die Hemmschwelle diese in strafbarer Weise auch in der Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2021)

Ich glaube kaum, dass ein echter Nazi sich während er sowas macht halb kaputt macht.
Klar, liegt nicht nur am Alkohol, aber ne Ideologie will ich da nicht unterstellen. Waren einfach nur bescheuert.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2021)

Die liebe Omi dürfte auf alle Fälle ein gefestigtes Weltbild haben und wohl eher kein demokrtisches.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2021)

Jap die schon, aber so ein paar besoffene Jugendliche kannst du mal anschreien.
Ne alte Omi die sowas relativ leise gesagt hat nicht. Kommt nicht gut.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Einmal gab es auch einen Hitlergruß, aber ich glaube einfach, dass es daran lag, dass die an Karneval komplett voll waren.


Mich hat nur mal einen Truppe Punks wegen der Uniform angemacht, die anzunehmenderweise auch nicht ganz nüchtern waren. Aber nachdem ich ganz entspannt blieb, binnen Sekunden mit deren Hund auf Kuschelkurs war (Die Viecher mögen mich einfach und das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit ...) und breit grinsend darauf hingewiesen habe, dass sie ja auch alle gleich angezogen wären, haben wir total entspannt herumgeulkt und uns irgendwann über Musik unterhalten.
Das gab bestimmt ein lustiges Bild. Schade, dass so wenig Leute auf der Straße waren.

Von Glatzen gab's hauptsächlich böse Blicke. Die mögen uns halt nicht so gerne, wie in politisch stramm links eingestellten Kreisen vermutet wird. Vielleicht aber auch nur, weil man mit "Blut und Ehre"-Tätowierungen am Kopf sowieso wegen Geistesschwäche ausgemustert wird. 

Leider kann ich auch das Klischee nicht bestätigen, dass die Mädels auf Männer in Uniform abfahren. Zumindest nicht auf meine. Du hast im Fliegerblau vielleicht bessere Chancen, @Sparanus.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2021)

Organisierte Kriminalität: Lagebericht der StA Berlin
					

StA Berlin zur organisierten Kriminalität: Weniger Taten aus dem Rockermillieu, häufiger Clan-Kriminalität und Ausbeutung von ausländischen Arbeitskräften.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Mahoy (19. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wehe, man will da einfach nur mit den Fahrrad vorbei ...


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2021)

Wobei das Bild schon ein paar Wochen alt ist. 

Ramelow hatte das schon am 21.03.2021 gewittert. Stammt von der Demo in Kassel




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1373529896429969416

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Polizei und Corona-Demos: Ein Herz für Querdenker?*




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



geschrieben von einem Polizisten ( https://insight-polizei.de/ )

Interessanterweise gibt es unter dem Tweet von Ramelow Kommentare, dass der Polizist der die Radfahrerin vom Rad gezerrt hat, angeblich von der Polizei aus Thüringen kommt.

Weiteres:




__





						Die Grenzen der Gewalt – INSIGHT POLIZEI
					






					insight-polizei.de
				





Edit:

Auch bei einer Auslandseinheit des Bundeskriminalamtes ist nun eine Chatgruppe mit rassistischen Kommentaren aufgedeckt worden. Außerdem soll die Dokumentation von Munition unsauber geführt worden sein.
Der BKA-Präsident Münch hat nach Hinweisen persönlich Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft erstattet und das LKA Berlin ermittelt nun.









						BKA: Ermittlungen wegen rassistischer Chat-Nachrichten
					

Das BKA ermittelt gegen eine Gruppe von Personenschützern wegen Rassismus- und Sexismus-Vorwürfen. Auch verschwundene Munition und Kontakte zu Sicherheitsfirmen werden untersucht. Von Florian Flade und Georg Mascolo.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Ermittlungen gegen Personenschützer: Rechte Chats auch beim BKA
					

Beim BKA wird gegen Personenschützer wegen rechter Ausfälle ermittelt. Der BKA-Chef verspricht Konsequenzen, der Innenausschuss eine Sondersitzung.




					taz.de
				




Bei jemandem der mit einem Hitlergruß "cool wirken" will (siehe Tagesschau), ist wohl der Wertekompass ziemlich verrutscht. Mindestens aber wird wohl eine längere Nachhilfe in Geschichte fällig.

Die Pressemitteilung des BKA zu den Vorfällen:




__





						Listenseite für Pressemitteilungen 2021 - Aufklärung von Hinweisen auf individuelles Fehlverhalten
					






					www.bka.de
				




Update 22.04.2021:








						BKA-Personenschützer: Auflösung der Einheit stand im Raum
					

Die Justiz ermittelt wegen Bedrohung und Rechtsextremismus gegen mehrere Personenschützer des Bundeskriminalamts. Laut BKA-Chef Münch hat es schon früh Hinweise auf Fehlverhalten in der Gruppe gegeben. Von Florian Flade.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2021)

Mal wieder was aus der Bundeswehr:









						Deutschlandfahne auf Kreta gehisst: Soldat entlassen
					

Das VG Gießen hat die Klage eines ehemaligen Bundeswehrsoldaten gegen seine Entlassung wegen des Hissens einer deutschen Flagge auf Kreta abgewiesen.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Typische Suff Aktion. 
Bemerke: Es war die aktuelle Fahne


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Typische Suff Aktion.


Flagge beschaffen und austauschen ist aber schon ein recht strukturierter Vorgang. Im "Ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich tue und was für Konsequenzen das hat"-Vollsuff kriegt man das nicht mehr hin. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bemerke: Es war die aktuelle Fahne


Der Flaggenwechsel ist halt ein formaler Akt, den man zwar auch aus Jux und Tollerei nachstellen kann, der aber in dieser Richtung von Soldaten ausgeführt dennoch ein unschönes Geschmäckle hat. Die Entlassung halte ich in dem Fall für durchaus gerechtfertigt.

Den Griechen wiederum dürfte es ziemlich egal sein, ob das Deutsche Kaiserreich, die Weimarer Republik, das sogenannte Dritte Reich oder die Bundesrepublik formal die Besitzübernahme der Insel darstellt. Es wäre natürlich spaßiger gewesen, hätten griechische Soldaten in Sektlaune die Übeltäter gestellt, deren Kapitulation entgegengenommen und Kreta somit heldenhaft zurückerobert.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Flagge beschaffen und austauschen ist aber schon ein recht strukturierter Vorgang. Im "Ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich tue und was für Konsequenzen das hat"-Vollsuff kriegt man das nicht mehr hin.


Steht leider nicht dabei welche Dienstgrade es waren 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Entlassung halte ich in dem Fall für durchaus gerechtfertigt.


Ich wäre drunter geblieben, sofern nichts anderes in der Vergangenheit vorlag.
Dumme Aktion, aber wenn ein OSG wieder als G rumlaufen darf ist das Strafe genug (was ja mit finanziellen Einbußen einhergeht). Wenn es Schwarz, Weiß, Rot gewesen wäre, wäre es eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2021)

So sind nun die finanziellen Einbußen auch gegeben, und zwar 100%.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was aus der Bundeswehr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stellt sich noch die Frage, was ist übler:
- Ein Soldat, der 0 Peilung von deutscher Kriegsgeschichte hat?
- Ein Soldat, der 0 Peilung von der Bedeutung des setzens einer Nationalflagge hat?
- Ein Soldat, für den es Symbole nur "an dieser Stelle und in dieser Form vollkommen okay" und in "verboten" gibt?
- Ein Soldat, der glaubt, dass es ihn nichts angeht, wenn ein andere Soldat neben ihm gegen sämtliche Dienstvorschriften verstößt?

Soviel, wie bei der Knallerbse auf einmal im argen liegt, lässt schon eine Überprüfung seiner Ausbildung angemessen erscheinen. Da muss ja ein halbes Dutzend mal was vergessen oder versäumt danach der Mangel auch noch mehrfach übersehen worden sein.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soviel, wie bei der Knallerbse auf einmal im argen liegt, lässt schon eine Überprüfung seiner Ausbildung angemessen erscheinen.


Die Härte der Strafen ist teilweise vom Dienstgrad abhängig. 
Wenn ein Mannschafter das macht, der ggf keinen Schulabschluss hat wird es weniger hart bestraft wenn
das ein Stabsoffizier macht.


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Typische Suff Aktion.


Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung? 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht auf meine. Du hast im Fliegerblau vielleicht bessere Chancen, @Sparanus.


7:58 bis 8:08


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2021)

Mal sehen, was aus den Rechtsextremen beim BKA wird. Da ist auch mindestens die Entlassung fällig.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung?


Nein, es gibt aber keine rationalen Gründe das zu tun.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2021)

Es gibt selten rationale Gründe für Straftaten. 
Trotzdem werden die wenigsten im Suff begangen. Und das müsste selbst auf Gewaltdelikte zutreffen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt selten rationale Gründe für Straftaten.


Dazu will ich aber mal Quellen sehen, die so eine Annahme stützen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dazu will ich aber mal Quellen sehen, die so eine Annahme stützen.



Was soll denn dagegen sprechen?
Gerne auch mit konkreten Beispielen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was soll denn dagegen sprechen?


Du stellst eine Behauptung auf, keine Vermutung, sondern eine Behauptung.
Ich will ja keinen Beweis, nur etwas was deine Behauptung stützt.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2021)

Alleine die Strafandrohung sollte in vielen Fällen schon gegen das Begehen der Straftat sprechen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Also ist ein Diebstahl irrational weil man bestraft werden kann?


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2021)

Eher weil die wenigsten Diebe über die Folgen nachdenken.

Wobei sich auch mancher Richter über das Gesetz - an das er laut Verfassung gebunden ist - hinwegsetzt.








						Entscheidungen zu Masken an Schulen: Juristen fassungslos
					

Erneut hat eine Richterin versucht, die Maskenpflicht für Schüler mit einem Paragraphen zu kippen, der Kinder vor Gewalt in der Familie schützen soll. Experten befürchten einen Missbrauch des Familienrechts. Von C. Kehlbach und H. Schmidt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Sinnvollerweise greift da die Politik ein, indem im Gesetz über einen zusätzlichen Satz explizit klar gestellt wird, dass mit "Dritte" ausschließlich Privatpersonen gemeint sind. Öffentliche Einrichtungen und Verwaltungen fallen somit nicht darunter.

Update:
Nun ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft und es gab schon Durchsuchungen.








						Nach umstrittenem Beschluss zur Maskenpflicht: Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen Richter am Amtsgericht Weimar | MDR.DE
					

Nach dem umstrittenen Beschluss eines Weimarer Amtsrichters zur Maskenpflicht an zwei Schulen hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Erfurt die Ermittlungen aufgenommen. Büro und Wohnung wurden durchsucht, das Handy sichergestellt.




					www.mdr.de
				











						Durchsuchung beim Familienrichter
					

Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat u.a. das Dienstzimmer des Familienrichters am AG Weimar durchsucht. Er hatte die Maskenpflicht an einer Schule aufgehoben.




					www.lto.de
				




Bei der StA Erfurt ist der Richter nun ein Beschuldigter. Es bestehe der Anfangsverdacht, "dass er sich bei dieser Entscheidung einer Beugung des Rechts schuldig gemacht hat, indem er sich bewusst und in schwerwiegender Weise von Recht und Gesetz entfernt hat, seine Entscheidung also von den gesetzlichen Vorschriften nicht mehr getragen wird, so dass sie willkürlich erscheint".

Update2:

Bei zwei Themen (BVerwG zu Ruhezeit / Beobachtung von Querdenken) hat sich die Woche was getan.
Ich habe hier den Beitrag mal ergänzt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...cherheitskraefte.524018/page-78#post-10725072


----------



## -ElCritico- (2. Mai 2021)

Gestern durften sie im Namen der "Gerechtigkeit" wieder ihren Kopf hinhalten, sich demütigen und verletzen lassen. Es herrscht mangelnder Respekt ihnen gegenüber. Egal, was sich die Gruppierungen als Feindbilder ausdenken, sind Sicherheitskräfte Menschen wie du und ich. Ich habe kein Verständnis für direkte Angriffe auf Polizisten, egal für welchen "guten Zweck".
Wenn ich mir anschaue, was wöchentlich in Idiocracy... ich meine Amerika abgeht, dann meckern wir schon auf sehr hohem Niveau ( Moorhuhn-US-polizisten, die martialisch in 6 Monaten ausgebildet werden).


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Gestern durften sie im Namen der "Gerechtigkeit" wieder ihren Kopf hinhalten, sich demütigen und verletzen lassen.


Die heutige Polizei zahlt leider als Ganzes den Preis dafür, sich lange Jahre sehr einseitig als Knüppelgarde hergegeben zu haben - und natürlich dafür, dass diese Mentalität bis heute bei einigen Beamten zu finden ist.
Das mal mehr, mal weniger auffällige Wegsehen beim oder gar Sympathisieren mit dem rechten Spektrum sorgt auch nicht gerade dafür, dass im linken Spektrum sonderlich viel Vertrauen entsteht.
Respekt ist keine Einbahnstraße.

Und dann ist noch zu berücksichtigen, dass unter den Randalierern auch immer noch genug sind, die gar keine politische Agenda haben. Reine Hooligans, die alle (nicht nur politische) Massenveranstaltungen nutzen, um Krawall zu machen und sich ihren Kick zu verschaffen.

Insgesamt ist die Bilanz auch gar nicht so übel. Selbst in Berlin, wo sich dieses Jahr der größte Krawall herrschte, ist das Fazit der Polizei, dass sich die große Mehrheit der Demonstrierenden sowohl an die allgemeinen Regeln als auch die speziellen Maßnahmen gehalten hätten. Randale gab es wieder einmal durch die üblichen Verdächtigen in den einschlägig bekannten Arealen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (2. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die heutige Polizei zahlt leider als Ganzes den Preis dafür, sich lange Jahre sehr einseitig als Knüppelgarde hergegeben zu haben - und natürlich dafür, dass diese Mentalität bis heute bei einigen Beamten zu finden ist.
> Das mal mehr, mal weniger auffällige Wegsehen beim oder gar Sympathisieren mit dem rechten Spektrum sorgt auch nicht gerade dafür, dass im linken Spektrum sonderlich viel Vertrauen entsteht.
> Respekt ist keine Einbahnstraße.
> 
> ...


Ich erkenne Doppelmoral hier. Es gibt einige, wenige Polizisten, die dem rechten Spektrum zugehören. Das rechtfertigt aber nicht den fehlenden Respekt gegenüber allen Polizisten. Genauso gibt es gewaltbereite Extremisten, ob im linken oder rechten Spektrum (die Rechten eindeutig gefährlicher). Der Unterschied ist, dass ein Polizist am Wochende sich nicht extra auf den Weg macht, um jemanden zu verletzen oder zu verprügeln. Außerdem agieren die Polizisten im Rahmen des Gesetzes, haben keine Wahl, ob sie bei der Demo da sind oder nicht, sie sind Angestelle der Exekutive. Sie gehen nicht aus Spaß dorthin, haben Familien und Kinder gegebenfalls ( die Mehrheit, schwarze Schafe gibt es überall). Das minsdeste, was ich von den Veranstaltern erwarte, ist, dass sie die Gewalt ausdrücklich verurteilen. Stattdessen kommt kein Pieps mit relativierenden "war doch nicht so schlimm wie letztes Mal" daher. Der Status quo ist schon schlecht. Ich komme aus Hamburg, G20 hat mir die Augen weit geöffnet.
Was den rechten Spektrum angeht, interessiert mich die Aufklärung des NSU-Prozesses viel mehr. Da wurde wirklich viel unter den Tisch gekehrt.
Allgemein benötigt man gegenseites Vertauen und Respekt. Es stimmt schon, dass die beiden Seiten aufeinander zugehen müssen, perfekt wird es aber nie sein, da es in beiden Lagern immer schwarze Schafe geben wird. Eine Kuschelpolizei ist genauso ungeeignet wie Prügelknaben als Polizisten. Zur Info, wir driften bereits zu sehr Richtung Kuschelpolizei..


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2021)

Frontal21 hat letzten Dienstag über sexuellen Missbrauch durch Polizeibeamte während einer Wohnungsdurchsuchung berichtet.








						Machtmissbrauch durch Polizeibeamte
					

Bei Kontrolle ausgeliefert




					www.zdf.de
				




Urteil:








						Landgericht Erfurt: Zwei Polizisten wegen schweren sexuellen Missbrauchs verurteilt | MDR.DE
					

Zwei Polizisten von der Polizei in Gotha sind vom Erfurter Landgericht wegen schweren sexuellen Missbrauchs einer Frau im Dienst zu zwei Jahren und drei Monaten Haft verurteilt worden.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2021)

Nach sechs Jahren hat es der Verfassungsschutz in Sachsen nun endlich geschafft Pegida als rechtsextremistisch einzustufen und zu beobachten.









						Landesverfassungsschutz stuft Pegida als extremistisch ein | MDR.DE
					

Die Pegida-Bewegung hetzt seit Jahren in Dresden gegen Ausländer und Andersdenkende. Auch für Rechtsterroristen hat die Bewegung den Boden bereitet. Jetzt nimmt sie der Verfassungsschutz ins Visier.




					www.mdr.de
				












						Analyse: Sachsen als Sehnsuchtsort für Rechtsextremisten | MDR.DE
					

In der kostenlosen Broschüre "Sachsen rechts unten" analysiert der Verein Kulturbüro Sachsen die Nutzung von mehr als 80 Immobilien im Freistaat durch Rechtsextremisten. Im Fokus stehen sogenannte "Völkische Siedler".




					www.mdr.de
				




Edit:

Der EuGH hat entschieden das Deutschland einen Rechtsbehelf für Klagen gegen Interpolfahndungen benötigt.








						EuGH zu Interpol Red Notice
					

Deutschland muss einen Rechtsbehelf schaffen, mit dem festgestellt werden kann, dass das Verbot der Doppelbestrafung greift, so der EuGH.




					www.lto.de
				






			
				LTO.de schrieb:
			
		

> Würden Sie verreisen, wenn eine Interpol Red Notice gegen Sie vorliegt? Vermutlich nicht, denn sehr wahrscheinlich würde man Sie am Flughafen oder im Transitbereich erstmal festnehmen. Mit einer Red Notice kann ein Staat die übrigen Interpol-Mitglieder auffordern, eine gesuchte Person festzunehmen und eine Auslieferung zu prüfen.
> 
> [...]



Dagegen hatte nun ein älterer Mann vor dem VG Wiesbaden geklagt, dessen Strafverfahren in Deutschland schon vor 10 Jahren (gegen Geldauflage) eingestellt worden war, gegen den aber trotzdem noch ein internationaler Haftbefehl aus den USA vorlag.
Das VG Wiesbaden legte den Fall dem EuGH vor, der eine Grundsatzentscheidung getroffen hat.

Die Mitgliedstaaten müssen sicherstellen, dass Rechtsbehelfe zur Verfügung stehen, mit denen die betroffenen Personen eine rechtskräftige gerichtliche Entscheidung, dass das Verbot der Doppelbestrafung greift, erwirken können.

---------------------------

In Deutschland sind auch neue Straftatbestände auf den Weg gebracht:








						Kabinett: Neue Straftatbestände und neues Klimagesetz
					

Das Kabinett billigte die neuen Straftatbestände der Anleitung zum Kindesmissbrauch und der verhetzenden Beleidigung. Zudem ging es um Klimaschutz.




					www.lto.de
				




Außerdem ist mal wieder eine Rechtsextreme Chatgruppe aufgeflogen, sowie Waffen gefunden worden:








						Weitere Razzien nach Waffenfund bei Bundeswehr-Soldaten
					

Im Februar wurden illegale Waffen, Munition und Sprengstoff bei einem Bundeswehrsoldaten in Hessen gefunden. Nun gab es weitere Durchsuchungen. Die Ermittler prüfen, ob es ein Netzwerk gibt. Von Florian Flade.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Bundeswehr: Offenbar rechtsextreme Chat-Gruppe aufgedeckt
					

Sicherheitsbehörden haben laut "Spiegel" eine Bundeswehr-Gruppe aufgedeckt, die in Chats Hitler-Bilder und Nazi-Symbole geteilt haben soll. Zudem wollten sich die Soldaten wohl auch illegal Waffen besorgen. Es gab Durchsuchungen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





*17.05.2021 - Edit2:*
Die Berliner Justiz ermittelt wegen Verrat von Dienstgeheimnissen, durch die der Rechtsextremist Hildmann von seinem Haftbefehl erfahren hat.









						Fall Hildmann: Staatsanwaltschaft sucht nach "Maulwurf"
					

Im Februar wurde ein Haftbefehl gegen Attila Hildmann ausgestellt. Der Extremist hat davon offenbar noch vor der Staatsanwaltschaft erfahren. Seitdem wird der Maulwurf gesucht. Von Florian Flade.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Um Fälle verfassungsfeindlicher Richter, wie den rechtsextremen Richter Maier aus Dresden, der für die AfD im Bundestag sitzt künftig zu verhindern, ist in manchen Bundesländern nun eine Überprüfung von Bewerbern durch den Verfassungsschutz geplant.








						Wie die Justiz gegen Verfassungsfeinde aufrüstet
					

Wer Richter werden will, den überprüft der Verfassungsschutz - Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hat ein neues Gesetz gegen Extremisten in der Justiz verabschiedet.




					www.lto.de


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2021)

Alles Einzelfälle









						„Querdenker“ bei der Polizei: Schutzmann träumt vom Umsturz
					

Gegen Kriminalhauptkommissar Michael Fritsch wird disziplinarisch ermittelt. Er spekuliert auf das Ende der alten Ordnung.




					taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Info.
Hier ist noch so ein Fall von Terrorismus durch Reichsbürger.








						Radikalisierung einer Bewegung: Der Staat als Endgegner
					

Teile der sogenannten Corona-Protestbewegung sind längst gewaltbereit. Hat ein Mann aus Franken einen Anschlag auf eine ICE-Strecke verübt?




					taz.de
				




Das Thema ist hier leider in der letzten Zeit etwas eingeschlafen, obwohl es immer wieder aktuelle oder auch ältere Fälle mit neuen Wendungen gibt.









						Foltervorwürfe: Juristischer Erfolg für YouTuber Hajib
					

Der YouTuber Hajib sorgt mit kritischen Videos gegen Marokko für diplomatische Verwicklungen. Eine Entscheidung des Berliner Verfassungsgerichtshofs zu seinen Gunsten könnte den Konflikt noch weiter anheizen. Von Marcel Kolvenbach und Ahmet Senyurt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




*Wichtiges Update:*

Aktuell wird nach einem schwer bewaffneten Rechtsextremisten gefahndet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						Belgien fahndet nach dem rechtsextremen Soldaten Conings
					

In Belgien suchen die Sicherheitskräfte nach einem rechtsextremen Soldaten, der Vertreter des Staates und einen bekannten Virologen bedroht. Der Schwerbewaffnete hat auch Unterstützer. Von Stephan Ueberbach.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juni 2021)

Da es hier besser reinpasst:



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wobei wir deutsche uns da auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen sollten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei da ja auch nur auf eine andere Quelle verwiesen wird. Hier ist der ganze Artikel:








						Staatsanwaltschaft ließ homophobe Polizeischläger heimlich laufen
					

Sven W. wurde 2016 am Rande des Cologne Pride von Polizisten geschlagen und gedemütigt. Zweimal mahnten Richter eine Verfolgung der Täter an – doch die kamen nun mit einer Verfahrenseinstellung davon. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				












						Heimlich eingestellt: Wie gewalttätige Polizisten vor Strafverfahren geschützt wurden
					

Drei Jahre lang wurde ein junger Mann von der Staatsanwaltschaft durch alle Gerichtsinstanzen angeklagt, weil er Widerstand gegen Polizisten geleistet habe. In Wirklichkeit hatten die Beamten ihn schwer misshandelt und dann angezeigt. Der Fall hat in der Öffentlichkeit für Aufsehen gesorgt. Nun...




					www1.wdr.de
				




Die Gesinnung der Beamten merkt man schon an solchen Sprüchen:


> Der Schläger soll dies mit "Das brauchst du doch, du Schwuchtel" kommentiert haben.


Dazu hat die aktuelle Rechtssprechung auch eine ganz klare Meinung.








						AG Frankfurt: 'Schwuchtel' ist immer eine Beleidigung
					

Wer jemand anderen als 'Schwuchtel' bezeichnet, macht sich strafbar, denn der Begriff stelle eine sog. Formalbeleidigung dar, so das AG Frankfurt.




					www.lto.de
				




Wobei bei einer Verfahrenseinstellung im Gegensatz zu einem Freispruch das  Verfahren jederzeit wieder aufgenommen werden kann.
Und gegen die Oberstaatsanwältin wäre wohl eine Anzeige wegen "Strafvereitelung im Amt" nach § 258a StGB fällig.
Ggf. auch wegen "Verfolgung Unschuldiger" nach § 344 StGB, aber da könnte es mit der Beweislage schwierig werden, da es ja Aufgabe der Staatsanwaltschaft ist, Straftaten zu verfolgen und anzuklagen.
Zumindest nach dem Urteil des LG hätte der OStAin klar sein müssen, dass sie offensichtlich den Falschen anklagt.

Edit:
Interessanterweise lässt sich bei der Polizei NRW das Formular zur Onlinestrafanzeige auch bearbeiten und abschicken ohne eigene persönliche Daten anzugeben. Es wird nicht verlangt da was einzutragen.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das ein technischer Fehler ist (habe JS aus), oder ob das so gewollt ist.



Spoiler: Persönliche Meinung



Wenn das Formular viele entdecken und da so auf diesen einmaligen Fall aufmerksam machen, kann zumindest ein öffentliches Interesse nicht mehr bestritten werden. 
Ich weiß, eigentlich soll man solche Seiten nicht unnötig nutzen, aber in diesem brisanten Fall wäre es wohl mal angebracht eine Ausnahme zu machen.





__





						Polizei Nordrhein-Westfalen | Portal für Onlineanzeigen und Hinweise
					






					service.polizei.nrw.de
				







*Update vom 17.06.2021:*
Mittlerweile greift die Politik beim Schmerzensgeldprozess ein.








						Polizeigewalt gegen CSD-Teilnehmer: Reul will großzügiges Schmerzensgeld
					

Ein junger Mann, der am Rande des CSD 2016 in Köln Opfer von Polizeigewalt wurde, klagt jetzt auf Schmerzensgeld. Innenminister Reul äußerte sich zum Fall im Innenausschuss.




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2021)

Polizei-Skandal: Innenminister Beuth löst SEK Frankfurt auf
					

Innenminister Peter Beuth (CDU) hat angekündigt, das Spezialeinsatzkommando des Frankfurter Polizeipräsidiums aufzulösen. Grund ist der Verdacht gegen mehrere Beamte, in rechtsextremen Chatgruppen gewesen zu sein. Ein Expertenstab soll die Einheit neu strukturieren.




					www.hessenschau.de
				





*Update vom 16.06.2021:*
Mittlerweile stehen um die 50 aktive Polizisten allein in Hessen im Verdacht sich in rechtsextremistischen Chats beteiligt zu haben.









						49 aktive Polizisten an rechten Chats beteiligt
					

In den Skandal um rechte Chats bei der hessischen Polizei sind mehr Beamte verwickelt als zunächst vermutet. Innenminister Beuth sprach im Landtag von 49 aktiven Polizisten. Diese seien nicht nur vom SEK Frankfurt.




					www.hessenschau.de
				












						Rechtsextremismus bei der Polizei: "Es ist ein männliches Problem"
					

Beim Thema Rechtsextremismus innerhalb der Polizei gehe niemand mehr von Einzelfällen aus, sagt Polizeiwissenschaftler Behr im Interview mit tagesschau.de. Und er erklärt, warum Männerbünde meist das Problem sind.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Also braucht es mehr Frauen im SEK?

Vor allem fehlen in den meisten Bundesländern immer noch Beschwerdestellen oder Beauftragte für Rechtsextremismus oder Whistleblower-Einrichtungen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

DKK... 

NIEMAND BRAUCHT DICH ALS NEWSTICKER


Wenn du was zu sagen hast her damit, aber du bist wie ein alter Sammler der Artikel aus Zeitungen ausschneidet und in seine Ordner klebt.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> DKK...
> 
> NIEMAND BRAUCHT DICH ALS NEWSTICKER
> 
> ...


Dito, ohne persönlichen Diskussionsstandpunkt, auf den man eingehen kann, ist das nichts weiter als rumgespame...


----------



## seahawk (11. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Polizei-Skandal: Innenminister Beuth löst SEK Frankfurt auf
> 
> 
> Innenminister Peter Beuth (CDU) hat angekündigt, das Spezialeinsatzkommando des Frankfurter Polizeipräsidiums aufzulösen. Grund ist der Verdacht gegen mehrere Beamte, in rechtsextremen Chatgruppen gewesen zu sein. Ein Expertenstab soll die Einheit neu strukturieren.
> ...


#defundthepolice


----------



## Amigo (11. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> *Hier ist noch so ein Fall von Terrorismus durch Reichsbürger.*


Und wie immer, pures Framing... so kennt man ihn.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> NIEMAND BRAUCHT DICH ALS NEWSTICKER



Wenn es dich nicht interessiert was so passiert, kannst du es ja ignorieren. Andere interessiert es aber.

Ansonsten sollte die Diskussion wieder um die Sache gehen, also wie man rechtes Gedankengut frühzeitig in der erkennt und nicht nur in der Polizei, sondern allgemein in der demokratischen Gesellschaft durch z.B. politische Bildung verhindert.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es dich nicht interessiert was so passiert, kannst du es ja ignorieren. Andere interessiert es aber.


Und sowas war mal Moderator, da ist es wirklich besser das er keiner mehr ist...

Niemand will sich in einem Diskussionsthread zwischendrin durch Seitenweise Posts mit only Links klicken, um der Diskussion folgen zu können!
Wenn du solche Artikel / Beiträge sammeln willst mach deinen eigenen Thread im Stil des "Das sollte man gesehen haben" Threads auf, wo du und andere das sammeln kannst, aber hör auf hier den Thread für dein verdammtes Link gespame zu misbrauchen!


----------



## seahawk (11. Juni 2021)

Sehr guter Artikel über die Probleme in der Polizei und warum das Ungleichgewicht in der Macht zwischen Polizei und Bürger*innen umgekehrt werden muss.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Andere interessiert es aber.


Ja ganz offensichtlich hat sich hier aber noch keiner gemeldet.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Andere interessiert es aber.


Genau. Mich interessiert das und daher lese ich die Artikel, auch wenn ich sie hier nicht kommentiere.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja ganz offensichtlich hat sich hier aber noch keiner gemeldet.


Muss man das denn immer machen?


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2021)

Wenn es dich interessiert siehst du sowas aber auch wenn du mal ne Newsseite öffnest. 
Sowas hier ist Spam.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn es dich interessiert siehst du sowas aber auch wenn du mal ne Newsseite öffnest.


Mache ich eher selten. Man guckt mal Nachrichten, aber alles wird da nicht erwähnt.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2021)

Und um zu sehen wie groß das Problem ist, hilft es auch mal alle "Einzelfälle" zusammengefasst vorzufinden.

Um das Problem der volksverhetzenden Inhalte in Chatgruppen besser angehen zu können, könnte es schon helfen, nicht nur die Veröffentlichung, sondern auch die Beschaffung und Verbreitung selbiger unter Strafe zu stellen, wenn dies nicht gesellschaftlich akzeptierte Zwecke wie Bildung oder journalistische Berichterstattung betrifft.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und um zu sehen wie groß das Problem ist, hilft es auch mal alle "Einzelfälle" zusammengefasst vorzufinden.


Sieht man ja auch "so gut" auf 79 Seiten, Gott, was für ein dummes Rechtfertigungsgeschwurbel für den Spam.
Wenn du es zusammengefasst zeigen will fasse es in einem extra Thread zusammen, wo nur solche Meldungen Thema sind, so sieht man gar nichts, außer 10 Links, 3 Post, 7 Links, 4 Posts, 3 Links 7 Posts, usw...


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2021)

Nun klagt der rechtsextreme Verein "Uniter" der eng mit den Gruppen aus dem Themenanfang vernetzt ist, gegen den Verfassungsschutz aufgrund der Erwähnung im Verfassungsschutzbericht.

Vertreten wird sie wieder einmal durch die der rechtsextremen Szene nahestehende Kanzlei Höcker (warum muss man dabei wohl immer an Bernd Höcke denken  ??), bei der auch der AfD-nahe ehemalige Verfassungschutzpräsident Hans-Georg Maaßen bis vor kurzem tätig war.









						Umstrittener Verein Uniter klagt gegen Verfassungsschutz
					

Immer wieder ist der umstrittene Verein Uniter in die Schlagzeilen geraten - und auch ins Visier des Verfassungsschutzes. Nun geht der Verein gerichtlich gegen das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz vor. Von Martin Kaul.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Verfassungsschutzbericht: Radikalisiert in der Corona-Pandemie
					

Mehr Rechtsextremisten und Gewalttaten, Radikalisierung durch Vernetzung und enthemmte Sprache: Die Pandemie hat die Sicherheitslage verschärft, so Innenminister Seehofer. Das größte Problem sei der Rechtsextremismus. Von I. Reifenrath.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Verfassungsschutzbericht: Mehr politische Straftaten
					

In allen Bereichen der politisch motivierten Straftaten ist ein Anstieg im Jahr 2020 zu beobachten. Der neue Höchststand ist laut Bericht erreicht.




					www.lto.de
				




Und auch die Bundeswehr selbst hat schon wieder einen neuen Skandal. Da fragt man sich wirklich, wie gut da die Maßnahmen wirken.









						Skandal-Party: Panzergrenadierzug aus Litauen abgezogen
					

Rassistische Beleidigungen, Gewalt, sexuelle Nötigung: Wegen des Verdachts auf schweres Fehlverhalten unter deutschen Soldaten zieht die Bundeswehr einen ganzen Panzergrenadierzug aus dem NATO-Einsatz in Litauen ab. Von K. Küstner.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




*Edit:*
Nun reagiert auch die Politik langsam auf die Chatgruppen in denen Amtsträger wie Polizisten rechtsextreme Inhalte teilen.
Es soll wohl nun ein neues Amtsdelikt geschaffen werden, dass die Verwendung und Verbreitung verfassungsfeindlicher Inhalte (volksverhetzende Inhalte nach § 130 StGB und Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen nach § 86a StGB) durch Amtsträger explizit unter Strafe stellt. Denn diese sind Gesetzlich daran gebunden, jederzeit für die *freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung* im Sinne des Grundgesetzes einzutreten (§ 7 BBG).
Die Maßnahmen dürften zudem nicht auf die dienstliche Kommunikation begrenzt sein. „Beamte haben sich auch außerhalb des Diensts ihrem Eid auf unsere Verfassung als würdig zu erweisen“, erklärte der hessische Innenminister Beuth.
Zum angedachten Strafmaß gab es noch keine Informationen.









						Innenminister wollen Gewalt gegen Frauen gezielter bekämpfen
					

Die Innenminister von Bund und Ländern wollen künftig frauenfeindliche Straftaten genauer erfassen lassen. Auch gegen rechtsextreme Polizeichats, Hetze im Netz und Angriffe auf Journalisten soll verstärkt vorgegangen werden.




					www.tagesschau.de
				








__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				












						Rechtsextreme Chats: Beuth will Gesetzeslücke schließen
					

Erst vergangene Woche hatte Hessens Innenminister Beuth das Frankfurter SEK aufgelöst. Grund waren rechtsextreme Äußerungen in Chatgruppen. Nun schlägt er der Innenministerkonferenz vor, solche Vergehen bei dienstlichem Bezug besonders unter Strafe zu stellen.




					www.faz.net
				




*Edit vom 14.07.2021:*
Mal wieder ist eine Chatgruppe bei der Polizei in Berlin aufgedeckt worden.








						Durchsuchungen bei fünf Berliner Polizisten wegen rechtsextremer Chats
					

Fünf Berliner Polizisten stehen unter dem Verdacht, in einer Chatgruppe menschenverachtende Inhalte versendet zu haben. Am Mittwochmorgen wurden mehrere Wohnungen nach Beweismitteln durchsucht.




					www.rbb24.de


----------



## seahawk (11. August 2021)

UN ermittelt gegen deutsche Polizei









						Polizeigewalt in Berlin: UN-Sonderbeauftragter kündigt Intervention an
					

Beim UN-Sonderberichterstatter über Folter, Nils Melzer, sind mehr als hundert Hinweise zu Polizeigewalt bei den Berliner Corona-Demos eingegangen.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2021)

Die Gewalt ging allerdings von den Querdenkern aus. Es hilft, wenn bei einem Artikel mehr als der erste Absatz lesbar ist. 









						Geht der UN-Beauftragte für Folter den Querdenkern auf den Leim?
					

Der UN-Sonderberichterstatter zu Folter hat sich wegen der Querdenken-Proteste eingeschaltet. Die Berliner Polizei gibt sich gelassen – und wundert sich.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Dabei gibt es echte Fälle, um die er sich kümmern könnte:








						Nach Knie-Einsatz der Polizei: Prozess soll beginnen
					

2020 kniete ein Bundespolizist auf dem Hals eines Mannes. Jetzt soll ein Prozess beginnen - gegen den betroffenen Mann.




					www.lto.de
				




Ist ähnlich wie bei dem, der von Polizisten verprügelt und nachts vor die Wache gesetzt wurde und dann durch drei Instanzen angeklagt wurde, obwohl schon die erste Instanz entschieden hatte, dass er unschuldig ist und die Polizisten auf die Anklagebank gehören.


----------



## Don-71 (13. August 2021)

Was es so alles geben kann und vor allen dingen darf!
Unfassbar!









						Linker Kommunalpolitiker: „Die Mauer war letzter Ausweg vor Krieg“ - WELT
					

Vor 60 Jahren errichtete die DDR eine Mauer zwischen Ost und West. Am Jahrestag kündigt der sächsische Linkenpolitiker Peter Reichel auf Twitter verbalen „Krawall“ an und rechtfertigt den Bau. Außerdem leugnet er die Existenz eines Schießbefehls.




					www.welt.de
				






> Der Zwickauer Kommunalpolitiker Peter Reichel (Linke) hat den Bau der Berliner Mauer gerechtfertigt. Auf Twitter schrieb er am Freitag, dass dieser von den Besatzungsmächten hingenommen worden sei, um eine Eskalation zwischen Ost und West zu vermeiden: „Die Mauer war der letzte Ausweg vor einem Krieg“.
> 
> In einem anderen Tweet schrieb der Linkenpolitiker, dass ein solcher „heißer Krieg“ von „Provokationen“ hervorgerufen worden wäre, die die DDR nicht mehr hätte „hinnehmen“ können. Dass es in der DDR Menschen gab, die vor der kommunistischen Diktatur geflohen sind, leugnete Reichel. Niemand hätte „abhauen“ müssen, ein Antrag hätte zur Ausreise genügt.





> Der Politiker war nach Angaben des sächsischen Landesverbands der Linkspartei selbst Berufssoldat der Grenztruppen der DDR und hat sein Fachschulstudium an der Rosa Luxemburg Offiziershochschule der Grenztruppen absolviert. Laut des auf der Internetseite veröffentlichten Lebenslaufes wechselte er 1990 zum Bundesgrenzschutz und ist dort seit 1992 verbeamteter Polizist. Außerdem ist er im Berufsverband des Bundesgrenzschutzes und der Bundespolizei aktiv.



Klassische Volksverhetzung!


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Solche Begebenheiten find ich immer lustig. Der Reichel schließt den Twitter Thread mit:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1426129577357742084

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und die Springer Presse aka Welt.de sind die einzigen die darüber berichten.


----------



## Don-71 (14. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Solche Begebenheiten find ich immer lustig. Der Reichel schließt den Twitter Thread mit:


Das du dich mit so einem Abschaum solidarisierst zeugt von deinem historischen Nichtwissen und deiner ideologischen Verblendung.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und die Springer Presse aka Welt.de sind die einzigen die darüber berichten.


Das ist auch ganz gut das es irgendjemand macht, mittlerweile gibt es ja eine ganze Menge Leute, die die DDR für einen normalen Staat halten, anstatt beigebracht bekommen zu haben, das es sich um einen terroristischen Unrechtsstaat handelte, in dem jeder 4 die eigene Famillie und Nachbarn ausspähte und die ganze Bevölkerung eingesperrt und bevormundet wurde. Wer dagegen ein freies Leben genießen wollte, bezahlte das oft genug mit seinem Leben!


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2021)

Was hängst du dich an den Aussagen eines linken Lokalpolitikers auf der nur provozieren will? 

Aber die Frage ist interessant, was wäre der Plan B zum überleben des Regimes gewesen wenn nicht die Mauer?


----------



## Don-71 (14. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was hängst du dich an den Aussagen eines linken Lokalpolitikers auf der nur provozieren will?


Ich hänge mich daran auf, dass er Beamter ist und Volksverhetzung betreibt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber die Frage ist interessant, was wäre der Plan B zum überleben des Regimes gewesen wenn nicht die Mauer?


Abzutreten oder willst du hier auch einem Atomkrieg das Wort reden, weil jedes Jahr bis dahin 200000 und mehr Menschen die DDR verlassen haben, darunter 50% unter 25 und gut ausgebildet?
Deutlicher konnten doch diese Menschen nicht mit den Füßen abstimmen, wo sie lieber leben wollten.
Das waren zwischen 1949 bis 1961 deutlich über 10% der Gesamtbevölkerung der DDR.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Abzutreten


Das wäre nicht passiert, das wäre einer Kapitulation vor den Amis gleichgekommen.


----------



## Don-71 (14. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht passiert, das wäre einer Kapitulation vor den Amis gleichgekommen.


Deshalb hätte man lieber Atombomben geworfen? Das stellt dieser Volksverhetzer und unser lieber hoffgang nämlich in den Raum! Und dass das der Westen provoziert hätte, mehr historische Lügen gehen eigentlich kaum.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deshalb hätte man lieber Atombomben geworfen?


Hätte ich für wahrscheinlicher gehalten als das Aufgeben.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich daran auf, dass er Beamter ist und Volksverhetzung betreibt.


Ich seh nichts strafrechtlich relevantes. 
Disziplinarrechtlich könnte das allerdings anders sein. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Abzutreten oder willst du hier auch einem Atomkrieg das Wort reden, weil jedes Jahr bis dahin 200000 und mehr Menschen die DDR verlassen haben, darunter 50% unter 25 und gut ausgebildet?


Das ist doch eine ganz normale Frage und davon ab war die UdSSR doch schon mal bereit den Osten Deutschlands fallen zu lassen also ist es eine interessante Frage die nicht gleich im Krieg hätte enden müssen.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ds du dich mit so einem Abschaum solidarisierst zeugt von deinem historischen Nichtwissen und deiner ideologischen Verblendung.


Solidarisieren?
Wo denn?
Ich find das lustig, das heißt doch nicht, dass ich seine Meinung teile. Oder willst du mir jetzt vorwerfen, dass ich die Originalquelle lese statt die Welt Zusammenfassung? Oh noes, der hoffgang macht Quellenarbeit, schnell richtet den Scheiterhaufen...

Deine persönlichen Vorwürfe aus der Hüfte sind manchmal einfach widerlich.


----------



## Don-71 (14. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Deine persönlichen Vorwürfe aus der Hüfte sind manchmal einfach widerlich.


Sie sind treffend, wie dein Satz unter der Original Quelle impliziert.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie sind treffend, wie dein Satz unter der Original Quelle impliziert.


"Impliziert..."
Deine Deduktion ist unzutreffend, deine Vorwürfe haltlos, deine Vorurteile bekannt.

Nur einer deiner vielen vielen Versuche mich persönlich zu diskreditieren.


----------



## Poulton (14. August 2021)

Pünktlich zum Mittag liefert Don-71 wieder frisches Mett.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Solidarisieren?
> Wo denn?
> Ich find das lustig, das heißt doch nicht, dass ich seine Meinung teile. Oder willst du mir jetzt vorwerfen, dass ich die Originalquelle lese statt die Welt Zusammenfassung?



Sich seine Meinung nicht von Springer zu bilden lassen ist fast genauso böse, wie den Unterschied zwischen Terroristen und der DDR zu kennen .


----------



## Mahoy (20. August 2021)

Dass der Bau der Mauer damals _gewissermaßen_ zur Beruhigung einer politisch angespannten Situation dienen sollte und auch diente, kann man noch als wahr, wenn auch programmatisch verzerrt dargestellt durchgehen lassen.

Der Rest ist einer der Gründe dafür, warum die Linke trotz mancher sinnvoller Ansätze nicht wählbar ist. Dafür müsste sie sich erst einmal von solchen Gestalten trennen, bei denen man nicht genau sagen kann, ob die tatsächlich verblödet sind oder nur so tun und hoffen, dass es genug Leute gibt, die es ihnen aus Solidarität (oder Mitleid) abkaufen.

Volksverhetzung ist das zwar nicht, aber angesichts Herrn Reichels Beamtenstatus sollte man das vielleicht doch einmal genauer untersuchen lassen. Rechtlich und psychologisch.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Das war keine Mauer, sondern ein "Raumtrenner"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Abg1moXGLFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2021)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen.

Trotz zahlreicher Pannen und Vertuschungen im Ermittlungsverfahren konnte das Urteil gegen Beate Schäpe aufrechterhalten werden.








						NSU: Eine wegweisende Entscheidung
					

Der Bundesgerichtshof lässt zum Glück keinen Zweifel daran, dass Beate Zschäpe als Mittäterin an den Verbrechen des NSU anzusehen ist.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Außerdem steht durch die Ausführungen des BGH zur Mittäterschaft nun noch die Möglichkeit im Raum den Mittäter Markus H. im Mordfall Lübke zu verurteilen. Sowohl die Bundesanwaltschaft, als auch die Nebenklage hatten damals Revision eingelegt.








						Nebenklage: Markus H. ist Mittäter bei Lübcke-Mord
					

evangelisch.de liefert einen evangelischen Blick auf die Welt und Service rund um die evangelische Kirche.




					www.evangelisch.de
				




------------------------

Es wird nun gegen den ehemaligen Innenminister von Mecklenburg Vorpommern Lorenz Caffier ermittelt, weil er die Schusswaffe die er erst als "Privatsache" vertuschen wollte wohl nicht gekauft hat, sondern von einem rechtsextremen Waffenhändler geschenkt bekam.








						Waffenaffäre um Ex-Minister Caffier: Privatwaffe reloaded
					

Geschenk statt Kauf? In der Waffenaffäre wird nun gegen Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns Ex-Innenminister Caffier ermittelt. Der Verdacht: Vorteilsannahme.




					taz.de
				




LTO stellt zum 100. Todestag Matthias Erzberger, der von Mitgliedern der rechtsterroristischen Vereinigung Organisation Consul erschossen wurde, Verbotsverfahren gegen rechte Terrorgruppen von damals bis heute vor:








						Rechter Terror: Zum 100. Todestag von M. Erzberger
					

Seit dem Mord an Politiker Matthias Erzberger vor 100 Jahren geht der deutsche Staat immer wieder per Verbot gegen rechtsterroristische Vereinigungen vor.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2021)

Ziemlich unverhältnismäßig.
Man hätte den Beschuldigten auch erst fragen können, ob er den Account freiwillig vorzeigt.









						"Pimmelgate": Nach Durchsuchung in Hamburg Kritik an Grote
					

Eine Beleidigung auf Twitter gegen Hamburgs Innensenator Andy Grote (SPD) hat zu einer Durchsuchung geführt. Im Netz gibt es jetzt unter dem Hashtag #Pimmelgate massive Kritik: Es wird diskutiert, ob der Einsatz verhältnismäßig war.




					www.ndr.de
				




Wenn man schaut wie oft Verfahren wegen Volksverhetzung, was ein Offizialdelikt ist, eingestellt werden, ist das schon merkwürdig.
Gerade wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft mal wieder auf dem rechten Auge blind ist.









						Umstrittenes Wahlplakat: Jetzt muss Staatsanwaltschaft Zwickau doch ermitteln   | MDR.DE
					

Die Wahlplakate einer rechtsextremistischen Kleinstpartei in Zwickau haben die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden auf den Plan gerufen. Sie hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Zwickau angewiesen, Ermittlungen aufzunehmen.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## hoffgang (10. September 2021)

Syrischer "Foltergeneral" in Wien: Wie ein Mossad-Deal zum Fiasko wurde
					

Der israelische Geheimdienst bat das BVT, einen syrischen Überläufer in Wien zu verstecken. Er soll Kriegsverbrechen begangen haben, nun gibt es weitreichende Ermittlungen




					www.derstandard.de
				




Keine Aufnahme von Afghanen, aber um nen syrischen Foltergeneral aufzunehmen um Brownie Points beim Mossad zu bekommen, da sind die Ösis ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ziemlich unverhältnismäßig.
> Man hätte den Beschuldigten auch erst fragen können, ob er den Account freiwillig vorzeigt.
> 
> 
> ...



Achja, die Polit-Andys in diesem Land... Ob Grote, Scheuer, Geisel, Nahles... rumpimmeln scheint deren Hauptkompetenz zu sein.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Achja, die Polit-Andys in diesem Land... Ob Grote, Scheuer, Geisel, Nahles... rumpimmeln scheint deren Hauptkompetenz zu sein.


Wer oder was hindert dich daran, es besser zu machen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer oder was hindert dich daran, es besser zu machen?


Keine Zeit dafür, muss trainieren um im Zweifelsfall bei deiner Wehrsportgruppe gegen Linkspartei und AfD mitzumachen!


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Keine Zeit dafür, muss trainieren um im Zweifelsfall bei deiner Wehrsportgruppe gegen Linkspartei und AfD mitzumachen!


Wahrscheinlich eher zu faul, sich zu engagieren und zu große Angst mit der eigenen Meinung nicht genug Menschen zu überzeugen, die einem eine Stimme geben würden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eher zu faul, sich zu engagieren und zu große Angst mit der eigenen Meinung nicht genug Menschen zu überzeugen, die einem eine Stimme geben würden.


Mein Name liegt irgendwo auf Wolle Schäubles Schreibtisch, sogar zwei Mal. Am Engagement liegt es eher nicht. Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich am liebsten an der Spitze eines Freikorps dagegen aufmarschieren würdest 😋


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich am liebsten an der Spitze eines Freikorps dagegen aufmarschieren würdest 😋


Er steigert sich. Vor kurzem wollte er noch vor Wut um sich schlagen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

Ganz ehrlich bei euch beiden muss man stark bezweifeln, ob ihr überhaupt geistig versteht was ihr anderen Leuten unterstellt und die Tragweite auch nur ansatzweise einschätzen könnt.
Mir eine Wehrsportgruppe zu unterstellen, ist massivste Beleidigung und üble Nachrede, aber anscheinend werden alle Leute, die sich nicht der extremen Linken hingeben, mit diesen Beleidigungen überfrachtet.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Keine Zeit dafür, muss trainieren um im Zweifelsfall bei* deiner Wehrsportgruppe* gegen Linkspartei und AfD mitzumachen!



Aber ich habe es zur Kenntnis genommen und denke mir meinen Teil dazu, ihr unterscheidet euch nur sehr wenig von den rechten Hassmail Schreibern.

Ach ja:




__





						Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				





> (4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist.


Sowohl bei der AfD als auch der Linken stellt sich diese Frage ziemlich offenkundig und das GG räumt sogar ein, Widerstand zu leisten, wenn jemand die derzeitige Ordnung wie auch immer beseitigen will.


----------



## hoffgang (10. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Er steigert sich. Vor kurzem wollte er noch vor Wut um sich schlagen.


Und auswandern!


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und auswandern!


Das steht immer noch akut im Raum, wenn es mit einer entsprechenden Stelle klappt!


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das steht immer noch akut im Raum, wenn es mit einer entsprechenden Stelle klappt!


Als ein Leisure Suit tragender Streamer auf einer Insel ala cryon1c?


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. September 2021)

Habt ihr vom Pimmelgate was mitbekommen? 








						Hamburgs Innensenator: Washington Post berichtet über #Pimmelgate - WELT
					

Innensenator Grote will sich nicht „Pimmel“ nennen lassen. Eine Hausdurchsuchung später ist #Pimmelgate geboren und wird selbst von US-Medien aufgegriffen. Der Shitstorm könnte sich ausweiten: Laut eines Berichts sollen die Ermittler die falsche Wohnung durchsucht haben.




					www.welt.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Er steigert sich. Vor kurzem wollte er noch vor Wut um sich schlagen.


Ja, es ist fantastisch, wieviel Spaß man mit ihm haben kann. Und man muss ihn dafür nicht mal bezahlen!  

Und da kriegen wir im übrigen einen schönen Überschlag hin zum "Pimmelgate" -Thema. Andy Grote veranstaltet aus persönlicher Eitelkeit eine Party die massiv gegen die Corona-Bestimmungen verläuft, macht später Schmäh-Tweets gegen unvernünftige Jugendliche, an deren Misere er selbst mit Schuld ist, und reagiert dann vollkommen unsouverän auf wiederum infantile Schmähkritik. 

Don geriert sich als aufrechter Widerstandskämpfer, der nach eigenen Angaben in den "Untergrund" gehen will, wenn PdL oder AfD "die Macht übernehmen", und gibt dann das Rumpelstilzchen, wenn man seine lächerliche Pose überspitzt. 

Das resultierende Amüsement kann man nicht kaufen. Für alles andere gibt es VISA.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Don geriert sich als aufrechter Widerstandskämpfer, der nach eigenen Angaben in den "Untergrund" gehen will, wenn PdL oder AfD "die Macht übernehmen", und gibt dann das Rumpelstilzchen, wenn man seine lächerliche Pose überspitzt.


Schön zu wissen, das für dich, die hier herrschende freiheitliche  Demokratie und das GG lächerlich sind, das zeigt nur deine geistige Haltung!


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2021)

Boom goes the Dynamite. So schnell poltert Stahlhelm-Fraktion Don-71 durchs WiPoWi.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schön zu wissen, das für dich, die hier herrschende freiheitliche  Demokratie und das GG lächerlich sind, das zeigt nur deine geistige Haltung!



Well, eigentlich ist es nicht die "hier herrschende freiheitliche Demokratie und das GG", die ich lächerlich finde...

Aber für heute hatte ich hier genug Spaß. Meine politische Arena ist nicht ein Hobbyforum


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Well, eigentlich ist es nicht die "hier herrschende freiheitliche Demokratie und das GG", die ich lächerlich finde...
> 
> Aber für heute hatte ich hier genug Spaß. Meine politische Arena ist nicht ein Hobbyforum





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Achja, die Polit-Andys in diesem Land... Ob Grote, Scheuer, Geisel, Nahles... rumpimmeln scheint deren Hauptkompetenz zu sein.


Na ja,
bei den anspruchsvollen argumentativen Inhalten deiner Posts, reicht es ja dafür kaum.


----------



## Two-Face (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer oder was hindert dich daran, es besser zu machen?


Also ich weiß nicht, ich hab' noch keine 560 Mille an Steuergelder aus'm Fenster geworfen.


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und auswandern!


schneiden, rendern, hochladen
um sich schlagen, auswandern, in den Widerstand gehen


----------



## hoffgang (10. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Habt ihr vom Pimmelgate was mitbekommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jap
Und irgendwie überkommt mich der Drang den Typen ebenfalls als Pimmel zu bezeichnen...
Der 3. Weg hängt extrem provokante Plakate die als Aufruf zum Mord verstanden werden können aus, Staatsanwaltschaft will nicht ermitteln, jemand bezeichnet Politiker als Pimmel, zack Hausdurchsuchung...

Wenn wir hier sowas wie einen Mittelwert finden könnten, da wäre uns schon geholfen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

Es ist ohnehin unverständlich, warum Grote nicht das Rückgrat bewiesen hat, nach einem derartigen Fehltritt wie vom Juni letzten Jahres, seinen Hut zu nehmen.
Man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: der Innensenator (Innenminister) eines Bundeslandes, Kraft seines Amtes zuständig für öffentliche Ordnung, missachtet aus persönlicher Eitelkeit die Corona-Schutzbestimmungen, die er selbst mit festgelegt hat und für deren Durchsetzung er verantwortlich ist. Dann versucht er sich zunächst auch noch herauszureden. Ein Jahr später ist er verantwortlich für völlig aus dem Ruder laufende Szenen, weil die schon immer extrem harten Corona-Schutzbestimmungen in Hamburg so wenig feinfühlig umgesetzt werden, dass selbst die nicht gerade für liberale oder gar links-versiffte Attitüde bekannte Deutsche Polizeigewerkschaft (DPolG) ungewohnt heftige Kritik äußert. Grote hat aber nix besseres zu tun, als - in völliger Verdrängung seines eigenen, vorherigen Verhaltens - auf herablassende und beleidigende Art den großen Scheinheiluigi Moralini zu spielen.

Dass dann entsprechende Kommentare kommen, ist zu erwarten. Klar muss er es nicht hinnehmen, öffentlich beleidigt zu werden. Dass will ich ihm gar verwehren. Die Anzeige kam ja anscheinend auch tatsächlich gar nicht von ihm, der Strafantrag aber sehr wohl. Ob man da nicht ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl hätte walten lassen können? Ich sehe schon einen großen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen aggressiven Kraftausdrücken und einem infantilen "was bist du für 1 Pimmel" - da fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein "*lol*" dahinter. Diese neueste Episode von "Die verrückte Welt des Andy Grote" ist zumindest höchst peinlich...

/edit: hier nochmal der Link zum 2020er-Vorfall (aus dem von ElCritico gepostet en Artikel) : https://www.welt.de/regionales/hamb...Innensenator-Grote-muss-1000-Euro-zahlen.html


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Zeigen womöglich einen Pimmel: Google belegt Fotos von Andy Grote mit Jugendfilter


----------



## seventyseven (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zeigen womöglich einen Pimmel: Google belegt Fotos von Andy Grote mit Jugendfilter


Er darf sich jetzt erstmal über die ganzen Briefe freuen und was ihm noch alles in Phallusform geschickt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sowohl bei der AfD als auch der Linken stellt sich diese Frage ziemlich offenkundig und das GG räumt sogar ein, Widerstand zu leisten, wenn jemand die derzeitige Ordnung wie auch immer beseitigen will.



Das die Faschisten der AfD die Demokratie und das Grundgesetz beseitigen wollen ist nichts neues.
Aber wo soll davon bei der Linken was im Parteiprogramm stehen? Da hätte ich dann doch gerne eine Quelle.

Die Wirtschaftsform (akt. Kapitalismus) ist nicht im Grundgesetz festgelegt und lässt sich jederzeit durch eine andere ggf. auch völlig neue nachhaltige, umweltschonende und gerechte Wirtschaftsform ersetzen.
Und das sagt sogar das BVerfG in einem Urteil von 1979:


			
				Verfassungsblog schrieb:
			
		

> »Das Grundgesetz«, heißt es in einem Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts von 1979 [Anmerkung: Link repariert] zur erweiterten Mitbestimmung der Arbeitnehmer*innen, »enthält keine unmittelbare Festlegung und Gewährleistung einer bestimmten Wirtschaftsordnung. […] Es überläßt dessen Ordnung vielmehr dem Gesetzgeber, der hierüber innerhalb der ihm durch das Grundgesetz gezogenen Grenzen frei zu entscheiden hat, ohne dazu einer weiteren als seiner allgemeinen demokratischen Legitimation zu bedürfen« (BVerfGE 50, 290 (336f.).











						»Verfassungspositionen verteidigen«: Gedanken zur Debatte um die Vergesellschaftung von Wohneigentum
					

Die Berliner Initiative »Deutsche Wohnen & Co enteignen« hat in den letzten Wochen für einigen öffentlichen Wirbel gesorgt. Die Initiator*innen sammeln aktuell Unterschriften für ein Volksbegehren, mit dem der Berliner Senat dazu aufgefordert




					verfassungsblog.de
				




siehe auch:








						Der Extremismus stirbt zuletzt
					

In der Presse war dieser Tage zu lesen, das Bundesministerium des Innern sei im Wege der Fachaufsicht gegen die ihm unterstehende Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung eingeschritten und habe diese angewiesen, den Teaser eines




					verfassungsblog.de
				




_Wenn das BfV von „Linksextremismus“ spricht, meint es eine Behördendefinition, die der Abwehr vermeintlicher Gefahren dient – Gefahren für einen angeblich vom Grundgesetz geschützten Status quo, den das BVerfG in seiner jüngeren Rechtsprechung erfreulicherweise (implizit gegen das BfV) auf die Kernelemente des demokratischen Rechtsstaates zurückgestutzt hat.

Da daher nach dem Willen des höchsten deutschen Gerichts „Bestrebungen“ gegen eine bestehende Wirtschafts- und Verteilungsordnung keineswegs die Ordnung des Grundgesetzes angreifen, ist es eine interessante Frage, welche linken politischen Praktiken und Ziele überhaupt als „extremistisch“ gelten dürfen. Eine Ablehnung des Parlamentarismus und eine Präferenz für Basisdemokratie widersprechen nicht dem demokratischen Prinzip, sondern nur seiner derzeitigen deutschen Ausgestaltung. Antikapitalismus war (im Gegensatz zum Verhältnis zur gemischten Marktwirtschaft per se) unter den Schöpfer:innen des Grundgesetzes nahezu Konsens; das Rütteln an der Wirtschaftsordnung kann nicht verboten sein, da „Eigentum verpflichtet“ und Enteignungen Alltag sind. Damit stehen die Kernpunkte „linksradikaler“ Programme jenseits jedes begründeten Extremismusverdachts. Das Träumen von der Revolution wiederum ist zunächst einmal das: Träumen von mehr Freiheit und Gleichheit, mehr Demokratie, mehr „naturrechtlicher“ Gerechtigkeit. Daher trifft die Aussage des Politologen Jaschke zu, die die bpb als Teaser entfernt hat: Linksradikale sind tatsächlich ideell d´accord mit den Grundwerten der atlantischen Revolutionen; sie wollen sogar mehr davon. Ist das gefährlich? Für besitzende Schichten der Bevölkerung vielleicht, aber nicht für die Verfassung.

Das unterscheidet Linksradikale grundsätzlich von Rechtsextremen. Letztere lehnen ausgesuchte, oft breite Teile des Katalogs der Freiheitsrechte theoretisch, und noch öfter praktisch, ab. Mit dem zentralen Prinzip der gleichen Freiheit können sie gar nichts anfangen. Die Menschenwürde gilt ihnen wenig, wenn es um Nicht-Deutsche, Nicht-Weiße, Nicht-Heterosexuelle, Nicht-Männer usw. geht.

Kurz: Ganz Linke wollen andere Strukturen oder Organisationen und bekämpfen bestehende Herrschaftsformen; ganz Rechte bekämpfen dagegen Menschen, die ihnen nicht passen. Daher bekommen Linksradikale von der Geschichte nach einiger Zeit meist Recht (Demokratie, Wahlrecht, Frauengleichstellung, Sozialrecht, LGBTI-Gleichberechtigung, Mitbestimmung in Unternehmen etc.), Rechtsextreme nicht._​




Das Grundgesetz legt nur fest, dass Deutschland eine Demokratie ist und aus Bundesländern besteht.



			
				Art 79 GG schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Eine Änderung dieses Grundgesetzes, durch welche die Gliederung des Bundes in Länder, die grundsätzliche Mitwirkung der Länder bei der Gesetzgebung oder die in den Artikeln 1 und 20 niedergelegten Grundsätze berührt werden, ist unzulässig.





			
				Art 1 GG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.
> (2) Das Deutsche Volk bekennt sich darum zu unverletzlichen und unveräußerlichen Menschenrechten als Grundlage jeder menschlichen Gemeinschaft, des Friedens und der Gerechtigkeit in der Welt.
> (3) Die nachfolgenden Grundrechte binden Gesetzgebung, vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung als unmittelbar geltendes Recht.





			
				Art 20 GG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat.
> (2) Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus. Sie wird vom Volke in Wahlen und Abstimmungen und durch besondere Organe der Gesetzgebung, der vollziehenden Gewalt und der Rechtsprechung ausgeübt.
> (3) Die Gesetzgebung ist an die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung, die vollziehende Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung sind an Gesetz und Recht gebunden.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2021)

#Pimmelgate scheint nun ordentlich durchzuschlagen.









						Pimmelgate: Innensenator Grote sieht sich im Recht
					

Weil ein Twitter-User Hamburgs Innensenator Andy Grote vorwarf, 'so 1 Pimmel' zu sein, wurde seine Wohnung durchsucht. Der Fall löste einen Shitstorm aus.




					www.lto.de
				





Der Dienstgerichtshof am OLG Stuttgart hat nun die Entfernung eines rassistischen Staatsanwaltes bestätigt. 








						Rassismus in Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft
					

Der Bundestagsabgeordnete Seitz bleibt wegen seiner rassistischen Äußerungen aus dem Dienst entfernt. Das Berufungsurteil ist auffällig deutlich formuliert.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Mahoy (11. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> #Pimmelgate scheint nun ordentlich durchzuschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn's denn wenigstens noch die Wohnung des Verfassers des Tweets gewesen wäre. Der wohnte da aber wohl schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr, war zuvor schon einer Vorladung der Polizei gefolgt und hatte dort geständigermaßen zu Protokoll gegeben, den Beitrag verfasst zu haben. Welchen Zweck die HD _in der Wohnung seiner Ex-Freundin_ erfüllen sollte, ist mithin schleierhaft ...


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2021)

Einschüchterung

Nach dem Motto, es kann jeden Treffen.

Daher bin ich mal gespannt, ob die Aktion vor einem Gericht angefochten wird.


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2021)

Auch die SPD möchte halt damit protzen können, dass sie Polizeistaat wie die Union in Bayern kann.


----------



## hoffgang (13. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch die SPD möchte halt damit protzen können, dass sie Polizeistaat wie die Union in Bayern kann.



Ach ick freu mir - Neues Nebenziel im Leben: Wenn ich den Grote mal treffe, dann so:
Ahh Herr Grote, aus Hamburg ja, Sie sind doch der, na der, der Senatior, ja ich erinnere mich, der als 1 Pimmel bezeichnet wurde, stimmts?


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2021)

Ich glaube als Politiker muss man ein paar Sachen aushalten. 
Persönlich würde ich nichts anzeigen was unter einer Bedrohung gegen Leib und Leben liegt.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2021)

Es gibt auch einen Unterschied, ob jemand einfach nur einen scharfen Kommentar in einer allgemeinen Diskussion abgibt, oder Politiker (bzw. jegliche andere Person) persönlich mit Hassmails/Briefen bombardiert werden.

In letzteren muss nun auch nicht unbedingt, der Tatbestand der Bedrohung erfüllt sein, um sehr störend für die Betroffenen zu sein.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2021)

Ja aber diese Hassnachrichten sind in der Regel ja mit Bedrohungen gespickt was das ganze so schlimm macht. 

Wären das nur Beleidigungen ja, das kann natürlich belastend sein, aber man ist an der Stelle ja der Politiker in Amt und Würden und nicht der gemobbte Schüler.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2021)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Das Thema hatten wir ja auch schon mal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Einschüchterung
> 
> Nach dem Motto, es kann jeden Treffen.



Macht die Hamburger Polizei erstaunlich oft und demnach wohl gerne bei nicht-Obrigkeitshörigen. Und dabei kam es sogar schon vor, dass komplett fremde Wohnungen verwüstet wurden, einfach weil man sich in der Tür geirrt hat. Offensichtlich sieht man in dieser Praktik weder bei der Hamburger Polizeiführung noch bei der dortigen Politik ein Problem und lässt die Verantwortlichen unverändert im Amt.
An der Stelle der Hinweis: Der gleiche Typ, der der Hamburger Polizei dazu gratuliert hat, tausenden Bürgern ihre Grundrechte geraubt zu haben (was den Anlass für diesen Thread gab), will in acht Tagen Kanzler werden. Kann man ja mal im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## DKK007 (23. September 2021)

Wobei ja auch das Verwaltungsgericht in Chemnitz und sie Staatsanwaltschaft in Zwickau auf dem rechten Auge blind sind und in den Wahlplakaten des dritten Weges keine Volksverhetzung und Aufruf zu Straftaten erkennen wollten.

Zum Glück haben nun das LG München I, das OVG Bautzen und die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden andere Entscheidungen getroffen.









						LG München I verbietet 'Hängt die Grünen!'-Plakate
					

Das LG München I hat die aufsehenerregenden Plakate der rechtsextremen Partei Der Dritte Weg per einstweiliger Verfügung verboten.




					www.lto.de
				












						OVG: 'Hängt die Grünen'-Plakate sind abzuhängen
					

Das OVG Bautzen hat eine Verfügung der Stadt Zwickau gegen die Plakate bestätigt. Diese erfüllen laut Gericht den Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung.




					www.lto.de
				












						Ermittlungen wegen 'Hängt die Grünen!'- Plakaten
					

Im Fall der Wahlplakate mit dem Slogan 'Hängt die Grünen!' von der rechtsextremen Splitterpartei 'III. Weg' in Zwickau ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft.




					www.lto.de
				






> Mittlerweile ließ außerdem auch die Staatsanwaltschaft Leipzig Plakate mit dem Slogan beschlagnahmen. Sie ermittelt wegen des Anfangsverdachts der öffentlichen Aufforderung zu Straftaten, Volksverhetzung und Billigung von Straftaten, wie am Montag mitgeteilt wurde.


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ja auch das Verwaltungsgericht in Chemnitz und sie Staatsanwaltschaft in Zwickau auf dem rechten Auge blind sind und in den Wahlplakaten des dritten Weges keine Volksverhetzung und Aufruf zu Straftaten erkennen wollten.


Und nicht nur in Sachsen:








						Die Partei „III. Weg“ provoziert mit Leichenpuppen
					

Anhänger der Partei demonstrieren neben drei Leichensäcken und drei Fotos der Kanzlerkandidaten. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt nun gegen den Veranstalter.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

Das Landgericht Osnabrück hat in einem Berufungsverfahren entschieden, dass Videoaufnahmen von Polizeieinsätzen im öffentlichen Raum grundsätzlich erlaubt sind.
Eine Beschlagnahmung des  Aufnahmegerätes ist daher rechtswidrig.









						LG: Handyvideo von einem Polizeieinsatz ist zulässig
					

Sowohl Bild- als auch Tonaufnahmen eines Polizeieinsatzes im öffentlichen Raum sind zulässig. Ein dafür benutztes Handy darf nicht beschlagnahmt werden.




					www.lto.de
				





Polizisten stehen im Verdacht interne Informationen zu einem Ermittlungsverfahren an Rechtsextreme weitergeben zu haben.








						Interna im Fall Lina E. durchgestochen: Ermittlungen gegen die Ermittler
					

Im Fall Lina E. beruhen die Vorwürfe auf Ermittlungen der Soko Linx. Nun wird gegen die Beamten ermittelt – wegen Durchstechereien an Medien.




					taz.de


----------



## Amigo (5. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schön zu wissen, das für dich, die hier herrschende freiheitliche  Demokratie und das GG lächerlich sind, das zeigt nur deine geistige Haltung!


Die alten Herren sind einfach nur gruselig... agieren wie Rechte, argumentieren so und sind einfach unfehlbar. 
Ist Zeitverschwendung hier, lass Ihnen die Blase... auf die letzten Jahre bissl gut fühlen und so.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Oktober 2021)

Bundeswehr ermittelt gegen rechtsextreme Gruppe im Wachbataillon
					

Im Wachbataillon des Wehrressorts, das bei allen Staatsbesuchen antritt, wird derzeit unter Hochdruck ermittelt. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen gibt es Hinweise, dass sich in dem Bundeswehrverband eine stramm rechte Soldatengruppe gebildet hat.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Ähm ja...



> Die Ermittlungen könnten sich noch erheblich ausweiten. Auch zwei Feldwebel aus dem Bataillon sollen mit der Gruppe verbandelt sein, heißt es in dem vertraulichen Vermerk. Bestätigt sich dies, gäbe es in dem Verband nicht nur eine kleine Gruppe von Verirrten, sondern auch ein eklatantes Führungsversagen.



Läuft mal wieder


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2021)

Krass

Hab persönlich aber noch nichts sehen müssen was auch nur ansatzweise in die Richtung geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2021)

Wer hätte erwartet, dass Leute die mit Fackeln und in Uniform vor dem Reichstag aufmarschieren, Nazis sein könnten  ?


----------



## Poulton (9. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Krass
> 
> Hab persönlich aber noch nichts sehen müssen was auch nur ansatzweise in die Richtung geht.


Du bist ja derzeit auch im Safe Space der Bundeswehr Uni. Wenn du wieder zur Truppe kommst, weht der Wind wieder anders.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du bist ja derzeit auch im Safe Space der Bundeswehr Uni.


Ich bin im zukünftigen Offizierskorps, wenn diese Geisteshaltung nicht bei uns zu finden ist dann wird
sie auch in Zukunft wenig Chancen haben sich auszubreiten.


----------



## Poulton (9. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin im zukünftigen Offizierskorps, wenn diese Geisteshaltung nicht bei uns zu finden ist dann wird
> sie auch in Zukunft wenig Chancen haben sich auszubreiten.


Du hast nicht verstanden worauf ich hinaus wollte. Von dir wurde bis jetzt nur ein kleiner Teil gesehen und konntest dort nichts dergleichen feststellen. Gleichzeitig scheinst du aber der Ansicht zu sein, davon auf das große Ganze schließen zu können. 
Abgesehen davon kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du die politische Einstellung jedes Studierenden an der Bundeswehruniversität in München kennst. Ebenso trägt nicht jeder seine politische Einstellung groß nach außen. Für letzteres siehe als Paradebeispiel Lucas Zeise. Ehemaliger Ressortleiter bei der "Börsen-Zeitung" und eines der Gründer der Financial Times Deutschland. Dabei seit Jahr und Tag Kommunist und DKP-Mitglied. Ein kommunistisches U-Boot im Zentrum des deutschen Kapitals. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> dann wird
> sie auch in Zukunft wenig Chancen haben sich auszubreiten.


Es bedarf ohnehin einer ganz eigenen Geisteshaltung, auf Befehl in Kriege zu ziehen, sich töten zu lassen und andere zu töten.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es bedarf ohnehin einer ganz eigenen Geisteshaltung, auf Befehl in Kriege zu ziehen, sich töten zu lassen und andere zu töten.


Sei über diese Geisteshaltung froh, wenn es keine Menschen gäbe die bereit wären sich selbst für andere in Gefahr zu bringen gäbe es keine effektive Feuerwehr.


----------



## Poulton (9. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt bei Sparanus: Feuerwehr ist Krieg


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es bedarf ohnehin einer ganz eigenen Geisteshaltung, auf Befehl in Kriege zu ziehen, sich töten zu lassen und andere zu töten.


Und es bedarf *komplett historischen Nichtwissens*, um solch eine Aussage zu tätigen!


Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt bei Sparanus: Feuerwehr ist Krieg


Geht es noch peinlicher?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt bei Sparanus: Feuerwehr ist Krieg


Die moderne freiwillige Feuerwehr ist aus den Erfahrungen des ersten Weltkrieges entstanden.
Wer beides kennt sieht das, auch wenn der Feuerwehr einiges fehlt. Es gibt Dienstgrade und Dienstgradgruppen,
aber keine Vorgesetztenverordnung.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die moderne freiwillige Feuerwehr ist aus den Erfahrungen des ersten Weltkrieges entstanden.
> Wer beides kennt sieht das, auch wenn der Feuerwehr einiges fehlt. Es gibt Dienstgrade und Dienstgradgruppen,
> aber keine Vorgesetztenverordnung.


Darum geht es ihm doch gar nicht, er stellt in Frage, das eine Armee und Soldaten genauso der Gefahrenabwehr dienen, wie Feuerwehr und Polizei. Zumindestens unterstellt er das es das wohl in der Geisteshaltung von Soldaten nicht geben kann, deshalb greift er sie (Soldaten) ja an = Soldaten sind Mörder, genau darauf läuft es in seiner Geisteshaltung hinaus.
In seinem Kopf gibt es wohl nur Angriffskriege oder Gutmenschen, das weiss man halt nicht, das Wort und die Haltung Verteidigung schließt er wohl aus.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich verstehe das anders, nicht maximal ablehnend.
Wir sagen ja selbst, dass man teilweise den Überlebensinstinkt abtrainiert.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sagen ja selbst, dass man teilweise den Überlebensinstinkt abtrainiert.


Bitte?
Seit wann ist das die Philosophie?
Es geht doch eher darum, das die Soldaten unter extremer Belastung und Angst, durch das Training immer noch ihre Aufgaben erfüllen können und das Erlernte funktioniert. Das man nun freiwillig, offen, in ein Maschinengewehr rennen soll, gehört eher nicht dazu.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das man nun freiwillig, offen, in ein Maschinengewehr rennen soll, gehört eher nicht dazu.


Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Panik und Dummheit.
Aber das Zitat hab ich von der Feuerwehr, ich meine welcher Mensch rennt aus natürlichen Instinkt in ein
brennendes Haus ohne, dass dort eine für ihn wichtige Person drin ist?

Für die Bundeswehr solltest du eher die Philosophie "Wirkung geht vor Deckung" nehmen.


----------



## Poulton (9. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schaltet und Don-71 sieht mal wieder rot.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Für die Bundeswehr solltest du eher die Philosophie "Wirkung geht vor Deckung" nehmen.


Eines der ersten Sprüche die man mit zu hören bekommen hat.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sagen ja selbst, dass man teilweise den Überlebensinstinkt abtrainiert.


Und nicht nur den, sondern auch das was einem hoffentlich Zeit seines Lebens beigebracht und von einem selbst auch verinnerlicht wurde, dass man keine anderen Menschen tötet, verletzt, verstümmelt oder vor Wut um sich schlägt.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und nicht nur den, sondern auch das was einem hoffentlich Zeit seines Lebens beigebracht und von einem selbst auch verinnerlicht wurde, dass man keine anderen Menschen tötet, verletzt, verstümmelt oder vor Wut um sich schlägt.


Wer den Pazifismus will muss halt im Zweifel akzeptieren, dass jemand wie Hitler das eigene Land überfällt 
und mordet wie er will. Dazu bin ich nicht bereit.
Oder um es mit den schönen Worten Ralf Raths zu sagen


> Gewalt ist selten die Lösung, aber wenn sie es ist, dann ist sie die Einzige.



Ich (und andere) war letztens zur Stelle als eine Gruppe einen einzelnen zusammen geschlagen und getreten haben.
Das konnte man am Ende auch ohne weitere Gewalt beenden, da genug Leute eingegriffen haben,
aber wenn nicht: Hätte ich (wir) zulassen sollen, dass sie ihn in den Rollstuhl oder schlimmer prügeln?


----------



## Poulton (9. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer den Pazifismus will muss halt im Zweifel akzeptieren, dass jemand wie Hitler das eigene Land überfällt
> und mordet wie er will.


Du hast nicht verstanden worauf ich hinaus will: Man verlässt nicht frühs das Haus unter der Prämise, allzeit bereit zu sein zu töten und getötet zu werden. Soetwas wäre nicht nur hochgradig befremdlich, sondern ein Fall für die Geschlossene oder man sollte sich Gedanken darüber machen, in was für einer Nachbarschaft / Gegend man wohnt und wer für diese Zustände und Verhältnisse verantwortlich ist.

Abgesehen davon: Zum Land überfallen braucht es keinen Hitler. Da reicht das eigene Militär mit freundlicher Unterstützung des großen Bruder. Siehe u.a. Chile 1973.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder um es mit den schönen Worten Ralf Raths zu sagen


Das ging schonmal besser:


> Die Waffe der Kritik kann allerdings die Kritik der Waffen nicht ersetzen, die materielle Gewalt muß gestürzt werden durch materielle Gewalt, allein auch die Theorie wird zur materiellen Gewalt, sobald sie die Massen ergreift.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man verlässt nicht frühs das Haus unter der Prämise, allzeit bereit zu sein zu töten und getötet zu werden.


Gewisse Berufe schon, aber gehen wir vom Krieg weg und mehr zum Alltag also der Polizei.
Was möchtest du mit einem Polizisten der nicht bereit ist sich selbst in Gefahr zu bringen oder andere
zu verletzten um Unschuldige zu beschützen.
Eine Welt ohne Gewalt ist alleine deshalb unmöglich weil nicht jeder Mensch geistig gesund ist.

Alternativ können wir Militär und Polizei abschaffen, eine allgemeine Bewaffnung der Bevölkerung erlauben
und nach dem NRA Motto leben: "Nur ein guter Mensch mit einer Waffe kann einen bösen mit einer Waffe stoppen"

Pazifismus kann nur eine Entscheidung des Individuums sein, eine die es zu achten und zu respektieren gilt, aber
er ist kein Modell für einen Staat.


----------



## Poulton (9. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gewisse Berufe schon


Im Einsatz vielleicht. Aber wenn ich mich als ED-Fauler nehme und zu den Kollegen sagen würde, ich denke ab dem Moment wo ich das Haus verlasse darüber nach, ob ich Menschen töten oder getötet werde, da wären solche Gesichtsausdrücke   noch das harmloseste.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Pazifismus kann nur eine Entscheidung des Individuums sein, eine die es zu achten und zu respektieren gilt, aber
> er ist kein Modell für einen Staat.


Das erinnert mich wieder an diesen Abschnitt aus The Jakarta Method.




__





						Auf Blut gebaut (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Die indonesischen Massaker von 1965 und 1966 sind im Westen noch immer nur wenig bekannt. Erst recht gilt das für die Tatsache, dass der US-gestützte Massenmord nicht isoliert stand - sondern eine Art Blaupause für antikommunistische Diktaturen abgab.




					www.nd-aktuell.de


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Im Einsatz vielleicht.


Ich war doch grad bei der Polizei, die sind quasi immer im Einsatz 

Was man unter Beschuss fühlt in AFG sollten dir vielleicht die von uns erzählen die dort waren.
Zum Glück haben wir die im Forum.

Ich weiß nicht was du dir vorstellst was in unseren Köpfen vorgeht, man ist doch nicht geil darauf
andere zu töten oder aus meiner Sicht weil ich das halt als Erlebnis habe, dass ich in ein brennendes Haus
renne.
Man ist da, man ist in der Situation und man tut es nachdem man abgewogen hat, dass es notwendig ist.
Ob man sich überhaupt in solche Situationen begibt entscheidet man ja wenn man den Beruf ergreift bzw das Hobby.

Es geht hier auch nicht um Heldengeschichten, es geht darum, dass man im großen und ganzen so viele Menschen beschützt wie möglich.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden worauf ich hinaus will: Man verlässt nicht frühs das Haus unter der Prämise, allzeit bereit zu sein zu töten und getötet zu werden.


+


Poulton schrieb:


> Im Einsatz vielleicht.


Aber das ist doch der Punkt. Ich bin nicht Montags aufgestanden und hatte Angst getötet zu werden, im Einsatz dagegen kann das, je nach Einsatzgebiet, durchaus eine Möglichkeit sein wie der Tag endet. Das sind einfach die Bedingungen unter denen der Beruf Soldat ausgeübt wird.

Lies mal "War"  von Sebastian Junger, ein befremdlicher, weil ehrlicher Einblick auf das was ein Einsatz so alles bedeuten kann. Keiner hat Bock drauf angesprengt zu werden, trotzdem fährt man aus dem Lager raus in dem Wissen, dass es passieren kann. Und für einige nicht nachvollziehbar: Es gibt Menschen, die sich über diese Härten definieren, diesen zu trotzdem, das auszuhalten bedeutet für einige Wenige ein Merkmal von Stärke und Resilienz das andere Personen - auch innerhalb der Streitkräfte - nicht vorweisen.

Und Wirkung geht nun mal vor Deckung, das ist sogar so ein wichtiger Grundsatz des Feuerkampfs, dass selbst die Luftwaffe danach handelt. Sinngemäß steht dieser Merksatz auch für das eigene Handeln bei der Abwägung seiner Möglichkeiten. Soldaten haben Auftrag, dieser ist zu erfüllen, das ist sehr oft gefährlich. Aber Wirkung geht nun mal vor Deckung, deswegen fährt man nicht beim ersten Anzeichen von Gegenwind nach Hause.

Keiner meiner Kameraden hatte Bock verwundet oder getötet zu werden, oder zu töten. 
Aber, keiner meiner Kameraden hat gekniffen als es in die Einsätze ging und das summiert für mich das alles auf, was es bedeutet sich für den Soldatenberuf entschieden zu haben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das man nun freiwillig, offen, in ein Maschinengewehr rennen soll, gehört eher nicht dazu.


Es gibt da ne Anekdote von Rommel. Er steckt in Afrika im Gefecht, Vormarsch gestoppt. Ohne Steilfeuer gehts nicht weiter, aber um das zu dirigieren muss jemand den Kopf rausstrecken und das ist bei dem Bleigehalt der Luft nicht ohne. Rommel, angeblich in seinem Württembergischen Dialekt, geht aus der Deckung, sieht was er sehen muss, ist zurück im Graben bevor er getroffen wird, fordert Steilfeuer an, dieses zeigt Wirkung, der Vormarsch geht weiter.

Es geht nicht darum freiwillig in MG Feuer zu rennen um zu sterben.
Es geht darum freiwillig in MG Feuer zu rennen damit der MG Schütze ein Ziel hat während der Rest flankiert / die Panzerfaust bereit macht.
Es geht nicht darum den Heldentod zu sterben, aber es geht darum, dass es Situationen geben kann, in denen jemand seinen Arsch riskieren muss, oder die ganze Einheit stirbt. Das mag für manche nach Glorifizierung des Fallens in der Schlacht klingen (ist es nicht, das ist einfach nur dumm), aber es ist die Essenz dessen was Gefechte ausmacht.
Wenn jeder nur daran denkt, was das Beste für Ihn ist, dann hat die Einheit eine sehr hohe Chance aufgerieben zu werden. Wenn jeder nur daran denkt was das Beste für die Einheit ist, dann ist man in deutlich höherem Maße erfolgreich.
Wie die Britische Werbung. Soldaten rennen durch die Wüste, kommen an ne Schlucht, Brücke ist kaputt. 
Dann wird die Schrift eingeblendet: Wenn du nur darüber nachdenkst wie DU über diese Schlucht kommst, dann bist du bei uns falsch. Mehr Kombination aus Cringe & Wahrheit hab ich bislang nicht nochmal gesehen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Es bedarf ohnehin einer ganz eigenen Geisteshaltung, auf Befehl in Kriege zu ziehen, sich töten zu lassen und andere zu töten.


Kommt drauf an. 
Post 9/11 hatten jede Menge Amerikaner eine solide Motivation sich freiwillig für die Streitkräfte zu melden, 1945 war das bei der deutschen Bevölkerung ein klein wenig anders. In der Bundeswehr ist es nach meinem Ermessen bei vielen eher so, dass die Vorteile die Nachteile überwiegen. Ausbildung, Bezahlung, "Boni" für Einsätze, BfD - das alles können gewichtige Gründe sein um bei der BW anzuheuern, dazu kommt, bei weitem nicht alle Soldaten die überhaupt im Einsatz waren haben auch nur im Ansatz sowas wie ein Gefecht erlebt.

Man denke immer an folgende Weisheit: Krieg ist nur vorne *********************, hinten gehts.
Und es gibt ein sehr sehr großes "hinten" voller überzeugter Soldaten, die zwar gerne von vorne träumen, aber jede Gelegenheit nutzen um hinten bleiben zu dürfen. Es gibt nicht "den einen Grund" zur BW zu gehen. Z.b. kann die wirtschaftliche Situation im Osten Motivation genug sein für junge Männer zur BW zu gehen.


Ich würd das so nicht unterschreiben wie hier die BW dargestellt wird.
Auch was Poulton über die Truppe und die Uni sagt ist so nicht wirklich richtig. An der Uni gibts, je nach Jahrgang, sehr wenig Kontrolle v.a. wenn die interne Hygiene nicht funktioniert. Wenn dann einige wenige z.b. leicht rechte Parolen einbringen wird das erstmal toleriert, ggf. entwickelt sich das und verbreitet und festigt sich. Es sind nicht immer die biersaufenden Feldwebel die nach dem Dienst zusammen Onkelz hören die für rechten Dreck in Uniform verantwortlich sind und grade an der Uni hat man Schmelztiegel aller Truppengattungen und aller Bundesländer. 
Selbst erlebt, dass Offiziere darüber hinweggesehen haben wenn andere Offz braune Bemerkungen abgesondert haben, aber bei Mannschaften / Unteroffizieren eingegriffen haben. 
Grade an den beiden Unis ist Haltung extrem wichtig, eben weil es hier sehr einfach ist in der Masse zu schwimmen, keine Verantwortung übernehmen zu müssen (außer für sich selbst) und man mit Fresse halten super durchs Studium kommt.


----------



## Poulton (10. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lies mal "War" von Sebastian Junger, ein befremdlicher, weil ehrlicher Einblick auf das was ein Einsatz so alles bedeuten kann. Keiner hat Bock drauf angesprengt zu werden, trotzdem fährt man aus dem Lager raus in dem Wissen, dass es passieren kann.


Das wird auch in "War" von Gwynne Dyer beschrieben. Wenn auch schon etwas älter (1985). Aber dazu eben auch, dass man unter zwei komplett verschiedenen moralischen Kompassen lebt - einen fürs zivile Leben und einen für den Krieg.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und Wirkung geht nun mal vor Deckung, das ist sogar so ein wichtiger Grundsatz des Feuerkampfs


Das habe ich doch gar nicht in Abrede gestellt, sondern Don-71.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber dazu eben auch, dass man unter zwei komplett verschiedenen moralischen Kompassen lebt - einen fürs zivile Leben und einen für den Krieg.



Das unterschreib ich sofort.

Ihh, das Buch ist ja unangenehm teuer


----------



## Poulton (10. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ihh, das Buch ist ja unangenehm teuer


Geiziger Offz.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Geiziger Offz.


53€ für das New Edition Taschenbuch halte ich irgendwie nicht für gerechtfertigt


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch gar nicht in Abrede gestellt, sondern Don-71.


Das habe ich überhaupt nie!

Belassen wir es dabei, das ich dich falsch interpretiert habe und anscheinend hoffgang und Sparanus mich ebenfalls entweder falsch interpretiert haben oder verstanden haben.
Meine Metaffer war eingentlich nur dazu gedacht ,das ich abstreite, das die Philosophie der BW eher die ist, Leute ohne Sinn und Verstand ins gegnerische Feuer zu schicken und diese Leute so blöd sind, das mit sich machen zu lassen.
Das war noch nie das Selbstverständnis beim deutschen Militär und ist es auch Heute nicht, nichts anderes wollte ich ausdrücken.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Welt ohne Gewalt ist alleine deshalb unmöglich weil nicht jeder Mensch geistig gesund ist.


Die meisten Menschen, die Gewalt anwenden, sind geistig gesund.
Agressionen und Gewalt gehören leider zum Mensch sein dazu.
Sind aber auch von der persönlichen Einstellung abhängig.


----------



## Poulton (10. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> 53€ für das New Edition Taschenbuch halte ich irgendwie nicht für gerechtfertigt


Das ist die Neuauflage von 2005. Es gab noch eine 2006 und die von 2016.




__





						War : Dyer, Gwynne: Amazon.de: Bücher
					

War | Dyer, Gwynne | ISBN: 9781902932415 | Kostenloser Versand für alle Bücher mit Versand und Verkauf duch Amazon.



					www.amazon.de
				



Ich sehe unter 20€.

Abgesehen davon, wurde daraus auch eine 8 teilige Dokumentation gemacht in den 80ern:


			https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLR8X5I0C1LF5kaxAE2z_pPy6RMSr89tBx


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2021)

LKA Sachsen: Noch mehr Munition bei Ex-Spezialeinheit gestohlen? | MDR.DE
					

Die Untersuchungen zur aufgelösten Spezialeinheit des Sächsischen Landeskriminalamtes gehen weiter. Auf Nachfragen aus dem Innenausschuss des Landtags zum Prüfbericht wurden nocjhmals Details einer Inventur aufgelistet.




					www.mdr.de
				




Mal sehen, wo die wieder auftauchen.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> LKA Sachsen: Noch mehr Munition bei Ex-Spezialeinheit gestohlen? | MDR.DE
> 
> 
> Die Untersuchungen zur aufgelösten Spezialeinheit des Sächsischen Landeskriminalamtes gehen weiter. Auf Nachfragen aus dem Innenausschuss des Landtags zum Prüfbericht wurden nocjhmals Details einer Inventur aufgelistet.
> ...



Ah mit Glück ist das Schießkladdenbetrug weil man mexikanisch abmunitionieren wollte.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2021)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2021)

Das ist ein Begriff bei dem per Dauerfeuer volle Magazine verschossen werden, meistens um übriggebliebene Munition zu verschießen. Vor dem Neuen Schießausbildungskonzept - dort werden Übungen mit vollem Magazin & Dauerfeuer geschossen - DER Weg um Restmun "loszuwerden".

Und wenn dafür keine Mun vorgesehen war, dann musste halt die Kladde "modifiziert" werden damit es am Ende wieder passt.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab persönlich aber noch nichts sehen müssen was auch nur ansatzweise in die Richtung geht.


Ich schon. Hat Spaß gemacht, die nach Strich und Faden zusammenzuscheissen und ihnen zum Schluss in vergleichsweise mildem Ton zu verdeutlichen, dass das, was sie gerade erlebt haben, nichts dagegen wäre, wenn ich das Ganze hochschieben würde (Dezent gelogen, aber das wussten die ja nicht ...), was ich aber leider tun müsste, wenn es zur Wiederholung kommt.

Kurz gesagt, meistens beginnt es mit undurchdachtem Geblödel, eine ideologische Festigung setzt erst ein, wenn die Jungs - meistens nicht die schärfsten Messer in der Schublade - von einem Gefestigten eingeseift und quasi nebenrekrutiert werden. Und das klappt nur, wenn Vorgesetzte nicht hinsehen oder es laufen lassen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Es bedarf ohnehin einer ganz eigenen Geisteshaltung, auf Befehl in Kriege zu ziehen, sich töten zu lassen und andere zu töten.


Das wiederum habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Ernsthaft jetzt. Da war nicht einmal jemand dabei, der sich Illusionen gemacht hätte, die Truppe wäre seine Chance auf  Abenteuer.

Ich persönlich kenne vier Typen von Soldaten: 

1.) Eine winzige Handvoll entzückender Idealisten mit Miles-Protector-Komplex.
2.) Eine geringfügig größere Gruppe, die anderswo keinen Job gefunden hätte.
3.) Eine etwas größere Gruppe Technophiler mit Schwerpunkt Wehrtechnik bzw. Sportskanonen mit kompatiblen Disziplinen.
4.) Und den den allergrößten Teil, die es auf einen leidlich krisensicheren Job mit angenehmer Work-Money-Balance abgesehen haben.

Schnittmengen möglich.



Poulton schrieb:


> Im Einsatz vielleicht. Aber wenn ich mich als ED-Fauler nehme und zu den Kollegen sagen würde, ich denke ab dem Moment wo ich das Haus verlasse darüber nach, ob ich Menschen töten oder getötet werde, da wären solche Gesichtsausdrücke   noch das harmloseste.


Soldaten (oder Polizisten etc.) verlassen das Haus nicht mit dem Gedanken, dass sie in die Situation kommen könnten, dass ihr Leben in Gefahr gerät oder sie ein anderes beenden müssen. Um genau zu sein, ist das eine ferne Möglichkeit, die dann auch noch bestmöglich verdrängt wird, weil man den eigenen Beruf hauptsächlich mit ganz anderen Dingen verbindet und sich im Berufsalltag mit deutlich weniger dramatischen Problemen herumschlagen muss.

Die Distanz zu diese Möglichkeit darfst du dir ungefähr so groß vorstellen, wie die bei Leute aus zivilen (informations-) technischen Berufen, die beispielsweise Hard- und Software entwickeln, mit denen Menschen getötet werden sollen. Man weiß, was man tut und dass die Möglichkeit besteht, aber sie fühlt sich weit, weit entfernt an.

Selbst wenn diese Möglichkeit tatsächlich sehr nahe rückt, wie zum Beispiel bei Razzien im Kosovo oder Patrouillen in Afghanistan, blieben diese Möglichkeiten surreal. Es wird real, wenn es ernst wird. Aber wenn es ernst wird, unterscheiden sich Soldaten von anderen Menschen eigentlich nur (im Idealfall) durch bessere Vorbereitung und Ausrüstung. Den Unterschied bei Überlebenswille und Tötungsbereitschaft kann man mit Lupe suchen und selbst damit oftmals nicht finden.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2021)

Hier ist eine ganz interessante Karte mit über 100 "Einzelfällen" rechtsextremer Polizisten in Deutschland verlinkt.








						Einzelfallkarte
					

+++ EINZELFALLMELDUNG +++   Ein Mensch verbrennt in seiner Zelle. Fixiert und kontrolliert. EIN EINZELFALL Polizeipanzer-Sitze werden mit einem Logo




					www.hogesatzbau.de


----------



## hoffgang (13. Oktober 2021)

Bundeswehr: Waffendepot entdeckt – Ermittlungen gegen Sprengstoff-Experten
					

Nach dem Fund eines Waffenlagers in Nordrhein-Westfalen ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft nach SPIEGEL-Informationen gegen einen 32-jährigen Bundeswehroffizier. Er ist Spezialist für die Abwehr von Sprengfallen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Wat ist denn auch mit den Kameraden da los...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2021)

Keine Sorge, auf unsere Sicherheitskräfte ist Verlass. Zwar sind sie manchmal auf dem rechten Auge blind, aber wenn irgendwo mal *15* potentiell Linke rumpöbeln, dann stehen ratzfatz *drei Hundertschaften* bereit.


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2021)

Wer bisher glaubte Deutschland sei nur Faxgerät:
600 Millionen Euro: Bundeswehr lässt Funkgeräte von 1982 nachbauen - Golem.de


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Bundeswehr: Waffendepot entdeckt – Ermittlungen gegen Sprengstoff-Experten
> 
> 
> Nach dem Fund eines Waffenlagers in Nordrhein-Westfalen ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft nach SPIEGEL-Informationen gegen einen 32-jährigen Bundeswehroffizier. Er ist Spezialist für die Abwehr von Sprengfallen.
> ...


Homeoffice...


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wer bisher glaubte Deutschland sei nur Faxgerät:


Eigentlich sollte jeder Bastler das Ding als SDR für <100€ zusammen bauen können,
dann rechnen wir mal 1000€ weil ein Bastler natürlich kein Funkgerät bauen kann welches
die Belastungsanforderungen der Bundeswehr erfüllt.

Aber ich kann auch nicht verstehen was so schwer daran sein soll ein Funksystem zu bauen das moderne
Verschlüsselung kann. Ich will nicht zu großspurig auftreten, aber das kann ich dir wahrscheinlich selbst bauen.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich will nicht zu großspurig auftreten, aber das kann ich dir wahrscheinlich selbst bauen.



Und passt es dann auch in einen Leo2? Häh? HÄH!?


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2021)

Er trägt schweinchenrosa Litze.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und passt es dann auch in einen Leo2? Häh? HÄH!?


Klar, ich hab doch einen 3D Drucker^^


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klar, ich hab doch einen 3D Drucker^^


Zum Nachbau im Maßstab 1:16?


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zum Nachbau im Maßstab 1:16?


So fein löst der nicht auf


----------



## Poulton (15. Oktober 2021)

Und ich dachte schon, hoffgang muss sich auch noch in einen Leo 2 im selben Maßstab zwängen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ich kann auch nicht verstehen was so schwer daran sein soll ein Funksystem zu bauen das moderne
> Verschlüsselung kann.



Wobei man die als E2E-Verschlüsselung auch vor das eigentliche Funksystem schalten könnte.


Aber die Behörden bekommen es ja auch nicht hin einen OpenSource-Messenger zu finden, mit dem man VS-NfD übertragen kann.
Aber per Fax / Email geht?!


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man die als E2E-Verschlüsselung auch vor das eigentliche Funksystem schalten könnte.


Du, das ist immer so. 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber die Behörden bekommen es ja auch nicht hin einen OpenSource-Messenger











						Sicher. Flexibel. Open Source. Der Messenger der Bundeswehr.
					

Willkommen zur sicheren, einheitlichen Messaging-Lösung für die Bundeswehr. Mit der App kannst du dienstlich so kommunizieren, wie du es privat gewohnt bist.




					messenger.bwi.de
				




Doch


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2021)

Läuft der auch auf Linux?


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Läuft der auch auf Linux?


Android ist ein Linux^^


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich meinte ein echtes x86-Linux mit Terminal etc. ohne diesen App-Schrott.


----------



## Poulton (16. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ein echtes x86-Linux mit Terminal etc. ohne diesen App-Schrott.


Der BW Messenger ist nur eine angepasste Version von Matrix mit passendem Client. Halt so angepasst, das BND, MAD, VS von Bund und Länder und die Freunde in Langley mithorchen können.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2021)

Warum muss man da was anpassen?  Die deutschen Kollegen kann man doch einfach direkt mit einladen in die Gruppe.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2021)

Matrix ist nur ein Protokoll, du hast doch mal geschrieben, dass du Informatik studierst.
Kryptografie sollte doch Teil davon gewesen sein.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2021)

Kenne aber das Matrix-Protokoll nicht.
In den Unis ist das alles sehr abstrakt und geht über die Theorien von AES und asymmetrischer Verschlüsselung nicht weit hinaus. 





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				






			
				https://www.zeit.de/amp/politik/deutschland/2021-10/cdu-junge-union-deutschlandtag-jens-spahn schrieb:
			
		

> Die CDU sei die einzige Partei, die sich bedingungslos hinter alle Uniformierten stelle. Von deren Arbeit würden schließlich alle profitieren. Denn: "Selbst der linksliberale Schwule, der morgens um sechs vom Berghain nach Hause fährt, will doch am Ende in der U-Bahn sicher sitzen können."



Hier hat Jens Spahn zwar recht, er hat aber leider übersehen, dass die Polizei Ländersache ist. Und in Berlin regiert die CDU gar nicht mit.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hier hat Jens Spahn zwar recht, er hat aber leider übersehen, dass die Polizei Ländersache ist. Und in Berlin regiert die CDU gar nicht mit.


Allein diese Haltung beschreibt eines der zahlreichen Kernprobleme der Union: Sie stellen sich hinter die Uniformen, aber weder im Guten noch im Schlechten hinter den Menschen in den Uniformen. Das wäre aber nötig, um einerseits wirksam unterstützen und andererseits wirksam kontrollieren zu können, was in den Rängen der Polizei (und nicht nur dort) vor sich geht.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2021)

Ja kein Wunder, dass es mit der Rassismus-Studie nicht geklappt hat.

Mal sehen, was die Ampel so alles auf den Weg bringt. Vorgenommen wurde sich da viel.

Wobei mir bisher keiner eingefallen ist, der neuer Innenminister werden könnte.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja kein Wunder, dass es mit der Rassismus-Studie nicht geklappt hat.
> 
> Mal sehen, was die Ampel so alles auf den Weg bringt. Vorgenommen wurde sich da viel.
> 
> Wobei mir bisher keiner eingefallen ist, der neuer Innenminister werden könnte.


Na was denkst du was da auf den Weg gebracht werden wird, so die FDP wirklich das Finanzministerium bekommen sollte.


----------



## hoffgang (20. Oktober 2021)

Bundeswehr: Ex-Soldaten wollten mutmaßlich Söldner-Truppe aufbauen
					

Bundesanwaltschaft und Bundeskriminalamt haben zwei ehemalige Angehörige der Bundeswehr festgenommen. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen sollen die Männer Pläne für eine private Söldnerarmee geschmiedet haben.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Was ist bloß mit dem Wirtschaftsstandard Deutschland los. Da will man sich mal selbstständig machen und 148 Arbeitsplätze schaffen und dann kommt der Staat und verbietet das. In anderen Ländern kriegt man ne Förderung für!
Nicht mal Söldner darf man wer werden, klare Einschränkung des Rechts auf freie Berufswahl.

Garnichts darf man mehr...

DANKE MERKEL!


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2021)

Und gleich noch eine Gruppe von bewaffneten Rechtsextremisten.









						Razzia bei mutmaßlich rechtsextremistischer Gruppe
					

In vier Bundesländern ist die Polizei gegen eine mutmaßlich rechtsextremistische Gruppierung vorgegangen. Die 15 Verdächtigen sollen sich auf einen gewaltsamen Aufstand vorbereitet haben. Es wurden Waffen und Drogen sichergestellt.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (20. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch eine Gruppe von bewaffneten Rechtsextremisten.


Kontext zum Thread?

Es geht hier um Menschen im Sicherheitsapperat


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2021)

Das wird man noch sehen.

------

Eine weitere unfassbare Straftat, in dem Fall von beteiligten Rettungskräften, die Bilder eines Opfers im Netz teilen.









						Nacktbilder ihrer Leiche kursierten im Netz: Wie Ella (†40) noch nach ihrem Tod gedemütigt wurde
					

Bilder der Sterbenden gelangten in Chats. Nun wird ermittelt, wer dahintersteckt.




					www.berliner-kurier.de


----------



## hoffgang (22. Oktober 2021)

Bundeswehroffizier sammelte Strontium-90
					

Vor anderthalb Wochen entdecken Ermittler bei einem nordrhein-westfälischen Bundeswehroffizier ein umfangreiches Waffenlager. Ihre Vorwürfe müssen sie erweitern: Der Hauptmann hortet auch radioaktives Material und ist im Besitz heikler Dossiers zu Nordkorea.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Es wird immer besser


----------



## Sparanus (22. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Bundeswehr: Ex-Soldaten wollten mutmaßlich Söldner-Truppe aufbauen
> 
> 
> Bundesanwaltschaft und Bundeskriminalamt haben zwei ehemalige Angehörige der Bundeswehr festgenommen. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen sollen die Männer Pläne für eine private Söldnerarmee geschmiedet haben.
> ...


Anmerkung dazu, die alten Knacker waren über 60 und seit 20 Jahren aus der Bundeswehr raus


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2021)

Die BND-Dokumente sollen aber aktuell gewesen sein, die muss er also über Kontakte bekommen haben.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man zusammen studiert hat man halt auch Verbindungen









						Stipendiatinnen/Stipendiaten (m/w/d) für den Bachelorstudiengang Informatik
					

Der Bachelorstudiengang Informatik umfasst 180 ECTS-Punkte mit einer Regelstudienzeit von neun Trimestern (drei Jahre) und wird an der Universität der Bundeswehr in Neubiberg gelehrt. Studienbeginn: September 2022 Während des Studiums werden dir folgende Ausbildungsinhalte vermittelt: allgemeine...




					www.bnd.bund.de


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2021)

Bei der Altersgruppe eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die schon Informatik studiert haben.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2021)

Du weißt schon, dass das 2 vollkommen unterschiedliche Fälle sind oder?

Die Strontium Sache und die Söldner Sache haben keinen Zusammenhang


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2021)

Hat die AfD nicht immer mit Rechtsstaat geworben? Oder sollte es doch ein rechter Staat werden?









						Anklage gegen Thüringer AfD-Landtagsabgeordneten Czuppon ausgeweitet | MDR.DE
					

Die Anklage gegen den AfD-Landtagsabgeordneten Torsten Czuppon ist erweitert worden. Ihm wird jetzt auch "Verfolgung Unschuldiger" vorgeworfen. Damit droht dem Polizisten der Verlust des Beamtenstatus'.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Anmerkung dazu, die alten Knacker waren über 60 und seit 20 Jahren aus der Bundeswehr raus


Was nicht bedeutet, dass sie keine weiterhin gepflegten Verbindungen und Kontakte nutzen können, um Aktive, Ausscheidende (und vermutlich auch Aussortierte) in kampffähigen Alter zu rekrutieren. Und genau so war es dann ja nach bisherigem Ermittlungsstand auch.


----------



## hoffgang (18. November 2021)

Messe Chemnitz – Mann findet Sprengstoff, den die Polizei Sachsen vergessen hatte
					

Ein Mitarbeiter der Messe Chemnitz fand bei Umbauarbeiten Sprengstoff und informierte die Polizei. Es zeigte sich: Die hatte ihn vergangenes Jahr dort vergessen. Dass er fehlte, war niemandem aufgefallen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Da fehlen selbst mir die Worte...


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2021)

Hatte ich vorhin beim MDR gelesen.
Jetzt müssen sie ja nur noch die MP5, und was sonst noch fehlt wiederfinden. 

Zumindest dürfen wir uns neben Horst Seehofer als Innenminister demnächst auch von der Vorratsdatenspeicherung endgültig verabschieden.








						Was von der Vorratsdatenspeicherung übrig bleibt
					

Der EuGH-Generalanwalt äußert sich zu Regelungen der deutschen Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Er findet klare Worte: Sie verstoße gegen EU-Recht.




					www.lto.de
				













						BKA-Herbsttagung 2021: Unter Sicherheitsleuten
					

Nachdem wir für den europäischen Polizeikongress keine Akkreditierung bekommen haben, schickt netzpolitik.org seine unverdächtigste Mitarbeiterin zur BKA-Herbsttagung. Ein Erfahrungsbericht.




					netzpolitik.org


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2021)

Das sind eindeutig die absolut widerwertigen Schattenseiten der digitalen Gesellschaft, wie wenig persönliche Empathie muss ein Mensch eingetlich besitzen um sowas zu machen:









						Gaffer filmt im Sterben liegenden Polizisten und verbreitet Video im Internet
					

"Dieses Video ist abscheulich": Mit scharfen Worten hat die Berliner Polizeipräsidentin die Aufnahmen kritisiert, die ein Passant ins Internet stellte. Der Clip zeigt einen verunglückten Polizisten, der kurze Zeit später verstarb. Die Polizei prüft nun, ob der Urheber für sein Vorgehen bestraft...




					web.de
				




Hoffe wirklich das der Typ jurisitsch belangt werden kann.


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2021)

Da ist doch sowohl die unterlassene Hilfeleistung, als auch das Filmen strafbar.





__





						§ 323c StGB - Unterlassene Hilfeleistung; Behinderung von... - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 323c - (1) Wer bei Unglücksfällen oder gemeiner Gefahr oder Not nicht Hilfe leistet, obwohl dies erforderlich und ihm den Umständen nach...




					dejure.org
				







__





						§ 201a StGB - Verletzung des höchstpersönlichen Lebensbereichs... - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 201a - (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 1. von einer anderen Person, die sich in einer...




					dejure.org
				





------------

Wegen Volksverhetzung wird nun doch endlich gegen einen Querdenker  ermittelt.









						Antisemitismus: Ermittlungen gegen Bhakdi wieder aufgenommen
					

Die Ermittlungen gegen den Kritiker der Corona-Maßnahmen, Bhakdi, wegen Volksverhetzung gehen nun doch weiter. Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Schleswig hat das Verfahren nach einer Beschwerde übernommen. Von Wulf Rohwedder.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




----------

Wohl eines der ersten Strafverfahren aufgrund des neuen Straftatbestandes (am 22.09.2021 in Kraft getreten) der "verhetzenden Beleidigung"  wird nun ausgerechnet gegen zwei Polizisten geführt.









						Nach Schlägerei: Ermittlungen gegen Leipziger Polizisten | MDR.DE
					

Nach einer körperlichen Auseinandersetzung in der Leipziger Südvorstadt wird gegen zwei Polizisten ermittelt. Ihnen wird Körperverletzung und verhetzende Beleidigung vorgeworfen.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Dezember 2021)

Warum sollte man auch von Seiten der Behörden ermitteln wenn der geistige AfD-Wählerdünnpfiff vermutlich mit Vorsatz in Menschen fährt... 



> Vor zwei Jahren, am 29. Oktober 2019, protestierten sie vor der Stadthalle gegen die rassistische Hetze der extrem rechten Partei. Die wollte zum Auftakt des Kommunalwahlkampfs an diesem Dienstagabend ihre Bundestagsfraktionschefin Alice Weidel präsentieren.
> 
> Einige Demonstranten blockieren auch den Parkplatz der Stadthalle, als ein schwarzes SUV der Marke Audi auf sie zurollt. Am Steuer sitzt der heute 79 Jahre alte Rentner Ingo Walter F.
> 
> „Erst ist er im Schritttempo auf uns zugefahren“, schildert Aktivist Clemens Jost die Situation heute. Dann aber habe F. den Motor aufheulen lassen, sei schneller geworden.











						Vorfall bei AfD-Veranstaltung 2019: Freie Fahrt für Ingo Walter F.
					

Bei einem AfD-Event fährt ein Rentner in eine Gegendemo. Die Polizei ermittelt nicht gegen ihn. Stattdessen müssen linke Aktivist:innen vor Gericht.




					taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2021)

Dann bleibt den Leuten in solchen Fällen nur zu raten (nochmals) online die Strafanzeige zu stellen. Da kann einen kein Polizist abwimmeln und die Anzeige landet direkt im System.





__





						Online Strafanzeige erstatten
					

Stellen Sie schnell und unproblematisch eine Strafanzeige in Ihrem Bundesland




					online-strafanzeige.de
				




Eine fahrlässige oder vorsätzliche Körperverletzung verjährt erst nach 5 Jahren. Bei gefährlicher oder schwerer Körperverletzung sind es 10 Jahre.








						Verjährung im Strafrecht |§| Definition & Information
					

» Wann tritt die Verjährung im Strafrecht ein? Mehr zur ✓Definition und genauen Festlegung der einzelnen Verjährungsfristen von Straftaten finden Sie hier!




					www.koerperverletzung.com
				



Zivilrechtliche Schadensersatzansprüche verjähren sogar erst nach 30 Jahren.




__





						§ 197 BGB - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				




-----------------------









						Corona-Fackel-Aufzug vor Wohnhaus für Köpping "widerwärtig und unanständig" | MDR.DE
					

In Grimma standen am Freitagabend Menschen vor dem Wohnhaus von Sachsens Gesundheitsministerin Petra Köpping. In mehreren sächsischen Städten hatten Gegner der aktuellen Corona-Politik mobilisiert.




					www.mdr.de
				




Mal sehen, ob wenigstens da angeklagt und verurteilt wird.

---------------------









						„Copservation“ über Polizeivergehen: „Das Einzelfall-Narrativ ist absurd“
					

Das Netzwerk „Copservation“ will polizeiliches Fehlverhalten dokumentieren. Fast jeden Tag erhalten die Mitglieder in sozialen Medien Berichte über Vergehen.




					taz.de
				




Mal sehen ob mit neuer/m Innenminister*in dann endlich die Studie zu Polizeigewalt, Rassismus und Rechtsextremismus in der Polizei kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Dezember 2021)

Mangelhafte Impfquoten machen Polizei und Bundeswehr Probleme
					

Beim Bundeskriminalamt sind 86 Prozent der Beamtinnen und Beamten zweimal geimpft. Doch generell sorgt das Thema Impfen auch in den Sicherheitsbehörden für Unruhe. In der Bundeswehr gilt nun eine Impfpflicht.




					www.rnd.de
				






> Bei der Bundespolizei sind mittlerweile ebenfalls rund 86 Prozent der Beamten geimpft. Das sagte der stellvertretende Vorsitzende der Gewerkschaft der Polizei, Andreas Roßkopf, dem RND. Mitte November hatte die Quote noch bei 81 Prozent gelegen, bei Einheiten im besonders stark von Corona betroffenen Sachsen sogar bei nur 55 Prozent.



Interessante Zahlen zur Bundespolizei in Sachsen. Dort sind 45% nicht geimpft, was wohl auch der vorherrschenden AfD/Querdenker-Quote entspricht. Und nicht viel von der dortigen Bevölkerung auf dem Land abweicht.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Dezember 2021)

Schon wieder Sachsen:








						Corona-Demo in Pirna: LKA-Beamter soll Polizisten attackiert haben
					

Ein Mitarbeiter des sächsischen Landeskriminalamts widersetzte sich offenbar Anweisungen von Polizisten bei einer Corona-Demo. Die Situation eskalierte. Nun droht ihm die Entlassung.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Edit 14.01.2022:
Wen interessiert, was unter Seehofer so im BMI abging, findet bei LTO aktuell einen sehr ausführlich recherchierten Artikel. 
Die beiden Artikel zeigen auch ganz gut die Verflechtungen im BMI, insbesondere in der Abteilung "Öffentliche Sicherheit (ÖS)".








						Ende einer Ära? Was die Ampel im Sicherheitsrecht plant
					

Staatstrojaner und Vorratsdatenspeicherung weitgehend stilllegen, mehr Evidenz bei der Kriminalpolitik: die innenpolitische Generalrevision der 'Ampel'.




					www.lto.de
				



2018:








						Porträt - Der Letzte aus dem Rat Pack
					

Dieter Romann bildete mit Maaßen und Schindler ein Anti-Merkel-Trio. Nun wackelt auch der Bundespolizeichef




					www.freitag.de


----------



## DKK007 (27. Januar 2022)

Mal wieder was aktuelles zu rechtsextremen Gruppierungen in der Bundeswehr.








						Bundeswehr-Reservisten und ihr rechtsextremes Netzwerk
					

Im September 2021 wurden Wohnungen von Mitgliedern einer Reservistengruppe in Niedersachsen durchsucht. Sie sollen eine bewaffnete Vereinigung gebildet haben. Recherchen von Kontraste zeigen Verbindungen ins rechtsextreme Milieu.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Und eine Doku zu Diskriminierungen in Bundeswehr und Polizei.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Qq1N6VMPn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Queer in Polizei & Bundeswehr – ein Problem? l exactly​


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2022)

Zu dem Herrn Leutnant ab Minute 10 sag ich mal nichts, lernt ihn persönlich kennen...


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zu dem Herrn Leutnant ab Minute 10 sag ich mal nichts, lernt ihn persönlich kennen...



Warum das?


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2022)

Nichts nichts


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nichts nichts


Hm. Wenn es nichts mit dem Thema des Videos zu tun hat, hättest du gar nichts sagen sollen. Falls doch bzw. weil du nun einmal was gesagt hast, solltest du uns auch an deinen Eindrücken teilhaben lassen. 

Man muss ja nicht ins Detail gehen ...


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht ins Detail gehen ...


Es gibt halt Menschen die gehen mit ihrem beruflichen Umfeld nicht besonders freundlich um.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Februar 2022)

Ein Berliner Polizist berichtet: „Es gab Kollegen, die haben Werbung für die NPD gemacht“









						Polizist und Autor Oliver von Dobrowolski - Im Einsatz für eine bessere Polizei
					

Als Kriminalhauptkommissar arbeitet Oliver von Dobrowolski an Berlins sozialen Brennpunkten. Offen kritisiert der Polizist Missstände in den eigenen Reihen. Für eine "bessere Polizei" hat der 46-Jährige die Initiative „BetterPolice“ gegründet.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				












						Kriminalhauptkommissar kritisiert Homophobie und Rassismus in Polizei
					

Oliver von Dobrowolski ist gerne Polizist. Allerdings weiß er auch, was in Deutschland in seinem Job falschläuft – davon berichtet er in seinem am Mittwoch erschienenen Buch. (Buch - Sachbücher)




					www.queer.de
				




Das Buch klingt ganz interessant.

Über den Verein:


			https://better-police.de/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/210410_Pressemitteilung_BetterPolice.pdf
		


Auf der Website wird auch Simon Neumeyer als Sprecher genannt, der Rassimus bei der sächsischen Polizei aufgedeckt hatte.








						Rassismus-Vorwürfe: Ex-Auszubildender packt über die Polizei in Sachsen aus
					

Mit einem Screenshot aus einem Whatsapp-Chat will ein junger Ex-Polizei-Azubi auf Rassimus bei der sächsischen Polizei aufmerksam machen.




					www.stern.de
				











						Ex-Polizeischüler: "Nicht jeder Polizist ist rassistisch, aber der Polizeiapparat"
					

Simon Neumeyer brach seine Ausbildung zum Polizisten nach neun Monaten ab. Auf watson erklärt er, wie es dazu kommen konnte.




					www.watson.de
				











						„Ich wollte kein Teil davon sein“
					

Simon hat vor drei Jahren seine Polizei-Ausbildung wegen rassistischer Vorfälle abgebrochen. Wie er die aktuelle Debatte sieht.




					www.jetzt.de


----------



## Sparanus (24. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Berliner Polizist berichtet: „Es gab Kollegen, die haben Werbung für die NPD gemacht“


"Gab" heißt entlassen?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Februar 2022)

Leider ist der Artikel aus dem das Zitat stammt hinter Paywall. https://plus.tagesspiegel.de/gesell...haben-werbung-fur-die-npd-gemacht-395941.html
Aber vielleicht steht in dem Buch was darüber.

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass diese "Kollegen" nun einfach Werbung für andere rechtsextreme Parteien wie die AfD oder den 3. Weg machen, die derzeit mehr im Trend liegen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Februar 2022)

Nun in meiner erweiterten  Bubble also meinem Umfeld von Soldaten und Polizisten ist keiner pro AfD oder keiner hat den Mut dazu zu stehen.
Auch die CDU ist tendenziell weniger beliebt.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Februar 2022)

Hängt vielleicht von der Region und natürlich auch vom Bildungsniveau / Dienstgrad ab.

Anhand der Impfquote lässt sich mittlerweile ja auch ganz gut auf die Afd/Naziquote schließen, da sich beides indirekt proportional verhält.

Bei der BPol in Sachsen sind Mitte Dezember 2021 nur 55% geimpft gewesen.








						Mangelhafte Impfquoten machen Polizei und Bundeswehr Probleme
					

Beim Bundeskriminalamt sind 86 Prozent der Beamtinnen und Beamten zweimal geimpft. Doch generell sorgt das Thema Impfen auch in den Sicherheitsbehörden für Unruhe. In der Bundeswehr gilt nun eine Impfpflicht.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Also das Märchen vom Bildungsgrad Teile ich nicht. Ich komme aus der Unterschicht und habe mich weit nach oben und wieder zurück zur Mitte gearbeitet und kann das definitiv verneinen. Was allerdings Realität ist, ist die Tatsache dass Menschen mit geringem Bildungsgrad eher die Klappe aufreißen und demnach nicht taktisch schweigen, wie es obere gern tun. Es gibt mMn genau so viele rechte mit höherem Bildunsgrad wie niedrigem.

Das mit Sachsen sehe ich auch anders. Viele Bekannte und Kollegen aus den neuen Bundesländern sind grundsätzlich viel skeptischer, robuster und demnach weniger scharf auf Impfung. Das ist ja selbst bei der Grippeimpfung so.

Das sind in meinen Augen und nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen schlicht Vorurteile.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2022)

24% AfD in Sachsen und Thüringen sind da aber schon recht eindeutig.









						Landtagswahl Sachsen: Neueste Wahlumfrage | Sonntagsfrage #ltwsn
					

Auswertung der neuesten Wahlumfrage, Sonntagsfrage zur Landtagswahl in Sachsen mit Koalitionen, dem Umfrageverlauf und Vergleich mit dem Wahlergebnis #ltwsn




					dawum.de
				











						Landtagswahl Sachsen-Anhalt: Neueste Wahlumfrage | Sonntagsfrage #ltwlsa
					

Auswertung der neuesten Wahlumfrage, Sonntagsfrage zur Landtagswahl in Sachsen-Anhalt mit Koalitionen, dem Umfrageverlauf und Vergleich mit dem Wahlergebnis #ltwlsa




					dawum.de
				











						Landtagswahl Thüringen: Neueste Wahlumfragen im Wahltrend | Sonntagsfrage #ltwth
					

Auswertung der neuesten Wahlumfragen im Wahltrend, Sonntagsfrage zur Landtagswahl in Thüringen mit Koalitionen, dem Umfrageverlauf und Vergleich mit dem Wahlergebnis #ltwth




					dawum.de


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2022)

Nicht jeder Impfskeptiker ist rechts. Da kommt auch viel aus der Esotherikecke.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2022)

Das ist wahr, aber Esoterik ist tendenziell eine süddeutsche Sache. Sieht man an Bayern ganz gut.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2022)

Ich hätte da eher an BaWü gedacht.










						Interner Polizeikritiker über Mobbing und Racial Profiling: „Ich habe halt verschissen“
					

Seit 24 Jahren ist Oliver von Dobrowolski Polizist. Bundesweit bekannt ist er als kritische Stimme, kaum einer wird in der Behörde so angefeindet.




					taz.de


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist wahr, aber Esoterik ist tendenziell eine süddeutsche Sache. Sieht man an Bayern ganz gut.


Ich denke auf jeden Fall dass die Kategorien rechts und links hier überhaupt nicht taugen. Impfgegner eint vor allem ein grundsätzliches Misstrauen gegenüber unserem Staat und unserer Gesellschaft. Das sieht man ja bei den "Spaziergängen" Nazis, AfDler, alt Hippies, Esoterikfans, irgendwelche christlichen Sekten, Kommunisten,... das ist ein buntes Sammelsurium an Extremisten jeglicher politischer Richtung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Impfskeptiker ist rechts. Da kommt auch viel aus der Esotherikecke.



Klischee-Hardcore-Esoteriker sind aber auch antiautoritär, individualistisch und staatsfern. Da würde ich in der Polizei jetzt eher weniger mit rechnen. Die lockt normalerweise Fans hierarchischer Strukturen an, die Zucht und Ordnung durchsetzen wollen - Rechte eben einschließlich Rechtsextremer. Da gibt es zwar auch eine kleine Überlappung mit Esoterikern, aber diese Doppelmotivation zur Impfgegnerschaft ändert ja nichts an der politischen Einstellung.

Umgekehrt würde ich aufgrund des gleichen Mechanismus erwarten, dass die meisten Polizisten mit festem freiheitlich-demokratischer Position sich impfen lassen: Von berufswegen sind es Persönlichkeiten, die Hierarchien und übergeordnete Kompetenzen akzeptieren. Wenn denen hochrangige Wissenschaftler, staatliches Fachpersonal, etc. sagen "eine Impfung ist gut für dich, das haben unsere fachmännischen Untersuchungen bestätigt", dann sagt ein pflichtbewusster Polizist nicht "Moooooment. Ihr seit doch nur Ausgeburten einer kapitalistisch-nationalistischen Weltverschwörung, ich weiß viel besser, was euer Chipwasser macht!!!", sondern der sagt "thx für den Hinweis, klingt, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, schlüssig. Wann ist mein Termin?".

ES SEI DENN es gibt noch eine andere Autoritätsquelle, die das Gegenteil sagt und der der Polizist mehr vertraut, als dem deutschen Staat und dessen Experten. Aber dann hat er sich eben schon von unserer demokratischen Grundordnung verabschiedet, wenn er irgend einem Schwurbler mehr Vertrauen schenkt, als staatlichen Institutionen. Und es ist halt so, dass linksextreme, autoritäre Schwurbler in Deutschland praktisch inexistent sind, weil sie seit 90 Jahren gejagt werden. Also haben solche schlechten Polizisten dann meist das rechte Ohr weit offen.


----------



## seahawk (26. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube das ist zu schwarz-weiss. Es gibt auch bei Behörden und Polizei genug Kandidaten, die gegen den Dienstherren klagen um die homöopathische Behandlung von der Beihilfe bezahlt zu bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2022)

Oder sie wird dir bei einer Erkältung in die Hand gedrückt und du siehst erst nach der Böhmermannsendung,
dass man die Homöopathie gegeben hat weil es nur im Kleingedruckten auf der Flasche steht.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2022)

Bedrohung durch NSU 2.0: Polizei verzichtete auf Warnung
					

Die Berliner Polizei soll es laut rbb versäumt haben, den Berliner Linkspartei-Abgeordneten Kocak zu warnen. Ihr lagen Informationen über eine rassistische Bedrohung und eine mögliche Gefährdung vor.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Da fragt man sich schon, wer da mal wieder auf dem rechten Auge blind war.


----------



## Tschetan (19. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt würde ich aufgrund des gleichen Mechanismus erwarten, dass die meisten Polizisten mit festem freiheitlich-demokratischer Position sich impfen lassen:



Was hat das miteinander zu tun?
Auch Polizisten sind normalerweise Menschen, mit normalen Gedankengängen und auch Zweifeln zu bestimmten Themen.
Viele geimpft Polizisten sind rechter, als viele ungeimpfte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber dann hat er sich eben schon von unserer demokratischen Grundordnung verabschiedet, wenn er irgend einem Schwurbler mehr Vertrauen schenkt, als staatlichen Institutionen.



Einfach unsäglich!
"Schwurbler" , wenn ich das schon lese. "Totschlagargument " , um sich einer sachlichen Diskussion zu entziehen.
Gilt für viele Themen und dient zur Diffamierung der anderen Meinung. Die demokratische Grundordnung sollte Gedanken und Redefreiheit garantieren und aushalten.
Was jetzt erfolgt, ist die "Schere im Kopf" des einzelnen und durch andere. Die Leute werden in der Gesellschaft Mundtod gemacht und ausgegrenzt.

In meiner Jugend habe ich das im Osten erlebt, aber was jetzt teilweise läuft ist ja fast schlimmer, weil es heute viel mehr Leute gibt die das ok finden und aus ihrer Position unterstützen.

Ehrlichkeit gehört natürlich dazu, ausgewogene Diskussionen, wo alle Seiten vertreten sind und der Beweis, das man nicht dazu da ist, anderen die Taschen zu füllen.

Übrigens bin ich geimpft und geboostert. Dazu Links und habe Kumpels bei der Polizei, die auch geimpft sind.
Nur um eventuelle Vermutungen, zu entkräften.
Bin auch nicht gegen Impfpflicht für Masern, Pocken, Diphtherie usw.


----------



## hoffgang (19. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was hat das miteinander zu tun?
> Auch Polizisten sind normalerweise Menschen, mit normalen Gedankengängen und auch Zweifeln zu bestimmten Themen.


Ja und mit eingeschränkten Grundrechten, ebenso wie Soldaten.
Dazu kommt, dass von bestimmten Berufsgruppen, wie z.b. Soldaten & Polizisten eine andere Erwartungshaltung an die eigene Gesinnung anliegt als beim Otto Normalo. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Einfach unsäglich!
> "Schwurbler" , wenn ich das schon lese. "Totschlagargument " , um sich einer sachlichen Diskussion zu entziehen.


Es gibt keine Sachliche Diskussion mit Impfgegnern der Corona Impfung, alleine deshalb, da diese sich den Fakten entziehen und irgendwelchen BS labern. Man will ne sachliche Diskussion? Wozu, Drosten hat in den letzten Monaten wirklich alles notwendige dazu gesagt. Jetzt kann man sich aussuchen, ob man Esoterik-Ute auf Youtube glaubt, oder Institutionen wie dem Paul-Ehrlich-Institut. Als Polizist sollte man eher nicht zu Ute tendieren... wenn doch, dann hat man nicht verstanden wofür man als Polizist steht. Wer an der Wirksamkeit der Impfung zweifelt, wer Fragen dazu hat, der kann sich beraten lassen. Wer das nicht tut und stattdessen Pseudo Dampfplauderern zuhört, wie dem Schiffmann zuhört, der muss sich vorwerfen lassen, das mit der FDGO nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.
Rainer Zufall, dass die obersten CoronaQuerdenker jetzt russische Propaganda teilen, oder? Das ist ein Umfeld in welchem sich staatstreue Sicherheitskräfte definitiv NICHT aufhalten sollten, darauf kommt man aber von ganz alleine.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gilt für viele Themen und dient zur Diffamierung der anderen Meinung. Die demokratische Grundordnung sollte Gedanken und Redefreiheit garantieren und aushalten.


Deswegen dürfen die Heinis ja auch demonstrieren, aber es gibt kein Gesetz den Spackos auch zuhören zu müssen oder sich mit dem was die "Argument" nennen auseinanderzusetzen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was jetzt erfolgt, ist die "Schere im Kopf" des einzelnen und durch andere. Die Leute werden in der Gesellschaft Mundtod gemacht und ausgegrenzt.


Es gibt Menschen, die grenzen sich durch Ihr Verhalten von ganz alleine aus, das ist nicht die Schuld der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (19. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja und mit eingeschränkten Grundrechten, ebenso wie Soldaten.
> Dazu kommt, dass von bestimmten Berufsgruppen, wie z.b. Soldaten & Polizisten eine andere Erwartungshaltung an die eigene Gesinnung anliegt als beim Otto Normalo.
> 
> 
> ...


besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was hat das miteinander zu tun?



Steht im Absatz davor. Muss man natürlich lesen können, bevor man zitiert.



> Einfach unsäglich!
> "Schwurbler" , wenn ich das schon lese. "Totschlagargument " , um sich einer sachlichen Diskussion zu entziehen.
> Gilt für viele Themen und dient zur Diffamierung der anderen Meinung. Die demokratische Grundordnung sollte Gedanken und Redefreiheit garantieren und aushalten.
> Was jetzt erfolgt, ist die "Schere im Kopf" des einzelnen und durch andere. Die Leute werden in der Gesellschaft Mundtod gemacht und ausgegrenzt.



Komm wieder, wenn du dich über wissenschaftliche Themen auf Basis von Fakten und Logik unterhalten möchtest und kannst. Ich werde mich nicht auf Schwurbeleien zu "Meinungen" über Themen einlassen, die keine Meinungssache sind.

_Edit:_
Und beachte dabei, welcher Inhalt in welchen Thread gehört. Nicht das schon wieder ein Thread wegen unqualifizierten "Meinungen" zu Corona geschlossen werden muss, in dem es gar nicht um Corona, sondern um Sicherheitskräfte geht.


----------



## Tschetan (19. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Muss man natürlich lesen können, bevor man zitiert.



Tut mir leid das ich dir nicht das Wasser reichen kann.

Bei deiner Lesekompetenz solltest du erkennen das ich in keinster Weise über Corona diskutiert habe.


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Rainer Zufall, dass die obersten CoronaQuerdenker jetzt russische Propaganda teilen, oder?


Das ganze hat aber auch ein Eigenleben.
Machen die Oberquerdenker das nicht bekommen sie den Hass ihrer eigenen Bubble ab.
Boris Reitschuster: Schwurblei zu Covid, aber Anti Putin. Er wird von den Querdenkern gehated.
Oder gar Donald Trump wenn er für das Impfen wirbt, er wurde dafür von einer Moderatorin für schlecht informiert und senil dargestellt, dafür!
Nicht für de  Quatsch den er sonst labert.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ganze hat aber auch ein Eigenleben.
> *Machen die Oberquerdenker das nicht bekommen sie den Hass ihrer eigenen Bubble ab.*
> Boris Reitschuster: Schwurblei zu Covid, aber Anti Putin. Er wird von den Querdenkern gehated.
> Oder gar Donald Trump wenn er für das Impfen wirbt, er wurde dafür von einer Moderatorin für schlecht informiert und senil dargestellt, dafür!
> Nicht für de  Quatsch den er sonst labert.


Wie war das noch mit Rindviechern die brav / wie dumm der Herde folgen, statt ihren eigenen Kopf (zum querdenken) zu gebrauchen?  

An sowas merkst du dann das die Selbstreflektion in diesen Kreisen irgendwo  tief am Meeresboden begraben liegen muss, wenn du mangelndes selbstständiges denken "kritisierst", aber dann aus reinem Herdentrieb anderen Müll, den selbst ggf. nicht mal teilst, weiterverbreitest, um nicht anzuecken.


----------



## hoffgang (20. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ganze hat aber auch ein Eigenleben.
> Machen die Oberquerdenker das nicht bekommen sie den Hass ihrer eigenen Bubble ab.
> Boris Reitschuster: Schwurblei zu Covid, aber Anti Putin. Er wird von den Querdenkern gehated.
> Oder gar Donald Trump wenn er für das Impfen wirbt, er wurde dafür von einer Moderatorin für schlecht informiert und senil dargestellt, dafür!
> Nicht für de  Quatsch den er sonst labert.



Oh noes, sind am Ende die frei denkenden Personen gar nicht frei denkend... Schocking!


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja und mit eingeschränkten Grundrechten, ebenso wie Soldaten.



Ich würde sagen, als Menschen haben sowohl Polizisten, als auch Soldaten die gleichen Grundrechte wie alle anderen auch. 
Allerdings sind sie ja dienstlich im staatlichen Auftrag unterwegs und dort an die Weisungen gebunden.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh noes, sind am Ende die frei denkenden Personen gar nicht frei denkend... Schocking!


Du siehst das von der falschen Seite, das ist insbesondere bei Trump scheinbar kein "Führer wir folgen dir"


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, als Menschen haben sowohl Polizisten, als auch Soldaten die gleichen Grundrechte wie alle anderen auch.
> Allerdings sind sie ja dienstlich im staatlichen Auftrag unterwegs und dort an die Weisungen gebunden.


Wobei auch außerdienstlich müssen die die freiheitliche Grundordnung verteidigen usw.
Es gibt gegenüber der Privatwirtschaft schon Einschränkungen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wobei auch außerdienstlich müssen die die freiheitliche Grundordnung verteidigen usw.
> Es gibt gegenüber der Privatwirtschaft schon Einschränkungen.



Naja ersteres sollte alleine schon zum Berufsbild von Polizisten gehören.
Dafür hat man einen sicheren Job und muss als Beamter keine Angst vor einer betriebsbedingten Kündigung haben.

Mal sehen, wann sich das mit der Sicherheitsüberprüfung für alle im öffentlichen Dienst durchsetzt.

Damit ließen sich Verfassungsfeinde wie Jens Meier schon von Anfang an aussortieren.








						Rückkehr Jens Maier: Disziplinarverfahren eingeleitet
					

Der rechtsextreme Richter und Ex-AfD-Bundestagsabgeordnete Jens Maier nimmt seinen Dienst wieder auf. Das LG Dresden leitet ein Disziplinarverfahren ein.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2022)

Jens Maier darf vorerst kein Richter sein
					

Der frühere AfD-Bundestagsabgeordnete Jens Maier darf sein Richteramt vorerst nicht mehr ausüben, so das Dienstgericht für Richter am LG Leipzig.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2022)

Sachsens Innenminister Wöller aus dem Amt entlassen | MDR.DE
					

Sachsens Innenminister Roland Wöller ist aus dem Amt entlassen worden. Ministerpräsident Michael Kretschmer hat den Innenminister nach mehreren Skandalen von seinen Aufgaben entbunden.




					www.mdr.de
				




Endlich!


---









						Wegen 'Reichsbürger'-Nähe: Polizist kein Beamter mehr
					

Das VG Hannover entfernte einen Kriminalhauptkommissar wegen seiner 'Reichsbürger- und Querdenker-Nähe aus dem Beamtenverhältnis.




					www.lto.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2022)

Wird das irgendwelche Konsequenzen haben? Vermutlich nicht. Grote wird weiter rumpimmeln, Scholz erinnert sich im Kanzleramt weiterhin nur bei Bedarf, und ein weiterer Polizeichef im Ruhestand guckt sich Abends "Best-of-Protester-Bashing"-Videos an.









						Gerichtsurteil gegen Hamburger Polizei: Legal, illegal, scheißegal
					

Fünf Jahre nach dem G20-Gipfel in Hamburg hat ein Gericht nun polizeiliches Handeln für rechtswidrig erklärt. Konsequenzen hat das dennoch nicht.




					taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2022)

Sind eigentlich zu dem G7-Gipfel Ende Juni irgendwelche Demos geplant?










						BMI: Hunderte Rechtsextremisten in Sicherheitsbehörden
					

Das Bundesinnenministerium legt seinen zweiten Bericht zu Rechtsextremisten in Sicherheitsbehörden vor und meldet hunderte Fälle.




					www.lto.de
				





Da würde ich einen klaren Verstoß gegen das AGG sehen:








						OVG Sachsen: Polizei muss Transmann weiter beschäftigen
					

Einem Polizeianwärter wird nach seinem Coming-Out als Transmann vorgeworfen, er habe bei der Eignungsuntersuchung arglistig getäuscht.




					www.lto.de


----------



## hoffgang (15. Mai 2022)

Kann man da schon mit dem 9€ Ticket fahren? Ansonsten wären mir nur die Flash Mobs auf Sylt bekannt.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Das 9€ Ticket soll ab Ende Mai verkauft werden und gilt ab 01.06.2022

Da lassen sich dann sicher auch interessante Forschungen zum Thema Schwarzfahren betreiben.

*Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe/Schwarzfahren:*_ Eine kleine Anfrage der Linksfraktion im Bundestag hat ergeben, dass jedes Jahr bundesweit 50.000 Menschen wegen einer Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe ins Gefängnis müssen, wobei es in fast einem Viertel der Fälle um das "Erschleichen von Leistungen" geht, berichtet die SZ (Ronen Steinke). Zudem koste die Inhaftierung der zahlungsunfähigen Straftäter:innen bundesweit täglich 450.000 Euro. Dennoch will die Bundesregierung weiter am Prinzip der Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe festhalten, da dies ein wirksames Druckmittel zur Durchsetzung der Geldstrafe darstelle. Die Linksfraktion im Bundestag hat nun einen Gesetzentwurf zur ersatzlosen Abschaffung der Strafbarkeit des Fahrens ohne Fahrschein erarbeitet. Die bisherige Straftat solle auch nicht zur Ordnungswidrigkeit herabgestuft werden. Es genüge das erhöhte Beförderungsentgelt._

Quelle: https://www.lto.de/recht/pressescha...nkungen-bverfg-straffreie-loesegeldzahlungen/

----









						Chat-Überwachung stoppen
					

Messenger-Chats überwachen, massenweise und ohne Anlass — das plant die EU. Wir müssen das verhindern! Unterzeichne den Appell.




					aktion.campact.de


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2022)

Bayern hat die meisten untergetauchten Neonazis
					

Im Freistaat steigt die Zahl der Rechtsextremen, die wegen eines Gewaltdelikts gesucht werden.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				






> Zwar geht es nicht in allen Fällen um Gewalttäter. Manche Rechtsextreme werden auch wegen gewaltloser Delikte wie Volksverhetzung gesucht, oder auch wegen unpolitischer Taten. In den vergangenen drei Jahren verdreifachte sich aber insbesondere die Zahl der untergetauchten Rechten, die wegen eines Gewaltdelikts gesucht werden. 2019 waren es 23, 2020 waren es 30, 2021 waren es 87.



---

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Demonstrationsverbote vom OVG und spätestens vom BVerfG aufgehoben werden.








						Nach Verbot von Pro-Palästina-Demos: Falsches Demokratieverständnis
					

Am Wochenende sind in Berlin pro-palästinensische Demonstrationen verboten worden. Mit Meinungsfreiheit ist das nicht vereinbar.




					taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wird das irgendwelche Konsequenzen haben? Vermutlich nicht. Grote wird weiter rumpimmeln, Scholz erinnert sich im Kanzleramt weiterhin nur bei Bedarf, und ein weiterer Polizeichef im Ruhestand guckt sich Abends "Best-of-Protester-Bashing"-Videos an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Einsatzleiter beim G20-Gipfel: Die Ära Hartmut Dudde endet endlich
					

Der Chef der Hamburger Schutzpolizei geht in den Ruhestand. Er verantwortete den Gewaltexzess der Uniformierten beim G20-Gipfel.




					taz.de
				




Grundsatzentscheidung des Bundersverwaltungsgerichtes:








						Protecstcamps vom Versammlungsfreiheit geschützt
					

Das Klimacamp  2017 im Rheinland unterfiel mit seinen Infrastruktureinrichtungen der Versammlungsfreiheit aus Art. 8 GG.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2022)

Ein Projekt in Zusammenarbeit mit dem ZDF Magazin Royal, hat Aufgedeckt, wie in den 16 Bundesländern die Bearbeitung von Hasskommentaren bei der Polizei so läuft.





						TATÜTATA.fail
					

Strafverfolgungsatlas: ZDF Magazin Royale




					xn--tattata-p2a.fail
				




Sendung:








						ZDF Magazin Royale vom 27. Mai 2022
					

Wer ist eigentlich verantwortlich für die Verfolgung von Hasskommentaren im Netz? Jedes der 16 Bundesländer für sich – was kann schon schiefgehen?




					www.zdf.de
				




In mehreren Bundesländern wurden nun Strafverfahren wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt gegen Polizisten eröffnet, weil Anzeigen nicht aufgenommen wurden.








						Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten nach Böhmermann-Sendung
					

Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum, aber offenbar gibt es bei der Strafverfolgung in Deutschland Defizite. Eine Aktion des "ZDF Magazin Royale" führte nun zu Ermittlungen wegen Strafvereitelung innerhalb der Polizei.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Politiker fordern bessere Bekämpfung von Hass im Netz
					

Mehrere Politiker sehen nach den Recherchen des "ZDF Magazin Royale" Nachholbedarf bei der Bekämpfung von Hasskommentaren im Internet. Polizei und Justiz hätten in dem Bereich "massive Defizite", so FDP-Politiker Kuhle.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Auch die Meldung von Hasskommentaren durch Facebook etc. an die ZMI im BKA funktioniert immer noch nicht.








						Hasskriminalität im Netz - BKA wartet auf Meldungen
					

Beim Bundeskriminalamt gibt es seit einigen Monaten eine Zentralstelle zur Bekämpfung von Hasskriminalität im Internet. Doch bislang laufen entsprechende Meldungen nur schleppend ein. Von Florian Flade.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




------------------------

In Chemnitz wurde wohl ein Flüchtling von Nazis ermordet und die Polizei vertuscht es.








						Tod eines Asylbewerbers in Chemnitz wirft Fragen auf | MDR.DE
					

Der Tod von Bilal J. in Chemnitz wirft viele Fragen auf. Die Familie berichtet von einer Auseinandersetzung mit einer Kopfverletzung. Ob diese ursächlich für den Tod ist, wird derzeit von der Polizei ermittelt.




					www.mdr.de
				











						Toter Geflüchteter in Chemnitz: Aufklärung verläuft schleppend
					

In Chemnitz stirbt ein Geflüchteter nach einem Streit. Mutmaßlich beteiligte Männer sind stadtbekannt, ein rechtes Motiv ist nicht ausgeschlossen.




					taz.de


----------



## Eckism (31. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Chemnitz wurde wohl ein Flüchtling von Nazis ermordet und die Polizei vertuscht es.


Das hat nix mit vertuschen zu tun, Gewaltverbrechen sind ja generell nicht so schlimm in Deutschland. Da waren die Täter halt zu dem Zeitpunkt unzurechnungsfähig(Alkohol/Drogen) und ne schwere Kinheitheit kommt dann auch noch dazu...vom Jugendstrafrecht ganz zu schweigen. Da muss der Flaschenhauer halt 5 Sozialstunden machen und gut is...

Richtig harte Verbrechen, z.B. nen Euro vorm Finanzamt versteckt, das ist etwas, was sich für die Polizei wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gewaltverbrechen sind ja generell nicht so schlimm in Deutschland.


Weil es in Ländern mit härteren Strafen (USA) so viel besser ist oder? 
Ich hatte in Deutschland nie die Angst, dass mein Gegenüber wie selbstverständlich eine Schusswaffe trägt.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil es in Ländern mit härteren Strafen (USA) so viel besser ist oder?
> Ich hatte in Deutschland nie die Angst, dass mein Gegenüber wie selbstverständlich eine Schusswaffe trägt.


Ich kenn da einige Vollpfosten(also richtige, richtige Vollpfosten), die mit Schreckschuss/Luftpistole rumlaufen...damit kann man keinen Amoklauf machen, aber Unheil kannste auch damit anrichten. Und der kleine Waffenschein kommt ja mit der Post...einfach so.^^

 Bei uns in der Gegend sind die letzten Jahre die Leute eher abgestochen oder im "Suff" vom Balkon geschupst worden, so ne Klinge eidert halt auch recht schlecht raus und ist leise.
Außerdem ist Waffengesetz und Strafgesetz eventuell was unterschiedliches.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Chemnitz wurde wohl ein Flüchtling von Nazis ermordet und die Polizei vertuscht es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du dir die Beschreibung durchgelesen?
- Person aus Gruppe A macht Frau aus Gruppe B an.
- Gruppe B lässt sich das nicht gefallen und wird u.a. als Kinderficker beschimpft
- Schlagabtausch
- Gruppen trennen sich wieder
- Eine Stunde (und erwiesenermaßen viel Alkohol auf Seiten von Gruppe B) später marschiert jemand aus Gruppe A erneut auf Gruppe B zu, mit zwei improvisierten Schlagwaffen in der Hand
- Jemand aus Gruppe B schlägt mit vergleichbarer, improvisierter Waffe zu
- Gruppe A trollt sich wieder
- Ist aber trotz deutlich sichtbarem Bluterguss am Kopf nicht der Meinung, einen Arzt aufsuchen zu müssen
- 1-2 Stunden später geht man pennen
- Am nächsten Tag wird der Verletzte tot im Bett gefunden
- Autopsie ergibt Einatmung von Erbrochenen

Sorry, aber der Fall ist wirklich ziemlich offensichtlich. Wer als Migrant mit zwei Flaschen in der Hand allein auf eine Gruppe Neonazis zumarschiert, gegen die man eine Stunde vorher schon einen Kampf verloren hat und wer dann nach dem zweiten Rückzug der Meinung ist, für ein "tennisballgroßes Hämatom" am Kopf (aus rein physikalischen Gründen muss die taz da wohl vollkommen unpassend eine Fläche und kein Volumen beschreiben, denn eine 0,1 l Blutblase kann die Haut am Schädel gar nicht bilden) nicht mehr Behandlung als eine kalte Dose Cola zu benötigen, der muss hackedicht gewesen sein. Und es leider keine Seltenheit, dass Sturzbesoffene in ihrem Erbrochenen ersticken.

Aber selbst wenn er an dem Schlag gestorben wäre, wäre es kein "Mord" und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht einmal "Totschlag", denn dem weiteren Verhalten des Opfers nach fühlte es sich nicht einmal selber schwer verletzt und der Täter hat ihn trotzdem ziehen lassen, war als definitiv nicht bestrebt eine tödliche oder auch nur länger anhaltende Folgen hinterlassende Verletzung zuzufügen. Wegen "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge" könnte man mal ermitteln, aber bei der Vorgeschichte sehe ich eine 50:50-Chance für einen Freispruch auf Selbstverteidigung, da die Initiative vom Opfer ausging. Auf alle Fälle lag bei dem Saufgelage vermindertes Urteilsvermögen auf allen Seiten vor.

Das es sich um Nazis und Migranten handelte, dürfte zwar die Eskalation des Streits beschleunigt haben, aber eine politische Tat sehe ich hier wirklich nicht. Und das will, ausgehend von einem maximal framenden taz-Artikel wirklich was heißen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kenn da einige Vollpfosten(also richtige, richtige Vollpfosten), die mit Schreckschuss/Luftpistole rumlaufen...damit kann man keinen Amoklauf machen, aber Unheil kannste auch damit anrichten. Und der kleine Waffenschein kommt ja mit der Post...einfach so.^^



Die Frage ist eher, wie viele überhaupt einen kleinen Waffenschein haben.
Zumal Luftdruckwaffen (SoftAir), als Anscheinswaffen zählen und überhaupt nicht geführt werden dürfen. 

Dazu ist auch für den kleinen Waffenschein ein Antrag nötig und wie bei allen Ämtern dauert das. Bearbeitungsgebühr wird natürlich auch fällig. 


			
				https://www.bussgeldkatalog.net/waffengesetz/kleiner-waffenschein/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Behörde prüft*, wie bei einem vollfertigen Waffenschein, die Nachweise der Zuverlässigkeit und der persönlichen Eignung. Hierbei stehen *folgende Punkte besonders im Vordergrund*:
> 
> 
> Volljährigkeit,
> ...


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, wie viele überhaupt einen kleinen Waffenschein haben.
> Zumal Luftdruckwaffen (SoftAir), als Anscheinswaffen zählen und überhaupt nicht geführt werden dürfen.


Das du ziemlich naiv bist, ist ja nix neues...man darf gar vieles nicht und trotzdem juckts niemanden.
Wobei ich mich ja auch ernsthaft frage, wieso man überhaupt so nen kleinen Waffenschein kauft...völlig unnötig der Quatsch.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit vertuschen zu tun, Gewaltverbrechen sind ja generell nicht so schlimm in Deutschland. Da waren die Täter halt zu dem Zeitpunkt unzurechnungsfähig(Alkohol/Drogen) und ne schwere Kinheitheit kommt dann auch noch dazu...vom Jugendstrafrecht ganz zu schweigen. Da muss der Flaschenhauer halt 5 Sozialstunden machen und gut is...
> 
> Richtig harte Verbrechen, z.B. nen Euro vorm Finanzamt versteckt, das ist etwas, was sich für die Polizei wirklich lohnt.


Erkenne ich da Zynismus?

Aber ich gebe dir in sofern Recht das Gewaltverbrechen in Deutschland oft sehr milde bestraft werden.
Und Steuersünder dagegen relativ hart.

Das Schwarzfahren auch noch eine Straftat darstellt: Schwarzfahren bleibt vorerst eine Straftat
ist schon traurig. Weil die meisten Schwarzfahrer bettelarm sind.



> Die Länder Berlin und Bremen hatten einen Antrag zur Entkriminalisierung des Fahrens ohne Fahrschein eingereicht. Eine Mehrheit fand sich bei der Justizministerkonferenz dafür nicht - obwohl die Initiative „Freiheitsfonds“ zuvor mehr als 100.000 Unterschriften dafür an die Länderminister überreicht hatte. Bisher drohen Schwarzfahrern neben Geldstrafen auch Haftstrafen bis zu einem Jahr.
> 
> Das Thema sei „juristisch nicht zu lösen“, sagte Nordrhein-Westfalens Justizminister Peter Biesenbach (CDU). Stattdessen müsse armen und suchtkranken Menschen, die wegen Fahrens ohne Fahrschein besonders häufig ins Gefängnis müssten, „auf sozialer und Betreuungsseite“ geholfen werden. Man sei sich aber unter den Ländern einig, dass es bei dem Thema „Beratungsbedarf“ gebe. Daher sollen sich nun die Amtschefs der Ministerien damit beschäftigen.
> 
> Insgesamt kommen jährlich etwa 50.000 Menschen nur deshalb in Haft, weil sie eine Geldstrafe nicht bezahlen können. Nach einer Kleinen Anfrage der Linksfraktion im Bundestag sind in ärmeren Bundesländern wie etwa Brandenburg regelmäßig um die zehn Prozent aller Gefängniszellen mit Menschen belegt, die laut ihrem Urteil eigentlich nur zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt waren. Im reicheren Hamburg dagegen, so berichtete kürzlich die "Süddeutsche Zeitung" seien es meist nur zwischen drei und vier Prozent. Um welche Delikte es dabei geht, sagt die Bundesregierung nicht.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erkenne ich da Zynismus?


Zynismus? Ich? Niemals!

Ich finde Gewaltverbrechen genauso lässig, wie die Gesetzgebung...schließlich gibts sowas wie "schlechte Kindheit",  der ist geistig noch nicht ganz Reif also "Jugendstrafrecht", bei Drogen/Alkohol "Unzurechnungsfähigkeit"(er kann ja zumindest sagen, das er besoffen oder/und im Rausch war), "außerordentliche seelische Verfassung" gibts glaube auch  noch., usw. 
Eigentlich ist es mir ein Rätsel, wie man für Gewaltverbrechen überhaupt verknackt werden kann...


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

Man sollte die psycho-sozialen Ursachen für Verbrechen nicht herunterspielen.
Aber über Strafmaße sollte man diskutieren.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man sollte die psycho-sozialen Ursachen für Verbrechen nicht herunterspielen.
> Aber über Strafmaße sollte man diskutieren.


Nützt ja auch nix, wenn die Straf mickrig ausfällt...da lernen die es nie und der nächste bekommt gleich auf die Kinnlade.

Hauptsächlich geht es drum, die Allgemeinheit zu schützen und nicht, nen Verbrecher für nen Haufen Geld zu ärgern.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich geht es drum, die Allgemeinheit zu schützen und nicht, nen Verbrecher für nen Haufen Geld zu ärgern.


Ich kenne jemanden der hatte Monate lang seine Pillen nicht genommen und kam in die Psychiatrie.
Von dort ist er abgehauen und hat sich von zu Hause ein Küchenmesser geholt.
Dann hat er sich mit jemanden getroffen und den fast platt gemacht.
Bald ist das Urteil. Der wird wohl Dauerunterbringung in der forensischen Psychatrie bekommen.
Wo er jetzt auch schon die ganze Zeit einsitzt.
Der hat sich alles versaut. Die Schwangere Freundin sitzt jetzt alleine zu Hause.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden der hatte Monate lang seine Pillen nicht genommen und kam in die Psychiatrie.
> Von dort ist er abgehauen und hat sich von zu Hause ein Küchenmesser geholt.
> Dann hat er sich mit jemanden getroffen und den fast platt gemacht.
> Bald ist das Urteil. Der wird wohl Dauerunterbringung in der forensischen Psychatrie bekommen.
> ...


Da funktioniert die Gesetzgebung ausnahmsweise ja mal.
Und die Freundin weiß auch woran se ist, da kann se sich nen neuen Stecher angeln.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden der hatte Monate lang seine Pillen nicht genommen und kam in die Psychiatrie.



Wenn es aber nicht so viele Probleme mit Therapieplätzen gäbe, hätte man das aber vielleicht verhindern können. 








						Stocken der Psychiatriereform: Schluss mit der Anstalt
					

Viele psychisch kranke Menschen sind mit ambulanter Hilfe besser dran als mit einer Einweisung in die Psychiatrie. Doch der Reformprozess stockt.




					taz.de
				




Und auch die Polizei ist schlecht vorbereitet:








						Polizei und psychisch Kranke: Falsch vorbereitet?
					

Wenn Polizisten im Einsatz auf psychisch Kranke treffen, kommt es immer wieder zu Gewalt. Nach mehreren tödlichen Vorfällen stellt sich die Frage: Läuft in der Polizeiausbildung etwas falsch? Von Florian Barth und Heiko Wirtz-Walter.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





Probleme gibt es auch Waffen wieder einzukassieren, nachdem der Waffenschein bzw. die WBK entzogen wurde.








						Schüsse auf Polizisten in Klarenthal
					

In Saarbrücken-Klarenthal ist heute Morgen ein Polizeibeamter durch Schüsse verletzt worden. Derzeit gibt es immer noch Schusswechsel zwischen der Polizei und einem 67-Jährigen, der sich in seiner Wohnung verbarrikadiert hat. Die Polizei bittet Anwohner der Wilhelmstraße und der Warndtstraße...




					www.sr.de


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es aber nicht so viele Probleme mit Therapieplätzen gäbe, hätte man das aber vielleicht verhindern können.


Er hatte keine Krankheitseinsicht mehr gezeigt und auf eigene Faust seine Medikamente abgesetzt.
Erst wenn man Selbst oder Fremdengefährdend ist, kann man zwangsweise eingewiesen und dazu gezwungen werden Medikamente einzunehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich ja auch ernsthaft frage, wieso man überhaupt so nen kleinen Waffenschein kauft...völlig unnötig der Quatsch.



Braucht auch eigentlich keiner. 
Außer man will halt ein Pfefferspray oder eine SRS-Waffe in der Öffentlichkeit führen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nützt ja auch nix, wenn die Straf mickrig ausfällt...


Nur weil jemand ne geringe Gefängnisstrafe bekommt ist er ja nicht in Freiheit.
Die Unterbringung in der geschlossenen zählt nicht als Strafe, aber so kann er nicht draußen rum laufen.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er hatte keine Krankheitseinsicht mehr gezeigt und auf eigene Faust seine Medikamente abgesetzt.
> Erst wenn man Selbst oder Fremdengefährdend ist, kann man zwangsweise eingewiesen und dazu gezwungen werden Medikamente einzunehmen.


Man kann sich halt schlecht in die Leute/Psyche anderer hineinversetzen. Klar, das ist total shice, wenn man "was an der Waffel hat" und die ganzen Pillen usw. haben sicherlich auch ab und zu Nebenwirkungen die nicht gerade angenehm sind, aber gerade in solch einem Fall setzt man auf eigene Faust überhaupt nix ab, sondern spricht mit seinem Arzt/anderen Ärzten über alternativen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Braucht auch eigentlich keiner.
> Außer man will halt ein Pfefferspray oder eine SRS-Waffe in der Öffentlichkeit führen.


Eigentlich ist es ja schon traurig, das man sowas "aus Schutz" mitführen will...



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand ne geringe Gefängnisstrafe bekommt ist er ja nicht in Freiheit.
> Die Unterbringung in der geschlossenen zählt nicht als Strafe, aber so kann er nicht draußen rum laufen.


Klaro...wie oft ist es schon vorgekommen, das jemand auf Freigang jemanden verletzt, getötet, entführt oder unfreiwillig gef*ckt hat...das ist doch alles nix halbes und nix ganzes...


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Klaro...wie oft ist es schon vorgekommen, das jemand auf Freigang jemanden verletzt, getötet, entführt oder unfreiwillig gef*ckt hat...das ist doch alles nix halbes und nix ganzes...


Ich rede doch grad gar nicht von Freigang.


----------



## Neuer_User (3. Juni 2022)

Es geht langsam voran in der Republik. Früher waren rechte Straftäter. schauen wir z.B. auf den Dutschke-Attentäter natürlich immer unvernetzte psychischkranke Einzeltäter, obwohl sie das offensichtlich nicht waren. Mal sehen, was aus diesen Ermittlungen herauskommt. Vermutlich werden sie wie immer im Sand verlaufen. Es ist frustrierend, dass unsere Justiz und die Polizei seit Jahrzehnten wegschaut und kleinredet.









						Rechte Terrorserie in den Neunzigerjahren: Bundesanwaltschaft prüft Verbindungen zum Anschlag von Saarlouis
					

In den Neunzigerjahren verübten Unbekannte mehr als 20 Brand- und Sprengstoffattentate im Saarland. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen prüft die Bundesanwaltschaft jetzt, ob es Zusammenhänge mit dem Mordfall Yeboah gibt.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich rede doch grad gar nicht von Freigang.


Trotzdem bekommste da irgendwann Freigang, wo man sein Unheil dann halt in kürzerer Zeit stiften muss.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Trotzdem bekommste da irgendwann Freigang, wo man sein Unheil dann halt in kürzerer Zeit stiften muss.


Und wo ist hier der Unterschied zwischen Haft und Unterbringung in der geschlossenen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Es geht langsam voran in der Republik. Früher waren rechte Straftäter. schauen wir z.B. auf den Dutschke-Attentäter natürlich immer unvernetzte psychischkranke Einzeltäter, obwohl sie das offensichtlich nicht waren. Mal sehen, was aus diesen Ermittlungen herauskommt. Vermutlich werden sie wie immer im Sand verlaufen. Es ist frustrierend, dass unsere Justiz und die Polizei seit Jahrzehnten wegschaut und kleinredet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider nur sehr langsam. In einem Land mit der Vergangenheit wie Deutschland, müsste so etwas ganz oben auf der Agenda stehen.
Da gab es doch auch diese Anfrage beim Polizeichef, dass die Polizei auf Rassismus überprüft wird, was er nicht wollte, weil es das angeblich nicht gäbe...


----------



## Steamhammer (4. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Braucht auch eigentlich keiner.
> Außer man will halt ein Pfefferspray oder eine SRS-Waffe in der Öffentlichkeit führen.


habs mal angepasst...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Trotzdem bekommste da irgendwann Freigang, wo man sein Unheil dann halt in kürzerer Zeit stiften muss.



Jemand, der weiterhin als gefählich bewertet wird, bekommt keinen Freigang. Und wenn die weiterbestehende Gefährlichkeit bereits beim Urteil berücksichtigt/Sicherheitsverwahrung eingeplant wurde, kommt er überhaupt nicht mehr frei, bis sich was an seinem Zustand ändert. Das ist in der Summe halt das sicherste, was man machen kann.


----------



## Defenz0r (5. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jemand, der weiterhin als gefählich bewertet wird, bekommt keinen Freigang. Und wenn die weiterbestehende Gefährlichkeit bereits beim Urteil berücksichtigt/Sicherheitsverwahrung eingeplant wurde, kommt er überhaupt nicht mehr frei, bis sich was an seinem Zustand ändert. Das ist in der Summe halt das sicherste, was man machen kann.



Ist jemand mit Waffe nicht automatisch gefaehrlicher als jemand ohne?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2022)

Es gibt Leute mit Waffe, bei denen ich weitaus weniger Bedenken habe, als bei anderen ohne.
Aber ich sehe keinerlei Zusammenhang zwischen deinem Einwurf und dem bisherigen Thema u.a. zwischen Eckism und mir.


----------



## seahawk (12. Juni 2022)

Erschreckender Blick hinter die Kulissen









						Polizeimesse in Frankfurt: Toxische Männlichkeit, Waffentests und Lobbyismus im „vertraulichen Rahmen“
					

Frankfurt ist Ort der Polizeimesse GPEC. Unser Autor besuchte die viertägige Messe und durfte dabei sogar mit einem Panzer über das Gelände fahren. Eine Reportage.




					www.fr.de


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Juni 2022)

In manchen Sachen funktioniert die Executive noch... man könnte schon fast meinen sie übertreibt und "funktioniert" nur noch dort....









						Razzia im Schimmerlos: „Schlag gegen Rauschgiftszene“ oder Schlag ins Wasser?
					

Mit einem Großaufgebot rückte die Regensburger Polizei am Wochenende zur Drogenrazzia im Club Schimmerlos an. Dass es tatsächlich ein „Schlag gegen die Rauschgiftszene“ war, lässt sich anhand der bislang veröffentlichten Informationen nicht erkennen.




					www.regensburg-digital.de


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Erschreckender Blick hinter die Kulissen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erschreckend finde ich das nicht, aber gemein ist das schon, das die Polizei sich mit dem Zeug eindecken darf, und der der normale Bürger dafür extra nach Polen oder dort bestellen muss.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juni 2022)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> In manchen Sachen funktioniert die Executive noch... man könnte schon fast meinen sie übertreibt und "funktioniert" nur noch dort....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Legende nach ist man in Bayern vor einigen Jahren ja auch mal mit Polizeitauchern in die Isar gehüpft, um einen Johnny sicherzustellen, den zwei erwischte Kiffer kurzerhand versenkt hatten. Wobei ich mir das tatsächlich als (nur leicht) übersteigerte Darstellung denke.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> habs mal angepasst...



Auch für Pfefferspray das für den Einsatz gegen Menschen zugelassen ist, ist ein kleiner Waffenschein notwendig. 
Die Plicht entfällt nur für nicht für den Einsatz gegen den Menschen zugelassene „Tierabwehrspray“.








						Wie beantrage ich einen kleinen Waffenschein? KGK Rechtsanwälte
					

Wie beantrage ich einen kleinen Waffenschein? Was sind die Voraussetzungen? Darf ich Pfefferspray bei mir haben? Wir informieren gern!




					www.kgk-kanzlei.de


----------



## Eckism (22. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch für Pfefferspray das für den Einsatz gegen Menschen zugelassen ist, ist ein kleiner Waffenschein notwendig.
> Die Plicht entfällt nur für nicht für den Einsatz gegen den Menschen zugelassene „Tierabwehrspray“.
> 
> 
> ...


Das nicht zugelassene Pfefferspray kribbelt bestimmt trotzdem in den Augen von Menschen, da kann man ja unbesorgt dazu greifen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das nicht zugelassene Pfefferspray kribbelt bestimmt trotzdem in den Augen von Menschen, da kann man ja unbesorgt dazu greifen.


"Kribbelt"


----------



## Eckism (22. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> "Kribbelt"


Naja...für Menschen nicht zugelassen bedeutet ja, das es bei Menschen nicht so geil wirkt...
Hunde sind da sicherlich etwas empfindlicher und somit wird das Pfefferspray auch nicht so intensiv sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Naja...für Menschen nicht zugelassen bedeutet ja, das es bei Menschen nicht so geil wirkt...
> Hunde sind da sicherlich etwas empfindlicher und somit wird das Pfefferspray auch nicht so intensiv sein.



Es ist schon ein bisschen mehr als ein "Kribbeln"  Aber ja, das Zeug was Polizei, Ordnungsbehörden oder zertifizierte Sicherheitsdienste anwenden dürfen, hat schon klar deutlichere Auswirkungen i.d.R.

_(Quelle: anekdotisches Wissen / "Wilde Jugend"  )_


----------



## Steamhammer (3. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch für Pfefferspray das für den Einsatz gegen Menschen zugelassen ist, ist ein kleiner Waffenschein notwendig.
> Die Plicht entfällt nur für nicht für den Einsatz gegen den Menschen zugelassene „Tierabwehrspray“.
> 
> 
> ...


Vorsicht - Pfefferspray ohne die Kennzeichnung "Nur zur Tierabwehr" ist schlicht verboten! 
Ein Kleiner Waffenschein berechtigt ausschließlich zum führen von Schreck*schusswaffen* mit PTB-Siegel und das benannte Spray ist nunmal keine Schusswaffe! (Auch wenn einige Seiten im Netz und sogar lokale Behörden da Blödsinn zu schreiben) 
Hier mal eine kleine Auslassung zum Thema in der Erklärung eines realen Falles: https://www.drschmitz.de/taetigkeitsfelder/waffenrecht/waffenstrafrecht/pfefferspray/

Ein Pfefferspray ohne PTB Prüfzeichen und Tierabwehrufschrift ist schlicht und ergreifend illegal in Deutschland und da ist es egal, ob es als Waffe definiert wird oder nicht (und der Kinderwaffenschein ist nicht für illegale Waffen gedacht) - ich kann nur jedem raten, sich solches Zeugs nicht in Polen o.ä. zu kaufen bzw. sich nicht damit erwischen zu lassen!


			Anlage 2 WaffG - Einzelnorm
		




> *Verbotene Waffen
> Der Umgang, mit Ausnahme der Unbrauchbarmachung, mit folgenden Waffen und Munition ist verboten:*
> ...
> 1.3.5
> ...



LG:Steam


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2022)

Das das RSG nicht unbedingt strafbar ist, ist ja die Schlussfolgerung aus dem Beispielfall.

Dein Zitat sagt nur, dass es ein Prüfzeichen geben muss. Die Beschränkung auf Tiere kommt da nicht vor.
Tiere werden da nur im Zusammenhang mit Elektroimpulsgeräten erwähnt.


----------



## Steamhammer (17. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das das RSG nicht unbedingt strafbar ist, ist ja die Schlussfolgerung aus dem Beispielfall.
> 
> Dein Zitat sagt nur, dass es ein Prüfzeichen geben muss. Die Beschränkung auf Tiere kommt da nicht vor.
> Tiere werden da nur im Zusammenhang mit Elektroimpulsgeräten erwähnt.


Hallo DKK007, in meinem zitierten Fall von der Anwaltsseite ging es um die Falschanwendung geltenden Rechts durch die Staatsanwalschaft da ja das der HD zugrundeliegende Spray eben den Aufdruck "Nur zur Tierabwehr" getragen hatte - da sieht man sehr gut, dass das deutsche Waffengesetz noch nicht einmal von den "Profis" richtig verstanden wird (schwammig und unklar formuliert etc. und jeder der, eine Vereinfachung und Klarstellung fordert wird gleich als Waffenlobbyist abgewatscht,der US-Verhältnisse will) . 
Den Rest erklärt ziemlich eindeutig mein Zitat aus der Anlage zum Waffengesetz.

Nochmal: Es gibt 2 Arten von legalen Abwehrsprays in Deutschland - zum einen CS, welches tatsächlich nach alten Gesetzen getestet wurde und demnach die verwendeten Mixturen auch bei aktuellen Sprays entsprechende Prüfsiegel tragen und daher legal zu besitzen und auch zu führen sind!
Zum anderen die (wirksameren) neuen Wirkmittel auf Pfeffer-/Chillibasis, die allerdings aufgrund von EU-Verordnungen und damit auch deutschen Gesetzen nicht getestet werden dürfen (Tierschutz etc.) und damit keine Prüfzeichen und entsprechende Siegel erhalten. 
Diese Mittel sind nur dann legal zu besitzen und zu führen, wenn sie die entsprechende Aufschift "Nur zur Tierabwehr" tragen!  Pfeffersprays ohne diesen Aufdruck sind in Deutschland VERBOTEN - also nix Kleiner Waffenschein etc.! 
Polizei und andere Behörden sind übrigens vom WaffG ausgenommen - dürfen solche Sprays deshalb nutzen.

LG


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2022)

Da hast du dich aber sehr tief damit beschäftigt.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2022)

Polizei und trans Personen: Aus Angst nicht zur Staatsgewalt
					

Ausweiskontrolle, Zeugenbefragung oder eine Anzeige erstatten: Für trans Personen sind solche Vorfälle und Schritte besonders sensibel.




					taz.de
				




Da sind noch viele Fortbildungen nötig. 
Insbesondere nicht nur bei Führungskräften, sondern auch im normalen Streifendienst.


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Polizei und trans Personen: Aus Angst nicht zur Staatsgewalt
> 
> 
> Ausweiskontrolle, Zeugenbefragung oder eine Anzeige erstatten: Für trans Personen sind solche Vorfälle und Schritte besonders sensibel.
> ...



Ist echt hart


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. August 2022)

Ein neues Kapitel aus dem Bestseller: "Ein großer Haufen auf Recht und Gesetz - Ihr Team Blau HH":









						Klima-Protestcamp in Hamburg: Essen, Trinken, Zelten verboten
					

Die Hamburger Polizei hat ein Protestcamp von Klimaaktivist*innen faktisch untersagt. Dabei sind diese von der Versammlungsfreiheit geschützt.




					taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2022)

Gericht war schnell:








						Protestcamp inkl. Zelten: VG zur Versammlungsfreiheit
					

Im Streit um ein in der kommenden Woche von linken und klimapolitischen Gruppen geplantes Protestcamp hat das VG Hamburg Auflagen Auflagen aufgehoben.




					www.lto.de
				




Update OVG:








						OVG: Beim Hamburger Klimacamp darf gezeltet werden
					

Können Zelte Teil einer Versammlung sein? Die Stadt Hamburg verneinte dies im Fall eines Klimacamps, doch verlor jetzt nach dem VG auch vor dem OVG.




					www.lto.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2022)

Die Gerichte hatten auch die Camps zum G20-Gipfel damals freigegeben. Hat die Hamburger Polizei aber nicht interessiert und ein gewisser Olaf Scholz hat ihr dafür gedankt.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2022)

Wobei man da sicher Bilder wie beim G20 vermeiden will nochmal zu haben.

Das Verfahren zum Pimmelgate wurde nun eingestellt. Aber warum wurde das "fehlende öffentliche Interesse" nicht schon vor der Durchsuchung erkannt?








						Ermittlungsverfahren zum 'Pimmelgate' eingestellt
					

Das Ermittlungsverfahren wegen möglicher Beleidigung des Senators Grote wurde eingestellt. Es mangele an öffentlichem Interesse an der Strafverfolgung.




					www.lto.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2022)

Warum sollte man das vermeiden wollen?
Wie gesagt: Die Polizeiverantwortlichen wurden für Versagen gelobt, die Politiker konnten populistisch profitieren. Einzige Demonstranten, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Anwohner und alle, die sich für ihre Mitmenchen einsetzen, waren gearscht. Aber wann hätten diese Aspekte jemals einen der heutigen Entscheidungsträger interessiert?


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. August 2022)

Und auch zum Pimmelgate:









						Beleidigung gegen Hamburgs Innensenator Grote: Wohnungsdurchsuchung wegen »Pimmelgate« war unrechtmäßig
					

Ein Mann titulierte Hamburgs Innensenator Andy Grote auf Twitter als »so 1 Pimmel« – in der Folge kam es zu einer Wohnungsdurchsuchung. Nun urteilte das Landgericht: Die Maßnahme war unverhältnismäßig.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Ob es wohl eine "Hansestadt Hamburg" - Mod für Tropico oder sonstige Bananenrepublik-Simulatoren gibt?


----------



## Steamhammer (8. August 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hast du dich aber sehr tief damit beschäftigt.


Hallo DKK007, ja - bin zwangsweise dazu genötigt mich damit zu befassen.( Ich bin seit 2008 Sportschütze,seit 2009 LWB,Vereinsvorstand und zu guter letzt seit anfang dieses Jahres noch Jäger.  ) 
Das führte dazu, dass ich mich seit nunmehr 14 Jahren aktiv mit dem WaffG, dem SprengG und den dazu gehörenden Verordnungen und Vorschriften sowie der Umsetzug derselben vor den Gerichten befassen mus - wobei ich das intensiver betreibe als "Ottonormalschütze/-jäger".

LG


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> ( Ich bin seit 2008 Sportschütze,seit 2009 LWB,Vereinsvorstand und zu guter letzt seit anfang dieses Jahres noch Jäger. )


Ich lese grad ein Buch über Waffenrecht, Geschichte etc in Deutschland und hab grad echt Mitleid mit dir.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

Hmmm...
schwierig, ich meine, mit einem Messer auf Polizisten los zu gehen, ist erst mal NoGo, keine Diskussion.
Aber dann gleich mit einer MP zu antworten?
Haben die nicht normale Pistolen, Pfefferspray oder Teaser bei sich?


			https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/dortmund-polizei-erschiesst-mit-messer-bewaffneten-16-jaehrigen-hintergruende-noch-unklar_id_132040605.html


----------



## Eckism (9. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> schwierig, ich meine, mit einem Messer auf Polizisten los zu gehen, ist erst mal NoGo, keine Diskussion.
> Aber dann gleich mit einer MP zu antworten?
> Haben die nicht normale Pistolen, Pfefferspray oder Teaser bei sich?
> ...


Spart am Ende vermutlich 100.000€ Steuergelder...die meisten Idioten im jugendlichen Alter bleiben Idioten und landen öfter im Knast, was uns alle Geld kostet...die 5-6 Mumpeln kosten um die 10-20€, also nen Schnapper.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Spart am Ende vermutlich 100.000€ Steuergelder...die meisten Idioten im jugendlichen Alter bleiben Idioten und landen öfter im Knast, was uns alle Geld kostet...die 5-6 Mumpeln kosten um die 10-20€, also nen Schnapper.


Na ja, prinzipiell ist es aber immer noch ein Mensch,  der jetzt tot ist, egal ob gut, böse, doof oder sonstwas.

Ich dachte immer, die Polizei übt den gezielten Schuss in den Oberschenkel, das wäre meine Hauptkritik.
Klar ist, dass wenn es um Leben und Tot eines Beamten geht, dass er ein Selbstverteidigungsrecht hat - unbestritten. Aber gleich eine ganze MP Garbe einmal quer rüber?


----------



## Sverre (9. August 2022)

Ob 5 Schuss  aus einer MP oder Pistole ist völlig egal. 
Wichtig ist die Mannstopwirkung herzustellen, sprich auf die Beine zu schießen (Brustbein/ Nasenbein usw.)

Die einzige Frage ist wie war die Eigensicherung im Vorfeld ( Situation / Abstand usw.)
Es gibt Situationen da sind Pfefferspray oder Teaser wirkungslos und auch nicht angebracht.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

Sverre schrieb:


> Ob 5 Schuss  aus einer MP oder Pistole ist völlig egal.
> Wichtig ist die Mannstopwirkung herzustellen, sprich auf die Beine zu schießen (Brustbein/ Nasenbein usw.)


Lt. den kursierenden Berichten ging die MP Garbe vom Unterleib bis hin zum einem Kopftreffer.
Am Besten mal selbst die Presse durchscannen, in meinen Augen leicht diffuse Berichterstattung.
Mannstopwirkung reicht eigentlich der besagte Oberschenkelschuss, oder?


----------



## Mahoy (9. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> schwierig, ich meine, mit einem Messer auf Polizisten los zu gehen, ist erst mal NoGo, keine Diskussion.
> Aber dann gleich mit einer MP zu antworten?
> Haben die nicht normale Pistolen, Pfefferspray oder Teaser bei sich?


Das macht erst einmal keinen Unterschied, auch eine Maschinenpistole ist eine Pistole und wenn es die gerade geführte reguläre Dienstwaffe ist, kommt sie zum Einsatz. Ob _überhaupt_ eine Dienstwaffe zum Einsatz kommen musste, wird hoffentlich abschließend geklärt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, prinzipiell ist es aber immer noch ein Mensch,  der jetzt tot ist, egal ob gut, böse, doof oder sonstwas.


Absolute Zustimmung.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, die Polizei übt den gezielten Schuss in den Oberschenkel, das wäre meine Hauptkritik.


Das ist eine langlebige Legende. Auch in der bundesdeutschen Schießausbildung wird geübt, das Ziel dort zu treffen, wo es für den Schützen und unbeteiligte Dritte am sichersten ist, also auf den Korpus. Der Versuch, Beine oder Hände, also Extremitäten mit geringerer Fläche und höherer Beweglichkeit zu treffen, ist in so ziemlich jeder Situation zum Scheitern verurteilt und gefährdet neben dem Schützen selbst alle Personen in der Schussbahn des höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ins Ziel gehenden Projektils.

Es gibt eine Ausnahme, bei der mit einem gezielten Schuss ins Bein bereits gestellte Personen zu Fall zu bringen, wenn es aus irgend einem Grund zu gefährlich ist, diesen anders zu überwältigen. Das wird aber kaum gemacht, da dafür hierzulande nicht nur die Täter mit "Death or Glory"-Einstellung fehlen, sondern weil man damit noch schneller wegen ungerechtfertigten Schusswaffeneinsatzes drankommen kann, als wenn man einem direkten Angreifer erschießt.

Aber zur bundesdeutschen Polizeiausbildung gehört auch, dass Schusswaffeneinsatz wirklich das letzte Mittel ist. Das bedeutet nicht, dass es auch immer so funktioniert, aber im internationalen Vergleich ist unsere Polizei nun wirklich nicht schießwütig. Da muss schon eine Situation ziemlich angespannt sind bzw. aus dem Ruder laufen.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

@Mahoy : Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung - auch zum Mythos Beinschuss - wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> schwierig, ich meine, mit einem Messer auf Polizisten los zu gehen, ist erst mal NoGo, keine Diskussion.
> Aber dann gleich mit einer MP zu antworten?


Hast du nicht gelernt, dass man wenn ein Angreifer mit Messer zu nah ist, dass man dann mit einer normalen Pistole im Nachteil ist?


compisucher schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung - auch zum Mythos Beinschuss - wusste ich nicht.


Gut, wir sind keine Polizisten, aber das haben wir doch auch nicht gelernt. 
Normale Bekämpfung ist mit 2 Schuss in den Oberkörper und wenn der Angriff damit nicht gestoppt wurde setzt
man den dritten Schuss in den Kopf.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du nicht gelernt, dass man wenn ein Angreifer mit Messer zu nah ist, dass man dann mit einer normalen Pistole im Nachteil ist?


Als Pilot kam bisher keiner mit einem Messer bedrohlich nahe und auf meinem "zweiten Bildungsweg" bei der BW bin ich mit einer Sniper durch Gelände gelatscht, war auch keiner mit einem Messer da.
Also, nein, ich bin mit diesem Szenario nicht vertraut, darum frage ich vermutlich etwas doof.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Als Pilot kam bisher keiner mit einem Messer bedrohlich nahe


Also beim SERE Training hört man das doch und das hattest du als Pilot ausführlicher als ich.


----------



## Eckism (9. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, prinzipiell ist es aber immer noch ein Mensch,  der jetzt tot ist, egal ob gut, böse, doof oder sonstwas.


Jeder weiß doch, was einem blüht, wenn man mit nem Messer/Waffe in der Nähe von nem Polizisten rumhantiert. Das geht schon als Suizid durch...der hatte da richtig Bock drauf.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also beim SERE Training hört man das doch und das hattest du als Pilot ausführlicher als ich.


Wir haben Hühner mit dem Klappmesser gekillt, Fische mit der Hand gefischt, feindliche Kampfhunde ausgeschaltet (OK, simuliert) und der Umgang mit der Dienstpistole trainiert - und da hieß es: 
Leere das Magazin auf den Oberkörper, wenn es geht auf den Kopf, damit der Typ mit AK-47 garantiert nicht mehr aufsteht.
Also weit davon entfernt, wie ein Polizist reagieren muss, wenn ein jugendlicher Aufmüpfiger mit einem Butterfly auf ihn zuläuft.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2022)

Okay da gab es doch ein paar Unterschiede zu heute, wobei ich nur den kurzen SERE gemacht hab 

Den Fisch gab es auch, aber Hühner haben wir nicht gemeuchelt^^


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> ...., aber Hühner haben wir nicht gemeuchelt^^


Das hat KEINEN Spass gemacht.
Hieß bei uns noch Überlebenstraining Land in Schongau.
Wenn man es nicht machen wollte, war es das mit Karriere.
Aber ist jetzt OT, nicht dass Shinna mich wieder zusammenscheißt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. August 2022)

Pfefferspray, selbst das von der Polizei, wirkt nicht verlässlich genug in so einer Situation, jemand dem das Adrenalin zu den Poren rauskommt, bemerkt das manchmal kaum. Taser sind bei den meisten deutschen Polizeien Sondereinheiten vorbehalten. Das mit dem "Beinschuss" ist, wie schon erklärt, ein Mythos.

Ich bin ja bzgl. der Polizei auch ein recht kritischer Dude - auch aus Erfahrung. Aber wenn die Situation dann erstmal wirklich so weit ist, dass jemand mit einem Messer auf die Polizisten losgeht und man davon ausgehen muss, dass die Person es wirklich ernst meint - dann können tödliche Schüsse angemessen sein.

Die Frage ist aber, was eventuell schon im Vorfeld schiefgelaufen ist. Hätte man die Situation vermeiden können?


Erinnere mich an einen Fall hier in Bremen, wo ein polizeibekanntlich geistig labiler und betreuungsbedürftiger Typ in eine Situation kam, wo er vermutlich davon ausging, dass er zwangsgeräumt wird (war faktisch nicht so, aber wenn zwei Mitarbeiter der Wohnungsgesellschaft in Begleitung von zwei Polizisten deine Wohnung begutachten wollen und man sowieso mit Angstzuständen und wasweißich zu tun hat, sind unerwünschte Reaktionen nicht auszuschließen). Er ist dann irgendwann seltsam geworden und hat mit nem Messer rumgefuchtelt. Eine Polizistin hat - nicht sehr souverän - versucht, ihn zum Weglegen des Messers zu bewegen, dabei aber durch ihr Rumgekreische den Stresspegel aber nur erhöht. Und dann hat ein Kollege aus der zweiten Reihe Pfeffer eingesetzt. Der Messerdude ist in Richtung des pfeffernden Polizisten, wobei man nicht mehr sagen kann, ob halbblind und in Panik oder in Angriffs Absicht. Der Polizist musste natürlich von letzterem ausgehen und hat ihn erschossen.

Warum war z. B. weder gesetzliche Betreuer des Mannes informiert? Warum war kein Kriseninterventionsteam von sozialpsychiatrischen Dienst zumindest in der Hinterhand gehalten? Warum waren die Deeskalationsskills der Polizistin so schlecht (Training)? Was sollte die dumme Idee mit dem Pfeffer? Warum hat man nicht versucht, ihn länger auf dem Innenhof festzuhalten, bis ein SEK mit Tasern ankommt?

Für die Schüsse gebe ich dem betreffende jungen Polizisten gar nicht so die Schuld - aber drumherum lief wohl einiges schief. Wird natürlich nicht aufgearbeitet. War alles einfach nur "eine tragische Angelegenheit".


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2022)

@compisucher




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1557018831008268288

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder hier:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1557027790637207559

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Lt. den kursierenden Berichten ging die MP Garbe vom Unterleib bis hin zum einem Kopftreffer.
> Am Besten mal selbst die Presse durchscannen, in meinen Augen leicht diffuse Berichterstattung.
> Mannstopwirkung reicht eigentlich der besagte Oberschenkelschuss, oder?



Was die reine Verletzung (=>"Kampfunfähig") angeht, ja. Aber wenn jemand mit einer Stichwaffe aus kurzer Entfernung auf jemanden zurennt, braucht man zur Garantie der eigenen Sicherheit tatsächlich die physische Stoppwirkung und da ist 9*19 schon nicht der beste Ausgangspunkt und je weiter unten man am Körper trifft, desto schlechter ist die Hebelwirkung, weil ein Teil der z.B. auf das Bein nach hinten einwirkenden Kraft in den Boden abgeleitet wird und nicht Oberkörper, Arm und Messer abbremst. Zur Verteidigung des Beamten würde ich aber mal davon ausgehen, dass er gar nicht gezielt, sondern im Reflex heraus abgedrückt hat. 1 m Höhenunterschied zwischen den Treffern (ggf. noch etwas mehr beim 6ten Schuss, der daneben ging) sind auf kurze Distanz ein ganz ordentlicher Verriss, das sollte mit Zielen und festem Halt nicht passieren.

Aber die viel wichtigere Frage ist eigentlich, wie es zu dieser Situation kam. Die Polizei wurde gerufen, weil eine psychisch labile Person in einem von der weiteren Öffentlichkeit abgeschotten Bereich rumlief, ohne erkennbare Handlungsabsichten. Soweit ich gehört habe, ist man auch mit 11 Polizisten angerückt und der Anwesenheit vollautomatischer Waffen nach waren zumindest ein paar davon keine normalen Streifenpolizisten. Was bitte schön muss da alles schief laufen, damit die bewaffente Person sich einem Beamten auf wenige Meter nähern kann, ohne dass längt ein nicht-lethales Mittel eingesetzt wurde? Hier liegt mindestens ein Skandal bei der Einsatzleitung vor.


In Bezug auf die Einzelperson brisanter sind dagegen die Ereignisse in Frankurt, über die mangels spektakulärer MP5 weniger berichtet wird:








						23-Jähriger wurde bei Polizeieinsatz im Frankfurter Bahnhofsviertel durch Kopfschuss getötet
					

Ein 23-Jähriger soll im Frankfurter Bahnhofsviertel Prostiuierte bedroht und Polizisten angegriffen haben. Die Beamten schießen auf den Mann, dieser stirbt. Aber nicht, wie zunächst vermeldet, im Krankenhaus.




					www.hessenschau.de
				




Gezielter Kopfschuss aber in einer ersten Meldung spricht man erstmal von "Verletzung"? Und das alles bei einer Person, die a) ebenfalls mit einem Messer bewaffnet war und von der b) ebenfalls bekannt war, dass sie sich selbst nicht unter Kontrolle hatte und die c) sich wohl ebenfalls in geschlossenen Räumlichkeiten aufhielt, aus denen die anfangs gefährdeten Zivilisten bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei wohl schon selbst hatten fliehen können.

Faustregel: Waffeneinsatz kann nicht akut nötig sein, wenn außer Beamten und Tätern niemand anwesend ist und die Beamten ihren Job sauber gemacht haben. Wenn von Seiten der Beamten dann auch noch fehlerhafte Angaben zum Ablauf kommen und die Verletzungen eindeutig eine gezielte Tötung belegen, wirds bedenklich.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und da ist 9*19 schon nicht der beste Ausgangspunkt und je weiter unten man am Körper trifft,


Nein 9x19 hat eine gute Mannstoppwirkung.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und der Anwesenheit vollautomatischer Waffen nach waren zumindest ein paar davon keine normalen Streifenpolizisten.


Eine MP liegt in jedem Streifenwagen verschlossen im Kofferraum.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> damit die bewaffente Person sich einem Beamten auf wenige Meter nähern kann, ohne dass längt ein nicht-lethales Mittel eingesetzt wurde?


Es wurden bereits erfolglos nicht lethale Waffen eingesetzt.

Warum schreibst du immer ellenlange Texte ohne richtig informiert zu sein?


----------



## Mahoy (9. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Als Pilot kam bisher keiner mit einem Messer bedrohlich nahe und auf meinem "zweiten Bildungsweg" bei der BW bin ich mit einer Sniper durch Gelände gelatscht, war auch keiner mit einem Messer da.
> Also, nein, ich bin mit diesem Szenario nicht vertraut, darum frage ich vermutlich etwas doof.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Also beim SERE Training hört man das doch und das hattest du als Pilot ausführlicher als ich.


Die Abwehr von Messerangriffen ist übrigens auch beim Heer eine eher exotisches Kapitel; sogar bei den KSK gibt es kein spezifisches Training. Da lernt man zwar, wie man selbst bei Bedarf jemanden die Klinge rückseitig reinschiebt und dabei auf dem Weg zum Herzen möglichst viele andere Organe mitnimmt, aber Angriffen mit Messer soll man auf die bereits beschriebene Weise begegnen.

Ich habe jahrelang Messerfechten privat praktiziert, fühle mich aber - ganz aufrichtig - nicht ansatzweise bereit, Messerangriffen sicher mit einem Messer oder gar waffenlos zu begegnen. Es ist durchaus möglich, aber man muss mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eigene Verletzungen hinnehmen. Und das kommt nun einmal für Ordnungskräfte nicht in Frage - im Sinne von: es kann nicht verlangt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2022)

@Mahoy 
Ich sagte gehört, nicht geübt 😅


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2022)

Ich hab hier übrigens noch etwas zum Thema und Achtung Blutig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KT0KcenH_eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2022)

Zum Thema Messerangriffe:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=He_Km2jrqig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Da ist man mal wieder übers Ziel hinausgeschossen:








						Hessen will Sicherheitsgesetze verschärfen
					

Hessen novelliert seine Sicherheitsgesetze: Das Land plant verdachtsunabhängige Videoüberwachungen und die Fußfessel bei Wohnungsverweisung.




					www.lto.de
				




Die Videoüberwachung in Bahnhöfen und Flughäfen ist ja üblich und angemessen, aber beim Rest kommen schon große Fragezeichen.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2022)

> Ungewöhnlicher Vorgang bei der Polizei in Nordrhein-Westfalen: Innenminister Herbert Reul (CDU) hat sich wegen eines missglückten Spruchs bei allen Streifenbeamten entschuldigt. Im Intranet der Polizei wurde am Dienstag ein Beitrag Reuls veröffentlicht, in dem er eine "unglückliche Formulierung" bedauerte.
> 
> Der Minister hatte vor zwei Wochen vor Berufsschülern gesagt, er suche zurzeit vor allem Kripo-Beamte. Denn: "Es müssen doch nicht alle auf'm Auto sitzen und Verbrecher in der Stadt jagen. Da haben wir genug von."
> 
> ...


Quelle: Wegen missglückten Spruchs: NRW-Innenminister entschuldigt sich bei Polizei

So etwas darf nicht passieren. Wir können froh sein das überhaupt noch welche diesen Job machen wollen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2022)

Wobei mich das wundert. Normalerweise gibt es da genug Nachfrage bei Leuten, die in die K-Laufbahn wollen.
Allerdings ist in machen Bundesländern die Ausbildung noch nicht getrennt, so dass keine Spezialisierung möglich ist.

Und da sind viele kluge Leute dabei.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1563514645331095561

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



--------------------









						Transfrau transphob beleidigt und angegriffen
					

Berlin & Brandenburg




					www.n-tv.de
				








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Warum wurde der wieder laufen gelassen? Da wäre U-Haft angebracht gewesen.
Der Angriff mit dem Stein, könnte auch als versuchter Mord aus Verdeckungsabsicht gewertet werden.
Dazu kommt der dringende Tatverdacht und die Wiederholungsgefahr.









						Queerfeindlichkeit in Deutschland: Der Hass, der bleibt
					

Vor einer Woche starb der trans Mann Malte C., nachdem er auf dem CSD in Münster attackiert wurde. Wie geht die Gesellschaft mit Queerfeindlichkeit um?




					taz.de
				



Wird Zeit, dass da endlich die Politik tätig wird und hart gegen Queerfeindlichkeit vorgeht.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2022)

Wieder ein rechter Chat mit Polizisten aufgeflogen:








						Strafbare Posts: Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten in Rheinland-Pfalz
					

Hakenkreuze, antisemitische, rassistische und behindertenfeindliche Posts: Die Staatsanwaltschaft Koblenz ermittelt gegen mehr als 50 Beschuldigte. Darunter sind auch Polizisten.




					www.swr.de


----------

